# The Visa Processing Complain, Commiserate and Congratulate Thread



## samir.abdallah

awfully quiet today from people, i assume no replies today for anyone. 

Tomorrow is a good day.


----------



## sj786

samir.abdallah said:


> awfully quiet today from people, i assume no replies today for anyone.
> 
> Tomorrow is a good day.


lol , some of us now got decision email via enquiry service, still waiting for an official email.
hoping to get it by tomorrow .


----------



## LCScotland

No decisions today? So disappointing. I don't think anyone ever gets a decision on a Friday either.

From tomorrow:

Priority from US
32 days from biometrics
16 days from 'documents being prepared for ECO' email.


----------



## shernandez24

I FINALLY got some type of communication ... I got an email that states:
Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.

If you have made a Settlement application (except for applications lodged in USA and Canada): you must ensure that your UK sponsor has sent all relevant supporting documentation to the visa section in Sheffield. The documents should be arranged in this order: application form and relevant Appendix* (See below); English language evidence; relationship documents; maintenance documents; accommodation documents. If documents are not received a decision will be taken on the basis on the information that has been provided.

Please note that UKVI aims to complete all Visit Visa applications within 15 working days and all Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date. If it is not possible to complete your application within this timeframe a member of our team will contact you to explain why.


My only question here is.... are they starting to count the 12 weeks starting TODAY?? BECAUSE THATS WHEN THEY GOT THE ONLINE APPLICATION ... ??

thanks guys!


----------



## mewlah88

LCScotland said:


> No decisions today? So disappointing. I don't think anyone ever gets a decision on a Friday either.
> 
> From tomorrow:
> 
> Priority from US
> 32 days from biometrics
> 16 days from 'documents being prepared for ECO' email.


Don't be surprised, some decisions (kind of) came in yesterday so that's UKVI done for the week. I joke but there's probably an element of truth to it.


----------



## LCScotland

mewlah88 said:


> LCScotland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No decisions today? So disappointing. I don't think anyone ever gets a decision on a Friday either.
> 
> From tomorrow:
> 
> Priority from US
> 32 days from biometrics
> 16 days from 'documents being prepared for ECO' email.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be surprised, some decisions (kind of) came in yesterday so that's UKVI done for the week. I joke but there's probably an element of truth to it.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> You are probably right!
Click to expand...


----------



## mewlah88

So, it will be day 68 tomorrow and I just got a reply after my query saying no updates. Just wonderful


----------



## Khalid1987

*HK*

Just checked visa processing timeline for visa applications submitted from Muscat, Oman and it says, "100% applications processed in 3 days!!!"

How is it possible? Lol 
I submitted the application from Muscat in June and still haven't got any response. Confused!!! Can anybody pls comment on that?


----------



## sunoo

Khalid1987 said:


> Just checked visa processing timeline for visa applications submitted from Muscat, Oman and it says, "100% applications processed in 3 days!!!"
> 
> How is it possible? Lol
> I submitted the application from Muscat in June and still haven't got any response. Confused!!! Can anybody pls comment on that?



No Comment. Home Office stats are so messed up. There are people waiting since last 65 working days. Realistically If your biomatrics were in June then expect a decision at some point next month.


----------



## ukusquestions

mewlah88 said:


> So, it will be day 68 tomorrow and I just got a reply after my query saying no updates. Just wonderful



not sure if this will make you feel any better but we still haven't heard anything since Wednesday when they said that it had been processed. We're still waiting for the official e-mail to say they've processed it and UPS hasn't received anything yet.


----------



## Rj88

I just got email 3 hours ago from them saying they received my paperwork and my application is being processed :/ today it's Saturday so they send emails out on Saturday as well? But it gave me hope. 
I sent in my paperwork on 11th of July and ups delivered them on 13th of July so yeah exactly a month later and I wrote "priority" on outside as well. Just thought let you guys know


----------



## sj786

so haven't heard anything since decision email on Wednesday from the enquiry ppl , , ,tracked package , no updates , day 67 no official email yet


----------



## mewlah88

So they've just updated the stats on the visa application processing times for July:

100% of applications processed in 60 days for the USA

Now I know that isn't true since most of the non-priority decided last month on this forum from the USA all crossed 60 days.


----------



## sj786

their timeline is not accurate , I dont know how they calculate the stats, I think the best time to apply is DEC to march ,


----------



## mewlah88

Oh well, day 69, hopefully we both get the official email and the documents are sent out this week. My chances of catching the flight on the 23rd looking slimmer by the day.


----------



## sj786

I am really hoping for it , frustration level is rising up day by day . I really hope we will be sorted this week so that next week we can make a move, I have already packed my stuff and My flight is booked for 26th as well .


----------



## samir.abdallah

sj786 said:


> I am really hoping for it , frustration level is rising up day by day . I really hope we will be sorted this week so that next week we can make a move, I have already packed my stuff and My flight is booked for 26th as well .


Be optimistic, I'm sure you received the email no? are you waiting for your package now? 

If so, I have a feeling tomorrow or Wednesday is your day! just smile and wave boy, Smile and wave! (Penguins from Madagascar) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sj786

samir.abdallah said:


> Be optimistic, I'm sure you received the email no? are you waiting for your package now?
> 
> If so, I have a feeling tomorrow or Wednesday is your day! just smile and wave boy, Smile and wave! (Penguins from Madagascar) :fingerscrossed:


Thank you for cheering me up  . I have only received decision email upon enquiry. I am still waiting for an official decision email from Sheffield .


----------



## Pti2323

My Settlement visa - Priority timeline so far 

Days from Biometrics: 20 working days
Days from receiving docs at Sheffield: 16 working days 

Decision yet to be made


----------



## fpatel10

sj786 said:


> I am really hoping for it , frustration level is rising up day by day . I really hope we will be sorted this week so that next week we can make a move, I have already packed my stuff and My flight is booked for 26th as well .


I completely get what you are going through. I don't know why it's taking so long and the worst part is we dont even know if it will be a positive result or not. We've just been waiting too long! Can't seem to think straight.

Did you receive an email stating your application is not straight forward and will take longer than 60 days?


----------



## sj786

fpatel10 said:


> I completely get what you are going through. I don't know why it's taking so long and the worst part is we dont even know if it will be a positive result or not. We've just been waiting too long! Can't seem to think straight.
> 
> Did you receive an email stating your application is not straight forward and will take longer than 60 days?


exactly,our life is just on Hold , cant do anything. sooo many thought going in my head , so many IFs .

No I Didn't get the email that application is not straight forward , just decision made email upon enquiry 

I really hope this will be the final week for all of us in 60s .


----------



## fpatel10

sj786 said:


> exactly,our life is just on Hold , cant do anything. sooo many thought going in my head , so many IFs .
> 
> No I Didn't get the email that application is not straight forward , just decision made email upon enquiry
> 
> I really hope this will be the final week for all of us in 60s .


I really hope so too!! 
I mean how much longer can it be...Hitting 70 days this week


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

sj786 said:


> Thank you for cheering me up  . I have only received decision email upon enquiry. I am still waiting for an official decision email from Sheffield .


Sadly, you're _not_ going to receive a "Your visa has been approved/declined" type email.... not now, not ever. The UKVI/Home Office stopped issuing those a few years ago and tend to go with über vague "a decision has been made" missives that have the tendency to drive the recipient half mad with fear/anticipation.

You will have to wait for your passport to come back to see the decision... check every page of the passport for the visa as the ECO don't necessarily put it on the first blank page at the front of the book... my own Fiancée Visa was entered 6 pages in - very annoying for OCD types like me who are wont to have the visa entered on the first empty page at the front.


Good luck to you and everyone else currently waiting for a decision!



Also, FWIW, when calculating "days," the UKVI means business days (Monday to Friday) and _*do not*_ include public holidays (both UK public holidays and local public holidays for applications processed outside of the UK)


----------



## sj786

fpatel10 said:


> I really hope so too!!
> I mean how much longer can it be...Hitting 70 days this week


I Know, its getting harder each day, I am checking my emails after every minute like crazy , Can't believe most of us have entered 14th week and still waiting for decisions.


----------



## DCtoUK

DC2London said:


> Oh oh, we are on the same timeline too. Ok actually I had my biometrics a bit after you, but I got my confirmation on essentially the same working day. Weird. I was ridiculously organized about putting together my ap and put together a table of contents and color coded documents... so maybe we will just be the lucky ones and are on the fast train. this thread has me realllly nervous now though as I have a flight booked for September 20th. Fingers x. Keep us posted!
> 
> Here's my timeline
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Non-Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): July 12th
> Date biometrics taken: July 15th
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 18th
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: August 12
> E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: TBD
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Days since biometrics: 21 working days


There seems to be no rhyme or reason to how they do things there. These non priority summer applications have been pretty consistently taking just past the 60 business day mark to receive a decision, though. Also, nice user name  

Mewlah, any word yet? I'm still here lurking waiting on yours!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DC2London

DCtoUK said:


> There seems to be no rhyme or reason to how they do things there. These non priority summer applications have been pretty consistently taking just past the 60 business day mark to receive a decision, though. Also, nice user name
> 
> Mewlah, any word yet? I'm still here lurking waiting on yours!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Ha. weird. I thought I put DC to London on mine too, glad I didn't or it wouldn't have worked! I hope you're already there and not dealing our 1000 degree temperatures... maybe they are getting too many humidity fleeing east coasters and can't handle it. 

Funnily we went through immigration from the UK to the US with my spouse like four years ago, and honestly, it was more straight forward/faster.


----------



## nyclon

I’ve started a new thread called The Visa Processing Complain and Commiseration Thread. Let’s use this thread to update day counts, complain about visa processing times and support and encourage each other through the process and use the timeline thread for updating timelines. It’s great that you are all rooting for each other and keeping each other company during this difficult time but the timeline is getting bogged down with too many posts unrelated to actual timelines making it difficult for those looking for timeline information to actually find the timelines.


----------



## Lemily

Hi Everyone!

Here's to a new week! Hoping we all get quite a few results this week!

Our Updates:
Spousal Settlement (Priority)
Day 22 since Biometrics
Day 14 since ECO received documents email

Fingers crossed for everyone! This waiting is horrific!!


----------



## LCScotland

UPDATE
Country applying from: US
Visa: Spouse (priority)
Biometrics: 30th June
Signed for in Sheffield: July 4th
Documents received email: 22nd July
Decision made email: 12th August
Passport returned via UPS: 15th August
Visa approved 

32 days from biometrics
16 days from documents received email


----------



## Harris48

Great to hear you got it, fingers crossed for everyone else


----------



## Harris48

Just reading the visa time,I've thread and Mini87 posted their timeline, see below. How come this app is being prepared before mine and others? All I've had to my priority visa they received In Sheffield on the 15 July is that it is yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO). Your visa application centre or the entry clearance officer
(ECO) will contact you once a decision has been made or, if necessary,
during the consideration of your application.

Anyone know, what being prepared means? Does this mean it's simply been opened?

Mini87 timeline
U.K. Spousal Settlement (Priority) Visa Timelime
Biometrics: August 1, 2016
UPS Shipment: August 2, 2016
Email from Sheffield stating visa application being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer: August 12, 2016


----------



## Lemily

AHHH!!! Seriously so, so happy for you!!!
This gives us hope too as we are hitting our 16th day (from email) on Wednesday this week.

Just so thrilled for you both!!!


----------



## Lemily

Harris48 said:


> Just reading the visa time,I've thread and Mini87 posted their timeline, see below. How come this app is being prepared before mine and others? All I've had to my priority visa they received In Sheffield on the 15 July is that it is yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO). Your visa application centre or the entry clearance officer
> (ECO) will contact you once a decision has been made or, if necessary,
> during the consideration of your application.
> 
> Anyone know, what being prepared means? Does this mean it's simply been opened?
> 
> Mini87 timeline
> U.K. Spousal Settlement (Priority) Visa Timelime
> Biometrics: August 1, 2016
> UPS Shipment: August 2, 2016
> Email from Sheffield stating visa application being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer: August 12, 2016


Hi! From reading the other timeline forum for a while now, it seems that not everyone gets the email from the ECO that they're going to process your application. As long as the UPS tracking says it was delivered, they do have it. Did you happen to remember to write Priority on the envelope? (This is okay if you forgot, as they'll open it and see it eventually, but it may be why you haven't received an email yet?) I'm not sure! But this is what I've seen others saying!  You seem to perhaps have a similar timeline to us - so hopefully we all hear soon!


----------



## LCScotland

Lemily said:


> AHHH!!! Seriously so, so happy for you!!!
> This gives us hope too as we are hitting our 16th day (from email) on Wednesday this week.
> 
> Just so thrilled for you both!!!


Thank you so much! I remember your documents were received around the same time as ours were so hopefully you will be soon. I was on Skype with my wife waiting on UPS arriving and when they did, and she opened the package, we were just overjoyed. I messed up all my updates in the process! The agonising is finally over for us.

Lynn


----------



## Harris48

Lemily said:


> Hi! From reading the other timeline forum for a while now, it seems that not everyone gets the email from the ECO that they're going to process your application. As long as the UPS tracking says it was delivered, they do have it. Did you happen to remember to write Priority on the envelope? (This is okay if you forgot, as they'll open it and see it eventually, but it may be why you haven't received an email yet?) I'm not sure! But this is what I've seen others saying!  You seem to perhaps have a similar timeline to us - so hopefully we all hear soon!





Yea I wrote priority in black marker across the front. I was wondering how Mini87 has got the being prepared after 10 days when mine was not being prepared after 20 days.

What exactly is being prepared?


----------



## crcw

I am hitting 16 days on Wednesday from email too! Hopefully we will hear something this week! Can't wait


----------



## Harris48

LCScotland said:


> Thank you so much! I remember your documents were received around the same time as ours were so hopefully you will be soon. I was on Skype with my wife waiting on UPS arriving and when they did, and she opened the package, we were just overjoyed. I messed up all my updates in the process! The agonising is finally over for us.
> 
> Lynn



Congrats Lynn.

May I ask, how many emails you received from UKVI?

Was your application water tight? 

I never enclosed my old passport or an explanation as I thought it was lost and not necessary. New passport was issued May 2014, so I'm hoping they are fine with it as it shows my travel to and from uk the past 2 years.


----------



## LCScotland

Harris48 said:


> Yea I wrote priority in black marker across the front. I was wondering how Mini87 has got the being prepared after 10 days when mine was not being prepared after 20 days.
> 
> What exactly is being prepared?




I think the 'being prepared' email and the 'documents received email' are generic ones that mean the same thing - that your package has been opened and will be added to the queue. Some people get this email and some people don't so it's not an indication that they haven't added yours to the pile. 

I read on another forum just recently that one poster had no idea his priority application had been dealt with until her UPS tracking number updated. She received nothing from Sheffield until the day her passport was delivered. She happened to get the 'decision made email' after the visa was in hand.


----------



## Harris48

Thanks Lynn, that's nice to hear.


----------



## LCScotland

Harris48 said:


> Congrats Lynn.
> 
> May I ask, how many emails you received from UKVI?
> 
> Was your application water tight?
> 
> I never enclosed my old passport or an explanation as I thought it was lost and not necessary. New passport was issued May 2014, so I'm hoping they are fine with it as it shows my travel to and from uk the past 2 years.



I'm not sure about your passport situation. Perhaps someone else with more experience can answer that one.

Our documents were signed for on July 4th at Sheffield. We didn't get the 'documents received and being prepared' until July 22nd. We forgot to write 'priority' on the envelope though so it probably wasn't opened until then. Decision made email came on August 12th along with an email with tracking details for our UPS return that we purchased. So, 3 emails overall from the 'ECO' office.

We also emailed the information service requesting updates and both replies seemed to relate to our application. One of the replies came after our decision made email - telling us that a decision had been made. We also called when we were feeling the most frustrated - but that made it worse because we were told that it hadn't been processed yet by an ECO. 

I think our application was pretty watertight but not quite straightforward. We definitely met all the requirements but I have been in my current job for less than 3 months and the previous year was spent overseas so some of my financial information was in foreign currency. 

The wait is horrible and agonising :-(


----------



## Harris48

Appreciate the reply Lynn. We're hoping the old passport is not an issue as its only travel history.
You are correct, the waiting is agonising, the generic email replies are frustrating and confusing, the whole system seems to be poorly run.

Glad you got yours, wishing everyone good news soon.


----------



## DCtoUK

mewlah88 said:


> Oh well, day 69, hopefully we both get the official email and the documents are sent out this week. My chances of catching the flight on the 23rd looking slimmer by the day.


Hang in there! I'm still holding out for you to get it this week. Seems like a lot of people get the email on Tuesdays, so hopefully tomorrow is your lucky day!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rj88

LCScotland said:


> UPDATE
> Country applying from: US
> Visa: Spouse (priority)
> Biometrics: 30th June
> Signed for in Sheffield: July 4th
> Documents received email: 22nd July
> Decision made email: 12th August
> Passport returned via UPS: 15th August
> Visa approved
> 
> 32 days from biometrics
> 16 days from documents received email


Awww that's great. This past week seemed like they were back to do some work lol congratulations :cheer2:


----------



## sj786

ukusquestions said:


> not sure if this will make you feel any better but we still haven't heard anything since Wednesday when they said that it had been processed. We're still waiting for the official e-mail to say they've processed it and UPS hasn't received anything yet.


just wondering have you heard anything from them yet, since your decision email from enquiry service?


----------



## sj786

*Finally Got it !*

GOTTT IT !!!!!!!! , I just got an official email along with the tracking email. now I am really nervous and my heart is racing out.... I really hope its positive after such a long wait :fingerscrossed: .


----------



## samir.abdallah

sj786 said:


> GOTTT IT !!!!!!!! , I just got an official email along with the tracking email. now I am really nervous and my heart is racing out.... I really hope its positive after such a long wait :fingerscrossed: .


What did I say! I told you ! 

you will make it for the 26th easily, get ready pack your bags and all. welcome to the UK.

I just need to somehow predict my wifes visa dates Lol, but on some news for us my wifes friend had her biometrics on the 6th of June and my wife did hers on the 8th of June, and her friend got a decision has been made email today; so fingers crossed we get ours this week as well.


----------



## sj786

samir.abdallah said:


> What did I say! I told you !
> 
> you will make it for the 26th easily, get ready pack your bags and all. welcome to the UK.
> 
> I just need to somehow predict my wifes visa dates Lol, but on some news for us my wifes friend had her biometrics on the 6th of June and my wife did hers on the 8th of June, and her friend got a decision has been made email today; so fingers crossed we get ours this week as well.


Thank youuu and yes your were right!! thank you for your magic words  . Just tracked my package, its sitting at London Heathrow airport ATM , so hoping by Thursday I will receive it . and best of luck for the outcome .


----------



## mewlah88

Congrats SJ! Was your tracking number you received different to the one you had when you created the shipping label (the UPS one)?

Day 70 and nothing for me. Escalations not getting anywhere, queries getting canned responses, nothing. They must enjoy torturing people


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> Congrats SJ! Was your tracking number you received different to the one you had when you created the shipping label (the UPS one)?
> 
> Day 70 and nothing for me. Escalations not getting anywhere, queries getting canned responses, nothing. They must enjoy torturing people


thank you !!  its Tuesday ( The decision day ) I really hope and prey that you will get a good new today so we all can be happy and make a move. yeh strangely the tracking number they provided in the decision email is different then I have on my DHL receipt. Not sure maybe DHL works different from UPS . got official email on day 68 btw.


----------



## fpatel10

mewlah88 said:


> Congrats SJ! Was your tracking number you received different to the one you had when you created the shipping label (the UPS one)?
> 
> Day 70 and nothing for me. Escalations not getting anywhere, queries getting canned responses, nothing. They must enjoy torturing people


Same here Mewalah88... 70 days and nothing. queries aren't getting responded. The last I heard they said still needs to be assessed. Did not think it would take this long at all! At least I know it's not only me. Hope we hear soon! Tired of this.


----------



## fpatel10

sj786 said:


> GOTTT IT !!!!!!!! , I just got an official email along with the tracking email. now I am really nervous and my heart is racing out.... I really hope its positive after such a long wait :fingerscrossed: .


Awesomeee! Congrats! Hope its a positive answer.


----------



## zek

SJ786 congratulations for your visa. I did my biometrics on 3rd of June in Dublin, documents received in UK on the 6th of June. Mine is a fiancé visa, do you think I will have a response this week? According to UK calendar I am on day 52 today.
Thanks


----------



## mewlah88

sj786 said:


> thank you !!  its Tuesday ( The decision day ) I really hope and prey that you will get a good new today so we all can be happy and make a move. yeh strangely the tracking number they provided is different then I have on my DHL receipt. Not sure maybe DHL works different from UPS . got official email on day 68 btw.


Ah ok, I've set up an alert with UPS if anything changes but since it may be different i'll stop manically refreshing it. Hope the news you get is positive.

Fpatel it'll be soon, worst case scenario we'll be the record holders so far this year for the most days


----------



## sj786

fpatel10 said:


> Awesomeee! Congrats! Hope its a positive answer.


thank you fpatel10 , I hope and prey that you and mewlah88 get your decisions this week, I know this wait is killing but you are almost there and hoping this week will be the final week of waiting for you both . all the best .


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> Ah ok, I've set up an alert with UPS if anything changes but since it may be different i'll stop manically refreshing it. Hope the news you get is positive.
> 
> Fpatel it'll be soon, worst case scenario we'll be the record holders so far this year for the most days


Thank you mewlah88 , no refunds in my account yet , I am still so nervous , wish you both all the best .


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Congratts sj786 ?


----------



## sj786

zek said:


> SJ786 congratulations for your visa. I did my biometrics on 3rd of June in Dublin, documents received in UK on the 6th of June. Mine is a fiancé visa, do you think I will have a response this week? According to UK calendar I am on day 52 today.
> Thanks


thank you so much , i have just got a decision made email , still don't know the outcome , this is the busiest time of the year and most of us are getting decision on 14/15th week, so I think you should expect something after 60 working days, you might get it early though. Good luck


----------



## sj786

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Congratts sj786 ?


Thank you Nusrat


----------



## shernandez24

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Hi Stephanie  As DCtoUK says, this appears to be quite normal. I've got the confirmation from DHL that our application arrived, but nothing since then. I didn't do priority either, because we didn't know it would take this long - doh! Our 60 working days timescale takes us to 30 September. It would be heaven on this earth to get it back before then, but that's not realistic. Patience is a virtue, hahaha!!! Nel


I finally got an email stating they received my online application. 

I got it August 10th!

After this email is received do you know how long it would normally take? 
Im hoping 15 days!


----------



## shernandez24

DCtoUK said:


> You can rest assured that they have received your documents, if that's what FedEx is reporting. You've also applied during the busiest time of year, so things are moving quite slowly right now. Not everyone receives the documents received email, but it is possible that they're so backlogged they haven't gotten to prep your documents yet. Non-priority applications from the States are currently taking the full three month wait. Keep in mind, the 60 days/12 weeks are business days, so skip weekends and UK bank holidays. This week they're just processing applications with biometric dates at the end of April, so you've likely got until sometime in September before you have a decision. Good luck!


Thank you so much for this information. It made me relax a bit and not stare at the calendar or my email lol. However, since my last post I received an email from visa info stating that my online application has been received. I got this email on the 10th of August. So im hoping that by the end of the month I can have a decision!!


----------



## ukusquestions

mewlah88 said:


> Ah ok, I've set up an alert with UPS if anything changes but since it may be different i'll stop manically refreshing it. Hope the news you get is positive.
> 
> Fpatel it'll be soon, worst case scenario we'll be the record holders so far this year for the most days


I also can't stop refreshing, can't believe a decision was made last week but they're only sending it out today. This is an amazing lesson in patience. Maybe ours are in the same shipment


----------



## ukusquestions

sj786 said:


> just wondering have you heard anything from them yet, since your decision email from enquiry service?


Just seeing this, was looking at the wrong thread!

Yeah we got an e-mail this morning that it has finally been sent out. EEEeeeekkkk!

Oh and today is the 79th working day since the biometrics date, 63rd from when we go the e-mail that they had received our documents.


----------



## sj786

ukusquestions said:


> Just seeing this, was looking at the wrong thread!
> 
> Yeah we got an e-mail this morning that it has finally been sent out. EEEeeeekkkk!
> 
> Oh and today is the 79th working day since the biometrics date, 63rd from when we go the e-mail that they had received our documents.


thats great news congrats , Mine is on the way too, scheduled to be delivered today .
:behindsofa:


----------



## TRobHux

ukusquestions said:


> Just seeing this, was looking at the wrong thread!
> 
> Yeah we got an e-mail this morning that it has finally been sent out. EEEeeeekkkk!
> 
> Oh and today is the 79th working day since the biometrics date, 63rd from when we go the e-mail that they had received our documents.


Congratulations!

Wife is now day 60 from biometrics but looks like we might be waiting a while longer!


----------



## mewlah88

So every time I contact them now they send back an escalation form, complete escalation form, hear nothing, send query, the cycle continues. Day 71.


----------



## zek

Hello everybody, I just have a question here, do they consider your date of travel? My wedding is scheduled on the 2nd of September, and I'm on the 54th day. The guys who are waiting 71-79 days did you have a traveling date that passed ?

Thanks and Good luck for all who are waiting.


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> So every time I contact them now they send back an escalation form, complete escalation form, hear nothing, send query, the cycle continues. Day 71.


are you only checking your application status ? because they always send you escalation form if you ask any question in the query , Just select from the tab that you would like to check the status of your application and write same them in the query, like this they will only check your application status whether decision made or no updates .


----------



## sj786

zek said:


> Hello everybody, I just have a question here, do they consider your date of travel? My wedding is scheduled on the 2nd of September, and I'm on the 54th day. The guys who are waiting 71-79 days did you have a traveling date that passed ?
> 
> Thanks and Good luck for all who are waiting.


I think you can change your wedding date later, regarding travel date , My bio metrics date was 12th May and the travel date which I mentioned in the form was 1st June lol, I did that because I got deceived by the home office timeline which was 75% application was processed in 15 days, and 100 percent in 30 days. so in conclusion my travel date has been passed 2 month ago lol .


----------



## samir.abdallah

sj786 said:


> thats great news congrats , Mine is on the way too, scheduled to be delivered today .
> :behindsofa:


Waiting to hear the good news for you, keep us posted.

My Wife's friend applied the same as us in the same country and everything just that they had their bio-metrics done on the 6th of June and ours on the 8th of June. she got a decision email yesterday morning and this morning she went to collect her passport with the visa! ----- Kind of surprised how quickly she got the email and then collect her passport from TLS while the day before it was in South Africa - perhaps they made a decision a while ago but they are holding them for some reason ? maybe to hit quota perhaps. 

Hoping ours is today/tomorrow/Friday and that we actually get the visa.


----------



## Pti2323

I think I am the only one left here with Priority application from Pakistan


----------



## sj786

samir.abdallah said:


> Waiting to hear the good news for you, keep us posted.
> 
> My Wife's friend applied the same as us in the same country and everything just that they had their bio-metrics done on the 6th of June and ours on the 8th of June. she got a decision email yesterday morning and this morning she went to collect her passport with the visa! ----- Kind of surprised how quickly she got the email and then collect her passport from TLS while the day before it was in South Africa - perhaps they made a decision a while ago but they are holding them for some reason ? maybe to hit quota perhaps.
> 
> Hoping ours is today/tomorrow/Friday and that we actually get the visa.


o yeh I will, just tracked my parcel,l its in my city so hopefully will get it soon . did you get your decision email right ? are u also waiting for your package ?


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

shernandez24 said:


> I finally got an email stating they received my online application.
> 
> I got it August 10th!
> 
> After this email is received do you know how long it would normally take?
> Im hoping 15 days!


Hi Shernandez!
I don't think there's a standard processing time, because every application is unique. We just got our 'application being prepared for the ECO' email today (after docs being received at Sheffield on 11 July)....I'm still looking at the 60 days processing time and not expecting it before end of September. 
Nel


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*Travel timeline*

Quick question...maybe those who already received their visas can answer this..

When UKVI send the passport back, with the visa vignette stamped in, I'm assuming this gives valid from and valid to dates. What I want to know is does the valid from date start from the time they stamp it in Sheffield? And if it takes 5 days to get from Sheffield to where we are in the USA, will that mean we have 5 fewer days (of the 30 days) to use the visa? 

Hoping someone can answer this! Trying to find out as much as possible in advance, as there's so much to organise, to travel within the 30 days window (including my sailing permit - thank you IRS!!!). 

Nel


----------



## DCtoUK

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Quick question...maybe those who already received their visas can answer this..
> 
> When UKVI send the passport back, with the visa vignette stamped in, I'm assuming this gives valid from and valid to dates. What I want to know is does the valid from date start from the time they stamp it in Sheffield? And if it takes 5 days to get from Sheffield to where we are in the USA, will that mean we have 5 fewer days (of the 30 days) to use the visa?
> 
> Hoping someone can answer this! Trying to find out as much as possible in advance, as there's so much to organise, to travel within the 30 days window (including my sailing permit - thank you IRS!!!).
> 
> Nel


So my original travel request was for July 29th. The visa was approved on August 2nd, but it was backdated to July 29th so they didn't even give me the full 30 days lol

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

DCtoUK said:


> So my original travel request was for July 29th. The visa was approved on August 2nd, but it was backdated to July 29th so they didn't even give me the full 30 days lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Thanks DCtoUK! That's what I thought....thank you for your reply! It's going to be a challenge making all the arrangements within the timeframe!!
Nel


----------



## ukusquestions

mewlah88 said:


> So every time I contact them now they send back an escalation form, complete escalation form, hear nothing, send query, the cycle continues. Day 71.


I thought yours was on its way?


----------



## ukusquestions

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Thanks DCtoUK! That's what I thought....thank you for your reply! It's going to be a challenge making all the arrangements within the timeframe!!
> Nel


My original travel date was 5th July?! Hopefully they wont date it back until then!!


----------



## DCtoUK

ukusquestions said:


> My original travel date was 5th July?! Hopefully they wont date it back until then!!


They won't, as the thirty days would be over. I think they just did mine that way because it was pretty close. And it may have been approved then and they took their time letting me know lol

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ukusquestions

DCtoUK said:


> They won't, as the thirty days would be over. I think they just did mine that way because it was pretty close. And it may have been approved then and they took their time letting me know lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Yeah I was just making a stupid 'Visa joke', I think my quality of humour has suffered over the past 3 months 

Hope you're enjoying the UK!


----------



## DCtoUK

ukusquestions said:


> Yeah I was just making a stupid 'Visa joke', I think my quality of humour has suffered over the past 3 months
> 
> Hope you're enjoying the UK!


  no it's me! Haven't had my coffee yet

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JHSinclair

Thank you for all your posts, since you are in the exact same position as me- May biometrics in Canada, now in the 60s... I have to be out of my house by August 28, and daughters school starts the next week, starting to panic (well, maybe not starting, but its getting more stressful by the day!) Was your application in Toronto?


----------



## samir.abdallah

sj786 said:


> o yeh I will, just tracked my parcel,l its in my city so hopefully will get it soon . did you get your decision email right ? are u also waiting for your package ?


Nah, we are still waiting for an email but wifes friend got hers and they applied at the same centre but two days apart.


----------



## momousa

JHSinclair I'm in the same boat...biometrics on May 17th from the U.S.. Need to enroll my daughter in school for first week of September. We've now had to re-enroll for School here as we don't think we'll make it for the first week of school in the U.K.. It's really unfortunate for her and will make her transition that much harder. They really should make those applicants with school age children more of a priority. We did not expect it to take this long...


----------



## sj786

samir.abdallah said:


> Nah, we are still waiting for an email but wifes friend got hers and they applied at the same centre but two days apart.


ah ok I hope you get a news this week  . it totally depends on ECO , some process it quicker and some are lazy lol . Good luck ~


----------



## angelinammraz

zek said:


> zek---------Fiance - NP -------- 06/03/2016 ----------- 53 (Dublin)


Same day buddies!! I'll be keeping an eye out to see if you hear any information soon!! Good luck to you


----------



## zek

:fingerscrossed:


angelinammraz said:


> Same day buddies!! I'll be keeping an eye out to see if you hear any information soon!! Good luck to you


Hi,

Yes that's true, Hopefully we hear something soon. When did you put your travel date? My registration is booked for the 2nd of September; however, according to the guys who are on this page highly unlikely that I will have a decision by then.

Good luck for you too 

Hopefully we will soon be lane:

Z


----------



## angelinammraz

zek said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yes that's true, Hopefully we hear something soon. When did you put your travel date? My registration is booked for the 2nd of September; however, according to the guys who are on this page highly unlikely that I will have a decision by then.
> 
> Good luck for you too
> 
> Hopefully we will soon be lane:
> 
> Z


Crossing my fingers that we hear next week as we will be hitting 60 on Thursday! I didn't put my travel date until November so I'm in no rush. I'm really hoping you get good news next week as you'll be way over the 60 days the week you're supposed to leave! Just stay hopeful!


----------



## zek

angelinammraz said:


> Crossing my fingers that we hear next week as we will be hitting 60 on Thursday! I didn't put my travel date until November so I'm in no rush. I'm really hoping you get good news next week as you'll be way over the 60 days the week you're supposed to leave! Just stay hopeful!


Thank you very much for your wishes. I knew that you can apply just 3 months before your travel date, that's why I applied early june.
Hopefully, next week is a good week for both of us


----------



## Harris48

Do you think it's just luck of the draw if you get a quick decision ie even when your app is looked at? For example:

Jjtouk timeline for spouse priority visa.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse Visa (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online June 22nd, 2016
Date biometrics taken: July 6th, 2016, submitted supporting docs same day.
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 8th, 2016, (Emailed back: July 11th, 2016)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: August 1st, 2016

Thank you for this forum and all the hard work everyone has put in. Good luck to all and please let me know if you have any questions.

My timeline is spouse priority.
App submitted online 10 July
Biometrics 13 July
Docs received at Sheffield 15 July


My docs arrived at Sheffield exactly one week after jjtouk docs, yet they got their visa back on the 1st August, a very quick turnaround. All I've had is the generic email responses to my contact with them. 

What gives?

Only thing I never enclosed in my app was my old passport and I've tried emailing them about that, other than that my app is straight forward, using cash savings held over 6 months with full paper trail. 

Also, when they say priority goes to front of queue. Which queue is this? Apps received that day only? If so, this means if they received a crate load the day before, is your priority stuck behind them? Everything is so vague in how they explain things. I even consulted two immigration lawyers who both gave different answers to the same questions.


----------



## mewlah88

Day 72, who would have thunk it, waiting this long.


----------



## sj786

*VISA Approved*

So Guys Here is the News, Finally Visa has been APPROVED, I am so happy that finally it was worth waiting after seeing a visa stamped. but the funny thing is that they have stamped my visa on 1st august and I got decision email on 16th of august , means they just decided to torture me for 15 days before they send a decision email, so now I am only left with 15 days to sort up everything, I am glad that I have already packed half of my stuff. @DCtoUK can you please tell how did you get your BPR card? did you take that letter with you only and give it to you right ?


----------



## mewlah88

Congrats SJ! Glad the wait is over for you. 

Really surprised that they've stamped it 1st August for two reasons. Firstly, it took them, as you say, close to two weeks to send this out to you. Secondly, I know you've got a flight booked for next week so not much of an issue for you but imagine someone else having just 15 days to pack up, hand notices etc in and leave, seems very unfair.


----------



## samir.abdallah

sj786 said:


> So Guys Here is the News, Finally Visa has been APPROVED, I am so happy that finally it was worth waiting after seeing a visa stamped. but the funny thing is that they have stamped my visa on 1st august and I got decision email on 16th of august , means they just decided to torture me for 15 days before they send a decision email, so now I am only left with 15 days to sort up everything, I am glad that I have already packed half of my stuff. @DCtoUK can you please tell how did you get your BPR card? did you take that letter with you only and give it to you right ?


Congrats, i may have a gift at predicting visa timelines for people apart from my own, thats 2 for 2 now.

Question though, were you sending them emails for enquiries after the 1st of August? if so what was the email saying? was it the generic nonsense they send out? and only once you sent a recent enquiry form did they say something different


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> Congrats SJ! Glad the wait is over for you.
> 
> Really surprised that they've stamped it 1st August for two reasons. Firstly, it took them, as you say, close to two weeks to send this out to you. Secondly, I know you've got a flight booked for next week so not much of an issue for you but imagine someone else having just 15 days to pack up, hand notices etc in and leave, seems very unfair.


exactly, I have seen a guy on this forum, he received his passport with 1 day of visa validity and he had to send it back to Sheffield, so I am glad i still have 15 days, also the funny thing is that I have sent them an enquiry on 5th august and they said 'no Updates' whereas my visa was stamped on 1st august. 
so dont know how these ppl work , everything is so messed up . Glad everything is over and I hope you will here from them soon as I know this wait killing . Good luck


----------



## sj786

samir.abdallah said:


> Congrats, i may have a gift at predicting visa timelines for people apart from my own, thats 2 for 2 now.
> 
> Question though, were you sending them emails for enquiries after the 1st of August? if so what was the email saying? was it the generic nonsense they send out? and only once you sent a recent enquiry form did they say something different


lol, I have send them an email on 5th and they said no updates, then again I sent on 12th, this time it was decision made, 1 week later I got official email which was on 16th.


----------



## nyclon

sj786 said:


> So Guys Here is the News, Finally Visa has been APPROVED, I am so happy that finally it was worth waiting after seeing a visa stamped. but the funny thing is that they have stamped my visa on 1st august and I got decision email on 16th of august , means they just decided to torture me for 15 days before they send a decision email, so now I am only left with 15 days to sort up everything, I am glad that I have already packed half of my stuff. @DCtoUK can you please tell how did you get your BPR card? did you take that letter with you only and give it to you right ?



Congrats! Make sure to update the timeline thread with your final timeline.


----------



## samir.abdallah

sj786 said:


> lol, I have send them an email on 5th and they said no updates, then again I sent on 12th, this time it was decision made, 1 week later I got official email which was on 16th.


Ok, thanks 

I just sent them an email for update today, as my wifes friend (neighbour) same visa same everything (apart from application details ofcourse) had her visa yesterday in hand and it said it started from the 10th of August.

so im thinking they may have done the same for ours but for some reason not updating, but yeah lets see what they say.

thanks for all infor sj786 and welcome to the UK - not sure where about you guys going but london is the best on earth (proud londoner here)


----------



## DCtoUK

sj786 said:


> So Guys Here is the News, Finally Visa has been APPROVED, I am so happy that finally it was worth waiting after seeing a visa stamped. but the funny thing is that they have stamped my visa on 1st august and I got decision email on 16th of august , means they just decided to torture me for 15 days before they send a decision email, so now I am only left with 15 days to sort up everything, I am glad that I have already packed half of my stuff. @DCtoUK can you please tell how did you get your BPR card? did you take that letter with you only and give it to you right ?


I fly next week, so I'll let you know! But I think you just take your passport and the letter.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

nyclon said:


> Congrats! Make sure to update the timeline thread with your final timeline.



Thank you nyclon , just posted .


----------



## sj786

DCtoUK said:


> I fly next week, so I'll let you know! But I think you just take your passport and the letter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


ah ok they said in the letter that we must collect BPR before our visa expires otherwise its financial penalty or cancellation of leave to remain , so I will be landing on Friday 26th which leave me with 2 working days because of long weekend as my visa will be expiring on 31st august so I must collect my BPR same day when I land .


----------



## mysteron

Ugh. Still waiting for a decision on our FLR(M) postal application. Don't know when the 8 week processing time kicks in but biometrics were done on 24th June - 8 weeks tomorrow :confused2:


----------



## DCtoUK

sj786 said:


> ah ok they said in the letter that we must collect BPR before our visa expires otherwise its financial penalty or cancellation of leave to remain , so I will be landing on Friday 26th which leave me with 2 working days because of long weekend as my visa will be expiring on 31st august so I must collect my BPR same day when I land .


Double check. You should get ten days from when you land. The letter says something like before the visa expires or ten days from the date you enter, whichever is later.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

DCtoUK said:


> Double check. You should get ten days from when you land. The letter says something like before the visa expires or ten days from the date you enter, whichever is later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


yes 10 days or which ever comes first , 10 days if your visa is valid , My BPR is already available in the post office since 8th of august. they said your visa must be valid when you pick up your BPR .


----------



## DCtoUK

sj786 said:


> yes 10 days or which ever comes first , 10 days if your visa is valid , My BPR is already available in the post office since 8th of august. they said your visa must be valid when you pick up your BPR .


Ah yes, you're right. Well hopefully you can go straight away. Congrats, again!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mysteron

OK I called UKVI and - after holding for 15 mins - they confirmed the 8 week processing time starts from when they receive the application, so we are over the standard processing time. Secondly, they said they can't confirm when the will make a decision we just have to wait. Charming. Will update the timeline thread once we get a decision.


----------



## fpatel10

Mewlah88...I haven't heard back yet either... We've past the previous 71 days max.. I hope we hear something by next week.


----------



## shernandez24

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Hi Shernandez!
> I don't think there's a standard processing time, because every application is unique. We just got our 'application being prepared for the ECO' email today (after docs being received at Sheffield on 11 July)....I'm still looking at the 60 days processing time and not expecting it before end of September.
> Nel


Hi Nel&Jimmy
I applied on June 7th and my biometrics were taken on June 10th documents were dropped by Fedex June 21st in Sheffield.
I received the email stating that a my application has been received on August 10th .... I just find it amazing that I applied almost a month before you guys and we got emails around the same time! I really, really hope I don't have to wait 12 weeks starting now... I've been waiting for 49 days now since biometrics taken. 

what do you guys think?


----------



## mewlah88

fpatel10 said:


> Mewlah88...I haven't heard back yet either... We've past the previous 71 days max.. I hope we hear something by next week.


Amazing isn't it, both of us on 10th May well beyond the average time. Hope we both find out together, knowing you still haven't heard keeps me sane (selfish I know!)


----------



## fpatel10

mewlah88 said:


> Amazing isn't it, both of us on 10th May well beyond the average time. Hope we both find out together, knowing you still haven't heard keeps me sane (selfish I know!)


I'm afraid to think it will take the full 24 weeks. I really hope it doesn't take too long. I wasn't even expecting it to take the full 12 weeks!
Dw I feel the same with you. Keeps me from thinking the worst !


----------



## mewlah88

fpatel10 said:


> I'm afraid to think it will take the full 24 weeks. I really hope it doesn't take too long. I wasn't even expecting it to take the full 12 weeks!
> Dw I feel the same with you. Keeps me from thinking the worst !


I really don't think it'll take the full 24 weeks, I've never seen post 80 days here for the initial spouse visa so doubt they'd take both of us through that.


----------



## fpatel10

mewlah88 said:


> I really don't think it'll take the full 24 weeks, I've never seen post 80 days here for the initial spouse visa so doubt they'd take both of us through that.


From what I know the highest has been 75? Have you seen anything past that


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

shernandez24 said:


> Hi Nel&Jimmy
> I applied on June 7th and my biometrics were taken on June 10th documents were dropped by Fedex June 21st in Sheffield.
> I received the email stating that a my application has been received on August 10th .... I just find it amazing that I applied almost a month before you guys and we got emails around the same time! I really, really hope I don't have to wait 12 weeks starting now... I've been waiting for 49 days now since biometrics taken.
> 
> what do you guys think?


Hi shernandez24! It's really difficult to know, because every application is unique. The processing time is taken from the biometrics date, I think, so maybe you'll get a pleasant surprise in the next couple of weeks  I truly hope so. It's such a challenging process to go through, for everyone....thank goodness for this forum!! Keep us posted! 
Nel


----------



## GlenPHX

Am I missing something? What is a BPR card??


----------



## DCtoUK

GlenPHX said:


> Am I missing something? What is a BPR card??


Biometric residence permit. It's your actual visa. When your documents come back to you, you get a 30 day vignette that gives you entry clearance. Once in the country, you have to pick up your BRP card (your real visa).

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenPHX

DCtoUK said:


> Biometric residence permit. It's your actual visa. When your documents come back to you, you get a 30 day vignette that gives you entry clearance. Once in the country, you have to pick up your BRP card (your real visa).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Got it, thanks!


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> From what I know the highest has been 75? Have you seen anything past that


and I have been crossed day 75 today ::boxing:

But then i received this " not straightforward " ****..they did not asked for any additional documents and employers did not received any call either and latest status check suggested " yet to be accessed" lol so i guess this email is just an excuse for them to delay our application for unknown period..

I will wait for another week and then will ask local MP to write them letter about reason of delay and what is out there which is not straight forward


----------



## GlenPHX

3 weeks today since bio. I just want the email saying that it's been received. UGH!!!


----------



## nyclon

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Hi shernandez24! It's really difficult to know, because every application is unique. The processing time is taken from the biometrics date, I think, so maybe you'll get a pleasant surprise in the next couple of weeks  I truly hope so. It's such a challenging process to go through, for everyone....thank goodness for this forum!! Keep us posted!
> Nel


If you are applying from the US processing time is starts from when your documents arrive in Sheffield.


----------



## fpatel10

ILR1980 said:


> and I have been crossed day 75 today ::boxing:
> 
> But then i received this " not straightforward " ****..they did not asked for any additional documents and employers did not received any call either and latest status check suggested " yet to be accessed" lol so i guess this email is just an excuse for them to delay our application for unknown period..
> 
> I will wait for another week and then will ask local MP to write them letter about reason of delay and what is out there which is not straight forward


oh we can get the do that? 
I got an email stating my application is not straight forward but my husband's employer got a call. So don't know what the delay is.. been two weeks


----------



## mewlah88

ILR1980 said:


> and I have been crossed day 75 today ::boxing:
> 
> But then i received this " not straightforward " ****..they did not asked for any additional documents and employers did not received any call either and latest status check suggested " yet to be accessed" lol so i guess this email is just an excuse for them to delay our application for unknown period..
> 
> I will wait for another week and then will ask local MP to write them letter about reason of delay and what is out there which is not straight forward


Didn't know you were also in the 70's club, welcome. Let's hope we don't join the 80's


----------



## BinaHassan

*Thanks*



sj786 said:


> Thank you ,,,InshaALLAH,  I know its a long wait but when you will see your visa in your hands you will forget all that stress you been through . Good luck


Can we contact home office to find out the application status that how long it is going to take? There is no timeline for last summer so can get an idea.


----------



## sj786

BinaHassan said:


> Can we contact home office to find out the application status that how long it is going to take? There is no timeline for last summer so can get an idea.


yes, you can check your application status by emailing them. 
follow this link https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk

they can't tell that how long will it take to process your application, they can only check the status of your application .


----------



## BinaHassan

BinaHassan said:


> Can we contact home office to find out the application status that how long it is going to take? There is no timeline for last summer so can get an idea.


Can i email as an sponsor to find out my husband visa status? I want to give my email address for their response now. Is there a y problem if i ask them


----------



## sj786

BinaHassan said:


> Can i email as an sponsor to find out my husband visa status? I want to give my email address for their response now. Is there a y problem if i ask them


yes you can provide your email address, but dont mention you are a sponsor ,


----------



## BinaHassan

sj786 said:


> yes you can provide your email address, but dont mention you are a sponsor ,


Oh i mentioned i am a sponsor i gave my name. Is there any problem?


----------



## BinaHassan

BinaHassan said:


> Oh i mentioned i am a sponsor i gave my name. Is there any problem?


I am worried now. This application is in between us. Why i cant enquire as i am a part of it. Any of us can contact i think.


----------



## sj786

BinaHassan said:


> Oh i mentioned i am a sponsor i gave my name. Is there any problem?


yes , unfortunately they will not entertain your request. Next time when you send them enquiry just give your spouse details and your email address .


----------



## BinaHassan

sj786 said:


> yes , unfortunately they will not entertain your request. Next time when you send them enquiry just give your spouse details and your email address .


Is it not going to effect on my application no?


----------



## sj786

BinaHassan said:


> I am worried now. This application is in between us. Why i cant enquire as i am a part of it. Any of us can contact i think.


nothing to worry about , they might reply that they can't assist you with this request, they only give information to applicant.


----------



## sj786

BinaHassan said:


> Is it not going to effect on my application no?


It will not effect your application, don't worry , also you can discuss questions like this in the other forum, you can find most of your answers there, you don't have to make a new account for it , just click on this link it will direct you.. Join us there , http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...rocessing-complain-commiserate-thread-12.html


----------



## BinaHassan

sj786 said:


> nothing to worry about , they might reply that they can't assist you with this request, they only give information to applicant.


I actually enquire about the documentation which i sent. Never get any confirmation till now. Its over 40days now


----------



## sj786

BinaHassan said:


> I actually enquire about the documentation which i sent. Never get any confirmation till now. Its over 40days now


yes, use that link and fill up all the required information, they only release information to applicant not to sponsor .


----------



## samir.abdallah

Hey Guys

Called the hustle line (£1.37 per minute) UKVI to get an update and there doesn't seem to be any update at day 52 (100% at 60 days BS processing times) and my employer hasn't received a call (don't know if they always do this or not) so they said they will let me know as soon as possible and if i don't receive an email next week to call them back again.


----------



## mysteron

I feel your pain. I was holding for over 15 mins yesterday, only to be told that 'yes we've gone past the 8 week standard service but unfortunately we can't say when a decision is going to be made' In the meantime our lives are on hold. It's so irritating.

I tool professional advice and read up on these threads, any everything pointed to this being a straightforward application, transferring from a fiancee to a spouse visa. I was told/read 'it will be fine....UKVI will use their common sense....they won't expect you to have loads of documents in joint names or the applicant's name if she's only been in the country a few weeks.....just make sure you point that out in the application form notes'

UKVI and common sense are not two terms that belong together.

OK rant over


----------



## sj786

samir.abdallah said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Called the hustle line (£1.37 per minute) UKVI to get an update and there doesn't seem to be any update at day 52 (100% at 60 days BS processing times) and my employer hasn't received a call (don't know if they always do this or not) so they said they will let me know as soon as possible and if i don't receive an email next week to call them back again.


they dont always call employers, I would advise you check your status when you hit 60 days mark , I think then they start working with an applications as priority. I hope you hear from them soon, Good luck


----------



## samir.abdallah

sj786 said:


> they dont always call employers, I would advise you check your status when you hit 60 days mark , I think then they start working with an applications as priority. I hope you hear from them soon, Good luck


Yeah, my wife and I are really worried now for some reason, hence the reason why i called them today, but I'm hopeful still.

The reason why we are worried now is that my wifes friend got hers this week and we applied 2 days apart, but each application is different, however you can imagine the thought process for us 

But hey C'est la vie  cheers for the voice of confidence


----------



## sj786

samir.abdallah said:


> Yeah, my wife and I are really worried now for some reason, hence the reason why i called them today, but I'm hopeful still.
> 
> The reason why we are worried now is that my wifes friend got hers this week and we applied 2 days apart, but each application is different, however you can imagine the thought process for us
> 
> But hey C'est la vie  cheers for the voice of confidence


lol I know there is a time when you loose patience and just can't help it , I understand your pain. in my case I remember someone applied a week after me ( same application centre )and got decision in 3 weeks and I got after 14 weeks . so dont worry you are only a week away to touch 60 days mark, I am l sure you will get that miracle email (decision) soon haha . :juggle:


----------



## samir.abdallah

sj786 said:


> lol I know there is a time when you loose patience and just can't help it , I understand your pain. in my case I remember someone applied a week after me and got decision in 3 weeks and I got after 14 weeks . so dont worry you are only a week away to touch 60 days mark, I am l sure you will get that miracle email (decision) soon haha . :juggle:


Hope so fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## crcw

UPDATE
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Service: Priority
Date application submitted (online): 13 July 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: 18 July 2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: 20 July 2016
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: 26 July 2016
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made e-mail: 19 August 2016

Fingers crossed! Does anyone know if it is normal you don't have any information of delivery available when you track your package? I have paid for courier service, but when I track my package there is no update. I am very worried! It is the same number that UK gov sent to me!


----------



## momousa

Interesting to see that they are open 6 days a week and still behind with processing apps, but I'm not sure if they actually process apps all 6 days...

Sheffield
Sheffield premium service centre 
Vulcan House 
Riverside entrance 
6 Millsands 
Sheffield 
S3 8NU 
Opening hours 
Monday to Saturday, 8am to 5pm
Wednesday, 8am to 8pm


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> oh we can get the do that?
> I got an email stating my application is not straight forward but my husband's employer got a call. So don't know what the delay is.. been two weeks


Yes we can do this but not sure if this would make any difference to visa processing time. ECO can easily make a straight forward application as non straightforward if he is lazy and not meeting the deadlines 

Did your husband received called from them? I am hesitant to travel for this reason that they might call me or my employer


----------



## fpatel10

ILR1980 said:


> Yes we can do this but not sure if this would make any difference to visa processing time. ECO can easily make a straight forward application as non straightforward if he is lazy and not meeting the deadlines
> 
> Did your husband received called from them? I am hesitant to travel for this reason that they might call me or my employer


Yes my husband did and so did his employer. He received the call on august 5th and after that the status got changed back to waiting to be assessed.


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> Yes my husband did and so did his employer. He received the call on august 5th and after that the status got changed back to waiting to be assessed.


It will be still with ECO and just hope for positive outcome because its real disaster to get refusal after this long wait


----------



## ILR1980

mewlah88 said:


> Didn't know you were also in the 70's club, welcome. Let's hope we don't join the 80's


Yes 4 more working days and i will join 80s club lol

and then there is bank holiday on 29th Aug


----------



## mewlah88

Lol knowing UKVI it will take them some time to recover from the bank holiday so we could be going into 90's if it's not here next week.


----------



## Lemily

Ahh! Woke up to go to the bathroom and an email soared across my screen! 
WE GOT THE DECISION MADE AND SHIPPING EMAIL!!! Hoping to find out the decision Tuesday or Wednesday!!! The wait is finally almost over! Positive thoughts to everyone! 

Biometrics: July 14th, 2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 18th, 2016
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 26th, 2016
Decision Made & Shipping Email from ECO: August 21st, 2016


----------



## momousa

Congrats Lemily! Surprised they sent you an email on the weekend.


----------



## LCScotland

Lemily said:


> Ahh! Woke up to go to the bathroom and an email soared across my screen!
> WE GOT THE DECISION MADE AND SHIPPING EMAIL!!! Hoping to find out the decision Tuesday or Wednesday!!! The wait is finally almost over! Positive thoughts to everyone!
> 
> Biometrics: July 14th, 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 18th, 2016
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 26th, 2016
> Decision Made & Shipping Email from ECO: August 21st, 2016


Excellent news!

Welcome to the next 48 hours in 5 minute intervals of updating your UPS app and checking for a refund.


----------



## Harris48

Lemily said:


> Ahh! Woke up to go to the bathroom and an email soared across my screen!
> WE GOT THE DECISION MADE AND SHIPPING EMAIL!!! Hoping to find out the decision Tuesday or Wednesday!!! The wait is finally almost over! Positive thoughts to everyone!
> 
> Biometrics: July 14th, 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 18th, 2016
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 26th, 2016
> Decision Made & Shipping Email from ECO: August 21st, 2016




Received the same 2 emails early Sunday morning. Fingers crossed we both get an approved visa. Good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## Harris48

Hey everyone, got two email this morning, yes Sunday morning stating that my application has been processed and the other one has the shipping details. I guess they are working overtime to catch up which is good news for everyone. Now more nail biting time to see if the visa has been granted.


From: <[email protected]>
Date: August 21, 2016 at 4:41:16 AM CDT
To: <[email protected]>
Subject: Your Visa Application: VAF 0000000

Dear me

Regarding Visa Application: GWF0000000 
For: me

A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK. 


My timeline.
Spouse visa priority from US to Uk
Online app 10 July
Biometrics 13 July
Recieved at Sheffield 15 July
One email received around 8 August saying my documents received.
No emails saying my app is being processed.
A generic reply email around 5 August saying my app yet to be processed.
Today Sunday 21 August the two emails I've been waiting for.
Total 26 working days from app arriving in Sheffield.

Will let you all know if I get the visa, no health refund as of yet.


----------



## BinaHassan

I sent an email on friday to ukvi to find out the status of my application and i received a reply just today at 1.44am early in the morning. Its looks like an automated email as i provided correct information and our timeline is abiut 43 days since biometric. Why this email says that information is incorrect. Anyone received any email like that?





Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF and date of birth and found that there are no current updates. This could be
because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
have provided above are incorrect.

If it is the former you may contact us at a later stage once our records
have been updated. We will be happy to give you the current status of your
application. If the information provided is incorrect then please provide
the 9-digit GWF number and the date of birth of the applicant. 

Alternatively, once the process has been completed and a decision has been
made the visa application centre will be in contact as per process.


----------



## Joppa

It states either they haven't yet started processing your application because you have applied recently, or, if you have applied a long time ago so some information should be available, but you quoted the wrong GWF number etc.


----------



## sj786

Good luck for this week mewlah88 and fpatel . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BinaHassan

Joppa said:


> It states either they haven't yet started processing your application because you have applied recently, or, if you have applied a long time ago so some information should be available, but you quoted the wrong GWF number etc.


GWF NUMBER is correct and its 43 days up till today


----------



## mewlah88

sj786 said:


> Good luck for this week mewlah88 and fpatel . :fingerscrossed:


Thank you! Day 74, surely has to be this week. Really hoping we don't have to go into the long weekend.


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> Thank you! Day 74, surely has to be this week. Really hoping we don't have to go into the long weekend.


hopefully you will be packing on this long weekend  . if not today then tomorrow, I have a feeling because they send most of decision emails on Tuesday . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TGUN

Standard reply I am afraid from them if its less than 12 weeks (60 working days)


----------



## nyclon

Lemily said:


> Ahh! Woke up to go to the bathroom and an email soared across my screen!
> WE GOT THE DECISION MADE AND SHIPPING EMAIL!!! Hoping to find out the decision Tuesday or Wednesday!!! The wait is finally almost over! Positive thoughts to everyone!
> 
> Biometrics: July 14th, 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 18th, 2016
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 26th, 2016
> Decision Made & Shipping Email from ECO: August 21st, 2016


Please remember to update the timeline thread.


----------



## TRobHux

Hands up if you wish you did priority!

We didn't because we believed the timeline... Now day 62.


----------



## momousa

I kick myself everyday for not doing priority. Its day 70 for us. I pray that this is the week.


----------



## sj786

TRobHux said:


> Hands up if you wish you did priority!
> 
> We didn't because we believed the timeline... Now day 62.


hands and feet both up haha, it was an awful wait . we also got deceived by the home office time line .


----------



## TRobHux

sj786 said:


> hands and feet both up haha, it was an awful wait . we also got deceived by the home office time line .


Can't believe you're still logging into the forum of misery - you're free!


----------



## DCtoUK

mewlah88 said:


> Thank you! Day 74, surely has to be this week. Really hoping we don't have to go into the long weekend.


This has to be it! Hoping you hear by tomorrow at the latest.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

TRobHux said:


> Can't believe you're still logging into the forum of misery - you're free!


lol yeh I am still at work until Thursday , I will be flying on Friday, so just in case if someone needs to know anything I could help .


----------



## samir.abdallah

Got some updates:

Emailed UKVI for an update on thursday and then called them on friday, to which we received an escalation ref number. On Saturday morning my wife received an email from a UKVI person (the email sent on thursday's reply) with a a decision has been made please give it a few days to get a reply so not a TLS email but a reply from enquiry.

Was hoping to see something today for a proper reply from TLS but nothing, so i think sometime this week.


----------



## sj786

samir.abdallah said:


> Got some updates:
> 
> Emailed UKVI for an update on thursday and then called them on friday, to which we received an escalation ref number. On Saturday morning my wife received an email from a UKVI person (the email sent on thursday's reply) with a a decision has been made please give it a few days to get a reply so not a TLS email but a reply from enquiry.
> 
> Was hoping to see something today for a proper reply from TLS but nothing, so i think sometime this week.


thats great news congrats , so finally your wife will be on her way to UK soon , they normally takes 4 to 5 working days to send official email from Sheffield . Good luck


----------



## mysteron

Still no news. Almost 10 weeks now since the application was received (postal UK) and 8 weeks since biometrics were done. I don't understand, people who applied after us are getting their approvals. Calling the 0300 number is a waste of time, they acknowledge they've gone over the service standard but can't give a date when a decision will be made. My wife's 6 month fiancee visa runs out at the end of this week


----------



## samir.abdallah

sj786 said:


> thats great news congrats , so finally your wife will be on her way to UK soon , they normally takes 4 to 5 working days to send official email from Sheffield . Good luck


Alhamdullilah

Checked bank and no refund, so fingers and toes crossed for a good outcome.

Country of application: Tanzania Dar Es Salaam
Processing centre: South Africa, Pretoria
Visa type: Non priority spouse visa
Date of online application: 13th May
Date of Biometrics date: 8th June
Date documents received confirmation: 13th June

Sent email for update: 25/07/16 (no update), 08/08/16 (no update), 18/08/16 
Called UKVI on 19/08/2016 - got a escalation number but nothing out of the normal (no update)
Received email from UKVI enquiry board: 20/08/16 decision made but await official email and collection email.

Total days minus South Africa public holiday: 54 Working days


----------



## sj786

samir.abdallah said:


> Alhamdullilah
> 
> Checked bank and no refund, so fingers and toes crossed for a good outcome.
> 
> Country of application: Tanzania Dar Es Salaam
> Processing centre: South Africa, Pretoria
> Visa type: Non priority spouse visa
> Date of online application: 13th May
> Date of Biometrics date: 8th June
> Date documents received confirmation: 13th June
> 
> Sent email for update: 25/07/16 (no update), 08/08/16 (no update), 18/08/16
> Called UKVI on 19/08/2016 - got a escalation number but nothing out of the normal (no update)
> Received email from UKVI enquiry board: 20/08/16 decision made but await official email and collection email.
> 
> Total days minus South Africa public holiday: 54 Working days


thats great, InshAllah it will be a positive outcome and you will be added in my happy list too


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

TRobHux said:


> Hands up if you wish you did priority!
> 
> We didn't because we believed the timeline... Now day 62.


Yep, same here! Bruised legs from kicking ourselves for not spending the extra money. Doh! 
Nel


----------



## samir.abdallah

sj786 said:


> thats great, InshAllah it will be a positive outcome and you will be added in my happy list too


In Sha Allah

Just got the official email from TLS saying decision made today, so hopefully tomorrow or the day after she will get the collection email then go pick up her passport and find out.


----------



## samir.abdallah

samir.abdallah said:


> Alhamdullilah
> 
> Checked bank and no refund, so fingers and toes crossed for a good outcome.
> 
> Country of application: Tanzania Dar Es Salaam
> Processing centre: South Africa, Pretoria
> Visa type: Non priority spouse visa
> Date of online application: 13th May
> Date of Biometrics date: 8th June
> Date documents received confirmation: 13th June
> 
> Sent email for update: 25/07/16 (no update), 08/08/16 (no update), 18/08/16
> Called UKVI on 19/08/2016 - got a escalation number but nothing out of the normal (no update)
> Received email from UKVI enquiry board: 20/08/16 decision made but await official email and collection email.
> 
> Total days minus South Africa public holiday: 54 Working days


Update to this received decision made email today 22/08/2016

now waiting for collection email.


----------



## sj786

samir.abdallah said:


> In Sha Allah
> 
> Just got the official email from TLS saying decision made today, so hopefully tomorrow or the day after she will get the collection email then go pick up her passport and find out.


sweet! keep us posted with the outcome , good luck


----------



## GlenPHX

TRobHux said:


> Hands up if you wish you did priority!
> 
> We didn't because we believed the timeline... Now day 62.


Shame on me for actually believing that processing timeline on the website. Now we have to cancel our notice of marriage appointment for the end of September and reschedule it for a different day far enough out to ensure I'll be there. I'm currently sleeping about 2-3 hours a night and getting sick because of all this stress. The major problem is that I work in the catering industry and this delay in processing is going to have me leaving my job right in the middle of busy season which will infuriate my employer. Thanks UKVI for making my remaining days here miserable and for making my body exhausted and sick.


----------



## crcw

crcw said:


> UPDATE
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Priority
> Date application submitted (online): 13 July 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: 18 July 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: 20 July 2016
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: 26 July 2016
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision made e-mail: 19 August 2016
> 
> Fingers crossed! Does anyone know if it is normal you don't have any information of delivery available when you track your package? I have paid for courier service, but when I track my package there is no update. I am very worried! It is the same number that UK gov sent to me!



Got the visa today!


----------



## LCScotland

crcw said:


> Got the visa today!



Yes!!! Brilliant news.


----------



## Harris48

Congrats on receiving the Visa.
Does anyone know what time Ups usually collect from UKVI and update the shipping?


----------



## LCScotland

Harris48 said:


> Congrats on receiving the Visa.
> Does anyone know what time Ups usually collect from UKVI and update the shipping?



Our decision made email came around 12pm on a Friday and our package was scanned as picked up at 4.50pm on that same Friday.


----------



## nyclon

Harris48 said:


> Congrats on receiving the Visa.
> Does anyone know what time Ups usually collect from UKVI and update the shipping?


Have you received a decision has been made email? If so, please do update your timeline.

In some cases it has taken a day or 2 after that email for tracking information to become available.


----------



## crcw

Thanks! I wish everyone luck! And thanks for everything


----------



## TRobHux

It's Tuesday... Anyone got an email?


----------



## knt

Hey friends! 

Did anyone have any success from their case being escalated? What was the turnaround time once it was?


----------



## mewlah88

Nope, nothing. 

Fpatel, have you heard anything? Can't believe it's Day 75 and nothing yet.


----------



## TRobHux

mewlah88 said:


> Nope, nothing.
> 
> Fpatel, have you heard anything? Can't believe it's Day 75 and nothing yet.


Insane. Did you get a not straightforward email or have you literally heard nothing?


----------



## mewlah88

ILR, have you heard anything as well? I believe you're the only one waiting longer than us, Day 78 if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## mewlah88

TRobHux said:


> Insane. Did you get a not straightforward email or have you literally heard nothing?


Literally nothing. 

We seem to keep going around in circles with them, ask for update, receive email asking for information to escalate, provide information, nothing, ask for update, on and on.


----------



## TRobHux

mewlah88 said:


> Literally nothing.
> 
> We seem to keep going around in circles with them, ask for update, receive email asking for information to escalate, provide information, nothing, ask for update, on and on.


Considering emailing my MP and the Home Office today. Possibly counterproductive :noidea: ?


----------



## Harris48

Received decision and tracking email on Sunday, no movement of package on Ups tracking! Was hoping to receive it today or tomorrow.


----------



## momousa

I'm assuming that everyone in the 60 plus business days are processing thru the Sheffield office as other processing locations are meeting their published processing times. I remember someone posting something about an higher number of officers taking leave while school is out in the U.K. They have seemingly put non priority apps on the back burner and are only working priority regardless of how long the non priority apps have been sitting now. I hope I'm wrong, but this is sad to say the least!!!


----------



## Pti2323

26th working day from Bio date (18/07) - Priority application settlement 
Received email today (Tuesday) for passport collection.
Checked bank and no his refund. Should I be expecting good news ???


----------



## Foznor

Hi all 
Does anyone have an idea of how long the spouse visa applications are taking from UAE. Website says 12 weeks, but wondered if anyone has had recently applied? It's so nice to read a lot of positive results


----------



## nyclon

Foznor said:


> Hi all
> Does anyone have an idea of how long the spouse visa applications are taking from UAE. Website says 12 weeks, but wondered if anyone has had recently applied? It's so nice to read a lot of positive results


Check the timeline thread. This one is for moaning.


----------



## ILR1980

mewlah88 said:


> ILR, have you heard anything as well? I believe you're the only one waiting longer than us, Day 78 if I'm not mistaken?


Yes i will be on day 79 at the end of Wednesday and heard nothing :boxing:
They are testing the limit of our patience level


----------



## fpatel10

mewlah88 said:


> Nope, nothing.
> 
> Fpatel, have you heard anything? Can't believe it's Day 75 and nothing yet.


NO! 
I just don't know why they're not making a decision!!!
I really hope it is this week...but looking at IRL I dont know....


----------



## fpatel10

Just don't understand why they have to take our passports.... I WANT TO TRAVEL


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> Just don't understand why they have to take our passports.... I WANT TO TRAVEL


Your husband can visit you if you cannot travel

Its good that he has been received call from them. I want to travel as well but then i am hesitant that they might call me or employer anytime


----------



## fpatel10

Has anyone contacted a MP/ home office?


----------



## DCtoUK

fpatel10 said:


> Has anyone contacted a MP/ home office?


I did. I ended up getting decision made shortly thereafter, but they did actually contact UKVI on my behalf and follow up to confirm I received my decision. I had family in the UK contract them, though. I didn't do it myself.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## fpatel10

DCtoUK said:


> I did. I ended up getting decision made shortly thereafter, but they did actually contact UKVI on my behalf and follow up to confirm I received my decision. I had family in the UK contract them, though. I didn't do it myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Is that the MP you contacted or Home office? and what did they do? email ? call? if you don't mind sharing


----------



## DCtoUK

fpatel10 said:


> Is that the MP you contacted or Home office? and what did they do? email ? call? if you don't mind sharing


Family member of my sponsor contacted the local MP office by email. They responded to ask her for a few pieces of info, but I got the decision made a couple days later. They then got a physical letter in the mail about a week later from the actual MP saying they had contacted UKVI and we're told a decision has been made, but let them know if I hadn't yet received my documents.

So, I ended up not needing them, but they did actually try to help.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## fpatel10

DCtoUK said:


> Family member of my sponsor contacted the local MP office by email. They responded to ask her for a few pieces of info, but I got the decision made a couple days later. They then got a physical letter in the mail about a week later from the actual MP saying they had contacted UKVI and we're told a decision has been made, but let them know if I hadn't yet received my documents.
> 
> So, I ended up not needing them, but they did actually try to help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


oh awesome! Thinking of doing something like that....so tired of waiting and my poor husband is a nervous wreck !


----------



## Joppa

Effectiveness of MP's intervention varies. There is a special section at Home Office dealing with enquiries from MPs and peers (called parliamentary section or something), so you may get news or a response sooner, but that's not guaranteed, so it really depends on the details of individual cases.


----------



## ILR1980

Joppa said:


> Effectiveness of MP's intervention varies. There is a special section at Home Office dealing with enquiries from MPs and peers (called parliamentary section or something), so you may get news or a response sooner, but that's not guaranteed, so it really depends on the details of individual cases.


Is it fine for sponsor to leave the uk before getting decision of spouse settlement visa? I had some holidays to take and was waiting for outcome as seen sponsors/employers/landlords getting call from case workers thats why did not left Uk ..what you suggest its better to wait or go for holidays as they are taking it longer than expected


----------



## GlenPHX

Joppa said:


> Effectiveness of MP's intervention varies. There is a special section at Home Office dealing with enquiries from MPs and peers (called parliamentary section or something), so you may get news or a response sooner, but that's not guaranteed, so it really depends on the details of individual cases.


How should one go about contacting the local MP? Is it the MP for the area that my sponsor resides in? What should be said in the contact letter or email?


----------



## ILR1980

GlenPHX said:


> How should one go about contacting the local MP? Is it the MP for the area that my sponsor resides in? What should be said in the contact letter or email?


Your sponsor in uk can find the contact information of local MP in his constituency and they will ask details about his visa problems and then will write letter to UKVI on his behalf to track application and then they will post the reply which they recieve from UKVI to address of your sponsor


----------



## mewlah88

Seeing priority get processed this week but very few (if any) non-priority. Get the feeling they're trying to clear as much priority as possible before the long weekend whilst putting non-priority on hold. 

Day 76 and counting I suppose.


----------



## Foznor

Ok thank you


----------



## TRobHux

fpatel10 said:


> oh awesome! Thinking of doing something like that....so tired of waiting and my poor husband is a nervous wreck !


I have contacted my MP's office. I assume it's staffed but Parliament is technically in recess so a lot of MPs may be on holiday (like half of UKVI)...


----------



## samir.abdallah

The wait is killing us, got decision made email on Monday and we still haven't received the email to go to the VAC to pick the passport and all really stressful now.


----------



## TGUN

mewlah88 said:


> Seeing priority get processed this week but very few (if any) non-priority. Get the feeling they're trying to clear as much priority as possible before the long weekend whilst putting non-priority on hold.
> 
> Day 76 and counting I suppose.


mewlah, which visa did you apply for? Spouse - non priority? Thanks


----------



## GlenPHX

ILR1980 said:


> Your sponsor in uk can find the contact information of local MP in his constituency and they will ask details about his visa problems and then will write letter to UKVI on his behalf to track application and then they will post the reply which they recieve from UKVI to address of your sponsor


Should my partner email them? Is that the best method of contact?


----------



## mysteron

Hi all. I just contacted my MP as well! She said as my wife's current visa is going to run out at the end of this week she'll make enquiries today. After our conversation my wife emailed the MP saying she gives permission for her to make enquiries on her behalf as well as liaising with me to discuss the application.

I'll let you know how we get on.


----------



## mewlah88

TGUN said:


> mewlah, which visa did you apply for? Spouse - non priority? Thanks


Non-Priority. Up there with the biggest mistake of my life. 

Our lawyer advised it shouldn't take more than 30 days so we went non-priority. Wish there was a way we could tell people who are about to apply, *ALWAYS TAKE PRIORITY. *


----------



## GlenPHX

mewlah88 said:


> Non-Priority. Up there with the biggest mistake of my life.
> 
> Our lawyer advised it shouldn't take more than 30 days so we went non-priority. Wish there was a way we could tell people who are about to apply, *ALWAYS TAKE PRIORITY. *


Amen to that. Worst mistake I've made in a while.


----------



## TGUN

GlenPHX said:


> Amen to that. Worst mistake I've made in a while.


Yep indeed.
Can anyone really explain those visa monthly statistics?
They say - 100% in 60 days
Now....is that 100% of those they have actually checked that they have made a decision on?(that could be anything from 1 to "think of a number".
OR....100% of those received that month?
OR....some spurious government calculation that the paying public no nothing about.
No mention of how many they have actually checked!
Agree with other posts..........ALWAYS GO PRIORITY, BUT TOO LATE NOW WAS THE CRY.


----------



## mewlah88

TGUN said:


> Yep indeed.
> Can anyone really explain those visa monthly statistics?
> They say - 100% in 60 days
> Now....is that 100% of those they have actually checked that they have made a decision on?(that could be anything from 1 to "think of a number".
> OR....100% of those received that month?
> OR....some spurious government calculation that the paying public no nothing about.
> No mention of how many they have actually checked!
> Agree with other posts..........ALWAYS GO PRIORITY, BUT TOO LATE NOW WAS THE CRY.


They can move the goalposts to whatever they like or fudge the stats to their favour however they want, it's not reliable at all.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

TGUN said:


> Yep indeed.
> Can anyone really explain those visa monthly statistics?
> They say - 100% in 60 days
> Now....is that 100% of those they have actually checked that they have made a decision on?(that could be anything from 1 to "think of a number".
> OR....100% of those received that month?
> OR....some spurious government calculation that the paying public no nothing about.
> No mention of how many they have actually checked!
> Agree with other posts..........ALWAYS GO PRIORITY, BUT TOO LATE NOW WAS THE CRY.


And 'hear hear' was the other cry. With much gnashing of teeth to fill the silent background. 
Nel


----------



## TRobHux

GlenPHX said:


> Should my partner email them? Is that the best method of contact?


Check who their MP is and then look at the MP's constituency office website. Email most likely, some have a constituency as well as parliamentary email address.


----------



## samir.abdallah

UPDATE - Wife got the VISA APPROVED WOOOHOOOO

Country of application: Tanzania Dar Es Salaam
Processing centre: South Africa, Pretoria
Visa type: Non priority spouse visa
Date of online application: 13th May
Date of Biometrics date: 8th June
Date documents received confirmation: 13th June
Sent email for update: 25/07/16 (no update), 08/08/16 (no update), 18/08/16 
Called UKVI on 19/08/2016 - got a escalation number but nothing out of the normal (no update)
Received email from UKVI enquiry board: 20/08/16 decision made but await official email and collection email.

TLS confirmation of decision made email - 22/08/16

Collection email from VAC - 24/08/16 - VISA APPROVED

Total days minus South Africa public holiday for decision email: 54 Working days Total Working days til visa in hand 56

Thanks to everyone for well wishes, @IBI @Mangala1 @Sj786 and everyone else.


----------



## momousa

Alhumdulillah Samir!


----------



## Pti2323

visa approved 

26 working days from Biometric - priority application


----------



## samir.abdallah

momousa said:


> Alhumdulillah Samir!


Alhamdulillah you will hear soon in sha allah


----------



## samir.abdallah

Pti2323 said:


> visa approved alhamdulillah
> 
> 26 working days from Biometric - priority application


Congrats. alhamduilillah


----------



## sj786

samir.abdallah said:


> UPDATE - Wife got the VISA APPROVED WOOOHOOOO
> 
> Country of application: Tanzania Dar Es Salaam
> Processing centre: South Africa, Pretoria
> Visa type: Non priority spouse visa
> Date of online application: 13th May
> Date of Biometrics date: 8th June
> Date documents received confirmation: 13th June
> Sent email for update: 25/07/16 (no update), 08/08/16 (no update), 18/08/16
> Called UKVI on 19/08/2016 - got a escalation number but nothing out of the normal (no update)
> Received email from UKVI enquiry board: 20/08/16 decision made but await official email and collection email.
> 
> TLS confirmation of decision made email - 22/08/16
> 
> Collection email from VAC - 24/08/16 - VISA APPROVED
> 
> Total days minus South Africa public holiday for decision email: 54 Working days Total Working days til visa in hand 56
> 
> Thanks to everyone for well wishes, @IBI @Mangala1 @Sj786 and everyone else.


awesome new , congrats and all the best for future ventures


----------



## mewlah88

ILR, you've hit Day 80 right? 

Day 77 now, Sheffield doesn't look like they're wanting to process non-priority this week.


----------



## TRobHux

mewlah88 said:


> ILR, you've hit Day 80 right?
> 
> Day 77 now, Sheffield doesn't look like they're wanting to process non-priority this week.


Have you had responses (unhelpful ones I know) to your escalation email queries within 24 hours normally? Did our first one two days ago with no reply.


----------



## GlenPHX

Today is 4 weeks since my biometrics with not a single word from Sheffield. How long has it been taking non-priority to get that initial email?


----------



## TRobHux

GlenPHX said:


> Today is 4 weeks since my biometrics with not a single word from Sheffield. How long has it been taking non-priority to get that initial email?


We got an 'online application received email' about a month after. Apparently there is also a 'documents received' email which we didn't get. Some people get neither.


----------



## TGUN

GlenPHX said:


> Today is 4 weeks since my biometrics with not a single word from Sheffield. How long has it been taking non-priority to get that initial email?



43 days for an email saying being prepared for ECO
55 working days since biometrics so far.:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

GlenPHX said:


> Today is 4 weeks since my biometrics with not a single word from Sheffield. How long has it been taking non-priority to get that initial email?


The first email we got was a "docs received and being prepared for consideration by ECO", 28 working days after submission. We're now at 35 working days, and expecting it to go to the 60 mark because we didn't pay for priority (doh doh doh!!!!!)
Nel


----------



## momousa

Update:

We got the decision made email today. I would like thank all of you for all of the invaluable information and support presented on this forum and I pray that all of you still waiting ever so patiently get your approvals soon. Now we have to wait the weekend and hopefully have our Visa approval stamps and passports back early next week. 

The only advice I have now to give is unless your prepared to wait what seems to be an eternity go with priority. 

Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from US 
Application submitted: May 10, 2016 
Biometrics: May 17, 2016 
Application sent: May 20, 2016 Processing location: Sheffield Application delivered (UPS tracking): May 23, 2016 
Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: No email received 
Decision made email: Aug 26, 2016


----------



## TRobHux

Wife's been offered a job interview next week which she obviously now cannot go to. 66 working days no progress.


----------



## TGUN

TRobHux said:


> Wife's been offered a job interview next week which she obviously now cannot go to. 66 working days no progress.


All this is now grossly unfair on peoples lives.


----------



## fpatel10

momousa said:


> Update:
> 
> We got the decision made email today. I would like thank all of you for all of the invaluable information and support presented on this forum and I pray that all of you still waiting ever so patiently get your approvals soon. Now we have to wait the weekend and hopefully have our Visa approval stamps and passports back early next week.
> 
> The only advice I have now to give is unless your prepared to wait what seems to be an eternity go with priority.
> 
> Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from US
> Application submitted: May 10, 2016
> Biometrics: May 17, 2016
> Application sent: May 20, 2016 Processing location: Sheffield Application delivered (UPS tracking): May 23, 2016
> Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: No email received
> Decision made email: Aug 26, 2016



That's awesome! ....hoping to hear soon as well. Same biometrics date as you.


----------



## momousa

Will do. In Sha Allah you'll get yours very soon fpatel10.


----------



## Hassan934

mewlah88 said:


> fpatel10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to think it will take the full 24 weeks. I really hope it doesn't take too long. I wasn't even expecting it to take the full 12 weeks!
> Dw I feel the same with you. Keeps me from thinking the worst !
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think it'll take the full 24 weeks, I've never seen post 80 days here for the initial spouse visa so doubt they'd take both of us through that.
Click to expand...

Mines been 81 days today still no reply


----------



## nyclon

Please remember that this is an English language forum. In fairness to all members if you are going to post something in another language which isn't a commonly known word or phrase, please provide a translation.


----------



## Crawford

TRobHux said:


> Wife's been offered a job interview next week which she obviously now cannot go to. 66 working days no progress.


In your post of 10 August you stated that you had been given a projected timescale of 12 weeks from the time your documents were received in Sheffield on 31 May.

That would have made a decision date of 23 August - even if their _projected_ times are accurate.

Others on this forum who made their applications from the US in May are only now getting their decisions.

Yours is not an unusual case.


----------



## LCScotland

Lemily - did you get your decision?


----------



## ILR1980

mewlah88 said:


> ILR, you've hit Day 80 right?
> 
> Day 77 now, Sheffield doesn't look like they're wanting to process non-priority this week.


81 days 

Contacted local MP who wrote email to UKVI to find out the reasons of delay. Let see how it goes


----------



## Hassan934

Hassan934 said:


> mewlah88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fpatel10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to think it will take the full 24 weeks. I really hope it doesn't take too long. I wasn't even expecting it to take the full 12 weeks!
> Dw I feel the same with you. Keeps me from thinking the worst !
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think it'll take the full 24 weeks, I've never seen post 80 days here for the initial spouse visa so doubt they'd take both of us through that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mines been 81 days today still no reply
Click to expand...


I applied for my wife's visa online on the 1june and she went handed her passport in on the 6 June at the time of application the solicitor entered his email address but I Havnt spoke to my solicitor since the application I messaged him few days ago to see if he's had any emails he didn't reply so I have no idea where I stand just praying for the best now


----------



## TRobHux

Crawford said:


> In your post of 10 August you stated that you had been given a projected timescale of 12 weeks from the time your documents were received in Sheffield on 31 May.
> 
> That would have made a decision date of 23 August - even if their _projected_ times are accurate.
> 
> Others on this forum who made their applications from the US in May are only now getting their decisions.
> 
> Yours is not an unusual case.


I understand that. Doesn't mean it's any less valid to complain in the "complain and commiserate thread". How about some commiseration :eyebrows:


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

TRobHux said:


> I understand that. Doesn't mean it's any less valid to complain in the "complain and commiserate thread". How about some commiseration :eyebrows:


:heh: I'll commiserate with you....being one of those who believed the published UKVI stats. Doh!!! Wine helps when commiserating....apparently ;-) 
Nel


----------



## Joppa

Patience is also a virtue, especially if you are one of a large number of people affected by a big rise in applications following the Brexit vote.


----------



## mewlah88

Well guys, in true UKVI fashion, expect the unexpected. They responded to my request for an update on a Sunday Bank Holiday that a DECISION HAS BEEN MADE. Just waiting for them to send the documents out now which should hopefully be next week, incredibly happy that this wait is soon to be over.


----------



## TGUN

mewlah88 said:


> Well guys, in true UKVI fashion, expect the unexpected. They responded to my request for an update on a Sunday Bank Holiday that a DECISION HAS BEEN MADE. Just waiting for them to send the documents out now which should hopefully be next week, incredibly happy that this wait is soon to be over.


Great news for you. 

When were your biometrics done again please?


----------



## mama123

mewlah88 said:


> Well guys, in true UKVI fashion, expect the unexpected. They responded to my request for an update on a Sunday Bank Holiday that a DECISION HAS BEEN MADE. Just waiting for them to send the documents out now which should hopefully be next week, incredibly happy that this wait is soon to be over.


We also got decision made email on Sunday at 7.50pm! keeping our fingers crossed (twice) for both us :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## TRobHux

mewlah88 said:


> Well guys, in true UKVI fashion, expect the unexpected. They responded to my request for an update on a Sunday Bank Holiday that a DECISION HAS BEEN MADE. Just waiting for them to send the documents out now which should hopefully be next week, incredibly happy that this wait is soon to be over.


Brilliant. Some well-deserved relief!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

mewlah88 said:


> Well guys, in true UKVI fashion, expect the unexpected. They responded to my request for an update on a Sunday Bank Holiday that a DECISION HAS BEEN MADE. Just waiting for them to send the documents out now which should hopefully be next week, incredibly happy that this wait is soon to be over.


@mewlah88 that's fantastic news!!! So happy for you!  
Nel


----------



## Hassan934

Does anybody know if the email address you put in for a status update has to be the same as the one you enterd on the application?


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

mewlah88 said:


> Well guys, in true UKVI fashion, expect the unexpected. They responded to my request for an update on a Sunday Bank Holiday that a DECISION HAS BEEN MADE. Just waiting for them to send the documents out now which should hopefully be next week, incredibly happy that this wait is soon to be over.


Thats great news .may god granted ur visa .


----------



## fpatel10

Hassan934 said:


> Does anybody know if the email address you put in for a status update has to be the same as the one you enterd on the application?


Yes it does. I was making queries with a different email address and when they were assessing my application they sent me an email asking why I am using a different email and that I should only be using the email on the application


----------



## fpatel10

Just called UKVI and still no updates 80 days tomorrow..


----------



## momousa

Update: We received our package today and got our Visa's!! Woo Hoo!! We're over the moon. We have until September 24th, 2016 to arrive. 

Thank you again for this forum and to everyone that has shared their experiences and invaluable info. I wish everyone well and success.

Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from US Application submitted: May 10, 2016 Biometrics: May 17, 2016 Application sent: May 20, 2016 Processing location: Sheffield Application delivered (UPS tracking): May 23, 2016 Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: No email received Decision made email: Aug 26, 2016


----------



## Luciangurl2

mewlah88 said:


> Well guys, in true UKVI fashion, expect the unexpected. They responded to my request for an update on a Sunday Bank Holiday that a DECISION HAS BEEN MADE. Just waiting for them to send the documents out now which should hopefully be next week, incredibly happy that this wait is soon to be over.



So happy for you mewlah 88 you got this x


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

fpatel10 said:


> Just called UKVI and still no updates 80 days tomorrow..


Sorry to hear that you're still waiting ....it surely can't be long now?! I'm hoping you get an email out of the blue, with Decision Made, and it's a good one 

Nel


----------



## mewlah88

Thank you everyone - hopefully the passport comes back positive. Just happy to hear a decision has been made at this point, would have been on day 80 tomorrow and I didn't have any expectations of this week as I thought they're probably going to be catching up on priority after the long weekend but if there's one thing this process taught me is to never look for patterns or predict when UKVI will do something because they do what they want when they want! 

Fpatel, I haven't got the official decision made email yet, I think we'll both get it at the same time. ILR, hope you hear back soon as well if you haven't already. For everyone else still waiting for decisions, take hope in the fact the summer busy season is going to come to an end soon so you've timed it well


----------



## Hassan934

<snip> all praise to God my wife got her visa today so happy 

Online application: 1 June 2016
Biometrics: 6 June 2016
Contacted for collection: 30 August 2016 visa granted <snip>


----------



## lady_locks3

Hi everyone,

based on the timelines I'm following am I right to say that:
fpatel10, Flowerstar, TRobHux, Joshuasaiz

You all did your biometrics in May and are still waiting on a reply.

AliceJ, shernadez24, NUSRAT TARIQ and myself all had our biometrics in June and will all be hitting 60 days this and next week.

I'm really hoping we get a response soon, because I actually feel depressed and drained from this whole process. i just want my husband back now....


----------



## TGUN

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> based on the timelines I'm following am I right to say that:
> fpatel10, Flowerstar, TRobHux, Joshuasaiz
> 
> You all did your biometrics in May and are still waiting on a reply.
> 
> AliceJ, shernadez24, NUSRAT TARIQ and myself all had our biometrics in June and will all be hitting 60 days this and next week.
> 
> I'm really hoping we get a response soon, because I actually feel depressed and drained from this whole process. i just want my husband back now....


Biometrics June for us. Hitting 60 days next week.


----------



## lady_locks3

TGUN said:


> Biometrics June for us. Hitting 60 days next week.


Yeh we are in the same boat then TGUN, 60 days next Wednesday for us.

Can those who are over 60 days please advise when it's best to contact UKVI if you still haven't heard by day 61. Should you just give it a few days extra or contact them on day 61? I'm just so tired now.... :Cry:


----------



## Hassan934

lady_locks3 said:


> TGUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biometrics June for us. Hitting 60 days next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh we are in the same boat then TGUN, 60 days next Wednesday for us.
> 
> Can those who are over 60 days please advise when it's best to contact UKVI if you still haven't heard by day 61. Should you just give it a few days extra or contact them on day 61? I'm just so tired now....
Click to expand...


We got a phone call after the 59th working day after biometric just have little more patients and keep praying


----------



## knt

For reference I'm on day 68 today. 
Biometrics taken: May 24
Non-priority from the US 

I've been away from my three year old and husband going on 8 weeks and my husband has missed so many firsts in our 6 month old's like now! I feel everyone's pain.


----------



## JHSinclair

Day 68 for us also, biometrics May 24 in Canada.


----------



## knt

High five for May 24th!


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Today i tracked my status nd they replied me (
Once your application has been concluded the visa decision making centre
will send you an email. Please be patient with us while your application is
in the process.)what is mean of this?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Today i tracked my status nd they replied me (
> Once your application has been concluded the visa decision making centre
> will send you an email. Please be patient with us while your application is
> in the process.)what is mean of this?


It means that they're still working on it and they will contact you when they have finished adjudicating it.

You have no other option than to wait for them to contact you.


----------



## TGUN

lady_locks3 said:


> Yeh we are in the same boat then TGUN, 60 days next Wednesday for us.
> 
> Can those who are over 60 days please advise when it's best to contact UKVI if you still haven't heard by day 61. Should you just give it a few days extra or contact them on day 61? I'm just so tired now.... :Cry:


Contact UKVI?
Yes by all means if it helps with your sanity!
However, from our own experience they offer a prompt enough service but tell you virtually nothing. This is because they have little (or no) access to anyone's visa application (due we were told down to the DPA).
All you will get from them is one of a series of bog standard e-mail responses.
Not their fault but I honestly don't know what real benefit they provide.
Hard I know....but as we are told by the mods.....hang in there and be patient.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## lahoregirl

Does anyone know how long it takes to collect your BRP after your visa has been approved?


----------



## mewlah88

Just received my decision made email, that makes it 80 Days from biometric to decision email. Let's hope the wait has been worth it!


----------



## fpatel10

Did anyone else get an email stating that their application is not straight forward and will take longer than usual times to process?

I received this email on day 58 which makes me think that they only looked at my application right before my 60 days were up.


----------



## knt

momousa said:


> Update: We received our package today and got our Visa's!! Woo Hoo!! We're over the moon. We have until September 24th, 2016 to arrive.
> 
> Thank you again for this forum and to everyone that has shared their experiences and invaluable info. I wish everyone well and success.
> 
> Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from US Application submitted: May 10, 2016 Biometrics: May 17, 2016 Application sent: May 20, 2016 Processing location: Sheffield Application delivered (UPS tracking): May 23, 2016 Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: No email received Decision made email: Aug 26, 2016


So happy for you guys! Hoping mine soon follows! Can't wait to me reunited with my daughter and husband!


----------



## momousa

Thanks KNT...if it helps you any, we contacted our solicitor last Wednesday and advised that we wanted to file a formal complaint. She said that she would do so in writing and also contact UKVI to find out the status of application. Not sure if she informed them of our intention to file a formal complaint, but we got our decision the very next day (Stamp in passport dated the next day). Perhaps a phone call or email stating such May prompt some action. I wish you all the best and really hope you're reunited with your family soon.


----------



## momousa

Does anyone know how long it takes to collect your BRP after your visa has been approved?

Our approval letter stated that we can collect our BRP on or after September 1st (our Visa was approved on August 26th). They give you up to 10 days to pickup the BRP once you have entered the country.


----------



## TRobHux

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> based on the timelines I'm following am I right to say that:
> fpatel10, Flowerstar, TRobHux, Joshuasaiz
> 
> You all did your biometrics in May and are still waiting on a reply.
> 
> AliceJ, shernadez24, NUSRAT TARIQ and myself all had our biometrics in June and will all be hitting 60 days this and next week.
> 
> I'm really hoping we get a response soon, because I actually feel depressed and drained from this whole process. i just want my husband back now....



Yes, wife's biometrics were on 25 May in NYC. Non-priority. Contacting UKVI has yielded only template responses so far.


----------



## TRobHux

fpatel10 said:


> Did anyone else get an email stating that their application is not straight forward and will take longer than usual times to process?
> 
> I received this email on day 58 which makes me think that they only looked at my application right before my 60 days were up.


Nope, nothing for us as of day 67. So that was a good couple of weeks ago for you? How annoying!


----------



## TRobHux

lady_locks3 said:


> Yeh we are in the same boat then TGUN, 60 days next Wednesday for us.
> 
> Can those who are over 60 days please advise when it's best to contact UKVI if you still haven't heard by day 61. Should you just give it a few days extra or contact them on day 61? I'm just so tired now.... :Cry:


We had a go after about 62 days at asking for an escalation on the grounds that we had had no emails from UKVI, despite the contact centre claiming you will be emailed after 60 days to explain why things are taking so long. 

Needless to say it didn't have any impact but at least you know you're in good company rather than the only one experiencing a long wait! I think...


----------



## nyclon

momousa said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to collect your BRP after your visa has been approved?
> 
> Our approval letter stated that we can collect our BRP on or after September 1st (our Visa was approved on August 26th). They give you up to 10 days to pickup the BRP once you have entered the country.


What do you mean? How long once you get to the post office? The travel vignette is good for 30 days. Once you arrive in the UK you have 10 days to collect it from your designated post office.


----------



## mysteron

Week 11 of postal application and still no news. Once the 8 week service standard has passed it will take as long as it takes - up to 6 months. I don't think they even looked at it until week 7 and then they asked for additional info, which I sent promptly. 3 weeks later and still nothing. Aaaaaaaagh


----------



## BinaHassan

I contacted home office paid service today to ask about the updates of my application. They said final decision is not made yet. you can escalate your case by providing few details it will make it quicker. He said there is update that application is under process. As its 3 applicants so they will take little bit time to lookup more carefully. Its round 50days now


----------



## lahoregirl

Do we pick up our BRP from the Post Office there and then?


----------



## BinaHassan

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Today i tracked my status nd they replied me (
> Once your application has been concluded the visa decision making centre
> will send you an email. Please be patient with us while your application is
> in the process.)what is mean of this?


I contacted home office paid service yesterday to ask about the updates of my application. They said final decision is not made yet. you can escalate your case by providing few details it will make it quicker. He said there is an update that application is under process. As its 3 applicants so they will take little bit time to lookup more carefully. Its round 50days now. I escalated yesterday then i received this email today. Which is an automated email. Please tell what does this mean? 


Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

With regards to your query, please note that UKVI aims to complete all
Settlement Visa Applications within 12 weeks. If is not possible to
complete your application within this time frame a member of our team will
contact you to explain why. As we are still within these standards, an
update will not be provided.

We strongly recommend not to book prepaid travel and accommodation before
receiving the visa.

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
appropriate country, click next and then select ?E-Mail form? and
complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.


----------



## Khan2603

Today is jummah and will make a dua for all who are going through this difficult phase, may Allah swt help us all inshallah.


----------



## Khan2603

I had a call from the home office in shefield on 24th calling to confirm some details about myself my spouse and so on, I asked about the case not straightforward email and was told that it's a computer generated email and its nothing to worry about, I was also told my application would be processed within a week, but it hasn't as of yet so let's see.


----------



## sunoo

Khan2603 said:


> I had a call from the home office in shefield on 24th calling to confirm some details about myself my spouse and so on, I asked about the case not straightforward email and was told that it's a computer generated email and its nothing to worry about, I was also told my application would be processed within a week, but it hasn't as of yet so let's see.



What is your timeline? When did you applied? Is it non priority spouse visa application?


----------



## Khan2603

Yes it's non priority
13th June online application
20th June biometrics
16th June documents recieved at Sheffield 
10th Aug email case not straightforward 
24th Aug call from Home Office
Next week will be 12th week starting since biometrics


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

BinaHassan said:


> NUSRAT TARIQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i tracked my status nd they replied me (
> Once your application has been concluded the visa decision making centre
> will send you an email. Please be patient with us while your application is
> in the process.)what is mean of this?
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted home office paid service yesterday to ask about the updates of my application. They said final decision is not made yet. you can escalate your case by providing few details it will make it quicker. He said there is an update that application is under process. As its 3 applicants so they will take little bit time to lookup more carefully. Its round 50days now. I escalated yesterday then i received this email today. Which is an automated email. Please tell what does this mean?
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With regards to your query, please note that UKVI aims to complete all
> Settlement Visa Applications within 12 weeks. If is not possible to
> complete your application within this time frame a member of our team will
> contact you to explain why. As we are still within these standards, an
> update will not be provided.
> 
> We strongly recommend not to book prepaid travel and accommodation before
> receiving the visa.
> 
> For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
> refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
> appropriate country, click next and then select ?E-Mail form? and
> complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.
Click to expand...

Did u book ur travel?


----------



## TGUN

So....after yet another chaser UKVI have replied that "your case is being assessed by an ECO".
Before anyone gets carried away, does this actually mean it is being assessed *OR* it is in an ECO's pile to be assessed *OR* yet another standard e-mail from UKVI that actually means very little.


----------



## BinaHassan

TGUN said:


> So....after yet another chaser UKVI have replied that "your case is being assessed by an ECO".
> Before anyone gets carried away, does this actually mean it is being assessed *OR* it is in an ECO's pile to be assessed *OR* yet another standard e-mail from UKVI that actually means very little.


That means ECO has assessed your application already. As i also contacted home office and they said final decision has not been made yet. May be your's also assessed and final decision email is not updated yet. Our biometrics was on 23rd june. What about yours.


----------



## TRobHux

TGUN said:


> So....after yet another chaser UKVI have replied that "your case is being assessed by an ECO".
> Before anyone gets carried away, does this actually mean it is being assessed *OR* it is in an ECO's pile to be assessed *OR* yet another standard e-mail from UKVI that actually means very little.


What was your timeline again TGUN?


----------



## BinaHassan

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NUSRAT TARIQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i tracked my status nd they replied me (
> Once your application has been concluded the visa decision making centre
> will send you an email. Please be patient with us while your application is
> in the process.)what is mean of this?
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted home office paid service yesterday to ask about the updates of my application. They said final decision is not made yet. you can escalate your case by providing few details it will make it quicker. He said there is an update that application is under process. As its 3 applicants so they will take little bit time to lookup more carefully. Its round 50days now. I escalated yesterday then i received this email today. Which is an automated email. Please tell what does this mean?
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With regards to your query, please note that UKVI aims to complete all
> Settlement Visa Applications within 12 weeks. If is not possible to
> complete your application within this time frame a member of our team will
> contact you to explain why. As we are still within these standards, an
> update will not be provided.
> 
> We strongly recommend not to book prepaid travel and accommodation before
> receiving the visa.
> 
> For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
> refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
> appropriate country, click next and then select ?E-Mail form? and
> complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did u book ur travel?
Click to expand...

No its not booked yet.


----------



## TGUN

BinaHassan said:


> That means ECO has assessed your application already. As i also contacted home office and they said final decision has not been made yet. May be your's also assessed and final decision email is not updated yet. Our biometrics was on 23rd june. What about yours.


June 13


----------



## BinaHassan

TGUN said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means ECO has assessed your application already. As i also contacted home office and they said final decision has not been made yet. May be your's also assessed and final decision email is not updated yet. Our biometrics was on 23rd june. What about yours.
> 
> 
> 
> June 13
Click to expand...

So now its a time for June applicant's results


----------



## TGUN

TRobHux said:


> What was your timeline again TGUN?


Application: 9 June (Non Priority - why did we do this??)
Biometrics: 13 June
Documents received in Sheffield: 16 June
Email: Being prepared for ECO: 10 August
Latest response from UKVI chaser as shown on 2 Sept

To be honest it sounds positive but" not counting your chickens before they hatch" comes to mind.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## TRobHux

TGUN said:


> Application: 9 June (Non Priority - why did we do this??)
> Biometrics: 13 June
> Documents received in Sheffield: 16 June
> Email: Being prepared for ECO: 10 August
> Latest response from UKVI chaser as shown on 2 Sept
> 
> To be honest it sounds positive but" not counting your chickens before they hatch" comes to mind.:fingerscrossed:


My wife's biometrics were 25 May (non-priority obv) so hopefully that response means things are moving!


----------



## Khan2603

Has anyone applying from pakistan around mid june heard anything? Getting really stressed and agitated now, could do with some kind of help from anyone please.


----------



## Naz4305

I have submitted my husbands application Non-priority from Pakistan and my timeline is as below:

Online application: 19th May
Biometrics: 27th May (Mirpur)
Documents received in Sheffield: 7th June

Contacted UKVI on 20th Aug and received a reply saying application has been processed and a decison has been made and that my husband would be contacted to pick up his passport. It has been 2 weeks but he still has not had any call. Anyone know how long they usually take to send back the passport after a decision has been made? The wait is literally killing us.


----------



## Ibrahim88

*Spouse visa update help please ?*

Hey guys, today I decided to give them another call to get an update on my wifes spouse visa, gave them the exact same details i always give them and to my surprise NO RECORD FOUND.... help guys please any experience with this ? They have escalated the case to find out whats happening ?


----------



## shannoncannon

that seems really interesting to me...
I am going to be applying at the end of this month and have been watching this thread religiously for any kind of similar time line and it seems June-August has been particularly slow due to what people have found to be technical issues with BRP card production or an increase in Home Office vacations haha I guess one would think they would allude to this to applicants instead of not replying at all. 
Congrats to all who've had successful applications!!!!!!


----------



## mama123

Naz4305 said:


> I have submitted my husbands application Non-priority from Pakistan and my timeline is as below:
> 
> Online application: 19th May
> Biometrics: 27th May (Mirpur)
> Documents received in Sheffield: 7th June
> 
> Contacted UKVI on 20th Aug and received a reply saying application has been processed and a decison has been made and that my husband would be contacted to pick up his passport. It has been 2 weeks but he still has not had any call. Anyone know how long they usually take to send back the passport after a decision has been made? The wait is literally killing us.


Have you had the passport/decision yet? We has decision made on 28 aug and still waiting.


----------



## TGUN

TRobHux said:


> My wife's biometrics were 25 May (non-priority obv) so hopefully that response means things are moving!


So a couple of days after you are told that the ECO is assessing your case you ask how that is progressing.

Response from UKVI was:

*With regards to your query, we have escalated your case and will inform you
as soon as we get any update. *

So..as I said " Don't count your chickens before they are hatched":confused2:

More patience required.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Khan2603

Hi how would I go about a escalation and can I escalate on the basis that my 12 weeks or 60 days are up?


----------



## JHSinclair

Khan2603 said:


> Hi how would I go about a escalation and can I escalate on the basis that my 12 weeks or 60 days are up?


You can try, by asking through the online email form. My experience was that they just ignored me until 70 days, and told me when I called that 63 days was too soon to escalate (even without having heard anything regarding a reason for delay as mandated). Mine has been escalated, but I'm not sure if that even means anything. It's been 15 weeks without any news at all. (Biometrics May 24 in Canada, non priority- doh!)


----------



## TRobHux

TGUN said:


> So a couple of days after you are told that the ECO is assessing your case you ask how that is progressing.
> 
> Response from UKVI was:
> 
> *With regards to your query, we have escalated your case and will inform you
> as soon as we get any update. *
> 
> So..as I said " Don't count your chickens before they are hatched":confused2:
> 
> More patience required.:fingerscrossed:


Sounds like even if we get the visas through in the next few weeks there is a delay with the biometric permits... Much more patience required :lalala:


----------



## Khan2603

What would I say in the form?


----------



## JHSinclair

This is what they asked for:

1. Full name
2. GWF #
3. Date of Birth
4. Nationality
5. Passport number
6. Type of Visa applied 
7. Appointment date 
8. Visa application centre address (city and country)
9. Email address
10. Telephone number
11. Brief your enquiry

I kept writing "PLEASE ESCALATE" at the top. 

Not to be discouraging or cynical, but I'm not sure it does anything.


----------



## Khan2603

Well I'll give it go and thanks, what response have you got after a escalation?


----------



## Khan2603

I just want this to be over as it's beginning to affect me emotionally n mentally recently, I can rest my mind keeps thinking about this and it's becoming very unhealthy for me. Disturbing me alot ????


----------



## mama123

JHSinclair said:


> This is what they asked for:
> 
> 1. Full name
> 2. GWF #
> 3. Date of Birth
> 4. Nationality
> 5. Passport number
> 6. Type of Visa applied
> 7. Appointment date
> 8. Visa application centre address (city and country)
> 9. Email address
> 10. Telephone number
> 11. Brief your enquiry
> 
> I kept writing "PLEASE ESCALATE" at the top.
> 
> Not to be discouraging or cynical, but I'm not sure it does anything.


I think you should probably give a reason for the escalation request. Just because you've been waiting a while may not be reason enough to escalate. Just a suggestion. Good luck!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Khan2603

Any suggestions what would make a good reason to give


----------



## Naz4305

mama123 said:


> Have you had the passport/decision yet? We has decision made on 28 aug and still waiting.


No still have not received any call or anything. If i do not hear back by the end of this week I will ring up on Monday to find out what is going on


----------



## Khan2603

Who will you call


----------



## Naz4305

Khan2603 said:


> Who will you call


There is a contact number for the UKVI Contact Centre on the below gov website. I have tried contacting them through the email form but they have been of no help so will try calling instead.

gov.uk/contact-ukvi/visas-and-settlement


----------



## Khan2603

Ok please let me know of any help they can provide and I'll also keep you updated if I can get any help too


----------



## Naz4305

Khan2603 said:


> Ok please let me know of any help they can provide and I'll also keep you updated if I can get any help too


Sure will do. Whats your timeline and what country have you applied from?


----------



## Khan2603

13 June online application 
20th June biometrics at islamabad
16th June documents recieved at Sheffield 
10th Aug email case not straightforward 
24th Aug call from the home office to confirm details
60 days are up in think


----------



## Khan2603

What about yourself what's your timeline and where you applied from


----------



## knt

Roll on day 74! Anyone else in May hear anything at all?


----------



## TRobHux

knt said:


> Roll on day 74! Anyone else in May hear anything at all?


Wife on day 72. Hopeful for something in the next week or so...


----------



## ILR1980

Khan2603 said:


> 13 June online application
> 20th June biometrics at islamabad
> 16th June documents recieved at Sheffield
> 10th Aug email case not straightforward
> 24th Aug call from the home office to confirm details
> 60 days are up in think


Sorry to say but when you get " not straightforward email" then that mean your application cannot be decide within the service standards

*If we can’t make a decision within the service standards*
If there is a problem with your application or if it is complex, we will write to explain why it will not be decided within the normal standard. We will write within the normal processing time for the 8 week standard and within 12 weeks for the 6 month standard. The letter will explain what will happen next.

https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/about-our-services


----------



## Khan2603

I was told it's a computer generated email and its nothing to worry about by someone I spoke to from the home office in shefield


----------



## nyclon

Khan2603 said:


> I was told it's a computer generated email and its nothing to worry about by someone I spoke to from the home office in shefield


The helpline is run by a 3rd party, not the Home Office and they don't always give accurate information.


----------



## Khan2603

It was I'm assuming a eco who asked me questions about my application and also told me my application should be processed in a week, that was that call that was made on 24th aug


----------



## ILR1980

Khan2603 said:


> I was told it's a computer generated email and its nothing to worry about by someone I spoke to from the home office in shefield


I hope you get reply early. I am on day 89 and still not heard anything from them after getting this " not straightforward email"

When ECO perceive some application as complex or not straight forward then there is endless wait because then its up to ECO when he make mind to decide 

House of Commons - The work of the Immigration Directorates (January - June 2014) - Home Affairs Committee


----------



## nyclon

Khan2603 said:


> It was I'm assuming a eco who asked me questions about my application and also told me my application should be processed in a week, that was that call that was made on 24th aug


I see. You were contacted by someone rather than calling the helpline.


----------



## Khan2603

Yes they contacted me and said they were calling from Sheffield home office


----------



## Khan2603

Now I'm starting to doubt a response too, I wish I had known about how to get priority service then maybe I wouldn't be in this position


----------



## mama123

Khan2603 said:


> Any suggestions what would make a good reason to give


Something you have mentioned already in the application, like children, family event such as birthday, wedding or something. I don't think they will escalate unless you have been waiting well over 60 days unless there is solid reason. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## ILR1980

Khan2603 said:


> Yes they contacted me and said they were calling from Sheffield home office


which number you got call from? was it landline number or unknown number?


----------



## mama123

Khan2603 said:


> Now I'm starting to doubt a response too, I wish I had known about how to get priority service then maybe I wouldn't be in this position


On the other thread you were asking how to escalate but I don't know whether you should do anything that might cause a hasty decision. If they have rung you surely they are looking at your case. If it was me, at this stage, I would probably just let them finish their enquiries and let it run its course. The moderators can best advise but don't be hasty in harassing the eco's as it may be counter productive. Wish you the best though. Hang on in there!


----------



## Shraddha123

Hello Everyone after a whole year of following this forum I've decided to join too... Has anyone got the same. Timelines as me for spouse/fiance visa 

Biometrics : 7th August @ Islamabad 

Confirmation email that online application has been received : 10th August 

Sent supporting documents to Sheffield : 
25th August 

Confirmation letter confirming documents have been scanned and original documents sent back on 26th August 

Currently waiting for a decision.... I'm praying to Allah (swt) that we are one of those lucky people whose visas get processed quickly within a month or so

We've been refused twice this visa because our relationship was not genuine and because of some TOEIC certificate been obtained fraudulently but our solicitor has addressed all these points in the covering letter.... Really hope we get my finances visa this time Inshallah... Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## Khan2603

It was a unknown number that they called from


----------



## Khan2603

mama123 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm starting to doubt a response too, I wish I had known about how to get priority service then maybe I wouldn't be in this position
> 
> 
> 
> On the other thread you were asking how to escalate but I don't know whether you should do anything that might cause a hasty decision. If they have rung you surely they are looking at your case. If it was me, at this stage, I would probably just let them finish their enquiries and let it run its course. The moderators can best advise but don't be hasty in harassing the eco's as it may be counter productive. Wish you the best though. Hang on in there!
Click to expand...

Yes I think your right I shouldnt do anything at this point, it's what my other half said to, don't harass them, well thank you all for the advice and support I'm just struggling now emotionally and it's getting to me.


----------



## Shraddha123

Can we apply for priority once we've submitted our documents?


----------



## Khan2603

I think it has to be at the time of biometrics at the application centre or when you do the online forms, I think once they have your documents it maybe too late. I would do priority if you can


----------



## Samreen1

Hi everyone, my decision had been overturned I got email on 25 aug but I can't pay my IHS yet. My husband tried the old ID and password which is not working . So we are sending them emails at [email protected] but no reply yet.
Plz help if u have paid it..


----------



## ILR1980

Samreen1 said:


> Hi everyone, my decision had been overturned I got email on 25 aug but I can't pay my IHS yet. My husband tried the old ID and password which is not working . So we are sending them emails at [email protected] but no reply yet.
> Plz help if u have paid it..


these are the emails

[email protected]

[email protected]


If i am not wrong then you have to pay surcharge by creating new account
https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-immigration-application/pay

then you need to send them this new IHS number and new application reference (GWF..)


----------



## Samreen1

Ok thankyou for sharing these email addresses. Will sure send them an email let's see how long will it take. My husband is not willing to do this by creating new GWF..


----------



## ILR1980

Samreen1 said:


> Ok thankyou for sharing these email addresses. Will sure send them an email let's see how long will it take. My husband is not willing to do this by creating new GWF..


Keep us updated how you paid IHS because as far as I know you cannot pay IHS charges without creating new application as there is no direct link to pay IHS charges.. You can call UKVI customer service to confirm this


----------



## Samreen1

Yes sure will update..I am getting worried now it's 2 weeks n we havn't submitted the passport yet. N hubby's is not willing to do it by new app. I have to convince him now. He's


----------



## lahoregirl

*Original Documents*

Hello all,

Does anyone know how long Sheffield takes to return the original documents back to the UK Sponsor once the decision has been made? Do I need to call someone and check? 

Thanks!


----------



## Samreen1

Ours we recieved on 2nd Feb n decision was made on 21 Jan.


----------



## TRobHux

Day 73 - response to status update from UKVI says our application has been processed and a decision made. 

Anxious wait for official email now!


----------



## Blavae

I sent an email inquiry in, provided all the details (I double checked) and all they responded with was "where did you apply from and what visa application centre". Day 61, Haven't received the dreaded "taking longer than expected" email, so at this point I'm sure they're just stalling :'( Fingers crossed for an actual response this time.


----------



## Shraddha123

sunoo said:


> Online Application: 07/07/2016
> Biometrics enrolled at & enrolled on; 14/07/2016 Lahore
> Application received at Sheffield: 18/07/2016
> 
> Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on: 15/07/2016
> Status Check:N/A
> 
> Supporting documents received back from Sheffield on: not returned yet
> 
> Contacted with 'decision made': Not Yet
> Contacted for Collection: Not Yet
> Collection made: Not Yet
> Decision of Application : Not Yet
> 
> It is non-priority application and from the experience on this forum I am expecting the result in first or second week of October 2016.


Ohhhh good luck I'm expecting to hear some good news in the first week of November, have u been refused before?


----------



## TGUN

Blavae said:


> I sent an email inquiry in, provided all the details (I double checked) and all they responded with was "where did you apply from and what visa application centre". Day 61, Haven't received the dreaded "taking longer than expected" email, so at this point I'm sure they're just stalling :'( Fingers crossed for an actual response this time.


Hiya,
What was your timeline Blavae please.


----------



## fpatel10

IlR - What answer did your MP come back with? 
I've given up calling and emailing them, it seems like a waste of time. 
It seems there's nothing much to do but wait. I got two responses with escalations but both time they did not get back to me after I gave them my info.


----------



## TGUN

TRobHux said:


> Day 73 - response to status update from UKVI says our application has been processed and a decision made.
> 
> Anxious wait for official email now!


Great news TRobHux. Fingers crossed for you:fingerscrossed:

On day 61 since biometrics for us.:noidea:


----------



## Blavae

TGUN said:


> Hiya,
> What was your timeline Blavae please.


Online Application 6th June
Biometrics 14th June
Docs received 20th June,
Email saying docs received 10th August
No further emails
Visa type: spouse - Non-priority


----------



## Khan2603

Any success with applications from pakistan?


----------



## Khan2603

Hi I applied in June no news yet


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Khan2603 said:


> Hi I applied in June no news yet


Have u track ur application?


----------



## TinaTina

YOUR URGENT ADVICE IS REQUIRED.

I've received my decision made email from the Home Office but I then received an email stating that they could not send me back the passport given courier issues (I had provided them with a label and envelope from UPS so unsure what the issue is). I emailed them back attaching a new label and my UPS account number and have yet to hear back from them, and I do not know what is going on at this stage.

Has anyone faced this issue and how was it resolved? Should I call them? Or provide the label from VFS' website? Any guidance is appreciated!


----------



## knt

Received word that a decision has been made but no email yet! Excited still though! Day 74. For those who called and were told it had been processed how long did it take for them to actually send you an official email and get your documents back?


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> IlR - What answer did your MP come back with?
> I've given up calling and emailing them, it seems like a waste of time.
> It seems there's nothing much to do but wait. I got two responses with escalations but both time they did not get back to me after I gave them my info.


I have not got any response from MP yet yet because they told me it could take up to 4 weeks but it seem that they have just started to work on my spouse application as received the call from Sheffield mostly asking questions about employment/employer etc. My manager had day off so ECO rung him first and could not get hold of him and then she rung me..she said she will call employer again..Cannot believe that they just started working on my application after 90 working days when they actually sent me Non straightforward email in June.


----------



## TRobHux

knt said:


> Received word that a decision has been made but no email yet! Excited still though! Day 74. For those who called and were told it had been processed how long did it take for them to actually send you an official email and get your documents back?


We're in exactly the same situation just 1 day behind (73). Expecting to receive docs maybe around day 80?


----------



## knt

TRobHux said:


> knt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received word that a decision has been made but no email yet! Excited still though! Day 74. For those who called and were told it had been processed how long did it take for them to actually send you an official email and get your documents back?
> 
> 
> 
> We're in exactly the same situation just 1 day behind (73). Expecting to receive docs maybe around day 80?
Click to expand...

When my husband called they said they would be sent out today or tomorrow. True? We'll see!


----------



## gjscott

A continuation of TinaTina's data for UK Priority settlement VISA's for the UK:

Harris48----------------Biometrics: July 13th--Docs delivered: July 15th---Decision: August 21st----25 working days
LCScotland-------------Biometrics: June 30th-Docs delivered: July 22nd---Decision: August 12th---15 working days
CCRW-------------------Biometrics: July 18th--Docs delivered: July 26th---Decision: August 19th----19 working days
Rauskel---------------- Biometrics: July 19th--Docs delivered: July 26th---Decision: August 19th ---18 working days
HumDrumDreamer - Biometrics: July 25th---Docs delivered: Aug 8th----Decision: Sept 1st---------24 working days

*Average = 20 working days*

TerminatorSpeaks--Biometrics: July 22th----Docs delivered: Jul 28th---- Decision: TBC ----28 working days and counting
TinaTina--------------Biometrics: July 29th---Docs delivered: Aug 8th------Decision: TBC ----21 working days and counting
gjscott----------------Biometrics: Aug 8th-----Docs delivered: Aug 10th----Decision: TBC ----19 working days and counting
supafeet------------- Biometrics: Aug 30th---Docs delivered: Sep 1st-------Decision: TBC ----4 working days and counting


----------



## alynn90

AnOceanApart said:


> Don't forget about me! Biometrics: Aug 31st -- Docs delivered/email: Sep 1st -- Decision: TBC




Looks like you and I are on the same timeline. Are you priority or non? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foznor

Luciangurl2 said:


> Foznor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all
> Sooooooo happy to be posting positive news.
> Visa applied from UAE spouse
> Biometrics submitted 10 July
> Further evidence requested 23rd August
> Email recieved 5 Sep
> Visa granted!!!!!!! Alhamdulilah (thanks to Allah)?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask which location was your visa processed Sheffield or uae ?
Click to expand...

Hi it was sent to Abu Dhabi :blush:


----------



## TRobHux

knt said:


> When my husband called they said they would be sent out today or tomorrow. True? We'll see!


That would be brilliant. Let us know when you get your official decision made email. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Khan2603

Your absolutely right on that priority bit, my solicitor told me I couldn't do it for settlement, and so I missed out and I'm really frustrated but I advise everyone now, if nothing else it will save you the heartache of waiting a lifetime. I'm suffering and so are many others.


----------



## sunoo

Shraddha123 said:


> Ohhhh good luck I'm expecting to hear some good news in the first week of November, have u been refused before?


No. This is my first application for spouse visa.


----------



## knt

TRobHux said:


> knt said:
> 
> 
> 
> When my husband called they said they would be sent out today or tomorrow. True? We'll see!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be brilliant. Let us know when you get your official decision made email.
Click to expand...

Just got the official email and the tracking email!!! All the happy tears this morning!!


----------



## knt

For anyone that applied in May I just received my email and tracking today!! My question, if your application is denied, God forbid, can you still travel to the UK while you decide if you want to appeal or reapply later?


----------



## TGUN

TGUN said:


> So....after yet another chaser UKVI have replied that "your case is being assessed by an ECO".
> Before anyone gets carried away, does this actually mean it is being assessed *OR* it is in an ECO's pile to be assessed *OR* yet another standard e-mail from UKVI that actually means very little.


So, after almost a week since "being assessed by ECO" I requested an update.
Response from UKVI:

Regarding your escalated case, please note that UKVI aims to complete all
Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks. 

If it is not possible to complete your application within this timeframe a
member of our team will contact you to explain why. 

As we are still within these service standards an update will not be
provided apart of the already mentioned status for your application.

ERR......Today is 62 working days.....thats over 12 weeks by my reckoning.:confused2::noidea:


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Last time i tracked they said"Once your application has been concluded the visa decision making centre
will send you an email. Please be patient with us while your application is
in the process."im almost in 12 weeks .


----------



## Shraddha123

RN-C said:


> My Husband got his visa...we are so excited...finally we an start out lives
> 
> Thank you to everyone on the forum...we couldn't have done it without you.
> 
> Final Timeline;-
> 
> Country applying from: Zimbabwe
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 26th August 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: 1st September 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5th September 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Date Decision was made: 7th September 2016
> Date your visa was received: 8th September 2016
> 
> From the day he had his bio metrics taken, its been a total of 5 working days


Ohhhhhh Congratulations 🎊🎉

Keep us in your prayers too please.


----------



## mysteron

TGUN said:


> ERR......Today is 62 working days.....thats over 12 weeks by my reckoning.:confused2::noidea:


I'm into week 13 of a 8 week service standard (for FLR/M). Nobody has called or written to explain what the reason for the delay is (as they are supposed to according to their service standard) and my calls to UKVI provide the same info "it's still being processed"


----------



## TRobHux

knt said:


> Just got the official email and the tracking email!!! All the happy tears this morning!!


Congratulations! My wife is 8 hours behind London right now so I don't even know if we have ours. Hoping it comes in the next couple of days!


----------



## TRobHux

TGUN said:


> So, after almost a week since "being assessed by ECO" I requested an update.
> Response from UKVI:
> 
> Regarding your escalated case, please note that UKVI aims to complete all
> Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks.
> 
> If it is not possible to complete your application within this timeframe a
> member of our team will contact you to explain why.
> 
> As we are still within these service standards an update will not be
> provided apart of the already mentioned status for your application.
> 
> ERR......Today is 62 working days.....thats over 12 weeks by my reckoning.:confused2::noidea:


We got the same thing 10 days ago. Sit tight, looks like you're probably about two weeks away from decision based on others.


----------



## TRobHux

TinaTina said:


> YOUR URGENT ADVICE IS REQUIRED.
> 
> I've received my decision made email from the Home Office but I then received an email stating that they could not send me back the passport given courier issues (I had provided them with a label and envelope from UPS so unsure what the issue is). I emailed them back attaching a new label and my UPS account number and have yet to hear back from them, and I do not know what is going on at this stage.
> 
> Has anyone faced this issue and how was it resolved? Should I call them? Or provide the label from VFS' website? Any guidance is appreciated!


Any progress? I would take the hit and call them, gotta be better than waiting in the dark for email replies.


----------



## JHSinclair

I received BOTH the "your application is being prepared for assessment by an ECO" and the "your application has not been straightforward" emails this morning. It is day 76 since biometrics (Canada, non priority, spouse and children) and it was escalated last Wednesday (Aug 30). 

Anybody have any guesses as to what this means?! Is it just a reaction to the escalation buying them some more time? Does the HAS NOT BEEN straightforward mean that it's going to take months more now, or to explain the delay so far? Also, I can only find 3 people on this forum who have received this "being prepared for assessment" email, and all of them were still waiting almost a month later. That puts me into the 90s, and also means I can't start my university course on time (at all??). Never mind my poor kids who have missed their first days of school. 

On last question- my husband (sponsor) is changing jobs imminently. I am terrified they will call his old job and be told he doesn't work there, and I have no way of communication his new job to Sheffield. Any suggestions? Do they always call the employer? (Our application was based on his employment income)

Lesson: never believe the government on their timeline, and always pay for priority.


----------



## TGUN

JHSinclair said:


> I received BOTH the "your application is being prepared for assessment by an ECO" and the "your application has not been straightforward" emails this morning. It is day 76 since biometrics (Canada, non priority, spouse and children) and it was escalated last Wednesday (Aug 30).
> 
> Anybody have any guesses as to what this means?! Is it just a reaction to the escalation buying them some more time? Does the HAS NOT BEEN straightforward mean that it's going to take months more now, or to explain the delay so far? Also, I can only find 3 people on this forum who have received this "being prepared for assessment" email, and all of them were still waiting almost a month later. That puts me into the 90s, and also means I can't start my university course on time (at all??). Never mind my poor kids who have missed their first days of school.
> 
> On last question- my husband (sponsor) is changing jobs imminently. I am terrified they will call his old job and be told he doesn't work there, and I have no way of communication his new job to Sheffield. Any suggestions? Do they always call the employer? (Our application was based on his employment income)
> 
> Lesson: never believe the government on their timeline, and always pay for priority.


Hard to say what "being prepared for ECO" actually means.
Its been 21 working days since we received the same e-mail.
Sit tight.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JHSinclair

3rd email of the day, asking for more NHS top up for my daughters, who were except when we applied, but aren't anymore for some reason. I guess this means we are being assessed at least?


----------



## mewlah88

ILR/FPatel, absolutely ridiculous you guys still haven't heard anything. You're the only reason I'm still checking this forum. Hoping you hear very soon. 

If there's one thing I learnt it's not to predict UKVI, they can email you at any time so keep hoping for weekend emails as well.


----------



## AnOceanApart

alynn90 said:


> Looks like you and I are on the same timeline. Are you priority or non?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Priority!


----------



## AnOceanApart

RN-C said:


> My Husband got his visa...we are so excited...finally we an start out lives
> 
> Thank you to everyone on the forum...we couldn't have done it without you.
> 
> Final Timeline;-
> 
> Country applying from: Zimbabwe
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 26th August 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: 1st September 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5th September 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Date Decision was made: 7th September 2016
> Date your visa was received: 8th September 2016
> 
> From the day he had his bio metrics taken, its been a total of 5 working days



HOORAY!!!!! A huge congratulations to you, you both must be so relieved and excited!    And such a fast process, too!


----------



## fpatel10

ILR1980 said:


> I have not got any response from MP yet yet because they told me it could take up to 4 weeks but it seem that they have just started to work on my spouse application as received the call from Sheffield mostly asking questions about employment/employer etc. My manager had day off so ECO rung him first and could not get hold of him and then she rung me..she said she will call employer again..Cannot believe that they just started working on my application after 90 working days when they actually sent me Non straightforward email in June.


Wow.. let's hope it's not too long. They called my spouse/his employer a month ago and we still have no decision...


----------



## fpatel10

mewlah88 said:


> ILR/FPatel, absolutely ridiculous you guys still haven't heard anything. You're the only reason I'm still checking this forum. Hoping you hear very soon.
> 
> If there's one thing I learnt it's not to predict UKVI, they can email you at any time so keep hoping for weekend emails as well.


Awh thanks.

It's ridiculous. Did not think in a million years it would take so long...
I hope it's done before 120 days at least... Going towards 90 days next week...


----------



## lady_locks3

Hi all,

Day 61 for us now, feeling more and more depressed.

I just checked the Gov website and it seems they have updated the timeline (well at least from the country we applied from)

Settlement
Most applications are processed within 60 days.
Number of days to process application:	10 days	15 days	30 days	60 days	90 days 
% of applications decided 1% 1% 3% 99% 100%
Note: actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.
The above data is for all decisions made in July 2016

I'm getting more and more depressed and more and more angry. Told my solicitor to email them today I'm expecting a generic reply but I had to do something for the sake of my sanity.


----------



## Khan2603

Hi where did you apply from and what is your timeline


----------



## lady_locks3

Khan2603 said:


> Hi where did you apply from and what is your timeline


Here is my husbands timeline:

Applied from Accra Ghana
Applied for: Spouse visa/Settelment visa 
Online application submitted: 27th May 2016
Biometirics and half our supporting documents handed in on: 14th June 2016
Rest of documents sent to Sheffield: 20th June 2016
(the documents being slplit in 2 is the new way it is done in Ghana just to clarify)
Email 1 received in husband inbox from VISAINFO 16th June saying "Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer."
Email 2 received in Solicitors inbox from TLS Connect to saying "Your UK visa application has been received by UK Visas & Immigration" on: 20th June 2016


----------



## Khan2603

Wish you all the best I can understand how difficult this time is for all of us


----------



## ILR1980

mewlah88 said:


> ILR/FPatel, absolutely ridiculous you guys still haven't heard anything. You're the only reason I'm still checking this forum. Hoping you hear very soon.
> 
> If there's one thing I learnt it's not to predict UKVI, they can email you at any time so keep hoping for weekend emails as well.


Thank you @mewlah88 for your wishes

yes its very long wait and worse part is now we have no clue how long they will take whether days, week, month or months but again nothing is in our control and we can only wait

Hope all is well on your side. Are you in uk now? Good luck


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> Wow.. let's hope it's not too long. They called my spouse/his employer a month ago and we still have no decision...


Its weird ..dont know what else they are doing with your application..It should not take more than weeks after verification ..hopefully your MP will come up with some reasons behind this delay


----------



## AnOceanApart

According to this post, TinaTina received her Decision Made email recently. Not sure from the post if it was yesterday or prior to that, though!


----------



## AnOceanApart

*TinaTina*, any word yet on them sending your visa/passport? Was it yesterday that you got the Decision Made email?


----------



## gjscott

Update 8th September: Timeline of UK Priority settlement VISA's for US citizens

Harris48----------------Biometrics: July 13th--Docs delivered: July 15th---Decision: August 21st-----------25 working days
LCScotland-------------Biometrics: June 30th-Docs delivered: July 22nd---Decision: August 12th----------15 working days
CCRW-------------------Biometrics: July 18th--Docs delivered: July 26th---Decision: August 19th-----------19 working days
Rauskel---------------- Biometrics: July 19th--Docs delivered: July 26th---Decision: August 19th -----------18 working days
HumDrumDreamer - Biometrics: July 25th---Docs delivered: Aug 8th----Decision: Sept 1st----------------24 working days
TinaTina----------------Biometrics: July 29th---Docs delivered: Aug 8th----Unofficial Decision: Sept 2nd---25 working days

*Average = 21 working days*

*Waiting for decision.*

TerminatorSpeaks--Biometrics: July 22th----Docs delivered: Jul 28th---- Decision: TBC ----29 working days and counting
gjscott----------------Biometrics: Aug 8th-----Docs delivered: Aug 10th----Decision: TBC ----20 working days and counting
supafeet------------- Biometrics: Aug 30th---Docs delivered: Sep 1st-------Decision: TBC ----5 working days and counting
AnOceanApart-------Biometrics: Aug 31st---Docs delivered: Sep 1st-------Decision: TBC ----5 working days and counting

*Waiting times 20 days and over = average waiting time of 25 working days*


----------



## gjscott

TinaTina said:


> No as I've yet to receive an official email. This was just my standard frantic weekly email being answered by UKVI Customer Care. Did you receive your package? Congrats!!!


Hi Tina, for the tracking, did you get an official decision email ?


----------



## Shangpar

JHSinclair said:


> I received BOTH the "your application is being prepared for assessment by an ECO" and the "your application has not been straightforward" emails this morning. It is day 76 since biometrics (Canada, non priority, spouse and children) and it was escalated last Wednesday (Aug 30).
> 
> Anybody have any guesses as to what this means?! Is it just a reaction to the escalation buying them some more time? Does the HAS NOT BEEN straightforward mean that it's going to take months more now, or to explain the delay so far? Also, I can only find 3 people on this forum who have received this "being prepared for assessment" email, and all of them were still waiting almost a month later. That puts me into the 90s, and also means I can't start my university course on time (at all??). Never mind my poor kids who have missed their first days of school.
> 
> On last question- my husband (sponsor) is changing jobs imminently. I am terrified they will call his old job and be told he doesn't work there, and I have no way of communication his new job to Sheffield. Any suggestions? Do they always call the employer? (Our application was based on his employment income)
> 
> Lesson: never believe the government on their timeline, and always pay for priority.


Hi JHSinclair, I am still in my 12 working days waiting and came across to reading your comment. Last night husband called me that contract has ended not whole only part so now worried if the employer will be contacted and what they will. Surely it has impact on income requirement. I am very much worried. 
Hope yours will be alright. Let me if know the outcome if it's okay with you.


----------



## Ibrahim88

Hi guys was wondering if anybody has experience with this email...
Please be advised that your application has required further consideration
but that we are aiming to conclude your application shortly. You will
receive an email from us when notification of the decision on your
application has been dispatched."

Thanks


----------



## Shraddha123

Rey S. said:


> P.S. This is a non-priority application.


Good luck round about end of November beginning of December you should hear some news then


----------



## Rey S.

Thank you and thank you all for this forum!


----------



## Shangpar

Rey S. said:


> Thank you and thank you all for this forum!



I am not alone. I had my biometrics last 19 Aug. Today my 12 working days. Update us you have news if that is alright with you.


----------



## Khan2603

Ibrahim88 said:


> Hi guys was wondering if anybody has experience with this email...
> Please be advised that your application has required further consideration
> but that we are aiming to conclude your application shortly. You will
> receive an email from us when notification of the decision on your
> application has been dispatched."
> 
> Thanks


Hi what's your timeline, I got the case not straightforward email


----------



## TRobHux

TRobHux said:


> Day 73 - response to status update from UKVI says our application has been processed and a decision made.
> 
> Anxious wait for official email now!


Still waiting! layball:


----------



## shernandez24

TRobHux said:


> Day 73 - response to status update from UKVI says our application has been processed and a decision made.
> 
> Anxious wait for official email now!



What country are you applying from??


----------



## TRobHux

shernandez24 said:


> What country are you applying from??


It's my wife - USA


----------



## TRobHux

Non-priority obvi


----------



## shernandez24

TRobHux said:


> It's my wife - USA


I'm applying from USA as well non priority. 

Online Application: June 7th
Biometric taken:June 10th
Documents received (fedex tracking): June 22
Email saying documents being prepared by ECO: august 10th
Days: 57 days excluding weekends and holidays.


----------



## TRobHux

shernandez24 said:


> I'm applying from USA as well non priority.
> 
> Online Application: June 7th
> Biometric taken:June 10th
> Documents received (fedex tracking): June 22
> Email saying documents being prepared by ECO: august 10th
> Days: 57 days excluding weekends and holidays.


Good luck. Based on others' experiences you are looking at another 2-4 weeks' wait. 

Did you use Fedex for the return label? Others will know better but have read that UKVI don't like Fedex return labels for some reason.


----------



## shernandez24

TRobHux said:


> Good luck. Based on others' experiences you are looking at another 2-4 weeks' wait.
> 
> Did you use Fedex for the return label? Others will know better but have read that UKVI don't like Fedex return labels for some reason.


I sent them the supporting documents with FEDEX and return with UPS and their services.


----------



## gjscott

Update 9th September: Timeline of UK Priority settlement VISA's for US citizens

Harris48----------------Biometrics: July 13th--Docs delivered: July 15th---Decision: August 21st-----------25 working days
LCScotland-------------Biometrics: June 30th-Docs delivered: July 22nd---Decision: August 12th----------15 working days
CCRW-------------------Biometrics: July 18th--Docs delivered: July 26th---Decision: August 19th-----------19 working days
Rauskel---------------- Biometrics: July 19th--Docs delivered: July 26th---Decision: August 19th -----------18 working days
HumDrumDreamer - Biometrics: July 25th---Docs delivered: Aug 8th----Decision: Sept 1st----------------24 working days
TinaTina----------------Biometrics: July 29th---Docs delivered: Aug 8th----Unofficial Decision: Sept 2nd---25 working days

Average = 21 working days

Waiting for decision.

TerminatorSpeaks--Biometrics: July 22th----Docs delivered: Jul 28th---- Decision: TBC ----30 working days and counting
gjscott----------------Biometrics: Aug 8th-----Docs delivered: Aug 10th----Decision: TBC ----21 working days and counting
supafeet------------- Biometrics: Aug 30th---Docs delivered: Sep 1st-------Decision: TBC ----6 working days and counting
AnOceanApart-------Biometrics: Aug 31st---Docs delivered: Sep 1st-------Decision: TBC ----6 working days and counting

Waiting times 20 days and over = average waiting time of 25 working days


----------



## Khan2603

Another weeks comes to a close and sadly no news yet, hang in there guys we can only hope and pray for a better one next.


----------



## JHSinclair

JHSinclair said:


> 3rd email of the day, asking for more NHS top up for my daughters, who were exempt when we applied, but aren't anymore for some reason. I guess this means we are being assessed at least?


So, more bad news. It seems when they have to look at something more closely on your application or wait for action on your part, you get out at the back of a new line. A new queue with the same timeline as the first one. So having waited 77 days so far, I have another possible 3+ month wait. FML.


----------



## kj_dubbs

gretchendavid said:


> Hi there,
> I'm in almost exactly the same position as you. My non-priority application from the USA was received in Sheffield on 20th June & I'm still waiting. I also regret not going priority. I thought it would be fine as I had things to take care of in the States so didn't need to get it TOO quickly but I certainly didn't expect to be still waiting in September... anyway, best of luck to you too.


Hi GretchenDavid

I sent the 'escalation' request email today based on what I have read in the forum, however don't have too much hope. Will let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## Soniaaah

I am on the same boat  Biometrics on 6/23


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Khan2603 said:


> Another weeks comes to a close and sadly no news yet, hang in there guys we can only hope and pray for a better one next.


Khan2603 ,have u tracked today?becouse ur 12 weeks turned over i think.


----------



## Rj88

Soniaaah said:


> I am on the same boat  Biometrics on 6/23


It's bit confusing, some are saying it's after they send you "received docs email" and others saying its from biometric date. I had mine done on 7/11 and still waiting for them to process them.


----------



## Naz4305

Received my supporting documents back from sheffied yesterday but still no call to pick up passport.


----------



## Khan2603

Hi over not tracked it, I was waiting till the start of next week to be honest with you, inshallah something comes about soon


----------



## Khan2603

It's been over 60 days since my online application and it's technically been 58 days since biometrics because I need to remember the 2 bank holidays in August, so today would have been 60 since biometrics but call it 58 due to bank holidays.


----------



## Khan2603

I thought it was from the date of the online application.


----------



## nyclon

Rj88 said:


> It's bit confusing, some are saying it's after they send you "received docs email" and others saying its from biometric date. I had mine done on 7/11 and still waiting for them to process them.


If you we applying from the US processing time is from the date your documents are received in Sheffield which is where the application is processed. But, keep in mind that processing times are guidelines only.


----------



## Khan2603

If your applying from pakistan then


----------



## AnOceanApart

afterthree said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 15th August 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 30th August 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ? No emails yet.
> 
> I haven't received any emails yet, about whether or not they've received it at the processing centre, etc. Not sure how long I should wait before using their contact form to check and see what's going on?


Our timelines are almost identical  I applied online on the 15th and biometrics in Toronto were on the 31st. I got the email the next day that Sheffield had received my application and were preparing it for an ECO. I've seen some people who simply don't get that email. Not sure how long you should wait before contacting them but maybe someone else will know


----------



## Rj88

nyclon said:


> If you we applying from the US processing time is from the date your documents are received in Sheffield which is where the application is processed. But, keep in mind that processing times are guidelines only.


Thanks! I have long wait time then since everyone else here is past 60 days (non priority) and last month few even went on 80 days *sigh* i got email from them stating they got my docs last month (August 13th) so technically it hasn't been a month yet. Am not sure if it's true but friend of mine from uk said they're delaying US applications because of next election (got higher volume of applications from USA n I thought they were moving to Canada lol) and BPR card office if having some issues as well.


----------



## GlenPHX

I'm getting angrier and angrier with each passing day about this whole thing. I've tried emailing, I've tried calling, my fiancé has tried emailing his MP. And nothing. No responses. I couldn't even tell you if my packet has been received because nobody answers anything. It's been 6 weeks and I'm getting really fed up.


----------



## Rj88

GlenPHX said:


> I'm getting angrier and angrier with each passing day about this whole thing. I've tried emailing, I've tried calling, my fiancé has tried emailing his MP. And nothing. No responses. I couldn't even tell you if my packet has been received because nobody answers anything. It's been 6 weeks and I'm getting really fed up.


Trust me I feel you!! Wish they knew what tracking online was like we got for USA and we can just track process online at least we would know what's going on instead of emailing them and getting auto response email. But hang in there because we can't really do much so no point of getting angry. When did you send in ur docs and what does ups tracking says? It took them a month to just open my docs. And it's been month since docs are being "prepared for ECO"


----------



## GlenPHX

Rj88 said:


> GlenPHX said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting angrier and angrier with each passing day about this whole thing. I've tried emailing, I've tried calling, my fiancé has tried emailing his MP. And nothing. No responses. I couldn't even tell you if my packet has been received because nobody answers anything. It's been 6 weeks and I'm getting really fed up.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me I feel you!! Wish they knew what tracking online was like we got for USA and we can just track process online at least we would know what's going on instead of emailing them and getting auto response email. But hang in there because we can't really do much so no point of getting angry. When did you send in ur docs and what does ups tracking says? It took them a month to just open my docs. And it's been month since docs are being "prepared for ECO"
Click to expand...

Biometrics were July 28th and UPS delivered them August 3rd. No word since.


----------



## TRobHux

Official decision made email came in this afternoon lane:

76 days from biometrics in NYC :confused2:

No IHS refund so far :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Binahassan did u track recently?


----------



## bradleyS

JenLen said:


> Country applying from: Australia
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance (expedited)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 20th August 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 24th August 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A (the day I was sms'ed: "process visa has arrived" was the same day the package and visa turned up in my letter box..)
> Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines.
> Projected timeline given: 3 weeks
> Date your visa was received: 08/09/2016


Hi Jen think i'm pretty much in the same position as you - applying for a fiancee visa and chose priority. Got my email on Friday saying my processed visa had arrived so am expecting it back on Monday, and was wondering if a courier delivered the passport and visa or if they just left it in the letterbox? Did you get the opportunity to track the courier at all, or do you know which company it was?


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

Phone interview to the employer of sponsor, and to sponsor: September 2, 2016

Email from Sheffield stating they cannot give a decision because case is not straightforward, so case decision is delayed: September 9, 2016

The ECO on 2 September confused my spouse (Sponsor) by saying things that were irrelevant to where she works. Phone call went on for almost an hour. 

The ECO contacted the employer and told the employer that someone else works at this location not my wife, to which the employer was puzzled as to what the ECO was saying. It seems they were deliberately trying to get him to say the wrong stuff; but the truth is my spouse works at the location and has been since January. She's doing two part-time permanent jobs, and we are above the financial threshold based upon six month wage slips but still the ECO has come up with issues. The ECO then called my spouse and told her that they could not reach the employer, to which my spouse replied, you did reach the employer but you were mentioning the wrong person who does not work there. The ECO replied "I don't have time to call again", gave my spouse a very hard time asking questions only about the employment and also stated the decision will be made by someone else.....

a week later, the application is not straightforward delay email ....

This process is going to break up marriages, and ours is on edge after six years of being married, living separately, two children, spousal settlement visa refusal in September 2015, and now a year later facing a similar fate?

Decision: ?????


----------



## alynn90

The more I read through these the more depressed I get. My husband and I decided to not go with priority based on the timeline their website gave. And now, people waiting over 70 days, I'm just hoping at this point I'll be home for xmas. I never expected to be away from him this long... I sent my biometrics on September 2nd. I haven't gotten an email or anything. They were delivered on the 5th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradanie

We have similar timelines - they received it on the 8th. Not everyone gets an email, and I had plans to be back with my partner in October, but I'm not feeling very optimistic that it will happen. I understand things start pick back up in September, so sit tight - we can wait with racing hearts together!


----------



## angelinammraz

kj_dubbs said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been following this forum for a while and though it about time I posted my time line:
> 
> Applied from: USA *NON-PRIORITY* via savings route
> Biometrics taken in New York: 8th June 2016
> Received by Sheffield: 22nd June 2016
> Email to confirm package received: 8th August 2016
> Decision made email: TBC
> 
> That puts me at 67 working days since Biometrics, however another forum I follow stated it is the package received date which the count starts, so that would be 56 working days.
> 
> I did the usual email form to enquire this week and received a 'still yet to process' email yesterday which sounds like a standard thing.
> 
> I'm optimistic things will come through next week, but the realist in me thinks early October from having read various threads here.
> 
> Anyone else on a similar non-priority timeline here? Advice to people using this as research before applying - if you can afford it and you want things to happen quickly GO PRIORITY. We wish we had - the money spent on the priority fee would have already been earned with new jobs in the UK.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone


I hit 70 working days yesterday... I really hope to get an answer next week! I know I'm not the only one in the 70's as well!


----------



## AnOceanApart

pradanie said:


> We have similar timelines - they received it on the 8th. Not everyone gets an email, and I had plans to be back with my partner in October, but I'm not feeling very optimistic that it will happen. I understand things start pick back up in September, so sit tight - we can wait with racing hearts together!


Did you go with priority too? I think those of us waiting can keep each other sane! I'm looking for more and more creative outlets to keep myself busy.


----------



## pradanie

Unfortunately, I stumbled upon this particular thread too late and did not do priority. I feel confident you will get through fairly quickly - us non-priorities (I feel like steerage) will have to grit our teeth somewhat longer. Sending you good thoughts that your visa is processed swiftly and successfully!


----------



## AnOceanApart

pradanie said:


> Unfortunately, I stumbled upon this particular thread too late and did not do priority. I feel confident you will get through fairly quickly - us non-priorities (I feel like steerage) will have to grit our teeth somewhat longer. Sending you good thoughts that your visa is processed swiftly and successfully!


*HUGS* Aww!! But yes, things should pick up quite nicely here soon since the summer sludge is going away! I plan on sticking around this forum long after I get my visa, one reason for that being I want to stay in this thread and encourage everyone and help keep everyone's minds positive


----------



## Khan2603

Yes your right we should be there for people who will be going through what we have so we can help them through


----------



## Shraddha123

I'm so happy there's this thread every night I go to sleep feeling depressed anxious and worried that they may refuse my husbands visa  we are all in the same boat it's kind of like one big visa family even tho we are from different nationalities, religion etc


----------



## Khan2603

We are united in our struggle


----------



## ILR1980

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Phone interview to the employer of sponsor, and to sponsor: September 2, 2016
> 
> Email from Sheffield stating they cannot give a decision because case is not straightforward, so case decision is delayed: September 9, 2016
> 
> The ECO on 2 September confused my spouse (Sponsor) by saying things that were irrelevant to where she works. Phone call went on for almost an hour.
> 
> The ECO contacted the employer and told the employer that someone else works at this location not my wife, to which the employer was puzzled as to what the ECO was saying. It seems they were deliberately trying to get him to say the wrong stuff; but the truth is my spouse works at the location and has been since January. She's doing two part-time permanent jobs, and we are above the financial threshold based upon six month wage slips but still the ECO has come up with issues. The ECO then called my spouse and told her that they could not reach the employer, to which my spouse replied, you did reach the employer but you were mentioning the wrong person who does not work there. The ECO replied "I don't have time to call again", gave my spouse a very hard time asking questions only about the employment and also stated the decision will be made by someone else.....
> 
> a week later, the application is not straightforward delay email ....
> 
> This process is going to break up marriages, and ours is on edge after six years of being married, living separately, two children, spousal settlement visa refusal in September 2015, and now a year later facing a similar fate?
> 
> Decision: ?????


You got " Not Straightforward application" email now after they called your employer and sponsor but in my case and others we got this email before they even tried to looked at our cases. I recently got call from Sheffield after two months of them sending this non straight forward email

I can understand your frustration because i also attended telephonic interview for more than half hour and some questions were so stupid like how the door of your head office look like, describe the property and tell what others bushiness are there in nearby location . I told her that i went to head office only once when i attended job interview but any way point is there is no use of involving in argument with ECO and you should try to answer in best possible way..not straightforward email dont mean that you will be rejected ..they may do further cheeks before making decision and if your sponsor is in genuine employment then he dont need to worry. Stay calm and positive


----------



## ILR1980

Shraddha123 said:


> I'm so happy there's this thread every night I go to sleep feeling depressed anxious and worried that they may refuse my husbands visa  we are all in the same boat it's kind of like one big visa family even tho we are from different nationalities, religion etc


Hope sustain life. You should be thinking positive that they will issue visa to your husband one day .. I am waiting from last four and half months but still hoping for the best..Stress is not the solution in any case as it make waiting process even more worse..Good luck


----------



## BinaHassan

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Binahassan did u track recently?


Will do it after hitting 60 days because before that they are not gonna attend us.


----------



## whome

AnOceanApart said:


> *HUGS* Aww!! But yes, things should pick up quite nicely here soon since the summer sludge is going away! I plan on sticking around this forum long after I get my visa, one reason for that being I want to stay in this thread and encourage everyone and help keep everyone's minds positive


thats a great thought and makes me believe there are people out there like yourself who want to help no matter what and feel peoples pain...... when my wife gets a visa and we are together i too will make sure i stick around and help others as much as i can .


----------



## kj_dubbs

TRobHux said:


> Official decision made email came in this afternoon lane:
> 
> 76 days from biometrics in NYC :confused2:
> 
> No IHS refund so far :fingerscrossed:


CONGRATULATIONS! We are on 69 days, live in hope that we have something by next week.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Khan2603

ILR1980 said:


> TerminatorSpeaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phone interview to the employer of sponsor, and to sponsor: September 2, 2016
> 
> Email from Sheffield stating they cannot give a decision because case is not straightforward, so case decision is delayed: September 9, 2016
> 
> The ECO on 2 September confused my spouse (Sponsor) by saying things that were irrelevant to where she works. Phone call went on for almost an hour.
> 
> The ECO contacted the employer and told the employer that someone else works at this location not my wife, to which the employer was puzzled as to what the ECO was saying. It seems they were deliberately trying to get him to say the wrong stuff; but the truth is my spouse works at the location and has been since January. She's doing two part-time permanent jobs, and we are above the financial threshold based upon six month wage slips but still the ECO has come up with issues. The ECO then called my spouse and told her that they could not reach the employer, to which my spouse replied, you did reach the employer but you were mentioning the wrong person who does not work there. The ECO replied "I don't have time to call again", gave my spouse a very hard time asking questions only about the employment and also stated the decision will be made by someone else.....
> 
> a week later, the application is not straightforward delay email ....
> 
> This process is going to break up marriages, and ours is on edge after six years of being married, living separately, two children, spousal settlement visa refusal in September 2015, and now a year later facing a similar fate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decision: ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got " Not Straightforward application" email now after they called your employer and sponsor but in my case and others we got this email before they even tried to looked at our cases. I recently got call from Sheffield after two months of them sending this non straight forward email
> 
> I can understand your frustration because i also attended telephonic interview for more than half hour and some questions were so stupid like how the door of your head office look like, describe the property and tell what others bushiness are there in nearby location . I told her that i went to head office only once when i attended job interview but any way point is there is no use of involving in argument with ECO and you should try to answer in best possible way..not straightforward email dont mean that you will be rejected ..they may do further cheeks before making decision and if your sponsor is in genuine employment then he dont need to worry. Stay calm and positive
Click to expand...

Hi what's did they ask you on this call


----------



## Rj88

GlenPHX said:


> Biometrics were July 28th and UPS delivered them August 3rd. No word since.


Mine were delivered on 13th of July and I got email stating they got my docs on Aug 13 so they're taking their time.


----------



## rahimahmed

*The Visa Processing Complain and Commiserate Thread*

Visa type: fiancé ( standard non priority ) 
Online application: 18th July 

Biometrics: 20th July 

Emailed UKVI 22nd August: ask them for an update, but got generic response saying doc received and waiting for processing.

Fiancé visa granted: 6th sept 

Duration: approx 7 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

From where u applied for visa?


----------



## BinaHassan

rahimahmed said:


> Visa type: fiancé ( standard non priority )
> Online application: 18th July
> 
> Biometrics: 20th July
> 
> Emailed UKVI 22nd August: ask them for an update, but got generic response saying doc received and waiting for processing.
> 
> Fiancé visa granted: 5th sept
> 
> Duration: approx 7 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very Quick <snip>


----------



## Shraddha123

<snip> that was quick congratulations &#55356;&#57226;


----------



## rahimahmed

Thanks. Very stressful process. If it wasn't for this forum it would have taken even longer. A BIG thanks to expatforums - keep up the good work  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BinaHassan

*Phone Calls to Employer and Sponsor from ECO*

Do we all get call from ECO or sometimes or its not necessary as i work in shifts so was thinking how i am going to manage to attend and if i couldnt able to attend what would happen?


----------



## rahimahmed

Well from what I read on the net, ECO will only call up if they need more information - it's very rare they call.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BinaHassan

rahimahmed said:


> Well from what I read on the net, ECO will only call up if they need more information - it's very rare they call.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks alot. which country you have applied from. Your came out very quick


----------



## rahimahmed

New Delhi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHSinclair

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> This process is going to break up marriages, and ours is on edge after six years of being married, living separately, two children, spousal settlement visa refusal in September 2015, and now a year later facing a similar fate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decision: ?????


I'm so sorry, that is truly messed up. Hopefully if someone else is making the decision they will try the employer again. I don't think the "not straightforward" email means anything, they are mandated to let you know if it's going to take longer than 60 days (not that they do, my email was retroactive). Good luck!


----------



## mama123

TRobHux said:


> Official decision made email came in this afternoon lane:
> 
> 76 days from biometrics in NYC :confused2:
> 
> No IHS refund so far :fingerscrossed:


Fingers crossed for you. We had that email 2 weeks ago and still waiting so hope you get passport back soon. This is the worst bit I think.


----------



## TRobHux

mama123 said:


> Fingers crossed for you. We had that email 2 weeks ago and still waiting so hope you get passport back soon. This is the worst bit I think.


Thank you. That's insane, do you know why? From the US you provide a pre-paid return shipping label. Following the decision made email they send you tracking info. Is that the same for you?


----------



## mama123

TRobHux said:


> Thank you. That's insane, do you know why? From the US you provide a pre-paid return shipping label. Following the decision made email they send you tracking info. Is that the same for you?


Well we are in uk. Son in law in Cuba. Documents to come from Sheffield to us, then he will pick up passport from British embassy in Havana. When he gets the call .... but it will take him a day to get there. Hoping he gets a call this week but not holding our breath. As he has 3 previous visit visas we didn't imagine it would take this long.


----------



## ILR1980

Khan2603 said:


> Hi what's did they ask you on this call


Just employment related questions mostly and they did call my employer as well


----------



## Khan2603

Hi all here's to the beginning of a new week and hope that we all hear some positive news this week inshallah. Best of luck guus stay positive.


----------



## AnOceanApart

rahimahmed said:


> Thanks. Very stressful process. If it wasn't for this forum it would have taken even longer. A BIG thanks to expatforums - keep up the good work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats!!!


----------



## lady_locks3

Good morning all,

Finally we received the decision made email this Saturday 10th Sep (day 62 as we don't count weekends). Day 63 from bio-metrics today :

It says he will be contacted in the next 3 -5 days top pick up his passport so hoping my husband hears from them this week and maybe I can book his flight for next week.

It feels so surreal, no refund yet. But I'm still on edge with what the decision will be.

Will keep you guys updated.

Congrats TRobHux 

AliceJ, shernadez24 and NUSRAT TARIQ have you guys heard anythink yet?


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Thats great congrats.no we did not get yet.but hopping soon we will get good news.


----------



## mysteron

Aaaaaaaaaagh. How is everyone hearing about their applications and I'm still waiting?!!!! Week 14 and still no decision :Cry:


----------



## shernandez24

Nothing yet but after reading your message feeling more hopeful! what country are you applying from?



lady_locks3 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Finally we received the decision made email this Saturday 10th Sep (day 62 as we don't count weekends). Day 63 from bio-metrics today :
> 
> It says he will be contacted in the next 3 -5 days top pick up his passport so hoping my husband hears from them this week and maybe I can book his flight for next week.
> 
> It feels so surreal, no refund yet. But I'm still on edge with what the decision will be.
> 
> Will keep you guys updated.
> 
> Congrats TRobHux
> 
> AliceJ, shernadez24 and NUSRAT TARIQ have you guys heard anythink yet?


----------



## TGUN

GlenPHX said:


> I'm getting angrier and angrier with each passing day about this whole thing. I've tried emailing, I've tried calling, my fiancé has tried emailing his MP. And nothing. No responses. I couldn't even tell you if my packet has been received because nobody answers anything. It's been 6 weeks and I'm getting really fed up.


Same here. 4 registered letters from solicitor, 1 registered letter from us and contact from MP. 
NOT A SINGLE RESPONSE

UKVI are worse than useless.
Been told that 62 working days is not 12 weeks???
When I told them it was their reply was and I quote " Kindly check again. We did had Bank Holiday".
Great example of the Queen's English (NOT) and annoying to believe that I do not know how to calculate working days.
64 working days today since biometrics.
keep the faith everyone.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

mysteron said:


> Aaaaaaaaaagh. How is everyone hearing about their applications and I'm still waiting?!!!! Week 14 and still no decision :Cry:


I know...it's lovely to see people getting their decisions but at the same time, it's torture!!! We're now on week 10 with no news, but I feel for you being on week 14 :-( Maybe this will be your week!!!
Nel


----------



## BinaHassan

We received email today for our dependants sons to pay IHS payment please see below (also my husband sent an email last night to check the update status of our application as well. This IHS regarding mail is not the reply of my husband mail. This one they sent their self. After an hour of this email we have received the reply of the email we sent last night in which they said application precessed and decision has been made. I cut paste that email as well below. Now problem is we cant get the option to pay that IHS payment which is health surcharge the link they provided and also through the actual application we submitted. So then spoke to ukvi paid service and they said under 16 there is no health surcharge apply. Dont know why you received this email. No i escalated
But the thing is they made decision already that what email i received and one side they are asking to pay IHS fee. When we first tried to pay that time they only charged my husband. Kids option was showing zero amount. Please any idea? 

Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) payment needed

On 6 April 2015, the UK Government introduced a Health Surcharge payment requirement for non-EEA nationals who apply to come to the UK to work, study or join family for a period of more than 6 months. The consideration of your visa application has been deferred because you have not made that payment. *

What you need to do next:

You must make the payment by visiting https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start 

Please note that if the full payment is not made by 7THWORKINGDAYS then your application will be refused. *If this is the only reason for refusing your application, you will have to make a new visa application and your visa fees will not be refunded.

To prevent any further delays with processing your application, once you have made this payment please send an e-mail to POSTMAILBOX containing your name, GWF reference and the amount that you have paid for IHS.

Want to find out more?

To speak to someone about this, please visit: https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi *

To find out more about IHS: www.gov.uk/healthcare-immigration-application

To find out about refunds: https://www.gov.uk/browse/visas-immigration 

Thank you.

UK Visas & Immigration 
Sheffield

2nd email below


Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF>snip< and date of birth
06/09/2005) and found that the application has been processed and a
decision has been made and it should be with you in the next few days.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.

If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
patience while you wait to receive your documents.


----------



## gjscott

Update 12th September: Timeline of UK Priority settlement VISA's for US citizens

Jjtouk-------------------Biometrics: July 6th------Docs delivered: Jul 8th-------Decision: Monday Aug 29th----------------15 working days
Lemily------------------Biometrics: July 14th----Docs delivered: Jul 18th------Decision: Monday Aug 21st-----------------24 working days
Harris48----------------Biometrics: July 13th----Docs delivered: July 15th----Decision: Sunday August 21st-------------25 working days
LCScotland-------------Biometrics: June 30th---Docs delivered: July 4th*-----Decision: Friday August 12th--------------29 working days 
CCRW-------------------Biometrics: July 18th----Docs delivered: July 20th*---Decision: Friday August 19th---------------22 working days 
Rauskel---------------- Biometrics: July 19th----Docs delivered: July 21th*---Decision: Friday August 19th --------------21 working days 
HumDrumDreamer - Biometrics: July 25th-----Docs delivered: July 28th*-- Decision: Thursday Sept 1st-------------- 25 working days 
TinaTina----------------Biometrics: July 29th-----Docs delivered: Aug 2nd*----Decision: Friday Sept 2nd------------------23 working days 

*I think some of the 'Documents Delivered' dates were the email notification date, which is not the same as the physical delivery date. I've assumed the physical delivery date is 3 working days after the biometrics appointment. 

Average = 23 working days

Waiting for decision.

TerminatorSpeaks----Biometrics: July 22th----Docs delivered: Jul 28th---- Decision: TBC -----29 working days and counting
gjscott-----------------Biometrics: Aug 8th------Docs delivered: Aug 10th----Decision: TBC ----22 working days and counting
supafeet-------------- Biometrics: Aug 30th----Docs delivered: Sep 1st-------Decision: TBC -----7 working days and counting
AnOceanApart--------Biometrics: Aug 31st-----Docs delivered: Sep 1st-------Decision: TBC ----7 working days and counting


----------



## kj_dubbs

- We are on 70 days since Bios taken in NYC as a US applicant using Savings route (non-priority) 
- Sent escalation request on Friday (69 days)
- Received a response asking for more information about applicant (all the info which had been written in the initial email query). We emailed back info requested.
- Received response asking for bio-metric location and nationality. We emailed back info requested.
- Received response - 'please refer to our FAQs which can be found in this link'

Each email is written by a different person.
Back to square one.

BRILLIANT*

*sarcasm from the British wife


----------



## shernandez24

kj_dubbs said:


> - We are on 70 days since Bios taken in NYC as a US applicant using Savings route (non-priority)
> - Sent escalation request on Friday (69 days)
> - Received a response asking for more information about applicant (all the info which had been written in the initial email query). We emailed back info requested.
> - Received response asking for bio-metric location and nationality. We emailed back info requested.
> - Received response - 'please refer to our FAQs which can be found in this link'
> 
> Each email is written by a different person.
> Back to square one.
> 
> BRILLIANT*
> 
> *sarcasm from the British wife



Im reading that people are sending escalation emails out past the 60 days. Im past my 60 days as well.. Who are you emailing? 
thanks!


----------



## JHSinclair

BinaHassan said:


> We received email today for our dependants sons to pay IHS payment please see below (also my husband sent an email last night to check the update status of our application as well. This IHS regarding mail is not the reply of my husband mail. This one they sent their self. After an hour of this email we have received the reply of the email we sent last night in which they said application precessed and decision has been made....


This happened to me as well, their email said the length of time had changed. But I have been told having to do this puts our applications at the back of another line (ETA up to 60 days, same as before) and my status when I call UKVI has gone from being assessed to not available (in queue). Since the IHS payment isn't even mandatory for immigration (you won't be able to access NHS without it though) I don't understand why it interrupted my place in line, and after 78 days it is beyond frustrating to be put aside. 

I wish someone could give me an answer on why the online application said we didn't pay IHS on children under 16, and now it is required to process our applications?!!


----------



## Crawford

JHSinclair said:


> 3rd email of the day, asking for more NHS top up for my daughters, who were except when we applied, but aren't anymore for some reason. I guess this means we are being assessed at least?


Why did you think your daughter's were exempt from the NHS surcharge?

Do they come under any of the exempt categories on the following website:

https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-immigration-application/when-you-need-to-pay


----------



## JHSinclair

Crawford said:


> JHSinclair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd email of the day, asking for more NHS top up for my daughters, who were except when we applied, but aren't anymore for some reason. I guess this means we are being assessed at least?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you think your daughter's were exempt from the NHS surcharge?
> 
> Do they come under any of the exempt categories on the following website:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-immigration-application/when-you-need-to-pay
Click to expand...

Because when I completed the online application it said "children under 16 are exempt", gave me no way to pay it, and then issued me an IHS number for both of them.

I can only assume that the amount of time I said we would be in the UK switched us from ILR to temporary status, thereby making the IHS necessary. We weren't trying to get out of paying it by any means, we were just unable to.


----------



## TGUN

kj_dubbs said:


> - We are on 70 days since Bios taken in NYC as a US applicant using Savings route (non-priority)
> - Sent escalation request on Friday (69 days)
> - Received a response asking for more information about applicant (all the info which had been written in the initial email query). We emailed back info requested.
> - Received response asking for bio-metric location and nationality. We emailed back info requested.
> - Received response - 'please refer to our FAQs which can be found in this link'
> 
> Each email is written by a different person.
> Back to square one.
> 
> BRILLIANT*
> 
> *sarcasm from the British wife





shernandez24 said:


> Im reading that people are sending escalation emails out past the 60 days. Im past my 60 days as well.. Who are you emailing?
> thanks!


We e-mailed UKVI via the web site e-mail form.(numerous times)
Unfortunately we have had the same experience as kj dubbs. Seems like they just give any kind of response they feel like with no attempt to get to the root of our issues even when escalated. See my previous post today:
1. They say 62 working days is not 12 weeks 
2. They say case is currently being assessed by ECO. When you ask for an update a week later you are told it is waiting to be assessed .
3.Almost 5 weeks ago we were told the case was being prepared for ECO -no further forward and tomorrow is 65 days since biometrics completed.
Absolutely no faith in the service and wont be contacting them again as it leads to more false hopes and frustrations.


----------



## kj_dubbs

TGUN said:


> We e-mailed UKVI via the web site e-mail form.(numerous times)
> Unfortunately we have had the same experience as kj dubbs. Seems like they just give any kind of response they feel like with no attempt to get to the root of our issues even when escalated. See my previous post today:
> 1. They say 62 working days is not 12 weeks
> 2. They say case is currently being assessed by ECO. When you ask for an update a week later you are told it is waiting to be assessed .
> 3.Almost 5 weeks ago we were told the case was being prepared for ECO -no further forward and tomorrow is 65 days since biometrics completed.
> Absolutely no faith in the service and wont be contacting them again as it leads to more false hopes and frustrations.


Hey TGUN - We appear to be on similar timelines - maybe this week will be our week. Keep us updated! Will let you know if anything moves for me.


----------



## Mini87

malugr said:


> BTW... non priority.. which I very much regret. FOR ALL THOSE APPLYING GO PRIORITY...



Woow thats a long time. I'm sure you will hear something very soon!!!! Please keep us updated.


----------



## shernandez24

kj_dubbs said:


> Hey TGUN - We appear to be on similar timelines - maybe this week will be our week. Keep us updated! Will let you know if anything moves for me.


I'm around the same timeline as you guys!
Biometrics taken June 10th.
Paperwork received at sheffield June 22


----------



## gjscott

Update 12th September: Timeline of UK Priority settlement VISA's for US citizens

Jjtouk-------------------Biometrics: July 6th------Docs delivered: Jul 8th-------Decision: Monday Aug 29th----------------15 working days
Lemily------------------Biometrics: July 14th----Docs delivered: Jul 18th------Decision: Monday Aug 21st-----------------24 working days
Harris48----------------Biometrics: July 13th----Docs delivered: July 15th----Decision: Sunday August 21st-------------25 working days
LCScotland-------------Biometrics: June 30th---Docs delivered: July 4th*-----Decision: Friday August 12th--------------29 working days 
CCRW-------------------Biometrics: July 18th----Docs delivered: July 20th*---Decision: Friday August 19th---------------22 working days 
Rauskel---------------- Biometrics: July 19th----Docs delivered: July 21th*---Decision: Friday August 19th --------------21 working days 
HumDrumDreamer - Biometrics: July 25th-----Docs delivered: July 28th*-- Decision: Thursday Sept 1st-------------- 25 working days 
TinaTina----------------Biometrics: July 29th-----Docs delivered: Aug 2nd*----Decision: Friday Sept 2nd------------------23 working days 

*I think some of the 'Documents Delivered' dates were the email notification date, which is not the same as the physical delivery date. I've assumed the physical delivery date is 3 working days after the biometrics appointment. 

Average = 23 working days

Waiting for decision.

TerminatorSpeaks----Biometrics: July 22th----Docs delivered: Jul 28th---- Decision: TBC -----29 working days and counting
Mini87-----------------Biometrics: Aug 1st------Docs delivered: Aug 4th------Decision: TBC ----26 working days and counting
gjscott-----------------Biometrics: Aug 8th------Docs delivered: Aug 10th----Decision: TBC ----22 working days and counting
supafeet-------------- Biometrics: Aug 30th----Docs delivered: Sep 1st-------Decision: TBC ----7 working days and counting
AnOceanApart--------Biometrics: Aug 31st-----Docs delivered: Sep 1st-------Decision: TBC ----7 working days and counting


----------



## gjscott

Mini87 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! Here is my visa update
> 
> Country Applying from: United States
> 
> Type of Visa: Settlement-Wife (priority)
> 
> Processing Location: Sheffield, UK
> 
> Date of Application: July 25, 2016
> 
> Date of Biometrics: August 1, 2016
> 
> UPS Package sent: August 2, 2016
> 
> UPS Package Arrived in Sheffield: August 4, 2016
> 
> Emailed UKVI & response given September 8, 2016: Asked for visa update; generic response and waiting for processing
> 
> Email Decision: TBA
> 
> Visa Received: TBA
> 
> Working days since application received in Sheffield, UK: 28 days
> 
> Working days from sent online application: 36 days
> 
> 
> Hopefully I get some good new soon!!!


Hi, I've added you to my tracking list.


----------



## malugr

Mini87 said:


> malugr said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW... non priority.. which I very much regret. FOR ALL THOSE APPLYING GO PRIORITY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woow thats a long time. I'm sure you will hear something very soon!!!! Please keep us updated.
Click to expand...


I know! I keep checking my inbox!! I really hope it's soon. It's killing me waiting and waiting. It's taking way too long, I really hope all of us waiting hear back soon. I will pray for all of you.


----------



## ILR1980

BinaHassan said:


> We received email today for our dependants sons to pay IHS payment please see below (also my husband sent an email last night to check the update status of our application as well. This IHS regarding mail is not the reply of my husband mail. This one they sent their self. After an hour of this email we have received the reply of the email we sent last night in which they said application precessed and decision has been made. I cut paste that email as well below. Now problem is we cant get the option to pay that IHS payment which is health surcharge the link they provided and also through the actual application we submitted. So then spoke to ukvi paid service and they said under 16 there is no health surcharge apply. Dont know why you received this email. No i escalated
> But the thing is they made decision already that what email i received and one side they are asking to pay IHS fee. When we first tried to pay that time they only charged my husband. Kids option was showing zero amount. Please any idea?
> 
> Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) payment needed
> 
> On 6 April 2015, the UK Government introduced a Health Surcharge payment requirement for non-EEA nationals who apply to come to the UK to work, study or join family for a period of more than 6 months. The consideration of your visa application has been deferred because you have not made that payment. *
> 
> What you need to do next:
> 
> You must make the payment by visiting https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start
> 
> Please note that if the full payment is not made by 7THWORKINGDAYS then your application will be refused. *If this is the only reason for refusing your application, you will have to make a new visa application and your visa fees will not be refunded.
> 
> To prevent any further delays with processing your application, once you have made this payment please send an e-mail to POSTMAILBOX containing your name, GWF reference and the amount that you have paid for IHS.
> 
> Want to find out more?
> 
> To speak to someone about this, please visit: https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi *
> 
> To find out more about IHS: www.gov.uk/healthcare-immigration-application
> 
> To find out about refunds: https://www.gov.uk/browse/visas-immigration
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> UK Visas & Immigration
> Sheffield
> 
> 2nd email below
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF>snip< and date of birth
> 06/09/2005) and found that the application has been processed and a
> decision has been made and it should be with you in the next few days.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
> 
> If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
> dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
> patience while you wait to receive your documents.


Did you sent them receipt with IHS number of your dependants sons? They give you IHS number even when they were showing it zero visa4uk during calculation ..Basically I was getting same amount zero for under 16 even though guideline dont mention anything about under 16 year old of settle or Britishparent being exempt from IHS but when i contacted UKVI they told me to go ahead and finish the application and if they would neeed IHS then they will contact so i guess you need to pay it..They can curtail leave even if its been issues

about second email it seem that they have made decision about your application and you will soon get official decision made email from shieffield and if they have not refunded IHS money of your husband then it seem they probably granted you visa


----------



## BinaHassan

My biometrics taken 23rd June 16

Received decision made email today

Also received kids NHS payment email today. But kids are under 16. Couldnt get option on fist place when submitted an application.
Anyone experience anything like that. If nhs payment is due then howcome decision has made.


----------



## kj_dubbs

shernandez24 said:


> I'm around the same timeline as you guys!
> 
> Biometrics taken June 10th.
> 
> Paperwork received at sheffield June 22




Mine also received on the 22nd June. Good to know its not just me. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

Crawford said:


> Why did you think your daughter's were exempt from the NHS surcharge?
> 
> Do they come under any of the exempt categories on the following website:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-immigration-application/when-you-need-to-pay


They show this message when you calculate IHS for under 16


----------



## nyclon

BinaHassan said:


> My biometrics taken 23rd June 16
> 
> Received decision made email today
> 
> Also received kids NHS payment email today. But kids are under 16. Couldnt get option on fist place when submitted an application.
> Anyone experience anything like that. If nhs payment is due then howcome decision has made.


It would be helpful if you updated the timeline thread with your full timeline. Anything else can be discussed here or in a new thread.


----------



## BinaHassan

ILR1980 said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We received email today for our dependants sons to pay IHS payment please see below (also my husband sent an email last night to check the update status of our application as well. This IHS regarding mail is not the reply of my husband mail. This one they sent their self. After an hour of this email we have received the reply of the email we sent last night in which they said application precessed and decision has been made. I cut paste that email as well below. Now problem is we cant get the option to pay that IHS payment which is health surcharge the link they provided and also through the actual application we submitted. So then spoke to ukvi paid service and they said under 16 there is no health surcharge apply. Dont know why you received this email. No i escalated
> But the thing is they made decision already that what email i received and one side they are asking to pay IHS fee. When we first tried to pay that time they only charged my husband. Kids option was showing zero amount. Please any idea?
> 
> Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) payment needed
> 
> On 6 April 2015, the UK Government introduced a Health Surcharge payment requirement for non-EEA nationals who apply to come to the UK to work, study or join family for a period of more than 6 months. The consideration of your visa application has been deferred because you have not made that payment. *
> 
> What you need to do next:
> 
> You must make the payment by visiting https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start
> 
> Please note that if the full payment is not made by 7THWORKINGDAYS then your application will be refused. *If this is the only reason for refusing your application, you will have to make a new visa application and your visa fees will not be refunded.
> 
> To prevent any further delays with processing your application, once you have made this payment please send an e-mail to POSTMAILBOX containing your name, GWF reference and the amount that you have paid for IHS.
> 
> Want to find out more?
> 
> To speak to someone about this, please visit: https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi *
> 
> To find out more about IHS: www.gov.uk/healthcare-immigration-application
> 
> To find out about refunds: https://www.gov.uk/browse/visas-immigration
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> UK Visas & Immigration
> Sheffield
> 
> 2nd email below
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF>snip< and date of birth
> 06/09/2005) and found that the application has been processed and a
> decision has been made and it should be with you in the next few days.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
> 
> If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
> dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
> patience while you wait to receive your documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you sent them receipt with IHS number of your dependants sons? They give you IHS number even when they were showing it zero visa4uk during calculation ..Basically I was getting same amount zero for under 16 even though guideline dont mention anything about under 16 year old of settle or Britishparent being exempt from IHS but when i contacted UKVI they told me to go ahead and finish the application and if they would neeed IHS then they will contact so i guess you need to pay it..They can curtail leave even if its been issues
> 
> about second email it seem that they have made decision about your application and you will soon get official decision made email from shieffield and if they have not refunded IHS money of your husband then it seem they probably granted you visa
Click to expand...

I didnt know we need to send ihs number. Now how to pay? As we are not getting that option. Have you paid this fees aswell? And what you say about this status that they are asking to pay that means they are granting visa. Because i feel if they are not then they will not ask for ihs because decision they already made.


----------



## ILR1980

BinaHassan said:


> I didnt know we need to send ihs number. Now how to pay? As we are not getting that option. Have you paid this fees aswell? And what you say about this status that they are asking to pay that means they are granting visa. Because i feel if they are not then they will not ask for ihs because decision they already made.


Only way to pay IHS is to create new application and then finish IHS part and send them this new application reference number and IHS number but i dont know whther they will calculate it zero again.. I did not got any such email yet because i did sent them printed copy of IHS number which they calculated as zero as shown in photo attached in previous reply..

You checked the status through UKVI and has not got official email from Sheffield yet ..Its better to call UKVI and discuss what to do with this email and ask them how to pay thsi surcharge when they calculate it zero...this online system is still in alpha/beta stage so there are many errors


----------



## BinaHassan

ILR1980 said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know we need to send ihs number. Now how to pay? As we are not getting that option. Have you paid this fees aswell? And what you say about this status that they are asking to pay that means they are granting visa. Because i feel if they are not then they will not ask for ihs because decision they already made.
> 
> 
> 
> Only way to pay IHS is to create new application and then finish IHS part and send them this new application reference number and IHS number but i dont know whther they will calculate it zero again.. I did not got any such email yet because i did sent them printed copy of IHS number which they calculated as zero as shown in photo attached in previous reply..
> 
> You checked the status through UKVI and has not got official email from Sheffield yet ..Its better to call UKVI and discuss what to do with this email and ask them how to pay thsi surcharge when they calculate it zero...this online system is still in alpha/beta stage so there are many errors
Click to expand...

Thanks alot for your information. I am sending my zero calculated Ihs numbers to them. Which email you sent?
This IHS payment email they sent their self. From different email addres where we can reply aswell. the one about decision made email, i tracked status. So is it definitely decision made or they still need to add up something. Have you tracked your status?


----------



## BinaHassan

BinaHassan said:


> ILR1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know we need to send ihs number. Now how to pay? As we are not getting that option. Have you paid this fees aswell? And what you say about this status that they are asking to pay that means they are granting visa. Because i feel if they are not then they will not ask for ihs because decision they already made.
> 
> 
> 
> Only way to pay IHS is to create new application and then finish IHS part and send them this new application reference number and IHS number but i dont know whther they will calculate it zero again.. I did not got any such email yet because i did sent them printed copy of IHS number which they calculated as zero as shown in photo attached in previous reply..
> 
> You checked the status through UKVI and has not got official email from Sheffield yet ..Its better to call UKVI and discuss what to do with this email and ask them how to pay thsi surcharge when they calculate it zero...this online system is still in alpha/beta stage so there are many errors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks alot for your information. I am sending my zero calculated Ihs numbers to them. Which email you sent?
> This IHS payment email they sent their self. From different email addres where we can reply aswell. the one about decision made email, i tracked status. So is it definitely decision made or they still need to add up something. Have you tracked your status?
Click to expand...

You posted that IHS MAIL TO HOME OFF8CE?


----------



## ILR1980

BinaHassan said:


> Thanks alot for your information. I am sending my zero calculated Ihs numbers to them. Which email you sent?
> This IHS payment email they sent their self. From different email addres where we can reply aswell. the one about decision made email, i tracked status. So is it definitely decision made or they still need to add up something. Have you tracked your status?


I sent them printed email (which had IHS references for kids under 16) along with application forms and others supporting documents. I am not sure they may also send me this email to pay it again if its payable for child under 16...We all had issues at that time because it was calculating it zero and i tried 4 different application and it was zero for all so then i went ahead, got ihs number and send it along with documents

Now since you received the email to pay IHS for kids within 7 days then you need to sort this out..ring UKVI and ask them how to do this when its appear zero onlne

secondly you tracked the status and they said its been processed ..now you shoudl soon receive email from shiefield who will tell you thats decision has been made and collect your passport etc but you need to sort this IHS irrespective of whne you will get decision made email


----------



## JHSinclair

BinaHassan said:


> I didnt know we need to send ihs number. Now how to pay? As we are not getting that option. Have you paid this fees aswell? And what you say about this status that they are asking to pay that means they are granting visa. Because i feel if they are not then they will not ask for ihs because decision they already made.


Wow, they are really giving you a hard time! IRL and BinaHassan, when I clicked on the link provided it brought up the .gov site again, showing previous exemption and new fee required. After paying you send the transaction number to [email protected] , I assume that's the same for all applicants (the email address is left off your email as posted? On purpose on your end maybe?)

Or did it still say exempt when you clicked on the link?!

Glad to hear other people have encountered this. So frustrating.


----------



## BinaHassan

JHSinclair said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know we need to send ihs number. Now how to pay? As we are not getting that option. Have you paid this fees aswell? And what you say about this status that they are asking to pay that means they are granting visa. Because i feel if they are not then they will not ask for ihs because decision they already made.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, they are really giving you a hard time! IRL and BinaHassan, when I clicked on the link provided it brought up the .gov site again, showing previous exemption and new fee required. After paying you send the transaction number to [email protected] , I assume that's the same for all applicants (the email address is left off your email as posted? On purpose on your end maybe?)
> 
> Or did it still say exempt when you clicked on the link?!
> 
> Glad to hear other people have encountered this. So frustrating.
Click to expand...


Which link are you talking about?


----------



## malugr

Hey Guys! I have been reading this for a while. It has been such a stressful process for me, and I am sure for all of you as well. I submitted my SPOUSE VISA (SETTLEMENT)NON-PRIORITY application online June 25th, which was received in Sheffield July 5th and received the email that an officer is processing on August 1st... and no news since then... It is taking way too long. I really hope everyone gets an answer soon. It is really nerve wrecking and *DEFINITELY RECOMMEND PRIORITY* IT IS WORTH IT. I regret not paying it. Cheers! And hopefully I get an answer soon.... by the end of the month or beginning of October, My husbands bday is in October and I am really hoping to be there with him.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

BinaHassan said:


> My biometrics taken 23rd June 16
> 
> Received decision made email today
> 
> Also received kids NHS payment email today. But kids are under 16. Couldnt get option on fist place when submitted an application.
> Anyone experience anything like that. If nhs payment is due then howcome decision has made.


Have u tracked or they sent u mail? Becouse im also 23rd june 2016.


----------



## ILR1980

malugr said:


> Hey Guys! I have been reading this for a while. It has been such a stressful process for me, and I am sure for all of you as well. I submitted my SPOUSE VISA (SETTLEMENT)NON-PRIORITY application online June 25th, which was received in Sheffield July 5th and received the email that an officer is processing on August 1st... and no news since then... It is taking way too long. I really hope everyone gets an answer soon. It is really nerve wrecking and *DEFINITELY RECOMMEND PRIORITY* IT IS WORTH IT. I regret not paying it. Cheers! And hopefully I get an answer soon.... by the end of the month or beginning of October, My husbands bday is in October and I am really hoping to be there with him.


My spouse had biomentric on 5th may and i am still waiting ..I was mentally ready to wait between 3 to 4 months thats why opt non priority but now it seem as there is never ending wait ahead lol

But i wish good luck to everyone who are going through this tough time and your good day will definately come at some point..stay positive and hope for the best


----------



## JHSinclair

BinaHassan said:


> Which link are you talking about?



The one in the body of the email they sent (as you posted above)
https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start

Does it still say you are exempt?


----------



## BinaHassan

JHSinclair said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which link are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one in the body of the email they sent (as you posted above)
> https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start
> 
> Does it still say you are exempt?
Click to expand...

I am not getting any payment option the link they sent. Then i log on to my application to go through to pay but there is no option there as well. But i email them last night with IHS Ref no they issued with zero calculated at time of online 8ne application submitted


----------



## TGUN

JHSinclair said:


> The one in the body of the email they sent (as you posted above)
> https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start
> 
> Does it still say you are exempt?


Hiya,

I have been reading this conversation with interest and hope you can give us some clarity as you seem to have a better handle than us!

Our immigration lawyer told us that the 2 children (both under 16) did not have to pay IHS because:
1. They are relatives of UK national(father) (with UK passport)
2. They both have UK passports (as well as US passports as born in US)

Is this situation similar to yours?

Thanks


----------



## lady_locks3

shernandez24 said:


> Nothing yet but after reading your message feeling more hopeful! what country are you applying from?


Applied from Ghana
Biometrics on 14th June non priority
just waiting on our phone call now.

I hope you hear soon.


----------



## shernandez24

Hi everyone!
Hope you are doing ok. I wanted to write to everyone to let them know my current situation.

I applied from USA NON PRIORITY
Online application June 7th
Biometrics June 10th
Documents received in Sheffield June 22
Email stating that ONLINE APPLICATION has been received and is being prepared by ECO August 10th

I emailed the information centre free email for on August 30th and they said the same: Documents being prepared by ECO.

So yesterday I decided to email again to see if there were any updates and got something completely different----> they went back again to the old information stating that NO CURRENT UPDATES. AS IF MY APPLICATION HASNT EVEN BEEN RECEIVED. 

I called and payed to speak to someone and they said the same that no currents update can be found with my number so they are requesting to escalate the case.

CAN PEOPLE CHECK TO SEE IF THIS IS HAPPENING TO THEM TOO?????

I am so upset I have been away from my husband for 4 months already!!! and now they are telling me they can't find my application?

reallyyyy?????


----------



## Khan2603

Has anyone heard anything from applications from pakistan around June please?


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Today i tracked"Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application
has been processed and a decision has been made and it should be with you
in the next few days. We do not have the visibility to the actual decision
made due to confidential reasons.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Im praying with bottom of heart there should be possitive result.ameeeen.


----------



## malugr

shernandez24 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Hope you are doing ok. I wanted to write to everyone to let them know my current situation.
> 
> I applied from USA NON PRIORITY
> Online application June 7th
> Biometrics June 10th
> Documents received in Sheffield June 22
> Email stating that ONLINE APPLICATION has been received and is being prepared by ECO August 10th
> 
> I emailed the information centre free email for on August 30th and they said the same: Documents being prepared by ECO.
> 
> So yesterday I decided to email again to see if there were any updates and got something completely different----> they went back again to the old information stating that NO CURRENT UPDATES. AS IF MY APPLICATION HASNT EVEN BEEN RECEIVED.
> 
> I called and payed to speak to someone and they said the same that no currents update can be found with my number so they are requesting to escalate the case.
> 
> CAN PEOPLE CHECK TO SEE IF THIS IS HAPPENING TO THEM TOO?????
> 
> I am so upset I have been away from my husband for 4 months already!!! and now they are telling me they can't find my application?
> 
> reallyyyy?????


I had the same thing happened to me. I sent an email twice, the first one that it was wing processed, a couple of weeks later I sent it again and received that there was no current updates, so I decided to call them and they told me a different thing, that it was being processed still. I think their system is very bad, they can't keep doing this. They should take it more seriously.


----------



## shernandez24

malugr said:


> I had the same thing happened to me. I sent an email twice, the first one that it was wing processed, a couple of weeks later I sent it again and received that there was no current updates, so I decided to call them and they told me a different thing, that it was being processed still. I think their system is very bad, they can't keep doing this. They should take it more seriously.


Well im glad to hear im not the only one with the same situation ... they said they are escalating my case. Let's hope when they reply from Sheffield they say its being processed!

thanks for the reply!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

shernandez24 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Hope you are doing ok. I wanted to write to everyone to let them know my current situation.
> 
> I applied from USA NON PRIORITY
> Online application June 7th
> Biometrics June 10th
> Documents received in Sheffield June 22
> Email stating that ONLINE APPLICATION has been received and is being prepared by ECO August 10th
> 
> I emailed the information centre free email for on August 30th and they said the same: Documents being prepared by ECO.
> 
> So yesterday I decided to email again to see if there were any updates and got something completely different----> they went back again to the old information stating that NO CURRENT UPDATES. AS IF MY APPLICATION HASNT EVEN BEEN RECEIVED.
> 
> I called and payed to speak to someone and they said the same that no currents update can be found with my number so they are requesting to escalate the case.
> 
> CAN PEOPLE CHECK TO SEE IF THIS IS HAPPENING TO THEM TOO?????
> 
> I am so upset I have been away from my husband for 4 months already!!! and now they are telling me they can't find my application?
> 
> reallyyyy?????


That is so unfair on you - their system really isn't up to much and I suspect it's due to the call centre being outsourced. There's a huge disconnect between the actual UKVI office and the call centre. I haven't sent an enquiry on ours yet - we're also applying from the USA non-priority but are about one month behind you as far as application/biometrics dates. We're on about 46 days, and I thought I'd give it another 10 days before chasing. But you may have a good point - to chase it now to make sure it's not disappeared, would be wise! I wouldn't worry too much about the replies you've had. The chances are either someone in the call centre didn't check the system properly, or they mis-typed your number, or they used the wrong auto-response. I'd give them a day to escalate, then chase again very politely ;-) It sucks, it really does, and I feel so bad for you being apart from your husband for this long. Just keep in mind though, if you were together during this waiting period, you'd probably drive each other nuts!!! Keep us posted, and private message me if you want someone to chat to - we're in NC.
Nel


----------



## BinaHassan

Khan2603 said:


> Has anyone heard anything from applications from pakistan around June please?


yes, i did. 
Online Application Submitted: June 17th
Biometrics: 23rd June
Documents received receipt Poof: 28th June
Emailed Sheffield: mid August but no updates
Sent another email 11th September: for updates
Received Email from [email protected]: 12th Sep for kids NHS fee
received another (that one is the reply of my email from [email protected] after an hour on 12th Sep : *the application has been processed and a
decision has been made and it should be with you in the next few days.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.*


----------



## TRobHux

shernandez24 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Hope you are doing ok. I wanted to write to everyone to let them know my current situation.
> 
> I applied from USA NON PRIORITY
> Online application June 7th
> Biometrics June 10th
> Documents received in Sheffield June 22
> Email stating that ONLINE APPLICATION has been received and is being prepared by ECO August 10th
> 
> I emailed the information centre free email for on August 30th and they said the same: Documents being prepared by ECO.
> 
> So yesterday I decided to email again to see if there were any updates and got something completely different----> they went back again to the old information stating that NO CURRENT UPDATES. AS IF MY APPLICATION HASNT EVEN BEEN RECEIVED.
> 
> I called and payed to speak to someone and they said the same that no currents update can be found with my number so they are requesting to escalate the case.
> 
> CAN PEOPLE CHECK TO SEE IF THIS IS HAPPENING TO THEM TOO?????
> 
> I am so upset I have been away from my husband for 4 months already!!! and now they are telling me they can't find my application?
> 
> reallyyyy?????



We were getting a message that said no updates until last week (it is very scary when they say that they "can't find" anything. Wife's visa (hopefully!) is due to arrive tomorrow. 

Her biometrics were on 25 May so based on that and a couple of other non-priority applicants on here, you're probably looking at a decision within a couple of weeks. 

Keep your head up


----------



## BinaHassan

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Im praying with bottom of heart there should be possitive result.ameeeen.


Yours and my husband had biometrics on same day. Hopefully positive outcome. so nervous


----------



## kj_dubbs

malugr said:


> I had the same thing happened to me. I sent an email twice, the first one that it was wing processed, a couple of weeks later I sent it again and received that there was no current updates, so I decided to call them and they told me a different thing, that it was being processed still. I think their system is very bad, they can't keep doing this. They should take it more seriously.




Same thing for me too on the same time line. I've given up with calling and emailing. Hope you can find some solace in knowing you are not alone! 

I also don't think my application is complicated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGUN

TRobHux said:


> We were getting a message that said no updates until last week (it is very scary when they say that they "can't find" anything. Wife's visa (hopefully!) is due to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Her biometrics were on 25 May so based on that and a couple of other non-priority applicants on here, you're probably looking at a decision within a couple of weeks.
> 
> Keep your head up


Hi sherdandez 24.

Agree with TRobHux. At some point we have all had these conflicting responses.
You are not on your own.
As I said yesterday I am refraining from contacting them as they just confuse and dispirit.
We are virtually on the same time lines here and are still waiting.

On line application - 10 June
Biometrics - 13 June
Documents received in SHEFFIELD - 16 June
E-Mail - being prepared for ECO - 10 August

Keep the faith:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shernandez24

Thank you Nel! Yes I am going to wait a few days for their reply and see if they have any updates. I will keep everyone posted!



Nel&Jimmy said:


> That is so unfair on you - their system really isn't up to much and I suspect it's due to the call centre being outsourced. There's a huge disconnect between the actual UKVI office and the call centre. I haven't sent an enquiry on ours yet - we're also applying from the USA non-priority but are about one month behind you as far as application/biometrics dates. We're on about 46 days, and I thought I'd give it another 10 days before chasing. But you may have a good point - to chase it now to make sure it's not disappeared, would be wise! I wouldn't worry too much about the replies you've had. The chances are either someone in the call centre didn't check the system properly, or they mis-typed your number, or they used the wrong auto-response. I'd give them a day to escalate, then chase again very politely ;-) It sucks, it really does, and I feel so bad for you being apart from your husband for this long. Just keep in mind though, if you were together during this waiting period, you'd probably drive each other nuts!!! Keep us posted, and private message me if you want someone to chat to - we're in NC.
> Nel


----------



## shernandez24

Thank you so much! I will keep you posted with any updates. Please let me know if you hear anything as well!

Good luck!


----------



## shernandez24

Thank you so much! I will keep you posted with any updates. Please let me know if you hear anything as well!

Good luck! [

QUOTE=TGUN;11016313]Hi sherdandez 24.

Agree with TRobHux. At some point we have all had these conflicting responses.
You are not on your own.
As I said yesterday I am refraining from contacting them as they just confuse and dispirit.
We are virtually on the same time lines here and are still waiting.

On line application - 10 June
Biometrics - 13 June
Documents received in SHEFFIELD - 16 June
E-Mail - being prepared for ECO - 10 August

Keep the faith:fingerscrossed:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shraddha123

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Today i tracked"Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application
> has been processed and a decision has been made and it should be with you
> in the next few days. We do not have the visibility to the actual decision
> made due to confidential reasons.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.


Congratulations sister hope they've grade Ted ur husbands visa. When did u make ur application?


----------



## Khan2603

Inshallah I'm praying for you both, may Allah swt bless you with good news ameen


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Shraddha123 said:


> NUSRAT TARIQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i tracked"Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application
> has been processed and a decision has been made and it should be with you
> in the next few days. We do not have the visibility to the actual decision
> made due to confidential reasons.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations sister hope they've grade Ted ur husbands visa. When did u make ur applicaits my visa im from pak karachi.
Click to expand...


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

I applied on 23rd june 16 from pakistan karachi


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

My biomateric was 23rd june .


----------



## JHSinclair

TGUN said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I have been reading this conversation with interest and hope you can give us some clarity as you seem to have a better handle than us!
> 
> Our immigration lawyer told us that the 2 children (both under 16) did not have to pay IHS because:
> 1. They are relatives of UK national(father) (with UK passport)
> 2. They both have UK passports (as well as US passports as born in US)
> 
> Is this situation similar to yours?
> 
> Thanks


No, my kids aren't UK citizens. As far as I can tell, the difference for us was that we have a set length of time we asked for (needs payment) as opposed to applying for Indefinite Leave to Remain. But there is no option to select that difference when you apply.


----------



## gjscott




----------



## Naz4305

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Today i tracked"Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application
> has been processed and a decision has been made and it should be with you
> in the next few days. We do not have the visibility to the actual decision
> made due to confidential reasons.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.


Congratulations! Hope you receive the call soon to pick up the passport. Let us know how it goes. 

My husband is still waiting for the call even though decision has been made since 20/08.


----------



## Khan2603

Has he had the official email though


----------



## Khan2603

Naz4305 said:


> NUSRAT TARIQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i tracked"Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application
> has been processed and a decision has been made and it should be with you
> in the next few days. We do not have the visibility to the actual decision
> made due to confidential reasons.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Hope you receive the call soon to pick up the passport. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> My husband is still waiting for the call even though decision has been made since 20/08.
Click to expand...

Has he had the official email though


----------



## TinaTina

*Please help - guidance highly sought*

Dear forum members,

I am in dire need of your guidance. I am a US Priority applicant with the following timeline:

·***** 22/07/2016 – Application submitted
·***** 29/07/2016 – Biometrics taken
·***** 08/08/2016 – Docs received email from the Home Office
·***** 02/09/2016 – Decision made email
·***** 05/09/2016 – Received an email from the Home Office stating “Further to our recent e-mail confirming the receipt of the above application, we have been unable to locate an international courier account number with the documents submitted.* Unfortunately, we are unable to despatch your documents unless an international courier customer account number is supplied….”
·***** 05/09/2016 – Re-submitted in both the email and the online form the UPS tracking and reference numbers/Account Number, as well as provided a new label just in case
·***** 06/09/2016 – Email/call to the Home Office asking for an update*
·***** 08/09/2016 – Email to the Home Office asking for an update. Case escalated
·***** 12/09/2016 – Email to the Home Office asking for an update
·***** 13/09/2016 – Email to the Home Office asking for an update*

They had stated that they would turn around their responses in 24 hours but even the customer service attendant said that UKVI have yet to even respond to their own internal emails re my case. Has this happened to anyone before? Safe to say I am beyond stressed at this point, not having seen my husband in ages and missing out on job interviews.

How can I reach anyone at sheffield aside from the generic email address provided? How can I get an answer?

Thank you in advance. We are very stressed - everyone who has applied at around the same time I have has received their passport. Even our lawyer stated that this is highly unusual and that their hands are tied in terms of what they could do/who they could reach out to.


----------



## malugr

Hey guys, it has just been too long since I sent my documents. Has anyone that applied in June NON-PRIORITY heard back yet? It is so stressful. I have not seen my husband since May. I am just stuck here, with no news.. It has been 3 long months.


----------



## nyclon

BinaHassan said:


> yes, i did.
> Online Application Submitted: June 17th
> Biometrics: 23rd June
> Documents received receipt Poof: 28th June
> Emailed Sheffield: mid August but no updates
> Sent another email 11th September: for updates
> Received Email from [email protected]: 12th Sep for kids NHS fee
> received another (that one is the reply of my email from [email protected] after an hour on 12th Sep : *the application has been processed and a
> decision has been made and it should be with you in the next few days.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.*



It would be helpful if you updated the timeline thread.


----------



## kj_dubbs

malugr said:


> Hey guys, it has just been too long since I sent my documents. Has anyone that applied in June NON-PRIORITY heard back yet? It is so stressful. I have not seen my husband since May. I am just stuck here, with no news.. It has been 3 long months.




Nope, not me.
Online app 05 June 
Bio 08 June
Received by Sheffield 22 June 

60 days they have had it tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malugr

We are all in this together then KJ_Dubbs. I have no hope they will get back to us this month. I really hope we have news by October.. I just wonder how long each application takes... Mine is pretty straight forward. I don't think is complicated. I am just trying to be with my husband and start a family together.


----------



## gjscott

TinaTina said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> I am in dire need of your guidance. I am a US Priority applicant with the following timeline:
> 
> ·***** 22/07/2016 – Application submitted
> ·***** 29/07/2016 – Biometrics taken
> ·***** 08/08/2016 – Docs received email from the Home Office
> ·***** 02/09/2016 – Decision made email
> ·***** 05/09/2016 – Received an email from the Home Office stating “Further to our recent e-mail confirming the receipt of the above application, we have been unable to locate an international courier account number with the documents submitted.* Unfortunately, we are unable to despatch your documents unless an international courier customer account number is supplied….”
> ·***** 05/09/2016 – Re-submitted in both the email and the online form the UPS tracking and reference numbers/Account Number, as well as provided a new label just in case
> ·***** 06/09/2016 – Email/call to the Home Office asking for an update*
> ·***** 08/09/2016 – Email to the Home Office asking for an update. Case escalated
> ·***** 12/09/2016 – Email to the Home Office asking for an update
> ·***** 13/09/2016 – Email to the Home Office asking for an update*
> 
> They had stated that they would turn around their responses in 24 hours but even the customer service attendant said that UKVI have yet to even respond to their own internal emails re my case. Has this happened to anyone before? Safe to say I am beyond stressed at this point, not having seen my husband in ages and missing out on job interviews.
> 
> How can I reach anyone at sheffield aside from the generic email address provided? How can I get an answer?
> 
> Thank you in advance. We are very stressed - everyone who has applied at around the same time I have has received their passport. Even our lawyer stated that this is highly unusual and that their hands are tied in terms of what they could do/who they could reach out to.


Hi Tina, did you not supply the return shipping label with your application ?


----------



## kj_dubbs

malugr said:


> We are all in this together then KJ_Dubbs. I have no hope they will get back to us this month. I really hope we have news by October.. I just wonder how long each application takes... Mine is pretty straight forward. I don't think is complicated. I am just trying to be with my husband and start a family together.




Yep. Same here. Thought mine was pretty uncomplicated. Included in the app was a bunch of photos from our London wedding last year with 60 guests and my husband in full US Marine Officer attire for which he was granted a marriage visa. We also went savings route so paperwork reduced. 

Appears to have made zero difference. 

I left the states in July with the dog so I could start my new job. Not only missing a husband but missing a fellow dog walker at 6am! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malugr

kj_dubbs said:


> Yep. Same here. Thought mine was pretty uncomplicated. Included in the app was a bunch of photos from our London wedding last year with 60 guests and my husband in full US Marine Officer attire for which he was granted a marriage visa. We also went savings route so paperwork reduced.
> 
> Appears to have made zero difference.
> 
> I left the states in July with the dog so I could start my new job. Not only missing a husband but missing a fellow dog walker at 6am!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is awfully hard, but the longer the sooner if that makes you feel better??? Please let me know of any updates. I will call at the end of the month again and ask.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Naz4305 said:


> NUSRAT TARIQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i tracked"Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application
> has been processed and a decision has been made and it should be with you
> in the next few days. We do not have the visibility to the actual decision
> made due to confidential reasons.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Hope you receive the call soon to pick up the passport. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> My husband is still waiting for the call even though decision has been made since 20/08.
Click to expand...

Did u apply from pakistan?


----------



## TinaTina

gjscott said:


> Hi Tina, did you not supply the return shipping label with your application ?


Dear GJSCOTT

I did indeed but I assume they either lost it or are having issues with it. I therefore sent them another shipping label via email and provided my UPS account number. No word and I have a sinking feeling they are not going to give me an update anytime soon. Baffling. Could they have lost something?

Thanks


----------



## gjscott

TinaTina said:


> Dear GJSCOTT
> 
> I did indeed but I assume they either lost it or are having issues with it. I therefore sent them another shipping label via email and provided my UPS account number. No word and I have a sinking feeling they are not going to give me an update anytime soon. Baffling. Could they have lost something?
> 
> Thanks


What can you see if you look at the UPS tracking ?


----------



## TinaTina

gjscott said:


> What can you see if you look at the UPS tracking ?


That both labels have yet to be used. The fact that they will not even reply to the escalations by the customer service people has me very worried. Has this happened before?


----------



## Soniaaah

malugr said:


> Hey guys, it has just been too long since I sent my documents. Has anyone that applied in June NON-PRIORITY heard back yet? It is so stressful. I have not seen my husband since May. I am just stuck here, with no news.. It has been 3 long months.


Hey! 

Have not heard back either








Bio 6/23
Documents at Sheffiled 6/30
Email for Eco consideration 8/11


----------



## ILR1980

TinaTina said:


> How can I reach anyone at sheffield aside from the generic email address provided? How can I get an answer?
> 
> Thank you in advance. We are very stressed - everyone who has applied at around the same time I have has received their passport. Even our lawyer stated that this is highly unusual and that their hands are tied in terms of what they could do/who they could reach out to.


Try this email

[email protected]


----------



## malugr

Soniaaah. We will get an answer soon. Let's not loose hope. It's just the waiting can get very fustrating. It really affects your everyday life. But this will be over soon. Please keep me posted.


----------



## Blavae

malugr said:


> Hey guys, it has just been too long since I sent my documents. Has anyone that applied in June NON-PRIORITY heard back yet? It is so stressful. I have not seen my husband since May. I am just stuck here, with no news.. It has been 3 long months.


I haven't seen mine since March, when we got married. I completely sympathise with you 

online application - 6th June
Biometrics- 14th June
Docs received in Sheffield - 20th June
Email being prepared - 10th August

Hopefully not too much longer now :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Khan2603

I tracked my application, same response still sadly,, when will the wait end


----------



## Khan2603

UKVI said I should wait around 12 weeks, which I have its past that now and after that email when I replied they sent me a email saying my details are incorrect, I'm damn sure I gave them the correct ones, what's going on anyone had this too


----------



## Rj88

Khan2603 said:


> UKVI said I should wait around 12 weeks, which I have its past that now and after that email when I replied they sent me a email saying my details are incorrect, I'm damn sure I gave them the correct ones, what's going on anyone had this too


I email them yesterday (for 3rd time asking for status) last two time they said it's being prepared for ECO but this time they said incorrect information and couldn't track. It's really weird. I think everyone is asking them for status for they changed their generic email to " error couldn't find with information u provided" instead of " being prepared for Eco"

Really frustrating now, I just want my passport already! It's been 7 months since I been away from my husband now.


----------



## gjscott




----------



## sunoo

Shraddha123 said:


> Ohhhh good luck I'm expecting to hear some good news in the first week of November, have u been refused before?


No. It is my first application. Fingers crossed


----------



## sunoo

BinaHassan said:


> *Here is my Timeline*
> 
> 
> Country applying from: _PAKISTAN_
> Type of visa applied for: _SPOUSE VISA_
> Date application submitted (online or in person):_ 17TH June 2016_
> Date biometrics taken: 23RD JUNE 2016
> Date documentation was received (Royal Mail Receipt): 28th June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: *SHEFFIELD *
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Tracked Status: 11th Sep 2016
> Received email from ukvi: 12th September 2016 Application processed and decision made
> Official Home Office email: Not yet
> Date your visa was received: Not Yet



Hi Bina,

Fingers crossed and hopefully you will get a positive response. I read your old posts and I have some questions which can help me.

Did your husband and dependants gets the visa?
About your previous marriage, does the divorce decree was issued from UK court or Pakistani court (if your previous marriage was in Pakistan)?

The reason I am asking this question is that I am BRITISH citizen and was previously married in Pakistan with a Pakistani national. I never sponsored her so marriage lasted only few months and decree was obtained through Union Council in Pakistan. My application is right 3 weeks behind you but divorce issue confusing me if it is valid in the UK or not.

Please reply. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## BinaHassan

sunoo said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is my Timeline*
> 
> 
> Country applying from: _PAKISTAN_
> Type of visa applied for: _SPOUSE VISA_
> Date application submitted (online or in person):_ 17TH June 2016_
> Date biometrics taken: 23RD JUNE 2016
> Date documentation was received (Royal Mail Receipt): 28th June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: *SHEFFIELD *
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Tracked Status: 11th Sep 2016
> Received email from ukvi: 12th September 2016 Application processed and decision made
> Official Home Office email: Not yet
> Date your visa was received: Not Yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bina,
> 
> Fingers crossed and hopefully you will get a positive response. I read your old posts and I have some questions which can help me.
> 
> Did your husband and dependants gets the visa?
> About your previous marriage, does the divorce decree was issued from UK court or Pakistani court (if your previous marriage was in Pakistan)?
> 
> The reason I am asking this question is that I am BRITISH citizen and was previously married in Pakistan with a Pakistani national. I never sponsored her so marriage lasted only few months and decree was obtained through Union Council in Pakistan. My application is right 3 weeks behind you but divorce issue confusing me if it is valid in the UK or not.
> 
> Please reply. Many thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

We are still waiting for passport collection. My divorce proceeding from pakistan and then union council certificate issued after 3 months. I am also dual national you can check this link below that link and i cut paste this information for you aswell. We are pakistani national aswell so we can get divorce from pakistan and this information is on there official website.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/overseas-divorces-set13/overseas-divorces-set13

SET13.4 Recognition of overseas divorces which took place on or after 4 April 1988
Under the Family Law Act 1986 an overseas divorce obtained by means of judicial or other proceedings is recognised in the UK only if:
?	it is effective under the law of the country in which it was obtained; and
?	at the relevant date (that is, the date on which proceedings were begun), either party was either habitually resident or domiciled in that country or was a national of that country.
The term ?judicial or other proceedings? requires that there should have been some formal proceedings, either before a court or some other formal body recognised by the state for that purpose (for example, in Pakistan the Union Council). It is an important aspect that the judicial or other body should be impartial as to the outcome of the proceedings.


----------



## BinaHassan

sunoo said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is my Timeline*
> 
> 
> Country applying from: _PAKISTAN_
> Type of visa applied for: _SPOUSE VISA_
> Date application submitted (online or in person):_ 17TH June 2016_
> Date biometrics taken: 23RD JUNE 2016
> Date documentation was received (Royal Mail Receipt): 28th June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: *SHEFFIELD *
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Tracked Status: 11th Sep 2016
> Received email from ukvi: 12th September 2016 Application processed and decision made
> Official Home Office email: Not yet
> Date your visa was received: Not Yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bina,
> 
> Fingers crossed and hopefully you will get a positive response. I read your old posts and I have some questions which can help me.
> 
> Did your husband and dependants gets the visa?
> About your previous marriage, does the divorce decree was issued from UK court or Pakistani court (if your previous marriage was in Pakistan)?
> 
> The reason I am asking this question is that I am BRITISH citizen and was previously married in Pakistan with a Pakistani national. I never sponsored her so marriage lasted only few months and decree was obtained through Union Council in Pakistan. My application is right 3 weeks behind you but divorce issue confusing me if it is valid in the UK or not.
> 
> Please reply. Many thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

Eid holidays in Pakistan so let see when get official email of decision made application. I got to know by tracking my application status with UKVI call centrr. But same time i received email from home office Sheffield to pay IHS fee for dependants.


----------



## BinaHassan

BinaHassan said:


> sunoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is my Timeline*
> 
> 
> Country applying from: _PAKISTAN_
> Type of visa applied for: _SPOUSE VISA_
> Date application submitted (online or in person):_ 17TH June 2016_
> Date biometrics taken: 23RD JUNE 2016
> Date documentation was received (Royal Mail Receipt): 28th June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: *SHEFFIELD *
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Tracked Status: 11th Sep 2016
> Received email from ukvi: 12th September 2016 Application processed and decision made
> Official Home Office email: Not yet
> Date your visa was received: Not Yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bina,
> 
> Fingers crossed and hopefully you will get a positive response. I read your old posts and I have some questions which can help me.
> 
> Did your husband and dependants gets the visa?
> About your previous marriage, does the divorce decree was issued from UK court or Pakistani court (if your previous marriage was in Pakistan)?
> 
> The reason I am asking this question is that I am BRITISH citizen and was previously married in Pakistan with a Pakistani national. I never sponsored her so marriage lasted only few months and decree was obtained through Union Council in Pakistan. My application is right 3 weeks behind you but divorce issue confusing me if it is valid in the UK or not.
> 
> Please reply. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eid holidays in Pakistan so let see when get official email of decision made application. I got to know by tracking my application status with UKVI call centrr. But same time i received email from home office Sheffield to pay IHS fee for dependants.
Click to expand...

Have you attached your court proceeding along with your union council decree?


----------



## Shraddha123

sunoo said:


> Hi Bina,
> 
> Fingers crossed and hopefully you will get a positive response. I read your old posts and I have some questions which can help me.
> 
> Did your husband and dependants gets the visa?
> About your previous marriage, does the divorce decree was issued from UK court or Pakistani court (if your previous marriage was in Pakistan)?
> 
> The reason I am asking this question is that I am BRITISH citizen and was previously married in Pakistan with a Pakistani national. I never sponsored her so marriage lasted only few months and decree was obtained through Union Council in Pakistan. My application is right 3 weeks behind you but divorce issue confusing me if it is valid in the UK or not.
> 
> Please reply. Many thanks in advance.


Hey if you married in the uk (civil partnership) and u have a uk marriage certificate only then will u need to be divorced under UK law if not I think your fine with the divorce certificate u already have. 

Best of luck with ur application 🍀


----------



## shernandez24

Rj88 said:


> I email them yesterday (for 3rd time asking for status) last two time they said it's being prepared for ECO but this time they said incorrect information and couldn't track. It's really weird. I think everyone is asking them for status for they changed their generic email to " error couldn't find with information u provided" instead of " being prepared for Eco"
> 
> Really frustrating now, I just want my passport already! It's been 7 months since I been away from my husband now.


Same happened to me. The good thing is that we aren't alone. What makes me believe that is probably bad communication between the Sheffield office and the call center?

I have the same timeline as you both... I have a feeling we should all be getting responses in the next 2 weeks! I think we are reaching the 70's mark and I think a few people heard back on their day 72-75.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*USA non-priority applications?*

Hello everyone,
Is there anyone here still waiting on a non-priority application from the USA? My husband's biometrics were 7th July so I think we're on 48 days now. So disheartening to see all the decisions on non-priority applications from other countries, and the decisions on priority applications from USA. Would be good to from others on a similar timeline to us!
Thanks!
Nel


----------



## kj_dubbs

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone here still waiting on a non-priority application from the USA? My husband's biometrics were 7th July so I think we're on 48 days now. So disheartening to see all the decisions on non-priority applications from other countries, and the decisions on priority applications from USA. Would be good to from others on a similar timeline to us!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nel




Yes, a few of us are from June. My biometrics on the 8th June in New York. Received by Sheffield on 22nd June. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naz4305

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Did u apply from pakistan?


Yes my husband has applied from Pakistan.

Online application: 19th May
Biometrics: 27th May
Supporting documents sent: 7th June


----------



## Naz4305

Khan2603 said:


> Has he had the official email though


No, no official email yet either. My solicitor used her email address in the application and she said she has not recieved the official email yet.


----------



## Khan2603

Inshallah soon u will hear something


----------



## BinaHassan

Naz4305 said:


> NUSRAT TARIQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did u apply from pakistan?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my husband has applied from Pakistan.
> 
> Online application: 19th May
> Biometrics: 27th May
> Supporting documents sent: 7th June
Click to expand...

Did you track your application? I am waiting for official email. Any idea when decision made then how much time its takes to get the passport?


----------



## Shraddha123

How are u Indian applicants getting ur spouse applications processed so quickly, wow so lucky us Pakistanis really do have the dodgy end of the stick our processing times are so long


----------



## Luciangurl2

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Hello everyone,
> Is there anyone here still waiting on a non-priority application from the USA? My husband's biometrics were 7th July so I think we're on 48 days now. So disheartening to see all the decisions on non-priority applications from other countries, and the decisions on priority applications from USA. Would be good to from others on a similar timeline to us!
> Thanks!
> Nel


I'm 7th july too haven't heard anything but I'm from the Caribbean I could've sworn it was day 49 but I'm slowly loosing my sanity over the whole thing ..oh well


----------



## TRobHux

We have just received my wife's passport back. 

78 looong days from biometrics. 

Have updated the timeline thread with full timeline (#13108).

Thanks to everyone for their support and good luck to those of you who are still waiting! 

Any newbies - pay priority. You'll spend the extra cash anyway calling UKVI at £1.37 a minute.


----------



## AnOceanApart

TRobHux said:


> We have just received my wife's passport back.
> 
> 78 looong days from biometrics.
> 
> Have updated the timeline thread with full timeline (#13108).
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their support and good luck to those of you who are still waiting!
> 
> Any newbies - pay priority. You'll spend the extra cash anyway calling UKVI at £1.37 a minute.



  CONGRATS!!!  

I'm hoping others who have been waiting a while get good news this week too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Foznor

Hi there. Just been reading both your threads and though I'd let you know divorced in Pakistan being recognised in the uk.... 
My husband was a residence in Dubai when him and his X got divorced. He went to Pakistan to obtain his divorce deed from court at the time of divorce in 2012 and we submitted that in our spouse visa this year, that got refused as the divorce certificate was not issued by the union council. As long as a divorce certificate in issued by Nadra ( union council ) it is recognised by the uk officials. Hope this will help ?


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Luciangurl2 said:


> I'm 7th july too haven't heard anything but I'm from the Caribbean I could've sworn it was day 49 but I'm slowly loosing my sanity over the whole thing ..oh well


@Luciangurl2 - I took one day off for the August bank holiday, making it 48 days. People say I'm coping really well with the waiting and the uncertainty....on the inside, I'm going insane ;-) I'm going to bet we both get our decisions next week....keep calm and carry on!! 
Nel


----------



## malugr

CONGRATS Trobhux!!!! Wish you all the best! Hearing people getting answers back makes me happy and gives me hope. Our day is coming.. Our lucky day is coming!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

TRobHux said:


> We have just received my wife's passport back.
> 
> 78 looong days from biometrics.
> 
> Have updated the timeline thread with full timeline (#13108).
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their support and good luck to those of you who are still waiting!
> 
> Any newbies - pay priority. You'll spend the extra cash anyway calling UKVI at £1.37 a minute.



Yay!!!! So happy for you both  What was your timescale like for the temporary visa ....did you get 30 days from the time you received the passport back? 
Nel


----------



## Rj88

Shraddha123 said:


> How are u Indian applicants getting ur spouse applications processed so quickly, wow so lucky us Pakistanis really do have the dodgy end of the stick our processing times are so long


Hmmm well I think Americans applicants on here are on more of wait list compared to other countries lol good luck though everyone is just waiting for some progress


----------



## Rey S.

It looks like August is less of a busy period than June and July. Hope your visa application will be successfull!

Also, I am glad to see some non-priority spouse timelines.


----------



## GlenPHX

My biometrics were july 28th so I'm a couple weeks off from you.



Nel&Jimmy said:


> Hello everyone,
> Is there anyone here still waiting on a non-priority application from the USA? My husband's biometrics were 7th July so I think we're on 48 days now. So disheartening to see all the decisions on non-priority applications from other countries, and the decisions on priority applications from USA. Would be good to from others on a similar timeline to us!
> Thanks!
> Nel


----------



## TGUN

TRobHux said:


> We have just received my wife's passport back.
> 
> 78 looong days from biometrics.
> 
> Have updated the timeline thread with full timeline (#13108).
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their support and good luck to those of you who are still waiting!
> 
> Any newbies - pay priority. You'll spend the extra cash anyway calling UKVI at £1.37 a minute.


Congratulations TRobHux.

Good news is always welcome.

Now you can get on with the rest of your life !


----------



## TGUN

TRobHux said:


> We have just received my wife's passport back.
> 
> 78 looong days from biometrics.
> 
> Have updated the timeline thread with full timeline (#13108).
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their support and good luck to those of you who are still waiting!
> 
> Any newbies - pay priority. You'll spend the extra cash anyway calling UKVI at £1.37 a minute.





GlenPHX said:


> My biometrics were july 28th so I'm a couple weeks off from you.


67 days today.(Biometrics 13 June)

Not including weekends and the bank holiday (as I was accused of by the UKVI call centre!)

Keep the faith:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kj_dubbs

TGUN said:


> 67 days today.(Biometrics 13 June)
> 
> Not including weekends and the bank holiday (as I was accused of by the UKVI call centre!)
> 
> Keep the faith:fingerscrossed:


73 Days since bios
61 Days since package delivered to Sheffield 

Past 60 on both...its gotta be soon!


----------



## Khan2603

Can a list below built for pakistani applications so we know how far each other is, biometrics 20th June islamabad non priority


----------



## TRobHux

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Yay!!!! So happy for you both  What was your timescale like for the temporary visa ....did you get 30 days from the time you received the passport back?
> Nel


Thank you! Our 30 days started last week I think which is perfect for us, wife has been packed for months. 

I know that other people have had it not start for a couple of weeks after receiving the visa, which is weird.

Hopefully the BRP is there at the post office and not delayed.


----------



## TGUN

kj_dubbs said:


> 73 Days since bios
> 61 Days since package delivered to Sheffield
> 
> Past 60 on both...its gotta be soon!


Let's hope so.

64 days since documents received by recorded delivery (and signed for) in Sheffield.

For anyone reading these posts before applying:

*GO PRIORITY*


----------



## mysteron

week 14 of an in-UK postal application. And the wait continue.......


----------



## lady_locks3

Hi all,

So my husband picked up his passport today and his visa has been APPROVED  I'm so happy (no more depression) 

I've updated the timeline thread.

Really hope you all hear and thank you for all being here as my visa family don't know what I would have done without this thread. 

I will pray for you all.

Love .. xx


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So my husband picked up his passport today and his visa has been APPROVED  I'm so happy (no more depression)
> 
> I've updated the timeline thread.
> 
> Really hope you all hear and thank you for all being here as my visa family don't know what I would have done without this thread.
> 
> I will pray for you all.
> 
> Love .. xx


So happy for your both!! That's fantastic news! Wishing you all the best for your future together! Nel x


----------



## malugr

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So my husband picked up his passport today and his visa has been APPROVED  I'm so happy (no more depression)
> 
> I've updated the timeline thread.
> 
> Really hope you all hear and thank you for all being here as my visa family don't know what I would have done without this thread.
> 
> I will pray for you all.
> 
> Love .. xx


So happy for you!!!! Best of luck in the UK! It looks like the NON-PRIORITY from May/June are hearing back now. Lets hope is fast so they start July too!


----------



## BinaHassan

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So my husband picked up his passport today and his visa has been APPROVED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy (no more depression)
> 
> I've updated the timeline thread.
> 
> Really hope you all hear and thank you for all being here as my visa family don't know what I would have done without this thread.
> 
> I will pray for you all.
> 
> Love .. xx



Congratulation - may we all get a positive outcome Inshallah


----------



## TGUN

kj_dubbs said:


> 73 Days since bios
> 61 Days since package delivered to Sheffield
> 
> Past 60 on both...its gotta be soon!





lady_locks3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So my husband picked up his passport today and his visa has been APPROVED  I'm so happy (no more depression)
> 
> I've updated the timeline thread.
> 
> Really hope you all hear and thank you for all being here as my visa family don't know what I would have done without this thread.
> 
> I will pray for you all.
> 
> 
> Love .. xx


happy days! Congratulations. Another family today who can start and lead the life that they have wished for.


----------



## 99visaproblems

Hello guys!

So I am currently in the process of applying for an EEA Residence Card, but this posting is about the EEA Family permit and what rights it gives me.

So quick breakdown, I am an American national and my bf is Swiss. I requested my passport back from my EEA Residence Card application so I could travel. Bc we are not married when I received my COA for the EEA residence card I didn't receive the right to work in the meantime - which was a bummer and part of the reason why I decided to travel in the meantime.

However, now, I'm returning to the US and wanted to enter stress-free and perhaps with the right to work so I applied for the Family Permit to go back in on. So I applied to this a bit over a week ago and have already received it. (Btw this was really easy and no as hard as some posters lead you to believe - and we are unmarried and have not exactly lived the whole two years together).

So, my question is does this family permit give me the right to work? There is literally nothing on it that explicitly lists that. Just the dates of validity and that is a Family Permit. Any help on deciphering this would be great!


----------



## Mini87

Hello Everyone!

I received an email today from the Decision making center in Sheffield stating that my documents are being shipped today. 

I did not get a Heath surcharge refund, does this mean I've been approved?

*Here is my timeline:*

Country Applying from: United States

Type of Visa: Settlement-Wife (priority)

Processing Location: Sheffield, UK

Date of Application: July 25, 2016

Date of Biometrics: August 1, 2016

UPS Package sent: August 2, 2016

UPS Package Arrived in Sheffield: August 4, 2016

Emailed UKVI & response given September 8, 2016: Asked for visa update; generic response and waiting for processing

Email Decision: September 15, 2016

Visa Received: TBA


----------



## gjscott

Mini87 said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I have some updates about my settlement visa!!!!
> 
> 
> Country Applying from: United States
> 
> Type of Visa: Settlement-Wife (priority)
> 
> Processing Location: Sheffield, UK
> 
> Date of Application: July 25, 2016
> 
> Date of Biometrics: August 1, 2016
> 
> UPS Package sent: August 2, 2016
> 
> UPS Package Arrived in Sheffield: August 4, 2016
> 
> Emailed UKVI & response given September 8, 2016: Asked for visa update; generic response and waiting for processing
> 
> Email Decision: September 15, 2016
> 
> Visa Received: TBA


Congratulations Mini87, and thanks for the update.

I've updated the chart. 

Your documents were received in Sheffield four working days before ours, so hopefully we're right there in line.


----------



## gjscott

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Missed my case timeline:
> 2nd Application filing after initial refusal a year ago
> 
> Country applying from: USA (PRIORITY)
> Type of Visa: Settlement (Husband)
> Application submitted online: 19/07/16
> Biometric taken: 22/07/2016
> Date Documents submitted to Sheffield: 28/07/16
> Email from Sheffield stating they've opened file: 11/08/16
> No updates Since.........


Hi TerminatorSpeaks,

Any updates ?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/1122265-visa-processing-complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread-55.html#post11027009


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here is my husbands timeline:
> 
> Applied from: Accra Ghana
> Applied for: Spouse visa/Settlement visa non priority
> Online application submitted: 27th May 2016
> Biometirics and half our supporting documents handed in on: 14th June 2016
> Rest of documents sent to Sheffield: 20th June 2016
> (the documents being split in 2 is the new way it is done in Ghana just to clarify)
> Email 1 received in husband inbox from VISAINFO 16th June saying "Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer."
> Email 2 received in Solicitors inbox from TLS Connect to saying "Your UK visa application has been received by UK Visas & Immigration" on: 20th June 2016
> Decision email: 10th September
> TLS Documents ready for collection email: 14th September
> Collected passport today Visa Approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 Working days from Biometrics to Decision made
> 66 Working days form Biometrics to collection of passport.
> 
> All the best to you all. xx


Wish u very very good luck.


----------



## sunoo

BinaHassan said:


> Have you attached your court proceeding along with your union council decree?



Thanks for your reply Bina. I am aware of that link you sent me and according to this link I should be fine. What does proceeding means? All I did was to signed a deed letter which was sent to Union Council as well as my ex wife through my solicitor and after three months we were issues divorce certificates. During that time her family took all the dowry stuff and that too was mentioned on deed letter signed by both parties. I only attached divorce letter with the application the one issued by NADRA. I never sponsored my ex to UK.


----------



## BinaHassan

sunoo said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you attached your court proceeding along with your union council decree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply Bina. I am aware of that link you sent me and according to this link I should be fine. What does proceeding means? All I did was to signed a deed letter which was sent to Union Council as well as my ex wife through my solicitor and after three months we were issues divorce certificates. During that time her family took all the dowry stuff and that too was mentioned on deed letter signed by both parties. I only attached divorce letter with the application the one issued by NADRA. I never sponsored my ex to UK.
Click to expand...


Yes but did you apply for divorce through court? They want to see your court proceeding aswell. Like notices etc. I am not sure as mine was khula so went through court first, they announced divorce first then i applied in union council n then got decree after 3 months and that was my iddah.


----------



## mivd0612

QUESTION for everybody.....

What is the longest time you have ever seen for a PRIORITY spouse visa?
I know every county is different, but I would like to have an opinion.

Greetings!


----------



## malugr

mivd0612 said:


> QUESTION for everybody.....
> 
> What is the longest time you have ever seen for a PRIORITY spouse visa?
> I know every county is different, but I would like to have an opinion.
> 
> Greetings!


Hey there! 
Priorities from what I have seen take max 1 month. It may take longer but no longer than 2 months from what I have seen...


----------



## AnOceanApart

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So my husband picked up his passport today and his visa has been APPROVED  I'm so happy (no more depression)
> 
> I've updated the timeline thread.
> 
> Really hope you all hear and thank you for all being here as my visa family don't know what I would have done without this thread.
> 
> I will pray for you all.
> 
> Love .. xx


SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! Many congratulations!!!    Thank you for your prayers. May the both of you go forth and have a joyous life together with no more fear of separation <3


----------



## gjscott




----------



## shernandez24

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Hello everyone,
> Is there anyone here still waiting on a non-priority application from the USA? My husband's biometrics were 7th July so I think we're on 48 days now. So disheartening to see all the decisions on non-priority applications from other countries, and the decisions on priority applications from USA. Would be good to from others on a similar timeline to us!
> Thanks!
> Nel



Non priority from USA.
Biometrics taken 10th of June.


----------



## malugr

shernandez24 said:


> Nel&Jimmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> Is there anyone here still waiting on a non-priority application from the USA? My husband's biometrics were 7th July so I think we're on 48 days now. So disheartening to see all the decisions on non-priority applications from other countries, and the decisions on priority applications from USA. Would be good to from others on a similar timeline to us!
> Thanks!
> Nel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non priority from USA.
> Biometrics taken 10th of June.
Click to expand...

Non priority. 
Bio taken June 30th.. 
It is quite disappointing seing all other non priorities application from other countries only taking 1 month. Maybe there is a high number of applicants from USA. That's the most educated guess..


----------



## Rj88

malugr said:


> Non priority.
> Bio taken June 30th..
> It is quite disappointing seing all other non priorities application from other countries only taking 1 month. Maybe there is a high number of applicants from USA. That's the most educated guess..


Or the elections 😂 But I'll stick to your reply just to make myself feel better.


----------



## Soniaaah

malugr said:


> shernandez24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nel&Jimmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> Is there anyone here still waiting on a non-priority application from the USA? My husband's biometrics were 7th July so I think we're on 48 days now. So disheartening to see all the decisions on non-priority applications from other countries, and the decisions on priority applications from USA. Would be good to from others on a similar timeline to us!
> Thanks!
> Nel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non priority from USA.
> Biometrics taken 10th of June.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Non priority.
> Bio taken June 30th..
> It is quite disappointing seing all other non priorities application from other countries only taking 1 month. Maybe there is a high number of applicants from USA. That's the most educated guess..
Click to expand...

I know what you mean :/ Applying from USA, bio 6/23. Honestly, I think politics have to be involved for it to take this long. They make it hard for the UK to come in, so the UK makes it hard for us, vise versa.


----------



## JHSinclair

Soniaaah said:


> I know what you mean :/ Applying from USA, bio 6/23. Honestly, I think politics have to be involved for it to take this long. They make it hard for the UK to come in, so the UK makes it hard for us, vise versa.


They aren't processing us Canadians any quicker... I'm at 80 days and the other non-priority Canadians seem to have been even longer than that. So much for a Commonwealth advantage!


----------



## GlenPHX

Are any USA non-priority people getting their visas? It seems like only the priority people are getting answers. I'm now losing hope that I'll make it for my fiancé's birthday at the end of October. Maybe I can give a priority person who hasn't even applied yet a birthday card to hand deliver to my fiancé because I'm sure they'll see him before I do.


----------



## kj_dubbs

For all those June apps out there........cooooommmmeeeee oooonnnnnn Friday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan2603

Yes it's Friday I blessed day in islam, I pray for everyone like myself facing this struggle that the almighty makes its easier for us and gives us all good news soon inshallah.


----------



## TGUN

It's been very quiet on here over the past couple of days.hwell: :frusty:


----------



## Khan2603

Honestly kick myself and my solicitor everyday who couldn't give me the correct information on priority services, gosh it kills me when I see a priority application go through for someone who applied after me,:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Shraddha123

Basically next week for news now as its end of week 😔


----------



## malugr

I thought USA MAY/June NON PRIORITY we're hearing back... Let's not loose hope Guys! But I get ya is absolutely disappointing seing other priorities that applied in August getting answers back by September. I have waited 3 months now... I hope I'm there by Christmas....


----------



## malugr

GlenPHX said:


> Are any USA non-priority people getting their visas? It seems like only the priority people are getting answers. I'm now losing hope that I'll make it for my fiancé's birthday at the end of October. Maybe I can give a priority person who hasn't even applied yet a birthday card to hand deliver to my fiancé because I'm sure they'll see him before I do.


I get ya. My husbands birthday is at the end of October too... I was planning his birthday party already but I doubt I'll be there.
I think July people will hear back late October early November..


----------



## gjscott

If all you USA *NON-PRIORITY* applicants put up your dates up in the timeline thread I'll make a chart for you too:

Biometrics Date?
Date Documents were Delivered to Sheffield?
Decision date if you have one?


----------



## gjscott




----------



## kj_dubbs

gjscott said:


> If all you USA not priority applicants put up your dates I'll make a chart for you too:
> 
> 
> 
> Biometrics Date?
> 
> Date Documents were Delivered to Sheffield?
> 
> Decision date if you have one?




Thanks. Mine are 

USA non priority
Bios June 08
Package received June 22
Waiting for decision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shraddha123

gjscott said:


> If all you USA *NON-PRIORITY* applicants put up your dates up in the timeline thread I'll make a chart for you too:
> 
> Biometrics Date?
> Date Documents were Delivered to Sheffield?
> Decision date if you have one?


Can u make one for Pakistani applications too please


----------



## gjscott

Shraddha123 said:


> Can u make one for Pakistani applications too please


If you collect the information ?


----------



## gjscott

Please let me know if I've made any date errors?


----------



## kensP-51

gjscott, are those working days or calendar days? Thanks


----------



## malugr

gjscott said:


> If all you USA *NON-PRIORITY* applicants put up your dates up in the timeline thread I'll make a chart for you too:
> 
> Biometrics Date?
> Date Documents were Delivered to Sheffield?
> Decision date if you have one?


Thank you so much for doing this!!!!!! 
Biometrics Date: June 30th 
Documents were Delivered to Sheffield: July 5th


----------



## Starlicious12

gjscott, just to second the thank you. Grateful for you posting the timelines.


----------



## Rj88

gjscott said:


> Please let me know if I've made any date errors?



Applied from USA (non priority) 
Date applied online: July 4th 
Biometric: July 11th 
Docs received in uk by ups: July 13 
Email of docs received: August 13


----------



## gjscott

Rj88 said:


> Applied from USA (non priority)
> Date applied online: July 4th
> Biometric: July 11th
> Docs received in uk by ups: July 13
> Email of docs received: August 13


I'll add you for tomorrow. You're at day 47 now.


----------



## kj_dubbs

gjscott said:


> Please let me know if I've made any date errors?




Awesome work. Thank you! I look forward to the day I become green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGUN

gjscott said:


> If all you USA *NON-PRIORITY* applicants put up your dates up in the timeline thread I'll make a chart for you too:
> 
> Biometrics Date?
> Date Documents were Delivered to Sheffield?
> Decision date if you have one?


Please add:

Biometrics: 13 June - 68 Working days today
Documents delivered to Sheffield: 16 June - 65 Working days today
Decision Date : NONE


----------



## malugr

Haley&Tom3 said:


> Biometrics: June 27th
> Documents Received July 11th
> USA Non-Priority
> Decision Date: Still no word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is so helpful, everyone please update when you receive your decision received emails so I can stay sane!


We have almost the same timeline. I completely get you right now. But I really think we should hear either by early October or mid. 
Bio June 30th 
Documents received July 5th.
NON priority


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

gjscott said:


> Please let me know if I've made any date errors?


Thank you SO much for doing this! This is really appreciated!
Nel x


----------



## Blavae

gjscott said:


> Please let me know if I've made any date errors?


Please Add 
Biometrics :14th June
Docs Received 20th


----------



## TGUN

Blavae said:


> Biometrics- 14th June
> Docs received in Sheffield - 20th June
> 
> Emailed in and got response " Your application is currently in the assessment queue" Does that mean they are processing it or have yet to process it?


Hi Blaeve,

That response is a new one!

What does it mean? I am no expert (clearly or would have gone priority!) but from reading theses posts over the past few weeks probably not much sadly.

I think the call centre just "push a reply button" and its pot luck what it says. :frusty:


----------



## GlenPHX

gjscott said:


> Please let me know if I've made any date errors?


Please add mine.

Biometrics July 28th
Docs received August 3rd
Days elapsed 35 
Btw, I'm pretty sure the days should be counted from the biometrics, not docs received. Any correspondence I've gotten has said that.


----------



## sunoo

BinaHassan said:


> Yes but did you apply for divorce through court? They want to see your court proceeding aswell. Like notices etc. I am not sure as mine was khula so went through court first, they announced divorce first then i applied in union council n then got decree after 3 months and that was my iddah.


Khula is different from divorce. Court usually decides on Khula but in terms of divorce it is pronounced by husband. i submitted an official notice on deed paper to my ex through solicitors. She then went into Union Council to stop the divorce happening and I recieved notices from UC which I ignored as I wanted to proceed with divorce. At the end of three months time, I was issued with computerised divorce certificate. Have you had any news as yet?


----------



## BinaHassan

sunoo said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but did you apply for divorce through court? They want to see your court proceeding aswell. Like notices etc. I am not sure as mine was khula so went through court first, they announced divorce first then i applied in union council n then got decree after 3 months and that was my iddah.
> 
> 
> 
> Khula is different from divorce. Court usually decides on Khula but in terms of divorce it is pronounced by husband. i submitted an official notice on deed paper to my ex through solicitors. She then went into Union Council to stop the divorce happening and I recieved notices from UC which I ignored as I wanted to proceed with divorce. At the end of three months time, I was issued with computerised divorce certificate. Have you had any news as yet?
Click to expand...

Yours is also fine brother


----------



## gjscott

GlenPHX said:


> Please add mine.
> 
> Biometrics July 28th
> Docs received August 3rd
> Days elapsed 35
> Btw, I'm pretty sure the days should be counted from the biometrics, not docs received. Any correspondence I've gotten has said that.


The logic is that they don't/can't actually start processing the application until they receive the evidence packet.


----------



## gjscott

kensP-51 said:


> gjscott, are those working days or calendar days? Thanks


Hi Ken, they're working days. My Excel sheet does not count weekends or the UK national holidays listed on the right.


----------



## GlenPHX

gjscott said:


> GlenPHX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please add mine.
> 
> Biometrics July 28th
> Docs received August 3rd
> Days elapsed 35
> Btw, I'm pretty sure the days should be counted from the biometrics, not docs received. Any correspondence I've gotten has said that.
> 
> 
> 
> The logic is that they don't/can't actually start processing the application until they receive the evidence packet.
Click to expand...

Well I have to hold out hope that what I've read everywhere is true. So I'll keep figuring it from the biometrics date. Otherwise, I'll just keep getting more frustrated.


----------



## gjscott




----------



## Starlicious12

Some news. I received a decision e-mail today. Anxiously waiting for the return of my passport now. No NHS refund yet.


----------



## gjscott

Starlicious12 said:


> Some news. I received a decision e-mail today. Anxiously waiting for the return of my passport now. No NHS refund yet.


This worries me, you applied after us and you have a decision before us.


----------



## gjscott

Updated:


----------



## nyclon

GlenPHX said:


> Well I have to hold out hope that what I've read everywhere is true. So I'll keep figuring it from the biometrics date. Otherwise, I'll just keep getting more frustrated.


If you are applying from the US processing time is calculated from the date documents are received in Sheffield. Biometrics are done by US Homeland Security which has nothing to do with processing your visa. They simply forward the info to UKVI. For those who submit their documents at the same time that they submit biometrics processing time is calculated from biometrics.


----------



## gjscott

Starlicious12 said:


> Some news. I received a decision e-mail today. Anxiously waiting for the return of my passport now. No NHS refund yet.


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

If decision is made then how many days will get to recieve passport?


----------



## Starlicious12

Any day now for you now Gjscott. I bet the e-mail comes tomorrow.


----------



## GlenPHX

I'm seriously about to give up and have my fiancé come here instead. This whole entire priority vs non-priority process is ridiculous and I'm tired of the waiting and I'm literally making myself physically sick from the stress. If I'm this ill only halfway through, I'll be in the hospital by the end of 12 weeks.


----------



## nyclon

GlenPHX said:


> I'm seriously about to give up and have my fiancé come here instead. This whole entire priority vs non-priority process is ridiculous and I'm tired of the waiting and I'm literally making myself physically sick from the stress. If I'm this ill only halfway through, I'll be in the hospital by the end of 12 weeks.


I think it takes about 8 months to get a US visa.


----------



## GlenPHX

nyclon said:


> GlenPHX said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously about to give up and have my fiancé come here instead. This whole entire priority vs non-priority process is ridiculous and I'm tired of the waiting and I'm literally making myself physically sick from the stress. If I'm this ill only halfway through, I'll be in the hospital by the end of 12 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it takes about 8 months to get a US visa.
Click to expand...

Getting myself and especially, my dog, there is the worst experience I think I've ever had in my life. At some point, my health has to come first.


----------



## gjscott

GlenPHX said:


> Getting myself and especially, my dog, there is the worst experience I think I've ever had in my life. At some point, my health has to come first.


70 to 80 working days is the average I've calculated, but I only have 4 data points.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

nyclon said:


> I think it takes about 8 months to get a US visa.


It used to take Canadian citizens _up to *3 years*_ to get a spousal visa for their non-Canadian spouses when applying out of the Canadian High Commission in London (it was a 2 stage process where both the sponsor _and_ applicant had to submit application paperwork)... these days, the federal government hopes to get that down to under 18 months (average processing time is 4-8 months at some international locations).


----------



## kj_dubbs

GlenPHX said:


> Getting myself and especially, my dog, there is the worst experience I think I've ever had in my life. At some point, my health has to come first.




Hi GlenPHX. I know what you mean. If you need any info on getting a dog to the uk let me know - I just got my German shepherd to uk from nyc. Unfortunately husband had to stay and is 63 days into the visa wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malugr

EnglishCM said:


> Hi everyone! I've been watching this forum for sometime, and have a similar timeline to many of you. My fingers are tightly crossed that I hear something the first week of October!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse non-priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 27
> Date biometrics taken: June 30
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 4
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Docs Received email: August 13


We have almost the same timeline. 
Biometrics June 30th 
Date documents received in Sheffield: July 5th 

I honestly think we will hear back mid October. But it will be great the first week but I doubt it. Please keep us all posted. We are almost there!!!!


----------



## fpatel10

GlenPHX said:


> I'm seriously about to give up and have my fiancé come here instead. This whole entire priority vs non-priority process is ridiculous and I'm tired of the waiting and I'm literally making myself physically sick from the stress. If I'm this ill only halfway through, I'll be in the hospital by the end of 12 weeks.


I feel the same way. I now have digestive problems because of all this stress and my husband has lost a lot of weight due to the visa stress as well. It's just so frustrating, I am ready to give up.
When was your biometrics


----------



## Shraddha123

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It used to take Canadian citizens _up to *3 years*_ to get a spousal visa for their non-Canadian spouses when applying out of the Canadian High Commission in London (it was a 2 stage process where both the sponsor _and_ applicant had to submit application paperwork)... these days, the federal government hopes to get that down to under 18 months (average processing time is 4-8 months at some international locations).


Same waiting time for Pakistani applicants too 😢


----------



## Shraddha123

Sometimes wish we had time machines to fast forward into time so we can be at ease and not stress so much


----------



## fpatel10

Anyone past 90 days since biometrics?


----------



## nyclon

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It used to take Canadian citizens _up to *3 years*_ to get a spousal visa for their non-Canadian spouses when applying out of the Canadian High Commission in London (it was a 2 stage process where both the sponsor _and_ applicant had to submit application paperwork)... these days, the federal government hopes to get that down to under 18 months (average processing time is 4-8 months at some international locations).


Blimey! 😱


----------



## shernandez24

nyclon said:


> If you are applying from the US processing time is calculated from the date documents are received in Sheffield. Biometrics are done by US Homeland Security which has nothing to do with processing your visa. They simply forward the info to UKVI. For those who submit their documents at the same time that they submit biometrics processing time is calculated from biometrics.


I'm confused by this. Documents received in Sheffield meaning the day they get there or the email they send out saying online application has been received? 

thanks!
S


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> Anyone past 90 days since biometrics?


96 working days here since biometric ( longest in here perhaps )

now seem going to make a century 

hard to beat this record wait lol and now i have stopped thinking about it


----------



## kavobryan

people with bio date range from June 23- 24th hopefully should get some news this coming week and Sheffield will look towards processing application with bio date this coming week from June 26 - 30th as well as US application with document received date for late June. the end is near for applicant with those dates sit tight guys:fingerscrossed:


----------



## fpatel10

ILR1980 said:


> 96 working days here since biometric ( longest in here perhaps )
> 
> now seem going to make a century
> 
> hard to beat this record wait lol and now i have stopped thinking about it


yeh same here. I don't really think about it. 

I stopped calling as well. waste of money. 
Sigh guess we will just have to wait. Seems as if no one is working there.


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> yeh same here. I don't really think about it.
> 
> I stopped calling as well. waste of money.
> Sigh guess we will just have to wait. Seems as if no one is working there.


Dont forget that our case was not straightforward so that mean more wait than usual as ECO is already relax after sending this email to us that he will finish our case as per his/her wishes now..

I was reading rules about " Complicated or non straight forward cases" and rule say that IF ECO perceive some cases as complicated then he need to tell us the reason for delay i.e if more information needed or if he has to verify something but here they send you only generic email and then open your case after few months


----------



## nyclon

shernandez24 said:


> I'm confused by this. Documents received in Sheffield meaning the day they get there or the email they send out saying online application has been received?
> 
> thanks!
> S


Please remember that the processing times quoted on gov.uk website are historical. For US applicants the calculation begins from when the documents are received in Sheffield. Projected processing times are from when the documents are received in Sheffield. They should all be viewed as guidelines only.


----------



## Khan2603

kavobryan said:


> people with bio date range from June 23- 24th hopefully should get some news this coming week and Sheffield will look towards processing application with bio date this coming week from June 26 - 30th as well as US application with document received date for late June. the end is near for applicant with those dates sit tight guys


Hi how do you know this information


----------



## fpatel10

ILR1980 said:


> Dont forget that our case was not straightforward so that mean more wait than usual as ECO is already relax after sending this email to us that he will finish our case as per his/her wishes now..
> 
> I was reading rules about " Complicated or non straight forward cases" and rule say that IF ECO perceive some cases as complicated then he need to tell us the reason for delay i.e if more information needed or if he has to verify something but here they send you only generic email and then open your case after few months


so you're saying they are supposed to give us a reason and pretty much they will open the case whenever they feel like it?


----------



## nyclon

Khan2603 said:


> Hi how do you know this information


The poster is just expressing hopes.


----------



## Shraddha123

To nyclon

Is there a such thing as someone accidentally misplacing someone's as non priority application into priority applications and somehow miraculously the application is seen quicker? Is that a miracle or have I gone crazy?


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> so you're saying they are supposed to give us a reason and pretty much they will open the case whenever they feel like it?


yea now we are at mercy of ECO he can take days, week or months 

they suppose to tell us the reasons..Read this


*If we can’t make a decision within the service standards*

If there is a problem with your application or if it is complex, we will write to explain why it will not be decided within the normal standard. We will write within the normal processing time for the 8 week standard and within 12 weeks for the 6 month standard. The letter will explain what will happen next.



https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/about-our-services


----------



## nyclon

Shraddha123 said:


> To nyclon
> 
> Is there a such thing as someone accidentally misplacing someone's as non priority application into priority applications and somehow miraculously the application is seen quicker? Is that a miracle or have I gone crazy?


Highly doubtful.


----------



## fpatel10

ILR1980 said:


> yea now we are at mercy of ECO he can take days, week or months
> 
> they suppose to tell us the reasons..Read this
> 
> 
> *If we can’t make a decision within the service standards*
> 
> If there is a problem with your application or if it is complex, we will write to explain why it will not be decided within the normal standard. We will write within the normal processing time for the 8 week standard and within 12 weeks for the 6 month standard. The letter will explain what will happen next.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/about-our-services




yeh I just came across that as well. They did not provide us with reasons. If i get a bit tense on the phone with the UKVI they just start to get angry with me.

Any idea how we can request the reason of why it's taking so long?

Did your MP not do anything?


----------



## gjscott

shernandez24 said:


> I'm confused by this. Documents received in Sheffield meaning the day they get there or the email they send out saying online application has been received?
> 
> thanks!
> S


I assume that it's when the documents are shown as delivered by the courier. 
I use this date because some have reported not receiving a notification from Sheffield, including myself.


----------



## JHSinclair

fpatel10 said:


> I feel the same way. I now have digestive problems because of all this stress and my husband has lost a lot of weight due to the visa stress as well. It's just so frustrating, I am ready to give up.
> When was your biometrics


Oh wow, you are still waiting?! I had hoped you had just forgotten to let us know in your jubilation. It must be in the high 90s for you then, right? That is not reassuring news for the other Canadians (myself included). Is there any reason for the delay as far as you know? They didn't have to investigate anything?

At 82 days I've been to the Dr 3 times for stress related problems. If I don't hear in the next 2 weeks my whole reason for going becomes moot. High anxiety, right here.


----------



## nyclon

gjscott said:


> I assume that it's when the documents are shown as delivered by the courier.
> I use this date because some have reported not receiving a notification from Sheffield, including myself.


As already discussed.




> Originally Posted by shernandez24 View Post
> I'm confused by this. Documents received in Sheffield meaning the day they get there or the email they send out saying online application has been received?
> 
> thanks!


Please remember that the processing times quoted on gov.uk website are historical. For US applicants the calculation begins from when the documents are received in Sheffield. Projected processing times are from when the documents are received in Sheffield. They should all be viewed as guidelines only.


----------



## JHSinclair

ILR1980 said:


> yea now we are at mercy of ECO he can take days, week or months
> 
> they suppose to tell us the reasons..Read this
> 
> 
> *If we can’t make a decision within the service standards*
> 
> If there is a problem with your application or if it is complex, we will write to explain why it will not be decided within the normal standard. We will write within the normal processing time for the 8 week standards and within 12 weeks for the 6 month standard. The letter will explain what will happen next.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/about-our-services


They say that on everything, but all it means is that they are supposed to tell you if it is going to take longer than the 12 weeks. Since they have sent you the "not straightforward" email, they have met that criteria. I don't think it actually means there was anything "not straightforward" about your application, just that they couldn't get it processed in time. I haven't seen anyone on here get an actual reason given why it will take longer!


----------



## JHSinclair

nyclon said:


> Please remember that the processing times quoted on gov.uk website are historical. For US applicants the calculation begins from when the documents are received in Sheffield. Projected processing times are from when the documents are received in Sheffield. They should all be viewed as guidelines only.


They can't possibly be historical, they must be BS. If 100% of the applications processed for the last month(s) have been within 30 days, then what percent are all of us non-priority people here?!! 

The stats were responsible for a lot of us on here thinking we can save the $$ on priority!


----------



## JHSinclair

gjscott said:


> Updated:


I think AnOceanApart is Canadian?


----------



## ILR1980

JHSinclair said:


> They say that on everything, but all it means is that they are supposed to tell you if it is going to take longer than the 12 weeks. Since they have sent you the "not straightforward" email, they have met that criteria. I don't think it actually means there was anything "not straightforward" about your application, just that they couldn't get it processed in time. I haven't seen anyone on here get an actual reason given why it will take longer!


If you read the above link on Gov.UK then " they suppose to tell us why it will not be decided within service standard and what will happen next ? sending same generic " not straightforward email " dont tell you anything about why..it just tell you your case is not straightforward but not why

secondly what if ECO perceive straight forward case as not straightforward just to cope with backlog ? I mean look i received this email back in july and they just started to work on my application in September as got call form them week ago so how could someone know whether application is straight forward or not without working on it


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> yeh I just came across that as well. They did not provide us with reasons. If i get a bit tense on the phone with the UKVI they just start to get angry with me.
> 
> Any idea how we can request the reason of why it's taking so long?
> 
> Did your MP not do anything?


Yes thats what i asked MP to find out but he told me it could take up to one month to get response form them so still waiting.. 
Unfortunately there is no other way as UKVI tracking service is rubbish


----------



## JHSinclair

ILR1980 said:


> If you read the above link on Gov.UK then " they suppose to tell us why it will not be decided within service standard and what will happen next ? sending same generic " not straightforward email " dont tell you anything about why..it just tell you your case is not straightforward but not why
> 
> secondly what if ECO perceive straight forward case as not straightforward just to cope with backlog ? I mean look i received this email back in july and they just started to work on my application in September as got call form them week ago so how could someone know whether application is straight forward or not without working on it


That's what I mean. I think they just use the "it's not straightforward" as a generic WHY to deal with this rule about letting applicants know if it will take longer than 12 weeks.


----------



## nyclon

JHSinclair said:


> I think AnOceanApart is Canadian?


She's an American applying from Canada.


----------



## Shraddha123

What if u went to Sheffield visa office and asked in person for update, is that allowed?


----------



## kavobryan

Khan2603 said:


> Hi how do you know this information


based on different forums people have been getting decision made emails who have bio date upto June 23rd. in this week.


----------



## Shraddha123

kavobryan said:


> based on different forums people have been getting decision made emails who have bio date upto June 23rd. in this week.


Roughly 84 days then


----------



## Shraddha123

Shraddha123 said:


> Roughly 84 days then


Meaning people who made applications in August will hear news in November sometime


----------



## kavobryan

gjscott said:


> I assume that it's when the documents are shown as delivered by the courier.
> I use this date because some have reported not receiving a notification from Sheffield, including myself.


Document received in Sheffield I take it is when your online application that was submitted at the embassy along with your passport have been delivered to Sheffield. as your Local embassy collect these document and send them off to Sheffield for processing.


----------



## JHSinclair

Shraddha123 said:


> Roughly 84 days then


no, June 23rd is less than 60 days, only business days count.


----------



## kavobryan

JHSinclair said:


> They can't possibly be historical, they must be BS. If 100% of the applications processed for the last month(s) have been within 30 days, then what percent are all of us non-priority people here?!!
> 
> The stats were responsible for a lot of us on here thinking we can save the $$ on priority!


I believe that there stats are really misleading and that helps to add to all of us frustration. I think the Home Office is design to play cat and mouse games with hard working people lives


----------



## nyclon

JHSinclair said:


> They can't possibly be historical, they must be BS. If 100% of the applications processed for the last month(s) have been within 30 days, then what percent are all of us non-priority people here?!!
> 
> The stats were responsible for a lot of us on here thinking we can save the $$ on priority!


For Canada, at least Toronto the processing information is from July. So if it was within 30 days, those were applications submitted in May. There is no information beyond that. It is historical information about visas already processed and not a predictor of future applications. If you submitted your application in June, July or August and have not received your visa obviously the processing times have changed.


----------



## JHSinclair

nyclon said:


> For Canada, at least Toronto the processing information is from July. So if it was within 30 days, those were applications submitted in May. There is no information beyond that. It is historical information about visas already processed and not a predictor of future applications. If you submitted your application in June, July or August and have not received your visa obviously the processing times have changed.


As I understand it, that is for applications processed in the month of July. 30 days would mean applicants from June 18 onward, in order to be processed by July 31. Since there are more than a couple of us on here from May and early June, that cannot possibly be true.


----------



## kavobryan

JHSinclair said:


> no, June 23rd is less than 60 days, only business days count.


yea that's right.


----------



## Blavae

JHSinclair said:


> They say that on everything, but all it means is that they are supposed to tell you if it is going to take longer than the 12 weeks. Since they have sent you the "not straightforward" email, they have met that criteria. I don't think it actually means there was anything "not straightforward" about your application, just that they couldn't get it processed in time. I haven't seen anyone on here get an actual reason given why it will take longer!


The problem I see is I'm on week 14 now, I never received an email about it not being straightforward, so I'm even more frustrated because I had in my head that it would only take the 12 weeks due to them not sending me that email. So basically everyone is waiting "longer than expected" whether they received the email or not it seems  :smash::smash::smash:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Shraddha123 said:


> What if u went to Sheffield visa office and asked in person for update, is that allowed?


You'd _never_ get past security - they have security posted at the front door of most, if not all government office buildings, even anonymous looking ones here in London that are away from Westminster and have no indication that they have government departments in them (my husband works in one of these office buildings and has advised me to _always_ wait outside the front entrance [i.e. don't ask to enter the building] if I am meeting him during or after the end of his working day and just to text him upon arrival)... you have to state your business to the sentry on duty and even if you somehow did manage to get in, they wouldn't give you any information.


----------



## kj_dubbs

Blavae said:


> The problem I see is I'm on week 14 now, I never received an email about it not being straightforward, so I'm even more frustrated because I had in my head that it would only take the 12 weeks due to them not sending me that email. So basically everyone is waiting "longer than expected" whether they received the email or not it seems  :smash::smash::smash:




Right there with you. Having to move the final remaining positivity I can muster from my soul into this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan2603

Well I hope your right with the estimate, I'm June 20th biometrics from islamabad, I got the case not straightforward email on 10th August, but the call is recieved on the 24th August by the home office told me the email was computer generated and my application would be processed the week after which it hasn't obviously I'm on 63 days so far.


----------



## Khan2603

Can pakistani applicants please list there biometric dates and place of application, I would like to keep a track of how your getting on please


----------



## nyclon

Khan2603 said:


> Can pakistani applicants please list there biometric dates and place of application, I would like to keep a track of how your getting on please


You should be able to find this information on the timeline thread.


----------



## Khan2603

How do I do that


----------



## kavobryan

only if they are considerate enough will they send you and email after week 14 Blavae to tell us that our application is not straightforward but they waited until the last minute after waiting a grueling 12weeks and some time more then they will send generic email about our application is not straightforward which send us right under.


----------



## kavobryan

Khan2603 said:


> Well I hope your right with the estimate, I'm June 20th biometrics from islamabad, I got the case not straightforward email on 10th August, but the call is recieved on the 24th August by the home office told me the email was computer generated and my application would be processed the week after which it hasn't obviously I'm on 63 days so far.


you are on the ball at least the Home Office is in contact with you there must be some form of hold ups why you haven't received yours at yet but hopefully this week you should be able to get your outcome.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

gjscott said:


>


@gjscott - the fabulous chart you posted for non-priority USA applicants isn't showing on my forum posts anymore. Would you post it again, or private message me so I can give you my email address?
Thank you!
Nel


----------



## kavobryan

Khan2603 said:


> How do I do that


Go on the "Post your time line" threads and go to the last couple of pages on that thread and you will get some information about Pakistani application and timelines


----------



## nyclon

Khan2603 said:


> How do I do that


Scroll through the timeline thread for posts from Pakistan. That is what other posters have done in order to make day count charts.


----------



## JHSinclair

Blavae said:


> The problem I see is I'm on week 14 now, I never received an email about it not being straightforward, so I'm even more frustrated because I had in my head that it would only take the 12 weeks due to them not sending me that email. So basically everyone is waiting "longer than expected" whether they received the email or not it seems  :smash::smash::smash:


I hear you! I got the email retroactively when they started processing my application at 15 weeks. "Your application HAS NOT BEEN straightforward".


----------



## kavobryan

Shraddha123 said:


> Biometrics : 7th August @ Islamabad
> 
> Confirmation online application received : 10th August
> 
> Supporting documents sent : 23 August
> 
> Confirmation supporting documents received : 24th August
> 
> And now I'm waiting, Mines is non priority application.


did you get two separate emails to confirm receipt of both online application as well as supporting documents?


----------



## JHSinclair

There are aren't many of us on here, but for the CANADIANS, here are the recent processing times of applicants on this forum (* indicates visa not yet received):

(as of Sept 18)	-------------biometrics----docs received--visa received-----# of working days 

Osthp--------NP--Ottawa---22-Feb-16----24-Feb-16---24-May-16--------64 
Amanda12----P---Edm.-----27-Apr-16----29-Apr-16---27-Jun-16	--------42 
zazumtl------NP--Ottawa---26-Apr-16-----------------28-Jul-16---------66 
Sj786--------NP--Edm.-----12-May-16----13-May-16--16-Aug-16--------68 
Fpatel-------NP---Vcr ------10-May-16---------------------------------92* 
CC1984-----NP?---Edm.----17-May-16----18-May-16---8-Jun-16---------16 
JHSinclair----NP---Toronto--24-May-16----------------------------------82*	with 2 children	
Love London--P----Toronto--7-Jun-16-----8-Jun-16-----13-Jun-16---------5 
JessV--------P----Toronto--1-Jun-16-----2-Jun-16-----15-Jun-16--------11 
Ontario------P----Toronto--13-Jul-16	----------------------------------47? hasn't updated?	
KellytheCat---NP---Edm.-----5-Aug-16-----------------9-Aug-16--------30 
Dex103------P------------16-Aug-16----17-Aug-16--------------------23* with 1 child	
Afterthree ----P------------30-Aug-16---------------------------------14* 
AnOceanApart-P------------31-Aug-16----1-Sep-16---------------------13* Amer. app. in CAN. 

*keep in mind, the July processing times from UKVI have Toronto at half the time of Vancouver, Edmonton, and Ottawa.


----------



## TGUN

Nel&Jimmy said:


> @gjscott - the fabulous chart you posted for non-priority USA applicants isn't showing on my forum posts anymore. Would you post it again, or private message me so I can give you my email address?
> Thank you!
> Nel


@gjscott:
No sign of your chart that you posted yesterday for me either.
Could you please place it again on another post.

Thanks


----------



## gjscott

TGUN said:


> @gjscott:
> No sign of your chart that you posted yesterday for me either.
> Could you please place it again on another post.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, without thinking I was deleting the old charts from my cloud, I'l leave them from now.


----------



## gjscott




----------



## gjscott




----------



## gjscott

Nel&Jimmy said:


> @gjscott - the fabulous chart you posted for non-priority USA applicants isn't showing on my forum posts anymore. Would you post it again, or private message me so I can give you my email address?
> Thank you!
> Nel


Sorry Nel, without thinking i was removing the older chart screenshots from my cloud which will delete them here.

I'll leave them from now. 

You can have the Excel file for yourself it you like, as long as you're not rude about my rudimentary programming?


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

@gjscott, thank you SO much! 
Nel x


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

gjscott said:


> Sorry Nel, without thinking i was removing the older chart screenshots from my cloud which will delete them here.
> 
> I'll leave them from now.
> 
> You can have the Excel file for yourself it you like, as long as you're not rude about my rudimentary programming?


Ooh, I'd love that - yes please! I'm sure your programming is just fine!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*Sunday notifications?*

I wonder if any lucky person will get a notification on their application from UKVI today? Seems there's been a few that come through on a Sunday evening!!
Here's hoping!
Nel


----------



## GlenPHX

kj_dubbs said:


> Hi GlenPHX. I know what you mean. If you need any info on getting a dog to the uk let me know - I just got my German shepherd to uk from nyc. Unfortunately husband had to stay and is 63 days into the visa wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I actually have done all the research and spoken with my vet so I know exactly the steps that need to happen for her to get there.



fpatel10 said:


> I feel the same way. I now have digestive problems because of all this stress and my husband has lost a lot of weight due to the visa stress as well. It's just so frustrating, I am ready to give up.
> When was your biometrics


July 28th. I've been sick for almost 3 weeks now.

Who in the USA is still waiting for a non-priority fiancé visa? Am I the only one left?


----------



## Soniaaah

GlenPHX said:


> Who in the USA is still waiting for a non-priority fiancé visa? Am I the only one left?


I am as well. Bio 6/28 and arrived in the U.K. 6/30


----------



## nyclon

GlenPHX said:


> Thanks. I actually have done all the research and spoken with my vet so I know exactly the steps that need to happen for her to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> July 28th. I've been sick for almost 3 weeks now.
> 
> Who in the USA is still waiting for a non-priority fiancé visa? Am I the only one left?


Read through the posts in this thread. Someone has taken the time to recap the day count for US priority and non-priority applicants.


----------



## Nai

I have been sent on the 6th of September an e-mail stating that the application had been opened at the Bogota visa section and an SMS that the application had been forwarded to the UKVI. I'm not sure if the documents have arrived as it wasn't mentioned in neither of them. Someone knows if that is normal not to receive confirmation of receiving the documents when one hands in the supporting documents and forms to the VFS on the same occasion biometrics are taken?


----------



## gjscott

G&L said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is our timeline so far for a fiancee visa:
> 
> Applied from USA (non-priority)
> Date applied online: July 10th
> Biometric: July 14th
> Email of docs received: August 12th
> 
> Like a few others, wished we'd gone priority.


Hi, when did your documents physically arrive in Sheffield ?


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Decision had made but not getting call for collection .its extremly terriable wait.


----------



## Shraddha123

kavobryan said:


> did you get two separate emails to confirm receipt of both online application as well as supporting documents?


I got a letter confirming supporting documents have been received and I got an email confirming they have received my online application


----------



## Khan2603

Have you had the official email yet NUSRAT


----------



## Khan2603

The start of a new week and it brings new hope for everyone of us out there, we can pray for one another and you never know this week maybe our week where this killer wait is put to rest, the almighty is great.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

No didnot get official mail yet.


----------



## TGUN

GlenPHX said:


> Thanks. I actually have done all the research and spoken with my vet so I know exactly the steps that need to happen for her to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> July 28th. I've been sick for almost 3 weeks now.
> 
> Who in the USA is still waiting for a non-priority fiancé visa? Am I the only one left?


GlenPHX
Make sure your vet completes form "Appendix IV"as well.

Ours did not (US NATIONAL VET PRACTICE AS WELL) and we could not bring the dog into UK. She had to go into quarantine for almost 2 weeks at a cost of over £500 until all was sorted. Vet accepted no liability!!


----------



## BinaHassan

Have contacted UKVI today and they told that Our decision made on 9th sep and received email from home office for IHS fee to pay for dependants on 11th September. Is this a good sign as they asking payment after making decision?


----------



## Khan2603

I would think yes it is


----------



## kavobryan

BinaHassan said:


> Have contacted UKVI today and they told that Our decision made on 9th sep and received email from home office for IHS fee to pay for dependants on 11th September. Is this a good sign as they asking payment after making decision?


yes thats grate news congrats.... get that fee paid ASAP


----------



## malugr

Great news! Congratulations!! Pay the fee as soon as you can, and it sounds like good news to me! 
Where you a priority or non priority? Give us your timeline please!


----------



## nyclon

malugr said:


> Great news! Congratulations!! Pay the fee as soon as you can, and it sounds like good news to me!
> Where you a priority or non priority? Give us your timeline please!


His timeline is on the timeline thread.


----------



## JHSinclair

Got the decision made notice in response to my email to UKVI this morning- I called them (what's a couple more £ at this point?) and the decision was made Friday, (day 82) and my passports should be in Toronto for pick up in 3-4 days. So glad this wait is almost over, fingers crossed our visas were approved!!!


----------



## shernandez24

JHSinclair said:


> Got the decision made notice in response to my email to UKVI this morning- I called them (what's a couple more £ at this point?) and the decision was made Friday, (day 82) and my passports should be in Toronto for pick up in 3-4 days. So glad this wait is almost over, fingers crossed our visas were approved!!!



congrats!!!! 82 days since biometrics or documents arrival??


----------



## malugr

JHSinclair said:


> Got the decision made notice in response to my email to UKVI this morning- I called them (what's a couple more £ at this point?) and the decision was made Friday, (day 82) and my passports should be in Toronto for pick up in 3-4 days. So glad this wait is almost over, fingers crossed our visas were approved!!!


Congrats!!!! Sorry for asking again but are you non priority or priority?


----------



## malugr

I called UKVI last week. Honestly they never have a clue of what's going on. I called 3 weeks ago and they said it was being processed. I called last week and the lady had no clue where my application was. I don't understand how the system works but it is embarrassing and fustrating.


----------



## TGUN

JHSinclair said:


> Got the decision made notice in response to my email to UKVI this morning- I called them (what's a couple more £ at this point?) and the decision was made Friday, (day 82) and my passports should be in Toronto for pick up in 3-4 days. So glad this wait is almost over, fingers crossed our visas were approved!!!


Fantastic news for you.

Here is hoping something moves now for everyone else who has been waiting so long.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shernandez24

malugr said:


> I called UKVI last week. Honestly they never have a clue of what's going on. I called 3 weeks ago and they said it was being processed. I called last week and the lady had no clue where my application was. I don't understand how the system works but it is embarrassing and fustrating.


Hey! Same thing happened to me. I got an email on the 11th of August saying that my online application was received and it was being prepared to be looked at by an ECO and then a month later I email to see the status and they can't find my application. I called and said they would escalate my case but that was last week and I still haven't heard anything. Im on day 72 since biometrics and day 63 since documents arrived in Sheffield so im hoping that I hear something sometime this week or next week and that information given by the call center is just them not knowing what the heck is happening.


----------



## JHSinclair

malugr said:


> Congrats!!!! Sorry for asking again but are you non priority or priority?


Stupidly non priority! I fell for the stats posted on the UKVI site.


----------



## kavobryan

shernandez24 said:


> Hey! Same thing happened to me. I got an email on the 11th of August saying that my online application was received and it was being prepared to be looked at by an ECO and then a month later I email to see the status and they can't find my application. I called and said they would escalate my case but that was last week and I still haven't heard anything. Im on day 72 since biometrics and day 63 since documents arrived in Sheffield so im hoping that I hear something sometime this week or next week and that information given by the call center is just them not knowing what the heck is happening.


seems like the call center haven't been given much information to work with so they just randomly tell you what they think. that's a pretty long wait i hope you here something positive this week.


----------



## TGUN

shernandez24 said:


> Hey! Same thing happened to me. I got an email on the 11th of August saying that my online application was received and it was being prepared to be looked at by an ECO and then a month later I email to see the status and they can't find my application. I called and said they would escalate my case but that was last week and I still haven't heard anything. Im on day 72 since biometrics and day 63 since documents arrived in Sheffield so im hoping that I hear something sometime this week or next week and that information given by the call center is just them not knowing what the heck is happening.


69 days since biometrics
66 days since documents received.

Remain positive.We are nearer the end than the beginning.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JessFarnworth

It has only been 17 working days since received our docs but as with everyone on here I'm sure, we are feeling the frustration of waiting. I last saw my husband on the 7th of July as I had to return to the US for work. I read on another post that there is an email you can send to inquire about your application. Is this so? And if any one knows of it would they be able to share with me? Kind regards, Jessica


----------



## BinaHassan

kavobryan said:


> yes thats grate news congrats.... get that fee paid ASAP


that IHS fee calculated as zero balance for dependants and i spoke to UKVI contact centre they said under 16 exampt. Actually what i think is we have not attached IHS Ref numbers of my husband and sons with the application when we submitted. May be we needed to give them as well. because my husband IHS charge physically taken so it linked with GWF number so that they didnt asked payment for my husband but kids IHS calculated zero so that i think they needed that IHS number which issued as zero calculated so that they sent that EMAIL. but they sent that email after making decision. UKVI contact center also said usually they refund if refuse but after making decison this kind of email you receive then their might be some good news. so let see if its in our favour. Please pray for us.


----------



## malugr

JessFarnworth said:


> It has only been 17 working days since received our docs but as with everyone on here I'm sure, we are feeling the frustration of waiting. I last saw my husband on the 7th of July as I had to return to the US for work. I read on another post that there is an email you can send to inquire about your application. Is this so? And if any one knows of it would they be able to share with me? Kind regards, Jessica


Hey Jessica! Welcome. 
https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/

Above is the link either to email them or call them but they were not very helpful to me. But you can go and give it a try.


----------



## gjscott




----------



## shernandez24

So I'm hoping that the group of people where their documents arrived to Sheffield on the week of June 20-24 including TGUN who's documents arrived on the previous week we hear something this week!

I just wanted to know what is your current status or what emails or information have you received from the UKVI??

TGUN
BLVAE
KJ_DUBBS

So i know where I stand with my " we don't know where your documents are" status.

I am feeling very hopeful this week!


----------



## gjscott

Reordered the list correctly to when documents were received in Sheffield:


----------



## gjscott

gretchendavid said:


> Hi there,
> I'm in almost exactly the same position as you. My non-priority application from the USA was received in Sheffield on 20th June & I'm still waiting. I also regret not going priority. I thought it would be fine as I had things to take care of in the States so didn't need to get it TOO quickly but I certainly didn't expect to be still waiting in September... anyway, best of luck to you too.


Hi, if you provide the following info I can add you to the tracking chart:

Biometric date ?
Date Documents received at Sheffield ?(the actual date, not the email response date)


----------



## mivd0612

Nai said:


> I have been sent on the 6th of September an e-mail stating that the application had been opened at the Bogota visa section and an SMS that the application had been forwarded to the UKVI. I'm not sure if the documents have arrived as it wasn't mentioned in neither of them. Someone knows if that is normal not to receive confirmation of receiving the documents when one hands in the supporting documents and forms to the VFS on the same occasion biometrics are taken?




My time-line is just a week later than your, my paperwork is processed in Bogota too....
Please, keep update, I got received confirmation on the 13th.


----------



## TGUN

shernandez24 said:


> So I'm hoping that the group of people where their documents arrived to Sheffield on the week of June 20-24 including TGUN who's documents arrived on the previous week we hear something this week!
> 
> I just wanted to know what is your current status or what emails or information have you received from the UKVI??
> 
> TGUN
> BLVAE
> KJ_DUBBS
> 
> So i know where I stand with my " we don't know where your documents are" status.
> 
> I am feeling very hopeful this week!


No change I am afraid. Heard nothing since 10 August when e-mail said "being prepared for ECO"

Remain positive as anything else is futile.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blavae

shernandez24 said:


> So I'm hoping that the group of people where their documents arrived to Sheffield on the week of June 20-24 including TGUN who's documents arrived on the previous week we hear something this week!
> 
> I just wanted to know what is your current status or what emails or information have you received from the UKVI??
> 
> TGUN
> BLVAE
> KJ_DUBBS
> 
> So i know where I stand with my " we don't know where your documents are" status.
> 
> I am feeling very hopeful this week!



I emailed in on the 6th, got an escalation, called back last Thursday and asked for update, got a response to my escalation saying"Your application is currently in the assessment queue. We will contact you
once a decision has been made, or if further documents are required."

So far nothing else, I'm going to call again on Thursday or Friday. :frusty::frusty:


----------



## gjscott

Blavae said:


> I emailed in on the 6th, got an escalation, called back last Thursday and asked for update, got a response to my escalation saying"Your application is currently in the assessment queue. We will contact you
> once a decision has been made, or if further documents are required."
> 
> So far nothing else, I'm going to call again on Thursday or Friday. :frusty::frusty:


Does anyone know where I can find out how long a priority application is supposed to take? I can only see information for non-priority.


----------



## nyclon

gjscott said:


> Does anyone know where I can find out how long a priority application is supposed to take? I can only see information for non-priority.


All priority processing does is put your application ahead of non-priority applications. There are no guarantees that it will be processed in a specific amount of time.


----------



## gjscott

OK, I've heard nothing about our VISA application, HOWEVER, I just checked the UPS tracking and it states that the package has been 'Picked up' and will be delivered to us on Wednesday 21st.

I think we haven't had a notification because IIRC the lawyer had his email for correspondence on the application. 

I've checked my credit card account and there have been no refunds. 

We should know what's going on by 1 or 2 am when the lawyer gets to work.


----------



## Naz4305

So in response to my escalation (as it has been 4 weeks since the update that a decision has been made and still no call to pick up the passport) i just received the below email:

Dear XXXX

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We would like to apologise for the delay in responding to you. We have
received the following update on your escalated case.

"The email address, XXXXX, belongs to the sponsor so
no information can be given without a signed letter of consent from the
applicant" 

So annoyed right now. They have been providing the status updates on the same email address but now they wont escalate because i am the sponsor and not the applicant.


----------



## gretchendavid

gjscott said:


> Hi, if you provide the following info I can add you to the tracking chart:
> 
> Biometric date ?
> Date Documents received at Sheffield ?(the actual date, not the email response date)


Hi gjscott,

Biometrics: 16 June
Docs received: 22 June
(still waiting for decision obviously)

Thanks so much for the chart!


----------



## gjscott

gretchendavid said:


> Hi gjscott,
> 
> Biometrics: 16 June
> Docs received: 22 June
> (still waiting for decision obviously)
> 
> Thanks so much for the chart!


sorry, forgot to ask, is it a priority or regular application?


----------



## gretchendavid

gretchendavid said:


> Hi gjscott,
> 
> Biometrics: 16 June
> Docs received: 22 June
> (still waiting for decision obviously)
> 
> Thanks so much for the chart!


Correction, sorry: they received the docs on 20 June
And many congratulations on your news!


----------



## gretchendavid

Non-priority


----------



## Starlicious12

gjscott said:


> OK, I've heard nothing about our VISA application, HOWEVER, I just checked the UPS tracking and it states that the package has been 'Picked up' and will be delivered to us on Wednesday 21st.
> 
> I think we haven't had a notification because IIRC the lawyer had his email for correspondence on the application.
> 
> I've checked my credit card account and there have been no refunds.
> 
> We should know what's going on by 1 or 2 am when the lawyer gets to work.


Told you it was coming soon. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## gjscott

Starlicious12 said:


> Told you it was coming soon. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Just got an email from our lawyer stating he'd received the decision made email. The decision took 27 days, and the tracking chart gives an average of 26.3 days, so we landed right on it. 

:rockon:


----------



## kj_dubbs

shernandez24 said:


> So I'm hoping that the group of people where their documents arrived to Sheffield on the week of June 20-24 including TGUN who's documents arrived on the previous week we hear something this week!
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know what is your current status or what emails or information have you received from the UKVI??
> 
> 
> 
> TGUN
> 
> BLVAE
> 
> KJ_DUBBS
> 
> 
> 
> So i know where I stand with my " we don't know where your documents are" status.
> 
> 
> 
> I am feeling very hopeful this week!




Zilch, nothing, nudda for me so far. Congratulations though - great to hear you've got it. A slight emotional wreck today for me, but your news has lightened the load. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnOceanApart

gjscott said:


> just got an email from our lawyer stating he'd received the decision made email. The decision took 27 days, and the tracking chart gives an average of 26.3 days, so we landed right on it.
> 
> :rockon:


Woohoo!!!


----------



## JessFarnworth

Was this working days?


----------



## gjscott

JessFarnworth said:


> Was this working days?


Yes, working days.


----------



## ctyler

Nai said:


> I have been sent on the 6th of September an e-mail stating that the application had been opened at the Bogota visa section and an SMS that the application had been forwarded to the UKVI. I'm not sure if the documents have arrived as it wasn't mentioned in neither of them. Someone knows if that is normal not to receive confirmation of receiving the documents when one hands in the supporting documents and forms to the VFS on the same occasion biometrics are taken?


From Brazil, our documents go straight with our application to Bogota. When they say your application has been opened at the Bogota visa section, they mean the package that was sent with all your documents.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

gjscott said:


> Just got an email from our lawyer stating he'd received the decision made email. The decision took 27 days, and the tracking chart gives an average of 26.3 days, so we landed right on it.
> 
> :rockon:


Yay!!! So pleased for you....hope you get the delivery very soon!!!
Nel


----------



## GlenPHX

TGUN said:


> GlenPHX
> Make sure your vet completes form "Appendix IV"as well.
> 
> Ours did not (US NATIONAL VET PRACTICE AS WELL) and we could not bring the dog into UK. She had to go into quarantine for almost 2 weeks at a cost of over £500 until all was sorted. Vet accepted no liability!!


You mean the 7 page Vet Health Certificate?


----------



## Nai

ctyler said:


> From Brazil, our documents go straight with our application to Bogota. When they say your application has been opened at the Bogota visa section, they mean the package that was sent with all your documents.


I wondered if that was the case, but I wasn't sure. That is good news then. Thank you!


----------



## Khan2603

I emailed UKVI for a update and they replied with asking me information for a escalation, name dob reason for Escalation, but I didn't ask for it to be escalated, anyone had this before


----------



## hakim el khairani

morning friends i have got an email this morning : decision was made 
Applied from Morocco (non priority)
Date applied online: jun 20
Biometric: Jun27
Docs received in uk by ups: July 1
decision made : 20 sep
i pray for almighty god to help all of you amen


----------



## Khan2603

Ameen congratulations inshallah it's good news


----------



## TGUN

GlenPHX said:


> You mean the 7 page Vet Health Certificate?


Hi GlenPHX

My mistake ......it was called Annex IV

Not sure exactly what you have but this is the form we should have had on entry to UK for the dog along with everything else.

Link below:

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...of-dogs-cats-and-ferrets-from-third-countries

Just check with you vet, you may have everything you need. We thought so but apparently our US vet had "never heard of it" !


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Tracked on 13th nd got that decision made.but did not get passport yet.today my husband called ukVI they just told decision has made.he asked when it will b deliver they did couldnot answer more.its horriable time .hope end should be positive.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

After call my husband got mail .
Dear ..........

The processed visa application for GWF reference number - xxxxxxxxxx was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 9/20/2016 .
If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.

If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

I also got sms same.what does it mean?


----------



## shernandez24

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> I also got sms same.what does it mean?


Where are you supposed to collect your passport in Morocco? Or you sent it to the sheffield offices?

If you sent it to England then you were supposed to pay for a return label so the passport can be delivered to your house.


----------



## Khan2603

I'm sure NUSRAT applied in Pakistan


----------



## shernandez24

Did any of the USA applicants received any news today?


----------



## malugr

shernandez24 said:


> Did any of the USA applicants received any news today?


Not a word  I don't understand how other countries get theirs so fast. USA non priority is strangely taking very long.


----------



## Khan2603

Once I've submitted details to UKVI for Escalation do they give you any response to whether the escalation has been submitted or anything, what happens after


----------



## hakim el khairani

no my passport is here in morocco at uk embassay we got visa aplication center here they will call me when the got the decision from uk and call me to come pick my passport


----------



## ctyler

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> I also got sms same.what does it mean?


I don't know where you're applying from, but that means that your passport is at the VSF where you took your biometrics. If you paid for them to delivery it to your house, your passport is probably on its way. If you didn't pay, you have to go to the VSF to collect it.


----------



## Khan2603

Pakistan as far as I no


----------



## ctyler

You could email the VSF or ring them.


----------



## kavobryan

hakim el khairani said:


> morning friends i have got an email this morning : Decision was made
> applied from morocco (non priority)
> date applied online: Jun 20
> biometric: Jun27
> docs received in uk by ups: July 1
> decision made : 20 sep
> i pray for almighty god to help all of you amen


congrats


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

ctyler said:


> NUSRAT TARIQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also got sms same.what does it mean?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where you're applying from, but that means that your passport is at the VSF where you took your biometrics. If you paid for them to delivery it to your house, your passport is probably on its way. If you didn't pay, you have to go to the VSF to collect it.
Click to expand...

I applied form pakistan .i submitted my paasport in gerry centr karachi.after biomatric i sent my documents bt TCS service from karachi to shefflied.i put stamped empthy evlop too nd writen uk house adress on it but i paid for karachi pakistan to shefflied.


----------



## kavobryan

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> After call my husband got mail .
> Dear ..........
> 
> The processed visa application for GWF reference number - xxxxxxxxxx was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 9/20/2016 .
> If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.
> 
> If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.


that email is simply saying the visa office that he submits his documents have receive his passport that will be followed by another email when you can come to collect it or if you have paid for it to be shipped to your address they normally shipped it within 2-3 days.


----------



## TGUN

shernandez24 said:


> Did any of the USA applicants received any news today?


Not a darn thing :doh:

Keep the faith:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kavobryan

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> I also got sms same.what does it mean?


I have explained the meaning of that email under previous post you can have a look.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

kavobryan said:


> NUSRAT TARIQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also got sms same.what does it mean?
> 
> 
> 
> I have explained the meaning of that email under previous post you can have a look.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks.but in pakistan applicant should go for collection passport.i will contact gerry center tomorrow.


----------



## mivd0612

QUESTION about time!!!!!!

I applied for a spouse visa in Mexico City, Visa processing time, according to the Home Office website said that 100% of applications are processed in 30 days. My documents were sent to Bogota, however, The processing time for Bogota it 90 days.

I knot the timing shown in the HO website is just a reference. My question is, should I expect the 30 or 90 days??

I got priority, btw.

Thank you.


----------



## JessFarnworth

Hi friends! I just received an email saying an ECO is looking at our application. Any one know the average time for non-priority cases at this point in the process? My guess is still about 4 or so weeks to go (already been 3) but I'm just curious... Hoping it could be sooner!


----------



## GlenPHX

JessFarnworth said:


> Hi friends! I just received an email saying an ECO is looking at our application. Any one know the average time for non-priority cases at this point in the process? My guess is still about 4 or so weeks to go (already been 3) but I'm just curious... Hoping it could be sooner!


Where are you applying from?


----------



## GlenPHX

JessFarnworth said:


> Hi friends! I just received an email saying an ECO is looking at our application. Any one know the average time for non-priority cases at this point in the process? My guess is still about 4 or so weeks to go (already been 3) but I'm just curious... Hoping it could be sooner!


I just saw that you're non-priority from the US. Personally, I have been waiting almost 8 weeks and most people on here are waiting 12 weeks. No offense but if yours is getting processed before mine, I'm going to lose it.


----------



## malugr

JessFarnworth said:


> Hi friends! I just received an email saying an ECO is looking at our application. Any one know the average time for non-priority cases at this point in the process? My guess is still about 4 or so weeks to go (already been 3) but I'm just curious... Hoping it could be sooner!


I've been waiting for almost 3 months! Non priority.


----------



## TGUN

GlenPHX said:


> I just saw that you're non-priority from the US. Personally, I have been waiting almost 8 weeks and most people on here are waiting 12 weeks. No offense but if yours is getting processed before mine, I'm going to lose it.


Jess,

Like Glen PHX and malugr we have been waiting a looooong time - over 13 weeks now.

We had one of those e-mails after a chaser and that was 12 working days ago.

Chased twice more.......no further forward.

I have lost faith in the UKVI call centre responses.

Not here to burst your bubble but even so I wish you luck .:noidea:


----------



## TGUN

JessFarnworth said:


> Hi friends! I just received an email saying an ECO is looking at our application. Any one know the average time for non-priority cases at this point in the process? My guess is still about 4 or so weeks to go (already been 3) but I'm just curious... Hoping it could be sooner!


Probably 70+working days for non-priority :Cry:


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

GlenPHX said:


> I just saw that you're non-priority from the US. Personally, I have been waiting almost 8 weeks and most people on here are waiting 12 weeks. No offense but if yours is getting processed before mine, I'm going to lose it.


Laughed out loud at this!!! We're on 51 days today....and it's painful seeing applications from countries going through faster than the USA applications!! 
I think I just might be losing my marbles now !!!!
Nel


----------



## malugr

Nel&Jimmy said:


> GlenPHX said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw that you're non-priority from the US. Personally, I have been waiting almost 8 weeks and most people on here are waiting 12 weeks. No offense but if yours is getting processed before mine, I'm going to lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> Laughed out loud at this!!! We're on 51 days today....and it's painful seeing applications from countries going through faster than the USA applications!!
> I think I just might be losing my marbles now !!!!
> Nel
Click to expand...

Honestly there is a huge difference between USA non priority and other countries non priority... I sent an escalate email last week and nothing yet...


----------



## Khan2603

Can I expect anything from a escalation?


----------



## malugr

Khan2603 said:


> Can I expect anything from a escalation?


I sent it because I want them to see their website data is wrong. And if we all send them ( people that have been waiting for more then 12 weeks) I am guessing the boss of the boss in Sheffield will notice this waiting and do something about it that can make this process easier for all of us and faster of course.


----------



## gjscott




----------



## gjscott




----------



## JessFarnworth

Everyone who replied to my post earlier- I hope I didn't come across rude with my hoping we get approved soon. I've actually been apart from my husband for about 3 months now as I had to return to the states for work. I know we are all in the same boat and are hurting to be away from our loved ones. 

Where is everyone else applying from?
I'm praying for y'all!


----------



## BinaHassan

Can someone help me with one thing please. When i escalated my query they sent one form to fill which i did but i write my husband passport number against my sons aswell:worried: so this way i did not provided my son's passport number as i write my husband passport number twice. But i also provided their GWF numbers you think they can find out their passport number by that? Actually i escalated to provide IHS Ref number for my sons but i checked the email where they asked "once you paid please email to POSTMAILBOX containing your name GWF number and amount you paid for IHS ref number.

Please someone tell me what is that POSTMAILBOX. ( is it the same email option from where we escalate)?


----------



## ctyler

Posted again with quote


----------



## ctyler

mivd0612 said:


> QUESTION about time!!!!!!
> 
> I applied for a spouse visa in Mexico City, Visa processing time, according to the Home Office website said that 100% of applications are processed in 30 days. My documents were sent to Bogota, however, The processing time for Bogota it 90 days.
> 
> I knot the timing shown in the HO website is just a reference. My question is, should I expect the 30 or 90 days??
> 
> I got priority, btw.
> 
> Thank you.


If you're applying with priority, you're probably looking at 15-20 working days for Bogota. If not, the average time is 60 working days but they are working pretty fast (a friend of mine got her non priority visa in less than 2 months).


----------



## kavobryan

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Ok thanks.but in pakistan applicant should go for collection passport.i will contact gerry center tomorrow.


Ok you can contact them if they are willing to give you information but generally after you get that email it will take a couple days for your documents to get from Sheffield to you local Embassy NORMALLY 2-3 DAYS. you can give them a call round about Thursday.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

kavobryan said:


> NUSRAT TARIQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks.but in pakistan applicant should go for collection passport.i will contact gerry center tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you can contact them if they are willing to give you information but generally after you get that email it will take a couple days for your documents to get from Sheffield to you local Embassy NORMALLY 2-3 DAYS. you can give them a call round about Thursday.
Click to expand...

Yeah .i will wait for their call .hope there will b good result for me.


----------



## kavobryan

malugr said:


> Honestly there is a huge difference between USA non priority and other countries non priority... I sent an escalate email last week and nothing yet...


why do you believe there is a huge difference with USA non priority and other countries? even thou i see that some USA applications are going way over the required time line


----------



## mivd0612

ctyler said:


> If you're applying with priority, you're probably looking at 15-20 working days for Bogota. If not, the average time is 60 working days but they are working pretty fast (a friend of mine got her non priority visa in less than 2 months).



Sounds good :fingerscrossed: I'm in day 5th since I received e-mail confirmation and I am feeling crazy. I am sure I will lose my hair by days 20's.

When did your friend apply? Long ago?


----------



## malugr

kavobryan said:


> malugr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly there is a huge difference between USA non priority and other countries non priority... I sent an escalate email last week and nothing yet...
> 
> 
> 
> why do you believe there is a huge difference with USA non priority and other countries? even thou i see that some USA applications are going way over the required time line
Click to expand...

Becuase everyone that has gone non priority from other countries (June) has gotten their responses back and USA non priority (June people) have got zero response back.


----------



## kavobryan

malugr said:


> Becuase everyone that has gone non priority from other countries (June) has gotten their responses back and USA non priority (June people) have got zero response back.


Ok I see where you are coming from i made a previous post on this issue couple days ago. and USA applications i believe they use the document received date as the starting point and not bio date so if your are counting from bio date for USA application you will gone way pass the 60days used the document receive date


----------



## kj_dubbs

TGUN said:


> Not a darn thing :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the faith:fingerscrossed:




I got Bon Jovi playing on loop over here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctyler

mivd0612 said:


> ctyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're applying with priority, you're probably looking at 15-20 working days for Bogota. If not, the average time is 60 working days but they are working pretty fast (a friend of mine got her non priority visa in less than 2 months).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in day 5th since I received e-mail confirmation and I am feeling crazy. I am sure I will lose my hair by days 20's.
> 
> When did your friend apply? Long ago?
Click to expand...

Don't worry, try to find something to get busy. She applied from Brazil on the 17th of July. Another friend of mine got his priority visa in January in less than two weeks. So, breathe and relax. I'm applying for my priority one next week, really nervous though lol


----------



## Khan2603

Can someone help me please, UKVI requested escalation detailes which I provided, so will I get any kind of response from them once they submit it


----------



## Luciangurl2

JessFarnworth said:


> Everyone who replied to my post earlier- I hope I didn't come across rude with my hoping we get approved soon. I've actually been apart from my husband for about 3 months now as I had to return to the states for work. I know we are all in the same boat and are hurting to be away from our loved ones.
> 
> Where is everyone else applying from?
> I'm praying for y'all!



St.lucia (Caribbean) biometrics 7th july , eco email 19th july , 52 working days ,haven't seen hubby since may too today is actually our 4 months wedding anniversary but God is good I always say what's a couple of months when we have forever you hang in there


----------



## malugr

kj_dubbs said:


> TGUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a darn thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the faith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got Bon Jovi playing on loop over here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

LOL great song!


----------



## malugr

kavobryan said:


> malugr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Becuase everyone that has gone non priority from other countries (June) has gotten their responses back and USA non priority (June people) have got zero response back.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I see where you are coming from i made a previous post on this issue couple days ago. and USA applications i believe they use the document received date as the starting point and not bio date so if your are counting from bio date for USA application you will gone way pass the 60days used the document receive date
Click to expand...

yeah, it's way too long. But we will keep waiting, and have faith that they will get back to me before November!


----------



## malugr

malugr said:


> kavobryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malugr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Becuase everyone that has gone non priority from other countries (June) has gotten their responses back and USA non priority (June people) have got zero response back.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I see where you are coming from i made a previous post on this issue couple days ago. and USA applications i believe they use the document received date as the starting point and not bio date so if your are counting from bio date for USA application you will gone way pass the 60days used the document receive date
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, it's way too long. But we will keep waiting, and have faith that they will get back to me before November!
Click to expand...

Well better said: get back to all of us who has been waiting an awful long time. It is a very stressful process


----------



## malugr

Khan2603 said:


> Can someone help me please, UKVI requested escalation detailes which I provided, so will I get any kind of response from them once they submit it


I submitted mine last week and haven't heard anything... So I don't know how they work with that...


----------



## kavobryan

Luciangurl2 said:


> St.lucia (Caribbean) biometrics 7th july , eco email 19th july , 52 working days ,haven't seen hubby since may too today is actually our 4 months wedding anniversary but God is good I always say what's a couple of months when we have forever you hang in there


My partner is also from the Caribbean and her bio date is just 3days before yours. so we should get decision round about the same time. i am expecting to hear something round about next Friday to the following Monday


----------



## kavobryan

malugr said:


> yeah, it's way too long. But we will keep waiting, and have faith that they will get back to me before November!


yea just keep reading this forum until your passport is back it will ease some of the pressure. have you receive the email that they have receive your package in Sheffield?


----------



## BinaHassan

ctyler said:


> Posted again with quote


Where should i post? Should i post to that online email option from where we escalate our query?


----------



## Khan2603

They replied that they have escalated my case to the relevant department who will look into the matter, has anyone had this


----------



## malugr

Khan2603 said:


> They replied that they have escalated my case to the relevant department who will look into the matter, has anyone had this


Yep! I got that same email last week when they escalated my case! Hopefully we hear back soon.


----------



## malugr

BinaHassan said:


> ctyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted again with quote
> 
> 
> 
> Where should i post? Should i post to that online email option from where we escalate our query?
Click to expand...



If it has been 12 weeks since you have submitted your application at the
visa application centre (VAC) and you still have not heard any news
concerned to your application, please provide us your following details for
us to refer your case to relevant department:
1. Full name
2. GWF Number
3. Date of Birth
4. Nationality
5. Passport number
6. Type of Visa applied
7. Appointment date
8. Visa application centre address (city and country)
9. Email address
10. Telephone number
11. Brief your enquiry:

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
appropriate country, click next and then select ?E-Mail form and complete
as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.


----------



## malugr

kavobryan said:


> malugr said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it's way too long. But we will keep waiting, and have faith that they will get back to me before November!
> 
> 
> 
> yea just keep reading this forum until your passport is back it will ease some of the pressure. have you receive the email that they have receive your package in Sheffield?
Click to expand...

Yeah reading this forum helps but I have anxiety now which is very bad but I'm hanging in here. 
Yeah they received my package beginning of July.


----------



## Naz4305

Khan2603 said:


> They replied that they have escalated my case to the relevant department who will look into the matter, has anyone had this


Yes i received this response too when i escalated mine. When i called up they said the escalation department usually take around 10 working days to give a response. Let us know the response once you hear back.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

malugr said:


> Yeah reading this forum helps but I have anxiety now which is very bad but I'm hanging in here.
> Yeah they received my package beginning of July.


Hang in there Malugr! We're a week after you and I completely understand the anxiety....it's hard to do anything right now. One moment at a time...just live in the moment. Will keep my fingers crossed for you to get a decision soon!
Nel


----------



## malugr

Nel&Jimmy said:


> malugr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah reading this forum helps but I have anxiety now which is very bad but I'm hanging in here.
> Yeah they received my package beginning of July.
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there Malugr! We're a week after you and I completely understand the anxiety....it's hard to do anything right now. One moment at a time...just live in the moment. Will keep my fingers crossed for you to get a decision soon!
> Nel
Click to expand...

Thank you Nel&Jimmy!!! Thank you for your words and I will be praying for you too and all the people here to get our visa soon. And yeah one day at a time although it's all I think about everyday, all day!! But I try to keep myself busy.keep me updated with yours and I will do the same!


----------



## mivd0612

ctyler said:


> Don't worry, try to find something to get busy. She applied from Brazil on the 17th of July. Another friend of mine got his priority visa in January in less than two weeks. So, breathe and relax. I'm applying for my priority one next week, really nervous though lol


       

Good luck with everything. Let's keep in touch.


----------



## Khan2603

So I shouldnt hold my breath with this escalation


----------



## supafeet

gjscott said:


>




Decision email received today!


----------



## Khan2603

Can a graph like this be made for pakistani applications


----------



## kavobryan

malugr said:


> Yeah reading this forum helps but I have anxiety now which is very bad but I'm hanging in here.
> Yeah they received my package beginning of July.


Ok i see why you are getting abit anxious my spouse have the same timeline as you but i am not expecting to ear anything until about next Friday or the following Monday if i do ear anything before then i will call it a blessing i hope you will ear something very very soon. from my calculation the home office are processing application now with June 27th dates. so by mid next week there about they should start application with July dates


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

kavobryan said:


> Ok i see why you are getting abit anxious my spouse have the same timeline as you but i am not expecting to ear anything until about next Friday or the following Monday if i do ear anything before then i will call it a blessing i hope you will ear something very very soon. from my calculation the home office are processing application now with June 27th dates. so by mid next week there about they should start application with July dates


That gives me a teeny glimmer of hope Kavobryan  My husband's biometrics date was 7th July, so maybe, just maybe, we're not far off now! 
One minute, one hour, one day at a time ...wishing everyone peace and happiness!
Nel


----------



## ILR1980

Nel&Jimmy said:


> We're on 51 days today....and it's painful seeing applications from countries going through faster than the USA applications!!
> Nel


Yea its very faster in my case and some others who are going to make century soon i.e 98 working days and still pending  I actually gave up waiting now and decided to visit the family 


Its about luck and vary from person to person irrespective of where they are applying from as i know many others applicants who applied from Pakistan and elsewhere got decision within 60 working days and i am happy for all of them as i dont want people wait as long as i am doing . so keep faith and think positive for yourself an others and your good day will definitely come sooner or later


----------



## ILR1980

Khan2603 said:


> They replied that they have escalated my case to the relevant department who will look into the matter, has anyone had this


Escalation serve no purpose as i have been esclated almost 6/7 times ..they will come up with answers i.e

"No current updates"
" it is yet to be assessed by an ECO "
"waiting to be accessed"
" currently in progress"
"still under process and no decision has been made yet"

If you are lucky then you might get something lke " Your application has been processed and will be contacted shortly " but then again you have to wait for actual email from Sheffield so UKVI tracking service is just waste of time and energy 

better just wait for official email about decision from Sheffield or if you like this cat and mouse game then keep sending them dozen email daily but it will not change anything


----------



## AnOceanApart

I'm so sorry you all are waiting so long  I know you're all going to get positive results and I think it's going to be SOON!  And I can't wait for that to happen. I've been cheering everyone on (to the point of being emotional whenever I see someone get Decision Made and their passport back), and I continue to do so until every last one of us is home


----------



## pradanie

Ah you're so positive and sweet! Glad to see the community here. I've been struggling as our dog has been having major separation anxiety after I left -to the point of neighbors complaining about her barking- and my fiancée is working a lot trying to get a business of the ground! Possibly the most stressful/difficult time of my life but I'm grateful to hear about everyone's struggles, lean on them for support and float on the well-wishes of others!

Fingers crossed that the summer Rush is ending and the visas are processed successfully and swiftly!


----------



## BinaHassan

malugr said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me please, UKVI requested escalation detailes which I provided, so will I get any kind of response from them once they submit it
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted mine last week and haven't heard anything... So I don't know how they work with that...
Click to expand...

They response escalation in 15 working days


----------



## Khan2603

Alhumdulilah our friend Nusrat has been granted her visa, so happy for her she can finally begin a life with her husband, it's stories like this that give us all hope inshallah.


----------



## TGUN

6 weeks now since we received the e-mail "Preparing for ECO"

Chased it numerous times and got various replies but no further forward.

It's GOT to be soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Khan2603

How many pakistani applicants remain here now, I no of 1 more person who I've spoken to personally


----------



## mysteron

Seriously, how are so many people getting their spouse visas from overseas when my wife and I are being put through the wringer.

We applied from within the UK after getting married here (my wife originally came over on a fiancee visa and we applied within the 6 months). It's been over 3 months since we applied. We've been asked for document after document, which we've provided without delay even though we have more than met the criteria, and now we have to go a bloody interview. I don't know what more they want from us, other than any excuse to turn us down.

I very happy for everyone who has got their visa, but reading all of these success stories is not doing my stress levels any good


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

mysteron said:


> Seriously, how are so many people getting their spouse visas from overseas when my wife and I are being put through the wringer.
> 
> We applied from within the UK after getting married here (my wife originally came over on a fiancee visa and we applied within the 6 months). It's been over 3 months since we applied. We've been asked for document after document, which we've provided without delay even though we have more than met the criteria, and now we have to go a bloody interview. I don't know what more they want from us, other than any excuse to turn us down.
> 
> I very happy for everyone who has got their visa, but reading all of these success stories is not doing my stress levels any good


Have you contacted your MP? We have! Depends on who your MP as to how much this will help. Message me if you want more info on this.
Your situation pretty much mirrors our situation when I came to the USA - and we were put through it, plus the interview. It would probably have helped to have had the interview earlier in the process....once they meet with us both, they knew we were genuine. 
Nel


----------



## kj_dubbs

I am lost for words as to why USA applications seem to be at the bottom of the pile....if they have even made the pile. 

I think I'm a few days away from requesting return of documents, quitting my job and heading to the US to start life there with the husband. Whilst a US visa might take even longer at least you can apply in the States and apply to work while you wait. Swap the London flat for a vine yard in Oregon. 

Rant and rave over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alynn90

Just got the email today 9/21 that it is being prepared for ECO, but there is a section that says my documents should have been in a specific order

I didn't know it needed to be sent in a specific order

. The documents should be arranged in this order: application form and relevant Appendix* (See below); English language evidence; relationship documents; maintenance documents; accommodation documents. If documents are not received a decision will be taken on the basis on the information that has been provided.

So, what if I sent them out of this order???? Anyone have any experience on this??





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGUN

alynn90 said:


> Biometrics was on 9/5
> 
> Recd in Sheffield 9/8 via UPS
> 
> Just got the email today 9/21 that it is being prepared for ECO, but there is a section that says my documents should have been in a specific order
> 
> I didn't know it needed to be sent in a specific order
> 
> . The documents should be arranged in this order: application form and relevant Appendix* (See below); English language evidence; relationship documents; maintenance documents; accommodation documents. If documents are not received a decision will be taken on the basis on the information that has been provided.
> 
> So, what if I sent them out of this order???? Anyone have any experience on this??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.

Just another "bog standard e-mail I reckon"


----------



## ctyler

I think the problem is with Sheffield itself, not exactly because you're from the US. Like, even people applying within the UK are complaining about how long it is taking.
Hoping it works well for all of you.


----------



## Khan2603

I understand how you feel, I'm practically in tears everyday because of the sheer frustration, I think I maybe developing depression.


----------



## pradanie

alynn90 said:


> Biometrics was on 9/5
> 
> Recd in Sheffield 9/8 via UPS
> 
> Just got the email today 9/21 that it is being prepared for ECO, but there is a section that says my documents should have been in a specific order
> 
> I didn't know it needed to be sent in a specific order
> 
> . The documents should be arranged in this order: application form and relevant Appendix* (See below); English language evidence; relationship documents; maintenance documents; accommodation documents. If documents are not received a decision will be taken on the basis on the information that has been provided.
> 
> So, what if I sent them out of this order???? Anyone have any experience on this??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Were you priority? My docs were received via UPS tracking same day (I'm non priority). Also that seems like a BS email to delay, would agree.


----------



## malugr

Khan2603 said:


> I understand how you feel, I'm practically in tears everyday because of the sheer frustration, I think I maybe developing depression.


I completely get you. Same here. 
I really hope they get back to us soon , and absolutely fustrates me to hear other countries getting back their decision back that applied before me. I'm happy for them but it just shows how unorganized the system in Sheffield is.


----------



## quitter

I sent an email requesting a status update on 31 August, 2016 and on 15 September, 2016. Both times I got a reply the next day, but it was just the standard response that it was not in the system yet, and that there may be no update at all until the decision is made. 

I also got an email on 20 September, 2016 (10 minutes after the email confirmation of them receiving my documents) saying I forgot to include appendix 2 and requesting I send it to them ASAP. It said I had until 29 September, 2016 to email them a filled out form. I emailed it to them the same day.


----------



## shernandez24

kj_dubbs said:


> I am lost for words as to why USA applications seem to be at the bottom of the pile....if they have even made the pile.
> 
> I think I'm a few days away from requesting return of documents, quitting my job and heading to the US to start life there with the husband. Whilst a US visa might take even longer at least you can apply in the States and apply to work while you wait. Swap the London flat for a vine yard in Oregon.
> 
> Rant and rave over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


im with you on this one!!! I'm starting to regret asking my husband for us to stay in London instead of just moving to Miami. 

I just read on the other forum someone non priority from India got there settlement spouse visa within 29 days... I'm around the same date as you! Its so frustrating. Last week I called to ask for an escalation and i got an email today asking AGAIN for the same information they asked me on the phone... WHAT!????

I was really hoping this week we could hear something for the people applying on the week of June 20-24th... 

But I have been checking the chart and there is no specific day for receiving the emails ...maybe this friday or even Sunday we hear something.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## malugr

kj_dubbs said:


> I am lost for words as to why USA applications seem to be at the bottom of the pile....if they have even made the pile.
> 
> I think I'm a few days away from requesting return of documents, quitting my job and heading to the US to start life there with the husband. Whilst a US visa might take even longer at least you can apply in the States and apply to work while you wait. Swap the London flat for a vine yard in Oregon.
> 
> Rant and rave over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> I don't understand what's the deal with USA non priority. None of us had heard back and other countries that have applied non priority in July/August have gotten a decision and USA June non priority none. It's ridiculous.


----------



## shernandez24

gjscott said:


>


HIII! Just wanted to point out that my documents arrived on the 21st not the 22nd. 
thank you!


----------



## malugr

Honestly, all I do is wake up, check this forum 5000'times a day. Ty and read and just check my email. 
I'm going crazy, honestly. LOL


----------



## GlenPHX

Finally got my confirmation email that app is received and being prepared. That only took 8 weeks. Now the next long wait begins.


----------



## TGUN

GlenPHX said:


> TIMELINE UPDATE: Finally got my confirmation email that app is received and being prepared.


Well at least that is some positive progress you for. 

We had the same on 10 August and still waiting. :frusty:

Remain optimistic GlenPHX


----------



## kavobryan

shernandez24 said:


> im with you on this one!!! I'm starting to regret asking my husband for us to stay in London instead of just moving to Miami.
> 
> I just read on the other forum someone non priority from India got there settlement spouse visa within 29 days... I'm around the same date as you! Its so frustrating. Last week I called to ask for an escalation and i got an email today asking AGAIN for the same information they asked me on the phone... WHAT!????
> 
> I was really hoping this week we could hear something for the people applying on the week of June 20-24th...
> 
> But I have been checking the chart and there is no specific day for receiving the emails ...maybe this friday or even Sunday we hear something.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


I really understand the frustration but people in India don't submit their application in Sheffield their application is process in India which have less work load. I hope this week bring you some luck, but my understanding is that USA application starts from the document receive date and not the bio date.


----------



## kavobryan

malugr said:


> kj_dubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am lost for words as to why USA applications seem to be at the bottom of the pile....if they have even made the pile.
> 
> I think I'm a few days away from requesting return of documents, quitting my job and heading to the US to start life there with the husband. Whilst a US visa might take even longer at least you can apply in the States and apply to work while you wait. Swap the London flat for a vine yard in Oregon.
> 
> Rant and rave over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> I don't understand what's the deal with USA non priority. None of us had heard back and other countries that have applied non priority in July/August have gotten a decision and USA June non priority none. It's ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> is your bio date is in June? I don't think they start July as yet for non priority they are around about processing application now for June 28th. but for USA application you need to start checking from the document receive dates and not the your bio dates
Click to expand...


----------



## TGUN

kavobryan said:


> malugr said:
> 
> 
> 
> is your bio date is in June? I don't think they start July as yet for non priority they are around about processing application now for June 28th. but for USA application you need to start checking from the document receive dates and not the your bio dates
> 
> 
> 
> I hear what you say kavobryan but do you know this for definite?
> 
> 
> 1.All UKVI e-mails state from Biometrics.
> 2.UK Government web site states from date of application
> 
> Based on "from documents received date" that would mean many would be over 100 days from biometrics which I don't seem to have seen anyone who has waited that long on here.
> 
> Is there anyone out there who REALLY knows?
Click to expand...


----------



## pradanie

*Updated Timeline*

USA non-priority fiancee
Docs received via UPS Tracking: Sept 8
Docs received email: Sept 20

Looking at the other thread, seems like a bunch of people got their 'docs received' email today - ranging from early July to early September. Hoping this means that they will start ramping up the processing, and that the people waiting longer are pushed through quickly!

Fingers crossed everyone, things are looking up.


----------



## pradanie

TGUN said:


> kavobryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear what you say kavobryan but do you know this for definite?
> 
> 
> 1.All UKVI e-mails state from Biometrics.
> 2.UK Government web site states from date of application
> 
> Based on "from documents received date" that would mean many would be over 100 days from biometrics which I don't seem to have seen anyone who has waited that long on here.
> 
> Is there anyone out there who REALLY knows?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand, for US applicants is as of the 'docs received' date, and not bio because our State Department must process it first and then forwards info on to the government. I think most other countries do it simultaneously and submits to UK government at the same time. Just a theory, but US is different (and this is confirmed when you look at other country's on the VSF/Worldbridge website.).
Click to expand...


----------



## TGUN

pradanie said:


> From what I understand, for US applicants is as of the 'docs received' date, and not bio because our State Department must process it first and then forwards info on to the government. I think most other countries do it simultaneously and submits to UK government at the same time. Just a theory, but US is different (and this is confirmed when you look at other country's on the VSF/Worldbridge website.).


Thing is this was sent direct from UK via our lawyer.


----------



## pradanie

TGUN said:


> Thing is this was sent direct from UK via our lawyer.


But your biometrics was done in the US, correct? As i understand it, the online application and the biometrics are done simultaneously, and then there is the submission of documents in other countries, whereas in the US they are done separately and submitted all in one go. Therefore, they can't start processing anything until the documents are actually in hand. BUT, you are right, I don't work at the UKVI so I'm not sure anyone actually KNOWS (sensing a theme to this process). Has your lawyer said anything to guide you in this regard?


----------



## TGUN

pradanie said:


> But your biometrics was done in the US, correct? As i understand it, the online application and the biometrics are done simultaneously, and then there is the submission of documents in other countries, whereas in the US they are done separately and submitted all in one go. Therefore, they can't start processing anything until the documents are actually in hand. BUT, you are right, I don't work at the UKVI so I'm not sure anyone actually KNOWS (sensing a theme to this process). Has your lawyer said anything to guide you in this regard?


Our time line is:

Online application (from UK): 10 June
Biometrics (done in US): 13 June
Documents sent(from UK) - including biometrics certificate: 15 June
Received in Sheffield (and signed for): 16 June

Lawyer completely bemused by it all. She has today sent the 5th letter to UKVI asking for an update - last 4 did not even warrant a reply!!!


----------



## kavobryan

TGUN said:


> I hear what you say kavobryan but do you know this for definite?
> 
> 
> 1.All UKVI e-mails state from Biometrics.
> 2.UK Government web site states from date of application
> 
> Based on "from documents received date" that would mean many would be over 100 days from biometrics which I don't seem to have seen anyone who has waited that long on here.
> 
> Is there anyone out there who REALLY knows?


Nyclon made reference to this as well you can brows thru his posting he did explain more in details why USA application take abit longer you can have a look TGUN


----------



## kavobryan

TGUN said:


> Our time line is:
> 
> Online application (from UK): 10 June
> Biometrics (done in US): 13 June
> Documents sent(from UK) - including biometrics certificate: 15 June
> Received in Sheffield (and signed for): 16 June
> 
> Lawyer completely bemused by it all. She has today sent the 5th letter to UKVI asking for an update - last 4 did not even warrant a reply!!!


have you emailed and ask for an update on your application recently?


----------



## TGUN

kavobryan said:


> have you emailed and ask for an update on your application recently?


On a regular basis!
E-MAILS:

Bog standard replies include:
Please provide your full details(which we had already done in the e-mail)
It has not yet been 60 days (this after 65 working days!!!)
It is being assessed by ECO.
It is still in a queue waiting to be assessed (this AFTER the above)
Please be patient
Plus others that are really just bog standard.
TELEPHONE:
Sorry we cannot provide any more information (waste of £8.50)

I do know we are not on our own and everyone seems to have had the same when chasing them up via call centre.

We just have to be positive and hope tomorrow will be the day.

PS

On another forum site someone from US on "Non Priority - savings route" has had a decision.
Submitted: 20 June
Biometrics: 27 June
Documents received: 4 July

Congratulations to them and hope its good news. The end for June Applicants cannot be too far away. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## malugr

TGUN said:


> kavobryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TGUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you emailed and ask for an update on your application recently?
> 
> 
> 
> On a regular basis!
> E-MAILS:
> 
> 
> Bog standard replies include:
> Please provide your full details(which we had already done in the e-mail)
> It has not yet been 60 days (this after 65 working days!!!)
> It is being assessed by ECO.
> It is still in a queue waiting to be assessed (this AFTER the above)
> Please be patient
> Plus others that are really just bog standard.
> TELEPHONE:
> Sorry we cannot provide any more information (waste of £8.50)
> 
> I do know we are not on our own and everyone seems to have had the same when chasing them up via call centre.
> 
> We just have to be positive and hope tomorrow will be the day.
> 
> PS
> 
> On another forum site someone from US on "Non Priority - savings route" has had a decision.
> Submitted: 20 June
> Biometrics: 27 June
> Documents received: 4 July
> 
> Congratulations to them and hope its good news. The end for June Applicants cannot be too far away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a waste of money calling and asking about the status of your visa application because they have no clue. This forum is the best guide. And yes, I say that decision too in another discussion, "yankee July non priority" Someone got their decision which is great news for her and it gives us hope....
Click to expand...


----------



## Haley&Tom3

*Duplicate Passport*

I have a duplicate passport because I have to travel for work. Does anyone know if it is ok to enter the UK with that duplicate passport during the time they are processing my application to visit my husband or if that would be frowned upon since I have technically submitted my current passport with my supporting documents? Wondering if I can go there until I hear something!


----------



## kavobryan

TGUN said:


> kavobryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a regular basis!
> E-MAILS:
> 
> Bog standard replies include:
> Please provide your full details(which we had already done in the e-mail)
> It has not yet been 60 days (this after 65 working days!!!)
> It is being assessed by ECO.
> It is still in a queue waiting to be assessed (this AFTER the above)
> Please be patient
> Plus others that are really just bog standard.
> TELEPHONE:
> Sorry we cannot provide any more information (waste of £8.50)
> 
> I do know we are not on our own and everyone seems to have had the same when chasing them up via call centre.
> 
> We just have to be positive and hope tomorrow will be the day.
> 
> PS
> 
> On another forum site someone from US on "Non Priority - savings route" has had a decision.
> Submitted: 20 June
> Biometrics: 27 June
> Documents received: 4 July
> 
> Congratulations to them and hope its good news. The end for June Applicants cannot be too far away. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> OK that must really be frustrating for you after so many attempts. if you are on 65 working days that's is the typical waiting period I see happening for USA application its between 65-84 working days i just hope that yours doesn't reach to the 84 mark. keep in touch and we hope within another week or two you will tell us that you receive a decision. we are all here to support each other during these times but bear in mind that USA app. normally starts from document receive date so in theory your date is from July 4th the same as my spouse who is from the Caribbean so i am expecting to ear something by next Friday or the following monday
Click to expand...


----------



## gjscott




----------



## mivd0612

Haley&Tom3 said:


> I have a duplicate passport because I have to travel for work. Does anyone know if it is ok to enter the UK with that duplicate passport during the time they are processing my application to visit my husband or if that would be frowned upon since I have technically submitted my current passport with my supporting documents? Wondering if I can go there until I hear something!




I have the same question; but in my case I paid for the Passport Passback service.


----------



## TGUN

kavobryan said:


> TGUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK that must really be frustrating for you after so many attempts. if you are on 65 working days that's is the typical waiting period I see happening for USA application its between 65-84 working days i just hope that yours doesn't reach to the 84 mark. keep in touch and week hope within another week or two you will tell us that you receive a decision. we are all here to support each other during these times.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Agree with malugr.
> 
> Forum sites are a better "real time" guide of whats happening out there.
> 
> Now 68 days today since documents arrived in Sheffield
> 71 since biometrics.
Click to expand...


----------



## kavobryan

kavobryan said:


> TGUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK that must really be frustrating for you after so many attempts. if you are on 65 working days that's is the typical waiting period I see happening for USA application its between 65-84 working days i just hope that yours doesn't reach to the 84 mark. keep in touch and we hope within another week or two you will tell us that you receive a decision. we are all here to support each other during these times but bear in mind that USA app. normally starts from document receive date so in theory your date is from July 4th the same as my spouse who is from the Caribbean so i am expecting to ear something by next Friday or the following monday
> 
> 
> 
> ok
Click to expand...


----------



## kavobryan

Haley&Tom3 said:


> I have a duplicate passport because I have to travel for work. Does anyone know if it is ok to enter the UK with that duplicate passport during the time they are processing my application to visit my husband or if that would be frowned upon since I have technically submitted my current passport with my supporting documents? Wondering if I can go there until I hear something!


That's a tough question I think in your application they require that you submit all passport held by yourself even if it is expire so i wouldn't take the risk to travel on it worst travelling to a country that has a visa application for you pending. get further guide on the matter preferably professional


----------



## kavobryan

Keep us informed


----------



## gjscott

There was an error with the day calculation for Williams 84, this has been corrected.


----------



## alynn90

pradanie said:


> Were you priority? My docs were received via UPS tracking same day (I'm non priority). Also that seems like a BS email to delay, would agree.




Non priority. I've sent all the docs, but didn't know anything about this specific order they're referencing ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mivd0612

kavobryan said:


> That's a tough question I think in your application they require that you submit all passport held by yourself even if it is expire so i wouldn't take the risk to travel on it worst travelling to a country that has a visa application for you pending. get further guide on the matter preferably professional




:Cry: :Cry: :Cry: :Cry: :Cry:

I paid for the Passport Passback service in order to keep my passport. Staff at the VAC did not accept my original old passports  They told me that they were told by UKVI (In Bogota) that only take the current passport         I still worry about staff at VAC had made a mistake, or even worse, if an ECO just take it as a reason for refusal.


     I am really paranoid about everything     

Does it happen to everybody (Be paranoid about being refusal) or it's only me?????


:fingerscrossed: for everybody.


----------



## nyclon

Haley&Tom3 said:


> I have a duplicate passport because I have to travel for work. Does anyone know if it is ok to enter the UK with that duplicate passport during the time they are processing my application to visit my husband or if that would be frowned upon since I have technically submitted my current passport with my supporting documents? Wondering if I can go there until I hear something!


Yes, it's frowned upon. They expect you *not* to travel to the UK whilst your visa is being processed.


----------



## Luciangurl2

mivd0612 said:


> kavobryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a tough question I think in your application they require that you submit all passport held by yourself even if it is expire so i wouldn't take the risk to travel on it worst travelling to a country that has a visa application for you pending. get further guide on the matter preferably professional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid for the Passport Passback service in order to keep my passport. Staff at the VAC did not accept my original old passports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They told me that they were told by UKVI (In Bogota) that only take the current passport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still worry about staff at VAC had made a mistake, or even worse, if an ECO just take it as a reason for refusal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really paranoid about everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it happen to everybody (Be paranoid about being refusal) or it's only me?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for everybody.
Click to expand...



Haha I don't think anyone's as paranoid as I am about all of this hubby and I argue everyday


----------



## AnOceanApart

mivd0612 said:


> I paid for the Passport Passback service in order to keep my passport. Staff at the VAC did not accept my original old passports  They told me that they were told by UKVI (In Bogota) that only take the current passport         I still worry about staff at VAC had made a mistake, or even worse, if an ECO just take it as a reason for refusal.
> 
> I am really paranoid about everything
> 
> Does it happen to everybody (Be paranoid about being refusal) or it's only me?????
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed: for everybody.


:hug: I absolutely get it. I'm SUPER paranoid that I somehow left something out or did something wrong and that they're going to refuse me for it. I think the paranoia aspect is really common among applicants! All we can do is keep ourselves busy! If you have any creative hobbies, now's the time to dive headfirst into them


----------



## ctyler

I haven't applied yet (applying next week) and yesterday I had my first anxiety attack. It was horrible. I'm extremely worried about if I'm calculating my husband's income right and things like that. About fighting everyday, please try and don't. I know it's hard, but fighting with your partner only makes things worse. Let's stick together \o/


----------



## Rey S.

That looks great, thak you! Are these all settlement visas? If yes, are these a mix of spouse + fiance visas or not?


----------



## Luciangurl2

ctyler said:


> I haven't applied yet (applying next week) and yesterday I had my first anxiety attack. It was horrible. I'm extremely worried about if I'm calculating my husband's income right and things like that. About fighting everyday, please try and don't. I know it's hard, but fighting with your partner only makes things worse. Let's stick together \o/



We argue because I'm always bringing up what ifs about the application and he doesn't want to hear it he's the pessimistic one ,it doesn't make things worse as there is nothing we can do now it's out of our hands it's been in Sheffield for more than two months now


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Luciangurl2 said:


> We argue because I'm always bringing up what ifs about the application and he doesn't want to hear it he's the pessimistic one ,it doesn't make things worse as there is nothing we can do now it's out of our hands it's been in Sheffield for more than two months now


It's actually really good to read about other people's worries and all that....it's very hard on the relationship, whether you're together or apart. Whichever way, it's a challenge! The anxiety attacks, the panic attacks, the what-ifs....I'm doing a LOT of vacuuming and cleaning these days ;-)
Good wishes and peace to all of you who are waiting,
Nel


----------



## Nai

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> U mean im not able to book my flight on 12th oct right?


You can book your flight even on the 11th Oct, as long as you arrive in the UK on the 12th!


----------



## shernandez24

Hi everyone!

Any news today??


----------



## TGUN

shernandez24 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Any news today??


the sound of silence is deafening :lalala:


----------



## BinaHassan

Khan2603 said:


> Can I expect anything from a escalation?


Any updates?


----------



## BinaHassan

Naz4305 said:


> Yes i received this response too when i escalated mine. When i called up they said the escalation department usually take around 10 working days to give a response. Let us know the response once you hear back.


Did you get any response to collect passport?


----------



## Blavae

shernandez24 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Any news today??


Just the sound of me biting my nails and clicking refresh on my emails. I'm not hopeful for anything this week, though it seems they haven't processed any (US) non-priority this week at all 

edit: just checked, last one got approved on the 10th which means they haven't processed any June non-priority in nearly 2 weeks!


----------



## Khan2603

Hello all its very quite today, sadly no update as of yet. Day 67 since biometrics


----------



## Julie422

Hi everyone, my application is processing in Manila and does anyone currently waiting for settlement? 

I applied from Japan and paid for priority processing but it has already been 43 working days (a month and half). My application was escalated about three weeks ago but it's still processing. I can't do anything but wait. This is so frustrating?

I've been watching this forum and it's nice to know that I'm not the only one waiting for the update? Hope we will hear the good news soon!


----------



## AnOceanApart

Nel&Jimmy said:


> It's actually really good to read about other people's worries and all that....it's very hard on the relationship, whether you're together or apart. Whichever way, it's a challenge! The anxiety attacks, the panic attacks, the what-ifs....I'm doing a LOT of vacuuming and cleaning these days ;-)
> Good wishes and peace to all of you who are waiting,
> Nel


Same here. I've had a couple anxiety attacks, some spurts of crying from the fear and worry, and a lot of what-ifs that scare me even more. I'm pretty pessimistic, but I'm doing my best to stay upbeat and saying "when I get my visa" as opposed to "IF I get my visa". I try not to weigh my husband down with unnecessary negativity because he's scared as well and is finding it difficult to stay positive. I know this whole thing is far easier with Priority, since the process is shorter, but it's still pretty scary to have our future with each other in the hands of a stranger. 

I told my roommates yesterday that I wish I had a ton of money so I could retroactively pay priority for all the non-priority applicants waiting.

I create a lot of art, so I've been concentrating hard on that. I've picked crochet and writing back up, and I find myself cleaning more and getting outdoors more!

I hope folks who are waiting get good news either today or tomorrow!


----------



## hakim el khairani

hi friend i got message today saying 
Dear EL KHAIRANI HAKIM,

Your passport and any returned supporting documentation have now arrived back at the TLScontact UK

Visa Application Centre.

Collection in Person

To retrieve your documents, you will need to provide the following 


tomorrow inshalah im going to Collect my passport in scared inshallal god with us


----------



## gjscott




----------



## gjscott




----------



## Khan2603

How many pakistani applicants remain here please


----------



## Luciangurl2

Optimistic * lol I always get the two mixed up


----------



## Luciangurl2

Luciangurl2 said:


> ctyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't applied yet (applying next week) and yesterday I had my first anxiety attack. It was horrible. I'm extremely worried about if I'm calculating my husband's income right and things like that. About fighting everyday, please try and don't. I know it's hard, but fighting with your partner only makes things worse. Let's stick together \o/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We argue because I'm always bringing up what ifs about the application and he doesn't want to hear it he's the pessimistic one ,it doesn't make things worse as there is nothing we can do now it's out of our hands it's been in Sheffield for more than two months now
Click to expand...

Optimistic* I meant lol


----------



## shernandez24

Oh well! Good bye Thursday.

Lets hope tomorrow we hear some news!

It can't be that long left for those at the end of June


----------



## mivd0612

Nai said:


> Update!
> 
> Country applying from: Rio de Janeiro/Brazil
> Type of visa applied for: *Settlement (Priority)*
> Date application submitted (online): *2nd September*
> Date biometrics taken:* 5th September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *6th September*
> Office location processing your visa: *Bogota/Colombia*
> Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer:* 22nd September*
> Email received on decision: -
> Date your visa was received: -
> 
> Working days so far: *12* (since application was opened at the Bogota Visa Section!)





I am a week after you (Date documentation was received)                  

I'm applying from Mexico, but my application, as well as yours, is processed in Colombia :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: I have an update next week.

Keep us update.


----------



## Nai

mivd0612 said:


> I am a week after you (Date documentation was received)
> 
> I'm applying from Mexico, but my application, as well as yours, is processed in Colombia :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: I have an update next week.
> 
> Keep us update.


I hope it doesn't take too long for them to make a decision, will keep you updated! Seriously, this is the most stressful time of my life. Think I wouldn't be able to cope with a non-priority application. I keep thinking over and over again if I have forgotten anything or done something wrong! Good luck to you and everyone! And hope we all have positive outcomes!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BinaHassan

JHSinclair said:


> Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
> Type of visa applied for: spouse visa (non-priority)
> Date application submitted and biometrics taken: May 24, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A
> Confirmation email that documents received: N/A
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: standard - up to 12 weeks (UKVI claimed 100% processed in 30 days for all months)
> "preparation for assessment by ECO" and "not straightforward" emails: September 8, 2016
> "decision made" email: never received (UKVI responded to inquiry with confirmation of decision made on September 19)
> Date your visa was received: September 20
> Date I left for England: September 21
> 
> Finally Here! It took 84 days of stress, homelessness, my kids missing school, and my husband having to move without us, for our visas to arrive, but thank goodness they did.


Congratulation :blush:.your kids already in UK or they just got uk settlement? Just to know about their IHS Payment


----------



## BinaHassan

BinaHassan said:


> JHSinclair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
> Type of visa applied for: spouse visa (non-priority)
> Date application submitted and biometrics taken: May 24, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A
> Confirmation email that documents received: N/A
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: standard - up to 12 weeks (UKVI claimed 100% processed in 30 days for all months)
> "preparation for assessment by ECO" and "not straightforward" emails: September 8, 2016
> "decision made" email: never received (UKVI responded to inquiry with confirmation of decision made on September 19)
> Date your visa was received: September 20
> Date I left for England: September 21
> 
> Finally Here! It took 84 days of stress, homelessness, my kids missing school, and my husband having to move without us, for our visas to arrive, but thank goodness they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation :blush:.your kids already in UK or they just got uk settlement? Just to know about their IHS Payment
Click to expand...

Our decision made on 9th but because of ihs issue of dependants we are still waiting. No idea when we receive our passports n documents back. You have an idea whats happening in regards of this?


----------



## JHSinclair

Well, after 84 days, our visas finally arrived, and less than 24 hours later my daughters and I were on the plane to London. The last 3 days have been a whirlwind- even though I was really confident that our visas would be approved, and had most things ready to go, there were still a bunch of errands, calls and goodbyes to do. My friends have seen my goodbye tour drag out for the last month, so I'm sure they are glad that this whole saga is over as well!

To provide answers to questions I have seen come up (or at least, how it worked in our case):

-the decision was made on Friday, Sept 16, but I didn't receive anything from Sheffield. I got a form letter back in response to my status request on Monday morning saying it had been processed, and then Monday at 5 an email saying our passports were ready to be picked up at VFS (too late to get them that day- that was the longest 24 hours of the whole thing!)

-we had asked for one year, but were given 3 (there was a guy at the pick up arguing with the VFS rep because he had been given 6 months longer than he asked for- couldn't figure out that they didn't make him stay the whole time!)

-the vignette period was 30 days from the date of the decision, September 16, thankfully, because if had been the date we asked for, August 22, we would have been really pushing it!

-The request for more IHS payment for my children didn't seem to slow down the process, despite what I was told by UKVI customer service. We paid it as soon as they asked for it, Friday, September 8, and they made the decision a week later

-my husband (sponsor's) boss was never called to verify employment, even though we were in the unusual position of him continuing to work for his Canadian employer while we are here. (In the end he was offered a job in London, so it was moot, but of course there was no way of letting Sheffield know that, and I was terrified they would call his employer and be told that he was leaving the company.)

-our applications were "escalated" on day 69, but I don't know how much of an impact they had. Same with inquiries from our future M on our behalf (he and his staff were great, replied to our email right away saying they had called Home Office and Immigration Parliamentary rep)- don't know if this had any actual role in the decision timeline, but it sure helped with the stress of being told that following the IHS surcharge snafu we were back at the end of another long line again!)

I really wish you all the best of luck, and hope that the recent surge in decisions means that they are making up for lost time. Thanks for the company in this stressful situation!

PS- the lesson is: ALWAYS PAY FOR PRIORITY!!


----------



## JHSinclair

BinaHassan said:


> Congratulation :blush:.your kids already in UK or they just got uk settlement? Just to know about their IHS Payment


They received settlement visas. My husband has lived his whole life in Canada, but has dual citizenship through his parents. So we are all moving here for the first time, although my husband and I have been here before (just never together)

I still don't understand why we had to pay the IHS for the kids after the application said they were exempt, especially because they don't have ILR, just a 3 year visa. But when they sent the link requesting more payment I was so desperate for resolution I just paid it, figured I could investigate later!

Good luck, I hope you and your kids find out soon!


----------



## nyclon

JHSinclair said:


> -we had asked for one year, but were given 3 (there was a guy at the pick up arguing with the VFS rep because he had been given 6 months longer than he asked for- couldn't figure out that they didn't make him stay the whole time!)
> 
> 
> 
> !


What do you mean you asked for 1 year? A spouse visa is issued for 33 months. You don't get to choose the length.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

@JHSinclair - congrats!!! And thank you for all the info you provided - that's really helpful!
Wishing you the very best of British ....hope to be following in your footsteps in the near future!!
Nel


----------



## JHSinclair

nyclon said:


> What do you mean you asked for 1 year? A spouse visa is issued for 33 months. You don't get to choose the length.


Well, that answers that question! I never saw anything about that in any of the forms or on the .gov websites, nor did our lawyer mention anything about standard lengths. On the application form we were asked how long we wanted the visa to last, we said 1 year (since we are going so I can do a year at a university here, and can't being my kids on a Tier2 anymore).


----------



## ILR1980

BinaHassan said:


> Our decision made on 9th but because of ihs issue of dependants we are still waiting. No idea when we receive our passports n documents back. You have an idea whats happening in regards of this?


Did you got the official email from Sheffield about " application has been processed and decision has been made"

Have you made IHS payment?


----------



## ILR1980

Khan2603 said:


> How many pakistani applicants remain here please


I am with you khan. Dont worry you are not alone


----------



## ILR1980

JHSinclair said:


> PS- the lesson is: ALWAYS PAY FOR PRIORITY!!


Congrats for your visa 

but i think if everyone go for priority then they will not be decided quicker because now they are putting priority application at top of non priority so if there are no or few non priority application then it will be impossible to decide them faster


----------



## Shraddha123

ILR1980 said:


> I am with you khan. Dont worry you are not alone


Me three guys, I'm in the same boat


----------



## JHSinclair

ILR1980 said:


> Congrats for your visa
> 
> but i think if everyone go for priority then they will not be decided quicker because now they are putting priority application at top of non priority so if there are no or few non priority application then it will be impossible to decide them faster


of course; but there will always be suckers like me that believe the stats on 3o days max.


----------



## nyclon

JHSinclair said:


> Well, that answers that question! I never saw anything about that in any of the forms or on the .gov websites, nor did our lawyer mention anything about standard lengths. On the application form we were asked how long we wanted the visa to last, we said 1 year (since we are going so I can do a year at a university here, and can't being my kids on a Tier2 anymore).


I'm not aware of a question about how long you want the visa to last. There is a question about how long you intend to stay and the recommended answer is 30 months ( the amount of time you have to be in the UK on your visa before you can apply for your next visa) or 33 months which is the length of the visa. 

Pretty worrying that your lawyer wasn't aware.


----------



## ILR1980

Shraddha123 said:


> Me three guys, I'm in the same boat


Did you applied from Islamabad? It seem to me application centre in karchi is much quicker as compare to Lahore and Islamabad


----------



## fpatel10

JHSinclair said:


> Well, after 84 days, our visas finally arrived, and less than 24 hours later my daughters and I were on the plane to London. The last 3 days have been a whirlwind- even though I was really confident that our visas would be approved, and had most things ready to go, there were still a bunch of errands, calls and goodbyes to do. My friends have seen my goodbye tour drag out for the last month, so I'm sure they are glad that this whole saga is over as well!
> 
> To provide answers to questions I have seen come up (or at least, how it worked in our case):
> 
> -the decision was made on Friday, Sept 16, but I didn't receive anything from Sheffield. I got a form letter back in response to my status request on Monday morning saying it had been processed, and then Monday at 5 an email saying our passports were ready to be picked up at VFS (too late to get them that day- that was the longest 24 hours of the whole thing!)
> 
> -we had asked for one year, but were given 3 (there was a guy at the pick up arguing with the VFS rep because he had been given 6 months longer than he asked for- couldn't figure out that they didn't make him stay the whole time!)
> 
> -the vignette period was 30 days from the date of the decision, September 16, thankfully, because if had been the date we asked for, August 22, we would have been really pushing it!
> 
> -The request for more IHS payment for my children didn't seem to slow down the process, despite what I was told by UKVI customer service. We paid it as soon as they asked for it, Friday, September 8, and they made the decision a week later
> 
> -my husband (sponsor's) boss was never called to verify employment, even though we were in the unusual position of him continuing to work for his Canadian employer while we are here. (In the end he was offered a job in London, so it was moot, but of course there was no way of letting Sheffield know that, and I was terrified they would call his employer and be told that he was leaving the company.)
> 
> -our applications were "escalated" on day 69, but I don't know how much of an impact they had. Same with inquiries from our future M on our behalf (he and his staff were great, replied to our email right away saying they had called Home Office and Immigration Parliamentary rep)- don't know if this had any actual role in the decision timeline, but it sure helped with the stress of being told that following the IHS surcharge snafu we were back at the end of another long line again!)
> 
> I really wish you all the best of luck, and hope that the recent surge in decisions means that they are making up for lost time. Thanks for the company in this stressful situation!
> 
> PS- the lesson is: ALWAYS PAY FOR PRIORITY!!


congrats! Did you ever get an email stating your application is not straight forward?


----------



## Shraddha123

ILR1980 said:


> Did you applied from Islamabad? It seem to me application centre in karchi is much quicker as compare to Lahore and Islamabad


Yes from Islamabad biometrics were on 10th August


----------



## Naz4305

BinaHassan said:


> Did you get any response to collect passport?



Nope still nothing.


----------



## Naz4305

ILR1980 said:


> I am with you khan. Dont worry you are not alone


Me too! Still waiting


----------



## whome

ILR1980 said:


> I am with you khan. Dont worry you are not alone


me too.

app submitted: 03 July (non prioirty) 
biometrics islamabad : 12 July 
documents sent to sheffield: 18 July 
document recived email from sheffield: none received
decision made: pending 
visa approved: pending 

whats the timeline for you guys may i ask and please also mention priority or non priority


----------



## ILR1980

I personally was fed up with UKVI and was not bothered contacting them

But my partner received this reply from UKVI after requesting recent update 

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. *I have tracked the status name XXX date of birth XXX* and found that the application has been processed and a decision has been made.
*
Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery


----------



## nyclon

whome said:


> me too.
> 
> app submitted: 03 July (non prioirty)
> biometrics islamabad : 12 July
> documents sent to sheffield: 18 July
> document recived email from sheffield: none received
> decision made: pending
> visa approved: pending
> 
> whats the timeline for you guys may i ask and please also mention priority or non priority


You'll find that information on the timeline thread. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/30135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here.html


----------



## ILR1980

@Shraddha123 @Whome @naz4305

All Pakistani ( non priority ) applicants should get decision within 55 to 70 working days if you have not received any "non straightforward" email directly from shiefield


----------



## Riva P

Hello all,

I applied non-priority settlement visa on July 29 (about 40 working days ago) in the Philippines, Manila. I still haven't received anything from UKVI regarding decision. My husband and I are toying with the idea of cancelling the application and then applying again priority. Could anyone advice? I am at the edge of my sanity here.


----------



## fpatel10

ILR1980 said:


> I personally was fed up with UKVI and was not bothered contacting them
> 
> But my partner received this reply from UKVI after requesting recent update
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. *I have tracked the status name XXX date of birth XXX* and found that the application has been processed and a decision has been made.
> *
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery


I gasped! So happy for you! hoping it's a positive answer!!!


----------



## AnOceanApart

JHSinclair said:


> Well, after 84 days, our visas finally arrived, and less than 24 hours later my daughters and I were on the plane to London. The last 3 days have been a whirlwind- even though I was really confident that our visas would be approved, and had most things ready to go, there were still a bunch of errands, calls and goodbyes to do. My friends have seen my goodbye tour drag out for the last month, so I'm sure they are glad that this whole saga is over as well!
> 
> To provide answers to questions I have seen come up (or at least, how it worked in our case):
> 
> -the decision was made on Friday, Sept 16, but I didn't receive anything from Sheffield. I got a form letter back in response to my status request on Monday morning saying it had been processed, and then Monday at 5 an email saying our passports were ready to be picked up at VFS (too late to get them that day- that was the longest 24 hours of the whole thing!)
> 
> -we had asked for one year, but were given 3 (there was a guy at the pick up arguing with the VFS rep because he had been given 6 months longer than he asked for- couldn't figure out that they didn't make him stay the whole time!)
> 
> -the vignette period was 30 days from the date of the decision, September 16, thankfully, because if had been the date we asked for, August 22, we would have been really pushing it!
> 
> -The request for more IHS payment for my children didn't seem to slow down the process, despite what I was told by UKVI customer service. We paid it as soon as they asked for it, Friday, September 8, and they made the decision a week later
> 
> -my husband (sponsor's) boss was never called to verify employment, even though we were in the unusual position of him continuing to work for his Canadian employer while we are here. (In the end he was offered a job in London, so it was moot, but of course there was no way of letting Sheffield know that, and I was terrified they would call his employer and be told that he was leaving the company.)
> 
> -our applications were "escalated" on day 69, but I don't know how much of an impact they had. Same with inquiries from our future M on our behalf (he and his staff were great, replied to our email right away saying they had called Home Office and Immigration Parliamentary rep)- don't know if this had any actual role in the decision timeline, but it sure helped with the stress of being told that following the IHS surcharge snafu we were back at the end of another long line again!)
> 
> I really wish you all the best of luck, and hope that the recent surge in decisions means that they are making up for lost time. Thanks for the company in this stressful situation!
> 
> PS- the lesson is: ALWAYS PAY FOR PRIORITY!!


YAY congratulations! Now that's a huge relief for you, I'm sure. Enjoy!!!


----------



## AnOceanApart

ILR1980 said:


> I personally was fed up with UKVI and was not bothered contacting them
> 
> But my partner received this reply from UKVI after requesting recent update
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. *I have tracked the status name XXX date of birth XXX* and found that the application has been processed and a decision has been made.
> *
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery



AAAHHHH finally!!! So happy for you, crossing my fingers that it's all positive :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rey S.

Hi,

You and I are on similar timelines, except that I applied through TLSConnect and my application is processed at Istanbul.


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> I gasped! So happy for you! hoping it's a positive answer!!!


Thank you. I did not got official email yet and just hoping decision is postive after this long wait of 5 months..

You will be next as you also waiting very long probaly second longest wait in here after me..good luck


----------



## ILR1980

AnOceanApart said:


> AAAHHHH finally!!! So happy for you, crossing my fingers that it's all positive :fingerscrossed:


Thank you. My best wishes to you as well. Hope you dont have to wait longer as you are priority applicant. Good luck


----------



## Khan2603

ILR1980 said:


> @Shraddha123 @Whome @naz4305
> 
> All Pakistani ( non priority ) applicants should get decision within 55 to 70 working days if you have not received any "non straightforward" email directly from shiefield


Congratulations on your decision being made, sadly I did get the case not straightforward email, I'm on day 68


----------



## Khan2603

Naz4305 said:


> ILR1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with you khan. Dont worry you are not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Still waiting
Click to expand...

My biometrics were June 20th


----------



## mama123

ILR1980 said:


> Thank you. I did not got official email yet and just hoping decision is postive after this long wait of 5 months..
> 
> You will be next as you also waiting very long probaly second longest wait in here after me..good luck


We had one of those emails four weeks ago and still waiting  really hope you don't have to wait long :frusty:


----------



## Shangpar

Riva P said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I applied non-priority settlement visa on July 29 (about 40 working days ago) in the Philippines, Manila. I still haven't received anything from UKVI regarding decision. My husband and I are toying with the idea of cancelling the application and then applying again priority. Could anyone advice? I am at the edge of my sanity here.


Only means I have to wait a little longer. I submitted mine 19 Aug.


----------



## BinaHassan

ILR1980 said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our decision made on 9th but because of ihs issue of dependants we are still waiting. No idea when we receive our passports n documents back. You have an idea whats happening in regards of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you got the official email from Sheffield about " application has been processed and decision has been made"
> 
> Have you made IHS payment?
Click to expand...

No official email from home office. And we havent paid kids IHS. But we have ihs ref number issued which we now provided them. I dont know. Its confusing now. Someone is saying they paid after their request of IHS. Please tell me how they paid. Or i definitely i have to pay as UKVI saying kids are under 16 so dont need to pay. Please someone help


----------



## mama123

Been waiting 4 weeks since decision made email from UKVI on 28th August following enquiry. Does the "official" email come from visainfo cos we had one of those as well on 1st September. Its very difficult - you think the waiting is finally over and then you have to wait again! I've sent another enquiry email this morning but have lost faith.


----------



## BinaHassan

JHSinclair said:


> Well, after 84 days, our visas finally arrived, and less than 24 hours later my daughters and I were on the plane to London. The last 3 days have been a whirlwind- even though I was really confident that our visas would be approved, and had most things ready to go, there were still a bunch of errands, calls and goodbyes to do. My friends have seen my goodbye tour drag out for the last month, so I'm sure they are glad that this whole saga is over as well!
> 
> To provide answers to questions I have seen come up (or at least, how it worked in our case):
> 
> -the decision was made on Friday, Sept 16, but I didn't receive anything from Sheffield. I got a form letter back in response to my status request on Monday morning saying it had been processed, and then Monday at 5 an email saying our passports were ready to be picked up at VFS (too late to get them that day- that was the longest 24 hours of the whole thing!)
> 
> -we had asked for one year, but were given 3 (there was a guy at the pick up arguing with the VFS rep because he had been given 6 months longer than he asked for- couldn't figure out that they didn't make him stay the whole time!)
> 
> -the vignette period was 30 days from the date of the decision, September 16, thankfully, because if had been the date we asked for, August 22, we would have been really pushing it!
> 
> -The request for more IHS payment for my children didn't seem to slow down the process, despite what I was told by UKVI customer service. We paid it as soon as they asked for it, Friday, September 8, and they made the decision a week later
> 
> -my husband (sponsor's) boss was never called to verify employment, even though we were in the unusual position of him continuing to work for his Canadian employer while we are here. (In the end he was offered a job in London, so it was moot, but of course there was no way of letting Sheffield know that, and I was terrified they would call his employer and be told that he was leaving the company.)
> 
> -our applications were "escalated" on day 69, but I don't know how much of an impact they had. Same with inquiries from our future M on our behalf (he and his staff were great, replied to our email right away saying they had called Home Office and Immigration Parliamentary rep)- don't know if this had any actual role in the decision timeline, but it sure helped with the stress of being told that following the IHS surcharge snafu we were back at the end of another long line again!)
> 
> I really wish you all the best of luck, and hope that the recent surge in decisions means that they are making up for lost time. Thanks for the company in this stressful situation!
> 
> PS- the lesson is: ALWAYS PAY FOR PRIORITY!!


How did you pay? The link they sent through that. Because we are not getting any option to pay through that option? Did you made a new application and paid IHS first? Please tell me


----------



## BinaHassan

mama123 said:


> Been waiting 4 weeks since decision made email from UKVI on 28th August following enquiry. Does the "official" email come from visainfo cos we had one of those as well on 1st September. Its very difficult - you think the waiting is finally over and then you have to wait again! I've sent another enquiry email this morning but have lost faith.


You tracked your application and got decision made email. Did they ask anymore information so that its delayed?


----------



## Riva P

How's your application doing? Looks to me I might have to wait longer since I went non-priority. Didn't expect Manila to be slow


----------



## mama123

BinaHassan said:


> You tracked your application and got decision made email. Did they ask anymore information so that its delayed?


Hi Bina - they asked for a return envelope in the email on 1st September (maybe they lost the other one?) but apart from that no.


----------



## sunoo

Khan2603 said:


> My biometrics were June 20th


My Mrs online application was submitted on 7th of July and Biomatrics were on 14th of July in Lahore.

I am expecting a response in next 2/3 weeks. I have seen a lot of people from Pakistan with biomatrics between 20 June and 30 June have already been processed.


----------



## Khan2603

sunoo said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biometrics were June 20th
> 
> 
> 
> My Mrs online application was submitted on 7th of July and Biomatrics were on 14th of July in Lahore.
> 
> I am expecting a response in next 2/3 weeks. I have seen a lot of people from Pakistan with biomatrics between 20 June and 30 June have already been processed.
Click to expand...

Yes inshallah we can only hope for the best, I'm 20th June bit I got the case not straightforward email too you see


----------



## sunoo

Khan2603 said:


> Yes inshallah we can only hope for the best, I'm 20th June bit I got the case not straightforward email too you see


Most of the "*case not straight forward*" have been approved in my experience. Is it your first application?


----------



## Khan2603

sunoo said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes inshallah we can only hope for the best, I'm 20th June bit I got the case not straightforward email too you see
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the "*case not straight forward*" have been approved in my experience. Is it your first application?
Click to expand...

Yes it's my first application, I did escalate the case so let's see, can only pray for the best


----------



## sunoo

Khan2603 said:


> Yes it's my first application, I did escalate the case so let's see, can only pray for the best


I think my case is complicated due to divorce issue so lets see but what is the complication is your case? Do you have any dependents?


----------



## Khan2603

sunoo said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's my first application, I did escalate the case so let's see, can only pray for the best
> 
> 
> 
> I think my case is complicated due to divorce issue so lets see but what is the complication is your case? Do you have any dependents?
Click to expand...

No dependans but I applied through exemption of the financial requirement as I get DLA


----------



## Rey S.

Does anyone know whether UKVI will send the "application is being prepared for ECO", if it has been submitted via TLSConnect? I have receive the TLS email saying that my application has been received in Istanbul and the decision will soon be made according to posted timelines. Thanks! (not really sure if this is the correct thread to post to)


----------



## alynn90

So my non priority spouse application was delivered on 9/8, just got the confirmation for ECO on 9/21, I know people have been waiting better than a month for that email... I'm hoping it's good news? Applying from the USA as well, I think my application is pretty straight forward. Married, no dependents, meet the income threshold by quite a bit... And it's just basically uncomplicated.. So I'm assuming maybe that's why I had gotten a faster email? Anyone else with basically the same application depth? How long until you received the confirmation email? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunoo

alynn90 said:


> So my non priority spouse application was delivered on 9/8, just got the confirmation for ECO on 9/21, I know people have been waiting better than a month for that email... I'm hoping it's good news? Applying from the USA as well, I think my application is pretty straight forward. Married, no dependents, meet the income threshold by quite a bit... And it's just basically uncomplicated.. So I'm assuming maybe that's why I had gotten a faster email? Anyone else with basically the same application depth? How long until you received the confirmation email?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a standard email which most of us received once Sheffield office received your documents. This is nothing but an acknowledgment and doesn't say it can be processed quickly. In my experience if you are applying from US as priority then expect a response in 5/6 weeks and if non-priority then 60 to 75 working days.


----------



## shernandez24

alynn90 said:


> So my non priority spouse application was delivered on 9/8, just got the confirmation for ECO on 9/21, I know people have been waiting better than a month for that email... I'm hoping it's good news? Applying from the USA as well, I think my application is pretty straight forward. Married, no dependents, meet the income threshold by quite a bit... And it's just basically uncomplicated.. So I'm assuming maybe that's why I had gotten a faster email? Anyone else with basically the same application depth? How long until you received the confirmation email?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im on the same boat. married, no dependants, meet income threshold by quite a bit... My application was received there June 21st and I;m still waiting.


----------



## Riva P

alynn90 said:


> So my non priority spouse application was delivered on 9/8, just got the confirmation for ECO on 9/21, I know people have been waiting better than a month for that email... I'm hoping it's good news? Applying from the USA as well, I think my application is pretty straight forward. Married, no dependents, meet the income threshold by quite a bit... And it's just basically uncomplicated.. So I'm assuming maybe that's why I had gotten a faster email? Anyone else with basically the same application depth? How long until you received the confirmation email?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Married, first marriage for both me and my husband, no dependents and met the financial requirements buy quite a bit BUT haven't heard anything from UKVI , either.


----------



## Khan2603

Naz4305 said:


> Finally after a long wait my husband received a call to pick up his passport today morning. Alhamdulliah the visa has been granted!!! I pray that everyone else who is waiting hears back soon. I have updated my timeline below:
> 
> Online Application: 19/05
> Biometrics: 27/05
> Submitted paperwork: 07/06
> 
> Requested status update from UKVI on 20/08 and received a response to say the application has been processed. Call to collect passport came a month after this.
> 
> Official decision made email: 23/09
> Call to collect passport: 23/09 VISA GRANTED and valid from 19/10.


Mashallah many congratulations, Allah as blessed you with great news on this mubarak day of jummah, may Allah give you a long happy life with your partner.


----------



## Nai

I just got an an email stating decision has been made. I'm so anxious and was just wondering if this is normally what people get.

"A decision on your application for Entry Clearance has been made. Your passport(s) and original document(s) will now be returned to you.

If anyone contacts you advising that your application is still under consideration or that they can influence the outcome of your application in any way, they cannot - please report any such approach to [email protected]."

Thanks


----------



## BinaHassan

Naz4305 said:


> Finally after a long wait my husband received a call to pick up his passport today morning. Alhamdulliah the visa has been granted!!! I pray that everyone else who is waiting hears back soon. I have updated my timeline below:
> 
> Online Application: 19/05
> Biometrics: 27/05
> Submitted paperwork: 07/06
> 
> Requested status update from UKVI on 20/08 and received a response to say the application has been processed. Call to collect passport came a month after this.
> 
> Official decision made email: 23/09
> Call to collect passport: 23/09 VISA GRANTED and valid from 19/10.


Waow .... congratulation.. I am very happy for you. Good luck for your new life.. would you mind telling the reason of delay as i already had our decision made email through tracking and decision made on 9th September but no response still to collect the passport.


----------



## ctyler

Nai said:


> I just got an an email stating decision has been made. I'm so anxious and was just wondering if this is normally what people get.
> 
> "A decision on your application for Entry Clearance has been made. Your passport(s) and original document(s) will now be returned to you.
> 
> If anyone contacts you advising that your application is still under consideration or that they can influence the outcome of your application in any way, they cannot - please report any such approach to [email protected]."
> 
> Thanks


Omg, excited for you.

I'll be applying from São Paulo next week, priority too, and I am soooo nervous. Hope everything goes right for you \o/

That email is normal, they just want to let you know that no one can change the outcome of your application.


----------



## AnOceanApart

Naz4305 said:


> Finally after a long wait my husband received a call to pick up his passport today morning. Alhamdulliah the visa has been granted!!! I pray that everyone else who is waiting hears back soon. I have updated my timeline below:
> 
> Online Application: 19/05
> Biometrics: 27/05
> Submitted paperwork: 07/06
> 
> Requested status update from UKVI on 20/08 and received a response to say the application has been processed. Call to collect passport came a month after this.
> 
> Official decision made email: 23/09
> Call to collect passport: 23/09 VISA GRANTED and valid from 19/10.


CONGRATULATIONS!! Enjoy your new life


----------



## BinaHassan

JHSinclair said:


> They received settlement visas. My husband has lived his whole life in Canada, but has dual citizenship through his parents. So we are all moving here for the first time, although my husband and I have been here before (just never together)
> 
> I still don't understand why we had to pay the IHS for the kids after the application said they were exempt, especially because they don't have ILR, just a 3 year visa. But when they sent the link requesting more payment I was so desperate for resolution I just paid it, figured I could investigate later!
> 
> Good luck, I hope you and your kids find out soon!


how did you pay the IHS fee for kids as i couldnt able to get any option to pay? please can you advice me.


----------



## malugr

No news this week for JUNE/JULY NON-PRIORITY USA.
I really hope we hear back y October... and not November. It will be very frustrating if I do not hear back next month. I am feeling very low today about all this.
Have a great weekend everyone!!! Will be praying for all of you.


----------



## hakim el khairani

hi friend i hope all fine i have collect my passpot today and its approved im so happy allah help all of you inshallah


----------



## hakim el khairani

my timeline is 
Type of Application: Spouse (Priority)
Submitted Online Application: 20 jun 2016
Submitted Documents & Biometrics via VFS: 27 june
Received at Sheffield & Email Confirm: 1 july -2016
Decision Made: 15-09-2016
Passport Delivery:23-09-2016


----------



## Khan2603

hakim el khairani said:


> my timeline is
> Type of Application: Spouse (Priority)
> Submitted Online Application: 20 jun 2016
> Submitted Documents & Biometrics via VFS: 27 june
> Received at Sheffield & Email Confirm: 1 july -2016
> Decision Made: 15-09-2016
> Passport Delivery:23-09-2016


Congratulations on your success, I pray yout have a happy life inshallah.


----------



## Luciangurl2

Oh well that's another week gone my 12 week/60 days are approaching on sep 30th but to be honest I'm not expecting a decision till October,blessing to all of us" beginning of july "applicants our time will come


----------



## alynn90

shernandez24 said:


> Im on the same boat. married, no dependants, meet income threshold by quite a bit... My application was received there June 21st and I;m still waiting.




Crossing fingers then ... I hope it comes through soon for you... I'm hoping maybe the summer student visa applications cleared out for the most part and people are starting to hear back on spouse... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alynn90

sunoo said:


> That is a standard email which most of us received once Sheffield office received your documents. This is nothing but an acknowledgment and doesn't say it can be processed quickly. In my experience if you are applying from US as priority then expect a response in 5/6 weeks and if non-priority then 60 to 75 working days.




Hoping it's just getting through the summer student applications... Maybe that's why it's taken so long for everyone throughout the summer... Here is to hoping we all hear back faster than expected.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan2603

I look forward to the day I also can update my status with positive news, and feel that excitement and happiness you all have felt who have succeeded in their pursuit, that feeling of being stress free and no longer unsure of whats to come, to fall asleep at night knowing you will be together with the person you love very soon.


----------



## JHSinclair

fpatel10 said:


> congrats! Did you ever get an email stating your application is not straight forward?


Yes I did, actually it said "has not been" straightforward, and I received it the same day I got the "prepared for the ECO" email. on September 8.

I really hope yours is processed soon!


----------



## JHSinclair

BinaHassan said:


> how did you pay the IHS fee for kids as i couldnt able to get any option to pay? please can you advice me.


I don't know what to tell you, the email I received telling me to pay the fee was the same as the one you posted, and the link showed the new amount due, with a "pay now" (or something like that) option. I would assume they are withholding your passports until you pay it. If the link doesn't work, send them an email to the sheffield IHS email included on that same email and let them know!


----------



## ILR1980

Khan2603 said:


> Congratulations on your decision being made, sadly I did get the case not straightforward email, I'm on day 68


Thank you and yes you need to be ready to wait bit longer as when they do send this " not straightforward " email then they make verification of most documents which take time and then its upto ECO to decide whenever he wish as he already covered himself by sending you that email . There is nothing much we could do except asking MP to chase it for you


----------



## ILR1980

BinaHassan said:


> No official email from home office. And we havent paid kids IHS. But we have ihs ref number issued which we now provided them. I dont know. Its confusing now. Someone is saying they paid after their request of IHS. Please tell me how they paid. Or i definitely i have to pay as UKVI saying kids are under 16 so dont need to pay. Please someone help


There are two ways to pay for it

1) they send you some weblink which take you to toward payment option and you make payment and get IHS number and send it to them

2) I came to know that many people whose application got rejected and they got refund of IHS and then later on this decision of refusal was overturned and they were asked to pay IHS again so all they did was to create new application and paid IHS then sent them this new application(GW..) and IHS references 

if you did not got any link from them to make payment then you have only option 2 over there to make payment . Thats why i asked you to ring UKVI and asked them what to do if calculation appeared as zero again..I guess you are not biological mother so may be thats why they are asking you to pay ..dont know


----------



## ILR1980

mama123 said:


> We had one of those emails four weeks ago and still waiting  really hope you don't have to wait long :frusty:


I have just seen that some people got official email from shieffield just after week from getting decision made email from UKVI tracking service..i have no clue how long they will take but i am going to visit family in two week times any way so i will not mind to wait even one month as long as decision is positive. It will be disaster if it come as negative..stay hopeful and good luck to you


----------



## BinaHassan

ILR1980 said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No official email from home office. And we havent paid kids IHS. But we have ihs ref number issued which we now provided them. I dont know. Its confusing now. Someone is saying they paid after their request of IHS. Please tell me how they paid. Or i definitely i have to pay as UKVI saying kids are under 16 so dont need to pay. Please someone help
> 
> 
> 
> There are two ways to pay for it
> 
> 1) they send you some weblink which take you to toward payment option and you make payment and get IHS number and send it to them
> 
> 2) I came to know that many people whose application got rejected and they got refund of IHS and then later on this decision of refusal was overturned and they were asked to pay IHS again so all they did was to create new application and paid IHS then sent them this new application(GW..) and IHS references
> 
> if you did not got any link from them to make payment then you have only option 2 over there to make payment . Thats why i asked you to ring UKVI and asked them what to do if calculation appeared as zero again..I guess you are not biological mother so may be thats why they are asking you to pay ..dont know
Click to expand...

But they supposed to provide the correct link. I in anyway paid by inside uk option to pay aswell because ukvi are saying there is no charge for them. No idea i have done right or wrong but paid 500 each


----------



## Naz4305

Khan2603 said:


> Mashallah many congratulations, Allah as blessed you with great news on this mubarak day of jummah, may Allah give you a long happy life with your partner.


Thank you so much! I received this great news on such a blessed day! I will pray that you also hear back very soon. Just stay strong and it will inshallah be a weight off your shoulders once you hear back.


----------



## Naz4305

BinaHassan said:


> Waow .... congratulation.. I am very happy for you. Good luck for your new life.. would you mind telling the reason of delay as i already had our decision made email through tracking and decision made on 9th September but no response still to collect the passport.


Thank you so much!!! I dont know what caused the delay and why it took them almost a month to call after the decision had been made. I did call them and escalate after 3 weeks, not sure if this made any difference though. Hopefully you will hear something in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ILR1980

Naz4305 said:


> Thank you so much!!! I dont know what caused the delay and why it took them almost a month to call after the decision had been made. I did call them and escalate after 3 weeks, not sure if this made any difference though. Hopefully you will hear something in a couple of weeks.


did you got email about decision has been made or for collection from shieffield ? or just received the email after tracking status through UKVI

month is quiet long time after application has been decided


----------



## ILR1980

BinaHassan said:


> But they supposed to provide the correct link. I in anyway paid by inside uk option to pay aswell because ukvi are saying there is no charge for them. No idea i have done right or wrong but paid 500 each


you have done it wrong ..they are not applying from inside the UK and you should have used option 2 to pay IHS if it was applicable to them


----------



## BinaHassan

ILR1980 said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they supposed to provide the correct link. I in anyway paid by inside uk option to pay aswell because ukvi are saying there is no charge for them. No idea i have done right or wrong but paid 500 each
> 
> 
> 
> you have done it wrong ..they are not applying from inside the UK and you should have used option 2 to pay IHS if it was applicable to them
Click to expand...

That was my solicitor who did it even i asked him not to do. Will it effect on my application?


----------



## ILR1980

BinaHassan said:


> That was my solicitor who did it even i asked him not to do. Will it effect on my application?


I cannot say this but what the use of such solicitor who dont know what he is doing and you still come to forum for answers


----------



## BinaHassan

ILR1980 said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was my solicitor who did it even i asked him not to do. Will it effect on my application?
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say this but what the use of such solicitor who dont know what he is doing and you still come to forum for answers
Click to expand...

I dont know he messed up with ihs


----------



## Naz4305

ILR1980 said:


> did you got email about decision has been made or for collection from shieffield ? or just received the email after tracking status through UKVI
> 
> month is quiet long time after application has been decided


My solicitor got the official decision made email today and then my husband got the call straight away after that.


----------



## ILR1980

Naz4305 said:


> My solicitor got the official decision made email today and then my husband got the call straight away after that.


This decision made email ask for collection of passport?


----------



## Naz4305

ILR1980 said:


> This decision made email ask for collection of passport?


Yes it said the passport can be collected during the collection time. I have pasted the exact email below:

The processed visa application for GWF reference number -* XXXXXXX was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 9/23/2016 . 

If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.

If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.


----------



## ILR1980

Naz4305 said:


> Yes it said the passport can be collected during the collection time. I have pasted the exact email below:
> 
> The processed visa application for GWF reference number -* XXXXXXX was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 9/23/2016 .
> 
> If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.
> 
> If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.


they did not tell anything about when your sponsor will receive the bundle of documents which they sent to Sheffield?

well enjoy the stress free time ahead


----------



## mama123

ILR1980 said:


> I have just seen that some people got official email from shieffield just after week from getting decision made email from UKVI tracking service..i have no clue how long they will take but i am going to visit family in two week times any way so i will not mind to wait even one month as long as decision is positive. It will be disaster if it come as negative..stay hopeful and good luck to you


Thanks ILR. It's very frustrating. I sent another update request this morning and they have asked for more information. Again. Oh dear. Good luck to you, keep everything crossed and keep us posted


----------



## Naz4305

ILR1980 said:


> they did not tell anything about when your sponsor will receive the bundle of documents which they sent to Sheffield?
> 
> well enjoy the stress free time ahead


I am the sponsor  my husband in pakistan is the applicant. I received the documents back around 2 weeks ago on 08/09.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

My supporting documents did not get back my london adress.how i can get update about documents?


----------



## BinaHassan

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> My supporting documents did not get back my london adress.how i can get update about documents?


have you sent the prepaid envelop along with documents. if yes then you will get anytime soon


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

BinaHassan said:


> NUSRAT TARIQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> My supporting documents did not get back my london adress.how i can get update about documents?
> 
> 
> 
> have you sent the prepaid envelop along with documents. if yes then you will get anytime soon
Click to expand...

I put envolp there in written uk adress on it but i paid only for pakistan to shefflied service .now how i get to know about may papers?


----------



## gjscott




----------



## gjscott




----------



## BinaHassan

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NUSRAT TARIQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> My supporting documents did not get back my london adress.how i can get update about documents?
> 
> 
> 
> have you sent the prepaid envelop along with documents. if yes then you will get anytime soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put envolp there in written uk adress on it but i paid only for pakistan to shefflied service .now how i get to know about may papers?
Click to expand...

They might ask you to pay for another envelop


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Ok.


----------



## ILR1980

I got the MP letter today as involved MP earlier to chase settlement application of my spouse and kids and according to MP letter *" I have received a reply from UKVI from which i understand that your wife and children settlement visa were issued on 20th September "*

so should i take this as positive sign that they have granted a visa and MP actually killed all the suspense before even getting official decision made email from Sheffield or before collecting passports


----------



## Khan2603

ILR1980 said:


> I got the MP letter t day as involved MP earlier to chase settlement application of my spouse and kids and according to MP letter *" I have received a reply from UKVI from which i understand that your wife and children settlement visa were issued on 20th September "*
> 
> so should i take this as positive sign that they have granted a visa and MP actually killed all the suspense before even getting official decision made email from Sheffield or before collecting passpoty


Wow I think you got it <snip> this is great news for you


----------



## ILR1980

Khan2603 said:


> Wow I think you got it <Snip> this is great news for you


Thank you khan ..just hoping its positive and i will also advice you to involve local MP as your case is also "not straightforward" and you are uncertain about when you will get outcome


----------



## Khan2603

ILR1980 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I think you got it <snip> this is great news for you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you khan ..just hoping its positive and i will also advice you to involve local MP as your case is also "not straightforward" and you are uncertain about when you will get outcome
Click to expand...

After how long did you get a reply from MP


----------



## ILR1980

Khan2603 said:


> After how long did you get a reply from MP


contacted MP on 25 August and he told me it could take up to 4 weeks to get reply from them but as soon as i contacted MP then i received called from them about job after few weeks and they called my employer as well so i assume they started working on my application after mp letter

just mention to Mp that you are having depression because of this long wait and you are still uncertain about how long they will take and what is causing this more delay etc


----------



## Khan2603

ILR1980 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After how long did you get a reply from MP
> 
> 
> 
> contacted MP on 25 August and he told me it could take up to 4 weeks to get reply from them but as soon as i contacted MP then i received called from them about job after few weeks and they called my employer as well so i assume they started working on my application after mp letter
> 
> just mention to Mp that you are having depression because of this long wait and you are still uncertain about how long they will take and what is causing this more delay etc
Click to expand...

OK great will do thanks


----------



## nyclon

ILR1980 said:


> I got the MP letter today as involved MP earlier to chase settlement application of my spouse and kids and according to MP letter *" I have received a reply from UKVI from which i understand that your wife and children settlement visa were issued on 20th September "*
> 
> so should i take this as positive sign that they have granted a visa and MP actually killed all the suspense before even getting official decision made email from Sheffield or before collecting passports


While this sounds positive, you will only know for sure when receive your passports.


----------



## ILR1980

nyclon said:


> While this sounds positive, you will only know for sure when receive your passports.


yes true. seeing is believing....
but do you think Sheffield Uk visa and immigration can tell MP about the outcome of visa application ? Is there this possibility that MP perceived decisions been made as settlement visa been issued ?


----------



## nyclon

ILR1980 said:


> yes true. seeing is believing....
> but do you think Sheffield Uk visa and immigration can tell MP about the outcome of visa application ? Is there this possibility that MP perceived decisions been made as settlement visa been issued ?


r

As I said, you'll know when you receive your passport. Anything else is pure speculation.


----------



## Leigh04

Julie422 said:


> Hi everyond, here is my timeline.
> 
> Country applying from: Osaka, Japan
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 13th July
> Date biometrics taken: 29th July
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Don't know
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 10 working days (2 weeks)
> Date your visa was received: Not yet
> 
> I paid for priority processing but it has already been 40 working days (a month and half). My application was escalated about three weeks ago but it's still processing. Does anyone currently waiting for settlement? This is so frustrating...


Hey julie, any update? Ours is in manila also, The pain of paying priority processing (10 days on the vfs website) and having to wait longer is the worst!


----------



## shiks16

Gosh that's bad going if you paid for priority and still haven't heard back. Ours is being processed in Manila too I believe - hubby has applied from NZ. Coming up to 6 weeks soon :-/ No word not even to say they received documents. Hope you hear back soon..


----------



## gjscott




----------



## gjscott




----------



## kavobryan

Naz4305 said:


> Yes it said the passport can be collected during the collection time. I have pasted the exact email below:
> 
> The processed visa application for GWF reference number -* XXXXXXX was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 9/23/2016 .
> 
> If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.
> 
> If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.


no you should get a call to collect passport or another email telling you to collect your passport


----------



## mftruglio

Thanks for making such a fantastic graph of peoples' progress! 

Quick correction to my info! My biometric date was Aug 12, and my documents were received by the UK on Aug 17th.


----------



## Khan2603

A new week begins which bring new hope to me and to all of you out there, I pray this week brings us all some positive news inshallah, I pray the almighty hears ours prayers.


----------



## Julie422

Hi Leigh, thank you for your reply. My application is still processing. It's taking almost two months now  I looked it up on the internet and people who paid for priority got their passport back within two weeks. I don't know what is going on in Manila! 

Have you paid for priority too? Hope we will hear the good news soon.


----------



## Julie422

shiks16 said:


> Gosh that's bad going if you paid for priority and still haven't heard back. Ours is being processed in Manila too I believe - hubby has applied from NZ. Coming up to 6 weeks soon :-/ No word not even to say they received documents. Hope you hear back soon..


Hi shiks, thank you for sharing your information. I know it's really bad. I paid a lot of money for nothing  I didn't get the email saying they got my document too. Hopefully we all hear a good news soon.


----------



## ibhatia

scotia said:


> Update:
> 
> Country applying from: India
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Settlement (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (in-person): 25 July 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: 25 July 2016
> Documents forwarded to UKVI: 25 July 2016
> Decision made e-mail: 14 September 2016
> 
> Passport with visa collected: 14 September 2016
> 
> Days (working days) to process: 32


Hi - Did you get a separate email to advise you're able to collect? We just got the email to advise a decision has been made and was wondering whether we should travel to Delhi?


----------



## shernandez24

COMEEEEE ONNNN This has to be our week!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Shraddha123

Khan2603 said:


> A new week begins which bring new hope to me and to all of you out there, I pray this week brings us all some positive news inshallah, I pray the almighty hears ours prayers.


Ameen


----------



## malugr

I really hope this will be our week. The summer rush should be over now. 
All the best for all of you! And positive vibes.


----------



## malugr

Hey guys! So I escalated my case 3 weeks ago and got an answer Friday saying the following: Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration enquiry service.

We have received a response from the Decision Making Centre following our
request for information on your visa application, which was the following
quote:

" The application is in the final processing stages and a decision will be
made soon. "
i hope their "soon" is quick.... I feel like it will be weeks of waiting and not days..


----------



## Khan2603

malugr said:


> Hey guys! So I escalated my case 3 weeks ago and got an answer Friday saying the following: Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration enquiry service.
> 
> We have received a response from the Decision Making Centre following our
> request for information on your visa application, which was the following
> quote:
> 
> " The application is in the final processing stages and a decision will be
> made soon. "
> Is this good or bad?


This is a good sign that you will hear something soon inshallah.


----------



## TGUN

malugr said:


> Hey guys! So I escalated my case 3 weeks ago and got an answer Friday saying the following: Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration enquiry service.
> 
> We have received a response from the Decision Making Centre following our
> request for information on your visa application, which was the following
> quote:
> 
> " The application is in the final processing stages and a decision will be
> made soon. "
> i hope their "soon" is quick.... I feel like it will be weeks of waiting and not days..


Oh WOW!

We will keep our fingers crossed for you that this is the beginning of the end, :fingerscrossed:

More June decisions please.


----------



## Haley&Tom3

*New Response from Email Form*

Just received an email back from UKVI email form stating:

"The application is in a queue awaiting assessment. Once a decision has
been made you will receive an email from us."

Has anyone else received this? Any idea if this means I am any closer to hearing something?


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Haley&Tom3 said:


> Just received an email back from UKVI email form stating:
> 
> "The application is in a queue awaiting assessment. Once a decision has
> been made you will receive an email from us."
> 
> Has anyone else received this? Any idea if this means I am any closer to hearing something?


Pretty similar to the email we received, in response to chasing for info. I think it means just that....you're in the queue! It doesn't say how long the queue is, or where you are in that queue, so it doesn't really tell you anything new does it?! Just have to keep taking it one day at a time, trying not to worry or panic about life being on hold....keep breathing deeply, and smiling! We're all this together 
Nel


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

shernandez24 said:


> COMEEEEE ONNNN This has to be our week!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


I'll have a turn at that wall when you're done please.... :tongue: Keeping my :fingerscrossed:for you, and all of us June/July peeps!

Nel


----------



## TGUN

Haley&Tom3 said:


> Just received an email back from UKVI email form stating:
> 
> "The application is in a queue awaiting assessment. Once a decision has
> been made you will receive an email from us."
> 
> Has anyone else received this? Any idea if this means I am any closer to hearing something?


Does it mean anything?

My honest opinion is "who knows?"

We got one very very similar yesterday.

We can but hope, :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

On September 22, Home Office called wife again (2nd interview), they told her they had been trying to reach for for a few days but she was not at home and her mobile number had changed since the first interview. (HO call from a private number)

I tried e-mailing to find out the status of application as well as e-mailed wife's new mobile number on a evidence request e-mail I had from my first application from last year. (Don't think they saw it)

They asked only about our marriage history, family, other questions related to our marriage. Wife updated HO with new mobile number. The officer did not give my wife a hard-time and was very easy going as compared to the first officer my wife spoke with previously.

The officer also told my wife that the case will be passed onto another officer, and a decision will be made in a few weeks.

Don't know what to make of all this... But have positive thoughts in mind.


----------



## mivd0612

Hello!

I just got an *update*.

Does it mean that literally my applications is being examined? or is in a pile on an ECO's desk?

Usually how long after this update??



Dear Customer,

Your visa application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer, who will consider your case according to UK immigration rules.

Once a decision has been made on your application, you will receive an email advising of the return details of your passport and documents.


----------



## Mak1980

ibhatia said:


> Country applying from: India (New Delhi)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online): 24th August
> Date biometrics taken: 26th August
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26th August
> Office location processing your visa: UKVI New Delhi
> Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: 29 August
> Email received on decision: -26 September 2016
> Date your visa was received: -


Hi.. Was this a Priority application or a non priority one?


----------



## mivd0612

In Guatemala there is NOT a visa application center. I had to go to Mexico City to summit my documents and for my biometrics. For obvious reasons I paid for the Passport Passback service, so I can come back home.

Today I got an E-mail and a decision has been taken. In this E-mail it says that the VAC will contact me in the next few days "to collect my documents". Does it mean that my visa was refused?
I haven't been informed about submitting my passport.

Can it be possible that the VAC staff paste my visa in my passport in case it was approved?

I'm a really concern.... It probably was denied, or in case it was issued and I have to take my passport to the VAC, how will I go back home?


----------



## pradanie

scottishjay said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouce
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 10/09/16, posted 15/09/16
> Date biometrics taken: 14/09/16
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/09/16
> Confirmation email that documents received: 26/09/16
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: Standard, up to 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: -


Was this priority or non?? Thanks!


----------



## nyclon

mivd0612 said:


> In Guatemala there is NOT a visa application center. I had to go to Mexico City to summit my documents and for my biometrics. For obvious reasons I paid for the Passport Passback service, so I can come back home.
> 
> Today I got an E-mail and a decision has been taken. In this E-mail it says that the VAC will contact me in the next few days "to collect my documents". Does it mean that my visa was refused?
> I haven't been informed about submitting my passport.
> 
> Can it be possible that the VAC staff paste my visa in my passport in case it was approved?
> 
> I'm a really concern.... It probably was denied, or in case it was issued and I have to take my passport to the VAC, how will I go back home?


Hard as it might be, all you can do is wait until you are contacted.


----------



## kavobryan

Just a quick update on my side 
Bio date July 4, i did not receive an email from Sheffield that my spouse application was complete at all. we just get an email from the visa application center where our application was submitted that our document is ready for collection. i was taken aback however my wife's visa was APPROVED. it was bang on 12weeks. she collected it on Friday September 23. Good luck to all those who are waiting and i hope y'all get your hearts desire..........


----------



## nyclon

kavobryan said:


> Just a quick update on my side
> Bio date July 4, i did not receive an email from Sheffield that my spouse application was complete at all. we just get an email from the visa application center where our application was submitted that our document is ready for collection. i was taken aback however my wife's visa was APPROVED. it was bang on 12weeks. she collected it on Friday. Good luck to all those who are waiting and i hope y'all get your hearts desire..........


Please update the timeline thread with your full timeline for the benefit of all members.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

kavobryan said:


> Just a quick update on my side
> Bio date July 4, i did not receive an email from Sheffield that my spouse application was complete at all. we just get an email from the visa application center where our application was submitted that our document is ready for collection. i was taken aback however my wife's visa was APPROVED. it was bang on 12weeks. she collected it on Friday September 23. Good luck to all those who are waiting and i hope y'all get your hearts desire..........


Yay!!! So happy for you both!!!


----------



## Khan2603

Day 70 today, really pray I hear some news soon, what's the longest anyone has had to wait from anywhere in the world?


----------



## AnOceanApart

kavobryan said:


> Just a quick update on my side
> Bio date July 4, i did not receive an email from Sheffield that my spouse application was complete at all. we just get an email from the visa application center where our application was submitted that our document is ready for collection. i was taken aback however my wife's visa was APPROVED. it was bang on 12weeks. she collected it on Friday September 23. Good luck to all those who are waiting and i hope y'all get your hearts desire..........


YAY congratulations!!


----------



## Blavae

Well after a pretty difficult 3 months we finally got the decision made email yesterday (26th) 
Bio :14th June 
Docs received : 20th June 
Escalated due to extenuating circumstances :September 22nd
Received email and passport will be arriving on weds, here's hoping there's a visa inside.


----------



## bgitouk

kavobryan said:


> country applying from Kingston Jamaica
> Type of Visa (Spouse) non-priority
> Date application submit online July 1st
> Date Bio July 4th
> Document Received by Sheffield July 7th
> Projected Time Line 12weeks
> Date your visa was received 23rd Sept. 2016
> result APPROVED.
> 
> Bang on 12weeks to receive visa
> good luck to all those who are still waiting the end is near....


Congratulations Kavo, We are applying from Barbados... Day 54 today... You've just given us that extra piece of hope we desperately needed. Another happy story... safe travels!


----------



## kj_dubbs

Blavae said:


> Well after a pretty difficult 3 months we finally got the decision made email yesterday (26th)
> 
> Bio :14th June
> 
> Docs received : 20th June
> 
> Escalated due to extenuating circumstances :September 22nd
> 
> Received email and passport will be arriving on weds, here's hoping there's a visa inside.




Brilliant! Very happy for you guys. You have now given June apps some hope! Best of luck and enjoy the rest of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon

Blavae said:


> Well after a pretty difficult 3 months we finally got the decision made email yesterday (26th)
> Bio :14th June
> Docs received : 20th June
> Escalated due to extenuating circumstances :September 22nd
> Received email and passport will be arriving on weds, here's hoping there's a visa inside.



Please remember to update your timeline thread with your full timeline.


----------



## TGUN

Blavae said:


> Well after a pretty difficult 3 months we finally got the decision made email yesterday (26th)
> Bio :14th June
> Docs received : 20th June
> Escalated due to extenuating circumstances :September 22nd
> Received email and passport will be arriving on weds, here's hoping there's a visa inside.


I do so wish its everything you wish for. 

Our application arrived same time as yours so hoping for a decision today :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Luciangurl2

bgitouk said:


> kavobryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> country applying from Kingston Jamaica
> Type of Visa (Spouse) non-priority
> Date application submit online July 1st
> Date Bio July 4th
> Document Received by Sheffield July 7th
> Projected Time Line 12weeks
> Date your visa was received 23rd Sept. 2016
> result APPROVED.
> 
> Bang on 12weeks to receive visa
> good luck to all those who are still waiting the end is near....
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Kavo, We are applying from Barbados... Day 54 today... You've just given us that extra piece of hope we desperately needed. Another happy story... safe travels!
Click to expand...



Let's hope it's time for us Caribbean applicants my biometrics was on july 7 57 days today ,congratulations kavobryan , bgitouk we're almost there x


----------



## bgitouk

I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for us both... :fingerscrossed:

Keep checking your tracking number!! Can't wait to hear an update from you!! Then I know our time is near as our biometrics was the 12th July! 



Luciangurl2 said:


> Let's hope it's time for us Caribbean applicants my biometrics was on july 7 57 days today ,congratulations kavobryan , bgitouk we're almost there x


----------



## mlar

Today I got my "decision has been made" email! I feel like a real person today! I contacted UKVI for the zillionth time on a whim and got it back this morning. Updated timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement -- Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 18/06/16, posted 28/06/16
Date biometrics taken: 27/06/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 01/07/16
Confirmation email that documents received: 01/08/16
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Standard, up to 12 weeks
"Decision Has Been Made" Email: 27/09/16
Date your visa was received: -

Just a matter of time now before I get my passport back!

And for the love of God, go priority if you still have a chance.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Blavae said:


> Well after a pretty difficult 3 months we finally got the decision made email yesterday (26th)
> Bio :14th June
> Docs received : 20th June
> Escalated due to extenuating circumstances :September 22nd
> Received email and passport will be arriving on weds, here's hoping there's a visa inside.


Great news!!! Will be watching out for your update on Wednesday!  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

mlar said:


> Today I got my "decision has been made" email! I feel like a real person today! I contacted UKVI for the zillionth time on a whim and got it back this morning. Updated timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement -- Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 18/06/16, posted 28/06/16
> Date biometrics taken: 27/06/16
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 01/07/16
> Confirmation email that documents received: 01/08/16
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: Standard, up to 12 weeks
> "Decision Has Been Made" Email: 27/09/16
> Date your visa was received: -
> 
> Just a matter of time now before I get my passport back!
> 
> And for the love of God, go priority if you still have a chance.



Hoorah!!! I bet you'll be on pins till your passport arrives!!  
Nel


----------



## TGUN

mlar said:


> Today I got my "decision has been made" email! I feel like a real person today! I contacted UKVI for the zillionth time on a whim and got it back this morning. Updated timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement -- Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 18/06/16, posted 28/06/16
> Date biometrics taken: 27/06/16
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 01/07/16
> Confirmation email that documents received: 01/08/16
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: Standard, up to 12 weeks
> "Decision Has Been Made" Email: 27/09/16
> Date your visa was received: -
> 
> Just a matter of time now before I get my passport back!
> 
> And for the love of God, go priority if you still have a chance.


Congratulations . Another June decision received today. :fingerscrossed:

Our bio's were before yours and documents received before yours (2 weeks in both cases), yet docs received e-mail a week after??(how strange is their system eh?)

It has to be soon now for ALL non-priority June applicants hasn't it? ray2:ray2:


----------



## Julie422

Hi everyone, they re escalated my case (paid for priority but its taking ages). 

"With the information you have provided, we have now re escalated this case number xxxxxxx to the relevant department who will investigate your case and will be back in contact as soon as possible."

Has anyone had re escalation? Hope the process goes smoothly and I can hear good news!


----------



## fpatel10

Khan2603 said:


> Day 70 today, really pray I hear some news soon, what's the longest anyone has had to wait from anywhere in the world?


I am on 100 days today. From Vancouver, Canada


----------



## Khan2603

fpatel10 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 70 today, really pray I hear some news soon, what's the longest anyone has had to wait from anywhere in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> I am on 100 days today. From Vancouver, Canada
Click to expand...

OMG why so long


----------



## malugr

fpatel10 said:


> I am on 100 days today. From Vancouver, Canada


Why so long? Have you called or try the email form, or even escalated the case???


----------



## fpatel10

malugr said:


> Why so long? Have you called or try the email form, or even escalated the case???


Of course I have. 

On day 58 approx end of July I received an email stating my application is not straight forward. On august 5th my husband and his employer received a call. And we never heard back since then. 
Have escalated many times...no help. The last time we escalated I received an email from the actual decision making center stating that we have already been told that it's going to take longer than usual as it is not straight forward... so I stopped escalating it,

Just emailed last night and no current updates.

Involved the Mp last week...hope something happens.


----------



## Khan2603

fpatel10 said:


> malugr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why so long? Have you called or try the email form, or even escalated the case???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have.
> 
> On day 58 approx end of July I received an email stating my application is not straight forward. On august 5th my husband and his employer received a call. And we never heard back since then.
> Have escalated many times...no help. The last time we escalated I received an email from the actual decision making center stating that we have already been told that it's going to take longer than usual as it is not straight forward... so I stopped escalating it,
> 
> Just emailed last night and no current updates.
> 
> Involved the Mp last week...hope something happens.
Click to expand...

Do you feel it's a complex case?


----------



## shernandez24

I emailed the information center yesterday to find out about my escalation and received this email:

Dear Stephanie Hernandez,

Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

With regards to your query, we can see that your enquiry has been escalated
onto the relevant department who are investigating your case. However, as
soon as there has been an update or any information in regards to your case
you will be immediately notified. 

I see that some people (that applied around the same time as me) already got an email confirming a decision has been made I hope to hear something this week too


----------



## Khan2603

shernandez24 said:


> I emailed the information center yesterday to find out about my escalation and received this email:
> 
> Dear Stephanie Hernandez,
> 
> Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With regards to your query, we can see that your enquiry has been escalated
> onto the relevant department who are investigating your case. However, as
> soon as there has been an update or any information in regards to your case
> you will be immediately notified.
> 
> I see that some people (that applied around the same time as me) already got an email confirming a decision has been made I hope to hear something this week too


Hi when did you escalate


----------



## fpatel10

Khan2603 said:


> Do you feel it's a complex case?


Not really.
First marriage for both of us. Lots of proof.
Bank statements all there. 
They were just very awkward the phone with my husband but I have seen other people who had similar experiences asking to describe their office etc.

So I don't know whats going on.

ILR got a phone call and within a week he got a decision made. Don't know why they are taking such a long time to get back to us after the phone call. Almost 2 months.


----------



## Khan2603

fpatel10 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel it's a complex case?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> First marriage for both of us. Lots of proof.
> Bank statements all there.
> They were just very awkward the phone with my husband but I have seen other people who had similar experiences asking to describe their office etc.
> 
> So I don't know whats going on.
> 
> ILR got a phone call and within a week he got a decision made. Don't know why they are taking such a long time to get back to us after the phone call. Almost 2 months.
Click to expand...

I didn't go priority I guess, a mistake we all made, well I pray you hear something soon, I got the case not straightforward email too


----------



## TGUN

shernandez24 said:


> I emailed the information center yesterday to find out about my escalation and received this email:
> 
> Dear Stephanie Hernandez,
> 
> Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With regards to your query, we can see that your enquiry has been escalated
> onto the relevant department who are investigating your case. However, as
> soon as there has been an update or any information in regards to your case
> you will be immediately notified.
> 
> I see that some people (that applied around the same time as me) already got an email confirming a decision has been made I hope to hear something this week too


Hi shernandez24

Still waiting here with ya! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Khan2603

After how long can you expect a reply from a escalation?


----------



## BinaHassan

Khan2603 said:


> After how long can you expect a reply from a escalation?


15 working days.... I am also waiting for their reply


----------



## Khan2603

BinaHassan said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After how long can you expect a reply from a escalation?
> 
> 
> 
> 15 working days.... I am also waiting for their reply
Click to expand...

In the context it still feels like a age, what kind of response have people gained from escalations? ?


----------



## EnglishCM

shernandez24 said:


> With regards to your query, we can see that your enquiry has been escalated
> onto the relevant department who are investigating your case. However, as
> soon as there has been an update or any information in regards to your case
> you will be immediately notified.


I escalated on Thursday 22 September and got the same response yesterday, the 26th. I took a chance at calling UKVI this morning and they were mostly useless. The woman told me that the processing people (different than call center) aim to respond to an escalation within 5 working days. She said I had a reasonable expectation of more news- which could just be 'your case is not straightforward' - by Thursday but that they are backed up. We'll see if her guidance is accurate. I'm not holding my breathe. 

It really does help reading everyone else's progress so thanks so much for posting!

Bio: 20 June 2016
Docs Rec: 4 July 2016
Spouse non-priority USA


----------



## EnglishCM

oops! Meant say Bio 30 June, not 20 June


----------



## shernandez24

Khan2603 said:


> Hi when did you escalate


I called on the 13th of September they said they would escalate but I didn't hear anything so I emailed again to escalate on the 21st.


----------



## Khan2603

shernandez24 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi when did you escalate
> 
> 
> 
> I called on the 13th of September they said they would escalate but I didn't hear anything so I emailed again to escalate on the 21st.
Click to expand...

I escalated on the 20th so let's see


----------



## malugr

EnglishCM said:


> I escalated on Thursday 22 September and got the same response yesterday, the 26th. I took a chance at calling UKVI this morning and they were mostly useless. The woman told me that the processing people (different than call center) aim to respond to an escalation within 5 working days. She said I had a reasonable expectation of more news- which could just be 'your case is not straightforward' - by Thursday but that they are backed up. We'll see if her guidance is accurate. I'm not holding my breathe.
> 
> It really does help reading everyone else's progress so thanks so much for posting!
> 
> Bio: 20 June 2016
> Docs Rec: 4 July 2016
> Spouse non-priority USA


We have the same exact dates of Bio and receiving docs... I escalated my case and I got an e-mail about it last week that my application was in the final stages and that a decision will be made soon... although their soon could take weeks but I am hoping not. But you shouldn't be far behind me. I will keep you all posted.
We got this, our day WILL COME and we will be in the UK soon with our loved ones. 
Good things take time.


----------



## kavobryan

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Yay!!! So happy for you both!!!


thank you very much hope your result is also positive good luck


----------



## kavobryan

bgitouk said:


> Congratulations Kavo, We are applying from Barbados... Day 54 today... You've just given us that extra piece of hope we desperately needed. Another happy story... safe travels!


thank you very much. i hope to hear more positive stories from the Caribbean as well


----------



## kavobryan

Luciangurl2 said:


> Let's hope it's time for us Caribbean applicants my biometrics was on july 7 57 days today ,congratulations kavobryan , bgitouk we're almost there x


Thank you Luciangirl i hope you get through as well i have been watching your post as well but if your bio date is the 7th your application should be processed this week.


----------



## TGUN

*June non priority*

Well.....

I see on another forum site someone else with a US June non - priority spouse visa has had some good news today :cheer2:


Documents received : 17 June
Their "documents received" e-mail: 4 August.
Visa Issued: confirmation letter from MP!!!(nothing from UKVI as yet)

So............are we getting closer and closer?.....:fingerscrossed: ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## Khalid1987

*HK*

Hello folks,

Got the most awaited mail from UKVI after 60 working days today but not a good one!!! This is what they have replied:

"Your UK visa application is currently under consideration at the British Embassy Abu Dhabi.
Unfortunately the processing of your application has been delayed while we undertake further assessment. This means that we will be unable to make a decision within our published customer service standards. "

Can anybody confirm how much more time will they take since they have not specified any timeline for further assessment?


----------



## Khan2603

Khalid1987 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Got the most awaited mail from UKVI after 60 working days today but not a good one!!! This is what they have replied:
> 
> "Your UK visa application is currently under consideration at the British Embassy Abu Dhabi.
> Unfortunately the processing of your application has been delayed while we undertake further assessment. This means that we will be unable to make a decision within our published customer service standards. "
> 
> Can anybody confirm how much more time will they take since they have not specified any timeline for further assessment?


Hi can't really give you a exact time at all, they could take as long as they want as they have told you now that there is a delay, I also got this type of email 8 weeks into my application and I'm on day 70 today and still not heard anything


----------



## Luciangurl2

bgitouk said:


> I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for us both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep checking your tracking number!! Can't wait to hear an update from you!! Then I know our time is near as our biometrics was the 12th July!
> 
> 
> 
> Luciangurl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope it's time for us Caribbean applicants my biometrics was on july 7 57 days today ,congratulations kavobryan , bgitouk we're almost there x
Click to expand...


Oh my god I.just checked my fedex tracking number and it showed me that my pacakge (passport) has been picked up from jamaica and on its l way to st lucia I am actually freeking out right now I asked hubby to check his account but he said he'll do it in the morning, he did have a look yesterday and there was no ihs refund ,keeping my fingers toes hairs crossed lol, biometrics july 7th


----------



## bgitouk

OMG!!! My heart is racing for you! Does it say when its due to arrive in St Lucia? I want an update as soon as you know 

Everything is crossed, and I'm praying for it to be positive news... 



Luciangurl2 said:


> Oh my god I.just checked my fedex tracking number and it showed me that my pacakge (passport) has been picked up from jamaica and on its l way to st lucia I am actually freeking out right now I asked hubby to check his account but he said he'll do it in the morning, he did have a look yesterday and there was no ihs refund ,keeping my fingers toes hairs crossed lol, biometrics july 7th


----------



## AnOceanApart

CONGRATS to Blavae, mlar, TGUN, and Luciangurl2!!!! I can't wait until you have your visas in your hands!   

Also sorry if I missed anyone else getting Decision Made!


----------



## Luciangurl2

bgitouk said:


> OMG!!! My heart is racing for you! Does it say when its due to arrive in St Lucia? I want an update as soon as you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is crossed, and I'm praying for it to be positive news...
> 
> 
> 
> Luciangurl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god I.just checked my fedex tracking number and it showed me that my pacakge (passport) has been picked up from jamaica and on its l way to st lucia I am actually freeking out right now I asked hubby to check his account but he said he'll do it in the morning, he did have a look yesterday and there was no ihs refund ,keeping my fingers toes hairs crossed lol, biometrics july 7th
Click to expand...


It shows that it has left the fedex facility in Kingston and in transit i don't know how long it would take as you know we're expecting a storm in the eastern Caribbean, later tonight into tommorow(expected to make landfall in slu) so maybe I will hear something by Thursday I will be sure to provide an update on here


----------



## Luciangurl2

AnOceanApart said:


> CONGRATS to Blavae, mlar, TGUN, and Luciangurl2!!!! I can't wait until you have your visas in your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also sorry if I missed anyone else getting Decision Made!



Thank you anoceanapart I notice it's been a trend in Caribbean applicants not getting a "decision made " email ,I was just casually checking my tracking number after loosing all hope that they would drag my application into next year lol I pray that everything goes to plan and that you receive your decision soon


----------



## whome

i got the below update: from past experiance does this mean they are actually working on my file right now , and if somebody has experiance of this, how long did it take from this email to your decision made email. Many Thanks


Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF*********) and date of
birth **/**/****) and found that you visa application is under
consideration. Your visa application centre or the entry clearance officer
(ECO) will contact you once a decision has been made or, if necessary,
during the consideration of your application.

Please note: The visa application will be processed and decided by the
British High Commission. Neither our department, nor any of our staff, play
any part or influence the outcome of the visa application.


----------



## Blavae

shernandez24 said:


> I emailed the information center yesterday to find out about my escalation and received this email:
> 
> Dear Stephanie Hernandez,
> 
> Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With regards to your query, we can see that your enquiry has been escalated
> onto the relevant department who are investigating your case. However, as
> soon as there has been an update or any information in regards to your case
> you will be immediately notified.
> 
> I see that some people (that applied around the same time as me) already got an email confirming a decision has been made I hope to hear something this week too



Sadly as I said my immediate escalation was due to extenuating circumstances. I called them last Friday to ask for an escalation due to a funeral I was trying to attend, Sadly while the passport will arrive this week, it's very bittersweet as I will still miss the funeral as it won't arrive quite in time.


----------



## TGUN

We asked for an escalation yesterday. This is the response we got 

With regards to your query, please provide us the following information so
that we can escalate the case:

Type of Escalation:
Full name of applicant: 
Application number (GWFxxxxxxxxx): 
Date of birth of applicant: 
Date of application: 
Visa Application Centre:
Resident country:
Type of Visa applied: 
Nationality: 
Passport Number:
Reason for Escalation:

*FOR HEAVENS SAKE JUST READ MY E-MAIL!!!!!*

We know what information you require and ALL the above was included.

Call centre = USELESS. :crazy::frusty: :doh:

OK....that's my one and only moan today.........positive thoughts from here on.


----------



## Khan2603

TGUN said:


> We asked for an escalation yesterday. This is the response we got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to your query, please provide us the following information so
> that we can escalate the case:
> 
> Type of Escalation:
> Full name of applicant:
> Application number (GWFxxxxxxxxx):
> Date of birth of applicant:
> Date of application:
> Visa Application Centre:
> Resident country:
> Type of Visa applied:
> Nationality:
> Passport Number:
> Reason for Escalation:
> 
> *FOR HEAVENS SAKE JUST READ MY E-MAIL!!!!!*
> 
> We know what information you require and ALL the above was included.
> 
> Call centre = USELESS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK....that's my one and only moan today.........positive thoughts from here on.


Oh gosh that's bad, I wish these people knew what they were doing to us, most of us are suffering from stress, depression and anxiety by now, just because they can't stick to there guns, I would never put another through what most of us are going through here.


----------



## Khan2603

I got standard reply from UKVI, case has been escalated to relevant department blah blah blah


----------



## shernandez24

TGUN said:


> We asked for an escalation yesterday. This is the response we got
> 
> With regards to your query, please provide us the following information so
> that we can escalate the case:
> 
> Type of Escalation:
> Full name of applicant:
> Application number (GWFxxxxxxxxx):
> Date of birth of applicant:
> Date of application:
> Visa Application Centre:
> Resident country:
> Type of Visa applied:
> Nationality:
> Passport Number:
> Reason for Escalation:
> 
> *FOR HEAVENS SAKE JUST READ MY E-MAIL!!!!!*
> 
> We know what information you require and ALL the above was included.
> 
> Call centre = USELESS. :crazy::frusty: :doh:
> 
> OK....that's my one and only moan today.........positive thoughts from here on.


Same thing happened to me. I called and asked for an escalation.... then a week later i email to find out what happening and they sent me this exact same email... the email i got this week was that the escalation was sent to the corresponding department. 

I really wonder what those people do all day???? you pay so much money to speak to someone and they don't help you out at all!


----------



## TGUN

shernandez24 said:


> Same thing happened to me. I called and asked for an escalation.... then a week later i email to find out what happening and they sent me this exact same email... the email i got this week was that the escalation was sent to the corresponding department.
> 
> I really wonder what those people do all day???? you pay so much money to speak to someone and they don't help you out at all!



The thing that annoys me is not so much those in the call centres.(minimum wages - high staff turnover- couldn't care less)

It is the company that employs them (HGS Global who have the contract with the Home Office) and the Home Office themselves.

Neither party seems to want to improve the service they provide to us "the paying customer". 

I promised earlier that I wouldn't moan again today but have just broken my vow! :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Shraddha123

Who can ask for an escalation? Am I qualified to ask?


----------



## Khan2603

Shraddha123 said:


> Who can ask for an escalation? Am I qualified to ask?


You have to email UKVI and ask them, how many days since biometrics?


----------



## BinaHassan

escalation response in regards of my Husband's dependants IHS payments. They have not mentioned anything about kids IHS issue in escalation response. Actually i have gave my husband and both dependants gwf******* numbers IHS*****Ref Numbers and all other details and enquire that we are unable to make IHS payments for kids from the link which home office provided in email and also through actual application as it already completed. Also asked they are under 16 so when tried to pay on first place it exempt and issued IHS numbers which calculated zero. Now that is the response which i dont understand. anyone please help me.


Thank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas and Immigration
International Enquiry Service. 

We have received the following as a response to our recent escalation. 

IHS reference number IHS******* shows 96000.00 (PKR) paid so unclear on
reason for escalation.

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
appropriate country, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete
as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day. 

Kind regards,

Prasanna 

UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service


----------



## Khan2603

Cmon people I want to hear some positive news


----------



## Shraddha123

Khan2603 said:


> You have to email UKVI and ask them, how many days since biometrics?


It's been 49 calendar days since biometrics. They say they aim to complete all applications within 12 weeks so 12 weeks marks out on the calendar for early November


----------



## JessFarnworth

When do you guys believe the count begins? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shernandez24

So here is an update...
My husband contacted our MP and we sent him all of our information. My husband received a reply today:

Thank you for completing the form.

We have obtained an update and have some promising news- I understand that the visa is ready to be returned to the Application Centre and, once there, your wife will be contacted within 3-5 days for collection.


Now my question here is the following....
What application center? I sent this to sheffield i thought they did handled the visas within those offices? and what collection? I paid for it to be shipped to me ... so this has me questioning if the information they gave the mp is accurate or is another general response.

thoughts???


----------



## fpatel10

shernandez24 said:


> So here is an update...
> My husband contacted our MP and we sent him all of our information. My husband received a reply today:
> 
> Thank you for completing the form.
> 
> We have obtained an update and have some promising news- I understand that the visa is ready to be returned to the Application Centre and, once there, your wife will be contacted within 3-5 days for collection.
> 
> 
> Now my question here is the following....
> What application center? I sent this to sheffield i thought they did handled the visas within those offices? and what collection? I paid for it to be shipped to me ... so this has me questioning if the information they gave the mp is accurate or is another general response.
> 
> thoughts???


When did you contact your Mp?

You should ask Mp to verify. They might just be giving random answers.


----------



## shernandez24

fpatel10 said:


> When did you contact your Mp?
> 
> You should ask Mp to verify. They might just be giving random answers.


We contacted the MP on the 23rd and he came back with a response today.


----------



## malugr

shernandez24 said:


> We contacted the MP on the 23rd and he came back with a response today.


Can someone clarify what "mp" stands for please?


----------



## BinaHassan

malugr said:


> Can someone clarify what "mp" stands for please?


Member of Parliamen


----------



## Shraddha123

JessFarnworth said:


> When do you guys believe the count begins?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the date biometrics have been taken


----------



## Khan2603

shernandez24 said:


> fpatel10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you contact your Mp?
> 
> You should ask Mp to verify. They might just be giving random answers.
> 
> 
> 
> We contacted the MP on the 23rd and he came back with a response today.
Click to expand...

Yes got a quick answer from the Mp


----------



## Khan2603

Khan2603 said:


> shernandez24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fpatel10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you contact your Mp?
> 
> You should ask Mp to verify. They might just be giving random answers.
> 
> 
> 
> We contacted the MP on the 23rd and he came back with a response today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes got a quick answer from the Mp
Click to expand...

My mp is off till the 10th sadly


----------



## Blavae

Visa approved &#55357;&#56908;&#55357;&#56908;&#55357;&#56908; I fly home next Thursday&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;


----------



## Khan2603

Blavae said:


> Visa approved &#55357;&#56908;&#55357;&#56908;&#55357;&#56908; I fly home next Thursday&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;


ManY many congratulations, good luck and hope you have a happy future


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Blavae said:


> Visa approved ������ I fly home next Thursday����������


Congratulations!!!! You must be sooooo happy!!! Enjoy every minute!!
Nel


----------



## Luciangurl2

we're having a tropical storm at the moment in the Caribbean tracked my package it's currently held up in in Puerto Rico after travelling to miami then memphis Tennessee (from jamaica) which I find ridiculous but hey you can't beat mother nature still checked our account this morning no refund so hoping to hear something by friday


----------



## bgitouk

Wow.. what a trek for a small passport!

Keep yourself safe during the storm... And I look forward to your update upon receipt of your package :fingerscrossed: 



Luciangurl2 said:


> we're having a tropical storm at the moment in the Caribbean tracked my package it's currently held up in in Puerto Rico after travelling to miami then memphis Tennessee (from jamaica) which I find ridiculous but hey you can't beat mother nature still checked our account this morning no refund so hoping to hear something by friday


----------



## TGUN

malugr said:


> Can someone clarify what "mp" stands for please?


Member of Parliament here in UK.

They seem to be a last resort to get things moving at UKVI via UK Home Office (of which UKVI is a part)


----------



## TGUN

Blavae said:


> Visa approved ������ I fly home next Thursday����������


So happy for you,

Enjoy the rest of your life!


----------



## GlenPHX

TGUN said:


> malugr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone clarify what "mp" stands for please?
> 
> 
> 
> Member of Parliament here in UK.
> 
> They seem to be a last resort to get things moving at UKVI via UK Home Office (of which UKVI is a part)
Click to expand...

Unless of course your MP doesn't feel like answering your email as is our case.


----------



## AnOceanApart

Blavae said:


> Visa approved ������ I fly home next Thursday����������


CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am here celebrating with you with tears in my eyes!!!    Have a great week and a wonderful rest of your life


----------



## mama123

Just a quick update. Still waiting. After status enquiry again, apparently they told Havana the decision on 1st September and now 29th and still waiting for both passport from Havana and docs from Sheffield. Lovely to hear other are getting decisions though. It's kind of keeping us going. Only good news is no health surcharge refund yet so we are hopeful. Surely can't be much longer.


----------



## Khan2603

Congratulations to all who have received positive news this week and I pray the almighty will bless us all with the same soon. Keep positive folks.


----------



## Khan2603

What are the common replies people get from the result of a escalation?


----------



## fpatel10

ILR1980 said:


> I got the MP letter today as involved MP earlier to chase settlement application of my spouse and kids and according to MP letter *" I have received a reply from UKVI from which i understand that your wife and children settlement visa were issued on 20th September "*
> 
> so should i take this as positive sign that they have granted a visa and MP actually killed all the suspense before even getting official decision made email from Sheffield or before collecting passports


Hi,

Just wondering did you get any official email from UKVI yet? or has your passport been picked up etc?

I've past the 100 day mark..sigh


----------



## TGUN

Please let us have some good news to take into another long weekend!

Just 2 hours left today and all day tomorrow.

Surely that's loads of time?
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mysteron

So after much toing and froing my MP finally got a response from UKVI about why we are being called for an interview in Sheffield. To recap:


we applied for a FLR(M) in June (switching from fiancee)
got a request for additional evidence of 3 bills in Aug
got an 'invitation' for an interview a few days ago (interview is on Mon!)

Our MP was enquiring as to why the interview is necessary if the required documents were provided and all other criteria has been met, and why if there were concerns were we not invited for an interview in the first place.

The reply, "it is part of the decision making process".

So there you have it. Now it comes down to answering questions about when our rubbish is collected, what colour our front door is, and what I had for breakfast.


----------



## sunoo

Anyone who applied from Pakistan in July 2016? Any response/communication please share.


----------



## Khan2603

sunoo said:


> Anyone who applied from Pakistan in July 2016? Any response/communication please share.


I applied in June and nothing as of yet


----------



## malugr

OKAY SO...
I just called the calling centre yesterday and the lady had a strong accent but told me that a decision has been made. But no email yet from Sheffield... how long from now???! this is killing me.


----------



## Khan2603

malugr said:


> OKAY SO...
> I just called the calling centre yesterday and the lady had a strong accent but told me that a decision has been made. But no email yet from Sheffield... how long from now???! this is killing me.


Congratulations on that, will be soon hopefully


----------



## AnOceanApart

malugr said:


> OKAY SO...
> I just called the calling centre yesterday and the lady had a strong accent but told me that a decision has been made. But no email yet from Sheffield... how long from now???! this is killing me.


Woohoo!! Hopefully VERY soon!


----------



## TGUN

malugr said:


> OKAY SO...
> I just called the calling centre yesterday and the lady had a strong accent but told me that a decision has been made. But no email yet from Sheffield... how long from now???! this is killing me.


Great news for you malugr. 

It's every success and pieces of good news like this that fill us all with hope that TOMORROW will be our day.


----------



## Khan2603

TGUN said:


> malugr said:
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY SO...
> I just called the calling centre yesterday and the lady had a strong accent but told me that a decision has been made. But no email yet from Sheffield... how long from now???! this is killing me.
> 
> 
> 
> Great news for you malugr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's small successes like this that fill us all with hope that TOMORROW will be our day.
Click to expand...

I pray tomorrow is our day, I'm on day 72


----------



## pradanie

Wondering if the kind individual who created the two bar graphs of the visa processing timelines would be so kind as to update and repost? I believe he or she has already received their visa, so I understand if they aren't even monitoring this anymore!

Best wishes to everyone - hopefully we finish out the week with even more good news!


----------



## JessFarnworth

malugr said:


> OKAY SO...
> I just called the calling centre yesterday and the lady had a strong accent but told me that a decision has been made. But no email yet from Sheffield... how long from now???! this is killing me.




Yay!! Exciting! When were your biometrics again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering did you get any official email from UKVI yet? or has your passport been picked up etc?
> 
> I've past the 100 day mark..sigh


Not yet. I tknow its frustrating but hopefully your mp will come up with some positive response

UkVI service is really pathetic . Today they sent me email to pay IHS surcharge for my kid under 16 which they were calculating as zero when applied. I made 4 different applications for child but everytime IHS appeared as zero so i went ahead and got IHS reference number which i did sent to them

Now after 5 months they are asking for IHS payment when decision has been made and funny part is IHS charge still appear zero for under 16 year child of setlled person lol. Now i was pissed off and contacted IHS shieffield department and they come up with reply that there is technical error on IHS website which show zero amount for child. I find it annoying that they could not fix this error from last 6 months. Now they will send me some topup link to make this payment ..

I think Binahassan had same issues. Anyone with IHS issue. Contact to them by this email [email protected]


----------



## fpatel10

Has UKVI always been this unorganized...
Can we not make a complaint or any other kind of action...


----------



## Khan2603

fpatel10 said:


> Has UKVI always been this unorganized...
> Can we not make a complaint or any other kind of action...


I wish we could, specially on the processing times they publish


----------



## fpatel10

Khan2603 said:


> I wish we could, specially on the processing times they publish


My husband is planning to take that part further...don't know how. It would make sense if they posted a longer amount and it takes shorter time to finish..


----------



## Khan2603

fpatel10 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could, specially on the processing times they publish
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is planning to take that part further...don't know how. It would make sense if they posted a longer amount and it takes shorter time to finish..
Click to expand...

Yes exactly I want to know if we can take this further, who to contact and how to go about it, u know they dont understand what they put people through.


----------



## Ejmax

So after what seems like forever waiting I got this email today 29th September 2016:

"A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK.
...

Applications submitted in Nigeria Visa Application Centres, Accra, Yaounde, Dakar, Banjul will be available for collection 3 - 5 days after receipt of this email."

Submitted in Nigeria, NON-PRIORITY 
Biometric date: 11th July 2016
Documents received at Sheffield: 14th July 2016

Approx. 58 days from Biometric, 55 days from Receipt of documents at Sheffield. 
I'm kinda tensed now, wondering what the outcome would be. Fingers crossed as there's no IHS refund. 

Stay positive expats


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

malugr said:


> OKAY SO...
> I just called the calling centre yesterday and the lady had a strong accent but told me that a decision has been made. But no email yet from Sheffield... how long from now???! this is killing me.


Oh that must be driving you crazy!!! You poor thing! Have you sent an email to the calling centre too? It might be worth a try? At least it will give them something to do at the centre ;-)

I sent an enquiry asking for an update and to inform of a change of telephone number. They finally confirmed the phone number had been updated on the application, but the Decision Making Centre won't give an update because our application is still within the service standards. BY TWO WHOLE DAYS!!!!!! :frusty: :frusty::frusty: My mother, as a law-abiding, very British citizen, is watching all this in amazement and shock....there'll be no holding her back soon ;-) 

Keep smiling everyone (even if it's one of those "I'm actually losing it" smiles)
Nel


----------



## JessFarnworth

Ejmax said:


> So after what seems like forever waiting I got this email today 29th September 2016:
> 
> "A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK.
> ...
> 
> Applications submitted in Nigeria Visa Application Centres, Accra, Yaounde, Dakar, Banjul will be available for collection 3 - 5 days after receipt of this email."
> 
> Submitted in Nigeria, NON-PRIORITY
> Biometric date: 11th July 2016
> Documents received at Sheffield: 14th July 2016
> 
> Approx. 58 days from Biometric, 55 days from Receipt of documents at Sheffield.
> I'm kinda tensed now, wondering what the outcome would be. Fingers crossed as there's no IHS refund.
> 
> Stay positive expats




Such good news! Praying for approval!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> Has UKVI always been this unorganized...
> Can we not make a complaint or any other kind of action...


We can make complain but then its actually waste of time..people try hard to make IHS payment for kids so that their visa process dont get delay..You are telling them that they are exempt from paying since last 6 months. You threaten them to make payment in 7 days otherwise visa will be refused after making decision when still have not fixed the IHS payment procedure..you can challenge them in court as its fault on their end but then who has this free time to do all this


----------



## Shraddha123

Ejmax said:


> So after what seems like forever waiting I got this email today 29th September 2016:
> 
> "A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK.
> ...
> 
> Applications submitted in Nigeria Visa Application Centres, Accra, Yaounde, Dakar, Banjul will be available for collection 3 - 5 days after receipt of this email."
> 
> Submitted in Nigeria, NON-PRIORITY
> Biometric date: 11th July 2016
> Documents received at Sheffield: 14th July 2016
> 
> Approx. 58 days from Biometric, 55 days from Receipt of documents at Sheffield.
> I'm kinda tensed now, wondering what the outcome would be. Fingers crossed as there's no IHS refund.
> 
> Stay positive expats


Omg so happy for u congratulations 🎊


----------



## Shraddha123

I think it's more nerve wracking for us coz we have done fiance visa which didn't require IHS payment, so when our decision is made we will have to literally wait till the passport where as those with IHS of ur account hasn't been refunded it means visa has been issued


----------



## ILR1980

Shraddha123 said:


> I think it's more nerve wracking for us coz we have done fiance visa which didn't require IHS payment, so when our decision is made we will have to literally wait till the passport where as those with IHS of ur account hasn't been refunded it means visa has been issued


Not always..these days they hold IHS payment instead of refunding straight away because they know people could opt for appeal in case of refusal and may win as well


----------



## Nai

My visa was *granted*!!!!! Decision was made after 14 working days and arrival of the passport at my house 18 working days since documents arrived at the UKVI! 

Good luck to everyone! I'll keep my fingers crossed for everyone who still waiting! Only we understand the frustration and anxiety of process! Good luck everyone and keep your hopes up!!! Try and keep yourselves sane as hard as it is!


----------



## Khan2603

Nai said:


> My visa was *granted*!!!!! Decision was made after 14 working days and arrival of the passport at my house 18 working days since documents arrived at the UKVI!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I'll keep my fingers crossed for everyone who still waiting! Only we understand the frustration and anxiety of process! Good luck everyone and keep your hopes up!!! Try and keep yourselves sane as hard as it is!


Will you update the timeline so we know, congratulations btw


----------



## Luciangurl2

ILR1980 said:


> Shraddha123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's more nerve wracking for us coz we have done fiance visa which didn't require IHS payment, so when our decision is made we will have to literally wait till the passport where as those with IHS of ur account hasn't been refunded it means visa has been issued
> 
> 
> 
> Not always..these days they hold IHS payment instead of refunding straight away because they know people could opt for appeal in case of refusal and may win as well
Click to expand...


How many days do you reckon they might take to refund ILR1980 cause my passport has been shipped since tuesday but no refund (I wouldn't say yet because I'm not expecting it )


----------



## AnOceanApart

CONGRATS *Nai* and *Ejmax*!    So excited for you both!!


----------



## ILR1980

Luciangurl2 said:


> How many days do you reckon they might take to refund ILR1980 cause my passport has been shipped since tuesday but no refund (I wouldn't say yet because I'm not expecting it )


You usually get your refund within 90 days of getting a decision on your visa application. It can take longer if you appeal or ask for an administrative review after your visa application is refused.

https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-immigration-application/refunds

You stay positive and dont think about refusal but approval. Good luck


----------



## kj_dubbs

Decided to break my vow and make another enquiry to the UKV email.......

Stupid. Stupid. Stupid. 

That'll teach me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan2603

kj_dubbs said:


> Decided to break my vow and make another enquiry to the UKV email.......
> 
> Stupid. Stupid. Stupid.
> 
> That'll teach me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the response


----------



## Ejmax

AnOceanApart said:


> CONGRATS *Nai* and *Ejmax*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited for you both!!


Thank you so much, AnOceanApart


----------



## Nai

Khan2603 said:


> Will you update the timeline so we know, congratulations btw


My timeline is below! let me know if you can see it!


----------



## Khan2603

Nai said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you update the timeline so we know, congratulations btw
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline is below! let me know if you can see it!
Click to expand...

No can't see it


----------



## Nai

AnOceanApart said:


> CONGRATS *Nai* and *Ejmax*!    So excited for you both!!


Thank you so much! Best of luck! :fingerscrossed: you will have good news soon!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

kj_dubbs said:


> Decided to break my vow and make another enquiry to the UKV email.......
> 
> Stupid. Stupid. Stupid.
> 
> That'll teach me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been there, done it, got the t-shirt!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty: I think all of us should plan a huge party in the UK...maybe plan it for Christmas though at this rate ;-) 
Nel


----------



## Nai

Just another observation: 

DON'T TRY TO FIND PATTERNS IN EMAIL OR ANYTHING ELSE!!! THERE ISN'T!!! SOME PEOPLE MIGHT DRIVE YOU CRAZY BY THOROUGHLY AFFIRMING THERE IS!!! 

My emails came sometimes with my name and GWF, sometimes only GWF and non of the with REF or VAF number!* I was still successful!* So don't freak out with no need.

Wait for the passport to arrive!


----------



## JessFarnworth

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Been there, done it, got the t-shirt!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty: I think all of us should plan a huge party in the UK...maybe plan it for Christmas though at this rate ;-)
> 
> Nel




I was thinking of this too! Have a big in person meet and celebrate our approvals! Where are y'all gonna be living in the uk? Ill be joining my husband in Manchester. I'm gonna be so missing American friends I think ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malugr

Hey guys!
So I am in another forum, and this member told me that the calling centre have been telling people that a decision has been made, but this being entirely untrue. 
Can they seriously get to that point? If yes, it is seriously messed up.
Please help. Has anyone gone through this, and still waiting for a while?


----------



## Khan2603

malugr said:


> Hey guys!
> So I am in another forum, and this member told me that the calling centre have been telling people that a decision has been made, but this being entirely untrue.
> Can they seriously get to that point? If yes, it is seriously messed up.
> Please help. Has anyone gone through this, and still waiting for a while?


Yes I think there is one person who's still waiting


----------



## malugr

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Been there, done it, got the t-shirt!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty: I think all of us should plan a huge party in the UK...maybe plan it for Christmas though at this rate ;-)
> Nel


I agree with you! We should all meet up in a pub and celebrate and meet each other! After all we are all going through the same, then settling in England will be another, missing friends and family and getting jobs. It will be a good idea to start a club or something!


----------



## BinaHassan

malugr said:


> Hey guys!
> So I am in another forum, and this member told me that the calling centre have been telling people that a decision has been made, but this being entirely untrue.
> Can they seriously get to that point? If yes, it is seriously messed up.
> Please help. Has anyone gone through this, and still waiting for a while?


I tracked my application and received email that decision has been made. Then afterward home office asked for ihs payments for dependants. So that is y our passports hold. Why is it intrue information. Everytime when i call they tell the same that decision have been made. Also i received one of the escalation response that my husband IHS**** Paid 96000rupees and no reason of escalation needed


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

JessFarnworth said:


> I was thinking of this too! Have a big in person meet and celebrate our approvals! Where are y'all gonna be living in the uk? Ill be joining my husband in Manchester. I'm gonna be so missing American friends I think ha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, that would be easy then JessFarnworth - we'll be in North Wales  Send me a private message when you have a minute spare, so we can swap details!
Nel


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

malugr said:


> I agree with you! We should all meet up in a pub and celebrate and meet each other! After all we are all going through the same, then settling in England will be another, missing friends and family and getting jobs. It will be a good idea to start a club or something!


Malugr, send me a private message if you want to keep in touch - I'll probably set up a closed Facebook group or something like that, for everyone who's been in touch on here and want to meet up 
Nel


----------



## ILR1980

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Malugr, send me a private message if you want to keep in touch - I'll probably set up a closed Facebook group or something like that, for everyone who's been in touch on here and want to meet up
> Nel


good idea . you should have actually done this before


----------



## ILR1980

malugr said:


> Hey guys!
> So I am in another forum, and this member told me that the calling centre have been telling people that a decision has been made, but this being entirely untrue.
> Can they seriously get to that point? If yes, it is seriously messed up.
> Please help. Has anyone gone through this, and still waiting for a while?


When you get from UKVI that decision has been made then its most probably has been made because they verify it form case workers..I first got decision made email from UKVI then MP confirmed same and even said taht visa has been issued but they still take some time after processing application


----------



## ILR1980

BinaHassan said:


> I tracked my application and received email that decision has been made. Then afterward home office asked for ihs payments for dependants. So that is y our passports hold. Why is it intrue information. Everytime when i call they tell the same that decision have been made. Also i received one of the escalation response that my husband IHS**** Paid 96000rupees and no reason of escalation needed


You made IHS payment with new application reference GWF ? got any confirmation from IHS Sheffield ?

I also got same email as you but when i contacted them that IHS still appearing zero then they sent me topup weblink to pay 96,000 which was straightforward procedure ..now they should not take it longer


----------



## Khan2603

Found this as a email to send a complaint too [email protected]


----------



## BinaHassan

They havent sent any link yet. I just paid by selecting inside uk option and paid 500 each but that should be 600 each. Till now no response in regards of kids payment. Just responded my husband IHS status.




ILR1980 said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tracked my application and received email that decision has been made. Then afterward home office asked for ihs payments for dependants. So that is y our passports hold. Why is it intrue information. Everytime when i call they tell the same that decision have been made. Also i received one of the escalation response that my husband IHS**** Paid 96000rupees and no reason of escalation needed
> 
> 
> 
> You made IHS payment with new application reference GWF ? got any confirmation from IHS Sheffield ?
> 
> I also got same email as you but when i contacted them that IHS still appearing zero then they sent me topup weblink to pay 96,000 which was straightforward procedure ..now they should not take it longer
Click to expand...


----------



## Khan2603

Just saw on a another forum guy from pakistan applied on 1st September and got decision today, how the hell is this happening, feel so angry I'm on 73 days and people have come and gone who applied after me, so disheartening in one way. :angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Shraddha123

Khan2603 said:


> Just saw on a another forum guy from pakistan applied on 1st September and got decision today, how the hell is this happening, feel so angry I'm on 73 days and people have come and gone who applied after me, so disheartening in one way. :angry::angry::angry::angry:


Wow was he priority?


----------



## sunoo

Shraddha123 said:


> Wow was he priority?


He was a priority in my opinion as I did see that update and he hasn't mentioned if he applied for priority or nonpriority. Sheffield don't even look at your docs until a couple of weeks before the deadline!

When did you apply Shraddha?


----------



## TGUN

*Shall we have a party?*

*CELEBRATION TIME

PARTY TIME*

*CONGRATULATIONS*

:cheer2:arty:arty:

Yes it really is our 75th anniversary today.

Days that is since our documents arrived and were signed for in Sheffield.

Any progress I hear you say.............NOTHING!

***SARCASM DOES HELP THE MIND AT TIMES***


----------



## Shraddha123

sunoo said:


> He was a priority in my opinion as I did see that update and he hasn't mentioned if he applied for priority or nonpriority. Sheffield don't even look at your docs until a couple of weeks before the deadline!
> 
> When did you apply Shraddha?


Oh I see, I applied back in August 


sunoo said:


> He was a priority in my opinion as I did see that update and he hasn't mentioned if he applied for priority or nonpriority. Sheffield don't even look at your docs until a couple of weeks before the deadline!
> 
> When did you apply Shraddha?


Oh I see, I applied back in August so far it's been 7 weeks and 3 days, so we're past the halfway mark, I'm to scared to email for updates in case it comes back with no new updates which just makes u feel worser. 

When did u apply?


----------



## kj_dubbs

Khan2603 said:


> What's the response




Oh, this time they couldn't even find the application to give me an update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BinaHassan

I contacted my MP 2 days back and she contact UKVI Sheffield MP hotline to check the updates. She confirmed on the phone by saying there is a good news for you and sent an email as well please see below

Good Morning 

Please be advised following your telephone call to our office a little earlier about your step-childrens payment of the healthcare surcharge, I made further enquiries with the MP hotline at UKVI.

*

I spoke with ******, a manager.

*

She confirmed UKVI Sheffield confirmed full payment of the healthcare surcharge for your husband and step children and have advised Lahore to grant entry clearance visas in their passports.


The issuing of visas can take a few weeks, as things proceed slower in Pakistan than in the UK. Therefore, your husband has to be patient and wait for a telephone call or email from the Visa Processing Team to come and collect the passports.

*

Once the passports are in your husbands possession, you must check the date of issue of the visa. Your family has only 28 days from the date of issuing to travel into the UK. Should they fail to travel in this time, the visas will be revoked and new applications will need to be submitted.

*

Once in the UK, your family will need to collect their Biometric Residency Permits from a designated Post Office in either Cardiff/Newport. Without these ID documents, your family are unable to obtain National Insurance Numbers, Work, Education, Health etc.

*

Hope the above is helpful? Any problems, please do not hesitate to get back in touch.

*

Regards

********


----------



## sunoo

Shraddha123 said:


> Oh I see, I applied back in August
> 
> Oh I see, I applied back in August so far it's been 7 weeks and 3 days, so we're past the halfway mark, I'm to scared to email for updates in case it comes back with no new updates which just makes u feel worser.
> 
> When did u apply?


Online application on 7 July. Biomatrics in Lahore on 14 July and doc recieved by Sheffield on 18 July. 55 days today from biomatrics


----------



## Khan2603

BinaHassan said:


> I contacted my MP 2 days back and she contact UKVI Sheffield MP hotline to check the updates. She confirmed on the phone by saying there is a good news for you and sent an email as well please see below
> 
> Good Morning
> 
> Please be advised following your telephone call to our office a little earlier about your step-childrens payment of the healthcare surcharge, I made further enquiries with the MP hotline at UKVI.
> 
> *
> 
> I spoke with ******, a manager.
> 
> *
> 
> She confirmed UKVI Sheffield confirmed full payment of the healthcare surcharge for your husband and step children and have advised Lahore to grant entry clearance visas in their passports.
> 
> 
> The issuing of visas can take a few weeks, as things proceed slower in Pakistan than in the UK. Therefore, your husband has to be patient and wait for a telephone call or email from the Visa Processing Team to come and collect the passports.
> 
> *
> 
> Once the passports are in your husbands possession, you must check the date of issue of the visa. Your family has only 28 days from the date of issuing to travel into the UK. Should they fail to travel in this time, the visas will be revoked and new applications will need to be submitted.
> 
> *
> 
> Once in the UK, your family will need to collect their Biometric Residency Permits from a designated Post Office in either Cardiff/Newport. Without these ID documents, your family are unable to obtain National Insurance Numbers, Work, Education, Health etc.
> 
> *
> 
> Hope the above is helpful? Any problems, please do not hesitate to get back in touch.
> 
> *
> 
> Regards
> 
> ********


That's great news mashallah


----------



## Khan2603

sunoo said:


> Shraddha123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see, I applied back in August
> 
> Oh I see, I applied back in August so far it's been 7 weeks and 3 days, so we're past the halfway mark, I'm to scared to email for updates in case it comes back with no new updates which just makes u feel worser.
> 
> When did u apply?
> 
> 
> 
> Online application on 7 July. Biomatrics in Lahore on 14 July and doc recieved by Sheffield on 18 July. 55 days today from biomatrics
Click to expand...

I applied June 20th islamabad


----------



## Dex103

*Frustrated*

Hello, 

Normally wouldnt say anything but I am soooo frustrated with this visa enquiries place we all have to email or call. How can they really be so unhelpful. This whole process is hard on everyone whether you paid priority or not. We are away from our loved ones stuck in limbo and with no idea how things are progressing. 

I sent mine and my daughters applications in on Aug 8, biometrics Aug 16 and received our email confirmation they received our docs Aug 17. Paid priority as well.

Like all of us, we want to know what's going on and how our apps are progessing so I've emailed and called to find out the status only to be told they can't find our applocations. WHAT!!! How can they not find our apps. It's been over 6 weeks you would think they would be in their system by now. So they send the info to escalate this. Once again get a generic email back could take up to 5 days to hear back if I'm lucky to even hear back. I wish they knew what its like to be away from the people you love with no idea what is going on with your future because maybe then they would be a more helpful to give us some reassurance they have some idea as to what they are doing over there. All I want to know is they have our applications there to be worked on and not lost.

I sure hope anyone else who calls or emails them has better luck than I have.


----------



## TGUN

Dex103 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Normally wouldnt say anything but I am soooo frustrated with this visa enquiries place we all have to email or call. How can they really be so unhelpful. This whole process is hard on everyone whether you paid priority or not. We are away from our loved ones stuck in limbo and with no idea how things are progressing.
> 
> I sent mine and my daughters applications in on Aug 8, biometrics Aug 16 and received our email confirmation they received our docs Aug 17. Paid priority as well.
> 
> Like all of us, we want to know what's going on and how our apps are progessing so I've emailed and called to find out the status only to be told they can't find our applocations. WHAT!!! How can they not find our apps. It's been over 6 weeks you would think they would be in their system by now. So they send the info to escalate this. Once again get a generic email back could take up to 5 days to hear back if I'm lucky to even hear back. I wish they knew what its like to be away from the people you love with no idea what is going on with your future because maybe then they would be a more helpful to give us some reassurance they have some idea as to what they are doing over there. All I want to know is they have our applications there to be worked on and not lost.
> 
> I sure hope anyone else who calls or emails them has better luck than I have.


It took 8 weeks for us from documents received to getting an e-mail saying they had received our application!!!

We escalated our case after 13 weeks(12 September) from documents received. No reply back.
Contacted them to be told "no further update since your escalation"...that is now 14 working days :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## fpatel10

Dex103 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Normally wouldnt say anything but I am soooo frustrated with this visa enquiries place we all have to email or call. How can they really be so unhelpful. This whole process is hard on everyone whether you paid priority or not. We are away from our loved ones stuck in limbo and with no idea how things are progressing.
> 
> I sent mine and my daughters applications in on Aug 8, biometrics Aug 16 and received our email confirmation they received our docs Aug 17. Paid priority as well.
> 
> Like all of us, we want to know what's going on and how our apps are progessing so I've emailed and called to find out the status only to be told they can't find our applocations. WHAT!!! How can they not find our apps. It's been over 6 weeks you would think they would be in their system by now. So they send the info to escalate this. Once again get a generic email back could take up to 5 days to hear back if I'm lucky to even hear back. I wish they knew what its like to be away from the people you love with no idea what is going on with your future because maybe then they would be a more helpful to give us some reassurance they have some idea as to what they are doing over there. All I want to know is they have our applications there to be worked on and not lost.
> 
> I sure hope anyone else who calls or emails them has better luck than I have.



Your application can disappear from their system if it's been not active for some time. 
I applied May 10 and when I emailed/called them I sometimes got a reply saying they can't find anything on the system. The best assumption is because they have not touched it and there's no update. Maybe try next week and there can be an update. Don't stress too much about their answers. 
I got an email from Sheffield stating my application is not straight forward. When I called in two weeks after I received the email the lady on the phone said my application is normal. They just say anything. It's all very frustrating. Can't believe this is happening in a country like the UK. *rolls eyes*


----------



## GlenPHX

"I have tracked the status and date of birth and found that a decision on your application has been delayed
whilst further enquiries are being conducted."

Any idea what this means? Are they contacting my fiance's employer?


----------



## whome

hi guys ...i got the below response, based on experiance does this mean deciison has been made ? if so how long now before my wife gets the phone call ?

thanks


Thank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas and Immigration
International Enquiry Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF0000000) and date of birth
00/00/0000) and found that the application has been processed and it should
be with you in the next few days.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.


----------



## bgitouk

Unfortunately we have joined the "not straightforward" club today :Cry:

Not the best way to start the weekend AT ALL... but to look on the bright side, if it was a straightforward refusal, hopefully they would have done it already... 

And we should have prepared ourselves that this could happen. This will be my husbands 3rd UK visa application, the first 2 were successful, but he has infrequently lived in the UK over the last 10 years. And he has also been married previously.

I think we all like to think our applications are straightforward, but we are all human... and even the most simple application has its challenges.

I may not seem as positive if we get a refusal... but for now I am praying every night that my husband returns home again soon!


----------



## Khan2603

bgitouk said:


> Unfortunately we have joined the "not straightforward" club today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best way to start the weekend AT ALL... but to look on the bright side, if it was a straightforward refusal, hopefully they would have done it already...
> 
> And we should have prepared ourselves that this could happen. This will be my husbands 3rd UK visa application, the first 2 were successful, but he has infrequently lived in the UK over the last 10 years. And he has also been married previously.
> 
> I think we all like to think our applications are straightforward, but we are all human... and even the most simple application has its challenges.
> 
> I may not seem as positive if we get a refusal... but for now I am praying every night that my husband returns home again soon!


After how long did you get this email


----------



## ILR1980

whome said:


> hi guys ...i got the below response, based on experiance does this mean deciison has been made ? if so how long now before my wife gets the phone call ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas and Immigration
> International Enquiry Service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF0000000) and date of birth
> 00/00/0000) and found that the application has been processed and it should
> be with you in the next few days.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.


Congrats. Decision has been made so they will contact local visa centre to grant you a visa in case of approval.. It might take days or week but you should shortly receive official email that your application has been processed and has been returned to local visa centre and will get a call for collecting passport. good luck


----------



## ILR1980

bgitouk said:


> Unfortunately we have joined the "not straightforward" club today :Cry:
> 
> Not the best way to start the weekend AT ALL... but to look on the bright side, if it was a straightforward refusal, hopefully they would have done it already...
> 
> And we should have prepared ourselves that this could happen. This will be my husbands 3rd UK visa application, the first 2 were successful, but he has infrequently lived in the UK over the last 10 years. And he has also been married previously.
> 
> I think we all like to think our applications are straightforward, but we are all human... and even the most simple application has its challenges.
> 
> I may not seem as positive if we get a refusal... but for now I am praying every night that my husband returns home again soon!


Not straightforward dont mean refusal but you should be ready to wait bit longer and your sponsor and his employer might get a telephonic interview so be prepared for it..they call from unknown number


----------



## bgitouk

We are day 58 today.



Khan2603 said:


> After how long did you get this email


----------



## Khan2603

bgitouk said:


> We are day 58 today.
> 
> 
> 
> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After how long did you get this email
Click to expand...

Typical they want to get in there before 60 days, so that's there excuse to now take as long as they want


----------



## bgitouk

I'm the sponsor... my managing director has literally been telling me every day for the last month that she has not received a call. We are ready and waiting 




ILR1980 said:


> Not straightforward dont mean refusal but you should be ready to wait bit longer and your sponsor and his employer might get a telephonic interview so be prepared for it..they call from unknown number


----------



## Khan2603

bgitouk said:


> I'm the sponsor... my managing director has literally been telling me every day for the last month that she has not received a call. We are ready and waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILR1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not straightforward dont mean refusal but you should be ready to wait bit longer and your sponsor and his employer might get a telephonic interview so be prepared for it..they call from unknown number
Click to expand...

They may get it soon tho


----------



## bgitouk

Yes I've noticed quite a few people who have received this email have been waiting a long time! All I hope is that Hubby is home for Christmas :fingerscrossed:

But I have also noticed that the last 2 applications from Barbados on this forum, both have received the not straightforward email, it seems like it is a pattern for the Barbadians! And both of them have received the passports back at around 14 weeks. 



Khan2603 said:


> Typical they want to get in there before 60 days, so that's there excuse to now take as long as they want


----------



## Khan2603

Another week passed with no such news, that ended week 15 and day 73. Now I look towards next week with the same hope.


----------



## Pompey

bgitouk said:


> Yes I've noticed quite a few people who have received this email have been waiting a long time! All I hope is that Hubby is home for Christmas :fingerscrossed:
> 
> But I have also noticed that the last 2 applications from Barbados on this forum, both have received the not straightforward email, it seems like it is a pattern for the Barbadians! And both of them have received the passports back at around 14 weeks.


Stay positive bgitouk, we received the not straightforward email at around the same time as you and two weeks later my husband had his passport in his hand with the visa inside. We didn't receive any phone calls and to my knowledge my work didn't receive a call either. We didn't even get an email to say a decision had been made we just received the passport unexpectedly. I hope and pray that your husband also has his visa granted and you are reunited soon xx


----------



## zuk

Im still waiting too. Recieved in sheffield 16th june 2016. I got email 1st sep saying its not straightforward :/ 1st oct today and still not got a call at my work place from visa people nor any email. Been over 3 months and still waiting







. Thinking to email them and ask for an update. Our daughter will be having an operation this month and really would like hubby to be here by us soon. Fingers crossed we get a reply soon in our favour.


----------



## zuk

I feel your pain. Im so fustrated. Losing patience now. Going to be emailing them on monday for an update.


----------



## zuk

Khan2603 said:


> Just saw on a another forum guy from pakistan applied on 1st September and got decision today, how the hell is this happening, feel so angry I'm on 73 days and people have come and gone who applied after me, so disheartening in one way. :angry::angry::angry::angry:


 I feel your pain. So fustrated. Losing my patience now. Over 3 months still waiting  going to email them on monday for an update.


----------



## Khan2603

zuk said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw on a another forum guy from pakistan applied on 1st September and got decision today, how the hell is this happening, feel so angry I'm on 73 days and people have come and gone who applied after me, so disheartening in one way. :angry::angry::angry::angry:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain. So fustrated. Losing my patience now. Over 3 months still waiting  going to email them on monday for an update.
Click to expand...

It's killing me day by day, I do ask for updates but I get the same email that case has been escalated


----------



## Luciangurl2

bgitouk said:


> Unfortunately we have joined the "not straightforward" club today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best way to start the weekend AT ALL... but to look on the bright side, if it was a straightforward refusal, hopefully they would have done it already...
> 
> And we should have prepared ourselves that this could happen. This will be my husbands 3rd UK visa application, the first 2 were successful, but he has infrequently lived in the UK over the last 10 years. And he has also been married previously.
> 
> I think we all like to think our applications are straightforward, but we are all human... and even the most simple application has its challenges.
> 
> I may not seem as positive if we get a refusal... but for now I am praying every night that my husband returns home again soon!



You will hear some good news soon bgitouk keeping my fingers crossed for both of us as I'm yet to recieve my passport will pick it up tuesday hopefully ,Monday is a public holiday in st lucia ,still no refund ,praying for good news for us all your husband will be with you soon ,way before Christmas just hang in there x


----------



## shernandez24

*Updateeeeeee*

Hi everyone!!!

I woke up this morning and saw an email from the sheffield office!


A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK. 

I AM SO HAPPY!!!!

Here is my timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
ONLINE APPLICATION: June 7th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: 10th June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Application received at Sheffield Email confirmation : August 10th
Email received on decision: October 1st, 2016
Visa Received: TBD


AHHHHH THIS IS THE BEST DAY EVER!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## almostabrit

*Statistical Anomaly*

Well, as per the UKVI's stats (for some reason, they are still only showing July stats on today, the 1st of Oct...) I am a statistical anomaly, as I am now at 60 days. arty:

Biometrics on the 6th of July from the US, and the package was delivered on the 8th. Non-priority, and still waiting. 

Hoping to get back to the UK by my wife's birthday at the end of the month... Not feeling too hopeful.

:llama:


----------



## Khan2603

shernandez24 said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> I woke up this morning and saw an email from the sheffield office!
> 
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY!!!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
> ONLINE APPLICATION: June 7th, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 10th June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Application received at Sheffield Email confirmation : August 10th
> Email received on decision: October 1st, 2016
> Visa Received: TBD
> 
> 
> AHHHHH THIS IS THE BEST DAY EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date your visa was received: TBD


Hi many congratulations did u get a case not straightforward email


----------



## TGUN

shernandez24 said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> I woke up this morning and saw an email from the sheffield office!
> 
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY!!!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
> ONLINE APPLICATION: June 7th, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 10th June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Application received at Sheffield Email confirmation : August 10th
> Email received on decision: October 1st, 2016
> Visa Received: TBD
> 
> 
> AHHHHH THIS IS THE BEST DAY EVER!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Date your visa was received: TBD


Yeeeessss.

Congratulations!Fantastic news for you.

Now *WE *become nervous/ excited.

Biometrics done day after yours.
Documents received 4 days before yours
Application received at Sheffield Email confirmation : August 10th(same day as you)

PLEASE CAN WE BE NEXT? ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## TGUN

almostabrit said:


> Well, as per the UKVI's stats (for some reason, they are still only showing July stats on today, the 1st of Oct...) I am a statistical anomaly, as I am now at 60 days. arty:
> 
> Biometrics on the 6th of July from the US, and the package was delivered on the 8th. Non-priority, and still waiting.
> 
> Hoping to get back to the UK by my wife's birthday at the end of the month... Not feeling too hopeful.
> 
> :llama:


Sadly you are not on your own out there, so keep calm and keep believing.

Our biometrics were way back on June 13th with package delivered on 16 June.

Still waiting!!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shernandez24

Khan2603 said:


> Hi many congratulations did u get a case not straightforward email


THANK YOUUUUUUU
No. I just got an email on August 10th saying application received and then this one.

I did call the call center to escalate my case and then reached out to the Member of Parlament to ask about my case.


----------



## shernandez24

TGUN said:


> Yeeeessss.
> 
> Congratulations!Fantastic news for you.
> 
> Now *WE *become nervous/ excited.
> 
> Biometrics done day after yours.
> Documents received 4 days before your
> Application received at Sheffield Email confirmation : August 10th(same day as you)
> 
> PLEASE CAN WE BE NEXT? ray2:ray2:ray2:


Thank you!!!! Well I wish you the best I really think you should be hearing back this week.

Now time to wait for the passport to arrive and see whats inside


----------



## mama123

zuk said:


> Im still waiting too. Recieved in sheffield 16th june 2016. I got email 1st sep saying its not straightforward :/ 1st oct today and still not got a call at my work place from visa people nor any email. Been over 3 months and still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thinking to email them and ask for an update. Our daughter will be having an operation this month and really would like hubby to be here by us soon. Fingers crossed we get a reply soon in our favour.


You should send an escalation request saying about the childs operation. Maybe they will push it along a bit. Good luck!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kj_dubbs

shernandez24 said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning and saw an email from the sheffield office!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> 
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
> 
> ONLINE APPLICATION: June 7th, 2016
> 
> Date biometrics taken: 10th June 2016
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st June 2016
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Application received at Sheffield Email confirmation : August 10th
> 
> Email received on decision: October 1st, 2016
> 
> Visa Received: TBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHHHHH THIS IS THE BEST DAY EVER!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Date your visa was received: TBD




Brilliant news! Come on TGun, you and me next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

shernandez24 said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> I woke up this morning and saw an email from the sheffield office!
> 
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY!!!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
> ONLINE APPLICATION: June 7th, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 10th June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Application received at Sheffield Email confirmation : August 10th
> Email received on decision: October 1st, 2016
> Visa Received: TBD
> 
> 
> AHHHHH THIS IS THE BEST DAY EVER!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Date your visa was received: TBD


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's another big step forward....hopefully you'll receive it early next week   
Nel


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

almostabrit said:


> Well, as per the UKVI's stats (for some reason, they are still only showing July stats on today, the 1st of Oct...) I am a statistical anomaly, as I am now at 60 days. arty:
> 
> Biometrics on the 6th of July from the US, and the package was delivered on the 8th. Non-priority, and still waiting.
> 
> Hoping to get back to the UK by my wife's birthday at the end of the month... Not feeling too hopeful.
> 
> :llama:


Hi almostabrit! My husband's application is on almost the same timeline as yours - biometrics 7th July, application received by Sheffield on 11th July. Non-priority, and today is 59 days. They wouldn't give us an update on Thursday because they were still within their service standards. Monday will be 60 days though! I noticed the stats hadn't been updated - so has my MP! I guess they can't claim 100% of decisions made within 60 days of application in August, so they'd rather not put it up there. 
We'll be homeless by end of this month - never dreamed it would take so long to get a decision, but we were foolish enough to believe the stats!!! Keeping everything crossed for a decision this coming week, for you too.
Nel


----------



## AnOceanApart

shernandez24 said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> I woke up this morning and saw an email from the sheffield office!
> 
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY!!!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
> ONLINE APPLICATION: June 7th, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 10th June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Application received at Sheffield Email confirmation : August 10th
> Email received on decision: October 1st, 2016
> Visa Received: TBD
> 
> 
> AHHHHH THIS IS THE BEST DAY EVER!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Date your visa was received: TBD


This is wonderful news!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## bgitouk

Thanks for your message Pompey. It is nice to be reassured everything *could* be ok :fingers crossed:

I hope your husband has settled into the UK well? At least he gets eased into the weather whereas at this rate, my Hubbie will probably be back at least late October and our autumn/winter will be in full swing!

I have been desperate for them to call my work as a sign they are working on things but seeing as you didn't get that call, I doubt we will either! I really wouldn't be surprised if the hold up was on verifying information from the Barbados side, as the civil service there seems massively disorganised from my experience living there. The last few people from Barbados have received the same not straightforward email, so I'm going to make the huge assumption that it is an issue with Barbados administration not giving the UK Home office the information that they need within the specified time. 

But I am trying to stay positive, I am praying we will be blessed with a new shiny visa very soon! 



Pompey said:


> Stay positive bgitouk, we received the not straightforward email at around the same time as you and two weeks later my husband had his passport in his hand with the visa inside. We didn't receive any phone calls and to my knowledge my work didn't receive a call either. We didn't even get an email to say a decision had been made we just received the passport unexpectedly. I hope and pray that your husband also has his visa granted and you are reunited soon xx


----------



## bgitouk

Wow that passport feels like it is taking a lifetime and its not even my future in its hands!! You poor thing! Where is your passport sitting at the moment do you know?

The hurricane is now supposed to be heading towards Haiti/Jamaica at 155mph winds! My husbands passport may not even exist by the time Storm Matthew passes through Kingston! 

I am still praying and hoping that you receive the next step of your future as husband and wife on Tuesday... 
As for us.. we are hanging in there... taking each day as it comes... hoping we will get some good news very soon 



Luciangurl2 said:


> You will hear some good news soon bgitouk keeping my fingers crossed for both of us as I'm yet to recieve my passport will pick it up tuesday hopefully ,Monday is a public holiday in st lucia ,still no refund ,praying for good news for us all your husband will be with you soon ,way before Christmas just hang in there x


----------



## Luciangurl2

bgitouk said:


> Wow that passport feels like it is taking a lifetime and its not even my future in its hands!! You poor thing! Where is your passport sitting at the moment do you know?
> 
> The hurricane is now supposed to be heading towards Haiti/Jamaica at 155mph winds! My husbands passport may not even exist by the time Storm Matthew passes through Kingston!
> 
> I am still praying and hoping that you receive the next step of your future as husband and wife on Tuesday...
> As for us.. we are hanging in there... taking each day as it comes... hoping we will get some good news very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luciangurl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will hear some good news soon bgitouk keeping my fingers crossed for both of us as I'm yet to recieve my passport will pick it up tuesday hopefully ,Monday is a public holiday in st lucia ,still no refund ,praying for good news for us all your husband will be with you soon ,way before Christmas just hang in there x
Click to expand...


I know right it's actually worst waiting now than it was waiting the 12 weeks .It arrived in castries st.lucia yesterday from Puerto Rico so I'm definitely heading down there tuesday and start a riot whether they call me or not


----------



## Rey S.

AnOceanApart said:


> This is wonderful news!!! Congrats!!!


Hi,

It looks you and i are on similar timelines. I had submitted the online application on Aug 18th and did my biometrics on Aug 24th. This was done via TLSContact to Istanbul. I can also see that you have received a confirmation letter from Sheffield. I am not sure is VFS and TLS have similar procedures, but I have only received reception confirmation from TLSContact and no email from the UK Consulate in Istanbul.


----------



## Khan2603

Hi is it 15 working days for a response from escalations or is it within 15 days


----------



## Khan2603

The beginning of a new weekind tomorrow, with renewed hope that it will be out time now, day 74 and week 16 starts, my frustration is beyond words and as everyday passes I lose more hope, many congratulations to everyone who got good news this last week, I'm very happy for you all, you get to finally begin your life with your respective partners, they don't understand how hard this is for us and our partners and how long distance relationships can effect the two individuals. I wish they would show some compassion for us all and give us some news.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Khan2603 said:


> The beginning of a new weekind tomorrow, with renewed hope that it will be out time now, day 74 and week 16 starts, my frustration is beyond words and as everyday passes I lose more hope, many congratulations to everyone who got good news this last week, I'm very happy for you all, you get to finally begin your life with your respective partners, they don't understand how hard this is for us and our partners and how long distance relationships can effect the two individuals. I wish they would show some compassion for us all and give us some news.


Hugs to you Khan2603 - I really do understand your frustration! It's hard to keep the faith, but please do - don't let it tear you apart. It IS hard watching others who get their decision and their wishes granted! I wish I could do something to help - I'll be watching and waiting for your news, and I really really really hope it comes soon!
Nel


----------



## mama123

mama123 said:


> Just a quick update. Still waiting. After status enquiry again, apparently they told Havana the decision on 1st September and now 29th and still waiting for both passport from Havana and docs from Sheffield. Lovely to hear other are getting decisions though. It's kind of keeping us going. Only good news is no health surcharge refund yet so we are hopeful. Surely can't be much longer.


Another update: received documentation back on 1st so I think the escalation did bring some action. Still waiting for a call to collect passport though. :frusty::frusty:


----------



## Khan2603

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The beginning of a new weekind tomorrow, with renewed hope that it will be out time now, day 74 and week 16 starts, my frustration is beyond words and as everyday passes I lose more hope, many congratulations to everyone who got good news this last week, I'm very happy for you all, you get to finally begin your life with your respective partners, they don't understand how hard this is for us and our partners and how long distance relationships can effect the two individuals. I wish they would show some compassion for us all and give us some news.
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs to you Khan2603 - I really do understand your frustration! It's hard to keep the faith, but please do - don't let it tear you apart. It IS hard watching others who get their decision and their wishes granted! I wish I could do something to help - I'll be watching and waiting for your news, and I really really really hope it comes soon!
> Nel
Click to expand...

Thank you ever so much Nel, praying you also are successful soon, I wish there's something I could do to support others in the circumstances we face, so they have all the help and support too


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Khan2603 said:


> Thank you ever so much Nel, praying you also are successful soon, I wish there's something I could do to support others in the circumstances we face, so they have all the help and support too


You do a lot to support others....I see your messages  
Your day will come, it will!
Nel


----------



## ILR1980

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Hugs to you Khan2603 - I really do understand your frustration! It's hard to keep the faith, but please do - don't let it tear you apart. It IS hard watching others who get their decision and their wishes granted! I wish I could do something to help - I'll be watching and waiting for your news, and I really really really hope it comes soon!
> Nel


Good job like this empathy you guys showing for each others


----------



## AnOceanApart

Here's hoping for a good week for everyone waiting! Come onnnnn Monday!


----------



## Khan2603

Day 9 today of Escalation, cmon lord help us all out.


----------



## TGUN

Khan2603 said:


> Day 9 today of Escalation, cmon lord help us all out.


Day 15 for us.


----------



## Khan2603

TGUN said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 9 today of Escalation, cmon lord help us all out.
> 
> 
> 
> Day 15 for us.
Click to expand...

Let's hope you hear something today


----------



## ctyler

Going for biometrics and handing in the documents today. Really nervous.
Can't wait for this to be over.


----------



## Khan2603

ctyler said:


> Going for biometrics and handing in the documents today. Really nervous.
> Can't wait for this to be over.


Hi go PRIORITY for the love of God please


----------



## sunoo

I just done a status check via UKVI portal and below is the response:

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFxxxxxxxxx and date of birth
01/01/1900) and found that the application has been processed and a
decision has been made.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.


No decision made email as yet. No IHS refund. I am heart beat has gone faster now


----------



## Khan2603

Is it a legal requirement from UKVI to inform applicants if they don't intend to give them a decision within the 12 weeks


----------



## Khan2603

sunoo said:


> I just done a status check via UKVI portal and below is the response:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFxxxxxxxxx and date of birth
> 01/01/1900) and found that the application has been processed and a
> decision has been made.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
> 
> 
> No decision made email as yet. No IHS refund. I am heart beat has gone faster now


Congratulations that's great news


----------



## Shraddha123

Khan2603 said:


> Congratulations that's great news


Congratulations hopefully u shouldn't get IHS refund and get ur visa x


----------



## sunoo

Shraddha123 said:


> Congratulations hopefully u shouldn't get IHS refund and get ur visa x



If there is a negative news, does they refund straightway? I don't know when they made the decision as this is first time I checked the status. I am staying positive


----------



## fpatel10

my husband's employer got a call from an unknown number but his employer wasnt able to get to the call. only rang 3 times and it was too late before he got there. Don't know if its UKVI...they can simply say was not able to reach employer and refuse. Im hoping they call again.


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

Congratulations to all who have so far received their good news, and prayers and positive thoughts for all those still waiting patiently. 


Providing an update on my application,


Country applying from: USA (PRIORITY) Type of Visa: Settlement (Husband) Application submitted online: 19/07/16 Biometric taken: 22/07/2016 Date Documents submitted to Sheffield: 28/07/16 Email from Sheffield stating they've opened file: 11/08/16

Phone interview conducted by U.K. regarding employment with sponsor in (Beginning of September)

Application decision not possible within expected time period email on September 9

2nd interview about family on September 22

October 2 ( a Sunday?) got an email stating that I did not provide a international courier account number ???? Even though I purchased round trip courier service as well as priority through VFS Global. Found that very very confusing. After that email I did some searching and created a UPS account which gave me a unique account number and I emailed that and the already pre-paid airway bill to Sheffield Visa. Was that the correct course of action and do Sheffield send replies or do business on sundays? I thought only on working days. 

Our case is beginning to feel like a non-priority with how long it has taken. We still have yet to receive any decision. Driving us mad, such a roller coaster of emotions!


----------



## Khan2603

sunoo said:


> I just done a status check via UKVI portal and below is the response:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFxxxxxxxxx and date of birth
> 01/01/1900) and found that the application has been processed and a
> decision has been made.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
> 
> 
> No decision made email as yet. No IHS refund. I am heart beat has gone faster now


My cousin had her biometrics a day before you but today she recieved the case not straightforward email, sadly I knew this was going to happen as UKVI are doing this to most people, do they pick and choose who they want to send that mail to


----------



## Khan2603

Do we think UKVI just pick and choose who they feel should get the case not straightforward email


----------



## sunoo

Khan2603 said:


> Do we think UKVI just pick and choose who they feel should get the case not straightforward email



A couple of my friends got their approval in 60 working day as their case was straight forward. Her case might not be straight forward. But it is good sign that it is straight refusal 

Stay positive as I am sure she will be fine


----------



## Khan2603

sunoo said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we think UKVI just pick and choose who they feel should get the case not straightforward email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of my friends got their approval in 60 working day as their case was straight forward. Her case might not be straight forward. But it is good sign that it is straight refusal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay positive as I am sure she will be fine
Click to expand...

I'm very sure her case is straight forward as is mine and they just pick on people


----------



## ILR1980

sunoo said:


> I just done a status check via UKVI portal and below is the response:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFxxxxxxxxx and date of birth
> 01/01/1900) and found that the application has been processed and a
> decision has been made.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
> 
> 
> No decision made email as yet. No IHS refund. I am heart beat has gone faster now


Congrats . some of us in same boat as received exactly same emails from UKVI. Hope we get official email or call to collect passport soon ..keep us updated


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> my husband's employer got a call from an unknown number but his employer wasnt able to get to the call. only rang 3 times and it was too late before he got there. Don't know if its UKVI...they can simply say was not able to reach employer and refuse. Im hoping they call again.


I thought you said that your sponsor and his employer have been received call from UKVI already so UKVI dont call you twice thats also after break of so many months

They normally try to call two or three times if you dont pick it up first time..they often leave voice message as well


----------



## ILR1980

Khan2603 said:


> Do we think UKVI just pick and choose who they feel should get the case not straightforward email


they dont pick it randomly..they look at case and if have any doubts or feel the need to conduct further checks or verification then they send people this email..they might also send this to cope with backlog who know


----------



## Shraddha123

When everyone states how many days on this forum is it in working days or calendar days?


----------



## ILR1980

Shraddha123 said:


> When everyone states how many days on this forum is it in working days or calendar days?


working days

you can use this calculator 

https://www.timeanddate.com/date/workdays.html


----------



## TGUN

Shraddha123 said:


> When everyone states how many days on this forum is it in working days or calendar days?


working days.


----------



## fpatel10

ILR1980 said:


> I thought you said that your sponsor and his employer have been received call from UKVI already so UKVI dont call you twice thats also after break of so many months
> 
> They normally try to call two or three times if you dont pick it up first time..they often leave voice message as well


yes they did call already on august but we have heard nothing back since then so thought maybe they're calling again?


----------



## Familyman1991

*5 months and counting..*

Type of visa: settlement
From USA. (Not priority.. If I could turn back time I would go priority)
Documents sent: 13th June
Received in Sheffield: 10th August
It's now the 3rd October (8 weeks since the 10th of August) and we haven't heard a thing. 

Any advice based on your own situations would be very helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## almostabrit

Thanks everybody for the encouragement, it's so great to hear that there are so many of us who are together in this, as I am the only one in my physical proximity dealing with the waiting stress. I am totally down for a meetup in the UK! There's a camaraderie because of this wait.

- Nel & Jimmy, it's good to hear we have basically the same dates. Are you going to escalate your case? I am nervous about being put at the end of the escalation line if I might be close to getting a result (63 days from Biometrics) :noidea:


----------



## pradanie

Have you emailed the UKVI? They can track your application and you can at least know where it is in the process. I believe after they pass a certain point (which you have) you can also request an escalation of the matter.


----------



## mama123

mama123 said:


> Another update: received documentation back on 1st so I think the escalation did bring some action. Still waiting for a call to collect passport though. :frusty::frusty:


well.....we got fed up with waiting for Havana to contact to my son in law so he got on a bus and took the seven hour journey to the embassy, rocked up and they gave him his passport back with the visa inside!! :amen::clap2:arty:lane:lane:lane:
Can't actually believe it. Just waiting for him to send a picture to see the dates. Thank you all here for your support. It's been emotional.


----------



## Khan2603

mama123 said:


> mama123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another update: received documentation back on 1st so I think the escalation did bring some action. Still waiting for a call to collect passport though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well.....we got fed up with waiting for Havana to contact to my son in law so he got on a bus and took the seven hour journey to the embassy, rocked up and they gave him his passport back with the visa inside!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't actually believe it. Just waiting for him to send a picture to see the dates. Thank you all here for your support. It's been emotional.
Click to expand...

ManY many congratulations to you, very happy to hear of your success.


----------



## mama123

Khan2603 said:


> ManY many congratulations to you, very happy to hear of your success.


Thank you khan2603. That was 83 day marathon. How long you been waiting now? I'm feeling your pain.


----------



## Khan2603

mama123 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ManY many congratulations to you, very happy to hear of your success.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you khan2603. That was 83 day marathon. How long you been waiting now? I'm feeling your pain.
Click to expand...

Day 75 starts tomorrow for me, I just pray it ends soon by the will of Allah


----------



## TGUN

Familyman1991 said:


> Type of visa: settlement
> From USA. (Not priority.. If I could turn back time I would go priority)
> Documents sent: 13th June
> Received in Sheffield: 10th August
> It's now the 3rd October (8 weeks since the 10th of August) and we haven't heard a thing.
> 
> Any advice based on your own situations would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi familyman1991.

Firstly please be assured that you are not out there on your own.
There are quite a few of us on here and other forum sites still waiting from June
Our dates are virtually identical (docs sent 15 June - Email application received 10 August)

You could contact UKVI call centre....????

Our experience is that initially you believe you are doing something constructive only for the awful responses they send made us feel agitated, angry and even more frustrated than we did before (see some of the replies on here over the past few weeks). :doh::frusty:

My conclusion is that UKVI will get around to our applications when they are good and ready and no amount of e-mail/ telephone calls(don't waste your cash) to the UKVI call centre will make them move any quicker.

We just have to keep ourselves busy and be positive that one day, it will be our day!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## JessFarnworth

Does anyone have hope that they will begin to process faster? As I've heard they've done in past Autumn months after being back logged.

I truly wish there was the option to upgrade to priority. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradanie

JessFarnworth said:


> Does anyone have hope that they will begin to process faster? As I've heard they've done in past Autumn months after being back logged.
> 
> I truly wish there was the option to upgrade to priority.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am hoping - but I am also reading some other forums that this summer has been particularly bad and delayed. Apparently, there is some thought that the EU folks in the UK have been applying for citizenship in huge numbers because of the Brexit result. 

At this point, I think I'll be relieved if I can get back before Christmas.


----------



## JessFarnworth

pradanie said:


> I am hoping - but I am also reading some other forums that this summer has been particularly bad and delayed. Apparently, there is some thought that the EU folks in the UK have been applying for citizenship in huge numbers because of the Brexit result.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I think I'll be relieved if I can get back before Christmas.




I'm sure you all feel the same way but I just wish I could see me husband. How is everyone else getting on with the distance? Are any of your spouses able to visit while you wait?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shraddha123

JessFarnworth said:


> I'm sure you all feel the same way but I just wish I could see me husband. How is everyone else getting on with the distance? Are any of your spouses able to visit while you wait?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been 166 days since I saw my spouse 😭


----------



## Khan2603

Shraddha123 said:


> JessFarnworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you all feel the same way but I just wish I could see me husband. How is everyone else getting on with the distance? Are any of your spouses able to visit while you wait?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 166 days since I saw my spouse 😭
Click to expand...

FOR me it's been since may


----------



## AnOceanApart

JessFarnworth said:


> I'm sure you all feel the same way but I just wish I could see me husband. How is everyone else getting on with the distance? Are any of your spouses able to visit while you wait?


I haven't seen mine since May 11th. :O


----------



## ctyler

Khan2603 said:


> Hi go PRIORITY for the love of God please


I sure did! I have been watching you all guys suffering this all time and it's not the kind of experience you want to go through.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

AnOceanApart said:


> I haven't seen mine since May 11th. :O


I can't click 'like' on any of these posts about the last date you each saw your spouse....but I'm sending you all bunches of hugs 
Nel


----------



## Riva P

I'm sure you all feel the same way but I just wish I could see me husband. How is everyone else getting on with the distance? Are any of your spouses able to visit while you wait?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I got married in the UK last April. A week after the wedding, I had to fly back to the Peens to take care of a project for work. My husband couldn't take time off to come and visit since we've already spent a lot on the wedding and visa. We haven't been on honeymoon as well because the week following the wedding, I had to take visiting family and friends around. This wait has been really testing and nerve-racking.


----------



## malugr

UPDATE!! 
Hey everyone, very happy news for me and my husband this week. My visa was granted and I will head to England tomorrow. I wish everyone the best! I know the wait is hard but we can do it. Good things take time. And I want to thank EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM, you guys have helped me so much.
Wish you all the best. Cheers!! 
P.s THOSE WHO WILL APPLY GO PRIORITY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JessFarnworth

malugr said:


> UPDATE!!
> Hey everyone, very happy news for me and my husband this week. My visa was granted and I will head to England tomorrow. I wish everyone the best! I know the wait is hard but we can do it. Good things take time. And I want to thank EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM, you guys have helped me so much.
> Wish you all the best. Cheers!!
> P.s THOSE WHO WILL APPLY GO PRIORITY!!!!!!!!!




Yay yay yay yay!!!! So incredible!

Do you mind reminding us of your timeline? 
So happy for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

malugr said:


> UPDATE!!
> Hey everyone, very happy news for me and my husband this week. My visa was granted and I will head to England tomorrow. I wish everyone the best! I know the wait is hard but we can do it. Good things take time. And I want to thank EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM, you guys have helped me so much.
> Wish you all the best. Cheers!!
> P.s THOSE WHO WILL APPLY GO PRIORITY!!!!!!!!!


Sooooo happy for you!!!!!! Have a great flight....I bet you'll be smiling all the way!!
Nel


----------



## Khan2603

malugr said:


> UPDATE!!
> Hey everyone, very happy news for me and my husband this week. My visa was granted and I will head to England tomorrow. I wish everyone the best! I know the wait is hard but we can do it. Good things take time. And I want to thank EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM, you guys have helped me so much.
> Wish you all the best. Cheers!!
> P.s THOSE WHO WILL APPLY GO PRIORITY!!!!!!!!!


Brilliant news there it's lovely to hear your finally there, now your hear do still drop in on the forum for a catch up. Have a safe flight.


----------



## AnOceanApart

malugr said:


> UPDATE!!
> Hey everyone, very happy news for me and my husband this week. My visa was granted and I will head to England tomorrow. I wish everyone the best! I know the wait is hard but we can do it. Good things take time. And I want to thank EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM, you guys have helped me so much.
> Wish you all the best. Cheers!!
> P.s THOSE WHO WILL APPLY GO PRIORITY!!!!!!!!!



How wonderful!!! Congratulations and ALL the best to you! I bet this is going to be the happiest flight of your life


----------



## nyclon

JessFarnworth said:


> Yay yay yay yay!!!! So incredible!
> 
> Do you mind reminding us of your timeline?
> So happy for you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please see the timeline thread for malugr's updated timeline.


----------



## TGUN

malugr said:


> UPDATE!!
> Hey everyone, very happy news for me and my husband this week. My visa was granted and I will head to England tomorrow. I wish everyone the best! I know the wait is hard but we can do it. Good things take time. And I want to thank EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM, you guys have helped me so much.
> Wish you all the best. Cheers!!
> P.s THOSE WHO WILL APPLY GO PRIORITY!!!!!!!!!


Great news for you and your family.

Enjoy the rest of your life together.


----------



## mysteron

Hi everyone,

So my wife and I went for our interview in Sheffield yesterday. The interviewing person was really nice and we think the whole thing went well, even though it was nerve wracking. I'll post a transcript of the entire interview as soon as I get a copy.

Congrats to everyone who got their visa in the last 24 hours!


----------



## BinaHassan

Alhamdulilah my family has visa granted and they have collected their passport this morning and the visa is valid from 9th Oct.

Thanks alot for all of your help. May you all get a good news soon Ameen


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

Got a decision made email today a few hours ago as well as application despatched email. 

The ups tracking number they used in email is missing a number. 
I'm hopeful the label has the accurate UPS tracking number. 
The tracking number that I have is showing no new updates as of yet. 

Have been frantically checking credit card activity for any refund. 

Now the heart stopping wait of receiving the passport and opening it to see if my family and I can be together ,?


----------



## Khan2603

BinaHassan said:


> Alhamdulilah my family has visa granted and they have collected their passport this morning and the visa is valid from 9th Oct.
> 
> Thanks alot for all of your help. May you all get a good news soon Ameen


Mashallah many congratulations to you, may Allah swt bless you and your family


----------



## Haley&Tom3

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Got a decision made email today a few hours ago as well as application despatched email.
> 
> The ups tracking number they used in email is missing a number.
> I'm hopeful the label has the accurate UPS tracking number.
> The tracking number that I have is showing no new updates as of yet.
> 
> Have been frantically checking credit card activity for any refund.
> 
> Now the heart stopping wait of receiving the passport and opening it to see if my family and I can be together ,?


Can you remind us of your timeline? When was biometrics and when did they receive your package?

I am at business day 71 from my biometrics, so hoping to hear soon!


----------



## TGUN

Haley&Tom3 said:


> Can you remind us of your timeline? When was biometrics and when did they receive your package?
> 
> I am at business day 71 from my biometrics, so hoping to hear soon!


Hoping to hear REAL soon.........81 days for us.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Haley&Tom3 said:


> Can you remind us of your timeline? When was biometrics and when did they receive your package?
> 
> I am at business day 71 from my biometrics, so hoping to hear soon!


Hi Hayley&Tom3 - I think they take the dates for the USA applications from the date the docs were received, so I think you're on the same date as us, 11th July? We're at 61 days from 11th July....no news of any kind as yet. 

nel


----------



## Haley&Tom3

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Hi Hayley&Tom3 - I think they take the dates for the USA applications from the date the docs were received, so I think you're on the same date as us, 11th July? We're at 61 days from 11th July....no news of any kind as yet.
> 
> nel


Yeah, I have heard all sorts of things regarding when they start the count, but I hope for all of us, we hear something soon!


----------



## nyclon

BinaHassan said:


> my family has visa granted and they have collected their passport this morning and the visa is valid from 9th Oct.
> 
> Thanks alot for all of your help. May you all get a good news soon Ameen


Please update the timeline thread with your full timeline.


----------



## Luciangurl2

So I picked up my passport today with my entry clearance inside so excited thank you guys for all the support emotionally this forum was expectional help, I had previously overstayed in the uk where I lived with hubby and that drove me insane with worry waiting this pass 3 months, but I remember reading pompey's story(barbados applicant) on here and it gave me a bit of hope ,although we had a solicitor I was still thinking what if especially for the relationship bit because we didn't have chat history and watsapp and all that ..anyways despite waiting a whole week because of the storm and a public holiday yesterday I got it , decision was actually made September 23 (which is.when my visa is valid from as well) biometrics was 7th july which was approximately 11 weeks ,I wish you all waiting for your visas a speedy decision and good luck ,you guys have been amazing x


----------



## nyclon

Luciangurl2 said:


> So I picked up my passport today with my entry clearance inside so excited thank you guys for all the support emotionally this forum was expectional help, I had previously overstayed in the uk where I lived with hubby and that drove me insane with worry waiting this pass 3 months, but I remember reading pompey's story(barbados applicant) on here and it gave me a bit of hope ,although we had a solicitor I was still thinking what if especially for the relationship bit because we didn't have chat history and watsapp and all that ..anyways despite waiting a whole week because of the storm and a public holiday yesterday I got it , decision was actually made September 23 (which is.when my visa is valid from as well) biometrics was 7th july which was approximately 11 weeks ,I wish you all waiting for your visas a speedy decision and good luck ,you guys have been amazing x


Will you please update your full timeline on the timeline thread?


----------



## ctyler

Got an email earlier saying they've already received and opened my documents in Bogota. Just one day after handing in the documents in São Paulo \o/


----------



## AnOceanApart

Huge congratulatory shoutout to:

*BinaHassan* and *Luciangurl2*!!!!   

And YAY *TerminatorSpeaks*! I can't wait for you to get your passport back with your visa inside!


----------



## Khan2603

Hi how many pakistani applicants remain here without some form of a decision?


----------



## Pompey

*Congratulations*



Luciangurl2 said:


> So I picked up my passport today with my  entry clearance inside so excited thank you guys for all the support emotionally this forum was expectional help, I had previously overstayed in the uk where I lived with hubby and that drove me insane with worry waiting this pass 3 months, but I remember reading pompey's story(barbados applicant) on here and it gave me a bit of hope ,although we had a solicitor I was still thinking what if especially for the relationship bit because we didn't have chat history and watsapp and all that ..anyways despite waiting a whole week because of the storm and a public holiday yesterday I got it , decision was actually made September 23 (which is.when my visa is valid from as well) biometrics was 7th july which was approximately 11 weeks ,I wish you all waiting for your visas a speedy decision and good luck ,you guys have been amazing x


Congratulations luciangurl2, that is fantastic news, I am so happy for you. Wishing you safe travels and all the best for your future life in the U.K. All those weeks of waiting and worrying will actually feel like nothing when you are reunited with your husband xx


----------



## Khan2603

Day 76 today cmon God please help


----------



## Khan2603

Has anyone who got the case not straightforward email had a decision and of not does anyone know how long it may take to get a decision


----------



## Khan2603

Tried contacting my mp and just my luck they off till 10th Oct and after that my query will be passed over and then they will book a appointment to see me, sometimes I feel everything is against me


----------



## Khan2603

The Secretary I spoke to saId she couldn't help me at all, I explained it's only a phone call using the mp hotline number but no she wasn't willing


----------



## TGUN

Khan2603 said:


> The Secretary I spoke to saId she couldn't help me at all, I explained it's only a phone call using the mp hotline number but no she wasn't willing


Frustrating.

Perhaps not a good idea.......but she should be reminded that she is a public servant paid from UK taxes and as such has a duty to help.

Upsetting her though is a risk if you do want help in the future.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

TGUN said:


> Frustrating.
> 
> Perhaps not a good idea.......but she should be reminded that she is a public servant paid from UK taxes and as such has a duty to help.
> 
> Upsetting her though is a risk if you do want help in the future.


I agree with TGUN ...good advice. It's the Tory party conference this week so many MPs will be tied up attending that. How about an email to your MP, summarising the situation and what you need their help with? Maybe you've already done that!
Nel


----------



## Khan2603

Nel&Jimmy said:


> TGUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frustrating.
> 
> Perhaps not a good idea.......but she should be reminded that she is a public servant paid from UK taxes and as such has a duty to help.
> 
> Upsetting her though is a risk if you do want help in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with TGUN ...good advice. It's the Tory party conference this week so many MPs will be tied up attending that. How about an email to your MP, summarising the situation and what you need their help with? Maybe you've already done that!
> Nel
Click to expand...

I've already done that but I'll keep that in mind


----------



## fpatel10

Khan2603 said:


> Has anyone who got the case not straightforward email had a decision and of not does anyone know how long it may take to get a decision


I don't think they tell you unfortunately. I decided to call them yesterday even though I knew it was going to waste my time and money. She said there is no way to contact Home Office and they can't find out where my application is or how long it will take. Sadly my application wasn't showing in their systems..

Day 105...


----------



## fpatel10

It seems we all are having difficulties with our MP. My husband contacted him MP two weeks ago and he seemed very helpful therefore we sent him an email with our information and stating that our application is taking much longer then the processing times etc and all the other stuff we complain about on this forum.

Home office messaged back today and they only addressed the email as a general complaint and no information of how long our application will take, why it's taking so long and what is so not straight forward about it..
Sigh. Thinking of just cancelling the application but I feel even that will take a long time!


----------



## TGUN

Nel&Jimmy said:


> I agree with TGUN ...good advice. It's the Tory party conference this week so many MPs will be tied up attending that. How about an email to your MP, summarising the situation and what you need their help with? Maybe you've already done that!
> Nel


Stranger things have happened!

By coincidence maybe the visa processing dates for August may indeed come out after the Tory Party Conference 

If we remember, July saw a drop to 78% at the 30 day stage from 97% in June. 

No point in issuing statistics before a conference that may not look too good and possibly lower than 78% eh? 

:tape2::tape2::tape2:


----------



## Shraddha123

TGUN said:


> Stranger things have happened!
> 
> By coincidence maybe the visa processing dates for August may indeed come out after the Tory Party Conference
> 
> If we remember, July saw a drop to 78% at the 30 day stage from 97% in June.
> 
> No point in issuing statistics before a conference that may not look too good and possibly lower than 78% eh?
> 
> :tape2::tape2::tape2:


I don't understand does this mean august application's will be processed late?


----------



## TGUN

Shraddha123 said:


> I don't understand does this mean august application's will be processed late?


No.

What I meant was that in the past they have published the figures for the month before (i.e. applications processed in % terms) before now. Still showing July and should now be August.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

TGUN said:


> Stranger things have happened!
> 
> By coincidence maybe the visa processing dates for August may indeed come out after the Tory Party Conference
> 
> If we remember, July saw a drop to 78% at the 30 day stage from 97% in June.
> 
> No point in issuing statistics before a conference that may not look too good and possibly lower than 78% eh?
> 
> :tape2::tape2::tape2:


Great minds think alike TGUN ;-) Our MP has so far received the standard reply from UKVI - that they'll repsond to his query within four weeks. Ho hum....Christmas is looming!!!  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ILR1980

Got all supporting documents back today but dont know how long it will take for them to send email or call for collection of passport ..I am leaving UK on weekend anyway as had enough wait so just hoping that get this email while i am with my family..good luck to all you good people waiting patiently : )


----------



## ILR1980

Khan2603 said:


> The Secretary I spoke to saId she couldn't help me at all, I explained it's only a phone call using the mp hotline number but no she wasn't willing


They dont call UKVI . They normally send them email and get reply within weeks.. I have taken their help in the past and in present and they were helpful.. Trick is to tell them that you have been voting for this party/MP from many years and now you need their help as there is no others way to contact UKVI..give them more details about your circumstances and why this delay causing problems and stress for you..Labour MP seem more co-operative than conservative


----------



## shernandez24

VISA GRANTED!!!

Hi everyone I received my passport today and my visa has been granted!
I would fly out tomorrow but a hurricane is coming to florida so I'll see if I can get back to my hubby on Sunday.

Anyways good luck to everyone!

XX
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
ONLINE APPLICATION: June 7th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: 10th June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Application received at Sheffield Email confirmation : August 10th
Email received on decision: October 1st, 2016
Visa Received and Approved October 5th, 2016.


----------



## Khan2603

shernandez24 said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!
> 
> Hi everyone I received my passport today and my visa has been granted!
> I would fly out tomorrow but a hurricane is coming to florida so I'll see if I can get back to my hubby on Sunday.
> 
> Anyways good luck to everyone!
> 
> XX
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
> ONLINE APPLICATION: June 7th, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 10th June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Application received at Sheffield Email confirmation : August 10th
> Email received on decision: October 1st, 2016
> Visa Received and Approved October 5th, 2016.


ManY many congratulations that's brilliant news, wishing you all the best


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

shernandez24 said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!
> 
> Hi everyone I received my passport today and my visa has been granted!
> I would fly out tomorrow but a hurricane is coming to florida so I'll see if I can get back to my hubby on Sunday.
> 
> Anyways good luck to everyone!
> 
> XX
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
> ONLINE APPLICATION: June 7th, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 10th June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Application received at Sheffield Email confirmation : August 10th
> Email received on decision: October 1st, 2016
> Visa Received and Approved October 5th, 2016.


Yipeee!!! So happy for you!! What were the dates for your vignette? Have they given you plenty of time?
Nel


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

Got my passport and documents back today. 



visa refused. 2nd time in consecutive years. 

What a life..


----------



## TGUN

shernandez24 said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!
> 
> Hi everyone I received my passport today and my visa has been granted!
> I would fly out tomorrow but a hurricane is coming to florida so I'll see if I can get back to my hubby on Sunday.
> 
> Anyways good luck to everyone!
> 
> XX
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
> ONLINE APPLICATION: June 7th, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 10th June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Application received at Sheffield Email confirmation : August 10th
> Email received on decision: October 1st, 2016
> Visa Received and Approved October 5th, 2016.


Wonderful news for you shernandez.

Make the most of your new life and take all the best wishes from everyone on here with you.


----------



## ILR1980

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Got my passport and documents back today.
> 
> 
> 
> visa refused. 2nd time in consecutive years.
> 
> What a life..


sorry to hear this
what is the reason of refusal?


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

ILR1980 said:


> TerminatorSpeaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my passport and documents back today.
> 
> 
> 
> visa refused. 2nd time in consecutive years.
> 
> What a life..
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to hear this
> what is the reason of refusal?
Click to expand...


Financial reason not met. Employment of sponsor not considered genuine. 


Depressions kicked in, what does tomorrow hold?


----------



## Khan2603

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Got my passport and documents back today.
> 
> 
> 
> visa refused. 2nd time in consecutive years.
> 
> What a life..


I'm very sorry to hear this, its very sad to hear that


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Got my passport and documents back today.
> 
> 
> 
> visa refused. 2nd time in consecutive years.
> 
> What a life..


Oh no! That absolutely sucks. I hope you can start making plans for what you're going to do now....maybe your spouse can come to the US? Hell, everyone else is leaving, there's lots of room!!!


----------



## JessFarnworth

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Got my passport and documents back today.
> 
> 
> 
> visa refused. 2nd time in consecutive years.
> 
> What a life..




I am so so so sorry to hear this. I wanted to let you know I have a friend- uk citizen from Derbyshire. Her husband was from the states and they were refused their visa on the same grounds. She was working in social work and just did not meet the wage requirement. 
But they have gone another route which I don't know all the details for but I know has to do with her living in the EU. They (her and her husband) are currently living in Dublin. If you like I could ask her for more info or I can put you in contact with her...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Financial reason not met. Employment of sponsor not considered genuine.
> 
> 
> Depressions kicked in, what does tomorrow hold?


What supporting documents you included as a proof of employment?

Did they made any call to sponsor or his/her employer?

If you sent them all evidence then its unfair and should be challenged and decision may get overturned


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

TGUN said:


> Wonderful news for you shernandez.
> 
> Make the most of your new life and take all the best wishes from everyone on here with you.


Hahahaha!! I read that as ..."and take everyone on here with you".!!!


----------



## Mak1980

Hi Guys,

Didn't want to start a new thread for this so just posting my query here. Could someone tell me where can I track my visa application online? I applied from the UAE.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ILR1980

Mak1980 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Didn't want to start a new thread for this so just posting my query here. Could someone tell me where can I track my visa application online? I applied from the UAE.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


here

https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*USA non-priority applications*

View attachment USA Non Priority Visa apps at 05.10.2016.pdf

Just updated the list of non-priority apps from the USA. Let me know if any corrections are needed - this brain is malfunctioning due to unusually stressful conditions ;-)

Nel


----------



## Mak1980

ILR1980 said:


> here
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk


Hi,
Thanks for your reply. But I can't find any link to track my visa application on that link. That means will I have to phone or email?


----------



## ILR1980

Mak1980 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply. But I can't find any link to track my visa application on that link. That means will I have to phone or email?


they charge you for phone call..when you submit email then they ask you what is your email about then select track status from drop down menu


----------



## Khan2603

Mak1980 said:


> ILR1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply. But I can't find any link to track my visa application on that link. That means will I have to phone or email?
Click to expand...

Yes email them as call will cost you alot, just ask for a update on your application


----------



## Mak1980

Thank you both!


----------



## nyclon

Mak1980 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply. But I can't find any link to track my visa application on that link. That means will I have to phone or email?



There is no way to track the progress of your visa online. You may or may not receive emails when your application has been received, being prepared for an ECO and when a decision has been made. Basically, most of the application process involves your application sitting in a pile waiting to be accessed so there really isn't anything to track.


----------



## Luciangurl2

Pompey said:


> Luciangurl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I picked up my passport today with my entry clearance inside so excited thank you guys for all the support emotionally this forum was expectional help, I had previously overstayed in the uk where I lived with hubby and that drove me insane with worry waiting this pass 3 months, but I remember reading pompey's story(barbados applicant) on here and it gave me a bit of hope ,although we had a solicitor I was still thinking what if especially for the relationship bit because we didn't have chat history and watsapp and all that ..anyways despite waiting a whole week because of the storm and a public holiday yesterday I got it , decision was actually made September 23 (which is.when my visa is valid from as well) biometrics was 7th july which was approximately 11 weeks ,I wish you all waiting for your visas a speedy decision and good luck ,you guys have been amazing x
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations luciangurl2, that is fantastic news, I am so happy for you. Wishing you safe travels and all the best for your future life in the U.K. All those weeks of waiting and worrying will actually feel like nothing when you are reunited with your husband xx
Click to expand...


Thank you pompey it all worked in the end, I plan to fly out on friday ,birthday is on Saturday which is when I get to the uk,I can't wait to see hubby haven't seen him since may


----------



## Shraddha123

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Got my passport and documents back today.
> 
> 
> 
> visa refused. 2nd time in consecutive years.
> 
> What a life..


Omg I'm so sorry  I have this really horrible gut feeling they will refuse my husbands visa too I'm so depressed. I really hope some other way will work for u.


----------



## CANative

We emailed our MP and he replied the same day. He said he contacted UKVI on our behalf. Hopefully we hear something soon!

It's been almost 9 weeks since I've see my kids.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

CANative said:


> We emailed our MP and he replied the same day. He said he contacted UKVI on our behalf. Hopefully we hear something soon!
> 
> It's been almost 9 weeks since I've see my kids.


He'll probably get the standard response, which is that they'll respond within four weeks. But when you've gone past 60 working days, ANYTHING is a help! I added you to the non-priority USA applications timeline - see attached.
View attachment USA Non Priority Visa apps at 05.10.2016.pdf
Let me know if it's incorrect!
Nel


----------



## CANative

Nel&Jimmy said:


> He'll probably get the standard response, which is that they'll respond within four weeks. But when you've gone past 60 working days, ANYTHING is a help! I added you to the non-priority USA applications timeline - see attached.
> View attachment 70458
> Let me know if it's incorrect!
> Nel


Nel,

I saw the timeline you posted, thank you for adding me! Our MP asked to keep updated on our situation. If we don't hear anything by the end of next week, we will contact him again.


----------



## JessFarnworth

Nel&Jimmy said:


> View attachment 70450
> 
> 
> Just updated the list of non-priority apps from the USA. Let me know if any corrections are needed - this brain is malfunctioning due to unusually stressful conditions ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Nel




You're welcome to add me to the list of you like 
Biometrics- 8/22
Docs revived-9/20

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

JessFarnworth said:


> You're welcome to add me to the list of you like
> Biometrics- 8/22
> Docs revived-9/20
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is yours a non-priority application Jess? I'm only adding us lesser mortals who didn't pay the priority fee to this list ;-)

If so, can you tell me the date your docs were delivered to Sheffield, according to your UPS or courier tracker? Not the date you got the 'being prepared for ECO' email. Thanks! Nel


----------



## JessFarnworth

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Is yours a non-priority application Jess? I'm only adding us lesser mortals who didn't pay the priority fee to this list ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> If so, can you tell me the date your docs were delivered to Sheffield, according to your UPS or courier tracker? Not the date you got the 'being prepared for ECO' email. Thanks! Nel




Yes non priority  
Docs received to Sheffield on 8/26


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*USA non-priority applications*



JessFarnworth said:


> Yes non priority
> Docs received to Sheffield on 8/26
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go Jess - you're on the board! TGUN is winning....time for that one to come through!!
View attachment USA Non Priority Visa apps at 05.10.2016.pdf


Nel


----------



## ILR1980

Shraddha123 said:


> Omg I'm so sorry  I have this really horrible gut feeling they will refuse my husbands visa too I'm so depressed. I really hope some other way will work for u.


You should think positive as no use of thinking about refusal before getting decision.. they are taking longer these days in order to verify documents if have doubts rather than refusing straight away..wait even if more still worth it if you get visa at the end because appeal process take years


----------



## AnOceanApart

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Got my passport and documents back today.
> 
> 
> 
> visa refused. 2nd time in consecutive years.
> 
> What a life..


 I'm so sorry. Is your wife going to come to the US now?


----------



## Riva P

Passport and visa came through today. Flying out in Saturday! Can't wait to see my husband as I haven't seen him since April! It was a long, nerve-racking and gut-wrenching wait. Thank you all for keeping me sane all through out! Good luck to all!


----------



## almostabrit

Nel&Jimmy said:


> View attachment 70450
> 
> Just updated the list of non-priority apps from the USA. Let me know if any corrections are needed - this brain is malfunctioning due to unusually stressful conditions ;-)
> 
> Nel


Thanks for the chart Nel&Jimmy, could you please add me to the list? Date application submitted (online): July 1st, Date biometrics taken: July 6th, Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 8th
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: August 15


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*USA non-priority applications*



almostabrit said:


> Thanks for the chart Nel&Jimmy, could you please add me to the list? Date application submitted (online): July 1st, Date biometrics taken: July 6th, Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 8th
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: August 15


No problem almostabrit - here's the updated chart, including your good self.
Good luck to everyone today, let's hope we see some USA non priority decisions coming through!
View attachment USA Non Priority Visa apps at 06.10.2016.pdf

Nel


----------



## Khan2603

Day 77 still nothing from anywhere, gosh when will this end


----------



## fpatel10

Does anyone know if non straightforward cases will be completed by 24 weeks? or can it take longer than that as well?


----------



## Khan2603

fpatel10 said:


> Does anyone know if non straightforward cases will be completed by 24 weeks? or can it take longer than that as well?


I don't no but I'd like to know too as I got the case not straightforward email too


----------



## gretchendavid

Nel&Jimmy said:


> No problem almostabrit - here's the updated chart, including your good self.
> Good luck to everyone today, let's hope we see some USA non priority decisions coming through!
> View attachment 70474
> 
> Nel


Thanks for this Nel&Jimmy. You can add me too if you like:
Biometrics: 16 June
Docs rec'd: 20 June
Looks like I won't make it back for my husband's 50th birthday...


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

gretchendavid said:


> Thanks for this Nel&Jimmy. You can add me too if you like:
> Biometrics: 16 June
> Docs rec'd: 20 June
> Looks like I won't make it back for my husband's 50th birthday...


Oh no - when is his birthday? You'll have to be his belated birthday pressie!
I know it's like torture, waiting every hour of every day, to see if the decision has been made! Never in a million years did we think we'd still be waiting for news after more than 60 working days!!! Praying for some decisions tomorrow  
nel 
View attachment USA Non Priority Visa apps at 06.10.2016.pdf


----------



## pradanie

Hi nel&jimmy,

Thanks for keeping up with the timeline chart.

Please add mine:

USA fiancée non priority
Bio and docs sent: sept 6
Docs received (UPS) : sept 8
Docs received (email from UKVI): sept 21

20 working days today. I'm a baby compared to the rest, but staying positive- looks like there is finally some movement!! I believe we will all have a happy Christmas.


----------



## Shraddha123

Khan2603 said:


> I don't no but I'd like to know too as I got the case not straightforward email too


I just remembered last year when we applied for my hubbys visa exactly same time as this time we also got not straightforward email in October and the in November our application git refused. We applied early August.


----------



## Khan2603

Shraddha123 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't no but I'd like to know too as I got the case not straightforward email too
> 
> 
> 
> I just remembered last year when we applied for my hubbys visa exactly same time as this time we also got not straightforward email in October and the in November our application git refused. We applied early August.
Click to expand...

Sorry about a month


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

pradanie said:


> Hi nel&jimmy,
> 
> Thanks for keeping up with the timeline chart.
> 
> Please add mine:
> 
> USA fiancée non priority
> Bio and docs sent: sept 6
> Docs received (UPS) : sept 8
> Docs received (email from UKVI): sept 21
> 
> 20 working days today. I'm a baby compared to the rest, but staying positive- looks like there is finally some movement!! I believe we will all have a happy Christmas.


I've added yours pradanie! You'll see when I next upload the chart. Staying positive is the biggest challenge, but far better than being miserable  
Nel


----------



## Khan2603

Anyone had a response from a escalation


----------



## whome

my wife just received an email to say passport is ready......, the email i sent to ukva asking for status check was received last week friday and it said decision has been made...... and i have checked my account today and there is no IHS refund so far ...... if it was rejected would i have had the refund already. ??? does this mean visa is approved ?...... everybody please pray for me and my wife.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Khan2603 said:


> Anyone had a response from a escalation


Nope, not yet! I requested an update/status check, and UKVI call centre replied to say they'd escalated my application and I'd receive an update in 3-5 working days. Now on day 3 and nothing as yet. 
Nel


----------



## Khan2603

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone had a response from a escalation
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not yet! I requested an update/status check, and UKVI call centre replied to say they'd escalated my application and I'd receive an update in 3-5 working days. Now on day 3 and nothing as yet.
> Nel
Click to expand...

12 working days since my escalation but no response yet


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Khan2603 said:


> 12 working days since my escalation but no response yet


Did they give you a timeline for their response? In my email, they said 3-5 working days. If there's no response after 5 working days, I'd chase again.
Keep your chin up chicken (my grandma's saying)!
Nel


----------



## Khan2603

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 working days since my escalation but no response yet
> 
> 
> 
> Did they give you a timeline for their response? In my email, they said 3-5 working days. If there's no response after 5 working days, I'd chase again.
> Keep your chin up chicken (my grandma's saying)!
> Nel
Click to expand...

No time frame just keep telling me it's been sent to the right department


----------



## ILR1980

My partner recieved this SMS and message is vague 

"The processed visa applicatiom for GWF.... was recieved on 10/06/2016"

Now dont know if they are asking her to come and collect passport lol why they cannot use more clear language


----------



## Khan2603

ILR1980 said:


> My partner recieved this SMS and message is vague
> 
> "The processed visa applicatiom for GWF.... was recieved on 10/06/2016"
> 
> Now dont know if they are asking her to come and collect passport lol why they cannot use more clear language


Just that not anything more


----------



## ILR1980

Khan2603 said:


> Just that not anything more


Just what khan2603? Should we go there for collection?


----------



## Khan2603

ILR1980 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just that not anything more
> 
> 
> 
> Just what khan2603? Should we go there for collection?
Click to expand...

I mean was there nothing else said apart from that, you could go and collect


----------



## ILR1980

Khan2603 said:


> I mean was there nothing else said apart from that, you could go and collect


Yes it was only that text mentioned in previous post and nothing more.. thats why i said it seem vague SMS .. i assume local visa application centre sent this message


----------



## Khan2603

ILR1980 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean was there nothing else said apart from that, you could go and collect
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was only that text mentioned in previous post and nothing more.. thats why i said it seem vague SMS .. i assume local visa application centre sent this message
Click to expand...

I assume they have the passport then


----------



## Khan2603

Khan2603 said:


> Nel&Jimmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 working days since my escalation but no response yet
> 
> 
> 
> Did they give you a timeline for their response? In my email, they said 3-5 working days. If there's no response after 5 working days, I'd chase again.
> Keep your chin up chicken (my grandma's saying)!
> Nel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No time frame just keep telling me it's been sent to the right department
Click to expand...

Is there anything specific I should put in the inquiry with regards to the escalation and how it's been 13 days


----------



## sunoo

Day 60 for me today. I did a status check on Monday 3rd of Oct and received a reply that a decision have been made. No Official email, text or phone call as yet.


----------



## Khan2603

sunoo said:


> Day 60 for me today. I did a status check on Monday 3rd of Oct and received a reply that a decision have been made. No Official email, text or phone call as yet.


That's great well at least you know it's not too long now


----------



## Khan2603

Such has been the trauma of this fiasco for us all that I see when we do get a decision made email from Sheffield or UKVI that we jump for joy and we are so excited, what we do forget is that what's in the passport is what makes the difference, but because we have been through so much each little step closer is a victory in itself is guess.


----------



## Khan2603

Day 78 since biometrics, a blessed day is Friday so I can only pray for us all.


----------



## Khan2603

Congratulations to our friend sunoo on her visa being approved! May you be blessed with much more happiness throughout your lifetime.


----------



## sunoo

Unbelieveable and a huge relief. We got a phone call for collection of passport. My Mrs went and collected her passport with visa in it.

Online Application: 07/07/2016
Biometrics enrolled at & enrolled on; 14/07/2016 Lahore
Application received at Sheffield: 18/07/2016

Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on: 15/07/2016
Status Check on 03 Oct : Decision have been made

Supporting documents received back from Sheffield on: not returned yet

Contacted with 'decision made': 07/10/2016
Contacted for Collection: 07/10/2016
Collection made: 07/10/2016
Decision of Application : VISA GRANTED


----------



## Shraddha123

sunoo said:


> Unbelieveable and a huge relief. We got a phone call for collection of passport. My Mrs went and collected her passport with visa in it.
> 
> Online Application: 07/07/2016
> Biometrics enrolled at & enrolled on; 14/07/2016 Lahore
> Application received at Sheffield: 18/07/2016
> 
> Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on: 15/07/2016
> Status Check on 03 Oct : Decision have been made
> 
> Supporting documents received back from Sheffield on: not returned yet
> 
> Contacted with 'decision made': 07/10/2016
> Contacted for Collection: 07/10/2016
> Collection made: 07/10/2016
> Decision of Application : VISA GRANTED


Congratulations 🎊🎊🎊🎊🎊 so happy for u mashallah


----------



## fpatel10

fpatel10 said:


> Does anyone know if non straightforward cases will be completed by 24 weeks? or can it take longer than that as well?


Moderators any idea? What's the maximum a application can take?

Thanks


----------



## zuk

I called for an update. Last update they gave was 1 month ago saying its not staright forward. So I emailed them for them to escalate the case. Got email yesterday it will take 5-10 working days for them to pass it on for escalation :/ 3 months 3 weeks and still waiting  lets hope we all hear good news soon inSha Allah fingers crossed


----------



## Khan2603

zuk said:


> I called for an update. Last update they gave was 1 month ago saying its not staright forward. So I emailed them for them to escalate the case. Got email yesterday it will take 5-10 working days for them to pass it on for escalation :/ 3 months 3 weeks and still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets hope we all hear good news soon inSha Allah fingers crossed


5 to 10 days till its passed onto escalation or a reply from escalations in 5 to 10 days


----------



## Khan2603

fpatel10 said:


> fpatel10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if non straightforward cases will be completed by 24 weeks? or can it take longer than that as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Moderators any idea? What's the maximum a application can take?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Unfortunately there's no set time it could take any amount of time


----------



## TGUN

Ok. 
I have been a "ghost writer" on here for the past 2 months on behalf of my son (UKcitizen & sponsor and D-I-L US citizen)
I have been on their journey every bit of the way(both actively and emotionally!)
Anyway. 
As my D-I-L with 2 young children(3&11 months) were about to be made homeless(my son came back to UK almost 3 months ago to start his new job) due to the long delay I asked for their case to be escalated 2 weeks ago. 
I received a reply 2 days ago saying it had been referred to ECManager to try and escalate. 
Wooooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Today my son received an e-mail saying "decision made and send UPS reference to return documents(although this had been paid for & included). 
So,....... the long wait begins for the documents and passport to arrive with their decision. 
Please let us have the decision we as a family all pray for.


----------



## Khan2603

TGUN said:


> Ok.
> I have been a "ghost writer" on here for the past 2 months on behalf of my son (UKcitizen & sponsor and D-I-L US citizen)
> I have been on their journey every bit of the way(both actively and emotionally!)
> Anyway.
> As my D-I-L with 2 young children(3&11 months) were about to be made homeless(my son came back to UK almost 3 months ago to start his new job) due to the long delay I asked for their case to be escalated 2 weeks ago.
> I received a reply 2 days ago saying it had been referred to ECManager to try and escalate.
> Wooooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Today my son received an e-mail saying "decision made and send UPS reference to return documents(although this had been paid for & included).
> So,....... the long wait begins for the documents and passport to arrive with their decision.
> Please let us have the decision we as a family all pray for.


We all here are praying for you that you get the decision you deserve


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

TGUN said:


> Ok.
> I have been a "ghost writer" on here for the past 2 months on behalf of my son (UKcitizen & sponsor and D-I-L US citizen)
> I have been on their journey every bit of the way(both actively and emotionally!)
> Anyway.
> As my D-I-L with 2 young children(3&11 months) were about to be made homeless(my son came back to UK almost 3 months ago to start his new job) due to the long delay I asked for their case to be escalated 2 weeks ago.
> I received a reply 2 days ago saying it had been referred to ECManager to try and escalate.
> Wooooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Today my son received an e-mail saying "decision made and send UPS reference to return documents(although this had been paid for & included).
> So,....... the long wait begins for the documents and passport to arrive with their decision.
> Please let us have the decision we as a family all pray for.


That's great news!! I'll keep everything crossed that you get the decision you all need....let us know as soon as you find out won't you?!! 
How did you deal with the request for the already-paid and submitted UPS document?!!
Nel


----------



## TGUN

Fortunately our lawyer printed us a spare copy for our records(she put 2 in the application pack!!)
So they were sent details by e mail plus a copy of UPS shipping document.


----------



## Rj88

TGUN said:


> Ok.
> I have been a "ghost writer" on here for the past 2 months on behalf of my son (UKcitizen & sponsor and D-I-L US citizen)
> I have been on their journey every bit of the way(both actively and emotionally!)
> Anyway.
> As my D-I-L with 2 young children(3&11 months) were about to be made homeless(my son came back to UK almost 3 months ago to start his new job) due to the long delay I asked for their case to be escalated 2 weeks ago.
> I received a reply 2 days ago saying it had been referred to ECManager to try and escalate.
> Wooooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Today my son received an e-mail saying "decision made and send UPS reference to return documents(although this had been paid for & included).
> So,....... the long wait begins for the documents and passport to arrive with their decision.
> Please let us have the decision we as a family all pray for.


Congrats!!! Im so happy for you. It gives us hope that UKVI is seem to be working. Good luck with your life ahead of you in uk


----------



## kj_dubbs

TGUN said:


> Ok.
> 
> I have been a "ghost writer" on here for the past 2 months on behalf of my son (UKcitizen & sponsor and D-I-L US citizen)
> 
> I have been on their journey every bit of the way(both actively and emotionally!)
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> As my D-I-L with 2 young children(3&11 months) were about to be made homeless(my son came back to UK almost 3 months ago to start his new job) due to the long delay I asked for their case to be escalated 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I received a reply 2 days ago saying it had been referred to ECManager to try and escalate.
> 
> Wooooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today my son received an e-mail saying "decision made and send UPS reference to return documents(although this had been paid for & included).
> 
> So,....... the long wait begins for the documents and passport to arrive with their decision.
> 
> Please let us have the decision we as a family all pray for.




Great news TGun. My parents have been doing a similar thing including writing to our MP and generally being hugely disappointed in their country.

I hope your son and daughter in law get the good news they deserve. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

kj_dubbs said:


> Great news TGun. My parents have been doing a similar thing including writing to our MP and generally being hugely disappointed in their country.
> 
> I hope your son and daughter in law get the good news they deserve.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto kj_dubbs - my mother can't believe our experience going through this!! Her MP has had his ear bent over this, believe you me ;-) 
Nel


----------



## Khan2603

Nel&Jimmy said:


> kj_dubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news TGun. My parents have been doing a similar thing including writing to our MP and generally being hugely disappointed in their country.
> 
> I hope your son and daughter in law get the good news they deserve.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto kj_dubbs - my mother can't believe our experience going through this!! Her MP has had his ear bent over this, believe you me ;-)
> Nel
Click to expand...

Can I expect any help from the mp


----------



## Khan2603

Today I got a reply from visa Sheffield, when I saw the email my heart skipped a beat, surely my time was finally here, but sadly it was a email confirming that our case was not straightforward and they still working on it and can't give me a time frame of how long this could take, truly heart broken


----------



## AnOceanApart

Congrats *sunoo*! And woohoo *TGUN*, I pray that it's the answer your family needs and desires 

*Khan2603*, Ughhhh no!!!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Khan2603 said:


> Today I got a reply from visa Sheffield, when I saw the email my heart skipped a beat, surely my time was finally here, but sadly it was a email confirming that our case was not straightforward and they still working on it and can't give me a time frame of how long this could take, truly heart broken


Oh this emotional rollercoaster! I guess that's better than a 'no', or to hear that they can't find your application in their system....there is still hope 
Hugs,
Nel


----------



## ILR1980

I am traveling to Pakistan today and they called us to collect the passport on monday so long journey and busy routine ahead and here its 4 am in UK and i cannot even sleep having so many thoughts in mind. I wish all of you best of luck who are encourging others and lifting their moods in time of despair. Good luck and best wishes to all of you who are still in waiting process. I will update my timeline on monday after getting to know the outcome of my application


----------



## AnOceanApart

ILR1980 said:


> I am traveling to Pakistan today and they called us to collect the passport on monday so long journey and busy routine ahead and here its 4 am in UK and i cannot even sleep having so many thoughts in mind. I wish all of you best of luck who are encourging others and lifting their moods in time of despair. Good luck and best wishes to all of you who are still in waiting process. I will update my timeline on monday after getting to know the outcome of my application


WOOHOO!! I think Monday is going to be a wonderful day


----------



## Khan2603

ILR1980 said:


> I am traveling to Pakistan today and they called us to collect the passport on monday so long journey and busy routine ahead and here its 4 am in UK and i cannot even sleep having so many thoughts in mind. I wish all of you best of luck who are encourging others and lifting their moods in time of despair. Good luck and best wishes to all of you who are still in waiting process. I will update my timeline on monday after getting to know the outcome of my application


Best of luck my friend please also do dua for me


----------



## zuk

Awww no Khan dont worry as long as its not a no. Keep your hopes up  i hope we all get good news soon. Short bit from the reply i got about escalation: With regards to your query, we have escalated your case and will inform you
as soon as we get any update. However this would take up to 5 to 10 working
days.
I feel so angry ? and sad :'( that why us?why me?? Why is my luck so dam
Bad?? Been married 8 years this november isnt that enough waiting. Why do i have to wait more :'( the worst part is i feel so bad for my 2 kids knowing ive put them through this when they dont deserve it at all. They r missing out on and wot husband is missing out on. Breaks my heart :'( Im trying to keep my hopes up thinking will hear some good news soon. But its hard with all this waiting


----------



## zuk

Good luck ILR1980 and TGUN


----------



## Khan2603

The end of another week, I would say a successful one for most of our friends, nice to see there decisions coming through, for the rest of us we will get there soon to with the grace of the almighty, ameen


----------



## mysteron

finally, after all that, the letter confirming visa had been granted arrived this morning. what a relief. I will update the timeline thread asap. thanks to everyone for their help and support.


----------



## Khan2603

mysteron said:


> finally, after all that, the letter confirming visa had been granted arrived this morning. what a relief. I will update the timeline thread asap. thanks to everyone for their help and support.


Many congratulations to you


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

mysteron said:


> finally, after all that, the letter confirming visa had been granted arrived this morning. what a relief. I will update the timeline thread asap. thanks to everyone for their help and support.


Woohoo!! that's great news!!! Celebrations for you both this weekend  :whoo::whoo: 
Nel


----------



## Shraddha123

Guys can your MP influence the Ecos decision in granting a visa? I decided to get my local mp involved too


----------



## Khan2603

Shraddha123 said:


> Guys can your MP influence the Ecos decision in granting a visa? I decided to get my local mp involved too


Doubt they can influence it like that, approval or refusal guess they can speed up the process or find out what's going on


----------



## nyclon

Shraddha123 said:


> Guys can your MP influence the Ecos decision in granting a visa? I decided to get my local mp involved too


No.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Shraddha123 said:


> Guys can your MP influence the Ecos decision in granting a visa? I decided to get my local mp involved too


No, as Nyclon says - they can't influence any decision made by UKVI. Our MP was very clear on that, as we expected. 

Nel


----------



## AnOceanApart

mysteron said:


> finally, after all that, the letter confirming visa had been granted arrived this morning. what a relief. I will update the timeline thread asap. thanks to everyone for their help and support.



Wonderful news!!! Congrats!! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## kj_dubbs

So just got 'your case has been escalated' email, but having been part of this forum for quite a while and seen the lack of movement even after an escalation, I'm not holding my breath. 

USA App in New York (spouse non-priority)
Delivered 22 June 2016
Email confirmation 08 August 2016 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

kj_dubbs said:


> So just got 'your case has been escalated' email, but having been part of this forum for quite a while and seen the lack of movement even after an escalation, I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> USA App in New York (spouse non-priority)
> Delivered 22 June 2016
> Email confirmation 08 August 2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd love to disagree with you...but I think you're right. Please don't hold your breath as we'll be sending the emergency people up to you ;-) Let it be this week though, for you, and the rest of us!! 
Nel


----------



## Khan2603

I hope so Nel, I've never felt so broken and empty in my life, long distance relationships are really hard to maintain.


----------



## AnOceanApart

Khan2603 said:


> I hope so Nel, I've never felt so broken and empty in my life, long distance relationships are really hard to maintain.


I agree with you there  I know I shouldn't be saying anything since we paid priority, but I haven't seen my husband since May, and we struggle a LOT due to the long distance and the fact that we don't Skype as often as we'd like. It's kind of funny... all of the problems we currently have don't exist when we're together in real life 

Hurry up weekend, bring us our new week and all our visas!!!!


----------



## Khan2603

AnOceanApart said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so Nel, I've never felt so broken and empty in my life, long distance relationships are really hard to maintain.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I shouldn't be saying anything since we paid priority, but I haven't seen my husband since May, and we struggle a LOT due to the long distance and the fact that we don't Skype as often as we'd like. It's kind of funny... all of the problems we currently have don't exist when we're together in real life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry up weekend, bring us our new week and all our visas!!!!
Click to expand...

Very true when we are together these issues don't happen and yes video calling is impossible almost for pakistan, this strains the relationship and really puts it though the test, sadly sometimes it crumbles, but what UKVI don't see is that what they are doing to relationships, Because of the lack of consideration they show, 2 people's lives hAve to suffer


----------



## Khan2603

Can we all please take a moment to close our eyes and make a prayer for not only ourselves but everyone who is going through what we are, they say prayers are answered at a special given time, who knows that time maybe now. Thanks everyone let's hope we hear some good news this upcoming week.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Khan2603 said:


> Can we all please take a moment to close our eyes and make a prayer for not only ourselves but everyone who is going through what we are, they say prayers are answered at a special given time, who knows that time maybe now. Thanks everyone let's hope we hear some good news this upcoming week.


I'm with you ray2:
Nel


----------



## TGUN

kj_dubbs said:


> So just got 'your case has been escalated' email, but having been part of this forum for quite a while and seen the lack of movement even after an escalation, I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> USA App in New York (spouse non-priority)
> Delivered 22 June 2016
> Email confirmation 08 August 2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't lose that positivity. 

We all agree we cannot work out how their process works.....so why not you next!!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*USA non-priority applications*

Here's the USA non-priority timelines, as of today.
Fingers crossed for some news for us all this coming week....to save our sanity :wacko:
View attachment USA Non Priority Visa apps at 09.10.2016.pdf

Nel


----------



## AnOceanApart

Khan2603 said:


> Can we all please take a moment to close our eyes and make a prayer for not only ourselves but everyone who is going through what we are, they say prayers are answered at a special given time, who knows that time maybe now. Thanks everyone let's hope we hear some good news this upcoming week.


Every night, and every morning when I light the candles! 

Come onnnnn Monday!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Khan2603

AnOceanApart said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we all please take a moment to close our eyes and make a prayer for not only ourselves but everyone who is going through what we are, they say prayers are answered at a special given time, who knows that time maybe now. Thanks everyone let's hope we hear some good news this upcoming week.
> 
> 
> 
> Every night, and every morning when I light the candles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come onnnnn Monday!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## neurock15

Is there any updated timelines for priority US settlement visas? 

Got my fingers crossed for everyone to hear something this week! Positive vibes all around.


----------



## positivevibes

Hi All

Our biometrics was submitted on priority service. The waiting game now begins! 

I feel more stressed than when I was gathering and preparing all our info the last month or so. 

I've literally spent all day making list on Amazon for stuff I am going buy my partner and also planning trips around the UK on trip advisor haha 

Wishing all you all the best!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

neurock15 said:


> Is there any updated timelines for priority US settlement visas?
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for everyone to hear something this week! Positive vibes all around.


I've just looked the USA Priority list - I think maybe some on the list have already had their decision, and there are people not yet on the list. Let me know of any changes 
Nel 
View attachment USA Priority Visa timeline at 9th October 2016.pdf


----------



## AnOceanApart

Nel&Jimmy said:


> I've just looked the USA Priority list - I think maybe some on the list have already had their decision, and there are people not yet on the list. Let me know of any changes
> Nel
> View attachment 70570


Nel I'll look through the thread tonight or tomorrow but gjscott and supafeet for their visas  I just can't remember the dates. Gjscott was 27 days in and Supafeet was 14 days in  I'm the last one on the current list


----------



## neurock15

Nel&Jimmy said:


> neurock15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any updated timelines for priority US settlement visas?
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for everyone to hear something this week! Positive vibes all around.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just looked the USA Priority list - I think maybe some on the list have already had their decision, and there are people not yet on the list. Let me know of any changes
> Nel
> [iurl="http://www.expatforum.com/expats/attachment.php?attachmentid=70570&d=1476047872"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

You can add mine to the priority list please:

Visa: USA Spouse Settlement Priority 
Biometric date: 22 September
Docs arrived Sheffield: 27 September

Thanks!


----------



## Shraddha123

New week, new hopes, new news hopefully all the best of luck to everyone hope ya all hear something soon. I highly doubt it's my week as my 12 weeks will be on 1st November


----------



## nyclon

neurock15 said:


> You can add mine to the priority list please:
> 
> Visa: USA Spouse Settlement Priority
> Biometric date: 22 September
> Docs arrived Sheffield: 27 September
> 
> Thanks!


Please post your full timeline on the timeline thread.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

neurock15 said:


> You can add mine to the priority list please:
> 
> Visa: USA Spouse Settlement Priority
> Biometric date: 22 September
> Docs arrived Sheffield: 27 September
> 
> Thanks!


Have added you neurock15 - you'll see it next time I upload the chart!
Nel


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

AnOceanApart said:


> Nel I'll look through the thread tonight or tomorrow but gjscott and supafeet for their visas  I just can't remember the dates. Gjscott was 27 days in and Supafeet was 14 days in  I'm the last one on the current list


Thank you AnOceanApart  I've been trying to keep track..but haven't ;-) 

Nel


----------



## AnOceanApart

Okay, so according to gjscott's last chart:

Gjscott got decision made on 19 September
Supafeet got decision made on 20 September

Thanks so much for picking up with these charts, Nel! I hope I didn't sound rude in my last reply!


----------



## Khan2603

Day 79 since biometrics and day 14 since escalated case, really wish I hear something this week inshallah


----------



## Khan2603

I'm hoping maybe to hear something from escalations this week and also hope to get hold of my mp too, so I can get her to chase up the case.


----------



## Khan2603

Shraddha123 said:


> New week, new hopes, new news hopefully all the best of luck to everyone hope ya all hear something soon. I highly doubt it's my week as my 12 weeks will be on 1st November


Yes just hang in there, inshallah you will hear something that week


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*USA Priority & Non Priority timelines*

Here's the latest for those who've asked to be added to the lists...

Hoping for good news for us all this week 

Nel 
View attachment USA Non Priority Visa apps at 10.10.2016.pdf


View attachment USA Priority Visa timeline at 10th October 2016.pdf


----------



## zuk

How do you check the status on your case on the visauk website? Were abouts on the website can i find it?


----------



## ILR1980

I have collected passports today with visa on it but they have actually spoiled the excitement with their mistake

I had applied for wife and twin together so visa of spouse and one baby girl valid from 20 oct to 19Nov while second baby girl visa valid from 20 sep to 20 october which is weird considering they all applied together so what they expect how one year old girl can travel by her own without mother?

Can any one suggest where to contact to sort this mess?


----------



## Gunner786

I waited a full 17 weeks and was refused.
1 month extra


----------



## almostabrit

positivevibes said:


> Hi All
> 
> Our biometrics was submitted on priority service. The waiting game now begins!
> 
> I feel more stressed than when I was gathering and preparing all our info the last month or so.
> 
> I've literally spent all day making list on Amazon for stuff I am going buy my partner and also planning trips around the UK on trip advisor haha
> 
> Wishing all you all the best!


Positivevibes, 

I've been doing the same of looking into places to visit once the visa is approved. Looking forward to seeing the country and travelling it thoroughly. What are some trips you have found that I can add to my list? I'd love any advice as I am building up excitement to get over there!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

ILR1980 said:


> I have collected passports today with visa on it but they have actually spoiled the excitement with their mistake
> 
> I had applied for wife and twin together so visa of spouse and one baby girl valid from 20 oct to 19Nov while second baby girl visa valid from 20 sep to 20 october which is weird considering they all applied together so what they expect how one year old girl can travel by her own without mother?
> 
> Can any one suggest where to contact to sort this mess?


It might be better to start a new thread to get some help on this - posts can get lost in this thread! So sorry you have to go through this!


----------



## almostabrit

ILR1980 said:


> I have collected passports today with visa on it but they have actually spoiled the excitement with their mistake
> 
> I had applied for wife and twin together so visa of spouse and one baby girl valid from 20 oct to 19Nov while second baby girl visa valid from 20 sep to 20 october which is weird considering they all applied together so what they expect how one year old girl can travel by her own without mother?
> 
> Can any one suggest where to contact to sort this mess?


So sorry to hear about the messed up visa dates. It has got to be so frustrating to wait for so long and to get something like that after the anxious wait. I hope that you can get it cleared up quickly. Is there any possibility that they can arrive on the 20th of October as that seems to be the only day of overlap?


----------



## zuk

ILR1980 said:


> I have collected passports today with visa on it but they have actually spoiled the excitement with their mistake
> 
> I had applied for wife and twin together so visa of spouse and one baby girl valid from 20 oct to 19Nov while second baby girl visa valid from 20 sep to 20 october which is weird considering they all applied together so what they expect how one year old girl can travel by her own without mother?
> 
> Can any one suggest where to contact to sort this mess?


Oh sorry to hear that. Best bet is you all come before 20th oct because oviously a young child can not travel on their own. How stupid of the visa people to do that.


----------



## zuk

My daughters operation is on 19th november so im really hoping to have husband over here by us before then. Really need them to give me an update atleast


----------



## Khan2603

Gunner786 said:


> I waited a full 17 weeks and was refused.
> 1 month extra


Hi did you get the case not straightforward email? Sorry to hear what happened


----------



## ILR1980

zuk said:


> Oh sorry to hear that. Best bet is you all come before 20th oct because oviously a young child can not travel on their own. How stupid of the visa people to do that.


Yes its very stupid of them ..we cannot travel before 20th as the others two have visa valid from 20th october while this is expiry date in case of second daughter..

As almostabrit suggested that only way is to travel on 20th oct from home country to Uk but its just few days left and will be difficult to book flight for all three and then arrange accommodation..timing of home country is different than Uk and we will need to book a flight which start on 20th from home country and also arrive to uk at 20th ..complete mess


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

AnOceanApart said:


> TerminatorSpeaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my passport and documents back today.
> 
> 
> 
> visa refused. 2nd time in consecutive years.
> 
> What a life..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry. Is your wife going to come to the US now?
Click to expand...

After much thought and consideration, my wife and I have decided it is the best and ONLY option now of her moving to the states. The process here is much more simpler where my family will fly over on an esta and I will file the adjustment of status for them which will allow them to stay here as a result. 

All is not lost. 

As for the U.K. Application, it's a sham process really, my wife worked 2 jobs for 8 long months just for us to be told no? Now doing an appeal or admin review will take ages and at this point in our lives time is what
We do not have anymore. 


Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Khan2603

Gunner786 said:


> I waited a full 17 weeks and was refused.
> 1 month extra


What was your timeline


----------



## Khan2603

Don't you just hate it that when everytime you go to your solicitor they tell you to just wait, nothing they can do


----------



## positivevibes

almostabrit said:


> Positivevibes,
> 
> I've been doing the same of looking into places to visit once the visa is approved. Looking forward to seeing the country and travelling it thoroughly. What are some trips you have found that I can add to my list? I'd love any advice as I am building up excitement to get over there!


Ah I've got so many! The obvious first trips are London as I live only 1 hour train ride away. There's so much to see and do in london it will obviously be many day trips : )

Outside London, we have trips planned for Brighton, Bath, Bristol, Isle of wight, Cornwall etc. I could go on, but I'll be just listing pretty much every place in England haha.

Where abouts will you be living? I'll be happy to share what I have listed near you. 

Also, we plan to get tourist visa for Paris hopefully this Christmas. Travel there and back on the eurostar.

PV


----------



## AnOceanApart

If I don't hear anything by Thursday (Day 31 for priority), I'm sending an email asking for an update. 

Oh ILR, that's so frustrating!!  I hope they can sort it out for you!

Hoping for good things for all this week!


----------



## AnOceanApart

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> After much thought and consideration, my wife and I have decided it is the best and ONLY option now of her moving to the states. The process here is much more simpler where my family will fly over on an esta and I will file the adjustment of status for them which will allow them to stay here as a result.
> 
> All is not lost.
> 
> As for the U.K. Application, it's a sham process really, my wife worked 2 jobs for 8 long months just for us to be told no? Now doing an appeal or admin review will take ages and at this point in our lives time is what
> We do not have anymore.
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.


I am really glad all is not lost  I wish you the best and blessings for an easy, quick process so your family can be with you forever!


----------



## kellythecat

happy (canadian) thanksgiving everyone!

Thankful we have relationships that can sustain difficult times!

so many aren't so lucky.

Good luck! 

(I am going completely insane right now and its only 45 days)


----------



## AnOceanApart

kellythecat said:


> happy (canadian) thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> Thankful we have relationships that can sustain difficult times!
> 
> so many aren't so lucky.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> (I am going completely insane right now and its only 45 days)



Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Crawford

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> After much thought and consideration, my wife and I have decided it is the best and ONLY option now of her moving to the states. The process here is much more simpler where my family will fly over on an esta and I will file the adjustment of status for them which will allow them to stay here as a result.
> 
> All is not lost.
> 
> As for the U.K. Application, it's a sham process really, my wife worked 2 jobs for 8 long months just for us to be told no? Now doing an appeal or admin review will take ages and at this point in our lives time is what
> We do not have anymore.
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.


While I understand you frustration and disappointment regarding the result of your second application, what you are contemplating doing - family fly in with ESTA on the Visa Waiver Program *with the intention of filing for adjustment of status* - is actually illegal and termed as visa fraud.

While some people who have _spontaneously_ married have been successful on this route, many have not. You have to have a lot of evidence that upon entering the US you did NOT have the intention of staying. Not so easy to do if a 'family' arrive and stay.

There is no appeal to the final decision, the non US person must leave and from thereon in the non US spouse has to apply for visas to even visit the US - no more Visa Waiver program.

The process takes as long as applying legally for a US spouse visa, the non US person cannot work during the process and the outcome, if not successful, only makes matters a whole lot worse.

I would think carefully about what you are planning.


----------



## Crawford

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Got my passport and documents back today.
> 
> 
> 
> visa refused. 2nd time in consecutive years.
> 
> What a life..


Could you scan in your refusal document so we can review the reasons for refusal?


----------



## Khan2603

Has anyone had anything back from escalations, tomorrow will be 15 working days since the escalation


----------



## Dex103

AnOceanApart said:


> If I don't hear anything by Thursday (Day 31 for priority), I'm sending an email asking for an update.
> 
> Oh ILR, that's so frustrating!!  I hope they can sort it out for you!
> 
> Hoping for good things for all this week!



Hi AnOceanApart please let us know if you get an update this week. I too applied priority out of Toronto and docs received Aug 17th. Still haven't received any updates yet and going on 8 weeks. Thanks!


----------



## AnOceanApart

Dex103 said:


> Hi AnOceanApart please let us know if you get an update this week. I too applied priority out of Toronto and docs received Aug 17th. Still haven't received any updates yet and going on 8 weeks. Thanks!


Yikes, I will let you know!  Keep us updated!


----------



## Sophia21

Just want to let you guys know that have recieved email to say the visa has been processed and should be with is in the next few days. This email is not an official one as we escalated our case last week. I emailed them back today with ref number and they replied with this email. 

So just wanted to ask now how long it is till my husband gets the officail email? 

Visa application: 18/07/2016
Biometrics: 20/07/2016
Visa docs sent 28/07/2016
Received email: 30/08/2016
Escalation date: 03/10/2016
Visa processed: 11/10/2016


----------



## almostabrit

Sophia21, that's great that you got the positive email. Did you request an escalation through the usual UKVI email form? 

I emailed them yesterday asking for an update, and stating I have been waiting 68 days, and how to proceed, and they sent me back a generic email stating that they couldn't find my application/it was too early I should check back later. I hate the automatic responses as they are so frustrating, and don't take into account anything I state in my email. Do you have to explicitly request an escalation? - Edit: I've already received the letter from UKVI stating that they are processing the application for an ECO, so their default response of no application can be found is contradictory, how do I get them to respond with an actual response?

Positivevibes, South West England between Cardiff-Bristol-Bath. I started a new thread seeking advice on good trips/ activities around the area.


----------



## Sophia21

They said the same to me so i emailed back and said that they told me it should be processed within 12 weeks and it was over 12 weeks lol only 60 days i also said hpw they were ripping us apart as a family amd we just wanted to start our life now. so they emailed back and said to escalate it which i did and they gave a time frame of 3-5 working days so today i emailed again today and asked what was happening and they said its done.


----------



## TGUN

Well we have had the email to say the package has been sent today. 
Nervous few days now until that package arrives in US. 
I will update you all and timeline when I know what it says. 
Meanwhile keeping my fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## alynn90

Crawford said:


> While I understand you frustration and disappointment regarding the result of your second application, what you are contemplating doing - family fly in with ESTA on the Visa Waiver Program *with the intention of filing for adjustment of status* - is actually illegal and termed as visa fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> While some people who have _spontaneously_ married have been successful on this route, many have not. You have to have a lot of evidence that upon entering the US you did NOT have the intention of staying. Not so easy to do if a 'family' arrive and stay.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no appeal to the final decision, the non US person must leave and from thereon in the non US spouse has to apply for visas to even visit the US - no more Visa Waiver program.
> 
> 
> 
> The process takes as long as applying legally for a US spouse visa, the non US person cannot work during the process and the outcome, if not successful, only makes matters a whole lot worse.
> 
> 
> 
> I would think carefully about what you are planning.




You can get the K3 Visa. It must be issued in the country you were married. If you married in the UK, get it there, and apply for your sponsorship simultaneously in the US. 

If you got married in the US, the can absolutely come on an esta. Just advise the iO she's coming to apply for K3 ( you'll need a copy of your marriage licence to prove)

Best of luck to you!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuk

Ive just checked on the visauk website and the status has changed from completed to In Active ? I read a post somewere that said when it says in active it means they are looking at your case. Well i hope so. Ive been so stressed today thinking about all this visa stuff. In Sha Allah we here good news soon.


----------



## CANative

Officially on day 60/week 13. Called UKVI office today to escalate & the lady on the phone said I had to wait until the END of this month before I can escalate & current turnaround time is 12-24 weeks! 

Anyone else running into issues with escalating? We are going to get our MP involved again. I've been away from my kids for over 2 months now, this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## sgkalina

positivevibes said:


> Ah I've got so many! The obvious first trips are London as I live only 1 hour train ride away. There's so much to see and do in london it will obviously be many day trips : )
> 
> Outside London, we have trips planned for Brighton, Bath, Bristol, Isle of wight, Cornwall etc. I could go on, but I'll be just listing pretty much every place in England haha.
> 
> Where abouts will you be living? I'll be happy to share what I have listed near you.
> 
> Also, we plan to get tourist visa for Paris hopefully this Christmas. Travel there and back on the eurostar.
> 
> PV




WINDSOR !!! I'm a big fan of Windsor myself


----------



## Rj88

zuk said:


> Ive just checked on the visauk website and the status has changed from completed to In Active ? I read a post somewere that said when it says in active it means they are looking at your case. Well i hope so. Ive been so stressed today thinking about all this visa stuff. In Sha Allah we here good news soon.


That's weird...my old application says "in active" (exactly what it means inactive) and my current application says complete. I doubt in active means "in act" but hope you get your reply.


----------



## zuk

Boimatics: 14-06-2016
Reached sheffiled: 16-06-2016
Days waiting: 86th today from bio date. Not including weekends.  
Escalation: 5th day today


----------



## zuk

Rj88 said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just checked on the visauk website and the status has changed from completed to In Active ? I read a post somewere that said when it says in active it means they are looking at your case. Well i hope so. Ive been so stressed today thinking about all this visa stuff. In Sha Allah we here good news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's weird...my old application says "in active" (exactly what it means inactive) and my current application says complete. I doubt in active means "in act" but hope you get your reply.
Click to expand...

I know it is confusing. 2 days ago i checked on the website it said completed. I thought ok must mean application online is completed. Today i signed in and it said in avtive so now im confused. Is it refering to the case is being looked at or means nothing :/


----------



## GlenPHX

Sophia21 said:


> They said the same to me so i emailed back and said that they told me it should be processed within 12 weeks and it was over 12 weeks lol only 60 days i also said hpw they were ripping us apart as a family amd we just wanted to start our life now. so they emailed back and said to escalate it which i did and they gave a time frame of 3-5 working days so today i emailed again today and asked what was happening and they said its done.


May I ask, did you apply from the USA?


----------



## Sophia21

No im from the UK. My husband applied from pakistan.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*Still waiting....*

We're on 66 days now, for my husband's USA non-priority settlement application, 67 days as of 12 October. 
We're both in the USA, waiting for the decision (and hopefully the visa), but the situation I dreaded has happened - my mother, in the UK, has been badly injured falling downstairs. She's in hospital and we don't know the prognosis yet (bleeding on the brain and a seriously bad wrist fracture, so far). We want to go and see her, as it may be the last chance, but my husband can't travel - obviously, as his passport's with UKVI. We've emailed and asked for his application to be escalated, but the responses are generic, and say they'll update us when they any information. We don't have unlimited funds for me to fly over on my own now, then come back and help my husband close everything down here, when/if his visa comes through. So we're playing russian roulette - will the decision be made and the visa come through, before my mother's health gives out? Is anyone aware of this type of situation happening before, and how one can deal with the 'no passport' issue? 
Thanks,
Nel


----------



## Shangpar

Nel&Jimmy said:


> We're on 66 days now, for my husband's USA non-priority settlement application, 67 days as of 12 October.
> We're both in the USA, waiting for the decision (and hopefully the visa), but the situation I dreaded has happened - my mother, in the UK, has been badly injured falling downstairs. She's in hospital and we don't know the prognosis yet (bleeding on the brain and a seriously bad wrist fracture, so far). We want to go and see her, as it may be the last chance, but my husband can't travel - obviously, as his passport's with UKVI. We've emailed and asked for his application to be escalated, but the responses are generic, and say they'll update us when they any information. We don't have unlimited funds for me to fly over on my own now, then come back and help my husband close everything down here, when/if his visa comes through. So we're playing russian roulette - will the decision be made and the visa come through, before my mother's health gives out? Is anyone aware of this type of situation happening before, and how one can deal with the 'no passport' issue?
> Thanks,
> Nel


Hi Nel, I can understand how you feel. I am going through the same. My fiance, hopefully husband to be had suffered from strokes last Saturday 8 Oct and he is now in hospital, having problems with his speech and of course his balance. I am here waiting everyday and getting comfort from this forum. I have a 2 year visitor visa valid until 2018, have visited the UK three times since 2014. I asked for 2 years because I had a pending annulment in the Philippines, when I came back all done and dusted and then submitted my UK fiance and now waiting waiting and feeling hurt inside. I wonder what my life will be when I don't know I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## kj_dubbs

80 days today since they received the package. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan2603

Day 81 since biometrics, no news from escalations or anything, what is going on


----------



## kj_dubbs

Khan2603 said:


> Day 81 since biometrics, no news from escalations or anything, what is going on




Our MP is making enquiries but have heard nothing yet except a sympathetic email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan2603

kj_dubbs said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 81 since biometrics, no news from escalations or anything, what is going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our MP is making enquiries but have heard nothing yet except a sympathetic email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What did the mp say in terms of how long it could take for a response


----------



## Khan2603

Got a appointment to see mp on 21st, says it's a 10 minute appointment so lay your case in 10 minutes, I could go on for hours about the home office and how they conduct themselves and how I'm feeling.


----------



## Khan2603

The truth is I feel discriminated, just because I have a disability and went through the exemption path that I have been pushed to the back of the queue, I have found the majority in my situation have had the same done to them, I gave all the paperwork they could have needed to make a decision and if they weren't convinced how long does it actually take them to get through to the benefits system to find out about my exemption. Not long if you ask me. :angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*Very quiet...*

Very little news coming through of decisions made or escalations answered on here...becoming unbearable now!
Nel


----------



## CANative

Hey everyone - wanted to pass on info we heard through our MP's assistant. She called the Home Office for us again today & they told her that they have had issues in the past with visa applications coming from America. They said that the time they send the email mentioning they received your application for review (my biometrics were July 11th, and I received the email September 20th) is when they've first seen applications coming in. Meaning - that's when they've started the 12 week "countdown." I guess they're not seeing that biometrics are being done in the US.

I'm currently on day 62/week 13 and once the MP's assistant corrected the Home Office, we were told my application MAY be pushed to the front of the queue. I am hoping it is!!! If not, our MP has been a tremendous help so far and we may ask for further assistance if I don't receive my visa within the next week.


----------



## EnglishCM

The processing times for settlement applications from USA (maybe other countries, too) were updated on the UK website.

For decisions made in September:
72% in 30 days
96% in 60 days
100% in 90 days

This is the first time I think I've seen 90 days as an option. If these were the times listed in June/July, we all would have gone priority! I'm trying to mentally move my decision date to 95 days, and will treat anything sooner as a nice surprise. I'm on day 73 now...


----------



## CANative

EnglishCM said:


> The processing times for settlement applications from USA (maybe other countries, too) were updated on the UK website.
> 
> For decisions made in September:
> 72% in 30 days
> 96% in 60 days
> 100% in 90 days
> 
> This is the first time I think I've seen 90 days as an option. If these were the times listed in June/July, we all would have gone priority! I'm trying to mentally move my decision date to 95 days, and will treat anything sooner as a nice surprise. I'm on day 73 now...


I had to double check on their website. Such BS. I can't be away from my kids for another month!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

EnglishCM said:


> The processing times for settlement applications from USA (maybe other countries, too) were updated on the UK website.
> 
> For decisions made in September:
> 72% in 30 days
> 96% in 60 days
> 100% in 90 days
> 
> This is the first time I think I've seen 90 days as an option. If these were the times listed in June/July, we all would have gone priority! I'm trying to mentally move my decision date to 95 days, and will treat anything sooner as a nice surprise. I'm on day 73 now...


Thank you EnglishCM and CANative. I'm desperate for any news now, so I can get to see my mother in hospital, and whilst this isn't exactly 'good' news, it explains an awful lot. Will continue to chase - why am I not in the slightest bit surprised that it might be the US side of things that has let us all down?!!!
Nel


----------



## Shraddha123

Omg I just seen the update too it's worser for us Pakistani Applications with waiting times to 120 working days for September , God help us all 🙏😭


----------



## kj_dubbs

CANative said:


> Hey everyone - wanted to pass on info we heard through our MP's assistant. She called the Home Office for us again today & they told her that they have had issues in the past with visa applications coming from America. They said that the time they send the email mentioning they received your application for review (my biometrics were July 11th, and I received the email September 20th) is when they've first seen applications coming in. Meaning - that's when they've started the 12 week "countdown." I guess they're not seeing that biometrics are being done in the US.
> 
> I'm currently on day 62/week 13 and once the MP's assistant corrected the Home Office, we were told my application MAY be pushed to the front of the queue. I am hoping it is!!! If not, our MP has been a tremendous help so far and we may ask for further assistance if I don't receive my visa within the next week.




I just got an extremely similar response from my MP today. We counted it by sending the Fed Ex receipt of package which had been signed by Sheffield on the 22nd June. Their excuse was they only received it on the 10th August (when we got the received 
email) - that is just a bare faced lie which I'm glad we could prove! Waiting for the response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan2603

Shraddha123 said:


> Omg I just seen the update too it's worser for us Pakistani Applications with waiting times to 120 working days for September , God help us all 🙏😭


OMG I'm gna die, that's just pure insult for people like us. We need to make a complaint people


----------



## Shraddha123

Khan2603 said:


> OMG I'm gna die, that's just pure insult for people like us. We need to make a complaint people


I just cried so much it's too much it's so unfair, you know what really gets me sad when u see on <Snip> other forums and u see people who get their spouse visa and then next minute u know they want to separate it's so annoying like why, , there are people who would be dying for that visa and u spoil ur chance


----------



## Shraddha123

It's so mean how we have to go through so much to be with our loved ones


----------



## Khan2603

Shraddha123 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I'm gna die, that's just pure insult for people like us. We need to make a complaint people
> 
> 
> 
> I just cried so much it's too much it's so unfair, you know what really gets me sad when u see on <snip> other forums and u see people who get their spouse visa and then next minute u know they want to separate it's so annoying like why, , there are people who would be dying for that visa and u spoil ur chance
Click to expand...

That's forum is crap, no help to anyone, moderators are useless, this forum is the best, yes it hurts in a way to see people apply after us and get there approvals in no time


----------



## CANative

kj_dubbs said:


> I just got an extremely similar response from my MP today. We counted it by sending the Fed Ex receipt of package which had been signed by Sheffield on the 22nd June. Their excuse was they only received it on the 10th August (when we got the received
> email) - that is just a bare faced lie which I'm glad we could prove! Waiting for the response.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes - we sent the MP the email confirmation from FedEx showing it was delivered and signed in Sheffield on July 12th. We will call our MP again tomorrow to see if there's any updates after sending the FedEx confirmation to UKVI.

What can we do to expedite things? When I called UKVI on Tuesday, they said I couldn't technically "escalate" until the end of October. Which is why we contacted our MP again. Do we, as a group, have anything we can do?


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

CANative said:


> Yes - we sent the MP the email confirmation from FedEx showing it was delivered and signed in Sheffield on July 12th. We will call our MP again tomorrow to see if there's any updates after sending the FedEx confirmation to UKVI.
> 
> What can we do to expedite things? When I called UKVI on Tuesday, they said I couldn't technically "escalate" until the end of October. Which is why we contacted our MP again. Do we, as a group, have anything we can do?


In general, there is strength in numbers, but in this case, I'm not sure. We have little power. Our families in the UK have some clout, perhaps, but acting individually, it's lessened. Some MPs are very responsive to requests for help, others are not. My mother's MP submitted an email enquiry to UKVI, got the standard response that they'll respond within 4 weeks, and says he can do no more. The MP has to be willing to accept that maybe, just maybe, there's a system error here! I can't get past the call centre in India, using the email system - I doubt my requests or enquiries even get passed on to UKVI in Sheffield. My suggestion would be that we need to be in contact with one other, as a start. Perhaps private message each other with an email address, so we can work on this collectively?
Best,
Nel


----------



## Khan2603

Nel&Jimmy said:


> CANative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - we sent the MP the email confirmation from FedEx showing it was delivered and signed in Sheffield on July 12th. We will call our MP again tomorrow to see if there's any updates after sending the FedEx confirmation to UKVI.
> 
> What can we do to expedite things? When I called UKVI on Tuesday, they said I couldn't technically "escalate" until the end of October. Which is why we contacted our MP again. Do we, as a group, have anything we can do?
> 
> 
> 
> In general, there is strength in numbers, but in this case, I'm not sure. We have little power. Our families in the UK have some clout, perhaps, but acting individually, it's lessened. Some MPs are very responsive to requests for help, others are not. My mother's MP submitted an email enquiry to UKVI, got the standard response that they'll respond within 4 weeks, and says he can do no more. The MP has to be willing to accept that maybe, just maybe, there's a system error here! I can't get past the call centre in India, using the email system - I doubt my requests or enquiries even get passed on to UKVI in Sheffield. My suggestion would be that we need to be in contact with one other, as a start. Perhaps private message each other with an email address, so we can work on this collectively?
> Best,
> Nel
Click to expand...

I agree we must do something


----------



## Khan2603

Hi guys I received this from the inquiry service, can anyone just help on the meaning

the application has been processed and it
should be with you in the next few days.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.

If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
patience while you wait to receive your documents.

If you have not paid for the courier serviced, please ensure to check your
email including your spam/junk/promotion folders to see when you will
receive an email asking you to go and collect your documents.


----------



## kj_dubbs

CANative said:


> Yes - we sent the MP the email confirmation from FedEx showing it was delivered and signed in Sheffield on July 12th. We will call our MP again tomorrow to see if there's any updates after sending the FedEx confirmation to UKVI.
> 
> 
> 
> What can we do to expedite things? When I called UKVI on Tuesday, they said I couldn't technically "escalate" until the end of October. Which is why we contacted our MP again. Do we, as a group, have anything we can do?




We tried for another escalation at the end of last week after hitting 74 days since they received it. We finally got the 'case has been escalated email' this week, although we are slightly further along the wait than yourself - 80 days yesterday, which could be a reason. However plenty people here have had a similar email and it's been to little effect. 

I'm hoping the MP is a better option, as per yours, ours seems to be on it. They are also MP for some sort of international department so have a slightly vested interest. 

The whole thing is shocking. I can only hope the Home Office gets some sort of telling off for this. I have to thank my Dad for getting the MP moving - his letter referencing it was the first time in his life he was ashamed to be British. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan2603

I haven't received a official email from Sheffield to confirm decision has been made. So on average can someone tell me roughly how long more il have to wait to get passport or official mail please


----------



## Shraddha123

Khan2603 said:


> I haven't received a official email from Sheffield to confirm decision has been made. So on average can someone tell me roughly how long more il have to wait to get passport or official mail please


CONGRATULATIONS basically your application has been processed, in a days they'll give u collection notice.


----------



## Khan2603

Shraddha123 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't received a official email from Sheffield to confirm decision has been made. So on average can someone tell me roughly how long more il have to wait to get passport or official mail please
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS basically your application has been processed, in a days they'll give u collection notice.
Click to expand...

Thanks it's a relief of some sort, now God knows how long it takes to get this email to get passport


----------



## Sophia21

Hi khan2603 i received the exact email on tuesday and yesterday again, but again this is because we enquired. Only ALLAH SWT knows how long it will take to receive the official email. Did you email again by any chance?


----------



## Sophia21

Does anyone know how long it takes to receive the official email as to when to collect passport after you receive enquiry email response to say decision has been made?


----------



## Shraddha123

I'm so happy for u both not long inshallah a few days usually and you should have ur visas in hand.


----------



## Jinkas

It will be 75 days this Friday since we applied settlement visa for my wife from Gambia. Has anyone been waiting for a decision on their visa for over 75 days?


----------



## kj_dubbs

Jinkas said:


> It will be 75 days this Friday since we applied settlement visa for my wife from Gambia. Has anyone been waiting for a decision on their visa for over 75 days?




Yes. 81 days today but applying from USA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jinkas

Its soo stressful to keep people waiting that long. Good luck to all of us.


----------



## Khan2603

Sophia21 said:


> Hi khan2603 i received the exact email on tuesday and yesterday again, but again this is because we enquired. Only ALLAH SWT knows how long it will take to receive the official email. Did you email again by any chance?


Hi i emailed them with regards to my escalation and got that email. Inshallah it won't be long now.


----------



## zuk

Khan2603 said:


> Sophia21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi khan2603 i received the exact email on tuesday and yesterday again, but again this is because we enquired. Only ALLAH SWT knows how long it will take to receive the official email. Did you email again by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i emailed them with regards to my escalation and got that email. Inshallah it won't be long now.
Click to expand...

Wow so happy for you. You got somthing finaly. Was it the same email you used to escalate your case? 7 days today for escalation and have not heard anything. So was thinking to email or call them and see if any update yet


----------



## zuk

Khan2603 said:


> Sophia21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi khan2603 i received the exact email on tuesday and yesterday again, but again this is because we enquired. Only ALLAH SWT knows how long it will take to receive the official email. Did you email again by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i emailed them with regards to my escalation and got that email. Inshallah it won't be long now.
Click to expand...

Have you logged on to visauk website and checked your status on there? What does it say?


----------



## almostabrit

I'm with you all in this. It is such a tough road, and I am saddened by the situations that you all are stuck in, with parents and partners sick, and far away from loved ones, this is really a tough time. It is so frustrating, and so demoralizing that there seems to be nothing we can do to hurry this waiting period up. Hopefully there is something to be learned in this waiting time, otherwise it seems pointless.


----------



## Khan2603

zuk said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi khan2603 i received the exact email on tuesday and yesterday again, but again this is because we enquired. Only ALLAH SWT knows how long it will take to receive the official email. Did you email again by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i emailed them with regards to my escalation and got that email. Inshallah it won't be long now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you logged on to visauk website and checked your status on there? What does it say?
Click to expand...

Now I checked it and now it says in active and I can't click on any options on the side


----------



## Khan2603

Shraddha123 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't received a official email from Sheffield to confirm decision has been made. So on average can someone tell me roughly how long more il have to wait to get passport or official mail please
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS basically your application has been processed, in a days they'll give u collection notice.
Click to expand...

Thank you i hope you also recieve news soon


----------



## zuk

Same here mines been like that past 2-3 days. I hope it actualy means something. After waiting for escalation email. Did you email then or call them again?


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

almostabrit said:


> I'm with you all in this. It is such a tough road, and I am saddened by the situations that you all are stuck in, with parents and partners sick, and far away from loved ones, this is really a tough time. It is so frustrating, and so demoralizing that there seems to be nothing we can do to hurry this waiting period up. Hopefully there is something to be learned in this waiting time, otherwise it seems pointless.


Thank you almostabrit  we've now lost the assistance of my mother's MP too, as my mother's in hospital, unaware of where she is or what's happening. The MP can only liaise with her, as she's his constituent. I'm so ashamed of my country right now; this is not the Great Britain I have known and loved all these years. Maybe people are right that it's changed beyond recognition. No response or update from UKVI via the call centre, despite the emails to say my husband's application would be escalated. Very disheartening for all of us on here - I know others are facing very difficult circumstances too. Dredging up the positivity - maybe we'll see some decisions today?


----------



## Khan2603

zuk said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi khan2603 i received the exact email on tuesday and yesterday again, but again this is because we enquired. Only ALLAH SWT knows how long it will take to receive the official email. Did you email again by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i emailed them with regards to my escalation and got that email. Inshallah it won't be long now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow so happy for you. You got somthing finaly. Was it the same email you used to escalate your case? 7 days today for escalation and have not heard anything. So was thinking to email or call them and see if any update yet
Click to expand...

Yes it was the same place, where I escalated my case, just got to wait for a official email and a call from the application centre inshallah


----------



## zuk

Khan2603 said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi khan2603 i received the exact email on tuesday and yesterday again, but again this is because we enquired. Only ALLAH SWT knows how long it will take to receive the official email. Did you email again by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i emailed them with regards to my escalation and got that email. Inshallah it won't be long now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow so happy for you. You got somthing finaly. Was it the same email you used to escalate your case? 7 days today for escalation and have not heard anything. So was thinking to email or call them and see if any update yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was the same place, where I escalated my case, just got to wait for a official email and a call from the application centre inshallah
Click to expand...

Good luck Khan2603







fingers and toes crossed lol


----------



## Khan2603

zuk said:


> Same here mines been like that past 2-3 days. I hope it actualy means something. After waiting for escalation email. Did you email then or call them again?


I emailed them last night after 4 or 5 days, 17 days since escalation


----------



## kj_dubbs

So I just got a depressing email from my MP today. UKVI emailed to say 12 weeks start from the time it is logged in the system. 10th August for us. 

Whhhhhaaaatttt!?? So I should expect visa on the 19th November. Ridiculous. No idea how that can work as some people never get an email, others getting one even later than us. 

Sorry to post this but I thought I should let people know. We got our case escalated on Saturday but this latest news has told us we are still in a queue. 

We are deciding whether or not to go to the press about this whole thing. Apparently if you try and be a good citizen, tick all the boxes and show you will not be a burden to the system, and want to contribute to this country, it counts against you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

kj_dubbs said:


> So I just got a depressing email from my MP today. UKVI emailed to say 12 weeks start from the time it is logged in the system. 10th August for us.
> 
> Whhhhhaaaatttt!?? So I should expect visa on the 19th November. Ridiculous. No idea how that can work as some people never get an email, others getting one even later than us.
> 
> Sorry to post this but I thought I should let people know. We got our case escalated on Saturday but this latest news has told us we are still in a queue.
> 
> We are deciding whether or not to go to the press about this whole thing. Apparently if you try and be a good citizen, tick all the boxes and show you will not be a burden to the system, and want to contribute to this country, it counts against you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for this update. NOT the news any of us US applicants want to hear, but it's better to be realistic. Appalling though! I completely agree with your final comment - i found exactly the same as I was going through the USA immigration process. Those who circumvent the system, and are not upstanding citizens, manage to get through. If my mother were well now, I'm sure she'd be kicking up a massive stink over this, via her MP, and would go to the press. As it is, she has no idea where she is, or why we're not there with her :-(
Nel.


----------



## cheri coco

fpatel10 said:


> I completely get what you are going through. I don't know why it's taking so long and the worst part is we dont even know if it will be a positive result or not. We've just been waiting too long! Can't seem to think straight.
> 
> Did you receive an email stating your application is not straight forward and will take longer than 60 days?


My husband had this email after we had been waiting three months for what was supposed to be a sixty day processing target. I could see no reason why it was not straightforward as we had presented all the correct documents in the way they had asked. Two months and nine days later i.e. over 5 months, we have had an email to say a decision has been made, and are waiting for the passport to see if it's positive or negative.


----------



## ctyler

Just got an email saying that my application has been assigned to an ECO. Mine was spouse priority and it's being processed in Bogota. Soooo nervous now. Soooo worried.


----------



## Shraddha123

Hey is there a such thing as applying for fiance visa and end up getting a 33 month spouse visa?


----------



## Crawford

Shraddha123 said:


> Hey is there a such thing as applying for fiance visa and end up getting a 33 month spouse visa?


Unless the ECO made a huge mistake then no. The documentation one would have sent in for a fiance visa would, in no way, be suitable for an ECO to permit a spouse visa.


----------



## Shangpar

My daily routine, wake up think about what tomorrow will bring, expect an email from the visa hub. Work from 7 in the morning until 3 in the afternoon. Check this website 3-5 times a day, check email. Oh dear, when is going to end. My husband to be is in hospital, had stroke last 8 Oct, now recovering from speech and walking slowly, what keeps me going, the Filipino nurses are assisting him and keeping him sane. 
3 Oct I emailed and ask for update and was told "no current update"
10 Oct I emailed again and ask for update and was told the same "no current update" 
Today is Friday, so if none today, my mind is telling me if none today then definitely none by Monday oh dear, sometimes I just don't know what to think. 
Sometimes, I get to the point of being over emotional telling myself, why it has been so difficult for me I have been a good person I think. Worked all my life and now I just wanted to settle down and it seems lots of contradictions. I feel depress about the whole situation.


----------



## _hrxx

Has anyone got a phone call from the home office to confirm where they work? If so how long after do they make a decision? 

Biometric: 9th June 2016
Sent Application to Sheffield: 16th June 2016
Received email saying not straight forward case: 24th August 2016
Phone call from home office to sponsor (me): 5th October 2016
Decision been made: ?????
Collection made: ?????


----------



## Khan2603

_hrxx said:


> Has anyone got a phone call from the home office to confirm where they work? If so how long after do they make a decision?
> 
> Biometric: 9th June 2016
> Sent Application to Sheffield: 16th June 2016
> Received email saying not straight forward case: 24th August 2016
> Phone call from home office to sponsor (me): 5th October 2016
> Decision been made: ?????
> Collection made: ?????


I got a call way back in August to confirm details of myself and partner but that's it


----------



## Khan2603

Is it true that a pakistani passport goes to dubai at some point in the application process, I don't no for decision making or stamping


----------



## TGUN

*Oh the joy and relief*

Please let me shed some sunshine amidst the gloom that everyone is sharing on here through no fault of their own.
Yesterday my D-I-L received her "package" and on opening it found that her UK Spouse visa had been "*APPROVED*" !!!!!

It has been such a long haul from the date the online application was completed on 10th June with frustrations, false hopes and expectations raised along the way.
However, these have all been replaced with initially relief and then pure happiness.

So, my D-I-L and our 2 grandchildren set off from the US today, arriving in UK tomorrow to join their husband and father to make a family complete once again. 

WE CAN'T WAIT UNTIL TOMORROW MORNING..BUT I KNOW WE WILL HAVE TO !

I will update our timeline on the other thread later but here is my take on our journey for anyone looking on here for the 1st time preparing their application for their visa.

1. ALWAYS GO PRIORITY.
2. Don't believe the statistics on Government website as to how long your application may take.
3. Our letters to the UKVI (5 x from lawyer & 1 x from myself went unanswered)- don't bother
4. UKVI call centre: Don't believe anything they tell you either positive or negative as its probably untrue.
5. Don't waste your money on calling UKVI call centre. You get the same as the above but it will cost you £8-£9 a time.
6. Escalations: We had 4 of those and just 1 was actually replied back to, which was the one that got us to a decision due to impending homelessness with 2 very young children (3 and 11 months) as a result of the unacceptable delay.
7. Our MP (well her case worker) was less than useful (I am being kind there). He had to be pushed and prodded to raise the delay issue complaining he was overworked and understaffed (sympathy?....not from me mate)
8. ALWAYS GO PRIORITY

Anyway...I got that off my chest and now time to look forward.

I will continue to watch this forum and wish those on the same journey and timeline as us get the joy they deserve.


----------



## zuk

TGUN said:


> Please let me shed some sunshine amidst the gloom that everyone is sharing on here through no fault of their own.
> Yesterday my D-I-L received her "package" and on opening it found that her UK Spouse visa had been "*APPROVED*" !!!!!
> 
> It has been such a long haul from the date the online application was completed on 10th June with frustrations, false hopes and expectations raised along the way.
> However, these have all been replaced with initially relief and then pure happiness.
> 
> So, my D-I-L and our 2 grandchildren set off from the US today, arriving in UK tomorrow to join their husband and father to make a family complete once again.
> 
> WE CAN'T WAIT UNTIL TOMORROW MORNING..BUT I KNOW WE WILL HAVE TO !
> 
> I will update our timeline on the other thread later but here is my take on our journey for anyone looking on here for the 1st time preparing their application for their visa.
> 
> 1. ALWAYS GO PRIORITY.
> 2. Don't believe the statistics on Government website as to how long your application may take.
> 3. Our letters to the UKVI (5 x from lawyer & 1 x from myself went unanswered)- don't bother
> 4. UKVI call centre: Don't believe anything they tell you either positive or negative as its probably untrue.
> 5. Don't waste your money on calling UKVI call centre. You get the same as the above but it will cost you £8-£9 a time.
> 6. Escalations: We had 4 of those and just 1 was actually replied back to, which was the one that got us to a decision due to impending homelessness with 2 very young children (3 and 11 months) as a result of the unacceptable delay.
> 7. Our MP (well her case worker) was less than useful (I am being kind there). He had to be pushed and prodded to raise the delay issue complaining he was overworked and understaffed (sympathy?....not from me mate)
> 8. ALWAYS GO PRIORITY
> 
> Anyway...I got that off my chest and now time to look forward.
> 
> I will continue to watch this forum and wish those on the same journey and timeline as us get the joy they deserve.


WoW congratulation ??


----------



## Shraddha123

Khan2603 said:


> Is it true that a pakistani passport goes to dubai at some point in the application process, I don't no for decision making or stamping


That's for student visas it goes to dubai


----------



## _hrxx

TGUN said:


> Please let me shed some sunshine amidst the gloom that everyone is sharing on here through no fault of their own.
> Yesterday my D-I-L received her "package" and on opening it found that her UK Spouse visa had been "*APPROVED*" !!!!!
> 
> It has been such a long haul from the date the online application was completed on 10th June with frustrations, false hopes and expectations raised along the way.
> However, these have all been replaced with initially relief and then pure happiness.
> 
> So, my D-I-L and our 2 grandchildren set off from the US today, arriving in UK tomorrow to join their husband and father to make a family complete once again.
> 
> WE CAN'T WAIT UNTIL TOMORROW MORNING..BUT I KNOW WE WILL HAVE TO !
> 
> I will update our timeline on the other thread later but here is my take on our journey for anyone looking on here for the 1st time preparing their application for their visa.
> 
> 1. ALWAYS GO PRIORITY.
> 2. Don't believe the statistics on Government website as to how long your application may take.
> 3. Our letters to the UKVI (5 x from lawyer & 1 x from myself went unanswered)- don't bother
> 4. UKVI call centre: Don't believe anything they tell you either positive or negative as its probably untrue.
> 5. Don't waste your money on calling UKVI call centre. You get the same as the above but it will cost you £8-£9 a time.
> 6. Escalations: We had 4 of those and just 1 was actually replied back to, which was the one that got us to a decision due to impending homelessness with 2 very young children (3 and 11 months) as a result of the unacceptable delay.
> 7. Our MP (well her case worker) was less than useful (I am being kind there). He had to be pushed and prodded to raise the delay issue complaining he was overworked and understaffed (sympathy?....not from me mate)
> 8. ALWAYS GO PRIORITY
> 
> Anyway...I got that off my chest and now time to look forward.
> 
> I will continue to watch this forum and wish those on the same journey and timeline as us get the joy they deserve.


Congratulations!! It's been 90 working days for me and I've still not heard back 🙄


----------



## Khan2603

Shraddha123 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that a pakistani passport goes to dubai at some point in the application process, I don't no for decision making or stamping
> 
> 
> 
> That's for student visas it goes to dubai
Click to expand...

I was told it's the same for spouse visa, I don't no, just because they say it takes time for the passport to get ready, if it's in Pakistan why would it take time


----------



## _hrxx

Khan2603 said:


> I was told it's the same for spouse visa, I don't no, just because they say it takes time for the passport to get ready, if it's in Pakistan why would it take time


Ive checked the Visa Processing time on the Gov website and it said if we applied in Islamabad, Pakistan: 
80% gets a response in 60 working days
86% gets a response in 90 working days 
91% gets a response in 120 working days 

Those are the results as of September 2016


----------



## Khan2603

_hrxx said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was told it's the same for spouse visa, I don't no, just because they say it takes time for the passport to get ready, if it's in Pakistan why would it take time
> 
> 
> 
> Ive checked the Visa Processing time on the Gov website and it said if we applied in Islamabad, Pakistan:
> 80% gets a response in 60 working days
> 86% gets a response in 90 working days
> 91% gets a response in 120 working days
> 
> Those are the results as of September 2016
Click to expand...

Yes I saw them few days ago, not good


----------



## Shraddha123

Khan2603 said:


> I was told it's the same for spouse visa, I don't no, just because they say it takes time for the passport to get ready, if it's in Pakistan why would it take time


Wait I'm sure the passport gets sent to the uk and it gets stamped in the uk then gets posted back to Pakistan.


----------



## _hrxx

Shraddha123 said:


> Wait I'm sure the passport gets sent to the uk and it gets stamped in the uk then gets posted back to Pakistan.


That's what I thought too


----------



## Khan2603

_hrxx said:


> Shraddha123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait I'm sure the passport gets sent to the uk and it gets stamped in the uk then gets posted back to Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too
Click to expand...

I don't no that's why I'm asking? Can the moderators help on this


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

TGUN said:


> Please let me shed some sunshine amidst the gloom that everyone is sharing on here through no fault of their own.
> Yesterday my D-I-L received her "package" and on opening it found that her UK Spouse visa had been "*APPROVED*" !!!!!
> 
> It has been such a long haul from the date the online application was completed on 10th June with frustrations, false hopes and expectations raised along the way.
> However, these have all been replaced with initially relief and then pure happiness.
> 
> So, my D-I-L and our 2 grandchildren set off from the US today, arriving in UK tomorrow to join their husband and father to make a family complete once again.
> 
> WE CAN'T WAIT UNTIL TOMORROW MORNING..BUT I KNOW WE WILL HAVE TO !
> 
> I will update our timeline on the other thread later but here is my take on our journey for anyone looking on here for the 1st time preparing their application for their visa.
> 
> 1. ALWAYS GO PRIORITY.
> 2. Don't believe the statistics on Government website as to how long your application may take.
> 3. Our letters to the UKVI (5 x from lawyer & 1 x from myself went unanswered)- don't bother
> 4. UKVI call centre: Don't believe anything they tell you either positive or negative as its probably untrue.
> 5. Don't waste your money on calling UKVI call centre. You get the same as the above but it will cost you £8-£9 a time.
> 6. Escalations: We had 4 of those and just 1 was actually replied back to, which was the one that got us to a decision due to impending homelessness with 2 very young children (3 and 11 months) as a result of the unacceptable delay.
> 7. Our MP (well her case worker) was less than useful (I am being kind there). He had to be pushed and prodded to raise the delay issue complaining he was overworked and understaffed (sympathy?....not from me mate)
> 8. ALWAYS GO PRIORITY
> 
> Anyway...I got that off my chest and now time to look forward.
> 
> I will continue to watch this forum and wish those on the same journey and timeline as us get the joy they deserve.


Fantastic news for you and your family!!   
Wishing you all a fabulous reunion in the UK  
Nel


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

TGUN said:


> Please let me shed some sunshine amidst the gloom that everyone is sharing on here through no fault of their own.
> Yesterday my D-I-L received her "package" and on opening it found that her UK Spouse visa had been "*APPROVED*" !!!!!
> 
> It has been such a long haul from the date the online application was completed on 10th June with frustrations, false hopes and expectations raised along the way.
> However, these have all been replaced with initially relief and then pure happiness.
> 
> So, my D-I-L and our 2 grandchildren set off from the US today, arriving in UK tomorrow to join their husband and father to make a family complete once again.


TGUN, may I pose a question? What dates were on the vignette, for your DIL to travel within? This is one of my concerns for my husband's visa - too short notice, or too far into the future, and I know we won't know until we get it. Just interested to know how others worked out.
Thank you.
Nel


----------



## TGUN

Nel&Jimmy said:


> TGUN, may I pose a question? What dates were on the vignette, for your DIL to travel within? This is one of my concerns for my husband's visa - too short notice, or too far into the future, and I know we won't know until we get it. Just interested to know how others worked out.
> Thank you.
> Nel


Hiya,

We got the "decision made" e-mail on October 7th.
The valid date was October 6th
The valid until date was November 5th.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Almasalmas

Thank you


----------



## Almasalmas

Joppa said:


> Recently revised guide to processing time says the majority of settlement applications lodged in Paris and decided in September 2016 took around 30 business days (6 weeks), but there was a small percentage (about 27%) that took around 60 to 90 days.


Thank you


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

TGUN said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We got the "decision made" e-mail on October 7th.
> The valid date was October 6th
> The valid until date was November 5th.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you TGUN - yes this does help. 
We're just praying for a decision soon. My mother's desperately ill (in the UK) and asking for us. we asked for decision to be expedited on compassionate grounds but so far, nothing :-(


----------



## ctyler

Just got the "a decision has been made" email. Soooo nervous now. Just a question, stupid one, I know. I found it really quick, and I was afraid they had some doubts towards my husband's income and employment. No phone calls were made. I was wondering if you guys have any idea if they would decline this quickly if something was not 100% clear for them. I'm trying to be positive cause we've done everything right, but that's me, always nervous and tense.


----------



## CANative

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Thank you TGUN - yes this does help.
> We're just praying for a decision soon. My mother's desperately ill (in the UK) and asking for us. we asked for decision to be expedited on compassionate grounds but so far, nothing :-(


I hope you receive your visa soon!!! I have called UKVI crying and telling them about being apart from my young children for so long - they seem so desensitized. Did you call UKVI for this request?

My husband and kids are going to visit the MP on Monday - face to the name. The MP has done a lot for us so far, I'm hoping this meeting will make it more personal.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

CANative said:


> I hope you receive your visa soon!!! I have called UKVI crying and telling them about being apart from my young children for so long - they seem so desensitized. Did you call UKVI for this request?
> 
> My husband and kids are going to visit the MP on Monday - face to the name. The MP has done a lot for us so far, I'm hoping this meeting will make it more personal.


I can't imagine what it feels like for you. I hope to goodness you get a decision soon. 
We knew it would be a difficult process, but to find out we've been calculating from date the application was received by Sheffield on our UPS account, rather than the email from UKVI 'preparing application for ECO', has knocked us for six. We had talked about the issue of UKVI holding a foreign national's passport for such a long period of time, and how we'd cope if we needed to travel, but we didn't anticipate this. 
All our communications to UKVI /call centre have been by email. I'm too distraught to cope with the way they handle things on the phone - I'd probably be rude which wouldn't help! What happens now if my mother dies? Will they respond to a request for a passport to be returned so my husband can go to her funeral? I doubt it. At least with the US immigration process, the applicant keeps their British passport in their hands at ALL times! 
Glad to hear your husband's got a meeting with your MP. Keep your chin up!
Nel


----------



## CANative

Nel&Jimmy said:


> I can't imagine what it feels like for you. I hope to goodness you get a decision soon.
> We knew it would be a difficult process, but to find out we've been calculating from date the application was received by Sheffield on our UPS account, rather than the email from UKVI 'preparing application for ECO', has knocked us for six. We had talked about the issue of UKVI holding a foreign national's passport for such a long period of time, and how we'd cope if we needed to travel, but we didn't anticipate this.
> All our communications to UKVI /call centre have been by email. I'm too distraught to cope with the way they handle things on the phone - I'd probably be rude which wouldn't help! What happens now if my mother dies? Will they respond to a request for a passport to be returned so my husband can go to her funeral? I doubt it. At least with the US immigration process, the applicant keeps their British passport in their hands at ALL times!
> Glad to hear your husband's got a meeting with your MP. Keep your chin up!
> Nel


I'm so sorry. I really am hoping that you receive an answer soon. We, as a group, should do something. I have bee wracking my brain thinking WHAT we can do.

We've been told to calculate the from biometrics (July 11) but I didn't receive my email until September 20th. If I have to count from there, I'd go insane. I don't want to miss Christmas with my babies! My husband and I never thought it would take this long since my first application (which was rejected) took 7 weeks from biometrics. I'm now on week 13.


----------



## Khan2603

Day 83, just waiting for a call to pick up passport and inshallah have a approved visa inside


----------



## CANative

Nel&Jimmy - I sent you a PM


----------



## tonightstheday

I'm only at 7 weeks from biometrics, but was already sort of surprised it's taken this long as the other Americans I know with British partners received their notifications much faster. Do we have a sense as to why it's been taking so long for American visa applications to be processed lately?


----------



## Sophia21

My husband has received the decision made email today and will be going to collect it on monday. Im so happy. There hasnt been a refund either.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

tonightstheday said:


> I'm only at 7 weeks from biometrics, but was already sort of surprised it's taken this long as the other Americans I know with British partners received their notifications much faster. Do we have a sense as to why it's been taking so long for American visa applications to be processed lately?


It appears that the timeline starts from when you receive the 'being prepared for ECO' email, rather than the biometrics date, for US applicants. We've only found that out in the last couple of days but it would explain a lot.
My husband's biometrics were 7th July, and hard copy application received by UKVI on 11th July, so we've been counting from 11th July, as guided by the very kind moderators on here. Now it seems UKVI didn't get our biometrics until 17th August. So that's when the application went live. Gutted. Trying to find out more through my contacts in the Foreign Office, but I don't think anything can be done to change it now. 
Nel


----------



## tonightstheday

Nel&Jimmy said:


> It appears that the timeline starts from when you receive the 'being prepared for ECO' email, rather than the biometrics date, for US applicants. We've only found that out in the last couple of days but it would explain a lot.
> My husband's biometrics were 7th July, and hard copy application received by UKVI on 11th July, so we've been counting from 11th July, as guided by the very kind moderators on here. Now it seems UKVI didn't get our biometrics until 17th August. So that's when the application went live. Gutted. Trying to find out more through my contacts in the Foreign Office, but I don't think anything can be done to change it now.
> Nel


There was a long delay between my hard copy receipt date (30 Aug.) and confirmation email (21 Sept.), though not as lengthy as your husband's. Do we know what's causing there to be a delay in the biometrics receipt? Is this America's fault? If we're really supposed to be counting from the ECO date then that makes a huge difference.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

tonightstheday said:


> There was a long delay between my hard copy receipt date (30 Aug.) and confirmation email (21 Sept.), though not as lengthy as your husband's. Do we know what's causing there to be a delay in the biometrics receipt? Is this America's fault? If we're really supposed to be counting from the ECO date then that makes a huge difference.


No idea - one applicant's MP found this out, that there's a system issue between USA (and Canada?) and UKVI's systems, so that biometrics aren't appearing online for several weeks. When my husband's were done on 7th July, he was told the info would be visible to UKVI within minutes, as they cheerily waved us goodbye! None of the mods have commented on this yet, as far as I know, but believe you me, I'll be taking this up with my MP as soon as I get back to the UK! It needs to be resolved, or at least applicants should be given the right guidance and can set realistic expectations. It explains why US applicants have been appearing to go way over 60 days for straightforward applications, and not received the email that UVKI promise to send if you reach the 60 days timeline and haven't received a decision yet, to explain why.


----------



## AnOceanApart

I emailed them yesterday to ask for an update on my application, and I got this:

Dear ----,

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF----- and date of birth
-------) and found that a decision on your application has been delayed
whilst further enquiries are being conducted. Your visa application centre
or the entry clearance officer will contact you once a decision has been
made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your application.

---------------------

Is this just a generic email, or should I be concerned?


----------



## TGUN

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Thank you TGUN - yes this does help.
> We're just praying for a decision soon. My mother's desperately ill (in the UK) and asking for us. we asked for decision to be expedited on compassionate grounds but so far, nothing :-(


I really do hope that they look at your circumstances and get a decision very soon.

People do have circumstances out of the ordinary that they did not expect for or had plans they never believed would be in jeopardy because of the delays.

I send you my best for an early decision and trust compassion will prevail.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

tonightstheday said:


> There was a long delay between my hard copy receipt date (30 Aug.) and confirmation email (21 Sept.), though not as lengthy as your husband's. Do we know what's causing there to be a delay in the biometrics receipt? Is this America's fault? If we're really supposed to be counting from the ECO date then that makes a huge difference.


No idea - one applicant's MP found this out, that there's a system issue between USA (and Canada?) and UKVI's systems, so that biometrics aren't appearing online for several weeks. When my husband's were done on 7th July, he was told the info would be visible to UKVI within minutes, as they cheerily waved us goodbye! None of the mods have commented on this yet, as far as I know, but believe you me, I'll be taking this up with my MP as soon as I get back to the UK! It needs to be resolved, or at least applicants should be given the right guidance and can set realistic expectations. It explains why US applicants have been appearing to go way over 60 days for straightforward applications, and not received the email that UVKI promise to send if you reach the 60 days timeline and haven't received a decision yet, to explain why.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

AnOceanApart said:


> I emailed them yesterday to ask for an update on my application, and I got this:
> 
> Dear ----,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF----- and date of birth
> -------) and found that a decision on your application has been delayed
> whilst further enquiries are being conducted. Your visa application centre
> or the entry clearance officer will contact you once a decision has been
> made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your application.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Is this just a generic email, or should I be concerned?



I think it's impossible to tell - seeing the variety of mis-matched responses that applicants have had from the call centre! I wouldn't be concerned at this point - at least they HAVE your application! Further enquiries doesn't mean 'no'


----------



## tonightstheday

Nel&Jimmy said:


> No idea - one applicant's MP found this out, that there's a system issue between USA (and Canada?) and UKVI's systems, so that biometrics aren't appearing online for several weeks. When my husband's were done on 7th July, he was told the info would be visible to UKVI within minutes, as they cheerily waved us goodbye! None of the mods have commented on this yet, as far as I know, but believe you me, I'll be taking this up with my MP as soon as I get back to the UK! It needs to be resolved, or at least applicants should be given the right guidance and can set realistic expectations. It explains why US applicants have been appearing to go way over 60 days for straightforward applications, and not received the email that UVKI promise to send if you reach the 60 days timeline and haven't received a decision yet, to explain why.


Yeah, it was my experience in the past that the biometrics are paired with the application materials almost instantly. Last fall I applied for a 6-month visit visa (I am an academic and was conducting research in the UK on a fellowship). This was processed at the New York facility, but I got my confirmation email the day after my hard copy package was received. So it is really surprising (not to mention massively disappointing) that there seems to be such an issue between the US and the Sheffield facility.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

tonightstheday said:


> Yeah, it was my experience in the past that the biometrics are paired with the application materials almost instantly. Last fall I applied for a 6-month visit visa (I am an academic and was conducting research in the UK on a fellowship). This was processed at the New York facility, but I got my confirmation email the day after my hard copy package was received. So it is really surprising (not to mention massively disappointing) that there seems to be such an issue between the US and the Sheffield facility.


Even worse, if it's KNOWN about and 1) isn't being fixed, 2) applicants aren't informed about the start date of their timeline.


----------



## Khan2603

Sophia21 said:


> My husband has received the decision made email today and will be going to collect it on monday. Im so happy. There hasnt been a refund either.


Hi is it the official email he received?


----------



## AnOceanApart

tgun said:


> please let me shed some sunshine amidst the gloom that everyone is sharing on here through no fault of their own.
> Yesterday my d-i-l received her "package" and on opening it found that her uk spouse visa had been "*approved*" !!!!!
> 
> It has been such a long haul from the date the online application was completed on 10th june with frustrations, false hopes and expectations raised along the way.
> However, these have all been replaced with initially relief and then pure happiness.
> 
> So, my d-i-l and our 2 grandchildren set off from the us today, arriving in uk tomorrow to join their husband and father to make a family complete once again.
> 
> We can't wait until tomorrow morning..but i know we will have to !
> 
> I will update our timeline on the other thread later but here is my take on our journey for anyone looking on here for the 1st time preparing their application for their visa.
> 
> 1. Always go priority.
> 2. Don't believe the statistics on government website as to how long your application may take.
> 3. Our letters to the ukvi (5 x from lawyer & 1 x from myself went unanswered)- don't bother
> 4. Ukvi call centre: Don't believe anything they tell you either positive or negative as its probably untrue.
> 5. Don't waste your money on calling ukvi call centre. You get the same as the above but it will cost you £8-£9 a time.
> 6. Escalations: We had 4 of those and just 1 was actually replied back to, which was the one that got us to a decision due to impending homelessness with 2 very young children (3 and 11 months) as a result of the unacceptable delay.
> 7. Our mp (well her case worker) was less than useful (i am being kind there). He had to be pushed and prodded to raise the delay issue complaining he was overworked and understaffed (sympathy?....not from me mate)
> 8. Always go priority
> 
> anyway...i got that off my chest and now time to look forward.
> 
> I will continue to watch this forum and wish those on the same journey and timeline as us get the joy they deserve.
> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## AnOceanApart

Nel&Jimmy said:


> I think it's impossible to tell - seeing the variety of mis-matched responses that applicants have had from the call centre! I wouldn't be concerned at this point - at least they HAVE your application! Further enquiries doesn't mean 'no'


That's reassuring!  I'd rather they investigate further than just look at it, shake their heads, and reject it! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sophia21

My husband has received the official decision made email yesterday and will collect his passport on monday Insha'Allah.


----------



## Khan2603

Sophia21 said:


> My husband has received the official decision made email yesterday and will collect his passport on monday Insha'Allah.


How come Monday and not today? Did they ask him to come monday


----------



## zuk

May be they dont do weekends :/


----------



## zuk

zuk said:


> May be they dont do weekends :/





Sophia21 said:


> My husband has received the official decision made email yesterday and will collect his passport on monday Insha'Allah.


Wow good luck  when did you lodge your case?


----------



## zuk

Bio date: 14 june. Till now is 90 days of waiting ARGH! So fustrating  :'(


----------



## Khan2603

zuk said:


> May be they dont do weekends :/


I was told it's open


----------



## Khan2603

Just waiting on the official email now and call for collection, inquired and got decision email on Wednesday 12th, so depends how long it takes now, inshallah it's all good news.


----------



## _hrxx

zuk said:


> Bio date: 14 june. Till now is 90 days of waiting ARGH! So fustrating  :'(


You're lucky you got an email. It's been 90 working days for me yesterday and I've still not heard back from them. So I guess I'll have to wait till 120 working days 😭.


----------



## nyclon

zuk said:


> Wow good luck  when did you lodge your case?


. See the timeline thread.


----------



## Khan2603

_hrxx said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bio date: 14 june. Till now is 90 days of waiting ARGH! So fustrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :'(
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky you got an email. It's been 90 working days for me yesterday and I've still not heard back from them. So I guess I'll have to wait till 120 working days 😭.
Click to expand...

It's been so tough these past months


----------



## Sophia21

They are not open on weekends only mon-fri 08.00-16.00 

This is timeline: 

Country applying from: Pakistan 
Visa Application Centre: Islamabad 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority) 
Date application submitted (online): 18th July 
Date biometrics taken: 20th July Documents sent: 28th July 
Confirmation email that documents received: 30th August 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks Escalated case: 3rd October 
E-mail "decision made" received: 14th October 
Date visa was received: ???

Insha'Allah he will get the visa.


----------



## positivevibes

Hey guys,

Our priority spouse visa was approved in just 5 days applying from the Philippines. Really so happy right now.

I really don't know how it must feel to be waiting for months for all you kind souls here. It's really not fair that the system makes loved ones go through this! 

I wish you all the best everyone! And a big thanks to all the staff/ members and all the people contributing to this website.

Much love

PV


----------



## nyclon

positivevibes said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Our priority spouse visa was approved in just 5 days applying from the Philippines. Really so happy right now.
> 
> I really don't know how it must feel to be waiting for months for all you kind souls here. It's really not fair that the system makes loved ones go through this!
> 
> I wish you all the best everyone! And a big thanks to all the staff/ members and all the people contributing to this website.
> 
> Much love
> 
> PV


Please remember to update the timeline thread.


----------



## Khan2603

Sophia21 said:


> They are not open on weekends only mon-fri 08.00-16.00
> 
> This is timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Visa Application Centre: Islamabad
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 18th July
> Date biometrics taken: 20th July Documents sent: 28th July
> Confirmation email that documents received: 30th August
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks Escalated case: 3rd October
> E-mail "decision made" received: 14th October
> Date visa was received: ???
> 
> Insha'Allah he will get the visa.


When did you initially find out a decision has been made, I no it was through inquiry, but when was it, trying to work out when I can expect a official email


----------



## nyclon

Khan2603 said:


> When did you initially find out a decision has been made, I no it was through inquiry, but when was it, trying to work out when I can expect a official email



As she noted in her timeline she received a decision has been made email on 14 October.


----------



## Khan2603

nyclon said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you initially find out a decision has been made, I no it was through inquiry, but when was it, trying to work out when I can expect a official email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As she noted in her timeline she received a decision has been made email on 14 October.
Click to expand...

That's was the official email I'm asking about the one she recieved through enquiries


----------



## scoobies

Other priority applications around here also taking a while? 

Its been 3 weeks since my confirmation email and I emailed this week for a status update and the response was my application has "yet to be assigned to an ECO". Find that slightly odd as the status update before this one said a "decision on my application was delayed while further enquiries were being made".  How can further enquiries have been made if my application still hasn't been assigned to an ECO? Anyone else with similar experience?


----------



## Rj88

Nel&Jimmy said:


> No idea - one applicant's MP found this out, that there's a system issue between USA (and Canada?) and UKVI's systems, so that biometrics aren't appearing online for several weeks. When my husband's were done on 7th July, he was told the info would be visible to UKVI within minutes, as they cheerily waved us goodbye! None of the mods have commented on this yet, as far as I know, but believe you me, I'll be taking this up with my MP as soon as I get back to the UK! It needs to be resolved, or at least applicants should be given the right guidance and can set realistic expectations. It explains why US applicants have been appearing to go way over 60 days for straightforward applications, and not received the email that UVKI promise to send if you reach the 60 days timeline and haven't received a decision yet, to explain why.


I'm just confused, if that was actually happening then how come people who paid priority got theirs sooner. I mean they processed their biometric from same places? Like person applying from NYC would go to same office for their biometric yet one gets it yet one got it sooner because she/he fed UKVI more money?! I'm losing it now, like why put false information on their website regarding timeframe. Can't even sue in UK lol that's one thing I learned about uk :/


----------



## Khan2603

Does the applicant need to have there tb test certifcate with them when they fly to the uk after being granted entry clearance.


----------



## Dex103

scoobies said:


> Other priority applications around here also taking a while?
> 
> Its been 3 weeks since my confirmation email and I emailed this week for a status update and the response was my application has "yet to be assigned to an ECO". Find that slightly odd as the status update before this one said a "decision on my application was delayed while further enquiries were being made".  How can further enquiries have been made if my application still hasn't been assigned to an ECO? Anyone else with similar experience?



I'm not sure what's going on over there but it's not good. I did priority as well and this week will be 9 weeks and when I follow up get the usual no updates. Nothing at all. The most frustrating and aggregating thing I ever had to deal with. Trying to get an actual answer out of them and not the generic make no sense at all canned email will never happen.


----------



## zuk

Khan2603 said:


> Does the applicant need to have there tb test certifcate with them when they fly to the uk after being granted entry clearance.


Good question. I want to know too lol


----------



## Rey S.

zuk said:


> Good question. I want to know too lol


Yes, according to the current Home Office migration rules an applicant must TB certificate upon entering the UK. The certificate must be valid. If one does not present a valid certificate, he or she can be taken for TB screening at the port of entry, which could extend the travel time to your destination.


----------



## Khan2603

Rey S. said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I want to know too lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, according to the current Home Office migration rules an applicant must TB certificate upon entering the UK. The certificate must be valid. If one does not present a valid certificate, he or she can be taken for TB screening at the port of entry, which could extend the travel time to your destination.
Click to expand...

A few people I spoke to have told me that they weren't asked for it at the point of entry


----------



## zuk

But the original tb certificate has been sent along with the papers. Only have a copy of it. As long as we get papers back before travel date should be ok.


----------



## AnOceanApart

Dex103 said:


> I'm not sure what's going on over there but it's not good. I did priority as well and this week will be 9 weeks and when I follow up get the usual no updates. Nothing at all. The most frustrating and aggregating thing I ever had to deal with. Trying to get an actual answer out of them and not the generic make no sense at all canned email will never happen.


I'm on 6 weeks (priority) and got the "decision has been delayed/further enquiries" email when I asked for an update, and I bet it's just a generic cop-out so they don't have to explain why they're taking so long over there  So I've chosen not to worry about that email, since it's impossible to speculate anything.


----------



## Khan2603

Start of a new week, week 18, day 84, here's hoping for positive news for us all this week. Inshallah


----------



## _hrxx

zuk said:


> But the original tb certificate has been sent along with the papers. Only have a copy of it. As long as we get papers back before travel date should be ok.


What if the TB test expires before you get it back? Does that mean the husband has get another test done?


----------



## Khan2603

_hrxx said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the original tb certificate has been sent along with the papers. Only have a copy of it. As long as we get papers back before travel date should be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> What if the TB test expires before you get it back? Does that mean the husband has get another test done?
Click to expand...

Yes would have to be done again


----------



## JessFarnworth

I'm curious about the tb test... If we're applying from the USA do we need to have this done? And if so, how long is it good for? I'm sorry if this is a daft question!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mftruglio

JessFarnworth said:


> I'm curious about the tb test... If we're applying from the USA do we need to have this done? And if so, how long is it good for? I'm sorry if this is a daft question!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The TB test is only for residents of certain countries and the US isn't one of them


----------



## Rey S.

Khan2603 said:


> A few people I spoke to have told me that they weren't asked for it at the point of entry


True, but you must have it on you, whether the border control officers ask you to present it or not. The TB certificate rule is not only applicable to the settlement visas, but also to anyone staying longer than 6 months.


----------



## Rey S.

mftruglio said:


> The TB test is only for residents of certain countries and the US isn't one of them


I think there is a list of countries exempt from the TB testing on the .gov.uk website.


----------



## Rey S.

OK, here is the list of the countries that are not exempt from the tuberculosis screening: https://www.gov.uk/tb-test-visa/countries-where-you-need-a-tb-test-to-enter-the-uk


----------



## Sophia21

My husbands visa got refused due to financial requirement and relationship requirements. 
Gutted is to say the least.


----------



## Khan2603

Sophia21 said:


> My husbands visa got refused due to financial requirement and relationship requirements.
> Gutted is to say the least.


I'm very sorry to hear that, did you apply through exemption, what was lacking on the relationship side


----------



## Khan2603

If visa is approved the passport is stamped and if it's refused you get a letter with your passport but does your passport get stamped with a refusal stamp or how does it work?


----------



## Rey S.

Khan2603 said:


> If visa is approved the passport is stamped and if it's refused you get a letter with your passport but does your passport get stamped with a refusal stamp or how does it work?


There is a letter from the ECO that refuses the visa and a little stamp in the passport. The stamp does not say anything like "refused" or "denied". Just a number and a signature.


----------



## Khan2603

Rey S. said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If visa is approved the passport is stamped and if it's refused you get a letter with your passport but does your passport get stamped with a refusal stamp or how does it work?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a letter from the ECO that refuses the visa and a little stamp in the passport.
Click to expand...

Oh right thanks for that, inshallah all goes well


----------



## _hrxx

If you go on the visa4uk website where it says "status" everyone else's says it's completed mine did too but it changed to In Active. A few people says that this is because the case has opened. I was wondering if anyone else's is like that or is it just mines. Another thing is I cannot click on any of the side buttons. So I can't open my application or click on "print application" is anyone else's the same?


----------



## Rey S.

_hrxx said:


> If you go on the visa4uk website where it says "status" everyone else's says it's completed mine did too but it changed to In Active. A few people says that this is because the case has opened. I was wondering if anyone else's is like that or is it just mines. Another thing is I cannot click on any of the side buttons. So I can't open my application or click on "print application" is anyone else's the same?


Interesting thought


----------



## Rey S.

Rey S. said:


> Interesting thought


Although, I do not think this is true, as I was able to print my previous visas (only the last ones) after a decision has been made.


----------



## RicoRan

*Status Check*

I have not visited this site in years because my wife came to the U.S. in 2004 on a marriage visa. She has since moved back to Scotland and I have submitted a Settlement visa application to join her. I have checked my status on visa4uk and it says in read letters "Complete". What does that indicate?

application on line June 27
biometrics July 6
e-mail notification August 12th


----------



## kj_dubbs

Interesting that all June and early July non priority USA apps got their confirmation email mid August. Suggests a big pile was sitting somewhere for 2 months and then suddenly someone tripped over it and thought they better do something with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RicoRan

*Status Check*

It just dawned on me that the status check you see on visa4uk must indicate that the application must be complete, as in completely done for their approval, not that is completely processed. I'd like to be wrong. And I neglected to mention that mine is not a priority.


----------



## _hrxx

kj_dubbs said:


> Interesting that all June and early July non priority USA apps got their confirmation email mid August. Suggests a big pile was sitting somewhere for 2 months and then suddenly someone tripped over it and thought they better do something with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My husband applied in June too and it's been 91 working days as of today and we haven't heard back from them at all. Look as if they have a very big pile and not responding to anyone at all.


----------



## _hrxx

RicoRan said:


> It just dawned on me that the status check you see on visa4uk must indicate that the application must be complete, as in completely done for their approval, not that is completely processed. I'd like to be wrong. And I neglected to mention that mine is not a priority.


Yes that's exactly what I thought. It usually says completed straight after you have submitted the case in. I don't usually check the website but on the 4th of October I checked and it changed to in active and I can't access any of the side buttons.


----------



## Khan2603

Not had the official email yet but getting really nervous and paranoid now, refusal would be devasting, the thoughts are killing me, I don't no wat the approval to refusal ratio is.


----------



## zuk

_hrxx said:


> If you go on the visa4uk website where it says "status" everyone else's says it's completed mine did too but it changed to In Active. A few people says that this is because the case has opened. I was wondering if anyone else's is like that or is it just mines. Another thing is I cannot click on any of the side buttons. So I can't open my application or click on "print application" is anyone else's the same?


Same here.


----------



## zuk

Been more than 7 days and have not heard anything from when i asked for escalation. Thinking to call or email them today? :/


----------



## RicoRan

_hrxx said:


> Yes that's exactly what I thought. It usually says completed straight after you have submitted the case in. I don't usually check the website but on the 4th of October I checked and it changed to in active and I can't access any of the side buttons.


This was the first time I ever looked at that. I have resigned myself that this is a "process". One over which I have no control or input. I will refrain from trying anything until my 60 work days expire and even then I have NO expectations. After seeing some of the heartaches and heartbreaks here, I am best to just let it happen. It is a comfort to know there are no comfort at all for the same reason. So much angst and suffering for families and individuals. It makes little sense at it seems this is all done helter skelter. With the expense of time, money and anguish, you'd expect more from a government. But I could go on and on. My wife and I have a goal, to re-unite and be together forever. Nothing is more important at this time.


----------



## applecider20

Did anyone get a "decision made" email today? My priority spouse application arrived at Sheffield on September 26, which is just 16 working days. I'm so worried it's bad news.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

applecider20 said:


> Did anyone get a "decision made" email today? My priority spouse application arrived at Sheffield on September 26, which is just 16 working days. I'm so worried it's bad news.


It may be be bad news...but it may be good news! Fingers crossed for you 
Nothing here....still waiting, since July 11th! 

Nel


----------



## applecider20

Nel&Jimmy said:


> It may be be bad news...but it may be good news! Fingers crossed for you
> Nothing here....still waiting, since July 11th!
> 
> Nel


Oh man, that is long wait. Fingers crossed for the both of us :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Btw where is that thread for US priority applications where someone was tracking the average waits in a graph?


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

applecider20 said:


> Oh man, that is long wait. Fingers crossed for the both of us :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Btw where is that thread for US priority applications where someone was tracking the average waits in a graph?


That's this thread. I was keeping the timelines recorded in a spreadsheet, but I haven't kept it up to date in the last couple of weeks. I'll try to do it tonight. I need to know date of biometrics, date docs received in Sheffield (according to UPS), and date of 'application being prepared for ECO' email. 

Nel


----------



## shannoncannon

Nel&Jimmy said:


> That's this thread. I was keeping the timelines recorded in a spreadsheet, but I haven't kept it up to date in the last couple of weeks. I'll try to do it tonight. I need to know date of biometrics, date docs received in Sheffield (according to UPS), and date of 'application being prepared for ECO' email.
> 
> Nel


I was looking for the same graph
It seemed, last time I looked, that US priority apps went from 30-45 days down to 25-15 days as the summer peak passed.

I am only at 10 days since my package arrived so if I hear anything within the next two weeks I will be grateful! Especially since I planned a couple costume for Halloween and might have to be here in the states alone lol 

Truly my heart aches for those who are waiting so long, leaving my husband at the airport and having to wait alone has left me scared and doubtful. I can't imagine waiting months and months for approval alone!  I have faith everyone who has worked hard, kept positive, and is patient will get all they have been waiting for.


----------



## AnOceanApart

shannoncannon said:


> I was looking for the same graph
> It seemed, last time I looked, that US priority apps went from 30-45 days down to 25-15 days as the summer peak passed.
> 
> I am only at 10 days since my package arrived so if I hear anything within the next two weeks I will be grateful! Especially since I planned a couple costume for Halloween and might have to be here in the states alone lol
> 
> Truly my heart aches for those who are waiting so long, leaving my husband at the airport and having to wait alone has left me scared and doubtful. I can't imagine waiting months and months for approval alone!  I have faith everyone who has worked hard, kept positive, and is patient will get all they have been waiting for.



That would be nice!  I think Canadian-sent applications never managed to pick up speed, judging by the rare one or two priority ones I've seen that have been waiting even longer than I have. 

There's a private group on Facebook for American-based applicants who are moving to the UK, and it's going to be great when we're over there and needing some familiarity among our fellow countrypeople  Whereabouts in the UK will you be living? I'll be around Leicester!


----------



## tonightstheday

What (if anything) does “escalating” even do? I emailed over the weekend to ask a pretty banal question*, and today received a response that it was being escalated. That makes me think nothing.


*Basically I am giving up my apartment at the start of December, and I asked if my decision hasn’t been reached by then, would I need to submit a new airbill.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

tonightstheday said:


> What (if anything) does “escalating” even do? I emailed over the weekend to ask a pretty banal question*, and today received a response that it was being escalated. That makes me think nothing.
> 
> 
> *Basically I am giving up my apartment at the start of December, and I asked if my decision hasn’t been reached by then, would I need to submit a new airbill.


Correct! Escalating means 'sending the query to the relevant dept at UKVI'. I don't think it means any more than that. You're learning fast!

Re your change of address - there are a few options, including:
1. You can request a change of address on the UPS system, using the tracking number, 
2. You could befriend the new occupant of the apartment, track your package on the original UPS bill, and arrange to collect it from your old apartment on the day. 

Hope that helps,
Nel


----------



## shannoncannon

AnOceanApart said:


> That would be nice!  I think Canadian-sent applications never managed to pick up speed, judging by the rare one or two priority ones I've seen that have been waiting even longer than I have.
> 
> There's a private group on Facebook for American-based applicants who are moving to the UK, and it's going to be great when we're over there and needing some familiarity among our fellow countrypeople  Whereabouts in the UK will you be living? I'll be around Leicester!


I have heard the visa and residency permit process in Canada is even longer than the UK so I am glad you're going there instead of the other way around ;D 

I will be in Watford, it's pretty close to good olde London :flypig:


----------



## Sophia21

Can anyone help me out a little. Im stuck, i have a new thread its called spouse visa refusal. Please anyone with advise. Tia.


----------



## G&L

Nel & Jimmy, I posted somewhere on here already but we're on the same timeline (within one day I think). 

Just thought I'd let you know as there's a few people getting responses now but at least us four are in the same boat!

We'll start panicking when you do =)


----------



## sgkalina

Nel&Jimmy said:


> That's this thread. I was keeping the timelines recorded in a spreadsheet, but I haven't kept it up to date in the last couple of weeks. I'll try to do it tonight. I need to know date of biometrics, date docs received in Sheffield (according to UPS), and date of 'application being prepared for ECO' email.
> 
> Nel


my info is in my sig. (for fiance priority)
I have no patience, and like everyone else, the wait is killing me!!

Shawn
(the female American half in this adventure)


----------



## Khan2603

Another day passes still no official email, getting really tense, praying for the best, may the almighty hear my prayers. Ameen.


----------



## AnOceanApart

shannoncannon said:


> I have heard the visa and residency permit process in Canada is even longer than the UK so I am glad you're going there instead of the other way around ;D
> 
> I will be in Watford, it's pretty close to good olde London :flypig:


Yeah, apparently it's taking a VERY long time now  When I applied in 2010, it took 4-11 months to get permanent residency and I got it in 5, so it was pretty short. As long as I get approved, we don't need to worry about how long we'll have to be apart due to Canada's immigration timelines!


----------



## cheri coco

Hello everyone, 
Today we got that final e-mail to say my husbands passport is ready to pick up. Sadly he forgot to check his email this morning, so we still do not know the result!!!:fingerscrossed:
They said 3-5 days, we got the e-mail to say it had been processed last Thursday, which is four days in total and only two working days. The centre is Accra, Ghana.
Also, today my documents were returned to me. I had only provided a small stamped addressed jiffybag as I only expected a few such as passport to come back. In fact, someone had carefully packaged up almost everything, taped my bag very securely to the package and sent them all back. They kept our statement letters, skype screenshots, yahoo and gmail records and copies of wedding photos, photocopies of marriage certificate and translations, and a copy my husband's TB certificate. They did not even keep a copy of my P60 or a single payslip. I had used labelled clear plastic wallets for documents, as there were so many. Everything had been put back into the correct one. Whether my husband gets his visa approved or not, someone deserves thanks for the care that they have taken, and the fact that they returned so much. We often accuse ECOs of being callous, but they are people with husbands/wives/families too.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

G&L said:


> Nel & Jimmy, I posted somewhere on here already but we're on the same timeline (within one day I think).
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know as there's a few people getting responses now but at least us four are in the same boat!
> 
> We'll start panicking when you do =)


Hi G&L! Missed your earlier post - thanks for posting again. What was your 'ECO email' date? 
Please oh please let it be this week! Only panicking 50% of the time ;-) 
Nel


----------



## ctyler

cheri coco said:


> Hello everyone,
> Today we got that final e-mail to say my husbands passport is ready to pick up. Sadly he forgot to check his email this morning, so we still do not know the result!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said 3-5 days, we got the e-mail to say it had been processed last Thursday, which is four days in total and only two working days. The centre is Accra, Ghana.
> Also, today my documents were returned to me. I had only provided a small stamped addressed jiffybag as I only expected a few such as passport to come back. In fact, someone had carefully packaged up almost everything, taped my bag very securely to the package and sent them all back. They kept our statement letters, skype screenshots, yahoo and gmail records and copies of wedding photos, photocopies of marriage certificate and translations, and a copy my husband's TB certificate. They did not even keep a copy of my P60 or a single payslip. I had used labelled clear plastic wallets for documents, as there were so many. Everything had been put back into the correct one. Whether my husband gets his visa approved or not, someone deserves thanks for the care that they have taken, and the fact that they returned so much. We often accuse ECOs of being callous, but they are people with husbands/wives/families too.


Wishing you all the best! Everything will be just fine!
I've heard about it before, how they're careful with our documents and everything. 
Got my "a decision has been made" email last Friday. Can't wait for my package to arrive back to me!


----------



## Luciangurl2

Khan2603 said:


> Another day passes still no official email, getting really tense, praying for the best, may the almighty hear my prayers. Ameen.


Have you kept and eye on your account at all to check if any money have been refunded I remember constantly having hubby check his because I was so paranoid only to have my visa approved weeks ago as long as you have checked and there's nothing you will get it , wishing you all the best x


----------



## _hrxx

Luciangurl2 said:


> Have you kept and eye on your account at all to check if any money have been refunded I remember constantly having hubby check his because I was so paranoid only to have my visa approved weeks ago as long as you have checked and there's nothing you will get it , wishing you all the best x


But don't some people get a refund after they find out its rejected?


----------



## Sophia21

I really don't understand. I still haven't received the immigration health surcharge refund.


----------



## Khan2603

Luciangurl2 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day passes still no official email, getting really tense, praying for the best, may the almighty hear my prayers. Ameen.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you kept and eye on your account at all to check if any money have been refunded I remember constantly having hubby check his because I was so paranoid only to have my visa approved weeks ago as long as you have checked and there's nothing you will get it , wishing you all the best x
Click to expand...

I've checked my account, so far so good


----------



## Khan2603

Is there a specific time as in day or evening when the official email can come.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

bdewoody said:


> Country applying from: U.S.
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 11/06/2016 (July 11th, 2016)
> Date biometrics taken: 28/06/2016 (July, 28th, 2016)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 03/08/2016 (Aug 3rd, 2016)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Confirmation email that documents received: 21/09/2016 (Sep 21st, 2016)
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: TBD
> 
> No idea why it took nearly 8 weeks from the time my biometric application was submitted to the confirmation email. I hope that doesn't effect the 12 week timeline quoted in the original email. I've been counting down the days to the 12 week estimate - which is this week.


There are a whole bunch of us here on the forum who have had a very long gap between the date biometrics were done and application with supporting gaps were submitted. Something went wrong in the system, clearly! I've added your details to the chart, so you can see the timeline from your biometrics date, AND the timeline from your ECO email. I'm told that UKVI start the timeline from the date they send the ECO email, as that's when they received the biometric data. VERY wrong but there seems to be little we can do about it. It's causing anguish for many, as the timeline is far, far longer than anticipated, and no communication from UKVI. 
View attachment USA Non Priority Visa apps at 18.10.2016.pdf

Nel


----------



## Khan2603

Just got the official email now, but collection will be tomorrow, I request everyone to pray for me please


----------



## Shraddha123

Khan2603 said:


> Just got the official email now, but collection will be tomorrow, I request everyone to pray for me please


I'm so Happy for all the best this time tomorrow you will be celebrating success x


----------



## _hrxx

Khan2603 said:


> Just got the official email now, but collection will be tomorrow, I request everyone to pray for me please


Hopefully it's good news and inshallah we all get some sort of emails soon x


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Khan2603 said:


> Just got the official email now, but collection will be tomorrow, I request everyone to pray for me please


fingers crossed for you - I hope it is the news you have been waiting for  
Nel


----------



## Khan2603

Thanks to everyone for there support and kind messages just keep me in your prayers


----------



## Khan2603

Also got my documents back today, is this normal


----------



## Haley&Tom3

@ Nel&Jimmy 

My biometrics was June 27th, application was received on July 11th and I got the confirmation email of documents received on August 11th.

Just wanted to make sure my details were correct on there. Thanks for putting that together!! 

-- Haley


----------



## kellythecat

I got my email today!! im still worried though cause I didnt sign the application. So nervous!
its been 50 days. so earlier than I expected!


----------



## GlenPHX

Nel&Jimmy said:


> bdewoody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: U.S.
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 11/06/2016 (July 11th, 2016)
> Date biometrics taken: 28/06/2016 (July, 28th, 2016)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 03/08/2016 (Aug 3rd, 2016)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Confirmation email that documents received: 21/09/2016 (Sep 21st, 2016)
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: TBD
> 
> No idea why it took nearly 8 weeks from the time my biometric application was submitted to the confirmation email. I hope that doesn't effect the 12 week timeline quoted in the original email. I've been counting down the days to the 12 week estimate - which is this week.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a whole bunch of us here on the forum who have had a very long gap between the date biometrics were done and application with supporting gaps were submitted. Something went wrong in the system, clearly! I've added your details to the chart, so you can see the timeline from your biometrics date, AND the timeline from your ECO email. I'm told that UKVI start the timeline from the date they send the ECO email, as that's when they received the biometric data. VERY wrong but there seems to be little we can do about it. It's causing anguish for many, as the timeline is far, far longer than anticipated, and no communication from UKVI.
> [iurl="http://www.expatforum.com/expats/attachment.php?attachmentid=70842&d=1476792751"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> Nel
Click to expand...

My ECO email was Sept 21 also.


----------



## G&L

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Hi G&L! Missed your earlier post - thanks for posting again. What was your 'ECO email' date?
> Please oh please let it be this week! Only panicking 50% of the time ;-)
> Nel


We're 5 days ahead of you on the ECO email, although we sent our application after you (and untracked, which was a nightmare as it was 'missing' somewhere between California and Sheffield for weeks!)

Applied from USA (non-priority) 
Date applied online: July 10th 
Biometric: July 14th 
Email of docs received: August 12th 

The only consolation is that we're both earning money as long as this goes on, plus the£400 we saved on non-priority. So we're emotionally failing but financially better off


----------



## mdss

Nel&Jimmy said:


> There are a whole bunch of us here on the forum who have had a very long gap between the date biometrics were done and application with supporting gaps were submitted. Something went wrong in the system, clearly! I've added your details to the chart, so you can see the timeline from your biometrics date, AND the timeline from your ECO email. I'm told that UKVI start the timeline from the date they send the ECO email, as that's when they received the biometric data. VERY wrong but there seems to be little we can do about it. It's causing anguish for many, as the timeline is far, far longer than anticipated, and no communication from UKVI.
> View attachment 70842
> 
> Nel


Hi, I'm just wondering if there is a graph for USA Priority settlement visa applications?
My info is:
Online Application Date: 29 July
Biometrics: 4 August
Documents received in Sheffield: 11 August

And I've gotten absolutely no response since. I have a lawyer, who wrote an email and letter for an update on the application status two weeks ago, but did not get any response. I'm trying to search through this thread for other US priority timelines, but wasn't sure if there was a handy chart like this one. Thanks in advance for your time/thoughts!


----------



## DJ_UK

Haley&Tom3 said:


> @ Nel&Jimmy
> 
> My biometrics was June 27th, application was received on July 11th and I got the confirmation email of documents received on August 11th.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure my details were correct on there. Thanks for putting that together!!
> 
> -- Haley


@Haley&Tom3
We received an email asking for confirmation of the return address today (18/10/2106) and our application was confirmed on the same date as yours so I will hope that you should hear any day now!


----------



## DJ_UK

mdss said:


> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse, Priority
> Country applying from: USA
> Date application submitted online: 29 July 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 4 August 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11 August 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Confirmation email that documents received: None so far


We had a similar timeline and heard today asking for confirmation of return address. I will keep my fingers crossed that you will hear any day now!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*USA timelines*

Attached are the USA Non Priority, and the USA Priority timelines.
If there's data missing on your timeline, it's because I don't have it - feel free to send it and I'll update the chart. 
Please note that since we figured out that UKVI are starting the 12 week service standard from the date they issue the 'application received and being prepared for ECO' email, and NOT from the date of the biometrics appointment or the date the application & documents were delivered to Sheffield, these timelines have changed. A LOT. I think (but don't quote me on this!) you need to look at the date you received that 'ECO email', and count from there. 
If any of the dates are wrong, my apologies - not easy to focus, as my mother's still in hospital and UKVI haven't responded to our request to expedite on compassionate grounds. 
Nel 
View attachment USA Non Priority Visa apps at 18.10.2016.pdf


View attachment USA Priority Visa timeline at 18 October 2016.pdf


----------



## sgkalina

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Attached are the USA Non Priority, and the USA Priority timelines.
> If there's data missing on your timeline, it's because I don't have it - feel free to send it and I'll update the chart.
> Please note that since we figured out that UKVI are starting the 12 week service standard from the date they issue the 'application received and being prepared for ECO' email, and NOT from the date of the biometrics appointment or the date the application & documents were delivered to Sheffield, these timelines have changed. A LOT. I think (but don't quote me on this!) you need to look at the date you received that 'ECO email', and count from there.
> If any of the dates are wrong, my apologies - not easy to focus, as my mother's still in hospital and UKVI haven't responded to our request to expedite on compassionate grounds.
> Nel
> View attachment 70850
> 
> 
> View attachment 70858


YOU ARE A GEM for having taken over the charts for priority and non-priority, especially with your situation regarding your mum.

Thank you again for doing this. And hey you Sept people -- speak up if you've gotten your visas back so we can get the charts updated 

Thanks ...

Shawn
the female half of this adventure !

:humble:


----------



## mama123

Khan2603 said:


> Just got the official email now, but collection will be tomorrow, I request everyone to pray for me please


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:hoping for a good outcome for you!!


----------



## Khan2603

mama123 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the official email now, but collection will be tomorrow, I request everyone to pray for me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping for a good outcome for you!!
Click to expand...

Hoping the almighty will give this decision in my favour. Ameen


----------



## mdss

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Attached are the USA Non Priority, and the USA Priority timelines.
> If there's data missing on your timeline, it's because I don't have it - feel free to send it and I'll update the chart.
> Please note that since we figured out that UKVI are starting the 12 week service standard from the date they issue the 'application received and being prepared for ECO' email, and NOT from the date of the biometrics appointment or the date the application & documents were delivered to Sheffield, these timelines have changed. A LOT. I think (but don't quote me on this!) you need to look at the date you received that 'ECO email', and count from there.
> If any of the dates are wrong, my apologies - not easy to focus, as my mother's still in hospital and UKVI haven't responded to our request to expedite on compassionate grounds.
> Nel
> View attachment 70850
> 
> 
> View attachment 70858


Thank you so much for this, Nel&Jimmy! I really appreciate you taking the time to keep track and update this information, it's so helpful in a situation where very little has been helpful!

I'm so sorry to hear about your mother, and your neverending wait. I can't imagine how extra frustrating that is. My fingers are crossed that you hear so soon! It has to be any day now, right?


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

mdss said:


> Thank you so much for this, Nel&Jimmy! I really appreciate you taking the time to keep track and update this information, it's so helpful in a situation where very little has been helpful!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your mother, and your neverending wait. I can't imagine how extra frustrating that is. My fingers are crossed that you hear so soon! It has to be any day now, right?


You're welcome. It's good to be able to do something to help everyone out 

Situation with my mother is bad. She only has my step father to visit her. He's 92 and now he's picked up a bug from the hospital so she's had no visitors in 3 days :-( It just sucks, and we're all out of positivity, having started this process on July 7th! These things are sent to test us, right?! Good luck to everyone who's waiting, especiallly those separated from family. 
Nel


----------



## shannoncannon

Nel&Jimmy said:


> You're welcome. It's good to be able to do something to help everyone out
> 
> Situation with my mother is bad. She only has my step father to visit her. He's 92 and now he's picked up a bug from the hospital so she's had no visitors in 3 days :-( It just sucks, and we're all out of positivity, having started this process on July 7th! These things are sent to test us, right?! Good luck to everyone who's waiting, especiallly those separated from family.
> Nel


Thank you so so much!! We appreciate you so much!! I hope your mother knows how much you love her and I am sure she is rooting for you sick or not!!

PS
my docs were accepted October 3rd, and got my email the 4th ;D


----------



## shannoncannon

Also.... it looks like decision emails come on Thurs-Sun only??


----------



## neurock15

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Attached are the USA Non Priority, and the USA Priority timelines.
> If there's data missing on your timeline, it's because I don't have it - feel free to send it and I'll update the chart.
> Please note that since we figured out that UKVI are starting the 12 week service standard from the date they issue the 'application received and being prepared for ECO' email, and NOT from the date of the biometrics appointment or the date the application & documents were delivered to Sheffield, these timelines have changed. A LOT. I think (but don't quote me on this!) you need to look at the date you received that 'ECO email', and count from there.
> If any of the dates are wrong, my apologies - not easy to focus, as my mother's still in hospital and UKVI haven't responded to our request to expedite on compassionate grounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nel
> [iurl="http://www.expatforum.com/expats/attachment.php?attachmentid=70850&d=1476823810"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.expatforum.com/expats/attachment.php?attachmentid=70858&d=1476823810"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Hi! Tried to post update so that you can amend your charts: 
ECO email rec'd: 27 Sept
Decision made email: 18 October


----------



## Khan2603

Thanks to the almighty, with the grace and the will of God my visa has been accepted, I cannot begin to explain my joy, I must thank each and every individual on here for there support, you have all helped me through this very difficult period and I'm grateful to all, I'm always here for you all and will pray you all get positive news inshallah.


----------



## Rj88

Khan2603 said:


> Thanks to the almighty, with the grace and the will of God my visa has been accepted, I cannot begin to explain my joy, I must thank each and every individual on here for there support, you have all helped me through this very difficult period and I'm grateful to all, I'm always here for you all and will pray you all get positive news inshallah.


Congratulations khan! Hope you and your spouse have wonderful life ahead.


----------



## Khan2603

Rj88 said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the almighty, with the grace and the will of God my visa has been accepted, I cannot begin to explain my joy, I must thank each and every individual on here for there support, you have all helped me through this very difficult period and I'm grateful to all, I'm always here for you all and will pray you all get positive news inshallah.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations khan! Hope you and your spouse have wonderful life ahead.
Click to expand...

Ameen thank you to and best of luck


----------



## _hrxx

Khan2603 said:


> Thanks to the almighty, with the grace and the will of God my visa has been accepted, I cannot begin to explain my joy, I must thank each and every individual on here for there support, you have all helped me through this very difficult period and I'm grateful to all, I'm always here for you all and will pray you all get positive news inshallah.


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## nyclon

Khan2603 said:


> Thanks to the almighty, with the grace and the will of God my visa has been accepted, I cannot begin to explain my joy, I must thank each and every individual on here for there support, you have all helped me through this very difficult period and I'm grateful to all, I'm always here for you all and will pray you all get positive news inshallah.


Please remember to update the timeline thread with your full timeline.


----------



## Khan2603

nyclon said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the almighty, with the grace and the will of God my visa has been accepted, I cannot begin to explain my joy, I must thank each and every individual on here for there support, you have all helped me through this very difficult period and I'm grateful to all, I'm always here for you all and will pray you all get positive news inshallah.
> 
> 
> 
> Please remember to update the timeline thread with your full timeline.
Click to expand...

I will do in a bit


----------



## Shraddha123

Khan2603 said:


> Thanks to the almighty, with the grace and the will of God my visa has been accepted, I cannot begin to explain my joy, I must thank each and every individual on here for there support, you have all helped me through this very difficult period and I'm grateful to all, I'm always here for you all and will pray you all get positive news inshallah.


Congratulations 🎊🎉 Thank God, I'm so happy for u sister wish ur spouse and easy journey to the uk, please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## Haley&Tom3

My timeline:

Country: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority)
Date biometrics taken: June 27, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation email that documents received: August 11, 2016
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision Made Email: October 19, 2016
Date your visa was received: TBD

Finally got my decision made email! Thanks for everyone who has posted on here and kept me going. Hoping that the package comes as soon as possible so I can get flights booked and head to the UK!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Khan2603 said:


> Thanks to the almighty, with the grace and the will of God my visa has been accepted, I cannot begin to explain my joy, I must thank each and every individual on here for there support, you have all helped me through this very difficult period and I'm grateful to all, I'm always here for you all and will pray you all get positive news inshallah.


So happy for you :clap2::cheer2: After all the pain of not knowing, you have your greatest wish!! All the best to you and your family 
Nel


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Haley&Tom3 said:


> My timeline:
> 
> Country: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority)
> Date biometrics taken: June 27, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11, 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Confirmation email that documents received: August 11, 2016
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision Made Email: October 19, 2016
> Date your visa was received: TBD
> 
> Finally got my decision made email! Thanks for everyone who has posted on here and kept me going. Hoping that the package comes as soon as possible so I can get flights booked and head to the UK!


Huge congrats Haley&Tom3!!! Hope you receive the package very, very soon!! 
Nel


----------



## kj_dubbs

FINALLY. 'A decision has been made' email received today. 

85 days since documents signed for in Sheffield. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

kj_dubbs said:


> FINALLY. 'A decision has been made' email received today.
> 
> 85 days since documents signed for in Sheffield.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank goodness! That's great news!!! Hope you don't have to wait too long to find out!! 
Nel


----------



## bgitouk

My Employer received a call from Home office this morning, the call was then passed to myself to answer some further questions.

The lady was very nice and did not make me feel on edge at all. She asked about the nature of our business, what the office looks like, what my salary is, what amount I get paid per month, my husbands DOB, our date of marriage. She also asked if either myself (Sponsor) or my husband (applicant) were related to my Managing Director - which the answer was No.

The call lasted no longer than 10 mins for either my employer or myself. There were a few pieces of financial information she requested (such as financial turnover for the company) we would need to get from our accountant and she said she was very happy with the information provided during our call and there was no need for the additional information. She mentioned this was the last check before being handed back to the caseworker, who would have the file this afternoon and we should expect to hear something within a few weeks.

I knew they were going to call my employer as I work for a small company (only 4 employees) and we are based in a converted Farm in the middle of the Cotswolds with quite a large financial turnover. It just sounds suspicious writing this outloud, so completely understand why checks would need to be made. So pleased to know the application is being worked on.

71 days from Biometrics today
And 13 working days since the not straightforward email.

Just thought I would post my experience for those of you who have concerns.


----------



## RicoRan

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Attached are the USA Non Priority, and the USA Priority timelines.
> If there's data missing on your timeline, it's because I don't have it - feel free to send it and I'll update the chart.
> Please note that since we figured out that UKVI are starting the 12 week service standard from the date they issue the 'application received and being prepared for ECO' email, and NOT from the date of the biometrics appointment or the date the application & documents were delivered to Sheffield, these timelines have changed. A LOT. I think (but don't quote me on this!) you need to look at the date you received that 'ECO email', and count from there.
> If any of the dates are wrong, my apologies - not easy to focus, as my mother's still in hospital and UKVI haven't responded to our request to expedite on compassionate grounds.
> Nel
> View attachment 70850
> 
> 
> View attachment 70858


Would you add my data to the chart please?
Non-Priority
On-line application June 27th
Biometrics July 6th
ECO e-mail August 12th
Thank you.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

RicoRan said:


> Would you add my data to the chart please?
> Non-Priority
> On-line application June 27th
> Biometrics July 6th
> ECO e-mail August 12th
> Thank you.


Certainly I will. What was the date that your application & supporting docs were received at Sheffield (according to your UPS tracking info)?
Nel


----------



## ctyler

OK, got my decision made email last Friday (14th). Waiting for my package to arrive, so far, no news. Sometimes I hate the Brazilian post service


----------



## _hrxx

bgitouk said:


> My Employer received a call from Home office this morning, the call was then passed to myself to answer some further questions.
> 
> The lady was very nice and did not make me feel on edge at all. She asked about the nature of our business, what the office looks like, what my salary is, what amount I get paid per month, my husbands DOB, our date of marriage. She also asked if either myself (Sponsor) or my husband (applicant) were related to my Managing Director - which the answer was No.
> 
> The call lasted no longer than 10 mins for either my employer or myself. There were a few pieces of financial information she requested (such as financial turnover for the company) we would need to get from our accountant and she said she was very happy with the information provided during our call and there was no need for the additional information. She mentioned this was the last check before being handed back to the caseworker, who would have the file this afternoon and we should expect to hear something within a few weeks.
> 
> I knew they were going to call my employer as I work for a small company (only 4 employees) and we are based in a converted Farm in the middle of the Cotswolds with quite a large financial turnover. It just sounds suspicious writing this outloud, so completely understand why checks would need to be made. So pleased to know the application is being worked on.
> 
> 71 days from Biometrics today
> And 13 working days since the not straightforward email.
> 
> Just thought I would post my experience for those of you who have concerns.


I had the exact same phone call on 5th October as I work for a small company too, there's only 4 of us that works there. But I've still not heard back from them. It's been 2 weeks since the call as of today.


----------



## bgitouk

I'm sure you have got to hear very soon!

Did they mention if there were further checks to do on your application?

How many days since biometrics are you on today?



_hrxx said:


> I had the exact same phone call on 5th October as I work for a small company too, there's only 4 of us that works there. But I've still not heard back from them. It's been 2 weeks since the call as of today.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*USA Priority & Non Priority timelines*

Here's the latest, as I have it for USA Non-priority and Priority settlement applications..

View attachment USA Non Priority Visa apps at 19.10.2016.pdf


View attachment USA Priority Visa timeline at 19 October 2016.pdf


Good luck to all those who are hoping for a decision soon...we surely can't have much longer to wait?! 

Nel


----------



## nyclon

RicoRan said:


> Would you add my data to the chart please?
> Non-Priority
> On-line application June 27th
> Biometrics July 6th
> ECO e-mail August 12th
> Thank you.


. 

It would be helpful if you posted your full timeline on the timeline thread.


----------



## _hrxx

bgitouk said:


> I'm sure you have got to hear very soon!
> 
> Did they mention if there were further checks to do on your application?
> 
> How many days since biometrics are you on today?


I hope so! And nope they didn't say anything extra just asked a bunch of questions which kept the conversation going for 15 minutes. 
My husband biometric were given on the 9th June handed the papers in on the 17th June and the documents were received on the 20th June then got not straightforward case email on the 24th August phone call on the 5th October 😭 it's been 93 working days and haven't heard anything


----------



## gretchendavid

*Yes!*

Got my decision made email today too! Such a relief after all this time. Thanks to everyone here for your support, especially Nel&Jimmy -- surely you'll get yours very soon now too. :whoo:


----------



## bgitouk

I'm sure you are just days... if not hours from good news! :fingerscrossed:

Keep the hope. I'm listening out for your good news. There's still 2 more working days this week... anything is possible!



_hrxx said:


> I hope so! And nope they didn't say anything extra just asked a bunch of questions which kept the conversation going for 15 minutes.
> My husband biometric were given on the 9th June handed the papers in on the 17th June and the documents were received on the 20th June then got not straightforward case email on the 24th August phone call on the 5th October 😭 it's been 93 working days and haven't heard anything


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

gretchendavid said:


> Got my decision made email today too! Such a relief after all this time. Thanks to everyone here for your support, especially Nel&Jimmy -- surely you'll get yours very soon now too. :whoo:


Oh wow!!! Congrats!! What a relief! Hope you get the package back in double-quick time 

Thank you for your kind thought. I really hope we do - I just spoke to my mother for the first time since her accident, and we REALLY need to get over there!
Nel


----------



## TGUN

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Oh wow!!! Congrats!! What a relief! Hope you get the package back in double-quick time
> 
> Thank you for your kind thought. I really hope we do - I just spoke to my mother for the first time since her accident, and we REALLY need to get over there!
> Nel


Nel&Jimmy,

Everyone on here so hopes that your own piece of good news follows quickly.

You have been so positive and supportive towards everyone that you deserve your share of good fortune.

Praying that you get to see your mother very soon and that you can have a joyous reunion.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

TGUN said:


> Nel&Jimmy,
> 
> Everyone on here so hopes that your own piece of good news follows quickly.
> 
> You have been so positive and supportive towards everyone that you deserve your share of good fortune.
> 
> Praying that you get to see your mother very soon and that you can have a joyous reunion.


Bless you TGUN - thank you so much for taking the time to post this. Hope you're all enjoying being together again in the UK, and your DIL is settling in well.
Nel


----------



## nyclon

gretchendavid said:


> Got my decision made email today too! Such a relief after all this time. Thanks to everyone here for your support, especially Nel&Jimmy -- surely you'll get yours very soon now too. :whoo:


Please remember to update the timeline thread with your full timeline.


----------



## zuk

bgitouk said:


> My Employer received a call from Home office this morning, the call was then passed to myself to answer some further questions.
> 
> The lady was very nice and did not make me feel on edge at all. She asked about the nature of our business, what the office looks like, what my salary is, what amount I get paid per month, my husbands DOB, our date of marriage. She also asked if either myself (Sponsor) or my husband (applicant) were related to my Managing Director - which the answer was No.
> 
> The call lasted no longer than 10 mins for either my employer or myself. There were a few pieces of financial information she requested (such as financial turnover for the company) we would need to get from our accountant and she said she was very happy with the information provided during our call and there was no need for the additional information. She mentioned this was the last check before being handed back to the caseworker, who would have the file this afternoon and we should expect to hear something within a few weeks.
> 
> I knew they were going to call my employer as I work for a small company (only 4 employees) and we are based in a converted Farm in the middle of the Cotswolds with quite a large financial turnover. It just sounds suspicious writing this outloud, so completely understand why checks would need to be made. So pleased to know the application is being worked on.
> 
> 71 days from Biometrics today
> And 13 working days since the not straightforward email.
> 
> Just thought I would post my experience for those of you who have concerns.


Thank you for posting this. Ive not got a call yet from them nor has my manager. :/ 4 months plus . Did they call from a private number?


----------



## zuk

Khan2603 said:


> Thanks to the almighty, with the grace and the will of God my visa has been accepted, I cannot begin to explain my joy, I must thank each and every individual on here for there support, you have all helped me through this very difficult period and I'm grateful to all, I'm always here for you all and will pray you all get positive news inshallah.


Congrats  happy for you x


----------



## RicoRan

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Certainly I will. What was the date that your application & supporting docs were received at Sheffield (according to your UPS tracking info)?
> Nel


Yes


----------



## kmathews03

*Fiance Visa*

Hello, I'm new here. I applied for my Visa July 06, 2016, Biometrics & everything done & received by July 08, 2016 via UPS tracking. I received notification that it was received in Sheffield for processing in Mid-August, they requested Appendix 2 (nowhere on the application stated they required this?) My fiancé is in Britain & he got it to them the very next day & we had email confirmation that they received it on Aug 21st. My emails say that if the application is not processed within 12 weeks you will be contacted with an explanation. I have heard crickets since then & we are right at 15 weeks from my application date. I was hoping to move on November 27 when my apartment lease in the US runs out. I have sent multiple emails & have not even received the automatic response on the last 2 online forms I submitted. Is anyone having this same experience? Is 15 weeks of patience over the top, or have they simply lost my application??? Kind of freaking out over here.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

kmathews03 said:


> Hello, I'm new here. I applied for my Visa July 06, 2016, Biometrics & everything done & received by July 08, 2016 via UPS tracking. I received notification that it was received in Sheffield for processing in Mid-August, they requested Appendix 2 (nowhere on the application stated they required this?) My fiancé is in Britain & he got it to them the very next day & we had email confirmation that they received it on Aug 21st. My emails say that if the application is not processed within 12 weeks you will be contacted with an explanation. I have heard crickets since then & we are right at 15 weeks from my application date. I was hoping to move on November 27 when my apartment lease in the US runs out. I have sent multiple emails & have not even received the automatic response on the last 2 online forms I submitted. Is anyone having this same experience? Is 15 weeks of patience over the top, or have they simply lost my application??? Kind of freaking out over here.



hi! Join the rest of us USA people who are freaking out ;-) Our rental ends 4th November....and we've already moved 3 times! 
I don't know if this makes you feel better, but we think UKVI start the timeline from the date you received the 'application received & being prepared for ECO' email. Bit of a shock to those of on a similar timeframe to you but knowing that's what is happening is a bit of reassurance (to me, anyway). From your dates, you're probably around the same timeframe as us, 45 or so days.
And yes, completely agree - there was nothing to say about including the Appendix 2! I missed it when preparing the application, and so did our supposedly licensed/trained immigration advisor. I spotted it when doing a final run through. Glad they allowed you to submit it after the fact though.
Nel


----------



## kmathews03

Thanks for your response, Nel! So stressful to have to keep moving. Is your fiancé currently in the US with you, or are you applying for a marriage visa to the UK? I guess that answer is as good as any regarding the timeline! However, if it is from the application received date, they should not put in the email "12 weeks from the application date" & keep referencing the biometric date on the timescale on the website! The expectation has not been set clearly & the communication is atrocious! However, I am glad I am not alone in this, fingers crossed we both hear something back soon


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

kmathews03 said:


> Thanks for your response, Nel! So stressful to have to keep moving. Is your fiancé currently in the US with you, or are you applying for a marriage visa to the UK? I guess that answer is as good as any regarding the timeline! However, if it is from the application received date, they should not put in the email "12 weeks from the application date" & keep referencing the biometric date on the timescale on the website! The expectation has not been set clearly & the communication is atrocious! However, I am glad I am not alone in this, fingers crossed we both hear something back soon


Yes, here with my husband but desperate to get home to the UK! Ours is a settlement visa application. 
I agree that the communication is atrocious - makes a stressful process so much worse than it needs to be! No, you're not alone....I'll message you and introduce you to others.
Nel


----------



## scoobies

Nel&Jimmy thanks SO much for taking the time to create that spreadsheet, it's been nice to see what some of the other priority applicants waiting times have been like. When you have no real timeline to go off of the whole process becomes way more stressful than it needs to be!

I see you added my timeline to the spreadsheet but missed out a couple dates. I thought it would be helpful to update you in case you need it! 

UPS Docs Delivered: 16th September
ECO email: 23rd of September 
32 working days since UPS docs delivered
18 working days since ECO email

Thanks again for taking the time to compile all this, I've found it very helpful! And here's hoping you hear a decision soon, it's about time!!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

scoobies said:


> Nel&Jimmy thanks SO much for taking the time to create that spreadsheet, it's been nice to see what some of the other priority applicants waiting times have been like. When you have no real timeline to go off of the whole process becomes way more stressful than it needs to be!
> 
> I see you added my timeline to the spreadsheet but missed out a couple dates. I thought it would be helpful to update you in case you need it!
> 
> UPS Docs Delivered: 5th September
> ECO email: 23rd of September
> 32 working days since UPS docs delivered
> 18 working days since ECO email
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to compile all this, I've found it very helpful! And here's hoping you hear a decision soon, it's about time!!


To be fair, it was a previous applicant who gets the credit for creating the xls - I just agreed to take on the updating! Have added your data - you'll see it when I upload the new versions tonight or tomorrow morning.
Nel


----------



## bgitouk

Yes they called from a private number. I'm not sure what their criteria is for doing the employer call but like I said I work for a very small company. There were many reasons why I knew they would want to call and check my working environment.

What date did you receive the not straightforward email?



zuk said:


> Thank you for posting this. Ive not got a call yet from them nor has my manager. :/ 4 months plus . Did they call from a private number?


----------



## Hmc8841

Nel for some reason the non priority works but not the priorty. Has any one else had any trouble by chance?


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Hmc8841 said:


> Nel for some reason the non priority works but not the priorty. Has any one else had any trouble by chance?


Do you mean you can't open the Priority one? I've reprinted to PDF and attached it again. Hope you can open it!
Nel

View attachment USA Priority Visa timeline at 19 October 2016.pdf


----------



## zuk

I got the email 1st september. Since then ive not heard anything from them


----------



## AnOceanApart

Khan2603 said:


> Thanks to the almighty, with the grace and the will of God my visa has been accepted, I cannot begin to explain my joy, I must thank each and every individual on here for there support, you have all helped me through this very difficult period and I'm grateful to all, I'm always here for you all and will pray you all get positive news inshallah.


Congratulations!!! May your life be full of joy, good adventure, and love


----------



## AnOceanApart

Also a big congrats to those of you who got decision made emails in the last day or so!! Maybe things are finally starting to properly MOVE again!! 

And about Nel&Jimmy's awesome work picking up the charts where gjscott left off: I concur! You're doing great with those and it's that and your wonderful attitude that really shine here and keep us all upbeat


----------



## Rj88

I got email from them asking to escalate my application and requested infromation, I'm bit confused about "type of escalation" question...anyone else had that?


----------



## cheri coco

ctyler said:


> Wishing you all the best! Everything will be just fine!
> I've heard about it before, how they're careful with our documents and everything.
> Got my "a decision has been made" email last Friday. Can't wait for my package to arrive back to me!


Thank you ctyler, hope your news was good. As indeed I hope everyone's news is good. Sadly, my husband's visa application was refused, on the grounds that we have not spent enough time together since our marriage three years ago. It was not a very nice wedding anniversary present. Unfortunately my husband has never been allowed a tourist visa to visit this country, and when we married I had the costs of two homes, a daughter that I was supporting at university and another that had just left university and still needed parental help. Then when the Ebola outbreak happened my husband did not want me to go over at all. Most people in his country believed that Ebola was there, but that the government was covering it up. During this time our landlord also dumped us from our flat over there, due to the fact that we did not belong to his church, and we got no deposit back as the agent had gone out of business. We basically lost everything, various people are looking after our belongings, but I don't expect to ever see them again. The ECO was also very disparaging about our methods of keeping in contact with one another, saying that more modern methods are available, and there is no excuse for us not to use them!! Nevertheless, I provided vast amounts of emails, yahoo messages and skype messages for the entire time that we have known each other. We actually have many thousands of pages of these, but I sent only a couple of hundred because you have to draw the line somewhere, so I sent some lists of messages, then some examples of how the list equated in terms of number of pages and number of hours. I also wrote in my letter all the email account names that we used over this period, our skype names and account names, pictures of our skype identities with our photos enlarged, screenshots of every birthday, new year, mother's day, valentine's day, christmas and wedding anniversary greeting from my husband. We do make skype calls too, and masses of text messages, but on the whole still prefer to write because my hearing is not very good. I think the ECO was just annoyed because we communicate in French. But they do say that they are not interested in the content of our communication, just the fact that we communicate...hmmm. Obviously not true. I did not enjoy my love life being treated like it's so much dirt beneath their feet. In fact, during the first year of our relationship a lot of our communication was telepathic, but as this is not considered normal, it was best not to mention. Right now I'm so fed up that I don't care what anyone thinks. At the time it freaked out my close workmates. They were probably relieved when we got married...they were actually very surprised when i appeared back at work on the appointed day, as they expected me to never come back. But I had children...
I will always remember that day.My husband made me pack, the landlord and his wife took us to the airport and everyone took photos and told me very firmly that Africans don't cry. I knew that already. But afterwards I hid in the toilets. My fellow-passengers eventually dragged me out and i caught my flight. An old lady talked to me all the long way back to Paris. As the flight descended she rustled in her bag then sat up vaguely perturbed holding a headscarf. I smiled and held out my hand, palm downwards. She smiled, and did not ask how I knew, before she knew, that she had forgotten the pin to her headscarf. Paris was -! and the fields around Heathrow shrouded in snow. I sat in arrivals, unwilling to face the world. eventually helped a young woman with a baby and too many bags go through customs and safely into her taxi. It was soooo cold. I wore my honeysuckle patterned pillowcase like a headscarf, then at six a.m gave up and rifled my suitcase and wore an African ....(word not allowed on forum) on top of my English clothes as I trundled my suitcase down the lane to the village. Someone gave me a lift, and by teatime the whole village knew that Ruth had married an African. I hid for the next eight months... 
Sorry about the reminiscing. Feel free to edit.
Best wishes to all fellow spouses and families, wherever you are along the road. Always remember that you are so much better than the people who are judging you. You are, and always will be, an ambassador for your country and for your husband or wife's country, and more than that, a little bridge between one people and another, a little nail in the coffin of hate and mistrust, of stereotypes and misunderstanding. So take care, and most of all, never forget these times, because they are your badge of honor.


----------



## cheri coco

Khan2603 said:


> Thanks to the almighty, with the grace and the will of God my visa has been accepted, I cannot begin to explain my joy, I must thank each and every individual on here for there support, you have all helped me through this very difficult period and I'm grateful to all, I'm always here for you all and will pray you all get positive news inshallah.


Wishing that your lives will be blessed with happiness.


----------



## zuk

I got a call from a no id caller this morning around 9ish but i missed the call. Wondering could it have been the visa lot calling :/ did i miss the chance :/


----------



## mama123

cheri coco said:


> Thank you ctyler, hope your news was good. As indeed I hope everyone's news is good. Sadly, my husband's visa application was refused, on the grounds that we have not spent enough time together since our marriage three years ago. It was not a very nice wedding anniversary present. Unfortunately my husband has never been allowed a tourist visa to visit this country, and when we married I had the costs of two homes, a daughter that I was supporting at university and another that had just left university and still needed parental help. Then when the Ebola outbreak happened my husband did not want me to go over at all. Most people in his country believed that Ebola was there, but that the government was covering it up. During this time our landlord also dumped us from our flat over there, due to the fact that we did not belong to his church, and we got no deposit back as the agent had gone out of business. We basically lost everything, various people are looking after our belongings, but I don't expect to ever see them again. The ECO was also very disparaging about our methods of keeping in contact with one another, saying that more modern methods are available, and there is no excuse for us not to use them!! Nevertheless, I provided vast amounts of emails, yahoo messages and skype messages for the entire time that we have known each other. We actually have many thousands of pages of these, but I sent only a couple of hundred because you have to draw the line somewhere, so I sent some lists of messages, then some examples of how the list equated in terms of number of pages and number of hours. I also wrote in my letter all the email account names that we used over this period, our skype names and account names, pictures of our skype identities with our photos enlarged, screenshots of every birthday, new year, mother's day, valentine's day, christmas and wedding anniversary greeting from my husband. We do make skype calls too, and masses of text messages, but on the whole still prefer to write because my hearing is not very good. I think the ECO was just annoyed because we communicate in French. But they do say that they are not interested in the content of our communication, just the fact that we communicate...hmmm. Obviously not true. I did not enjoy my love life being treated like it's so much dirt beneath their feet. In fact, during the first year of our relationship a lot of our communication was telepathic, but as this is not considered normal, it was best not to mention. Right now I'm so fed up that I don't care what anyone thinks. At the time it freaked out my close workmates. They were probably relieved when we got married...they were actually very surprised when i appeared back at work on the appointed day, as they expected me to never come back. But I had children...
> I will always remember that day.My husband made me pack, the landlord and his wife took us to the airport and everyone took photos and told me very firmly that Africans don't cry. I knew that already. But afterwards I hid in the toilets. My fellow-passengers eventually dragged me out and i caught my flight. An old lady talked to me all the long way back to Paris. As the flight descended she rustled in her bag then sat up vaguely perturbed holding a headscarf. I smiled and held out my hand, palm downwards. She smiled, and did not ask how I knew, before she knew, that she had forgotten the pin to her headscarf. Paris was -! and the fields around Heathrow shrouded in snow. I sat in arrivals, unwilling to face the world. eventually helped a young woman with a baby and too many bags go through customs and safely into her taxi. It was soooo cold. I wore my honeysuckle patterned pillowcase like a headscarf, then at six a.m gave up and rifled my suitcase and wore an African ....(word not allowed on forum) on top of my English clothes as I trundled my suitcase down the lane to the village. Someone gave me a lift, and by teatime the whole village knew that Ruth had married an African. I hid for the next eight months...
> Sorry about the reminiscing. Feel free to edit.
> Best wishes to all fellow spouses and families, wherever you are along the road. Always remember that you are so much better than the people who are judging you. You are, and always will be, an ambassador for your country and for your husband or wife's country, and more than that, a little bridge between one people and another, a little nail in the coffin of hate and mistrust, of stereotypes and misunderstanding. So take care, and most of all, never forget these times, because they are your badge of honor.



Really feel for you but if you can give exact wording for refusal the folks on this forum might be able to make suggestions. You need to address the grounds for refusal and re-apply, or ask for a paper review maybe. Please post what it actually said in the letter. Chin up. It's a process. You will get there in the end.


----------



## Lulucatt

This is heartbreaking. .cyber hugs and may the good lord comfort you..iam African and we are strong..keep that at heart


----------



## _hrxx

zuk said:


> I got a call from a no id caller this morning around 9ish but i missed the call. Wondering could it have been the visa lot calling :/ did i miss the chance :/


NO caller ID are usually phone calls from the home office. They're most likely to ring your employer or ring your house phone or might even ring back. Good luck 🙂


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Rj88 said:


> I got email from them asking to escalate my application and requested infromation, I'm bit confused about "type of escalation" question...anyone else had that?


Rj88, can you tell us what the email said? 
Nel


----------



## zuk

Got call from home office lasted 19 mins 20/10/2016 she asked so many questions regarding my marriage and work. I felt so nervous because ive been waiting for months and finally the call came. Argh just hope it all goes well inSha Allah fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## ctyler

cheri coco said:


> Thank you ctyler, hope your news was good. As indeed I hope everyone's news is good. Sadly, my husband's visa application was refused, on the grounds that we have not spent enough time together since our marriage three years ago. It was not a very nice wedding anniversary present. Unfortunately my husband has never been allowed a tourist visa to visit this country, and when we married I had the costs of two homes, a daughter that I was supporting at university and another that had just left university and still needed parental help. Then when the Ebola outbreak happened my husband did not want me to go over at all. Most people in his country believed that Ebola was there, but that the government was covering it up. During this time our landlord also dumped us from our flat over there, due to the fact that we did not belong to his church, and we got no deposit back as the agent had gone out of business. We basically lost everything, various people are looking after our belongings, but I don't expect to ever see them again. The ECO was also very disparaging about our methods of keeping in contact with one another, saying that more modern methods are available, and there is no excuse for us not to use them!! Nevertheless, I provided vast amounts of emails, yahoo messages and skype messages for the entire time that we have known each other. We actually have many thousands of pages of these, but I sent only a couple of hundred because you have to draw the line somewhere, so I sent some lists of messages, then some examples of how the list equated in terms of number of pages and number of hours. I also wrote in my letter all the email account names that we used over this period, our skype names and account names, pictures of our skype identities with our photos enlarged, screenshots of every birthday, new year, mother's day, valentine's day, christmas and wedding anniversary greeting from my husband. We do make skype calls too, and masses of text messages, but on the whole still prefer to write because my hearing is not very good. I think the ECO was just annoyed because we communicate in French. But they do say that they are not interested in the content of our communication, just the fact that we communicate...hmmm. Obviously not true. I did not enjoy my love life being treated like it's so much dirt beneath their feet. In fact, during the first year of our relationship a lot of our communication was telepathic, but as this is not considered normal, it was best not to mention. Right now I'm so fed up that I don't care what anyone thinks. At the time it freaked out my close workmates. They were probably relieved when we got married...they were actually very surprised when i appeared back at work on the appointed day, as they expected me to never come back. But I had children...
> I will always remember that day.My husband made me pack, the landlord and his wife took us to the airport and everyone took photos and told me very firmly that Africans don't cry. I knew that already. But afterwards I hid in the toilets. My fellow-passengers eventually dragged me out and i caught my flight. An old lady talked to me all the long way back to Paris. As the flight descended she rustled in her bag then sat up vaguely perturbed holding a headscarf. I smiled and held out my hand, palm downwards. She smiled, and did not ask how I knew, before she knew, that she had forgotten the pin to her headscarf. Paris was -! and the fields around Heathrow shrouded in snow. I sat in arrivals, unwilling to face the world. eventually helped a young woman with a baby and too many bags go through customs and safely into her taxi. It was soooo cold. I wore my honeysuckle patterned pillowcase like a headscarf, then at six a.m gave up and rifled my suitcase and wore an African ....(word not allowed on forum) on top of my English clothes as I trundled my suitcase down the lane to the village. Someone gave me a lift, and by teatime the whole village knew that Ruth had married an African. I hid for the next eight months...
> Sorry about the reminiscing. Feel free to edit.
> Best wishes to all fellow spouses and families, wherever you are along the road. Always remember that you are so much better than the people who are judging you. You are, and always will be, an ambassador for your country and for your husband or wife's country, and more than that, a little bridge between one people and another, a little nail in the coffin of hate and mistrust, of stereotypes and misunderstanding. So take care, and most of all, never forget these times, because they are your badge of honor.


I'm so sorry to hear about it.


----------



## kellythecat

cheri coco said:


> T.


ohh sad
what are you going to do?
could you post the refusal letter?
is there any possible way you could travel to meet, even if in a different country that doesnt have the same visa restrictions?

thinking about modern communication... my grandparents got married right before the war and then he was gone for 4 years to North Africa. they only exchanged letters. They stayed together until they passed. 

I can't help thinking this process penalises people who either live somewhere without decent internet connections or can't afford to travel freely either for money/visa/family issues. 

it really makes you realise how much our lives are at the whim of someone else. I mean what reason do they have to allow ANY of us to be with our family? They hold all the cards. shame on us for falling in love with someone from a different country... 


bon courage..


----------



## AnOceanApart

cheri coco said:


> (post)


 I'm so sorry to hear that, Cheri. I think you should make a new thread with full details from the refusal letter, that way the folks here can help you decide what to do next!


----------



## RicoRan

Okay everyone, I received as e-mail from Sheffield. It says a decision has been reached and that my application will dispatched shortly. Is this a positive or negative notification? I mean, will I have to wait until my package arrives to know whether or not it was granted? I do not assume anything. I am overjoyed for this message, but it is tempered with anticipation. The did send a second message with the prompt for UPS, but the package has not yet been picked up. So I guess now it's another waiting game. And by the way, once you get your package (providing it has a visa in it) how much time does one have to get to their destination? I AM very happy, but feel a bit deflated as well.


----------



## nyclon

RicoRan said:


> Okay everyone, I received as e-mail from Sheffield. It says a decision has been reached and that my application will dispatched shortly. Is this a positive or negative notification? I mean, will I have to wait until my package arrives to know whether or not it was granted? I do not assume anything. I am overjoyed for this message, but it is tempered with anticipation. The did send a second message with the prompt for UPS, but the package has not yet been picked up. So I guess now it's another waiting game. And by the way, once you get your package (providing it has a visa in it) how much time does one have to get to their destination? I AM very happy, but feel a bit deflated as well.


The email means exactly what it says and nothing more. There are no hidden messages. You'll know the outcome when you receive your documents. If successful, there will be a vignette giving you a 30 day window to enter the UK to retrieve your BRP. The start date of the vignette may be your proposed travel date or it may be the date of the decision.


----------



## nyclon

RicoRan said:


> Okay everyone, I received as e-mail from Sheffield. It says a decision has been reached and that my application will dispatched shortly. Is this a positive or negative notification? I mean, will I have to wait until my package arrives to know whether or not it was granted? I do not assume anything. I am overjoyed for this message, but it is tempered with anticipation. The did send a second message with the prompt for UPS, but the package has not yet been picked up. So I guess now it's another waiting game. And by the way, once you get your package (providing it has a visa in it) how much time does one have to get to their destination? I AM very happy, but feel a bit deflated as well.


It would be very helpful if you would add your full timeline to the timeline thread.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

RicoRan said:


> Okay everyone, I received as e-mail from Sheffield. It says a decision has been reached and that my application will dispatched shortly. Is this a positive or negative notification? I mean, will I have to wait until my package arrives to know whether or not it was granted? I do not assume anything. I am overjoyed for this message, but it is tempered with anticipation. The did send a second message with the prompt for UPS, but the package has not yet been picked up. So I guess now it's another waiting game. And by the way, once you get your package (providing it has a visa in it) how much time does one have to get to their destination? I AM very happy, but feel a bit deflated as well.


Congrats! I know it's an anxious time but don't be deflated! I'd be over the moon to get our decision made email  We'll all be thinking of you and wishing the best outcome for you


----------



## RicoRan

nyclon said:


> The email means exactly what it says and nothing more. There are no hidden messages. You'll know the outcome when you receive your documents. If successful, there will be a vignette giving you a 30 day window to enter the UK to retrieve your BRP. The start date of the vignette may be your proposed travel date or it may be the date of the decision.


Thank you. The long pull is over, now the short wait to come. Sigh.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*USA Priority & Non Priority timelines*

Here's the latest data I've collated on the USA Non Priority & Priority applications....

if anyone spots their data is incorrect, please just let me know!

Just to mention again, I don't use this to compare our timeline to anyone else's, as all applications reflect different circumstances. I just use this to track general progress, and keep a note of our timeline.

View attachment USA Non Priority Visa apps at 20.10.2016.pdf


View attachment USA Priority Visa timeline at 20 October 2016.pdf


Nel


----------



## tonightstheday

nyclon said:


> The email means exactly what it says and nothing more. There are no hidden messages. You'll know the outcome when you receive your documents. If successful, there will be a vignette giving you a 30 day window to enter the UK to retrieve your BRP. The start date of the vignette may be your proposed travel date or it may be the date of the decision.


As long as you enter the UK in that 30-day window, it's ok to return to the US for a bit afterward, correct?


----------



## nyclon

tonightstheday said:


> As long as you enter the UK in that 30-day window, it's ok to return to the US for a bit afterward, correct?


Yes. However it's in your best interest future visa wise to enter the UK with at least 30 months left on your visa.


----------



## tonightstheday

nyclon said:


> Yes. However it's in your best interest future visa wise to enter the UK with at least 30 months left on your visa.


Well I applied for a fiance visa, as we're not married yet, so it wouldn't be granted for that long anyway. Would that be a problem?


----------



## nyclon

tonightstheday said:


> Well I applied for a fiance visa, as we're not married yet, so it wouldn't be granted for that long anyway. Would that be a problem?


A fiancé visa is issued for 6 months. There is no 30 day vignette and you don't get a BRP. It will have a valid from and a valid to date and it's multi-entry.


----------



## tonightstheday

nyclon said:


> A fiancé visa is issued for 6 months. There is no 30 day vignette and you don't get a BRP. It will have a valid from and a valid to date and it's multi-entry.


Ah, perfect, thanks. I wasn't sure about how it was issued and whatnot.


----------



## Rj88

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Rj88, can you tell us what the email said?
> Nel


I emailed them asking for update because am way past 12 weeks and they replied asking for my personal info (dob/name/case type/passport# etc) to escalate the case and in morning I got reply saying to allow them 2-3 business day to get back to me. Hoping its 2-3 business days not 2-3 weeks or months 😭 

How's your mom doing now?


----------



## Rj88

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Here's the latest data I've collated on the USA Non Priority & Priority applications....
> 
> if anyone spots their data is incorrect, please just let me know!
> 
> Just to mention again, I don't use this to compare our timeline to anyone else's, as all applications reflect different circumstances. I just use this to track general progress, and keep a note of our timeline.
> 
> View attachment 70938
> 
> 
> View attachment 70946
> 
> 
> Nel


I got email from Eco confirming they got my documents on August 13th. 
Application date: July 4th 
Ups confirmation:July 13 
Biometric :July 11th 
Applied from USA (non priority) 

Thanks


----------



## RicoRan

I have checked my UPS tracking number and Sheffield has not yet shipped my package. Do they hold them and ship them all together? What is the procedure? The e-mail said that it had already been dispatched. It's confusing. I'm anxious enough without having to worry about it.


----------



## RicoRan

Please forgive me, I did not properly answer your question. July 10th.


----------



## Mak1980

nyclon said:


> Yes. However it's in your best interest future visa wise to enter the UK with at least 30 months left on your visa.


Hi Nyclon,

I have asked this question a lot of times before and I still stand confused about this. So if I have traveled and collected my BRP, and then I come back and spend around 2 months here in my current country of residence (which will leave me with 31 months on my visa) and then during those 31 months I again go for short month long holidays twice or thrice. This will mean that I spend around 4 or 5 months outside the UK during my 33 months visa. Will that be a problem while I will apply for FLR? It would be great if you could please clarify on this. Thanks


----------



## almostabrit

Hey everybody,

Still hanging on here, in the high 70's. Its been 7 days since escalation, and yesterday I got this curious email from UKVI in response to my question about the status of my escalation. 




> We have received a response from the Decision Making Centre following our
> request for information on your visa application, which was the following
> quote:
> 
> " Application in final processing stage. "


Not getting excited yet as it is not really informative, any one else get this type of email? Any chance we are close?


----------



## Rj88

The freaking out begins! I got email from UKVI saying decision has been made and my documents have been dispatched. Am like freaking out because I can't seem to change my address for ups but hopefully will call them in 2/3 hours (5am pst) oh finally the wait it over. 
I lost count of days so I have to refer to chart Nel&Jimmyl made. :target:


----------



## zuk

Rj88 said:


> The freaking out begins! I got email from UKVI saying decision has been made and my documents have been dispatched. Am like freaking out because I can't seem to change my address for ups but hopefully will call them in 2/3 hours (5am pst) oh finally the wait it over.
> I lost count of days so I have to refer to chart Nel&Jimmyl made.


Good luck


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Rj88 said:


> The freaking out begins! I got email from UKVI saying decision has been made and my documents have been dispatched. Am like freaking out because I can't seem to change my address for ups but hopefully will call them in 2/3 hours (5am pst) oh finally the wait it over.
> I lost count of days so I have to refer to chart Nel&Jimmyl made. :target:


Congrats!!!! That's great news....fingers crossed for a positive decision  
Just updating the chart and uploading it. Don't forget to update the main timeline thread!
My Mum is having another big operation today - thank you for asking about her. It's going to be a very tense day waiting for news. 
Nel


----------



## zuk

Nel-jimmy dont mind me jumping in lol hope the operation goes well. I know how you must be feeling. My daughter is going to have operation in 4 weeks time and im reali hoping my husband is here. Would love for him to be by us. InSha Allah fingers crossed we all get a good news soon


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*USA Priority & Non Priority timelines*

Here's the latest timelines update for Non Priority & Priority USA applications, as I have it:
View attachment USA Non Priority Visa apps at 21.10.2016.pdf


View attachment USA Priority Visa timeline at 21 October 2016.pdf


almostabrit - I don't have your ECO email date, so I can't put that in. This will give your timeline as UKVI are viewing it, ie. not from your actual biometrics date, but from when they received the biometrics data.

For those who have kindly asked, my mum is still in hospital and having a big operation today. I'd love for us to be there when she comes round...her face when she saw her favourite son-in-law would be a picture! She thinks Jimmy is just wonderful  Fingers crossed we get our decision soon. We've asked them four times now to expedite it on compassionate grounds...they say it's 'in the queue'. 

Nel


----------



## Rj88

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Here's the latest timelines update for Non Priority & Priority USA applications, as I have it:
> View attachment 70994
> 
> 
> View attachment 71002
> 
> 
> almostabrit - I don't have your ECO email date, so I can't put that in. This will give your timeline as UKVI are viewing it, ie. not from your actual biometrics date, but from when they received the biometrics data.
> 
> For those who have kindly asked, my mum is still in hospital and having a big operation today. I'd love for us to be there when she comes round...her face when she saw her favourite son-in-law would be a picture! She thinks Jimmy is just wonderful  Fingers crossed we get our decision soon. We've asked them four times now to expedite it on compassionate grounds...they say it's 'in the queue'.
> 
> Nel


Thanks for updating it! 

What queue?!!!!!!!! I was behind you by day or 2 even for getting Eco email confirming they got documents. I mean your documents don't have legs that they'll walk around in office and change queues. This is a joke, I'm really sorry for what you're going through. I'm hoping I get positive reply because I don't know if I'll be able to afford applying for another time! 

@zuk in sha'Allahyou'll hear soon too! :faint:


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

zuk said:


> Nel-jimmy dont mind me jumping in lol hope the operation goes well. I know how you must be feeling. My daughter is going to have operation in 4 weeks time and im reali hoping my husband is here. Would love for him to be by us. InSha Allah fingers crossed we all get a good news soon


Thank you Zuk - I appreciate your empathy. It's very hard being separated by government rules at times like this. I'm going to pray that your daughter has both of you by her side when she has the operation 
Nel x


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Rj88 said:


> Thanks for updating it!
> 
> What queue?!!!!!!!! I was behind you by day or 2 even for getting Eco email confirming they got documents. I mean your documents don't have legs that they'll walk around in office and change queues. This is a joke, I'm really sorry for what you're going through. I'm hoping I get positive reply because I don't know if I'll be able to afford applying for another time!
> 
> @zuk in sha'Allahyou'll hear soon too! :faint:


Thanks Rj88....you made me laugh at the thought of our docs taking a stroll around the office in Sheffield!! Fingers crossed for you...I'm sure it'll be fine  A bonus of going this process and using Expat forum, is having met some great characters and wonderful people 
Nel


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*Decision made!*

Guess what folks!!! We just got our decision made email!!!! Now for the nerve-wracking wait to find out the decision, but I'm just so grateful that we've got to this point and will be able to make plans   
Thank you for all the support and good wishes....I hope that those still waiting for their decisions will get good news very soon!
Nel


----------



## Rj88

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Guess what folks!!! We just got our decision made email!!!! Now for the nerve-wracking wait to find out the decision, but I'm just so grateful that we've got to this point and will be able to make plans
> Thank you for all the support and good wishes....I hope that those still waiting for their decisions will get good news very soon!
> Nel


Whoop whoop! Haha when are you flying? Just kidding but who knows some of us might be on same flight 😶 Since most of us got our decision email with last 2-3 day. Am soooooo happy for you! Now the UPS stalking begins lol :hug:


----------



## Khan2603

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Guess what folks!!! We just got our decision made email!!!! Now for the nerve-wracking wait to find out the decision, but I'm just so grateful that we've got to this point and will be able to make plans
> Thank you for all the support and good wishes....I hope that those still waiting for their decisions will get good news very soon!
> Nel


Brilliant news so relieved for you, will be keeping you and your mother in my prayers, let's get you to her asap, all willing you on here, you have been ever so supportive to everyone here, cmon Nel. We are all grateful for all you have done for us. Xx


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Khan2603 said:


> Brilliant news so relieved for you, will be keeping you and your mother in my prayers, let's get you to her asap, all willing you on here, you have been ever so supportive to everyone here, cmon Nel. We are all grateful for all you have done for us. Xx


Thank you so much!! This will help my mother's recovery a huge amount, I'm sure....but I won't tell her anything until we know the decision. xx


----------



## Shraddha123

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Guess what folks!!! We just got our decision made email!!!! Now for the nerve-wracking wait to find out the decision, but I'm just so grateful that we've got to this point and will be able to make plans
> Thank you for all the support and good wishes....I hope that those still waiting for their decisions will get good news very soon!
> Nel


CONGRATULATIONS NELLLL 🎉🎊 I'm so happy for u, you bring a ray of sunshine to this forum, hopefully it will be good news.


----------



## Hmc8841

Soo very happy for you 2 Nel, now you will be able to get to your mum. I wish you all the best and I hope your mum gets well soon aND has a speedy recovery.


----------



## zuk

InSha allah thank you @Rj88 @Nel&jimmy So sweet, Thank you. Eeekk! Im nervous and excited for you. Good luck


----------



## quitter

Congrats Nel! Before you go, could you please add me to the spreadsheet?

spouse visa (non-priority)
Date biometrics taken: 16 August, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 August, 2016
Confirmation email that documents received: 20 September, 2016
Decision date: TBA
Date your visa was received: TBA


----------



## tonightstheday

So happy for you, Nel! I knew it would be coming any day.


----------



## shannoncannon

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Guess what folks!!! We just got our decision made email!!!! Now for the nerve-wracking wait to find out the decision, but I'm just so grateful that we've got to this point and will be able to make plans
> Thank you for all the support and good wishes....I hope that those still waiting for their decisions will get good news very soon!
> Nel


OH MY GOSH
I am actually crying for you guys! What a wonderful day for progress arty:arty:arty:arty:
The next two days of watching UPS will be much more gratifying than obsessivly updating your email ;D

This form is so much more personal w kind people like you <3


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

quitter said:


> Congrats Nel! Before you go, could you please add me to the spreadsheet?
> 
> spouse visa (non-priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 16 August, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 August, 2016
> Confirmation email that documents received: 20 September, 2016
> Decision date: TBA
> Date your visa was received: TBA


Done! I'll upload a revised sheet later today.

Thank you for all the kind words from everyone ...that's us Brits, lovely kind people


----------



## GlenPHX

Congratulations Nel! This long wait has been made a bit easier by reading your uplifting and supportive notes. Thank you for taking on the chart during your wait. Best wishes for your mother and your family!


----------



## almostabrit

Fantastic Nel! So very fantastic! I'm so glad that you finally got an answer! Now you can finally see your mother and get over there. Really, I'm so glad. I feel so much relief for you! 

Btw, I got the received docs letter on Aug 15th. Thanks for doing the spreadsheets!


----------



## TGUN

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Guess what folks!!! We just got our decision made email!!!! Now for the nerve-wracking wait to find out the decision, but I'm just so grateful that we've got to this point and will be able to make plans
> Thank you for all the support and good wishes....I hope that those still waiting for their decisions will get good news very soon!
> Nel


Fantastic news for you.....congratulations.

We will keep our fingers and toes crossed that it's the decision you deserve........I am positive it will be.

Hopefully in a week you will be back in the UK!!!!


----------



## ctyler

Congrats, Nel! Now we all must keep the positive thoughts! One week since decision made today, waiting for my package. Do not have a tracking number, so it's a nightmare.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

GlenPHX said:


> Congratulations Nel! This long wait has been made a bit easier by reading your uplifting and supportive notes. Thank you for taking on the chart during your wait. Best wishes for your mother and your family!


Thank you GlenPHX! I'll be looking for someone to take on the chart once we leave for the UK...basic xls formulae knowledge is all that's needed, if anyone wants to volunteer?!! 
Nel


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

almostabrit said:


> Fantastic Nel! So very fantastic! I'm so glad that you finally got an answer! Now you can finally see your mother and get over there. Really, I'm so glad. I feel so much relief for you!
> 
> Btw, I got the received docs letter on Aug 15th. Thanks for doing the spreadsheets!


Thank you almostabrit! I know we don't know the decision yet but just to get to this point is a massive relief! Your decision made email can't be far off too - I've added your date to the spreadsheet. 
Nel


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

TGUN said:


> Fantastic news for you.....congratulations.
> 
> We will keep our fingers and toes crossed that it's the decision you deserve........I am positive it will be.
> 
> Hopefully in a week you will be back in the UK!!!!


Thank you TGUN  It's been such a long haul, I'll probably collapse in a heap if it's a YES!!! Hope all's well with your family 
Nel


----------



## _hrxx

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Guess what folks!!! We just got our decision made email!!!! Now for the nerve-wracking wait to find out the decision, but I'm just so grateful that we've got to this point and will be able to make plans
> Thank you for all the support and good wishes....I hope that those still waiting for their decisions will get good news very soon!
> Nel


Congratulations!!! That's amazing news! I hope your mother gets well soon! I'm still waiting for the decision email  anyone else here from June??


----------



## RicoRan

It took 50 days for me to get my e-mail regarding the decision. I'm sorry, I'm twisted over the package not being shipped.


----------



## scoobies

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Guess what folks!!! We just got our decision made email!!!! Now for the nerve-wracking wait to find out the decision, but I'm just so grateful that we've got to this point and will be able to make plans
> Thank you for all the support and good wishes....I hope that those still waiting for their decisions will get good news very soon!
> Nel


AMAZING!! Congrats Nel&Jimmy!! I know you've already had loads of congratulations but needed to add mine to the pile! As an intense forum lurker your positive attitude has helped so much to lighten the darkness that comes from an experience like this. It's truly been invaluable. 

Genuinely so happy for you and your family and hope you are all reconnected soon!


----------



## gretchendavid

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Guess what folks!!! We just got our decision made email!!!! Now for the nerve-wracking wait to find out the decision, but I'm just so grateful that we've got to this point and will be able to make plans
> Thank you for all the support and good wishes....I hope that those still waiting for their decisions will get good news very soon!
> Nel


Congratulations!!! All best wishes to your mum -- you'll be seeing her again very soon. My package is "out for delivery" so I'm just sitting here waiting for the UPS truck to arrive...
Gretchen


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

gretchendavid said:


> Congratulations!!! All best wishes to your mum -- you'll be seeing her again very soon. My package is "out for delivery" so I'm just sitting here waiting for the UPS truck to arrive...
> Gretchen


Do you have any finger nails left?!! Will look out for an update once you've got it!!
Thank you for your good wishes 
Nel


----------



## Rj88

RicoRan said:


> It took 50 days for me to get my e-mail regarding the decision. I'm sorry, I'm twisted over the package not being shipped.


When did you get emailing stating your decision is been made? Normally they send both emails together within few minutes difference. If it was today, give it til Monday because from USA it's world shipment so they only do weekdays I believe.


----------



## RicoRan

*Yesterday Decision*



Rj88 said:


> When did you get emailing stating your decision is been made? Normally they send both emails together within few minutes difference. If it was today, give it til Monday because from USA it's world shipment so they only do weekdays I believe.


I received both messages yesterday with the tracking number. My wife and I feel excitement tempered with frustration like so many others. This is a difficult process.


----------



## AnOceanApart

Congrats RJ88, RicoRan, and Nel&Jimmy!!!! I AM OVER THE MOON for you guys!    I think things are finally moving along at home office!!!! AAHHH so many exclamation points, so little time... ;P 

I'd love to take over the spreadsheets but I don't have enough experience to do so! But if no one else wants to, then I can certainly try my best.

I think all of us Americans getting our visas should join the private Facebook group Nel&Jimmy created  That way we can stay in touch after we've all headed to the UK and aren't really on this forum anymore. I've been feeling sad every time another comrade drops off the forum and is never heard from again (although I'm also ridiculously happy for them because they got their visa!). So if anyone wants to join, PM me with either your Facebook name or the email address and I can add you!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

AnOceanApart said:


> Congrats RJ88, RicoRan, and Nel&Jimmy!!!! I AM OVER THE MOON for you guys!    I think things are finally moving along at home office!!!! AAHHH so many exclamation points, so little time... ;P
> 
> I'd love to take over the spreadsheets but I don't have enough experience to do so! But if no one else wants to, then I can certainly try my best.
> 
> I think all of us Americans getting our visas should join the private Facebook group Nel&Jimmy created  That way we can stay in touch after we've all headed to the UK and aren't really on this forum anymore. I've been feeling sad every time another comrade drops off the forum and is never heard from again (although I'm also ridiculously happy for them because they got their visa!). So if anyone wants to join, PM me with either your Facebook name or the email address and I can add you!


Thank you AnOceanApart  I soooo want to hear the news that your decision has been made....my fingers and toes are still crossed for you! Your positive attitude and determination has helped me to get to this point, and I still have hair!
Totally agree re the Facebook group - it's a 'secret' group, as in, whatever you post can't be seen by anyone else outside the group. 
Nel


----------



## AnOceanApart

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Thank you AnOceanApart  I soooo want to hear the news that your decision has been made....my fingers and toes are still crossed for you! Your positive attitude and determination has helped me to get to this point, and I still have hair!
> Totally agree re the Facebook group - it's a 'secret' group, as in, whatever you post can't be seen by anyone else outside the group.
> Nel


 Thanks!   You've done the same for me and have kept me sane through this process, although it hasn't been as long as yours has been! I hope mine will be soon!


----------



## G&L

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Guess what folks!!! We just got our decision made email!!!! Now for the nerve-wracking wait to find out the decision, but I'm just so grateful that we've got to this point and will be able to make plans
> Thank you for all the support and good wishes....I hope that those still waiting for their decisions will get good news very soon!
> Nel


Congratulations!Really happy for you guys 

Like others have said, you've been really active and helpful on the forum so great to see good news for a couple who deserve it! 

I'm sure you'll let us know the decision - exciting times!


----------



## gretchendavid

OK I've got my package -- nice to see my passport again after 4 months. I'm approved: entry clearance valid until 17 November. I'll be back home with my husband in Brighton on Monday! Best of luck to all still waiting & many thanks for helping me through this ordeal.
-Gretchen


----------



## kellythecat

visa approved!

so they re-sent my package but put the wrong address on it, changed from ave to street. D:
I feel damn lucky that DHL found the place anyway.

that would have been UKBA's mistake since my original courrier slip definately has the correct address.

I am 90 percent sure I didnt sign my application either but that didnt come up at all. 

i was sure it would be rejected for lack of signature or further documents requested or something. 

I oringally requested travel date of Oct 10. My vignette however is from Oct 17 to Nov 17th. So they dated it pretty much right as they approved it. So thats cool. I was afraid theyd back date it.

best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## AnOceanApart

Congratulations, Gretchendavid and Kellythecat!!! Woohoo!!!! May you fully enjoy your lives with your loved ones and celebrate everything... from the small moments to the big ones


----------



## nyclon

kellythecat said:


> visa approved!
> 
> so they re-sent my package but put the wrong address on it, changed from ave to street. D:
> I feel damn lucky that DHL found the place anyway.
> 
> that would have been UKBA's mistake since my original courrier slip definately has the correct address.
> 
> I am 90 percent sure I didnt sign my application either but that didnt come up at all.
> 
> i was sure it would be rejected for lack of signature or further documents requested or something.
> 
> I oringally requested travel date of Oct 10. My vignette however is from Oct 17 to Nov 17th. So they dated it pretty much right as they approved it. So thats cool. I was afraid theyd back date it.
> 
> best of luck to everyone!!!


Please update the timeline thread with your full timeline


----------



## kellythecat

thought my updated signature was enough? will repost


----------



## Rj88

RicoRan said:


> I received both messages yesterday with the tracking number. My wife and I feel excitement tempered with frustration like so many others. This is a difficult process.


Just give them until Monday and see if they ship it, we should appreciate at least they're making decisions. I got mine this morning so Friday working day in uk. I'll start freaking out if they don't ship it after Monday evening. Just hang in there little longer!


----------



## RicoRan

Rj88 said:


> Just give them until Monday and see if they ship it, we should appreciate at least they're making decisions. I got mine this morning so Friday working day in uk. I'll start freaking out if they don't ship it after Monday evening. Just hang in there little longer!


OMG! You got yours too? Fabulous. Congratulations!


----------



## Rj88

RicoRan said:


> OMG! You got yours too? Fabulous. Congratulations!


Yup lol thanks and congrats to you too! Keep updated


----------



## Luciangurl2

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Guess what folks!!! We just got our decision made email!!!! Now for the nerve-wracking wait to find out the decision, but I'm just so grateful that we've got to this point and will be able to make plans
> Thank you for all the support and good wishes....I hope that those still waiting for their decisions will get good news very soon!
> Nel



I came back for you nel &Jimmy lol , this is great news I know you've got this in the bag we were biometric twins and I've been waiting to hear your good news ever since I picked up my visa , congratulations so happy and relieved for you, you've been so nice to everyone on here ,may your kind spirit never leave you and I'll be looking out for that final timeline god bless x


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Luciangurl2 said:


> I came back for you nel &Jimmy lol , this is great news I know you've got this in the bag we were biometric twins and I've been waiting to hear your good news ever since I picked up my visa , congratulations so happy and relieved for you, you've been so nice to everyone on here ,may your kind spirit never leave you and I'll be looking out for that final timeline god bless x


Oh too kind Luciangirl, my biometric twin!   It doesn't look as though the package has been picked up by UPS yet, but hopefully on Monday!  x


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

gretchendavid said:


> OK I've got my package -- nice to see my passport again after 4 months. I'm approved: entry clearance valid until 17 November. I'll be back home with my husband in Brighton on Monday! Best of luck to all still waiting & many thanks for helping me through this ordeal.
> -Gretchen


So happy for you Gretchen!!! Have a fabulous flight, and say hello to Brighton for me  

Nel x


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*USA Priority & Non Priority timelines*

Here's the latest timelines for USA Non priority and Priority applications...

View attachment USA Non Priority Visa apps at 22.10.2016.pdf


View attachment USA Priority Visa timeline at 22 October 2016.pdf

Any amendments or additions, please let me know!
Nel


----------



## scoobies

Received my decision made email early this morning! Now just the shorter wait to see the result, I see the light at the end of the tunnel. 

Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): September 6th
Date biometrics taken: September 12
Confirmation email application was received: September 23rd 
E-mail "decision made" received: October 22nd


----------



## AnOceanApart

Well, my husband has contacted his local MP, so we'll see if we hear anything. 37 days for priority and counting.


----------



## Khan2603

It's been ever so quiet here these last couple of days, I hope we all are well, it's getting tense, praying it's a good week.


----------



## tonightstheday

Received my decision made email 15 minutes ago and am an anxious wreck. Will updated the timeline thread once I'm not on mobile.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

tonightstheday said:


> Received my decision made email 15 minutes ago and am an anxious wreck. Will updated the timeline thread once I'm not on mobile.


Great news!! I know how we felt when we got that email!!! Still waiting for our documents to be despatched from UKVI and appear on the UPS tracking system :fingerscrossed: 
Nel


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Khan2603 said:


> It's been ever so quiet here these last couple of days, I hope we all are well, it's getting tense, praying it's a good week.


It's because I haven't been posting  we're waiting for UPS tracking system to show that our documents have been despatched....I guess a few others are waiting too. Hopefully more decisions for those waiting this week, especially DJ_UK, almostabrit, AnOceanApart and CANative 
Nel


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*USA Priority & Non Priority timelines*

Here's the latest data for USA non-priority and priority timelines, as I know it:

View attachment USA Non Priority Visa apps at 24.10.2016.pdf


View attachment USA Priority Visa timeline at 24 October 2016.pdf


Any amendments or additions, please let me know.

Anyone willing to take over the updating of this IF my husband's visa is approved, please contact me!
Nel


----------



## ctyler

I'm extremely stressed. It's been 10 days since I received the email stating the decision has been made and so far, no package to find out the outcome. My country has the worst posting service ever, and the vfs didn't give me a tracking number.


----------



## GlenPHX

Decision email today!

I'm more nervous than ever now! I keep thinking about how I'll fall apart if we get denied. We don't have the financial capability to spend loads of money to travel back and forth or to keep applying over and over again so this is our only chance to be together. Please keep your fingers crossed for us so we can begin our life together!

Timeline updated on timeline thread also:
Type of Application: Fiance (USA Non-Priority) 
Submitted Online Application: July 22
Biometrics: July 28
Received at Sheffield: August 3
Email confirming application being prepared for ECO: September 21
Decision Made: October 24!!!!
Passport Delivery: TBD


----------



## fpatel10

nothing still....120 days tomorrow


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

fpatel10 said:


> nothing still....120 days tomorrow


Thinking of you. What was the last email response from UKVI via the service centre? 
Nel


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

GlenPHX said:


> Decision email today!
> 
> I'm more nervous than ever now! I keep thinking about how I'll fall apart if we get denied. We don't have the financial capability to spend loads of money to travel back and forth or to keep applying over and over again so this is our only chance to be together. Please keep your fingers crossed for us so we can begin our life together!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you both!!!!
> Nel


----------



## sgkalina

Oh yea -- got up to use the bathroom around 2:30am, checked my email (as you do), and OMG -- there they were -- the TWO emails that we have ALL been waiting for !! One saying decision has been made and the second having the tracking number in it (in case you misplaced yours)!

So, of course, I couldn't get back to sleep (maybe an hour), as now the wait for my passport (w/visa, hopefully) will be even more grueling !! :eek2: Ahhhhhhh !!!! and of course I'm a wreck at work 

But, yea to all of us who received decision emails today !!!
We are ALMOST home everyone !!!


op2:


Shawn
the female half in this adventure


----------



## _hrxx

fpatel10 said:


> nothing still....120 days tomorrow


Have you counted the days excluding weekends and bank holidays? 

It's been 96 working days for me and haven't got a response back yet :/


----------



## sgkalina

ctyler said:


> I'm extremely stressed. It's been 10 days since I received the email stating the decision has been made and so far, no package to find out the outcome. My country has the worst posting service ever, and the vfs didn't give me a tracking number.


I'm assuming you included a return shipping label, don't suppose to made a copy of that? (as that would be the tracking label used) ...

Shawn
the female half in this adventure


----------



## fpatel10

_hrxx said:


> Have you counted the days excluding weekends and bank holidays?
> 
> It's been 96 working days for me and haven't got a response back yet :/


yep. Biometrics May 10. Arrived in Sheffield + email from Sheffield saying they received it on May 11...


----------



## ctyler

sgkalina said:


> I'm assuming you included a return shipping label, don't suppose to made a copy of that? (as that would be the tracking label used) ...
> 
> Shawn
> the female half in this adventure


Unfortunately this is not how it works in Brazil. We hand in the documents at the VAC when we go for our biometrics and we pay for the return, but they do not give us a tracking number until they post it to us from the VAC.

I've emailed the VAC today and they told me that the documents haven't arrived from Bogota to Sao Paulo yet, and that they will send me the tracking number when they post. However, it has been 10 days, and based on previous experiences from friends of mine, they were supposed to be arriving to mine by today or tomorrow. And the VAC usually sends the tracking number days after the documents arrive.

A really stressful thing


----------



## Mrere

Hi All,

I have applied for my wife to join me in the UK, her settlement application was submitted online on 03 Oct 2016 in Amman-Jordan

The application timeline:

Type of Application: Jordan /Spouse (Priority)
Submitted Online Application: 03-Oct-2016
Received at Sheffield: 04-Oct-2016
Email confirming application has been received :04-Oct-2016
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Decision Made: 
Passport Delivery:

I have sent 2 emails to check the application status, the response was no updates are available. I phoned the international visa help line today (paid service) and again been told there are no updates available.
Today was the 15th working day, they should have updated us with the application outcome since we have paid for priority service, the gentleman on the phone toke my email address and informed me that they should get back to me within 5 working days.

Anyone in the same situation?

Thanks guys


----------



## fpatel10

Anyone know the maximum days visa can take to process?


----------



## Mrere

Mrere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for my wife to join me in the UK, her settlement application was submitted online on 03 Oct 2016 in Amman-Jordan
> 
> The application timeline:
> 
> Type of Application: Jordan /Spouse (Priority)
> Submitted Online Application: 03-Oct-2016
> Received at Amman: 04-Oct-2016
> Email confirming application has been received :04-Oct-2016
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days
> Decision Made:
> Passport Delivery:
> 
> I have sent 2 emails to check the application status, the response was no updates are available. I phoned the international visa help line today (paid service) and again been told there are no updates available.
> Today was the 15th working day, they should have updated us with the application outcome since we have paid for priority service, the gentleman on the phone toke my email address and informed me that they should get back to me within 5 working days.
> 
> Anyone in the same situation?
> 
> Thanks guys


Oops, correction

Application Received at Amman: 04-Oct-2016


----------



## A.aa

*Waiting..waiting😓*

Hate this waiting, the worse kind of wait ever! The fact there is no exact date when you will get an answer andd whether it will be refused or approved 😓

Husband applied for his visa which will be sent to be assessed in new delhi. 
He submited all the supporting documents and biometric on 10th October 2016
And only one recieved on that day. 

Wish there was a way of tracking it or atleast getting regular updates😕
Our case is pretty straightforward. He has been to uk many times before on visit, no criminal records, no divorce, less than a year married and pregnant due to give birth in december! Really hoping he gets the visa as soon as possible!


----------



## AnOceanApart

Wow, congrats to all the decision made receivers!! So excited and happy for you all! WOOHOO!!! 

I guess this means this awful bottlenecking is finally bursting free and things are going to return to a normal speed 

My husband's MP got back to him within a few hours, has contacted Home Office, and is now waiting for a response from them. I know our case isn't as straightforward as some, given that I've been married before and immigrated to Canada, but here's hoping it helps anyway!


----------



## kellythecat

fpatel10 said:


> nothing still....120 days tomorrow


thats crazy! what the heck are they doing over there...


----------



## nyclon

Mrere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for my wife to join me in the UK, her settlement application was submitted online on 03 Oct 2016 in Amman-Jordan
> 
> The application timeline:
> 
> Type of Application: Jordan /Spouse (Priority)
> Submitted Online Application: 03-Oct-2016
> Received at Sheffield: 04-Oct-2016
> Email confirming application has been received :04-Oct-2016
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days
> Decision Made:
> Passport Delivery:
> 
> I have sent 2 emails to check the application status, the response was no updates are available. I phoned the international visa help line today (paid service) and again been told there are no updates available.
> Today was the 15th working day, they should have updated us with the application outcome since we have paid for priority service, the gentleman on the phone toke my email address and informed me that they should get back to me within 5 working days.
> 
> Anyone in the same situation?
> 
> Thanks guys


It would be helpful if you posted your timeline on the timeline thread.


----------



## shannoncannon

Got my decision and tracking email. See you Saturday, England!!! Rain or shine ;D

Everyone stay positive and keep your chin up!!


----------



## almostabrit

*The day we were waiting for!*

Everybody, today we received the email confirming that the application has been processed!
Also, checked the UPS tracking, and they have picked it up, and it is in transit! The wait is almost over, and finally, finally after 3 more months than we thought, there is light at the end of the tunnel. 

:cheer2::cheer2:

Now for some planning, and getting tickets figured out. lane:

To you all who have spent the entire summer refreshing hoping for updates :ranger:
we made it through the infamous UKVI "Summer of 2016"

Thanks for all the support! I'll update when we get the passport. 

Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online): July 1st
Date biometrics taken: July 6th
Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 8th
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: August 15
E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: October 24th 
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
Total Days since biometrics - 78


----------



## _hrxx

fpatel10 said:


> Anyone know the maximum days visa can take to process?


https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y

You should try that ^


----------



## _hrxx

fpatel10 said:


> yep. Biometrics May 10. Arrived in Sheffield + email from Sheffield saying they received it on May 11...


You should email them as you have rights to find out what's going on with your case


----------



## fpatel10

_hrxx said:


> You should email them as you have rights to find out what's going on with your case


yeh..emailed them called them contacted MP
escalated several times without any result. They emailed the MP back with a generic response


----------



## Dex103

fpatel10 said:


> yeh..emailed them called them contacted MP
> escalated several times without any result. They emailed the MP back with a generic response


Sorry to hear that. Not sure what's going on with apps from Canada and why they are taking sooooo long to process. We contacted our MP today too and they have contacted immigration for us as well. Hopefully he gives us some better news. The more of us that get our MPs involved then maybe that will get them moving on our apps. Wishful thinking perhaps but if it helps then worth it.


----------



## Shraddha123

So I just spent an hour going through the processing times for all the different countries and I was just so distraught to see that Pakistani Cities are the only cities with waiting times of upto 120 working days and even that it said 98% of applications are processed within 120 working days. 
Then all the other countries they have the standard 90 days and some countries are treated to 60 days and the there's the privileged few with processing times of 30 days. 

It's so sad too see that Pakistanis are treated differently, I know they may be a minority who may be bad but we are not all bad you know. It's so totally unfair.


----------



## _hrxx

Shraddha123 said:


> So I just spent an hour going through the processing times for all the different countries and I was just so distraught to see that Pakistani Cities are the only cities with waiting times of upto 120 working days and even that it said 98% of applications are processed within 120 working days.
> Then all the other countries they have the standard 90 days and some countries are treated to 60 days and the there's the privileged few with processing times of 30 days.
> 
> It's so sad too see that Pakistanis are treated differently, I know they may be a minority who may be bad but we are not all bad you know. It's so totally unfair.


Omg iknow right I've noticed the same too! Like Islamabad its 91% will receive a response by 120 working days what about the remaining 9% they'll have to wait another month?! It will be 120 working days for me (well for my husband) on the 25th November and if I don't get a response by then, then I'll get the MP to trace up the application. This is ridiculous! Been waiting since 9th June whereas people who has applied in July has got a response and I'm still waiting. I hope it's good news considering the time spent waiting I don't want to struggle again with a new application.


----------



## Shraddha123

_hrxx said:


> Omg iknow right I've noticed the same too! Like Islamabad its 91% will receive a response by 120 working days what about the remaining 9% they'll have to wait another month?! It will be 120 working days for me (well for my husband) on the 25th November and if I don't get a response by then, then I'll get the MP to trace up the application. This is ridiculous! Been waiting since 9th June whereas people who has applied in July has got a response and I'm still waiting. I hope it's good news considering the time spent waiting I don't want to struggle again with a new application.


I'm so sorry to hear that it really is unfair. Inshallah making dua it's ur week this week and they grant ur husbands visa. It's just unfair how our system works there really isn't much else to be said


----------



## Khan2603

Yes it's very upsetting how they are doing this, no one deserves this, get onto mp for help


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

almostabrit said:


> Everybody, today we received the email confirming that the application has been processed!
> Also, checked the UPS tracking, and they have picked it up, and it is in transit! The wait is almost over, and finally, finally after 3 more months than we thought, there is light at the end of the tunnel.


:cheer2::cheer2:

Now for some planning, and getting tickets figured out. lane:

To you all who have spent the entire summer refreshing hoping for updates :ranger:
we made it through the infamous UKVI "Summer of 2016"

Thanks for all the support! I'll update when we get the passport. 


yes, the 'infamous UKVI Summer of 2016'!!!!!!!!!!!! What a very weird four months it's been! Congrats!!! 
Nel


----------



## AnOceanApart

Dex103 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Not sure what's going on with apps from Canada and why they are taking sooooo long to process. We contacted our MP today too and they have contacted immigration for us as well. Hopefully he gives us some better news. The more of us that get our MPs involved then maybe that will get them moving on our apps. Wishful thinking perhaps but if it helps then worth it.


I sure hope so  I don't know what the heck is going on with Canadian applications!


----------



## AnOceanApart

Congrats *shannoncannon* and *almostabrit*!!!!!


----------



## sgkalina

ctyler said:


> Unfortunately this is not how it works in Brazil. We hand in the documents at the VAC when we go for our biometrics and we pay for the return, but they do not give us a tracking number until they post it to us from the VAC.
> 
> I've emailed the VAC today and they told me that the documents haven't arrived from Bogota to Sao Paulo yet, and that they will send me the tracking number when they post. However, it has been 10 days, and based on previous experiences from friends of mine, they were supposed to be arriving to mine by today or tomorrow. And the VAC usually sends the tracking number days after the documents arrive.
> 
> A really stressful thing



Oh, darnit -- that's a shame (and I'm really sorry).
When were the documents supposed to have arrived in Sao Paulo?
Is there anyone else you can contact ?

Shawn
the female half in this adventure

:argue:


----------



## hamsterpotamia

*Recieved word today from UKVI on spouse settlement visa..*

.. and my application was ACCEPTED! I finally get to reunite with my husband in the UK as soon as the ticket is bought.

Without this forum, I'm almost certain we would have gotten something wrong, left something critical out, overshared unnecessary details, or just put things in the wrong order.. something. This process has been one of the most stressful things I've ever been through. Every one of us here knows how life-changing that *one* little packet of information can be. If it weren't for this endless stream of the same questions being asked over and over, and the patience of the mods in answering them, who knows where I (and many of us) would be.

Thank you for being the ultimate go-to resource for me in this journey. Chalk up another win.

I feel like I can finally breathe again.

Thank you.

application submitted: 5th, Sept
biometrics: 9th, Sept
recieved in sheffield: 16th, Sept
decision made: 20th, Oct
visa in hand: 24th, Oct


----------



## nyclon

hamsterpotamia said:


> .. and my application was ACCEPTED! I finally get to reunite with my husband in the UK as soon as the ticket is bought.
> 
> Without this forum, I'm almost certain we would have gotten something wrong, left something critical out, overshared unnecessary details, or just put things in the wrong order.. something. This process has been one of the most stressful things I've ever been through. Every one of us here knows how life-changing that *one* little packet of information can be. If it weren't for this endless stream of the same questions being asked over and over, and the patience of the mods in answering them, who knows where I (and many of us) would be.
> 
> Thank you for being the ultimate go-to resource for me in this journey. Chalk up another win.
> 
> I feel like I can finally breathe again.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> application submitted: 5th, Sept
> biometrics: 9th, Sept
> recieved in sheffield: 16th, Sept
> decision made: 20th, Oct
> visa in hand: 24th, Oct


Please update your full timeline on the dedicated timeline thread including what country you applied from, whether you applied using priority, whether you received an application received email.


----------



## ctyler

sgkalina said:


> Oh, darnit -- that's a shame (and I'm really sorry).
> When were the documents supposed to have arrived in Sao Paulo?
> Is there anyone else you can contact ?
> 
> Shawn
> the female half in this adventure
> 
> :argue:


Well, this afternoon they sent me an automatic email saying my documents have arrived in Sao Paulo. I live far away from there, about 3 hours flight, but now, in theory, my documents will arrive by the end of this week. I'm sick of waiting


----------



## AnOceanApart

hamsterpotamia said:


> .. and my application was ACCEPTED! I finally get to reunite with my husband in the UK as soon as the ticket is bought.
> 
> Without this forum, I'm almost certain we would have gotten something wrong, left something critical out, overshared unnecessary details, or just put things in the wrong order.. something. This process has been one of the most stressful things I've ever been through. Every one of us here knows how life-changing that *one* little packet of information can be. If it weren't for this endless stream of the same questions being asked over and over, and the patience of the mods in answering them, who knows where I (and many of us) would be.
> 
> Thank you for being the ultimate go-to resource for me in this journey. Chalk up another win.
> 
> I feel like I can finally breathe again.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> application submitted: 5th, Sept
> biometrics: 9th, Sept
> recieved in sheffield: 16th, Sept
> decision made: 20th, Oct
> visa in hand: 24th, Oct


YES!!! Congratulations!!!    Have a wonderful, happy life with your lovely Brit!!


----------



## shannoncannon

I am shocked I have only waited three wks 
I am not sure if I did anything differently to anyone else that applied priority but I know I cannot wait to see my husband again
No matter what happens, I really am excited to see what the product of months of hard work comes to.
It's been 15 days for us until it's been sent back out, which compared to most on here would be a miracle.
So I need to thank my amazing husband for praying for priority lol, this form for answering all our questions, and Lovemybrit blogs for guiding the way. 
Can't wait to share the out come with everyone on Wednesday!


----------



## _hrxx

*Passport collection!*

My husband just got an email saying that he needs to collect his passport in Islamabad. However He didn't get an email saying that decision has been made etc. So this time tomorrow inshallah I'll find out if he has got it. Hopefully it's good news! 97 working days today!!


----------



## Shraddha123

_hrxx said:


> My husband just got an email saying that he needs to collect his passport in Islamabad. However He didn't get an email saying that decision has been made etc. So this time tomorrow inshallah I'll find out if he has got it. Hopefully it's good news! 97 working days today!!


CONGRATULATIONS 🎉🎊😘 told u it would be ur week this week, please keep me in ur prayers.


----------



## _hrxx

Shraddha123 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS 🎉🎊😘 told u it would be ur week this week, please keep me in ur prayers.


You're forever in my duas! I hope it's good news now. I didn't get an email saying that decision is made just one saying that collect the passport. Is that normal?


----------



## bgitouk

Congrats! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you... you have waited LONG enough! Too long!

Fingers Crossed we will hear this week... we got the employer call the day before you last week and we are on day 75 today! 



_hrxx said:


> My husband just got an email saying that he needs to collect his passport in Islamabad. However He didn't get an email saying that decision has been made etc. So this time tomorrow inshallah I'll find out if he has got it. Hopefully it's good news! 97 working days today!!


----------



## _hrxx

bgitouk said:


> Congrats! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you... you have waited LONG enough! Too long!
> 
> Fingers Crossed we will hear this week... we got the employer call the day before you last week and we are on day 75 today!


Hopefully you'll get some good news soon too!! I'm super nervous about tomorrow but ya'll in my prayers x


----------



## fpatel10

That's awesome Hrxx!

Our MP contacted Home Office again and once again they are giving no answer and only vague responses, saying they will not be giving a reason.


----------



## _hrxx

fpatel10 said:


> That's awesome Hrxx!
> 
> Our MP contacted Home Office again and once again they are giving no answer and only vague responses, saying they will not be giving a reason.


Thank you 😊 and hopefully they'll give you a response soon too! I was planning on escalating the case in December 😂 only because I didn't want to intrude on the proceeding time they've given us. I pray that you get a response soon and it's very stressful!


----------



## zuk

Eeekk good luck hun x


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*USA Priority & Non Priority timelines*

here's the latest info, as I have it, for USA non-priority and priority visa apps....

View attachment USA Non Priority Visa apps at 25.10.2016.pdf


View attachment USA Priority Visa timeline at 25 October 2016.pdf


Thinking positive thoughts for those still waiting for 'decision made', and for those waiting to receive their passports back 

Nel


----------



## sgkalina

Nel&Jimmy said:


> here's the latest info, as I have it, for USA non-priority and priority visa apps....
> 
> View attachment 71146
> 
> 
> View attachment 71154
> 
> 
> Thinking positive thoughts for those still waiting for 'decision made', and for those waiting to receive their passports back
> 
> Nel


You are a star for the upkeep of these timelines !!
I am positive that they are very helpful, especially those in non-priority when talking with MPs to actually have a physical chart to show people about the lengths of time.



Shawn
the female half in this adventure 

:music:


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

sgkalina said:


> You are a star for the upkeep of these timelines !!
> I am positive that they are very helpful, especially those in non-priority when talking with MPs to actually have a physical chart to show people about the lengths of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn
> the female half in this adventure
> 
> :music:


Thank you Shawn


----------



## Shraddha123

We got the dreaded not straightforward email  does this mean they will refuse our application or it means they want to issue visa but have a few questions which need properly answering?


----------



## Luciangurl2

fpatel10 said:


> Anyone know the maximum days visa can take to process?


Maximum is 120 (from biometric date) last time I checked at least that's what one of my tracking email said 90% within 3 weeks 98% within 12 weeks and 100% of applications within 24 (120 days) of biometric date .


----------



## _hrxx

Husband got another email just now saying that they've sent off the paperworks too


----------



## fpatel10

Luciangurl2 said:


> Maximum is 120 (from biometric date) last time I checked at least that's what one of my tracking email said 90% within 3 weeks 98% within 12 weeks and 100% of applications within 24 (120 days) of biometric date .


That's what I have gotten back in the email. 
But that doesn't seem like the case.Reached 120 days from biometrics. and yes only working days. 
So confused


----------



## pradanie

*Question*

Hi guys,

First, you all have been so positive and it does seem like there's been movement. 

I sent off my non-priority fiancee vis application Sept 6. Received (per UPS) Sept 8, but no confirmation email until Sept 21. I emailed UKVI a week later requesting status check (I know, I'm impatient), and they indicated it had not reached the EOC yet. Fine.

I emailed yesterday (as it had been a month) requesting the status and the response was: "I have tracked the status (GWF****** and date of birth
*****) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
because your application was submitted recently." ...Well, it wasn't. 

And 'No current updates' - so I guess I am to assume that my application has been sitting in the same pile for over a month now? Has anyone gotten this response? I can't recall anyone getting this exact response. Just curious - I know this is all uninformed guesswork we are partaking in! It's just frustrating if no progress has been made whatsoever. 

PS STOKED for all the folks receiving their emails this week! what a lovely feeling it must be!! hooray!


----------



## nyclon

Luciangurl2 said:


> Maximum is 120 (from biometric date) last time I checked at least that's what one of my tracking email said 90% within 3 weeks 98% within 12 weeks and 100% of applications within 24 (120 days) of biometric date .


There is no maximum.


----------



## nyclon

pradanie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First, you all have been so positive and it does seem like there's been movement.
> 
> I sent off my non-priority fiancee vis application Sept 6. Received (per UPS) Sept 8, but no confirmation email until Sept 21. I emailed UKVI a week later requesting status check (I know, I'm impatient), and they indicated it had not reached the EOC yet. Fine.
> 
> I emailed yesterday (as it had been a month) requesting the status and the response was: "I have tracked the status (GWF****** and date of birth
> *****) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
> because your application was submitted recently." ...Well, it wasn't.
> 
> And 'No current updates' - so I guess I am to assume that my application has been sitting in the same pile for over a month now? Has anyone gotten this response? I can't recall anyone getting this exact response. Just curious - I know this is all uninformed guesswork we are partaking in! It's just frustrating if no progress has been made whatsoever.
> 
> PS STOKED for all the folks receiving their emails this week! what a lovely feeling it must be!! hooray!


It's a generic response. Plenty of people have gotten the same response.


----------



## nyclon

Shraddha123 said:


> We got the dreaded not straightforward email  does this mean they will refuse our application or it means they want to issue visa but have a few questions which need properly answering?


It means they need to research some things or make further inquiries before they decide whether your visa will be issued or refused.


----------



## Dex103

pradanie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First, you all have been so positive and it does seem like there's been movement.
> 
> I sent off my non-priority fiancee vis application Sept 6. Received (per UPS) Sept 8, but no confirmation email until Sept 21. I emailed UKVI a week later requesting status check (I know, I'm impatient), and they indicated it had not reached the EOC yet. Fine.
> 
> I emailed yesterday (as it had been a month) requesting the status and the response was: "I have tracked the status (GWF****** and date of birth
> *****) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
> because your application was submitted recently." ...Well, it wasn't.
> 
> And 'No current updates' - so I guess I am to assume that my application has been sitting in the same pile for over a month now? Has anyone gotten this response? I can't recall anyone getting this exact response. Just curious - I know this is all uninformed guesswork we are partaking in! It's just frustrating if no progress has been made whatsoever.
> 
> PS STOKED for all the folks receiving their emails this week! what a lovely feeling it must be!! hooray!


That has been the only response that I ever get when I check the status of my applications. Just a generic email.


----------



## Shraddha123

nyclon said:


> It means they need to research some things or make further inquiries before they decide whether your visa will be issued or refused.


Thanks so much for ur reply, is it necessary that they will phone me or my employer? 

Also I was thinking have they stalled the application after today's Toeic/Ets news? 
Home Office have promised some kind of remittance for all those affected and our previous application was refused because of that issue.


----------



## ILR1980

congrats to all of you who have received some sort of positive response



fpatel10 said:


> Our MP contacted Home Office again and once again they are giving no answer and only vague responses, saying they will not be giving a reason.


you should have heard any news by now..never give up and i am sure your wait will be over soon


----------



## fpatel10

ILR1980 said:


> congrats to all of you who have received some sort of positive response
> 
> 
> 
> you should have heard any news by now..never give up and i am sure your wait will be over soon


yeh...dont know what went wrong


----------



## JohnRalphio

Nel&Jimmy said:


> here's the latest info, as I have it, for USA non-priority and priority visa apps....
> 
> View attachment 71146
> 
> 
> View attachment 71154
> 
> 
> Thinking positive thoughts for those still waiting for 'decision made', and for those waiting to receive their passports back
> 
> Nel


My formatting on my progress post was messed up, but I got the email that my app was received and being prepared also on October 24th! Just want the chart stats to be correct for others!


----------



## _hrxx

Visa Granted alhamdulilah!!


----------



## zuk

_hrxx said:


> Visa Granted alhamdulilah!!


Omg wow congrats hun. So happy for you.  xxxx


----------



## fpatel10

Has anyone had Uk visa check with HMRC regarding financial proof etc when applying for visa?

Do they do this normally?


----------



## GlenPHX

*Fiance Visa stamp?*

Just curious, is the fiancé visa a stamp inside the passport? I know it's been discussed before but can't find the posting.


----------



## shannoncannon

My visa is out for delivery and I am going crazy
anyone else expecting their special delivery today??


----------



## nyclon

GlenPHX said:


> Just curious, is the fiancé visa a stamp inside the passport? I know it's been discussed before but can't find the posting.


Yes. It will be a vignette in the passport valid for 6 months with a valid from and a valid to date.


----------



## JessFarnworth

So I got an email from Sheffield today saying we forgot our shipping label!  oops! I guess our lawyer forgot to mention that part!

Anyway went ahead and sent them both that and the return courier receipt as they directed.

Should I be hopeful by this email that they've at least opened my application? 
Someone with my exact timeline details got a decision today! Hoping the end is near!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradanie

jessfarnworth said:


> so i got an email from sheffield today saying we forgot our shipping label!  oops! I guess our lawyer forgot to mention that part!
> 
> Anyway went ahead and sent them both that and the return courier receipt as they directed.
> 
> Should i be hopeful by this email that they've at least opened my application?
> Someone with my exact timeline details got a decision today! Hoping the end is near!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


hooray!!


----------



## GlenPHX

shannoncannon said:


> My visa is out for delivery and I am going crazy
> anyone else expecting their special delivery today??


Me too and so on edge.


----------



## ctyler

Sent a email to the vfs complaining and asking for my tracking number. I'm so stressed.  Decision made on the 14th and still don't have my passport. Dying here


----------



## Mrere

So disappointed!!!

Paid for priority spouse Visa on 4th Oct, got an email from the British embassy to confirm that the application along with the supporting documents were received on 5th Oct and nothing since.
Send several emails to the UK visa HGS and all what I keep getting is 'THERE ARE NO CURRENT UPDATES THIS COULD BE BECAUSE THE DETAILS THAT You Have PROVIDED ABOVE ARE INCORRECT OR YOUT APPLICATION WAS SUBMITTED RECENTLY'
Now the 15 working days we been promised to process the application has already passed with no updates from the HGS or the British embassy.

I have phoned up using the paid phone number and spoken to someone who checked the application and told me the same answer 'THERE ARE NO CURRENT UPDATES', well I know for sure that the details I provided them are 100% correct besides I know the application has NOT been submitted recently. I am worried that my wife's application has been placed in the wrong pile or wrong place.

Guys, what do you think is happening!

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## zuk

Mrere said:


> So disappointed!!!
> 
> Paid for priority spouse Visa on 4th Oct, got an email from the British embassy to confirm that the application along with the supporting documents were received on 5th Oct and nothing since.
> Send several emails to the UK visa HGS and all what I keep getting is 'THERE ARE NO CURRENT UPDATES THIS COULD BE BECAUSE THE DETAILS THAT You Have PROVIDED ABOVE ARE INCORRECT OR YOUT APPLICATION WAS SUBMITTED RECENTLY'
> Now the 15 working days we been promised to process the application has already passed with no updates from the HGS or the British embassy.
> 
> I have phoned up using the paid phone number and spoken to someone who checked the application and told me the same answer 'THERE ARE NO CURRENT UPDATES', well I know for sure that the details I provided them are 100% correct besides I know the application has NOT been submitted recently. I am worried that my wife's application has been placed in the wrong pile or wrong place.
> 
> Guys, what do you think is happening!
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


I know how you are feeling. Its so bloody annoying. I called aswel 3 times. Each time charging me for calling and then ending up with the same answer. For sure they are deffinetly saying them exact words to everyone that calls them. Try not to worry. Get your case escalated and hopefully that should get it moving.


----------



## nyclon

Mrere said:


> So disappointed!!!
> 
> Paid for priority spouse Visa on 4th Oct, got an email from the British embassy to confirm that the application along with the supporting documents were received on 5th Oct and nothing since.
> Send several emails to the UK visa HGS and all what I keep getting is 'THERE ARE NO CURRENT UPDATES THIS COULD BE BECAUSE THE DETAILS THAT You Have PROVIDED ABOVE ARE INCORRECT OR YOUT APPLICATION WAS SUBMITTED RECENTLY'
> Now the 15 working days we been promised to process the application has already passed with no updates from the HGS or the British embassy.
> 
> I have phoned up using the paid phone number and spoken to someone who checked the application and told me the same answer 'THERE ARE NO CURRENT UPDATES', well I know for sure that the details I provided them are 100% correct besides I know the application has NOT been submitted recently. I am worried that my wife's application has been placed in the wrong pile or wrong place.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, what do you think is happening!
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


1st, all priority processing does is put your applicant ahead of non-priority applications. There is no guarantee that it will be processed in a certain amount to time.

2nd, it's a generic email. Loads of members have gotten it.


----------



## ctyler

Just managed to get my tracking number. It's on its way to my state, but as I said before, the posting service in Brazil is terrible. According to the tracking information, it has left Sao Paulo on Monday and still hasn't arrived in my state lol Brazil is big, but never that big lol going mad


----------



## fpatel10

Does anyone know when and for how long UKVI closes for Christmas?


----------



## Dex103

Mrere said:


> So disappointed!!!
> 
> Paid for priority spouse Visa on 4th Oct, got an email from the British embassy to confirm that the application along with the supporting documents were received on 5th Oct and nothing since.
> Send several emails to the UK visa HGS and all what I keep getting is 'THERE ARE NO CURRENT UPDATES THIS COULD BE BECAUSE THE DETAILS THAT You Have PROVIDED ABOVE ARE INCORRECT OR YOUT APPLICATION WAS SUBMITTED RECENTLY'
> Now the 15 working days we been promised to process the application has already passed with no updates from the HGS or the British embassy.
> 
> I have phoned up using the paid phone number and spoken to someone who checked the application and told me the same answer 'THERE ARE NO CURRENT UPDATES', well I know for sure that the details I provided them are 100% correct besides I know the application has NOT been submitted recently. I am worried that my wife's application has been placed in the wrong pile or wrong place.
> 
> Guys, what do you think is happening!
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Unfortunately priority service guarantees nothing as to how long it will take. We paid priority and it's been 10 weeks. Email and call weekly. Same response everytime. There has been no updates. Escalations done a few times now and have had our immigration lawyer and MP contact them and yet we still wait.


----------



## AnOceanApart

Dex103 said:


> Unfortunately priority service guarantees nothing as to how long it will take. We paid priority and it's been 10 weeks. Email and call weekly. Same response everytime. There has been no updates. Escalations done a few times now and have had our immigration lawyer and MP contact them and yet we still wait.


Priority for us too. We haven't tried escalating yet, but the MP contacted them and hasn't heard back yet. 8 weeks tomorrow. I have no idea what's wrong with Canadian applications but I wish they'd pick up!


----------



## shannoncannon

Approved today!!!!!!
First seat in the first row of the plane outta Boston Sunday night!

16 working days since delivery of documents, 
15 working days since ECO email

If you're paying for priority, plaster it on everything lol I wrote it on everything!!


----------



## GlenPHX

Visa Approved!!!! Thanks to everyone for your advice and thoughts! I appreciate it beyond words.

Completed timeline on timeline thread.


----------



## nyclon

GlenPHX said:


> Visa Approved!!!! Thanks to everyone for your advice and thoughts! I appreciate it beyond words.
> 
> Completed timeline on timeline thread.


Please post your completed timeline on the timeline thread.


----------



## AnOceanApart

Woohoo PARTY TIME!!! Congrats *shannoncannon* and *GlenPHX*!!!! SO so happy for all the good news today!    So much relief!


----------



## Mrere

Dex103 said:


> Unfortunately priority service guarantees nothing as to how long it will take. We paid priority and it's been 10 weeks. Email and call weekly. Same response everytime. There has been no updates. Escalations done a few times now and have had our immigration lawyer and MP contact them and yet we still wait.


So sorry to hear that, OMG 10 weeks are so long. Hopefully we all hear good very soon, where did you apply from if you don't mind me asking?

I am wondering, how do I escalate the application!


----------



## Rj88

Got my package today and first thing that dropped out was my passport opened to vignette page&#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57339; visa approved. Thanks everyone and good luck to all that are waiting.


----------



## AnOceanApart

Rj88 said:


> Got my package today and first thing that dropped out was my passport opened to vignette page���� visa approved. Thanks everyone and good luck to all that are waiting.


Congrats!!! WOOHOO!!!    Such amazing news today, I'm so genuinely happy for you all!


----------



## zuk

Rj88 said:


> Got my package today and first thing that dropped out was my passport opened to vignette page&#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57339; visa approved. Thanks everyone and good luck to all that are waiting.


Wow congrats


----------



## Dex103

Mrere said:


> So sorry to hear that, OMG 10 weeks are so long. Hopefully we all hear good very soon, where did you apply from if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I am wondering, how do I escalate the application!


I applied from Toronto Ontario Canada. 
When I've called or emailed about my concerns as to why it"s taking so long for and ECO to review our apps they have sent me a email with details they require for escalation and emailed it back. Not that it's done anything. Don't think they will until 12 weeks. Not happy at all for paying so much extra for priority to always be to told no updates & our apps have yet to be assigned to an ECO. Most frustrating and stressful thing I've ever done. Not knowing anything and haveing to wait and hope that tomorrow may be our day is getting harder the longer this takes.


----------



## Shraddha123

Any of the moderators know if they still will be refusing spouse visa over the toeic ets issue even tho it's kind of been resolved during the appeal that happened yesterday


----------



## sgkalina

I opened my UPS yesterday and took out the plastic envelope that I had used, and my passport was on top already opened to the visa page 

Woo-hoo !!! 
With fiance visa in hand, I'm all set to leave the desert ~!

Thanks for everyone's help and support !!!

Shawn
the female half in this adventure


----------



## scoobies

Finally it's over!!! Yesterday was a long anxious day awaiting my package but the wait was worth it once I saw that visa!! We're so relieved. Thanks a hundred times over to everyone who posts on this forum. Just being able to log on everyday and see the same kind of comments and concerns I was having was such a help. Good luck to all those still waiting!

~~UPDATED~~
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): September 6th
Date biometrics taken: September 12
Confirmation email application was received: September 23rd 
E-mail "decision made" received: October 22nd
Date your visa was received: October 26!!


----------



## ctyler

Congratulations to all of you that have already got your visas. I'm still waiting for my package  So stressful...


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

ctyler said:


> Congratulations to all of you that have already got your visas. I'm still waiting for my package  So stressful...


Oh I'm so sorry you have to wait so long to find out. Can you contact UKVI or anyone else to find out what is happening? What a horrible situation to be in!
Nel


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*Approved!!!*

After nearly five months of worry and stress, my husband's visa application was approved!!! Over the moon we are!!! 
Just want to say a huge thank you to the moderators in particular, and everyone who contributes on this forum - the help, knowledge and moral support is invaluable! I just wish we'd found this forum before we started the whole process - we'd have saved ourselves a lot of unnecessary stress!!!! We did in fact pay for the services of one of the licensed immigration advisors - we would NOT recommend them to anyone, and wouldn't opt to use them again!

Overjoyed that we're going to be over there...in just over a week! First stop will be to visit my mother in hospital    

Best of luck to all of you,
Nel


----------



## pradanie

SO SO happy for you! I know you're so relieved and glad you're able to get to your mama. Thanks for keeping everything going here.. hope the wheels are finally turning in Sheffield!


----------



## BTM

Congratulations to everyone who received their visas! We are anxiously waiting to hear back about ours :fingerscrossed:

Quick question, does the Sheffield office always send emails to let people know that the documents have arrived? I submitted my application and had biometrics taken at the Toronto, Ontario, Canada office on October 18th (last Tuesday), but have yet to hear anything. The officer there organized the entire package for me and was meticulous in how he arranged it/included a table of contents and bar codes before every section as per his binder. He also personally wrote or stamped 'priority' on everything. 

I know it's been said a lot, but I'd like to reiterate a huge THANK YOU to everyone on this forum for your help. You've made this process much easier!!


----------



## RicoRan

I attempted to sign on here yesterday without success. I really thought I had done so. So I will try to post this again. Yesterday, I received my application approval package. It was one of the highlights of my life because I will soon be re-united with my wife. We have not seen each other since June. 
I want to thank all of the people who use this site because the information is not just valuable but comforting as well. And I also want to wish everyone the best of luck in their application process.


----------



## ctyler

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Oh I'm so sorry you have to wait so long to find out. Can you contact UKVI or anyone else to find out what is happening? What a horrible situation to be in!
> Nel


So happy for your approved visa!
About my situation, I'm gonna try to contact the post service tomorrow. The package it's on my way to my town, but it's taking way longer than it should.


----------



## Khan2603

Nel&Jimmy said:


> After nearly five months of worry and stress, my husband's visa application was approved!!! Over the moon we are!!!
> Just want to say a huge thank you to the moderators in particular, and everyone who contributes on this forum - the help, knowledge and moral support is invaluable! I just wish we'd found this forum before we started the whole process - we'd have saved ourselves a lot of unnecessary stress!!!! We did in fact pay for the services of one of the licensed immigration advisors - we would NOT recommend them to anyone, and wouldn't opt to use them again!
> 
> Overjoyed that we're going to be over there...in just over a week! First stop will be to visit my mother in hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to all of you,
> Nel


A very huge congratulations to you both and huge relif, you have given alot to this forum and all of us who are on it, without the support we all would have been lost, glad you can go see your mother now, here's praying she makes a speedy recovery. Ameen


----------



## nyclon

:flypig:


BTM said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received their visas! We are anxiously waiting to hear back about ours :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Quick question, does the Sheffield office always send emails to let people know that the documents have arrived? I submitted my application and had biometrics taken at the Toronto, Ontario, Canada office on October 18th (last Tuesday), but have yet to hear anything. The officer there organized the entire package for me and was meticulous in how he arranged it/included a table of contents and bar codes before every section as per his binder. He also personally wrote or stamped 'priority' on everything.
> 
> I know it's been said a lot, but I'd like to reiterate a huge THANK YOU to everyone on this forum for your help. You've made this process much easier!!


Emails aren't always sent or may be sent a week or 2 after the package was actually received. It's not consistent. Your should have received delivery confirmation from your courier.


----------



## zuk

I got call 20th oct from HO. Today i emailed them for an update on the case. They replied back saying the case is yet to be assessed by an entery clearance officer :/ does that mean application hasnt been seen since the call from HO? Is the last step when your application is been seen by ECO?


----------



## bgitouk

When they called me, they said I should hear something in a few weeks as the file is then passed to the caseworker and put back into a queue ready to be assessed. So I would assume both of us are just waiting to get to the top of the pile now! 

I would expect to hear something about 3 weeks after our telephone calls tbh. 1 week and a half so far since my call..... Day 78 since Biometrics....





zuk said:


> I got call 20th oct from HO. Today i emailed them for an update on the case. They replied back saying the case is yet to be assessed by an entery clearance officer :/ does that mean application hasnt been seen since the call from HO? Is the last step when your application is been seen by ECO?


----------



## zuk

Oh god.  99 days today since biomatics and 6 days since call from HO. I really hope i hear something in the nex 2-3 weeks or sooner. That too good news inSha Allah. Good luck


----------



## bgitouk

Oh gosh poor you, 99 days! Yes good luck to you too.

We just have to remain positive at this stage. We can't let the negative thoughts enter our mindframe! 

Hubby is renting an apartment by the day as he has nowhere else to go and we don't know how long this will take. So just hoping we hear sooner rather than later 



zuk said:


> Oh god.  99 days today since biomatics and 6 days since call from HO. I really hope i hear something in the nex 2-3 weeks or sooner. That too good news inSha Allah. Good luck


----------



## zuk

All this waiting time is giving me a bad feeling but im trying to stay positive and praying its in our favour. Where are you applying from?


----------



## bgitouk

Barbados but the passports get sent to Jamaica but the application is processed in Sheffield. Where are you applying from?

I know we are 100% eligible, if we get refused its down to our own administration of our application as we must have missed something! So that's why I keep kicking myself at this point and wondering if there is more we could have done. 

This will be my husbands 3rd UK visa, he was successful both times before but he didn't stay to get ILR. Definitely beating ourselves up about that now too!



zuk said:


> All this waiting time is giving me a bad feeling but im trying to stay positive and praying its in our favour. Where are you applying from?


----------



## zuk

bgitouk said:


> Barbados but the passports get sent to Jamaica but the application is processed in Sheffield. Where are you applying from?
> 
> I know we are 100% eligible, if we get refused its down to our own administration of our application as we must have missed something! So that's why I keep kicking myself at this point and wondering if there is more we could have done.
> 
> This will be my husbands 3rd UK visa, he was successful both times before but he didn't stay to get ILR. Definitely beating ourselves up about that now too!
> 
> 
> 
> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this waiting time is giving me a bad feeling but im trying to stay positive and praying its in our favour. Where are you applying from?
Click to expand...

Pakistan. Omg really. If that was me i would be beating myself up too lol but he should have stayed on til ILR. This is the second time applying and im dead sure we had all the correct paper work this time round. But stil over 4 months waiting its so fustrating. I hate waiting too long but all my life is makin me do is wait for like everything :'( its nerve racking waiting and waiting...


----------



## ctyler

The tracking shows my package is on my way <3 <3

I can't wait!


----------



## JohnRalphio

So I got an email saying that further documents (bank statement showing receipt of his PhD stipend) were required, and we sent them to the email they provided. But now I'm worried about how long it will take them to actually see the email and then get back to processing my application. 

This process is going to be the death of me, I do believe.


----------



## AnOceanApart

Dex103 said:


> I applied from Toronto Ontario Canada.
> When I've called or emailed about my concerns as to why it"s taking so long for and ECO to review our apps they have sent me a email with details they require for escalation and emailed it back. Not that it's done anything. Don't think they will until 12 weeks. Not happy at all for paying so much extra for priority to always be to told no updates & our apps have yet to be assigned to an ECO. Most frustrating and stressful thing I've ever done. Not knowing anything and haveing to wait and hope that tomorrow may be our day is getting harder the longer this takes.



This is absolutely ridiculous  I really, really wish I hadn't bothered with priority... we could have saved several hundred dollars which could've been used for my flight over... this situation has left us in a bit of a financial bind so it's super frustrating  I'm quickly losing hope that I'll be back with my husband for the holidays since I'm a ways behind you.


----------



## AnOceanApart

Congrats *sgakalina*, *scoobies*, and *Nel&Jimmy*!!!    The wait is finally over for you guys and I'M SO HAPPY for you!!!!  

Hi there *BTM*! I applied out of Toronto, too. Folks don't always get a confirmation email from Sheffield, so I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## fpatel10

AnOceanApart said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous  I really, really wish I hadn't bothered with priority... we could have saved several hundred dollars which could've been used for my flight over... this situation has left us in a bit of a financial bind so it's super frustrating  I'm quickly losing hope that I'll be back with my husband for the holidays since I'm a ways behind you.


Wow even with priority you are waiting so long...!
Im losing hope with seeing my husband before the holidays...so hard to think optimistic. Applying from Vancouver....something wrong with Canada's applications?


----------



## AnOceanApart

fpatel10 said:


> Wow even with priority you are waiting so long...!
> Im losing hope with seeing my husband before the holidays...so hard to think optimistic. Applying from Vancouver....something wrong with Canada's applications?


You especially have been in my nightly prayers and my morning candle lightings... Which might be utterly silly rituals but hey, I'm not throwing away any opportunity for getting positive energy directed toward our applications! :fingerscrossed: I'm so aggravated for you 

Seriously, what on earth is happening between Canada and Home Office??


----------



## fpatel10

AnOceanApart said:


> You especially have been in my nightly prayers and my morning candle lightings... Which might be utterly silly rituals but hey, I'm not throwing away any opportunity for getting positive energy directed toward our applications! :fingerscrossed: I'm so aggravated for you
> 
> Seriously, what on earth is happening between Canada and Home Office??


awh that is very sweet of you. Hopefully someone's prayers get answered...
Have you been in touch with your MP? What is their response? 
Our Mp is only coming back with general responses...thinking of cancelling the application at this stage... 123 days/


----------



## sgkalina

BTM said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received their visas! We are anxiously waiting to hear back about ours :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Quick question, does the Sheffield office always send emails to let people know that the documents have arrived? I submitted my application and had biometrics taken at the Toronto, Ontario, Canada office on October 18th (last Tuesday), but have yet to hear anything. The officer there organized the entire package for me and was meticulous in how he arranged it/included a table of contents and bar codes before every section as per his binder. He also personally wrote or stamped 'priority' on everything.
> 
> I know it's been said a lot, but I'd like to reiterate a huge THANK YOU to everyone on this forum for your help. You've made this process much easier!!


This may seem like a stupid question, but did you also write PRIORITY on the outside of the shipping envelope too ?? Did you send it via FedEx, or UPS - with a tracking number that you can go online and check to see where it is? Because, as far as I know (and I'm no expert), but they almost always sent an email that your package is prepared to be seen by an ECO.

Good luck !

Shawn
the female half in this adventure


----------



## AnOceanApart

fpatel10 said:


> awh that is very sweet of you. Hopefully someone's prayers get answered...
> Have you been in touch with your MP? What is their response?
> Our Mp is only coming back with general responses...thinking of cancelling the application at this stage... 123 days/


MP was contacted on Friday, he responded on Monday morning saying he'd contacted Home Office, but so far he hasn't heard anything 

A couple weeks ago I did an email enquiry asking for an update, and I got one saying a decision was delayed while they made further inquiries. Today I sent another email and got an almost immediate response that says my application hasn't been assigned to an officer. 

At the end of the email I got this:

...and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date. Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days.

Dear lord


----------



## BTM

sgkalina said:


> This may seem like a stupid question, but did you also write PRIORITY on the outside of the shipping envelope too ?? Did you send it via FedEx, or UPS - with a tracking number that you can go online and check to see where it is? Because, as far as I know (and I'm no expert), but they almost always sent an email that your package is prepared to be seen by an ECO.
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> Shawn
> the female half in this adventure



No such thing as a stupid question! Yes, he wrote Priority in massive letters with a big sharpie marker on the outside of the UPS bag and shipping envelope. It was sent via UPS and the only tracking information that was given to me was for the return postage from the UK to my home address (as I live 5 hours north of the nearest UK Visa office). I've checked that tracking number and it has not been sent back to me yet, as assumed. And here I thought this process would only be moderately stressful! Oy.


----------



## sgkalina

BTM said:


> No such thing as a stupid question! Yes, he wrote Priority in massive letters with a big sharpie marker on the outside of the UPS bag and shipping envelope. It was sent via UPS and the only tracking information that was given to me was for the return postage from the UK to my home address (as I live 5 hours north of the nearest UK Visa office). I've checked that tracking number and it has not been sent back to me yet, as assumed. And here I thought this process would only be moderately stressful! Oy.


I meant the tracking number for the package that you sent TO Sheffield.
Perhaps whomever prepared your package made a copy of the shipping label from the outside of the package? Maybe they used an online account and they have a record of that?

fingers crossed !


----------



## BTM

sgkalina said:


> I meant the tracking number for the package that you sent TO Sheffield.
> Perhaps whomever prepared your package made a copy of the shipping label from the outside of the package? Maybe they used an online account and they have a record of that?
> 
> fingers crossed !


Oh yes, if I had that tracking number I wouldn't be so concerned! I'll call them on Monday to inquire. Excellent idea. Thank you!


----------



## sgkalina

BTM said:


> Oh yes, if I had that tracking number I wouldn't be so concerned! I'll call them on Monday to inquire. Excellent idea. Thank you!


As one who has just gone through this -- I am happy to help.

Good luck !!!

eace:

:humble:


----------



## kq005163

*Spouse visa delayed*

Hello everyone
Can anyone help guide me regarding spouse visa. 
I submitted my wife application on 02/06/2016. the biometric was done on 13/06/2016. after which i posted the supporting documents which according to the royal mail tracking system were delivered on 24/06/2016. I received an email from sheffield visa office on 21/06/2016 that my online application has been recieved. in the email they said they take 12 weeks for the settlement visa. But i received another email on 31/08/2016 that the processing of my is not straightforward and they are not able to make a decision. 
I then phone them on 05/10/2016 to ask for the update. They took all my details and after a long questioning the guy said at the moment there is no status showing on the application. the guy said as soon as i hung up the phone i will recieve an acknowledge email and within 10-15 days i will receive an update on my wife's application. Since then i have not received any acknowledge email neither any update and its been 24 days now. They charged me over £20 for the call. 
my question is how much time are they taking to process the spouse visa applications from islamabad, pakistan

Application submitted: 02/06/2016
Biometric: 13/06/2016
Supporting documents delivered: 24/06/2016
sheiffield visa office received online application: 21/06/2016


----------



## Joppa

92% processed within 120 business days, about 5.5 months, but this still leaves 8% that is taking longer. You are just under 5 months stage, so hopefully you'll hear within the next month or so.


----------



## nyclon

kq005163 said:


> Hello everyone
> Can anyone help guide me regarding spouse visa.
> I submitted my wife application on 02/06/2016. the biometric was done on 13/06/2016. after which i posted the supporting documents which according to the royal mail tracking system were delivered on 24/06/2016. I received an email from sheffield visa office on 21/06/2016 that my online application has been recieved. in the email they said they take 12 weeks for the settlement visa. But i received another email on 31/08/2016 that the processing of my is not straightforward and they are not able to make a decision.
> I then phone them on 05/10/2016 to ask for the update. They took all my details and after a long questioning the guy said at the moment there is no status showing on the application. the guy said as soon as i hung up the phone i will recieve an acknowledge email and within 10-15 days i will receive an update on my wife's application. Since then i have not received any acknowledge email neither any update and its been 24 days now. They charged me over £20 for the call.
> my question is how much time are they taking to process the spouse visa applications from islamabad, pakistan
> 
> Application submitted: 02/06/2016
> Biometric: 13/06/2016
> Supporting documents delivered: 24/06/2016
> sheiffield visa office received online application: 21/06/2016


Read through this list and you will find many members in the same position.


It would be helpful if you posted your timeline in the timeline thread.


----------



## fpatel10

Joppa said:


> 92% processed within 120 business days, about 5.5 months, but this still leaves 8% that is taking longer. You are just under 5 months stage, so hopefully you'll hear within the next month or so.


Hi where are you getting the 92% percent within 120 days? it's the first time I am seeing this.


----------



## Shraddha123

fpatel10 said:


> Hi where are you getting the 92% percent within 120 days? it's the first time I am seeing this.


Omg have u not seen our processing times on their website it's so sad, even my application has been delayed


----------



## fpatel10

Shraddha123 said:


> Omg have u not seen our processing times on their website it's so sad, even my application has been delayed


Is it for pakistan?
Canada's is showing 100% within 60 days and here I am at 123 days. Kinda false if you ask me.


----------



## nyclon

fpatel10 said:


> Hi where are you getting the 92% percent within 120 days? it's the first time I am seeing this.


Processing times vary by country and that was a response to a specific poster in Pakistan. At any rate, they are historical figures and meant to be guidelines only.


----------



## Shraddha123

fpatel10 said:


> Is it for pakistan?
> Canada's is showing 100% within 60 days and here I am at 123 days. Kinda false if you ask me.


It's for Islamabad and all other Pakistan applicants only we have the longest waiting times sadly


----------



## Khan2603

18 weeks for mine from islamabad but it was approved alhumdulilah


----------



## ctyler

So the tracking information this morning showed that my package was out for delivery. So I spent the whole day waiting, dying. There were two other people at home.
By the end of the afternoon, about 16:40, they updated the tracking information saying the postman has been here and no one had answered the door.
I got sooo angry. Called the Costumer Service at the same time and started arguing with them. It was so disrespectful to state someone has been here when we were all alert, waiting, nervous, and we know they haven't been. They said I can't formally register a complaint cause they're still on time for de delivery, what's ridiculous.
I should have paid more, about £25 more, to have the DHL to deliver it me. This Brazilian post service is the worst.


----------



## alynn90

Looks like HO is picking it up now!!! A few people from Aug/Sept are getting decisions now! And NP at that!! Woohoo!!! Crossing my fingers!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuk

kq005163 said:


> Hello everyone
> Can anyone help guide me regarding spouse visa.
> I submitted my wife application on 02/06/2016. the biometric was done on 13/06/2016. after which i posted the supporting documents which according to the royal mail tracking system were delivered on 24/06/2016. I received an email from sheffield visa office on 21/06/2016 that my online application has been recieved. in the email they said they take 12 weeks for the settlement visa. But i received another email on 31/08/2016 that the processing of my is not straightforward and they are not able to make a decision.
> I then phone them on 05/10/2016 to ask for the update. They took all my details and after a long questioning the guy said at the moment there is no status showing on the application. the guy said as soon as i hung up the phone i will recieve an acknowledge email and within 10-15 days i will receive an update on my wife's application. Since then i have not received any acknowledge email neither any update and its been 24 days now. They charged me over £20 for the call.
> my question is how much time are they taking to process the spouse visa applications from islamabad, pakistan
> 
> Application submitted: 02/06/2016
> Biometric: 13/06/2016
> Supporting documents delivered: 24/06/2016
> sheiffield visa office received online application: 21/06/2016


I know its very annoying and fustrating with all this waiting. Get your application escalated. Our reached sheffield on 16th june from pakistan islamabad. 100 days for us today  last update i got was application is waiting to be seen by ECO :/ hope to hear good news soon. Pray you do to


----------



## Shraddha123

Guys is the visa processing timing tool down?? Are they updating the results again? I just have thing where I check the tool to see processing times everyday it gives me some kind of relief even tho the statistics stay the same... However I was checking just now and when you get to the bit you choose ur visa type and hit go it says this page is unavailable


----------



## BTM

Shraddha123 said:


> Guys is the visa processing timing tool down??


I just looked now through the Toronto, Canada location and it was last updated in September 2016. Perhaps it depends on where you had the application sent from?


----------



## _hrxx

zuk said:


> I know its very annoying and fustrating with all this waiting. Get your application escalated. Our reached sheffield on 16th june from pakistan islamabad. 100 days for us today  last update i got was application is waiting to be seen by ECO :/ hope to hear good news soon. Pray you do to


You're supposed to count from Monday - Friday not weekends 😬 And excluding bank holidays x


----------



## Clarkey77

*UK Fiance Visa Timeline*

Hello All, just joined this forum but I have read a lot of threads and it is comforting to know there are so many of you who are also going through this process just like me.

On Friday 28th October, it was ten (10) weeks, since my online application was submitted. 

There are those who believe or have been told by UKVI that the processing time starts when you do the biometrics but when you read the UKVI Service Standard in 'About our Services' it details that their service standard for applications made after 1st January 2014 is within 12 weeks of Application date.

I really hope to hear something this week i.e. Week 11 or at the latest next week.
Just praying and trying to stay positive, so the stress and anxiety doesn't get to me.


----------



## kq005163

zuk said:


> I know its very annoying and fustrating with all this waiting. Get your application escalated. Our reached sheffield on 16th june from pakistan islamabad. 100 days for us today  last update i got was application is waiting to be seen by ECO :/ hope to hear good news soon. Pray you do to


How can i get my application escalated?


----------



## ctyler

Hopefully tomorrow will be my last day of waiting! The deadline for the post service to deliver my package is tomorrow!


----------



## Iowa1984

Been watching everyone for months. Now august and September non priority are getting there's, feels like they forgot about us.



85 days on Monday


----------



## zuk

I only counted monday to friday but forgot about bank holidays lol. Dont know how many theres been last few months.


----------



## zuk

kq005163 said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know its very annoying and fustrating with all this waiting. Get your application escalated. Our reached sheffield on 16th june from pakistan islamabad. 100 days for us today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last update i got was application is waiting to be seen by ECO :/ hope to hear good news soon. Pray you do to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can i get my application escalated?
Click to expand...

Call and tell them you've had no update and you want to escalate your application. Reason for escalation: want to know the status of case. Then they will email you. You fill out the information they ask you. Then wait for afew days and hopefully you should get a reply


----------



## _hrxx

zuk said:


> I only counted monday to friday but forgot about bank holidays lol. Dont know how many theres been last few months.


There's only been one in August so far x


----------



## bgitouk

Hi Clarkey77,

We applied from Barbados via Kingston. We applied online on july 6th, biometrics july 12th. Today is day 79 from biometrics for us... still waiting.... tomorrow will be exactly 16 weeks.

The whole process has been awful... personally the worst thing I've ever been through in my life. We have been married for years and this is the longest we have lived apart. My husband keeps me sane and I feel like I'm going a little stir crazy without him. Praying this is our week.



Clarkey77 said:


> Hello All, just joined this forum but I have read a lot of threads and it is comforting to know there are so many of you who are also going through this process just like me.
> 
> On Friday 28th October, it was ten (10) weeks, since my online application was submitted.
> 
> There are those who believe or have been told by UKVI that the processing time starts when you do the biometrics but when you read the UKVI Service Standard in 'About our Services' it details that their service standard for applications made after 1st January 2014 is within 12 weeks of Application date.
> 
> I really hope to hear something this week i.e. Week 11 or at the latest next week.
> Just praying and trying to stay positive, so the stress and anxiety doesn't get to me.


----------



## Clarkey77

Hello bgitouk, you must be climbing the walls waiting for a decision. Have you sent an email asking for an update. I sent an email this morning to UKVI. They are suppose to respond in one working day. Hope they don't send me the standard response saying my visa is being processed. Did they notify you that they wouldn't be able to process your visa within the processing time?


----------



## bgitouk

On the 30th September we received an email stating the case is not straightforward and they would not be able to provide a decision within 60 working days. That email was received 58 days from Biometrics.

On the 19th October (day 71), my employer had a telephone interview with the Home office. Then I was interviewed via telephone. The contact at the home office said a decision should be made within a few weeks of the interview providing the caseworker was happy with the document verification.

I asked for an update on Friday as I am travelling for work all of this week so I will not be around if my husband was approved and was required to travel asap. The response was that the application is waiting to processed by an Entry Clearance Officer. We are literally in a queue and there's nothing we can do until we reach the top of the pile.

Let me know what update you receive... A few people who had applications via kingston had their decisions a few weeks ago at around day 58/59 from biometrics, but just depends how complicated your application is ie. Divorce, Complicated Immigration History, Children.... From my understanding if none of those things apply to you, and the Home Office are happy with the documents and don't suspect anything has been forged then it should be pretty straightforward. But I think you should start counting days from Biometrics, as from watching this forum for 6 months, it seems to be the most accurate way of gauging when you should receive a response.




Clarkey77 said:


> Hello bgitouk, you must be climbing the walls waiting for a decision. Have you sent an email asking for an update. I sent an email this morning to UKVI. They are suppose to respond in one working day. Hope they don't send me the standard response saying my visa is being processed. Did they notify you that they wouldn't be able to process your visa within the processing time?


----------



## Mrere

YES YES YES, my wife's settlement visa has been approved.
Over the mooooooooon
Thank you so much for all your help guys
All the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarkey77

Congratulations.?


----------



## ctyler

My package is again "out for delivery". Let's see if today the come around mine. Soooo stressed.


----------



## Clarkey77

My visa application is straightforward, so it is very unlikely that they won't make a decision within 12 weeks. It's just so frustrating waiting and we haven't been together since June. Hope things will move forward in the next couple of weeks and then we can book the venue etc. for our wedding in the U.K. Planning to get married in March.


----------



## A.aa

If wanting to expedite the application process which email or number do you call? 
I hate this wait! ..praying he comes before the birth of our first child due very soon!


----------



## ctyler

We got our visa \o/
Flying back to my husband in two weeks. Couldn't be happier! 
Thanks for all the help and support in here <3


----------



## A.aa

Clarkey77 said:


> My visa application is straightforward, so it is very unlikely that they won't make a decision within 12 weeks. It's just so frustrating waiting and we haven't been together since June. Hope things will move forward in the next couple of weeks and then we can book the venue etc. for our wedding in the U.K. Planning to get married in March.


Yeah ours is a straightforward application too but because of the time its taking them i worry that they are trying to pick up on something to comment and refuse it  this has got to be the most stressful thing ever! Its like you want to plan stuff for future but it all depends on this decision...hope everything goes well for you and find out real soon!


----------



## pradanie

Hi everyone, I'm now on the last leg of this anxiety train.

My decision made email was sent Oct 29. I've ben reviewing the forums and it looks like ppl get their visa in hand for better or worse within 2-4 days of this email (at least for the past few weeks).

I used the VFS courier service (via UPS), but the decision made email indicated they would send me a further email with the tracking number once shipped.

I have obviously been refreshing UPS like a maniac (not shipped yet) - so I guess my question is (if anyone is left), did you guys get an email before it was shipped, and if so, how long after that email did you wait?

Thanks everyone - good vibes on this Happy Halloween.


----------



## AnOceanApart

Congrats, *ctyler*!! So glad that agonizing wait for your visa to arrive is over! Have a wonderful journey home and an equally wonderful life ahead 

Congrats *Mrere*!!!   

Also WOOHOO *pradanie*!! Can't wait for your passport to arrive!  If you're interested in the private Facebook group for American immigrants to the UK, message me with your email address and I'll get you added!


----------



## pradanie

AnOceanApart said:


> Congrats, *ctyler*!! So glad that agonizing wait for your visa to arrive is over! Have a wonderful journey home and an equally wonderful life ahead
> 
> Congrats *Mrere*!!!
> 
> Also WOOHOO *pradanie*!! Can't wait for your passport to arrive!  If you're interested in the private Facebook group for American immigrants to the UK, message me with your email address and I'll get you added!


Thanks, girl - I keep praying for you. You've had such a positive, indomitable spirit about it and it must be absolutely maddening to feel left behind. I hope the Home Office looks at yours - maybe not today since they're closing soon but THIS WEEK. I'll shoot you a message to be added - my destination is glasgow (assuming all goes well).


----------



## fpatel10

If UKVI needs more bank statments, tax records etc will they request it or just find out and contact the correct people themselves?


----------



## pradanie

gofton said:


> Just got my approved Fiance visa back today!! (and our specified travel date for January 2017 is on the visa).
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance, non-priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 6th Oct 2016, online
> Date biometrics taken: 14th Oct 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20th Oct 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Email stating a decision had been made: 27th Oct 2016
> Documents/passport due for delivery: 31st Oct (UPS, using VFS)
> Date your visa was received: 31st October
> 
> arty:arty:



CONGRATS!!! Did you get an email from Sheffield confirming the UPS courier service before they sent it? I'm going mad!!


----------



## gofton

pradanie said:


> CONGRATS!!! Did you get an email from Sheffield confirming the UPS courier service before they sent it? I'm going mad!!


I shipped via VFS - which used UPS. If you register with UPS, and then put in your tracking number and sign up for alerts, you should receive info about where your package is.
Good luck. Most agonising wait ever!


----------



## pradanie

Great - I used UPS through VFS and have signed up for any and every alert! Yep - it almost wasn't as bad when the visa is off in the ether... it's when it's coming that my anxiety has ramped up!

Thanks for the info and congrats again!


----------



## Mrere

AnOceanApart said:


> Congrats, *ctyler*!! So glad that agonizing wait for your visa to arrive is over! Have a wonderful journey home and an equally wonderful life ahead
> 
> Congrats *Mrere*!!!
> 
> Also WOOHOO *pradanie*!! Can't wait for your passport to arrive!  If you're interested in the private Facebook group for American immigrants to the UK, message me with your email address and I'll get you added!



Many thanks AnOceanApart, I hope you will hear the good news very soon.

Here is my timeline:

Country applied from: Amman-Jordan
Type of Application: Spouse (Priority)
Submitted Online Application: 04/10/2016
Submitted Documents & Biometrics: 05/10/2016
Received at the Brith Embassy & Email Confirm: 06/10/2016
Decision Made: 31/10/2016
Passport picked up:31/10/2016


----------



## ctyler

Thank you  I hope you hear something about yours soon!




AnOceanApart said:


> Congrats, *ctyler*!! So glad that agonizing wait for your visa to arrive is over! Have a wonderful journey home and an equally wonderful life ahead
> 
> Congrats *Mrere*!!!
> 
> Also WOOHOO *pradanie*!! Can't wait for your passport to arrive!  If you're interested in the private Facebook group for American immigrants to the UK, message me with your email address and I'll get you added!


----------



## bgitouk

I am sure if it's straightforward you will receive a swift response... keep us posted!

I've visited my husband whilst we've applied thank god! But the time is never enough! june is a very long time, shame your fiancée hasn't been able to visit! Flights to Jamaica seem pretty cheap.



Clarkey77 said:


> My visa application is straightforward, so it is very unlikely that they won't make a decision within 12 weeks. It's just so frustrating waiting and we haven't been together since June. Hope things will move forward in the next couple of weeks and then we can book the venue etc. fotr our wedding in the U.K. Planning to get married in March.


----------



## fpatel10

are we able to get a travel document/passport back while application is being processed?


----------



## nyclon

fpatel10 said:


> are we able to get a travel document/passport back while application is being processed?


No. Your application will be cancelled if you ask for your passport to be returned.


----------



## Shraddha123

What happens when you escalate your case?


----------



## Khan2603

Shraddha123 said:


> What happens when you escalate your case?


Once it's escalated it's looked at by a different department and u hope they make a decision on it quicker


----------



## Clarkey77

Hello bgitouk, I have travelled to Jamaica six times in two years to spend time with my fiancé and the long haul flights have taken their toll on me. Got a standard email status reply yesterday, saying my application is yet to be assessed by an ECO despite receiving an email two months ago that said my application is being prepared for consideration by an ECO. 17th November will be 60 working days since the biometric appointment, so I do hope to receive a decision email soon.


----------



## alynn90

Just got my decision made email!!! 

USA non priority spouse
Online application : 8/29
Biometrics: 9/2
Delivery to Sheffield 9/5
Confirmation email: 9/21
Decision made: 11/1
Visa recd: tbd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarkey77

Alynn90 - Congratulations.
The current processing time is quite good for US applications because their September 2016 stats show that 49% were decided in 15 days and 72% in 30 days.


----------



## mdss

*Need Biometrics Retaken*

Good morning, everyone,

After 12 weeks of waiting, it has become clear that my biometrics never made it to the UK from the US. Because I'm not "in the system" no one has been able to tell me that I'm not "in the system," so we haven't realized what the issue is that needs correcting. A caseworker for my MP is being amazingly helpful, and trying to track down the biometrics to have them re-sent, but my lawyer has suggested I just go get them retaken. My lawyer has not been very helpful in the past, so I just wanted to ask here: has anyone tried to get biometrics taken (in the US in particular) without an appointment? On the immigration website it seems like walk-ins are not allowed, but I was curious if anyone has had a different experience in real life.

Thanks for any thoughts anyone might have!


----------



## fpatel10

mdss said:


> Good morning, everyone,
> 
> After 12 weeks of waiting, it has become clear that my biometrics never made it to the UK from the US. Because I'm not "in the system" no one has been able to tell me that I'm not "in the system," so we haven't realized what the issue is that needs correcting. A caseworker for my MP is being amazingly helpful, and trying to track down the biometrics to have them re-sent, but my lawyer has suggested I just go get them retaken. My lawyer has not been very helpful in the past, so I just wanted to ask here: has anyone tried to get biometrics taken (in the US in particular) without an appointment? On the immigration website it seems like walk-ins are not allowed, but I was curious if anyone has had a different experience in real life.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts anyone might have!


oh wow. How did you find that out? I have gotten a response saying I'm not showing on the system but that comes up when the file has been inactive for a while. Im over 24 weeks and I feel like they must have lost something hence it's taking so long


----------



## Shraddha123

Hey so I sent my escalation email and the reply I got was 



We have escalated your query to the relative authority concerning your
fiancé/spouse visa

We will get back to you as soon as we receive a reply within 3-5 working
days.


What does this mean within 3-5 working days our application will be completed and they would have made a decision??


----------



## mdss

fpatel10 said:


> oh wow. How did you find that out? I have gotten a response saying I'm not showing on the system but that comes up when the file has been inactive for a while. Im over 24 weeks and I feel like they must have lost something hence it's taking so long


A caseworker who works for my MP called UKVI and figured out that missing biometrics was the problem when she was told they couldn't find me in the system. Apparently the biometrics get sent to the UK as a link and that's what triggers the opening of the case. I never got any sort of email confirming that my case had been opened - hence the assumption that I've never had a case at all, rather than it being inactive. I also paid for priority service, so it's really unusual that it's taken this long.

24 weeks is crazy, I'm so sorry! Have you gotten your MP involved? Where did you apply from? Did you ever get the confirmation email that an ECO was reviewing your case? My lawyer says this "glitch" of biometrics not being transmitted has happened before. I wish someone had thought this could be the issue 10 weeks ago.


----------



## Khan2603

Shraddha123 said:


> Hey so I sent my escalation email and the reply I got was
> 
> 
> 
> We have escalated your query to the relative authority concerning your
> fiancé/spouse visa
> 
> We will get back to you as soon as we receive a reply within 3-5 working
> days.
> 
> 
> What does this mean within 3-5 working days our application will be completed and they would have made a decision??


Well they will make some kind of action, that maybe a decision indeed, hope so it is


----------



## mersheena

Soon to be with the Mrs hopefully. Applied from Mauritius as priority, got the decision made email today 6 working days 

I really feel for those that have to wait soo long. Me and the Mrs found it nerve racking just waiting this long. 

Just waiting on the passport, hope to get it before the end of the week. So nervous, hope we can start the rest of our lives together.


----------



## afterthree

Just got an email from UKVI that my passport is ready to pick up at the Toronto VFS centre. Am going in tomorrow to get it, will update the timeline thread once I see if there's a visa inside.

Hopefully this is a signal for the other Canada folk waiting that they're starting to make it through the pile.


----------



## nyclon

mdss said:


> Good morning, everyone,
> 
> After 12 weeks of waiting, it has become clear that my biometrics never made it to the UK from the US. Because I'm not "in the system" no one has been able to tell me that I'm not "in the system," so we haven't realized what the issue is that needs correcting. A caseworker for my MP is being amazingly helpful, and trying to track down the biometrics to have them re-sent, but my lawyer has suggested I just go get them retaken. My lawyer has not been very helpful in the past, so I just wanted to ask here: has anyone tried to get biometrics taken (in the US in particular) without an appointment? On the immigration website it seems like walk-ins are not allowed, but I was curious if anyone has had a different experience in real life.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts anyone might have!


As painful, as it is, you need to wait until they contact you and ask you to provide missing information.


----------



## AnOceanApart

You guys!!!

This evening at around 6pm, I got an email saying my passport is ready for pickup at the Toronto office!!!! I can go pick it up on any weekday between 4-5pm!!!! I never got the decision made email!

Please keep thinking of me, guys. I'm excited, terrified, nerve-wracked, and my mind is whirling. I have no idea how I'm going to sleep tonight, and it's going to be a loooonnng bus/subway ride to VFS tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## ctyler

AnOceanApart said:


> You guys!!!
> 
> This evening at around 6pm, I got an email saying my passport is ready for pickup at the Toronto office!!!! I can go pick it up on any weekday between 4-5pm!!!! I never got the decision made email!
> 
> Please keep thinking of me, guys. I'm excited, terrified, nerve-wracked, and my mind is whirling. I have no idea how I'm going to sleep tonight, and it's going to be a loooonnng bus/subway ride to VFS tomorrow afternoon.


Finally!   

All the good thoughts toward you! Everything will be fine, try to keep it positive!


----------



## Clarkey77

Iowa 1984 - Did UKVI advise you that your application is not straightforward? Have you chased UKVI for an update whether by phone or email?


----------



## Clarkey77

Hello A.aa, I feel like you. Having received email confirmation two months ago to say my application is being prepared for consideration by an ECO and then receiving an email to say my application is yet to be assessed by a ECO on Monday does make me wonder what on earth have they been doing all this time.... Sigh


----------



## nyclon

Clarkey77 said:


> Hello A.aa, I feel like you. Having received email confirmation two months ago to say my application is being prepared for consideration by an ECO and then receiving an email to say my application is yet to be assessed by a ECO on Monday does make me wonder what on earth have they been doing all this time.... Sigh


s

Being prepared for consideration means that your documents have been organised for the ECO (by someone other than the ECO) in a manner to suit the ECO who will review your application. Your application and documents will then sit in a pile awaiting review by the ECO. Basically, it means being prepared to wait it's turn.


----------



## TGUN

AnOceanApart said:


> You guys!!!
> 
> This evening at around 6pm, I got an email saying my passport is ready for pickup at the Toronto office!!!! I can go pick it up on any weekday between 4-5pm!!!! I never got the decision made email!
> 
> Please keep thinking of me, guys. I'm excited, terrified, nerve-wracked, and my mind is whirling. I have no idea how I'm going to sleep tonight, and it's going to be a loooonnng bus/subway ride to VFS tomorrow afternoon.


AnOceanApart..........yeeeeesss!

I have been hanging on and looking at this site daily waiting for some great news for you.

And here it is :canada:

You have been such a friend and source of optimism for so many for so long its wonderful to know its your turn today.

Could not be happier for you.


----------



## Clarkey77

Hello nyclon, having read ECB10 guidance prior to doing my application, I was fully aware of the Making a decision on an application process. I would recommend that all visa applicants/partners read ECB10.


----------



## Complicatedlife

I applied from Toronto VFS for a spouse visa in mid Sept. I declined the option to have my passport returned by courier, as I was staying in Toronto while it's being processed and planned to pick it up myself as soon as it's ready. It's been longer than I anticipated and now I need to fly to BC to wait from there... But I'm not sure if I can send a friend to pick it up for me and then courier it to me in BC. I would leave the receipt with my signature on it that I was given when I had my biometric appointment. 

Does anyone know if I can do this? Or do I need to come in person to collect it and therefore I cannot leave Toronto until it arrives?

If anyone is going to the VFS office in Toronto and could ask for me? I don't think I can phone directly and ask them. I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## AnOceanApart

Complicatedlife said:


> I applied from Toronto VFS for a spouse visa in mid Sept. I declined the option to have my passport returned by courier, as I was staying in Toronto while it's being processed and planned to pick it up myself as soon as it's ready. It's been longer than I anticipated and now I need to fly to BC to wait from there... But I'm not sure if I can send a friend to pick it up for me and then courier it to me in BC. I would leave the receipt with my signature on it that I was given when I had my biometric appointment.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can do this? Or do I need to come in person to collect it and therefore I cannot leave Toronto until it arrives?
> 
> If anyone is going to the VFS office in Toronto and could ask for me? I don't think I can phone directly and ask them. I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.



From yesterday's VFS email, it said this:

*Note: If someone else is picking up the package on your behalf, please give them an authorization letter (available on our website UK Visa Information - Canada - Visa Application Centre) along with the Submission Receipt and ensure that they bring their Photo ID as well.*

So I think you're good to do that and have someone pick it up for you 

You're only a couple weeks behind me, so it should happen soon for you!


----------



## AnOceanApart

Thank you for your wonderfully kind words, *ctyler* and *TGUN*!! I'm surprised I actually got a decent amount of sleep last night. Now I have the energy to deal with waiting a few more hours before I can head downtown!

My husband's MP got back to him this morning and said that UKVI told him they issued the spouse visa on 28 October. I didn't think UKVI would or could actually tell anyone the decision?? I wonder if they just said they made the decision that day and the MP assumed it was a yes. 

If it IS a yes, I plan on flying out of here on Saturday night and landing Sunday morning


----------



## fpatel10

AnOceanApart said:


> Thank you for your wonderfully kind words, *ctyler* and *TGUN*!! I'm surprised I actually got a decent amount of sleep last night. Now I have the energy to deal with waiting a few more hours before I can head downtown!
> 
> My husband's MP got back to him this morning and said that UKVI told him they issued the spouse visa on 28 October. I didn't think UKVI would or could actually tell anyone the decision?? I wonder if they just said they made the decision that day and the MP assumed it was a yes.
> 
> If it IS a yes, I plan on flying out of here on Saturday night and landing Sunday morning


awh so happy for you! you had a long wait despite being on priority. Good luck


----------



## A.aa

nyclon said:


> s
> 
> Being prepared for consideration means that your documents have been organised for the ECO (by someone other than the ECO) in a manner to suit the ECO who will review your application. Your application and documents will then sit in a pile awaiting review by the ECO. Basically, it means being prepared to wait it's turn.


So does the working days start from when they recieve the document or from the day the eco starts assessing the documents? 

I contacted ukvi by email asking for an update and got this reply 

' We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. We have tracked the status (GWF**********and date of
birth **/**/****) and found that your application has not yet been assessed
by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO).'

Getting more and more impatient by the day!


----------



## AnOceanApart

fpatel10 said:


> awh so happy for you! you had a long wait despite being on priority. Good luck


Thank you!  

Have you decided what you're going to do about your application yet? xx


----------



## Complicatedlife

Thank you for your quick reply. That makes the planning a little easier. Now I just have to decide if I wait it out here or go home. My son's 4th birthday is coming up and being away from his dad and his Canadian family for Thanksgiving and Halloween were bad enough. I don't want to celebrate that here alone too. Decisions, decisions. One more week I could do. Another month +? Ugh

I'm very excited for you today! Get away from the computer though. Try and get out in the sun and watch some colourful leaves blow in the trees, for the four hours you've got left before you can pick up your passport and find out


----------



## fpatel10

AnOceanApart said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Have you decided what you're going to do about your application yet? xx


Well the MP has taken the inquiry to the minister so waiting for the minister's response and see if hes able to do anything. 

UKVI said they are doing checks within and outside of UKVI so my husband called his accountant/bank but they both said they did not receive any calls, only call we got was on August 5th so don't know what checks they are doing..... SIGH


----------



## Iowa1984

Clarkey77 said:


> Iowa 1984 - Did UKVI advise you that your application is not straightforward? Have you chased UKVI for an update whether by phone or email?


Hi, no I haven't gotten any email for not straightforward. I chased them for a status on mine and they said mine was processed but my sons is still processing. I've sent another email asking again what the status is. I think I'm at 87 business days today. I think I'm the last July application still waiting too! I am soooooo ready for this to come through!


----------



## Dex103

Well our nightmare still continues on. Paid priority and after 11 weeks and having to get our local MP involved we were told on Monday out applications were processed. Went to Toronto today to pick them up but only my visa was there. Approved thank god. BUT my daughters visa is not there. So now have to track down her visa. This whole thing has been so stressful and extremely frustrating. Finally thought it was going to be over today but guess not.


----------



## fpatel10

Dex103 said:


> Well our nightmare still continues on. Paid priority and after 11 weeks and having to get our local MP involved we were told on Monday out applications were processed. Went to Toronto today to pick them up but only my visa was there. Approved thank god. BUT my daughters visa is not there. So now have to track down her visa. This whole thing has been so stressful and extremely frustrating. Finally thought it was going to be over today but guess not.


Oh wow that must have been terrible! I don't understand the UK system.....feel likee they should give us some compensation for all this stress and trouble and the fact they are not able to give us answers!


----------



## ctyler

Dex103 said:


> Well our nightmare still continues on. Paid priority and after 11 weeks and having to get our local MP involved we were told on Monday out applications were processed. Went to Toronto today to pick them up but only my visa was there. Approved thank god. BUT my daughters visa is not there. So now have to track down her visa. This whole thing has been so stressful and extremely frustrating. Finally thought it was going to be over today but guess not.


I'm sorry to hear about this. Congratulations on your visas (if yours was approved, your daughters was approved as well, as far as I understand). Just have a bit more of patience, it's almost over.


----------



## AnOceanApart

Dex103 said:


> Well our nightmare still continues on. Paid priority and after 11 weeks and having to get our local MP involved we were told on Monday out applications were processed. Went to Toronto today to pick them up but only my visa was there. Approved thank god. BUT my daughters visa is not there. So now have to track down her visa. This whole thing has been so stressful and extremely frustrating. Finally thought it was going to be over today but guess not.


CONGRATS on approval! So sorry you had to wait so long!  And ugh, I hope you can track down your daughter's visa.

Were you there with your daughter? If so, I think I was right behind you two in line to pick up my passport...!


----------



## AnOceanApart

My application has been APPROVED!!!

This morning, my husband got an email from his MP stating that UKVI had called the MP to tell him they had issued a spouse visa on October 28th. So we were feeling pretty confident. But when it came time for me to head down to Toronto, I was utterly terrified and near tears, wondering what on earth we'd do if I got rejected.

The passport pickup process was far faster and easier than the biometrics process. I was allowed to bring in my backpack and umbrella this time, and I was in and out in about five minutes. The officer asked me to sit down and make sure everything was in the envelope, and my heart was in my throat as I opened it up. My acceptance letter was bookmarking the visa page, and everything suddenly felt surreal as I examined that beautiful visa.

I wanted to scream, puke, and cry all at once! I settled on crying. I got downstairs and called my husband, and when he answered all I said was: "We got it!" I could hear the joy and relief in his voice. Then I texted my mom and our lovely Nel (Nel&Jimmy) to tell them the news  

I fly out on Saturday night, landing in Gatwick on Sunday morning. I'll be getting the National Express coach to Leicester... and then I will be with my husband at last 

I am SO, SO grateful to everyone on this forum who helped me through this process. I wouldn't have gotten here without your help, and I hope I can give back, at least a little bit!

Time to change the location on my profile!


----------



## Khan2603

AnOceanApart said:


> My application has been APPROVED!!!
> 
> This morning, my husband got an email from his MP stating that UKVI had called the MP to tell him they had issued a spouse visa on October 28th. So we were feeling pretty confident. But when it came time for me to head down to Toronto, I was utterly terrified and near tears, wondering what on earth we'd do if I got rejected.
> 
> The passport pickup process was far faster and easier than the biometrics process. I was allowed to bring in my backpack and umbrella this time, and I was in and out in about five minutes. The officer asked me to sit down and make sure everything was in the envelope, and my heart was in my throat as I opened it up. My acceptance letter was bookmarking the visa page, and everything suddenly felt surreal as I examined that beautiful visa.
> 
> I wanted to scream, puke, and cry all at once! I settled on crying. I got downstairs and called my husband, and when he answered all I said was: "We got it!" I could hear the joy and relief in his voice. Then I texted my mom and our lovely Nel (Nel&Jimmy) to tell them the news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fly out on Saturday night, landing in Gatwick on Sunday morning. I'll be getting the National Express coach to Leicester... and then I will be with my husband at last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO, SO grateful to everyone on this forum who helped me through this process. I wouldn't have gotten here without your help, and I hope I can give back, at least a little bit!
> 
> Time to change the location on my profile!


Many congratulations great news that is, what's the valid date on your visa, what date is travel valid from and to?


----------



## Shraddha123

Wow congratulations to everyone whose received their visa this week, seems like the majority of forum users have finally got their visas!! Hope you all have a very happy and lovely life together ❤😊

The rest of us who are waiting... Well the wait continues 🙈


----------



## TGUN

AnOceanApart said:


> My application has been APPROVED!!!
> 
> This morning, my husband got an email from his MP stating that UKVI had called the MP to tell him they had issued a spouse visa on October 28th. So we were feeling pretty confident. But when it came time for me to head down to Toronto, I was utterly terrified and near tears, wondering what on earth we'd do if I got rejected.
> 
> The passport pickup process was far faster and easier than the biometrics process. I was allowed to bring in my backpack and umbrella this time, and I was in and out in about five minutes. The officer asked me to sit down and make sure everything was in the envelope, and my heart was in my throat as I opened it up. My acceptance letter was bookmarking the visa page, and everything suddenly felt surreal as I examined that beautiful visa.
> 
> I wanted to scream, puke, and cry all at once! I settled on crying. I got downstairs and called my husband, and when he answered all I said was: "We got it!" I could hear the joy and relief in his voice. Then I texted my mom and our lovely Nel (Nel&Jimmy) to tell them the news
> 
> I fly out on Saturday night, landing in Gatwick on Sunday morning. I'll be getting the National Express coach to Leicester... and then I will be with my husband at last
> 
> I am SO, SO grateful to everyone on this forum who helped me through this process. I wouldn't have gotten here without your help, and I hope I can give back, at least a little bit!
> 
> Time to change the location on my profile!


AnOceanApart,

BOOOOOOM!!!!!

No other words other than to say enjoy your reunion and the rest of your lives together.


----------



## bgitouk

Zuk, you heard anything since your telephone call?


----------



## Rey S.

Really glad that results are finally coming through. I am happy to see August and September applicants getting their resposes. Good luck to you all!


----------



## AnOceanApart

Khan2603 said:


> Many congratulations great news that is, what's the valid date on your visa, what date is travel valid from and to?


Thanks!  It's good from October 27th


----------



## zuk

bgitouk said:


> Zuk, you heard anything since your telephone call?


No  so i emailed them for a update. Reply was case is waiting to be seen by ECO.  It was our 8 year anniversary on 2nd november :'( now im really hoping to hear good news soon in the next few days or so and have him here before his birthday thats in december.


----------



## bgitouk

Aw I was really hoping you had heard something but hadn't posted!! 😞

Have you tried contacting your mp?



zuk said:


> No  so i emailed them for a update. Reply was case is waiting to be seen by ECO.  It was our 8 year anniversary on 2nd november :'( now im really hoping to hear good news soon in the next few days or so and have him here before his birthday thats in december.


----------



## Rey S.

Hello once again! I have just received the email below. I know it could mean many things (by reading posts on this forum), but in terms of timeframes, how long can it take on average to get a decision and does it makes sense to call the UKVI Inquiries?
--------
Thank you for your visa/entry clearance application which has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days and settlement applications within 60 working days (unless you have opted for a Priority Visa service).

We are unable to resolve your application within these customer service targets, as the processing of your application has not been straightforward. Please be assured that we will continue to progress your application to enable a decision to be made as soon as possible. We will notify you via e-mail once your application has been decided.

Please do not attend the application centre until you have been contacted by the VAC.
--------
Thanks!
Rey S.


----------



## zuk

bgitouk said:


> Aw I was really hoping you had heard something but hadn't posted!! 😞
> 
> Have you tried contacting your mp?
> 
> 
> 
> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i emailed them for a update. Reply was case is waiting to be seen by ECO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was our 8 year anniversary on 2nd november :'( now im really hoping to hear good news soon in the next few days or so and have him here before his birthday thats in december.
Click to expand...

I wish. Hope i do soon. Il deffinetly post if i here something. What about you? Heard anything?


----------



## Shraddha123

Rey S. said:


> Hello once again! I have just received the email below. I know it could mean many things (by reading posts on this forum), but in terms of timeframes, how long can it take on average to get a decision and does it makes sense to call the UKVI Inquiries?
> --------
> Thank you for your visa/entry clearance application which has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days and settlement applications within 60 working days (unless you have opted for a Priority Visa service).
> 
> We are unable to resolve your application within these customer service targets, as the processing of your application has not been straightforward. Please be assured that we will continue to progress your application to enable a decision to be made as soon as possible. We will notify you via e-mail once your application has been decided.
> 
> Please do not attend the application centre until you have been contacted by the VAC.
> --------
> Thanks!
> Rey S.


Hey Rey

Sorry u received that cursed email I received the same email too last Wednesday I'm assuming the time frame is within 12 more weeks they'll be able to make a decision about our applications. 


Where r u applying from?


----------



## bgitouk

Nope, nothing at all! I did ask for an update last week and I was told it was waiting to be assessed. 

Day 83 today and not likely to hear today as we don't get decision made emails just will see our FedEx tracking activated. So onto day 84 on Monday.... 😫



zuk said:


> I wish. Hope i do soon. Il deffinetly post if i here something. What about you? Heard anything?


----------



## Rey S.

Shraddha123 said:


> Hey Rey
> 
> Sorry u received that cursed email I received the same email too last Wednesday I'm assuming the time frame is within 12 more weeks they'll be able to make a decision about our applications.
> 
> 
> Where r u applying from?


Thank you...Quite disheartening this whole thing is. I have applied from Almaty, Kazakhstan via TLSContact and it is processed in Istanbul.


----------



## JohnRalphio

I GOT THE EMAIL! My Fiancé Visa App has been processed and is being sent back to me! I can't believe they did it so fast. I'm terrified to see if it was approved or not.


----------



## scottishjay

Omg we just got it this morning, approved!!! arty:arty:arty:

Valid from 3rd of december.

Flight from chicago on the 2nd dosent arrive and depart in Ireland till the 3rd (to her final destination in Glasgow)... Would it be risky to take that flight? Would work out better for my work, and the friday/sat flight is £100 cheaper.


----------



## Shraddha123

Rey S. said:


> Thank you...Quite disheartening this whole thing is. I have applied from Almaty, Kazakhstan via TLSContact and it is processed in Istanbul.


No problem, 

Okay I see they probably verifying some documents and enquiring further 

Escalate your case and ask them you want ur visa decision before the December holidays


----------



## Sophia21

Just a quick update guys

My husband received a phone call from gerry's in Islamabad asking him to drop his passport off again on monday. So now im confused has he got the visa? 

?


----------



## bgitouk

I was doing my daily checks... Fedex (to see if shipping had been activated), Royal Mail (to see if shipping had been activated), Bank Account to check for refund, Then I went onto the visa4uk.fco.gov.uk... and the application has been made 'InActive'. I am hoping and PRAYING this means a decision has been made???


----------



## mftruglio

Success! My husband and I are having our ceremonial wedding on Sunday and weren't sure if I'd be able to fly back with him after that but I'm so happy I can!!

Online application: Aug 9th
Biometrics: Aug 12th
Docs Received: Aug 17th
ECO preparation email: Sept 20th
Visa Decision email: Nov 3rd
Visa Received: Nov 4th!


Good luck to those still waiting for decisions!


----------



## fpatel10

bgitouk said:


> I was doing my daily checks... Fedex (to see if shipping had been activated), Royal Mail (to see if shipping had been activated), Bank Account to check for refund, Then I went onto the visa4uk.fco.gov.uk... and the application has been made 'InActive'. I am hoping and PRAYING this means a decision has been made???


What does InActive indicate? I've never read anywhere that it indicates anything...


----------



## A.aa

fpatel10 said:


> What does InActive indicate? I've never read anywhere that it indicates anything...


Not to worry you or anything (maybe i got this wrong) but i thought of searching this 'inactive' and came across this:

How can I make changes to my application?:
You can make changes to any incomplete application from the ‘View My Applications’ page within 120 days from the date the application was first created. After 120 days the application will become inactive and you will need to complete a new application.

Website:visa4uk.fco.gov.uk Online Visa Application United Kingdom : UK Visas & Immigration

My husband made the spouse application on 9th Oct and on the visa4uk account it's still the same and says something like complete and next step is to print application (dont know why since hes done that obviously) 

Anyway hope this was of some sort of help? And thank you for mentioning how you been checking up I completly forgot about the refund


----------



## bgitouk

Hi fpatel10, 

I've read on some previous posts from those who have had a decision made their account shows as inactive and all the options to go to view your application and refund on the right hand side are greyed out. 

I'm not 100% sure this does mean that but we will not receive a decision made email from our location... so I'm literally clutching at straws here looking for a sign!! I will send an enquiry email and let you know what I get back.



fpatel10 said:


> What does InActive indicate? I've never read anywhere that it indicates anything...


----------



## _hrxx

fpatel10 said:


> What does InActive indicate? I've never read anywhere that it indicates anything...


I used to check my husband application and it used to say completed. But I randomly checked the application online and it changed to in active on the 4th October 2016. Then on the 5th I got a phone call. Then on the 25th October got an email that he has to pick up his passport and on the 26th collection was made and he got his visa. 27th our documents returned back to us. It was 97 working days for us. Some people application do change the status. Even now we're not able to print our application off. This is why it's always best to keep a copy as when they return the documents they keep the online application and keep the appendix form too. Most people get questioned at the airport hence why they keep those documents.


----------



## fpatel10

Oh maybe it does mean something. You cant get a refund after biometrics tho...Mine says inactive so lets hope it DOES mean something. 127 days...


----------



## A.aa

fpatel10 said:


> Oh maybe it does mean something. You cant get a refund after biometrics tho...Mine says inactive so lets hope it DOES mean something. 127 days...


You will get the health surcharge refunded if the visa is refused. Yeah stay hopeful... any day now you will get some news, stay positive


----------



## bgitouk

Although my application was not incomplete, I think you're completely right. I don't think the inactive means anything. Just that my application was 120 days old since we completed the online application process last week

I sent an enquiry email and it came back waiting to be assessed by ECO! I was trying to play detective, but obviously not very well!!

Just back to waiting to see when our Fedex tracking number gets activated now....:fingerscrossed:



A.aa said:


> Not to worry you or anything (maybe i got this wrong) but i thought of searching this 'inactive' and came across this:
> 
> How can I make changes to my application?:
> You can make changes to any incomplete application from the ‘View My Applications’ page within 120 days from the date the application was first created. After 120 days the application will become inactive and you will need to complete a new application.
> 
> Website:visa4uk.fco.gov.uk Online Visa Application United Kingdom : UK Visas & Immigration
> 
> My husband made the spouse application on 9th Oct and on the visa4uk account it's still the same and says something like complete and next step is to print application (dont know why since hes done that obviously)
> 
> Anyway hope this was of some sort of help? And thank you for mentioning how you been checking up I completly forgot about the refund


----------



## fpatel10

scottishjay said:


> Omg we just got it this morning, approved!!! arty:arty:arty:
> 
> Valid from 3rd of december.
> 
> Flight from chicago on the 2nd dosent arrive and depart in Ireland till the 3rd (to her final destination in Glasgow)... Would it be risky to take that flight? Would work out better for my work, and the friday/sat flight is £100 cheaper.


Congrats ! is dec 3 the date you chose? or was it given by ECO randomly


----------



## fpatel10

Hey everyone,

I have a question: If my visa gets refused can I enter UK without any issues if I am from a visa exempt country?


----------



## nyclon

fpatel10 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have a question: If my visa gets refused can I enter UK without any issues if I am from a visa exempt country?


Unlikely. You are in the system and they will see that you've been refused. At a minimum you will be questioned but it's entirely possible that you'll be denied entry as they may conclude you are trying to live in the UK without the appropriate visa. If you've been refused a visa it's wise to apply for a visit visa in advance even if you are a non-visa national.


----------



## Rey S.

Hi all!

Not advertising here, but there is a new thread I created where anyone can publish their timelines after receiving the* "not straightforward email"*: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/1168761-not-straightforward-timelines.html

This could be helpful to track how long it will take to get a decision after getting this rather unwanted email.

Thanks!
Rey S.


----------



## fpatel10

nyclon said:


> Unlikely. You are in the system and they will see that you've been refused. At a minimum you will be questioned but it's entirely possible that you'll be denied entry as they may conclude you are trying to live in the UK without the appropriate visa. If you've been refused a visa it's wise to apply for a visit visa in advance even if you are a non-visa national.


How do I apply for a visit visa from a visa exempt country?


----------



## nyclon

On the visa4uk website.


----------



## Sophia21

ANOTHER UPDATE.

So my husband went to Islamabad to resubmit his visa and they took it only to call him after an hour to say come and take it back because THEY forgot to send him the resubmission email after they got off the phone to him on friday. 

NOW we have to go through escalation AGAIN and just wait for that ****ty email to be sent again hopefully they actually send it to us this time!!!!!

I dont know how to explain what i feel like.


----------



## kq005163

congrats
i applied in june from islamabad for my wife but still havent received any good news yet


----------



## aaliyahxahmed

kq005163 said:


> congrats
> i applied in june from islamabad for my wife but still havent received any good news yet


Have you tried requesting for an update?


----------



## A.aa

Does the status of the online account ever change from 'complete' ? Ever since someone posted that it changed to 'inactive' i keep checking it, but no change. On 31st october made an enquiry and got a reply stating that it is yet to be assessed by the eco. 

20 working days and counting


----------



## Shraddha123

Wow this forum has gone so quite now that the forum regulars have got their visas 😭


----------



## scottishjay

fpatel10 said:


> Congrats ! is dec 3 the date you chose? or was it given by ECO randomly


Thanks! We had picked 9th of December but it looks like they give a date a week earlier than requested. We really didn't expect it to be done so fast, but at least it gives her time to sort out bits and pieces before getting here. Flights booked!!!!!:cheer2:


----------



## fpatel10

Visa has been approved ! Day 128!


----------



## fpatel10

Now that I finally have my visa I need some help....
My vignette is for Nov 4 - Dec 4.

I am panning to land in London on Dec 2 and don't want to go to Manchester ( where I intend to stay ) until Dec 4 which is also when my vignette expires. 

1. Can I change the post office that I initially decided to pick up from, therefore I can pick up my BRP from a post office in London? 

2. Should I change my vignette instead so I have enough time to pick up the BRP from the initial post office?

3. What other options do I have?


----------



## bgitouk

Congratulations!! I am so very happy for you. I am waiting 87 days as of today and every time I go to complain I thought of you waiting SO long. Even though you waited all that time I'm so glad for you that the answer was yes!!!

Have a safe journey to the UK, enjoy your new life adventure!



fpatel10 said:


> Now that I finally have my visa I need some help....
> My vignette is for Nov 4 - Dec 4


----------



## AnOceanApart

fpatel10 said:


> Visa has been approved ! Day 128!



AAHHH!!! OH MY GOODNESS. Congratulations! It's been such a long time coming! I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. *Hugs* I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## zuk

Ive been waiting 106 days today and counting :'(


----------



## bgitouk

Zuk, I'm feeling your pain!!! I had a friend who had a decision made after just 7 weeks yesterday, its so hard to be happy for other people when you're missing your other half so much! Its so mean to keep families apart for all this time... :'(

I asked for an update yesterday... same thing "Yet to be assessed" I have had the same email update for nearly 1.5 months. 

Day 87 for us today.............Onto week 18 next week.... 



zuk said:


> Ive been waiting 106 days today and counting :'(


----------



## zuk

bgitouk said:


> Zuk, I'm feeling your pain!!! I had a friend who had a decision made after just 7 weeks yesterday, its so hard to be happy for other people when you're missing your other half so much! Its so mean to keep families apart for all this time... :'(
> 
> I asked for an update yesterday... same thing "Yet to be assessed" I have had the same email update for nearly 1.5 months.
> 
> Day 87 for us today.............Onto week 18 next week....
> 
> 
> 
> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been waiting 106 days today and counting :'(
Click to expand...

I get so happy when i see some one got their visa. But same time i get upset knowing im still waiting. I saw someone apply from pakistan last month and in same month they got their visa like omg ive been waiting since june. Feel so angry with all this waiting. Im still getting the email waiting to be assessed.


----------



## Shraddha123

bgitouk said:


> Zuk, I'm feeling your pain!!! I had a friend who had a decision made after just 7 weeks yesterday, its so hard to be happy for other people when you're missing your other half so much! Its so mean to keep families apart for all this time... :'(
> 
> I asked for an update yesterday... same thing "Yet to be assessed" I have had the same email update for nearly 1.5 months.
> 
> Day 87 for us today.............Onto week 18 next week....


Hope you guys get a decision real soon! The wait is proper painful we are on week 13 by the looks of it seems like we will probably hear some news in the new year ((


----------



## zuk

Shraddha123 said:


> bgitouk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zuk, I'm feeling your pain!!! I had a friend who had a decision made after just 7 weeks yesterday, its so hard to be happy for other people when you're missing your other half so much! Its so mean to keep families apart for all this time... :'(
> 
> I asked for an update yesterday... same thing "Yet to be assessed" I have had the same email update for nearly 1.5 months.
> 
> Day 87 for us today.............Onto week 18 next week....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys get a decision real soon! The wait is proper painful we are on week 13 by the looks of it seems like we will probably hear some news in the new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((
Click to expand...

Very painful. For us our plans are on hold until we get reply for visa. I really dont want it dragging on to next year  in Sha Allah we all hear good news soon


----------



## bgitouk

Its got to be days now, not weeks... we have to remain positive.

Its Christmas soon... I would be devastated if we are separated for Christmas, we have never spent a Christmas apart.



zuk said:


> Very painful. For us our plans are on hold until we get reply for visa. I really dont want it dragging on to next year  in Sha Allah we all hear good news soon


----------



## Shraddha123

bgitouk said:


> Its got to be days now, not weeks... we have to remain positive.
> 
> Its Christmas soon... I would be devastated if we are separated for Christmas, we have never spent a Christmas apart.


It's will be two Christmas's ( not that we celebrate Xmas) and two of my husbands birthdays we'll be missing due to waiting for a visa decision 😭, Last year he spent being detained and now this year God knows what will happen. 

Hope we all hear something soon to be quite honest.


----------



## zuk

Shraddha123 said:


> bgitouk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its got to be days now, not weeks... we have to remain positive.
> 
> Its Christmas soon... I would be devastated if we are separated for Christmas, we have never spent a Christmas apart.
> 
> 
> 
> It's will be two Christmas's ( not that we celebrate Xmas) and two of my husbands birthdays we'll be missing due to waiting for a visa decision 😭, Last year he spent being detained and now this year God knows what will happen.
> 
> Hope we all hear something soon to be quite honest.
Click to expand...

Yes i hope its days not weeks. Hubby birthday also in december. Hope were together for that now. Already missed kids and my birthday as well as our wedding anivesary that ws this month


----------



## zuk

I emailed them today for an update on the application and just received an email saying that application has been processed  and the passports and documents will take some time to reach me. Ya Allah i'm really hoping it's a good outcome please keep me in your prayers


----------



## Shraddha123

zuk said:


> I emailed them today for an update on the application and just received an email saying that application has been processed  and the passports and documents will take some time to reach me. Ya Allah i'm really hoping it's a good outcome please keep me in your prayers


OMG inshallah making loads of dua this time next week your hubby shall have the visa stamped in his passport. At least we have some kind of progress on not straightforward cases. Inshallah really praying it's good news. 
Did home office call you at all during the whole process?


----------



## zuk

I feel drained out after reading that email. Thank you will need all the duas 'prayers' eeekkk!! Honestly I was starting to lose hope. Thank God I've got this email it is not the official email I have to wait for that. yes I did get a call 20th October they called me it was nerve wracking my mind went blank because I had been waiting for this call for over three months or so. I've got mixed emotions but trying to stay positive I really hope and pray he gets his Visa this time round in Sha Allah.


----------



## kq005163

Zuk what did they ask u in the telephone interview? i also applied in june for my wife's visa from islamabad, pakistan and 2day its been 107 days but still no decision.
i emailed my local MP yesterday 
dont knw how long it will take 
Zuk which country did u apply from?


----------



## zuk

I also applied from Pakistan Islamabad in June. On the phone call I was asked where I worked how many hours how much I get paid how does the building look like what's my bosses name what are the other employees names what is my job role also I have applied to exempt away so they also asked to I cared for their medications etc etc I hope you hear good news soon


----------



## Shraddha123

zuk said:


> I also applied from Pakistan Islamabad in June. On the phone call I was asked where I worked how many hours how much I get paid how does the building look like what's my bosses name what are the other employees names what is my job role also I have applied to exempt away so they also asked to I cared for their medications etc etc I hope you hear good news soon


Same we applied from Islamabad too. Is it true they call all not straightforward cases and interview them and then decide upon the application? I think they will probs call me too tbh. Good luck once again.


----------



## kq005163

INshallaah u will get ur visa soon. did they phone ur wife and ur employer as well


----------



## Shraddha123

kq005163 said:


> Zuk what did they ask u in the telephone interview? i also applied in june for my wife's visa from islamabad, pakistan and 2day its been 107 days but still no decision.
> i emailed my local MP yesterday
> dont knw how long it will take
> Zuk which country did u apply from?


Hey have they called u too?


----------



## kq005163

Shraddha123 said:


> Hey have they called u too?


no they havnt.


----------



## kq005163

zuk said:


> I also applied from Pakistan Islamabad in June. On the phone call I was asked where I worked how many hours how much I get paid how does the building look like what's my bosses name what are the other employees names what is my job role also I have applied to exempt away so they also asked to I cared for their medications etc etc I hope you hear good news soon


Zuk what does ur status says on Visa4uk website. Mine still saying "In Active"


----------



## zuk

I am applying for my husband to come over to the UK. The home office called me the call lasted around 21 minutes they did say they tried calling the workplace but no one was answering I asked my manager and he said are you don't answer no call ID is that the Home Office call from a no caller ID and I didn't know that but I did make my Manager alert in case they do call again on no caller ID to answer it but I've been asking every day and they have not called today obviously got an email saying application has been processed so I'm really nervous and hoping they do not give that as a reason for refusal that my workplace did not answer.


----------



## zuk

The people who have recently got the visas approved could you tell me please when the home office contacted your spouse to come collect the passport. along with the passport was there any extra papers or did they just hand over the passport having the approved stamp in it?


----------



## zuk

kq005163 When I first checked it said completed then I think after that not straight forward email I checked and it changed to in active. Since I got the phone call which was on 20th October I have not been able to sign in and check on the status if it is still in active or not. reason being my husband tried logging in and ended up getting it locked I have tried several times to get the unlock code so I could sign in again but I don't seem to be getting any emails for me to unlock it and reset my password so I could log into it again and check. So I've given up lol


----------



## bgitouk

OMG... Congratulations... You must be SOOOO happy!! I will pray you will be reunited soon 



zuk said:


> I emailed them today for an update on the application and just received an email saying that application has been processed  and the passports and documents will take some time to reach me. Ya Allah i'm really hoping it's a good outcome please keep me in your prayers


----------



## AnOceanApart

zuk said:


> I emailed them today for an update on the application and just received an email saying that application has been processed  and the passports and documents will take some time to reach me. Ya Allah i'm really hoping it's a good outcome please keep me in your prayers


CONGRATS!!    This is so exciting!



> The people who have recently got the visas approved could you tell me please when the home office contacted your spouse to come collect the passport. along with the passport was there any extra papers or did they just hand over the passport having the approved stamp in it?


I was emailed to come collect the passport on November 1st, and the decision had been made on October 28th  I received my entire application back and there was also a letter from UKVI telling me my application was successful and what to do to get the BRP card


----------



## zuk

Aww thank you. I thought when uts refused they give you papers along with passport. Thanks for clearing it up for me. Im so nervous and worried of it getting refused arghh. Can not afford for it to be a refusal. 8 years of marriage and 2 kids. Keep us in you urs prayers please


----------



## zuk

bgitouk said:


> OMG... Congratulations... You must be SOOOO happy!! I will pray you will be reunited soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed them today for an update on the application and just received an email saying that application has been processed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the passports and documents will take some time to reach me. Ya Allah i'm really hoping it's a good outcome please keep me in your prayers
Click to expand...

Aww thank you. Means alot  to be honest ive got so much going on around me. Minds all over the place. Past months thinking about this visa ive been dealing with depression, panic attacks anxiaty, sleeping problems.i was a emotional reck but stil had a smile on my face for my kids. After waiting months for this email i honestly feel num :/ wanting it all over and done with. 8 years of marriage is no joke. It has been a tuff emotional roller coster. Im praying and praying hubs gets his visa inSha Allah


----------



## zuk

I've just received all the papers that I sent along with my application in the post today. But know one has contacted hubby yet to collect the passport. still waiting on that. Eeekk


----------



## zuk

I'm posting a bit too much lol. Does anyone know if your Visa gets refused. the papers you sent with the application do you also receive back the application form and the appendix 2 form? Or it does not matter if it is refused or approved you still receive both forms back?


----------



## fpatel10

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. Felt so relived to have the passport back with a one month vignette as well.


----------



## fpatel10

I am a bit confused about the wording in the decision made letter. 

My travel vignette is Nov 4 - Dec 4 

It says " BRP should be collected by the date of the vignette or 10 days after arrival, whichever comes later" 
Does this mean if I land on the 3rd of December I have until 13th Dec to pick up my card. 

Can someone please clarify?


----------



## zuk

fpatel10 said:


> I am a bit confused about the wording in the decision made letter.
> 
> My travel vignette is Nov 4 - Dec 4
> 
> It says " BRP should be collected by the date of the vignette or 10 days after arrival, whichever comes later"
> Does this mean if I land on the 3rd of December I have until 13th Dec to pick up my card.
> 
> Can someone please clarify?


Yes if you land on the 3rd


----------



## kq005163

if u involve ur MP in ur spouse visa application how long does home office take to reply to ur MP?


----------



## Shraddha123

kq005163 said:


> if u involve ur MP in ur spouse visa application how long does home office take to reply to ur MP?


I got my mp involved but she wasnt very helpful all she said was home office are under no obligation to complete ur process before 6 months it's not a law and unfortunately all u have to do is wait. 😔


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

zuk said:


> I'm posting a bit too much lol. Does anyone know if your Visa gets refused. the papers you sent with the application do you also receive back the application form and the appendix 2 form? Or it does not matter if it is refused or approved you still receive both forms back?


You will only receive your supporting documents back, regardless of whether or not your application is approved or refused... the Home Office will keep your application form and Appendix 2.


----------



## Shraddha123

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You will only receive your supporting documents back, regardless of whether or not your application is approved or refused... the Home Office will keep your application form and Appendix 2.


Are u sure they are not copies of ur appendix 2 and application form?


----------



## Toby1988

I got my appendix 2 and supporting document back when I applied for my fiancé visa. So effectively they only kept my online application form 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuk

Toby1988 said:


> I got my appendix 2 and supporting document back when I applied for my fiancé visa. So effectively they only kept my online application form
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was the visa approved?


----------



## fpatel10

kq005163 said:


> if u involve ur MP in ur spouse visa application how long does home office take to reply to ur MP?


It really depends. Some people get an answer 2-3 days after MP is invloved. My husband's MP was helpful but we were in contact with him for one month and nothing was happening. He took the file to the minister and after that we got a decision within a week.


----------



## redred

Mrere said:


> Many thanks AnOceanApart, I hope you will hear the good news very soon.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applied from: Amman-Jordan
> Type of Application: Spouse (Priority)
> Submitted Online Application: 04/10/2016
> Submitted Documents & Biometrics: 05/10/2016
> Received at the Brith Embassy & Email Confirm: 06/10/2016
> Decision Made: 31/10/2016
> Passport picked up:31/10/2016


Hi Mrere, 

I can't direct message you, so I was wondering if your visa application was straight forward, or if you employed a immigration advisor to help you? Could you give a little info about your case please? Just because I will apply through Amman Jordan aswell, so some info about your case would help me. Thanks - and no problem if you don't want to


----------



## fpatel10

I just received an email from UKVI saying that my vignette needs to be valid for me to pick up by BRP incase it is not ready yet?

is this true


----------



## Toby1988

zuk said:


> Was the visa approved?




Oh yes very much in 1 day. It was settlement priority though... I'm on flrm now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> I just received an email from UKVI saying that my vignette needs to be valid for me to pick up by BRP incase it is not ready yet?
> 
> is this true


My child travelled on last expiry date of vignette sticker and had no issue of collecting BRP next day when vignette was expired..you should collect BRP within 10 days of arrival even if travel on last date as vignette is for entry


----------



## A.aa

*He got his visa!!*

Alhamdulillah my husband got his visa today!!
Sooo happy i'm speechless and shaking!  :bounce:
No words can describe how i am feeling this was thee worst wait of my life (most impatient person ever) and it is finally over! 

Total working days 22!!!


----------



## zuk

Wow congrats hun  22 days is nothing trust me. Where did you apply from?


----------



## AnOceanApart

A.aa said:


> Alhamdulillah my husband got his visa today!!
> Sooo happy i'm speechless and shaking!  :bounce:
> No words can describe how i am feeling this was thee worst wait of my life (most impatient person ever) and it is finally over!
> 
> Total working days 22!!!


YAY congrats!!!    

It really is the worst wait of one's life, whether it's priority or non-priority.  I'm super impatient, myself! I'm really hoping to be able to use the same-day service when it's time for me to renew, haha!


----------



## fpatel10

ILR1980 said:


> My child travelled on last expiry date of vignette sticker and had no issue of collecting BRP next day when vignette was expired..you should collect BRP within 10 days of arrival even if travel on last date as vignette is for entry


okay thanks.


----------



## A.aa

zuk said:


> Wow congrats hun  22 days is nothing trust me. Where did you apply from?



He applied in bangladesh which then got sent to be assessed in india new delhi. And yeah i can understand that from some peoples point, really feel for those who have been waiting agess for a simple yes no decision.


----------



## A.aa

AnOceanApart said:


> YAY congrats!!!
> 
> It really is the worst wait of one's life, whether it's priority or non-priority.  I'm super impatient, myself! I'm really hoping to be able to use the same-day service when it's time for me to renew, haha!



Ah thank you!  and yes samee!


----------



## Shraddha123

NEW WEEK, POSITIVE VIBES YA'LL 😊 x


----------



## nyclon

A.aa said:


> Alhamdulillah my husband got his visa today!!
> Sooo happy i'm speechless and shaking!  :bounce:
> No words can describe how i am feeling this was thee worst wait of my life (most impatient person ever) and it is finally over!
> 
> Total working days 22!!!


Please remember to update the timeline thread with your full timeline.


----------



## Sophia21

UPDATE!!!!! 

Well my husband got an email through today basically saying that they decided to overturn the refusal after a review and want him to submit his passport for the vignette to be put in. And they also say make sure you have your TB certificate with you when you are travelling to show immigration on arrival in the UK. 

SOOOOO 

Basically he has got his VISA!!!!! ?


----------



## Shraddha123

Good Morning guys,

If anyone's interested October's statistics are now live on the visa processing website

For Islamabad, Pakistan they processed :

83% of applications within 60 days 
90% of applications within 90 days 
95% of applications within 120 days

Results are looking sluggish if you ask me, must be the end of year and caseworkers all need a break 😭


----------



## zuk

Sophia21 said:


> UPDATE!!!!!
> 
> Well my husband got an email through today basically saying that they decided to overturn the refusal after a review and want him to submit his passport for the vignette to be put in. And they also say make sure you have your TB certificate with you when you are travelling to show immigration on arrival in the UK.
> 
> SOOOOO
> 
> Basically he has got his VISA!!!!! ?


Aww thats good.What was the reason for refusal?


----------



## zuk

Can someone tell me once they got the email saying your application has been processed by the ECO. How long did it take for you to get The next email saying come to collect your passport? also I requested an update Thursday and the reply same day. I got was your application has been processed by the ECO is that the only email that I will get? I got all the paperwork back the next day Friday. Do i have to wait for an official email to confirm it has been processed. or will the next email be to come collect the passport?


----------



## Shraddha123

zuk said:


> Can someone tell me once they got the email saying your application has been processed by the ECO. How long did it take for you to get The next email saying come to collect your passport? also I requested an update Thursday and the reply same day. I got was your application has been processed by the ECO is that the only email that I will get? I got all the paperwork back the next day Friday. Do i have to wait for an official email to confirm it has been processed. or will the next email be to come collect the passport?


Ohh great news, you have to wait for the official email then you can collect your passport, probs takes a week hopefully.


----------



## DrQaiser

just got email that our appeal will go through all appeal process as decision not overturned by ECO we had opted for oral hearing any idea how long it ll take to get court date??? Please reply it's our second application we appealed in july


----------



## AnOceanApart

Sophia21 said:


> UPDATE!!!!!
> 
> Well my husband got an email through today basically saying that they decided to overturn the refusal after a review and want him to submit his passport for the vignette to be put in. And they also say make sure you have your TB certificate with you when you are travelling to show immigration on arrival in the UK.
> 
> SOOOOO
> 
> Basically he has got his VISA!!!!! ?


Looks that way!   Congrats to both of you!!! :first:


----------



## fpatel10

zuk said:


> Can someone tell me once they got the email saying your application has been processed by the ECO. How long did it take for you to get The next email saying come to collect your passport? also I requested an update Thursday and the reply same day. I got was your application has been processed by the ECO is that the only email that I will get? I got all the paperwork back the next day Friday. Do i have to wait for an official email to confirm it has been processed. or will the next email be to come collect the passport?


I did the usual email for update and they told me on there decision has been made. I got the official email the next day and my DHL tracking the same time. ( my passport was being delivered to my home)


----------



## zuk

fpatel10 said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me once they got the email saying your application has been processed by the ECO. How long did it take for you to get The next email saying come to collect your passport? also I requested an update Thursday and the reply same day. I got was your application has been processed by the ECO is that the only email that I will get? I got all the paperwork back the next day Friday. Do i have to wait for an official email to confirm it has been processed. or will the next email be to come collect the passport?
> 
> 
> 
> I did the usual email for update and they told me on there decision has been made. I got the official email the next day and my DHL tracking the same time. ( my passport was being delivered to my home)
Click to expand...

Oh ok. Same i got the update and papers back the next day but no offical email yet. Waiting on that now.


----------



## Sophia21

Thanks guys. Now is just the waiting game of when we will get an email to pick up passport.
I am so thankful to the people on this forum who told me to complain and gave me all the information about what to do. Without it we would have been stuck in the appeal process which would have been an extra 6-7 months.


----------



## Hourglass6790

Hello everyone please help not sure what this means :- my timeline is as follows Spouse non priority Jamaica Online app 21 September 2016 Biometrics 13 October 2016 Sent to Sheffield 13th October Email saying visa in process 26 October 2016 Emailed them 4th November for update got same day response saying in progress Emailed again today and they replied "found that the application has been referred to another authority for enquiries or a final decision"

Does anyone know what this means? Or had this email? 

I'm so anxious


----------



## Crawford

Hourglass6790 said:


> Hello everyone please help not sure what this means :- my timeline is as follows Spouse non priority Jamaica Online app 21 September 2016 Biometrics 13 October 2016 Sent to Sheffield 13th October Email saying visa in process 26 October 2016 Emailed them 4th November for update got same day response saying in progress Emailed again today and they replied "found that the application has been referred to another authority for enquiries or a final decision"
> 
> Does anyone know what this means? Or had this email?
> 
> I'm so anxious


You application is undergoing further investigations. You appear to have only been waiting some 8 weeks, so well within the 12 weeks for non priority applications.


----------



## Hourglass6790

Crawford said:


> Hourglass6790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone please help not sure what this means :- my timeline is as follows Spouse non priority Jamaica Online app 21 September 2016 Biometrics 13 October 2016 Sent to Sheffield 13th October Email saying visa in process 26 October 2016 Emailed them 4th November for update got same day response saying in progress Emailed again today and they replied "found that the application has been referred to another authority for enquiries or a final decision"
> 
> Does anyone know what this means? Or had this email?
> 
> I'm so anxious
> 
> 
> 
> You application is undergoing further investigations. You appear to have only been waiting some 8 weeks, so well within the 12 weeks for non priority applications.
Click to expand...


Thanks 
I guess it's nothing to worry about then? 
It's the other authority part which is making me feel concerned. 
Also do you know how they contact employers? Is it by phone or by letter ?


----------



## Shraddha123

Hourglass6790 said:


> Thanks
> I guess it's nothing to worry about then?
> It's the other authority part which is making me feel concerned.
> Also do you know how they contact employers? Is it by phone or by letter ?


You don't know they usually call from a private number whenever they want too.. Don't worry too much about the not straightforward email they emailed me the same too about a month ago, next week will be week 15 for me 😭


----------



## Sophia21

ANOTHER UPDATE!!!

So the Visa Application Centre called my husband and said for him to come and pick his passport up on monday. They gave him a reference number too. 
So just waiting for monday Insha'Allah and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Hourglass6790

Shraddha123 said:


> Hourglass6790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> I guess it's nothing to worry about then?
> It's the other authority part which is making me feel concerned.
> Also do you know how they contact employers? Is it by phone or by letter ?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know they usually call from a private number whenever they want too.. Don't worry too much about the not straightforward email they emailed me the same too about a month ago, next week will be week 15 for me 😭
Click to expand...


Thanks Shraddah
Well I'm on good terms with my boss and he hasn't mentioned any calls about me so I guess they haven't done those checks yet.

I hope you get your decision soon week 15 is way over. Have you sent a update email recently?


----------



## Hourglass6790

Sophia21 said:


> ANOTHER UPDATE!!!
> 
> So the Visa Application Centre called my husband and said for him to come and pick his passport up on monday. They gave him a reference number too.
> So just waiting for monday Insha'Allah and we'll see what happens.


I hope it's good news for you- fingers crossed


----------



## Shraddha123

Hourglass6790 said:


> Thanks Shraddah
> Well I'm on good terms with my boss and he hasn't mentioned any calls about me so I guess they haven't done those checks yet.
> 
> I hope you get your decision soon week 15 is way over. Have you sent a update email recently?


No problem, I haven't requested an update for a week now as it just puts me down when the same email comes that they are processing my case and my application has been delayed. 

And to be honest we haven't received any calls from home office either yet, usually people who get the not straightforward email they call both employer and sponsor and neither of us has received the call


----------



## kq005163

I am into 25th week now and still no decision and its been almost 12 weeks since i received not straightforward email. Neither me nor my employer received any phone call. 
Involved My Local MP last week so lets see what they say


----------



## Shraddha123

kq005163 said:


> I am into 25th week now and still no decision and its been almost 12 weeks since i received not straightforward email. Neither me nor my employer received any phone call.
> Involved My Local MP last week so lets see what they say


Oh that is late because on their website they state the maximum time they are taking is 24 weeks, I'd hate to be waiting for 25 weeks for a decision 😳😳 and they haven't called u either 😳😳 I really hope u hear something soon maybe even next week Inshallah.


----------



## kq005163

Shraddha123 said:


> Oh that is late because on their website they state the maximum time they are taking is 24 weeks, I'd hate to be waiting for 25 weeks for a decision 😳😳 and they haven't called u either 😳😳 I really hope u hear something soon maybe even next week Inshallah.


BTW do u count 24 weeks from online application date or biometric date? for me its 25th week since online application and 23rd week since bioetric


----------



## Shraddha123

kq005163 said:


> BTW do u count 24 weeks from online application date or biometric date? for me its 25th week since online application and 23rd week since bioetric


You count from biometric date.


----------



## zuk

Sophia21 said:


> ANOTHER UPDATE!!!
> 
> So the Visa Application Centre called my husband and said for him to come and pick his passport up on monday. They gave him a reference number too.
> So just waiting for monday Insha'Allah and we'll see what happens.


Good luck


----------



## zuk

Sophia21 said:


> Thanks guys. Now is just the waiting game of when we will get an email to pick up passport.
> I am so thankful to the people on this forum who told me to complain and gave me all the information about what to do. Without it we would have been stuck in the appeal process which would have been an extra 6-7 months.


What reasons did it get refused for? You didnt appeal it? What did you do?


----------



## Sophia21

It got refused due to financial requirement. They said i submitted 16 payslips instead of the required 26 payslips but this was a lie. So i complained and did the escalation thing and they got back to my husband to ask for the resubmission of payslips and bank statements for that period through email and they overturned the decision the next day.


----------



## Shraddha123

Anyone know if at SOME point they read the update emails even tho the system is automated? I mean when we escalate our case a human has got to read that email to pass it on to the relevant department?


----------



## kq005163

115 working days and still no decision


----------



## Sophia21

FINALLY GOT THE VISA!!!!!!

My husband has book his ticket for Monday and that will be it until we have to reapply again. 

Im so happy we can actually be a normal family now. I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Shraddha123

Sophia21 said:


> FINALLY GOT THE VISA!!!!!!
> 
> My husband has book his ticket for Monday and that will be it until we have to reapply again.
> 
> Im so happy we can actually be a normal family now. I cant wait!!!!!


Awwww congratulations 😘🎊


----------



## Hourglass6790

Sophia21 said:


> FINALLY GOT THE VISA!!!!!!
> 
> My husband has book his ticket for Monday and that will be it until we have to reapply again.
> 
> Im so happy we can actually be a normal family now. I cant wait!!!!!




That's so great. All the best for the future


----------



## bgitouk

The MP office called on Monday to advise they have received an update from the Home Office that my husbands Visa was granted over the weekend.

We have checked Fedex, and the passport is on its way and due to be with him tomorrow... I won't believe it is real until he has it in his hands... We are on day 96 today.

Fingers Crossed all is fine when passport is received tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nyclon

bgitouk said:


> The MP office called on Monday to advise they have received an update from the Home Office that my husbands Visa was granted over the weekend.
> 
> We have checked Fedex, and the passport is on its way and due to be with him tomorrow... I won't believe it is real until he has it in his hands... We are on day 96 today.
> 
> Fingers Crossed all is fine when passport is received tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


Congrats! Remember to update the timeline thread with your full timeline.


----------



## kq005163

bgitouk said:


> The MP office called on Monday to advise they have received an update from the Home Office that my husbands Visa was granted over the weekend.
> 
> We have checked Fedex, and the passport is on its way and due to be with him tomorrow... I won't believe it is real until he has it in his hands... We are on day 96 today.
> 
> Fingers Crossed all is fine when passport is received tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


Hi Bgitouk
when did you contacted your MP? I contacted my MP on 2 weeks ago but havent heard anything yet. today is 116th working day since i applied


----------



## bgitouk

Nyclon, Thank you! I will provide a full update on the timeline thread once we have the passport in hand.

Kq005163, I contacted the MP on the 8th, and he responded same day saying he had contacted the Home Office. The Home Office have 4 weeks to provide an update to the MP but as my local MP office said, the Home Office should treat the MP request as a priority but they are not obliged. Have you received a case number from your MP? 



kq005163 said:


> Hi Bgitouk
> when did you contacted your MP? I contacted my MP on 2 weeks ago but havent heard anything yet. today is 116th working day since i applied


----------



## kq005163

bgitouk said:


> Nyclon, Thank you! I will provide a full update on the timeline thread once we have the passport in hand.
> 
> Kq005163, I contacted the MP on the 8th, and he responded same day saying he had contacted the Home Office. The Home Office have 4 weeks to provide an update to the MP but as my local MP office said, the Home Office should treat the MP request as a priority but they are not obliged. Have you received a case number from your MP?


Yes i have received a case number from the MP but no further email after that so hopefully he should reply within 2 weeks


----------



## Hourglass6790

bgitouk said:


> The MP office called on Monday to advise they have received an update from the Home Office that my husbands Visa was granted over the weekend.
> 
> We have checked Fedex, and the passport is on its way and due to be with him tomorrow... I won't believe it is real until he has it in his hands... We are on day 96 today.
> 
> Fingers Crossed all is fine when passport is received tomorrow


Congratulations :tada:


----------



## bgitouk

What did the MP's office advise in terms of response time? As you have been waiting longer than the 120 days from biometrics, it is a shame they cannot escalate this as a matter of urgency. 

I think the worst torment of this whole procedure is seeing people getting responses so quickly. Social Media has its benefits in terms of finding information and learning from other people's successes and mistakes but it opens a whole world of disappointment and frustration watching other people get their responses.



kq005163 said:


> Yes i have received a case number from the MP but no further email after that so hopefully he should reply within 2 weeks


----------



## bgitouk

Thank you



Hourglass6790 said:


> Congratulations :tada:


----------



## AnOceanApart

CONGRATS *Sophia21* and *bgitouk*!!!!     All the best to you!

Who else is waiting for their visa?


----------



## Shraddha123

AnOceanApart said:


> CONGRATS *Sophia21* and *bgitouk*!!!!     All the best to you!
> 
> Who else is waiting for their visa?


Me ((((


----------



## Hourglass6790

AnOceanApart said:


> CONGRATS *Sophia21* and *bgitouk*!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to you!
> 
> Who else is waiting for their visa?


Me too :hourglass:


----------



## Shraddha123

Morning everyone 
So I requested an update email and they sent me the following reply 



We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFXXXXXXXX) and date of birth XXXXXXX) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
because your application was submitted recently.


So devastated why they saying this for  is this standard for all not straightforward applications or has my application genuinely been lost?? 

It will be 16 weeks this Friday since we submitted our application


----------



## Hourglass6790

Shraddha123 said:


> Morning everyone
> So I requested an update email and they sent me the following reply
> 
> 
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFXXXXXXXX) and date of birth XXXXXXX) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
> because your application was submitted recently.
> 
> 
> So devastated why they saying this for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this standard for all not straightforward applications or has my application genuinely been lost??
> 
> It will be 16 weeks this Friday since we submitted our application


How often have you been sending update emails? What did any of the previous ones say?


----------



## zuk

116 days today for me. Im so angry and fustrated with all this waiting. Arghh just want it all over with.


----------



## zuk

Sophia21 said:


> FINALLY GOT THE VISA!!!!!!
> 
> My husband has book his ticket for Monday and that will be it until we have to reapply again.
> 
> Im so happy we can actually be a normal family now. I cant wait!!!!!


Congrats hun.


----------



## Shraddha123

Hourglass6790 said:


> How often have you been sending update emails? What did any of the previous ones say?


Once every other day and normaly the email says something like " The processing of your application has not been straightforward.." 

And this time when I requested an update I got the email saying that our application isn't even on the system


----------



## kq005163

zuk said:


> 116 days today for me. Im so angry and fustrated with all this waiting. Arghh just want it all over with.


I am in a same boat as u. 116 days today. b4 i thought 2day is 118th day but then realize i counted 2 august bank holidays as well. seems like they are not doing anything about islamabad application


----------



## kq005163

zuk said:


> 116 days today for me. Im so angry and fustrated with all this waiting. Arghh just want it all over with.


BTW did u apply for ur husband or ur wife?


----------



## zuk

kq005163 said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 116 days today for me. Im so angry and fustrated with all this waiting. Arghh just want it all over with.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW did u apply for ur husband or ur wife?
Click to expand...

Im sure i told you before. Applying for my husband to come UK


----------



## kq005163

zuk said:


> Im sure i told you before. Applying for my husband to come UK


sorry this waiting game is giving me so much tension 
i m just forgetting everything


----------



## Hourglass6790

Shraddha123 said:


> Hourglass6790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How often have you been sending update emails? What did any of the previous ones say?
> 
> 
> 
> Once every other day and normaly the email says something like " The processing of your application has not been straightforward.."
> 
> And this time when I requested an update I got the email saying that our application isn't even on the system
Click to expand...


What about some sort of escalation process? When you send the update request can you ask?


----------



## zuk

kq005163 said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure i told you before. Applying for my husband to come UK
> 
> 
> 
> sorry this waiting game is giving me so much tension
> i m just forgetting everything
Click to expand...

Its ok. I know how you feel. Im so cranky today, reason being the waiting for his visa


----------



## Shraddha123

Hourglass6790 said:


> What about some sort of escalation process? When you send the update request can you ask?


I did and they replied with you are well within timescale of 24 weeks and after 24 weeks you can escalate your case


----------



## Hourglass6790

Shraddha123 said:


> Hourglass6790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about some sort of escalation process? When you send the update request can you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> I did and they replied with you are well within timescale of 24 weeks and after 24 weeks you can escalate your case
Click to expand...


Oh how annoying. 
Stay positive and have faith. I hope you get an answer soon :blush:


----------



## Hourglass6790

Morning everyone 

Sent update email and got this:

"and found that there are no current updates. This could be
because your application was submitted recently or the details that you submitted above are incorrect"

I submitted 21st September so that's not recent and the details are correct. 
Anyone had this response before?


----------



## kq005163

Hourglass6790 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Sent update email and got this:
> 
> "and found that there are no current updates. This could be
> because your application was submitted recently or the details that you submitted above are incorrect"
> 
> I submitted 21st September so that's not recent and the details are correct.
> Anyone had this response before?


I received a similar email today.
I have tracked the status (GWF********* and DOB) and found that
there are still no current updates. This could be because the details that
you have provided above are incorrect.

I submitted online application on 02/06/2016 and my details are correct as well


----------



## Hourglass6790

kq005163 said:


> Hourglass6790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone
> 
> Sent update email and got this:
> 
> "and found that there are no current updates. This could be
> because your application was submitted recently or the details that you submitted above are incorrect"
> 
> I submitted 21st September so that's not recent and the details are correct.
> Anyone had this response before?
> 
> 
> 
> I received a similar email today.
> I have tracked the status (GWF********* and DOB) and found that
> there are still no current updates. This could be because the details that
> you have provided above are incorrect.
> 
> I submitted online application on 02/06/2016 and my details are correct as well
Click to expand...

I called them and they told me that the hold up was with Jamaica and once I pass the 12 weeks from biometrics escalate it using the same online form. They also said any issues are raised as soon as discovered so if no notification has been sent as a problem then I shouldn't be concerned. 

I don't know how true that is but that's all I can go by for now


----------



## Shraddha123

I've had the same email you guys all received for a whole week now  

"there are no current updates... One "

Also I tried escalating and they said I'm well within the time limit and to ask for an escalation after 24 weeks


----------



## fpatel10

kq005163 said:


> I received a similar email today.
> I have tracked the status (GWF********* and DOB) and found that
> there are still no current updates. This could be because the details that
> you have provided above are incorrect.
> 
> I submitted online application on 02/06/2016 and my details are correct as well


That's normal. 
Sometimes when the application has been inactive (on their side) it shows that's its not in the system. When you call them the person on the phone might freak you out because they also will think your application is not showing up. I had that response many times.


----------



## kq005163

fpatel10 said:


> That's normal.
> Sometimes when the application has been inactive (on their side) it shows that's its not in the system. When you call them the person on the phone might freak you out because they also will think your application is not showing up. I had that response many times.


any idea why application is inactive? It showing as inactive since day 80 (maybe even b4) and now i m on day 118


----------



## AnOceanApart

Hourglass6790 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Sent update email and got this:
> 
> "and found that there are no current updates. This could be
> because your application was submitted recently or the details that you submitted above are incorrect"
> 
> I submitted 21st September so that's not recent and the details are correct.
> Anyone had this response before?


I think this may be another one of UKVI's generic responses that they send out. When I'd asked for updates on two separate occasions, I got conflicting answers that made no sense. I wouldn't worry too much about that email


----------



## Shraddha123

kq005163 said:


> any idea why application is inactive? It showing as inactive since day 80 (maybe even b4) and now i m on day 118


Maybe they have forgotten about us


----------



## ILR1980

zuk said:


> 116 days today for me. Im so angry and fustrated with all this waiting. Arghh just want it all over with.





Shraddha123 said:


> Morning everyone
> So I requested an update email and they sent me the following reply
> 
> 
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFXXXXXXXX) and date of birth XXXXXXX) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
> because your application was submitted recently.
> 
> 
> So devastated why they saying this for  is this standard for all not straightforward applications or has my application genuinely been lost??
> 
> It will be 16 weeks this Friday since we submitted our application


Dont take replies of UKVI seriously unless you get "your application has been processed " email from them ..4 to 5 months is average waiting time for those applicants from Pakistan whom received not straightforward email so stay positive as no news is probably good news as they dont take time in refusing application if something is missing or if they have serious doubts..they are probably verifying certain documents


----------



## ILR1980

kq005163 said:


> any idea why application is inactive? It showing as inactive since day 80 (maybe even b4) and now i m on day 118


I think online application become inactive after certain time so nothing to worry about


----------



## Shraddha123

Good luck to everyone, new week hopefully it will be ur week when u finally receive that decision made email and u finally get that all important call or text from ur partner confirming visa approval 😊


----------



## Hourglass6790

Shraddha123 said:


> Good luck to everyone, new week hopefully it will be ur week when u finally receive that decision made email and u finally get that all important call or text from ur partner confirming visa approval 😊


Thanks and same to you. Fingers crossed for everyone this week.


----------



## Asella

I've seen two other people get their decision before mine when their documents were received after mine. Kind of losing hope as I know denials tend to take longer.


----------



## zuk

Oh dont say that. 3rd week started today from when i got my papers back. Still no email or call


----------



## Asella

zuk said:


> Oh dont say that. 3rd week started today from when i got my papers back. Still no email or call


I paid for priority (not sure if you did) so that's why I'm in a suckish mood.


----------



## Shraddha123

Asella said:


> I paid for priority (not sure if you did) so that's why I'm in a suckish mood.


Did u apply from USA because ur waiting time begins after they send u the email saying that ur documents are being prepared by the eco


----------



## Shraddha123

zuk said:


> Oh dont say that. 3rd week started today from when i got my papers back. Still no email or call


Zuk , 

Hang in there buddy they gonna send ur email this week at least u have some kind of movement I feel like I'm stuck fast in sinking mud 😔


----------



## Asella

Shraddha123 said:


> Did u apply from USA because ur waiting time begins after they send u the email saying that ur documents are being prepared by the eco


Yeah, I've seen other people whos documents got there later than mine and they still got their decision.


----------



## zuk

Shraddha123 said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dont say that. 3rd week started today from when i got my papers back. Still no email or call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zuk ,
> 
> Hang in there buddy they gonna send ur email this week at least u have some kind of movement I feel like I'm stuck fast in sinking mud 😔
Click to expand...

Im trying to but its so hard. Does it really take that long once you get papers back. This waiting is giving me a bad feeling now.


----------



## Snicks718

Well, for those of us who sent their applications to Sheffield it seems like they may have cleared the summer backlog finally. I had my biometrics appointment on Friday (that was the day to go! Not a single other customer in the building) and dropped it off at UPS the same day around 2:30pm. 

There is still no tracking information on the UPS website but I got the email from UKVI this morning that it had arrived in Sheffield and been passed on to an ECO. I'm applying for a spouse visa (non-priority) from the USA. Hopefully this means things will start to move more quickly for those of you who have been waiting so long.


----------



## Shraddha123

Any updates guys?? None on my side still getting that same email saying they can't find my application despite the fact it'll be 17 weeks since submission


----------



## zuk

I emailed them yesterday for an update. The reply i got was they have escalated the case over to the relevent department and should hear something within 3-5 working days. Im sick of this email they keep sending same response but instead this time they've said it will be escalated ?. I already have all my papers back from 3 weeks ago. Just waiting for offical email and collection of passport. This is 6th month we've been waiting. Honestly its a joke. Hate this visa process. :rage::rage::rage:


----------



## kq005163

zuk said:


> I emailed them yesterday for an update. The reply i got was they have escalated the case over to the relevent department and should hear something within 3-5 working days. Im sick of this email they keep sending same response but instead this time they've said it will be escalated ?. I already have all my papers back from 3 weeks ago. Just waiting for offical email and collection of passport. This is 6th month we've been waiting. Honestly its a joke. Hate this visa process. :rage::rage::rage:


Zuk I will suggest u 2 phone them rather then email and tell that ur decision has already been made and u have received all the documents back. on the phone they might tell u whether u got visa or not.


----------



## zuk

I dout they will tell us if he has visa or not. But yeh told hubby to call them today :+1:?


----------



## kq005163

zuk said:


> I dout they will tell us if he has visa or not. But yeh told hubby to call them today :+1:?


u can phone as well from UK. i applied for my wife visa i hav phoned them twice they do give u some information 
phone on these numbers between 9am-5pm pakistani time
00441243217905 or 00441243218119


----------



## zuk

kq005163 said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dout they will tell us if he has visa or not. But yeh told hubby to call them today :+1:?
> 
> 
> 
> u can phone as well from UK. i applied for my wife visa i hav phoned them twice they do give u some information
> phone on these numbers between 9am-5pm pakistani time
> 00441243217905 or 00441243218119
Click to expand...

Thank you. But ive called them myself twice and gave me no usefull information. I be busy with work and kids so have told hubby to call them this time.


----------



## kq005163

Anybody received any updates regarding there application?


----------



## Shraddha123

kq005163 said:


> Anybody received any updates regarding there application?


None. Disheartening tbh 😐


----------



## Hourglass6790

My husband Just got a call from them asking questions about his intentions on bringing his child over in the future. They asked details of him me and the child. he asked if all was ok with our application and the person said yes so far and hung up.
I am so nervous now. I hope it's not gonna be a problem coz we want his child to come over as well later on. 

Has anyone else had any phone calls coz they haven't called me at all.

I have a hole in my stomach I'm so nervous


----------



## Shraddha123

Hourglass6790 said:


> My husband Just got a call from them asking questions about his intentions on bringing his child over in the future. They asked details of him me and the child. he asked if all was ok with our application and the person said yes so far and hung up.
> I am so nervous now. I hope it's not gonna be a problem coz we want his child to come over as well later on.
> 
> Has anyone else had any phone calls coz they haven't called me at all.
> 
> I have a hole in my stomach I'm so nervous


That means they gonna give ur visa if they said yes so far... I haven't had any calls yet, no updates no calls


----------



## Hourglass6790

Shraddha123 said:


> Hourglass6790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband Just got a call from them asking questions about his intentions on bringing his child over in the future. They asked details of him me and the child. he asked if all was ok with our application and the person said yes so far and hung up.
> I am so nervous now. I hope it's not gonna be a problem coz we want his child to come over as well later on.
> 
> Has anyone else had any phone calls coz they haven't called me at all.
> 
> I have a hole in my stomach I'm so nervous
> 
> 
> 
> That means they gonna give ur visa if they said yes so far... I haven't had any calls yet, no updates no calls
Click to expand...


I hope you right.
Sorry you haven't heard anything. Did you send an update email today?


----------



## Shraddha123

Hourglass6790 said:


> I hope you right.
> Sorry you haven't heard anything. Did you send an update email today?


No I give up on emails they don't seem be true anyway, If by the new year they haven't given any response to me by then then I shall get my mp involved.


----------



## Hourglass6790

Shraddha123 said:


> Hourglass6790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you right.
> Sorry you haven't heard anything. Did you send an update email today?
> 
> 
> 
> No I give up on emails they don't seem be true anyway, If by the new year they haven't given any response to me by then then I shall get my mp involved.
Click to expand...


Aww :-( Yes I agree 

I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Atif89

Hi Everyone. I am new here and this waiting game is killing me. I hope everything will go fine for me.


----------



## Atif89

kq005163 said:


> any idea why application is inactive? It showing as inactive since day 80 (maybe even b4) and now i m on day 118


Can you tell me how can i count the working days of my visa application. I have applied in UAE on 13th October 2016.

Shall i concern about holidays in UAE or in UK?


----------



## Atif89

Sophia21 said:


> FINALLY GOT THE VISA!!!!!!
> 
> My husband has book his ticket for Monday and that will be it until we have to reapply again.
> 
> Im so happy we can actually be a normal family now. I cant wait!!!!!


Conratulations alot for having a normal family life ahead


----------



## Atif89

zuk said:


> Aww thank you. Means alot  to be honest ive got so much going on around me. Minds all over the place. Past months thinking about this visa ive been dealing with depression, panic attacks anxiaty, sleeping problems.i was a emotional reck but stil had a smile on my face for my kids. After waiting months for this email i honestly feel num :/ wanting it all over and done with. 8 years of marriage is no joke. It has been a tuff emotional roller coster. Im praying and praying hubs gets his visa inSha Allah


InshaAllah All the prayers with you. You will be renited soon. I have been also married for 5 and a half years and still not reunited. Kindly remember us in your prayers.


----------



## zuk

Thank you  aww thats a long time  but dont worry il keep you in my prayers and insha Allah we will succeed at the end


----------



## zuk

Atif89 said:


> kq005163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> any idea why application is inactive? It showing as inactive since day 80 (maybe even b4) and now i m on day 118
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how can i count the working days of my visa application. I have applied in UAE on 13th October 2016.
> 
> Shall i concern about holidays in UAE or in UK?
Click to expand...

I think you start count from the day they have recieved your papers and dont count in any holidays and weekends.


----------



## Atif89

Hello Everyone. Its a start of new week. Its my daughters Birthday today as well but i am away and i missed another occasion.

I hope it would be a good week, with lots of Good news for us.


----------



## Hourglass6790

Hi everyone
Today's status email says a decision has been made.
It's been 53 working days since online app and 38 working days since biometrics. 

I have my fingers and toes crossed that it's a positive decision. Just waiting for the decision email to come I think. Not sure how it works from this moment on. 
Is there any way we can tell if it's yes or no?


----------



## zuk

After all the emailing and then a call to them. Since i got all my papers back nearly 4 weeks ago but nothing else. I asked where is the passport? The reply i got was: We have received the following as a response to our recent escalation. 

We have contacted BHC in Islamabad to ensure the passport is sent to
Gerry's ASAP

Now lets wait more and see


----------



## zuk

My husband got call today to collect passport this thursday. Eeekk like finally. InSha Allah we get good news.


----------



## baileymarie34

Hello!

I'm also a US resident going through the process of applying for a priority settlement visa with my husband. Sheffield received our documents on the 24th of November so i've been following your post as a point of reference to compare our timeline to. I have a question though- when you say "documentation received by UK border agency office" is that the date your package arrived, or is that the date they sent the email stating an entry clearance officer was preparing it? We're anxious to get flights booked for the holidays, i'm sure you understand!

Thanks in advance and congratulations on the approval!


----------



## Shraddha123

zuk said:


> My husband got call today to collect passport this thursday. Eeekk like finally. InSha Allah we get good news.


Congratulations 🎊🎊🎊🎊 inshallah it will be stamped with visa, so happy for you ❤❤


----------



## zuk

Shraddha123 said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband got call today to collect passport this thursday. Eeekk like finally. InSha Allah we get good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations 🎊🎊🎊🎊 inshallah it will be stamped with visa, so happy for you ❤❤
Click to expand...

Thank you hun. I really hope so. Insha Allah


----------



## Atif89

My Bio-metrics was done on 13th October, 2016. Today I have sent an email to UKVI to check the status of my visa. Below was the reply I have received and now I am more confused. Any Advice would be helpful:

"Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status GWFxxxxxxxxxx and date of birth
xx/xx/xxxx and found that there are no current updates. This could be
because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
have provided above are incorrect.

If it is the former you may contact us at a later stage once our records
have been updated. We will be happy to give you the current status of your
application. If the information provided is incorrect then please provide
the 9-digit GWF number and the date of birth of the applicant.
Alternatively, once the process has been completed and a decision has been
made the visa application centre will be in contact as per process."


----------



## nyclon

Atif89 said:


> My Bio-metrics was done on 13th October, 2016. Today I have sent an email to UKVI to check the status of my visa. Below was the reply I have received and now I am more confused. Any Advice would be helpful:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status GWFxxxxxxxxxx and date of birth
> xx/xx/xxxx and found that there are no current updates. This could be
> because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
> have provided above are incorrect.
> 
> If it is the former you may contact us at a later stage once our records
> have been updated. We will be happy to give you the current status of your
> application. If the information provided is incorrect then please provide
> the 9-digit GWF number and the date of birth of the applicant.
> Alternatively, once the process has been completed and a decision has been
> made the visa application centre will be in contact as per process."


It's a generic email.


----------



## Hourglass6790

Atif89 said:


> My Bio-metrics was done on 13th October, 2016. Today I have sent an email to UKVI to check the status of my visa. Below was the reply I have received and now I am more confused. Any Advice would be helpful:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status GWFxxxxxxxxxx and date of birth
> xx/xx/xxxx and found that there are no current updates. This could be
> because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
> have provided above are incorrect.
> 
> If it is the former you may contact us at a later stage once our records
> have been updated. We will be happy to give you the current status of your
> application. If the information provided is incorrect then please provide
> the 9-digit GWF number and the date of birth of the applicant.
> Alternatively, once the process has been completed and a decision has been
> made the visa application centre will be in contact as per process."


Yeah We did our biometrics in the same day and had that email last week but then this week got sponsor docs back. 

They moving quick so you should hear soon. We are still waiting to see what the outcome is.


----------



## AnOceanApart

zuk said:


> My husband got call today to collect passport this thursday. Eeekk like finally. InSha Allah we get good news.



FINALLY!!! Congrats!! Hoping for wonderful news!


----------



## zuk

I know like finally man lol and thank you. Insha Allah


----------



## mkmc0409

Hi everyone! 

I'm new here! Currently on day 31 of the waiting game and it makes me feel so uneasy. I have not gotten a single update since going for my biometrics. I wish they would at least tell you SOMETHING? 
I too emailed UKVI and was told that there were no records of my application  ughhhhh.


----------



## zuk

Husband visa was refused today. Reasons were the work place didnt answr their calls. Im upset and angry all these months and nothing. Now i have to appeal but i dont lnow which to do. Paper appeal or court appeal? Which takes less time?


----------



## Joppa

Paper appeal. But can still take up to a year.


----------



## zuk

Joppa said:


> Paper appeal. But can still take up to a year.


Omg really. Im thinking of the chances if i appeal if he will get the visa. Appeal times are months i guess. Or is it not worth it and just to start over again. That too takes months for a reply. Already waited 6 months just for this reply.


----------



## zuk

When does the 28 days start for appeal? They refused on the 8th november but husband was told to come collect today.


----------



## Joppa

It's usually the date of refusal (i.e. the date the refusal letter was signed for).


----------



## zuk

Joppa said:


> It's usually the date of refusal (i.e. the date the refusal letter was signed for).


Refusal date is 8th nov but it was no signs because the date was 8 nov he didnt recieve the papers. He recieved them today. Meaning i have 3-4 days left


----------



## Shraddha123

zuk said:


> Refusal date is 8th nov but it was no signs because the date was 8 nov he didnt recieve the papers. He recieved them today. Meaning i have 3-4 days left


That was pretty mean what they did, complain to them because they took ages sending ur documents back.


----------



## zuk

Shraddha123 said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Refusal date is 8th nov but it was no signs because the date was 8 nov he didnt recieve the papers. He recieved them today. Meaning i have 3-4 days left
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty mean what they did, complain to them because they took ages sending ur documents back.
Click to expand...

 i know like can my luck get any bad lol some people are saying 28 day starts from the day you actually recieve the letter. Which for us is today. And some are saying it starts from the date of refusal which for us is 8th November. Im googling it up and having mixed views. Argh either way i have to send it off asap. So gutted about the refusal  more waiting for us


----------



## Shraddha123

zuk said:


> i know like can my luck get any bad lol some people are saying 28 day starts from the day you actually recieve the letter. Which for us is today. And some are saying it starts from the date of refusal which for us is 8th November. Im googling it up and having mixed views. Argh either way i have to send it off asap. So gutted about the refusal  more waiting for us


You never know they might just overturn the decision best of luck anyway, I know how it feels, our application last year got refused and the in country right of appeal also got refused and judicial review wasn't a successful either, they told us to go back to Pakistan and submit a fresh application from there... Which we have done now it's a waiting game.. Really praying they don't refuse us again...


----------



## Sophia21

Zuk. I think the reason for refusal is the dumbest reason ever. If i was you i would complain to them and also complain through the enquiries email. 

If you read my previous posts they did the same to my husband and we complained and complained when they realised what they did his decision was overturned within 10 days and he's here now with me.


----------



## Shraddha123

Pretty scary that they can refuse just because ur boss didn't answer the phone


----------



## ILR1980

zuk said:


> Husband visa was refused today. Reasons were the work place didnt answr their calls. Im upset and angry all these months and nothing. Now i have to appeal but i dont lnow which to do. Paper appeal or court appeal? Which takes less time?


Did they called your sponsor? In my case my employer did not answer first time and then ECO called me for interview and said that my employer did not picked up the phone and she will call them again next day . i asked her what time she will call and she told me the time so i made my employer alert that they might get call from ECO..oral appeal is better even if take more time as your solicitor can argue in court room with representative of home office


----------



## zuk

ILR1980 said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Husband visa was refused today. Reasons were the work place didnt answr their calls. Im upset and angry all these months and nothing. Now i have to appeal but i dont lnow which to do. Paper appeal or court appeal? Which takes less time?
> 
> 
> 
> Did they called your sponsor? In my case my employer did not answer first time and then ECO called me for interview and said that my employer did not picked up the phone and she will call them again next day . i asked her what time she will call and she told me the time so i made my employer alert that they might get call from ECO..oral appeal is better even if take more time as your solicitor can argue in court room with representative of home office
Click to expand...

 on call to me the lady did say she was trying to call and no one answered. But she didnt say she will call again or else i would have made sure they would answer their call. On refusal letter it says they tried calling for 2 days. But they had the company email so could have emailed or sent a letter to work place if no one was picking up their call. The company that i work for are not allowed to answer no caller id calls. I was not in on that the day they called. I will have to do a oral appeal and try asking manager if he can come along to court date when the time comes. When i do appeal any day now. Problem is im getting a better job offer but not sure to take it or not even though new job pay can really help me. when i do appeal if i stay with my same job case will look stronger. But if i take the other job offer and the court date comes i dont know if that will be a problem because i will no longer be working for same company. Confused.


----------



## ILR1980

zuk said:


> on call to me the lady did say she was trying to call and no one answered. But she didnt say she will call again or else i would have made sure they would answer their call. On refusal letter it says they tried calling for 2 days. But they had the company email so could have emailed or sent a letter to work place if no one was picking up their call. The company that i work for are not allowed to answer no caller id calls. I was not in on that the day they called. I will have to do a oral appeal and try asking manager if he can come along to court date when the time comes. When i do appeal any day now. Problem is im getting a better job offer but not sure to take it or not even though new job pay can really help me. when i do appeal if i stay with my same job case will look stronger. But if i take the other job offer and the court date comes i dont know if that will be a problem because i will no longer be working for same company. Confused.


They normally call three/four times at different times and even leave voice mail .. They dont opt for email or postal verification which take more time..You dont need to bring your manager in court. You can simply get a letter from your manager on official headed paper where he can confirm that its procedure of company to not attend the calls coming from no caller ID then it would not matter whether you stay with same employer or not as you will still have record iwth hmrc , bank statment and employer letter


----------



## Shraddha123

Week 18 no phone calls no emails no nothing from home office


----------



## Shraddha123

UPDATE 

really really nervous as I requested a update and recieved the reply that our application has been processed and a decision has been made

Just waiting for hubby to receive the official call to pick up passport any idea how long this takes??


----------



## kq005163

Shraddha123 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> really really nervous as I requested a update and recieved the reply that our application has been processed and a decision has been made
> 
> Just waiting for hubby to receive the official call to pick up passport any idea how long this takes??


If u find out let me knw as well. 
I had a phone call on last saturday from home office which lasted well over 30 mins. 
I have received my documents back yesterday and I also asked for update on status yesterday and received a reply dat application has been processed and decision has been made.


----------



## zuk

kq005163 said:


> Shraddha123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> really really nervous as I requested a update and recieved the reply that our application has been processed and a decision has been made
> 
> Just waiting for hubby to receive the official call to pick up passport any idea how long this takes??
> 
> 
> 
> If u find out let me knw as well.
> I had a phone call on last saturday from home office which lasted well over 30 mins.
> I have received my documents back yesterday and I also asked for update on status yesterday and received a reply dat application has been processed and decision has been made.
Click to expand...

 good luck to you and shraddah123. I got call from HO 20-10-2016 and got all my papers back 10th of november and passport collection but 8 december with a refusal  even though refusal was dated 8th november on the letter. I applied from pakistan. Hope this infomation can help give you two and anyone else who has applied from pakistan recently a ruff guide line of the waiting time.


----------



## kq005163

zuk said:


> good luck to you and shraddah123. I got call from HO 20-10-2016 and got all my papers back 10th of november and passport collection but 8 december with a refusal  even though refusal was dated 8th november on the letter. I applied from pakistan. Hope this infomation can help give you two and anyone else who has applied from pakistan recently a ruff guide line of the waiting time.


Zuk sorry to hear about ur husband's visa. did they refund u the NHS health charge? if yes when did they refund it?


----------



## zuk

kq005163 said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> good luck to you and shraddah123. I got call from HO 20-10-2016 and got all my papers back 10th of november and passport collection but 8 december with a refusal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though refusal was dated 8th november on the letter. I applied from pakistan. Hope this infomation can help give you two and anyone else who has applied from pakistan recently a ruff guide line of the waiting time.
> 
> 
> 
> Zuk sorry to hear about ur husband's visa. did they refund u the NHS health charge? if yes when did they refund it?
Click to expand...

 No refund yet.


----------



## Shraddha123

zuk said:


> No refund yet.


Thanks both of you, Zuk I'm so sorry about ur refusal really hope Allah makes the process easy for you. 

@kq005163 I didn't get any phonecall at all neither did my employer.. Nevertheless I'll let u know when we get the official email to collect passport, I have a feeling it'll probably be Friday or next week sometime.


----------



## ILR1980

Shraddha123 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> really really nervous as I requested a update and recieved the reply that our application has been processed and a decision has been made
> 
> Just waiting for hubby to receive the official call to pick up passport any idea how long this takes??


so finally wait is over and time for party soon inshallah good news lane:

It takes one or 2 weeks. You will also get official email from shieffield for collection


----------



## Shraddha123

Visa got refused  looks like I'll be joining the appeal club


----------



## zuk

Shraddha123 said:


> Visa got refused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like I'll be joining the appeal club


omg aww hun sorry to hear it got refused. Join the club. What were the reason for refusal?


----------



## kq005163

Shraddha123 said:


> Visa got refused  looks like I'll be joining the appeal club


Sorry to hear that
wen did u receive a phone call to collect the passport?


----------



## Shraddha123

kq005163 said:


> Sorry to hear that
> wen did u receive a phone call to collect the passport?


My husband received an email yesterday evening and this morning he went... Hope u hear good news soon x


----------



## ILR1980

Shraddha123 said:


> Visa got refused  looks like I'll be joining the appeal club


I am sorry to hear this and its frustrating to get refusal after this long wait but why they refused it?


----------



## AnOceanApart

So sorry, Zuk and Shraddha  You were waiting for so long. How incredibly frustrating. I wish you both all the best on your appeals and I'm sure they will turn out positively!


----------



## Nikhatahmed

Shraddha123 said:


> Visa got refused  looks like I'll be joining the appeal club




Aaww m so sorry to hear that. I have been following all your updates and was really hoping you get it. 
What reason they gave you for your refusal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juhi

**



Shraddha123 said:


> Visa got refused  looks like I'll be joining the appeal club


Sorry to hear this, I have been there- it is indeed a torture. I really hope you have gathered all strength to apply again. apply a fresh one which will be quick (took 2 months for me) in giving result than appeal. I applied for a fresh one as had no courage to go though the appealing process which could take months/years and doesn't even guarantee, though I was said there were good chances for the turnover but my kids and I were already away from my husband for 3 years.

Hope you get success in whatever you choose.
Best of luck


----------



## kq005163

I am pleased to announce that my wife has got her a visa today. We are so happy. Inshalah I will be going next month to bring her here. it took over 6 months and wait was absolutely a turture but finally a good news


----------



## Shraddha123

kq005163 said:


> I am pleased to announce that my wife has got her a visa today. We are so happy. Inshalah I will be going next month to bring her here. it took over 6 months and wait was absolutely a turture but finally a good news


Congratulations brother, May Allah bless both ur lives with lots of happiness and prosperity 😊


----------



## eagleyes

*We have a Visa!*

Hello forum!

I am a British Citizen and my wife is an American Citizen, we applied for a UK Spouse Visa for my wife so that she can live and work in the UK. We applied for priority service with UPS Express service tracked delivery of documents to the UK and back to the US.

.

Even though we knew it was a really busy time of the year, we were really blessed with the results! eace: :bounce:
I would recommend priority service with express shipping to anyone if they can afford it ofcourse! :thumb:


However, I have to say one of the most painful moments of the process was waiting for the Visa office response (email) and then when they did the email started with 'A decision has been made on your UK Visa application'! 

Towards the end of the email it said that if you are using a pre-paid courier that 'you will also receive a further email with the courier tracking reference.'
We did not recieve any such email (now queue the second most painful moment!) and to further confuse things we already paid for the return shipping so we already had a tracking number - which we checked frequently for 2 days between us (which felt like forever!) and it still said it was awaiting for the package to be dropped off (by the Visa office) at a UPS facility! So at this point we weren't sure if documents were being shipped or what.

But! Today my love recieved the documents at midday her time and she can finally come back home!! I am beyond thankful that she gets to come back before christmas AND my birthday, it is the best present a man could ask for! 


I wish every couple all the best and for a speedy result when applying!
The key for us was alot of patience, love and prayer! Oh and God bless FaceTime! 
Merry Christmas to all! :tea:
:tree::snowman::wreath:


----------



## kmathews03

Visa Approved after TWO previous refusals. 

First I just want to say thank you to everyone for always responding to my stressed out & seemingly not always polite posts. You all are the only people who can possibly understand the agony of waiting & the extreme disappointment of a refusal, so I just want to post my timeline here as possible hope that even after 2 refusals things can still work out. 



So now that I'm about 2 weeks after the date I would have liked to arrive... Can someone please let me know what the next steps are? I've been so consumed with getting the visa approved I haven't really thought about what's next & there was literally no information in the return packet other than the sticker in my passport.

If my visa dates are Dec 13 to June 13, can I fly to the UK on the 2nd as to give me time to pack & leave my job? Thanks again to everyone in this forum, I'm just so relieved.


----------



## adinx

*Priority Application after Refusal*

VISA APPROVED!!!
Visa approval date: December 13th, 2016

Time taken: 18 working days

First of all I'd like to really thank God for His mercies and also the creators/moderators/posters on this forum. The joint collection of information has really been helpful.

I would also like to encourage anyone that has previously been refused and is considering if they should go for priority on their next application. My opinion is that you go for it, even though they say its not recommended and it will take longer than usual, my timeline is evidence that it doesn't.

If you have any questions, I will be glad to answer. All the best to everyone thats still waiting for decisions. I pray you get answered early so you can spend the holidays with your loved ones.


----------



## Yatch

Hi, I'm new here. I have been following this thread for a while. 
Applied for a UK spouse visa (non-priority) from Mauritius in October. Our applications get sent to Pretoria, South Africa.
Is there anyone else waiting for a response from Pretoria, any idea how long a non-priority application usually takes from this visa processing office?


----------



## criseley

criseley said:


> Anybody looking to submit an application in South America... it looks like now is a good time! Can't believe how quickly it's been processed.
> 
> Country applying from: Mexico (Mexico City)
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority
> Date application submitted: Online 08/12/2016
> Date biometrics taken: 13/12/2016
> Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
> Documents received by office: 14/12/2016
> Assigned to an ECO: 15/12/2016
> Decision made e-mail: 16/12/2016
> 
> On track to hopefully receive a decision by early next week!



Not sure if I'm panicking unnecessarily, however we paid for the courier service with VFS application centre which said the documents would arrive the next working day. The decision made e-mail from the Bogota office was sent on Friday 16th at 9:30am. The e-mail was generic but said if we paid for courier we could track the document on the FexEx website from 24-72 hours later. We're now onto 4 days later and FedEx tracking number isn't recognised on the FedEx website and no sign of documents meaning either it hasn't been sent from Bogota yet or they sent it with a different tracking number.

The anxiousness rises from the fact we are days from intended travel date and still haven't booked anything until we know of the outcome and the prices are increasing by the day!

We paid for a service for next business day and 4 days later are unsure if the documents have even left Bogota. Is it common for them to change the tracking number? Any ideas?


----------



## Toni55

Hi everyone,

Is anyone else waiting for decision made email from British Embassy Manila?
It's been taking more time than we expected and just wondering if it's a busy time of the year for visa application?

I heard you normally get response from Manila within a few days if you use priority service so I'm a bit worried.


----------



## Brom143

Toni55 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is anyone else waiting for decision made email from British Embassy Manila?
> It's been taking more time than we expected and just wondering if it's a busy time of the year for visa application?
> 
> I heard you normally get response from Manila within a few days if you use priority service so I'm a bit worried.


Knew someone who applied for priority in Manila and got her decision in 15 working days last week. Now she just arrived in Newcastle like 2 hours ago. I'm sure you'll hear from them very soon.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni55

Brom143 said:


> Knew someone who applied for priority in Manila and got her decision in 15 working days last week. Now she just arrived in Newcastle like 2 hours ago. I'm sure you'll hear from them very soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Thanks Brom143 for your reply. That's good to know. Looks like I have to be patient and wait a bit more.


----------



## KHP

Did it arrive yet?
My husband's was processed really quickly in Bogota but then took 8 stressful days to arrive via FedEx!
And the tracking was terrible but it did arrive about 4 days later than expected.


----------



## Paul002

Hi Everyone, Has anyone received a similar message from UK Visa Enquiry service?

Dear ********,

Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

With regards to your query, please can you confirm the type of Visa you
have applied for.

We strongly recommend not to book prepaid travel and accommodation before
receiving the visa.

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again.

Kind regards,

UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service


The paragraph advising not to book flight or accommodation, Is that normal or a bad omen?.......
Applied for spouse visa (non-priority 19th October 2016
So far no news except above reply after enquiring for an update.


----------



## Brom143

Paul002 said:


> Hi Everyone, Has anyone received a similar message from UK Visa Enquiry service?
> 
> Dear ********,
> 
> Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With regards to your query, please can you confirm the type of Visa you
> have applied for.
> 
> We strongly recommend not to book prepaid travel and accommodation before
> receiving the visa.
> 
> For any further details, or should you need to contact us again.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service
> 
> 
> The paragraph advising not to book flight or accommodation, Is that normal or a bad omen?.......
> Applied for spouse visa (non-priority 19th October 2016
> So far no news except above reply after enquiring for an update.


That's an automated message, so generally, everyone gets that when asking for update of the application. I get that kind of message too when asking for update of my application so don't worry it's not an ominous sign or anything.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atif89

After enquiring about my visa status. I have received the below mentioned email. I have applied on 13th October. As i understand from the email address that i cannot reply back. Can someone help me that on which email address i will provide them the required information? 

"Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

With regards to your query, please provide us the following information:

Visa Type:
Date of biometric appointment:


----------



## Crawford

Provide your information to the initial e-mail address to which you sent your enquiry.


----------



## Atif89

Dear Crawford,

I appreciate your concern. Actually i have opened the website of UKVI to check the status of my application. There was a form which is called Email Form and you cannot see any email address there.


----------



## Joppa

Just complete the E-mail Form Step 1 and then you will be able to send it as UAE applicant.


----------



## azizash28

*My Application Journey...*

Hello All, :wave: 

I am new to this forum, I have been reading through this thread and have been interested to see people experiencing and going though the same thing as me, however I think I may have expedited everyone else's waiting time as reading through posts i have yet to see someone who has waited as long as I have (although I have not read through all the pages)

We submitted my husband's application online on Visa4UK and have yet to hear any news, soo here is our Journey as follows:

*Application type: *Settlement (Spouse) Non Priority from Pakistan
*Application Centre:* Islamabad, Pakistan
*Application submitted:* June 27th, 2016
*Biometrics:* July 12th, 2016
*Application sent (Documents):* 18th July, 2016 
*Text alert saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: *18th July
*Processing location: *Sheffield 
*Not straight forward email: *29th September
*Decision made email:* Not Yet Recieved

*First chase from me (Call): *21st November, my email (sponsor) and summary of application given
*Feedback: *24th November, cannot provide me information as "the email address belongs to the sponsor so no information can be given without a signed letter of consenst from the applicant"

*Second chase from husband (email form):* 29th November, summary of application given
*Feedback email form given: *30th November, reply with visa details in subtitle format. replied same day
*Final Feedback: *"There are no current updates, Please be advised, Settlement applications will be processed within 120 working days, which is our customer service standard."

*Days since online application submission: *130 
*Days since biometrics appointment: *119

Soo you guys can guess our patience and frustration. :rant: the weird thing is, I have not received any calls from them or employee(s) - as working 2 jobs - asking for extra information. only the generic email saying our case is not straightforward. 

I have kept my patience going strong, Alhamdulillah, however when you are constantly bombarded with questions from friends/family like "So have you heard anything yet?","Haven't you chased them up?","Shouldn't you have heard by now?" etc... the patience wears thin.

If we do not here by tomorrow (which goes to the 120days) we will email again next week. I'm hoping someone here knows what we have been through and can shed on any light, advice, words of patience etc as it is getting extremely hard for us. 

On another note, it is our 1st year wedding anniversary on 28th February and I am worried we will not be together to celebrate this important occasion.  Any prays from you guys will help!!


----------



## Joppa

Ask your UK sponsor to contact their MP.


----------



## Atif89

Joppa said:


> Just complete the E-mail Form Step 1 and then you will be able to send it as UAE applicant.


Dear Joppa, 

I did the same as you advised and it worked. 

Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## azizash28

_hrxx said:


> Congratulations!!! That's amazing news! I hope your mother gets well soon! I'm still waiting for the decision email  anyone else here from June??


Me  applied 27th June, Husband went for biometrics on 12th July in Islamabad and we are on the 120 day mark today.. with still no news as of yet!! :Cry:

Will be contacting enquiries next week for an escalation.


----------



## azizash28

Joppa said:


> Ask your UK sponsor to contact their MP.


I'm the sponsor ... will be making the escalation next week!


----------



## ILR1980

azizash28 said:


> I'm the sponsor ... will be making the escalation next week!


Escalation will serve no purpose . As joppa said you need to contact your local MP to chase this application for you 

I also got not straightforward email and involved MP after 3/4 months and got the response within next three weeks. My MP even told me about the visa approval before even getting any decision made email from shieffield so its worth a try


----------



## azizash28

ILR1980 said:


> Escalation will serve no purpose . As joppa said you need to contact your local MP to chase this application for you
> 
> I also got not straightforward email and involved MP after 3/4 months and got the response within next three weeks. My MP even told me about the visa approval before even getting any decision made email from shieffield so its worth a try


True... I wish there was a better way to track the application. Do you have any suggestions as to what I can say to my MP?


----------



## Joppa

Just say you are waiting a long time for your application to be processed so would they please contact Home Office for an update?


----------



## azizash28

Joppa said:


> Just say you are waiting a long time for your application to be processed so would they please contact Home Office for an update?


Thanks... hoping for positive results!


----------



## azizash28

AnOceanApart said:


> CONGRATS *Sophia21* and *bgitouk*!!!!     All the best to you!
> 
> Who else is waiting for their visa?


Me  120 days and counting, I posted my timeline above. Will be contacting local MP... I wish I came across the thread earlier as I have over past few days been reading the entire thread and have felt a bond with you guys to know that I have as well been through the same journey as you guys, 

I have been happy to know majority of you guys have gotten your visa's considering the torment we have been put through, I hope too I can soon join in with that enjoyment!


----------



## azizash28

zuk said:


> Im sure i told you before. Applying for my husband to come UK


People always say don't worry you will hear soon... they always take longer for guys to come over.. they need to be cautious blah blah.. but my cousin applied for her husband few months back and he got his within 3 months Non priority aswell but if it really is true then it's unfair


----------



## Brom143

azizash28 said:


> People always say don't worry you will hear soon... they always take longer for guys to come over.. they need to be cautious blah blah.. but my cousin applied for her husband few months back and he got his within 3 months Non priority aswell but if it really is true then it's unfair


Now I'm ashamed, been impatient and only waited for 20 days as of now. I can't imagine the horror that you're going through waiting for 120 days. I wish you the best of luck and I hope you hear from them soon.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Atif89

Alhamdulillah... I have got my visa yesterday. Feeling sooo relieved...I am so happy that I am going to join my wife and daughter very soon. Omg the worst ever wait and nightmare of my life is over. It took two and a half months for me. I am really thankful to you guys specially Joppa for guiding me at the steps when i was helpless.

I hope all of you will hear soon and get your visas and will be united with your families.

I wish you all the best. 

Time to fly to my family soon.


----------



## AnOceanApart

Atif89 said:


> Alhamdulillah... I have got my visa yesterday. Feeling sooo relieved...I am so happy that I am going to join my wife and daughter very soon. Omg the worst ever wait and nightmare of my life is over. It took two and a half months for me. I am really thankful to you guys specially Joppa for guiding me at the steps when i was helpless.
> 
> I hope all of you will hear soon and get your visas and will be united with your families.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> Time to fly to my family soon.


Congratulations!!    Have a wonderful, joyous life!


----------



## azizash28

Brom143 said:


> azizash28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People always say don't worry you will hear soon... they always take longer for guys to come over.. they need to be cautious blah blah.. but my cousin applied for her husband few months back and he got his within 3 months Non priority aswell but if it really is true then it's unfair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm ashamed, been impatient and only waited for 20 days as of now. I can't imagine the horror that you're going through waiting for 120 days. I wish you the best of luck and I hope you hear from them soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank You... It's been a nightmare. Some days it's been okay, other days it's like hurry up already...lol. But any amount of time you have to wait feels like torture, feels like high school all over again expecting exam results.

Good luck for yours too...  did you apply priority?


----------



## azizash28

Atif89 said:


> Alhamdulillah... I have got my visa yesterday. Feeling sooo relieved...I am so happy that I am going to join my wife and daughter very soon. Omg the worst ever wait and nightmare of my life is over. It took two and a half months for me. I am really thankful to you guys specially Joppa for guiding me at the steps when i was helpless.
> 
> I hope all of you will hear soon and get your visas and will be united with your families.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> Time to fly to my family soon.


Awww.... Alhamdulilah. Congratulations and welcome to the UK. ? Wishing you the best life with your family.


----------



## Yatch

I've asked for an update on my settlement application and just received a reply that states 'we have received re escalated your case to the next level'. 

What could this mean?

Anyone received this email and got a decision soon after?


----------



## ClubAddict

Hi all,

First time posting and wanted to share our timeline. Happy to answer questions if it might help anyone although we haven't had our decision yet. I'm in the UK, my fiancee is in Kazakhstan.



We're very nervous about what the decision will be as processing has been very quick. We've had no comms from the ECO nor have my employer, landlord or anyone who wrote supporting letters been contacted. We take that to mean that either our application was a very straightforward yes or a straightforward no. We are now waiting for courier return to her home address so should know by early next week.

Does anyone have any experience with applications that were decided quickly with no contact??


----------



## Shraddha123

If ur currently in the process of appealing or are going to appeal then please post ur timeline on this thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1197281


----------



## zuk

Ive sent off appeal. Now more waiting


----------



## Canuck15

Hi all, 

Hope Joppa, Nyclon or any of you lovely ppl can shed some light on what this means! 

Priority processing paid for processing from Toronto. 

Date biometrics taken and docs submitted to VFS Global: Nov 25, 2016

Date docs received in Sheffield: Nov 28, 2016

First request to UKVI for status update - 19 Dec, 2016 (response below):

"I have tracked the status of your application and found that it is waiting
to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer. We will contact you once a
decision has been made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your
application."


Second request to UKVI for status update - Jan 4, 2017 (response below):

"With regards to your query, please be aware the processing time for a
settlement visa can take up to 24 weeks.

You can check according to the following link for your country etc., 

However, please note that actual processing times may vary depending on a
range of factors.

We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. We
will process 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within
6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date;
and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days."

Has anyone else been told 24 weeks for a priority application or is this is just an automated response? 

Your thoughts please and thank you.


----------



## Brom143

That's a generic email so don't rely on that. I believe you'll get your decision soon if you applied for priority. Although in their second email they should tell you the update of your application not the processing times. smh..

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rusalum

my husband apply from tanzania his document sent to south africa, is 60 working days for non prioty application.


----------



## Brom143

rusalum said:


> my husband apply from tanzania his document sent to south africa, is 60 working days for non prioty application.


Yes 60 working days for non priority.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat10001

Canuck15 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope Joppa, Nyclon or any of you lovely ppl can shed some light on what this means!
> 
> Priority processing paid for processing from Toronto.
> 
> Date biometrics taken and docs submitted to VFS Global: Nov 25, 2016
> 
> Date docs received in Sheffield: Nov 28, 2016
> 
> First request to UKVI for status update - 19 Dec, 2016 (response below):
> 
> "I have tracked the status of your application and found that it is waiting
> to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer. We will contact you once a
> decision has been made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your
> application."
> 
> 
> Second request to UKVI for status update - Jan 4, 2017 (response below):
> 
> "With regards to your query, please be aware the processing time for a
> settlement visa can take up to 24 weeks.
> 
> You can check according to the following link for your country etc.,
> 
> However, please note that actual processing times may vary depending on a
> range of factors.
> 
> We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. We
> will process 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within
> 6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date;
> and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
> date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
> Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days."
> 
> Has anyone else been told 24 weeks for a priority application or is this is just an automated response?
> 
> Your thoughts please and thank you.


Hey,
We are in a similar situation to you. We applied from Canada on the 30th Nov with priority, and document received in Sheffield on the 1st Dec. 

We sent an email a couple of days ago and got a response saying 
"there are no current updates. This could be because your
application was submitted recently or the details that you have provided
above are incorrect.

Please Note: Settlement applications can take a minimum of 12 weeks to
assess and could take up to a maximum of 6 months to process."

I know the GWF number and the DOB was 100% correct.

The only correspondence we have had was from the 1st December saying Sheffield has received the application and is being prepared for an ECO.

Do let us know when you hear back from them


----------



## fromtoronto

My fiancé is also from Toronto and priority application was received in Sheffield on 18th November 2016. As of 6th January 2017, we have also not received a reply. It's now been 8 week and we were also told it would take 3 - 6 weeks. We are both finding the wait very stressful. Neve been apart this long. Our lives are on hold and every day we just hope and wait. Keep wondering if something is wrong with the application. Keep wondering if they've lost it. The agonizing part is not knowing what the hold-up is. I hope for the four of us (and for all those in the same situation) the applications get processed, and approved, very soon.


----------



## azizash28

Brom143 said:


> That's a generic email so don't rely on that. I believe you'll get your decision soon if you applied for priority. Although in their second email they should tell you the update of your application not the processing times. smh..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree more... now that I've gotten my MP involved I'm hoping for a better result.


----------



## expat10001

fromtoronto said:


> My fiancé is also from Toronto and priority application was received in Sheffield on 18th November 2016. As of 6th January 2017, we have also not received a reply. It's now been 8 week and we were also told it would take 3 - 6 weeks. We are both finding the wait very stressful. Neve been apart this long. Our lives are on hold and every day we just hope and wait. Keep wondering if something is wrong with the application. Keep wondering if they've lost it. The agonizing part is not knowing what the hold-up is. I hope for the four of us (and for all those in the same situation) the applications get processed, and approved, very soon.


Did you live together before the Application?

Me and my spouse are currently in Canada and I have a job starting at the beginning of Feb in the UK. I dont want to have to tell my new employer I cant start yet because the Visa is taking a long time to process. How long do they expect employer to wait.I dont want to lose this job because of this.

Does anyone know if there are any implications if I go ahead first? and my spouse joins once they have the Visa. So long as it gets approved.


----------



## nyclon

expat10001 said:


> Did you live together before the Application?
> 
> Me and my spouse are currently in Canada and I have a job starting at the beginning of Feb in the UK. I dont want to have to tell my new employer I cant start yet because the Visa is taking a long time to process. How long do they expect employer to wait.I dont want to lose this job because of this.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any implications if I go ahead first? and my spouse joins once they have the Visa. So long as it gets approved.


Yes, it's fine if you go ahead.


----------



## Canuck15

Goodness expat1001 I think alot of Canadians are in the same boat then I guess.

fromtoronto and expat1001 fingers crossed that all our applications are processed too and it is a positive outcome!

I was hoping some of the admins would respond and provide some insight to my post too? 

It really is stressful.


----------



## nyclon

Canuck15 said:


> Goodness expat1001 I think alot of Canadians are in the same boat then I guess.
> 
> fromtoronto and expat1001 fingers crossed that all our applications are processed too and it is a positive outcome!
> 
> I was hoping some of the admins would respond and provide some insight to my post too?
> 
> It really is stressful.


e

As others have responded, you received generic emails.


----------



## AnOceanApart

Hello Canadians!!  I'm sure you all don't have long to wait now! It's such a scary process, especially when you don't hear from UKVI, but I'm sure nobody's application has been lost  The unhappy feelings are well worth the intense euphoria that will come when you see your visas!

My timeline from Toronto was August 31st (biometrics) to November 2nd. Do keep in mind that Boxing Day and New Year's Day (Monday) were bank holidays, and there's the possibility that at least some of the ECOs have had time off for Christmas, so things might be moving more slowly because of that  

Crossing my fingers for all of you!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Canuck15

Thanks Nyclon.

OceansApart - did you apply with priority processing?


----------



## 19901973

*confused, help please*



sj786 said:


> So Guys Here is the News, Finally Visa has been APPROVED, I am so happy that finally it was worth waiting after seeing a visa stamped. but the funny thing is that they have stamped my visa on 1st august and I got decision email on 16th of august , means they just decided to torture me for 15 days before they send a decision email, so now I am only left with 15 days to sort up everything, I am glad that I have already packed half of my stuff. @DCtoUK can you please tell how did you get your BPR card? did you take that letter with you only and give it to you right ?


Hi, I've been lurking on this page for a while now as I wait for my own visa to come through. Congrats btw, you're finally finished with the torture and I was looking forward to seeing you FINALLY getting your visa! so happy for you. 

I have a question, I hope it's okay to ask this here. I see some people getting their visa for 1 month or even less, why is that? Perhaps it's a different visa? I thought the fiance visa ( which I've applied for ) was the same length as the marriage visa, 6 months? 

Just if anyone is curious my timeline so far is: 
63 days since Bio-metrics (11 oct 2016 )
59 days since confirmation email ( 17 oct 2016 )

Haven't received ANY email at all, we went with a solicitor and not even they have heard anything.. got impatient and asked our local MP for help. first week of December we hear from the MP that they sent an email out on the 28th of Nov. asking for our missing/incomplete appendix 2?!! so we sent that right away that same week ( don't understand as we DID for a fact put it in there to begin with! ) 

Haven't heard anything since thn getting so worried and nervous.. no email saying that our case is not a straight forward one so I just don't understand 

Any help would be muchly appreciated!


----------



## fromtoronto

Thank you so much for your well wishes. I hope you are right. I'm sure many will agree that It's one of the hardest things we've ever had to go through.


----------



## expat10001

Hey Cunuck15 and fromtoronto.

My spouse received an email last night from VAC office in Toronto to collect her passport. A bit worrying as we had no email from Sheffield saying that the application was complete; but the Visa was inside  

I really hope you both get positive answers very soon.


----------



## expat10001

expat10001 said:


> Hey Cunuck15 and fromtoronto.
> 
> My spouse received an email last night from VAC office in Toronto to collect her passport. A bit worrying as we had no email from Sheffield saying that the application was complete; but the Visa was inside
> 
> I really hope you both get positive answers very soon.



Oh and we inquired about the status on the 5th Jan and there were "no current updates". The letter inside the application was dated 6th Jan.


----------



## Canuck15

That is awesome news expat 1001, happy for you guys! What a relief huh?! Hope we have good news to share too!


----------



## nyclon

expat10001 said:


> Hey Cunuck15 and fromtoronto.
> 
> My spouse received an email last night from VAC office in Toronto to collect her passport. A bit worrying as we had no email from Sheffield saying that the application was complete; but the Visa was inside
> 
> I really hope you both get positive answers very soon.


Congratulations!

For the benefit of all members, please remember to update the timeline thread with your full timeline.

Thanks!


----------



## azizash28

*Update...*

Hi Guys,

So I thought I would post a quick update and hope any information can be of benefit to anyone reading this.

1.My MP got in touch with me via post yesterday to provide him with a copy of the last contact UKVI made
2, Today my husband got an email from enquiries saying that our case is still not straightforward
3. Yesterday I received 4 missed calls straight in a row from Private Number but as I was working in office was unable to answer and iI was very positive it would be Home Office as I never get these calls

So today I finally on my work break got a call from an ECO, he introduced himself and asked questions firstly about my husband..e.g name, d.o.b and when we got married, He then moved onto questions about my second job stuff like what is my role, describe the area where you work, address, names and roles of people who work there, how did you find the job, how did they respond, when you started working there, your salary, and basically i get paid each month beginning 2nd or 3rd it varies. He asked is there any reason why I said My accountant handles all the finances so I would not know etc.

He was quite tough but my husband thinks I handled it well. I wanted to expand on my answers but before I could even finish my answer, he asked the next. My husband seems to think maybe he was trying to use a tactic to trip me out and confuse me? But i didn't give a reason to show the ECO any of that (I hope) he then let me ask any questions, to which I enquired about the delay he apologised and said basically they had a large volume of applications and had to work through backlog and I should hear my answer asap. I could hear him typing up my answers :lol:

Interview lasted 10 minutes, and from there he called my workplace where the assistant manager answered and confirmed my role and now want to get in touch with my manager so hopefully once they speak to him we can hear something soon.

So fingers crossed.. :fingerscrossed: Just awaiting decision time! Any sort of prayers from you guys or luck will be grateful


----------



## Brom143

azizash28 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So I thought I would post a quick update and hope any information can be of benefit to anyone reading this.
> 
> 1.My MP got in touch with me via post yesterday to provide him with a copy of the last contact UKVI made
> 2, Today my husband got an email from enquiries saying that our case is still not straightforward
> 3. Yesterday I received 4 missed calls straight in a row from Private Number but as I was working in office was unable to answer and iI was very positive it would be Home Office as I never get these calls
> 
> So today I finally on my work break got a call from an ECO, he introduced himself and asked questions firstly about my husband..e.g name, d.o.b and when we got married, He then moved onto questions about my second job stuff like what is my role, describe the area where you work, address, names and roles of people who work there, how did you find the job, how did they respond, when you started working there, your salary, and basically i get paid each month beginning 2nd or 3rd it varies. He asked is there any reason why I said My accountant handles all the finances so I would not know etc.
> 
> He was quite tough but my husband thinks I handled it well. I wanted to expand on my answers but before I could even finish my answer, he asked the next. My husband seems to think maybe he was trying to use a tactic to trip me out and confuse me? But i didn't give a reason to show the ECO any of that (I hope) he then let me ask any questions, to which I enquired about the delay he apologised and said basically they had a large volume of applications and had to work through backlog and I should hear my answer asap. I could hear him typing up my answers
> 
> Interview lasted 10 minutes, and from there he called my workplace where the assistant manager answered and confirmed my role and now want to get in touch with my manager so hopefully once they speak to him we can hear something soon.
> 
> So fingers crossed.. :fingerscrossed: Just awaiting decision time! Any sort of prayers from you guys or luck will be grateful


Glad you're making a progress. Keep us posted. My prayers are with you. Best of luck. 😊

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 19901973

just got my visa over the moon! DDDD


----------



## nyclon

19901973 said:


> just got my visa over the moon! DDDD


Congratulations! 

Please post your timeline in the timeline thread.


----------



## 19901973

*Yay!!*



nyclon said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Please post your timeline in the timeline thread.


Hi, where is this timeline thread?


----------



## fromtoronto

expat10001 said:


> Oh and we inquired about the status on the 5th Jan and there were "no current updates". The letter inside the application was dated 6th Jan.


I'm so very pleased for you. I know that you will love being in this wonderful country; it's an amazing place. Gosh, I wish they would just let us know something about our application, but we've now been waiting for 8 weeks (into the 9th and it was Priority) and have heard absolutely nothing. It's torture, and being so far away from a loved one (my soulmate) for this long is really hard. Time just stands still. 

But, I'm so pleased for you expat10001. You are very lucky.


----------



## nyclon

19901973 said:


> Hi, where is this timeline thread?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/30135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here.html


----------



## Sunuress

Just want to update that I managed to get our Spouse Visa first try! So happy right now, and would like to thank everyone on this forum, as I would never have managed without you all. I was a bit scared, because my wife overstayed in the UK for 2 years previously, but looks like honesty has paid off.


----------



## TOtoUK

*Happy for you. Hope the same for me!*

I applied from Toronto and had biometrics taken November 25, but I still don't have a decision. I am getting more and more anxious by the day. My partner had to go to the UK without me to start a job on Jan 9. We thought we'd by arriving there together on Jan. 7. And I have a job interview in the UK on the 20th that I may miss. I don't know why some people have responses faster than others when they have constantly told me that to be fair, it's based on the date the biometrics were taken.


----------



## fromtoronto

Call them and they will help you. We did this and although they can't tell you if visa is granted or not, it does help to talk to someone. You will need a credit card to call.


----------



## nyclon

The helpline is run by a 3rd party, not UKVI so probably not worth wasting your money.


----------



## Canuck15

TOtoUK said:


> I applied from Toronto and had biometrics taken November 25, but I still don't have a decision. I am getting more and more anxious by the day. My partner had to go to the UK without me to start a job on Jan 9. We thought we'd by arriving there together on Jan. 7. And I have a job interview in the UK on the 20th that I may miss. I don't know why some people have responses faster than others when they have constantly told me that to be fair, it's based on the date the biometrics were taken.


Seems like we are in exactly the same position including the dates. Fingers crossed it all works out!

I also thought priority meant a quicker turnaround time but they must be super busy. Keep your chin up and stay positive!


----------



## 3nmarsh

My FLR(M) visa application was submitted on 21st October 2016, the £811 fee was taken out of our account on 26th October, and the application was refused on 19th December 2016. There were multiple errors in the refusal error, including the statement that we didn't meet the financial requirement, and that my partner isn't a British Citizen in the UK. We provided ample evidence (see below) to prove both of those points beyond doubt. We feel that they rushed my application because the deadline would have fallen in the Christmas holiday.

*Color copies of every page of my partner's passport
*Partner's national insurance card
*Original tenancy statements for rented flat
*Employment letter stating salary of £32,500 per year
*Pay slips illustrating gross pay of £2807 per month
*Bank statements showing direct deposit of salary - net total is over £18,600 threshold
*Bank statements showing my U.S. income

*refusal letter, not error! 

I'm also frustrated because they denied me the ability of appealing within the UK, and are now demanding I leave the country, even though I have nowhere to go in the U.S. at this point.


----------



## nyclon

3nmarsh said:


> My FLR(M) visa application was submitted on 21st October 2016, the £811 fee was taken out of our account on 26th October, and the application was refused on 19th December 2016. There were multiple errors in the refusal error, including the statement that we didn't meet the financial requirement, and that my partner isn't a British Citizen in the UK. We provided ample evidence (see below) to prove both of those points beyond doubt. We feel that they rushed my application because the deadline would have fallen in the Christmas holiday.
> 
> *Color copies of every page of my partner's passport
> *Partner's national insurance card
> *Original tenancy statements for rented flat
> *Employment letter stating salary of £32,500 per year
> *Pay slips illustrating gross pay of £2807 per month
> *Bank statements showing direct deposit of salary - net total is over £18,600 threshold
> *Bank statements showing my U.S. income
> 
> *refusal letter, not error!
> 
> I'm also frustrated because they denied me the ability of appealing within the UK, and are now demanding I leave the country, even though I have nowhere to go in the U.S. at this point.



It would be helpful if you started a new thread and posted the exact wording of the refusal letter, blocking out personal information like names.


----------



## 3nmarsh

*FLR(M) Refusal*



nyclon said:


> It would be helpful if you started a new thread and posted the exact wording of the refusal letter, blocking out personal information like names.


I will certainly do that once I'm allowed! In fact, I may have posted enough at this point. Will give it a shot when I return home. :smile:


----------



## nyclon

3nmarsh said:


> I will certainly do that once I'm allowed! In fact, I may have posted enough at this point. Will give it a shot when I return home. :smile:


You can start a new post immediately upon becoming a member.


----------



## expat10001

Canuck15 said:


> Seems like we are in exactly the same position including the dates. Fingers crossed it all works out!
> 
> I also thought priority meant a quicker turnaround time but they must be super busy. Keep your chin up and stay positive!


Hey TOtoUK, fromtoronto and canuck15.

I have been following the threads to see if you got your visas and I cant believe you're still waiting. I hope all 3 of you get them soon (and everyone else waiting). 

I dont know if you have emailed them instead of calling. They do give you a very scripted and standard response but you might get something from it. 

I cant answer why mine has come through "quick". I use that term loosely. I really do hope you guys hear soon and I know its frustrating but hang in there it will all be over soon.


----------



## azizash28

*Update!!*

Hey guys, it's that time again for another update. My husband received a SMS notification as he signed up for them saying the following:

"The processed visa application for GWFXXXXXXXXX was received on 1/19/17"

This then followed up by an email from VFS Global a few minutes after with the following:

"Dear [husband's name] ,

The processed visa application for GWF reference number - GWFXXXXXXXXX was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 1/19/2017 .

If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.

If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.

Please note this is an auto generated e-mail. Please do NOT reply to this email."

Sooo I'm guessing it's all processed and we should hear a decision soon?! :bounce:

We didn't receive the decision has been made email though so I am abit nervous as people tend to get that first? But I'm hoping it's all good news !!!


----------



## AnOceanApart

azizash28 said:


> Hey guys, it's that time again for another update. My husband received a SMS notification as he signed up for them saying the following:
> 
> "The processed visa application for GWFXXXXXXXXX was received on 1/19/17"
> 
> This then followed up by an email from VFS Global a few minutes after with the following:
> 
> "Dear [husband's name] ,
> 
> The processed visa application for GWF reference number - GWFXXXXXXXXX was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 1/19/2017 .
> 
> If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.
> 
> If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.
> 
> Please note this is an auto generated e-mail. Please do NOT reply to this email."
> 
> Sooo I'm guessing it's all processed and we should hear a decision soon?! :bounce:
> 
> We didn't receive the decision has been made email though so I am abit nervous as people tend to get that first? But I'm hoping it's all good news !!!


Woohoo!!! Crossing my fingers for good news!  I wouldn't worry about the lack of Decision Made email; I didn't get one, and not everyone does. :bounce:


----------



## fromtoronto

Thank you expat10001. Our visa came through this week. We did get an email confirming that our visa had been processed. However, it was not an email from Sheffield, but rather the processing office in Toronto. Our passport arrived in Concord, Toronto this week. Altogether, it has taken 8.5 weeks and if I take a week from Christmas and New Year, then it would be 7.5 weeks. So a little over the max time they quoted but not much. However, the interesting thing was that it was processed on the 12th January and a decision was made then, but we only heard from the processing office Toronto a week later. 

The waiting was stressful, to say the least, so my heart goes out to all those that are still waiting. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## azizash28

Unfortunately our Visa application has been refused  All that waiting, applying on June 27th and having to wait almost 7 months for them to refuse when the ECO guy confirmed it was just recently they looked at the application. I don't know how I should feel, annoyed, sad. confused, angry etc.

Basically that day they called me, they called my works office place and they confirmed me but they wanted to speak to the Manager who was unable to pick the call at that time but they didn't even try again and they refused it on that and that my interview was too weak without his confirmation.

I'm annoyed for a start that although it was still confirmed my job there, the ECO just needed to hear the Manager speak.

They make it sooo hard for people with 2 jobs I have worked 2 jobs majority of my working life and it upsets me they are soo damn hard to accept us. Our paper work was strong as anything we had all the evidence all payslips, statements etc. 

Now to go through it all again in our appeal


----------



## K.M.inCanadaRightNow

*Trying to be patient.*

This is a bit of a complicated story. I was born in the UK. Lived in Canada most of my life. Moved back to the UK a few years ago. My Canadian daughter gave birth in 2016 and immediately lost custody (unable to care for a child). I went back to Canada to get custody which happened in the summer. I took my grandaughter to visit England so she could meet my partner who is a UK citizen. I returned to Canada in November to start Visa process for her as we are both her legal custodians and we have permission from the Canadian court to take her to the UK. 

What an annoying process it is. With all their uninformative emails etc. 

So I am stuck in Canada, waiting and waiting. We are going to be adopting my granddaughter and my partner is missing all her milestones and cuteness (Video Chat doesn't cut it). And I am living in somebody elses house right now, have had to spend 6 months away from my partner. 

I have been emailing them every Friday for an update on the status. Finally, last Friday received an email that the application had been processed and the usual lines of 'this could take time' and 'don't make any travel plans'. 

Does anybody knows how long it actually takes them to get the passport back to Toronto after they tell you this?


----------



## K.M.inCanadaRightNow

K.M.inCanadaRightNow said:


> This is a bit of a complicated story. I was born in the UK. Lived in Canada most of my life. Moved back to the UK a few years ago. My Canadian daughter gave birth in 2016 and immediately lost custody (unable to care for a child). I went back to Canada to get custody which happened in the summer. I took my grandaughter to visit England so she could meet my partner who is a UK citizen. I returned to Canada in November to start Visa process for her as we are both her legal custodians and we have permission from the Canadian court to take her to the UK.
> 
> What an annoying process it is. With all their uninformative emails etc.
> 
> 
> So I am stuck in Canada, waiting and waiting. We are going to be adopting my granddaughter and my partner is missing all her milestones and cuteness (Video Chat doesn't cut it). And I am living in somebody elses house right now, have had to spend 6 months away from my partner.
> 
> I have been emailing them every Friday for an update on the status. Finally, last Friday received an email that the application had been processed and the usual lines of 'this could take time' and 'don't make any travel plans'.
> 
> Does anybody knows how long it actually takes them to get the passport back to Toronto after they tell you this?


So just a few minutes after I posted this, I got an email from the Toronto UKVI office saying the documents have been dispatched. Going to have to wait nervously. Why can't they just tell you what the decision is via email.


----------



## nyclon

K.M.inCanadaRightNow said:


> So just a few minutes after I posted this, I got an email from the Toronto UKVI office saying the documents have been dispatched. Going to have to wait nervously. Why can't they just tell you what the decision is via email.


They don't reveal the outcome for privacy reasons. Others may have access to your email.


----------



## K.M.inCanadaRightNow

nyclon said:


> They don't reveal the outcome for privacy reasons. Others may have access to your email.


What privacy reasons? 

They freely send emails containing personal information etc. Shouldn't it be up to a person whether or not they want to take the risk? I have read about the 'privacy' issue on this forum but am not clear exactly what it means. They were fine with emailing their decisions a few years ago. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Freddyboy1957

azizash28 said:


> Unfortunately our Visa application has been refused  All that waiting, applying on June 27th and having to wait almost 7 months for them to refuse when the ECO guy confirmed it was just recently they looked at the application. I don't know how I should feel, annoyed, sad. confused, angry etc.
> 
> Basically that day they called me, they called my works office place and they confirmed me but they wanted to speak to the Manager who was unable to pick the call at that time but they didn't even try again and they refused it on that and that my interview was too weak without his confirmation.
> 
> I'm annoyed for a start that although it was still confirmed my job there, the ECO just needed to hear the Manager speak.
> 
> They make it sooo hard for people with 2 jobs I have worked 2 jobs majority of my working life and it upsets me they are soo damn hard to accept us. Our paper work was strong as anything we had all the evidence all payslips, statements etc.
> 
> Now to go through it all again in our appeal


My heartfelt commiserations to you, I am so sorry. Having had my wife's refusal this week also, I know exactly what you're going through.
One piece of advice - once the anger has gone think very carefully about your next move. Appeals can be costly and take a long time, with no guarantee of success. It might be better to simply address the reasons for refusal and reapply. Good luck to you.


----------



## Shraddha123

Guys sorry to hear about ur visa refusals I know exactly how it feels we've been refused twice in a row this last two years 

Me and hubby decided to appeal if u do decide to appeal feel free to participate in our appeal thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1197281


----------



## redwiner

*Visa application timeline in Beijing, China*

Hi everyone! 

I'm a Filipino living and working in Beijing, China and my British partner has left for the UK since 12th of of November. I've submitted my settlement visa application two weeks after he left Beijing. I've been reading posts here in last couple of months, I decided to post my own timeline here because I received an unsual response upon submitting an email inquiry to UKVI.

The message goes:
"... We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF0422***** and date of birth
**/**/**) and found that a decision on your application has been delayed
whilst further enquiries are being conducted. Your visa application centre
or the entry clearance officer will contact you once a decision has been
made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your application. ..."

Did anybody ever receive the same response from UKVI? It did not directly say that its been assigned to an ECO and currently being assessed. 

The last time I inquired which is last week, 17 January, I received the following message: 
"...We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status and found that there are no
current updates. This could be because your application was submitted
recently. ..."

Fingers crossed! The Chinese New Year holidays will begin on the 26th and if we don't hear from them, we'll have to wait another week to resume on counting the business days. Today is the 38th working day and this waiting game is taking ages.


----------



## K.M.inCanadaRightNow

*Yay, Got Visa*



K.M.inCanadaRightNow said:


> So just a few minutes after I posted this, I got an email from the Toronto UKVI office saying the documents have been dispatched. Going to have to wait nervously. Why can't they just tell you what the decision is via email.


I finally got the passport back this afternoon because stupid UPS doesn't deliver here on weekends.

Granddaughter has gotten her Settlement visa.

I am so relieved.


----------



## nyclon

K.M.inCanadaRightNow said:


> I finally got the passport back this afternoon because stupid UPS doesn't deliver here on weekends.
> 
> Granddaughter has gotten her Settlement visa.
> 
> I am so relieved.


Great new! Please remember to update your timeline on the timeline thread.


----------



## azizash28

Freddyboy1957 said:


> My heartfelt commiserations to you, I am so sorry. Having had my wife's refusal this week also, I know exactly what you're going through.
> One piece of advice - once the anger has gone think very carefully about your next move. Appeals can be costly and take a long time, with no guarantee of success. It might be better to simply address the reasons for refusal and reapply. Good luck to you.


 Really disappointed  we were really positive we would get the visa but they thought ONE of my answers were too vague and my employer couldn't pick up the phone  have you received your documents back yet? It's really frustrating as we want to get our case and evidence seen by a better qualified solicitor but I have not yet received my documents back. they sure are taking their time


----------



## Freddyboy1957

azizash28 said:


> Really disappointed  we were really positive we would get the visa but they thought ONE of my answers were too vague and my employer couldn't pick up the phone  have you received your documents back yet? It's really frustrating as we want to get our case and evidence seen by a better qualified solicitor but I have not yet received my documents back. they sure are taking their time


Yes, the documents came back with the refusal. At least ours is easy to deal with - we have no grounds to appeal as we misunderstood the requirements - so just rectify that and go through the process again. Sounds like your situation is not nearly so clear-cut. I hope you have success with whatever route you choose to pursue.


----------



## PCKC

Doe's anyone have any idea of the time scale we could expect for non-priority settlement visa from the USA to UK?
The gov website still has the November stats and we are wondering how much the Christmas period may have delayed things.
Thanks!


----------



## TheFelineManiac

PCKC said:


> Doe's anyone have any idea of the time scale we could expect for non-priority settlement visa from the USA to UK?
> The gov website still has the November stats and we are wondering how much the Christmas period may have delayed things.
> Thanks!



As a fellow US non-priority person, I'm interested in this info as well! 




We're still anxiously waiting to hear back about our visa. We we hoping to have me there by March so really hoping we hear back soon.


----------



## nytolondon

Hi Everyone, 
I've been lurking on this forum for the past couple of weeks as my husband and I await the visa decision. Finally registered and decided to post as we've uncovered some more info that I thought could be helpful to others. 

Long story short- we didn't realize the NHS surcharge existed, and that significantly delayed our priority application. 

Our Priority spouse application was received by Sheffield on Nov 16th. Throughout December submitted countless inquiries and received the standard auto responses that they had not yet started processing, as our hopes that I would get to London before Christmas waned. We figured that there was a Christmas rush that was causing delays, but after the holidays, with still no update, we feared that something had to be wrong, as it was a priority application. 

We contacted his local MP to make an enquiry on our behalf. 2 weeks, the letter from the MP was sent- Jan 24th. Two days later we received a series of emails from Sheffield. The first was a request for a copy of my husband (sponsor's) passport, then the standard "your application was not straightforward, cannot meet standard processing timelines", and then a few hours later, a notification about the NHUS surcharge, with a link to "top up". I completed the requests immediately, and sent them an email saying that we had made the payment. 

This was a bit bewildering, as I thought we had been so thorough throughout the whole process. The frustrating part is that the surcharge is not mentioned on the online app, nor on any of the paper application documents (as they are dated from 2013, and the surcharge was enacted 2015- we had called them to confirm that the application was up to date before applying, they said yes, that was the up to date paperwork- but clearly it is not), nor was it mentioned in response to any of our 20+ inquiries over the last month that what was holding up its processing was this payment. I finally found mention of it, in a bullet on a document I was handed at my biometrics appointment. If I had scanned this forum more thoroughly I probably would have realized....

I think that had we not reached out to his MP, that after 60 days, our application would have simply been refused for non-payment, and we would have to start from scratch. They informed us that if it was not paid by Feb 2nd, it would be refused. 

Overall, we were incredibly relieved to have ANY information and some movement. In our most recent inquiry today, we were told that the application is "in process"

Fingers crossed for a decision soon. It is such a weird state to be in mentally for months...everything on hold, feeling powerless and nervous and just wishing so desperately that you can start your life with your loved one. January was especially difficult for me emotionally, but I am feeling more calm and patient now...hopeful for news sooner, but mentally preparing myself for it to come later


I realize that so many people here have even more difficult circumstances, with children and houses and jobs...Sending you all positive thoughts. Grateful for the support and info on this forum. 

52 working days and counting..


----------



## PCKC

TheFelineManiac said:


> As a fellow US non-priority person, I'm interested in this info as well!
> 
> We're still anxiously waiting to hear back about our visa. We we hoping to have me there by March so really hoping we hear back soon.



Looks like there was a few of us applying on the 23rd December
In the other thread I can see a couple in the exact same position got approved on Monday.
However another couple got approved last week after applying on the 23rd November!

Seems a bit strange that they had to wait a month longer than the couple in the exact same situation.


----------



## stirroo

PCKC said:


> Looks like there was a few of us applying on the 23rd December
> In the other thread I can see a couple in the exact same position got approved on Monday.
> However another couple got approved last week after applying on the 23rd November!
> 
> Seems a bit strange that they had to wait a month longer than the couple in the exact same situation.


I saw both of your comments from the U.S. And noticed that we all had the same application date. I was very surprised to get the decision made email on Monday (30th), it was a speedy process! I hoped that you guys had gotten one too. Hang in there! It could be another few weeks for you all. I had applied for unmarried partner in the autumn, and was refused. I was certain this would make my current application take longer, but perhaps that is what sped up the process for me. I was already in the system and addressed the refusal criteria, so maybe that's what pushed mine through faster. Less to vet. ?? 
I'll be following to see the updates, and also for FLR advice. 
Good luck to everyone on this journey!


----------



## nytolondon

does anyone know if there's a thread for timelines AFTER you've gotten the "application in process" automated email in response to an inquiry?


----------



## TheFelineManiac

PCKC said:


> Looks like there was a few of us applying on the 23rd December
> In the other thread I can see a couple in the exact same position got approved on Monday.
> However another couple got approved last week after applying on the 23rd November!
> 
> Seems a bit strange that they had to wait a month longer than the couple in the exact same situation.


Just got our Decision Made email!! You should be hearing back soon, if you haven't already!


----------



## nyclon

nytolondon said:


> does anyone know if there's a thread for timelines AFTER you've gotten the "application in process" automated email in response to an inquiry?


The timeline thread is for posting all timelines from your initial timeline to any updates to the final decision. There are not separate thread timelines for every stage. Members post updates on the timeline thread.m


----------



## nytolondon

nyclon said:


> The timeline thread is for posting all timelines from your initial timeline to any updates to the final decision. There are not separate thread timelines for every stage. Members post updates on the timeline thread.m


Thanks, Nyclon. I asked after seeing that there was a separate timeline for after people have received the "application not straightforward email" (after digging through pages upon pages of historical posts)- which I found helpful for expectation-setting at the time. I was hoping there was a similar one for this new stage. I've been following the timeline thread for some time now and it can be time consuming scrolling through this one and that looking for something that specific. I realize that I could start one myself but I wanted to see if one already existed.


----------



## nyclon

nytolondon said:


> Thanks, Nyclon. I asked after seeing that there was a separate timeline for after people have received the "application not straightforward email" (after digging through pages upon pages of historical posts)- which I found helpful for expectation-setting at the time. I was hoping there was a similar one for this new stage. I've been following the timeline thread for some time now and it can be time consuming scrolling through this one and that looking for something that specific. I realize that I could start one myself but I wanted to see if one already existed.



As I said, updates are posted on one thread. I don't think it's necessary to start another one. It's not reasonable to clog up the forum with a new timeline thread for every stage of the process. It shouldn't be too difficult to sift through the most recent 2-3 pages which will contain the most current and so most relevant information. What happened 2, 3, 6 months or a year ago isn't really relevant due to holidays, rule changes, backlogs, changes in processing location and any number of factors which influence processing.


----------



## nytolondon

the Govt's website's most recent processing times were last updated 2 months ago, so clearly they believe that to be relevant or it wouldn't be provided as general guidance at all. We obviously don't have enough experiences compiled here to be statistically relevant, but I for one, am here in order to glean from other's anecdotes, what kind of timeline and experience i could be in for...a big part of what makes this process so grueling (and conversely, what makes this thread so comforting) is the lack of clarity and information available from officials at each stage. since we all have unique circumstances, a range of interactions/communication with the visa office, and are coming from a diverse set of countries, one could also argue that one person's most recent updates aren't "really relevant" to anyone else. 

Another thread (albeit sparse) does indeed exist, although my post count is below 5, so i am unable to include the link here. i don't understand how other threads "clog up" the forum, unless there is limited space on the site for hosting threads? if anything, if they're easily accessible via search, couldn't they create a more efficient experience? regardless, i'll accept your opinion and guidance as the moderator, and not pursue it. i appreciate your insights.


----------



## nyclon

I wouldn't read too much into the lack of more current info on the gov.uk statistics. It is meant to be historical information only and not a predictor of future application processing times.

I appreciate your frustration. What I mean is that having too many timeline threads is just going to cause confusion and members not knowing which thread to post on leading to no useful information for anyone. 

As to the application not straightforward timeline, those member's applications have taken a different turn whereas receiving an application is in process email is a normal part of the process. Some people receive that email and some don't. 

The bulk of visa processing time involves your application sitting in a pile waiting to be seen.


----------



## consuelalemonpledge

I have gotten four emails so far, and three do not apply to me. On January 29th, I got an email confirming the online app was received. Then January 31 an email asking to submit a courier label, then two mins later a second email saying to disregard the email about the courier label...and now February 2nd an email that was strange, not bc it asked for me to send a divorce certificate when I have never been married prior to my current marriage...but it had typos and no VAF or GWF number...I thought maybe it was a scammer but it looks legit. 

We have decided to ignore the request for a divorce cert, I feel bad bc some person who needs to send their divorce cert likely never got the email...but since they did not ref an application or even names of applicants, not sure how much they can use the email to track down the application it belongs to. Plus the email did not give us any email to reply to or a number to call, just said mail the certificate.

I can't decide if I would prefer not getting emails at all instead of getting emails that do not pertain to my application...I am now worried that my stuff is all mixed up with someone else's application.


----------



## PCKC

TheFelineManiac said:


> Just got our Decision Made email!! You should be hearing back soon, if you haven't already!


Exciting!
We've just got our email.

So we're aware that the 'NHS money' will be returned to the bank account if it's a rejection...but any idea how long that might take? Would it have been transferred already, meaning it's likely that it has been accepted perhaps?


----------



## Freddyboy1957

PCKC said:


> Exciting!
> We've just got our email.
> 
> So we're aware that the 'NHS money' will be returned to the bank account if it's a rejection...but any idea how long that might take? Would it have been transferred already, meaning it's likely that it has been accepted perhaps?


It takes up to 90 days for them to make the refund


----------



## caro78

I wish there was! That's where we are at currently


----------



## caro78

I have a decision..... no idea what..... but i have a decision made at the end of last week!


----------



## Bski

Hello, I was hoping someone would like to read to much into an innocuous email with me.

My visa application is currently sitting in Manila (it arrived 5 working days ago) and when it first arrived I got this email:

"Dear Priority Visa Applicant

Please be advised that your application for a visa for the United Kingdom has been received at the Manila Visa Hub and that it is now waiting to be processed. In order to complete the processing of your application the Entry Clearance Officer needs to see the results of the checks carried out against the biometric data that you gave at the Visa Application Centre. Unfortunately, due to a technical problem, these results have not yet come through. We hope to have resolved this problem and your application will be prioritised as soon as the results of the checks are available.

Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience that this delay in the processing of your application has caused. We will of course notify you as soon as the problem has been resolved to confirm that your visa application has been processed."

So does this mean they won't actually notify me the "problem has been resolved" until I get the email at the end of the process confirming all is complete and it's on it's way? I don't want any delays to the visa as the schedule is tight enough as it is and I know I will be booking flights on the day it arrives, unless by some miracle it takes less than the stated time (10 working days). Has this happened to anyone else? Are the working days counted from the biometric appointment or the receipt of the visa? 

An email from UKVI told me that my application was "not yet been assessed."


----------



## Brom143

Bski said:


> Hello, I was hoping someone would like to read to much into an innocuous email with me.
> 
> My visa application is currently sitting in Manila (it arrived 5 working days ago) and when it first arrived I got this email:
> 
> "Dear Priority Visa Applicant
> 
> Please be advised that your application for a visa for the United Kingdom has been received at the Manila Visa Hub and that it is now waiting to be processed. In order to complete the processing of your application the Entry Clearance Officer needs to see the results of the checks carried out against the biometric data that you gave at the Visa Application Centre. Unfortunately, due to a technical problem, these results have not yet come through. We hope to have resolved this problem and your application will be prioritised as soon as the results of the checks are available.
> 
> Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience that this delay in the processing of your application has caused. We will of course notify you as soon as the problem has been resolved to confirm that your visa application has been processed."
> 
> So does this mean they won't actually notify me the "problem has been resolved" until I get the email at the end of the process confirming all is complete and it's on it's way? I don't want any delays to the visa as the schedule is tight enough as it is and I know I will be booking flights on the day it arrives, unless by some miracle it takes less than the stated time (10 working days). Has this happened to anyone else? Are the working days counted from the biometric appointment or the receipt of the visa?
> 
> An email from UKVI told me that my application was "not yet been assessed."


They seem to be facing technical issues with regards to your biometrics at the VAC in VFS. It's the first time I've heard of this issue but I hope they'll sort that out soon. It's a shame you applied for priority and then it won't be process within 10 or 15 days. I still think they will process it within 10 days.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bski

While I'm on the complaints thread, I'd love to have a whinge and share my experience about using VFS Global Payments.

TL;DR: VFS is an absolute nightmare to use and I ended up paying for priority service twice. Got a refund, everything worked out in the end.

The first time I tried using VFS I got to the "successful payment" page but it must have frozen because it never moved off that. Money was taken from my account and I had no receipt. I tried logging on and viewing my receipt only to see "this applicant does not exist." I tried starting a new payment, couldn't do that as someone already was using my GWF number (clue: me). I tried using the track previous order function and - I cannot make this stuff up - I couldn't tick the little box next to all my details to put the priority payment in the cart to pay for it. This started on a Friday and was still like this on Monday

I called UKVI (expensive!) on Monday and told them that I need the priority receipt NOW because my biometric appointment is in a few hours and I was all out of options. The guy on the other end of the phone sympathised with my plight and told me to wait 24 hours before accessing VFS. I asked him if I could just alter my GWF number slightly in order to allow a payment to go through and he said I could try as all they were really looking for was that the payment was made. I did this and included an explanation and screenshots of what was going on. I also should mention that I did wait 24 hours, thinking that if it worked then I would apply for a refund with the incorrect GWF - there was no change from waiting.

The fact that I'd now paid the priority fee twice didn't worry me too much as the first payment was still listed as a pending transaction on my account so I held out hope maybe they would cancel it. Didn't happen, many angry and frustrated emails to UKVI ensue with them telling me to just log on to access my receipts/apply for a refund despite me telling them it just wasn't an option. They seemed to finally get the message and escalated my case and a few days later I got an email from VFS telling me that they were going to refund the payment made with the incorrect GWF and here's the original receipt. This frightened me as the priority receipt that Manila had with the incorrect GWF was now cancelled and I was worried that the status of my application would change. Wasn't a big issue, VFS person forwarded the correct receipt onto Manila. PROBLEM SOLVED.

I thought I should post this all here as I furiously googled my situation to see if anyone had experienced something similar. Maybe if this happens in the future some poor soul will come across this and gain comfort that it all works out in the end. I find the UKVI email to be very responsive, if not a little irritating that the characters and conversation is limited to me submitting a new form every time I want to reply.


----------



## Bski

I hope you're right Brom143. We are on an incredibly tight schedule as my spouse and are moving into army housing on Feb 24 and I need to be present for that. If not, no home. No home, no visa. Such a brilliant catch-22. Hopefully I will get it a few days beforehand and I can leave NZ ASAP.

Congrats on your visa! I wish you and your partner many happy years together and hope you never have to live apart again. Stupid bureaucracy.


----------



## Brom143

That's a shame they should work on it soon. You've not paid so much for a crap service. 

Thank you so much for your kind words. I appreciate it. I'll be rooting for you. I wish you and your wife all the best. Hope you get it soon. Keep us posted. 😉

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## devenly

*One thing to note: I was under the impression they would put the date valid from the date it was approved, but that wasn't the case. So even though I received my visa WAY faster than expected, I will not be travelling until the end of March.


----------



## Joppa

They NORMALLY put the 'valid from' date of your vignette to correspond with your stated travel date.


----------



## Bski

Bski said:


> Hello, I was hoping someone would like to read to much into an innocuous email with me.
> 
> My visa application is currently sitting in Manila (it arrived 5 working days ago) and when it first arrived I got this email:
> 
> "Dear Priority Visa Applicant
> 
> Please be advised that your application for a visa for the United Kingdom has been received at the Manila Visa Hub and that it is now waiting to be processed. In order to complete the processing of your application the Entry Clearance Officer needs to see the results of the checks carried out against the biometric data that you gave at the Visa Application Centre. Unfortunately, due to a technical problem, these results have not yet come through. We hope to have resolved this problem and your application will be prioritised as soon as the results of the checks are available.
> 
> Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience that this delay in the processing of your application has caused. We will of course notify you as soon as the problem has been resolved to confirm that your visa application has been processed."
> 
> So does this mean they won't actually notify me the "problem has been resolved" until I get the email at the end of the process confirming all is complete and it's on it's way? I don't want any delays to the visa as the schedule is tight enough as it is and I know I will be booking flights on the day it arrives, unless by some miracle it takes less than the stated time (10 working days). Has this happened to anyone else? Are the working days counted from the biometric appointment or the receipt of the visa?
> 
> An email from UKVI told me that my application was "not yet been assessed."


So I can now confirm that this nothing at all to worry about. I contacted UKVI today and was told that a decision had been made on my application (after six working days since receipt) so this cannot of held up anything. Here's hoping it's good news! I'm not sure if the Manila Office will contact me... their working day is now over so maybe I will get confirmation from them tomorrow. If not, I've got an alert on my parcel tracking number.


----------



## smipatil

Hi All,

I took my biometrics on 15th of December in Mumbai VFS center.
16th got an e-mail that documents received at Sheffield office.
A bit worried as it will be 2 months tomorrow but have not had any update since. Has anybody else applied around the same date at Mumbai North office? I am just trying to estimate/calculate by when I can expect a reply.
I have enquired several times on UKIV site but the standard response.


----------



## nctami72

UPDATED!! VISA APPROVED 

Thank you Joppa. You steered me straight on how to properly calculate salary and the rules pertaining to overtime, bonuses and incentives. (I was given very bad information on another forum which completely through me from a loop right before submitting my application.) Sponsors employment letter did not mention that he was able to work overtime (his employer only supplies the required information according to the regulations.) but we included a spread sheet on how we calculated his salary including the overtime and bonuses and he mentioned his ability to earn overtime in his personal statement. 

I could not have navigated this without all of your invaluable help!!


----------



## McManaman88

*Timeline of Spouse Settlement Visa*

Once again, Thanks for those who help us out on here throughout the process(Joppa). There are tons of useful information on this forum. Good Luck on those who are still waiting. From now on, i will come back here regularly to share our experience.


----------



## idodi

Thanks for the help everyone on this forum. 

Well chuffed to receive visa decision on the 5th working day after submission.

I completed (95%) of the application for my wife and posted it from UK to HK. She then added her docs like (TB, IELTS) and took it to VFS. She submitted it on the same day they took her biometrics, VFS then posted docs to Manila.

I paid for additional services like SMS notification and courier to return documents. We submitted two identical sets, UKVI kept my photocopy set and returned the originals. Also, the SMS notification was useless. Didn't get a single text notification.


Many thanks to the following users on this forum for helping out:
clever-octopus
nyclon
Brom143
joppa
Toby1988


----------



## camir16

Has anyone applied from Paris and can tell me how it went? I've been 3 weeks in a hotel and I'm really getting stressed out. Thank you


----------



## nyclon

camir16 said:


> Has anyone applied from Paris and can tell me how it went? I've been 3 weeks in a hotel and I'm really getting stressed out. Thank you


Why are you staying in a hotel? Don't you live there?


----------



## camir16

I lived here a while back not anymore but I still have French residency so I don't have a house here


----------



## consuelalemonpledge

Is there a way to track the application other than that beta timeline system? I thought I had seen an email option but I can't find it now. This waiting is difficult , today I am at home for Presidents' Day with nothing to take my mind off it and just keep refreshing my e-mails hoping for an update. 

Also, I had asked in a thread but no one answered. Will they ship the passport to my husband in UK or do they only send to applicant? We provided a domestic shipping return label and I am tempted to just send UPS account number now if I know they can't return everything to my husband.


----------



## nyclon

consuelalemonpledge said:


> Is there a way to track the application other than that beta timeline system? I thought I had seen an email option but I can't find it now. This waiting is difficult , today I am at home for Presidents' Day with nothing to take my mind off it and just keep refreshing my e-mails hoping for an update.
> 
> Also, I had asked in a thread but no one answered. Will they ship the passport to my husband in UK or do they only send to applicant? We provided a domestic shipping return label and I am tempted to just send UPS account number now if I know they can't return everything to my husband.


There is no way to track the application. Most of the processing time is comprised of your application sitting in a pile waiting it's turn to be reviewed.

Your passport and document can only be returned to you, the applicant. They will come bract you and ask you for to provide a return shipping label.


----------



## Bski

Okay, so it has been five working days since I discovered a decision was made on visa application (I say discovered because I asked UKVI for an update and it may have been done earlier).

My visa is getting processed in Manila and it's supposed to take 3 working days to get from the Philippines to NZ. I have prepaid a courier bag to take it from Auckland to my residential address and I can see from the tracking number that the application has not yet entered our postal system.

I'm at a loss as what to do as the UKVI email service cannot track the shipping status of my documents. I used the email form this morning to ask for some sort of information on this.

I know they can't disclose the decision via email but does anyone know if they would be able to via their phone call service?


----------



## xoticsash

*Uk spouse priority visa*

Hello everyone. Hope you all are doing good
Well i m here with a query n to share my tension relating my ul priority visa prob. 
I submitted my documents on 18th of jan
Documents received 19 jan
Confirmation email recieved 19 jan
N from that day i am still waiting for the decision.
Its the 5th week n 23rd working day ,i haven't received any email from sheffield
Can anyone is suffering from the same visa trauma. So give me some moral support here:help:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

"Priority" processing does not equal "rush" processing... it simply puts your application ahead of others that are waiting in the queue, nothing more, nothing less.

You are just going to have to wait, along with everyone else who has had their applications in _for months_ (i.e. longer than you), for the application to be processed.


----------



## xoticsash

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> "Priority" processing does not equal "rush" processing... it simply puts your application ahead of others that are waiting in the queue, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> You are just going to have to wait, along with everyone else who has had their applications in _for months_ (i.e. longer than you), for the application to be processed.


Thankyou for your reply. Actually i was viewing the post regarding this issue . The post was in 2014 n 2015 n i was counted the days . Each n every member at that thread got tehir decision withing almost 25 days. Thats y i m a bit curious that in my case why its so late.


----------



## xoticsash

I email at sheffield : there reply was that your application is currently under progress. Does i take this reply positively. Or is it a standerd reply for all. Does it means that soon the decision has been taken??


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

xoticsash said:


> Thankyou for your reply. Actually i was viewing the post regarding this issue . The post was in 2014 n 2015 n i was counted the days . Each n every member at that thread got tehir decision withing almost 25 days. Thats y i m a bit curious that in my case why its so late.


That was 2-3 years ago and what applied then does not necessarily apply now.

Also, just because you have paid priority doesn't mean that there won't be unforeseen delays in the processing of your application or further checks that need to be done.

As stated before, "_priority_" processing _does *not*_ equal "_rush_" processing - it will take as long as it takes for a decision to be made and the service that you've paid for only guarantees that your application will be put ahead of all of the other non-priority applications that were received at the same time as yours.


N.B. as previously advised, this is an English only site - please refrain from using text speak in your posts.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

xoticsash said:


> I email at sheffield : there reply was that your application is currently under progress. Does i take this reply positively. Or is it a standerd reply for all. Does it means that soon the decision has been taken??


It is a standard, non-committal reply sent to everyone who inquires about their application - you cannot take it as a positive or a negative sign or a sign that a decision has been made.

You have to be patient and wait until you receive your passport back in order to find out what the outcome is.


----------



## SJDurrant

FLR (M) Visa approved at Premium Service Centre yesterday! 

Thank you to clever-octopus, skyf, Joppa, nyclon, and everyone else who has posted here and helped us along the way. 

I will write a separate post about the Premium experience and documents submitted so I can help others in return.


----------



## xoticsash

Joppa and nyclon please help me and guide me . I really need your advice


----------



## missnancy

*I almost botched the whole thing!*

Well, everything is done and submitted now. I went to VSF Global in Tokyo on Monday February 20th feeling pretty confident and then the handling clerk informed me I applied and paid for the wrong visa. Apparently I somehow chose MARRIAGE visa instead of WIFE visa. I specifically remember choosing WIFE, but my application clearly said MARRIAGE. I totally freaked out. Luckily I was able to apply for the correct visa on the spot. Unfortunately I had to pay the 1,276 pound application fee again plus the 638 pound IHS fee. Hopefully our refund for the first application is approved. Now begins the long stressful wait to find out if the application is approved. Still haven't got a confirmation email that they recieved my application in Manilla yet which just adds to the stress. Guess I just have to be patient, but it's impossible! Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## xoticsash

hankyou for your guidance.
Can you kindly tell me that is that alright as my husband and his employer receive a call from home office uk n ask the same questions from both. Or is it suspicious that they are checking or doubtful about my husband job. Employer and my husband asnwers the same although, but home office asks the walls n colour of the building. As my husband did not notice the colour so he did answers the same. I am worried that is this question matters. Home office did not ask this question from employer. Please guide


----------



## alexjvr

Waagh! My head nearly exploded today when I got this email from UKVI 3 weeks after my application submission: 

We are in receipt of your UK Visa Application however we are yet to receive your UK sponsor supporting documentation. Without these documents we are unable to make a full consideration of your application. Can you please ensure that your UK sponsor submits the documentation to the below address within 10 working days of this email.

I applied for my spousal settlement visa at a TLScontact center in Geneva 7 Feb. I've always submitted my visitors visa applications through them with no problems (although this was with the Zurich branch). They told me they were testing a new system where they were scanning all my documents iso sending them by post to Sheffield. But it seems like they never arrived or they actually DON'T submit the documents at all! So now I'm really confused about why they needed to see my whole application in the first place? And what exactly I'm paying them all that money for?? Of course they do the biometrics, and they posted my passport off to Sheffield. But seriously? That seems like they're only doing half the job. 

Has this happened to anyone else? Or did I get something wrong and I was always supposed to send these off myself? 

So I'll courier everything over this week, and hope for the best.


----------



## consuelalemonpledge

*start whine* I've been waiting I guess since January 23rd when the application was received in Sheffield....today I get an e-mail from Border Force about registering for the Registered Traveller service...I can't even travel to UK b/c they are holding my passport hostage ;_;. I can only hope that this e-mail is a sign of some activity for a hopefully soon to come decision e-mail for an approved visa :fingerscrossed: 

Also don't know what date to start the 12 week countdown from. Do you count from date of biometrics, date of online application, date of when we get confirmation of application having been delivered, date of when they confirm receipt of your application? I could be anywhere from 9 weeks from earliest date to 7 weeks.


----------



## aniel

Application made jan 10 2017 , decision has been made , waiting for them
To deliver the passport so my wife can collect , nervous as hell 24 hours so far! Fingers crossed


----------



## Mrs umar

Application type. Replacement brp visa from pakistan.Online application submitted . 22.feb.2017
Biomatric and supporting documents submitted. 27 feb 2017
Got an email on 10 march that my application is not straight forward they need more time to assess it.
I am so worried i am uk resident in spouse visa. Came to pakistan for marraige and lost my brp card . First time they refuse it tht i didnt send any proof that i have told homeoffice about lost. Now i reapplied and attached printed email from brplosthomeoffice. I am much worried . Are they gonna refuse it again..


----------



## Mrs umar

xoticsash said:


> I email at sheffield : there reply was that your application is currently under progress. Does i take this reply positively. Or is it a standerd reply for all. Does it means that soon the decision has been taken??


Can you please tell me how you email sheffield please


----------



## warda rai

there should be a thread for those waiting to apply visa ? i am waiting for my husband new job ?then we will apply ?


----------



## warda rai

the smilies i made turn into question mark


----------



## Ashpowpow

I got an email from UKVI in New York, on Thursday ( 23rd ) Saying my UK visa was approved and printed and will be placed in my passport and returned to me! (I applied for the Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa)!!!


I am just awaiting the documents ready to pick up email!!. Ahh im so nervous I just want everything now! Intended date of travel is May 1st!.. 
Wish me a speedy recovery of my documents!!


----------



## Ashpowpow

Ashpowpow said:


> I got an email from UKVI in New York, on Thursday ( 23rd ) Saying my UK visa was approved and printed and will be placed in my passport and returned to me! (I applied for the Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa)!!!
> 
> 
> I am just awaiting the documents ready to pick up email!!. Ahh im so nervous I just want everything now! Intended date of travel is May 1st!..
> Wish me a speedy recovery of my documents!!




Picked up my documents today from VFS Global in Toronto! 5 more weeks and im in the UK! ahh!

I will however note, that the $4.00 SMS charge to be notified that your documents are ready, I think is a cash grab. The girl picking hers up before me, mentioned the same thing, we were notified by email. I never received a text. hmmmm!

Anyways! I couldn't be more thrilled!


----------



## simon2062

Congratulations!

Can I ask when did you submit your visa and did you use the priority service?

I applied for Tier 2 visa on 16th of March but still do not receive any information yet.



Ashpowpow said:


> I got an email from UKVI in New York, on Thursday ( 23rd ) Saying my UK visa was approved and printed and will be placed in my passport and returned to me! (I applied for the Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa)!!!
> 
> 
> I am just awaiting the documents ready to pick up email!!. Ahh im so nervous I just want everything now! Intended date of travel is May 1st!..
> Wish me a speedy recovery of my documents!!


----------



## Ashpowpow

Thank you so much! 

It appears it has only been 9 business days for you. Had they emailed to confirm your documents having been received? Most tier 5 applications are processed in 10 days- as its a fairly straightforward visa- no sponsors etc. 

I applied march 9th and received an email on the 10h saying my documents were received by UKVI in New York. I received another email on the 10th business day saying it was approved. 

It's still too early I think for you yet. I applied in person in Toronto and had regular service. Was quoted 3-4 weeks. Which is 10-15 business days.


----------



## simon2062

Thank you for such a quick and detailed reply! I received the email on the 17th that my documents have been received in UKVI in New York. I will cross my fingers for the next two days!


----------



## Ashpowpow

Wishing you the best of luck. The entire process made me a completed neurotic mess lol. Hoping you hear something back tomorrow! Although it's always best to remember that everyone's applications are different! try not to stress I know its hard but if you have done everything correctly and feel there's no reason for refusal and what not, then patience really is a virtue lol.   

Keep me posted!


----------



## simon2062

I received the email saying that the visa has been printed! Your information is extremely useful. Thank you!

Did they send the passport back to you last Thursday or Friday? I just bought a ticket leaving this Saturday!



Ashpowpow said:


> Wishing you the best of luck. The entire process made me a completed neurotic mess lol. Hoping you hear something back tomorrow! Although it's always best to remember that everyone's applications are different! try not to stress I know its hard but if you have done everything correctly and feel there's no reason for refusal and what not, then patience really is a virtue lol.
> 
> Keep me posted!


----------



## Ashpowpow

Hey there,

You should never book travel before having a document in your hand! Just a piece of advice! Because it's never guaranteed when it will be dispatched. I chose to have my documents sent to VFS for pick up since I live close by. On Thursday the email told me it was being printed and would be dispatched that afternoon, or the afternoon of the next business day ( Friday) its my impression it was sent out Friday afternoon as they received it Monday and emailed me then. 

I sincerely hope you receive yours tomorrow .but again, it's never wise to pre book travel, the UKVI even advise against it.

Wishing you luck!


----------



## simon2062

Ashpowpow said:


> Hey there,
> 
> You should never book travel before having a document in your hand! Just a piece of advice! Because it's never guaranteed when it will be dispatched. I chose to have my documents sent to VFS for pick up since I live close by. On Thursday the email told me it was being printed and would be dispatched that afternoon, or the afternoon of the next business day ( Friday) its my impression it was sent out Friday afternoon as they received it Monday and emailed me then.
> 
> I sincerely hope you receive yours tomorrow .but again, it's never wise to pre book travel, the UKVI even advise against it.
> 
> Wishing you luck!


Thank you for the advice. The ticket can be cancelled within 24 hours, which is why I bought it. And DHL has picked up my passport. Hopefully it will arrive without any delay tomorrow.


----------



## Ashpowpow

Fingers crossed!! Best of luck !


----------



## AmyA

Hi everyone,

We're now on day 52 of waiting and we got the not straightforward letter after 5 weeks. Does this mean it is definitely going to take longer than the 60 days given? It's torture!


----------



## Jelaxo

Hi all! Looking for info on Sheffield Priority Settlement Visa current timelines. I applied from the US and received an email saying it had been received and was being prepared for review on March 23, 2017. It's been over two weeks now and it seems that the most recent timelines posted on the forum, priority Settlement from the US, took a week maximum. I'm also seeing the statistics from November 2016 showing 53% of Settlement visas are approved within 10 working days. How much longer should I expect to wait? Is this normal? Are they experiencing a huge backlog? Is there any way to get a status update? I tried the international enquiry service email form using my GWF# looking for a status update and received no response. Desperate to see my husband. Any help appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## nyclon

h


Jelaxo said:


> Hi all! Looking for info on Sheffield Priority Settlement Visa current timelines. I applied from the US and received an email saying it had been received and was being prepared for review on March 23, 2017. It's been over two weeks now and it seems that the most recent timelines posted on the forum, priority Settlement from the US, took a week maximum. I'm also seeing the statistics from November 2016 showing 53% of Settlement visas are approved within 10 working days. How much longer should I expect to wait? Is this normal? Are they experiencing a huge backlog? Is there any way to get a status update? I tried the international enquiry service email form using my GWF# looking for a status update and received no response. Desperate to see my husband. Any help appreciated. Thanks!


All priority does it put your application ahead of non-priority applications. There is no guarantee that it will be processed in a certain amount of time. Processing times vary for lots of reasons. There is no way to get an update. Sometimes priority means your application is processed in days instead of weeks, sometimes it means a weeks instead of months, sometimes a couple of months instead of 6. Unfortunately, all you can do is wait.


----------



## naruto69r

Jelaxo said:


> Hi all! Looking for info on Sheffield Priority Settlement Visa current timelines. I applied from the US and received an email saying it had been received and was being prepared for review on March 23, 2017. It's been over two weeks now and it seems that the most recent timelines posted on the forum, priority Settlement from the US, took a week maximum. I'm also seeing the statistics from November 2016 showing 53% of Settlement visas are approved within 10 working days. How much longer should I expect to wait? Is this normal? Are they experiencing a huge backlog? Is there any way to get a status update? I tried the international enquiry service email form using my GWF# looking for a status update and received no response. Desperate to see my husband. Any help appreciated. Thanks!


Hi Jelaxo, we're in the same boat it seems, my wife is applying from the US. They received her application on 5th April. I've also seen the same as you regarding a week maximum for priority. But to be honest I'm more hopeful of this being the case rather than expecting. I'm expecting it to be done within 30 days. Any longer than that I am going to start to worry that something is wrong with the application - but even then they usually give an adequate opportunity for you to rectify it - if it's relatively minor. It's only the ones that are clear-cut refusal (e.g. not meeting financial requirement) that you would get chopped.

I would expect it is down to luck to be honest. I distinctly remember back when I was a waiter at a popular restaurant. There would be some tuesdays that were inexplicably dead quiet, and other Tuesdays that would be really busy (not due to any special entertainment or different food/service/deals). The same applied to mondays, wednesdays, thursdays. From this I basically learned, things often happen in waves. Whether you applied in and amongst a wave of applications or whether you caught UKVI in a time where things were a little slow - is down to luck. As others mentioned, priority does not mean rush order. Just means priority over other non-priority. And lets be honest, a lot of applicants go for priority just because they got the $ and miss their partner and is a way for UKVI to line their pockets. Unfortunately that's just how the world works.

Seriously, save yourself the emotional energy of worrying about it. There is no point worrying about things you cannot control. Let go, relax and when you do, that'll be when you get your "decision made" e-mail! haha!


----------



## Lilyjen

Wondering about non-priority Sheffield processing time for settlement. My husbands paperwork arrived in Sheffield on March 13th for a Settlement Spouse visa from the USA. We are still waiting. My husband has moved in with one of our friends as we could not keep the house going there any longer. I have a rented house here and I have our three dogs we flew over, they are settling well. 

Like a lot of you out there I expect I am thinking the situation is ridiculous, we have been married 15 years in October. 

I know it's only been 22 days now counting working days as Monday to Friday but I miss him so much.


----------



## TexanAcrossThePond

Damn, its only been 11 working days since my Spouse Priority application has arrived in Sheffield and i'm growing more and more impatient and antsy. I wasn't expecting to feel this way and I thought I wouldn't have a problem with the wait, especially knowing it would probably take a minimum of 1 month, but its a totally different story now that my application is currently being processed!


----------



## AmyA

We're now on day 64


----------



## naruto69r

TexanAcrossThePond said:


> Damn, its only been 11 working days since my Spouse Priority application has arrived in Sheffield and i'm growing more and more impatient and antsy. I wasn't expecting to feel this way and I thought I wouldn't have a problem with the wait, especially knowing it would probably take a minimum of 1 month, but its a totally different story now that my application is currently being processed!


We're on pretty much exactly the same timeline, think we're on working day 13 (and funnily enough my spouse is also from/in Texas!).

We feel exactly the same way. The waiting is by far the hardest part, it is a huge challenge to take my mind off it once its on it. And I feel compelled to check the forums regularly, especially after work, i'm just as invested in others applications - I desperately want to see others succeed as well because I know they are feeling like I do! But also it will give some insight in to the processing times in the here and now. It even bothers me when there are no posts on the forum within the past 24 hrs lol guess i'm going crazy!

I've been informed on another forum that May-September is the summer rush and whilst we're in before, it still is very busy March/April - the quietest months are January/February. Realistically, we need to expect processing time of up to 30 working days for our priority applications submitted in March/April. March priority applications were taking about 15 - 20 working days. We can expect 25 - 30 working days for ourselves in April as a best educated guess.

Hang in there, you're not alone


----------



## Jelaxo

The wait has nearly destroyed me. My spouse priority package arrived in Sheffield on March 23 and I finally received my email yesterday saying it was being returned. So that's about 34 working days? Or 32 if you take out Easter holiday. And I have to say, the wait now is almost harder. I may get a yes in the mail by Thursday or Friday and be able to see my husband this weekend. Or, we may have been turned down for some inexplicable reason and my life may fall apart. How do people not die from this sort of stress? Just hang in there and wait. All you can do... it'll happen. Hope for the best!


----------



## DrQaiser

Priority spouse visa application 24th March 
Today's 23rd working day still no news
:/ this waiting is very tough


----------



## naruto69r

Jelaxo said:


> The wait has nearly destroyed me. My spouse priority package arrived in Sheffield on March 23 and I finally received my email yesterday saying it was being returned. So that's about 34 working days? Or 32 if you take out Easter holiday. And I have to say, the wait now is almost harder. I may get a yes in the mail by Thursday or Friday and be able to see my husband this weekend. Or, we may have been turned down for some inexplicable reason and my life may fall apart. How do people not die from this sort of stress? Just hang in there and wait. All you can do... it'll happen. Hope for the best!


Nope it was 22 working days for you, not 32.

@DrQaiser going by the above, you should probably get your decision e-mail any time soon if they adhere to the queuing system they claim to have in place.


----------



## DrQaiser

naruto69r said:


> @DrQaiser going by the above, you should probably get your decision e-mail any time soon if they adhere to the queuing system they claim to have in place.


Sadly I emailed Them and their reply still same that the application is yet to be assessed by Entry Clearance Office.why are they taking so long? Today's 24th working day honestly.may be the priority system is also based on the country you apply from as well


----------



## DropBear

Finally applied for our Ancestry visa and corresponding dependent visa a couple weeks back. Documents arrived on the 19th.

Wife (Ancestry applicant) got an email saying the application had been received at Sheffield which was odd since I'd expect it to go to Manila, so wrote it off as a standard email message.

Since then I (dependent) was advised by Manila to increase my IHS payment amount which I did, this was thanks to the dependent > 6 months defaulting to only billing for a year.

Today got a request via email to send through a scan of our marriage certificate - this is quite odd as they should have it already. Not really sure how I can scan it in given we gave it to them. It'd take about a month to get a new one so a bit of a problem to send a scan of it.

I have emailed back to advise them they should already have it and to check my wife's side of the application in case it's with hers.

Not really sure what else to do other than await my rejection or hope they have a proper look for it.

Do they normally make mistakes like this? 

We are hoping to leave in a couple months time so I'm guessing if rejected I'd have to re-apply as an appeal would take too long.


----------



## Pr3ciious

Hello, All!

My husband applied for a settlement visa last year to join myself and my daughter, however it was refused due to not satisfying the English to requiretment ( hubby provided the wrong certificate) however everything else was satisfied. 

We decided to apply again, this time with the right certificate and everything else remaining the same ( only change is I moved down stairs at my address, so from flat 2 to flat 1- more spacious, same landlord, signed new tenancy agreement, got landlord to write a letter detailing how mainly rooms etc etc) 

Hubby's biometrics was on the 10th of February in Toronto he paid for priority (big mistake). We've been waiting since then for a reply almost 60working days! It's driving me insane! Contacted MP, who contacted Sheffield, they basically said they have until the 13th of May to make a decision. 

It just seem odd because on our last application a decision was made right on the deadline! And we received out section by email!!! Yes I said it by email!!!.

I just thought it would be straight forward considering we just applied few months prior to this recen application, apparently not! 

Anyone else waiting this long?


----------



## Big Daz

*IHS fee for child*

I had an IHS fee issue. Not sure this is the correct place to post this but I could not find any discussions when doing a search & I wanted other members to be aware.

My health insurance issue started when I was making the IHS payments (along with visa fees, priority service fees & prepaid UPS return shipping) before sending the visa applications off to Sheffield. The immigration lawyer representing us informed me that my wife & daughter will need to pay US$780.00 each for health cover. Once the lawyer made the payments, she wrote back informing me that as my daughter was only 3 years old, she was exempt from the IHS payment & I would only needed to make the one payment for my wife. (Which I did prior to submitting the visa applications for her & my daughter)

Fast forward a couple of months & I receive an email from visaUK informing me that due to a bug in the system, some may have incorrectly not paid the IHS fees for their child applications. Therefore I needed to submit an additional IHS payment within a week or face rejection of the application. Needless to say, I quickly navigated through the link they provided in their email & I was able to make the payment on their payment portal.

Just wanted other readers to be aware that regardless of what the website says, an IHS payment is required for every settlement application.

Now just need to find a certain website developer for a bit of a chat.... :frusty:


----------



## DrQaiser

Hi all I want to ask about priority settlement visa. We applied on 22nd march and biometrics on 24th from Pakistan. Still whenever I email UKVI they say it is yet to be assessed by an ECO? What are they playing at? I have been following timeline thread and people who did priority weeks later than me have got the decision and mine is yet to be assessed? I thought there was some proper queue for priority or does it depend on your country as well? Kindly help me out please this frustration is killing me


----------



## naruto69r

DrQaiser said:


> Hi all I want to ask about priority settlement visa. We applied on 22nd march and biometrics on 24th from Pakistan. Still whenever I email UKVI they say it is yet to be assessed by an ECO? What are they playing at? I have been following timeline thread and people who did priority weeks later than me have got the decision and mine is yet to be assessed? I thought there was some proper queue for priority or does it depend on your country as well? Kindly help me out please this frustration is killing me


Yes because some countries are considered higher risk than others due to crime levels or terrorist threat so need to do further background checks.


----------



## neddypiemaker

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone on this forum! It's been a huge headache and incredibly stressful. 

I sent 7 emails to UKVI with <snip> automated responses back. Word of advice: if you can afford priority, go for it because otherwise you'll drive yourself insane with worry and stress. Also, check, and double-check your documents. I forgot to attach an original marriage certificate but gave a photocopy and I was very lucky to have gotten away with that.

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## hannahmd8775

*My tier 2 timeline*

I rang the UKVI started calling them yesterday and will do it everyday till I hear from them instead of waiting for the postman for my passport and DX courier for my biometric card 

Pls Pray for a positive outcome for me . Thanks


----------



## Joppa

May Our Lady of Guidance pray for you.


----------



## hisshiss

*Waiting almost 15 weeks for spouse visa*

Hello, 
this is my first time posting here but I've been reading posts on here for almost a year. 

In January me and my husband applied for a spousal visa so that he could join me in the UK. So far we haven't heard anything and it has now been almost 15 weeks. my husband was told it could take up to 12 weeks after his biometric information appointment. Has anybody experienced long waits like this? Is it a bad sign about or application? What is the longest we can expect to wait for a decision?

This is what has happened so far: 

Biometric appointment 23/01/17
Application received by UKVI 24/01/17
Called for an update 16/03/17 (were told that there were no updates)
Sent an email via the email form requesting update 20/04/17 
Received a reply 22/04/17 (which was a saturday ???) 

The email my husband received said "I have tracked the status and found that a decision on
your application has been delayed whilst further enquiries are being
conducted." I'm unsure if this means that there is a problem with the application or if this is a standard reply? 

I think the office handling our application is Warsaw, Poland. Does anybody know if they have delays? 

Many thanks for reading and good luck to anybody else waiting.


----------



## nyclon

DrQaiser said:


> Hi all I want to ask about priority settlement visa. We applied on 22nd march and biometrics on 24th from Pakistan. Still whenever I email UKVI they say it is yet to be assessed by an ECO? What are they playing at? I have been following timeline thread and people who did priority weeks later than me have got the decision and mine is yet to be assessed? I thought there was some proper queue for priority or does it depend on your country as well? Kindly help me out please this frustration is killing me


All priority does it put your application ahead of non-priority applications. There is no guarantee that it will be processed in a certain amount of time.

Yes, it depends on what country you are applying from. You can only compare your situation to other priority applications from Pakistan.

Additionally, since you've had a visa refused you can expect it to take longer than those applying priority from Pakistan who haven't had a visa refused. They will want to investigate the reasons for refusal.


----------



## TexanAcrossThePond

It has been day 688 since UKVI has received my Spouse Priority Settlement Application.... Okay, maybe its only been 18 working days. It has been painfully dragging out since there has been 3 bank holidays to joyfully delay the application process. I have recently quit my job and have been spending my days binge watching Orange is the New Black. 

UKVI received my application on April 6th and I naively put May 1st as my requested travel date, but who knows when i will be traveling at this point... May? June? October? 

I check this forum multiple times a day hoping to hear from people with similar application dates, whom have posted in excitement that they have finally received their visa but nothing. However, i do enjoy reading the questions of those who are just embarking on their visa journey, blissfully ignorant to whats to come. I hope to hear something this next week as i get into the 20th+ working day. 

Thanks for reading my melodramatic pity party. I am fully aware of those who are waiting much longer than I have.


----------



## TexanAcrossThePond

naruto69r said:


> We're on pretty much exactly the same timeline, think we're on working day 13 (and funnily enough my spouse is also from/in Texas!).
> 
> We feel exactly the same way. The waiting is by far the hardest part, it is a huge challenge to take my mind off it once its on it. And I feel compelled to check the forums regularly, especially after work, i'm just as invested in others applications - I desperately want to see others succeed as well because I know they are feeling like I do! But also it will give some insight in to the processing times in the here and now. It even bothers me when there are no posts on the forum within the past 24 hrs lol guess i'm going crazy!
> 
> I've been informed on another forum that May-September is the summer rush and whilst we're in before, it still is very busy March/April - the quietest months are January/February. Realistically, we need to expect processing time of up to 30 working days for our priority applications submitted in March/April. March priority applications were taking about 15 - 20 working days. We can expect 25 - 30 working days for ourselves in April as a best educated guess.
> 
> Hang in there, you're not alone


Have you heard anything yet? Im getting so antsy!! Im not even to working day 20 yet, and at this point i cant imagine having to wait until day 25-30! Im SO hoping to hear something by the end of next week.


----------



## Joppa

Remember, triggering Article 50 to start the Brexit process, and calling of General Election in June, must have alerted many for the urgency of securing a visa for UK with all the uncertainty ahead, so I can see how UKVI is overwhelmed with settlement applications.


----------



## jasminesenga

*ten weeks, still waiting!*

Hi all! We are in the same boat as many of you - still waiting for our visa. We applied online on February 19th from USA for UK fiance visa. We didn't expect to be waiting this long and it is harder than we had imagined. We have emailed UKVI twice and received the same response of "no current update". It has been ten and a half weeks since biometrics - here's hoping it will arrive within the twelve weeks. My fiance cannot sleep for the anxiety and it is so hard being apart during this time. We are due to be married in four weeks (this was the only time all of our family could attend the wedding so this is the reason for choosing a date so soon) however it looks like we may have to change our plans if the visa does not arrive soon  

It has been so helpful being able to check this forum and see that many of you are in the same situation, and being able to celebrate others receiving their visa - it has made us feel less alone in this situation and given us hope.

I hope everyone waiting hears back soon and gets the good news they are waiting for!


----------



## naruto69r

TexanAcrossThePond said:


> Have you heard anything yet? Im getting so antsy!! Im not even to working day 20 yet, and at this point i cant imagine having to wait until day 25-30! Im SO hoping to hear something by the end of next week.


Nope still not heard anything. I would be really surprised if we don't hear anything in the next couple of weeks judging by others timelines. I'm a bit hopeful to hear of a decision this week, but not expectant. I'm expectant to hear a decision next week though.

<snip>

The wait is driving me insane too, I never predicted it to be this tough. I thought the tough part was over in getting an application together.


----------



## AshCasey11

Today is working day 12 for my priority spousal visa.. Haven't had any form of contact apart from the documents returned to my partner in the UK. 

I never imagined that time could go any slower then the days are now.

fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Hello91

My timeline: From Lahore Pakistan 

Online application: 6th February 2017 (non priority) 
Biometrics: 9th: February 
Sent documents to Sheffield: 21st Feb 2017
Documents returned: 28th February 
Status enquiry: Application has been processed on 29th April 2017

It's been 10 days since I got till mail, I'm still waiting for the official collection email and my passport. Is anyone else also facing this problem?


----------



## AmyA

Hiya,

We too did the biomterics on 24th January and we are still waiting.
I've contacted them 3 times, and had 2 replies, with one saying that they have escalated our case to the relevant department and they will be in touch, but that was over a week ago and nothing.

Its so frustrating!!!


----------



## AmyA

We are now in week 14 of waiting! It feels endless 
We were told our case was escalated to the relevant department who will investigate your case and will be in touch asap. But that was over a week ago and still nothing!


----------



## Hello91

AmyA said:


> We are now in week 14 of waiting! It feels endless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were told our case was escalated to the relevant department who will investigate your case and will be in touch asap. But that was over a week ago and still nothing!



Hey Amy did you get an email that your application has been processed? Or anything like that?


----------



## hisshiss

Thanks for the reply AmyA, 
it really is frustrating. I always used to look forward the weekend but these past couple of months every Friday evening I feel a bit disappointed knowing that there isn't much chance of getting an email til the next working week. 

My husband called them yesterday and he was told that our application was being assessed. I'm not sure if that might be a standard response once it goes past the 12 week mark?


----------



## clever-octopus

Pretty standard response. Your application may not have been straightforward for whatever reason - It's possible they are verifying employment or carrying out other checks, hard to say exactly. If it takes longer than 12 weeks there's really no way to get an ETA on a decision. The 12 weeks is only an estimate, it's not a service guarantee. Lots of people have had applications take longer and still get accepted, don't worry, not much you can do now anyway. You do know that they have your application and are actively assessing it.


----------



## AmyA

Hello91 said:


> Hey Amy did you get an email that your application has been processed? Or anything like that?



No we just got one in the beginning saying it's been prepared for an ECO and then another one a few weeks later asking for a document which was missing, then a third one a month or so in saying it's not straightforward. 

Then I contacted them on week 13 to get an update. 

Wish it would hurry up!! Or just for them to let us know it was been assessed rather than still waiting.


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> Thanks for the reply AmyA,
> it really is frustrating. I always used to look forward the weekend but these past couple of months every Friday evening I feel a bit disappointed knowing that there isn't much chance of getting an email til the next working week.
> 
> My husband called them yesterday and he was told that our application was being assessed. I'm not sure if that might be a standard response once it goes past the 12 week mark?


I know how you feel it's so depressing!! 
Did you get a not straightforward email?

I email again yesterday asking for an update after a week ago they said was escalated. Probably a waste of time but I live in hope!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> I know how you feel it's so depressing!!
> Did you get a not straightforward email?
> 
> I email again yesterday asking for an update after a week ago they said was escalated. Probably a waste of time but I live in hope!! :fingerscrossed:



I've actually not had emails except for the "application received" email and the one when we requested an update. I never received the "application is being prepared" one or a "not straightforward" one, but I heard that not everybody gets those emails. 

Do you know which visa centre is handling your application?


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> I've actually not had emails except for the "application received" email and the one when we requested an update. I never received the "application is being prepared" one or a "not straightforward" one, but I heard that not everybody gets those emails.
> 
> Do you know which visa centre is handling your application?


It's Amman in Jordan, my husband is from Egypt. 
Where is yours?

And no I don't think everyone gets emails by the sounds of it, all seems very random. 
They let us know back in Feb that our case wasn't straightforward.


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> It's Amman in Jordan, my husband is from Egypt.
> Where is yours?
> 
> And no I don't think everyone gets emails by the sounds of it, all seems very random.
> They let us know back in Feb that our case wasn't straightforward.


He's from Macedonia, and I think the visa centre for us is in Warsaw in Poland. That is only what he thinks, they did tell him at the biometric appointment but he couldn't remember 100% what they had said. 

He's a lot more laid back than me and has the attitude of "we will get a decision when we get a decision" where as I feel very stressed by it all and keep doubting documents I sent or wondering if they have lost the application etc.


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> He's from Macedonia, and I think the visa centre for us is in Warsaw in Poland. That is only what he thinks, they did tell him at the biometric appointment but he couldn't remember 100% what they had said.
> 
> He's a lot more laid back than me and has the attitude of "we will get a decision when we get a decision" where as I feel very stressed by it all and keep doubting documents I sent or wondering if they have lost the application etc.


Yeah same haha! He is pretty worried too though, we never imagined it would take the best part of 6 months!

Its comforting to hear we're not the only ones waiting this amount of time as well. Lets hope we hear something very soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hello91

Been 13 days since "your application has been processed" inquiry email. No official mail since then. SO STRESSED! 
Did it EVER happen to anyone?


----------



## DrQaiser

Hello91 said:


> Been 13 days since "your application has been processed" inquiry email. No official mail since then. SO STRESSED!
> Did it EVER happen to anyone?


 Hi
When did you apply? We are on 7 weeks of spouse priority still whenever I email them they say it is yet to be assessed by an ECO? Anyone in the same situation?


----------



## Hello91

DrQaiser said:


> Hello91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been 13 days since "your application has been processed" inquiry email. No official mail since then. SO STRESSED!
> Did it EVER happen to anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> When did you apply? We are on 7 weeks of spouse priority still whenever I email them they say it is yet to be assessed by an ECO? Anyone in the same situation?
Click to expand...

Salams. I applied on 9th February (non priority) 
Wish I had done priority.


----------



## AmyA

We were told again that our case is escalated but I don't know whether they mean escalated to be assessed by an ECO or escalated to get an update of what is happening. Today is day 75!


----------



## Hello91

AmyA said:


> We were told again that our case is escalated but I don't know whether they mean escalated to be assessed by an ECO or escalated to get an update of what is happening. Today is day 75!


Oh God! Don't worry Amy you ll get good news real soon. Keep praying. And pray for us too


----------



## AmyA

Hello91 said:


> Oh God! Don't worry Amy you ll get good news real soon. Keep praying. And pray for us too



Thank you!! Wishing you lots of luck too!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sarahstheish

We were told by our lawyer that Priority spouse visas typically take 10 working days from the date of your biometrics appointment, but we have not heard a thing. When I inquired with the UKVI via the online portal on May 3 that my application had not yet been assessed by an ECO and have heard nothing since...hoping to hear soon as I have basically not seem my husband since we were married!


----------



## Joppa

Priority from US is typically taking about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

sarahstheish said:


> We were told by our lawyer that Priority spouse visas typically take 10 working days from the date of your biometrics appointment, but we have not heard a thing. When I inquired with the UKVI via the online portal on May 3 that my application had not yet been assessed by an ECO and have heard nothing since...hoping to hear soon as I have basically not seem my husband since we were married!


Just to clarify, the only thing that Priority processing guarantees is that the application goes to the front of the queue (as opposed to the back of the queue with all of the non-priority applications received on the same day as yours) and does not indicate a rate of speed at which the application will be considered (i.e. 'Priority' _doesn't_ equal 'Rush'). It will still need to go through the requisite checks and inquiries and will take as long as it takes.

There is no guaranteed timeline given for priority and non-priority. Not sure where your lawyer got the 10 day figure... I've not seen it that quickly since early July _20*12*_... heck, when I applied on 05 July 2012 (i.e. the week before the rules changed), the turn around time was 10-15 working days and increasing (granted this was at a time when all North American applications were still processed in New York).


----------



## emu77

sarahstheish said:


> We were told by our lawyer that Priority spouse visas typically take 10 working days from the date of your biometrics appointment, but we have not heard a thing. When I inquired with the UKVI via the online portal on May 3 that my application had not yet been assessed by an ECO and have heard nothing since...hoping to hear soon as I have basically not seem my husband since we were married!


Haha we had our immigration specialist tell us the same thing! However, he was realistic about his estimate, saying this is just what he's seen in the past and we can't know for sure, but being the ridiculous person I am I surely got my hopes up! Alas, we're on (business) day 14.

I emailed UKVI as well (on May 10) and was responded to today telling me a decision has been delayed while they make further enquiries which made me sick to my stomach! I'm sure it'll be fine but like others have said here, you think the hardest part is getting the application together, but it's really the waiting that hurts the most!

Good luck to everyone! Thanks for taking the time to update here, there is a bit of comfort knowing other people are tortured about all this too!




:canada:


----------



## hisshiss

Hi AmyA, sorry to hear you still haven't heard anything. We haven't either, think its 77 working days since our biometrics appointment (factoring in bank holidays)  Hopefully next week we will both get some good news. 

emu77, we received that email when we asked for an update. I'm hoping it means they are actually looking at our application now rather than it still being in the queue. 

I'm desperate to go and see my husband, they have some really affordable flights at the moment as well but I'm worried that the ECO might try to call me and my phone provider doesn't allow me to take calls when I'm abroad. I'm also concerned that if they asked for additional documents I wouldn't be able to get them in time if I wasn't at home. So frustrating.


----------



## sarahstheish

emu77 said:


> Haha we had our immigration specialist tell us the same thing! However, he was realistic about his estimate, saying this is just what he's seen in the past and we can't know for sure, but being the ridiculous person I am I surely got my hopes up! Alas, we're on (business) day 14.
> 
> I emailed UKVI as well (on May 10) and was responded to today telling me a decision has been delayed while they make further enquiries which made me sick to my stomach! I'm sure it'll be fine but like others have said here, you think the hardest part is getting the application together, but it's really the waiting that hurts the most!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Thanks for taking the time to update here, there is a bit of comfort knowing other people are tortured about all this too!
> 
> :canada:



Thank you! All the thoughts and additional information is giving us hope that we will get good news soon. I am sure all is fine with your application and that the waiting will be over soon! 

Has been since April 15th that I have seen my husband (after application submission!)....


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> Hi AmyA, sorry to hear you still haven't heard anything. We haven't either, think its 77 working days since our biometrics appointment (factoring in bank holidays)  Hopefully next week we will both get some good news.
> 
> Yes here's hoping this week will be out week!! Today is day 76 for us (With bank holidays) Think you're one day behind us arent you? We applied on 24th Jan?
> 
> Got my fingers crossed we hear something!!!


----------



## craigukcitizen

sarahstheish said:


> Thank you! All the thoughts and additional information is giving us hope that we will get good news soon. I am sure all is fine with your application and that the waiting will be over soon!
> 
> Has been since April 15th that I have seen my husband (after application submission!)....


Day 16 (without bank holidays) since they confirmed receiving my wifes app on 20th April and it's now with an ECO, this waiting is quite possibly the worst thing in the entire world


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> hisshiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi AmyA, sorry to hear you still haven't heard anything. We haven't either, think its 77 working days since our biometrics appointment (factoring in bank holidays)  Hopefully next week we will both get some good news.
> 
> Yes here's hoping this week will be out week!! Today is day 76 for us (With bank holidays) Think you're one day behind us arent you? We applied on 24th Jan?
> 
> Got my fingers crossed we hear something!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah fingers crossed for both of us, we have been waiting ages!! I wonder what is the forum record for the longest wait for a decision, haven't seen many people go past day 65.
> 
> We had biometrics on the 23rd of Jan and "application received" confirmation was the 24th, I'm not sure which to count from.
> 
> My husband has just sent an email requesting another update, I don't want us to come across as pushy by emailing them too often though!
> 
> I don't know what to do with myself, isn't it strange how when you are waiting for something it doesn't feel like you can do anything other than just wait. I'll be sat here twiddling my thumbs...
Click to expand...


----------



## emu77

hisshiss said:


> AmyA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah fingers crossed for both of us, we have been waiting ages!! I wonder what is the forum record for the longest wait for a decision, haven't seen many people go past day 65.
> 
> We had biometrics on the 23rd of Jan and "application received" confirmation was the 24th, I'm not sure which to count from.
> 
> My husband has just sent an email requesting another update, I don't want us to come across as pushy by emailing them too often though!
> 
> I don't know what to do with myself, isn't it strange how when you are waiting for something it doesn't feel like you can do anything other than just wait. I'll be sat here twiddling my thumbs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You start counting from the day biometrics were taken. I say continue to ask, and see if they can escalate your question, if you are over the usual 60 business day mark! The amount of time is simply a guideline, and not a guarantee, but it still seems excessive so maybe being just a bit pushy could be useful
> 
> Also, remember that the emails you send don't actually go to the UKVI, they go to a third party company (I think it's called HSG or something like that), so they have very limited access to your application and what's happening with it, so asking them to escalate it may be necessary to get someone from UKVI to look into it. That being said I've read mixed reviews about escalated cases, with many people receiving no response.
> 
> Good luck, I know waiting is the hardest part! Please keep us all updated on your progress!
Click to expand...


----------



## hayleeonfire

craigukcitizen said:


> Day 16 (without bank holidays) since they confirmed receiving my wifes app on 20th April and it's now with an ECO, this waiting is quite possibly the worst thing in the entire world


Hey! How do you know yours is with an ECO? I got a confirmation on April 18th, emailed them last week with no response, and again yesterday.

I'm dying over here!!


----------



## craigukcitizen

hayleeonfire said:


> Hey! How do you know yours is with an ECO? I got a confirmation on April 18th, emailed them last week with no response, and again yesterday.
> 
> I'm dying over here!!


hey sorry for late reply, my wife got the email on 20th April saying 
"Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by and Entry Clearance Officer. "

:roll:


----------



## hisshiss

emu77 said:


> hisshiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> You start counting from the day biometrics were taken. I say continue to ask, and see if they can escalate your question, if you are over the usual 60 business day mark! The amount of time is simply a guideline, and not a guarantee, but it still seems excessive so maybe being just a bit pushy could be useful
> 
> Also, remember that the emails you send don't actually go to the UKVI, they go to a third party company (I think it's called HSG or something like that), so they have very limited access to your application and what's happening with it, so asking them to escalate it may be necessary to get someone from UKVI to look into it. That being said I've read mixed reviews about escalated cases, with many people receiving no response.
> 
> Good luck, I know waiting is the hardest part! Please keep us all updated on your progress!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yeah waiting is horrible. I really want to urge anybody who can afford it to pay for priority! I stupidly thought that 12 weeks seemed reasonable and hearing how some people got their non-priority in 8 weeks thought it was unlikely to go over. Regretting it now but nothing I can do about it.
> He checked his emails this morning and messaged me to say he didn't have anything from them. I will update once we hear back but I think it will likely be another generic emails similar to what we have had before.
Click to expand...


----------



## hisshiss

I received a call from the visa office! They asked me a lot of questions, some of them very heavy. At first I was terrified and felt really panicky but the lady who called was lovely and I soon calmed down. That was a while ago, had to have a decaf tea and take a bit of time to chill out, I think coffee would have made me even more anxious! Really hoping we get some good news. 

AmyA have you heard anything yet?


----------



## hayleeonfire

craigukcitizen said:


> hey sorry for late reply, my wife got the email on 20th April saying
> "Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by and Entry Clearance Officer. "
> 
> :roll:


I think that's the general confirmation email they send. I know some people who have sent follow up emails after they received the confirmation and they got 'yet to be assessed by an ECO officer' back. So, so annoying. I haven't even got an email back.


----------



## jamiechia21

Hi everyone,

My wife applied for the settlement visa from Japan with priority service.

She was told at the visa centre that it would take approximately 10 working days, but we have now waited for over 30 after applying on March 28th.

Is it normal for a priority application to take so long. Me and my wife are really concerned and worried as we thought we would hear something much sooner. We wonder if they made a mistake and put us in with non-priority applications.

Does anyone else have similar experience with a priority application?

I tried phoning them but they just direct you to the website. Is it worth e-mailing them to speed up the process. 

Finding it hard to wait much longer. We want to make plans but can't decided anything until we get the result.


----------



## emu77

jamiechia21 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife applied for the settlement visa from Japan with priority service.
> 
> She was told at the visa centre that it would take approximately 10 working days, but we have now waited for over 30 after applying on March 28th.
> 
> Is it normal for a priority application to take so long. Me and my wife are really concerned and worried as we thought we would hear something much sooner. We wonder if they made a mistake and put us in with non-priority applications.
> 
> Does anyone else have similar experience with a priority application?
> 
> I tried phoning them but they just direct you to the website. Is it worth e-mailing them to speed up the process.
> 
> Finding it hard to wait much longer. We want to make plans but can't decided anything until we get the result.



Unfortunately no timelines given are guarantees. The VAC employee told me my priority application would take 6-8 weeks, even with the priority, and even then it could take longer than that. Our immigration specialist said it would maybe take 10 business days. I also overheard a different VAC employee tell someone also applying for priority settlement that the application would take 5-6 weeks. So, lesson to take away is unfortunately it's all very unknown, and as is often said by the moderators here, it takes as long as it takes. I understand that's little comfort when you are separated from the one you love and your entire life is on hold but unfortunately it's the process. 

If you are concerned yours is not being treated as priority, did you see the VAC employee write "priority" on the outside of the package? Or if you mail it in yourself did you make sure to write "priority" on the outside of the package (sorry, not familiar with how Japan applications work, as I applied from Canada and in Toronto the people at the VAC mail out your documents for you)? If you don't remember anyone writing "priority" on the package you may need to contact the UKVI help page and request an escalation, however this is also no guarantee that something will be done, as many people here have heard nothing back when they attempted to escalate a problem.

Best of luck with your application and fingers crossed we all hear something soon!


----------



## Joppa

jamiechia21
By all means email them and ask for update using the contact details: https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk
When settlement applications were processed in Manila, it used to be very quick (like less than a week) but now that they are done in Sheffield, it takes a lot longer.
Ganbatte kudasai.


----------



## Joppa

Sheffield now processes settlement applications from:
Afghanistan
Canada
Caribbean
Nigeria
Pakistan
Tunisia
Morocco
Cameroon
Gambia
Ghana
Senegal
Sierra Leone
Russia
The United States of America
India (non Priority only)
Delhi, Chennai, Mumbai (Priority and non Priority)
Sri Lanka (non Priority only)
Minsk
Paris
Australia
Egypt (Alexandria)
China
Rome
Japan (Tokyo and Osaka)
South Korea (Seoul).


----------



## j4v3d

hisshiss said:


> I received a call from the visa office! They asked me a lot of questions, some of them very heavy. At first I was terrified and felt really panicky but the lady who called was lovely and I soon calmed down. That was a while ago, had to have a decaf tea and take a bit of time to chill out, I think coffee would have made me even more anxious! Really hoping we get some good news.
> 
> AmyA have you heard anything yet?


What kind of questions did they ask you?


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> I received a call from the visa office! They asked me a lot of questions, some of them very heavy. At first I was terrified and felt really panicky but the lady who called was lovely and I soon calmed down. That was a while ago, had to have a decaf tea and take a bit of time to chill out, I think coffee would have made me even more anxious! Really hoping we get some good news.
> 
> AmyA have you heard anything yet?



Ahh thats good you got a phone call, what sort of thing did they ask??

We've not heard a thing either, just confirmation that our case was escalated. I dunno if theres much point in asking again, but that was well over a week ago now.

The fact you got a call I think sounds positive!


----------



## stickyfingers

Joppa said:


> Sheffield now processes settlement applications from:
> Afghanistan
> Canada
> Caribbean
> Nigeria
> Pakistan
> Tunisia
> Morocco
> Cameroon
> Gambia
> Ghana
> Senegal
> Sierra Leone
> Russia
> The United States of America
> India (non Priority only)
> Delhi, Chennai, Mumbai (Priority and non Priority)
> Sri Lanka (non Priority only)
> Minsk
> Paris
> Australia
> Egypt (Alexandria)
> China
> Rome
> Japan (Tokyo and Osaka)
> South Korea (Seoul).


What about Taiwan?


----------



## Joppa

Yes, Taiwan from 27th March.


----------



## 4m17r

Hi guys I need your help. 

This is my first ever post.

I applied for settlement visa from Mirpur Pakistan on 19/02/2017 and received application processed and decision made email on 15/05/17 after online UKVI status enquiry. I have not heard anything since then and not even an official email has been received from Sheffield confirming the decision is made. I have not had contact from Gerrys (they inform Pakistani applicants to collect passports) about picking up my passport. I would appreciate anyone who has applied or received decision to advise what I can do. Is it a matter of just waiting until I am contacted or should I chase them up.

This is the email I received from UKVI.


Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (and date of birth
) and found that the application has been processed and a
decision has been made. For security purposes we are unable to disclose the outcome of your Visa application.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.


Thanks in advance. 🙂🙂


----------



## Joppa

Just wait.


----------



## 4m17r

Thanks for the quick reply Joppa I think that will he the most sensible thing to do.


----------



## 4m17r

Is it also true some or even most Pakistani applicants do not get sent the official emails from UKVI.


----------



## AamirAamir

Joppa said:


> Sheffield now processes settlement applications from:
> Afghanistan
> Canada
> Caribbean
> Nigeria
> Pakistan
> Tunisia
> Morocco
> Cameroon
> Gambia
> Ghana
> Senegal
> Sierra Leone
> Russia
> The United States of America
> India (non Priority only)
> Delhi, Chennai, Mumbai (Priority and non Priority)
> Sri Lanka (non Priority only)
> Minsk
> Paris
> Australia
> Egypt (Alexandria)
> China
> Rome
> Japan (Tokyo and Osaka)
> South Korea (Seoul).


Another one for your list - we applied in Dusseldorf, Germany and it's being processed in Sheffield.


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> I received a call from the visa office! They asked me a lot of questions, some of them very heavy. At first I was terrified and felt really panicky but the lady who called was lovely and I soon calmed down. That was a while ago, had to have a decaf tea and take a bit of time to chill out, I think coffee would have made me even more anxious! Really hoping we get some good news.
> 
> AmyA have you heard anything yet?


Hey!

Any news yet???


----------



## kostachucks

US citizen with longtime (soon to be 8 years) British partner. We applied in November for the unmarried partner visa and received the "documents being reviewed by ECO" email on 29 December 2016, and we have not yet received any reply. This was a non-priority application. And yes, as far as we undertstand the situation, we meet all requirements: partner is currently present in the UK and earns well above the threshold and has for the requisite amount of time, we have documents proving our long relationship and previous cohabitation, etc. And yes, we understand that the "100% likelihood of your visa being processed in 90 days" is not a guarantee. All that said, should we be worried, or are other US citizens with non-priority applications currently experiencing similar waiting times? Would really like a decision soon for all the obvious reasons. Thanks everyone.


----------



## OddLion

Joppa said:


> Sheffield now processes settlement applications from:
> Afghanistan
> Canada
> Caribbean
> Nigeria
> Pakistan
> Tunisia
> Morocco
> Cameroon
> Gambia
> Ghana
> Senegal
> Sierra Leone
> Russia
> The United States of America
> India (non Priority only)
> Delhi, Chennai, Mumbai (Priority and non Priority)
> Sri Lanka (non Priority only)
> Minsk
> Paris
> Australia
> Egypt (Alexandria)
> China
> Rome
> Japan (Tokyo and Osaka)
> South Korea (Seoul).


Hi,
Hong Kong applications are also being processed in Sheffield, and by all accounts going very slowly.


----------



## millie_c

I find that a lot of people are confused about why their priority applications are taking so long when they were told that it would only take 10 days. Then they are met with other confused replies wondering where they got the 10-day estimate. Just want to explain to those who are not sure why:

Yes, there really are hubs that process priority applications within 10 days. I know several people who applied for visas just a few months ago and got their fiancee/spouse applications processed under a week or two. But last March, the UKVI made a big change. Now, applications from certain countries are being sent to Sheffield instead of to their local hubs. The result is that applicants whose applications are in Sheffield now have to wait *at least* 6 weeks.

This was a big change and no one from the UKVI thought to inform the applicants. Sure, they say there is no guaranteed timeline and all paying for priority does is put someone's application ahead of non-priority apps. Still, I believe this is a case of misinformation as they are still claiming money from people for a service they know they can't provide. Certain VFS websites still claim 10-day processing (with a minor disclaimer that it is not guaranteed) even though I am almost sure that not one application sent to Sheffield can be processed within 10 days at this time.


----------



## Joppa

I don't really know the thinking behind the charge to Sheffield. For all I know, for example the Manila hub was opened a few years ago to handle the bulk of East Asia and Oceania applications and it was doing well. Now they seem to be concentrating processing of settlement applications in Sheffield, from all parts of the world, with fewer regional hubs. Perhaps it's more cost-effective in UK (now that supporting documents are sent to Sheffield by applicants or sponsors, or scanned at application centres and transmitted electronically at minimum cost), and they can exercise more control and consistency. Unless they have taken on a lot of extra new staff to cope, it's inevitable that increased workload adds to processing time.


----------



## OddLion

Judging from the chaos and general lack of clear information about how this new system has been introduced, I don't think they have a coherent plan. VFS staff in HK told me the first week was total chaos, and the bar codes and online guidance keeps changing (and early versions were full of mistakes). It all feels like a badly planned rush job, though only UKVI knows the motivation behind it. 

One question: If the "priority" applications take "at least 6 weeks", how long must the non-priority applications take? How will people even make the 3 month pre-departure deadline?

Hopefully it is only a hiccup, and Sheffield will add staff to speed things up, but I'm not holding my breath.




Joppa said:


> I don't really know the thinking behind the charge to Sheffield. For all I know, for example the Manila hub was opened a few years ago to handle the bulk of East Asia and Oceania applications and it was doing well. Now they seem to be concentrating processing of settlement applications in Sheffield, from all parts of the world, with fewer regional hubs. Perhaps it's more cost-effective in UK (now that supporting documents are sent to Sheffield by applicants or sponsors, or scanned at application centres and transmitted electronically at minimum cost), and they can exercise more control and consistency. Unless they have taken on a lot of extra new staff to cope, it's inevitable that increased workload adds to processing time.


----------



## millie_c

Hi OddLion, "at least 6 weeks" was only my guesstimate as the last few priority applications from the timeline thread (submitted last week of March and first week of April) took around that time. Been 7 weeks since I applied myself and I'm still waiting.


----------



## millie_c

Forgive me - I don't know how to edit posts. But I think non-priority applicants might have to wait for 12 full weeks, possibly even more, *if* the UKVI doesn't sort this out soon. Hoping for the best, though.


----------



## MarkandEbony

*Our application*

Yes we applied in Hong Kong and submitted all our documents on April 24th. That day we received an SMS saying the application was in Manila. Then on May 2 we got an email saying the application was now in Sheffield.

May 22 and still waiting and hoping that we get feedback in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## AshCasey11

I understand they don't give a set timeframe for applications. It frustrating to read this sort of stuff when I'm waiting for my application. If I new of the delays maybe we would have got our application in eailer. 21st April since pirority application has been in.. still waiting


----------



## MarkandEbony

*Any area to complain or refund?*

I think I know the answer to this question but here goes:

Is there any government department that we can lodge an'opinion with' regarding the excessive fees charged for so called called priority and super priority service and yet totally no information telling applicants the real situation?


Plus we applied on April 24th and completed the Biometrics. Then got a Manila SMa then May 2nd a Sheffield email.

Will our processing count from Biometrics or Sheffield email?

UK work and kids schooling urgently waiting.


----------



## 4m17r

UPDATE...... My wife's spouse visa was granted today.

I have a question for anyone that can chip in.

I stated on the VF4A application form that I will not be travelling with my wife if visa was granted on the intended date of travel set to 6th April. However my wife is prone to travel sickness and has requested if it is possible for me to travel with her from Pakistan. I am wondering whether it would be an issue if I travel with her as I mentioned on the application form that she will be travelling alone. Note being I did not forsee this eventuality. 

Good luck to everyone else awaiting a decision in their applications.


----------



## MarkandEbony

4m17r said:


> UPDATE...... My wife's spouse visa was granted today.
> 
> I have a question for anyone that can chip in.
> 
> I stated on the VF4A application form that I will not be travelling with my wife if visa was granted on the intended date of travel set to 6th April. However my wife is prone to travel sickness and has requested if it is possible for me to travel with her from Pakistan. I am wondering whether it would be an issue if I travel with her as I mentioned on the application form that she will be travelling alone. Note being I did not forsee this eventuality.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else awaiting a decision in their applications.


Hi. Just out of interest when did you apply for the visa? How long did it take?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4m17r

MarkandEbony said:


> Hi. Just out of interest when did you apply for the visa? How long did it take?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Hi, my wife applied for her Spouse visa on 19th February online. Biometrics were submitted on 22nd of Feb and apparently decision was made on 15th of May via UKVI status enquiry. She collected her passport today. All in all it took exactly 60 working days.


----------



## MarkandEbony

4m17r said:


> Hi, my wife applied for her Spouse visa on 19th February online. Biometrics were submitted on 22nd of Feb and apparently decision was made on 15th of May via UKVI status enquiry. She collected her passport today. All in all it took exactly 60 working days.


Normal service or priority?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4m17r

MarkandEbony said:


> Normal service or priority?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


It was applied foe under the normal processing times.


----------



## 4m17r

4m17r said:


> UPDATE...... My wife's spouse visa was granted today.
> 
> I have a question for anyone that can chip in.
> 
> I stated on the VF4A application form that I will not be travelling with my wife if visa was granted on the intended date of travel set to 6th April. However my wife is prone to travel sickness and has requested if it is possible for me to travel with her from Pakistan. I am wondering whether it would be an issue if I travel with her as I mentioned on the application form that she will be travelling alone. Note being I did not forsee this eventuality.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else awaiting a decision in their applications.




Joppa, Nyclon do you guys have any knowledge on this. I'll be booking the flights this week. Tl


----------



## 4m17r

4m17r said:


> UPDATE...... My wife's spouse visa was granted today.
> 
> I have a question for anyone that can chip in.
> 
> I stated on the VF4A application form that I will not be travelling with my wife if visa was granted on the intended date of travel set to 6th April. However my wife is prone to travel sickness and has requested if it is possible for me to travel with her from Pakistan. I am wondering whether it would be an issue if I travel with her as I mentioned on the application form that she will be travelling alone. Note being I did not forsee this eventuality.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else awaiting a decision in their applications.




Joppa, Nyclon do you guys have any knowledge on this. I'll be booking the flights this week. Tl


----------



## AmyA

Congratulations on your visa!!!

We are now waiting 81 days 
I really hope we hear soon.


----------



## emu77

4m17r said:


> UPDATE...... My wife's spouse visa was granted today.
> 
> I have a question for anyone that can chip in.
> 
> I stated on the VF4A application form that I will not be travelling with my wife if visa was granted on the intended date of travel set to 6th April. However my wife is prone to travel sickness and has requested if it is possible for me to travel with her from Pakistan. I am wondering whether it would be an issue if I travel with her as I mentioned on the application form that she will be travelling alone. Note being I did not forsee this eventuality.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else awaiting a decision in their applications.


Hi there,

This shouldn't be an issue, many people's plans change, especially when your visa is issued well beyond your intended date of travel. Out of all the things the UKVI is looking for, I think this is extremely low on their list of concerns 

Congrats on the visa! Best of luck on the move!


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> Congratulations on your visa!!!
> 
> We are now waiting 81 days
> I really hope we hear soon.



We are still waiting too, haven't heard anything since the call. Did you get a reply to your email?


----------



## MarkandEbony

*Processing period counted from when?*

Hi

My wife did Biometrics on April 24th - then SMS saying application in Manila.
Email on May 2 saying application in Sheffield.

Question: This so called processing period starts from Biometrics or from the time documents are received in Sheffield?

Thanks


----------



## millie_c

I believe people here count from the day of biometrics.


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> We are still waiting too, haven't heard anything since the call. Did you get a reply to your email?


Arghh I thought maybe you had heard something after the call 

What sort of thing did they ask you, do you mind saying? At least you know they are looking at yours now. I doubt mine has been touched yet. :'(

Lets hope we hear something this week


----------



## spatula

hi

My wife did her bio metrics on 31/05/17 also received confirmation on same day our documents reached there aswell as this did priority and since then have no received no contact or email.


----------



## spatula

spatula said:


> hi
> 
> My wife did her bio metrics on 31/05/17 also received confirmation on same day our documents reached there aswell as this did priority and since then have no received no contact or email.


sorry it was 31/03/17 not 31/05/17


----------



## mefal

We submitted ours from NZ to Manila on 24/4/17 however haven't heard anything back from Manila. I've seen previously this is typical?

Are processing times longer than they previously were? I've checked the actual UK visa website and it says that 85% of applications from NZ are processed within 30 days. But should these processing times be taken with a grain of salt? I optimistically assumed our visa would likely be granted within 30 working days, but seeing everyone's comments in this thread makes me worried that it's going to take the full time. We are non priority as well.


----------



## MarkandEbony

As it seems they have moved the hub to Sheffield so there must be a back log

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> Arghh I thought maybe you had heard something after the call
> 
> What sort of thing did they ask you, do you mind saying? At least you know they are looking at yours now. I doubt mine has been touched yet. :'(
> 
> Lets hope we hear something this week


I can't remember everything, it started off with them saying that they were from the ukvi and had received an application for somebody to join me in the UK, then asking if that was correct. I had to confirm my date of birth, the applicants relationship to me, their full name, then my address. Then it was lots of questions about finances followed by the date we met, the date we got married, the date i last saw him. What happened when we first met in person, how we first started talking online.
They asked about members of his family and if I had met them, why my family didn't attend the wedding and if any of my family had met him (my sister has met him, but my mum doesn't have a passport so they have never met, sister didn't come to the wedding due to work and not having much spare money for flights and hotel etc so I had to explain that) I said that he had spoke to my mum on skype though and my grandmother. My father isn't listed on my birth certificate and I have never met him so I also explained that there was only my maternal side of the family in the picture. There were other things too but I can't remember 100%. I think (hope) they are all the standard sort of questions people get asked. 

I'd really like to go to see him now the call is over but I'm worried that they could still request additional documents that I won't have easy access to if I'm away. We are both desperate to see eachother!


----------



## mefal

MarkandEbony said:


> As it seems they have moved the hub to Sheffield so there must be a back log
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


The rules changed so that previously applications (from NZ at least) were processed by Manila, however from 24/4/17 applications should be sent to Sheffield. We sent our mail overnight on the 21/4/17, so I'm unsure whether ours would be sitting with Manila or Sheffield. 

My thought is likely Manila as we never had any confirmation and I've read that Manila doesn't necessarily notify you when they get your documentation. However I just don't know.


----------



## MarkandEbony

We applied on the 24th. Got an SMS saying recieved in Manila. Then an email on May 2 saying received in Sheffield.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## millie_c

mefal said:


> The rules changed so that previously applications (from NZ at least) were processed by Manila, however from 24/4/17 applications should be sent to Sheffield. We sent our mail overnight on the 21/4/17, so I'm unsure whether ours would be sitting with Manila or Sheffield.
> 
> My thought is likely Manila as we never had any confirmation and I've read that Manila doesn't necessarily notify you when they get your documentation. However I just don't know.


Applied first week of April and my application was sent to Sheffield, so it's either earlier than that or they changed the process a few times. Since you've been waiting for a month now, my guess is your application is in Sheffield. They don't always notify applicants either.


----------



## AshCasey11

I received a letter saying my supporting documents received on the 21st April so I have been counting the days since then and I havent herd a thing since.
Waiting is just horrible


----------



## MarkandEbony

Yes. We need to arrange packers, flight tickets. Kids school. Already handed in notice vwith expectation to fly on July 28th. Hoping for best. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## spatula

This whole priority system is fraud I did my priority at same time as someone else and they got there response almost 3 weeks ago and I'm still waiting for mine first they told me 15 days then 6 weeks now I don't know is there any way to contact them ?


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> I can't remember everything, it started off with them saying that they were from the ukvi and had received an application for somebody to join me in the UK, then asking if that was correct. I had to confirm my date of birth, the applicants relationship to me, their full name, then my address. Then it was lots of questions about finances followed by the date we met, the date we got married, the date i last saw him. What happened when we first met in person, how we first started talking online.
> They asked about members of his family and if I had met them, why my family didn't attend the wedding and if any of my family had met him (my sister has met him, but my mum doesn't have a passport so they have never met, sister didn't come to the wedding due to work and not having much spare money for flights and hotel etc so I had to explain that) I said that he had spoke to my mum on skype though and my grandmother. My father isn't listed on my birth certificate and I have never met him so I also explained that there was only my maternal side of the family in the picture. There were other things too but I can't remember 100%. I think (hope) they are all the standard sort of questions people get asked.
> 
> I'd really like to go to see him now the call is over but I'm worried that they could still request additional documents that I won't have easy access to if I'm away. We are both desperate to see eachother!



Yeah sounds fairly usual questions I guess. I wonder why they call some and not others. I should think you will hear soon as they must be looking at yours if they have called you so that's something??

I know what you mean about going to see him, I would go to Egypt but its the not knowing if I will need to go back again if its refused and if they needed something whilst I was away.  Nearly 4 months since I have seen him. 

I emailed them again yesterday for an update, even though I know I'm wasting my time it feels better haha.


----------



## Babzoid

*Waiting from Canada*

I applied for a Settlement Visa from Toronto on March 16, 2017. I received a text and email advising that the application had been received in Sheffield on March 17, 2017. My husband is a UK national and we are currently living in Canada (he has dual citizenship). The application is staightforward - we meet every requirement, including well above the financial and we have been married for over 25 years. I paid for "Priority Service" and have spent over $100 on phone calls only to be told that they have no information. I have had my file "escalated" - and nothing happens. So far it has cost me over £3000 in fees and Health Charge surcharges and I can't even get an update. So frustrating. When I do get my passport back, I'll only have 30 days to sell a house, arrange movers, book flights, etc. Just to add to the frustration - I have lived in the UK in the past with an ILR and still have an NI number. There is no reason why this has to take so long. A Brit should be allowed to go home with their spouse without it costing a fortune and taking so long!


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> Yeah sounds fairly usual questions I guess. I wonder why they call some and not others. I should think you will hear soon as they must be looking at yours if they have called you so that's something??
> 
> I know what you mean about going to see him, I would go to Egypt but its the not knowing if I will need to go back again if its refused and if they needed something whilst I was away.  Nearly 4 months since I have seen him.
> 
> I emailed them again yesterday for an update, even though I know I'm wasting my time it feels better haha.


I think they call if they have any concerns about the application, so it could be a good thing that you haven't had a telephone interview. I think sometimes it's probably random as well, my guess would be that they have a certain percentage that they double check on, even if everything seems in order. 

It's been almost 4 months since I saw my husband too, but it feels so much longer. I bet it does for you as well, sitting counting the days as we have been makes it so much worse! Me and my husband talk on skype every day but it's just not the same as actually seeing each other. I'll have to remember all these emotions when he gets here and his snoring wakes me up in the middle of the night  

Hopefully this week! I'm sure they can't possibly take much longer!


----------



## nyclon

Babzoid said:


> I applied for a Settlement Visa from Toronto on March 16, 2017. I received a text and email advising that the application had been received in Sheffield on March 17, 2017. My husband is a UK national and we are currently living in Canada (he has dual citizenship). The application is staightforward - we meet every requirement, including well above the financial and we have been married for over 25 years. I paid for "Priority Service" and have spent over $100 on phone calls only to be told that they have no information. I have had my file "escalated" - and nothing happens. So far it has cost me over £3000 in fees and Health Charge surcharges and I can't even get an update. So frustrating. When I do get my passport back, I'll only have 30 days to sell a house, arrange movers, book flights, etc. Just to add to the frustration - I have lived in the UK in the past with an ILR and still have an NI number. There is no reason why this has to take so long. A Brit should be allowed to go home with their spouse without it costing a fortune and taking so long!


The visa is issued for 33 months. What people in your situation can do after receiving approval is travel to the UK, pick up their BRP and return home to wind up your affairs in the next 3 months ultimately returning to the UK with 30 months left on your visa. 

It's really a shame you didn't get citizenship before moved to Canada.


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> I think they call if they have any concerns about the application, so it could be a good thing that you haven't had a telephone interview. I think sometimes it's probably random as well, my guess would be that they have a certain percentage that they double check on, even if everything seems in order.
> 
> It's been almost 4 months since I saw my husband too, but it feels so much longer. I bet it does for you as well, sitting counting the days as we have been makes it so much worse! Me and my husband talk on skype every day but it's just not the same as actually seeing each other. I'll have to remember all these emotions when he gets here and his snoring wakes me up in the middle of the night
> 
> Hopefully this week! I'm sure they can't possibly take much longer!


I really hope it's this week but tomorrow Is Friday so I'm losing hope. I never imagined it would take longer than 4 months!! 😫

You'd think our applications not being in Sheffield wouldn't be in the back log.


----------



## DrQaiser

Hello everyone 
We applied on 24th March priority spouse visa
Now we are on day 44 
Last week the HO people called my husband and his employer and the lady on call told my husband that they'll decide after this phone call
Now its been almost ten days since that and we haven't heard anything from there. Worse is this that I have emailed UKVI status inquiry service 4 times and no reply I tried phoning them yesterday but all lines were closed. Anyone facing the same issue of not knowing what's going on? I mean no email reply as well? And ten days past the call and supposed decision? I dont even know whether they have decided or not? Is it usual for them to take so long after the call and not to reply emails? 
Thanks all


----------



## MarkandEbony

Yes we emailed a number of times but get the standard reply that your application is currently being processed by an ECO. They remind us that 15 working days etc but it seems all of this is just automatic replies. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrQaiser

hisshiss said:


> I think they call if they have any concerns about the application, so it could be a good thing that you haven't had a telephone interview. I think sometimes it's probably random as well, my guess would be that they have a certain percentage that they double check on, even if everything seems in order.
> 
> It's been almost 4 months since I saw my husband too, but it feels so much longer. I bet it does for you as well, sitting counting the days as we have been makes it so much worse! Me and my husband talk on skype every day but it's just not the same as actually seeing each other. I'll have to remember all these emotions when he gets here and his snoring wakes me up in the middle of the night
> 
> Hopefully this week! I'm sure they can't possibly take much longer!


Hey have you heard anything after the call? They called my husband and his employer on 16th and 17th nothing after that. They're not even replying to the emails. So frustrating


----------



## abbybear

Its been very frustrating waiting for the result. Its been 19.working days since i received the confirmation email from shieffield. Send them an email asking bout the status and got a reply 'decision delayed whilst further enquires are being conducted'. Wonder if this is just a standard reply or they are actually looking into my case as i emphasied that i had paid for priority and been told i would have known the result within 15 working days.


----------



## MarkandEbony

*Working Day 24*

We have been in the same situation. Get mixed email messages from your application is being processed to your application is delayed whilst we....

Very confusing and stressful as we try and plan ahead for a big move.




abbybear said:


> Its been very frustrating waiting for the result. Its been 19.working days since i received the confirmation email from shieffield. Send them an email asking bout the status and got a reply 'decision delayed whilst further enquires are being conducted'. Wonder if this is just a standard reply or they are actually looking into my case as i emphasied that i had paid for priority and been told i would have known the result within 15 working days.


----------



## abbybear

I think we both have same timeline, applying from hk using priority process. Me and my husband are like being tortured waiting for my visa. We wanna get our kids schools in the uk sorted asap! 






MarkandEbony said:


> We have been in the same situation. Get mixed email messages from your application is being processed to your application is delayed whilst we....
> 
> Very confusing and stressful as we try and plan ahead for a big move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbybear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been very frustrating waiting for the result. Its been 19.working days since i received the confirmation email from shieffield. Send them an email asking bout the status and got a reply 'decision delayed whilst further enquires are being conducted'. Wonder if this is just a standard reply or they are actually looking into my case as i emphasied that i had paid for priority and been told i would have known the result within 15 working days.
Click to expand...


----------



## MarkandEbony

Hi

How are you handling the school situation? My daughter needs to find a primary school but we have been told we can only apply when physically present in the UK. I am a teacher here in HK so can only leave mid to end of July. target date is July 28th but if my wife's visa is delayed then I need to travel back first.

Very frustrating and a total lack of help or information. Even they say delayed making further inquiries but no idea if that is just a delaying mail. We applied on April 24th in Causeway Bay



abbybear said:


> I think we both have same timeline, applying from hk using priority process. Me and my husband are like being tortured waiting for my visa. We wanna get our kids schools in the uk sorted asap!


----------



## abbybear

Wow we are in a very similar case. Me and my husband are both teachers here, and our daughter will be primary 1 this sept. My husband will leave hk in mid july and apply for her school with an address proof (you cant get it sorted until u have an address under ur name). 








MarkandEbony said:


> Hi
> 
> How are you handling the school situation? My daughter needs to find a primary school but we have been told we can only apply when physically present in the UK. I am a teacher here in HK so can only leave mid to end of July. target date is July 28th but if my wife's visa is delayed then I need to travel back first.
> 
> Very frustrating and a total lack of help or information. Even they say delayed making further inquiries but no idea if that is just a delaying mail. We applied on April 24th in Causeway Bay
> 
> 
> 
> abbybear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we both have same timeline, applying from hk using priority process. Me and my husband are like being tortured waiting for my visa. We wanna get our kids schools in the uk sorted asap!
Click to expand...


----------



## AshCasey11

Working day 25 starts today for me. With a Bank Holiday on monday in London we all hope that we hear something today. Weekends are hard enough without a 3rd non working day :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hisshiss

DrQaiser said:


> Hey have you heard anything after the call? They called my husband and his employer on 16th and 17th nothing after that. They're not even replying to the emails. So frustrating


 Nothing at all. I had a bit of a cry last night when talking to my husband and he emailed them again asking for another update but we haven't had a reply yet. 87 working days, factoring in bank holidays. We are trying to stay positive but it's really hard. 
If your husband and his employer had a call I think you will get news soon.


----------



## spatula

Are they guaranteed to phone the sponsor or the workplace as I haven't had anything back yet and it's been 56 days on priority.


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> I really hope it's this week but tomorrow Is Friday so I'm losing hope. I never imagined it would take longer than 4 months!! 😫
> 
> You'd think our applications not being in Sheffield wouldn't be in the back log.


Maybe they have less staff at other processing centres. Who knows. My husband emailed them again asking for an update after I was a bit miserable last night. I doubt we will get any news but calling them costs so much to be told so little that it doesn't seem worth it. A friend just told me that today is a bank holiday in Poland, and I think that is where our application is being processed, so I certainly won't hear anything before next week  ... Another weekend that will seem to drag on forever!


----------



## spatula

I thought all application are being done at Sheffield that's why it's busy?


----------



## hisshiss

spatula said:


> I thought all application are being done at Sheffield that's why it's busy?


 At the biometrics appointment my husband was told that ours would be processed in Warsaw, Poland. AmyA was also told her husbands would be processed at a different centre (I believe she said Jordan). If you look on the visa timeline thread people sometimes list the office that processed their application, a lot go to Sheffield and recently it seems more do, due to closure of other application centres but some still seem to go elsewhere.


----------



## spatula

Hopefully we will all soon get good news I know how it feels. It's like being dangled of a cliff with no hope.


----------



## hisshiss

spatula said:


> Hopefully we will all soon get good news I know how it feels. It's like being dangled of a cliff with no hope.


Where did you or your spouse apply from? 

I'm sure we covered everything in our application but it's been so long I lay in bed thinking over everything. It's become all consuming! At the moment our entire lives are on hold just waiting. The amount of times I've said "maybe next week" and friends and family have said to me "don't worry, maybe next week"... it's like groundhog day!


----------



## spatula

I'm in uk sponsoring my wife from pakistan did the biometrics on 31/03/17


----------



## DrQaiser

spatula said:


> I'm in uk sponsoring my wife from pakistan did the biometrics on 31/03/17



My husband is also sponsoring me from UK, I'm from Pakistan and did biometrics on 24th March priority and still no news, though they called my husband and his employer last week but after that nothing and they aren't even replying to my emails so I really don't know whats going on.
It's our 3rd application after two previous refusals so feeling really down... proper upsetting to wait more than 3 years after marriage just because of the stupid visa


----------



## DrQaiser

hisshiss said:


> Nothing at all. I had a bit of a cry last night when talking to my husband and he emailed them again asking for another update but we haven't had a reply yet. 87 working days, factoring in bank holidays. We are trying to stay positive but it's really hard.
> If your husband and his employer had a call I think you will get news soon.



Yes I know how you feel... same here... honestly


----------



## spatula

They look closely on all all aspects of the application some people focus to much on financial requirements and ignore communication also it's best to go see ur partner just before the application.


----------



## hisshiss

spatula said:


> They look closely on all all aspects of the application some people focus to much on financial requirements and ignore communication also it's best to go see ur partner just before the application.


 We actually made the application together, checked all the documents and had some things stamped by a notary such as a copy of my passport. Then attended the biometrics appointment together (I waited outside). I'd love to go and see him but so worried in case they call again or request documents while i'm outside of the uk. Feel so stuck.


----------



## Warda123

DrQaiser said:


> spatula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in uk sponsoring my wife from pakistan did the biometrics on 31/03/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is also sponsoring me from UK, I'm from Pakistan and did biometrics on 24th March priority and still no news, though they called my husband and his employer last week but after that nothing and they aren't even replying to my emails so I really don't know whats going on.
> It's our 3rd application after two previous refusals so feeling really down... proper upsetting to wait more than 3 years after marriage just because of the stupid visa
Click to expand...

Dr Qaiser. hi i have been reading your posts since i joined the forum a year back. 
i am from pakistan too. it seems you really had a hard time coping with all this. how do you stay strong.2 refusals. OMG. i wish that doesnot happens to anyone. i wish now you get the visa. 
did you apply through a lawyer or did it on your own ?


----------



## DrQaiser

ShahryarJaura said:


> Dr Qaiser. hi i have been reading your posts since i joined the forum a year back.
> i am from pakistan too. it seems you really had a hard time coping with all this. how do you stay strong.2 refusals. OMG. i wish that doesnot happens to anyone. i wish now you get the visa.
> did you apply through a lawyer or did it on your own ?


We applied through lawyer second time first time did on own 
Thankyou for your prayers
Now this time also used a lawyer


----------



## AmyA

Yes its painfully hard all this waiting!! We are day 85 today  And today is nearly over and its bank holiday so nothing for at least another 3-4 days.

I emailed them again on Weds asking for an update but nothing yet. This will be my 4th email, :-/

It is all you can think about and your life becomes on hold in a way.

Just wish we could all find out. 
Seems even the priority people are waiting a long time too.


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> We actually made the application together, checked all the documents and had some things stamped by a notary such as a copy of my passport. Then attended the biometrics appointment together (I waited outside). I'd love to go and see him but so worried in case they call again or request documents while i'm outside of the uk. Feel so stuck.


Yes we did the same, I went over to Cairo with him and waited outside too.
I keep panicking that we've missed something as I only found this forum after we made application and I submitted tenancy agreement for accommodation etc and pics of my flat but not permission from landlord as didnt realise this was mandatory, I just wrote in my support letter he will stay with me. 
Also letter from employer I missed. I did the contract and payslips and bank statements and my boss offered my husband a job so maybe that will be ok.

Im worrying about the landlord letter though


----------



## hayleeonfire

Day 28 for me, priority application from USA.

They said they would escalate it and sent me an email for information which I replied to. No idea if that actually does anything, though.


----------



## AmyA

hayleeonfire said:


> Day 28 for me, priority application from USA.
> 
> They said they would escalate it and sent me an email for information which I replied to. No idea if that actually does anything, though.


Same I was told mine was escalated at the beginning of May and still nothing.

Dont know if that means escalated our application or the enquiry about our application?? I think they're all generic emails anyway to palm us off


----------



## MarkandEbony

Abby Bear : when did you apply in HK?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## abbybear

MarkandEbony said:


> Abby Bear : when did you apply in HK?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


2 May, priority


----------



## abbybear

MarkandEbony said:


> Abby Bear : when did you apply in HK?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Hi markndebony, im new to this forum, is there any way i can message you some details?


----------



## AshCasey11

It might just be me but feels like I haven't herd any good news this week for anyone getting decision. Wish some people would so we could compare timelines.


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> Yes we did the same, I went over to Cairo with him and waited outside too.
> I keep panicking that we've missed something as I only found this forum after we made application and I submitted tenancy agreement for accommodation etc and pics of my flat but not permission from landlord as didnt realise this was mandatory, I just wrote in my support letter he will stay with me.
> Also letter from employer I missed. I did the contract and payslips and bank statements and my boss offered my husband a job so maybe that will be ok.
> 
> Im worrying about the landlord letter though


 I'm in a similar situation, I keep thinking over documents etc. I included a letter from the estate agent who I rent through, I've never spoken to my actual landlord. They asked my landlord on my behalf and then got back to me and said it wasn't a problem but they would only allow him to stay once a visa has been issued and he has permission to stay in the UK. So I have an awkwardly written letter from the agents saying I have the landlords permission but only subject to my partner already having the visa. I have house inspections every 3 months and the lady from the estate agency who comes is really nice, she has said that if they get a call from the visa centre she will give me a call and let me know. I asked permission so long ago that they are wondering whats happening as well! I didn't submit any pictures of flat though, hopefully it will still be ok. I also included tenancy agreement and council tax bill showing that it's just me at the property.

If we get a refusal now I will be so lost. 

I think if you included the contract and payslips you should be ok, they might call your employer and check but I don't think they would refuse just because you missed the letter from employer. Maybe they will contact you regarding permission from the landlord? That is a bit of a worry. 

Another really long weekend for us. Hang in there, I'm sure we will get some news soon.


----------



## dbendick

*34 weeks pregnant and waiting*

I am 34 weeks pregant, placed a Priority settlement visa application on May3 and it was received on May 5. I was advised by a solicitor that the process would take 3 weeks. Yesterday was 3 weeks and I see that even Priority visas are taking around 4-6 weeks at this time. 
I applied from the U..S. to the Sheffield office.
If anyone has experience or has applied as a pregnant spouse and in a similar situation could you let me know if you found any way to reach out to them to expedite your application for your health and the health of baby to be?
Thank you!


----------



## Joppa

I'm afraid pregnancy has no bearing upon your application. You just have to wait like everyone else.


----------



## OddLion

Abbybear, be careful about the address proof. Things are getting very strict in the UK. We are moving at around the same time you are (planned departure from HK Aug 1), and at least in Lambeth they now require multiple documents showing both parents *and* child residence for school application. You can find details here:
https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/schools-...s-documents-for-school-admission-applications

The alternate - if you cannot find these documents - is to get a local solicitor to issue a "Sworn affidavit, statutory declaration or affirmation" confirming your residence.

I would recommend calling the council education people and asking their advice - unlike UKVI, they are often quite helpful, and the school admissions rules are changing very quickly so sometimes the info you find online is already old.

Good luck!





abbybear said:


> Wow we are in a very similar case. Me and my husband are both teachers here, and our daughter will be primary 1 this sept. My husband will leave hk in mid july and apply for her school with an address proof (you cant get it sorted until u have an address under ur name).


----------



## CanadianGirl123

I applied for my FLR (M) spouse visa from within the U.K. on February 1st, biometrics were taken on February 15th. I have yet to hear back. I assume my application is pretty straight forward, we meet all requirements and I already had entry status in the UK (switching from tier 4 visa to spouse visa).

I cannot believe it's taken so long! All I can do is feel thankful that I at least get to be with my husband in England during the waiting process. Best of luck to everyone waiting, hang in there.


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> I'm in a similar situation, I keep thinking over documents etc. I included a letter from the estate agent who I rent through, I've never spoken to my actual landlord. They asked my landlord on my behalf and then got back to me and said it wasn't a problem but they would only allow him to stay once a visa has been issued and he has permission to stay in the UK. So I have an awkwardly written letter from the agents saying I have the landlords permission but only subject to my partner already having the visa. I have house inspections every 3 months and the lady from the estate agency who comes is really nice, she has said that if they get a call from the visa centre she will give me a call and let me know. I asked permission so long ago that they are wondering whats happening as well! I didn't submit any pictures of flat though, hopefully it will still be ok. I also included tenancy agreement and council tax bill showing that it's just me at the property.
> 
> If we get a refusal now I will be so lost.
> 
> I think if you included the contract and payslips you should be ok, they might call your employer and check but I don't think they would refuse just because you missed the letter from employer. Maybe they will contact you regarding permission from the landlord? That is a bit of a worry.
> 
> Another really long weekend for us. Hang in there, I'm sure we will get some news soon.


Yes the landlord letter is what is making me worry the most, I hope they would call if that was all that was missing but you never know, they may just say no 

Waiting over 4 months and to have a no because of that would be so devastating!

Here we are a new week, lets hope we hear. I've decided if nothing this week I'm going to Egypt at the end of June and if we have good news in between he can fly back with me. It's awful not seeing each other for so long.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

*Waiting for response*

Hi,

My husband applied priority service 6 months ago from Pakistan for spouse visa and has still received no response. It's just ridiculous how long they are taking.


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband applied priority service 6 months ago from Pakistan for spouse visa and has still received no response. It's just ridiculous how long they are taking.


Wow that is a long time when using Priority!! You must be feeling so stressed!!

Its just over 4 months for us and that's bad enough and we weren't priority.

Is there not a maximum time they can go on for? I thought I saw 120 days somewhere that 100% were answered withing that time?? Hope so!!!


----------



## Shraddha123

AmyA said:


> Wow that is a long time when using Priority!! You must be feeling so stressed!!
> 
> Its just over 4 months for us and that's bad enough and we weren't priority.
> 
> Is there not a maximum time they can go on for? I thought I saw 120 days somewhere that 100% were answered withing that time?? Hope so!!!


I think there is no limit at all 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mefal

spatula said:


> They look closely on all all aspects of the application some people focus to much on financial requirements and ignore communication also it's best to go see ur partner just before the application.


Does proving communication still matter if you live together? We have provided examples of shared flight tickets/holidays & some greeting cards, but we haven't really included any other examples of communication between us. We've included lots of official post to our address which had been sent to either of us separately or together. Is that what you mean by communication?


----------



## AmyA

Shraddha123 said:


> I think there is no limit at all
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That's devastating! It's mad they can take so long. I doubt ours has even been looked at yet.


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> That's devastating! It's mad they can take so long. I doubt ours has even been looked at yet.


 We got an email reply to the query we sent but it was just the generic one that says "We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFXXXXXXXXXX and date of birth
XX/XX/XXXX) and found that there are no current updates."

It's heart breaking. I want to see him. Going in to a new month tomorrow, back in January I never ever imagined we would still be waiting in June. Now hearing somebody else is on 6 months, it's just so disheartening. 

I want him to meet my grandma, to take him places, show him british things and make him try marmite!


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> Wow that is a long time when using Priority!! You must be feeling so stressed!!
> 
> Its just over 4 months for us and that's bad enough and we weren't priority.
> 
> Is there not a maximum time they can go on for? I thought I saw 120 days somewhere that 100% were answered withing that time?? Hope so!!!



I know it's crazy. I have used up my annual leave so can't even go visit him. Their emails state 100% response in 120 days yet i have received no response. It's just hit the 120 days mark. I am going to give it another week and then will start calling them. I don't know what else i can do. I know i can put in a complaint but don't know if that will be of any use.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> That's devastating! It's mad they can take so long. I doubt ours has even been looked at yet.


I am thinking the same about mine! It was completely pointless going for priority.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

TabassumQureshi said:


> I am thinking the same about mine! It was completely pointless going for priority.


There was _never_ any guarantee implied or inferred that priority was going to "rush" your application through the process within a specific time frame... the only thing that priority guaranteed was for the application to be put to the front of the queue upon arrival in Sheffield, nothing more and nothing less.

While the UKVI states that they endeavour to process applications within X amount of time, it's not a set-in-stone value... too many outside influences can affect an application (time of year; technical problems within the processing centre - the same problems that affect the Premium Service Centre computers also affect Sheffield's; Bank Holidays; problems with the application itself etc etc etc) for them to be issuing concrete turnaround times.

I know that it's frustrating having to wait and this isn't what you want to hear but when you consider the larger picture (i.e. a Spousal Visa to Canada has an estimated _*one (1) year*_ turnaround time, for 80% of applications received and the Government of Canada offers no "Priority" service), the UKVI waiting time of "a few months" really isn't that long.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband applied priority service 6 months ago from Pakistan for spouse visa and has still received no response. It's just ridiculous how long they are taking.


That is a very long time, i'd look at getting some sort of response back from them.


----------



## craigukcitizen

My wife just received an email saying "a decision has been made on your UK visa Application, it will be dispatched shortly etc"

Doesn't say whether it was granted or not.... hopefully will get it this week, early next week. no UPS tracking updates yet


----------



## TabassumQureshi

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> There was _never_ any guarantee implied or inferred that priority was going to "rush" your application through the process within a specific time frame... the only thing that priority guaranteed was for the application to be put to the front of the queue upon arrival in Sheffield, nothing more and nothing less.
> 
> While the UKVI states that they endeavour to process applications within X amount of time, it's not a set-in-stone value... too many outside influences can affect an application (time of year; technical problems within the processing centre - the same problems that affect the Premium Service Centre computers also affect Sheffield's; Bank Holidays; problems with the application itself etc etc etc) for them to be issuing concrete turnaround times.
> 
> I know that it's frustrating having to wait and this isn't what you want to hear but when you consider the larger picture (i.e. a Spousal Visa to Canada has an estimated _*one (1) year*_ turnaround time, for 80% of applications received and the Government of Canada offers no "Priority" service), the UKVI waiting time of "a few months" really isn't that long.



I understand that there are many factors that influence the time scale of a decision. However, they shouldn't state on their emails that they have service level standards for processing UK visa applications - 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.


----------



## MarkandEbony

craigukcitizen said:


> My wife just received an email saying "a decision has been made on your UK visa Application, it will be dispatched shortly etc"
> 
> Doesn't say whether it was granted or not.... hopefully will get it this week, early next week. no UPS tracking updates yet


Hi..Sounds positive. When did you apply?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> We got an email reply to the query we sent but it was just the generic one that says "We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFXXXXXXXXXX and date of birth
> XX/XX/XXXX) and found that there are no current updates."
> 
> It's heart breaking. I want to see him. Going in to a new month tomorrow, back in January I never ever imagined we would still be waiting in June. Now hearing somebody else is on 6 months, it's just so disheartening.
> 
> I want him to meet my grandma, to take him places, show him british things and make him try marmite!



I had that same response so I emailed again about a week later but I choose, I have applied for my visa and I have a question, and then they asked me reason to escalate and then after that confirmed my case was escalated. That was a month ago though so don't actually think it made a difference!

Yeah hearing 6 months makes me worry. 

Our applications aren't even in Sheffield so I would have thought they wouldn't be in the mass of queues  Obviously not!!!!

If I havent heard by Friday I'm booking to go and see him!


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> I know it's crazy. I have used up my annual leave so can't even go visit him. Their emails state 100% response in 120 days yet i have received no response. It's just hit the 120 days mark. I am going to give it another week and then will start calling them. I don't know what else i can do. I know i can put in a complaint but don't know if that will be of any use.


I don't think there is much you can do, but feels better asking them to update you and you never know it may prompt them as you've been waiting ages and have paid priority! That's mad!! I really hope you hear soon!

Have you emailed them via their form thing?


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> I don't think there is much you can do, but feels better asking them to update you and you never know it may prompt them as you've been waiting ages and have paid priority! That's mad!! I really hope you hear soon!
> 
> Have you emailed them via their form thing?


Thank you. I can't even book to go and see him  I have sent another email via their form yesterday and still waiting for a reply.


----------



## AmyA

craigukcitizen said:


> My wife just received an email saying "a decision has been made on your UK visa Application, it will be dispatched shortly etc"
> 
> Doesn't say whether it was granted or not.... hopefully will get it this week, early next week. no UPS tracking updates yet


You must be so relieved! Where did you apply from and when? Hope its good news for you


----------



## spatula

Got good new today my wife received her pass port and the visa has been approved.


----------



## AmyA

spatula said:


> Got good new today my wife received her pass port and the visa has been approved.


CONGRATS!! When did you apply and from where?

You must be over the moon!


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> Thank you. I can't even book to go and see him  I have sent another email via their form yesterday and still waiting for a reply.


Must be so annoying!!! Did you ever get your case escalated?


----------



## j4v3d

spatula said:


> Got good new today my wife received her pass port and the visa has been approved.


Congratulations.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> Must be so annoying!!! Did you ever get your case escalated?



Trust me it is. No we didn't how can you do that?


----------



## spatula

Thank you I did the online application March 22th 2017
Biometrics March 31 2017
Approved stamp 31 may 2017
I am the sponsor my wife is in pakistan the case was priority.
Got my passport back just waiting for the documents.


----------



## j4v3d

spatula said:


> Thank you I did the online application March 22th 2017
> Biometrics March 31 2017
> Approved stamp 31 may 2017
> I am the sponsor my wife is in pakistan the case was priority.
> Got my passport back just waiting for the documents.


So it took 2 months in total - seems like they are busy.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

spatula said:


> Got good new today my wife received her pass port and the visa has been approved.


Congratulations.


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> Trust me it is. No we didn't how can you do that?


I just kept emailing, then they sent me a thing asking for reason of escalation and confirmed it was escalated.
Can't say its helped so far :-/


----------



## AmyA

Also I read that from tomorrow they start charging to send them emails so get another one in today!


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> I just kept emailing, then they sent me a thing asking for reason of escalation and confirmed it was escalated.
> Can't say its helped so far :-/


I still haven't received a response from them. I think i am going to keep emailing until they reply!


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> I still haven't received a response from them. I think i am going to keep emailing until they reply!


Yes I would, no doubt it will be some automated response but at least it's something.


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> I had that same response so I emailed again about a week later but I choose, I have applied for my visa and I have a question, and then they asked me reason to escalate and then after that confirmed my case was escalated. That was a month ago though so don't actually think it made a difference!
> 
> Yeah hearing 6 months makes me worry.
> 
> Our applications aren't even in Sheffield so I would have thought they wouldn't be in the mass of queues  Obviously not!!!!
> 
> If I havent heard by Friday I'm booking to go and see him!



I'm going to book flights as well. I'm waiting til the 8th as I need to vote and then I'll book something if we have no news by then. I'll still update and keep in touch while I'm away. 

I saw you replied to a later comment, they are starting to charge for emails? huh? when did that happen! I haven't heard anything about that. I wouldn't believe it. Do you have a source for that information?


----------



## TabassumQureshi

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/customer-enquiry-service-changes


----------



## hisshiss

TabassumQureshi said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/news/customer-enquiry-service-changes


That is shocking! to charge so much that they do in visa fees and now make you pay even for an email update! That is ridiculous. The call charges when my husband rang were bad enough, it wasn't just the cost of the call but also he had to pay debit card fee as well... but to charge for email! ..... This is absolutely unreal. Totally unfair on those of us who have waited over the 12 weeks and are desperate to hear something.


----------



## Joppa

It's still free if you email from abroad.


----------



## emu77

Joppa said:


> It's still free if you email from abroad.


Are you sure? The gov.uk website says the following:

"The main changes for customers applying from outside the UK are:

- all phone numbers and opening hours will change
- the number of languages offered is reducing to 8 including English
- customers who contact UK Visas and Immigration by email will be charged £5.48"

I think I'm reading it right that this applies to those emailing from abroad, but perhaps this is not the most up-to-date information?


----------



## OddLion

*Shameless*

Emu77 is right, the UKVI website is now very clear, it costs £5.48 to send an email inquiry regarding your visa application.

https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-inside-outside-uk/y/outside-the-uk/english

It appears to be free if you're checking from _inside_ the UK, though that system doesn't recognize my application number (from abroad) or IHS payment number.

This appears be shameless profiteering on the part of the Home Office, or perhaps more a desire to stop applicants from sending email inquiries. Either way, it really is amazingly mean-spirited.

I wonder what happens if you call the 0300 number and ask them.





emu77 said:


> Are you sure? The gov.uk website says the following:
> 
> "The main changes for customers applying from outside the UK are:
> 
> - all phone numbers and opening hours will change
> - the number of languages offered is reducing to 8 including English
> - customers who contact UK Visas and Immigration by email will be charged £5.48"
> 
> I think I'm reading it right that this applies to those emailing from abroad, but perhaps this is not the most up-to-date information?


----------



## Joppa

If you have been kept waiting for a long time, ask your MP to find out. It won't cost anything and Home Office has a department dealing solely with inquiries from MPs and peers.


----------



## MarkandEbony

Tried contacting MP. All out of action as parliament has been dissolved.

Parliament has now been dissolved until the General Election. Therefore there are currently no Members of Parliament. Incoming emails to this account may be received and read, however this email address is only being used to respond to urgent constituency case work*

Parliament has now been dissolved until the General Election. Therefore there are currently no Members of Parliament. Incoming emails to this account may be received and read, however this email address is only being used to respond to urgent constituency case work.




Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joppa

I know that. I said elsewhere you have to wait till the election is over on 8th June. Or through a peer (member of the House of Lords).


----------



## MarkandEbony

Thanks. I missed that as was not clear. Thank you. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> I'm going to book flights as well. I'm waiting til the 8th as I need to vote and then I'll book something if we have no news by then. I'll still update and keep in touch while I'm away.
> 
> I saw you replied to a later comment, they are starting to charge for emails? huh? when did that happen! I haven't heard anything about that. I wouldn't believe it. Do you have a source for that information?


Yeah I would fly out there. I cant go until the end of June as I have work commitments, but will book next week. I'm still in shock it's taken so long. I feel like it's not gonna happen anytime soon either.

Looks like maybe its just outside the UK that pay, I dunno?? It's wrong though!!!


----------



## TabassumQureshi

hisshiss said:


> That is shocking! to charge so much that they do in visa fees and now make you pay even for an email update! That is ridiculous. The call charges when my husband rang were bad enough, it wasn't just the cost of the call but also he had to pay debit card fee as well... but to charge for email! ..... This is absolutely unreal. Totally unfair on those of us who have waited over the 12 weeks and are desperate to hear something.


I know it's becoming a joke now. They are just concerned about making money. Not the emotional distress they are causing to couples living apart for so long. How long has it been since you applied?


----------



## craigukcitizen

MarkandEbony said:


> Hi..Sounds positive. When did you apply?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Biometrics taken 21st April, started preparing the application in February - we used a Lawyer too


----------



## heidiveronica

looking for an estimate on how long a non priority unmarried partner visa from the usa is taking to be processed ? I submitted bio metrics on April 13th and it was received in Sheffield on April 23rd.


----------



## Joppa

A couple of months?


----------



## MarkandEbony

craigukcitizen said:


> Biometrics taken 21st April, started preparing the application in February - we used a Lawyer too


Quick question. What date was given for your visa tp start from? And does it match the departure date you requested?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigukcitizen

MarkandEbony said:


> Quick question. What date was given for your visa tp start from? And does it match the departure date you requested?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


We chose the date of 15th June, so i'm hoping it will be that date or before, but the problem will be if it's after, because my wife moves out of her apartment on 15th and leaves her job on the 14th....so she should be able to travel here as a "guest" anyway, even if she has her passport....that being that it gets approved


----------



## MarkandEbony

Good luck

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## hisshiss

TabassumQureshi said:


> I know it's becoming a joke now. They are just concerned about making money. Not the emotional distress they are causing to couples living apart for so long. How long has it been since you applied?


 My husband had the biometrics appointment 23rd of January, we got the "Application received" email on the 24th. Another poster on here, AmyA, has waited the same as me almost to the day. We thought we were about the longest waiting on here! Then saw your post. It is horrible. I really feel for you. I hope we all get news soon because this is just unfair. I will be doing as Joppa suggested and contacting my local MP once the election is over. I hope they help because I feel so powerless to do anything with all this.


----------



## MarkandEbony

Recieved this message related to my query about where the whole thing is being processed:

Thanks for the below email.

*

Settlement cases are being accessed and decision is made in Sheffield, but the passport for visa issuing and stamping is conducted in Manila. The information given in the messages you received are correct. The usual processing time is 10 working days if applied for PV unfortunately if there is delay VFS would not know the reason behind it. There was no delay in transmitting this application to Sheffield or Manila.*We may forward this case to Sheffield on your behalf and revert to you once we have their feedback.



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> My husband had the biometrics appointment 23rd of January, we got the "Application received" email on the 24th. Another poster on here, AmyA, has waited the same as me almost to the day. We thought we were about the longest waiting on here! Then saw your post. It is horrible. I really feel for you. I hope we all get news soon because this is just unfair. I will be doing as Joppa suggested and contacting my local MP once the election is over. I hope they help because I feel so powerless to do anything with all this.



Yes it is really unfair! I feel like it's never going to actually happen  
You would think as our applications are not in Sheffield we wouldnt have the long queue. :-/


----------



## MarkandEbony

Here is a negative question from HK.

If in the very worst case scenario our application fails then if my wife goes to the UK on a 6 month tourist visa can we appeal or reapply while she is in the UK or would she need to return to HK to apply? Hoping will not happen but waiting makes you think bof every eventuality.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## TabassumQureshi

hisshiss said:


> My husband had the biometrics appointment 23rd of January, we got the "Application received" email on the 24th. Another poster on here, AmyA, has waited the same as me almost to the day. We thought we were about the longest waiting on here! Then saw your post. It is horrible. I really feel for you. I hope we all get news soon because this is just unfair. I will be doing as Joppa suggested and contacting my local MP once the election is over. I hope they help because I feel so powerless to do anything with all this.


I know it's so unfair. I am also waiting for the elections to be over then i shall call my local MP too, put in a complaint and try calling UKVI as i have received no response to the emails i sent few days back trying to track the visa. We paid for priority so i never thought it could take this long!


----------



## hisshiss

MarkandEbony said:


> Here is a negative question from HK.
> 
> If in the very worst case scenario our application fails then if my wife goes to the UK on a 6 month tourist visa can we appeal or reapply while she is in the UK or would she need to return to HK to apply? Hoping will not happen but waiting makes you think bof every eventuality.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


From my understanding you cannot apply from inside the UK, she would need to apply from HK. Also if your visa is refused they might deny her a tourist visa, for fear that she would stay in the uk illegally.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> Yes it is really unfair! I feel like it's never going to actually happen
> You would think as our applications are not in Sheffield we wouldnt have the long queue. :-/


I sent all the documents to sheffield, they returned them back within 6 days. I thought the application was being processed in Sheffield... They sent back all my photocopies too. Did they send back yours as well?


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> Yes it is really unfair! I feel like it's never going to actually happen
> You would think as our applications are not in Sheffield we wouldnt have the long queue. :-/


 It seems a lot of countries assessment centres are being closed down, I wondered if perhaps we had the misfortune of applying just before their workload gets moved to sheffield? Is there any way to check if the ones we were told our applications were going to are still processing visas? I know what you mean about feeling like it will never happen, it's horrible.


----------



## hisshiss

TabassumQureshi said:


> I sent all the documents to sheffield, they returned them back within 6 days. I thought the application was being processed in Sheffield... They sent back all my photocopies too. Did they send back yours as well?


 They still have all my and my husbands documents.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

hisshiss said:


> They still have all my and my husbands documents.


I read somewhere, applications that are made from abroad, they aim to send back all the documents within 10 days. I got mine back so soon and started to panic but then read that it is normal. Not sure about the copies though, i thought they should have kept them.


----------



## hisshiss

TabassumQureshi said:


> I read somewhere, applications that are made from abroad, they aim to send back all the documents within 10 days. I got mine back so soon and started to panic but then read that it is normal. Not sure about the copies though, i thought they should have kept them.


https://www.gov.uk/visa-documents-returned

I thought it was normal for them to keep documents until a decision had been made. Maybe somebody else will post in a minute saying if they got theirs returned to them. AmyA do they still have yours?


----------



## TabassumQureshi

hisshiss said:


> https://www.gov.uk/visa-documents-returned
> 
> I thought it was normal for them to keep documents until a decision had been made. Maybe somebody else will post in a minute saying if they got theirs returned to them. AmyA do they still have yours?



Visa info at Sheffield emailed my husband stating "for applications submitted in Pakistan we aim to return your documents within 5 working days of receipt"


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> Visa info at Sheffield emailed my husband stating "for applications submitted in Pakistan we aim to return your documents within 5 working days of receipt"


No we didnt get ours returned they still have everything. We submitted in Cairo and that was then sent off to Amman, in Jordan. 
I read that from March 2017 Cairo applications will be dealt with in Sheffield from now on so you would think Jordan wouldnt keep getting new applications?? I dunno, fact is we still are not hearing anything!


----------



## Sumbla

Hi all
I'm from Pakistan.Can anyone please tell me how the visa center staff will contact us when our passport is ready for collection??


----------



## DrQaiser

Hi all
UPDATE:
Finally got my visa after two refusals n 3 years of struggle 
Got it on This Tuesday the letter statez decision made on 22 May 
So everyone out there don't loose hope


----------



## hisshiss

DrQaiser said:


> Hi all
> UPDATE:
> Finally got my visa after two refusals n 3 years of struggle
> Got it on This Tuesday the letter statez decision made on 22 May
> So everyone out there don't loose hope


 Congratulations! Thanks for updating as well, it's great to hear some good news on here! 3 years is such a long time, I bet you are overjoyed. Keeping my fingers crossed we don't get a refusal but will cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## NZK

DrQaiser said:


> Hi all
> UPDATE:
> Finally got my visa after two refusals n 3 years of struggle
> Got it on This Tuesday the letter statez decision made on 22 May
> So everyone out there don't loose hope


Congratulations ?


----------



## MarkandEbony

craigukcitizen said:


> We chose the date of 15th June, so i'm hoping it will be that date or before, but the problem will be if it's after, because my wife moves out of her apartment on 15th and leaves her job on the 14th....so she should be able to travel here as a "guest" anyway, even if she has her passport....that being that it gets approved


Hi. Was your application processed in Sheffield? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## OddLion

They applied from the US, so it went to Sheffield. craigukcitizen had earlier written:

hey sorry for late reply, my wife got the email on 20th April saying 
"Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by and Entry Clearance Officer. "​




MarkandEbony said:


> Hi. Was your application processed in Sheffield?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkandEbony

OddLion said:


> They applied from the US, so it went to Sheffield. craigukcitizen had earlier written:
> 
> hey sorry for late reply, my wife got the email on 20th April saying
> "Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by and Entry Clearance Officer. "​


Thanks just trying to work out his time frame

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shraddha123

DrQaiser said:


> Hi all
> UPDATE:
> Finally got my visa after two refusals n 3 years of struggle
> Got it on This Tuesday the letter statez decision made on 22 May
> So everyone out there don't loose hope


Masha'Allah massive congratulations to u sister bet ur so happy, wish u a safe journey to the UK, you give us hope, it'll be our 3rd year as well this year. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

DrQaiser said:


> Hi all
> UPDATE:
> Finally got my visa after two refusals n 3 years of struggle
> Got it on This Tuesday the letter statez decision made on 22 May
> So everyone out there don't loose hope


3 years? Wow. That sure is some battle and patience. I don't think i'd be able to cope for that long.


----------



## AmyA

DrQaiser said:


> Hi all
> UPDATE:
> Finally got my visa after two refusals n 3 years of struggle
> Got it on This Tuesday the letter statez decision made on 22 May
> So everyone out there don't loose hope


Congratulations!! You must be so happy


----------



## DrQaiser

Thankyou all!!! Yes literally been a struggle! But all is well that ends weell  thanks to all of this wonderful group for all the hopes


----------



## melanogaster

Picked up my visa today! I had posted before about getting a code 3 landing (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...iving-uk/1242561-coded-entry-spouse-visa.html) and although some people were a bit rude (with one individual seemingly rooting for the visa to be denied), I decided to let the group know I got my visa to tell people: if you got a coded entry, it is not at all the end of the world. I stayed for about 3 weeks longer than I put on my landing card and got my visa, and was NOT an overstayer or break any rules as people had claimed.


----------



## Warda123

Hi all esp Pakistanis here....dr qaiser i had been following your posts and am soo happy for you finally getting it. I know one has to stay strong when married to a uk national especially. I just pray i dont give up unless i get the visa. hope to get it first time. just applied a few days ago. 

Tabassum qureshi i am so worried for you. priority and taking so long.hope it doesnot happens to me and hope your wait ends.

Please pray for my visa too.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

ShahryarJaura said:


> Hi all esp Pakistanis here....dr qaiser i had been following your posts and am soo happy for you finally getting it. I know one has to stay strong when married to a uk national especially. I just pray i dont give up unless i get the visa. hope to get it first time. just applied a few days ago.
> 
> Tabassum qureshi i am so worried for you. priority and taking so long.hope it doesnot happens to me and hope your wait ends.
> 
> Please pray for my visa too.



Inshallah you won't have to wait as long as me. My husband called the visa query number yesterday. It cost £20 and all they said is that it's still in process. No idea how much longer they will take.


----------



## emu77

Hi there,

Any Canadians who applied in April getting any news? I applied priority from Toronto on April 21 (date of Biometrics) and have heard nothing yet, anyone who applied within Canada at any point in April getting anything?

Thanks!


----------



## Shraddha123

melanogaster said:


> Picked up my visa today! I had posted before about getting a code 3 landing (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...iving-uk/1242561-coded-entry-spouse-visa.html) and although some people were a bit rude (with one individual seemingly rooting for the visa to be denied), I decided to let the group know I got my visa to tell people: if you got a coded entry, it is not at all the end of the world. I stayed for about 3 weeks longer than I put on my landing card and got my visa, and was NOT an overstayer or break any rules as people had claimed.


Congratulations 🎊

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mary7117

hisshiss said:


> My husband had the biometrics appointment 23rd of January, we got the "Application received" email on the 24th. Another poster on here, AmyA, has waited the same as me almost to the day. We thought we were about the longest waiting on here! Then saw your post. It is horrible. I really feel for you. I hope we all get news soon because this is just unfair. I will be doing as Joppa suggested and contacting my local MP once the election is over. I hope they help because I feel so powerless to do anything with all this.


Where is your husband applying from? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> Inshallah you won't have to wait as long as me. My husband called the visa query number yesterday. It cost £20 and all they said is that it's still in process. No idea how much longer they will take.



I can't believe you have had to wait so long!
It seems contacting them makes no odds, whenever I email them I get the same response word for word 
Did you have get the not straightforward email??


----------



## AmyA

Hi,

I just checked my visa4uk status and its changed from complete to In Active, does this mean this it is now being looked at by an ECO?


----------



## Sumbla

How did you check your visa status??I tried through their website but they demanded a computer number.what is computer number??


----------



## AmyA

Sumbla said:


> How did you check your visa status??I tried through their website but they demanded a computer number.what is computer number??


On the visa4uk website where you do the original application online.
You log in with your details which you registered with and there is a part saying status and its been saying completed for months and I checked randomly today and now says In Active and I can't print anything from the application like I could before. 
I really hope it means it is being looked at and may be soon!! 

Does anyone know??


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> I can't believe you have had to wait so long!
> It seems contacting them makes no odds, whenever I email them I get the same response word for word
> Did you have get the not straightforward email??



Yep i did get the not straightforward email after 3 months. I've just had enough now. Going to contact my MP next week and put in a complaint on the UKVI website.


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> On the visa4uk website where you do the original application online.
> You log in with your details which you registered with and there is a part saying status and its been saying completed for months and I checked randomly today and now says In Active and I can't print anything from the application like I could before.
> I really hope it means it is being looked at and may be soon!!
> 
> Does anyone know??


I got some news today! My husband received this email "Your passport and any returned supporting documents have now been sent back to you by courier to the address you provided when you submitted your application. You can track your package on DHL website with this waybill number: XXXXXXXXXX. XXXXXXXXXX . Please note that you will need to sign for your package when it arrives."

I checked on the visa4uk website and his application is also "In Active" So maybe you will hear something soon!

We never got the "decision made" email. I read that not everybody gets those, can anybody confirm? We also haven't been able to track the package yet but the email only arrived an hour ago so maybe that is why. Does anybody know how long it usually takes between that email and receiving the documents? 

Really hope it's approved.


----------



## hisshiss

Also just noticed on the TLS website it doesn't have a green tick next to "decision made" but it does for "documents ready for courier return" ?


----------



## TabassumQureshi

hisshiss said:


> Also just noticed on the TLS website it doesn't have a green tick next to "decision made" but it does for "documents ready for courier return" ?


Where did you apply from?


----------



## hisshiss

TabassumQureshi said:


> Where did you apply from?


My husband applied from Macedonia, we have been waiting since january.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

hisshiss said:


> My husband applied from Macedonia, we have been waiting since january.


It just seems like they are not processing many applications these days.


----------



## dmboman

emu77 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Any Canadians who applied in April getting any news? I applied priority from Toronto on April 21 (date of Biometrics) and have heard nothing yet, anyone who applied within Canada at any point in April getting anything?
> 
> Thanks!



I also applied priority from Toronto on March 29. It's been radio silence since the initial confirmation from Sheffield. Needless to say, I'm both annoyed and anxious.


----------



## emu77

dmboman said:


> I also applied priority from Toronto on March 29. It's been radio silence since the initial confirmation from Sheffield. Needless to say, I'm both annoyed and anxious.


Oh man, that's really disappointing! I was hoping that they were at least into April applications by now  Hopefully you hear soon, thanks for sharing! Keep me updated if you can!


----------



## dbendick

HI Amy A
What country are you applying from?
Keep us posted! Hope this change in the online status is a good sign


----------



## dbendick

sarahstheish said:


> Thank you! All the thoughts and additional information is giving us hope that we will get good news soon. I am sure all is fine with your application and that the waiting will be over soon!
> 
> Has been since April 15th that I have seen my husband (after application submission!)....


Hi - Any news yet? Your also from the US and looks like you applied just before me. The wait is very difficult esp as I'm pregnant and was planning on getting back to England for delivery with hubby, but not looking that way now :/


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> I got some news today! My husband received this email "Your passport and any returned supporting documents have now been sent back to you by courier to the address you provided when you submitted your application. You can track your package on DHL website with this waybill number: XXXXXXXXXX. XXXXXXXXXX . Please note that you will need to sign for your package when it arrives."
> 
> I checked on the visa4uk website and his application is also "In Active" So maybe you will hear something soon!
> 
> We never got the "decision made" email. I read that not everybody gets those, can anybody confirm? We also haven't been able to track the package yet but the email only arrived an hour ago so maybe that is why. Does anybody know how long it usually takes between that email and receiving the documents?
> 
> Really hope it's approved.


Ahhh yeahhhh thats awesome news! Fingers crossed for you!! I really hope the in active means this waiting game is nearly over!

I dont know when it actually changed as dont check that very often, maybe 2 weeks ago?

Its naughty they dont send the decision made email each time.

We paid for the SMS service so when its back at TLS in cairo he will go and get it. 

I hope you get good news!


----------



## AmyA

dbendick said:


> HI Amy A
> What country are you applying from?
> Keep us posted! Hope this change in the online status is a good sign


Hello, my husband applied from Egypt but the embassy dealing with it is Amman, in Jordan. We've been waiting 93 days I think now  Applied back in January!

How about you?


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> Yep i did get the not straightforward email after 3 months. I've just had enough now. Going to contact my MP next week and put in a complaint on the UKVI website.


Yes its gotta be worth checking with your MP as you have waited way too long with priority!


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> Also just noticed on the TLS website it doesn't have a green tick next to "decision made" but it does for "documents ready for courier return" ?


On my TLS tracker we don't even get that option of documents ready for courier.
Does your husband not have to go back to the TLS Centre to collect his passport?


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> On my TLS tracker we don't even get that option of documents ready for courier.
> Does your husband not have to go back to the TLS Centre to collect his passport?


I don't think so. I originally really thought he had to travel to Skopje, the capital and collect his passport but it seems they have sent it courier. He received a second email at around 5pm from DHL itself and we can now track the parcel. It has "sent from" and "being delivered to" addresses on the email, it was sent from ukvi Warsaw Poland today at just past 4pm. Estimated to be delivered by the 13th June. The sending to is his home address.
I'm actually worried because he lives at his parents house, their house is in a very rural village with no real house numbers or street names! I really hope the driver can find it. They do get regular mail, but I'm unsure if it will be passed over to a local company when it gets closer, who would be able to find it, or if it might be a driver who isn't used to the area which is a worry. 

I'm so nervous. 

I really hope you hear something soon. Do you plan to contract your local MP after the election is out of the way? I never checked on the visa4uk website either, just the tlscontact one. On my husbands tlscontact it has these check points 

Services Selected
Services paid
Application Submitted
Transferred for Decision
Received by UKVI
Decision Made
Ready for Courier Return
Dispatch by Courier

They get green ticks next to them as they are completed. But our decision made one is still red, but it could just be an error I guess as he never got the decision made email either.


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> I don't think so. I originally really thought he had to travel to Skopje, the capital and collect his passport but it seems they have sent it courier. He received a second email at around 5pm from DHL itself and we can now track the parcel. It has "sent from" and "being delivered to" addresses on the email, it was sent from ukvi Warsaw Poland today at just past 4pm. Estimated to be delivered by the 13th June. The sending to is his home address.
> I'm actually worried because he lives at his parents house, their house is in a very rural village with no real house numbers or street names! I really hope the driver can find it. They do get regular mail, but I'm unsure if it will be passed over to a local company when it gets closer, who would be able to find it, or if it might be a driver who isn't used to the area which is a worry.
> 
> I'm so nervous.
> 
> I really hope you hear something soon. Do you plan to contract your local MP after the election is out of the way? I never checked on the visa4uk website either, just the tlscontact one. On my husbands tlscontact it has these check points
> 
> Services Selected
> Services paid
> Application Submitted
> Transferred for Decision
> Received by UKVI
> Decision Made
> Ready for Courier Return
> Dispatch by Courier
> 
> They get green ticks next to them as they are completed. But our decision made one is still red, but it could just be an error I guess as he never got the decision made email either.


Yes I have heard some people don't actually get the decision made email. I wouldnt worry too much, I'm sure the driver will know the area allocated to him and worse case it prob would get sent back to the TLS centre at the capital. Also may have his number to call??At least the waiting is over and theres the end in sight! I so hope we get an email or text soon!

On our TLS we just get 

Services Selected
Services paid
Application Submitted
Transferred for Decision
Received by UKVI
Decision Made
Ready for Collection
Passport Returned

Its all green up until decision made 

Its mad that yours hasnt gone green yet, they're not very good at their communication are they!!!


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> Yes I have heard some people don't actually get the decision made email. I wouldnt worry too much, I'm sure the driver will know the area allocated to him and worse case it prob would get sent back to the TLS centre at the capital. Also may have his number to call??At least the waiting is over and theres the end in sight! I so hope we get an email or text soon!
> 
> On our TLS we just get
> 
> Services Selected
> Services paid
> Application Submitted
> Transferred for Decision
> Received by UKVI
> Decision Made
> Ready for Collection
> Passport Returned
> 
> Its all green up until decision made
> 
> Its mad that yours hasnt gone green yet, they're not very good at their communication are they!!!


Ours is green too all the way to decision made as well and had been like that for ages, since about 24th of jan, until until today when the dispatch by courier went green. It makes me worried that maybe they are just sending the supporting documents and that there is no decision? It did say passport and documents on the tls email though. It's all a bit confusing. 

I hope you get a decision soon. Have you checked on other forums to see if anybody there has sent their applications to Jordan recently? I just googled and it seems the in active status is something that happens when it goes over a certain number of days/weeks according to people on another forum.


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> Ours is green too all the way to decision made as well and had been like that for ages, since about 24th of jan, until until today when the dispatch by courier went green. It makes me worried that maybe they are just sending the supporting documents and that there is no decision? It did say passport and documents on the tls email though. It's all a bit confusing.
> 
> I hope you get a decision soon. Have you checked on other forums to see if anybody there has sent their applications to Jordan recently? I just googled and it seems the in active status is something that happens when it goes over a certain number of days/weeks according to people on another forum.


Yeah I tried googling it and I saw different things,one saying its in final stages and others saying it means after a certain months. Who knows!!

It is odd your decision made isnt green still, if they're sending the passport you must have a decision!

I can never seem to find others with their visas at Jordan, its changed to Sheffield from March anyway. I really hope I hear something soon!!


----------



## dbendick

AmyA said:


> Hello, my husband applied from Egypt but the embassy dealing with it is Amman, in Jordan. We've been waiting 93 days I think now  Applied back in January!
> 
> How about you?


I applied from the U.S. Priority which is unfortunately taking much longer at this time than we expected..  But nothing like 93 days! Hope you get word soon.


----------



## hisshiss

dbendick said:


> I applied from the U.S. Priority which is unfortunately taking much longer at this time than we expected..  But nothing like 93 days! Hope you get word soon.


I'm a day ahead of AmyA, and I make it 96 working days since biometrics. I have been tracking husbands parcel from ukvi and there is a chance it will arrive today! So scared. Also exhausted because I stayed up to watch the election. It's going to be a long day 

AmyA, I had a look to see if I could find any posts where the office was Jordan but they all seem to be from about this time last year or earlier, nothing recent. Have you tried contacting them again recently? Not sure if they charge for email now?


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> I'm a day ahead of AmyA, and I make it 96 working days since biometrics. I have been tracking husbands parcel from ukvi and there is a chance it will arrive today! So scared. Also exhausted because I stayed up to watch the election. It's going to be a long day
> 
> AmyA, I had a look to see if I could find any posts where the office was Jordan but they all seem to be from about this time last year or earlier, nothing recent. Have you tried contacting them again recently? Not sure if they charge for email now?


Ahh bet you're well excited! I can't wait for that day to come!
Is it 96 days?? Gawwwd! Either way its terribly long!

I did contact them a week or so ago and got the same response about it being escalated. 
I don't see the point in chasing again yet, if nothing by next week I might, unless you have to pay then I won't bother.

Fingers crossed your your result though!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> Where did you apply from?


Out of interest when you go on to the visa4uk website, what does your status say?

As we're wondering whether that changing means anything? Be interesting to know what yours says after 6 months.??


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> Ahh bet you're well excited! I can't wait for that day to come!
> Is it 96 days?? Gawwwd! Either way its terribly long!
> 
> I did contact them a week or so ago and got the same response about it being escalated.
> I don't see the point in chasing again yet, if nothing by next week I might, unless you have to pay then I won't bother.
> 
> Fingers crossed your your result though!! :fingerscrossed:


I've been using this to work out the days as it factors in weekends and bank holidays. Business days calculator in the UK and Ireland I got tired of counting them all! 

I was surprised we never got the "your application is being prepared for the ECO" or the "your application is with the ECO" type emails some people get. So maybe they are looking at your application and they are just so busy they haven't had chance to update the contact centre. I'm not sure what escalated means, we never had that either. I'm sure they can't possibly take much longer. Even if we get issued the visa I will stay on the forum as I'm anxious for you!


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> I've been using this to work out the days as it factors in weekends and bank holidays. Business days calculator in the UK and Ireland I got tired of counting them all!
> 
> I was surprised we never got the "your application is being prepared for the ECO" or the "your application is with the ECO" type emails some people get. So maybe they are looking at your application and they are just so busy they haven't had chance to update the contact centre. I'm not sure what escalated means, we never had that either. I'm sure they can't possibly take much longer. Even if we get issued the visa I will stay on the forum as I'm anxious for you!


I got the email a few days after we did biometrics that it's being prepared for the ECO and then they requested documents from us which were missing :/, then they told us it wasn't straightforward and that was the last from the actual embassy.

SOOOO hope we get the answer soon as the thought of going through this again kills me!! 
Keep us updated on your news


----------



## Mary7117

Has anyone applied from Morocco? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> I got the email a few days after we did biometrics that it's being prepared for the ECO and then they requested documents from us which were missing :/, then they told us it wasn't straightforward and that was the last from the actual embassy.
> 
> SOOOO hope we get the answer soon as the thought of going through this again kills me!!
> Keep us updated on your news



No news yet. The parcel had traveled from Warsaw to Skopje in record time, but now it has been handed over to the local post service, so estimated delivery is Tuesday! According to my husband that sounds about right for their postal system. He called their equivalent to the post office to check how long it roughly takes and they just said for him to call back on Monday as the package wasn't logged in to their system yet. This is torture now!


----------



## Warri2Basing

emu77 said:


> Oh man, that's really disappointing! I was hoping that they were at least into April applications by now  Hopefully you hear soon, thanks for sharing! Keep me updated if you can!


I applied in March, 17th from Nigeria (Abuja)....till date no response  ...although it's non-priority....I wish I had done priority tho...the wait is crazy


----------



## emu77

Warri2Basing said:


> I applied in March, 17th from Nigeria (Abuja)....till date no response  ...although it's non-priority....I wish I had done priority tho...the wait is crazy


I know, the wait is horrible! I'll keep my fingers crossed you hear something soon, although it seems like the good news has slowed down quite a bit, at least on this forum. I hope we see a big surge soon!

Good luck!


----------



## Mary7117

Warri2Basing said:


> I applied in March, 17th from Nigeria (Abuja)....till date no response  ...although it's non-priority....I wish I had done priority tho...the wait is crazy


You need to ring them up if you haven't had a confirmation email.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

They are inconsistent with sending emails... some people receive them at every stage, some do not. It has always been like this - when I applied for a fiancée visa in early July '12, I received the "documents are being prepared" email, and then I heard and received nothing from UKVI until a randomly sent "your visa has been issued" email, 13 days later - even at that, the email was sent in the afternoon of the day after the decision had been made... please note that they _no longer_ disclose their decision by email - you must now wait for your passport to do a back to you and check it to see what the outcome is; also, I applied _before_ the rule change in July '12 i.e. before the shift to processing settlement applications to Sheffield and at a time when even non-priority applications in Canada and the US were being decided in less than 3 weeks.


----------



## cake

I am wondering if anyone here applied fiance/spouse visa by using Scanning service, ( Not post to sheffiled ) Got your visa ?
Thanks


----------



## MarkandEbony

For us here in HK the VFS centre scanned and sent on April 24th. We are still waiting.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## AamirAamir

cake said:


> I am wondering if anyone here applied fiance/spouse visa by using Scanning service, ( Not post to sheffiled ) Got your visa ?
> Thanks


We applied priority using the scanning service. Got the 'received by Sheffield' email on April 18. Haven't heard anything back yet.



MarkandEbony said:


> For us here in HK the VFS centre scanned and sent on April 24th. We are still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Priority?


----------



## MarkandEbony

AamirAamir said:


> We applied priority using the scanning service. Got the 'received by Sheffield' email on April 18. Haven't heard anything back yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Priority?


Yes

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## cake

Thank you both of you for your reply. Please keep us posted how it goes. I am in a two minds of whether to use the scan service or post it to Sheffiled.. my documents from sponsor is on the way now to me. I am not sure which is faster. I think I am using priority service, it seems like taking a long time though..


----------



## ahindocha

Wondering if someone can help me/ provide some clarification 

Submitted a priority settlement visa application online for my fiancee on May 12th. Documents delivered to Sheffield on May 23rd. Still haven't received email confirmation about documents or that documents have been prepared for an ECO. 

I've seen people whose documents were received last week and have already been given to an ECO.

Should I be worried? Does everyone always get emails from UKVI?

Thank you so much!


----------



## hisshiss

ahindocha said:


> Wondering if someone can help me/ provide some clarification
> 
> Submitted a priority settlement visa application online for my fiancee on May 12th. Documents delivered to Sheffield on May 23rd. Still haven't received email confirmation about documents or that documents have been prepared for an ECO.
> 
> I've seen people whose documents were received last week and have already been given to an ECO.
> 
> Should I be worried? Does everyone always get emails from UKVI?
> 
> Thank you so much!


My husband and I never received the documents being prepared for ECO email. In fact we only ever got the documents received email, then generic replies when we emailed for an update, saying that there are no updates at this time. My husband made his application online on 11th of January, biometrics on the 23rd Jan and documents recieved email on the 24th Jan. This month on the 8th we got an email saying that my husbands passport and supporting documents were now being sent back to him, later the same day we got an email from DHL with a tracking number and are now waiting hoping our decision will arrive on Monday or Tuesday. If it does we will have been waiting 97 / 98 working days. Remember the visa office only count working days, so you are only on day 13, counting from when your documents arrived.

I wouldn't worry yet. You can try emailing them for an update but generally it isn't that helpful. A lot of us on here, even those who have paid priority, are experiencing really really long wait times. Sadly all you can do is sit tight and wait, email them, or pay for a costly phone call - possibly to be told that they have no new information. 

I know how awful it is waiting and not knowing. Hopefully you get some good news soon.


----------



## Mary7117

Hi! Does anyone know if it's possible go go from non-priority to priority application and how about this is done? Thank You!


----------



## hisshiss

Mary7117 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if it's possible go go from non-priority to priority application and how about this is done? Thank You!


From what I have read once you have sent the application it can't be changed sadly. I looked in to doing this myself and the consensus is that you can only pay priority at the time of making your application.


----------



## ahindocha

hisshiss said:


> My husband and I never received the documents being prepared for ECO email. In fact we only ever got the documents received email, then generic replies when we emailed for an update, saying that there are no updates at this time.


We haven't gotten the document received email yet - although I've heard that some people just don't get emails 

Thank you so much for your email. I was getting antsy because our lawyer was pretty confident the application would be processed within 10 business days. I've called the UKVI contact centre and all they can tell me is that the application has been 'in process' since our biometrics appointment. As you say - all we can do is wait and hope we hear back soon! 

Crossing my fingers and hoping that your decision comes through on Monday/ Tuesday


----------



## Mary7117

hisshiss said:


> From what I have read once you have sent the application it can't be changed sadly. I looked in to doing this myself and the consensus is that you can only pay priority at the time of making your application.


Oh ******! It's already been a month but I don't want to wait. Also on spouses pay slips are dated 30th of each month but on bank statements it shows salary on 28th of each month. Is that going to be a problem?


----------



## KMS

We have just had our spouse visa approved non-priority and we had to wait 12 weeks. Did not do priority as our 2nd application, 1st refused as did not show reason why I could not relocate to Jamaica! As a born brit, raised here and worked and lived here I was appalled. Anyway, 2nd app approved. Try and not stress about the dates you just need to show continual employment and payslips and the amounts etc...also a covering letter from your employer confirming your annual salary.


----------



## Mary7117

KMS said:


> We have just had our spouse visa approved non-priority and we had to wait 12 weeks. Did not do priority as our 2nd application, 1st refused as did not show reason why I could not relocate to Jamaica! As a born brit, raised here and worked and lived here I was appalled. Anyway, 2nd app approved. Try and not stress about the dates you just need to show continual employment and payslips and the amounts etc...also a covering letter from your employer confirming your annual salary.


What? Did you not appeal? That's not a good reason to be refused. I heard refusal decisions are quicker than approved decisions. In our conversations that i have submitted we do talk about relocation but the thing is partner is a science teacher and science teachers are limited in England hence why they are listed in the government occupational shortage list. So for them to turn around and refuse me on that will be ludicrous. However, we do talk about relocation and partner teaching in here at a university blah blah. We have sent off 8 pay slips plus employment letter and contract so should be ok.


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> No news yet. The parcel had traveled from Warsaw to Skopje in record time, but now it has been handed over to the local post service, so estimated delivery is Tuesday! According to my husband that sounds about right for their postal system. He called their equivalent to the post office to check how long it roughly takes and they just said for him to call back on Monday as the package wasn't logged in to their system yet. This is torture now!


At least you should hear something this week, I bet your both so anxious!! I cant wait to hear the news that the passport is being sent back to Cairo!!

Keeping everything crossed for you, the wait is nearly over


----------



## abbybear

I wonder how long, in general, it takes to get rejected? what im thinking is being rejected should be way quicker than being accepted.


----------



## MarkandEbony

abbybear said:


> I wonder how long, in general, it takes to get rejected? what im thinking is being rejected should be way quicker than being accepted.


Not sure. But there is a school of thought that if rejected on employment they will have contacted your employer first. In some cases people say they ask you to supply a missing document. But always quicker to say no than yes you would think. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## hisshiss

Our application was refused! and of all reasons it's because the ECO isn't satisfied we are in a genuine relationship. They also say that when they telephoned me for an interview I only mentioned meeting in person twice, I spoke about the time we first met and when we got married, I didn't mention the other times because she didn't ask! Ohhh, I feel so stupid and angry with myself for not sending more evidence. 
I guess we have to appeal, I have no idea where to start! Should I get legal help or do it myself?


----------



## abbybear

Hey guys!!!! Try this to check your application status.

https://contact-ukvi.homeoffice.gov.uk/app/visa_application/checkvisastatus


----------



## millie_c

hisshiss said:


> Our application was refused! and of all reasons it's because the ECO isn't satisfied we are in a genuine relationship. They also say that when they telephoned me for an interview I only mentioned meeting in person twice, I spoke about the time we first met and when we got married, I didn't mention the other times because she didn't ask! Ohhh, I feel so stupid and angry with myself for not sending more evidence.
> I guess we have to appeal, I have no idea where to start! Should I get legal help or do it myself?


Oh no  I'm so sorry  I can't imagine how you must feel - being made to wait for so long only to be refused a visa. HUG.


----------



## dbendick

hisshiss said:


> Our application was refused! and of all reasons it's because the ECO isn't satisfied we are in a genuine relationship. They also say that when they telephoned me for an interview I only mentioned meeting in person twice, I spoke about the time we first met and when we got married, I didn't mention the other times because she didn't ask! Ohhh, I feel so stupid and angry with myself for not sending more evidence.
> I guess we have to appeal, I have no idea where to start! Should I get legal help or do it myself?


oh no, i'm so sorry to hear it!


----------



## dbendick

abbybear said:


> Hey guys!!!! Try this to check your application status.
> 
> https://contact-ukvi.homeoffice.gov.uk/app/visa_application/checkvisastatus


hi abbybear - thanks for posting this. did it work for you? if so what identification number did you use? have tried my gwf, vaf and nhs number but it's not recognising any of those numbers.....


----------



## dbendick

dbendick said:


> hi abbybear - thanks for posting this. did it work for you? if so what identification number did you use? have tried my gwf, vaf and nhs number but it's not recognising any of those numbers.....


I have realized that this link is only for application from within the UK.


----------



## abbybear

Ive applied mine from hong kong and used my reference number to check, it says decided. 





dbendick said:


> dbendick said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi abbybear - thanks for posting this. did it work for you? if so what identification number did you use? have tried my gwf, vaf and nhs number but it's not recognising any of those numbers.....
> 
> 
> 
> I have realized that this link is only for application from within the UK.
Click to expand...


----------



## OddLion

It didn't work for me or another person I know either. 

Possibly it only works _after_ your application has been decided. Can anyone ask another already-decided applicant to try their tracking number (the one starting with GWF), so test this method?





dbendick said:


> hi abbybear - thanks for posting this. did it work for you? if so what identification number did you use? have tried my gwf, vaf and nhs number but it's not recognising any of those numbers.....


----------



## MarkandEbony

dbendick said:


> hi abbybear - thanks for posting this. did it work for you? if so what identification number did you use? have tried my gwf, vaf and nhs number but it's not recognising any of those numbers.....


Hi. Yea same here. Not recognising numbers

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> Our application was refused! and of all reasons it's because the ECO isn't satisfied we are in a genuine relationship. They also say that when they telephoned me for an interview I only mentioned meeting in person twice, I spoke about the time we first met and when we got married, I didn't mention the other times because she didn't ask! Ohhh, I feel so stupid and angry with myself for not sending more evidence.
> I guess we have to appeal, I have no idea where to start! Should I get legal help or do it myself?



Oh nooo! Im so gutted for you! Did you send photos and evidence of phone calls?

I think you would be better to reapply if you can because of the time it takes to appeal I hear is so long. We decided if we get refused we will re-apply.

Ahhh I'm really sorry you didnt get it.  Hope you're both ok!


----------



## emu77

hisshiss said:


> Our application was refused! and of all reasons it's because the ECO isn't satisfied we are in a genuine relationship. They also say that when they telephoned me for an interview I only mentioned meeting in person twice, I spoke about the time we first met and when we got married, I didn't mention the other times because she didn't ask! Ohhh, I feel so stupid and angry with myself for not sending more evidence.
> I guess we have to appeal, I have no idea where to start! Should I get legal help or do it myself?


I'm so so sorry! To have waited so long to be refused is heartbreaking. I hope you and your husband are ok. If you even had the strength to update us here you're a stronger person than me, I'd be in absolute pieces! 

I agree with AmyA, apparently the appeal process can take about a year, so you may do best to re-apply. However, I think an initial appeal goes to an ECO manager for review and they can either agree or disagree with the decision. I'm not sure what happens if they disagree, logically it would make the most sense to overturn the decision and issue the visa, but as it's the government, chaos, and not logic, seems to reign supreme. I believe there is a thread here about those going through the appeals process that may provide some insight to help you decide if you want to go through an appeal or re-apply.

Again, I'm so sorry you have to go through this! Just remember there are next steps and it's not over yet!


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> Oh nooo! Im so gutted for you! Did you send photos and evidence of phone calls?
> 
> I think you would be better to reapply if you can because of the time it takes to appeal I hear is so long. We decided if we get refused we will re-apply.
> 
> Ahhh I'm really sorry you didnt get it.  Hope you're both ok!


I've spoken to my doctor who is going to write a letter, so hopefully the appeal can be marked as urgent. I'm planning on going to CAB to ask for advice and then proceed from there.

I sent 10 photos and lots of skype chat logs. The thing is it was hard to find decent messages as we tend to call more than actually type. We submitted a lot of pages but the ECO suggested that they didn't cover a broad enough space of time, the issue with this is that the hard drive in my laptop broke and I sent it in for repairs, when I got my laptop back they had replaced the drive so I lost a lot of our old pictures, the ones that weren't uploaded to facebook. Also my husband had a similar issue, he had a problem with windows and when he got his laptop back he couldn't remember the log in details to his skype account so had to make a new one, so recovering the logs from a year back might not be possible. We did submit several months worth anyway. Also we omitted some because quiet frankly they are not the kind of messages I think the ECO would particularly want to read! Despite those messages perhaps showing more that it's a genuine relationship (if you catch my drift). I also sent whatsapp chat logs but again, mostly recent ones as I changed phone numbers and lost our old logs! It's so disheartening. 

I'm really confused as to how the appeal works or what happens, if we appeal we will be absolutely just winging it. Might be worth a try before we face applying again.


----------



## hisshiss

emu77 said:


> I'm so so sorry! To have waited so long to be refused is heartbreaking. I hope you and your husband are ok. If you even had the strength to update us here you're a stronger person than me, I'd be in absolute pieces!
> 
> I agree with AmyA, apparently the appeal process can take about a year, so you may do best to re-apply. However, I think an initial appeal goes to an ECO manager for review and they can either agree or disagree with the decision. I'm not sure what happens if they disagree, logically it would make the most sense to overturn the decision and issue the visa, but as it's the government, chaos, and not logic, seems to reign supreme. I believe there is a thread here about those going through the appeals process that may provide some insight to help you decide if you want to go through an appeal or re-apply.
> 
> Again, I'm so sorry you have to go through this! Just remember there are next steps and it's not over yet!


I don't even know if we can reapply as they still have most of our documents. They returned my husbands passport but kept back his birth certificate, our marriage certificate etc. There is also no refusal stamp in his passport which I was under the impression would be the case? 

Thanks for your kind words, I'm not going to give up even though I really do feel like it. I'm so exhausted from the whole process. I haven't cried yet, I just feel really numb, so I'm guessing it will all hit me in a couple of days. My husband was really disheartened and his mum was really upset for us as she knows how long we have been waiting and how desperate we are to see each other. 

As I said to AmyA, I will go to CAB and see if they can give me any advice at all, they do say that if we want to appeal we should send further evidence so we will have to try to get a massive amount of chat logs and also include things like cards and letters we have posted to each other hotel receipts if I still have them, bus tickets from skopje to his home town etc. We aren't the kind of people who sit and talk about the weather, so we mostly call and the logs we do have are either funny/silly or not at all something the ECO will appreciate having to read or look at!


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> I've spoken to my doctor who is going to write a letter, so hopefully the appeal can be marked as urgent. I'm planning on going to CAB to ask for advice and then proceed from there.
> 
> I sent 10 photos and lots of skype chat logs. The thing is it was hard to find decent messages as we tend to call more than actually type. We submitted a lot of pages but the ECO suggested that they didn't cover a broad enough space of time, the issue with this is that the hard drive in my laptop broke and I sent it in for repairs, when I got my laptop back they had replaced the drive so I lost a lot of our old pictures, the ones that weren't uploaded to facebook. Also my husband had a similar issue, he had a problem with windows and when he got his laptop back he couldn't remember the log in details to his skype account so had to make a new one, so recovering the logs from a year back might not be possible. We did submit several months worth anyway. Also we omitted some because quiet frankly they are not the kind of messages I think the ECO would particularly want to read! Despite those messages perhaps showing more that it's a genuine relationship (if you catch my drift). I also sent whatsapp chat logs but again, mostly recent ones as I changed phone numbers and lost our old logs! It's so disheartening.
> 
> I'm really confused as to how the appeal works or what happens, if we appeal we will be absolutely just winging it. Might be worth a try before we face applying again.



Yeah its so hard to know what to send isnt it. I wouldnt worry about sending in random conversations, they will prob most likely just look at the date range and frequency? But i don't know! 
I did skype and facebook chats and phone call logs from facebook call and also about 10 photos too ranging from 2011 to date. You just dont know what will be enough!!
Its a bit ridiculous to insinuate you've only met twice! 

Its such a shame for you  Don't give up hope though, so many people get refused on first attempt but everything is fixable. You have to do what you feel is best. I just hear a lot on these forums that the wait with an appeal is pretty lengthy! A lot of people suggest it's better to re-apply, even though that feels disheartening I know. 

See what the CAB say, you havent got to make your decision right away.


----------



## Shraddha123

hisshiss said:


> I've spoken to my doctor who is going to write a letter, so hopefully the appeal can be marked as urgent. I'm planning on going to CAB to ask for advice and then proceed from there.
> 
> I sent 10 photos and lots of skype chat logs. The thing is it was hard to find decent messages as we tend to call more than actually type. We submitted a lot of pages but the ECO suggested that they didn't cover a broad enough space of time, the issue with this is that the hard drive in my laptop broke and I sent it in for repairs, when I got my laptop back they had replaced the drive so I lost a lot of our old pictures, the ones that weren't uploaded to facebook. Also my husband had a similar issue, he had a problem with windows and when he got his laptop back he couldn't remember the log in details to his skype account so had to make a new one, so recovering the logs from a year back might not be possible. We did submit several months worth anyway. Also we omitted some because quiet frankly they are not the kind of messages I think the ECO would particularly want to read! Despite those messages perhaps showing more that it's a genuine relationship (if you catch my drift). I also sent whatsapp chat logs but again, mostly recent ones as I changed phone numbers and lost our old logs! It's so disheartening.
> 
> I'm really confused as to how the appeal works or what happens, if we appeal we will be absolutely just winging it. Might be worth a try before we face applying again.




Hi hisshiss, 

Firstly I'm so sorry your visa got refused been there before it truly is a horrible gutted feeling. 

However I wouldn't worry too much, I know appeal process is really long (we are currently appealing too) but a refusal like yours will easily be overturned at the review stage which is usually at 4 to 7 weeks after you have received your notice of pending appeal. 

Don't worry your not alone, if you want more information or want to discuss appeals more pree this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1197281




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Warda123

Hi hisshiss 
I feel you have been refused on relationship evidence. 
when did you first got into relationship.
From what date did you provide whatsapp records... ? 
Have you lost all previous records ? 
Remember someone from my country got refused twice due to Relationship evidence 
It is a very important aspect of the visa. 
I personally feel there is little chance of Ecm review overturn cause they are not satisfied and you seem to dont have older records of skype and whatsapp.... 
You have to be very careful with your second application aswell.....


----------



## MarkandEbony

OddLion said:


> It didn't work for me or another person I know either.
> 
> Possibly it only works _after_ your application has been decided. Can anyone ask another already-decided applicant to try their tracking number (the one starting with GWF), so test this method?


Did anyone else with a successful application try the tracker and put in the GWF number? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbendick

On June 6 I receivd an email in reference to my phone call enquiry statting "Your application is currently placed in the priority queue awaiting assessment by an ECO" There was not a reference number associated with it, just my GWF. 

Today I received an email "Your application is being considered and is currently awaiting approval. For further information about application processing times please visit
https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times" And this time there was a contact reference number which was the same number that I was given when I called in on the 2 of June.

Has anyone else received an email saying "your application is being considered and currently awaiting approval"? And if so do you know if it actually means your application is any closer to approval? or is it just another standard response?

thanks in advance for any feed back.


----------



## hisshiss

ShahryarJaura said:


> Hi hisshiss
> I feel you have been refused on relationship evidence.
> when did you first got into relationship.
> From what date did you provide whatsapp records... ?
> Have you lost all previous records ?
> Remember someone from my country got refused twice due to Relationship evidence
> It is a very important aspect of the visa.
> I personally feel there is little chance of Ecm review overturn cause they are not satisfied and you seem to dont have older records of skype and whatsapp....
> You have to be very careful with your second application aswell.....


I have the past 6 months of chat logs which are us waiting for the visa and talking daily, I can show that and even though it is after we applied it might help reassure the ECO. I also have a photograph of us at a the wedding of one of my husbands family. I didn't submit it before because its a largish professionally printed picture of us stood with the bride and groom, and wasn't sure if it would survive the trip (it's the only copy). It's also dated for a visit that they didn't take into account, so if I show this along with my flight tickets for that trip it might also help. Also since Skype updated it now only keeps 6 months worth of logs! Which is a nightmare. 

I do still have my old hard drive and it does actually have some very early screen shots of us on webcam but mostly doing silly things (there is one where I'm wearing a clay face mask for my skin and its a funny shade of green and I'm pulling faces, others where my husband is wearing christmas decorations hung all over his clothes etc... we left out the ridiculous ones because we thought they looked really unprofessional, but if its all we have we then we will just have to send them) I must take the old hard drive in to the local computer shop to get the data recovered. 

We actually did submit more than 10 pictures, I suggested 10 but we included more, probably around 30. I find it strange they have only considered us meeting twice, especially as both dates they are suggesting are january when it's minus temperatures but we included lots of pictures of me in summer wear such as vest tops and skirts, we also icluded a picture of my sister who flew out with me when she had some spare money and time off work, I mentioned that visit in the call as well when talking about if he had met any of my family. 

We have some letters we have sent to each other and some hand written notes as I was there last year for my birthday in march as well. 

I think we are just going to collect a massive amount of stuff and pass it on to them, they can pick through to find pictures and conversations that they deem most relevant. 

CAB telephone advice isn't available in my area, also they don't make appointments initially, so I will have to go in during the drop in hours. Might go really early and make sure I'm the first person there when they open. 

My doctor has got back to me and she has prepared a letter, so if it does end up going to court it should be marked as urgent now. I'm not sure if that makes it a great deal faster but we will see. Everything helps right now. 

It says if it goes to court we can have witnesses can attend, I'm guessing they could be anybody who can vouch for our relationship?


----------



## Warda123

Hishis what about older Chat records ? 
i think you have enough pics 
dont you chat other than on skype ?


----------



## hisshiss

ShahryarJaura said:


> Hishis what about older Chat records ?
> i think you have enough pics
> dont you chat other than on skype ?


Whatsapp messages, but I changed phone number twice during our relationship, once when a contract ended to a contract with a different company provided by my internet provider (talk talk) that seemed to be a really good deal then that company lowered the amount of data and minutes in that contract and it wasn't enough so I chose to swap again. When I changed sim card each time I had to create a new whatsapp and verify my new number so lost the older logs. 

There are facebook messages but they are more day to day "what time are you home?" and "i'll be on skype in an hour" type messages with large gaps as I rarely ever use facebook but the messenger can be handy to just update each other. These do go back a long long way though. 

I don't think extra pictures can hurt, especially ones that show us at family events like the family members wedding. I would rather send them than regret not sending them later. Also that wedding was the first time I met one of his two brothers. I had met his parents and one brother before and we were staying at his parents house, but that wedding was were I also met a lot of extended family. 

The letter doesn't really tell us where to send the documents, it says to provide them but doesn't really say how or who to? Really confusing!


----------



## Warri2Basing

I am  Hubby called UKVI yesterday (call cost £20), and he was told my app was assessed April 28th....and no decision has been made . Has any one received such response from an inquiry before, and how long did it take from that day (date of inquiry/or assessment) to get a decision?
I am just here keeping my :fingerscrossed: and hoping for the best


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> Whatsapp messages, but I changed phone number twice during our relationship, once when a contract ended to a contract with a different company provided by my internet provider (talk talk) that seemed to be a really good deal then that company lowered the amount of data and minutes in that contract and it wasn't enough so I chose to swap again. When I changed sim card each time I had to create a new whatsapp and verify my new number so lost the older logs.
> 
> There are facebook messages but they are more day to day "what time are you home?" and "i'll be on skype in an hour" type messages with large gaps as I rarely ever use facebook but the messenger can be handy to just update each other. These do go back a long long way though.
> 
> I don't think extra pictures can hurt, especially ones that show us at family events like the family members wedding. I would rather send them than regret not sending them later. Also that wedding was the first time I met one of his two brothers. I had met his parents and one brother before and we were staying at his parents house, but that wedding was were I also met a lot of extended family.
> 
> The letter doesn't really tell us where to send the documents, it says to provide them but doesn't really say how or who to? Really confusing!


Yeah I would just send what you can, it cant hurt. Was that the only thing it was refused on? 
I'm so worried about my application now! I keep reading the odd thing where I might of missed something! 

Do you know when you will get the rest of your documents back?
Its just so upsetting that you were refused on that, when it seems as thought you did send good evidence. 

Have you had your IHS refund yet?


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> Yeah I would just send what you can, it cant hurt. Was that the only thing it was refused on?
> I'm so worried about my application now! I keep reading the odd thing where I might of missed something!
> 
> Do you know when you will get the rest of your documents back?
> Its just so upsetting that you were refused on that, when it seems as thought you did send good evidence.
> 
> Have you had your IHS refund yet?


The ECO reasons for refusal were that we had not provided enough evidence of correspondence during our relationship. That our wedding had few guests and few pictures, and because I had only mentioned two visits in the phone call.

To save money we opted for a simple registry office wedding and then went to see his family and friends afterwards at his parents house. Pictures of this included brother and brothers wife, friends who lived locally and his mum and dad, with me and him. There was probably around 40 people in total that called in, then after about 25 who stayed on to have something to eat with us. Over the next day of staying at his parents house, his other brother came and his grandma, a few other relatives to wish us well and give us small gifts like chocolates. We wanted a small wedding as in Macedonia it is traditional to invite EVERYBODY and we simply couldn't afford to spend thousands and thousands of pounds on one day. It would have been a big insult to only invite say 50 people and hire a venue.
The wedding of a family member that we attended had over 300 guests! I may sound odd but I just can't justify spending thousands on one single day, especially when we don't own our own homes etc and the savings could go towards that! 

No IHS refund yet. I'm not even sure how to pay it again if they send it back? I'm really uncertain about the whole thing with appeal. First step I will gather documents, then I think I will take them in person to macedonia and see him. After that if it does end up going to court I will hopefully be prepared for it.

Thanks for replying, I really really hope you get better news than we have. I wouldn't wish this on anybody, it's really hard. We were never asked to provide extra documents, so maybe you have a better chance as they asked you from the off to provide missing things. So angry with myself for not talking about all visits in the call but when you aren't asked and they keep asking different questions it's hard to fit in mentioning it or just continue talking about yourself! If you get a call, I really suggest you make sure you mention things that are important even of they don't ask directly! 

There is 3 tick boxes on the appeal form, you can send sponsor, representative, witness. Does anybody know if I represent my husband if I am considered the representative? Unsure if to click sponsor, representative or both. My gut is telling me that as he cannot be here in person if it goes to court he must have a representative, even if it is me who is his sponsor. This is in regards to an oral hearing, which I personally think would be better for us as we are explaining complex relationship aspects not just black and white paperwork. 

28 days to get our stuff together


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> The ECO reasons for refusal were that we had not provided enough evidence of correspondence during our relationship. That our wedding had few guests and few pictures, and because I had only mentioned two visits in the phone call.
> 
> To save money we opted for a simple registry office wedding and then went to see his family and friends afterwards at his parents house. Pictures of this included brother and brothers wife, friends who lived locally and his mum and dad, with me and him. There was probably around 40 people in total that called in, then after about 25 who stayed on to have something to eat with us. Over the next day of staying at his parents house, his other brother came and his grandma, a few other relatives to wish us well and give us small gifts like chocolates. We wanted a small wedding as in Macedonia it is traditional to invite EVERYBODY and we simply couldn't afford to spend thousands and thousands of pounds on one day. It would have been a big insult to only invite say 50 people and hire a venue.
> The wedding of a family member that we attended had over 300 guests! I may sound odd but I just can't justify spending thousands on one single day, especially when we don't own our own homes etc and the savings could go towards that!
> 
> No IHS refund yet. I'm not even sure how to pay it again if they send it back? I'm really uncertain about the whole thing with appeal. First step I will gather documents, then I think I will take them in person to macedonia and see him. After that if it does end up going to court I will hopefully be prepared for it.
> 
> Thanks for replying, I really really hope you get better news than we have. I wouldn't wish this on anybody, it's really hard. We were never asked to provide extra documents, so maybe you have a better chance as they asked you from the off to provide missing things. So angry with myself for not talking about all visits in the call but when you aren't asked and they keep asking different questions it's hard to fit in mentioning it or just continue talking about yourself! If you get a call, I really suggest you make sure you mention things that are important even of they don't ask directly!
> 
> There is 3 tick boxes on the appeal form, you can send sponsor, representative, witness. Does anybody know if I represent my husband if I am considered the representative? Unsure if to click sponsor, representative or both. My gut is telling me that as he cannot be here in person if it goes to court he must have a representative, even if it is me who is his sponsor. This is in regards to an oral hearing, which I personally think would be better for us as we are explaining complex relationship aspects not just black and white paperwork.
> 
> 28 days to get our stuff together


I think if you appeal you're not allowed to provide any extra documents? But maybe I have got that wrong? 
It's made me really worry as we didn't have big wedding just went to the ministry and did it there, we didn't have a ceremony but I mentioned in my supporting letter that I wanted a wedding party here in uk with my friends and family. I didn't take any photos of the actually marriage day as it wasn't really a wedding day. 

Nothing I can do now, there's loads of things I keep seeing where I'm like oh noooo I didn't do that!!!!! I just wanna know now!!

I hope your appeal works out for you, and isn't too much waiting!! 
It's a bit wrong they didn't ask u about how many times u have met or how long you've been together when they rang u if that's what they were unsure of.


----------



## MarkandEbony

Hi all. 

As with many of you we are waiting for our visa. Showing how desperate we are i paid the 5 pounds fee to send an email on June 8th. 

I got this reply yesterday. A little more personal touch and hope can make some progress.

Hi. Got this mail today

Dear >Recipient's Name Redacted<

Thank you for your e-mail dated 08/06/17. Apologises for the late response.

Our records show that (gwf.......)is still awaiting a decision as of 1/06/17.

For a priority spouse visa we aim for 15 working days to process the application. As it is now outside the standard processing time for priority service, I will be giving this case to a manager.

Please send me the following details so I can give to a manager.

It was interesting to note that records had not been updated since June 1.

On the other hand i called them just before the email arrived. The guy was useless. 

'Yes sir, your application is awaiting decision. As you know settlement visas can take up to 120 days....etc etc.

Hoping the system can become much smoother. The longer we wait the more doubts creep into your mind.



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## emu77

MarkandEbony said:


> Hi all.
> 
> As with many of you we are waiting for our visa. Showing how desperate we are i paid the 5 pounds fee to send an email on June 8th.
> 
> I got this reply yesterday. A little more personal touch and hope can make some progress.
> 
> Hi. Got this mail today
> 
> Dear >Recipient's Name Redacted<
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail dated 08/06/17. Apologises for the late response.
> 
> Our records show that (gwf.......)is still awaiting a decision as of 1/06/17.
> 
> For a priority spouse visa we aim for 15 working days to process the application. As it is now outside the standard processing time for priority service, I will be giving this case to a manager.
> 
> Please send me the following details so I can give to a manager.
> 
> It was interesting to note that records had not been updated since June 1.
> 
> On the other hand i called them just before the email arrived. The guy was useless.
> 
> 'Yes sir, your application is awaiting decision. As you know settlement visas can take up to 120 days....etc etc.
> 
> Hoping the system can become much smoother. The longer we wait the more doubts creep into your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Thank you SO MUCH for posting this! I have been debating paying for the email because I assumed it was useless but was hoping someone would share if they did! Thanks for paving the way for all us desperate people  

I applied priority from Toronto in April and still nothing. I know there are no guarantees, but I really resent them taking all that money from us when they probably know full well it'll take close to the 60 day mark anyway. No country has the perfect system for processing visas, but there has to be a better way!


----------



## MarkandEbony

Yes, actually once you pay for one email, as long as you are following the same thread they don't charge anymore.

But as someone commented yesterday, hoping they can use all the extra priority fee money to upgrade the service or employ more staff. for us as a family with two little ones it is a real test of our trust in God.


----------



## OddLion

Thanks for posting this email MarkandEbony. It's good to know they reply, and it seems actually make some effort to push the system (we hope). If anyone else sends email and gets a reply, please let us know what they are saying.

OddLion



MarkandEbony said:


> Yes, actually once you pay for one email, as long as you are following the same thread they don't charge anymore.
> 
> But as someone commented yesterday, hoping they can use all the extra priority fee money to upgrade the service or employ more staff. for us as a family with two little ones it is a real test of our trust in God.


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> I think if you appeal you're not allowed to provide any extra documents? But maybe I have got that wrong?
> It's made me really worry as we didn't have big wedding just went to the ministry and did it there, we didn't have a ceremony but I mentioned in my supporting letter that I wanted a wedding party here in uk with my friends and family. I didn't take any photos of the actually marriage day as it wasn't really a wedding day.
> 
> Nothing I can do now, there's loads of things I keep seeing where I'm like oh noooo I didn't do that!!!!! I just wanna know now!!
> 
> I hope your appeal works out for you, and isn't too much waiting!!
> It's a bit wrong they didn't ask u about how many times u have met or how long you've been together when they rang u if that's what they were unsure of.


The letter my husband got had firstly a refusal letter, then on another page
"if you decide to appeal against the refusal of this application the decision will be reviewed with your grounds of appeal and the supporting documents you provide. You are strongly advised to complete all sections of the form and submit all relevant documents with your notice of appeal as it may be possible to resolve the points at issue without an appeal hearing" 

Then a form to fill out and send back. I'm guessing if I can show things that are contrary to what the eco says, such as only meeting twice, it might be possible to resolve it without a hearing? It's really confusing me. It doesn't give us anywhere to send the form back to either, so I have no idea were we are supposed to send it! I don't even know if there is a helpline number anywhere?


----------



## Warda123

Hisshiss i will suggest do a lawyer if you are so confused about the process. Dont take risks.


----------



## CuraFina

Hello everyone  I applied for fiance' visa on March 30th and I 've decided to enquire about my visa and pay for email on Monday, May 12th. I recieved a reply last night at 00.30 saying the status of your visa is 'awaiting for a decision'. Well,thank you very much! I really didn't know that. I chucked £6. They are useless!


----------



## TabassumQureshi

hisshiss said:


> Our application was refused! and of all reasons it's because the ECO isn't satisfied we are in a genuine relationship. They also say that when they telephoned me for an interview I only mentioned meeting in person twice, I spoke about the time we first met and when we got married, I didn't mention the other times because she didn't ask! Ohhh, I feel so stupid and angry with myself for not sending more evidence.
> I guess we have to appeal, I have no idea where to start! Should I get legal help or do it myself?


I am so sorry to hear that  i have heard that an appeal can take over a year. Is it not better for you to reapply?


----------



## hisshiss

TabassumQureshi said:


> I am so sorry to hear that  i have heard that an appeal can take over a year. Is it not better for you to reapply?


I'm hoping it can be resolved at the point of issue rather than actually go to court. especially as I can clear up with misunderstanding about only meeting twice! I just booked a flight for Monday, so at least that is something to look forward to. Right now we just want to see each other! We can do the online appeal form together that way and I can bring old flight tickets and hotel receipts that I've got. 

AmyA do you have any news yet? keeping everything crossed for you. 

I'll still be able to update on here while I'm away.


----------



## pixelrage09

MarkandEbony said:


> Hi all.
> 
> As with many of you we are waiting for our visa. Showing how desperate we are i paid the 5 pounds fee to send an email on June 8th.
> 
> I got this reply yesterday. A little more personal touch and hope can make some progress.
> 
> Hi. Got this mail today
> 
> Dear >Recipient's Name Redacted<
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail dated 08/06/17. Apologises for the late response.
> 
> Our records show that (gwf.......)is still awaiting a decision as of 1/06/17.
> 
> For a priority spouse visa we aim for 15 working days to process the application. As it is now outside the standard processing time for priority service, I will be giving this case to a manager.
> 
> Please send me the following details so I can give to a manager.
> 
> It was interesting to note that records had not been updated since June 1.
> 
> On the other hand i called them just before the email arrived. The guy was useless.
> 
> 'Yes sir, your application is awaiting decision. As you know settlement visas can take up to 120 days....etc etc.
> 
> Hoping the system can become much smoother. The longer we wait the more doubts creep into your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Hi Mark,

I got the same email as you, only difference being that our file as been "awaiting a decision" since 10/05/2017. Does anyone know how long it takes to go from "awaiting a decision" status to "decided"? 

And did Sheffield tell you anything about when they will finally get around to making a decision?


----------



## MarkandEbony

pixelrage09 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I got the same email as you, only difference being that our file as been "awaiting a decision" since 10/05/2017. Does anyone know how long it takes to go from "awaiting a decision" status to "decided"?
> 
> And did Sheffield tell you anything about when they will finally get around to making a decision?


No idea....

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkandEbony

pixelrage09 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I got the same email as you, only difference being that our file as been "awaiting a decision" since 10/05/2017. Does anyone know how long it takes to go from "awaiting a decision" status to "decided"?
> 
> And did Sheffield tell you anything about when they will finally get around to making a decision?


When did you apply? From where? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixelrage09

MarkandEbony said:


> When did you apply? From where?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Husband applied on 02/02/2017 from VFS New-Delhi in India. We got an email in May stating that, "case not straightforward blah blah" and then when we checked for email status last week, we got the "awaiting a decision" email. 

Not really sure how long this process takes, but we are very close to hitting the 24-week time frame come 13th July. 

Where and when did you apply?


----------



## MarkandEbony

pixelrage09 said:


> Husband applied on 02/02/2017 from VFS New-Delhi in India. We got an email in May stating that, "case not straightforward blah blah" and then when we checked for email status last week, we got the "awaiting a decision" email.
> 
> Not really sure how long this process takes, but we are very close to hitting the 24-week time frame come 13th July.
> 
> Where and when did you apply?


We did biometrics in Hong Kong on April 24th. Paid the priority fee. Hoping to depart July 28th. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixelrage09

hisshiss said:


> I've spoken to my doctor who is going to write a letter, so hopefully the appeal can be marked as urgent. I'm planning on going to CAB to ask for advice and then proceed from there.
> 
> I sent 10 photos and lots of skype chat logs. The thing is it was hard to find decent messages as we tend to call more than actually type. We submitted a lot of pages but the ECO suggested that they didn't cover a broad enough space of time, the issue with this is that the hard drive in my laptop broke and I sent it in for repairs, when I got my laptop back they had replaced the drive so I lost a lot of our old pictures, the ones that weren't uploaded to facebook. Also my husband had a similar issue, he had a problem with windows and when he got his laptop back he couldn't remember the log in details to his skype account so had to make a new one, so recovering the logs from a year back might not be possible. We did submit several months worth anyway. Also we omitted some because quiet frankly they are not the kind of messages I think the ECO would particularly want to read! Despite those messages perhaps showing more that it's a genuine relationship (if you catch my drift). I also sent whatsapp chat logs but again, mostly recent ones as I changed phone numbers and lost our old logs! It's so disheartening.
> 
> I'm really confused as to how the appeal works or what happens, if we appeal we will be absolutely just winging it. Might be worth a try before we face applying again.


Hi hisshiss,

Sorry to read about your refusal. It's absolutely appalling that you should be refused on the basis of not being in a genuine relationship and I think you have very strong grounds to win your appeal since a judge will look at your case more favourably. 

Also, what is this CAB that you mention? And how would a doctor's letter help? Based on medical grounds? I'm wondering if I should go see a doctor for panic attacks due to this whole process (we are still waiting to hear a response for our application), but I'm not sure if HO will consider panic attacks as medical grounds for expediting our case. 

Do keep us posted and I wish you the very best!


----------



## emu77

OddLion said:


> Thanks for posting this email MarkandEbony. It's good to know they reply, and it seems actually make some effort to push the system (we hope). If anyone else sends email and gets a reply, please let us know what they are saying.
> 
> OddLion


I went ahead and emailed them after MarkandEbony posted his reply. I emailed them yesterday and got the following reply today:

Dear emu77,

Thank you for your email dated 14.06.2017. I have checked the details of your application and can confirm that as of 25.04.2017 it is still awaiting a decision. However if you could provide the following information i may be able to investigate further:

*Date of Birth:
*IHS Reference number (if applicable):
*Passport number:
*Place of submission (City&Country):
*Type of visa applied for:
*Date of biometrics:
*Nationality:
*Applicant's Email:

Please note the onus is upon individual customers to ensure that they satisfy the requirements set out in the guidance material. The guidance material accompanies each and every application form. UK Visas and Immigration is not able to give, indicate or advise upon the outcome of any such application prior to it being given full and careful consideration.

Directing you to the guidance material is the only advice we can give you. If you need any further help you should seek independent immigration advice. Immigration advisers can help you with immigration matters, including completion of forms and representing you at a tribunal. The Office of the Immigration Services Commissioner (OISC) regulates immigration advisers, which means they must meet certain standards.

Kind Regards,
xxxx
UK Visa and Immigration


I mentioned in my original email that I was confused by previous responses to emails (first told decision was delayed, second that there was no record in the system) and that I paid priority so I think that's why they may attempt to look into it further, but I'm not expecting much. I do appreciate that this at least seems like less of an automated response. I replied to them and expressed concern that although I paid priority back in April I am aware that there are others who applied later than me and have already received a decision so I'm hoping that'll give a little push for them to actually look into it, but I won't hold my breath!


----------



## emu77

pixelrage09 said:


> Hi hisshiss,
> 
> Sorry to read about your refusal. It's absolutely appalling that you should be refused on the basis of not being in a genuine relationship and I think you have very strong grounds to win your appeal since a judge will look at your case more favourably.
> 
> Also, what is this CAB that you mention? And how would a doctor's letter help? Based on medical grounds? I'm wondering if I should go see a doctor for panic attacks due to this whole process (we are still waiting to hear a response for our application), but I'm not sure if HO will consider panic attacks as medical grounds for expediting our case.
> 
> Do keep us posted and I wish you the very best!


CAB is citizen's advice bureau, they are really helpful and they're free to use, they can inform you of your rights and help give you ideas for next steps (not just for immigration, they're great for a wide range of things).

As for getting a Doctor's note, I feel relatively confident in saying it will not help your application at this time. I've suffered from anxiety/panic attacks long before this application and if I thought it would've helped I would've written it on every page of the application! Unfortunately, this is not something that is taken into account. There are some women who are pregnant and waiting for their visa to come through, hoping to give birth in the UK, but their applications aren't being moved along any faster than anyone else's. Unfortunately, it's just a horrible waiting game at this point!


----------



## pixelrage09

emu77 said:


> CAB is citizen's advice bureau, they are really helpful and they're free to use, they can inform you of your rights and help give you ideas for next steps (not just for immigration, they're great for a wide range of things).
> 
> As for getting a Doctor's note, I feel relatively confident in saying it will not help your application at this time. I've suffered from anxiety/panic attacks long before this application and if I thought it would've helped I would've written it on every page of the application! Unfortunately, this is not something that is taken into account. There are some women who are pregnant and waiting for their visa to come through, hoping to give birth in the UK, but their applications aren't being moved along any faster than anyone else's. Unfortunately, it's just a horrible waiting game at this point!



Does a case for someone going through cancer treatment help? My husband's sister in the UK is undergoing treatment for cancer and even though my husband applied for spouse visa to come live with me, does it help if it still relates to another member of his family?


----------



## Joppa

Not really.


----------



## MarkandEbony

Anyone getting much joy with the status tracking site?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## TabassumQureshi

hisshiss said:


> I'm hoping it can be resolved at the point of issue rather than actually go to court. especially as I can clear up with misunderstanding about only meeting twice! I just booked a flight for Monday, so at least that is something to look forward to. Right now we just want to see each other! We can do the online appeal form together that way and I can bring old flight tickets and hotel receipts that I've got.
> 
> AmyA do you have any news yet? keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> I'll still be able to update on here while I'm away.


All the best i hope it works out


----------



## TabassumQureshi

pixelrage09 said:


> Husband applied on 02/02/2017 from VFS New-Delhi in India. We got an email in May stating that, "case not straightforward blah blah" and then when we checked for email status last week, we got the "awaiting a decision" email.
> 
> Not really sure how long this process takes, but we are very close to hitting the 24-week time frame come 13th July.
> 
> Where and when did you apply?


My husband applied from Pakistan in December. we have hit 26 weeks already and we paid for priority service. Still no news


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> My husband applied from Pakistan in December. we have hit 26 weeks already and we paid for priority service. Still no news


Try getting your local MP involved to see if they are able to help you.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Try getting your local MP involved to see if they are able to help you.


Yep i did that this week on Wednesday, waiting for the response. Also called Home office to escalate the case.


----------



## pixelrage09

TabassumQureshi said:


> My husband applied from Pakistan in December. we have hit 26 weeks already and we paid for priority service. Still no news


Hi Tabassum,

I'm so sorry to hear that you have been dealing with HO for this long without a response. I know how stressful and demanding the wait can be..

Did you receive a on-hold email relating to the supreme court decision?


----------



## TabassumQureshi

It's really frustrating to be stuck in this situation. No I didn't. It's only been two days since we escalated the case and contacted mp.


----------



## Mary7117

Sorry to hear that. I know people who applied the same time from Pakistan as you and have already had their decisions. They must have lost your file unless your case is complicated and they need more time.


----------



## takemetoversailles

Hi guys! I'd like to introduce myself! I just sent off my documents last night. Paid priority so I haven't found an updated time scale as to when I should expect it back! Should be there by Tuesday  looking forward to getting to know y'all more over these next grueling weeks!!


----------



## MarkandEbony

takemetoversailles said:


> Hi guys! I'd like to introduce myself! I just sent off my documents last night. Paid priority so I haven't found an updated time scale as to when I should expect it back! Should be there by Tuesday  looking forward to getting to know y'all more over these next grueling weeks!!


Hi. Sent from where?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## takemetoversailles

MarkandEbony said:


> Hi. Sent from where?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Sent from the US! OKC to be exact!


----------



## Mary7117

Hey I am probably getting anxiety over nothing but can they fail you if you don't have a proper marriage celebration? All the rest of the evidence of genuine relationship is there. It's the marriage celebration which was very short because we didn't even know we would be married due to the long marriage process in Morocco. We got married three days before I was due to fly back so I had a short celebration with the family. We have couple of pictures to prove it but our engagement process was big the year before and we took lots of pictures. Just feeling anxious at 3am and needed to let it out. :-(


----------



## emu77

Mary7117 said:


> Hey I am probably getting anxiety over nothing but can they fail you if you don't have a proper marriage celebration? All the rest of the evidence of genuine relationship is there. It's the marriage celebration which was very short because we didn't even know we would be married due to the long marriage process in Morocco. We got married three days before I was due to fly back so I had a short celebration with the family. We have couple of pictures to prove it but our engagement process was big the year before and we took lots of pictures. Just feeling anxious at 3am and needed to let it out. :-(


It shouldn't be an issue if all other evidence was there. I had a very small ceremony (10 of us in total, including my husband and I) but this is how I wanted it, even if this visa wasn't an issue I would've opted for the smallest wedding possible. They won't punish you for doing something small, it's your choice, and it sounds like you provided evidence that family/other people were involved so I don't think they'll deny you a visa for that.


----------



## millie_c

For anyone wondering how long it's taking the UKVI, I took note of April (and earlier) applicants who are still waiting so you can compare. I didn't include May/June applicants as I think it's still a bit too early. Hope this info is useful.

Note: My count may differ from yours. I counted from the “documentation received” date since assessment can only begin once the UKVI (Sheffield) has the documents. Additionally, for the time elapsed part, the number I provided is only an approximate count of the WORKING weeks.

AS OF JUNE 19

*AmyA*
Country: Egypt
Biometrics: Jan 24
Documentation received: Jan 25
Processing type: NON-PRIORITY
Time elapsed: 20 weeks

*hayleeonfire*
Country: USA
Biometrics: April 13
Documentation received: April 18
Processing type: PRIORITY
Time elapsed: 8.5 weeks - not sure if user got a decision by now
Last seen: May 31

*AshCasey11*
Country: Australia
Biometrics: April 10
Documentation received: April 21
Processing type: PRIORITY
Time elapsed: 7.5 weeks

*dbendick*
Country: USA
Biometrics: April 27
Documentation received: May 5
Processing type: PRIORITY
Time elapsed: 7 weeks - not sure if user got a decision by now
Last seen: June 13

*TabassumQureshi*
Country: Pakistan
Biometrics: Dec 7
Documentation received: Dec 21
Processing type: PRIORITY
Time elapsed: 24 weeks

*MarkandEbony*
Country: Hong Kong
Biometrics: April 24
Documentation received: May 2 (Sheffield)
Processing type: PRIORITY
Time elapsed: 6.5 weeks

*heidiveronica*
Country: USA
Biometrics: April 13
Documentation received: April 23
Processing type: NON-PRIORITY
Time elapsed: 7.5 weeks

*Warri2Basing*
Country: Nigeria
Biometrics: March 17
Documentation received: April 5 (Just a guess; no certainty)
Processing type: NON-PRIORITY
Time elapsed: 10 weeks

*AamirAamir*
Country: Germany
Biometrics: ?
Documentation received: April 18
Processing type: PRIORITY
Time elapsed: 8.5 weeks - not sure if user got a decision by now
Last seen: June 15

*emu77*
Country: Canada
Biometrics: April 21
Documentation received: April 25
Processing type: PRIORITY
Time elapsed: 7.5 weeks


I'm sure I missed some users and made some mistakes, so feel free to share the correct info.


----------



## Mary7117

emu77 said:


> It shouldn't be an issue if all other evidence was there. I had a very small ceremony (10 of us in total, including my husband and I) but this is how I wanted it, even if this visa wasn't an issue I would've opted for the smallest wedding possible. They won't punish you for doing something small, it's your choice, and it sounds like you provided evidence that family/other people were involved so I don't think they'll deny you a visa for that.


Thank you for your reply. We only put pictures of us, his mother and sister in the small marriage ceremony. It would be a petty thing to fail on because all the other evidence of genuine relationship is there e.g. engagement and the amount of times I have gone to visit him. I regret not doing priority as we were given the wrong information by our solicitor about the duration it took. Had I known it was around 15 working days I would have taken it. We submitted early of last month and time is passing so slowly. I know we have no chance of a decision untill August (if we're lucky), September or October. The whole wait is killing me :-(


----------



## emu77

millie_c said:


> For anyone wondering how long it's taking the UKVI, I took note of April (and earlier) applicants who are still waiting so you can compare. I didn't include May/June applicants as I think it's still a bit too early. Hope this info is useful.
> 
> Note: My count may differ from yours. I counted from the “documentation received” date since assessment can only begin once the UKVI (Sheffield) has the documents. Additionally, for the time elapsed part, the number I provided is only an approximate count of the WORKING weeks.
> 
> AS OF JUNE 19
> 
> *AmyA*
> Country: Egypt
> Biometrics: Jan 24
> Documentation received: Jan 25
> Processing type: NON-PRIORITY
> Time elapsed: 20 weeks
> 
> *hayleeonfire*
> Country: USA
> Biometrics: April 13
> Documentation received: April 18
> Processing type: PRIORITY
> Time elapsed: 8.5 weeks - not sure if user got a decision by now
> Last seen: May 31
> 
> *AshCasey11*
> Country: Australia
> Biometrics: April 10
> Documentation received: April 21
> Processing type: PRIORITY
> Time elapsed: 7.5 weeks
> 
> *dbendick*
> Country: USA
> Biometrics: April 27
> Documentation received: May 5
> Processing type: PRIORITY
> Time elapsed: 7 weeks - not sure if user got a decision by now
> Last seen: June 13
> 
> *TabassumQureshi*
> Country: Pakistan
> Biometrics: Dec 7
> Documentation received: Dec 21
> Processing type: PRIORITY
> Time elapsed: 24 weeks
> 
> *MarkandEbony*
> Country: Hong Kong
> Biometrics: April 24
> Documentation received: May 2 (Sheffield)
> Processing type: PRIORITY
> Time elapsed: 6.5 weeks
> 
> *heidiveronica*
> Country: USA
> Biometrics: April 13
> Documentation received: April 23
> Processing type: NON-PRIORITY
> Time elapsed: 7.5 weeks
> 
> *Warri2Basing*
> Country: Nigeria
> Biometrics: March 17
> Documentation received: April 5 (Just a guess; no certainty)
> Processing type: NON-PRIORITY
> Time elapsed: 10 weeks
> 
> *AamirAamir*
> Country: Germany
> Biometrics: ?
> Documentation received: April 18
> Processing type: PRIORITY
> Time elapsed: 8.5 weeks - not sure if user got a decision by now
> Last seen: June 15
> 
> *emu77*
> Country: Canada
> Biometrics: April 21
> Documentation received: April 25
> Processing type: PRIORITY
> Time elapsed: 7.5 weeks
> 
> 
> I'm sure I missed some users and made some mistakes, so feel free to share the correct info.


Wow. That's amazing, thank you for taking the time to do that, it's helpful to see it all in one place! Total superstar!


----------



## emu77

Mary7117 said:


> Thank you for your reply. We only put pictures of us, his mother and sister in the small marriage ceremony. It would be a petty thing to fail on because all the other evidence of genuine relationship is there e.g. engagement and the amount of times I have gone to visit him. I regret not doing priority as we were given the wrong information by our solicitor about the duration it took. Had I known it was around 15 working days I would have taken it. We submitted early of last month and time is passing so slowly. I know we have no chance of a decision untill August (if we're lucky), September or October. The whole wait is killing me :-(


We only handed in a few photos of the wedding, one with his and my family together (only immediate family were present, so 5 on each side), one with the siblings, and then a couple of the ceremony. I don't think they'll punish anyone for having a small wedding as many opt to do it that way these days!

I know how you feel about the wait, it is excruciating! We did priority and we're coming up to an 8 week wait, I'm only hoping we hear by day 60 at the latest. And as you can see from Milliec's amazing timeline she made, many people who have paid priority are waiting ages so I don't know how helpful priority actually is, therefore you may have saved yourself some serious cash and won't have to wait much longer than the rest of us who paid priority! At least you know you have some time, and although it doesn't make it easier, you can give a good go at trying to distract yourself in the meantime  I'll keep everything crossed that you hear early!


----------



## MarkandEbony

emu77 said:


> Wow. That's amazing, thank you for taking the time to do that, it's helpful to see it all in one place! Total superstar!


Thanks so much. I am still curious to know you all put your GWF number in the tracking site what responses are your getting?

https://contact-ukvi.homeoffice.gov.uk/app/visa_application/checkvisastatus

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> I'm hoping it can be resolved at the point of issue rather than actually go to court. especially as I can clear up with misunderstanding about only meeting twice! I just booked a flight for Monday, so at least that is something to look forward to. Right now we just want to see each other! We can do the online appeal form together that way and I can bring old flight tickets and hotel receipts that I've got.
> 
> AmyA do you have any news yet? keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> I'll still be able to update on here while I'm away.


Hey,

I've been working away so not been on here. Still no news, think today is now day 101!! 

Have you had any more thoughts on what you will do?

I really hope we hear soon! Also everyone else who has waited endlessly! 

Hope you have a lovely break away with your husband too, that will be nice!!


----------



## TabassumQureshi

Mary7117 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I know people who applied the same time from Pakistan as you and have already had their decisions. They must have lost your file unless your case is complicated and they need more time.


It could be anything but they should have the courtesy to contact us letting us know why it is delayed. The MP has sent me a letter stating that he has contacted the home office and will send me their response as soon as he receives it. I just have to wait and see.


----------



## dbendick

MarkandEbony said:


> Thanks so much. I am still curious to know you all put your GWF number in the tracking site what responses are your getting?
> 
> https://contact-ukvi.homeoffice.gov.uk/app/visa_application/checkvisastatus
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Hi MarkandEbony,
I have tried putting my gwf and my ihs number into this link and it does not work for me.
I have heard that other people have had luck with it - curious as to why some are getting feedback from it and others are not. Perhaps it has to do with where the application process is.


----------



## Mary7117

emu77 said:


> We only handed in a few photos of the wedding, one with his and my family together (only immediate family were present, so 5 on each side), one with the siblings, and then a couple of the ceremony. I don't think they'll punish anyone for having a small wedding as many opt to do it that way these days!
> 
> I know how you feel about the wait, it is excruciating! We did priority and we're coming up to an 8 week wait, I'm only hoping we hear by day 60 at the latest. And as you can see from Milliec's amazing timeline she made, many people who have paid priority are waiting ages so I don't know how helpful priority actually is, therefore you may have saved yourself some serious cash and won't have to wait much longer than the rest of us who paid priority! At least you know you have some time, and although it doesn't make it easier, you can give a good go at trying to distract yourself in the meantime  I'll keep everything crossed that you hear early!


Your sound much better than mines. Our wedding was a nightmare in Morocco we had to go through so many procedures. You wouldn't even imagine and we never even thought that we would be married. To be married is a huge relief. I just really hope they accept it. Everything is evident. It's a matter of time when they pick my file up. Gosh 8 weeks! Where are you applying from? Good luck to you!


----------



## Mary7117

TabassumQureshi said:


> It could be anything but they should have the courtesy to contact us letting us know why it is delayed. The MP has sent me a letter stating that he has contacted the home office and will send me their response as soon as he receives it. I just have to wait and see.


I would have hounded them after 60 days. Usually if you hound them somehow they make a decision quicker. I am definitely going to hound them even if i waste 100 pounds on emails. When did you apply?


----------



## emu77

Mary7117 said:


> Your sound much better than mines. Our wedding was a nightmare in Morocco we had to go through so many procedures. You wouldn't even imagine and we never even thought that we would be married. To be married is a huge relief. I just really hope they accept it. Everything is evident. It's a matter of time when they pick my file up. Gosh 8 weeks! Where are you applying from? Good luck to you!


Well at least your married, I'm sure your evidence will be sufficient to show a genuine relationship. I applied priority from Canada. I'm not sure why but there seems to be a particularly long hold up for some countries, Canada included so just have to sit through the horrible wait


----------



## emu77

MarkandEbony said:


> Thanks so much. I am still curious to know you all put your GWF number in the tracking site what responses are your getting?
> 
> https://contact-ukvi.homeoffice.gov.uk/app/visa_application/checkvisastatus
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Just tried it and it's not working. It's strange that it's working for some who applied outside the UK as it's not supposed to, but just another random encounter that doesn't make sense with the UKVI system shouldn't really be a surprise I guess.


----------



## MarkandEbony

When say it is working for some, apart from the decided status or number not recognized, are others getting any other responses?


----------



## Pawsandfurry

Hello guys,

Im also waiting for my spouse visa decision, my concern is my husband cover letter forgot to mention our plan in the future once im settled in uk, but in my cover letter(wife) i did mention our plans in the future. do you guys think clearance officer will make it a big deal? And they will refused the application for that matter? Knowing you provide all the documents. This waiting game gives me so much anxiety.


----------



## millie_c

Pawsandfurry said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Im also waiting for my spouse visa decision, my concern is my husband cover letter forgot to mention our plan in the future once im settled in uk, but in my cover letter(wife) i did mention our plans in the future. do you guys think clearance officer will make it a big deal? And they will refused the application for that matter? Knowing you provide all the documents. This waiting game gives me so much anxiety.


Don't worry, I doubt it will have any effect. They probably don't care about the letters to be honest. As long as you submitted all the requirements, you should be fine.


----------



## MaaikeAU

*frustration and confusion*

I am going out of my mind. I don't understand the timeframes given as guides.

I submitted an ancestry application 6 June, did Biometrics on 13th. I also paid priority. What date does the time start ticking? 

The only communication I received was an email from Manilla deferrals abut paying the additional IHS fee for my three dependents (which I was expecting and paid on the day) on the 14 and 15th. In this email it said non-settlement applications should be processed in 3-5 days. I have had no confirmation that my application was received at all as I am the primary applicant and didn't need to pay the additional IHS fee. 

I called the UK visa and immigration line today (20th June) and they have no record of the applications. 

How worried should I be?


----------



## Pawsandfurry

millie_c said:


> Pawsandfurry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Im also waiting for my spouse visa decision, my concern is my husband cover letter forgot to mention our plan in the future once im settled in uk, but in my cover letter(wife) i did mention our plans in the future. do you guys think clearance officer will make it a big deal? And they will refused the application for that matter? Knowing you provide all the documents. This waiting game gives me so much anxiety.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I doubt it will have any effect. They probably don't care about the letters to be honest. As long as you submitted all the requirements, you should be fine.
Click to expand...

Thanks millie! and good luck to us


----------



## AshCasey11

So I entered my reference number into the UKVI website and it's always said unrecognised number. Untill today when I popped up with a big green decieded as of the 15th June. I emailed my lawyer in London and he said he has not got a official email yet but he said I would expect to see your passport and decision letter in 10 working days going on this information...

Very hard not to get to ahead of my self but my belly has got serious butterflies in it since.


----------



## MarkandEbony

AshCasey11 said:


> So I entered my reference number into the UKVI website and it's always said unrecognised number. Untill today when I popped up with a big green decieded as of the 15th June. I emailed my lawyer in London and he said he has not got a official email yet but he said I would expect to see your passport and decision letter in 10 working days going on this information...
> 
> Very hard not to get to ahead of my self but my belly has got serious butterflies in it since.


Great. When you start your application? Did you input the GWF number or another number?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## AshCasey11

MarkandEbony said:


> Great. When you start your application? Did you input the GWF number or another number?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Yes the GWF number. 

I have rung up a few times asking up application updates and given the "processing" answer and the website showed "Unrecognised reference number" until finally yesterday when this popped up

Decided
Application status updated on 15 June 2017.

What does this mean?
The decision has been posted to you. You should receive this within 10 working days. We cannot discuss this decision online or by phone.

The order of the status is Open, Awaiting a decision and Decided.

If you don't receive your decision within 10 working days, you can phone us and we will look into this for you.

For further information about application processing times please visit GOV.UK.


----------



## AmyA

AshCasey11 said:


> So I entered my reference number into the UKVI website and it's always said unrecognised number. Untill today when I popped up with a big green decieded as of the 15th June. I emailed my lawyer in London and he said he has not got a official email yet but he said I would expect to see your passport and decision letter in 10 working days going on this information...
> 
> Very hard not to get to ahead of my self but my belly has got serious butterflies in it since.


Where abouts did you enter your ref number? And is that the GWF number?? 

Good luck I hope its good news! I wish we could hear soon, today is day 102!


----------



## MarkandEbony

AmyA said:


> Where abouts did you enter your ref number? And is that the GWF number??
> 
> Good luck I hope its good news! I wish we could hear soon, today is day 102!


https://contact-ukvi.homeoffice.gov.uk/app/visa_application/checkvisastatus

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyA

MarkandEbony said:


> https://contact-ukvi.homeoffice.gov.uk/app/visa_application/checkvisastatus
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Ahh thank you!

Yeah I get nothing from that, it says unrecognised number


----------



## millie_c

emu77 said:


> Wow. That's amazing, thank you for taking the time to do that, it's helpful to see it all in one place! Total superstar!


Thanks emu77! Glad you find it useful


----------



## millie_c

Aside from Tabassum, anyone here who paid priority and waiting beyond 12 working weeks now?


----------



## BWA468

MaaikeAU said:


> I am going out of my mind. I don't understand the timeframes given as guides.
> 
> I submitted an ancestry application 6 June, did Biometrics on 13th. I also paid priority. What date does the time start ticking?
> 
> The only communication I received was an email from Manilla deferrals abut paying the additional IHS fee for my three dependents (which I was expecting and paid on the day) on the 14 and 15th. In this email it said non-settlement applications should be processed in 3-5 days. I have had no confirmation that my application was received at all as I am the primary applicant and didn't need to pay the additional IHS fee.
> 
> I called the UK visa and immigration line today (20th June) and they have no record of the applications.
> 
> How worried should I be?


I submitted my docs on 10/5 Non-priority. Timeframe should of been 15 working days. I had received no notification my docs had been received only an email about the 24/5 saying a decision will be made based on my online application only because of no docs. Then another 1 straight after saying your application is not straight forward. As you can imagine I was freaking out so sent them an email. Finally got a reply saying that they do have my docs and the application is currently being processed. That was last week. No idea if I will receive further communication or just have to wait and watch the mail (we only get mail delivered 3 times a week). Don't know how much longer it will take for a decision to be made but I would love to know yay or nay so I can get out of being in limbo. Ahhh! This is the most anxiety I have ever experienced


----------



## MarkandEbony

Seems very quiet. Lots of waiting and stressing....

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyA

Yep! Seems endless! Day 104!!!!!!!


----------



## AamirAamir

The processing stats were updated with May statistics - https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/

We had the choice between Amsterdam and Dusseldorf but went with Dusseldorf because the next available appointment was a week and a half earlier.

Regretting that choice so much now.










Amsterdam ^










Dusseldorf ^

Don't understand how there can be such a big difference in processing times.


----------



## millie_c

Does Amsterdam have their own visa processing office? If so, then that explains the prompt service. Remember that the delays are mainly in Sheffield - other offices don't have the same problem. What type of visa did you apply for?

Also, the photos you uploaded seem too big for the page. Is there a way for you to make them smaller Thanks.


----------



## AamirAamir

Applied for spouse settlement visa.

And Amsterdam sends their applications to the UK - not sure if they send it to Sheffield or to another office (my wife applied for a visitor visa there once and they sent it to Croydon - do Croydon process spouse visas at all too? Couldn't find any info on this).

Re: the images. Sorry about that - don't know how that happened, and unfortunately I can't find a way to edit the post. Could a mod help? Sorry for the bother.


----------



## takemetoversailles

What are the the current waiting times for priority from the US?


----------



## MarkandEbony

Originally our HK application would have been processed much faster in Manila but all operations been moved to Sheffield.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## millie_c

takemetoversailles said:


> What are the the current waiting times for priority from the US?


Check here: https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/


----------



## MaaikeAU

BWA468 said:


> I submitted my docs on 10/5 Non-priority. Timeframe should of been 15 working days. I had received no notification my docs had been received only an email about the 24/5 saying a decision will be made based on my online application only because of no docs. Then another 1 straight after saying your application is not straight forward. As you can imagine I was freaking out so sent them an email. Finally got a reply saying that they do have my docs and the application is currently being processed. That was last week. No idea if I will receive further communication or just have to wait and watch the mail (we only get mail delivered 3 times a week). Don't know how much longer it will take for a decision to be made but I would love to know yay or nay so I can get out of being in limbo. Ahhh! This is the most anxiety I have ever experienced


I got my passport with Visa yesterday! 
No word on if/when the dependents will arrive though


----------



## BWA468

MaaikeAU said:


> I got my passport with Visa yesterday!
> No word on if/when the dependents will arrive though


Wow congratulations  Ok well thats a good sign. Hopefully mine won't be too far away. Hopefully your dependents ones are on their way also


----------



## Sumbla

So after exact 12 weeks they say it's decided now Have to wait for ten more days.hoping for the best.


----------



## millie_c

Congrats to those who finally got their visas! 

Sumbla, mind sharing your timeline? And what kind of visa is it?


----------



## Sumbla

My husband applied online my spouse visa from Uk on 19th March and during this period we didn't receive any email or call but today I checked my application status and it was showing DECIDED. I really don't know they approved my Visa or not but I'm just hoping for the Best. 
Being on waiting list is just horrible ?????


----------



## millie_c

Sumbla said:


> My husband applied online my spouse visa from Uk on 19th March and during this period we didn't receive any email or call but today I checked my application status and it was showing DECIDED. I really don't know they approved my Visa or not but I'm just hoping for the Best.
> Being on waiting list is just horrible ?????


Was this non-priority? Hope you do get a visa! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sumbla

This was non-periority.


----------



## jamiechia21

*Visa application paused??*

Hi everyone,

My wife is applying for a visa from Japan and 60 days have passed from our application at the end of March. 
Today we got a message saying the visa is paused because the financial requirement wasn't met but I am certain we had enough money. I do not know what to make of this message and makes me and my wife feel very uneasy. Is this something close to a refusal message. We don't know what is going to happen after this.. Has anyone else faced the same situation, or know what is happening?

Here is the message below:

Following a Supreme Court judgment on Wednesday 22 February 2017, the Home Office has paused decision-making on some applications under Appendix FM to the Immigration Rules. 

The applications affected are those failing to meet the minimum income requirement for a spouse/partner visa and Appendix FM applications falling for refusal which involve a child. 

The reason for this pause is to enable the Home Office to consider the implications of the judgment. All other applications will continue to be decided as normal.

As a result UKVI is currently unable to process your application and your documents are being returned whilst this pause is in place. If you submitted a passport with your application, this will be returned to you under separate cover through the Visa Application Centre where you applied.

As soon as we are able to conclude your application we will contact you on the email address you provided within your application.

Yours sincerely
UK Visas and Immigration


----------



## Joppa

Well, did you meet the financial requirement or didn't you? As the court case ended in the government's favour, if you didn't meet the requirement, refusal is on the card, unless there are extenuating circumstances like having young children who would be separated from one of the parents etc.


----------



## jamiechia21

Hi Joppa

We started the application on 28th March. Category B, based on 12 months of salaried income prior to application, and less than 6 months in current UK Job with annual salary above the requirement. 

In the 12 months prior to the application I earned the below and currently earn 27.600 at my job in the UK:

---JP job
March 25th ¥222,090
April 25th ¥222,686
May 25th ¥233,109
June 10th ¥535,170
June 24th ¥236,230
July 25th ¥875,785
August 25th ¥135,926

September x
October x
November x
December x
January x

--- Start New Job
February 10th £1,802.38
March 10th £2,390.47

Converted to pounds on the date of the application this should have made £21,818. However I did leave my job end of July so August may not be counted.

I am not entirely sure how they calculated it but by my calculations I feel it should have gone over the requirement.


----------



## hippoman

*Ignore this post, I just saw your payslip dates*

An immediate problem I see if that you've included March twice, which results in the past 13 months rather than 12 months. However, removing the first March still puts you above the requirement.


----------



## sunshineusa

LCScotland said:


> No decisions today? So disappointing. I don't think anyone ever gets a decision on a Friday either.
> 
> From tomorrow:
> 
> Priority from US
> 32 days from biometrics
> 16 days from 'documents being prepared for ECO' email.



same. they said they same thing june 2nd and i got a email june 21 that new york had received my wife settlement visa and it with the wrong gwf. And escalations emailed me back saying it was a mistake but they are working on my current. I am priority  but they are just a mess haha


----------



## MarkandEbony

*Moving of the goalposts*

Hi all

We applied here in Hong Kong on April 24th with biometrics taken on that day. At the last minute we chose the priority service.

At that the written declaration of the priority service was this:

'Under normal circumstances a priority settlement visa will be processed within ten working days'

Of course we understand the implications of 'normal circumstances'.

Now we are at 40 working days and the awaiting a decision status. But after recent inquiries and even looking at the VFS sites there is no longer any mention of this time period.

Instead the definition of priority is:

We aim to complete all settlement applications within our 12 week service standard. The priority service allows settlement visa applicants to pay to have their application placed at the front of the queue and is assessed ahead of other settlement visa applications.


But no other indication of a time frame.

So somewhere along the line the goalposts have moved, potentially due to the number of applications. So I wonder if non-priority, how long do you need to wait?

Jobs and schools waiting in the UK. Patience is a virtue!


----------



## Mary7117

MarkandEbony said:


> Hi all
> 
> We applied here in Hong Kong on April 24th with biometrics taken on that day. At the last minute we chose the priority service.
> 
> At that the written declaration of the priority service was this:
> 
> 'Under normal circumstances a priority settlement visa will be processed within ten working days'
> 
> Of course we understand the implications of 'normal circumstances'.
> 
> Now we are at 40 working days and the awaiting a decision status. But after recent inquiries and even looking at the VFS sites there is no longer any mention of this time period.
> 
> Instead the definition of priority is:
> 
> We aim to complete all settlement applications within our 12 week service standard. The priority service allows settlement visa applicants to pay to have their application placed at the front of the queue and is assessed ahead of other settlement visa applications.
> 
> 
> But no other indication of a time frame.
> 
> So somewhere along the line the goalposts have moved, potentially due to the number of applications. So I wonder if non-priority, how long do you need to wait?
> 
> Jobs and schools waiting in the UK. Patience is a virtue!


Hi.
Have you had a look at the visa processing time for the country you are applying from? Generally priority has been taking 6-8 weeks from what I have been hearing. Although you did upgrade last minute. Did you do it before submitting application or after? I would suggest email them for an update on your application.


----------



## MarkandEbony

*hope for the best*

Hi

Thanks. We applied for priority at the time of application. The original 10 -15 working days was on the website here in Hong Kong previously and on the declaration given to us. I have emailed them and called. We are at the awaiting decision stage so hoping for a positive result soon.

Thank you



Mary7117 said:


> Hi.
> Have you had a look at the visa processing time for the country you are applying from? Generally priority has been taking 6-8 weeks from what I have been hearing. Although you did upgrade last minute. Did you do it before submitting application or after? I would suggest email them for an update on your application.


----------



## millie_c

MarkandEbony said:


> So somewhere along the line the goalposts have moved, potentially due to the number of applications. So I wonder if non-priority, how long do you need to wait?
> 
> Jobs and schools waiting in the UK. Patience is a virtue!


Non-priority, no idea. I would say 12 weeks, but hey, I paid for priority and I still haven't got a decision even though I'm days away from that deadline. UKVI really sucks.

Something to keep in mind also is that even though our applications are being processed in Sheffield, different countries still seem to have different processing times. For example, I noticed that US applications tend to have a 6-8 week processing time whereas asian applications tend to really take 12 weeks or more. Just my interpretation.


----------



## Joppa

There are different sections within Sheffield so applications are kept separate. They now seem to be sending some North-American applications to NYC for processing, presumably to relieve pressure.


----------



## MarkandEbony

Interesting. Guess the system sti evolving.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## millie_c

No update from anyone?

Tabassum hasn't gone on this forum for a few days now, I wonder if they finally got their visa.


----------



## sunshineusa

not at all havent heard a word. they can at least email and say its being delayed. hoping to wait by wednesday is when i usually get some emails. never hear anything from mondays or fridays


----------



## takemetoversailles

Hi all!

It's only been a week, but I am so over the wait already.  Missing my husband, friends, & family in the U.K. As I'm sure we all are! What are some things y'all are doing to pass the time? Really hoping this is a 6-8 week wait!


----------



## sunshineusa

takemetoversailles said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It's only been a week, but I am so over the wait already.  Missing my husband, friends, & family in the U.K. As I'm sure we all are! What are some things y'all are doing to pass the time? Really hoping this is a 6-8 week wait!


im at 16 working days and i got an email on the 20th saying they sent it to NY on the 11th day. i am enjoying the beach by my house to pass time! i just want to be settled already this is terrible and i cant even book tickets for my hubby to visit me, because imagine if my visa comes by then and we loose 1000!


----------



## takemetoversailles

Also, as it's been a few years since applying for my first visa, how do they let us know a decision has been made? Last time I received an email but not sure if they'll even do that now!

Another ?, I was unable to print the return waybill online. It would not let me pay or even find it on their website! I included my FedEx account number and put a note on a sheet of paper. I REALLY hope this isn't a way to get denied!


----------



## takemetoversailles

sunshineusa said:


> im at 16 working days and i got an email on the 20th saying they sent it to NY on the 11th day. i am enjoying the beach by my house to pass time! i just want to be settled already this is terrible and i cant even book tickets for my hubby to visit me, because imagine if my visa comes by then and we loose 1000!


Oh wow! I guess following on the back of what Joppa said that it must be to relieve some pressure. Hopefully that makes it go faster?! That is so true! A beach house sounds SUPER nice right now! Lol.


----------



## sunshineusa

takemetoversailles said:


> Also, as it's been a few years since applying for my first visa, how do they let us know a decision has been made? Last time I received an email but not sure if they'll even do that now!
> 
> Another ?, I was unable to print the return waybill online. It would not let me pay or even find it on their website! I included my FedEx account number and put a note on a sheet of paper. I REALLY hope this isn't a way to get denied!



You will get an automated email saying a decsion has been made! and also, oh no! you wont get denied for it. they will email you saying to pay for the return carrier on VFS website... itll delay it a bit longer because the actual return paid scan isnt on there. did you do priority Versailles?


----------



## millie_c

takemetoversailles said:


> Also, as it's been a few years since applying for my first visa, how do they let us know a decision has been made? Last time I received an email but not sure if they'll even do that now!
> 
> Another ?, I was unable to print the return waybill online. It would not let me pay or even find it on their website! I included my FedEx account number and put a note on a sheet of paper. I REALLY hope this isn't a way to get denied!


You're supposed to receive an email that says your application has been decided, but not everyone does. Others just receive their passports in the mail. Only when you check your passport will you know whether or not your application was approved.


----------



## MarkandEbony

Its interesting that I just called UKVI. Was reminded that priority just means that you are in front of the queue but does not imply a faster processing time. We did biometrics on April 24th. Our status is awaiting decision. The last update on the UKVI site was June 1. Today is June 27th. Very slow. as a local Hong Kong person asked my wife in Chinese (which I can understand), 'Why are UK companies so slow!' They reminded me that nothing can be done until we have gone past the 60 day or 12 week deadline. All very frustrating when the original info stated 10-15 working days. Now we are almost 8 weeks so hoping for the best.


----------



## sunshineusa

MarkandEbony said:


> Its interesting that I just called UKVI. Was reminded that priority just means that you are in front of the queue but does not imply a faster processing time. We did biometrics on April 24th. Our status is awaiting decision. The last update on the UKVI site was June 1. Today is June 27th. Very slow. as a local Hong Kong person asked my wife in Chinese (which I can understand), 'Why are UK companies so slow!' They reminded me that nothing can be done until we have gone past the 60 day or 12 week deadline. All very frustrating when the original info stated 10-15 working days. Now we are almost 8 weeks so hoping for the best.


Thats a joke seriously


----------



## OddLion

sunshineusa said:


> Thats a joke seriously


In fact, the biggest joke of all is that the VFS site said you can only apply max 3 months before your planned move date. Based on this, we applied - also Priority - on 13 May with a planned departure date of 1 Aug. That seemed reasonable given that the site claimed a 10-day turnaround time for Priority settlement applications, but now we are sweating bullets wondering if we'll make it back in time for our kid to start school in the UK.

All we can do is wait it seems.


----------



## Sumbla

Hi Ash have you received your decision?? I'm waiting for mine.


----------



## MarkandEbony

Any updates from anyone actually getting a settlement visa decision?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixelrage09

Still no joy for us. We're at 22 weeks and nothing yet


----------



## MarkandEbony

pixelrage09 said:


> Still no joy for us. We're at 22 weeks and nothing yet


Applying from?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixelrage09

MarkandEbony said:


> Applying from?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


India, New Delhi.


----------



## takemetoversailles

Good morning! I received this email from UKVI this morning:

Dear XXXX,

Regarding Visa Application: XXXX 
For: XXX

Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.

If you have made a Settlement application (except for applications lodged in USA and Canada): you must ensure that your UK sponsor has sent all relevant supporting documentation to the visa section in Sheffield. The documents should be arranged in this order: application form and relevant Appendix* (See below); English language evidence; relationship documents; maintenance documents; accommodation documents. If documents are not received a decision will be taken on the basis on the information that has been provided.

If you have already had your supporting documents scanned in at the Visa Application Centre, or if you have already sent them in to us, please ignore the request for documents.

Please note that UKVI aims to complete all Visit Visa applications within 15 working days and all Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date. If it is not possible to complete your application within this timeframe a member of our team will contact you to explain why. 

If you have paid for Priority Service, your application will be placed in front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications. As indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as the visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or if the decision is delayed.

We regret that we are unable to respond to enquiries asking about the status of any application. Any status enquiry should be made to the international enquiry service, details of which are on the GOV.UK website. Staff at Embassies, visa processing centres and visa application centres cannot assist with visa enquiries. You may also wish to view the current processing times for applications made in your country.

A further email will be sent to you to confirm when your application has been assessed and dispatched. If your application was made in a Visa Application Centre, the staff there will contact you when your documents are ready – please do not attend the Centre until you are requested to do so.

Please note that you are advised not to purchase flight tickets until you have secured a visa for travel to the UK.

*List of Appendices:
Appendix 1 - Children / Other Dependants
Appendix 2 - Spouse / Partner
Appendix 4 - Pre-flight family members of Refugees
Appendix 5 - Access Rights to Child

Further information is also available on the UK visas and immigration website.

Kind regards,

Sheffield Visa Section


----------



## takemetoversailles

Then I scrolled through my emails and saw this!

Dear XXXX,

Regarding Visa Application: XXXX 
For: XXXX

Further to our recent e-mail confirming the receipt of the above application, we have been unable to locate an international courier account number with the documents submitted. Unfortunately, we are unable to despatch your documents unless an international courier customer account number is supplied. 

We are pleased to announce a new service allowing US customers to purchase courier services through our commercial partner. Further information on this service can be found at UK Visa Information - United States of America - User Pay Services

In order to purchase a return courier service through VFS please visit their website, UK Visa Information - United States of America - Home Page and select the shopping cart where you will find the option to purchase the required courier service. Once you have completed this transaction please email your Airway Bill to us at [email protected] including the words “Courier Account Number” together with your VAF number, which can be found above, in the subject heading.

You are free to choose your own courier service but please be aware that we are no longer able to accept FedEx as one of the International couriers to return documents to the USA or Canada. If you have supplied, or were intending to supply FedEx account details, you will unfortunately have to provide an account with a different courier. This information is reflected on our website:
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/usa-apply-for-a-uk-visa/apply-for-a-uk-visa-in-the-usa

We can inform you that a courier account can be created free of charge online, or in most cases over the phone and is used as a payment method instead of using a credit card number (which we cannot use by itself unfortunately). If the international courier account number can be provided, there should be no further issues in despatching the documents once the application is completed.

We would therefore be grateful if you would send our office an account number or airway bill to be used as soon as possible, quoting our above reference in the reply. Please send your response to the following e-mail address: [email protected]

To help our staff monitoring incoming emails to the Visa Section, please include the VAF number above, and the words "Courier Account Number". This will speed up the linking of information to your application and help reduce delays.

Please note that your passport must be returned to you in the USA.

Kind regards,

Sheffield Visa Section, UK



This is an automated message - please do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered. UKVI contact details can be found at www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk

------------

Does this mean a decision has been made?! Or simply requesting a courier service?


----------



## emu77

takemetoversailles said:


> Then I scrolled through my emails and saw this!
> 
> Dear XXXX,
> 
> Regarding Visa Application: XXXX
> For: XXXX
> 
> Further to our recent e-mail confirming the receipt of the above application, we have been unable to locate an international courier account number with the documents submitted. Unfortunately, we are unable to despatch your documents unless an international courier customer account number is supplied.
> 
> We are pleased to announce a new service allowing US customers to purchase courier services through our commercial partner. Further information on this service can be found at UK Visa Information - United States of America - User Pay Services
> 
> In order to purchase a return courier service through VFS please visit their website, UK Visa Information - United States of America - Home Page and select the shopping cart where you will find the option to purchase the required courier service. Once you have completed this transaction please email your Airway Bill to us at [email protected] including the words “Courier Account Number” together with your VAF number, which can be found above, in the subject heading.
> 
> You are free to choose your own courier service but please be aware that we are no longer able to accept FedEx as one of the International couriers to return documents to the USA or Canada. If you have supplied, or were intending to supply FedEx account details, you will unfortunately have to provide an account with a different courier. This information is reflected on our website:
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/usa-apply-for-a-uk-visa/apply-for-a-uk-visa-in-the-usa
> 
> We can inform you that a courier account can be created free of charge online, or in most cases over the phone and is used as a payment method instead of using a credit card number (which we cannot use by itself unfortunately). If the international courier account number can be provided, there should be no further issues in despatching the documents once the application is completed.
> 
> We would therefore be grateful if you would send our office an account number or airway bill to be used as soon as possible, quoting our above reference in the reply. Please send your response to the following e-mail address: [email protected]
> 
> To help our staff monitoring incoming emails to the Visa Section, please include the VAF number above, and the words "Courier Account Number". This will speed up the linking of information to your application and help reduce delays.
> 
> Please note that your passport must be returned to you in the USA.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section, UK
> 
> 
> 
> This is an automated message - please do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered. UKVI contact details can be found at www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk
> 
> ------------
> 
> Does this mean a decision has been made?! Or simply requesting a courier service?


They're just requesting a courier service. You should get a separate email when a decision has been made, but there's no guarantee they'll send that email. Hopefully it's soon to follow!


----------



## Mary7117

pixelrage09 said:


> India, New Delhi.


Good luck
You'll be waiting at least 3 months


----------



## pixelrage09

Mary7117 said:


> Good luck
> You'll be waiting at least 3 months


3 months to go from "awaiting a decision" to "decided"? or the whole process in general? 

If it's the whole process you're talking about, I can tell right now that we've waited for over 5 months (applied in first week of February).


----------



## Mary7117

pixelrage09 said:


> 3 months to go from "awaiting a decision" to "decided"? or the whole process in general?
> 
> If it's the whole process you're talking about, I can tell right now that we've waited for over 5 months (applied in first week of February).


Goodness me! Did you apply for priority? Seems like there are complications in your case. I feel like I have no hope with my non priority application. :-(


----------



## Mary7117

emu77 said:


> Well at least your married, I'm sure your evidence will be sufficient to show a genuine relationship. I applied priority from Canada. I'm not sure why but there seems to be a particularly long hold up for some countries, Canada included so just have to sit through the horrible wait


Have you heard back yet?


----------



## emu77

Mary7117 said:


> Have you heard back yet?


No, nothing yet unfortunately 

We contacted our local MP who got in touch with the Home Office, and the person they spoke to says there was no note or record of me having paid priority which is infuriating, as it was written in big letters on the package and had the receipt inside! I've sent the receipt to my MP to have them forward it to UKVI but I'm not hopeful this will do much, jut need to wait


----------



## pixelrage09

Mary7117 said:


> Goodness me! Did you apply for priority? Seems like there are complications in your case. I feel like I have no hope with my non priority application. :-(


No, we paid only for non-priority. I do however know of people in another forum that paid priority and have been waiting since December/January. Pray to God you don't get the dreaded "on hold email"


----------



## Mary7117

pixelrage09 said:


> No, we paid only for non-priority. I do however know of people in another forum that paid priority and have been waiting since December/January. Pray to God you don't get the dreaded "on hold email"


Okay so you have one more month to go. Usually it takes 6 months for Asian applications. Did you get on hold email?


----------



## pixelrage09

Mary7117 said:


> Okay so you have one more month to go. Usually it takes 6 months for Asian applications. Did you get on hold email?


No I haven't received the on-hold email, thank God. If that was the case, you'll find yourself waiting indefinitely till they decide to resolve the issue. It is nevertheless daunting knowing that HO can still take their sweet time without having to be accountable for their delays.


----------



## AmyA

pixelrage09 said:


> No I haven't received the on-hold email, thank God. If that was the case, you'll find yourself waiting indefinitely till they decide to resolve the issue. It is nevertheless daunting knowing that HO can still take their sweet time without having to be accountable for their delays.


We too have been waiting over 5 months, we applied on 24th January! It's so frustrating waiting this long!!


----------



## Sumbla

Oh wow wow congratulations.


----------



## MarkandEbony

tttevolt said:


> Just got a letter granting me visa, with all documents back.
> 
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
> Method: Online
> Application submitted & paid online: 26/04
> Documents received by Home Office: 04/05
> Biometrics letter received: 15/05
> Biometrics submitted: 20/05
> 
> Sponsor's passport back & Requests for more supporting document: 15/06
> 
> Decision letter received: 29/06
> 
> ps. the online visa status tracking system says my case is still waiting for a decision...hmm


So the tracking system not to be trusted....haha

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixelrage09

AmyA said:


> We too have been waiting over 5 months, we applied on 24th January! It's so frustrating waiting this long!!


We applied very close to your date; In fact just a week after. 

Did they tell you why it's taking so long? Did they ask you for more documents or did you get the "on hold" email? 

And what does your last status update say? Ours has been awaiting a decision since 10/05/2017.


----------



## AmyA

pixelrage09 said:


> We applied very close to your date; In fact just a week after.
> 
> Did they tell you why it's taking so long? Did they ask you for more documents or did you get the "on hold" email?
> 
> And what does your last status update say? Ours has been awaiting a decision since 10/05/2017.


We did get asked for a document about a few weeks after we applied and then a week after that or so we had the not straightforward email 

Ours also says awaiting decision on the TLS tracking. Can't believe its taken so long, out visa isn't even being done at Sheffield where I think the hold up is.


----------



## MelRichBella

Hi there.
Just wondering if anyone knew much about ansenstry visas. My partner applied 24/4 biometrics done 29/4 received in UK Sheffield 19/5( so took 3 weeks to get there!)

I am his partner already in the UK with our daughter. We don't even know if he will be granted the visa. He ticks all the boxes but terribly paranoid with regards to current political climate. Does anyone know about ansenstry visa?

Many thanks and good luck to you all. The waiting is awful.


----------



## emu77

MelRichBella said:


> Hi there.
> Just wondering if anyone knew much about ansenstry visas. My partner applied 24/4 biometrics done 29/4 received in UK Sheffield 19/5( so took 3 weeks to get there!)
> 
> I am his partner already in the UK with our daughter. We don't even know if he will be granted the visa. He ticks all the boxes but terribly paranoid with regards to current political climate. Does anyone know about ansenstry visa?
> 
> Many thanks and good luck to you all. The waiting is awful.


As long as you met all the requirements for the visa then it shouldn't be an issue. This time is the busiest for all visas, so it may take some patience! Also, most non-settlement visas are processed at a different hub (I'm assuming yours would be Manila). I can't say I know much about ancestry visas except for friends who applied and theirs were all processed at the closest consulate, not at the actual UKVI in Sheffield. Good luck!


----------



## BWA468

MelRichBella said:


> Hi there.
> Just wondering if anyone knew much about ansenstry visas. My partner applied 24/4 biometrics done 29/4 received in UK Sheffield 19/5( so took 3 weeks to get there!)
> 
> I am his partner already in the UK with our daughter. We don't even know if he will be granted the visa. He ticks all the boxes but terribly paranoid with regards to current political climate. Does anyone know about ansenstry visa?
> 
> Many thanks and good luck to you all. The waiting is awful.


I applied for an Ancestry Visa 4/5, biometrics done 8/5. Im still waiting and guess I will probably have another month or 2 going by other peoples timelines. It is sooo frustrating. Ours are processed in Manilla which also has quite bad delays from what I've seen. I have emailed a couple of times with no response, just have to keep waiting


----------



## pixelrage09

AmyA said:


> We did get asked for a document about a few weeks after we applied and then a week after that or so we had the not straightforward email
> 
> Ours also says awaiting decision on the TLS tracking. Can't believe its taken so long, out visa isn't even being done at Sheffield where I think the hold up is.


Have you tried contacting your MP to find out why it's taking this long? I'm guessing there might be some complication in your case. Are you aware what it might be? 

In our case, it's to do with a misdemeanor record that my husband received a couple years ago which has long been taken off his record, but we still had to declare.


----------



## Sumbla

Ahhh after the horrible wait finally received my passport with Visa yipeeeee


----------



## millie_c

We enquired about the status of our 13 week old priority application last Friday via paid email. Today, after 1 non-working day, I received an email:

"UK Visas and Immigration: enquiry resolved

Thank you for using UKVI Contact Centre Services for enquiry Reference # 17XXXX. We hope that we answered your enquiry to your satisfaction."

Is this automated or did someone actually mark our case as resolved without actually resolving it? Anyone else who experienced something similar?


----------



## MarkandEbony

millie_c said:


> We enquired about the status of our 13 week old priority application last Friday via paid email. Today, after 1 non-working day, I received an email:
> 
> "UK Visas and Immigration: enquiry resolved
> 
> Thank you for using UKVI Contact Centre Services for enquiry Reference # 17XXXX. We hope that we answered your enquiry to your satisfaction."
> 
> Is this automated or did someone actually mark our case as resolved without actually resolving it? Anyone else who experienced something similar?


Automated. They expect you accept their reply

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MelRichBella

emu77 said:


> MelRichBella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there.
> Just wondering if anyone knew much about ansenstry visas. My partner applied 24/4 biometrics done 29/4 received in UK Sheffield 19/5( so took 3 weeks to get there!)
> 
> I am his partner already in the UK with our daughter. We don't even know if he will be granted the visa. He ticks all the boxes but terribly paranoid with regards to current political climate. Does anyone know about ansenstry visa?
> 
> Many thanks and good luck to you all. The waiting is awful.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you met all the requirements for the visa then it shouldn't be an issue. This time is the busiest for all visas, so it may take some patience! Also, most non-settlement visas are processed at a different hub (I'm assuming yours would be Manila). I can't say I know much about ancestry visas except for friends who applied and theirs were all processed at the closest consulate, not at the actual UKVI in Sheffield. Good luck!
Click to expand...



Yeah we were told it was in Manila but then I phoned (twice now) and was told it was in Sheffield and that all ansenstry visas were done there as it is to do with heritage. They escalated our application as they could see it was over the agreed time limit. We paid priority as we foolishly trusted it would be done in 5 days. What a joke.


----------



## MarkandEbony

Well here we are entering our tenth week after biometrics etc all submitted on April 24th. So stressful and really hoping for response this week. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyA

pixelrage09 said:


> Have you tried contacting your MP to find out why it's taking this long? I'm guessing there might be some complication in your case. Are you aware what it might be?
> 
> In our case, it's to do with a misdemeanor record that my husband received a couple years ago which has long been taken off his record, but we still had to declare.


I have contacted my MP and they said they would help if they can so I'm waiting on that.

I'm guessing its taking so long due to high volume of applications and our case wasnt straightforward. Just hope its soon!


----------



## MelRichBella

Just heard from our immigration officer that a lot of visas that used to be processed in Manila have now been moved to Sheffield so this could be another reason for the delay


----------



## takemetoversailles

Just a quick question..

What "procedures" do officers at UKVI go through during each application? Just wondering how one application can take so long!

We're on day 9 of waiting but it's already driving me insane. Anyone heard of them approving an application from the US within 6 weeks?


----------



## takemetoversailles

Also, after providing your account info with UPS (or another courier) did you see a £1.00 charge for a waybill? I have two on my account but because they are pending, UPS cannot give me any information.


----------



## AamirAamir

takemetoversailles said:


> Just a quick question..
> 
> What "procedures" do officers at UKVI go through during each application? Just wondering how one application can take so long!
> 
> We're on day 9 of waiting but it's already driving me insane. Anyone heard of them approving an application from the US within 6 weeks?


People on another forum full of US people are averaging 30-35 working days for priority. There's been a few outliers who got theirs earlier, but they're the exception rather than the rule.

Make peace with the fact that it will be at least a month from now or you'll drive yourself crazy.

And count yourself lucky that they're processing US visas at a much quicker rate than other countries. Many of us outside the US applied priority and have been waiting 50+ working days and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## takemetoversailles

AamirAamir said:


> People on another forum full of US people are averaging 30-35 working days for priority. There's been a few outliers who got theirs earlier, but they're the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> Make peace with the fact that it will be at least a month from now or you'll drive yourself crazy.
> 
> And count yourself lucky that they're processing US visas at a much quicker rate than other countries. Many of us outside the US applied priority and have been waiting 50+ working days and haven't heard back yet.


Gosh, I sure am sorry to hear that! I will keep all of my fingers and toes crossed you all hear something soon. It's so difficult to be kept away from our loved ones. This forum got me through my first go-around with my fiancé visa. My thoughts are with you <3


----------



## Mary7117

Okay so I am probably getting excited over nothing but I have received a card for a package today under my husband's name from a company that I sent a self addressed envelope for it to come back to me via special delivery. I am not expecting anything anything back from UKVI because it's only been day 39 and we applied for non priority. My question is if they return your original documents does that mean they have made a decision? I am scared it could be a quick refusal although we have gone by the book with this application and everything 100% there. Feeling so anxious :-(


----------



## Joppa

Not necessarily. They often return documents first (having made or retained copies etc) and then decide, which can be some time after.


----------



## Mary7117

Joppa said:


> Not necessarily. They often return documents first (having made or retained copies etc) and then decide, which can be some time after.


Really? 
I am going to hope for the best. I reckon they have made a decision. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Joppa

Yes. People have had their documents returned within DAYS of submitting but still had to wait weeks and months for the result. Growing move to scan documents at visa application centre and hand back originals seems to support this. Sometimes they decide quickly when you get your documents back. So you just have to wait and see. You can't read anything into it.


----------



## Desireemondo

So anyone else....

Currently waiting on spouse visa from USA to U.K. And it's been 18 weeks and 90 working days.

Had an email saying it was taking a long time but nothing since. 

Surely I'm not the only one taking so long???


----------



## MarkandEbony

We have been waiting since April 24th from Hong Kong to UK. We paid priority for a so called 10 to 15 working day service. I went to visit the VFS centre in Hong Kong today. They said sorry but the immigration dept policy changed in May and no longer promised 10 - 15 days only move to the front of the queue. I said that is not what we paid for as written in your priority visa declaration. They agreed but nothing can be done!


----------



## pixelrage09

Desireemondo said:


> So anyone else....
> 
> Currently waiting on spouse visa from USA to U.K. And it's been 18 weeks and 90 working days.
> 
> Had an email saying it was taking a long time but nothing since.
> 
> Surely I'm not the only one taking so long???



Desireemondo,

Is there any complication in your file that you think might delay your application? We have been waiting for close to 23 weeks now and haven't heard anything either.


----------



## Desireemondo

Maybe, are you coming from USA too?


----------



## jamiechia21

*Complaints aganst UKVI decision "paused"*

Hi everyone,

As I mentioned earlier in the thread my wife's spouse application has been put on hold, "paused" because they do not believe we meet the minimum requirement. I have checked the financial evidence I gave with numerous people, including a solicitor and have been reassured that there is nothing at all wrong with it, and that I meet the requirement. I have been trying to contact them about this matter. However have had no success.

I complained to them in a 6 pound e-mail. Without a reply I got an e-mail saying "I hope you were satisfied with our answer, please could you fill in a short survey". I couldn't believe it. I then phoned them up straight after to complain about this. Gave them the reference number for the incident and they simply said they could not find it on their system. They asked me to send another e-mail and said that it might have been due a system error....

I was recommended to go through the complaints procedure, however I am now skeptical as to whether this will bring about any action... 

While I am happy the application hasn't been rejected. I do not understand why our application is being paused, and how they could tell us in such a way that makes us feel like our application is sitting in the bin. We could be waiting months for any hope of a result, and they didn't suggest it was going to be good news.

Has anyone else had or is having a similar situation to this?
--------
Here is the e-mail I received from UKVI about the visa status last week:

Following a Supreme Court judgment on Wednesday 22 February 2017, the Home Office has paused decision-making on some applications under Appendix FM to the Immigration Rules. The applications affected are those failing to meet the minimum income requirement for a spouse/partner visa and Appendix FM applications falling for refusal which involve a child. 

The reason for this pause is to enable the Home Office to consider the implications of the judgment. All other applications will continue to be decided as normal.

As a result UKVI is currently unable to process your application and your documents are being returned whilst this pause is in place. If you submitted a passport with your application, this will be returned to you under separate cover through the Visa Application Centre where you applied.

As soon as we are able to conclude your application we will contact you on the email address you provided within your application.

Yours sincerely
UK Visas and Immigration


----------



## j4v3d

Mary7117 said:


> Okay so you have one more month to go. Usually it takes 6 months for Asian applications. Did you get on hold email?


Is that 6 months non-priority? Surely it can't take that long. 



Sumbla said:


> Ahhh after the horrible wait finally received my passport with Visa yipeeeee


Congratulations - how long did it take altogether then? Priority or non-priority?



MarkandEbony said:


> We have been waiting since April 24th from Hong Kong to UK. We paid priority for a so called 10 to 15 working day service. I went to visit the VFS centre in Hong Kong today. They said sorry but the immigration dept policy changed in May and no longer promised 10 - 15 days only move to the front of the queue. I said that is not what we paid for as written in your priority visa declaration. They agreed but nothing can be done!


So frustrating that. Hope you get an answer soon.


----------



## Mary7117

j4v3d said:


> Is that 6 months non-priority? Surely it can't take that long.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations - how long did it take altogether then? Priority or non-priority?
> 
> 
> 
> So frustrating that. Hope you get an answer soon.


Yeah non priority. They has complications in their cases but some were not even contacted and assumed that there were complications in their case.


----------



## r_dashing

Hi all. Not sure if anyone can give me any advice here but I mostly just want to rant. Ive previously applied for a work visa from australia for the UK, and was living in the UK on that for 2 years, but had to recently come back to australia to apply for a new one. Its insane to me that I have to go all the way back to Australia to apply for a new visa but thats a rant for another day. Last time I applied my application was sent to Manila and from submitting my application and having my biometrics taken and getting my visa back was 11 working days. So this time I was expecting something fairly similar. On the UK visa website it says 92% of visas are processed in 15 days. So in 2 days time it will be the 11 working days on which I was hoping that I might get my visa, or at least be emailed that it was being sent back. Instead tonight I have found out that my application has just arrived in sheffield. I knew that the visa processing time could vary greatly but to be honest Im crushed. Im stuck in Australia while I dont have my passport, desperately need to get back to work, but if I cant do that theres many people Id love to visit overseas while off work but cant because I dont have a passport. So my specific questions that Im not sure anyone will be able to answer are.


----------



## r_dashing

(sorry, the end of my last post got chopped off somehow)
My questions were:

1. The 15 days processing time, is that suppose to include the shipping time? If not, why do they even bother to provide these processing times when they are swamped by the shipping time.
2. Sheffield???? Seriously???? I was IN sheffield! I came back to apply! Why the hell couldnt they just let me apply there??? If they are gonna force me to come back why can they not process them literally anywhere else apart from the opposite side of the globe???
3. 2 weeks to get to sheffield? What was happening in that time? I can send priority post and have mail to sheffield in under a week. Do they send that passports by snail mail?? Whats going on????
4. Is there anyway to tell when I am likely to get my visa back, because at this point it seems like it could be anywhere between 2 and 6 weeks, which is hard to plan for.


----------



## takemetoversailles

Is there a way to check your visa status online from the US? I've noticed a few people say they've tracked theirs.. but not sure if that includes the US


----------



## nyclon

takemetoversailles said:


> Is there a way to check your visa status online from the US? I've noticed a few people say they've tracked theirs.. but not sure if that includes the US


No. There is no way to check your visa status.


----------



## OddLion

takemetoversailles said:


> Is there a way to check your visa status online from the US? I've noticed a few people say they've tracked theirs.. but not sure if that includes the US



You could try this page, but it doesn't really work until a decision is made:
https://contact-ukvi.homeoffice.gov.uk/app/visa_application/checkvisastatus

Until a decision is made, you'll get a frustrating "Reference number not recognised" message when you enter your application number.

So yeah, no good way to check the status while it's working through the system.


----------



## millie_c

Hi all, finally got my visa after a little over 12 weeks. Priority applicants from Asia, just wait till you're around the 12th week. That seems to be the trend nowadays. Hang in there you guys and good luck!


----------



## OddLion

millie_c said:


> Hi all, finally got my visa after a little over 12 weeks. Priority applicants from Asia, just wait till you're around the 12th week. That seems to be the trend nowadays. Hang in there you guys and good luck!


Congratulations Millie! It must be a huge relief.

Any way you share your timeline, for those of us who are still waiting nervously?

Thanks


----------



## MarkandEbony

OddLion said:


> Congratulations Millie! It must be a huge relief.
> 
> Any way you share your timeline, for those of us who are still waiting nervously?
> 
> Thanks


When did you get the email? What status do you see on the tracking site? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## millie_c

Thanks OddLion! Sure! 

Biometrics: April 4th
Documents received: April 5th
Decision email: July 3rd
Visa received: July 3rd

Tracker says Decided. Outside UK applications do appear but only after they've been decided.

It's only a couple of weeks for you guys now right? Good luck!


----------



## Algeria

and I got Email from UK Visa and Immigration International enquiry service: 07/07/2017
Dear xxxxxxxx, 
Thank you for contacting UK Visa and Immigration International enquiry service.
Based on GWFXXXXX, your application is still under the process and awaiting a decision. As you have applied for a settlement visa, you will need to allow around 12-24 weeks to have the decision on your application. We regret for not being able to refer your case to relevant department as your application is still under the standard visa processing time.

Please note the onus is upon individual customers to ensure that they satisfy the requirements set out in the guidance material. The guidance material accompanies each and every application form. UK Visas and Immigration is not able to give, indicate or advise upon the outcome of any such application prior to it being given full and careful consideration.

Directing you to the guidance material is the only advice we can give you. If you need any further help you should seek independent immigration advice. Immigration advisers can help you with immigration matters, including completion of forms and representing you at a tribunal. The Office of the Immigration Services Commissioner (OISC) regulates immigration advisers, which means they must meet certain standards.

Kind regards,


The United Kingdom Visas and Immigration


----------



## Joppa

How much did it cost you to get that non-information?


----------



## Algeria

Joppa said:


> How much did it cost you to get that non-information?


 Emails enquiries cost £5.48. You won’t be charged for any follow-up emails about the same enquiry.


----------



## ylyy131

Mary7117 said:


> Has anyone applied from Morocco?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My fiance applied from Morocco for Settlement Fiance using priority service. We submitted online on 2nd June 2017, had biometrics done on 8th June, received an email saying they have received the application on 9th June, sent documents over on 15th June, which Sheffield received and signed on 16th June. 

I know it has only been 16 days for us, but ohhhh the wait is tooooo much! We try not to think too much about it or we will go crazy :wacko:

How is it going for you?


----------



## Mary7117

Best of luck. I am glad you have used the priority service and you'll definitely hear before us. Ours is day 38 and I am going crazy. We are contemplating whether I should go over and see him in August or wait for the decision. It'll be 60 days by then but don't trust them. I will pester them everyday after 60 days untill a decision is made. It's nice to have finally met someone who has applied from Morocco. I don't think ukvi get many applications from Morocco.


----------



## Havi29

I'm applied from Vietnam . I did submitted on 20th February after on 15th may I get email from Thailand say waiting in 5 working days will make decision and then on 30th may they sent email again say my application hold on and I continue waiting untill now but still nothing responds..


----------



## BWA468

Hi all just wanted to add in, the Check Your Visa Application website is now saying they have made a decision on my visa so yes I can also agree it does work. I am SO nervous! Hope the passport arrives quickly so I can know what the decision is. Application submitted online 4/5, biometrics 8/5, docs sent 10/5. Application received email 25/5. Applying from NZ. Adding this info for anyone interested in the timeline so far (UK Ancestry, Non priority)


----------



## seehaseeb

Hi Dear Members 
My wife is italian passport holder and living in UK, i applied for EEA family permit on 20th April from Pakistan.
I got an email about receipt of application next day, however on 27 April they sent me another email stating that processing of my visa application is not straight forward so it might take more than estimated time which was 60 days.
now 81 days are gone i sent an email also by paying 5gbp but the reply said my application status is awaiting decision. 
my wife is currently in London can someone suggest me what should i need to do to get this process done fast?
more than 5 months now and i am missing my wife like hell atm.
you help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## ylyy131

Mary7117 said:


> Best of luck. I am glad you have used the priority service and you'll definitely hear before us. Ours is day 38 and I am going crazy. We are contemplating whether I should go over and see him in August or wait for the decision. It'll be 60 days by then but don't trust them. I will pester them everyday after 60 days untill a decision is made. It's nice to have finally met someone who has applied from Morocco. I don't think ukvi get many applications from Morocco.


All the best to you and your partner too. God willing inshaAllah, but you never know with the Home Office, you might hear before us even without priority! I've been looking for applications from Morocco too, got super excited when I saw your post!


----------



## AmyA

seehaseeb said:


> Hi Dear Members
> My wife is italian passport holder and living in UK, i applied for EEA family permit on 20th April from Pakistan.
> I got an email about receipt of application next day, however on 27 April they sent me another email stating that processing of my visa application is not straight forward so it might take more than estimated time which was 60 days.
> now 81 days are gone i sent an email also by paying 5gbp but the reply said my application status is awaiting decision.
> my wife is currently in London can someone suggest me what should i need to do to get this process done fast?
> more than 5 months now and i am missing my wife like hell atm.
> you help will be highly appreciated.


We have been waiting 117 days today!! We also got the not straight forward email. Its horrible!
I contacted my MP at the end of June and he has contacted someone about this matter so fingers crossed!


----------



## Mary7117

ylyy131 said:


> All the best to you and your partner too. God willing inshaAllah, but you never know with the Home Office, you might hear before us even without priority! I've been looking for applications from Morocco too, got super excited when I saw your post!


Khaire! No, everytime a priority application comes through they get straight to the front so I am hoping you hear back soon. Me too. I am trying to figure out what the average timelines are as there aren't many applications from Morocco to UK.


----------



## emu77

seehaseeb said:


> Hi Dear Members
> My wife is italian passport holder and living in UK, i applied for EEA family permit on 20th April from Pakistan.
> I got an email about receipt of application next day, however on 27 April they sent me another email stating that processing of my visa application is not straight forward so it might take more than estimated time which was 60 days.
> now 81 days are gone i sent an email also by paying 5gbp but the reply said my application status is awaiting decision.
> my wife is currently in London can someone suggest me what should i need to do to get this process done fast?
> more than 5 months now and i am missing my wife like hell atm.
> you help will be highly appreciated.


When you count the days they mean business days, so you don't count weekends and bank holidays. I applied the day after you, April 21, and I'm on day 54 so you're actually on day 55, not 81. I know that's of little comfort but it's useful to know your actual timeline so you know when you can start pushing for further action.

As it was already said, your wife can contact her local MP to ask for help. They can speak directly to the home office and find out more details of what's happening, however they really can't do much before the 60 day mark, and since the UKVI already let you know that they may take longer than 60 days there may not be much your MP can do until the 120 day mark. However, it would be good to get your MP on your side so they can continue to follow up about it for you. Good luck!


----------



## seehaseeb

AmyA said:


> We have been waiting 117 days today!! We also got the not straight forward email. Its horrible!
> I contacted my MP at the end of June and he has contacted someone about this matter so fingers crossed!


 Can you please what is MP ? 
also do you think its a good idea to go to UKVI office in Sheffield personally ?


----------



## seehaseeb

emu77 said:


> When you count the days they mean business days, so you don't count weekends and bank holidays. I applied the day after you, April 21, and I'm on day 54 so you're actually on day 55, not 81. I know that's of little comfort but it's useful to know your actual timeline so you know when you can start pushing for further action.
> 
> As it was already said, your wife can contact her local MP to ask for help. They can speak directly to the home office and find out more details of what's happening, however they really can't do much before the 60 day mark, and since the UKVI already let you know that they may take longer than 60 days there may not be much your MP can do until the 120 day mark. However, it would be good to get your MP on your side so they can continue to follow up about it for you. Good luck!


Thanks for the response Emu.
really glad to hear from you. Hopefully we will get our visas real soon.
can you please let me know that what do you mean by Local MP?


----------



## BWA468

MP is a Member of Parliament (government etc)


----------



## seehaseeb

BWA468 said:


> MP is a Member of Parliament (government etc)


thanks for the help buddy


----------



## emu77

seehaseeb said:


> Thanks for the response Emu.
> really glad to hear from you. Hopefully we will get our visas real soon.
> can you please let me know that what do you mean by Local MP?


As already said, it's your member of parliament, and you can easily find yours by going here: MPs - UK Parliament

Enter your postcode and it'll tell you who your local MP is and how to contact them. It'll be best if your wife does it as she'll need to verify her address so they can confirm she does live in that person's constituency but in my experience they've been very helpful.

As for actually going to Sheffield, I think that would just be a waste of time. I highly doubt they'll let you speak to anyone, let alone anyone of any significance. I suspect they would just turn you away as soon as you get there. If they spoke to you that would open the doors to them having to interact with many other applicants/their spouses and if they can't even answer your phone call or email, they certainly won't encourage face-to-face contact.

As difficult as it is, all you can do at this point is wait. Once you hit 60 days then contact your MP and explain the situation and see if they can help!


----------



## Pawsandfurry

emu77 said:


> seehaseeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response Emu.
> really glad to hear from you. Hopefully we will get our visas real soon.
> can you please let me know that what do you mean by Local MP?
> 
> 
> 
> As already said, it's your member of parliament, and you can easily find yours by going here: MPs - UK Parliament
> 
> Enter your postcode and it'll tell you who your local MP is and how to contact them. It'll be best if your wife does it as she'll need to verify her address so they can confirm she does live in that person's constituency but in my experience they've been very helpful.
> 
> As for actually going to Sheffield, I think that would just be a waste of time. I highly doubt they'll let you speak to anyone, let alone anyone of any significance. I suspect they would just turn you away as soon as you get there. If they spoke to you that would open the doors to them having to interact with many other applicants/their spouses and if they can't even answer your phone call or email, they certainly won't encourage face-to-face contact.
> 
> As difficult as it is, all you can do at this point is wait. Once you hit 60 days then contact your MP and explain the situation and see if they can help!
Click to expand...

Hi Is there a charge for that? If so How much does it cost for their service


----------



## emu77

Pawsandfurry said:


> Hi Is there a charge for that? If so How much does it cost for their service


No, there's no charge to contact your MP, it's part of their role in office to hear from their constituents. Just remember there's only so much they can do, especially if you're within the time frame of the UKVI guidelines for processing visas.


----------



## Pawsandfurry

emu77 said:


> Pawsandfurry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Is there a charge for that? If so How much does it cost for their service
> 
> 
> 
> No, there's no charge to contact your MP, it's part of their role in office to hear from their constituents. Just remember there's only so much they can do, especially if you're within the time frame of the UKVI guidelines for processing visas.
Click to expand...

I see, i will suggest this to my husband once we reach our 60 working days of waiting. Thanks for the info


----------



## AmyA

seehaseeb said:


> Can you please what is MP ?
> also do you think its a good idea to go to UKVI office in Sheffield personally ?


I would definitely try your MP. Mine has written a letter to the Account manager for East of England, and has written to me with a copy of what he has sent. And he did that within 10 days of me contacting him so I thought that was pretty good.

I just hope we can get some answers to what is taking so long.


----------



## AamirAamir

So working day 61 - we got the 'your application is complicated email', and then two minutes later they sent another email saying -



> Thank you for your application for settlement in the United Kingdom.
> 
> To help me consider the matter, please send me the following documents. Please scan these documents and email them to [email protected].
> 
> (1) A copy of your original MSc degree certificate from [redacted]
> 
> Please note that we are only able to accept the documents within 7 working days of this email. No further extension will be given if the requested information is not provided by 20 JULY 2017


Why do they want that? Is the Naric certificate not adequate? Regardless - sent them a copy. Just confused why they're asking for it..


----------



## Mary7117

AamirAamir said:


> So working day 61 - we got the 'your application is complicated email', and then two minutes later they sent another email saying -
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they want that? Is the Naric certificate not adequate? Regardless - sent them a copy. Just confused why they're asking for it..


Did you send them your English certificate?


----------



## AamirAamir

Mary7117 said:


> Did you send them your English certificate?


We sent them a Naric Statement of Comparability (basically saying that her dutch msc is equivalent to a UK one) and the Naric English Language Assessment stating that her degree was taught in English to an appropriate standard (C1, I believe).


----------



## Mary7117

AamirAamir said:


> We sent them a Naric Statement of Comparability (basically saying that her dutch msc is equivalent to a UK one) and the Naric English Language Assessment stating that her degree was taught in English to an appropriate standard (C1, I believe).


Ohhh. You should have sent the degree certificate because as well. That's why they are asking for it. Also how many working days has it been for you?


----------



## AamirAamir

Mary7117 said:


> Ohhh. You should have sent the degree certificate because as well. That's why they are asking for it. Also how many working days has it been for you?


I don't understand why we should have sent the degree certificate too. We sent that to Naric who certified that it was taught to a C1 English standard and it was equivalent to a UK masters. Does UKVI not trust them or something? It's absurd.

Today was working day 61, priority, applied in Dusseldorf, Germany.


----------



## Mary7117

AamirAamir said:


> I don't understand why we should have sent the degree certificate too. We sent that to Naric who certified that it was taught to a C1 English standard and it was equivalent to a UK masters. Does UKVI not trust them or something? It's absurd.
> 
> Today was working day 61, priority, applied in Dusseldorf, Germany.


No they need it to get it verified. It's like if I send a certified copy of my marriage certificate in English and I don't send my original language marriage certificate which is not of any use anyway then this would delay the process. When did you contact them? On 60th day? 41 day for us. Seem so long....


----------



## AamirAamir

Mary7117 said:


> No they need it to get it verified. It's like if I send a certified copy of my marriage certificate in English and I don't send my original language marriage certificate which is not of any use anyway then this would delay the process. When did you contact them? On 60th day? 41 day for us. Seem so long....


But we sent the original to Naric who certified it as authentic and then provided us with a document confirming its authenticity and that it's equivalent to a UK masters and that the course was taught at an appropriate English level. We sent these to UKVI. 

Naric handled the original - UKVI asked for a scan. 

What do you they think they're going to get out of the scan? It makes no sense to me at all.

I didn't contact them - they contacted us today. Got the email saying our application would take longer due to complications - the standard automated email - and then received an email two minutes later asking for the masters certificate.

I just hope this doesn't delay the process much longer.


----------



## Mary7117

AamirAamir said:


> But we sent the original to Naric who certified it as authentic and then provided us with a document confirming its authenticity and that it's equivalent to a UK masters and that the course was taught at an appropriate English level. We sent these to UKVI.
> 
> Naric handled the original - UKVI asked for a scan.
> 
> What do you they think they're going to get out of the scan? It makes no sense to me at all.
> 
> I didn't contact them - they contacted us today. Got the email saying our application would take longer due to complications - the standard automated email - and then received an email two minutes later asking for the masters certificate.
> 
> I just hope this doesn't delay the process much longer.


It shouldn't do. Hopefully it's just a final check and tick. When did you apply?


----------



## powerranger93

Anyone from Asia still waiting for their visa ? We did the biometrics from Malaysia on the 8th June , priority service and are still eagerly waiting.


----------



## z5e

Applied non prior from Guangzhou on 13th May, Bio appointment and docs scanned on 16th, application preparing for processing email on 25th.

No news since :/


----------



## powerranger93

Hopefully hear something soon!


----------



## hazlen

why are people from America getting it faster than people applying from Asia?


----------



## Mary7117

z5e said:


> Applied non prior from Guangzhou on 13th May, Bio appointment and docs scanned on 16th, application preparing for processing email on 25th.
> 
> No news since :/


I applied before you and still no news for me...Good luck though.


----------



## Joppa

hazlen said:


> why are people from America getting it faster than people applying from Asia?


Individual timeline will vary, but applications from each country are kept separate and processed chronologically.


----------



## Winner1x

Hi guys, received our visa today biometrics done on 13/04 took near enough 60 working days - country japan - priority 

^^^

Hopefully the rest of you will hear something soon!!!


----------



## nyclon

Winner1x said:


> Hi guys, received our visa today biometrics done on 13/04 took near enough 60 working days - country japan - priority
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Hopefully the rest of you will hear something soon!!!


It would be helpful if you updated the timeline thread with your full timeline.


----------



## emu77

Joppa said:


> Individual timeline will vary, but applications from each country are kept separate and processed chronologically.


Hi Joppa,

Do you have any idea why some areas of the same country have such different processing times? For example, a member of the forum here applied from Ottawa at the end of May and received their visa already, I applied in mid-ish April from Toronto and am still waiting. This seems to be the case for most people applying from Toronto but applications made from any other VFS office in the country is averaging 30 days for priority service. I know you don't work for the home office but thought I would ask in case you had any insight!

Thanks!


----------



## MarkandEbony

*Waiting....*

We applied and did biometerics on April 24th from Hong Kong. Still no news. On July 17th we will reach 12 weeks. Immigration told that now priority visa aim for 12 week completion so hoping to get news in the next few days. My daughter needs to get to school in the UK and already the family getting really stressed about potentially travelling separately.

Hope for the best





powerranger93 said:


> Anyone from Asia still waiting for their visa ? We did the biometrics from Malaysia on the 8th June , priority service and are still eagerly waiting.


----------



## kkahmed

Priority service is not available. Submiting my application in HOng Kong and while paying fee, it only gives the option of "Standard" and there is not option of "priority service" don't know what to do? anyone can help??


----------



## powerranger93

MarkandEbony said:


> We applied and did biometerics on April 24th from Hong Kong. Still no news. On July 17th we will reach 12 weeks. Immigration told that now priority visa aim for 12 week completion so hoping to get news in the next few days. My daughter needs to get to school in the UK and already the family getting really stressed about potentially travelling separately.
> 
> Hope for the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerranger93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone from Asia still waiting for their visa ? We did the biometrics from Malaysia on the 8th June , priority service and are still eagerly waiting.
Click to expand...

If that's the case you have to wonder what is the difference between priority and non priority .


----------



## kkahmed

Hey MarkAndEbony
I'm submitting my application from hong kong. I paid IHS and now trying to pay visa fee but its not giving me option to pay "priority service" its only showing "standard". Can you tell me why? did i do something wrong?




MarkandEbony said:


> We applied and did biometerics on April 24th from Hong Kong. Still no news. On July 17th we will reach 12 weeks. Immigration told that now priority visa aim for 12 week completion so hoping to get news in the next few days. My daughter needs to get to school in the UK and already the family getting really stressed about potentially travelling separately.
> 
> Hope for the best


----------



## MarkandEbony

They say non priority may be longer and priority gets you to front of a very long queue. But who knows!



powerranger93 said:


> If that's the case you have to wonder what is the difference between priority and non priority .


----------



## MarkandEbony

*Priority Service*

the Hong Kong website says:

Priority visa

The priority visa service is available to customers who pay an additional fee to have their visa application placed at the front of the queue. The cost is HKD 1969 for non-settlement visas and HKD 5896 (for settlement visas) for each application.

Using the priority visa service does not imply or guarantee in any way that your visa application will be successful. All visa applicants must meet the requirements of the UK Immigration Rules. The amount paid for the priority service, as well as the visa application fee, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or, in exceptional cases, takes longer to process.

When we applied in April it stated a target of 10 - 15 working days which was the reason we decided to use the service. This has since been removed or 'updated' to 12 weeks. We paid for the priority service when we submitted our documents but you need consider is it really worth almost 6000 HKD if you will wait 3 - 6 months?




kkahmed said:


> Hey MarkAndEbony
> I'm submitting my application from hong kong. I paid IHS and now trying to pay visa fee but its not giving me option to pay "priority service" its only showing "standard". Can you tell me why? did i do something wrong?


----------



## AmyA

We're now on day 121. 
We didnt use priority either. This waiting feels endless, I cant believe we applied back in January and we're still awaiting a decision!


----------



## seehaseeb

contacted them after 12 weeks and now they want me to wait again 3 more weeks. quoting their response below.

anybody have any idea why is she telling me about guidance material? i never asked anything else just wanted to know where is my application and she sent me all this stuff.

"Thank you for replying back with the requested information.

I have just escalated your application. You can now expect a response about your application within the next 15 working days (3 weeks).

We appreciate your patience during this time.

Please note that the onus is upon individual customers to ensure that they satisfy the requirements set out in the guidance material. The guidance material accompanies each and every application form. UK Visa and Immigration is not able to give, indicate or advise upon the outcome of any such application prior to it being given full and careful consideration.

Directing you to the guidance material is the only advice we can give you. If you need any further help you should seek independent immigration advice. Immigration advisors can help you with immigration matters, including completion of forms and representing you at a tribunal. The Office of the Immigration Services Commissioner (OISC) regulates immigration advisors, which means they must meet certain standards."


----------



## emu77

seehaseeb said:


> contacted them after 12 weeks and now they want me to wait again 3 more weeks. quoting their response below.
> 
> anybody have any idea why is she telling me about guidance material? i never asked anything else just wanted to know where is my application and she sent me all this stuff.
> 
> "Thank you for replying back with the requested information.
> 
> I have just escalated your application. You can now expect a response about your application within the next 15 working days (3 weeks).
> 
> We appreciate your patience during this time.
> 
> Please note that the onus is upon individual customers to ensure that they satisfy the requirements set out in the guidance material. The guidance material accompanies each and every application form. UK Visa and Immigration is not able to give, indicate or advise upon the outcome of any such application prior to it being given full and careful consideration.
> 
> Directing you to the guidance material is the only advice we can give you. If you need any further help you should seek independent immigration advice. Immigration advisors can help you with immigration matters, including completion of forms and representing you at a tribunal. The Office of the Immigration Services Commissioner (OISC) regulates immigration advisors, which means they must meet certain standards."


It's just a standard response they put at the end of every email. It's basically a reminder that they can't give you any advice on your application.


----------



## Mary7117

AmyA said:


> We're now on day 121.
> We didnt use priority either. This waiting feels endless, I cant believe we applied back in January and we're still awaiting a decision!


Day 121 from application submitted or from the email received by Sheffield?


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> We're now on day 121.
> We didnt use priority either. This waiting feels endless, I cant believe we applied back in January and we're still awaiting a decision!


Hi AmyA, I'm in macedonia at the moment. Sent our appeal documents and now we are back to the waiting game. Dreading going home, back to the limbo of waiting and getting our hopes up one day only to think it will never be over the next day. So frustrating. 

it's been over 40c here and I'm being eaten alive by mosquito, nobody else gets bitten, just me! I'm allergic as well so had to go to the doctors and get some steroids, urgh. Hoping the past few months chat logs will be enough along with proof of flights they didn't take into consideration and copies of hand written letters to each other that have envelopes postage marked. I really hope it is over sooner rather than later. It does say in the refusal letter that sending supporting evidence may mean it can be overturned rather than going to court, the thing that confused us most was the letter states a form and guidance notes where included, however it wasn't included with the letter. This is why we were so confused on how to proceed. Very difficult to "fill in and return the attached form along with any supporting documents" when you didn't get a form or address to send anything to! 

I'm so shocked you are still waiting, I was sure you would have had some news while I was away. Can you call them again? I'm losing a lot of faith in the entire visa process at the moment.


----------



## BWA468

Finally received my visa today, so stoked!! Have to leave NZ by 17/8. Not much time !! (gave them a date of 20/7). This was an extremely painful process, more so with not knowing what was going on, getting the 'not straight forward' email, an email saying my docs hadnt been received. I found out my visa was decided on 5/7 through their website and I received an email 14/7 saying the docs are ready. I sent them a return courier bag which they did actually use to send them back to me so I could track it. I got my original documents back but they kept everything else. Their communication is awful. I sent them about 4 emails and only ever received 1 reply saying the docs had been received... 48 working days/9 weeks all up from date they received my docs!!


----------



## livellytania

Any other applicants from Toronto Canada hanging around? I applied priority on May 16th. Confirmation that my application was received on May 28th, so I'm on business day 35 (from the email confirmation) and utterly frustrated, especially as it looks like I have a ways to go yet.

Wishing I'd applied from Ottawa


----------



## MarkandEbony

Checked tracking website yesterday and happy to see our status as decided. Hoping for a positive decision

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## powerranger93

MarkandEbony said:


> Checked tracking website yesterday and happy to see our status as decided. Hoping for a positive decision
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Congrats , hope it's good news


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> Hi AmyA, I'm in macedonia at the moment. Sent our appeal documents and now we are back to the waiting game. Dreading going home, back to the limbo of waiting and getting our hopes up one day only to think it will never be over the next day. So frustrating.
> 
> it's been over 40c here and I'm being eaten alive by mosquito, nobody else gets bitten, just me! I'm allergic as well so had to go to the doctors and get some steroids, urgh. Hoping the past few months chat logs will be enough along with proof of flights they didn't take into consideration and copies of hand written letters to each other that have envelopes postage marked. I really hope it is over sooner rather than later. It does say in the refusal letter that sending supporting evidence may mean it can be overturned rather than going to court, the thing that confused us most was the letter states a form and guidance notes where included, however it wasn't included with the letter. This is why we were so confused on how to proceed. Very difficult to "fill in and return the attached form along with any supporting documents" when you didn't get a form or address to send anything to!
> 
> I'm so shocked you are still waiting, I was sure you would have had some news while I was away. Can you call them again? I'm losing a lot of faith in the entire visa process at the moment.



Hiya!
At least you have got to see him and spend some quality time despite being under difficult circumstances! I really hope you get your appeal and soon!

We are tired of this waiting, I contacted my MP and hes written a letter to the Account Manager to try and find out whats taking so long. So fingers crossed I can get some answers soon! 6 months have passed now 

When are you back to UK?


----------



## Rinnn

Hello,

I applied in June from North America, mailed everything on June 15, did priority, and today got an e-mail that there is a decision. I am excited and worried because of the suspense.


----------



## hisshiss

AmyA said:


> Hiya!
> At least you have got to see him and spend some quality time despite being under difficult circumstances! I really hope you get your appeal and soon!
> 
> We are tired of this waiting, I contacted my MP and hes written a letter to the Account Manager to try and find out whats taking so long. So fingers crossed I can get some answers soon! 6 months have passed now
> 
> When are you back to UK?


I fly Back on the 25th, leaving at 6am. Getting on the flight home alone is going to be awful. Have you had the chance to visit your partner yet?

Hopefully the mp can do something, 6 months is incredibly unfair. I really hope when you get news it's good news!

We are now looking at the possibility of moving somewhere else. However with the uncertainty of brexit I don't think it would be sensible for me to move to another eu country until I know where we would stand with regards to employment and if my partner would have the right to work there post brexit. It feels like all the doors are closing  

The worst part is even if we win the appeal, which could take a very long time, they can later decide to decline the application on different grounds!


----------



## Mary7117

Rinnn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied in June from North America, mailed everything on June 15, did priority, and today got an e-mail that there is a decision. I am excited and worried because of the suspense.


Congratulations! What a quick turn around. I regret not doing priority now :-( 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## emu77

livellytania said:


> Any other applicants from Toronto Canada hanging around? I applied priority on May 16th. Confirmation that my application was received on May 28th, so I'm on business day 35 (from the email confirmation) and utterly frustrated, especially as it looks like I have a ways to go yet.
> 
> Wishing I'd applied from Ottawa


I applied in Toronto on April 21 (priority) and am still waiting. Tomorrow is my day 60  I also speak to another person on a different forum who applied priority from Toronto on April 13 and they're still waiting too. I'll be contacting our MP in the UK tomorrow to see if they can help. I have no idea why, but Toronto application processing seems to have come to a screeching halt. I agree with you, I really wish I had done my application in Ottawa, I'd have been in the UK last month!

Good luck!


----------



## seehaseeb

i read some people can check the status of their application online, but why its not working for me?
Check your visa or immigration application status
they gave me this link but i try to put the reference number given in emails and gwf number as well both not working and its saying the reference number has not been recognized. 
anybody else having this same issue? or can someone guide me how to check it online? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ingridLA

seehaseeb said:


> i read some people can check the status of their application online, but why its not working for me?
> Check your visa or immigration application status
> they gave me this link but i try to put the reference number given in emails and gwf number as well both not working and its saying the reference number has not been recognized.
> anybody else having this same issue? or can someone guide me how to check it online?
> Thanks in advance


Someone else said the status will only show up once they have made a decision. So more than likely the system gets updated before you get the decision email. All you can do is try until it comes up recognized, :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BWA468

ingridLA said:


> Someone else said the status will only show up once they have made a decision. So more than likely the system gets updated before you get the decision email. All you can do is try until it comes up recognized, :fingerscrossed:


Yes it only works once they have made a decision. Just keep trying it everyday. It may take another couple of weeks before you receive your passport/visa back from the date they make the decision though


----------



## seehaseeb

BWA468 said:


> Yes it only works once they have made a decision. Just keep trying it everyday. It may take another couple of weeks before you receive your passport/visa back from the date they make the decision though


it will be showing the results with gwf number once the decision is made or any other number will be used for this purpose?


----------



## OddLion

seehaseeb said:


> it will be showing the results with gwf number once the decision is made or any other number will be used for this purpose?


Yes, just enter the GWF number, that definitely works. Some people report that they got the email before the UKVI system was updated, but usually the system shows "DECIDED" a few days (or more) before you get the email or are notified by UKVI/VFS.


----------



## livellytania

emu77 said:


> I applied in Toronto on April 21 (priority) and am still waiting. Tomorrow is my day 60  I also speak to another person on a different forum who applied priority from Toronto on April 13 and they're still waiting too. I'll be contacting our MP in the UK tomorrow to see if they can help. I have no idea why, but Toronto application processing seems to have come to a screeching halt. I agree with you, I really wish I had done my application in Ottawa, I'd have been in the UK last month!
> 
> Good luck!


Good luck, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. The stats for Toronto do say that 100% of applications are processed in 60BD...I have a sinking feeling things have changed since they last updated their stats but I hope for your sake (and mine) I'm wrong.

What other forum are you on? I'm also on uk yankee but I think I'm the only Canadian there waiting on a priority application.


----------



## MarkandEbony

Well after 61 days of amazingly stressful waiting our spouse visa arrived today all approved. I received an SMS from Hong Kong VFS saying that the package had arrived. But no email as the packages had literally only just been delivered and data not yet input into the system. Although we paid priority for 10 to 15 working days as promised it really seems the minimum target is 60 working days. We have been really frustrated with the service provided and a real lack of clear information and customer service. We thank God for learning so much from this process and are grateful to have the visa to hand. But our HK friends ask, 'what kind of country charges money for emails to ask about something that has already cost so much in blood sweat and tears.

Note the tracking site only works once your application has been decided not before. 

Good luck everyone 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyA

hisshiss said:


> I fly Back on the 25th, leaving at 6am. Getting on the flight home alone is going to be awful. Have you had the chance to visit your partner yet?
> 
> Hopefully the mp can do something, 6 months is incredibly unfair. I really hope when you get news it's good news!
> 
> We are now looking at the possibility of moving somewhere else. However with the uncertainty of brexit I don't think it would be sensible for me to move to another eu country until I know where we would stand with regards to employment and if my partner would have the right to work there post brexit. It feels like all the doors are closing
> 
> The worst part is even if we win the appeal, which could take a very long time, they can later decide to decline the application on different grounds!



Oh god thats awful, I really hope you can find a way to be together. Would you not consider just re-applying? I know the costs are high but at least you could cover any bits that they refused you on and then cant come back at another time and decline?

If we get bad news I think we will re-apply just for speed really, even though applying has taken longer than 6 months for us.

Its such a hard situation to be in!

I havent been over to see him, the flights are so high now as its holiday season and if we do get refused I will have to go over then so I'm kind of waiting for the outcome. I keep thinking surely it cant be much longer!!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

livellytania said:


> Good luck, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. The stats for Toronto do say that 100% of applications are processed in 60BD...I have a sinking feeling things have changed since they last updated their stats but I hope for your sake (and mine) I'm wrong.
> 
> What other forum are you on? I'm also on uk yankee but I think I'm the only Canadian there waiting on a priority application.


Well, to put things into perspective, until the [Justin Trudeau] Liberals changed the immigration policy last year, it would have taken almost _3 years_ for me to sponsor my Husband if we decided to go and live in Vancouver... that's applying through the High Commission here in London and assuming that we have a water tight application package... I would have had to apply to sponsor him first and then, once we were approved, he'd have to submit his application package - there's no "Priority" service for this service.

As it is these days, it would still take upwards of a year to sponsor Husband, so I don't think that we have too much to complain about, slow Priority or not... I'd happily take the slow but ambulatory movement of UKVI over the stagnant non-movement of IRCC any day.


----------



## emu77

livellytania said:


> Good luck, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. The stats for Toronto do say that 100% of applications are processed in 60BD...I have a sinking feeling things have changed since they last updated their stats but I hope for your sake (and mine) I'm wrong.
> 
> What other forum are you on? I'm also on uk yankee but I think I'm the only Canadian there waiting on a priority application.


I wouldn't bother with the Yankee forum, as I'm sure you know now the US priority visas come through much quicker! I was checking that one too until I realized that although comparing seems relatively logical due to our similarities, it's just not how it works with visas. 

Today is my day 60, and I've heard nothing, however my status did change on the HO website to say my application has been decided, so hopefully I'll hear soon.

The other forum I'm on is britishexpats.com. I only really follow and contribute to one thread specific about Toronto VFS but you may find something useful there too 

Good luck! I know it's so hard. I was thrilled but heartbroken when I found out my Canadian friend's British boyfriend got his Canadian permanent residency before I got this visa! He applied at the beginning of April and I applied around mid month and he still got his first! For permanent residency! So he won't have to go through all this stuff with reapplying in 2.5 years, he just now has ILR. I know West Coast Canadian Girl outlined the pain around a spouse visa for Canada, but we certainly have more options for immigrating than the UK does, especially with the fast track visa my friend's partner got.


----------



## emu77

So my status has changed on the home office website to decided (yay!) If people don't mind, can others give me an indication of how long they waited between seeing your application was decided to actually receiving your visa and/or passport, or even just getting the email from UKVI to say a decision has been made? I know many have posted this but it's kind of all over and I'm struggling to find it again. I think if I remember correctly it can range from a few days to a few weeks but if people don't mind repeating this info that would be lovely  thanks!


----------



## nyclon

MarkandEbony said:


> Well after 61 days of amazingly stressful waiting our spouse visa arrived today all approved. I received an SMS from Hong Kong VFS saying that the package had arrived. But no email as the packages had literally only just been delivered and data not yet input into the system. Although we paid priority for 10 to 15 working days as promised it really seems the minimum target is 60 working days. We have been really frustrated with the service provided and a real lack of clear information and customer service. We thank God for learning so much from this process and are grateful to have the visa to hand. But our HK friends ask, 'what kind of country charges money for emails to ask about something that has already cost so much in blood sweat and tears.
> 
> Note the tracking site only works once your application has been decided not before.
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Congratulations. Please remember to update the timeline thread.


----------



## AussieBoo

*Confirmation from processing centre*

Hello,

I applied online for a settlement visa on 23 May 2017. I had to wait 3 weeks for my husband's original documents to reach me in Australia, the postal system here is awful. Therefore my biometrics appointment was not until 30 June 2017. I'm a bit cranky now that the new system allows him to post/scan it to Sheffield direct for processing. Anyways, on the day of my biometric appointment I paid $60AUD! to have the documents scanned to Sheffield. VFS Brisbane that afternoon sent me a text message to say they had scanned my documents to Sheffield HOWEVER, I have never received confirmation from Sheffield that the material had been received. Is this usual practice? On the forum I have read that communication with Sheffield is a bit hit and miss. Thanks!


----------



## OddLion

emu77 said:


> So my status has changed on the home office website to decided (yay!) If people don't mind, can others give me an indication of how long they waited between seeing your application was decided to actually receiving your visa and/or passport, or even just getting the email from UKVI to say a decision has been made? I know many have posted this but it's kind of all over and I'm struggling to find it again. I think if I remember correctly it can range from a few days to a few weeks but if people don't mind repeating this info that would be lovely  thanks!


Congratulations Emu77, you're almost done! I'm still waiting, but based on other people's experiences it looks like 4-7 days is most common waiting time between the UKVI website changing to DECIDED and the person getting notice to pick up their passport. Of course, this will probably change from country to country. It seems that some people get an email telling them that their case has been decided, and others only get an email saying "come and pick up your passport" at the local VFS office.

Good luck.


----------



## MarkandEbony

OddLion said:


> Congratulations Emu77, you're almost done! I'm still waiting, but based on other people's experiences it looks like 4-7 days is most common waiting time between the UKVI website changing to DECIDED and the person getting notice to pick up their passport. Of course, this will probably change from country to country. It seems that some people get an email telling them that their case has been decided, and others only get an email saying "come and pick up your passport" at the local VFS office.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi. We got the decided status on July 13th. Then SMS on July 18th to collect the passport. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## emu77

MarkandEbony said:


> Hi. We got the decided status on July 13th. Then SMS on July 18th to collect the passport.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Thank you OddLion and MarkandEbony for your replies! I'll remain cautiously optimistic that I'll hear more along the lines of MarkandEbony's timeline  OddLion, how long have you been waiting?


----------



## OddLion

emu77 said:


> Thank you OddLion and MarkandEbony for your replies! I'll remain cautiously optimistic that I'll hear more along the lines of MarkandEbony's timeline  OddLion, how long have you been waiting?


I'm at (working) day 43 from biometrics, but need to leave by Aug 1 to get my kid into school on time in the UK...fingers crossed.

Hope you hear soon Emu77.


----------



## Mary7117

OddLion said:


> I'm at (working) day 43 from biometrics, but need to leave by Aug 1 to get my kid into school on time in the UK...fingers crossed.
> 
> Hope you hear soon Emu77.


Good luck! If we are counting from biometrics it has been 48 working days.
Usually it's better to count from date application received which is 46 days for us. I assume you applied for non-priority.


----------



## OddLion

Mary7117 said:


> Good luck! If we are counting from biometrics it has been 48 working days.
> Usually it's better to count from date application received which is 46 days for us. I assume you applied for non-priority.


Nope, we applied Priority (!). From correspondence I have seen, Sheffield seems to be counting from Biometrics submission, but they are so slow these days I'm not sure it really matters how we count.

If you look at Parliamentary reports (submitted by Home Office in 2016), they already knew UKVI was understaffed and overloaded. For them to add to the workload by bringing all settlement visas back to Sheffield was the height of irresponsibility on the part of the Tory govt. To raise fees just before doing so and continue to promise rapid processing for "Priority" applications was just plain dishonest. Outsourcing and then charging for services like email and phone inquiries is really a new low.

Anyway, end of rant. Let's hope things pick up soon.


----------



## Havi29

I never think applied settlements -fiancé have to taken long time like this as I waiting more 5 months now still nothing responds and don't know after 6 months they have answer or have to wait more .i want to travel to Europe but can't while applying.


----------



## emu77

Got news today from our MP's office that a decision was made on our application on Monday, dispatched on Tuesday, and that it's been approved! So relieved and can't wait to get my passport back so I can book a flight. I'll be sure to update the timeline thread once I have my passport in hand! Thank you to everyone who helped in this process, it was one of the more difficult I've dealt with and support here made it a bit more bearable  good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Mary7117

emu77 said:


> Got news today from our MP's office that a decision was made on our application on Monday, dispatched on Tuesday, and that it's been approved! So relieved and can't wait to get my passport back so I can book a flight. I'll be sure to update the timeline thread once I have my passport in hand! Thank you to everyone who helped in this process, it was one of the more difficult I've dealt with and support here made it a bit more bearable  good luck to those still waiting!


Yay!!! Congratulations! Did you get a decision email too?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## takemetoversailles

Well.. I got a notice from UPS yesterday that my application is on its way and a decision made email today from UKBA. It's meant to arrive by the end of the day tomorrow.. this makes 19 business days from the day they received it until the status was updated on Monday.

I applied from the US and did priority. I've also had a visa before (came back to the US for an extended visit without realizing I couldn't extend it from abroad.. duh!) so I'm hoping that's the only reason why it's so quick! Anyone know of any rules surrounding time you have to wait before you can apply again?! Terrified it will be denied!!  

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed everyone's visas come as soon as possible <3


----------



## emu77

Mary7117 said:


> Yay!!! Congratulations! Did you get a decision email too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you! No, never got the decision made email, just got the info from my MP, but then again these emails from UKVI are all hit and miss!


----------



## emu77

takemetoversailles said:


> Well.. I got a notice from UPS yesterday that my application is on its way and a decision made email today from UKBA. It's meant to arrive by the end of the day tomorrow.. this makes 19 business days from the day they received it until the status was updated on Monday.
> 
> I applied from the US and did priority. I've also had a visa before (came back to the US for an extended visit without realizing I couldn't extend it from abroad.. duh!) so I'm hoping that's the only reason why it's so quick! Anyone know of any rules surrounding time you have to wait before you can apply again?! Terrified it will be denied!!
> 
> Keeping my fingers and toes crossed everyone's visas come as soon as possible <3


Someone just recently posted that when they applied priority from the US they got a decision made email after only 17 business days, and it was approved so you have no reason to worry at this point! I'm sure it's all good news


----------



## kkahmed

Congratulations Mark,
I'm really happy for you..... Wish you all the best mate and thank you for all your help. Now its it the waiting game for me as well, Submitted my documents yesterday. 

MarkandEbony;12847426]Well after 61 days of amazingly stressful waiting our spouse visa arrived today all approved. I received an SMS from Hong Kong VFS saying that the package had arrived. But no email as the packages had literally only just been delivered and data not yet input into the system. Although we paid priority for 10 to 15 working days as promised it really seems the minimum target is 60 working days. We have been really frustrated with the service provided and a real lack of clear information and customer service. We thank God for learning so much from this process and are grateful to have the visa to hand. But our HK friends ask, 'what kind of country charges money for emails to ask about something that has already cost so much in blood sweat and tears.

Note the tracking site only works once your application has been decided not before. 

Good luck everyone 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## MarkandEbony

Thank you and good luck. Don't expect much before 60 days...seems to be the minimum target.

Good luck



kkahmed said:


> Congratulations Mark,
> I'm really happy for you..... Wish you all the best mate and thank you for all your help. Now its it the waiting game for me as well, Submitted my documents yesterday.
> 
> MarkandEbony;12847426]Well after 61 days of amazingly stressful waiting our spouse visa arrived today all approved. I received an SMS from Hong Kong VFS saying that the package had arrived. But no email as the packages had literally only just been delivered and data not yet input into the system. Although we paid priority for 10 to 15 working days as promised it really seems the minimum target is 60 working days. We have been really frustrated with the service provided and a real lack of clear information and customer service. We thank God for learning so much from this process and are grateful to have the visa to hand. But our HK friends ask, 'what kind of country charges money for emails to ask about something that has already cost so much in blood sweat and tears.
> 
> Note the tracking site only works once your application has been decided not before.
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Farzam

Hey guys.
I've been applying for a tier 4 student visa as an Iranian national in TLS Istanbul in Turkey. I had paid for a priority visa which I was promised to get my visa processed in 5 work days. I submitted my application since 5th July. I was called for a second interview on 17th July which got me worried I may have not convinced them in the first interview. I tried to be more specific in the second interview though but still worried. What makes me worry more are the followings:
On the TLS website my application got marked as "decision made" and after a few hours "passback from consulate the next day (18th July) but I received NO email whatsoever whether from UKVI office or TLS, only the status update. Today is 21st and there are still no news and my passport hasn't been back yet, since today's working hours have passed, I should it atleast on Monday. (I'm paying a fortune in hotels for staying here since I don't have my passport to fly back to Iran).
My question is, since I haven't received ANY email whatsoever about the decision being made, is it normal?and how many days does it take till you get your passport back?

Many thanks.


----------



## MegannCarter

Hi Guys, My name is Megan and I am new here. I am about to find out my results for my UK Ancestry Visa application. 

I am freaking out because I had a bad experience at the visa office. I was given a trainee who had her boss hanging over her. The boss was rude, not instructing her to do things completely, confusing all my paperwork and would not answer questions. She just left it to the trainee who seemed shy and confused (probably under pressure). 

When I went there, I provided them with two folders with all my paperwork. One for originals, one for authorised copies. 

I gave them the original folder, than the authorised copies. She started filing and sorting into their order but the boss starting getting angry telling me they couldnt post certain originals due to condition. I asked if they can send certified copies - she said "I think it will be ok..I dont know." And I said Im worried. She sort of sighed and scanned a mixture of authorised and original. 

Does anyone know if authorised JP documents will be approved? What happens if I get rejected - what should I do to appeal? 

Has anyone seen an agent to help them appeal and if so, how long did the appeal process take? 

I can pick up my passport monday but I can't stop stressing. I just want to be prepared for rejection because I honestly think there's a 60% chance that because they sent off a mixture of papers, that it's going to be rejected.  

Just need some advice. Loving the forum by the way. It's keep me sort of sane for the process haha. 

Application sent 25th June 
Interview at Sydney Visa Office 29th 
Papers sent to Manila 30th
Email confirming processing on 12th July
No emails in between
Email recieved today (21st) advising passport ready for collection in Sydney.


----------



## KingJaja

Also got my visa approved! The waiting was unexpected and excruciating (talk about best-laid plans falling apart) but this forum has been the one source of strength and hope. 
Thanks to the moderators and regular posters in helping others with their questions and anxiety. 

I will be updating my timeline as well


----------



## KingJaja

MegannCarter said:


> Hi Guys, My name is Megan and I am new here. I am about to find out my results for my UK Ancestry Visa application.
> 
> I am freaking out because I had a bad experience at the visa office. I was given a trainee who had her boss hanging over her. The boss was rude, not instructing her to do things completely, confusing all my paperwork and would not answer questions. She just left it to the trainee who seemed shy and confused (probably under pressure).
> 
> When I went there, I provided them with two folders with all my paperwork. One for originals, one for authorised copies.
> 
> I gave them the original folder, than the authorised copies. She started filing and sorting into their order but the boss starting getting angry telling me they couldnt post certain originals due to condition. I asked if they can send certified copies - she said "I think it will be ok..I dont know." And I said Im worried. She sort of sighed and scanned a mixture of authorised and original.
> 
> Does anyone know if authorised JP documents will be approved? What happens if I get rejected - what should I do to appeal?
> 
> Has anyone seen an agent to help them appeal and if so, how long did the appeal process take?
> 
> I can pick up my passport monday but I can't stop stressing. I just want to be prepared for rejection because I honestly think there's a 60% chance that because they sent off a mixture of papers, that it's going to be rejected.
> 
> Just need some advice. Loving the forum by the way. It's keep me sort of sane for the process haha.
> 
> Application sent 25th June
> Interview at Sydney Visa Office 29th
> Papers sent to Manila 30th
> Email confirming processing on 12th July
> No emails in between
> Email recieved today (21st) advising passport ready for collection in Sydney.


I hope you get your visa approved, 

When I went to submit my documents, the VFS rep refused to accept the documents in the order that our lawyer had sorted them out. My application was a bit complicated due to our finances and family real estate holdings. he also refused to collect originals, but again we were prepared with a stack of photocopies. 
I now started shuffling through the documents, sorting them out as best I could, using their own legend, he was also stamping some copies to note that he had seen the originals - but not all of them, I was baffled 

By the time I was done, I thought I had ruined my chances by confusing the heck out of whoever was going to try to figure out what was going on. You can imagine my relief when I got the approval. 

I truly hope you get it. 

Goodluck


----------



## Farzam

Farzam said:


> Hey guys.
> I've been applying for a tier 4 student visa as an Iranian national in TLS Istanbul in Turkey. I had paid for a priority visa which I was promised to get my visa processed in 5 work days. I submitted my application since 5th July. I was called for a second interview on 17th July which got me worried I may have not convinced them in the first interview. I tried to be more specific in the second interview though but still worried. What makes me worry more are the followings:
> On the TLS website my application got marked as "decision made" and after a few hours "passback from consulate the next day (18th July) but I received NO email whatsoever whether from UKVI office or TLS, only the status update. Today is 21st and there are still no news and my passport hasn't been back yet, since today's working hours have passed, I should it atleast on Monday. (I'm paying a fortune in hotels for staying here since I don't have my passport to fly back to Iran).
> My question is, since I haven't received ANY email whatsoever about the decision being made, is it normal?and how many days does it take till you get your passport back?
> 
> Many thanks.


ok some updates: I called UKVI, they charged me for telling me nothing. Just confirming the decision has been made regardless I didn't receive an email. She couldn't tell me the simplest question like "how long does the passport usually take to get back". So anyone knows it?how many days does it take?





KingJaja said:


> Also got my visa approved! The waiting was unexpected and excruciating (talk about best-laid plans falling apart) but this forum has been the one source of strength and hope.
> Thanks to the moderators and regular posters in helping others with their questions and anxiety.
> 
> I will be updating my timeline as well


Thanks for telling us, I'm happy for you. Gives me hope that another person in a similar situation was successful.


----------



## Mary7117

emu77 said:


> Thank you! No, never got the decision made email, just got the info from my MP, but then again these emails from UKVI are all hit and miss!


I am so glad you got your visa. Your Mp did a fantastic job. I can't remember what day it is for us but its getting close to 50. I am starting to feel anxious knowing that I will have nothing to do over the 6 weeks holidays. I usually spend it with him and he's strictly said not to come and to wait for him to come. He wants us to save and thinks it'll be a waste of money to go to him.To be honest I just need a change in environment. The weather is miserable here and it makes me miserable too. I don't have anything to do over the holidays and I am not that close with the relatives. Everyone I know I have some sort of holiday booked. Anyway sorry to go on like this. Rant over.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## emu77

Mary7117 said:


> I am so glad you got your visa. Your Mp did a fantastic job. I can't remember what day it is for us but its getting close to 50. I am starting to feel anxious knowing that I will have nothing to do over the 6 weeks holidays. I usually spend it with him and he's strictly said not to come and to wait for him to come. He wants us to save and thinks it'll be a waste of money to go to him.To be honest I just need a change in environment. The weather is miserable here and it makes me miserable too. I don't have anything to do over the holidays and I am not that close with the relatives. Everyone I know I have some sort of holiday booked. Anyway sorry to go on like this. Rant over.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I know how you feel, I haven't been working much while I've waited for the visa to come through, so it's been a lot of me sitting at home and feeling very sorry for myself! When everyone you know is working and busy it just makes you feel miserable! Perhaps you can do a little trip somewhere else but close by? I live outside of Toronto and just getting on the train to spend some time in the city often made me feel better, there was always something to do even when I was on my own. I don't know if you have somewhere that you can get to quickly and cheaply near you but if so it can help to feel less horrible, at least in my experience!

I really hope you hear soon, I'll keep all fingers and toes crossed your visa is on its way asap!


----------



## LMH58

Mary7117 said:


> I am so glad you got your visa. Your Mp did a fantastic job. I can't remember what day it is for us but its getting close to 50. I am starting to feel anxious knowing that I will have nothing to do over the 6 weeks holidays. I usually spend it with him and he's strictly said not to come and to wait for him to come. He wants us to save and thinks it'll be a waste of money to go to him.To be honest I just need a change in environment. The weather is miserable here and it makes me miserable too. I don't have anything to do over the holidays and I am not that close with the relatives. Everyone I know I have some sort of holiday booked. Anyway sorry to go on like this. Rant over.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Why dont you got on a bit of a road trip around england for a few days?


----------



## seehaseeb

emu77 said:


> Got news today from our MP's office that a decision was made on our application on Monday, dispatched on Tuesday, and that it's been approved! So relieved and can't wait to get my passport back so I can book a flight. I'll be sure to update the timeline thread once I have my passport in hand! Thank you to everyone who helped in this process, it was one of the more difficult I've dealt with and support here made it a bit more bearable  good luck to those still waiting!


Hi Emu 
we applied for EEA Family permit on 20th April, after 12 weeks (60 working days) we did contact with UKVI which they replied that they have escalated the application and we will hear back in 3 weeks.
however at this point we are feeling uncomfortable with like if they did nothing in 12 weeks and gave us 3 weeks time so maybe they can make it pending again.

do you think we should contact with our MP or should we wait 3 weeks more?
also can you please let me know some details about contacting the MP and whats the best way to provide all the case information to MP? Please guide me in this regards.
Thanks


----------



## emu77

seehaseeb said:


> Hi Emu
> we applied for EEA Family permit on 20th April, after 12 weeks (60 working days) we did contact with UKVI which they replied that they have escalated the application and we will hear back in 3 weeks.
> however at this point we are feeling uncomfortable with like if they did nothing in 12 weeks and gave us 3 weeks time so maybe they can make it pending again.
> 
> do you think we should contact with our MP or should we wait 3 weeks more?
> also can you please let me know some details about contacting the MP and whats the best way to provide all the case information to MP? Please guide me in this regards.
> Thanks


Hi Seehaseeb,

In terms of contacting your MP, you can look up who your local MP is here: MPs - UK Parliament

Just put your postcode in and it'll tell you who your MP is and how to contact them (they recommend by email). The information they'll want is your application number and date of birth, as well as whoever is living at the UK address to confirm their address so they can validate that you live within their constituency. Then just explain your situation and concern and hopefully they can help.

It's up to you if you want to contact them now or wait 3 weeks. I contacted ours after about 40 business days even though others recommend you wait 60, or 120 if your case has been deemed "not straightforward". So it's up to you when you choose to contact them. Good luck!


----------



## seehaseeb

emu77 said:


> Hi Seehaseeb,
> 
> In terms of contacting your MP, you can look up who your local MP is here: MPs - UK Parliament
> 
> Just put your postcode in and it'll tell you who your MP is and how to contact them (they recommend by email). The information they'll want is your application number and date of birth, as well as whoever is living at the UK address to confirm their address so they can validate that you live within their constituency. Then just explain your situation and concern and hopefully they can help.
> 
> It's up to you if you want to contact them now or wait 3 weeks. I contacted ours after about 40 business days even though others recommend you wait 60, or 120 if your case has been deemed "not straightforward". So it's up to you when you choose to contact them. Good luck!


Hi Emu 
thanks for the response.
so we should send an email to the local MP through my wife, where she can provide my details and ask the MP to look into this matter and help in expediting the visa faster. correct?
also do she need to send any proof of address to MP in the email or just mentioning the address and details will be enough?
Please let me know how you guyz did it and we will also start on it.
Thanks once again


----------



## Mary7117

LMH58 said:


> Why dont you got on a bit of a road trip around england for a few days?


I hate going out in the rain. Just the whole icky feeling annoys me. Hopefully the weather will change. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AamirAamir

Wondering if anyone can help.

- Applied April 14 in Dusseldorf - priority spouse visa
- UKVI contacted us on July 11 asking for degree certificate
- We were sure that we included this in our application, but we sent it anyway (confirmed it later, by the way - they either didn't scan it at the visa centre or they "misplaced" it somehow)
- UKVI haven't been in touch since. It's been 9 working days.

Anyone know what their SLAs are with additional document requests? Any idea how much longer this will take?

Thanks.


----------



## emu77

seehaseeb said:


> Hi Emu
> thanks for the response.
> so we should send an email to the local MP through my wife, where she can provide my details and ask the MP to look into this matter and help in expediting the visa faster. correct?
> also do she need to send any proof of address to MP in the email or just mentioning the address and details will be enough?
> Please let me know how you guyz did it and we will also start on it.
> Thanks once again


You can contact them or your wife, but they will want your wife to confirm her address. When I did it, I was the one who wrote the initial email, but I copied my husband in so they could respond to both of us. In the initial email I included my husband's full address, but when they responded they asked him to confirm his address, either by email or calling in, so it may be easier for your wife to contact them and have her include you in the email chain so you can see and respond to anything. 

They didn't ask for any physical evidence of address, just to have my husband confirm his address, but each MP may want something different, they'll let you know. We're living in a small village so they may be happy to just accept our word for it, perhaps others may want physical proof but they'll tell you what they want when you contact them!

Good luck, keep us updated on how it goes!


----------



## Aruba1313

Hello everyone. I have written on the Post Your Timeline Thread, I am applying for Fiance visa, tomorrow is 32nd working day for me.

Did anyone from non-USA applicants, so other countries, receive the decision within 40 days? USA seem to be getting the decisions sooner then the rest.

I am also checking the Priority timeline for other countries (on UK Yankee forum), and some got within 30 days Venezuela applicant, then few other countries on 55 or 54 days on Priority?

Please God help us to receive decisions soon, quickly!! asap LOL


----------



## ylyy131

Aruba1313 said:


> Hello everyone. I have written on the Post Your Timeline Thread, I am applying for Fiance visa, tomorrow is 32nd working day for me.
> 
> Did anyone from non-USA applicants, so other countries, receive the decision within 40 days? USA seem to be getting the decisions sooner then the rest.
> 
> I am also checking the Priority timeline for other countries (on UK Yankee forum), and some got within 30 days Venezuela applicant, then few other countries on 55 or 54 days on Priority?
> 
> Please God help us to receive decisions soon, quickly!! asap LOL


Hi Aruba1313, We're applying fiancé visa priority from Morocco. I think our timeline is very similar to yours, biometric done on 8 June, confirmation email received 9 June, tomorrow will be day 32 for us too.

If I'm not mistaken, I have read somewhere on this forum recently one of the moderators was saying that for applications from USA they're sending some to New York office for processing? I could be wrong. 

Anyway happy for those who have received their passport and visa back, and for the rest of us who are still waiting for decision, hope things will start to pick up soon!


----------



## MegannCarter

Hi Guys, I'd just like to celebrate the fact that I was approved from AU to go to the UK and get some information out there to help anyone who is about to apply. 

I'm incredibly lucky but please make sure that you supply original birth certificates and not copies! Make sure you have enoigh documentation. I provided: 

Mothers/Fathers/Grandfathers Birth Certificates 
My own BC and passport (all expired passports aswell) 
Resume
Referal letter from current boss 
Job applications I put in for UK
Letters from people Im staying with advising they will support me 
Letter from employer stating I work for my company for how many years, my job title, my salary, company address and business details with ABN
Bank statements (6 months) 
Account confirmation letter from bank 
6 months of Bank Statements 
Group certificates from previous years of tax returns 
And a Letter stating my intentions 

Id also like to clarify for the people asking how do I know if I rejected and saying that youll know because youll get a letter for rejection and no letter for approval - I recieved a letter stating approval so you really just need to open it. My email that came from the visa office was the standard, it does not give any hints saying im approved. 

I hope this helps and that as many of you get approved! Thanks for all the help guys, this is a great forum!


----------



## MarkandEbony

I heard via another forum that after collecting the bio metrics card from the post office in the UK then you also need to report to the local police station. I don't think this is the case but wanted to ask if anyone else heard this. My wife has just got a spouse visa.

thanks


----------



## kkahmed

Hi, 
This is only for non-common wealth countries. If your wife got Hong Kong passport then she will have to report to local police station.


----------



## Joppa

Police registration is exempt for those who are on a family route (joining a settled family member in UK) even if their nationals are usually subject to it. But if they are on a different visa like study or work, then registration will be required.


----------



## Aruba1313

Hello Welcome ylyy131 

Yeah it is similar timeline that we have or same, I have done the Biometrics on June 8 and confirmation was received from Sheffield on June 9 2017. 
Since I have applied from ex yugo country, they told me in the TLS that it goes to Warsaw processing centre, and decision in Sheffiled. Hope that helps.

Lets hope this week for some decision emails...I can totally relate to everyone's feeling when checking the email inbox or tracker million times a day, and then when the decision email arrives FINALLY, i can only imagine our reactions!! Please please Sheffield send us some emails this week ))

I was so happy today at 9 am so i can check the tracker and inbox. 33 working day tomorrow for us.

Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## sprite75

got a letter today asking me to reorganise delivery of my BRP--it seems it was sent to me last week while i was on hols.

problem one: they've addressed the letter to my first initial and middle name, no sign of my family name. hopefully delivery agent isn't picky.

problem two: i'm at work until 2pm everyday, but am out from 2-5ish. how the bleep does one organise that??? they don't do weekend delivery.

bah. why can't they use the bleeping post office??


----------



## Mary7117

ylyy131 said:


> Hi Aruba1313, We're applying fiancé visa priority from Morocco. I think our timeline is very similar to yours, biometric done on 8 June, confirmation email received 9 June, tomorrow will be day 32 for us too.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, I have read somewhere on this forum recently one of the moderators was saying that for applications from USA they're sending some to New York office for processing? I could be wrong.
> 
> Anyway happy for those who have received their passport and visa back, and for the rest of us who are still waiting for decision, hope things will start to pick up soon!


We have applied from Morocco too! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieBoo

Hello. I know its only been 16 working days since my application was scanned to Sheffield, but I haven't received confirmation that they have received it. Has anyone else not received communication and this wasn't a problem? Thanks


----------



## Rinnn

Update of my update: I applied around early June and mailed everything June 15, passport mailed back on July 21 with vignette and a letter saying to pick up a permit at the post office . The vignette has a two-week window to enter the UK that ends on the middle of August 2017. 

I thought the vignette would have the full 33 months on it.


----------



## Rinnn

AussieBoo said:


> Hello. I know its only been 16 working days since my application was scanned to Sheffield, but I haven't received confirmation that they have received it. Has anyone else not received communication and this wasn't a problem? Thanks


I only got an e-mail that said they received my online application and then an e-mail that a decision was made. They never let me know that the package was received or mailed back.


----------



## ingridLA

Hello everyone, I'm also on the waiting boat, question...

Does anyone know if the Visa status tracker changes everytime? or is it also a hit and miss like everything else?

https://contact-ukvi.homeoffice.gov.uk/app/visa_application/checkvisastatus

I've been horribly obsessing, checking the site everyday and hoping for an update! I've given up on the decision email as I know its pretty much a hit or miss. Hoping the Web will definitely change once the decision has been made? 

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: It will come soon for us ALL!!


----------



## OddLion

Hi IngridLA,

Hard to say for sure, but from others' experience the visa status tracker seems to be working with a small delay of around 2 days. Like you, I am checking daily and feeling my blood pressure rise by the hour. If you're applying from the US, the good news is that things seem to have sped up in the last couple weeks. We in Hong Kong are still looking at 60 working days, even for Priority...which is ridiculous.

Fingers crossed indeed. Good luck!

OddLion



ingridLA said:


> Hello everyone, I'm also on the waiting boat, question...
> 
> Does anyone know if the Visa status tracker changes everytime? or is it also a hit and miss like everything else?
> 
> https://contact-ukvi.homeoffice.gov.uk/app/visa_application/checkvisastatus
> 
> I've been horribly obsessing, checking the site everyday and hoping for an update! I've given up on the decision email as I know its pretty much a hit or miss. Hoping the Web will definitely change once the decision has been made?
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: It will come soon for us ALL!!


----------



## Missjosie

Hello,
I completed my online application for the Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa on the 29/04 and then did the biometrics on the 10/05 here in Perth. Documents received in Sheffield 16/05, got an email saying there was a delay in the process on the 25/05.
I escalated my application and then last Thursday got an email saying there was a problem with the scanned documents. Went to the VFS office here yesterday and they said that Sheffield doesn't email them if there is problems with scanning, rather they email the applicant but they rescanned the documents again. I then phoned up and got it escalated and last night received an automated email from the Decision Making Team.
Just curious as to why they would sit on my application for 2 months? I am due to arrive in the UK 21 August and freaking out I won't get my passport back in time.
Any suggestions on how I should proceed?
Thanks


----------



## sprite75

the only communication I got was that they took the money from my credit card, and then eventually a letter telling me to organise my BRP at the post office.


----------



## Dr038293

Are there any people here which have an experience applying from Spain/Europe?... I know looking at other timelines really tells me nothing about ours but just trying to gauge the situation to help keep us sane, as I've seen some countries (particularly the USA) which seem to have sped up a little...


----------



## AmyA

We are now day 128 and still waiting! (Our case was not straightforward though)
Now waiting on the response to the letter my MP sent so fingers crossed we hear something soon!


----------



## HarryTee

hi everyone,
I have some concern with my application, hopefully you guys can share some insights.

I'm applying for Tier 2 shortage, with an A rated sponsor. Submitted my biometric from Indonesia on June 16th. However, I soon realized that I filled my end of contract date, causing me to skip the IHS payment. I contacted them right away, was told to wait until they reach out to me. 
I got the email saying my application is being processed in Sheffield on June 28th. Then on July 7th, I was told to do the IHS payment. I paid right away, and sent them an email saying that I've paid. 
Since then, I have not heard anything back. I was supposed to travel next Monday, and start working on August 7th. Seems like I'm going to miss it.
Calling them doesn't seem to give any useful information. I wonder if there is anything I can do.

Thanks.


----------



## JessyL772

Maybe it's just me, but the visa status checker doesn't recognize any number I try entering. Is anyone else having this problem?

I'm anxious to find out SOMETHING.
Visa Type: Settlement - Unmarried Partner
Applying From: US
Online Application Date: April 27th
Biometrics Completed: May 11th
Application Received in Sheffield: May 24th

Was told Application Start Date is the day Biometrics were taken by UK Enquiry Service. That would put me at day 53, week 11. I have been living apart from my fiance/partner for 15 months now, and haven't seen him for 8 months (thank gawd for Facetime!), and my heart is growing more and more anxious/disheartened/discouraged/nervous by the day! If it were denied... would they have done so by now?? Is the fact that it's still "awaiting a decision" a good thing?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## z5e

JessyL772 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but the visa status checker doesn't recognize any number I try entering. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> I'm anxious to find out SOMETHING.
> Visa Type: Settlement - Unmarried Partner
> Applying From: US
> Online Application Date: April 27th
> Biometrics Completed: May 11th
> Application Received in Sheffield: May 24th
> 
> Was told Application Start Date is the day Biometrics were taken by UK Enquiry Service. That would put me at day 53, week 11. I have been living apart from my fiance/partner for 15 months now, and haven't seen him for 8 months (thank gawd for Facetime!), and my heart is growing more and more anxious/disheartened/discouraged/nervous by the day! If it were denied... would they have done so by now?? Is the fact that it's still "awaiting a decision" a good thing?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Similar time line to us, BRP was taken on 16th May, received in Sheff 25th.

Alot of appplications are hitting the full 12 weeks/60 working days time.

Dont stress too much, the online status checker apparently only updates once a decision has been made, but thats not been 100% confirmed for applications outside the UK.

Communications are known to be poor and inconsistent. 

If youre really anxious you could contact your local MP, but its probably best to do this at or around the 12 week mark otherwise theyll get the same non info as using the paid for email and telephone service.

Good luck.


----------



## emu77

Rinnn said:


> Update of my update: I applied around early June and mailed everything June 15, passport mailed back on July 21 with vignette and a letter saying to pick up a permit at the post office . The vignette has a two-week window to enter the UK that ends on the middle of August 2017.
> 
> I thought the vignette would have the full 33 months on it.


The vignette is good for 30 days to get you into the UK. Once there, you will need to pick up your Biometrics Residence Permit (BRP), which will be your visa for the 33 months. You'll need to always bring it with you when you travel and you'll have to pick it up either before the vignette expires, or after 10 business days, whichever is later. 

I'm not sure if it's the same, but for me this was outlined when submitting the online application. Before I could it asked for the postcode of where I would be staying, and provided the closest pickup points in which to pick up my BRP and I could choose which one I wanted to use. Your letter should state where you can pick up your BRP once in the UK.


----------



## emu77

JessyL772 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but the visa status checker doesn't recognize any number I try entering. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> I'm anxious to find out SOMETHING.
> Visa Type: Settlement - Unmarried Partner
> Applying From: US
> Online Application Date: April 27th
> Biometrics Completed: May 11th
> Application Received in Sheffield: May 24th
> 
> Was told Application Start Date is the day Biometrics were taken by UK Enquiry Service. That would put me at day 53, week 11. I have been living apart from my fiance/partner for 15 months now, and haven't seen him for 8 months (thank gawd for Facetime!), and my heart is growing more and more anxious/disheartened/discouraged/nervous by the day! If it were denied... would they have done so by now?? Is the fact that it's still "awaiting a decision" a good thing?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Technically that tracker is only for those who applied INSIDE the UK. There is no actual way for those who applied overseas to track the progress of their application. However, for many overseas applicants (but again not 100%) the tracker is working once a decision has been made. This was true for me, I checked everyday and it always said the number was not recognized until last week it changed to "Decided". I never received an email confirmation from UKVI that a decision had been made, just got my passport back.

As stated above, you can contact your MP to help find out what is going on, however as also stated, there isn't much they can do before the 60 day mark. I contacted mine at around day 40, and they were able to tell me that my application had completed all the "manual checks", and it was awaiting the final look over for a decision to be made. This was nice to know but didn't really make me feel any better so contact on day 60 is probably best. I contacted them again on the 60th day as I had not received any communication from UKVI by then, and my MP was able to tell me a decision had been made and that it was an approval, so that was a relief and it was nice to know before I got my passport back, so it wasn't an anxious wait to find out if it had been approved or not. 

Unfortunately this whole process is a horrible waiting game. I've been living apart from my husband for 19 months now and I've hated every second of it, but you've waiting this long, what's a few days more  I'm sure you'll hear soon and if you don't definitely contact your MP, they are usually very supportive and helpful!


----------



## Mary7117

JessyL772 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but the visa status checker doesn't recognize any number I try entering. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> I'm anxious to find out SOMETHING.
> Visa Type: Settlement - Unmarried Partner
> Applying From: US
> Online Application Date: April 27th
> Biometrics Completed: May 11th
> Application Received in Sheffield: May 24th
> 
> Was told Application Start Date is the day Biometrics were taken by UK Enquiry Service. That would put me at day 53, week 11. I have been living apart from my fiance/partner for 15 months now, and haven't seen him for 8 months (thank gawd for Facetime!), and my heart is growing more and more anxious/disheartened/discouraged/nervous by the day! If it were denied... would they have done so by now?? Is the fact that it's still "awaiting a decision" a good thing?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Similar timeline to you. Biometrics were on 12th May and I am still waiting. Just remember being anxious or disheartened isn't going to change the situation. Try to keep yourself busy. Good luck!  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieBoo

Hello.
Did you get an email from Sheffield confirming receipt of your scanned documents? I only received a text from VFS Brisbane saying they sent it on the day of my biometrics appointment back on June 30. I might have to chase Sheffield up. I'm non-priority. This whole process is stressful!


----------



## JessyL772

Mary7177, Emu77, Z5e : 
Your comments were all very encouraging, thank you! I'm glad I stumbled on this forum; it's nice to know I'm not the only one going through this right now: it helps put some of my worries at ease. ??


----------



## tethered

I applied for a Spouse Visa (Priority) from Hong Kong and submitted biometrics and documents (using their visa scanning service) on 28th April. Emailed for a status check on 27th June as hadn't heard anything back, and received what seemed like a standard response of "it can take up to 60 working days", and that was that.

Went into the visa submission centre in HK on 20th July (in hopes that maybe they'd missed the email to me and my passport with visa was sitting there waiting for collection). Nothing, and the lady there was slightly surprised at how long it was taking (she later tried to be unopinionated about it). She said the supervisor would try to send an email to Sheffield letting them know that I'd dropped in, but no guarantees.

I received two emails from Sheffield the next day on 21st July. One said "... the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible."

The second email asked for additional information (letters from sponsor's current employer and sponsor's job offer). I obliged, even though these had already been submitted before (with all other documents on 28th April).

I wonder what could be the issue, because as far as I know, my application should have been fairly straightforward, meeting all the requirements by a wide margin. Spouse is currently on equivalent of 30k p.a. in HK, and has a job offer for 40k p.a. in the UK. We've been together for 11 years, and living together for 9 years. We did only just get married (in March 2017), but submitted proof that we've been living together for a long time. We had a letter from my spouse's parents saying there is a room for our exclusive use in their house, showed proof that there was enough room. I can't think what might be wrong with my application and am a nervous wreck right now. After waiting this long, I don't know what I'd do if my application was rejected.

Is it any issue that I'd previously been on a Tier 1 visa in the UK, and left midway through that without notifying any authorities that I was leaving? I kept bank accounts open as if I were still resident there, even though I haven't stepped foot into the country in over 4 years. My husband has been living with me in HK since (we left the UK together).

And them asking for documents that I'd already submitted makes me worry about what else they didn't receive. Am I allowed to complain?? I don't want to jeopardise or further complicate/delay any decisions though. Never did receive any sort of confirmation that they received the additional information.

I'd quit my job (as they needed a firm leaving date and I couldn't keep pushing back my last day), gave up my tenancy and am now living temporarily from place to place out of suitcases! I did not expect it to take this long (priority timeline was 10 days). We have a dog to move as well, and as the paperwork for importing the dog into the UK is time sensitive, we can't start working on them until we know when we're leaving Hong Kong. Obviously can't book flights yet either - it's getting into August when flights are crazy expensive and the heat makes a bit riskier to move the dog. Fingers crossed we won't be waiting till September or later though!

Just needed a place to rant (and on the off chance get some inputs from people who've been through this), as I've probably become a Debbie Downer around friends!


----------



## Mary7117

JessyL772 said:


> Mary7177, Emu77, Z5e :
> Your comments were all very encouraging, thank you! I'm glad I stumbled on this forum; it's nice to know I'm not the only one going through this right now: it helps put some of my worries at ease. ??


Some of us went or is going through the exactly the same emotions as you are. I am on Day 53 today. It's mentally draining but the only solution is to wait.


----------



## Joppa

Concentration of so many settlement applications to Sheffield has clearly created a logjam, and system just can't cope. So out goes the published standard and people are fobbed off with the excuse 'your application isn't straightforward.' And we are in the middle of the busiest time for visa applications. This doesn't give any solace to the many who are kept waiting, but gives you insight into what may be going on. Home Office has said more staff have been taken on but it takes time to train them, and casework is complicated and requires attention to details - this perhaps explains why documents have been requested which have already been submitted. 
Get your MP involved in chasing up, though most MPs are on holiday at the moment and their constituency offices are run on skeleton staff.


----------



## AmyA

Hi Joppa

Our application is being dealt with in the embassy in Amman in Jordan, and we have waited 128 days so far so are not in Sheffield. We were told not straightforward but why do you think its taken so long if its not being dealt with in Sheffield where the backlog is??
I have contacted my MP and hes sent a letter so I'm still waiting on that which was sent on 4th July. Hopefully he can get some answers. I never imagined it would take this long!


----------



## Joppa

I don't know but perhaps they are busy too.


----------



## OddLion

You are absolutely right Joppa. The decision by the Home Office to "onshore" all these visa decisions _*before*_ they bothered to train the new staff was so incredibly foolish, unless of course they simply don't care. To raise the price and continue to allow us to apply "Priority" when they knew full well there was a logjam coming was the height of irresponsibility and shameless disregard for people's lives being turned upside down.

Of course the frontline Home Office staff are also victims of this ridiculous policy, but we mustn't forget that the higher ups (and we all know who they are) knew full well what they were doing. The logjam is an entirely predictable and entirely man-made mess.

I really wonder if the MP route helps - we tried it as well, but UKVI seems to fob them off with the same delay tactics. 

Seems all we can do is wait, and try not to let the delays ruin too much (jobs, kids' school, etc).

OddLion




Joppa said:


> Concentration of so many settlement applications to Sheffield has clearly created a logjam, and system just can't cope. So out goes the published standard and people are fobbed off with the excuse 'your application isn't straightforward.' And we are in the middle of the busiest time for visa applications. This doesn't give any solace to the many who are kept waiting, but gives you insight into what may be going on. Home Office has said more staff have been taken on but it takes time to train them, and casework is complicated and requires attention to details - this perhaps explains why documents have been requested which have already been submitted.
> Get your MP involved in chasing up, though most MPs are on holiday at the moment and their constituency offices are run on skeleton staff.


----------



## Mary7117

The Clock starts ticking again. Good luck everyone and I hope there are some decision emails coming through your way.  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ylyy131

Mary7117 said:


> The Clock starts ticking again. Good luck everyone and I hope there are some decision emails coming through your way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi Mary7117, I believe you are nearing the 60 days mark! Eeee! I hope you will hear your answer soon inshaAllah!


----------



## Mary7117

ylyy131 said:


> Hi Mary7117, I believe you are nearing the 60 days mark! Eeee! I hope you will hear your answer soon inshaAllah!


Hello! 
Inchallah! It's so nerve wrecking but I guess everyone goes through these feelings. I am on Day 54 eeeek! What day are you on? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LMH58

There probably getting slammed with the Brexit and the fact they have said they will make immigration harder to get into england. More people have probably applied now versus waiting and taking there chances.


----------



## Joppa

There is anecdotal evidence that since the EU referendum and triggering of Article 50, there has been a spike in immigration applications, both EU and non-EU. Better the devil you know etc. While the logic suggests Brexit is only about EU migration, the anti-immigration climate it has generated may lead to tighetening of rules for all, both EU and non-EU. So why delay your application in the hope of a better deal which may not happen and it may even get worse.


----------



## ylyy131

Mary7117 said:


> Hello!
> Inchallah! It's so nerve wrecking but I guess everyone goes through these feelings. I am on Day 54 eeeek! What day are you on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Only day 35!


----------



## JessyL772

Day 55 for me! :-(


----------



## Mary7117

ylyy131 said:


> Only day 35!


Don't worry days will fly by. 
Are you from Morocco or your partner?


----------



## AamirAamir

Day 73 here. Priority application. Sigh.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AamirAamir said:


> Day 73 here. Priority application. Sigh.


We did priority i have stopped counting the days it's nearly 8 months


----------



## powerranger93

We are on 37 working days priority, applied from Malaysia, anyone from Asia recently had theirs approved or still waiting ?


----------



## Mary7117

Tick tock on the clock. Good luck everyone! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> We did priority i have stopped counting the days it's nearly 8 months


Ahh you've still not heard!
Same here! 

Not even heard back from MP after he sent that letter.

Day 131


----------



## AmyA

I also paid to email the UKVI and they said they would be in touch within 2 days and they haven't! Has anyone else waited longer than the two days?

I feel like all I do recently is wait..


----------



## Mary7117

AmyA said:


> I also paid to email the UKVI and they said they would be in touch within 2 days and they haven't! Has anyone else waited longer than the two days?
> 
> I feel like all I do recently is wait..


For some reason North African applications are taking a while. I am on Day 55 and still not heard anything. Not sure why they are taking so long. What was the time frame given? Mines 100% applications are dealt in 60 days.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyA

Mary7117 said:


> For some reason North African applications are taking a while. I am on Day 55 and still not heard anything. Not sure why they are taking so long. What was the time frame given? Mines 100% applications are dealt in 60 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


We were given 60 days but we've doubled that. But once your case is deemed not straight forward which ours was after 1 month of application, I think they don't have to meet the service standards!

Just want to hear something!! Have you tried emailing the UKVI or will you wait for the 60 days?


----------



## Mary7117

AmyA said:


> We were given 60 days but we've doubled that. But once your case is deemed not straight forward which ours was after 1 month of application, I think they don't have to meet the service standards!
> 
> Just want to hear something!! Have you tried emailing the UKVI or will you wait for the 60 days?


Ohhh. So they emailed you about your case not being straight forward. Do you know why it isn't? I think I need to check my junk email. My case is pretty much straight forward and I got mines done by an immigration specialist. Not sure. I don't want to waste money and call them to ask when it's not been 60 days yet And them telling me to wait 60 days. I might aswell call them on Day 60 and ask what's going on. There is a Tunisian girl on another forum who paid priority and is still waiting. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ylyy131

Mary7117 said:


> Don't worry days will fly by.
> Are you from Morocco or your partner?


Yes you're right, I can't believe it's been 6 weeks already. My partner is from Morocco.


----------



## Mary7117

ylyy131 said:


> Yes you're right, I can't believe it's been 6 weeks already. My partner is from Morocco.


As you are priority and it's been more than 15 days, I suggest you ring them up. Let me know what they say. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ylyy131

Mary7117 said:


> As you are priority and it's been more than 15 days, I suggest you ring them up. Let me know what they say.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I sent them an email, and they replied back with the standard 'Your application is awaiting decision', and they asked me to provide more details like type of application, date and location of biometric etc, all of which were detailed in the first email I sent them. But I replied anyway, and it's been more than 2 days now and still no reply. Not that I'm expecting much from them.

Very poor response for a paid service, seriously a rip-off.


----------



## AmyA

ylyy131 said:


> I sent them an email, and they replied back with the standard 'Your application is awaiting decision', and they asked me to provide more details like type of application, date and location of biometric etc, all of which were detailed in the first email I sent them. But I replied anyway, and it's been more than 2 days now and still no reply. Not that I'm expecting much from them.
> 
> Very poor response for a paid service, seriously a rip-off.


Yes I did that and paid and Ive still not heard a reply from them, and that was Tuesday. How long did you wait for your first reply?

I think my case is not straightforward because they had to ask for a document and then a week later I got the not straightforward email. That was at the end of Feb I got that email though and here we are at the end of July and nothing from them since.
Only when I have emailed them and got the standard responses back.

To wait more than 6 months I really think they should send you an update, its not like we havent been patient.


----------



## ingridLA

Anyone one From USA waiting? As I understand all countries are different, last I heard USA was going quickly and i was advised to give myself 6 weeks, which i did and now i regret not turning it in earlier.  

Does the timeline start from email received? Bio metrics or application submitted?

Email received June 23rd, im worried because i bought a flight for next week :flame:


----------



## JessyL772

ingridLA said:


> Anyone one From USA waiting? As I understand all countries are different, last I heard USA was going quickly and i was advised to give myself 6 weeks, which i did and now i regret not turning it in earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the timeline start from email received? Bio metrics or application submitted?
> 
> Email received June 23rd, im worried because i bought a flight for next week


I'm from the US. On day 56
Application start date is the date of your biometrics appointment I was told from the Enquiry Service. Seems we're all waiting longer than expected, no matter where we're from :-(


----------



## ingridLA

JessyL772 said:


> I'm from the US. On day 56
> Application start date is the date of your biometrics appointment I was told from the Enquiry Service. Seems we're all waiting longer than expected, no matter where we're from :-(


Did you pay Priority?


----------



## JessyL772

ingridLA said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from the US. On day 56
> Application start date is the date of your biometrics appointment I was told from the Enquiry Service. Seems we're all waiting longer than expected, no matter where we're from :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pay Priority?
Click to expand...

We didn't, because at the time the online site was showing that the majority of applications were processed between 15-30 days, but that was showing March data.. wish I had paid for priority now, as I had hoped the be in the U.K. the first week of July, and here we are at the end and still waiting. It does seem like a lot of people that paid for priority are still waiting too.. not sure how many are from the US and if their applications are straight forward or not, but it all seems like a bit of a cluster fuk :-/


----------



## ingridLA

JessyL772 said:


> We didn't, because at the time the online site was showing that the majority of applications were processed between 15-30 days, but that was showing March data.. wish I had paid for priority now, as I had hoped the be in the U.K. the first week of July, and here we are at the end and still waiting. It does seem like a lot of people that paid for priority are still waiting too.. not sure how many are from the US and if their applications are straight forward or not, but it all seems like a bit of a cluster fuk :-/


This really sucks! so overwhelming to be waiting so long, at this point the best thing is not to have expectation I guess. I haven't been waiting too long but I can only imagine having to wait months, really hoping it doesn't go sour for me as I paid priority!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: 

Anyone on here waiting from US on priority?


----------



## JessyL772

ingridLA said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't, because at the time the online site was showing that the majority of applications were processed between 15-30 days, but that was showing March data.. wish I had paid for priority now, as I had hoped the be in the U.K. the first week of July, and here we are at the end and still waiting. It does seem like a lot of people that paid for priority are still waiting too.. not sure how many are from the US and if their applications are straight forward or not, but it all seems like a bit of a cluster fuk :-/
> 
> 
> 
> This really sucks! so overwhelming to be waiting so long, at this point the best thing is not to have expectation I guess. I haven't been waiting too long but I can only imagine having to wait months, really hoping it doesn't go sour for me as I paid priority!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone on here waiting from US on priority?
Click to expand...

Yes, it totally sucks! We've been living apart for 15 months and haven't seen each other for 8 months! If I knew it would've gone this long, I would've taken a quick trip before submitting the application.. and yet now I'm stuck with no passport, and he can't come here due to a visa denial on this end, which is why I'm looking to move there in the first place. Such a nightmare. :-(


----------



## ingridLA

JessyL772 said:


> Yes, it totally sucks! We've been living apart for 15 months and haven't seen each other for 8 months! If I knew it would've gone this long, I would've taken a quick trip before submitting the application.. and yet now I'm stuck with no passport, and he can't come here due to a visa denial on this end, which is why I'm looking to move there in the first place. Such a nightmare. :-(


Oh no! that is terrible. I wish they would AT LEAST give us a good tracking system, Looking at the tracker and seeing your number is not recognized is no help. specially after paying thousand of dollars.

Lets keep hoping for the best :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## JessyL772

ingridLA said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it totally sucks! We've been living apart for 15 months and haven't seen each other for 8 months! If I knew it would've gone this long, I would've taken a quick trip before submitting the application.. and yet now I'm stuck with no passport, and he can't come here due to a visa denial on this end, which is why I'm looking to move there in the first place. Such a nightmare. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! that is terrible. I wish they would AT LEAST give us a good tracking system, Looking at the tracker and seeing your number is not recognized is no help. specially after paying thousand of dollars.
> 
> Lets keep hoping for the best
Click to expand...

Right?! Positive thoughts!!


----------



## Mary7117

ylyy131 said:


> I sent them an email, and they replied back with the standard 'Your application is awaiting decision', and they asked me to provide more details like type of application, date and location of biometric etc, all of which were detailed in the first email I sent them. But I replied anyway, and it's been more than 2 days now and still no reply. Not that I'm expecting much from them.
> 
> Very poor response for a paid service, seriously a rip-off.


I don't know how the priority service works. I would have expected your application yo be placed in front of mines. I am getting close go the dreaded mark. At least the weekends will be more restful as decision emails don't come through during weekends.


----------



## ylyy131

AmyA said:


> Yes I did that and paid and Ive still not heard a reply from them, and that was Tuesday. How long did you wait for your first reply?


They replied the next day after my first email, but nothing more after that. 



Mary7117 said:


> I don't know how the priority service works. I would have expected your application yo be placed in front of mines. I am getting close go the dreaded mark. At least the weekends will be more restful as decision emails don't come through during weekends.


By what was advertised, priority applications are supposed to be moved to the front of the queue. But as what I've seen and read so far, I have no idea how their system really works.

I really hope you will hear something soon!


----------



## Joppa

Remember UKVI Sheffield (and possible many other centres) are overwhelmed with applications. Yes, priority cases are put before non-priority cases, but it doesn't help much if 90% of applicants opt for priority so there is still a long queue.


----------



## Mary7117

Joppa said:


> Remember UKVI Sheffield (and possible many other centres) are overwhelmed with applications. Yes, priority cases are put before non-priority cases, but it doesn't help much if 90% of applicants opt for priority so there is still a long queue.


So the chances of hearing something back is slim? Some people have heard back close to my timeline and they paid non-priority. Not sure how long I could wait after 60 days...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joppa

As I said, in such a case the difference between priority and non-priority may be small - you still need to wait a long time, such as 60 days for priority, 70 days for non-priority. But you don't know when applying what the situation is going to be, and published guidance is only a historical snapshot with no guarantee.


----------



## Mary7117

Joppa said:


> As I said, in such a case the difference between priority and non-priority may be small - you still need to wait a long time, such as 60 days for priority, 70 days for non-priority. But you don't know when applying what the situation is going to be, and published guidance is only a historical snapshot with no guarantee.


On the website priority applications are process within 15 working days and 60 working days for the rest unless stated otherwise. They have not stated otherwise so therefore I expect to hear back this week. As soon as they were getting crammed with applications they should have made a public announcement. The fact they didn't is misrepresentation in itself.


----------



## Joppa

You are ascribing the standard of operation that isn't borne out by facts.


----------



## UK-Japan-Couple

We're on 73 working days now, and still no news. Still "Awaiting a decision". It's frustrating in so many ways.

The visa processing times website was last updated for Tokyo for May 2017, when 100% were decided in 60 working days. Leaving that without an update is just disingenuous.

Then to have a wait of anything from a couple of weeks to four, five, eight months, but only 30 days to enter the UK. You can't plan lives like that. Notice periods for proper jobs and apartments are often two months. So we get into a situation where low paid temp work and high cost temp apartments are the only option.

Then it's impossible to properly look for a future job in the UK because there's no clue if you can start next week or next year.

The expensive enquiry phone line said on July 10th they escalated it, with a response time of 15 working days for an escalation (July 28th). Called back July 24th, and was told the escalation actually only went through on July 20th, so an expected response of August 9th. WTF!

And making any other plan is impossible.
Family event on June 3rd - 32 working days? Website says 35% in 30 working days. Maybe? No.
Friends' wedding on July 15th - 62 working days? Website says 100% in 60 working days. Probably! No.
Party on July 29th - 72 working days? Definitely! No.
Family event August 20th? Who knows!
Half marathon on September 24th?
One year wedding anniversary September 30th? Hahaha hehe huhu [cry]. This is the UK Home Office! No idea!

End rant.
Apologies.


----------



## kkahmed

Visa Centre: Hong Kong

Application submitted: 13/07/2017

Bio-metrics: 20/07/2017

Service: Priority 

Received email in Sheffield (Email confirmation): 21/07/2017

decision made: Awaiting

visa in hand: Awaiting


----------



## Mary7117

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## AmyA

ylyy131 said:


> They replied the next day after my first email, but nothing more after that.
> 
> 
> 
> By what was advertised, priority applications are supposed to be moved to the front of the queue. But as what I've seen and read so far, I have no idea how their system really works.
> 
> I really hope you will hear something soon!




I still haven't had a response from my email I sent them! That was last Tuesday! Its so annoying! I just want some sort of an update. Today is day 132!!!!!!


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> Ahh you've still not heard!
> Same here!
> 
> Not even heard back from MP after he sent that letter.
> 
> Day 131


Nope, still waiting


----------



## JessyL772

Day 57 now and just received two emails. 
The first: Requesting a document that I was sure was included, but I guess was overlooked on my part?
The second: Deeming my application not straightforward, therefore will not be able to be completed within the 60 days timeline for settlement visas. 

Was it deemed not straightforward because it was missing a document ? Or for another reason? Why did it take 57 days to realise it was missing supposed document ?

Today is going to be a difficult day :-(


----------



## Mary7117

JessyL772 said:


> Day 57 now and just received two emails.
> The first: Requesting a document that I was sure was included, but I guess was overlooked on my part?
> The second: Deeming my application not straightforward, therefore will not be able to be completed within the 60 days timeline for settlement visas.
> 
> Was it deemed not straightforward because it was missing a document ? Or for another reason? Why did it take 57 days to realise it was missing supposed document ?
> 
> Today is going to be a difficult day :-(


Your timeline is so close to mine. I am so nervous now. What document did they ask for? It's because they are backlogged. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JessyL772

Mary7117 said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 57 now and just received two emails.
> The first: Requesting a document that I was sure was included, but I guess was overlooked on my part?
> The second: Deeming my application not straightforward, therefore will not be able to be completed within the 60 days timeline for settlement visas.
> 
> Was it deemed not straightforward because it was missing a document ? Or for another reason? Why did it take 57 days to realise it was missing supposed document ?
> 
> Today is going to be a difficult day :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Your timeline is so close to mine. I am so nervous now. What document did they ask for? It's because they are backlogged.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The decree absolute from my fiancée's previous marriage. I was sure I included it.. if it took them 57 days to contact me for that... is it going to take another 57 days to make a decision?! I feel like my heart has been ripped out of my chest. I haven't seen him for 8 months, and living apart for 16 months.. I miss my best friend


----------



## ylyy131

AmyA said:


> I still haven't had a response from my email I sent them! That was last Tuesday! Its so annoying! I just want some sort of an update. Today is day 132!!!!!!


Did you receive an acknowledgement email with your query reference number? If so, try and send them another email as a reply to that acknowledgement email. I did and they replied today, twice!


----------



## AmyA

JessyL772 said:


> Day 57 now and just received two emails.
> The first: Requesting a document that I was sure was included, but I guess was overlooked on my part?
> The second: Deeming my application not straightforward, therefore will not be able to be completed within the 60 days timeline for settlement visas.
> 
> Was it deemed not straightforward because it was missing a document ? Or for another reason? Why did it take 57 days to realise it was missing supposed document ?
> 
> Today is going to be a difficult day :-(



I had exactly that! I'm still waiting 6 months later! I feel your pain!


----------



## AmyA

ylyy131 said:


> Did you receive an acknowledgement email with your query reference number? If so, try and send them another email as a reply to that acknowledgement email. I did and they replied today, twice!


Yes I have done that, I have tried doing that twice. Once last Friday and once today and nothing.  
I wonder why they don't reply to me. 

Are you getting any good replies from them?


----------



## Mary7117

JessyL772 said:


> The decree absolute from my fiancée's previous marriage. I was sure I included it.. if it took them 57 days to contact me for that... is it going to take another 57 days to make a decision?! I feel like my heart has been ripped out of my chest. I haven't seen him for 8 months, and living apart for 16 months.. I miss my best friend


Oh... don't worry once it's accepted you will forget about it all. It seems like yours was going through the final check and they pointed that out.


----------



## JessyL772

Mary7117 said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The decree absolute from my fiancée's previous marriage. I was sure I included it.. if it took them 57 days to contact me for that... is it going to take another 57 days to make a decision?! I feel like my heart has been ripped out of my chest. I haven't seen him for 8 months, and living apart for 16 months.. I miss my best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... don't worry once it's accepted you will forget about it all. It seems like yours was going through the final check and they pointed that out.
Click to expand...

Thank you, Mary! I really hope you're right!


----------



## JessyL772

Joppa said:


> You are ascribing the standard of operation that isn't borne out by facts.


Good morning/afternoon, Joppa

I have noticed that you appear to be the most informed person replying to various comments/questions on this forum, and so I was hoping that I may pick your brain for a few in regards to my situation?
Let me first paint the full picture:
I'm applying from the US
Settlement- unmarried partner - non-priority 
My fiancé/partner is a British citizen currently residing in the U.K. I am an American citizen residing in Florida. 
Online application submitted April 28th
Biometrics May 11th
Documents received May 24th

I received an email from the Home Office this morning July 31st Day 57, requiring a decree absolute for my fiancées previous marriage, which I thought I had included but I guess I overlooked. Immediately after I received another email stating that my application was not straightforward and so it would not be completed within the 60 day timeline. 
So my question to you would be, was it deemed not straightforward due to the missing document? And if it took 57 days to ask for this document, do you think it could take another 57 days to complete my application? 
I understand all applications and situations are different, but in your experience, is there any light you can help shine on this?

I'm sorry to even bother you with these questions, but I must say, it is incredibly nice of you to donate so much of your time responding to so many questions and comments on this site.

Thank you for your time, and I look forward to hearing from you.

Sincerely,

Jessy

(I actually tried to send this via private message but for whatever reason it wouldn't let me.)


----------



## ylyy131

AmyA said:


> Yes I have done that, I have tried doing that twice. Once last Friday and once today and nothing.
> I wonder why they don't reply to me.
> 
> Are you getting any good replies from them?


Just the standard - 'Currently awaiting decision' 'Is being considered'.

And the most recent one, the person said that my case cannot be investigated as it is still within the standard processing time of 60 working days. 

Day 38 today! All the best, guys!


----------



## Mary7117

ylyy131 said:


> Just the standard - 'Currently awaiting decision' 'Is being considered'.
> 
> And the most recent one, the person said that my case cannot be investigated as it is still within the standard processing time of 60 working days.
> 
> Day 38 today! All the best, guys!


Did they say that it has gone through all the check and it's awaiting final decision?


----------



## ylyy131

Mary7117 said:


> Did they say that it has gone through all the check and it's awaiting final decision?


No, just this,

_In regards to your query about the status of your application, your application is being considered and is currently awaiting a decision. _


----------



## tethered

Why do they even bother to ask on the application when your expected date of arrival in the UK is? Grrrr

I enquired about the status of my application on Friday last week and received a response today. It said a decision had been made, but "should" take up to 10 working days for me to receive an email from the Visa Application Centre about it. That "should hear within 10 working days" line sends shivers down my spine - where have I heard that before?!?!

What has me shaking and a nervous wreck right now is that the reply included two paragraphs on how the onus was on the applicant to satisfy the requirements set out in the guidance, and that the only advice they could give was to point me to the guidance. OMG. Sounds like a rejection, or the person who put that response together gets off on making applicants sweat!


----------



## AmyA

ylyy131 said:


> No, just this,
> 
> _In regards to your query about the status of your application, your application is being considered and is currently awaiting a decision. _


Ah thats annoying but at least they replied. I'm still yet to get anything.


----------



## AmyA

tethered said:


> Why do they even bother to ask on the application when your expected date of arrival in the UK is? Grrrr
> 
> I enquired about the status of my application on Friday last week and received a response today. It said a decision had been made, but "should" take up to 10 working days for me to receive an email from the Visa Application Centre about it. That "should hear within 10 working days" line sends shivers down my spine - where have I heard that before?!?!
> 
> What has me shaking and a nervous wreck right now is that the reply included two paragraphs on how the onus was on the applicant to satisfy the requirements set out in the guidance, and that the only advice they could give was to point me to the guidance. OMG. Sounds like a rejection, or the person who put that response together gets off on making applicants sweat!



I hope its good news!

When you go on the TLS tracking does it say decision made on there too?


----------



## tethered

AmyA said:


> I hope its good news!
> 
> When you go on the TLS tracking does it say decision made on there too?


Thanks!!

Nope - still says number not recognised. It really is a rubbish system!! It's like they sat down and brainstormed how to make this as horrible as possible.


----------



## tethered

ah, sorry, we don't use TLS in Hong Kong. On the Contact UKVI site, the Visa Application Status checker shows as reference number not recognised.


----------



## AmyA

tethered said:


> ah, sorry, we don't use TLS in Hong Kong. On the Contact UKVI site, the Visa Application Status checker shows as reference number not recognised.


Ohh OK. Yeah when I use that it says not recognised too, I think thats for applications made within the UK only, hence why it says that.

Its so frustrating all this waiting and not knowing. At least yours sounds like its going to be over soon and hopefully all positive


----------



## ylyy131

tethered said:


> Why do they even bother to ask on the application when your expected date of arrival in the UK is? Grrrr
> 
> I enquired about the status of my application on Friday last week and received a response today. It said a decision had been made, but "should" take up to 10 working days for me to receive an email from the Visa Application Centre about it. That "should hear within 10 working days" line sends shivers down my spine - where have I heard that before?!?!
> 
> What has me shaking and a nervous wreck right now is that the reply included two paragraphs on how the onus was on the applicant to satisfy the requirements set out in the guidance, and that the only advice they could give was to point me to the guidance. OMG. Sounds like a rejection, or the person who put that response together gets off on making applicants sweat!


I wouldn't worry too much about the last 2 paragraphs. I think that's the standard template they reply with.

I hope you don't have to wait until day 10 to receive the email and really hope it's good news!


----------



## emu77

tethered said:


> Why do they even bother to ask on the application when your expected date of arrival in the UK is? Grrrr
> 
> I enquired about the status of my application on Friday last week and received a response today. It said a decision had been made, but "should" take up to 10 working days for me to receive an email from the Visa Application Centre about it. That "should hear within 10 working days" line sends shivers down my spine - where have I heard that before?!?!
> 
> What has me shaking and a nervous wreck right now is that the reply included two paragraphs on how the onus was on the applicant to satisfy the requirements set out in the guidance, and that the only advice they could give was to point me to the guidance. OMG. Sounds like a rejection, or the person who put that response together gets off on making applicants sweat!


As stated above, the last 2 paragraphs are nothing to worry about, they are included in all correspondence. It's just a way to remind people that they can't guide you on your application as I'm sure they get plenty of people requesting help with how best to fill out the application and/or what they can do to make it better, it's just them telling you they can't give you that kind of assistance and if you need it you have to contact an immigration adviser. 

I wouldn't put too much stock in any dates/estimates they give you. They're rather arbitrary and often used to cover their butts in case something takes longer than usual. My application was decided on a Monday, the tracker didn't update until the following day, where it also said it'll take 10 working days. However, I received my passport the same week on the Friday, so from decision made to passport in hand it took 5 business days. You just never know, so we'll all hope you get yours this week!


----------



## ingridLA

Hello Everyone, last week I was full of questions and anxiety about how long it would take to reach a decision and today I woke up to my decision email YAY!! I have a flight on Thursday and was becoming overly stressed. To my luck the visa should be arriving on Wednesday! 

Priority Settlement (Fiance) application. I must say Priority is well worth it, I did enough digging on this forum to choose the right date and to calculate my package be returned this week and it worked! 

my timeline is...25 days from the Email received date, I got the decision email today, tracking number online dated decision was made as of Saturday the 29th! (which as stated here before, it will only recognize the number when a decision has been made even from outside the UK) 

My application had some curves , with a child dependent and applying under self employment it's still anyone's game. I hope I did enough homework to get my approval 

Now to wait for the tracking number to update and finally receive what I've been waiting for!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed

Good luck to everyone, waiting has been a ride to say the least


----------



## seehaseeb

ingridLA said:


> Hello Everyone, last week I was full of questions and anxiety about how long it would take to reach a decision and today I woke up to my decision email YAY!! I have a flight on Thursday and was becoming overly stressed. To my luck the visa should be arriving on Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> Priority Settlement (Fiance) application. I must say Priority is well worth it, I did enough digging on this forum to choose the right date and to calculate my package be returned this week and it worked!
> 
> 
> 
> my timeline is...25 days from the Email received date, I got the decision email today, tracking number online dated decision was made as of Saturday the 29th! (which as stated here before, it will only recognize the number when a decision has been made even from outside the UK)
> 
> 
> 
> My application had some curves , with a child dependent and applying under self employment it's still anyone's game. I hope I did enough homework to get my approval
> 
> 
> 
> Now to wait for the tracking number to update and finally receive what I've been waiting for!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone, waiting has been a ride to say the least




Congrats Ingrid 
So glad you finally got it. 
I got an email from my MP today with the case number so fingers crossed for the best


----------



## seehaseeb

emu77 said:


> You can contact them or your wife, but they will want your wife to confirm her address. When I did it, I was the one who wrote the initial email, but I copied my husband in so they could respond to both of us. In the initial email I included my husband's full address, but when they responded they asked him to confirm his address, either by email or calling in, so it may be easier for your wife to contact them and have her include you in the email chain so you can see and respond to anything.
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't ask for any physical evidence of address, just to have my husband confirm his address, but each MP may want something different, they'll let you know. We're living in a small village so they may be happy to just accept our word for it, perhaps others may want physical proof but they'll tell you what they want when you contact them!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, keep us updated on how it goes!




Hi Emu 
Did contact with my MP, and same things like you they asked my wife to confirm the address. 
Today got another email where where the said MP has received my correspondence and they gave me a case number, moreover they wrote that MP will be in touch in due course. 
Can you please tell did you also got a case number like me? And after how many days of this number your matter was solved?
Thanks in Advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emu77

seehaseeb said:


> Hi Emu
> Did contact with my MP, and same things like you they asked my wife to confirm the address.
> Today got another email where where the said MP has received my correspondence and they gave me a case number, moreover they wrote that MP will be in touch in due course.
> Can you please tell did you also got a case number like me? And after how many days of this number your matter was solved?
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Seehaseeb,

I did not get a case number, they just responded to me but I suspect it's because they probably don't get too many emails, it's a smaller area where we are. If you're in a big city I assume that's how they handle it, by giving you a case number, because they are dealing with a lot more people. My MP's office usually responded within 48 hours to any email I sent, but if you have a case number I imagine you may have to be patient for a response! Good luck!


----------



## JessyL772

emu77 said:


> seehaseeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Emu
> Did contact with my MP, and same things like you they asked my wife to confirm the address.
> Today got another email where where the said MP has received my correspondence and they gave me a case number, moreover they wrote that MP will be in touch in due course.
> Can you please tell did you also got a case number like me? And after how many days of this number your matter was solved?
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seehaseeb,
> 
> I did not get a case number, they just responded to me but I suspect it's because they probably don't get too many emails, it's a smaller area where we are. If you're in a big city I assume that's how they handle it, by giving you a case number, because they are dealing with a lot more people. My MP's office usually responded within 48 hours to any email I sent, but if you have a case number I imagine you may have to be patient for a response! Good luck!
Click to expand...

Hi EMU77,
Do you think an MP would be able to find out why an application is deemed "not straightforward" ? Or perhaps you or someone else on here may know: If additional documents are requested, would that make the application considered not straightforward? Took them 57 days to ask for a decree absolute of my fiancée previous marriage. I could've sworn it was included with all of the other documents I send with my application.


----------



## LMH58

Your likely not straightfoward because of his previous divorce which would take some sorting out if you didn't send the right document by chance.

I'm american and I came over and our lawyer said I was pretty straight foward cut and dry.. Which meant I basically came over and was no divorce between either of us. My guess between us is that the divorce is the not straight forward part.


----------



## JessyL772

LMH58 said:


> Your likely not straightfoward because of his previous divorce which would take some sorting out if you didn't send the right document by chance.
> 
> I'm american and I came over and our lawyer said I was pretty straight foward cut and dry.. Which meant I basically came over and was no divorce between either of us. My guess between us is that the divorce is the not straight forward part.


The divorce was finalized 5 years ago, so I'm thinking/hoping it was just because it was missing the decree absolute. I sent it immediately after receiving the email, I'm just worried it's going to take twice as long to give me an answer on my application. :-/


----------



## emu77

JessyL772 said:


> Hi EMU77,
> Do you think an MP would be able to find out why an application is deemed "not straightforward" ? Or perhaps you or someone else on here may know: If additional documents are requested, would that make the application considered not straightforward? Took them 57 days to ask for a decree absolute of my fiancée previous marriage. I could've sworn it was included with all of the other documents I send with my application.


Hi Jessy,

I can't say for sure what your MP can find out, it may just depend who they end up talking to at the home office. When my MP's assistant was chasing up my application after 60 business days she was able to find out not only had it been decided but that it was approved. Although I was so relieved and happy to know, I thought it was odd that they told her since they make such a stink about not telling you via email due to "security reasons". I'm not sure the person at the HO was allowed to say that or not, although it worked out in our favour!

If you reach day 60 and still nothing definitely contact your MP regardless, but if you get the not straightforward email you can of course ask your MP to see if they can find out what's going on. I kind of did that, as we were at day 60 with nothing and I said if it's a matter of providing more evidence we can have anything sent over ASAP. Luckily it didn't come to that but it never hurts to ask! As for your case, it may legitimately be not straightforward, or they may just be trying to buy themselves some time, due to the huge backlog of applications they have. I think having your MP on your side in any case can't hurt! Good luck!


----------



## emu77

JessyL772 said:


> The divorce was finalized 5 years ago, so I'm thinking/hoping it was just because it was missing the decree absolute. I sent it immediately after receiving the email, I'm just worried it's going to take twice as long to give me an answer on my application. :-/


Not necessarily. The not straightforward email does give the UKVI another 60 days without further explanation but it seems that many people provide documents and get an answer in a couple days or a couple of weeks. Of course there are exceptions to that but from what I've read this seems to be the average for people who get the last minute "not straightforward" email (vs. those who get it early on).


----------



## JessyL772

emu77 said:


> Not necessarily. The not straightforward email does give the UKVI another 60 days without further explanation but it seems that many people provide documents and get an answer in a couple days or a couple of weeks. Of course there are exceptions to that but from what I've read this seems to be the average.


If I got a decision within a few days, even if in a few weeks, I'd be over the moon! I have read a few posts however where people with similar visas as myself, waited upwards of 100+ days. 

On Thursday it'll mark 60 days, so I think I'm going to take your suggestion and contact our MP. I hate not knowing or having any control over my own life.


----------



## JessyL772

...


----------



## Mary7117

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## AmyA

JessyL772 said:


> If I got a decision within a few days, even if in a few weeks, I'd be over the moon! I have read a few posts however where people with similar visas as myself, waited upwards of 100+ days.
> 
> On Thursday it'll mark 60 days, so I think I'm going to take your suggestion and contact our MP. I hate not knowing or having any control over my own life.


I really hope you don't have to wait like we have had to. I think because they had to ask for a document from us that was the reason it was not straightforward. 
I contacted my MP at the end of June and they sent out a letter to the account manager for east of england for Immigration but they haven't responded to that letter yet and they have sent another chase letter this week.

Its definitely worth getting in touch with your MP.

Ive still not heard anything back from the email I sent to UKVI a week ago.


----------



## Havi29

Today is 23 weeks still nothing .we never contacted them to ask And I waiting when over 24 weeks then we will.


----------



## AmyA

Havi29 said:


> Today is 23 weeks still nothing .we never contacted them to ask And I waiting when over 24 weeks then we will.


Yes good idea. You're not far behind us, we're at week 26.
Feels like forever doesn't it.


----------



## ylyy131

Just thought I'd share a reply I got from the email enquiry service. 

_Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry service. 

In regards to your query, The only status updates we, on this enquiry service for UK Visas and Immigration give are Open, Awaiting a Decision, Decided and Closed. If you did call the service you would still only receive one of these four answers.

If you wish to call the centre, that is your choice however you would still receive the same details._


----------



## Havi29

Oh u waiting 26 weeks? Thats must be end time of processing right? I thought just only 24 weeks maximum.


----------



## AmyA

Havi29 said:


> Oh u waiting 26 weeks? Thats must be end time of processing right? I thought just only 24 weeks maximum.


Our application was not straight forward which means they don't have to be within the service standards.
I never imagined it would be this long!

Another person on here has waited 8 months and paid priority.


----------



## AmyA

ylyy131 said:


> Just thought I'd share a reply I got from the email enquiry service.
> 
> _Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry service.
> 
> In regards to your query, The only status updates we, on this enquiry service for UK Visas and Immigration give are Open, Awaiting a Decision, Decided and Closed. If you did call the service you would still only receive one of these four answers.
> 
> If you wish to call the centre, that is your choice however you would still receive the same details._


Oh very useful!!
So did they even give you one of those answers? 

They've still not replied to me 3 attempts!


----------



## tethered

AmyA said:


> Oh very useful!!
> So did they even give you one of those answers?
> 
> They've still not replied to me 3 attempts!


did they charge you for those 3 attempts?!? how frustrating!


----------



## AamirAamir

re: MP escalations

My MP told me the home office mp response unit has a 20 working day response SLA, so they can't do much. They're also not very useful..

re: additional document requests.

UKVI asked for my wife's Master's degree. Apparently the Naric certificates we sent (and paid £150 for..) were not enough. Been 3 weeks since we sent the documents and we've had no communication since, so don't expect a quick turnaround if you're asked to supply additional documents.

Been waiting 75 working days in total now - this sucks.


----------



## JessyL772

AamirAamir said:


> re: MP escalations
> 
> My MP told me the home office mp response unit has a 20 working day response SLA, so they can't do much. They're also not very useful..
> 
> re: additional document requests.
> 
> UKVI asked for my wife's Master's degree. Apparently the Naric certificates we sent (and paid £150 for..) were not enough. Been 3 weeks since we sent the documents and we've had no communication since, so don't expect a quick turnaround if you're asked to supply additional documents.
> 
> Been waiting 75 working days in total now - this sucks.



I'm at 58 working days and it feels like torture, with you at 75, and AmyA at 133... I can't even imagine. 
You're so right... THIS SUCKS!!
I hate not being able to have control over my own life and future, and I'm sure you all feel the same. How awful to feel this helpless. :-(


----------



## AmyA

tethered said:


> did they charge you for those 3 attempts?!? how frustrating!


No I paid the once and then you get a confirmation email with a case number so I replied to that twice which they don't charge you for, and would appear totally ignore!

I have emailed in the past when it was free and always got a response and they escalated the case but that was at the end of May so its not really helped much.

Just hope my MP will get some answers, although I'm now losing hope with that too.


----------



## AmyA

JessyL772 said:


> I'm at 58 working days and it feels like torture, with you at 75, and AmyA at 133... I can't even imagine.
> You're so right... THIS SUCKS!!
> I hate not being able to have control over my own life and future, and I'm sure you all feel the same. How awful to feel this helpless. :-(


It is indeed awful! I thought I would wait 3-4 months at the most.
I understand they're busy but surely there should be some kind of limit they allow you to wait.... If only!


----------



## ylyy131

AmyA said:


> Oh very useful!!
> So did they even give you one of those answers?
> 
> They've still not replied to me 3 attempts!


That's so awful! Have you tried calling them?

Yeah they said it's awaiting a decision. They told me to check back close to 60 days. Only day 38 now.


----------



## Mary7117

Good luck everyone! Hopefully more decisions will be coming through today.


----------



## AmyA

ylyy131 said:


> That's so awful! Have you tried calling them?
> 
> Yeah they said it's awaiting a decision. They told me to check back close to 60 days. Only day 38 now.


No I havent called, I don't really wanna waste anymore money to be told its still awaiting a decision. I dont know why they're not replying to my initial email, I assumed they would reply to all.


----------



## JessyL772

Joppa said:


> You are ascribing the standard of operation that isn't borne out by facts.





JessyL772 said:


> Joppa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are ascribing the standard of operation that isn't borne out by facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon, Joppa
> 
> I have noticed that you appear to be the most informed person replying to various comments/questions on this forum, and so I was hoping that I may pick your brain for a few in regards to my situation?
> Let me first paint the full picture:
> I'm applying from the US
> Settlement- unmarried partner - non-priority
> My fiancé/partner is a British citizen currently residing in the U.K. I am an American citizen residing in Florida.
> Online application submitted April 28th
> Biometrics May 11th
> Documents received May 24th
> 
> I received an email from the Home Office this morning July 31st Day 57, requiring a decree absolute for my fiancées previous marriage, which I thought I had included but I guess I overlooked. Immediately after I received another email stating that my application was not straightforward and so it would not be completed within the 60 day timeline.
> So my question to you would be, was it deemed not straightforward due to the missing document? And if it took 57 days to ask for this document, do you think it could take another 57 days to complete my application?
> I understand all applications and situations are different, but in your experience, is there any light you can help shine on this?
> 
> Thank you for your time, and I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jessy
> 
> (I actually tried to send this via private message but for whatever reason it wouldn't let me.)
Click to expand...

Hi Joppa,

Wasn't sure if you saw this from Monday? If there's any insight you might be able to provide, it'd be much appreciated!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Joppa

Nowadays, in order to justify/explain the delay, they just seem to send 'not straightforward' message to fob you off. So you can't really read much into it, and you are in for a long wait like just about everyone else.


----------



## JessyL772

Joppa said:


> Nowadays, in order to justify/explain the delay, they just seem to send 'not straightforward' message to fob you off. So you can't really read much into it, and you are in for a long wait like just about everyone else.


Thank you, that makes sense I suppose. From what you've seen, when an additional document is requested, does it seem to add on an equal amount of time from the number of days it took to request it?


----------



## Joppa

Another thing I've noticed is that they started asking for unnecessary document, such as the one that has already been submitted. I suspect some of the staff, newly recruited, aren't as well trained and are making basic errors. Or another ruse for them to buy extra time.


----------



## JessyL772

Joppa said:


> Another thing I've noticed is that they started asking for unnecessary document, such as the one that has already been submitted. I suspect some of the staff, newly recruited, aren't as well trained and are making basic errors. Or another ruse for them to buy extra time.


That also makes sense. Today marks the 59th working day. I was hoping I'd have already been in the U.K. for nearly a month by now. :-/
Luckily my work has been very understanding and happy to keep me on as long as they can, and I was able to get an extension on my lease (as it was up at the end of this month), so thank goodness for that.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> No I havent called, I don't really wanna waste anymore money to be told its still awaiting a decision. I dont know why they're not replying to my initial email, I assumed they would reply to all.



There is literally no point in calling. When my husband called they said still in process when in fact they didn't have our documents.


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> There is literally no point in calling. When my husband called they said still in process when in fact they didn't have our documents.


That is terrible! Have you heard anything more on that matter?
Have you had to send in your documents again?


----------



## tethered

so after all that fretting and waiting, I got my vignette in my passport today! 66 working days since submitting biometrics. Good luck to those still waiting to hear news, especially those who've been on this boat for far too long!

And thanks to people posting on here, keeping us all sane.


----------



## ylyy131

tethered said:


> so after all that fretting and waiting, I got my vignette in my passport today! 66 working days since submitting biometrics. Good luck to those still waiting to hear news, especially those who've been on this boat for far too long!
> 
> And thanks to people posting on here, keeping us all sane.


Yayy! Congratulations! I'm excited I'm nearing the 60 days mark, day 40 today!


----------



## AmyA

tethered said:


> so after all that fretting and waiting, I got my vignette in my passport today! 66 working days since submitting biometrics. Good luck to those still waiting to hear news, especially those who've been on this boat for far too long!
> 
> And thanks to people posting on here, keeping us all sane.


Massive congratulations!! What a relief for you


----------



## chllz

Cogratulations to those who received their visas! Is there also a thread for tier 2 visa delays?

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## tethered

AmyA said:


> Massive congratulations!! What a relief for you


Thanks! Yes, HUGE relief. Seriously best of luck to you!! I hope they don't make you wait too much longer.

Interesting to note that the vignette they gave me is valid from 5th August to 4th September, so a little more than 30 days to get there.


----------



## AmyA

tethered said:


> Thanks! Yes, HUGE relief. Seriously best of luck to you!! I hope they don't make you wait too much longer.
> 
> Interesting to note that the vignette they gave me is valid from 5th August to 4th September, so a little more than 30 days to get there.


Thank you! I hope its not much longer too.

I knew you only get 30 days as you have to get the visa stamped at your Post Office in UK, the one selected when applying. Get that done ASAP


----------



## seehaseeb

tethered said:


> Thanks! Yes, HUGE relief. Seriously best of luck to you!! I hope they don't make you wait too much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to note that the vignette they gave me is valid from 5th August to 4th September, so a little more than 30 days to get there.




Congrats to you guyz 
Hope we will also get the good news soon like you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> That is terrible! Have you heard anything more on that matter?
> Have you had to send in your documents again?


Yes, the Home office said to my MP that they want my documents ASAP so i sent them my documents again. These were returned to me after 3 working days. It's been 3 weeks now i haven't heard anything from my MP or the Home office.


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> Yes, the Home office said to my MP that they want my documents ASAP so i sent them my documents again. These were returned to me after 3 working days. It's been 3 weeks now i haven't heard anything from my MP or the Home office.


Ahhh its just agonising! Seems like all we do is wait and wait!
My MP has sent another chase letter as they never responded to the first one. Can't say I'm holding out much hope for the second one either at this rate.


----------



## LMH58

AmyA said:


> It is indeed awful! I thought I would wait 3-4 months at the most.
> I understand they're busy but surely there should be some kind of limit they allow you to wait.... If only!



Its almost like they are turning into the NHS

with the prices they charge for these visa's they are definately making money on the scheme.. so I don't know what the hold up is..


----------



## AmyA

LMH58 said:


> Its almost like they are turning into the NHS
> 
> with the prices they charge for these visa's they are definitely making money on the scheme.. so I don't know what the hold up is..


Nor do I. It seems once you're deemed not straightforward you're just left to the side and all the rest will come in front which doesn't seem fair. 
Lives are just on hold


----------



## Joppa

LMH58 said:


> Its almost like they are turning into the NHS
> 
> with the prices they charge for these visa's they are definately making money on the scheme.. so I don't know what the hold up is..


That may be so, but the idea is that visa applicants should bear the whole cost of running an immigration system, not just the cost of issuing visas, and the burden should not fall on the taxpayers (I know some leave applicants pay UK taxes too). 
As for the reasons for the delay, there has been a surge connected with Brexit worries, even though not everyone is directed affected by it, but the sheer number puts enormous stress on immigration system and on Home Office staff. Moving the decision-making for so many applicants to Sheffield has certainly created a pinch point, not alleviated by the hiring of more staff, who need to be trained and supervised. Interestingly, some UK settlement applications made in US are sent to NYC, where Home Office maintains visa staff.


----------



## seehaseeb

AmyA said:


> Nor do I. It seems once you're deemed not straightforward you're just left to the side and all the rest will come in front which doesn't seem fair.
> 
> Lives are just on hold




Amy , i read in a post from you where you mentioned to a user about getting visa stamped from post office. 
When i applied i didn't see any option to choose any post office, my wife is EEA citizen, do you think its because of EEA? 
Please update me a bit briefly about it. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessyL772

I just thought I'd share this email I received after attempting to contact my MP personally this morning. The nice part about it was, that it arrived less than an hour after I sent the email.

"Dear Jessica

Jeremy Quin is sorry about the delay you have had in obtaining a settlement ? unmarried partner visa so that you can join Jonathan Short.

In accordance with parliamentary protocol a request to Jeremy Quin must come from a constituent. 

As you are not a constituent perhaps you could ask Jonathan to write an email. 

Best wishes.

Susan Hay"

I CC'd him on the email, but I guess that wasn't enough for their office. So for those of you outside of the U.K. looking to contact your MP, perhaps save yourself some time and just have your partner send the email.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> Ahhh its just agonising! Seems like all we do is wait and wait!
> My MP has sent another chase letter as they never responded to the first one. Can't say I'm holding out much hope for the second one either at this rate.



I am going to wait another 2 weeks and then contact MP again because this is just taking far too long


----------



## ANFEROSA

Hello,

I'm a new member and I'm still waiting for my settlement (spouse) visa from Hong Kong. I'm in my 32 day.

I never thought that will take that long for priority. Yesterday, I spoke to the U.K visas and immigration officer and she told me that they will escalate my application and investigate the status of my visa. She gave me a case number in order for me to call again if I not received an email from them within 15 days. 

After reading all the comments/information in this thread (which I found very useful), I guess I have to wait for a long period of time. At least 30+ working days?

I'm not sure. Is there other people applying from HK that have a similar situation as me?

Everything is gone to the U.K already: my husband, my dogs, my shipment.... my life. Really frustrating !


----------



## Mary7117

The clocks strikes 9 and the ball starts rolling again. Good luck everyone.


----------



## AmyA

seehaseeb said:


> Amy , i read in a post from you where you mentioned to a user about getting visa stamped from post office.
> When i applied i didn't see any option to choose any post office, my wife is EEA citizen, do you think its because of EEA?
> Please update me a bit briefly about it.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hiya!

I'm not sure about the EEA thing but my husband is from Egypt and when we did his application online we had to pay the IHS thing and then there was a part where you select a post office which was closest to my home address in England, they give you a drop down list. Then this is where you get the visa stamped when they arrive. 

It may of course be different for different applications and countries, I'm sure one of the moderators would be able to advise you properly.

Sorry couldn't be more help!


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> I am going to wait another 2 weeks and then contact MP again because this is just taking far too long


My MP Still hasnt had a response from Home Office! 

I've had a response to the email, and she is going to escalate my case again for me, she said it may of not been done last time due to a system change. 

Fingers crossed for this time!


----------



## Mary7117

Any decision emails yet? I am on Day 60 since biometrics but really should be counting from the date email recieved shouldn't i? So I am guessing I am on Day 58...


----------



## AamirAamir

TabassumQureshi said:


> I am going to wait another 2 weeks and then contact MP again because this is just taking far too long


Don't wait 2 weeks - email them today.

Or better yet, call them.

I called my MP every day for two weeks and now she sends me regular email updates without me asking.

There's an old saying - the squeakiest wheel gets the grease (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_squeaky_wheel_gets_the_grease).

Be the squeakiest wheel.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> My MP Still hasnt had a response from Home Office!
> 
> I've had a response to the email, and she is going to escalate my case again for me, she said it may of not been done last time due to a system change.
> 
> Fingers crossed for this time!


How long has it been since the MP contacted the Home Office? We had to wait over 3 weeks to get a response. Now i am waiting for the next response.


----------



## AamirAamir

Home office MP response unit has a 20 working day SLA, according to my MP, so don't expect any quick answers.


----------



## ylyy131

Thought I'd share something I've been made aware of regarding priority service (in case you missed it in the T&Cs):

_UK Visa and Immigration strongly recommends that visa applicants with any form of adverse immigration history do not use the Super Priority Services or the Priority Services. This includes anyone who has been previously refused a visa for the UK, been refused leave to enter the UK, been previously deported, removed, or otherwise required to leave the UK, has overstayed a period of leave in the UK, or has been refused leave to remain in the UK by the Home Office.

It is your responsibility to ensure that your type of visa application is eligible for the services you ordered and more generally that you bought the services applicable to your specific needs._


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> How long has it been since the MP contacted the Home Office? We had to wait over 3 weeks to get a response. Now i am waiting for the next response.


They sent the first letter on 4th July so its been just over 4 weeks.
They then sent a chase letter either last week or this week. 

I would be tempted to give the MP call as well if I was you! You've waited long enough.


----------



## JessyL772

I'm sorry, but I just need to vent!

Friday's are the worst. 

It's the end of yet another long week. The hope that came with the rising sun on Monday diminished little by little with each passing day of the week. Every "ding" that rang from the email's inbox made your heart stop for a moment, only to find it wasn't the email you've long awaited for, and so your heart sinks yet again. The waiting, hoping, longing: it's agonizing. It's difficult to focus on anything else but that "ding", that "ding" we desperately want to hear; need to hear. The sun comes up, and it's Friday again. There's still some hope left! You open your email more times than you can count. You check the status of your application on the site only to find your number still is not recognized. And now it's nearing the end of the work day and still we don't have our answers. When will our lives begin again? And now, here comes the weekend. The long two days that separate us from the hope that comes with Monday's rising sun. Monday, you can't get here fast enough.

Friday's... you are the worst. :-(




Let's hope next Monday/next week will bring some good news to all of us who sit in limbo, waiting for our lives to be able to begin again with those we love and hold so dear.

End rant.


----------



## KingJaja

JessyL772 said:


> I'm sorry, but I just need to vent!
> 
> Friday's are the worst.
> 
> It's the end of yet another long week. The hope that came with the rising sun on Monday diminished little by little with each passing day of the week. Every "ding" that rang from the email's inbox made your heart stop for a moment, only to find it wasn't the email you've long awaited for, and so your heart sinks yet again. The waiting, hoping, longing: it's agonizing. It's difficult to focus on anything else but that "ding", that "ding" we desperately want to hear; need to hear. The sun comes up, and it's Friday again. There's still some hope left! You open your email more times than you can count. You check the status of your application on the site only to find your number still is not recognized. And now it's nearing the end of the work day and still we don't have our answers. When will our lives begin again? And now, here comes the weekend. The long two days that separate us from the hope that comes with Monday's rising sun. Monday, you can't get here fast enough.
> 
> Friday's... you are the worst. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope next Monday/next week will bring some good news to all of us who sit in limbo, waiting for our lives to be able to begin again with those we love and hold so dear.
> 
> End rant.


I don't want to give you false hope, but I think the Sheffield folks are working around the clock, even the useless call center now operates 24hrs on weekdays. I used the visa status checker on a Saturday afternoon and there it was! - Decision Made. I can tell you it wasn't there the four or five times I checked on Friday. Above all, I wish you the best and hope you get approved. The waiting is a bummer


----------



## Mary7117

KingJaja said:


> I don't want to give you false hope, but I think the Sheffield folks are working around the clock, even the useless call center now operates 24hrs on weekdays. I used the visa status checker on a Saturday afternoon and there it was! - Decision Made. I can tell you it wasn't there the four or five times I checked on Friday. Above all, I wish you the best and hope you get approved. The waiting is a bummer


Good luck for next week. 
About the visa tracker is it accurate? I have heard visa tracking updating but no decision emails being sent. So how did you find out your passport was in your country?


----------



## KingJaja

Mary7117 said:


> Good luck for next week.
> About the visa tracker is it accurate? I have heard visa tracking updating but no decision emails being sent. So how did you find out your passport was in your country?


The tracker is pretty accurate, it worked for me just as you have read - doesn't recognize GWF number until decision made. I didn't get a decision made email, instead, i received an email from VFS saying that passport had been returned a few days later.


----------



## OddLion

If it's any help, I had a similar experience to Kingjaja. The online system was only updated on Saturday night (though it said the "decision" was made on the previous Thursday). From a Parliamentary report from late 2016, I know UKVI staff was already working loads of overtime, and it seems things are only getting worse.

Good luck, and remember that the delays aren't an indication of rejection - your file is probably just sitting on somebody's desk, waiting.



KingJaja said:


> I don't want to give you false hope, but I think the Sheffield folks are working around the clock, even the useless call center now operates 24hrs on weekdays. I used the visa status checker on a Saturday afternoon and there it was! - Decision Made. I can tell you it wasn't there the four or five times I checked on Friday. Above all, I wish you the best and hope you get approved. The waiting is a bummer


----------



## Aruba1313

Hello everyone! Lets hope for some decision email today, it is Monday here already lol
We have contacted the MP, still not response, today is 42 nd working day for us, on Priority. I am expecting it around 55 working days, even dough we were initially advised it will take around 15 working days. Sigh oh well, what can we do , just wait. 
Do they send these emails (not straightforward emails) a lot now? Is it for extra checks or? I am scared to receive it as it will delay even more  praying for decision email in 2 weeks. we have been waiting since beginning of June. 

Regards to all and good luck today! Monday in Sheffield x


----------



## Joppa

'Not straightforward' message seems to be sent at random, and I suspect they use it to buy more time when they have a hope in hell of meeting the published target.


----------



## AmyA

I received an email from the British Embassy in Amman who are dealing with our application yesterday (Sunday which I thought was odd) saying:

Thank you for your email. Your application is still being considered by this office. We hope to be able to resolve all our enquiries soon and we will inform you as soon as a decision is made.

They're obviously working weekends now, I really hope soon means soon as this waiting is unbearable. 

Hope we all get some answers this week!!


----------



## Mary7117

I am not sure if the helpline knows what they are talking about. They're good at scaring people and saying 'if it's an approval'. I always wonder if they have all the information on their screens when a decision is made ie date decision made, approval or not.


----------



## Clairey

We submitted our online visa on 1 May, still no news and am now worried that we never received a confirmation email that they had received our documents. Did everyone else receive this email?
We sent them recorded so I know they have been received and signed for, also we got our documents returned two weeks after submitting them. Though am concerned we never received this email, saying they got our documents?!


----------



## Aruba1313

Joppa said:


> 'Not straightforward' message seems to be sent at random, and I suspect they use it to buy more time when they have a hope in hell of meeting the published target.


Yes Joppa i agree, that is what i read somewhere i guess here or on that other forum where they post timelines.

Lets hope that email is not sent without reason, it is not fair to applicants.
Joppa can you please tell us, does it happen that on Priority the wait exceeds 60 days-working days? i know anything can happen, but just wondering.... Thanks for all your information, you really help us, and Nyclon too!


----------



## JessyL772

Clairey said:


> We submitted our online visa on 1 May, still no news and am now worried that we never received a confirmation email that they had received our documents. Did everyone else receive this email?
> We sent them recorded so I know they have been received and signed for, also we got our documents returned two weeks after submitting them. Though am concerned we never received this email, saying they got our documents?!


From what I've read here, not everyone received the confirmation email. 
If you had them recorded, and know they were signed for and received, and they've been returned to you, I'm sure you're okay.

There is a four month backlog of 5,000 applicants. Many of us have passed the 60 mark. I'm currently at Day 62.


----------



## AndyJD

We submitted our online visa application on May 9th, documents were signed for in Sheffield, but we never got an email to confirm receipt, I've been told this is often the case!


----------



## AndyJD

AndyJD said:


> We submitted our online visa application on May 9th, documents were signed for in Sheffield, but we never got an email to confirm receipt, I've been told this is often the case!


And we still haven't been sent them back!


----------



## Clairey

Thanks Jessy and Andy, just wanted to put my mind at rest! I have read about the backlog. We are on day 66 since biometrics......this is a gruelling process that's for sure! Hopefully it will be easier when we have to renew them in 2.5 years!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Clairey

AndyJD said:


> And we still haven't been sent them back!


You have a similar timeline to us. We submitted online on 1st May, Biometrics 8th May. Documents sent 11th May. I received them back on 25th May?! Bizarre!

What country is your partner in?


----------



## AndyJD

Clairey said:


> You have a similar timeline to us. We submitted online on 1st May, Biometrics 8th May. Documents sent 11th May. I received them back on 25th May?! Bizarre!
> 
> What country is your partner in?


She's applying from Russia.

The online application was May 9th, Biometrics in Moscow on May 19th, and the documents were signed for in Sheffield on May 24th.

If my counting is accurate, today is the 55th working day since biometrics!


----------



## chllz

Still nothing after 21 working days. Tier 2 visa. It's crazy.

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## JessyL772

Clairey said:


> AndyJD said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we still haven't been sent them back!
> 
> 
> 
> You have a similar timeline to us. We submitted online on 1st May, Biometrics 8th May. Documents sent 11th May. I received them back on 25th May?! Bizarre!
> 
> What country is your partner in?
Click to expand...

Clairey, your timeline is just a few days of mine! Where are you from?
I'm from the US, online submission May 5th (Completed April 27th, but paid for May 5th), Biometrics May 11th, Recieved in Sheffield May 24th


----------



## Aruba1313

AndyJD said:


> She's applying from Russia.
> 
> The online application was May 9th, Biometrics in Moscow on May 19th, and the documents were signed for in Sheffield on May 24th.
> 
> If my counting is accurate, today is the 55th working day since biometrics!


Hello. Is it Priority or NP?


----------



## AndyJD

Aruba1313 said:


> Hello. Is it Priority or NP?


Non Priority


----------



## z5e

Looks like there is a few of us with early/mid May online application, biometrics and received email.

Hopefully we will hear something soon.


----------



## Clairey

JessyL772 said:


> Clairey, your timeline is just a few days of mine! Where are you from?
> I'm from the US, online submission May 5th (Completed April 27th, but paid for May 5th), Biometrics May 11th, Recieved in Sheffield May 24th


The visa is for my husband who is from India, I am in the UK. Hopefully we will all hear soon.


----------



## UK-Japan-Couple

UK-Japan-Couple said:


> We're on 73 working days now, and still no news. Still "Awaiting a decision". It's frustrating in so many ways.
> 
> The visa processing times website was last updated for Tokyo for May 2017, when 100% were decided in 60 working days. Leaving that without an update is just disingenuous.
> 
> Then to have a wait of anything from a couple of weeks to four, five, eight months, but only 30 days to enter the UK. You can't plan lives like that. Notice periods for proper jobs and apartments are often two months. So we get into a situation where low paid temp work and high cost temp apartments are the only option.
> 
> Then it's impossible to properly look for a future job in the UK because there's no clue if you can start next week or next year.
> 
> The expensive enquiry phone line said on July 10th they escalated it, with a response time of 15 working days for an escalation (July 28th). Called back July 24th, and was told the escalation actually only went through on July 20th, so an expected response of August 9th. WTF!
> 
> And making any other plan is impossible.
> Family event on June 3rd - 32 working days? Website says 35% in 30 working days. Maybe? No.
> Friends' wedding on July 15th - 62 working days? Website says 100% in 60 working days. Probably! No.
> Party on July 29th - 72 working days? Definitely! No.
> Family event August 20th? Who knows!
> Half marathon on September 24th?
> One year wedding anniversary September 30th? Hahaha hehe huhu [cry]. This is the UK Home Office! No idea!
> 
> End rant.
> Apologies.


Well we have good news! My wife's spouse visa was finally decided on July 31st, and we received the approval notice on 3rd August, 76 working days after we applied. I'd emailed my MP on July 13th, and his assistant phoned me on July 31st saying he would try to chase it, so I don't think my MP helped in this situation.

Anyway, we are now breathing big sighs of relief and letting out all the stresses of the past five months.

Thank you to everyone on this forum for answering our occasional questions and providing an invaluable resource during this difficult process.


----------



## AmyA

Today I have received a letter from my Mp with the reply from the Account Manager for Immigration and they said hat they emailed us on 17th May regarding a Supreme Court Judgement on 22 Feb, and they've paused decision making on some settlement applications. 

We never had this email so did anyone else get this and can anyone shed any light on what it actually means?

They said they will be off hold from 10th August, but i don't know what has caused the hold.


----------



## Mary7117

AmyA said:


> Today I have received a letter from my Mp with the reply from the Account Manager for Immigration and they said hat they emailed us on 17th May regarding a Supreme Court Judgement on 22 Feb, and they've paused decision making on some settlement applications.
> 
> We never had this email so did anyone else get this and can anyone shed any light on what it actually means?
> 
> They said they will be off hold from 10th August, but i don't know what has caused the hold.


Have you met the financial category?


----------



## AmyA

Mary7117 said:


> Have you met the financial category?


Yes I earn £20,000 a year and actually since the application I've had a pay rise.
I sent in 6 months of pay slips and my bank statements. I've been earning that over a well year now.


----------



## Mary7117

AmyA said:


> Yes I earn £20,000 a year and actually since the application I've had a pay rise.
> I sent in 6 months of pay slips and my bank statements. I've been earning that over a well year now.


I see. Do you have any children?


----------



## AmyA

Mary7117 said:


> I see. Do you have any children?


Nope.

We never actually got the email but they stated in this letter that they did. 

Its really odd.


----------



## Mary7117

AmyA said:


> Nope.
> 
> We never actually got the email but they stated in this letter that they did.
> 
> Its really odd.


Okay that's odd. The supreme court judgement applies to those who cannot meet the financial category and therefore their application is pu on hold so other circumstances can be considered ie children etc. Maybe they haven't been able to get through to your employer. That's why they've put the application on hold.


----------



## AmyA

Mary7117 said:


> Okay that's odd. The supreme court judgement applies to those who cannot meet the financial category and therefore their application is pu on hold so other circumstances can be considered ie children etc. Maybe they haven't been able to get through to your employer. That's why they've put the application on hold.


I work with the Director and he knows about this and hasn't had a call. Plus I answer the phones as work so they definitely haven't tried there.

I'm wondering whether ours is a part of that, as I don't fall under any of those category's. 
Plus the Embassy emailed me yesterday saying our application is still being considered, and they hope to resolve all enquiries soon. They didn't mention the hold.


----------



## emu77

AmyA said:


> I work with the Director and he knows about this and hasn't had a call. Plus I answer the phones as work so they definitely haven't tried there.
> 
> I'm wondering whether ours is a part of that, as I don't fall under any of those category's.
> Plus the Embassy emailed me yesterday saying our application is still being considered, and they hope to resolve all enquiries soon. They didn't mention the hold.


That's so odd! Like Mary said, the ruling was about whether or not to keep the financial requirement cap, and after the ruling those under the set minimum were told their applications were put on "hold", which was basically saying their applications would be rejected. Would there be any paycheck that you submitted that would make it appear you made less than the £18,600/year? For example, if you took some unpaid leave or if your salary depends on commission and you fell short one month? They often take the lowest paycheck and calculate your annual income from that, regardless if you make more other months.


----------



## chllz

I don't get it. Why am I the only one with a delayed Tier 2 visa?? 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryTee

chllz said:


> I don't get it. Why am I the only one with a delayed Tier 2 visa??
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


You're not the only one, unfortunately.
I submitted my biometrics on June 16th, got the not straightforward email on July 4th, and paid the IHS on July 7th. No news since then. And I supposed to start my new job yesteday. :/


----------



## AmyA

emu77 said:


> That's so odd! Like Mary said, the ruling was about whether or not to keep the financial requirement cap, and after the ruling those under the set minimum were told their applications were put on "hold", which was basically saying their applications would be rejected. Would there be any paycheck that you submitted that would make it appear you made less than the £18,600/year? For example, if you took some unpaid leave or if your salary depends on commission and you fell short one month? They often take the lowest paycheck and calculate your annual income from that, regardless if you make more other months.


Hiya

I know its so weird. No all my pay slips are well over the £18.600 minimum, I haven't had any time off ill or anything strange - it was all completely normal.

I've read also that many people got that email and they're earning well over the £18,600. We also never received the actual email, and in the letter it didn't out right say we were included in that hold. I've asked the question anyway to the UKVI so we will see.


----------



## Mary7117

AmyA said:


> Hiya
> 
> I know its so weird. No all my pay slips are well over the £18.600 minimum, I haven't had any time off ill or anything strange - it was all completely normal.
> 
> I've read also that many people got that email and they're earning well over the £18,600. We also never received the actual email, and in the letter it didn't out right say we were included in that hold. I've asked the question anyway to the UKVI so we will see.


There has to be a valid reason to be put on hold. Maybe you have more expenditure than income? I don't know. Trying to think of a logical reason behind this.


----------



## Mary7117

Okay guys it's starting to feel more real now. Last week I got my tracker updated at Day 59 and yesterday I got my decision email and passport collection email at the same time. 60 days on point including time needed to collect passport. UKVI certainly kept their agreement with my application. Application approved phew! Sigh of relief.


----------



## AmyA

Mary7117 said:


> There has to be a valid reason to be put on hold. Maybe you have more expenditure than income? I don't know. Trying to think of a logical reason behind this.


I know I keep thinking but there literally is no reason why.
There's another forum where lots of people have had the email and they are earning lots more than me.

I had that email from the Embassy on Sunday as well which is making me think we are not actually on hold, as surely he would of mentioned that. Our case was escalated hence why we got that email from embassy and there was no mention of this on hold.

Ughhh its so annoying not knowing!!


----------



## chllz

HarryTee said:


> You're not the only one, unfortunately.
> I submitted my biometrics on June 16th, got the not straightforward email on July 4th, and paid the IHS on July 7th. No news since then. And I supposed to start my new job yesteday. :/


Oh no! I am sorry to hear that. 
July 7th submitted documents and biometrics
July 31 not straightforward email
August 2 Escalated

So far no news as well.. Have you tried emailing them?

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryTee

chllz said:


> Oh no! I am sorry to hear that.
> July 7th submitted documents and biometrics
> July 31 not straightforward email
> August 2 Escalated
> 
> So far no news as well.. Have you tried emailing them?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


I did email and call them few times. But it seems the responses are rather slow as well.


----------



## kenwood

*Depressed *

Guys,

I don't know how I even feel about the whole process of obtaining a UK visa anymore. This whole ordeal is so stressful, since me and my wife married we have stayed together for only 1 month total and its coming up to two years now separated, we've applied and are waiting but the anxiety is driving me insane. 

If it wasn't for this forum I'd be lost and even more confused. So I guess what I want to say is thank you to you all for support. I do feel like I've developed depression from this whole ordeal, because the feelings of sadness are stronger sometimes I've even had suicidal thoughts (finding a job to meet the income requirement was difficult) that I haven't told anyone about, does anyone know where you go to for depression in UK?

Anyway, I hope everyone gets their decision soon and pray that its positive!


----------



## Aruba1313

Joppa said:


> 'Not straightforward' message seems to be sent at random, and I suspect they use it to buy more time when they have a hope in hell of meeting the published target.


Lets hope they stop doing that. Joppa i have a question please..I read that when we click submit for the settlement application, we cannot be in london at that moment. My immigration solicitor clicked submit few days before i flew for my biometrics in my country. He is a very good lawyer i am sure he would know about this. I am paranoid now i emailed him to make sure, he is on holiday atm.


----------



## emu77

kenwood said:


> Guys,
> 
> I don't know how I even feel about the whole process of obtaining a UK visa anymore. This whole ordeal is so stressful, since me and my wife married we have stayed together for only 1 month total and its coming up to two years now separated, we've applied and are waiting but the anxiety is driving me insane.
> 
> If it wasn't for this forum I'd be lost and even more confused. So I guess what I want to say is thank you to you all for support. I do feel like I've developed depression from this whole ordeal, because the feelings of sadness are stronger sometimes I've even had suicidal thoughts (finding a job to meet the income requirement was difficult) that I haven't told anyone about, does anyone know where you go to for depression in UK?
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone gets their decision soon and pray that its positive!


It's a very difficult process, and it's so hard being away from the ones you love. I think many people experience depression throughout this process, or in my case, my already existing depression was certainly exacerbated by it. There are support groups you can attend, you can look them up here: Depression support groups - Stress, anxiety and depression - NHS Choices

There's also the Samaritans hotline in case you need to talk immediately (116 123).

You can also go to your GP so they can help you with a referral for counselling. Good luck to you, just trust that when the process is over it'll make you forget so much of the horrible feelings you have now!


----------



## chllz

HarryTee said:


> I did email and call them few times. But it seems the responses are rather slow as well.


I think you're the same person from the immigration boards forum? Sigh.. 23 working days now.. Nothing.

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## T5advice

Hello,

I applied for my Tier 5 Government Authorized exchange visa from Pakistan last week. My time line is as follow,

Online application submission: 11th July
Application forwarded to ukvi : 13th July
ECO consideration email: 18th July

And after that I haven't heard anything from ukvi Sheffield section. My querie is that how long do i need to wait to get a decision on my application?

My job has started on 1st of August. Will I still be able to travel to uk even If I get a late decision?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## j4v3d

AmyA said:


> I know I keep thinking but there literally is no reason why.
> There's another forum *where lots of people have had the email and they are earning lots more than me*.
> 
> I had that email from the Embassy on Sunday as well which is making me think we are not actually on hold, as surely he would of mentioned that. Our case was escalated hence why we got that email from embassy and there was no mention of this on hold.
> 
> Ughhh its so annoying not knowing!!


Surely the email is standard and should go out to all applicants? If you are earning £18,600 or more shouldn't really matter. If it does then that is kind of strange.


----------



## AmyA

j4v3d said:


> Surely the email is standard and should go out to all applicants? If you are earning £18,600 or more shouldn't really matter. If it does then that is kind of strange.


Well this is what I'm confused with. I didnt even get this email I was told by my MP in the reply letter. 
My MP has asked the Home office to re-send the email so hopefully it will become clearer. 
I do earn more than £18,600 and have done for some time now. I'm on £20,000 when I applied which I've proved with payslips and my bank statements for last 6 or 7 months I think. 
Really hope it was just sent as information rather than telling me I'm on hold when I really shouldn't be.

Its day 139 today, so tired of this waiting


----------



## j4v3d

AmyA said:


> Well this is what I'm confused with. I didnt even get this email I was told by my MP in the reply letter.
> My MP has asked the Home office to re-send the email so hopefully it will become clearer.
> I do earn more than £18,600 and have done for some time now. I'm on £20,000 when I applied which I've proved with payslips and my bank statements for last 6 or 7 months I think.
> Really hope it was just sent as information rather than telling me I'm on hold when I really shouldn't be.
> 
> Its day 139 today, so tired of this waiting


I feel for you, it's just a never ending nightmare for you, i hope i don't have to wait as long as you, just seems like there is no structure or consistency.


----------



## Havi29

I realy felt disappointed about this .i'm on 120 days still nothing .how possible they treat us like this as their say 100% 6months . We start thinking want to ask passport back as want to travel Europe then get married there while they keep process. But another way that's not good idea as now end of time .in my case as fiancé no kids and income £20k but they put on hold .


----------



## Joppa

If you request your passport back for anything other than emergencies (e.g. serious illness of a relative etc), you are regarded as having withdrawn your application with no return of fees paid.


----------



## T5advice

Hey Jolla, what is your opinion on this?]

I applied for my Tier 5 Government Authorized exchange visa from Pakistan last week. My time line is as follow,

Online application submission: 11th July
Application forwarded to ukvi : 13th July
ECO consideration email: 18th July

And after that I haven't heard anything from ukvi Sheffield section. My querie is that how long do i need to wait to get a decision on my application?

My job has started on 1st of August. Will I still be able to travel to uk even If I get a late decision?

Thanks in advance.[/QUOTE]


----------



## T5advice

Sorry joppa to have spelled your name wrong.


----------



## Joppa

Nobody knows. You just have to wait, or ask them again. Get your MP involved.


----------



## T5advice

MP?


----------



## JessyL772

Just got some interesting information.

Our neighbor used to work for the Home Office.
Apparently, they have a quota they have to reach every month. So they focus on the applications they know they can complete quickly and get to the rest after they've reached their quota. When the new month rolls around, the process begins again and they focus on the new, easy applications first, while the rest are left sitting on a desk until the quota is met. It would certainly explain why there seems to be no consistency in processing times for the various visa applications, and while this information explains some things, it only causes more frustrations i have in the system. There should be no set quota. Applications should be dealt with in chronological order. These are people's lives; families; careers; futures. This is effing bullcrap.


----------



## Dr038293

Can anyone advise if it would be much use contacting my MP to chase up our application before 60 days? (we paid priority, not that it makes a blind bit of difference it seems)

I haven't called or emailed UKVI out of fear we will be issued the dreaded 'not straightforward' email as a result. I have read many different things on here and another forum - some getting no response at all, some getting escalated before 60 days and others being told it's basically sat in the queue until it gets looked at and to check back later...

We are only on day 31 and the anxiety is draining us


----------



## AamirAamir

Dr038293 said:


> Can anyone advise if it would be much use contacting my MP to chase up our application before 60 days? (we paid priority, not that it makes a blind bit of difference it seems)
> 
> I haven't called or emailed UKVI out of fear we will be issued the dreaded 'not straightforward' email as a result. I have read many different things on here and another forum - some getting no response at all, some getting escalated before 60 days and others being told it's basically sat in the queue until it gets looked at and to check back later...
> 
> We are only on day 31 and the anxiety is draining us


I contacted my MP around day 30 and they contacted UKVI who said they can't do anything until day 60. So we contacted them on day 60 and UKVI said it'll be up to 20 working days for a response. What a fabulous system.

I recommend contacting your MP though - there's no real harm in doing so.


----------



## Dr038293

AamirAamir said:


> Dr038293 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advise if it would be much use contacting my MP to chase up our application before 60 days? (we paid priority, not that it makes a blind bit of difference it seems)
> 
> I haven't called or emailed UKVI out of fear we will be issued the dreaded 'not straightforward' email as a result. I have read many different things on here and another forum - some getting no response at all, some getting escalated before 60 days and others being told it's basically sat in the queue until it gets looked at and to check back later...
> 
> We are only on day 31 and the anxiety is draining us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted my MP around day 30 and they contacted UKVI who said they can't do anything until day 60. So we contacted them on day 60 and UKVI said it'll be up to 20 working days for a response. What a fabulous system.
> 
> I recommend contacting your MP though - there's no real harm in doing so.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I will probably give in to my impatience before long and find out who I need to contact... Still unsure about whether to give it another couple of weeks just in case...


----------



## tethered

Dr038293 said:


> I haven't called or emailed UKVI out of fear we will be issued the dreaded 'not straightforward' email as a result. I have read many different things on here and another forum - some getting no response at all, some getting escalated before 60 days and others being told it's basically sat in the queue until it gets looked at and to check back later...


i received the "not straightforward" email around the 60th working day, and though i panicked at the time, in hindsight at least it was SOME news. and the email actually said "We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible." so it sounded like at least it was being looked at rather than sat somewhere being ignored. might be reading too much into this and could well be different everytime, but i did then get some news about a week later. (that was a panic-stricken week let me tell you.)

i received the "not straightforward" email after chasing them a second time via email and also popping into the VAC in HK to enquire (where they said they would try to send an email to Sheffield but no guarantees). not sure if that's just a coincidence with the timing, but it did seem to help.

at the same time as the "not straightforward" email, they asked me for further docs, but they were docs that I had previously provided with my application. who knows if they were just buying time, or if their system/staff are genuinely crappy and they lost/missed my docs. 

i don't think there's any harm in sending enquiries.


----------



## chllz

tethered said:


> i received the "not straightforward" email around the 60th working day, and though i panicked at the time, in hindsight at least it was SOME news. and the email actually said "We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible." so it sounded like at least it was being looked at rather than sat somewhere being ignored. might be reading too much into this and could well be different everytime, but i did then get some news about a week later. (that was a panic-stricken week let me tell you.)
> 
> i received the "not straightforward" email after chasing them a second time via email and also popping into the VAC in HK to enquire (where they said they would try to send an email to Sheffield but no guarantees). not sure if that's just a coincidence with the timing, but it did seem to help.
> 
> at the same time as the "not straightforward" email, they asked me for further docs, but they were docs that I had previously provided with my application. who knows if they were just buying time, or if their system/staff are genuinely crappy and they lost/missed my docs.
> 
> i don't think there's any harm in sending enquiries.


This occurrence is very common. It happened tp a lot of my colleagues as well. Them losing copies of documents.

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr038293

Thanks for the info Tethered that's reassuring... I've got it stuck in my mind we will be waiting 6 months or something if we get that email! Our case is very straightforward as far as we can see. I'll get in touch with them and see if I can get any response. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Joppa

JessyL772 said:


> Just got some interesting information.
> 
> Our neighbor used to work for the Home Office.
> Apparently, they have a quota they have to reach every month. So they focus on the applications they know they can complete quickly and get to the rest after they've reached their quota. When the new month rolls around, the process begins again and they focus on the new, easy applications first, while the rest are left sitting on a desk until the quota is met. It would certainly explain why there seems to be no consistency in processing times for the various visa applications, and while this information explains some things, it only causes more frustrations i have in the system. There should be no set quota. Applications should be dealt with in chronological order. These are people's lives; families; careers; futures. This is effing bullcrap.


There are no quota as such but targets. Home Office has always denied it has set quota for approval/rejection, and that every application is considered on its merit. As for what they do with priority/non-priority, my understanding is for each day, they put priority cases in front of non-priority cases. Otherwise cases are considered strictly in the order they were received, but as individual cases can attract different processing times, sometimes those received later get decided on first.
BTW, your neighbour, even if they have left civil service, is still bound by Official Secret Act and can be prosecuted for spilling the beans.


----------



## kkahmed

They have not updated this website since June. I wonder when will they release updated numbers for June/July and August?? 

https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y/hong-kong-china/settlement-visas/settlement


----------



## TabassumQureshi

tethered said:


> i received the "not straightforward" email around the 60th working day, and though i panicked at the time, in hindsight at least it was SOME news. and the email actually said "We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible." so it sounded like at least it was being looked at rather than sat somewhere being ignored. might be reading too much into this and could well be different everytime, but i did then get some news about a week later. (that was a panic-stricken week let me tell you.)
> 
> i received the "not straightforward" email after chasing them a second time via email and also popping into the VAC in HK to enquire (where they said they would try to send an email to Sheffield but no guarantees). not sure if that's just a coincidence with the timing, but it did seem to help.
> 
> at the same time as the "not straightforward" email, they asked me for further docs, but they were docs that I had previously provided with my application. who knows if they were just buying time, or if their system/staff are genuinely crappy and they lost/missed my docs.
> 
> i don't think there's any harm in sending enquiries.



I think they are trying to buy time because they have come back to my MP stating that they never received any of my documents in the first place which is a lie. It's been 8 months i have been waiting and am not getting any updates despite paying for priority service.


----------



## chllz

Ok so they said my application wasnt straightforward because they lost some of my documents. So they asked me to send scanned copies again.

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> I think they are trying to buy time because they have come back to my MP stating that they never received any of my documents in the first place which is a lie. It's been 8 months i have been waiting and am not getting any updates despite paying for priority service.


It's an outrage. 8 months and they say they haven't received your application? Do you have any evidence that they have received it?



chllz said:


> Ok so they said my application wasnt straightforward because they lost some of my documents. So they asked me to send scanned copies again.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Incompetent idiots. Messing with people's lives here.


----------



## emu77

T5advice said:


> MP?


Member of Parliament. You can find yours here: MPs - UK Parliament

But as far as I understand this only works if you are currently living in the UK, or at the very least have residence there (so you have a place in the UK that you rent/own, but you went back home to apply for your visa while still maintaining your home in the UK).

I think you mentioned you were applying for a Tier 5 visa, so I'm not sure how this would work for you in terms of contacting an MP, or if you even can request their help. Perhaps someone in the know can shed light on this. Good luck!


----------



## T5advice

Thank you emu77. Finally good to hear from someone on this. 
Actually my sponsor told me that the delay is because it's summer and there is a surge in visa applications however it's been 18 working days now since ukvi received my application and my job has started on 1st of August. The sponsor also told me that i can travel to uk even after my job start date when i get the visa.
Was just curious if the delay is normal.


----------



## amulqueenie

I'm trying to reply to Emu77 regarding applying from toronto but it won't let me... I hope she sees this.
July 19: applied priority settlement spouse 
July 25: biometrics 

Hi Emu77! I've just applied for my priority spouse settlement visa from toronto. May I ask please did they take your original documents or only copies? My passport and certified copies were taken and not the originals. I went back to the vfs office and they said this is how it is done but when I call the helpline they said my husband has to send the originals. Thank you for sharing any of your story that you can ... I am heartbroken and distraught.

all the best and congratulations

Andrea


----------



## Joppa

It isn't normal but for this year, what with Brexit concerns, there has been an exceptional spike in immigration applications and Home Office resources are overstretched. So everyone has to wait much longer.


----------



## AndyJD

The online tracker changed to decision made today, and my wife has received the email. Now we wait 10 days to discover the result, fingers crossed!!

Our application from Moscow was non priority, and this is working day 59 since biometrics!

They didn't contact us at all during the process, no phone calls or emails, no extra documents asked for, so hoping this is all a good sign


----------



## Clairey

I just bit the bullet and decided to call them regarding our spouse visa. We have been waiting 70 days since the biometrics. So I called and was on the phone for just over 12 minutes at £1.37 per minute (which is ludicrous) just to be told they will escalate the enquiry and email the appropriate team and we will get a response in 15 working days!!! Err so what is the point of this helpline? Basically my advice is there is not point wasting money on calling it gets you nowhere.


----------



## JessyL772

Clairey said:


> I just bit the bullet and decided to call them regarding our spouse visa. We have been waiting 70 days since the biometrics. So I called and was on the phone for just over 12 minutes at £1.37 per minute (which is ludicrous) just to be told they will escalate the enquiry and email the appropriate team and we will get a response in 15 working days!!! Err so what is the point of this helpline? Basically my advice is there is not point wasting money on calling it gets you nowhere.


I get your frustrations, as I've used the service several times. But I would still suggest anyone who hits the 60 day mark to call and have your case escalated. Yes, it can take up to 15 days, but it's better than nothing. If memory serves me right from what the woman told me when I called, the person who takes the call fills out a form with you on the phone, and then sends it to their team leader who reviews the case and probably has to deem whether or not it qualifies to be escalated, in which it is then sent to the escalation team, which then probably has more hands to move through, etc etc. It's frustrating as to us, it seems like it should just be a simple yes or no, but they have policy and procedures to oblige by, and it probably has to be signed off on by several different people, at several different levels.
When I had my biometrics done, they needed three different people to look over my packet and sign off on it before they could send me over to have the fingerprinting done, so I imagine there's a lot of different levels and signatures needed before anything can be completed. 
But who knows, I could be way off. 
Getting hold of your MP can be very helpful, and it doesn't cost anything. My MP's office has been very helpful (or at least, has tried to be). They emailed twice and when they hadn't received a response, they called this morning. This is the email from their office:

"Dear _____,

I rang the Home Office this morning as we had not had a response.

This is what they told me. As you have pointed out the case is "complex" which means it is taking longer. There is little that can be done until the checks have been completed and I'm afraid they cannot give a timescale.

They did mention that the case was "outstanding" and with the caseworker. This means the application has not been rejected as yet so there is hope.

I am sorry not to be able to give you the reassurance you wanted and I hope you will hear something back very soon.

Best wishes.

_________"

Hope this helps !


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> It's an outrage. 8 months and they say they haven't received your application? Do you have any evidence that they have received it?
> 
> 
> 
> Incompetent idiots. Messing with people's lives here.



Yes i sent them via recorded delivery in December so i do have the proof. They returned them back after 5 days. Now it's been a month since i have sent them again and i haven't heard anything back


----------



## Clairey

JessyL772 said:


> I get your frustrations, as I've used the service several times. But I would still suggest anyone who hits the 60 day mark to call and have your case escalated. Yes, it can take up to 15 days, but it's better than nothing. If memory serves me right from what the woman told me when I called, the person who takes the call fills out a form with you on the phone, and then sends it to their team leader who reviews the case and probably has to deem whether or not it qualifies to be escalated, in which it is then sent to the escalation team, which then probably has more hands to move through, etc etc. It's frustrating as to us, it seems like it should just be a simple yes or no, but they have policy and procedures to oblige by, and it probably has to be signed off on by several different people, at several different levels.
> When I had my biometrics done, they needed three different people to look over my packet and sign off on it before they could send me over to have the fingerprinting done, so I imagine there's a lot of different levels and signatures needed before anything can be completed.
> But who knows, I could be way off.
> Getting hold of your MP can be very helpful, and it doesn't cost anything. My MP's office has been very helpful (or at least, has tried to be). They emailed twice and when they hadn't received a response, they called this morning. This is the email from their office:
> 
> "Dear _____,
> 
> I rang the Home Office this morning as we had not had a response.
> 
> This is what they told me. As you have pointed out the case is "complex" which means it is taking longer. There is little that can be done until the checks have been completed and I'm afraid they cannot give a timescale.
> 
> They did mention that the case was "outstanding" and with the caseworker. This means the application has not been rejected as yet so there is hope.
> 
> I am sorry not to be able to give you the reassurance you wanted and I hope you will hear something back very soon.
> 
> Best wishes.
> 
> _________"
> 
> Hope this helps !



Thanks Jessy that is helpful to know. I think we are just getting frustrated as we haven't heard a thing and on the original email it says "if it is not possible to complete your application within this timeframe a member of our team will contact you to explain why.' I have also emailed my MP and she hasn't responded. So it just feels like we are hitting our heads against a brick wall!


----------



## JessyL772

Clairey said:


> Thanks Jessy that is helpful to know. I think we are just getting frustrated as we haven't heard a thing and on the original email it says "if it is not possible to complete your application within this timeframe a member of our team will contact you to explain why.' I have also emailed my MP and she hasn't responded. So it just feels like we are hitting our heads against a brick wall!


I feel exactly the same way! It's so hard staying positive in this whole process. I've found it to be especially difficult the last few weeks. I never expected it to take this long... I'm on day 66 now and I hate that there is nothing more than I can do to try and move this along. I'm not used to not being able to get things done/solve problems/be in control of my own life/future, it's a horrible feeling!
I'm so grateful to have stumbled upon this forum, it has been helpful in so many ways! Fingers crossed we hear something soon!


----------



## Clairey

JessyL772 said:


> I feel exactly the same way! It's so hard staying positive in this whole process. I've found it to be especially difficult the last few weeks. I never expected it to take this long... I'm on day 66 now and I hate that there is nothing more than I can do to try and move this along. I'm not used to not being able to get things done/solve problems/be in control of my own life/future, it's a horrible feeling!
> I'm so grateful to have stumbled upon this forum, it has been helpful in so many ways! Fingers crossed we hear something soon!



I am feeling exactly the same! and then when you see people posting they have news when they submitted their applications after you its a bit gutting. Guess there is nothing we can do but wait. 
Yes we are lucky to have this forum indeed. Good luck


----------



## hasaamraza

j4v3d said:


> Surely the email is standard and should go out to all applicants? If you are earning £18,600 or more shouldn't really matter. If it does then that is kind of strange.


Hello dear 
i am new here, can you please tell me what happens if income is less than 18,600 ? do they reject applications like this?
my wife came to visit me 2 times and spend over a month when she came this last time and we got married, had huge ceremony we attached the pictures with the documents.
my wife is spanish and settled in uk since 2014.
we paid 220 pounds tax and we attached that slip.

we are at 74 working days now.


----------



## hasaamraza

?, Hello Everyone 
i am new here and reading all this, i was going crazy but now i can see there are several people like me waiting. i have some questions please help to answer.
My wife is spanish and she is living in UK since 2014 and she is paying tax. 
1. what if the income is less than 18,600 ? do they reject such application or what they do?
2. someone told us that the tenancy agreement is not required in this case because my wife is european and i have applied eea family permit. she mentioned all about accomodation in the letter. you think is it ok?
please give me any suggestions for my application if you have?
Thank You


----------



## chllz

Finally got DECIDED on the tracking page!!

But didn't receive any texts etc.


----------



## chllz

They made me submit additional documents on Aug10, sent them right away. And then just today the online tracker says DECIDED as of Aug10. 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardoflanigano

I don't seem to be as in a frustrating a situation as some of you but I am nonetheless in need of commiserations.

Applied for Tier 5 YMS visa: June 22
Biometrics: July 7
Received in Sheffield: July 15
Have received no update since then and the status checker website says "Open" and hasn't been updated since July 25.
I emailed and called them on August 8 to get it escalated but am yet to hear anything back.

My plane tickets are booked for August 25. My girlfriend received her Visa straight away and now we don't know whether she should leave without me and just hope I am able to get there at a later date. The anxiety of being so helpless to do anything is really getting to me - can't imagine how some of you are able to do this for months on end.


----------



## chllz

ricardoflanigano said:


> I don't seem to be as in a frustrating a situation as some of you but I am nonetheless in need of commiserations.
> 
> Applied for Tier 5 YMS visa: June 22
> Biometrics: July 7
> Received in Sheffield: July 15
> Have received no update since then and the status checker website says "Open" and hasn't been updated since July 25.
> I emailed and called them on August 8 to get it escalated but am yet to hear anything back.
> 
> My plane tickets are booked for August 25. My girlfriend received her Visa straight away and now we don't know whether she should leave without me and just hope I am able to get there at a later date. The anxiety of being so helpless to do anything is really getting to me - can't imagine how some of you are able to do this for months on end.


Yeah.. Thousands of lives are put on hold. Some people have just learned how to cope with the anxiety. Good luck to all of us.

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## majuto

majuto said:


> 60 Working days today :noidea::Cry:


--UPDATE--

Decision Made: On the 61 working day (10th Aug) I called premium number and asked for update, they told me decision is already made and should wait 10 working for email to collect passport, TLS website not updated but .gov website tracker works with GWF number and says "Decided" and "Decision made on the 7th"!! I wasn't sent an email or any communication regarding decision until when i called

Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## chllz

majuto said:


> --UPDATE--
> 
> Decision Made: On the 61 working day (10th Aug) I called premium number and asked for update, they told me decision is already made and should wait 10 working for email to collect passport, TLS website not updated but .gov website tracker works with GWF number and says "Decided" and "Decision made on the 7th"!! I wasn't sent an email or any communication regarding decision until when i called
> 
> Date your visa was received: Waiting


Same exact situation here.

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## lesathomp9

I was just wondering if anyone else has run into the same problem we are now having with our UK Settlement Visa application. We applied on April 24, priority, and right before the 60 day mark our application status online changed to Decided. It said it was decided on July 11, and we should receive our decision after ten working days. We are now on Working day 79 and we still have not heard or received anything from Home Office regarding our Visas. It seems like on here anyone who has a decision made has received their passports with a decision shortly after. We have called the third party contact center about 7 times since our decision made and each time they say they will look into it and get back to us, but no one ever does. We contacted our MP last week and he says he is on the case so hopefully he will actually find something out. It is so frustrating because it feels like Home Office has misplaced our passports and we aren't able to talk to them directly to find out why or where they are. 

Any input on this would be much appreciated


----------



## garyede

Yes i am with you on this, <snip> done a lot of posting and was pretty relaxed for the first 3 months. I am scared they have lost our docs although i had them delivered from the UK and everything tracked. Worried me that they asked me to send another copy which i don't have. Obviously the docs are sitting some where but makes me very nervous. Rang my MP again today to at least confirm they have my supporting docs and application forms. I feel i am just going around in circles and Sheffield just buying time because they not in control of their processes. Thinking i might write to Amber Rudd but probably a waste of time!!!


----------



## Havi29

6 months now still waiting .i sent mail to asking them how long and they said still waiting for decisions. Next month my bf come to visit me can we register for married while process application? Have any problems for that?


----------



## AndyJD

AndyJD said:


> The online tracker changed to decision made today, and my wife has received the email. Now we wait 10 days to discover the result, fingers crossed!!
> 
> Our application from Moscow was non priority, and this is working day 59 since biometrics!
> 
> They didn't contact us at all during the process, no phone calls or emails, no extra documents asked for, so hoping this is all a good sign


My wife received her visa today, GRANTED!!! 

Thanks to everyone on this forum, it's kept me sane, and I intend to do the same and help other people with advice in the future Good luck to everyone still waiting, keep the faith!


----------



## AmyA

AndyJD said:


> My wife received her visa today, GRANTED!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum, it's kept me sane, and I intend to do the same and help other people with advice in the future Good luck to everyone still waiting, keep the faith!


Congrats!!! Hope we hear something soon. I was told our application is not on hold after all that, so I'm still hopeful. Its just taking a while because its not straightforward!

Glad you got some good news


----------



## applicant101

*New applicant - Priority settlement from USA*

Hi there, 

I applied for a priority settlement visa on July 17th (date of delivery to Sheffield) from the USA. Any idea on how quickly they are turning priority settlement visa's around? I have a flight booked for the 25th of August to see my wife but I have a feeling I won't be hearing anything or have my passport back in time....? 

Anyone's input/experience would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Melodika

Hi #applicant 101#, i applied for a spouse visa on the 27th of july (priorty) from Turkey my daughter's school starting on the 5th of Sep. Let's see what happens...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

The only "guarantee" that Priority has is that your application will be put towards the front of the queue and not at the back along with all of the other "non-priority" applications that are received on the day that yours arrives in Sheffield.

There is no guarantee as to the speed at which the application is processed nor is it a guarantee that your application will be successful.

Unfortunately, given the recent delays in processing applications (the Home Office has received a barrage of applications in the wake of the Brexit referendum as well as a result of the fact that the number of countries which now have their Settlement applications decided in Sheffield has increased), I would think that you _will not_ likely be making your plane on 25/08. This is not to say that for sure you will not have a decision but rather going by recent reports by other members here, it will likely take 2-3 months for your application to be decided.

I am sorry if this is not the news that you want to hear but (unfortunately) that is the speed at which the UKVI is working at and there is nothing you or I or anyone else can do to speed things up (don't trouble yourself with that pay-per-minute-equivalent-to-a-North American-1-900-numberl "help line" - it is outsourced and staffed by a third party call centre that is not directly connected with the Home Office in any significant/helpful way).


----------



## kkahmed

*Email reply from UK Visa*

Dear XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry service. 
In regards to your query about the status of your application, your application is being considered and is currently awaiting a decision. 
Please note priority service does not guarantee that you will receive a decision within certain number of days. It only means that your application would be put in front of the queue. We aim to complete priority applications as soon as possible however it may get delayed due to several factors.
Please note that UKVI aims to complete all Visit Visa applications within 15 working days and all Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date.
Your patience will be highly appreciated.
Please note that the onus is upon individual customers to ensure that they satisfy the requirements set out in the guidance material. The guidance material accompanies each and every application form. UK Visa and Immigration is not able to give, indicate or advise upon the outcome of any such application prior to it being given full and careful consideration.
Directing you to the guidance material is the only advice we can give you. If you need any further help you should seek independent immigration advice. Immigration advisors can help you with immigration matters, including completion of forms and representing you at a tribunal. The Office of the Immigration Services Commissioner (OISC) regulates immigration advisors, which means they must meet certain standards.

Regards,
XXXXXXXXXXX
UK Visas and Immigration


----------



## Aruba1313

> Reaaaally missing my spouse...


I know how you feel Mudgemore..you and me have almost the same timeline. Are you priority? I have applied Priority, still waiting, today is 49 working day. I am expecting the visa next week between 55-56 working days. have you checked the statistics for Namibia? https://visa-processingtimes.homeof...ussian-federation/settlement-visas/settlement


----------



## JessyL772

gus81 said:


> Still Waiting- really freaking out


Oh my goodness! Have you had any contact from the home office? Have you escalated the application with the enquiry service and have you tried contacting your MP to chase it up?? I am currently on day 69 of my application and I am terrified it'll go as long as some like yourself have had to wait. That's just an absurd amount of time! I'm so sorry :-(


----------



## AussieBoo

Hello, so I'm on working day 33 waiting for a settlement visa. All sorts of things go round in my head wondering if I'm going to be rejected for any reasons. My latest one is this. My husband (of 15 years) has been in the UK since November 2015. This will be our second application as we were refused last time for not meeting the financial requirement. Our two children and I have only visited him once since then for 1 month back in June 2016. Its very expensive to run two households and afford return flights from Australia as we are also trying to save money. We meet all requirements now and used a lawyer. We Skype message and video call several times a day however im driving myself crazy thinking home office will refuse me because i havent visited very often?
Thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## Aruba1313

JessyL772 said:


> Oh my goodness! Have you had any contact from the home office? Have you escalated the application with the enquiry service and have you tried contacting your MP to chase it up?? I am currently on day 69 of my application and I am terrified it'll go as long as some like yourself have had to wait. That's just an absurd amount of time! I'm so sorry :-(


JessyL772 are you priorty or non -p? im on 49th working day priority still waiting.


----------



## applicant101

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The only "guarantee" that Priority has is that your application will be put towards the front of the queue and not at the back along with all of the other "non-priority" applications that are received on the day that yours arrives in Sheffield.
> 
> There is no guarantee as to the speed at which the application is processed nor is it a guarantee that your application will be successful.
> 
> Unfortunately, given the recent delays in processing applications (the Home Office has received a barrage of applications in the wake of the Brexit referendum as well as a result of the fact that the number of countries which now have their Settlement applications decided in Sheffield has increased), I would think that you _will not_ likely be making your plane on 25/08. This is not to say that for sure you will not have a decision but rather going by recent reports by other members here, it will likely take 2-3 months for your application to be decided.
> 
> I am sorry if this is not the news that you want to hear but (unfortunately) that is the speed at which the UKVI is working at and there is nothing you or I or anyone else can do to speed things up (don't trouble yourself with that pay-per-minute-equivalent-to-a-North American-1-900-numberl "help line" - it is outsourced and staffed by a third party call centre that is not directly connected with the Home Office in any significant/helpful way).


I was afraid this would be the case. Thanks for the update! When I applied, I saw the time lines and was quite confident this would come through. It'll be a bit of a wait I suppose. 

Yes, the UKVI office is not the best. I only received decent help from one individual out of the five or six I've spoken to. Wish I could get their contact info to ask my questions!!


----------



## Joppa

They have said that outsourcing the call centre was to improve customer service, only in the sense that more Home Office staff will be freed to process the applications, while commercial call centre staff simply read off their script and trot out meaningless sentences, like 'escalating' their inquiry.


----------



## mudgemore

Hi Everyone! My name is Erik, and I'm from Namibia.

So I applied for a visa to join my Partner in London back in June after spending weeks getting my application ready and making sure I have all the right information. When I submitted it the online processing times said all applications were processed within 30 days. The nice lady at the application centre also told me to expect about 6 weeks. 

Skip to six weeks later, and needless to say I hadn't heard anything back. I phoned the VERY helpful UKVI contact centre, who basically told me it was useless to try and find anything before 12 weeks had passed. I also phoned the lady at the application centre, who told me to expect 91 days. I could hear in her voice she didn't really want to talk to me, so I dismissed what she said as being a standard answer to ward off enquiries she didn't really want to answer.

Since then, my hair has grown thinner, my smoking habit has taken on new levels of excessive, and my internet history shows the TLS website in the top of the most visited sites constantly!

This is really frustrating! I really miss my partner. I can't wait to start our life together in a new place. Apart from that my partner is going through a lot of stuff personally and professionally, and I really wish I could be there to support him. It really makes me sad 

I'm not really looking for anyone to comment or give advice, there is already so much info on this forum which has been very helpful. Basically it's just nice having a place to complain. Thanks for listening!


----------



## JessyL772

mudgemore said:


> Hi Everyone! My name is Erik, and I'm from Namibia.
> 
> So I applied for a visa to join my Partner in London back in June after spending weeks getting my application ready and making sure I have all the right information. When I submitted it the online processing times said all applications were processed within 30 days. The nice lady at the application centre also told me to expect about 6 weeks.
> 
> Skip to six weeks later, and needless to say I hadn't heard anything back. I phoned the VERY helpful UKVI contact centre, who basically told me it was useless to try and find anything before 12 weeks had passed. I also phoned the lady at the application centre, who told me to expect 91 days. I could hear in her voice she didn't really want to talk to me, so I dismissed what she said as being a standard answer to ward off enquiries she didn't really want to answer.
> 
> Since then, my hair has grown thinner, my smoking habit has taken on new levels of excessive, and my internet history shows the TLS website in the top of the most visited sites constantly!
> 
> This is really frustrating! I really miss my partner. I can't wait to start our life together in a new place. Apart from that my partner is going through a lot of stuff personally and professionally, and I really wish I could be there to support him. It really makes me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really looking for anyone to comment or give advice, there is already so much info on this forum which has been very helpful. Basically it's just nice having a place to complain. Thanks for listening!



I know you weren't necessarily looking for anyone to comment or offer advice, but I just wanted to let you know that I know EXACTLY how you feel!!! It's horrible. Absolutely horrible. My anxiety is through the roof, I can't focus on anything but checking my email, and that stupid online tracker.. I just miss my partner and want to be back with him! We've been forced to live apart for 16 months now and I haven't seen him for 8 months. I'm on day 69 now and it's just torture!


----------



## JessyL772

Aruba1313 said:


> JessyL772 are you priorty or non -p? im on 49th working day priority still waiting.


Non-priority :-( at the times, processing times were showing 15-30 days.. I figured I could wait the extra couple of weeks and save a little money. BIG mistake :-(


----------



## gus81

Thanks JessyL772.

I never get contacted by the home office and my wife visa application had been escalated twice. The second escalation was on last week Friday. I did contacted my MP on the 4 July and he promised to make an enquiry into it but according to him, he is yet to get reply from the home office.


----------



## JessyL772

gus81 said:


> Thanks JessyL772.
> 
> I never get contacted by the home office and my wife visa application had been escalated twice. The second escalation was on last week Friday. I did contacted my MP on the 4 July and he promised to make an enquiry into it but according to him, he is yet to get reply from the home office.


July 4th?? That was ages ago! My MP's office emailed twice with no response and then tried calling and though the news they received wasn't anything we didn't already know, at least it's something. I'd keep pestering them.. but that's just me !


----------



## Clairey

Day 73 (apparently they count from the day after biometrics are taken, according to the woman I spoke to last week on the premium line number) - still no news. My MP didn't even bother applying to my email.


----------



## Aruba1313

JessyL772 said:


> Non-priority :-( at the times, processing times were showing 15-30 days.. I figured I could wait the extra couple of weeks and save a little money. BIG mistake :-(


Don't worry Jessy, it will be ok. I guess this process is good only in a way that is testing and teaching us patience. I am learning to be patient in July, now i feel much better. I guess because i know the end of the process is near....

Jessy praying for you and keeping fingers crossed! MPs can help i am sure. well some of them at least...... xxxxx:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## JessyL772

Clairey said:


> Day 73 (apparently they count from the day after biometrics are taken, according to the woman I spoke to last week on the premium line number) - still no news. My MP didn't even bother applying to my email.


Email them again, Clairey! And yes, I was told that too when I called a while back. Today marks day 70. :-(


----------



## AmyA

I feel you! This waiting is endless and painful! We are day 145 today 
We just get told a decision will be made as soon as possible. Great!


----------



## JessyL772

AmyA said:


> I feel you! This waiting is endless and painful! We are day 145 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just get told a decision will be made as soon as possible. Great!


Omg! 145 days?! The decision needs to be made TODAY! That's total BS ! I'm frustrated for you.. this is absolutely absurd!


----------



## seehaseeb

AmyA said:


> I feel you! This waiting is endless and painful! We are day 145 today
> 
> We just get told a decision will be made as soon as possible. Great!




Amy day 121 , application was not straight forward. Its like a nightmare now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

JessyL772 said:


> Clairey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 73 (apparently they count from the day after biometrics are taken, according to the woman I spoke to last week on the premium line number) - still no news. My MP didn't even bother applying to my email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Email them again, Clairey! And yes, I was told that too when I called a while back. Today marks day 70. :-(
Click to expand...

Hey I too have the same timeline. Today is my 71st day. I was asked to send few documents again even though I did send them in the first place. I don't know but this is really getting frustrating now. It's really hard to do things since it feels like we are stuck in the middle. They said case isn't straightforward and then sent a mail asking for documents again. It's more like fooling people to buy time. I just hope all this wait is worth it.


----------



## MA17

Newbie here i followed this very helpful forum for more than 3 months. I have applied for my husband from paris we are on 81 bd and still no news. 20th july email asked for divorce certificates within 5 bd sent them on times i thought we will be sorted after these 5 days but still waiting...so stressed like everyone else here.


----------



## AamirAamir

MA17 said:


> Newbie here i followed this very helpful forum for more than 3 months. I have applied for my husband from paris we are on 81 bd and still no news. 20th july email asked for divorce certificates within 5 bd sent them on times i thought we will be sorted after these 5 days but still waiting...so stressed like everyone else here.


Priority or non priority?

I'm on day 84 - priority. Applied in Dusseldorf. It sucks.


----------



## JessyL772

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Hey I too have the same timeline. Today is my 71st day. I was asked to send few documents again even though I did send them in the first place. I don't know but this is really getting frustrating now. It's really hard to do things since it feels like we are stuck in the middle. They said case isn't straightforward and then sent a mail asking for documents again. It's more like fooling people to buy time. I just hope all this wait is worth it.


It's SO frustrating! They asked me for additional documentation (that I was pretty sure was already included) on July 31st, day 56 of my application, which was followed by the "not straightforward" email. I immediately sent the requested document and nothing since. I've had the case escalated and contacted our MP who after two emails and one telephone call was able to speak to someone but they weren't really able to offer up much more info than we already had... my nerves are shot as my anxiety has been through the roof :-(


----------



## MA17

Hi AamirAamir non priority . I lost my patience. How come you priority and still no answer have you escalted your case with them i had mine escalated on 7th Aug. It takes up to 15 days


----------



## AamirAamir

MA17 said:


> Hi AamirAamir non priority . I lost my patience. How come you priority and still no answer have you escalted your case with them i had mine escalated on 7th Aug. It takes up to 15 days


Yup. Escalated via helpdesk and my MP. Escalation does nothing.



JessyL772 said:


> It's SO frustrating! They asked me for additional documentation (that I was pretty sure was already included) on July 31st, day 56 of my application, which was followed by the "not straightforward" email. I immediately sent the requested document and nothing since. I've had the case escalated and contacted our MP who after two emails and one telephone call was able to speak to someone but they weren't really able to offer up much more info than we already had... my nerves are shot as my anxiety has been through the roof :-(


Same. They asked for my wife's masters degree certificate (which I'm 99% sure we included) and we sent it to them within an hour. Been 25 working days since and nothing.


----------



## JessyL772

AamirAamir said:


> Same. They asked for my wife's masters degree certificate (which I'm 99% sure we included) and we sent it to them within an hour. Been 25 working days since and nothing.


This is so infuriating. I wish there was something else that we could do... :-( :-(


----------



## MA17

AamirAamir. I did not want to contact my MP but our case very straightforward i dont know what are they doing. I hope escalation would help. How long ago have you escalated? Sorry to ask why they need your wife degree cert? Are you british or not


----------



## AamirAamir

MA17 said:


> AamirAamir. I did not want to contact my MP but our case very straightforward i dont know what are they doing. I hope escalation would help. How long ago have you escalated? Sorry to ask why they need your wife degree cert? Are you british or not


I am British - my wife is Indonesian.

She did her Masters degree in the Netherlands. It was taught in English and we used it as proof of her English speaking ability. We're 99.9% sure we included the degree certificate along with Naric statements of 'Comparability and English Language Assessment' (they were with the other papers we submitted at the scanning centre).

However, it appears the degree has gone missing somewhere. Either it wasn't scanned in or it was lost somewhere during the data transfer, or the ECO was incompetent and glossed over it. Who knows.

We didn't want to argue so we sent a scan over asap thinking it'd only be a few more days. No joy, unfortunately.

MPs can't help. They can ask for updates - which take 20 working days - but that's it. They can't speed up an application, unfortunately.


----------



## harasdlw

*returned documents?*

its been 27 days since biometrics, 23 since paper copy recieved at Sheffield, does anyone know how long it takes them to post back evidence? Not had anything back as yet.


----------



## kkahmed

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...granted-visas-patrick-thies-home-office#img-1

Just wanted to share this article..... Home office bents rules once media is involved..


----------



## Farukfs

Hi, i applied from Venezuela at August 3rd, Yesterday (17/08) I received an email that said: Your visa application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer, who will consider your case according to UK immigration rules. I got this email from UKVI BOGOTA, COLOMBIA, i paid the priority service and they told that in 7-10 working days I will get a decision and its now been 12 days and nothing.


----------



## Farukfs

Farukfs said:


> Hi, i applied from Venezuela at August 3rd, Yesterday (17/08) I received an email that said: Your visa application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer, who will consider your case according to UK immigration rules. I got this email from UKVI BOGOTA, COLOMBIA, i paid the priority service and they told that in 7-10 working days I will get a decision and its now been 12 days and nothing.


My biometrics were taken at August 3rd, I applied for a Tier 4 Visa general student


----------



## Barcello

Well we just sent our package off today for our spouse visa. I really hope that priority speeds it up- we have been apart from eachother for so long now it feels , and we just want to start our life together! !!


----------



## AndyJD

harasdlw said:


> its been 27 days since biometrics, 23 since paper copy recieved at Sheffield, does anyone know how long it takes them to post back evidence? Not had anything back as yet.


My wife received her visa by courier on Tuesday morning, and I received the supporting evidence at my UK address the day after on Wednesday.

The sent back everything apart from the application form, they didn't even keep the copies that we made of everything.


----------



## AndyJD

AmyA said:


> Congrats!!! Hope we hear something soon. I was told our application is not on hold after all that, so I'm still hopeful. Its just taking a while because its not straightforward!
> 
> Glad you got some good news


Thank you, I really hope you get some good news soon, the delay for yours is ridiculous:-(


----------



## AmyA

seehaseeb said:


> Amy day 121 , application was not straight forward. Its like a nightmare now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its awful isnt it!! I just don't know how one application can be that difficult to process!!


----------



## reah

Since this is a thread of people who have already applied for application. I would request a help please.
Can anyone send sample of cover letters and letters from parents regarding living in their house? 
It would be great help. Thank you.



samir.abdallah said:


> awfully quiet today from people, i assume no replies today for anyone.
> 
> Tomorrow is a good day.


----------



## j4v3d

AmyA said:


> Its awful isnt it!! I just don't know how one application can be that difficult to process!!


I went to see my solicitor on Wednesday, he's just said it's a total shambles at the moment, utter chaos. Not many staff members but a load of applications, they're literally stacking up at an alarming rate. He's also advised not to pay for priority as at the moment it's not really worth it.


----------



## AmyA

j4v3d said:


> I went to see my solicitor on Wednesday, he's just said it's a total shambles at the moment, utter chaos. Not many staff members but a load of applications, they're literally stacking up at an alarming rate. He's also advised not to pay for priority as at the moment it's not really worth it.


Ahh OK. Its bloody madness! I'm glad I didnt pay priority as I'm sure that would've been a waste of money once you get the not straightforward email.
Each day I live in hope that today will be the day! :fingerscrossed:
How much longer can they keep us waiting. 7 months is too much!!


----------



## j4v3d

AmyA said:


> Ahh OK. Its bloody madness! I'm glad I didnt pay priority as I'm sure that would've been a waste of money once you get the not straightforward email.
> Each day I live in hope that today will be the day! :fingerscrossed:
> How much longer can they keep us waiting. 7 months is too much!!


7 months is a bloody joke, they should refund you the cost of the application - they've left alot of people infuriated. There's no structure in place and it just seems to be spiraling out of control.


----------



## AmyA

j4v3d said:


> 7 months is a bloody joke, they should refund you the cost of the application - they've left alot of people infuriated. There's no structure in place and it just seems to be spiraling out of control.


I know! There should be a maximum wait for anyones application. 6 Months would be reasonable for a maximum wait. Once you're case is not straightforward you have no limits apparently!


----------



## Clairey

AmyA said:


> I feel you! This waiting is endless and painful! We are day 145 today
> We just get told a decision will be made as soon as possible. Great!


Oh my goodness 145 days that is awful. Where are you applying from? Hopefully you will hear soon.


----------



## Clairey

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Hey I too have the same timeline. Today is my 71st day. I was asked to send few documents again even though I did send them in the first place. I don't know but this is really getting frustrating now. It's really hard to do things since it feels like we are stuck in the middle. They said case isn't straightforward and then sent a mail asking for documents again. It's more like fooling people to buy time. I just hope all this wait is worth it.


Which office in India did you apply at? We applied in Mumbai. We haven't been asked to submit any further documents. In fact we haven't heard a thing from them since we submitted. Though we received our documents back two weeks after. Which shocked me.


----------



## Clairey

harasdlw said:


> its been 27 days since biometrics, 23 since paper copy recieved at Sheffield, does anyone know how long it takes them to post back evidence? Not had anything back as yet.


I got our documents back 2 weeks after I sent them. Which I was shocked by. It appears there is no structure at the moment to this process, so it could be at any time.


----------



## AmyA

Clairey said:


> Oh my goodness 145 days that is awful. Where are you applying from? Hopefully you will hear soon.


I know I hope we do! You start to believe you'll never hear!

We applied from Cairo, Egypt but the embassy processing the visa is Amman in Jordan.


----------



## harasdlw

Clairey said:


> I got our documents back 2 weeks after I sent them. Which I was shocked by. It appears there is no structure at the moment to this process, so it could be at any time.


I wasn't sure if we would get them back straight away or at the end of processing. 

I've been awarded PIP benefit this last month because I'm disabled, this has been back dated to November so I sent all the paperwork in for that too as it changes the financial requirement. I know it has been received as it was tracked


----------



## Warda123

how many people here have received the not straight forward email and waiting for more than 3 months for results of spouse visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessyL772

ShahryarJaura said:


> how many people here have received the not straight forward email and waiting for more than 3 months for results of spouse visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm one of them. Not for a spouse visa, but settlement/unmarried partner. Day 71 today. Not straight forward email arrived on day 56.


----------



## z5e

Day 60 for us today.

No email or correspondance, no idea whats going on ??


----------



## Farukfs

Omg!, I applied and give my biometrics at August 3rd for a Tier 4 General Student visa and paid the priority service, my course starts At September 11 and my flight is at September 3rd, I paid the Priority Service because of the very short time. At August 17th i received my first mail from Bogota, Colombia UKVI and they told me that my application is now being taken by a CEO, I was thinking that it was very rare that my application was taking so long because I buy the priority service and they told me that my passport should be with me at 7 working days. I called the UKVI and they told me that my payment wasn't processed! I was surprised because it was debited from my dad's bank account, they told me that it was not processed by some error in their system and that i had to wait the regular time and i will get a refund on the priority service.

The point is that there is a possibility that I will lose my course, my plane ticket, accommodation, etc... because an error from the UKVI system. Is there anything I can do? Plese help me!!

Country from where I applied: Venezuela
Birth Country: Colombia
Date when applied and take biometrics: August 3rd
Email from UKVI saying that a CEO took my case: August 17th
VISA: Tier 4 General Student


----------



## Joppa

Nothing, other than lodging a complaint. You won't get any compensation for lost air fare etc as there is no binding agreement between you and Home Office, and they don't guarantee to process your application in any given time. The published guidance is just that - guidance, target, not binding undertaking. They do say you shouldn't buy non-amendable flight before getting your visa.


----------



## AmyA

ShahryarJaura said:


> how many people here have received the not straight forward email and waiting for more than 3 months for results of spouse visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep I have, now waiting nearly 7 months. We got the not straightforward email around a month after we did bio-metrics


----------



## Warda123

AmyA said:


> Yep I have, now waiting nearly 7 months. We got the not straightforward email around a month after we did bio-metrics




Which country ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garyede

ShahryarJaura said:


> how many people here have received the not straight forward email and waiting for more than 3 months for results of spouse visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We have been waiting 70 days from the Philippines


----------



## garyede

j4v3d said:


> I went to see my solicitor on Wednesday, he's just said it's a total shambles at the moment, utter chaos. Not many staff members but a load of applications, they're literally stacking up at an alarming rate. He's also advised not to pay for priority as at the moment it's not really worth it.


My solicitor said the same thing ages ago. Sheffield ignored his letter


----------



## j4v3d

garyede said:


> My solicitor said the same thing ages ago. Sheffield ignored his letter


Hardly surprising, only those that are on the inside or have any inside contacts will know the true shambles they are in. Let's just hope they start getting applications processed and visa's dished out to those that have provided all documentation and meet the requirement.


----------



## j4v3d

AmyA said:


> I know! There should be a maximum wait for anyones application. 6 Months would be reasonable for a maximum wait. Once you're case is not straightforward you have no limits apparently!


Home Office for you, don't think there would be a maximum wait unless some sort of petition was going and had thousands of signatures so it would be discussed in parliament.


----------



## SRChand

majuto said:


> Date visa was decided: 7th August -




Hi Majuto,
Im new to this website.
I have a few questions. I was wondering if I can ask you as I have also applied from Kenya just a few weeks back.

i can track my application on the TSL website but not on Gov.uk, how do i go about it?
how long after the received in SA on tel website checklist did yo get any other communication?


----------



## MA17

garyede said:


> We have been waiting 70 days from the Philippines


83 BD applied from Paris France for me and nothing has appeared form that end. I don't know what's going on at least they confirm receipt of requested docs or confirm escalation...this is soooo stressing as on the 7th Sept I have a hospital appointment and need my hubby or I will be discharged... I did send a hospital letter with the escalation email but not a light from them careless....


----------



## majuto

SRChand said:


> Hi Majuto,
> Im new to this website.
> I have a few questions. I was wondering if I can ask you as I have also applied from Kenya just a few weeks back.
> 
> i can track my application on the TSL website but not on Gov.uk, how do i go about it?
> how long after the received in SA on tel website checklist did yo get any other communication?


Hi, yes you'd be only able to track the progress of your application via the TLS website the .gov website wont recognise the ref number until when decision is made - that's my experience and everyone else applying from outside UK. In terms of communication there was none from their side and when i contacted them i was told its under consideration. check my posts and you'll see why i had to contact them.


----------



## AmyA

We've just received an email from the Embassy in Amman asking for documents to prove that I, the sponsor am still in same employment and accommodation and they have asked for my husbands divorce certificate from his previous marriage. We have 5 days to send those in.

It was because the application was made more than 6 months ago, they want confirmation that our situation is still the same. Hope this means they're working on it now though!


----------



## MA17

AmyA said:


> We've just received an email from the Embassy in Amman asking for documents to prove that I, the sponsor am still in same employment and accommodation and they have asked for my husbands divorce certificate from his previous marriage. We have 5 days to send those in.
> 
> It was because the application was made more than 6 months ago, they want confirmation that our situation is still the same. Hope this means they're working on it now though!


Hi AmyA
they have requested the divorce certificates from me as well on the 56th BD - and had to provide it within 5 days - can I ask you why you are more than 6 months waiting what does the time line shows for your country applying from?
thanks


----------



## Barcello

Just recieved confirmation email from Sheffield. Getting reaaaally anxious


----------



## AmyA

MA17 said:


> Hi AmyA
> they have requested the divorce certificates from me as well on the 56th BD - and had to provide it within 5 days - can I ask you why you are more than 6 months waiting what does the time line shows for your country applying from?
> thanks


I don't know why we've waited more than 6 months, our case was not straightforward apparently which they notified me of that back in Feb.
We too have only 5 days to get this sorted which is fine.

We are applying from Egypt but the embassy dealing with it is in Amman, Jordan.
Usually all decisions are made within 60 days but as ours wasn't straightforward that goes out the window.


----------



## Clairey

ShahryarJaura said:


> how many people here have received the not straight forward email and waiting for more than 3 months for results of spouse visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are on week 16 for a spouse visa and haven't heard a thing! The first and last email we got was saying they had received our application and said if we don't hear anything at 12 weeks they would let us know! I think they need to realise that they are messing with peoples lives and just a courtesy email to tell us something would be nice.


----------



## MA17

AmyA said:


> I don't know why we've waited more than 6 months, our case was not straightforward apparently which they notified me of that back in Feb.
> We too have only 5 days to get this sorted which is fine.
> 
> We are applying from Egypt but the embassy dealing with it is in Amman, Jordan.
> Usually all decisions are made within 60 days but as ours wasn't straightforward that goes out the window.


I have not received a not straightforward email at all but I am still waiting now 83 days!
do you meet the financial requirement coz usually the not straightforward email goes to people who doesn't meet the financial thread and have kids. I would send a line with the docs they requested asking why they are taking so long. I hope you hear some good news soon x


----------



## AmyA

MA17 said:


> I have not received a not straightforward email at all but I am still waiting now 83 days!
> do you meet the financial requirement coz usually the not straightforward email goes to people who doesn't meet the financial thread and have kids. I would send a line with the docs they requested asking why they are taking so long. I hope you hear some good news soon x


Yeah I do meet the requirements, they had to ask for a document back in Feb so I think that maybe why it wasnt straightforward and just the sheer volume of applications this year has probably held it up. Our application wasnt on hold from the Supreme Court thing, that's what some people had if they did not meet the requirements or have kids etc.

I have asked a few times about why its taken so long and you just get the same standard responses. Think a lot of people have waited more than average this year!

Hope you get some news too soon!!


----------



## TabassumQureshi

ShahryarJaura said:


> how many people here have received the not straight forward email and waiting for more than 3 months for results of spouse visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Applied from Pakistan, Priority service. Almost 9 months and still no response.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Applied from Pakistan, Priority service. Almost 9 months and still no response.


YIKES!!! :yell:


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> Applied from Pakistan, Priority service. Almost 9 months and still no response.


Arghhh you're still waiting!! Has your MP tried again? 
Really hope you will hear something soon.


----------



## j4v3d

AmyA said:


> Arghhh you're still waiting!! Has your MP tried again?
> Really hope you will hear something soon.


Bet the MP's are getting a large amount of calls/emails in chasing up people's applications. I'm really not looking forward to submitting my application and stressing over the wait.


----------



## AmyA

Does anyone know whether when submitting my husbands previous divorce certificate whether it has to be officially translated into English or whether he can write the translation?

The marriage one for us we obviously did officially but now they've asked for the divorce cert from his previous marriage we are wondering whether that needs to be official? They didnt ask for a translation but I'm guessing it does need to be?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## j4v3d

AmyA said:


> Does anyone know whether when submitting my husbands previous divorce certificate whether it has to be officially translated into English or whether he can write the translation?
> 
> The marriage one for us we obviously did officially but now they've asked for the divorce cert from his previous marriage we are wondering whether that needs to be official? They didnt ask for a translation but I'm guessing it does need to be?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


If they haven't asked for the translation then i guess you don't need one, but i'd get it officially translated just to be on the safe side, don't give them any reason to delay you any longer. I'd just cover all basis.


----------



## AmyA

j4v3d said:


> If they haven't asked for the translation then i guess you don't need one, but i'd get it officially translated just to be on the safe side, don't give them any reason to delay you any longer. I'd just cover all basis.


I thought that but with 5 days to get it done, and his city is far from Cairo, it would be a bonus if it wasn't essential! 
Hmmmmm


----------



## j4v3d

AmyA said:


> I thought that but with 5 days to get it done, and his city is far from Cairo, it would be a bonus if it wasn't essential!
> Hmmmmm


5 days is ludicrous if you ask me. It's like they don't want your application to succeed.


----------



## AmyA

j4v3d said:


> 5 days is ludicrous if you ask me. It's like they don't want your application to succeed.


Annoying isnt it.

He knows an English Teacher in his city, does anybody know if could he certify the translation?


----------



## MA17

AmyA said:


> Does anyone know whether when submitting my husbands previous divorce certificate whether it has to be officially translated into English or whether he can write the translation?
> 
> The marriage one for us we obviously did officially but now they've asked for the divorce cert from his previous marriage we are wondering whether that needs to be official? They didnt ask for a translation but I'm guessing it does need to be?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


AmyA send the original copy along with official translated one and has to be stamped from a professional translator.


----------



## JessyL772

AmyA said:


> Annoying isnt it.
> 
> He knows an English Teacher in his city, does anybody know if could he certify the translation?


Could he bring the document and translation to a bank or post office and have them certify it? I know they can certify documents in the U.K. and states


----------



## garyede

MA17 said:


> I have not received a not straightforward email at all but I am still waiting now 83 days!
> do you meet the financial requirement coz usually the not straightforward email goes to people who doesn't meet the financial thread and have kids. I would send a line with the docs they requested asking why they are taking so long. I hope you hear some good news soon x


I am not sure why you think the not straightforward email goes to people who don't meet the financial criteria and have kids. i think your wrong there!! i have a step daughter, earned around 22 700 last year with 40k in the bank!!! i got the not straightforward email. More likely my wife is from the Philippines were there is a lot of fraud and was refused a visa to go to the USA because completed the wrong form.


----------



## nyclon

AmyA said:


> Does anyone know whether when submitting my husbands previous divorce certificate whether it has to be officially translated into English or whether he can write the translation?
> 
> The marriage one for us we obviously did officially but now they've asked for the divorce cert from his previous marriage we are wondering whether that needs to be official? They didnt ask for a translation but I'm guessing it does need to be?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Anything not in English or Welsh must be professionally translated so unless his friend who is an English teacher is a professional translator his translation will not be accepted.


----------



## AmyA

nyclon said:


> Anything not in English or Welsh must be professionally translated so unless his friend who is an English teacher is a professional translator his translation will not be accepted.


Thank you for this.
He has got in touch with the solicitor we used when we got married in Cairo and has sent the documents to him to get them properly translated, he did our marriage certificate too. 
Should have it back by tomorrow morning 

They also wanted me to prove I'm still in the same accommodation and job, my boss has done me a letter and I've done copies of my last 6 months payslips and bank statements.
For my accommodation I have asked my landlord about a letter and hes fine with that, but hes away on holiday so cant sign it, will it be OK to mention that he's away so cannot physically sign but leave a contact mobile number if they want to contact him?
I've also added council tax bill and other utilities. (They already have my tenancy)

Is there anything else you think i should add?


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> Arghhh you're still waiting!! Has your MP tried again?
> Really hope you will hear something soon.



Yes he has. The Home Office haven't replied back to him since 5 weeks!


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Yes he has. The Home Office haven't replied back to him since 5 weeks!


Typical. Seems like a few people are getting decision made statuses - hopefully we see a flurry of decisions for people waiting.


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> Yes he has. The Home Office haven't replied back to him since 5 weeks!


Ahhh thats terrible! You just know as well phoning them would be a complete waste of time and money.


----------



## j4v3d

AmyA said:


> Ahhh thats terrible! You just know as well phoning them would be a complete waste of time and money.


No point lining up their pockets with even more money. People have paid more than enough already for the application and all the other fees that go with it. They've turned this in to a business now.


----------



## z5e

62 business days for us since we had the email saying our application was being prepared for consideration and to send supporting documents if you didnt have them scanned.

Was hoping to hear something last week, oh well.. 

Has anyone had any success when having their document bundle scanned on the same day as biometrics?


----------



## Joppa

In a normal year, the pressure on Home Office eases towards the end of August as the peak time for applications is over. Of course 2017 isn't a typical year but one hopes the worst is now over.


----------



## j4v3d

Joppa said:


> In a normal year, the pressure on Home Office eases towards the end of August as the peak time for applications is over. Of course 2017 isn't a typical year but one hopes the worst is now over.


Let's hope so Joppa, i'm looking at getting my application in towards the end of this month, still undecided on whether to go priority or non-priority.


----------



## hasaamraza

AmyA said:


> Yep I have, now waiting nearly 7 months. We got the not straightforward email around a month after we did bio-metrics


Hi Amy 
You should hire a solicitor and sue on home office, you can use ombudsmen in UK , they are all free. and the people whose case is over 6 months can do it. this will not just put a pressure on them to give you a yes but it will help in getting some compensation. 
the people over 6 months has right to follow with court. and ombudsmen makes it all free and easy.


----------



## Joppa

There is little point in suing Home Office. You won't be eligible for compensation if your application takes longer than 6 months, as there is never a guarantee that your visa will be issued within a given time. The only time you may get compensated is if Home Office acted illegally, like using racial discrimination.


----------



## hasaamraza

TabassumQureshi said:


> Yes he has. The Home Office haven't replied back to him since 5 weeks!


Hi Tabassum 
contact with lawyer and take them in court now, you will get the compensation as well as a yes too on your decision.
many people over 6 months did it and they succeed in getting positive decision plus home office paid them more than their loss.
i am waiting my 6 months to complete and then i will also do the same thing using a private lawyer plus the ombudsmen. 
search the ombudmen website, its all free online service of well experienced lawyers. and they will help putting pressure on home office.
its ridiculas what they are doing with lives of people. we should all give them a hard time now.


----------



## hasaamraza

Joppa said:


> There is little point in suing Home Office. You won't be eligible for compensation if your application takes longer than 6 months, as there is never a guarantee that your visa will be issued within a given time.


Joppa please don't mind, but it seems like all you people are working for home office in the back end. 
you have all the information to calm the people which is not even in the home office. and i see you have a kind thinking about home office in all your posts. 
but the fact is home office is bunch of butchers. they are making it a business now.
if you apply from Pakistan, you need to pay visa fee, then priority , then insurance package goes nearly 2500 GBP and when you call them you waste money there too.
they should stop playing with lives of people.
they detaining our passports by telling us 3 months time and taking over 6 months and still not telling people what is going on. its ridicules


----------



## Joppa

It may be ridiculous and it may seem unfair, but don't waste time trying to take Home Office to court, as they have done nothing legally wrong. Yes, they should process applications promptly, but taking longer than published guideline isn't illegal, though not ideal and not customer-friendly. But they will maintain they have a justifiable reason for delay, which is huge increase in applications following Brexit referendum and triggering of Article 50.


----------



## hasaamraza

Joppa said:


> It may be ridiculous and it may seem unfair, but don't waste time trying to take Home Office to court, as they have done nothing legally wrong. Yes, they should process applications promptly, but taking longer than published guideline isn't illegal, though not ideal and not customer-friendly. But they will maintain they have a justifiable reason for delay, which is huge increase in applications following Brexit referendum and triggering of Article 50.


if its like this they should not accept the priority application with 15 days promise, they are still doing this in Pakistan and taking money for priority by telling fake time of 15 days. 
and it will not waste our time to take them in court , because its all free through ombudsmen and people just need to reply their emails.
people waiting over 6 months has right to sue and when you are not paying any money and suing online it is more easy.
https://www.ombudsman.org.uk/


----------



## hasaamraza

Joppa i have a question, and i will highly apprecite your guidance in this regards.
what happens if the monthly income of spouse is less than 18600 for EEA family permit?
Please explain briefly


----------



## Joppa

You may get your priority fee returned but that's about it.
There is no financial requirement for EEA family permit. If the UK-based spouse has been in the country longer than 3 months, they must be an eligible person, such as being in work. There is no stipulation about how much they must earn, but generally you need to be working at least 15-20 hours a week and obviously being paid at least the minimum wage.


----------



## MA17

Joppa said:


> It may be ridiculous and it may seem unfair, but don't waste time trying to take Home Office to court, as they have done nothing legally wrong. Yes, they should process applications promptly, but taking longer than published guideline isn't illegal, though not ideal and not customer-friendly. But they will maintain they have a justifiable reason for delay, which is huge increase in applications following Brexit referendum and triggering of Article 50.


Brexit and workload this is internal issue in the home office. the illegal thing they are doing is holding someone's passport for more that half a year and if you have an emergency to pull out your passport you will lose your fees. this is not only not fair it is actually an abuse to applicants. And the extremely expensive call centre useless they know people are desperate to call and hear any thing but they do not give any information at all. wait wait wait no one can support this. we pay more than enough to them to double their staff....I cry every night never experience something alike!


----------



## z5e

It is frustrating, but you have to remember immigrating to the UK is a privilege not a right unless you are not a citizen... it's the same in pretty much every country in the world.

Id love some utopian world where humans could move freely where ever they want.. but in this day and age, thats not going to work.. is it? To be honest the world already has to many humans, but thats a different philosophical debate for down the pub.


----------



## j4v3d

z5e said:


> It is frustrating, but you have to remember immigrating to the UK is a privilege not a right unless you are not a citizen... it's the same in pretty much every country in the world.
> 
> Id love some utopian world where humans could move freely where ever they want.. but in this day and age, thats not going to work.. is it? To be honest the world already has to many humans, but thats a different philosophical debate for down the pub.


Humans will be replaced with robots.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> Ahhh thats terrible! You just know as well phoning them would be a complete waste of time and money.


I sent UKVI an email and they said they will escalate case "once again" which means nothing really.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

hasaamraza said:


> Hi Tabassum
> contact with lawyer and take them in court now, you will get the compensation as well as a yes too on your decision.
> many people over 6 months did it and they succeed in getting positive decision plus home office paid them more than their loss.
> i am waiting my 6 months to complete and then i will also do the same thing using a private lawyer plus the ombudsmen.
> search the ombudmen website, its all free online service of well experienced lawyers. and they will help putting pressure on home office.
> its ridiculas what they are doing with lives of people. we should all give them a hard time now.


Thanks for letting me know. I spoke to a solicitor and she said all i can do is wait for the response and involve the MP which i have done so. Nothing else. Even i believed it will only take 15 days on priority otherwise i would have applied much sooner. It's a joke that they are messing with people lives.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I spoke to a solicitor and she said all i can do is wait for the response and involve the MP which i have done so. Nothing else. Even i believed it will only take 15 days on priority otherwise i would have applied much sooner. It's a joke that they are messing with people lives.


Back in January i knew a few people that got replies back within the 15 days. With Brexit and the surge in applications it's escalated and now there's a backlog. Hopefully it clears up quite quickly and people get the outcome they want.


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> I sent UKVI an email and they said they will escalate case "once again" which means nothing really.


When they escalated mine, I did hear within a few days from the embassy, not an answer but just a reply saying they would resolve all enquiries asap.

Still better than nothing I suppose! You've waited best part of a year now haven't you!! Bloody awful!!


----------



## Warda123

Hi 
How many of You contacted Mp with succes ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessyL772

ShahryarJaura said:


> Hi
> How many of You contacted Mp with succes ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I contacted my MP, and they reached out to he Home Office August 3rd, August 7th, and after the third attempt on August 11th, they were able to speak with someone regarding my application, but weren't able to get any more information than we already had. It supposedly "escalated" my application, but I've heard nothing from the Home Office.. :-/


----------



## Blahblahman

We are at 55 working days, applied 8th June from Malaysia and still no news, Anyone from Malaysia still waiting?


----------



## AmyA

ShahryarJaura said:


> Hi
> How many of You contacted Mp with succes ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I contacted my MP and I got a response letter from the HO. 
I'm still awaiting an answer but on Monday I was asked for further supporting docs because 6 months had passed and they wanted to check I was still employed and at same address etc.

I'd say its worth contacting your MP though, can't do any harm.


----------



## SRChand

majuto said:


> Hi, yes you'd be only able to track the progress of your application via the TLS website the .gov website wont recognise the ref number until when decision is made - that's my experience and everyone else applying from outside UK. In terms of communication there was none from their side and when i contacted them i was told its under consideration. check my posts and you'll see why i had to contact them.


Thank you 
will read your posts.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Back in January i knew a few people that got replies back within the 15 days. With Brexit and the surge in applications it's escalated and now there's a backlog. Hopefully it clears up quite quickly and people get the outcome they want.



Our application was made on 2nd December 2016. I can understand there is a surge in applications but its nearly 9 months. It's like our case is not even reviewed.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Our application was made on 2nd December 2016. I can understand there is a surge in applications but its nearly 9 months. It's like our case is not even reviewed.


That's crazy! Was it priority or non-priority?


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> That's crazy! Was it priority or non-priority?



Priority service.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Priority service.


Scandalous that. What's the latest on you're application then? Has the MP been in touch? I feel for you, hope you get a result ASAP. You've waited long enough. Must be agony for you.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Scandalous that. What's the latest on you're application then? Has the MP been in touch? I feel for you, hope you get a result ASAP. You've waited long enough. Must be agony for you.



Yes it is. It's actually making me depressed. I suffer from stress and anxiety now. The MP has contacted the Home Office once again but the Home office is not replying to him. The Home Office have never contacted me for anything.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Yes it is. It's actually making me depressed. I suffer from stress and anxiety now. The MP has contacted the Home Office once again but the Home office is not replying to him. The Home Office have never contacted me for anything.


Someone has recommended people get in touch with these lot: https://www.ombudsman.org.uk/ - Apparently they tend to get fast results - i've never come across these lot before. Worth a shout i guess?


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Someone has recommended people get in touch with these lot: https://www.ombudsman.org.uk/ - Apparently they tend to get fast results - i've never come across these lot before. Worth a shout i guess?



I had a look at this website. They say you have to make a complaint to UKVI first.


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> I had a look at this website. They say you have to make a complaint to UKVI first.


It's actually outrageous how long you've waited. I'm a couple of months behind you and its driving me crazy!

As they have asked for more up to date documents its making me think they're finally looking at it, but I thought, did you send any up to date ones when you re-sent as they're likely to ask you if they asked me arent they?

Really hope you hear some news soon!! Keep bugging them with the emails as they're free once you paid the initial £5


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> I had a look at this website. They say you have to make a complaint to UKVI first.


Make a complaint and then speak to the people (the website link i posted) & see if they can assist you


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Make a complaint and then speak to the people (the website link i posted) & see if they can assist you



I had a look at the complaint procedure too. It's the applicant that needs to do it. I shall tell my husband to do it. I mentioned it before and he was like it will be a complete waste of time.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> It's actually outrageous how long you've waited. I'm a couple of months behind you and its driving me crazy!
> 
> As they have asked for more up to date documents its making me think they're finally looking at it, but I thought, did you send any up to date ones when you re-sent as they're likely to ask you if they asked me arent they?
> 
> Really hope you hear some news soon!! Keep bugging them with the emails as they're free once you paid the initial £5



They haven't asked for up to date ones i just sent the same batch again. How do you keep emailing them? Do you go on the website?


----------



## AmyA

TabassumQureshi said:


> They haven't asked for up to date ones i just sent the same batch again. How do you keep emailing them? Do you go on the website?


I just keep replying to one of their emails they sent.
You get a case number assigned to you once you've paid. 

They tend to reply within a couple of days too. What good it does I don't know but maybe it can help??


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> I had a look at the complaint procedure too. It's the applicant that needs to do it. I shall tell my husband to do it. I mentioned it before and he was like it will be a complete waste of time.


Worth a shout anyway. You have nothing else to lose so I'd get him to lodge a complain. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## z5e

Had a call back from our local MPs office who we contacted after the 60 days mark. 

They called the UKVI hotline, confirmed our application was there and all documents had been scanned fine. 

Mentioned that SLA for MP contact is 30days, so their office should get an official reply on their query by the 31 Aug, 30days after my MP wrote to them.

... basically the same response as anyone would get, "Sorry, but you have to wait longer". 

So.. just have to sit tight and be patient


----------



## hasaamraza

TabassumQureshi said:


> I had a look at this website. They say you have to make a complaint to UKVI first.


send a complaining email to home office, and as usual they will not respond to you. attach that email as a proof to ombudsmen and that's it. then they will work on it for you. 
ask them i need my visa, plus my priority and my regular fee back what i paid for application. moreover i have too much mental stress they need to pay for it too and i am unable to do anything freely with my mind. and put some big for this stress and depression and give them worst time for it


----------



## Joppa

Has anyone had any success after going through Ombudsman? Any quick decision? Any fees returned?


----------



## hasaamraza

Joppa said:


> You may get your priority fee returned but that's about it.
> There is no financial requirement for EEA family permit. If the UK-based spouse has been in the country longer than 3 months, they must be an eligible person, such as being in work. There is no stipulation about how much they must earn, but generally you need to be working at least 15-20 hours a week and obviously being paid at least the minimum wage.


Thanks for the info Joppa
my EEA spouse had around 12000 income after the deduction of taxes, which is less than minimum wage. 
do you think it will be a NO for my EEA family permit because of this income? or will they do the supreme court things on it and hold it?


----------



## hasaamraza

Joppa said:


> Has anyone had any success after going through Ombudsman? Any quick decision? Any fees returned?


Well Joppa if you google it , you will see several people whose process was long, they involved private lawyers got a yes from homeoffice. and also got the money. below is an example of a family homeoffice paid 40,000 GBP for damages. their process was 17 months long.
people in this forum having 9 months so maybe they can also expect around 20,000 GBP easily. 
https://www.freemovement.org.uk/hom...-for-delay-in-issuing-eu-residence-documents/


----------



## hasaamraza

When someone is over 6 months they can involve private lwyers and ombudsmen to sue homeoffice for damages. 
something is better than nothing Amy is over 6 months she can also do it. 
tabsumqureshi can also do it in this forum. 
Tabassum if you guyz involve any local news paper it will be highlighter more better. and your chances of getting visa plus money will become more high. 9 months are awful


----------



## TabassumQureshi

AmyA said:


> I just keep replying to one of their emails they sent.
> You get a case number assigned to you once you've paid.
> 
> They tend to reply within a couple of days too. What good it does I don't know but maybe it can help??



Great, i will email them. Thanks


----------



## Joppa

hasaamraza said:


> When someone is over 6 months they can involve private lwyers and ombudsmen to sue homeoffice for damages.
> something is better than nothing Amy is over 6 months she can also do it.
> tabsumqureshi can also do it in this forum.
> Tabassum if you guyz involve any local news paper it will be highlighter more better. and your chances of getting visa plus money will become more high. 9 months are awful


Do you have any concrete evidence for that? Any success story? Any link to government site? Do you know anything about taking UK government department to court? Have you heard about Crown Immunity?


----------



## kkahmed

Here you go Joppa.... I shared this last week as well. I think involving media will make a difference. 
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...granted-visas-patrick-thies-home-office#img-1 

Good luck Tabasum and Amy....


----------



## hasaamraza

Joppa said:


> Do you have any concrete evidence for that? Any success story? Any link to government site? Do you know anything about taking UK government department to court? Have you heard about Crown Immunity?


Well Joppa if you google it , you will see several people whose process was long, they involved private lawyers got a yes from homeoffice. and also got the money. below is an example of a family homeoffice paid 40,000 GBP for damages. their process was 17 months long.
people in this forum having 9 months so they can also expect around 20,000 GBP easily.

https://www.freemovement.org.uk/hom...-for-delay-in-issuing-eu-residence-documents/

Please don't try to rectify the mistakes of homeoffice, people should do what is their legal right. in this way people can also get more responses from these bunch of thieves. homeoffice is not a small shop its a big department, we with small small companies with few employees update our clients on daily basis with company news. and these people can not decide the application in 15 days but still grabbing money of people. they should stop taking application with fake timeline and should tell the reality to all the people at the time of application , instead of detaining their passports. 
and when you want your passport they are good at blackmailing also and threat you that your application and will be withdrawn and money will not be refunded. everything is mistake of client if he do anything. 
so the best part client legally sue and it will not just get the visa but some money too from the pocket of these thieves. 
I am gonna aware the as many people as i can


----------



## Joppa

It was about EEA regulations under which UK is legally required to process applications within 6 months. While they often exceed that, they can be liable for damages under the EEA treaty. Now for applications under UK immigration law, there is no such obligation and while you may argue on human rights ground about a long delay, I don't think Home Office has a legal case to answer. Moral one, yes, but legally, no, as far as I know (I'm not a lawyer).
I'm sympathetic about the plight of people facing an extended delay, but I'm trying not to encourage them to pin their hopes on a legal process which in most cases won't achieve anything, while putting even more misery on themselves. Publicise, yes, ask their MP to raise the matter in the Commons, talk to the press, but taking Home Office to court isn't a solution. Taking the government to court is a complicated and expensive process, there is no legal aid and most solicitors will be reluctant, as the chance of winning is small or uncertain. Your only chance is if a public-spirited law firm decides to take on the government on a matter of public interest and benefit. Or you are very rich.


----------



## hasaamraza

Joppa said:


> It was about EEA regulations under which UK is legally required to process applications within 6 months. While they often exceed that, they can be liable for damages under the EEA treaty. Now for applications under UK immigration law, there is no such obligation and while you may argue on human rights ground about a long delay, I don't think Home Office has a legal case to answer. Moral one, yes, but legally, no, as far as I know (I'm not a lawyer).
> I'm sympathetic about the plight of people facing an extended delay, but I'm trying not to encourage them to pin their hopes on a legal process which in most cases won't achieve anything, while putting even more misery on themselves. Publicise, yes, ask their MP to raise the matter in the Commons, talk to the press, but taking Home Office to court isn't a solution. Taking the government to court is a complicated and expensive process, there is no legal aid and most solicitors will be reluctant, as the chance of winning is small or uncertain. Your only chance is if a public-spirited law firm decides to take on the government on a matter of public interest and benefit. Or you are very rich.


Well Joppa
First of all Thanks for agreeing that there is option to sue home office for damages in case of EU.
However if someone's spouse is british they can also take homeoffice in court if they are over 6 months, and there is no need to be rich or poor for this purpose.
Contacting ombudsmen is a good way, they are all FREE and they treat everybody equally. No Rich No Poor all are equal in the law.


----------



## j4v3d

hasaamraza said:


> Well Joppa
> First of all Thanks for agreeing that there is option to sue home office for damages in case of EU.
> However if someone's spouse is british they can also take homeoffice in court if they are over 6 months, and there is no need to be rich or poor for this purpose.
> Contacting ombudsmen is a good way, they are all FREE and they treat everybody equally. No Rich No Poor all are equal in the law.


Recent reviews here: https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.ombudsman-services.org

I know they are not immigration related but worth having a read of. Are they the same ombudsman you are referring to?


----------



## hasaamraza

j4v3d said:


> Recent reviews here: https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.ombudsman-services.org
> 
> I know they are not immigration related but worth having a read of. Are they the same ombudsman you are referring to?


No Javed 
i am offering another one, not the business services. services site is for business users that is also not free in many cases. 
but the below link is all free. 
https://www.ombudsman.org.uk/


----------



## Joppa

There is no legal requirement that applications under UK immigration law (not EU regulations) have to be processed within 6 months, or any timeframe. There is published target, but it's just that, a target, an aim, not legal undertaking.


----------



## hasaamraza

*A Great Suggestion For All Those Who Are Over 6 Months Either British or EU Spouse*

1. Contact Ombudsmen using this link https://www.ombudsman.org.uk/ and tell them you are have contacted with homeoffice about this issue but there is no response and it seems like they are taking a run now. (homeoffice intends to respond but they never do everybody know this0

2. They ask you what you want in this matter, tell that we want our visa to be granted quickly, because it is causing huge damage to your relationship plus its a becoming a big mental stress and leading you to the depression. (This is True For Many Of US)

3. Tell them you want to sue the homeoffice for all these damages. If you have something more to tell them do it, like if you contacted your MP and how helpful was that etc etc. 

After sending them case start ringing the news agencies and tell them your story and that you have planned to sue homeoffice for damages at start they might not show much interest in it, but the more people ring it the more they will plan to highlight this matter. 

Do not listen to anyone who is stopping you to do this, If its over 6 months this is your right. and you can do it. and its all free through Ombudsmen.
Something is always better than nothing so go for it.

United We Stand Divide We Fall, Lets Become Strength Of Each Other And Give The Hard Time To These Butchers Who Are Treating Us Like Insects And Not Even Feel important To Answer Us.
Do it With All Good Intentions. You Can Save Many Lives And Many Relationships.
God Be With All Of Us...Amen


----------



## hasaamraza

Joppa said:


> There is no legal requirement that applications under UK immigration law (not EU regulations) have to be processed within 6 months, or any timeframe. There is published target, but it's just that, a target, an aim, not legal undertaking.


Well Joppa If You See Form , There is time frame clearly mentioned for priority and non priority. people have many other plans too in their life so they keep all these things in their mind while giving them passport and later on when they fail to give you services in given time and you request to take passport they start telling your application will be withdrawn fee will be not returned. its all blackmailing. because because they are making it their source of income. 
i have a simple question from you, 
where it is written that a person with British spouse over 6 months can not sue home office? can you show me any evidence which forbade you to Sue? Please show


----------



## j4v3d

Any approvals today?


----------



## Clairey

j4v3d said:


> Any approvals today?


Sadly no news here. My MP never got back to me either and no reply for my £16 phone call.....


----------



## j4v3d

Clairey said:


> Sadly no news here. My MP never got back to me either and no reply for my £16 phone call.....


Those phone calls are pointless unless you like wasting money, they ain't going to tell you anything useful over the phone. Bit gutting we've not heard of any approvals on here.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clairey

j4v3d said:


> Clairey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly no news here. My MP never got back to me either and no reply for my £16 phone call.....
> 
> 
> 
> Those phone calls are pointless unless you like wasting money, they ain't going to tell you anything useful over the phone. Bit gutting we've not heard of any approvals on here.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 If I had known it was a waste of time before I called I wouldn't have bothered! Now it's a bank holiday too so no one is likely to hear anything till Tuesday, if we are lucky! How long have you been waiting?


----------



## Stevesolar

Clairey said:


> Sadly no news here. My MP never got back to me either and no reply for my £16 phone call.....


Hi 
When did you contact your MP?
You do realise that Parliament is in recess right now - for the summer holidays until 5th September.
House of Commons recess dates - UK Parliament

Cheers
Steve


----------



## j4v3d

Clairey said:


> If I had known it was a waste of time before I called I wouldn't have bothered! Now it's a bank holiday too so no one is likely to hear anything till Tuesday, if we are lucky! How long have you been waiting?


I'm soon to be submitting the application, just got a few documents to get together first, so hopefully some point next week I'd like to get the case in. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## seehaseeb

My wife received a call from home office yesterday and they were interviewing from her about me and about her stuff asked about wedding and banes of all the family members, And today the status is shown as DECIDED. 
It was not recognised yesterday. 
But today on Saturday its Showing decided. 
In the light of above any guess will it be a yes or no? They decided quickly after call.
I am so excited and so confuse also. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

seehaseeb said:


> My wife received a call from home office yesterday and they were interviewing from her about me and about her stuff asked about wedding and banes of all the family members, And today the status is shown as DECIDED.
> It was not recognised yesterday.
> But today on Saturday its Showing decided.
> In the light of above any guess will it be a yes or no? They decided quickly after call.
> I am so excited and so confuse also.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed you've got the visa. Let us know when you find out. All the best. How long have you been waiting for? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## seehaseeb

j4v3d said:


> Fingers crossed you've got the visa. Let us know when you find out. All the best. How long have you been waiting for?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Its less than 4 months 
Non priority 
Once i get the passport i will update the timeline thread 
Thanks for the compliments bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

seehaseeb said:


> Its less than 4 months
> Non priority
> Once i get the passport i will update the timeline thread
> Thanks for the compliments bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem brother, look forward to hearing from you. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSRHM

In the very beginning stages we have just sent online application, have appointment for biometrics Thursday but after reading this feeling super nervous at how long it seems to be taking everyone 
So lets hope we all see some approved result on here this week!


----------



## mudgemore

Hi Guys,

So I checked the UKVI website today, and got the biggest fright of my life! Visa is decided! Anyone here from Africa that knows how long they usually take to send the passport back from when the decision is made? I suppose they courier it, so shouldn't take too long?


----------



## Havi29

I got refused visa today . Reason is we do not meet finance . And we will apply new on next month so I have question about English A1 Expire ? Because I get certificate A1 from 12 September 2015 and if next month is 2 year . So I need to do new test ?


----------



## Adde_ruun

Dear ××××× ××××××

Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry service. 

In regards to your query about the status of your application, your application is being considered and is currently awaiting a decision. 

Please note priority service does not guarantee that you will receive a decision within certain number of days. It only means that your application would be put in front of the queue. We aim to complete priority applications as soon as possible however it may get delayed due to several factors.

Please note that UKVI aims to complete all Visit Visa applications within 15 working days and all Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date.

Your patience will be highly appreciated.

Please note that the onus is upon individual customers to ensure that they satisfy the requirements set out in the guidance material. The guidance material accompanies each and every application form. UK Visa and Immigration is not able to give, indicate or advise upon the outcome of any such application prior to it being given full and careful consideration.

Directing you to the guidance material is the only advice we can give you. If you need any further help you should seek independent immigration advice. Immigration advisors can help you with immigration matters, including completion of forms and representing you at a tribunal. The Office of the Immigration Services Commissioner (OISC) regulates immigration advisors, which means they must meet certain standards.

Regards,
××××××××××××
UK Visas and Immigration



UKVI Contact Centre
Website: www.gov.uk/home-office


Applied on 15 june
Got this email on july and still awaiting decision 
52 working days
So stressed
i dont know how long it will take to get decision


----------



## Mimi.

Hi everyone. I'm so glad to have found this forum it has definitely made me feel less alone. I'm so frustrated seeing as it's been *100 days* since my Biometrics and I've not heard back. Below is my timeline is below which I have also posted on the timeline thread

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted: March 19 2017 (online)
Date Biometrics taken: April 10 2017
Appendix 2 email request received: April 21 2017
Appendix 2 sent on: April 26 2017
Not straight forward email received along with a request for additional info received on: July 3 2017 
Additional information (proof of spouse employment etc) sent: July 10 2017

I've had my case "escalated" twice and still nothing. The most frustrating part of this all is that they waited until the 12th week to ask me for additional information. I've not had my passport since April and it's just terrible how much it feels they're dragging out my case cause we're just a pile of papers to them.


----------



## JessyL772

Mimi. said:


> Hi everyone. I'm so glad to have found this forum it has definitely made me feel less alone. I'm so frustrated seeing as it's been *100 days* since my Biometrics and I've not heard back. Below is my timeline is below which I have also posted on the timeline thread
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement
> Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
> Date application submitted: March 19 2017 (online)
> Date Biometrics taken: April 10 2017
> Appendix 2 email request received: April 21 2017
> Appendix 2 sent on: April 26 2017
> Not straight forward email received along with a request for additional info received on: July 3 2017
> Additional information (proof of spouse employment etc) sent: July 10 2017
> 
> I've had my case "escalated" twice and still nothing. The most frustrating part of this all is that they waited until the 12th week to ask me for additional information. I've not had my passport since April and it's just terrible how much it feels they're dragging out my case cause we're just a pile of papers to them.


Hey Mimi,
I'm in a similar situation. Applying from the US and today marks day 78 since I submitted my biometrics (May 11th). I've applied for a settlement visa to join my unmarried partner (I was told it was a better route than applying for fiancé). On day 56 they asked for an additional document that I was 98% sure was already included, then I got the not straightforward email. We contacted our MP on day 60, and on the 8th of August I escalated the case and today would be the 15th day since escalation and I haven't heard anything. I actually even called on Friday in hopes the enquiry service might offer a status change, but nothing of course but I did ask to escalate my case again. This is beyond frustrating. I haven't seen my better half since Thanksgiving, and we've been living apart for 17 months. I miss him so much that I can't focus on anything else. It feels like my application has fallen into the abyss :-(


----------



## AmyA

We got the decided email on Sunday and then a few hour later another email saying the passport was ready for collection so my husband collected his passport yesterday and the visa was APPROVED!!! Finally after 7 long months its over!


----------



## JessyL772

AmyA said:


> We got the decided email on Sunday and then a few hour later another email saying the passport was ready for collection so my husband collected his passport yesterday and the visa was APPROVED!!! Finally after 7 long months its over!


Omg!!! Congratulations Amy!!! I am sooo happy for you!!!!!! You must be over the moon with joy!!! Yayyyyy!!!!


----------



## AmyA

Yes I so am!! I fly over to Egypt on 14th Sept and he will come back with me on 23rd. I'd already booked to go there before we knew or he'd be flying here today! Just so glad it's over!! The wait has been intense!
Hope you get some good news soon too!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dr038293

AmyA i am absolutely thrilled to bits for you both!! At long last the nightmare is over for you


----------



## ylyy131

AmyA said:


> Yes I so am!! I fly over to Egypt on 14th Sept and he will come back with me on 23rd. I'd already booked to go there before we knew or he'd be flying here today! Just so glad it's over!! The wait has been intense!
> Hope you get some good news soon too!! :fingerscrossed:


Ohhh that's a great news!!! Finally!!! So happy for you and your husband! Congratulationssssss!! :bounce:


----------



## Mimi.

JessyL772 said:


> Hey Mimi,
> I'm in a similar situation. Applying from the US and today marks day 78 since I submitted my biometrics (May 11th). I've applied for a settlement visa to join my unmarried partner (I was told it was a better route than applying for fiancé). On day 56 they asked for an additional document that I was 98% sure was already included, then I got the not straightforward email. We contacted our MP on day 60, and on the 8th of August I escalated the case and today would be the 15th day since escalation and I haven't heard anything. I actually even called on Friday in hopes the enquiry service might offer a status change, but nothing of course but I did ask to escalate my case again. This is beyond frustrating. I haven't seen my better half since Thanksgiving, and we've been living apart for 17 months. I miss him so much that I can't focus on anything else. It feels like my application has fallen into the abyss :-(


Hi Jessy, it's really tough this situation they've put us in. From what I've read it seems there are delays due to how backed up they are but I still can't help but think how unfair it all is considering we've all paid so much money and get nothing but terrible service. I just paid for yet another email in hopes that this time they can give me some sort of answer. 3rd times a charm right? I totally understand how it feels to be separated from your spouse I have not seen mine since March. We've been talking about him possibly coming back to the States at the end of September but we're still debating it cause there's also a chance we'll hear back before then. We're both mentally and emotionally exhausted by this whole situation. 

Our timelines are very close so I'll definitely keep my eyes peeled to see if you've posted a comment with good news (fingers crossed!). I hope you hear back very soon and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## JessyL772

Mimi. said:


> Hi Jessy, it's really tough this situation they've put us in. From what I've read it seems there are delays due to how backed up they are but I still can't help but think how unfair it all is considering we've all paid so much money and get nothing but terrible service. I just paid for yet another email in hopes that this time they can give me some sort of answer. 3rd times a charm right? I totally understand how it feels to be separated from your spouse I have not seen mine since March. We've been talking about him possibly coming back to the States at the end of September but we're still debating it cause there's also a chance we'll hear back before then. We're both mentally and emotionally exhausted by this whole situation.
> 
> Our timelines are very close so I'll definitely keep my eyes peeled to see if you've posted a comment with good news (fingers crossed!). I hope you hear back very soon and I wish you the best of luck!


And I'll keep my eyes peeled on your situation too! I feel exactly the same, and though I understand the backlog and brexit and policy changes etc etc, it's still so frustrating because really, how long of a process is it to go over a check list and decide yes or no?? 
The whole reason I'm having to move to the U.K. is due to me and my future hubbies ignorance of the US immigration laws. He overstayed a visa waiver unknowingly ( he left the country after 90 days as required, but didn't realize he could only be here for 6 months max). And so now he can't even enter the country. It's been a nightmare for us, and such a long story so I spared most of the details. 
Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## seehaseeb

AmyA said:


> We got the decided email on Sunday and then a few hour later another email saying the passport was ready for collection so my husband collected his passport yesterday and the visa was APPROVED!!! Finally after 7 long months its over!




Congrarulations Amy 
They called my wife on friday and we got decided on their website on saturday and today an email to pickup the passport. 
Did they call you guyz for any confirmation kinda things or not?
Congrats once again stay blessed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyA

seehaseeb said:


> Congrarulations Amy
> They called my wife on friday and we got decided on their website on saturday and today an email to pickup the passport.
> Did they call you guyz for any confirmation kinda things or not?
> Congrats once again stay blessed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hiya!

No they didnt call us just sent an email confirmation only. We paid for the SMS service but never got the text.
Will your wife collect the passport today?? Best of luck to you both!!


----------



## gratiaDei777

Hello All,

1) Does every applicant always receive an "assigned to ECO" email, or does not everyone receive that email?

2) Is there any way of tracking the application process online? (UK Spouse Visa)

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

gratiaDei777 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 1) Does every applicant always receive an "assigned to ECO" email, or does not everyone receive that email?
> 
> 2) Is there any way of tracking the application process online? (UK Spouse Visa)
> 
> Thanks


No and no.

Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Mimi.

Hello everyone, I sent a 3rd email yesterday in hopes to get some sort of update and received the usual generic response this morning


"Dear xxxxxx xxxxxx,

Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration International Contact Centre
With regards to your enquiry we have escalated your case to the Home Office they will get in touch with you once they have made their final investigation upon your case."


Usually they take longer than a day to respond so when I went to open my inbox my heart sank I truly thought it would be a decision has been made email. This is now the 3rd "escalation" and it seems to me that it doesn't amount to much and I guess I would recommend for everyone to save their money instead of reaching out seeing as it's done nothing for me throughout this situation.Today marks 101 days. :/

It may be hanging by a thread but I continue to remain hopeful for myself and everyone else!


----------



## j4v3d

AmyA said:


> We got the decided email on Sunday and then a few hour later another email saying the passport was ready for collection so my husband collected his passport yesterday and the visa was APPROVED!!! Finally after 7 long months its over!


Woohoo!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! Congratulations Amy! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodalyn

Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: Visitor Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person)nline 13th Aug 2017
Date biometrics taken:15th of August
Date documents sent: 15th of Aug
Date documentation was received by UKVI: no acknowledgement
Email confirmation received:no acknowledgement
Office location processing your visa: Manila Philippines
Projected timeline given: 5 working days for priority service
Decision made email: no email
Date your visa was received:waiting

It's been a sleepless nights waiting waiting and awaiting. Called the UK call centre and was informed that visa has made the decision last 24th of August but until now 31st of August no email no documents, nothing at all. I called again the UK call center and said wait for another week to arrive in Auckland if not call them again. It's just so stressful waiting for my passport


----------



## mudgemore

mudgemore said:


> Hi Everyone! My name is Erik, and I'm from Namibia.
> 
> So I applied for a visa to join my Partner in London back in June after spending weeks getting my application ready and making sure I have all the right information. When I submitted it the online processing times said all applications were processed within 30 days. The nice lady at the application centre also told me to expect about 6 weeks.
> 
> Skip to six weeks later, and needless to say I hadn't heard anything back. I phoned the VERY helpful UKVI contact centre, who basically told me it was useless to try and find anything before 12 weeks had passed. I also phoned the lady at the application centre, who told me to expect 91 days. I could hear in her voice she didn't really want to talk to me, so I dismissed what she said as being a standard answer to ward off enquiries she didn't really want to answer.
> 
> Since then, my hair has grown thinner, my smoking habit has taken on new levels of excessive, and my internet history shows the TLS website in the top of the most visited sites constantly!
> 
> This is really frustrating! I really miss my partner. I can't wait to start our life together in a new place. Apart from that my partner is going through a lot of stuff personally and professionally, and I really wish I could be there to support him. It really makes me sad
> 
> I'm not really looking for anyone to comment or give advice, there is already so much info on this forum which has been very helpful. Basically it's just nice having a place to complain. Thanks for listening!


My visa finally got decided after only 55 days. I checked the gov.uk status checker and saw my visa got decided on the 24th of August. Got my visa yesterday, almost a week later. These visa people really like working on your nerves, telling you a decision has been made and then making you wait a week to know what the decision was! 

Anyway, my flights are booked, and i'll be flying to London next week Thursday. I'm absolutely extatic!

I wanted to document my experience with the visa application, in case someone else finds it useful. Does anyone know a good place to do this? I've thought of doing a blog type post, but these often get buried in obscurity underneath all the other stuff on the internet.

Good luck to everyone who are still waiting for their visa. I know it's frustrating as hell, but when you open that envelope and see your visa for the first time, the joy you feel makes up for everything you went through.


----------



## MA17

90 BD no news ....i feeling down


----------



## Adde_ruun

55 working days and no news?
Processed in PRETORIA SA


----------



## gratiaDei777

Dear Mods (or anyone else who've been keeping an eye on visa application updates),

1) Do you see any pick up in the speed of visa processing(I heard it's been really slow since around February, when a lot of visa applications started to be sent to Sheffield)?

2) Is August always a slow time anyway(because of international students applying to go to the UK in September)?

Thanks!


----------



## Alli84

Is there any point in paying priority right now? I haven't applied yet, still waiting on my new passport & a few docs so likely won't be able to apply prior to October. I'm worried with the backlog, not paying priority means it'll take months on end, but from what I've read even with paying the extra fee it could still take months at this point thanks to brexit.. advice?


----------



## z5e

Priority will still put you ahead of non-priority applications so something to consider.

70 days since our last coms from them. Non priority spousal visa, service levels are piss poor at the mo


----------



## catindahat

So quiet today, no new approval from Home Office?
Speed up!!!!!! I'm so frustrated!!!


----------



## cotswoldcouple

*Hurry up and wait, wait, wait*

Well our visa process has been long, difficult and it just seems the right hand of visa immigration does not know what the left hand of visa immigration is doing! We hired an immigration advisor to assist us through the process of applying for spouse settlement visa, as my husband is a British citizen and returned to the UK as self-employed in April 2016. The immigration advisor helped to gather all of the correct information so we could apply online as I am a US citizen and required to apply outside the UK. 

First and foremost, we began the online process on 11, May, once we clicked payment for the IHS and BRP, we got an error message although we also received an email stating the payment was accepted, but the online application would not allow us to move forward to the next step because it was showing as not paid. So, we waited until the next day to apply again. Low and behold, the same thing happened! It took, our money and again the email! But we still could not move forward in the application process. 

Now we are really worried what would happen next! So my husband called Lloyd's bank and requested return of our funds. One payment was returned, however the second payment went through so we were unsuccessful in getting that refund. 

We contacted the UKVI call centre where we were charged £1.37 per minute to request a refund and start the process over again on a different computer and browser. The call centre was of no help as they just told us it could take up to 90 days for a refund, but they would escalate our case if we provided additional information, which we did.

The following week we had to use a new email address so the immigration advisor processed the payments through the new email address and our providing him with the credit card for payment. Everything went through this time and we thought we were on our way to a expedited decision as we paid $709USD for priority to be put ahead of non-priority. Our full application was sent via UPS second day air with second day return on Saturday, 27 May. 

July 5th, we received an email from UKVI requesting additional information. The request was for an A300/A302 (which does not exist) proof of my husbands filing with HMRC for self-employment taxes. They also requested his divorce decree, and we were given approximately 15 working days to return the information, otherwise the application would be decided based solely on the information they had. 

We contacted his accountant who in turn contacted HMRC for a copy of his tax SA302 (which is what they needed, not A300/A302). HMRC mailed a copy of this letter to his accountant and informed us it would take 10 working days. Needless to say we were under the gun to ensure we would receive the letter sooner. HMRC would not release the information to my husband because the accountant had already requested it and they could not send it to more than one person. So we had the accountant mail the information to UKVI on their end and we emailed the exact same information on July 12.

August 11, we received another email requesting the exact same information the requested on July 5th, but this time within a five working day period, and to send the information to [email protected]. 

Because they do not know the tax laws for self-employed, they were asking for ongoing proof of NI and VAT payments, which are not due until the following year for the self-employed. Our immigration advisor told us on numerous occasions during this process that they do not know what they are doing. If they knew the tax law, they would know he is not required to pay his NI or taxes for the present year until the following year.

Wednesday, August 30, we decided to request a refund of the $804 USD for the IHS payment that has not been returned to us as it has now been four months and one week to the day we initially paid. There is now a £5.48 charge for the first email to request refunds. Today I received an email from the refund department addressed to a Vicky Gosar, which shows they are so mixed up with what they are doing, in the email asking me to provide more information on the three refunds I am seeking!!! 
The first payment was refunded already, the second payment is what we would like to have refunded and the third is the payment that is part of the actual application they were requesting additional information on! What tha???

Now we are truly at our wits end because we don't know if they are now placing our application where they needed additional information from my husband on hold, or is it still being processed. Our immigration advisor says do nothing as they may refund the ongoing application instead of the refund from May 12. This is really crazy and I just needed to vent as we are over four months into this process and yet nothing has been done to approve or deny the application. Can anyone shed any light on this? Thank you for listening...

Oh, and as a side note - I am a flight attendant in the US and I am required to have my passport in my possession at all times when I am working. My passport has been out of my possession since May 26th and I am hoping I do not get what is called a ramp check while on duty where I must show I have my passport. If I do not have it, I can be removed from flying until I have my passport, and I will not receive a paycheck if I am removed from duty.


----------



## MA17

91 BD today. I have received an email from my MP saying that they have raised the issue with HO and been told that my application is still under consideration following their receipt of further documents on 21st August.
However I sent an email attaching more documents as my original birth Certificate and more photos of me and my husband but that was on 15th August.
I hope they come with a decision soon as i sent all docs needed and more.


----------



## MA17

cotswoldcouple

I would say your husband has been working since Apr 2016 therefore you need to provide income and tax payment proof. if the tax payment is not due yet then thete is no proof of his income from self employment and need to wait until next year to reply


----------



## j4v3d

Any Pakistan applicants heard back from Home Office or any decisions made? I'm going to submit my case in next week - not going priority as many other people have gone down that route and have been waiting up to 30-90 days to hear back - not lining their pockets up more than i have to. Save the priority fee.


----------



## gratiaDei777

Dear All,

I heard that there is now a fee for emailing the Home Office concerning visas from OUTSIDE the UK;

Is it possible then to email them for free, if you get a family member in Britain to email the Home Office for you (using the applicant's email address, if necessary)?

Thanks


----------



## seanmcint

gratiaDei777 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I heard that there is now a fee for emailing the Home Office concerning visas from OUTSIDE the UK;
> 
> Is it possible then to email them for free, if you get a family member in Britain to email the Home Office for you (using the applicant's email address, if necessary)?
> 
> Thanks


Everything's outsourced now. The telephone service is useless as they often give the wrong information. I don't know if emails are any better or go directly to them


----------



## cotswoldcouple

Thanks for the information MA17. I only wish this was the issue. Actually there is proof of income through HMRC stating his income for 2016 and taxes to be paid the following year, which is how it is all setup for self-employed. I don't think our immigration advisor would have missed that we needed to wait another full year to apply, if this were the case. I will definitely question this next week! 

We do though, think the issue is that immigration does not know the tax laws as our advisor has stated, otherwise they would not ask for this information as it is not required in any of the financial requirements appendixes. And requesting his divorce decree again has no bearing on his tax information. Let's just hope we hear something positive soon! Thanks again MA17


----------



## AmyA

j4v3d said:


> Any Pakistan applicants heard back from Home Office or any decisions made? I'm going to submit my case in next week - not going priority as many other people have gone down that route and have been waiting up to 30-90 days to hear back - not lining their pockets up more than i have to. Save the priority fee.


I think I would be inclined to do the same. We didnt do priority and waited ages but i don't think we would've heard much quicker. Like you say, dont line their pockets with more. Good luck with it all!


----------



## Dr038293

Wishing good luck for some decisions to come through this week! Yesterday was my birthday and had so many plans cancelled for that weekend thinking my hubby would be home by now  so disappointing... today is day 48 for us on priority, got everything crossed we find out this month!


----------



## z5e

So the Wife has had a text from the tracking we paid for at China VFS. The passport has been handed over to EMS and is on its way to her, currently its in Beijing.

Concerning how up until this point we have had no communication at all from UKVI.

Anyway, lets see what happens when the passport is delivered.


----------



## garyede

So interested to find out how long everyone been waiting. Who has been waiting the longest? Day of biometrics is day 1. So post the amount of business days it has taken so far. Use the business day calculator on google. My day of biometrics is 10 May so 82 days from the Philippines. Please stipulate country too. i will also post on another thread and post league table, i will not post any names. Something to do!I forgot also post priority or non priority.


----------



## Dr038293

garyede said:


> So interested to find out how long everyone been waiting. Who has been waiting the longest? Day of biometrics is day 1. So post the amount of business days it has taken so far. Use the business day calculator on google. My day of biometrics is 10 May so 82 days from the Philippines. Please stipulate country too. i will also post on another thread and post league table, i will not post any names. Something to do!I forgot also post priority or non priority.


We are at 48 working days today, priority from Madrid.

(We counted the day we received the email from Sheffield confirming receipt of application as day 1 - our stuff was scanned at biometrics the day before)


----------



## j4v3d

AmyA said:


> I think I would be inclined to do the same. We didnt do priority and waited ages but i don't think we would've heard much quicker. Like you say, dont line their pockets with more. Good luck with it all!


Thank you Amy, tomorrow is the day of submission - the paper documents will be then sent off to Sheffield and an appointment made for the wife to take her passport in.



Dr038293 said:


> Wishing good luck for some decisions to come through this week! Yesterday was my birthday and had so many plans cancelled for that weekend thinking my hubby would be home by now  so disappointing... today is day 48 for us on priority, got everything crossed we find out this month!





Dr038293 said:


> We are at 48 working days today, priority from Madrid.
> 
> (We counted the day we received the email from Sheffield confirming receipt of application as day 1 - our stuff was scanned at biometrics the day before)


You'll hopefully hear back soon, fingers crossed.


----------



## Mimi.

Today I received an email from them saying


"Your application is currently in a queue awaiting assessment. It is our busiest period and unfortunately, we are unable to make a decision on your application on our usual timescale.

We understand this will be frustrating to you and regret any inconvenience caused.

We will contact you as soon as a decision is made on your application.

Thank you for your understanding."


It's been *104 days* since biometrics. 5 months without my passport this is just ridiculous at this point. I've had my case escalated 3 times and it did nothing for me. I've honestly given up hope that I'll hear back anytime soon.


----------



## Dr038293

j4v3d said:


> You'll hopefully hear back soon, fingers crossed.


Thank you J4v3d... I sure hope so within the next fortnight or so. All the best with your application too!


----------



## garyede

India, 103 days, non priority 
Canada 90 days, non priority
Thailand, 84 days, non priority 
Philippines, 82 days, non priority
Spain, 48 days, priority


----------



## JessyL772

garyede said:


> So interested to find out how long everyone been waiting. Who has been waiting the longest? Day of biometrics is day 1. So post the amount of business days it has taken so far. Use the business day calculator on google. My day of biometrics is 10 May so 82 days from the Philippines. Please stipulate country too. i will also post on another thread and post league table, i will not post any names. Something to do!I forgot also post priority or non priority.


USA
Non-Priority
Settlement
81 Working Days Today. 
Received email on day 56 requesting an additional document, and a second email deeming application not straight forward.
On my second escalation. Heard nothing from the first escalation attempt.


----------



## Clairey

garyede said:


> So interested to find out how long everyone been waiting. Who has been waiting the longest? Day of biometrics is day 1. So post the amount of business days it has taken so far. Use the business day calculator on google. My day of biometrics is 10 May so 82 days from the Philippines. Please stipulate country too. i will also post on another thread and post league table, i will not post any names. Something to do!I forgot also post priority or non priority.


 84 days for us. My husband did his biometrics on 8th May. Non priority. Applied in Mumbai, India.
Never got a response from my £16 phone call to immigration either! And it's been over 15 working days which is the timescale they gave to await a response! Unbelievable.


----------



## Adde_ruun

South africa 
56 working days 
Biometric on 15 june 
Application still awaiting decision


----------



## garyede

Adde_ruun said:


> South africa
> 56 working days
> Biometric on 15 june
> Application still awaiting decision


priority or non


----------



## garyede

India, 103 days, non priority 
Canada 90 days, non priority
Thailand, 84 days, non priority 
India , 84 days, non priority
USA, 81 days, non priority
Philippines, 82 days, non priority
Spain, 48 days, priority


----------



## kkahmed

working day 33....

applied from Hong Kong.... Priority

still waiting......frustrated and helpless.


----------



## Adde_ruun

Non priority


----------



## gratiaDei777

Dear All,

I got the following email just now:



> Dear XXXX XXX,
> 
> Regarding Visa Application: XXXXXXXXXX
> For: XXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> The UK Decision Making Centre is currently assessing the application submitted by the above named. We are unable to conclude the application at this time as we require additional information.
> 
> Please provide the following documents:
> 
> Copy of biodata page from sponsors passport
> IELTS test report form
> Evidence of source of funds in account and on bank statement
> 
> Please send this document as a scanned attachment within 5 working days to XXXXXXXXXX quoting your application reference in the subject line.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> UK Decision Making Centre


It looks like they lost some of the things I submitted (I definitely sent the biometric and IELTS things),

What should I send for:


> Evidence of source of funds in account and on bank statement


?????

I already told them when I first applied that the savings were from money accumulated from work and family gifts . . . do I just tell them that again?

Thanks


----------



## z5e

Wife just got her 30day transit visa 

72 working days since we had an email saying our application was being prepared for consideration, non piority.

No commuicatoon from ukvi or HO at all. Wife had a text from vfschina saying passport had been handed to EMS and it arrived about 2 hours ago.

Seems like the calls and emails from my MPs office gave them abit of a kick to process it. Will post detailed timeline later.


----------



## garyede

garyede said:


> So interested to find out how long everyone been waiting. Who has been waiting the longest? Day of biometrics is day 1. So post the amount of business days it has taken so far. Use the business day calculator on google. My day of biometrics is 10 May so 82 days from the Philippines. Please stipulate country too. i will also post on another thread and post league table, i will not post any names. Something to do!I forgot also post priority or non priority.


Australia, 131 days, non priority
India, 104 days, non priority 
Gambia, 97 days, non priority
Canada 91 days, non priority
Thailand, 85 days, non priority 
India , 85 days, non priority
Philippines, 83 days, non priority
USA, 82 days, non priority
Indonesia, 54 days, non priority
Spain, 49 days, priority
Philippines, 23 days, non priority

I will update data using British time for another 6 days. If we could get another 20 or 30 posts it would give us some trends to how Sheffield is performing


----------



## garyede

Australia, 131 days, non priority
India, 104 days, non priority 
Gambia, 97 days, non priority
Canada 91 days, non priority
Thailand, 85 days, non priority 
India , 85 days, non priority
Philippines, 83 days, non priority
USA, 82 days, non priority
Indonesia, 54 days, non priority
Spain, 49 days, priority
Philippines, 49 days, priority
Philippines, 23 days, non priority


----------



## Tommy420

50 working days today (Biometrics 27/6/17) - Osaka, Japan. Settlement, Priority- still waiting.


----------



## garyede

Australia 131 days, non priority
India, 104 days, non priority
Gambia, 97 days, non priority
Australia, 94 days, priority
Canada 91 days, non priority
Thailand, 85 days, non priority 
India , 85 days, non priority
Philippines, 83 days, non priority
USA, 83 days, non priority
Indonesia, 54 days, non priority
Ghana, 52 days, priority, 
Japan, 50 days, priority
Spain, 49 days, priority
Philippines, 49 days, priority
Philippines, 23 days, non priority


----------



## MA17

100 BD or maybe more i cant keep counting...applied 26th April from Paris. 2nd escalation 31st August. MP replied application under consideration affter received docunents on 21st August. I did not send anything on 31st August grrrrr


----------



## j4v3d

Just submitted the online application and got the Biometric App booked for Thursday, all the details where they asked for the address and postcode are fine apart from part 5 - the postcode is wrong there. 

The solicitor said he'll write a cover letter stating the mistake and that the correct postcode is the following, that shouldn't cause any problems should it?


----------



## j4v3d

j4v3d said:


> Just submitted the online application and got the Biometric App booked for Thursday, all the details where they asked for the address and postcode are fine apart from part 5 - the postcode is wrong there.
> 
> The solicitor said he'll write a cover letter stating the mistake and that the correct postcode is the following, that shouldn't cause any problems should it?


Solicitor said he will do a cover letter, just texted him to say print the application out and make the amendment with a pen and submit it with the amended printed application, i should be ok shouldn't i?


----------



## Mimi.

garyede said:


> So interested to find out how long everyone been waiting. Who has been waiting the longest? Day of biometrics is day 1. So post the amount of business days it has taken so far. Use the business day calculator on google. My day of biometrics is 10 May so 82 days from the Philippines. Please stipulate country too. i will also post on another thread and post league table, i will not post any names. Something to do!I forgot also post priority or non priority.



USA
Non-Priority
Settlement
*105 Working Days*


----------



## garyede

Australia 131 days, non priority
USA, 105 days, non priority 
India, 104 days, non priority
Gambia, 97 days, non priority
Australia, 94 days, priority
Canada 91 days, non priority
Thailand, 85 days, non priority 
India , 85 days, non priority
Philippines, 83 days, non priority
Ireland, 82 days, 
USA, 83 days, non priority
Indonesia, 54 days, non priority
Ghana, 52 days, priority, priority
Japan, 50 days, priority
Spain, 49 days, priority
Philippines, 49 days, priority
Hong Kong, 33 days, priority
Philippines, 23 days, non priority


----------



## randswifi

garyede said:


> So interested to find out how long everyone been waiting. Who has been waiting the longest? Day of biometrics is day 1. So post the amount of business days it has taken so far. Use the business day calculator on google. My day of biometrics is 10 May so 82 days from the Philippines. Please stipulate country too. i will also post on another thread and post league table, i will not post any names. Something to do!I forgot also post priority or non priority.


Hey, I'm new here, but following for a while. Today is business day 99 for me, priority application from Canada (biometrics 13/04). Got the not straightforward email on day 59. Slowing going mad...  thanks for creating this little subthread, very helpful!


----------



## JessyL772

Just checked the visa4uk.fco.gov.uk website and it now says "In Active". Not inactive, but just as I typed it. What the heck does that mean?!?? :-/ Today marks day 83. Case has been escalated twice with no contact back from the home office.. :-(


----------



## MA17

Just checked the visa4uk.fco.gov.uk website and it now says "In Active". Not inactive, but just as I typed it. What the heck does that mean?!?? :-/ Today marks day 83. Case has been escalated twice with no contact back from the home office.. :-(



Same question pls


----------



## j4v3d

Looking at those waiting times made me wince, not once, not twice, but several times - probably double figures!


----------



## garyede

randswifi said:


> Hey, I'm new here, but following for a while. Today is business day 99 for me, priority application from Canada (biometrics 13/04). Got the not straightforward email on day 59. Slowing going mad...  thanks for creating this little subthread, very helpful!


your welcome


----------



## catindahat

I wonder what 'not recognise' mean? Case not open yet?


----------



## HarryTee

hi guys,
just a little update from my side. After almost 60 working days, I'm finally getting my passport back. I called the service center on Tuesday, and was told a decision has been made. Just checked the mail shipping, and it has departed from VFS and heading to my place, should be here tomorrow or the day after.

But what's odd is I didn't get the decision email from UKVI, nor did I get the email or SMS from VFS that my passport is ready to be picked up. UKVI tracker also doesn't recognize my GWF or IHS number. 

I understand that some people got their passport back without any emails, but not getting the numbers recognized and no notification from VFS is making me very nervous.


----------



## harasdlw

garyede said:


> So interested to find out how long everyone been waiting. Who has been waiting the longest? Day of biometrics is day 1. So post the amount of business days it has taken so far. Use the business day calculator on google. My day of biometrics is 10 May so 82 days from the Philippines. Please stipulate country too. i will also post on another thread and post league table, i will not post any names. Something to do!I forgot also post priority or non priority.


Out of interest, does anyone know if the Gov.uk Visa processing time Beta trial service is actually working? I know the processing times are an absolute farce but was wondering when the next one is due for updating, unless the govt sack it off due to such huge delays.

Same with the VIsa checker, not recognising anything after 41BD from USA Bios. Don't expect it to be used by HO at all TBH.

Patiently waiting, maybe together come Christmas


----------



## garyede

Australia 132 days, non priority
USA, 106 days, non priority 
India, 105 days, non priority
Canada, 101 days, priority
Gambia, 98 days, non priority
Australia, 95 days, priority
Canada 92 days, non priority
Thailand, 86 days, non priority 
India, 86 days, non priority
Philippines, 84 days, non priority
Ireland, 84 days, 
USA, 84 days, non priority
Spain, 75 days, priority
Indonesia, 55 days, non priority
Ghana, 53 days, priority, priority
Japan, 51 days, priority
Spain, 50 days, priority
Philippines, 50 days, priority
Hong Kong, 34 days, priority
Philippines, 24 days, non priority
Ireland, 18 days, priority

Thanks for all the info got 21 now. Are there anymore out there wants to share their waiting times?


----------



## gratiaDei777

Hello,

Which is the proper thread I should go to to ask questions about UK Spouse Visa?

Or if I can ask here:

Can my wife(the applicant), after receiving her passport, visit another country before entering the UK on her 30-day vignette(whatever that is)?

We're thinking of visiting one or two places in Europe first, but if the Home Office doesn't like this sort of thing, we won't.

Thanks


----------



## gratiaDei777

Also,

What exactly is the 'not straightforward email' please?

Is it just the visa people saying they need more information/evidence?

Thanks


----------



## garyede

Mimi. said:


> Today I received an email from them saying
> 
> 
> "Your application is currently in a queue awaiting assessment. It is our busiest period and unfortunately, we are unable to make a decision on your application on our usual timescale.
> 
> We understand this will be frustrating to you and regret any inconvenience caused.
> 
> We will contact you as soon as a decision is made on your application.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding."
> 
> 
> It's been *104 days* since biometrics. 5 months without my passport this is just ridiculous at this point. I've had my case escalated 3 times and it did nothing for me. I've honestly given up hope that I'll hear back anytime soon.


Being in a queue for 104 days, it is disgraceful. I can understand your frustration you must be pulling your hair out!:sorry:


----------



## garyede

gratiaDei777 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Which is the proper thread I should go to to ask questions about UK Spouse Visa?
> 
> Or if I can ask here:
> 
> Can my wife(the applicant), after receiving her passport, visit another country before entering the UK on her 30-day vignette(whatever that is)?
> 
> We're thinking of visiting one or two places in Europe first, but if the Home Office doesn't like this sort of thing, we won't.
> 
> Thanks


I don't think so, your wife is receiving her passport to come to the UK, unlike you she is under different rules. I think she needs to apply for a visa which you can do when she comes to the UK but not before.


----------



## MA17

Please can someone tell me what does it mean application status changed from completed to in active....i am very worried today is 95 BD waiting


----------



## AamirAamir

MA17 said:


> Please can someone tell me what does it mean application status changed from completed to in active....i am very worried today is 95 BD waiting


It doesn't mean anything. It happens automatically after a few months.

On 103 working days here - applied priority in Dusseldorf, Germany. 

Unable to get any news from anyone.


----------



## JessyL772

AamirAamir said:


> MA17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please can someone tell me what does it mean application status changed from completed to in active....i am very worried today is 95 BD waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't mean anything. It happens automatically after a few months.
> 
> On 103 working days here - applied priority in Dusseldorf, Germany.
> 
> Unable to get any news from anyone.
Click to expand...

When did yours change, AamirAamir? 
I just noticed the change yesterday, and so I called the enquiry service, they said there was a change on their system as of Monday. He made it seem like I was very close to hearing a decision... now I'm thinking he gave me false hope :/


----------



## MA17

Thank you for your reply.
I checked mine yesterday but not sure when it has actually changed to in active.


----------



## j4v3d

JessyL772 said:


> When did yours change, AamirAamir?
> I just noticed the change yesterday, and so I called the enquiry service, they said there was a change on their system as of Monday. He made it seem like I was very close to hearing a decision... now I'm thinking he gave me false hope :/


Personally i don't think the people that answer the phones have a clue where the progress of an application is at.


----------



## kenwood

People who have contacted their mp's, has it helped in getting any response out of UK visas? Also how does one go about contacting them, just an email?


----------



## Dr038293

kenwood said:


> People who have contacted their mp's, has it helped in getting any response out of UK visas? Also how does one go about contacting them, just an email?


I have contacted mine twice by email..the first time she said that she had received no response, and I'm still waiting to hear back from my second attempt (last Friday). I think once i get to 60 working days I will be calling her rather than emailing.... Although I've everything crossed in hope I won't have to!

I think it would be so much easier for everyone to stay patient if UKVI were a little more informative and honest about the situation...


----------



## catindahat

j4v3d said:


> Personally i don't think the people that answer the phones have a clue where the progress of an application is at.




Very true!


----------



## j4v3d

kenwood said:


> People who have contacted their mp's, has it helped in getting any response out of UK visas? Also how does one go about contacting them, just an email?


Best to have a look here: MPs - UK Parliament


----------



## Mimi.

garyede said:


> Being in a queue for 104 days, it is disgraceful. I can understand your frustration you must be pulling your hair out!:sorry:



I feel like I made some errors on my application since I did everything prior to finding out about this forum so now what kills me is thinking that they'll reject my application after waiting so damn long! Today marks day 107 and honestly I truly think there's a longer wait ahead. 


I hope we start seeing some good stories on here soon!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## garyede

Australia 133 days, non priority
USA, 107 days, non priority 
India, 106 days, non priority
Germany, 103 days, priority
Canada, 102 days, priority
Canada, 99 days, priority
Gambia, 99 days, non priority
Australia, 96 days, priority
Canada 94 days, non priority
Thailand, 87 days, non priority 
India, 87 days, non priority
Philippines, 85 days, non priority
Ireland, 85 days, 
USA, 85 days, non priority
Sri Lanka, 82 days, non priority
Spain, 76 days, priority
Indonesia, 56 days, non priority
Ghana, 54 days, priority, priority
Japan, 52 days, priority
Spain, 51 days, priority
Philippines, 51 days, priority
Hong Kong, 35 days, priority
Hong Kong, day 29, priority
Turkey, 31 days, priority
Philippines, 25 days, non priority
Ireland, 19 days, priority

Thanks for all the info got 26 now. Are there anymore out there wants to share their waiting times?


----------



## HarryTee

HarryTee said:


> hi everyone,
> I have some concern with my application, hopefully you guys can share some insights.
> 
> I'm applying for Tier 2 shortage, with an A rated sponsor. Submitted my biometric from Indonesia on June 16th. However, I soon realized that I filled my end of contract date, causing me to skip the IHS payment. I contacted them right away, was told to wait until they reach out to me.
> I got the email saying my application is being processed in Sheffield on June 28th. Then on July 7th, I was told to do the IHS payment. I paid right away, and sent them an email saying that I've paid.
> Since then, I have not heard anything back. I was supposed to travel next Monday, and start working on August 7th. Seems like I'm going to miss it.
> Calling them doesn't seem to give any useful information. I wonder if there is anything I can do.
> 
> Thanks.


Finally got my visa after almost 3 months!


----------



## j4v3d

HarryTee said:


> Finally got my visa after almost 3 months!


Congratulations! Glad the wait is over for you. Please remember to update/add you're timeline in the other thread.


----------



## ylyy131

We applied for priority from Rabat, Morocco, which aimed at 15 working days for a decision. After over 40 days with no news, I contacted my MP office, which managed to get in touch with the Home Office. We were told that the application was with the assessment team. On 27 August, the status on tracker website was updated to DECIDED, but after a few days I checked again it said the reference number is not recognised. I contacted my MP again and his secretary spoke to the Home Office and was informed that a visa has been issued and she gave me the VAF ref number! 

Yesterday my fiancé received an email from TLS Rabat that his passport is ready for collection, and this morning he went to pick it up and praise to God there's that long awaited visa inside! Finally after 65 working days my fiancé received his visa today! The wait has been long, but all worth it at the end.

If you can get your MP involved, get them involved. It's very easy and you've nothing to lose. Wishing everyone still waiting for a decision the very, very best!


----------



## MA17

My hobby visited the VAF centre today and still no news...over 100 BD can they still refuse after this long waiting?


----------



## garyede

Australia 134 days, non priority
USA, 108 days, non priority 
India, 106 days, non priority
Germany, 104 days, priority
Canada, 103 days, priority
Canada, 100 days, priority
Gambia, 100 days, non priority
Australia, 97 days, priority
Canada 95 days, non priority
Thailand, 88 days, non priority 
India, 88 days, non priority
Cuba, 87 days, non priority
Philippines, 86 days, non priority
Ireland, 86 days, 
USA, 86 days, non priority
Sri Lanka, 83 days, non priority
Spain, 77 days, priority
India, 62 days, priority
South Africa, 61 days, non priority
Indonesia, 57 days, non priority
Ghana, 55 days, priority, priority
Japan, 53 days, priority
Spain, 52 days, priority
Philippines, 52 days, priority
Hong Kong, 37 days, priority
Hong Kong, day 30, priority
Turkey, 32 days, priority
Philippines, 26 days, non priority
Ireland, 20 days, priority

Thanks for all the info got 29 now. Are there anymore out there wants to share their waiting times? will do some analysis next few days


----------



## gratiaDei777

Hi All,

*EXCHANGE RATES QUESTION*
Regarding the currency rate (savings route), I know that the savings must not have dipped below 62,500 GBP equivalent for 6 months prior to application.

But what if the exchange rate deteriorates after you apply, and on the day your case is decided, one's savings are less than 62,500?

Does it not matter as long as it was 62,500 on application day and for 6 months prior?
Or does does it have to stay at that level until your case is decided?

Thanks


----------



## AndyJD

AmyA said:


> We got the decided email on Sunday and then a few hour later another email saying the passport was ready for collection so my husband collected his passport yesterday and the visa was APPROVED!!! Finally after 7 long months its over!


Awesome news!! So happy for you, been a long road, but worth it for the happy outcome


----------



## garyede

Australia 134 days, non priority
USA, 108 days, non priority 
India, 106 days, non priority
Germany, 104 days, priority
Canada, 103 days, priority
Canada, 100 days, priority
Gambia, 100 days, non priority
Australia, 97 days, priority
Bangkok, 96 days, non priority
Canada 95 days, non priority
Thailand, 88 days, non priority 
India, 88 days, non priority
Cuba, 87 days, non priority
Philippines, 86 days, non priority
Ireland, 86 days, 
USA, 86 days, non priority
Sri Lanka, 83 days, non priority
Spain, 77 days, priority
India, 62 days, priority
South Africa, 61 days, non priority
Indonesia, 57 days, non priority
Ghana, 55 days, priority, priority
Japan, 53 days, priority
Spain, 52 days, priority
Philippines, 52 days, priority
Hong Kong, 37 days, priority
Hong Kong, day 30, priority
Turkey, 32 days, priority
Philippines, 26 days, non priority
Ireland, 20 days, priority

Thanks for all the info got 30 now. Are there anymore out there wants to share their waiting times? will do some analysis next few days


----------



## AamirAamir

I was reading this - https://publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm201617/cmselect/cmhaff/22/2204.htm

And this bit stood out to me:



> Service standards do not apply to cases defined as non-straightforward. In our Report on Q2 2015 we questioned the benefit of having a performance benchmark that excluded the significant number of cases that were complex. The Department told us:
> 
> We only exclude cases from the service standards which are particularly complex, for instance where we are required to undertake a Human Rights assessment, or where we are otherwise prevented from taking a decision. This might be where the customer has failed to respond appropriately to our enquiries, where a face to face interview is required or where there is an ongoing investigation or litigation, which could have a bearing on our decision. We are not able to provide a service standard for these cases as we are dependent on information from other sources and we cannot control the timescales for its provision.6
> 
> 7.In Q4 2015 service standards did not apply to 26% of cases, an increase from the previous quarter (19%).7 This Committee has in the past expressed concern about the way in which internal service standards operate. Since UKVI introduced its own customer service standards in 2014 we have seen the goalposts shifted, as UKVI have changed the parameters without consultation or explanation, and a lack of transparency, particularly when UKVI choose to exclude vast numbers of cases from the standards and provide only general observations to justify such action. We reiterate the conclusion from our previous report that if service standards are to mean anything their application must be transparent and the criteria on which they are based justified. Whenever UKVI wishes to amend the customer service standards, this Committee must be notified by a letter from the head of UKVI.


The service standards state:



> Customers applying for settlement from outside the UK.
> 
> 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application date (where 1 week is 5 working days)


https://www.gov.uk/government/organ...igration/about-our-services#service-standards

So if I'm understanding this correctly, "not straightforward" applications can potentially take longer than 120 working days and UKVI can declare an application as "not straightforward" for whatever arbitrary reason they decide.

What a racket.

We got a "not straightforward" email 45 working days ago (60 working days after applying) and I was under the impression they would deal with our application before 120 working days have passed, but that doesn't appear to be the case according to the above.

Can somebody confirm that I'm understanding this correctly, please.

Thanks.


----------



## MA17

I am nearly 100 days but i would advise to keep chasing them with your MP and you reply to their escalation emails which is free of charge if you reply.


----------



## Dr038293

I was browsing another forum when I spotted someone ask how other people from the same place of application had received their passports or had decisions made before them, when those people's applications were made a while after theirs... And someone replied with the following comment...

"Simple! Some <<<SNIP>>>at sheffield has taken the decission that if the application is already over the SLA then it should be put aside!

Then they can catch up on applications that are still within the 60 days and process them creating the illusion that they are sticking to the service agreement! 

If they skip a few hundred application and start on later ones then they will be able to process the newer ones within a short time and as the late ones are already late, then basically stuff them!
Late is late and better to have a few hundred complaining than every applicant complaining!

I would say most likely affected application range from January to May 2017 , those made before almost all have been processed and those applications made after are seeing decisions already but those made within these dates have simply been bypassed!" 

It's all speculation... but it sounds pretty plausible to me!


----------



## Mimi.

Dr038293 said:


> I was browsing another forum when I spotted someone ask how other people from the same place of application had received their passports or had decisions made before them, when those people's applications were made a while after theirs... And someone replied with the following comment...
> 
> "Simple! Some <<<SNIP>>>at sheffield has taken the decission that if the application is already over the SLA then it should be put aside!
> 
> Then they can catch up on applications that are still within the 60 days and process them creating the illusion that they are sticking to the service agreement!
> 
> If they skip a few hundred application and start on later ones then they will be able to process the newer ones within a short time and as the late ones are already late, then basically stuff them!
> Late is late and better to have a few hundred complaining than every applicant complaining!
> 
> I would say most likely affected application range from January to May 2017 , those made before almost all have been processed and those applications made after are seeing decisions already but those made within these dates have simply been bypassed!"
> 
> It's all speculation... but it sounds pretty plausible to me!



I believe it.


----------



## Dr038293

Mimi ive seen you've been waiting such a long time, I'm rooting for you to get your answer soon!


----------



## Shraddha123

Home office are a joke. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimi.

Dr038293 said:


> I was browsing another forum when I spotted someone ask how other people from the same place of application had received their passports or had decisions made before them, when those people's applications were made a while after theirs... And someone replied with the following comment...
> 
> "Simple! Some <<<SNIP>>>at sheffield has taken the decission that if the application is already over the SLA then it should be put aside!
> 
> Then they can catch up on applications that are still within the 60 days and process them creating the illusion that they are sticking to the service agreement!
> 
> If they skip a few hundred application and start on later ones then they will be able to process the newer ones within a short time and as the late ones are already late, then basically stuff them!
> Late is late and better to have a few hundred complaining than every applicant complaining!
> 
> I would say most likely affected application range from January to May 2017 , those made before almost all have been processed and those applications made after are seeing decisions already but those made within these dates have simply been bypassed!"
> 
> It's all speculation... but it sounds pretty plausible to me!





Dr038293 said:


> Mimi ive seen you've been waiting such a long time, I'm rooting for you to get your answer soon!



Thank you! I'm rooting for all of us!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Adde_ruun

? i just got email today on my 61 working days that my application is being decided 
I hope it will be successful


----------



## Dr038293

Adde_ruun said:


> ? i just got email today on my 61 working days that my application is being decided
> I hope it will be successful


Let us know how you get on, all the best for you!


----------



## garyede

Nigeria, 148 days, non priority
Australia, 135 days, non priority
USA, 109 days, non priority 
India, 107 days, non priority
Germany,105 days, priority
Canada, 104 days, priority
Canada, 101 days, priority
Gambia, 101 days, non priority
Pakistan, 99 days, non priority
Australia, 98 days, priority
Bangkok, 97 days, non priority
Canada 96 days, non priority
Pakistan, 92, non priority
Thailand, 89 days, non priority 
India, 89 days, non priority
Cuba, 88 days, non priority
Philippines, 87 days, non priority
Ireland, 87 days, 
USA, 87 days, non priority
Sri Lanka, 84 days, non priority
Spain, 78 days, priority
India, 63 days, priority
South Africa, 62 days, non priority
Indonesia, 58 days, non priority
Ghana, 56 days, priority, priority
Japan, 55 days, priority
Spain, 53 days, priority
Philippines, 53 days, priority
Tunisia, 48 days, priority
Hong Kong, 38 days, priority
Hong Kong, day 31, priority
Turkey, 33 days, priority
Philippines, 27 days, non priority
Ireland, 21 days, priority

Thanks for all the info got 33 now. Are there anymore out there wants to share their waiting times? will do some analysis next few days


----------



## T5advice

Hello Everyone,


44th working day for my Tier 5 GAE visa application. still no decision. Applied on 13th july and the only mail I got was on 16th August saying Application not straight forward. Not sure whats going on? Waiting for a visa for this long is the hardest form of torture that can be given to someone.
Please can anybody tell me that what are the maximum number of days that a points based application can take? I came to know through this forum that settlement visa applicationare even taking more than 100 days to process.

Any other advice or info regarding this topic are welcome.

Many thanks


----------



## Rats0320

From HK BD 80 working days non priority settlement visa


----------



## Adde_ruun

All my pain, frustration and stress is over now 
I got my visa today on my 62 working day
I hope for anybody a successful outcome


----------



## shauntr

I'll try to keep this brief. I'm Canadian, wife is British (Scottish). Been married for 5+ years now. Met my wife in Scotland, moved a year later -- I was in Scotland on a 2 year working/young person (can't remember the name) visa, got married, got a UK spouse visa, did the renewal 2.5 years later for my seocnd spouse visa, then with about 6 months to go until citizenship, we moved back to Canada. My mother was ill and has recently passed, along with the fact we wanted to give Canada a try.

That being said, we are both in the same boat in wanting to move back to Scotland. We know from previous visa's that this can be arduous, time consuming, and expensive, so we are planning it out now in hopes to get the ball rolling.

My question is -- what visa would I apply for now? Would I go straight back to the beginning spouse visa and need to do all 5 years over again for citizenship, or would I do a spouse visa renewal, or what? I can't find any information on someone in this exact situation. I still have my old residency card (since expired, obviously) and we have all documentation. 

Thanks so much for reading and massive appreciation to you all.

Shaun


----------



## TabassumQureshi

garyede said:


> Australia 132 days, non priority
> USA, 106 days, non priority
> India, 105 days, non priority
> Canada, 101 days, priority
> Gambia, 98 days, non priority
> Australia, 95 days, priority
> Canada 92 days, non priority
> Thailand, 86 days, non priority
> India, 86 days, non priority
> Philippines, 84 days, non priority
> Ireland, 84 days,
> USA, 84 days, non priority
> Spain, 75 days, priority
> Indonesia, 55 days, non priority
> Ghana, 53 days, priority, priority
> Japan, 51 days, priority
> Spain, 50 days, priority
> Philippines, 50 days, priority
> Hong Kong, 34 days, priority
> Philippines, 24 days, non priority
> Ireland, 18 days, priority
> 
> Thanks for all the info got 21 now. Are there anymore out there wants to share their waiting times?


Pakistan - Priority service - applied 9 and a half months ago. Still waiting. No updates.


----------



## j4v3d

Adde_ruun said:


> All my pain, frustration and stress is over now
> I got my visa today on my 62 working day
> I hope for anybody a successful outcome


Congratulations. Which country was you applying from? Priority or non-priority?


----------



## Adde_ruun

South Africa pretoria


----------



## Adde_ruun

j4v3d said:


> Adde_ruun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All my pain, frustration and stress is over now
> I got my visa today on my 62 working day
> I hope for anybody a successful outcome
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Which country was you applying from? Priority or non-priority?
Click to expand...

South africa pretoria


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Pakistan - Priority service - applied 9 and a half months ago. Still waiting. No updates.


Will be a week tomorrow since my wife (from Pakistan) did her biometrics. Sheffield signed for the parcel that was sent (paper documents) on Tuesday. So they've had the documents for 2 days now. So guess it'll be 7 days of waiting. My wait has begun. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## garyede

Nigeria, 150 days, non priority
Australia, 137 days, non priority
USA, 111 days, non priority 
India, 109 days, non priority
Germany,107 days, priority
Canada, 106 days, priority
Canada, 103 days, priority
Gambia, 103 days, non priority
Pakistan, 101 days, non priority
Australia, 100 days, priority
Bangkok, 99 days, non priority
Canada 98 days, non priority
Pakistan, 94, non priority
Thailand, 91 days, non priority 
India, 91 days, non priority
Cuba, 90 days, non priority
Philippines, 89 days, non priority
Ireland, 89 days, 
USA, 89 days, non priority
Sri Lanka, 86 days, non priority
Honk Kong, 82 days, non priority
Spain, 80 days, priority
India, 65 days, priority
South Africa, 64 days, non priority
Indonesia, 60 days, non priority
Ghana, 58 days, priority, priority
Japan, 57 days, priority
Spain, 55 days, priority
Philippines, 55 days, priority
Tunisia, 50 days, priority
Hong Kong, 40 days, priority
Turkey 35 days, priority
Hong Kong, day 33, priority
Philippines, 29 days, non priority
Ireland, 23 days, priority

Thanks for all the info the survey is now closed


----------



## garyede

garyede said:


> Nigeria, 150 days, non priority
> Australia, 137 days, non priority
> USA, 111 days, non priority
> India, 109 days, non priority
> Germany,107 days, priority
> Canada, 106 days, priority
> Canada, 103 days, priority
> Gambia, 103 days, non priority
> Pakistan, 101 days, non priority
> Australia, 100 days, priority
> Bangkok, 99 days, non priority
> Canada 98 days, non priority
> Pakistan, 94, non priority
> Thailand, 91 days, non priority
> India, 91 days, non priority
> Cuba, 90 days, non priority
> Philippines, 89 days, non priority
> Ireland, 89 days,
> USA, 89 days, non priority
> Sri Lanka, 86 days, non priority
> Honk Kong, 82 days, non priority
> Spain, 80 days, priority
> India, 65 days, priority
> South Africa, 64 days, non priority
> Indonesia, 60 days, non priority
> Ghana, 58 days, priority, priority
> Japan, 57 days, priority
> Spain, 55 days, priority
> Philippines, 55 days, priority
> Tunisia, 50 days, priority
> Hong Kong, 40 days, priority
> Turkey 35 days, priority
> Hong Kong, day 33, priority
> Philippines, 29 days, non priority
> Ireland, 23 days, priority
> 
> Thanks for all the info the survey is now closed


And here are the stats. Make of them what you can!
The survey was conducted to get an idea of some of the waiting times for applicants applying for the settlement visa to the UK. It is only a small survey of which 35 members of 2 forums supplied their information in a 7 day period. 1 member did not supply their status (priority/non priority). The time lines were based on business days using the day of biometrics as day 1. Of the 34 waiting times 15 were priority, 44% and 19 were non priority, 56%. 24 applicants have been waiting over 60 days, 71% and 10 have been waiting under 60days, 29%. Of the applicants over 60 days 18 were non priority, 53% and 6 were priority 18%. 10 members had timelines of fewer than 60 days, 29%. This comprised of 9 priority, 26% and 1 non-priority, 3%. There are 10 applicants who have been waiting 100 days or more, 29% and consist of 6 non priorities, 18% and 4 priorities, 12%. Worryingly 2 applicants, 6%, both non priorities have been waiting over 120 days which in the Home Office guidelines is the maximum wait. 
What does this all mean if these figures are transferred to the 4 thousand applications still outstanding? The figures show that 71% of applicants are still waiting after 60 days. This computes to 2840 people. 53% are non-priority, 2120 people and 18% are priority 720 people. Staggeringly those waiting 100 days or more would equate to 1200 people. Not surprisingly members who have been waiting under 60 days are mainly priority visas which comprise of 1040 people. Finally the 2 members who have been waiting the longest (over 120 days) would equate to 240 applicants


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Will be a week tomorrow since my wife (from Pakistan) did her biometrics. Sheffield signed for the parcel that was sent (paper documents) on Tuesday. So they've had the documents for 2 days now. So guess it'll be 7 days of waiting. My wait has begun.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Good luck! let me know when your documents are returned. When i sent them in December they were returned within 5 days. When i sent them again in July they were returned back to me in 3 days. They sent back the photocopies too.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Good luck! let me know when your documents are returned. When i sent them in December they were returned within 5 days. When i sent them again in July they were returned back to me in 3 days. They sent back the photocopies too.


Aren't they supposed to keep hold of the photocopies hence them returning back the documents? Solicitor did say he will ring me once he gets the documents back - said he normally gets them after a week they've received them.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Aren't they supposed to keep hold of the photocopies hence them returning back the documents? Solicitor did say he will ring me once he gets the documents back - said he normally gets them after a week they've received them.


Yes, but in our case they didn't keep the photocopies which i did find strange. Ok, i never used a solicitor so i received the documents back at my address.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Yes, but in our case they didn't keep the photocopies which i did find strange. Ok, i never used a solicitor so i received the documents back at my address.


Will let you know when the solicitor gets in touch with me what the latest is.


----------



## MA17

Any one had biometric April/May and still waiting. I noticed they have processed all of June and have now passed to July and August


----------



## poliphilus

MA17 said:


> Any one had biometric April/May and still waiting. I noticed they have processed all of June and have now passed to July and August


Yep. My biometrics were 27 April in Vancouver. On 19 July declared non-straightforward because a document they didn't ask for in the guidelines wasn't provided. I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Mimi.

MA17 said:


> Any one had biometric April/May and still waiting. I noticed they have processed all of June and have now passed to July and August



April 10th 

Basically the same exact thing poliphilus said above.


----------



## AussieBoo

MA17 said:


> Any one had biometric April/May and still waiting. I noticed they have processed all of June and have now passed to July and August


Why do you think that? I did my biometrics on 30 June in Brisbane.....still waiting and have received no emails about it being non standard.


----------



## MA17

Poliphulis 
26th April and we had not straightforward email on 20th July...i forgot to mention that especially if you are classified as not straightforward even if you send the required doc. You are still go to the start point of waiting.


----------



## MA17

AussieBoo
Because many June July applications are processed within 60 days if they did not receive a not straitghforward email.


----------



## Clairey

MA17 said:


> Any one had biometric April/May and still waiting. I noticed they have processed all of June and have now passed to July and August


My husband did his biometrics on 8th May. We received the documents back two weeks after sending them but haven't heard a thing since. I called them too and they said they would respond within 15 days but never got a response from that either. ?


----------



## kenwood

Did biometrics 20th June. I also got the 'not straightforward' email am still waiting. How do you escalate a case?


----------



## kenwood

I'm curious does anyone else who's waiting VAF number start with with 5?

Mines 548823 and on the tracker it says unrecognised. I was just wondering what number they might be up to in processing but don't even know if they work like that.


----------



## garyede

MA17 said:


> Any one had biometric April/May and still waiting. I noticed they have processed all of June and have now passed to July and August


Can you send me the link please


----------



## MA17

It is not via a link i am seeing this in many forums....only people received not straightforward email are stuck...there are still few June cases are waiting but those have got the not. Str...email too. Why they dont clear Apr and May first after receiving the required docs because they are gaining June straitghforward application and finish them off within exactly 60 days to hit their target...this is my understanding...my husband went to VAF centre where he applied and staff working there are fuming because what's going on is not acceptable and people are complaining...lets hope all of April and May we hear good news soon sooon sooooon x


----------



## Dr038293

We applied 28th June on priority so our 60 day mark hits on this coming Wednesday... Nervously opening up email anticipation of the dreaded 'not straightforward' notice... Keeping everything crossed 

I have noticed all over forums that the most people waiting well over 60 days, some with no clue as to why it's been deemed complicated have been from April/may though.. what's going on there? If applications from these months have been randomly selected to be put to one side while they play catch up that takes unfair to a whole new level!!


----------



## Clairey

Has anyone else applied back in May and literally heard nothing? We got our document's back 2 weeks after submitting them. Though haven't heard a thing, It's like it's fallen into a black hole somewhere?


----------



## stellie

My application was 58 working days ago for spouse visa extension (sorry if this thread is just for out of country applications) and normal service standards are meant to be 8 calendar weeks I called them by now 5 times, 
second time I called no record of first call so I got a reference no, third time they told me they got my details wrong, 4th time told they have sent an email asked if I haven't received it been told someone will call me no one did and 5th call, I am told to wait another 5 working days, don't forget I had to wait in-between those 5 calls for 3-5 working days, its hopeless


----------



## j4v3d

stellie said:


> My application was 58 working days ago for spouse visa extension (sorry if this thread is just for out of country applications) and normal service standards are meant to be 8 calendar weeks I called them by now 5 times,
> second time I called no record of first call so I got a reference no, third time they told me they got my details wrong, 4th time told they have sent an email asked if I haven't received it been told someone will call me no one did and 5th call, I am told to wait another 5 working days, don't forget I had to wait in-between those 5 calls for 3-5 working days, its hopeless


Absolute shambles. HO need to get their stuff in order.


----------



## JessyL772

Clairey said:


> Has anyone else applied back in May and literally heard nothing? We got our document's back 2 weeks after submitting them. Though haven't heard a thing, It's like it's fallen into a black hole somewhere?


Second escalation and still nothing, Clairey. I called today to escalate again but they told me that since today is the 15th day that I have to call back on Monday :-/ this feels so bloody HOPELESS!


----------



## CJO1987

I just wanted to say thank you for this specific thread but just the entire site in general has been super helpful for me! I have no one to defer to in this situation (American married to a British Citizen) and it's been hard feeling alone, as I'm sure most of you understand. This topic helped me keep track of the timelines for a UK visa for a US citizen this year so I felt (a tiny bit) more comfortable with the waiting game. So thank you all for sharing and keeping this thread open for so many years!
On that note, here's my timeline now that I FINALLY got my email!!!!!


----------



## JessyL772

kenwood said:


> I'm curious does anyone else who's waiting VAF number start with with 5?
> 
> Mines 548823 and on the tracker it says unrecognised. I was just wondering what number they might be up to in processing but don't even know if they work like that.


Mines 481174 and still nothing.


----------



## MA17

Mine 455... and still waiting grrrr


----------



## Mimi.

mine is 435... -_-


----------



## Mimi.

Honestly my patience is running thin now. Next month is right around the corner and it'd make 6 months since biometrics. Just figuring out when it would be the appropriate time to make a *4th escalation* as if that will do anything! lol


----------



## TabassumQureshi

Mimi. said:


> Honestly my patience is running thin now. Next month is right around the corner and it'd make 6 months since biometrics. Just figuring out when it would be the appropriate time to make a *4th escalation* as if that will do anything! lol


My case has been escalated 3 times, we applied priority service in December 2016 and still waiting. It's just one big joke.


----------



## Mimi.

TabassumQureshi said:


> My case has been escalated 3 times, we applied priority service in December 2016 and still waiting. It's just one big joke.


Have you tried calling? From what I've read on here your case seems to be taking the longest! I'm so sorry they're doing this to you. I really do hope you hear soon. :fingerscrossed: Keep your spirits up.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

MA17 said:


> Any one had biometric April/May and still waiting. I noticed they have processed all of June and have now passed to July and August



I had my biometrics on 10th May. Still waiting. It's absolutely ridiculous and horrible. They can't just hold your passport for so long. They are even charging so much fees for god knows what. Why are they doing this ? It's really bad. They asked me for additional documents on 2nd August which I had already sent in the first place but then I again have to email them, I thought it might take another 15 days. But it's already half way September and no replies whatsoever. Have escalated my case twice. Second time the woman said that she will pass the case to her manager. But honestly speaking they are just fooling people. They should understand it's not a work or a tourist visa. It's something bigger than that. I haven't met my fiance for a year now. They said 60 days and in the escalation they said withing 15 days. This is too much to handle. I can't even live my life properly here because I don't know what's in store for the future. It's wrong


----------



## Clairey

JessyL772 said:


> Clairey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else applied back in May and literally heard nothing? We got our document's back 2 weeks after submitting them. Though haven't heard a thing, It's like it's fallen into a black hole somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Second escalation and still nothing, Clairey. I called today to escalate again but they told me that since today is the 15th day that I have to call back on Monday :-/ this feels so bloody HOPELESS!
Click to expand...

Hi Jessy you must have spent a fortune on calls! I never heard anything from my first call. Am contemplating complaining not sure it will get me very far though!


----------



## JessyL772

Clairey said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clairey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else applied back in May and literally heard nothing? We got our document's back 2 weeks after submitting them. Though haven't heard a thing, It's like it's fallen into a black hole somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Second escalation and still nothing, Clairey. I called today to escalate again but they told me that since today is the 15th day that I have to call back on Monday :-/ this feels so bloody HOPELESS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jessy you must have spent a fortune on calls! I never heard anything from my first call. Am contemplating complaining not sure it will get me very far though!
Click to expand...

I can't even remember how many times I've called this stupid service... probably a dozen times at least. :-(


----------



## Clairey

Jessy have you received any it's not straight forward emails or just heard nothing like us?


----------



## JessyL772

Clairey said:


> Jessy have you received any it's not straight forward emails or just heard nothing like us?


I received my not straight forward email in the 12th week, day 56. This came after they requested a document that I was pretty certain was already included with my application packet.


----------



## j4v3d

Any recent decisions on here?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

JessyL772 said:


> Clairey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jessy have you received any it's not straight forward emails or just heard nothing like us?
> 
> 
> 
> I received my not straight forward email in the 12th week, day 56. This came after they requested a document that I was pretty certain was already included with my application packet.
Click to expand...

Hi Jessy, I also received a not straightforward email on 59th day and they asked me for 3 documents that I remember sending them already but I still emailed them. I took my biometrics on 10th may. The documents were requested on 2nd August. I think our timelines are identical Jessy.


----------



## Clairey

Ragnarlöthbrøk,
My husband did his biometrics in India on 8th May so our timelines are super close! We've heard nothing though since submitting our application though.


----------



## j4v3d

It sucks when you wait to like the 59th day or 60th and they get in touch to request documents that you've already sent.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Clairey said:


> Ragnarlöthbrøk,
> My husband did his biometrics in India on 8th May so our timelines are super close! We've heard nothing though since submitting our application though.


I also have applied from India. New delhi. I did heard from them on the 59th day. Received two mails one for the case not being straightforward and the other requesting documents. It's strange that you haven't received any notification from them. Maybe you should call them ?. I called them twice and escalated my case twice. The second escalation time frame ends on 22nd September, the lady to who my fiance spoke to was quiet confident that we would hear this time the outcome but it seems like they are just fooling people. Keep in touch. Hope we get to hear something soon. This whole thing I never thought would be such horrible because they said 60 days and it's already 93 days for me. Awful.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

Mimi. said:


> Have you tried calling? From what I've read on here your case seems to be taking the longest! I'm so sorry they're doing this to you. I really do hope you hear soon. :fingerscrossed: Keep your spirits up.


We have called, emailed, involved our MP but nothing seems to be happening. Thank you. I am trying to stay positive but i have just had enough.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> We have called, emailed, involved our MP but nothing seems to be happening. Thank you. I am trying to stay positive but i have just had enough.


Hope you hear something this week - seems from other forums there are some movements on clearing the backlog - not sure how true this is though. I hope i don't end up waiting long like you, i'll end up losing my sanity and my hair. All before the age of 30!


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

j4v3d said:


> TabassumQureshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have called, emailed, involved our MP but nothing seems to be happening. Thank you. I am trying to stay positive but i have just had enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you hear something this week - seems from other forums there are some movements on clearing the backlog - not sure how true this is though. I hope i don't end up waiting long like you, i'll end up losing my sanity and my hair. All before the age of 30!
Click to expand...

A lady who applied on 1st may received the visa this month after continuously pestering them through her fiance's MP. She's from India. I too believe that there's some movement but then again there are some people who are waiting since December and that just makes me freak out because that's almost close to a year of waiting. I wish after spending so much money atleast we all atleast deserve a proper tracking thing. Here we are just clueless. I left my job because I had to give prior notification for it and i thought 60 days would be fine. Now I just deal with my anxiety everyday hoping to receive a mail


----------



## Clairey

Ragnarlöthbrøk i did call them and they said they'd email us back within 15 working days to update us but we heard nothing. I've got my MP involved, she hasn't heard anything yet. I have now just sent an email to the complaints department at the home office because of lack of communication. Will see what happens. Keep me updated on your case. Good luck.


----------



## Clairey

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> j4v3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TabassumQureshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have called, emailed, involved our MP but nothing seems to be happening. Thank you. I am trying to stay positive but i have just had enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you hear something this week - seems from other forums there are some movements on clearing the backlog - not sure how true this is though. I hope i don't end up waiting long like you, i'll end up losing my sanity and my hair. All before the age of 30!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lady who applied on 1st may received the visa this month after continuously pestering them through her fiance's MP. She's from India. I too believe that there's some movement but then again there are some people who are waiting since December and that just makes me freak out because that's almost close to a year of waiting. I wish after spending so much money atleast we all atleast deserve a proper tracking thing. Here we are just clueless. I left my job because I had to give prior notification for it and i thought 60 days would be fine. Now I just deal with my anxiety everyday hoping to receive a mail
Click to expand...

 I hope this is true as we completed our application on 1st May! Is she on this forum? I totally agree we deserve more communication as per their visa standards on their website!


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Clairey said:


> Ragnarlöthbrøk i did call them and they said they'd email us back within 15 working days to update us but we heard nothing. I've got my MP involved, she hasn't heard anything yet. I have now just sent an email to the complaints department at the home office because of lack of communication. Will see what happens. Keep me updated on your case. Good luck.


Thank you. Good luck to you too. I hope that they atleast start looking at the applications that have exceeded the 60 day mark before assessing the present applications. It's very unfair. In this way we might as well have to wait forever because the queue would never end and they wouldn't bother giving decisions for the previous applicants.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Hope you hear something this week - seems from other forums there are some movements on clearing the backlog - not sure how true this is though. I hope i don't end up waiting long like you, i'll end up losing my sanity and my hair. All before the age of 30!



My case just seems unique. I don't think you will have to wait that long. I am meeting up with a solicitor on Friday. Lets hope he can do something. My MP hasn't heard back from the Home Office.


----------



## JessyL772

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Hi Jessy, I also received a not straightforward email on 59th day and they asked me for 3 documents that I remember sending them already but I still emailed them. I took my biometrics on 10th may. The documents were requested on 2nd August. I think our timelines are identical Jessy.


Our timelines really are very very similar! My Biometrics were taken on the 11th, and Clairey's was on the 8th. I was gutted that on the 56th day they ask me for a document that I was so certain was already included! I sent it back straight away and now I've heard nothing! Escalated my case for the third time today, as I heard nothing from the first two. I'm thinking I'm going to follow in Clairey's footsteps and email a complaint. I feel so incredibly defeated! I miss my fiancé!!! I haven't seen him since Thanksgiving, November 24th! That's nearly a year! And he can't come here due to a visa denial which is why I'm having to move there... and I can't go anywhere or do anything without my bloody passport. Ugh! They shouldn't take our passports until it's in the very last stages... it's not fair!


----------



## kenwood

I also got my not straightforward email on 58th working day, anyone else got this on 58-59th day?


----------



## Mimi.

kenwood said:


> I also got my not straightforward email on 58th working day, anyone else got this on 58-59th day?


I got mine on day 60 (July 3rd) -_-


----------



## JessyL772

kenwood said:


> I also got my not straightforward email on 58th working day, anyone else got this on 58-59th day?





Mimi. said:


> kenwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my not straightforward email on 58th working day, anyone else got this on 58-59th day?
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine on day 60 (July 3rd) -_-
Click to expand...

Such a bunch of BS!


----------



## Tommy420

Today marks 60 working days on my wife's settlement application (Japan, "Priority"). No "not straightforward" emails/ document requests... Just submitted first escalation.


----------



## Nick&mirauk

Hi 

My wife applied online 1st may in bali Indonesia standard application. Biometricts taken 24th May. Documents scanned at application centre on the 24th and then posted to Sheffield arriving 1st June. Returned 20th June. 

Recieved a not straightforward email requesting ielts results that had been included on day 59, Sunday 13th August. Re supplied the document on the same day. I have since phoned up 3 times and esculated the case but no response. We are day 85 now. On the last call I was told nothing can be Done it is already esculated and we have to wait . 

My biggest concern is that since the request for additional information we have no time frame and have been refused over the phone to be given a timeframe for processing or response to the esculation. I can also see that a number of other applicants are in simular positions. Has anyone been given a time frame or have an expection of when they will hear back after a not straight forward email.


----------



## AamirAamir

Nick&mirauk said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife applied online 1st may in bali Indonesia standard application. Biometricts taken 24th May. Documents scanned at application centre on the 24th and then posted to Sheffield arriving 1st June. Returned 20th June.
> 
> Recieved a not straightforward email requesting ielts results that had been included on day 59, Sunday 13th August. Re supplied the document on the same day. I have since phoned up 3 times and esculated the case but no response. We are day 85 now. On the last call I was told nothing can be Done it is already esculated and we have to wait .
> 
> My biggest concern is that since the request for additional information we have no time frame and have been refused over the phone to be given a timeframe for processing or response to the esculation. I can also see that a number of other applicants are in simular positions. Has anyone been given a time frame or have an expection of when they will hear back after a not straight forward email.


There is no SLA for 'not straightforward' applications. The regular service standards (95% processed in 3 months, 100% in 6 months) do not apply. They can take as long as they like.


----------



## Melodika

Nick&mirauk;13280930 said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife applied online 1st may in bali Indonesia standard application. Biometricts taken 24th May. Documents scanned at application centre on the 24th and then posted to Sheffield arriving 1st June. Returned 20th June.
> 
> Recieved a not straightforward email requesting ielts results that had been included on day 59, Sunday 13th August. Re supplied the document on the same day. I have since phoned up 3 times and esculated the case but no response. We are day 85 now. On the last call I was told nothing can be Done it is already esculated and we have to wait .
> 
> My biggest concern is that since the request for additional information we have no time frame and have been refused over the phone to be given a timeframe for processing or response to the esculation. I can also see that a number of other applicants are in simular positions. Has anyone been given a time frame or have an expection of when they will hear back after a not straight forward email.


Once you escalate it you have 15 working days to wait for an answer. If not then contact them again and check your emails everyday sometimes junk box.


----------



## j4v3d

Some people have escalated it a dozen times and still not heard a peep from Sheffield.


----------



## yoyolay23

For my application ,87 working days .non priority and escalate 2 time and 1 time called , costed 19 quids


----------



## Dr038293

I received this response from My MP yesterday...
Dear XXX,

We have now received a response from the Home Office which you can see below. It is looking like your case will be concluded by Wednesday of this week or shortly after.

Please let me know if you have any further questions.

Kind regards,

XXX MP
--------------------
Dear Ms XXX MP

Thank you for your email correspondence of 11 August on behalf of MRS XXX of (Address) about her husband, XXX Entry Clearance application.

I can confirm that XXXs Entry Clearance application remains outstanding. I hope it may be helpful to explain that our service standard is to make a decision on a settlement case within 60 working days. Last year 99% of decisions were made within these standards. If an application is likely to take longer than expected, we will contact the customer to inform them. As Mr XXX opted for our priority service, this means that his application has been pushed to the front of the queue to be assessed alongside other priority visa applications. These priority applications are still subject to the same 60 working day service standard, however it means that they will be assessed ahead of other visa applications of the same type. The 60 working day deadline for XXX application is 20 September 2017.

We are meeting service standards in the majority of cases, however this is the busiest time of year. We will contact customers if we require additional information or if their application will not be processed within the service standards.
-----------
Hasn't really told me anything I don't already know. Tomorrow is day 60 (from Spain, priority). asked my MP what my next steps are if we don't hear anything tomorrow, and she's basically washed her hands of us, told us not to bother contacting again and just wait for HO to get in touch.... Lovely! 
She says we should hear tomorrow but I just dknt know, I've got a feeling in pit of my stomach we aren't getting any progress this week, but still holding hope!


----------



## j4v3d

Dr038293 said:


> I received this response from My MP yesterday...
> Dear XXX,
> 
> We have now received a response from the Home Office which you can see below. It is looking like your case will be concluded by Wednesday of this week or shortly after.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any further questions.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> XXX MP
> --------------------
> Dear Ms XXX MP
> 
> Thank you for your email correspondence of 11 August on behalf of MRS XXX of (Address) about her husband, XXX Entry Clearance application.
> 
> I can confirm that XXXs Entry Clearance application remains outstanding. I hope it may be helpful to explain that our service standard is to make a decision on a settlement case within 60 working days. Last year 99% of decisions were made within these standards. If an application is likely to take longer than expected, we will contact the customer to inform them. As Mr XXX opted for our priority service, this means that his application has been pushed to the front of the queue to be assessed alongside other priority visa applications. These priority applications are still subject to the same 60 working day service standard, however it means that they will be assessed ahead of other visa applications of the same type. The 60 working day deadline for XXX application is 20 September 2017.
> 
> We are meeting service standards in the majority of cases, however this is the busiest time of year. We will contact customers if we require additional information or if their application will not be processed within the service standards.
> -----------
> Hasn't really told me anything I don't already know. Tomorrow is day 60 (from Spain, priority). asked my MP what my next steps are if we don't hear anything tomorrow, and she's basically washed her hands of us, told us not to bother contacting again and just wait for HO to get in touch.... Lovely!
> She says we should hear tomorrow but I just dknt know, I've got a feeling in pit of my stomach we aren't getting any progress this week, but still holding hope!


You should post the contents of that email on here for us to have a read, why has she washed her hands off you? As an MP they are there to help us, after all it's our votes that get them to where they are!


----------



## Amal12

ylyy131 said:


> We applied for priority from Rabat, Morocco, which aimed at 15 working days for a decision. After over 40 days with no news, I contacted my MP office, which managed to get in touch with the Home Office. We were told that the application was with the assessment team. On 27 August, the status on tracker website was updated to DECIDED, but after a few days I checked again it said the reference number is not recognised. I contacted my MP again and his secretary spoke to the Home Office and was informed that a visa has been issued and she gave me the VAF ref number!
> 
> Yesterday my fiancé received an email from TLS Rabat that his passport is ready for collection, and this morning he went to pick it up and praise to God there's that long awaited visa inside! Finally after 65 working days my fiancé received his visa today! The wait has been long, but all worth it at the end.
> 
> If you can get your MP involved, get them involved. It's very easy and you've nothing to lose. Wishing everyone still waiting for a decision the very, very best!


I also applied for priority fiancée visa from rabat. It is 32 working days now and no news yet


----------



## Tommy420

Tommy420 said:


> Today marks 60 working days on my wife's settlement application (Japan, "Priority"). No "not straightforward" emails/ document requests... Just submitted first escalation.


Update: My wife received 2 emails today from VFS informing her passport is ready to collect. Will find out her decision tomorrow, wish us luck!


----------



## j4v3d

Tommy420 said:


> Update: My wife received 2 emails today from VFS informing her passport is ready to collect. Will find out her decision tomorrow, wish us luck!


Good luck Tommy! VISA GRANTED! Has to be! Let us know the outcome tomorrow.


----------



## Tommy420

j4v3d said:


> Good luck Tommy! VISA GRANTED! Has to be! Let us know the outcome tomorrow.


I'm really hoping so! Will let you know tomorrow


----------



## j4v3d

Tommy420 said:


> I'm really hoping so! Will let you know tomorrow


Did you go priority or non-priority? Where did you apply from? Make sure to add/update you're timeline in the other thread


----------



## Tommy420

j4v3d said:


> Did you go priority or non-priority? Where did you apply from? Make sure to add/update you're timeline in the other thread


Priority, Japan (Osaka). Aye, will update the timeline soon!


----------



## Dr038293

j4v3d said:


> You should post the contents of that email on here for us to have a read, why has she washed her hands off you? As an MP they are there to help us, after all it's our votes that get them to where they are!


She wrote "if you haven't heard anything by the 20th September your next steps are to wait until the home office have contacted you as they have said they will get in touch if they need any further information" 

No mention of assisting us any futher or helping push an escalation etc (I know they don't count for much but still) if needby though I will be getting back in touch with her. Feel like we have been shunned! Haha yeah I did actually vote for her as well...


----------



## j4v3d

Dr038293 said:


> She wrote "if you haven't heard anything by the 20th September your next steps are to wait until the home office have contacted you as they have said they will get in touch if they need any further information"
> 
> No mention of assisting us any futher or helping push an escalation etc (I know they don't count for much but still) if needby though I will be getting back in touch with her. Feel like we have been shunned! Haha yeah I did actually vote for her as well...


If you have not heard back then follow up with the MP - I don't think you've been shunned. Good luck.


----------



## Dr038293

j4v3d said:


> Dr038293 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wrote "if you haven't heard anything by the 20th September your next steps are to wait until the home office have contacted you as they have said they will get in touch if they need any further information"
> 
> No mention of assisting us any futher or helping push an escalation etc (I know they don't count for much but still) if needby though I will be getting back in touch with her. Feel like we have been shunned! Haha yeah I did actually vote for her as well...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have not heard back then follow up with the MP - I don't think you've been shunned. Good luck.
Click to expand...

It probably is me taking it to heart a bit too much what with all the worrying. I mean I doubt she would turn me away if I contacted again it's just from previous emails asking her to assist me in checking the status I get the impression it's hassling her.


----------



## Amal12

Good luck Tommy. Can anyone plz let me know how to submit an escalation


----------



## garyede

Dr038293 said:


> It probably is me taking it to heart a bit too much what with all the worrying. I mean I doubt she would turn me away if I contacted again it's just from previous emails asking her to assist me in checking the status I get the impression it's hassling her.


My advice, keep pressing mate. do not let the HO or your MP set the agenda. What have you got to lose!


----------



## Dr038293

garyede said:


> Dr038293 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It probably is me taking it to heart a bit too much what with all the worrying. I mean I doubt she would turn me away if I contacted again it's just from previous emails asking her to assist me in checking the status I get the impression it's hassling her.
> 
> 
> 
> My advice, keep pressing mate. do not let the HO or your MP set the agenda. What have you got to lose!
Click to expand...

Sound advice Gary thank you. There really is nothing to lose is there, after 60 days it's open ended waiting isn't it. Its not the waiting that bothers us so much, it's just as long as there is an idea how long for...


----------



## j4v3d

Let's hope the remaining week or so of September we see a load of approvals. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyolay23

Visa applied date : 12 of May 
88 working days 
Escalated 2 times , and 1 times ph called by my solicitor 
No straightforward received on 59 working days 
Ph call received from HO on first escalation day
Asked about me and my wife and job 
I told her to call me back as I was talking with bank manager.she said no . I answered 2 or 3 question and asked my manager ph number .My manager corrected my wrong answers . I m still counting the days .i get depression everyday because I answered 2 ,3 questions wrongly , including marriage only date .


----------



## MA17

Pls guys any April/May application has been approved recently? Thank you


----------



## j4v3d

yoyolay23 said:


> Visa applied date : 12 of May
> 88 working days
> Escalated 2 times , and 1 times ph called by my solicitor
> No straightforward received on 59 working days
> Ph call received from HO on first escalation day
> Asked about me and my wife and job
> I told her to call me back as I was talking with bank manager.she said no . I answered 2 or 3 question and asked my manager ph number .My manager corrected my wrong answers . I m still counting the days .i get depression everyday because I answered 2 ,3 questions wrongly , including marriage only date .


Can see why you're stressing, HO are quite ruthless when making decisions on cases, if you've got marriage related questions wrong that could make HO doubt that the marriage is real. Fingers crossed it's not rejected and you get a decision made soon. 

What kind of questions did she ask you?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## MA17

When did she call you what date? After you received not straightforward email or before?


----------



## Amal12

Oo getting worried now. Is HO calling to get informations from sponsors


----------



## yoyolay23

No . I sent email for escalating . She called me on that day


----------



## yoyolay23

Yeah I got 3rd Aug not straightforward . I sent email to HO on 10 of Aug and received email to ask about my wife detail for escalating on 14 of Aug and called me at noon on 14 of Aug


----------



## yoyolay23

j4v3d said:


> Can see why you're stressing, HO are quite ruthless when making decisions on cases, if you've got marriage related questions wrong that could make HO doubt that the marriage is real. Fingers crossed it's not rejected and you get a decision made soon.
> 
> What kind of questions did she ask you?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 She asked me a lot . DoB . date of Marriage . Job address. Job role and asked my manager number .


----------



## cake

I applied visa three months ago and I received email saying not straightfoward after 60 days. They asked me for documents I already submitted, I sent them but haven't received any word since then. MP involved but nothing changed. Should I send email to UKVI or is it just waste of money ? So worried as my wedding date is coming so soon. Heartbreaking beyond words


----------



## poliphilus

cake said:


> I applied visa three months ago and I received email saying not straightfoward after 60 days. They asked me for documents I already submitted, I sent them but haven't received any word since then. MP involved but nothing changed. Should I send email to UKVI or is it just waste of money ? So worried as my wedding date is coming so soon. Heartbreaking beyond words


You and me both. I'm coming up on five months since applying. Don't bother with the help lines or emailing 'support' – it's a French contractor who has only nominal access to the entry clearance process, and their offers of 'escalation' are meaningless pacifiers that cost £1.37 per minute.

Hey! Fallen in love? Want to be with the object of your affections? Go to hell for months and months and months and months.


----------



## j4v3d

poliphilus said:


> You and me both. I'm coming up on five months since applying. Don't bother with the help lines or emailing 'support' – it's a French contractor who has only nominal access to the entry clearance process, and their offers of 'escalation' are meaningless pacifiers that cost £1.37 per minute.
> 
> *Hey! Fallen in love? Want to be with the object of your affections? Go to hell for months and months and months and months.*


They don't give a monkeys


----------



## Tommy420

Really happy to announce my wife got her settlement visa! Beyond relieved. Thanks for everyone's help on here. Good luck to everyone still waiting; wouldn't wish this experience on anyone.


----------



## Dr038293

Tommy420 said:


> Really happy to announce my wife got her settlement visa! Beyond relieved. Thanks for everyone's help on here. Good luck to everyone still waiting; wouldn't wish this experience on anyone.


Congratulations to you and your wife! All the very best for you both with the big move 

Do you mind me asking, was the online tracker updated to show a decision had been made or anything like that for you? 

We applied the same day in Madrid and haven't heard a peep since  the online tracker still showing 'received by UKVI.."


----------



## TabassumQureshi

Dr038293 said:


> Congratulations to you and your wife! All the very best for you both with the big move
> 
> Do you mind me asking, was the online tracker updated to show a decision had been made or anything like that for you?
> 
> We applied the same day in Madrid and haven't heard a peep since  the online tracker still showing 'received by UKVI.."



Could you please send the link of the online tracker you use.


----------



## Dr038293

TabassumQureshi said:


> Dr038293 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you and your wife! All the very best for you both with the big move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind me asking, was the online tracker updated to show a decision had been made or anything like that for you?
> 
> We applied the same day in Madrid and haven't heard a peep since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the online tracker still showing 'received by UKVI.."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please send the link of the online tracker you use.
Click to expand...

It's just the one on the TLS contact website, I'm not sure if it's reliable though


----------



## j4v3d

Tommy420 said:


> Really happy to announce my wife got her settlement visa! Beyond relieved. Thanks for everyone's help on here. Good luck to everyone still waiting; wouldn't wish this experience on anyone.


Congratulations Tommy, chuffed for you - now you can get on with life. 



Dr038293 said:


> It's just the one on the TLS contact website, I'm not sure if it's reliable though


Link would be appreciated.


----------



## plmok

sorry, the wrong post. Could any moderator delete this one please


----------



## j4v3d

plmok said:


> sorry, the wrong post. Could any moderator delete this one please


Congrats on getting the visa - was it priority or non-priority?


----------



## plmok

j4v3d said:


> Congrats on getting the visa - was it priority or non-priority?


ooops sorry j4v3d those info was for another member. It was a priority


----------



## plmok

Dr038293 said:


> Congratulations to you and your wife! All the very best for you both with the big move
> 
> Do you mind me asking, was the online tracker updated to show a decision had been made or anything like that for you?
> 
> We applied the same day in Madrid and haven't heard a peep since  the online tracker still showing 'received by UKVI.."


Hi Dr038293

For what i have seen the online tracker has not been working since mid Aug for applicants outside UK because a friend got her visa before that saw her number turn not recognized after mid Aug .

My husband sent mail asking for the update on the 58th day then they replied on the next day saying it has been decided.

Hope this helps


----------



## j4v3d

plmok said:


> ooops sorry j4v3d those info was for another member. It was a priority


Glad you got the visa in the end - a massive relief for you - i went non-priority.


----------



## Dr038293

plmok said:


> Dr038293 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you and your wife! All the very best for you both with the big move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind me asking, was the online tracker updated to show a decision had been made or anything like that for you?
> 
> We applied the same day in Madrid and haven't heard a peep since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the online tracker still showing 'received by UKVI.."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dr038293
> 
> For what i have seen the online tracker has not been working since mid Aug for applicants outside UK because a friend got her visa before that saw her number turn not recognized after mid Aug .
> 
> My husband sent mail asking for the update on the 58th day then they replied on the next day saying it has been decided.
> 
> Hope this helps
Click to expand...

Oh yeah have tried that one too, it's been saying not recognized for a while.

The one I keep checking is this ...
https://uk.tlscontact.com/es/MAD/index.php
Which is basically the website for the visa application centre we went to... It's just stuck at the same it's been the last 3 months  

I'm going to call tomorrow after work, which will be day 61


----------



## Tommy420

Dr038293 said:


> Congratulations to you and your wife! All the very best for you both with the big move
> 
> Do you mind me asking, was the online tracker updated to show a decision had been made or anything like that for you?
> 
> We applied the same day in Madrid and haven't heard a peep since  the online tracker still showing 'received by UKVI.."


Cheers Dr0! Our VAC was with VFS, they don't seem to have any tracking. Tried the Gov tracker a few times, but the GWF was always unrecognised. (Just tried it again on the off chance, but the GWF still doesn't work; I'm pretty sure they have patched it.)


----------



## applicant101

*Update!!*

Hi all, 

Hope I am posting this correctly. I've quoted my initial post. Just wanted to share my update. I applied on 17th July and I received my passport with the approval and vignette today. I received the email stating a decision was made and documents sent back to me on the 18th of September, so almost exactly two months. 

A few facts/notes on application. Hope it's useful: 
1. Biometrics on 14th July 
2. Sent to Sheffield on 14th July, received on 17th July
3. I paid the extra for priority service 
4. Called UKVI several times, but they were not useful until the most recent time which was on the 14th of September. I explained it had been 60 calendar days, and that I had paid for priority service. Because it was priority, they asked me to send some information via email because it had been over 30 working days so they could escalate my application. 
5. Four days after I sent the email, I received an email stating a decision had been made. Not sure if it was the result of the escalation though. 
6. Decision took 46 business days, 66 calendar days. 

I hope the above helps some on here and gives hope to others! 



applicant101 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I applied for a priority settlement visa on July 17th (date of delivery to Sheffield) from the USA. Any idea on how quickly they are turning priority settlement visa's around? I have a flight booked for the 25th of August to see my wife but I have a feeling I won't be hearing anything or have my passport back in time....?
> 
> Anyone's input/experience would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## j4v3d

applicant101 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope I am posting this correctly. I've quoted my initial post. Just wanted to share my update. I applied on 17th July and I received my passport with the approval and vignette today. I received the email stating a decision was made and documents sent back to me on the 18th of September, so almost exactly two months.
> 
> A few facts/notes on application. Hope it's useful:
> 1. Biometrics on 14th July
> 2. Sent to Sheffield on 14th July, received on 17th July
> 3. I paid the extra for priority service
> 4. Called UKVI several times, but they were not useful until the most recent time which was on the 14th of September. I explained it had been 60 calendar days, and that I had paid for priority service. Because it was priority, they asked me to send some information via email because it had been over 30 working days so they could escalate my application.
> 5. Four days after I sent the email, I received an email stating a decision had been made. Not sure if it was the result of the escalation though.
> 6. Decision took 46 business days, 66 calendar days.
> 
> I hope the above helps some on here and gives hope to others!


Congratulations 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyolay23

I m waiting 89 working days now .How I m playing this **** waiting game .  anyone like me applied on May (non priority) ?


----------



## poliphilus

yoyolay23 said:


> I m waiting 89 working days now .How I m playing this **** waiting game .  anyone like me applied on May (non priority) ?


27 April. Nothing, nothing nothing.


----------



## Clairey

yoyolay23 said:


> I m waiting 89 working days now .How I m playing this **** waiting game .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone like me applied on May (non priority) ?


 Day 96 for us. Haven't heard a thing.....at breaking point :-(


----------



## Dr038293

I phoned UKVI today (day 61) and was told a decision had been made on the application and we need to wait for his documents to be returned (by courier). No emails or anything from Sheffield or the VAC...
Everyday is going to feel like a year now until the package arrives, Got everything crossed!


----------



## Mimi.

April 10th. 117 days now. I'm wondering if I should request a 4th escalation. 

This is absolutely ridiculous now. The worst part is not being able to plan ahead for things. Life is on pause. I honestly don't know who else I can possibly reach out to for some answers cause it's not okay what they're doing. Sitting back and letting them take their sweet time is not an option I'm willing to give them. We pay good money for this bs service. I'm reaching 6 months in about two weeks and I bet you anything I'll still be waiting when that half year mark hits. 

I've been keeping calm and positive this entire time but today the reality of things has me feeling down. It's truly upsetting. As others have said on here these are peoples lives. I understand they're overloaded but they need to have a better system. 

How is it that people from April and May are still waiting. Or that person on this forum that's been waiting what was it 9 months? That's CRAZY.


----------



## MarryingAHighlander

I can't believe this is actually happening! I sent an email to get a confirmation they received my documents, because I never got an email and the tracking just said "Left at dock" so I've been freaking out for weeks. They replied to my email asking for the reasons I was escalating my case and I said I paid for priority and had wanted to travel at the end of September/beginning of October. All in all, 30 business days to get the Decision Made email. I will update once I receive my passport!


----------



## MA17

Lets wait for the 24th week it is not worth escalation as i assume all case who received not straightforward are kept aside until just before 24 weeks - 6 months. So dont waste your money


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Mimi. said:


> April 10th. 117 days now. I'm wondering if I should request a 4th escalation.
> 
> This is absolutely ridiculous now. The worst part is not being able to plan ahead for things. Life is on pause. I honestly don't know who else I can possibly reach out to for some answers cause it's not okay what they're doing. Sitting back and letting them take their sweet time is not an option I'm willing to give them. We pay good money for this bs service. I'm reaching 6 months in about two weeks and I bet you anything I'll still be waiting when that half year mark hits.
> 
> I've been keeping calm and positive this entire time but today the reality of things has me feeling down. It's truly upsetting. As others have said on here these are peoples lives. I understand they're overloaded but they need to have a better system.
> 
> How is it that people from April and May are still waiting. Or that person on this forum that's been waiting what was it 9 months? That's CRAZY.


I can relate with you. It's really painful. I feel so stressed all the time. I took biometrics on 10th May.


----------



## UKspVisWait

mber


I can't believe this is actually happening! I sent an email to get a confirmation they received my documents, because I never got an email and the tracking just said "Left at dock" so I've been freaking out for weeks. They replied to my email asking for the reasons I was escalating my case and I said I paid for priority and had wanted to travel at the end of September/beginning of October. All in all, 30 business days to get the Decision Made email. I will update once I receive my passport! [/quote]Ooh excellent.i did my biometrics on the 8th i am just hoping i will hear from them soon.If you dont mind..what email did you use to ask on you paying priority?i would like to email them on that basis.sigh...otherwise congrats

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

Dr038293 said:


> I phoned UKVI today (day 61) and was told a decision had been made on the application and we need to wait for his documents to be returned (by courier). No emails or anything from Sheffield or the VAC...
> Everyday is going to feel like a year now until the package arrives, Got everything crossed!


Congratulations - so many people have been in that situation as well where a decision has been made but they've been waiting weeks before they heard anything or received anything. Bonkers.


----------



## MarryingAHighlander

UKspVisWait said:


> Ooh excellent.i did my biometrics on the 8th i am just hoping i will hear from them soon.If you dont mind..what email did you use to ask on you paying priority?i would like to email them on that basis.sigh...otherwise congrats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I went on the gov.uk website and found the section about contacting UKVI (https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-inside-outside-uk). You have to pay to send the email, but it was worth the $7 to get someone to look at my application! I sent an email just asking for confirmation they received by documents and an update on the processing time. They replied and asked me why I was escalating my case outside the "standard processing time" aka 12 weeks. And they asked me detailed information about my application. I think it's no coincidence that two days after I replied to that email, they came back with a decision email. I highly recommend emailing them if you paid for priority. Mention that as your reason for escalation and that you're almost at the 30 business day mark. It's worth a try!


----------



## j4v3d

MarryingAHighlander said:


> I went on the gov.uk website and found the section about contacting UKVI (https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-inside-outside-uk). You have to pay to send the email, but it was worth the $7 to get someone to look at my application! I sent an email just asking for confirmation they received by documents and an update on the processing time. They replied and asked me why I was escalating my case outside the "standard processing time" aka 12 weeks. And they asked me detailed information about my application. I think it's no coincidence that two days after I replied to that email, they came back with a decision email. I highly recommend emailing them if you paid for priority. Mention that as your reason for escalation and that you're almost at the 30 business day mark. It's worth a try!


What kind of detailed information did they ask you and was this done over a phone call or email?


----------



## AamirAamir

MarryingAHighlander said:


> I went on the gov.uk website and found the section about contacting UKVI (https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-inside-outside-uk). You have to pay to send the email, but it was worth the $7 to get someone to look at my application! I sent an email just asking for confirmation they received by documents and an update on the processing time. They replied and asked me why I was escalating my case outside the "standard processing time" aka 12 weeks. And they asked me detailed information about my application. I think it's no coincidence that two days after I replied to that email, they came back with a decision email. I highly recommend emailing them if you paid for priority. Mention that as your reason for escalation and that you're almost at the 30 business day mark. It's worth a try!


It was a coincidence. You're American - they don't take as long to process US applications as others. Escalations don't accomplish anything other than making your wallet lighter.


----------



## MarryingAHighlander

j4v3d said:


> What kind of detailed information did they ask you and was this done over a phone call or email?


This was all done by email. Below is what they requested.



Full Name of Applicant:

Date of Birth:

GWF Application Number:

Immigration Health Surchage if Applicable:

Passport Number:

Place of Submission:

Type of Visa:

Date of Biometrics:

Nationality:

Applicants E-mail:


Reason for Escalation


----------



## j4v3d

AamirAamir said:


> It was a coincidence. You're American - they don't take as long to process US applications as others. Escalations don't accomplish anything other than making your wallet lighter.


It's around 30+ days where US applicants tend to here back or get a decision made email.


----------



## Mimi.

AamirAamir said:


> It was a coincidence. You're American - they don't take as long to process US applications as others. Escalations don't accomplish anything other than making your wallet lighter.


I'm assuming you mean if they chose priority cause I'm an American that chose non- priority and I've been waiting 117 days as stated in my other post. Had I known that was the case I would have paid the extra fee for priority. lol


----------



## j4v3d

Mimi. said:


> I'm assuming you mean if they chose priority cause I'm an American that chose non- priority and I've been waiting 117 days as stated in my other post. Had I known that was the case I would have paid the extra fee for priority. lol


117 days? Yikes! :boom:


----------



## AamirAamir

Mimi. said:


> I'm assuming you mean if they chose priority cause I'm an American that chose non- priority and I've been waiting 117 days as stated in my other post. Had I known that was the case I would have paid the extra fee for priority. lol


US applications, on average, take significantly less time to process than those made in other countries (with a few exceptions - Aus and NZ applications also seem to take less time too). Can see that on the timeline threads on uk-yankee where the average US application processing time is significantly lower than for non US applications.

Of course, this only applies to "straightforward" applications - all "non straightforward" applications are screwed at the moment unfortunately, regardless of the country you applied from or whether you applied priority or non priority.


----------



## UKspVisWait

@Marrying a highlander i sent that email and they gave me an auto respose that due to high volume of enquiries they receive they will get back in 5 days.I had provided IHS number GW number nationality ,names, where application nade from.I however a few minutes later got an email asking me for further details:date of birth passport number and my email....so i sent them back.waiting......

Moderator sent me some warning i dont know what that is and what i did wrong ...i admit i am new here and i probably am reposting things or not obeying rules...all unintentional.. dear moderstor i will get the hang of things ..apologies

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

UKspVisWait said:


> @Marrying a highlander i sent that email and they gave me an auto respose that due to high volume of enquiries they receive they will get back in 5 days.I had provided IHS number GW number nationality ,names, where application nade from.I however a few minutes later got an email asking me for further details:date of birth passport number and my email....so i sent them back.waiting......
> 
> Moderator sent me some warning i dont know what that is and what i did wrong ...i admit i am new here and i probably am reposting things or not obeying rules...all unintentional.. dear moderstor i will get the hang of things ..apologies
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Familiarise yourself with the forum rules & you'll be alright.


----------



## MarryingAHighlander

UKspVisWait said:


> @Marrying a highlander i sent that email and they gave me an auto respose that due to high volume of enquiries they receive they will get back in 5 days.I had provided IHS number GW number nationality ,names, where application nade from.I however a few minutes later got an email asking me for further details:date of birth passport number and my email....so i sent them back.waiting......
> 
> Moderator sent me some warning i dont know what that is and what i did wrong ...i admit i am new here and i probably am reposting things or not obeying rules...all unintentional.. dear moderstor i will get the hang of things ..apologies
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yeah I got the same moderator message, we weren't supposed to have any commentary in the timeline thread. Oops, new person mistake.

That's awesome you got replies back so quickly! In my opinion, spending $7 to get someone to have to look at your application is money well spent. I got the same email saying it could take 5 days but it took less. After I replied with all of the extra information, it took them two days to send back a "decision made" email. So I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Good luck!


----------



## UKspVisWait

MarryingAHighlander said:


> Yeah I got the same moderator message, we weren't supposed to have any commentary in the timeline thread. Oops, new person mistake.
> 
> That's awesome you got replies back so quickly! In my opinion, spending $7 to get someone to have to look at your application is money well spent. I got the same email saying it could take 5 days but it took less. After I replied with all of the extra information, it took them two days to send back a "decision made" email. So I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Good luck!


I hope we now posting under the right topic....now i am sending goodluck dust your way for a YES!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## harasdlw

52 BDs from non priority biometrics in USA, starting to feel twitchy we will get the not straightforward response before 60 days to allow the HO a get out clause. Still waiting to hear response back to MP from HO. Will be emailing an escalation after 60 days, if nothing else it will make us feel like we are doing something other than the endless waiting. No ref numbers IHS etc work but that isn't unusual.

Struggling a bit recently with how hard the long distance relationship thing is but doing everything I know I should be to help myself.

sorry to moan x


----------



## kenwood

Right if priority applications always end up going to the front of the processing list doesn't that essentially mean us non priority people could be waiting forever. Why don't they process people waiting more than 60 + days some waiting from frickin April and May first. God this waiting is emotional torture


----------



## TSRHM

MarryingAHighlander said:


> This was all done by email. Below is what they requested.
> 
> 
> 
> Full Name of Applicant:
> 
> Date of Birth:
> 
> GWF Application Number:
> 
> Immigration Health Surchage if Applicable:
> 
> Passport Number:
> 
> Place of Submission:
> 
> Type of Visa:
> 
> Date of Biometrics:
> 
> Nationality:
> 
> Applicants E-mail:
> 
> 
> Reason for Escalation


Thank you for putting this information up it really does help. My husband is american i am Scottish. we are moving back to Scotland with our 2 kids and applied for our visa this month. We got the email saying they received the application and documents on the 14th September. I didnt realize we could enquire before the 60 day mark. This is great to know that after 30 days we can email to check in. After paying for Priority i think $7 is totally worth it!!


----------



## poliphilus

kenwood said:


> God this waiting is emotional torture


The stress is killing us. My fiancée has developed a tic and her hair is falling out in clumps. I've literally forgotten the sweet comforts of being, some months ago, at the end of my rope. All this money, all this strain, all this perpetual fate-juggling imposed on people who want nothing more than to be together.

'Business' Day one zero five tomorrow, so that's fun.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

I am wondering if there's anyway that atleast we could know the people who are waiting since April may as to when we could actually get an answer. I look at my case as pretty straightforward, I don't know what's not straightforward in my application. Also the documents which they asked were already sent. So it seems just a way for them to buy sometime. But really it's 97 days, that's a hell long of a time to wait when they tell everywhere that 60 days is the maximum although the they do say 120 days but I can't imagine when we have already sent the documents after they were requested, it has still taken them 2 months from that to not even look at the documents and yet everytime I call them and escalate they case they say confidently that I would hear something in a day or within 15 days but I hear nothing absolutely nothing at all. They should understand that our life is in pause and we cannot plan anything. I thought I would marry my fiance in August then we thought September and now it feels like even October or November isn't possible. Imagine getting a no even that would be a disaster. Trying to keep ourselves positive by I still believe when we pay so much money atleast we deserve a proper customer service or something like that which can atleast calm our nerves rather than promises of getting heard in 15 days. I wish there was someone here on the website who atleast knew what's going on in Sheffield.


----------



## j4v3d

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> I am wondering if there's anyway that atleast we could know the people who are waiting since April may as to when we could actually get an answer. I look at my case as pretty straightforward, I don't know what's not straightforward in my application. Also the documents which they asked were already sent. So it seems just a way for them to buy sometime. But really it's 97 days, that's a hell long of a time to wait when they tell everywhere that 60 days is the maximum although the they do say 120 days but I can't imagine when we have already sent the documents after they were requested, it has still taken them 2 months from that to not even look at the documents and yet everytime I call them and escalate they case they say confidently that I would hear something in a day or within 15 days but I hear nothing absolutely nothing at all. They should understand that our life is in pause and we cannot plan anything. I thought I would marry my fiance in August then we thought September and now it feels like even October or November isn't possible. Imagine getting a no even that would be a disaster. Trying to keep ourselves positive by I still believe when we pay so much money atleast we deserve a proper customer service or something like that which can atleast calm our nerves rather than promises of getting heard in 15 days. I wish there was someone here on the website who atleast knew what's going on in Sheffield.


I don't think anyone on here knows the going on's inside Sheffield, we can only just speculate, it'd be awesome if there was some undercover reporter there to expose their dealings with applications. Have you tried speaking to a local MP?


----------



## MA17

Pls if any late April/May applicants have got their approval yet?


----------



## JessyL772

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> I am wondering if there's anyway that atleast we could know the people who are waiting since April may as to when we could actually get an answer. I look at my case as pretty straightforward, I don't know what's not straightforward in my application. Also the documents which they asked were already sent. So it seems just a way for them to buy sometime. But really it's 97 days, that's a hell long of a time to wait when they tell everywhere that 60 days is the maximum although the they do say 120 days but I can't imagine when we have already sent the documents after they were requested, it has still taken them 2 months from that to not even look at the documents and yet everytime I call them and escalate they case they say confidently that I would hear something in a day or within 15 days but I hear nothing absolutely nothing at all. They should understand that our life is in pause and we cannot plan anything. I thought I would marry my fiance in August then we thought September and now it feels like even October or November isn't possible. Imagine getting a no even that would be a disaster. Trying to keep ourselves positive by I still believe when we pay so much money atleast we deserve a proper customer service or something like that which can atleast calm our nerves rather than promises of getting heard in 15 days. I wish there was someone here on the website who atleast knew what's going on in Sheffield.


I feel exactly the way you do Ragnarlöthbrøk! I'm on day 95... on the 5th day of my 3rd escalation with zero contact since they asked for an additional document on my 56th day! It's outrageous and I'm losing all hope that my fiancé and I will be reunited and able to restart our lives together. This whole entire process has left me feeling so defeated. :-( I wish there was more we could do!


----------



## AamirAamir

MA17 said:


> Pls if any late April/May applicants have got their approval yet?


114 working days today - still waiting.

My worry is they've put us in the same pile as the 'on hold' applications which they're currently working through following the supreme court hearing. 

We'll be in for a long wait if that's the case since 5,000 applications were put on hold and people who applied in January are still waiting to hear back.


----------



## j4v3d

AamirAamir said:


> 114 working days today - still waiting.
> 
> My worry is they've put us in the same pile as the 'on hold' applications which they're currently working through following the supreme court hearing.
> 
> We'll be in for a long wait if that's the case since 5,000 applications were put on hold and people who applied in January are still waiting to hear back.


They've not even updated the visa processing times on the gov sites. Still says stats based on May applications processed.


----------



## JessyL772

j4v3d said:


> AamirAamir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 114 working days today - still waiting.
> 
> My worry is they've put us in the same pile as the 'on hold' applications which they're currently working through following the supreme court hearing.
> 
> We'll be in for a long wait if that's the case since 5,000 applications were put on hold and people who applied in January are still waiting to hear back.
> 
> 
> 
> They've not even updated the visa processing times on the gov sites. Still says stats based on May applications processed.
Click to expand...

I just checked that yesterday too. So frustrating! "100% processed within 90 days"... yeah right, that's a load of BS! 
HMPH!!


----------



## j4v3d

JessyL772 said:


> I just checked that yesterday too. So frustrating! "100% processed within 90 days"... yeah right, that's a load of BS!
> HMPH!!


You've got to laugh at it otherwise you'll end up crying and getting in to a state, it's a shame we can't do much during this process, you just feel helpless, it's like they are playing God with our lives. They get their wages and paid for a job that they can't do quick enough. Maybe get in some robots - it'll quicken up the process. Incompetent, just like the government.


----------



## AamirAamir

j4v3d said:


> They've not even updated the visa processing times on the gov sites. Still says stats based on May applications processed.


Did you mean to quote someone else? Not sure why you replied to me.

And it makes sense they haven't updated the figures yet - they need 60 working days from the 30th June to report June data, and today is the 60th working day, I believe. It'll probably be updated next week.

Regardless - those figures don't take "not straightforward" applications into account, from what I understand, so they're a misleading waste of time considering 25%~ applications are deemed "not straightforward".


----------



## Mimi.

AamirAamir said:


> 114 working days today - still waiting.
> 
> My worry is they've put us in the same pile as the 'on hold' applications which they're currently working through following the supreme court hearing.
> 
> We'll be in for a long wait if that's the case since 5,000 applications were put on hold and people who applied in January are still waiting to hear back.


Our timeline is very similar. Today marks day 118 for me. 

I received a on hold email but in that email it says your documents would be returned however my documents were never returned and a few minutes later I received the not straightforward email and a minute after that someone emailed me asking for additional information which I provided. They said they needed it in order *for them to make the decision*. They made it sound as if they would be the one to let me know the outcome so I got my hopes up thinking well it's on their desk it's in their hands they're looking right at it so I'm sure I'll hear back as soon as I give them the information they've requested. LOL that was in July.

When I requested the my 3rd escalation a few weeks back they said my application is STILL in a queue awaiting assessment. 

My guess is those that were placed on hold due to the supreme court judgement were sent back their documents?


----------



## JessyL772

j4v3d said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked that yesterday too. So frustrating! "100% processed within 90 days"... yeah right, that's a load of BS!
> HMPH!!
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to laugh at it otherwise you'll end up crying and getting in to a state, it's a shame we can't do much during this process, you just feel helpless, it's like they are playing God with our lives. They get their wages and paid for a job that they can't do quick enough. Maybe get in some robots - it'll quicken up the process. Incompetent, just like the government.
Click to expand...

I wish I could laugh but 95 days in and no end in sight.. I just feel defeated at this point.


----------



## AamirAamir

Mimi. said:


> Our timeline is very similar. Today marks day 118 for me.
> 
> I received a on hold email but in that email it says your documents would be returned however my documents were never returned and a few minutes later I received the not straightforward email and a minute after that someone emailed me asking for additional information which I provided. They said they needed it in order *for them to make the decision*. They made it sound as if they would be the one to let me know the outcome so I got my hopes up thinking well it's on their desk it's in their hands they're looking right at it so I'm sure I'll hear back as soon as I give them the information they've requested. LOL that was in July.
> 
> When I requested the my 3rd escalation a few weeks back they said my application is STILL in a queue awaiting assessment.
> 
> My guess is those that were placed on hold due to the supreme court judgement were sent back their documents?


Ahhh, ok.

I'm afraid I don't know much about the 'on hold' applications. We only got a 'not straightforward' message - not an 'on hold' one - so I haven't done much reading about the 'on hold' applications.

Sorry I can't help much here.


----------



## AamirAamir

AamirAamir said:


> Did you mean to quote someone else? Not sure why you replied to me.
> 
> *And it makes sense they haven't updated the figures yet - they need 60 working days from the 30th June to report June data, and today is the 60th working day, I believe. It'll probably be updated next week.
> *
> Regardless - those figures don't take "not straightforward" applications into account, from what I understand, so they're a misleading waste of time considering 25%~ applications are deemed "not straightforward".


Just realised the bolded bit is nonsense. I thought the stats were for _applications_ made in the month, but it's for _decisions_ in the month. My bad. Ignore me.


----------



## Mimi.

These were the following emails I received on *July 3rd*. 

*Email 1*
*5:47am * Eastern United States time

Following a Supreme Court judgment on Wednesday 22 February 2017, the Home Office has paused decision-making on some applications under Appendix FM to the Immigration Rules. The applications affected are those failing to meet the minimum income requirement for a spouse/partner visa and Appendix FM applications falling for refusal which involve a child.

The reason for this pause is to enable the Home Office to consider the implications of the judgment. All other applications will continue to be decided as normal.

As a result UKVI is currently unable to process your application and your documents are being returned whilst this pause is in place. If you submitted a passport with your application, this will be returned to you under separate cover through the Visa Application Centre where you applied.

As soon as we are able to conclude your application we will contact you on the email address you provided within your application.

*Email 2*
*5:49am*

Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days.

Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible.

We will write to you again if there is any change to this. Please do not attend the Visa Application Centre until you have been advised that your application has been decided and that your passport is ready for collection.

*Email 3
5:53am*

I have assessed your application and I require some further information. If this information is provided then I may be able to make a decision on your application. Please provide the following information:

Insert personal information blah blah blah 


And then on *September 4th* I received this email regarding my 3rd escalation

Thank you for your enquiry and please accept our apologies for the delay in responding to you.

Your application is currently in a queue awaiting assessment. It is our busiest period and unfortunately, we are unable to make a decision on your application on our usual timescale.

We understand this will be frustrating to you and regret any inconvenience caused.

We will contact you as soon as a decision is made on your application.

Thank you for your understanding.



*Hopefully by posting my emails it will make someone feel less alone if they have also received the same bs emails. I'm honestly so confused as to what's going on with my application. Again I never received back my documents from email 1 and I provided the information they requested from email 3 within the time frame they gave me. UGH* 

Anywaaaay happy Friday I hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Mimi. said:


> These were the following emails I received on *July 3rd*.
> 
> *Email 1*
> *5:47am * Eastern United States time
> 
> Following a Supreme Court judgment on Wednesday 22 February 2017, the Home Office has paused decision-making on some applications under Appendix FM to the Immigration Rules. The applications affected are those failing to meet the minimum income requirement for a spouse/partner visa and Appendix FM applications falling for refusal which involve a child.
> 
> The reason for this pause is to enable the Home Office to consider the implications of the judgment. All other applications will continue to be decided as normal.
> 
> As a result UKVI is currently unable to process your application and your documents are being returned whilst this pause is in place. If you submitted a passport with your application, this will be returned to you under separate cover through the Visa Application Centre where you applied.
> 
> As soon as we are able to conclude your application we will contact you on the email address you provided within your application.
> 
> *Email 2*
> *5:49am*
> 
> Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days.
> 
> Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible.
> 
> We will write to you again if there is any change to this. Please do not attend the Visa Application Centre until you have been advised that your application has been decided and that your passport is ready for collection.
> 
> *Email 3
> 5:53am*
> 
> I have assessed your application and I require some further information. If this information is provided then I may be able to make a decision on your application. Please provide the following information:
> 
> Insert personal information blah blah blah
> 
> 
> And then on *September 4th* I received this email regarding my 3rd escalation
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry and please accept our apologies for the delay in responding to you.
> 
> Your application is currently in a queue awaiting assessment. It is our busiest period and unfortunately, we are unable to make a decision on your application on our usual timescale.
> 
> We understand this will be frustrating to you and regret any inconvenience caused.
> 
> We will contact you as soon as a decision is made on your application.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hopefully by posting my emails it will make someone feel less alone if they have also received the same bs emails. I'm honestly so confused as to what's going on with my application. Again I never received back my documents from email 1 and I provided the information they requested from email 3 within the time frame they gave me. UGH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywaaaay happy Friday I hope everyone has a lovely weekend


Mimi, sorry to say but I only received two emails one was for not straightforward and the other requesting additional documents. It seems like your case has really gone one hold like Aamir said. Are you meeting the financial requirements?


----------



## Mimi.

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Mimi, sorry to say but I only received two emails one was for not straightforward and the other requesting additional documents. It seems like your case has really gone one hold like Aamir said. Are you meeting the financial requirements?


My husband earns more than what the requirement is. That was the least of our concern. 

Just find it odd I received those emails minutes apart. Am I on hold or just a not straight forward case.  As stated in my third escalation case my application is still in a queue wouldn't they have said its been put on hold if that were the case. I assumed since I provided them the information they requested in email 3 that email 1 did not apply. 

Feeling like a detective trying to crack their messages. lol


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Mimi. said:


> Ragnarlöthbrøk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi, sorry to say but I only received two emails one was for not straightforward and the other requesting additional documents. It seems like your case has really gone one hold like Aamir said. Are you meeting the financial requirements?
> 
> 
> 
> My husband earns more than what the requirement is. That was the least of our concern.
> 
> Just find it odd I received those emails minutes apart. Am I on hold or just a not straight forward case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated in my third escalation case my application is still in a queue wouldn't they have said its been put on hold if that were the case. I assumed since I provided them the information they requested in email 3 that email 1 did not apply.
> 
> Feeling like a detective trying to crack their messages. lol
Click to expand...

Lol. I think we will have to wait till 2018 for a decision. I can wait but to wait and get a rejection will be a disaster. I didn't got any on hold mail. I escalated my case twice but I wasn't contacted at all after the escalations. I don't know what they are doing. They should atleast start looking at the people who are above 90 days.


----------



## Clairey

Has anyone else applied in May, received their documents back but heard nothing?


----------



## cotswoldcouple

May I ask about this escalation you requested three times? Are you saying you paid the fee to email and asked for the status of your application? If so, I would like to do the same thing, however, I have contacted them through the email to request a refund of monies overpaid, so I don't know if I should ask on the status of my application and confuse them even further, since their response to the email was, which of the three refunds was I requesting. What are your thoughts? My application was sent on May 26 and received two emails requesting additional information that was given to them. To date no response or anything. What do you think?


----------



## Mimi.

cotswoldcouple said:


> May I ask about this escalation you requested three times? Are you saying you paid the fee to email and asked for the status of your application? If so, I would like to do the same thing, however, I have contacted them through the email to request a refund of monies overpaid, so I don't know if I should ask on the status of my application and confuse them even further, since their response to the email was, which of the three refunds was I requesting. What are your thoughts? My application was sent on May 26 and received two emails requesting additional information that was given to them. To date no response or anything. What do you think?


Yes, I paid the fee to email them. From experience requesting an escalation has done nothing for my case but every case is different. I think you should go for it and try. I'm sure if you explained why you're emailing them they won't get confused. Hopefully you have better luck than me.


----------



## j4v3d

Mimi. said:


> Yes, I paid the fee to email them. From experience requesting an escalation has done nothing for my case but every case is different. I think you should go for it and try. I'm sure if you explained why you're emailing them they won't get confused. Hopefully you have better luck than me.


Probably 90% of the time escalations don't do much. Every case is different. Fingers crossed you hear back soon. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Tomorrow is monday. Let's hope they start deciding applications from April may for non priority applicants that have submitted the requested documents and were said to be not straightforward. We are all well past 90 days. This wait is killing us all. Lord have mercy on us. They are just hanging us all giving lies on the telephone about getting contacted within 15 days. We didn't paid so much money for getting tortured like this. We paid money to be with family and start a new life.


----------



## j4v3d

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Tomorrow is monday. Let's hope they start deciding applications from April may for non priority applicants that have submitted the requested documents and were said to be not straightforward. We are all well past 90 days. This wait is killing us all. Lord have mercy on us. They are just hanging us all giving lies on the telephone about getting contacted within 15 days. We didn't paid so much money for getting tortured like this. We paid money to be with family and start a new life.


They don't give a **** on how much money we've spent, these people are heartless. Fingers crossed you hear back soon, seems like chaos at the moment. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

So, I called today and the guy from the Sheffield said that my case was escalated and all the checks on my application and documents have been done and it's waiting for a final decision. I will hear from them in a couple of days and will receive two emails. One email will be for the decision and other for passport collection. Can someone explain me if they really mean it or I am just going to have to wait more and if they really mean it ?


----------



## j4v3d

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> So, I called today and the guy from the Sheffield said that my case was escalated and all the checks on my application and documents have been done and it's waiting for a final decision. I will hear from them in a couple of days and will receive two emails. One email will be for the decision and other for passport collection. Can someone explain me if they really mean it or I am just going to have to wait more and if they really mean it ?


You'll just have to wait for those emails - there i no guarantee you will get it in a couple of days as they say - but fingers crossed that is the case for you.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

j4v3d said:


> Ragnarlöthbrøk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I called today and the guy from the Sheffield said that my case was escalated and all the checks on my application and documents have been done and it's waiting for a final decision. I will hear from them in a couple of days and will receive two emails. One email will be for the decision and other for passport collection. Can someone explain me if they really mean it or I am just going to have to wait more and if they really mean it ?
> 
> 
> 
> You'll just have to wait for those emails - there i no guarantee you will get it in a couple of days as they say - but fingers crossed that is the case for you.
Click to expand...

Thank you Javed. I pray for everyone in this forum because I know how worrying it is. I have developed severe anxiety and panic attacks. I really hope this week I get a decision and a positive response.


----------



## AamirAamir

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> So, I called today and the guy from the Sheffield said that my case was escalated and all the checks on my application and documents have been done and it's waiting for a final decision. I will hear from them in a couple of days and will receive two emails. One email will be for the decision and other for passport collection. Can someone explain me if they really mean it or I am just going to have to wait more and if they really mean it ?


Was told that about a month ago - we're still waiting. Hope you're luckier than us.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

AamirAamir said:


> Ragnarlöthbrøk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I called today and the guy from the Sheffield said that my case was escalated and all the checks on my application and documents have been done and it's waiting for a final decision. I will hear from them in a couple of days and will receive two emails. One email will be for the decision and other for passport collection. Can someone explain me if they really mean it or I am just going to have to wait more and if they really mean it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Was told that about a month ago - we're still waiting. Hope you're luckier than us.
Click to expand...

What did they tell you Aamir ? Was it on the phone or email ?


----------



## AamirAamir

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> What did they tell you Aamir ? Was it on the phone or email ?


My wife called them.

"Waiting for a final decision - we'll escalate it and you'll hear back in 15 working days".

They said something like that.

I wouldn't trust anything the helpline people say - they're only able to see the most basic information about your application.


----------



## alex98uk

We should receive our application back tomorrow. We applied for an EEA Family permit via Surinder Singh. 

Interview was 6th September, documents received on the 7th September and we find out the result hopefully tomorrow (Application is that Heathrow tonight). Around about a 12 day turn around.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

I received this email just now. Wtf. It's absolutely horrible first they were giving 15 days now they say directly to wait for a month and that too they aren't sure if they would be able to decide within a month. This is horrible. This is the mail I received



Dear Sir/Madam,



Thank you for applying for a UK visa.



Due to it being our busiest period, I am afraid we are unable to make a decision on your application within our usual timescale. We aim to make a decision on your application before 31 October. If for any reason we are unable to do so, we will write to you to update.



Staff at the visa application centres or contact centres have no influence on cases and cannot provide any further advice so we recommend you do not attend or call the contact centre. Please do not go to the Visa Application Centre until you have received written confirmation that a decision has been made on your application and that your passport is ready to be collected.



We understand this will be frustrating to you and regret any inconvenience caused.



We will contact you shortly to update you on what is happening



Thank you for your understanding.



Kind Regards,



UK Decision Making Centre


----------



## poliphilus

I just got it too. I'm clinging to a tiny hope: that non-straightforward applications are now no longer in the IGNORE pile, and will finally be looked at.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

poliphilus said:


> I just got it too. I'm clinging to a tiny hope: that non-straightforward applications are now no longer in the IGNORE pile, and will finally be looked at.


Did you contact them recently?


----------



## poliphilus

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Did you contact them recently?


My fiancé's MP has been calling for updates. I believe they tried again today. Judging from other forums, many of the people who received the mail are in the dreaded non-straightforward category, and have been waiting well past the sixty working days.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

poliphilus said:


> Ragnarlöthbrøk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you contact them recently?
> 
> 
> 
> My fiancé's MP has been calling for updates. I believe they tried again today. Judging from other forums, many of the people who received the mail are in the dreaded non-straightforward category, and have been waiting well past the sixty working days.
Click to expand...

I called them today morning and they said that I will hear a decision in a couple of days. Now it says it will be before 31st October or it can take even longer. I don't understand it because the guy told that all the checks have been done. Now they did ask me to send a document again which I did. The thing is when they have checked the application what's stopping them from making a decision. I see people from July getting visas and it breaks my heart that we all have been waiting since April may. What other forums do you follow ?


----------



## poliphilus

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> I called them today morning and they said that I will hear a decision in a couple of days. Now it says it will be before 31st October or it can take even longer. I don't understand it because the guy told that all the checks have been done. Now they did ask me to send a document again which I did. The thing is when they have checked the application what's stopping them from making a decision. I see people from July getting visas and it breaks my heart that we all have been waiting since April may. What other forums do you follow ?


I'm sorry to reiterate this, but the person you spoke to works for a company called Sitel, which charges £1.37 per minute to create the illusion that UKVI's process is 'transparent' and that they are responsive to the concerns of applicants. The person you spoke to has no insight into the entry clearance process.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

poliphilus said:


> Ragnarlöthbrøk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called them today morning and they said that I will hear a decision in a couple of days. Now it says it will be before 31st October or it can take even longer. I don't understand it because the guy told that all the checks have been done. Now they did ask me to send a document again which I did. The thing is when they have checked the application what's stopping them from making a decision. I see people from July getting visas and it breaks my heart that we all have been waiting since April may. What other forums do you follow ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to reiterate this, but the person you spoke to works for a company called Sitel, which charges £1.37 per minute to create the illusion that UKVI's process is 'transparent' and that they are responsive to the concerns of applicants. The person you spoke to has no insight into the entry clearance process.
Click to expand...

Ok. I don't know if I should be optimistic about the whole October thing. One more month of torture. ?


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Currently at 41 working days. The wait and anxiety is killing us!


----------



## poliphilus

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Ok. I don't know if I should be optimistic about the whole October thing. One more month of torture. ?


It could be a day. I know as well as you that all this uncertainty and waiting sucks, think how you'll feel when you can be together again.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

poliphilus said:


> Ragnarlöthbrøk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I don't know if I should be optimistic about the whole October thing. One more month of torture. ?
> 
> 
> 
> It could be a day. I know as well as you that all this uncertainty and waiting sucks, think how you'll feel when you can be together again.
Click to expand...

I agree with you. Let's hope to hear something positive soon.


----------



## Dr038293

Well it looks as though Sheffield are sending emails out to the masses this evening... Myself and so many others from another forum have been sent this..

"Dear Sir/Madam,

Thank you for applying for a UK visa.

Due to it being our busiest period, I am afraid we are unable to make a decision on your application within our usual timescale. We aim to make a decision on your application before 31 October. If for any reason we are unable to do so, we will write to you to update." 

What's really strange is that I called the helpline on Thursday where she confirmed a decision had been made and we now need to wait for the documents back... In a confused panic I called again tonight after seeing this email, and he confirmed that a decision had been made on the 18th September. He couldn't tell be why we had been sent this. I'm so worried, there's no communication telling us his passport is on its way back to him yet and now this, what the hell is going on over there?!

The 'deadline' for him getting his passport returned to him is the 2nd October apparently, so we shall see...


----------



## kenwood

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> I received this email just now. Wtf. It's absolutely horrible first they were giving 15 days now they say directly to wait for a month and that too they aren't sure if they would be able to decide within a month. This is horrible. This is the mail I received
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for applying for a UK visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Due to it being our busiest period, I am afraid we are unable to make a decision on your application within our usual timescale. We aim to make a decision on your application before 31 October. If for any reason we are unable to do so, we will write to you to update.
> 
> 
> 
> Staff at the visa application centres or contact centres have no influence on cases and cannot provide any further advice so we recommend you do not attend or call the contact centre. Please do not go to the Visa Application Centre until you have received written confirmation that a decision has been made on your application and that your passport is ready to be collected.
> 
> 
> 
> We understand this will be frustrating to you and regret any inconvenience caused.
> 
> 
> 
> We will contact you shortly to update you on what is happening
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> UK Decision Making Centre


I just got this too! Does this mean there actually going to look at it now? Or false hope?


----------



## Clairey

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> I received this email just now. Wtf. It's absolutely horrible first they were giving 15 days now they say directly to wait for a month and that too they aren't sure if they would be able to decide within a month. This is horrible. This is the mail I received
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for applying for a UK visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Due to it being our busiest period, I am afraid we are unable to make a decision on your application within our usual timescale. We aim to make a decision on your application before 31 October. If for any reason we are unable to do so, we will write to you to update.
> 
> 
> 
> Staff at the visa application centres or contact centres have no influence on cases and cannot provide any further advice so we recommend you do not attend or call the contact centre. Please do not go to the Visa Application Centre until you have received written confirmation that a decision has been made on your application and that your passport is ready to be collected.
> 
> 
> 
> We understand this will be frustrating to you and regret any inconvenience caused.
> 
> 
> 
> We will contact you shortly to update you on what is happening
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> UK Decision Making Centre


 Day 98 and we have just received this too. Our first ever communication from them since May!!


----------



## JessyL772

I received the same email. I hope they're not just trying to shut us up for the time being! Hmph!


----------



## ingrindwecrust

We haven't recieved that email. I don't know if that's a good thing or not!


----------



## j4v3d

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> I received this email just now. Wtf. It's absolutely horrible first they were giving 15 days now they say directly to wait for a month and that too they aren't sure if they would be able to decide within a month. This is horrible. This is the mail I received
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for applying for a UK visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Due to it being our busiest period, I am afraid we are unable to make a decision on your application within our usual timescale. We aim to make a decision on your application before 31 October. If for any reason we are unable to do so, we will write to you to update.
> 
> 
> 
> Staff at the visa application centres or contact centres have no influence on cases and cannot provide any further advice so we recommend you do not attend or call the contact centre. Please do not go to the Visa Application Centre until you have received written confirmation that a decision has been made on your application and that your passport is ready to be collected.
> 
> 
> 
> We understand this will be frustrating to you and regret any inconvenience caused.
> 
> 
> 
> We will contact you shortly to update you on what is happening
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> UK Decision Making Centre


Just seen loads of these emails today all over the immigration Facebook groups. Seems like a large amount of people have received them.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suhel786.

I didn't get one to applied on 2nd Aug


----------



## Suhel786.

Still wait been 40 working days today still decision..



ingrindwecrust said:


> We haven't recieved that email. I don't know if that's a good thing or not!


I didn't to when did you apply



ingrindwecrust said:


> Currently at 41 working days. The wait and anxiety is killing us!


Where you applying from??


----------



## nrs

*UK SPOUSAL VISA Processing Timeline*

Hello everyone. This website has been so helpful to me while I was preparing my documents for my UK spousal visa submission in the last few months. I have submitted my documents and now the waiting game begins! This is such a stressful period and I am unable to make any future plans as of now until i receive my visa or some sort of update from UKVI. Has anyone from Malaysia recently submitted (since August 2017) their documents via priority service and care to update on how long their visa application took? Any replies or feedbacks would be greatly appreciated. My timeline is as below:


----------



## AamirAamir

Decision email after 116 working days. Applied Priority, got not straight forward email on working day 60, no 'on hold' email. Let's see if the visa is approved.


----------



## Clairey

AamirAamir said:


> Decision email after 116 working days. Applied Priority, got not straight forward email on working day 60. Let's see if the visa is approved.


 Good luck. Let us know.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

AamirAamir said:


> Decision email after 116 working days. Applied Priority, got not straight forward email on working day 60, no 'on hold' email. Let's see if the visa is approved.


Best of luck Aamir. I am happy that the wait has finally ended for you.


----------



## j4v3d

AamirAamir said:


> Decision email after 116 working days. Applied Priority, got not straight forward email on working day 60, no 'on hold' email. Let's see if the visa is approved.


Good luck brother - wishing you all the best - i'm confident that the visa is granted.


----------



## MA17

Please can someone confirm uf you received this email randomly or after a call/ email about your status?


----------



## MA17

AamirAamir hopefully some good news for you. You are giving a hope that i may hear soon we have a close timeline . I applied on 26th April.


----------



## gratiaDei777

> Regarding Visa Application: XXXXXX
> For: XxXXXX
> 
> We are in receipt of your UK Visa Application however we are yet to receive your UK sponsor supporting documentation. Without these documents we are unable to make a full consideration of your application. Can you please ensure that your UK sponsor submits the documentation to the below address within 10 working days of this email.
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section
> PO Box 3468
> Sheffield
> S3 8WA
> 
> 
> If you have paid for the Priority Visa Service please ensure you clearly mark on the envelope that it contains priority visa documents.
> 
> In addition to the above, please also ensure that your sponsor provides a suitably sized envelope with appropriate postage so we can return all the supporting documents to your Sponsors UK address when the assessment of the application has been completed.
> 
> If we do not receive your supporting documents within 10 working days we will make a decision based on the information we already have on file. No further request for your supporting documentation will be issued.
> 
> With all correspondence please ensure you quote the above GWF reference number.
> 
> Please disregard this email if you have already submitted your documents.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> UK Decision Making Centre
> 
> 
> 
> This is an automated message - please do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered. UKVI contact details can be found at www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk


Dear All,

My spouse just received the above email (I am the sponsor).

We used the scan and send service from South Korea in late July.

Looks like they've lost some documents.

Does this happen often? What should we do?

Thanks.


----------



## MA17

Send them the docs again or go to where your partner applied and ask them to scan again they may lost it


----------



## randswifi

Dr038293 said:


> Well it looks as though Sheffield are sending emails out to the masses this evening... Myself and so many others from another forum have been sent this..
> 
> "Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> Thank you for applying for a UK visa.
> 
> Due to it being our busiest period, I am afraid we are unable to make a decision on your application within our usual timescale. We aim to make a decision on your application before 31 October. If for any reason we are unable to do so, we will write to you to update."
> 
> What's really strange is that I called the helpline on Thursday where she confirmed a decision had been made and we now need to wait for the documents back... In a confused panic I called again tonight after seeing this email, and he confirmed that a decision had been made on the 18th September. He couldn't tell be why we had been sent this. I'm so worried, there's no communication telling us his passport is on its way back to him yet and now this, what the hell is going on over there?!
> 
> The 'deadline' for him getting his passport returned to him is the 2nd October apparently, so we shall see...


Received this email yesterday as well - today marks 113 days for us as a priority application. We've called, emailed, involved our MP, but nothing. I had a faint glimmer of hope yesterday when I saw the email, but now that I know everyone received the same with the same date, falling back into despair


----------



## Mimi.

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> I received this email just now. Wtf. It's absolutely horrible first they were giving 15 days now they say directly to wait for a month and that too they aren't sure if they would be able to decide within a month. This is horrible. This is the mail I received
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for applying for a UK visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Due to it being our busiest period, I am afraid we are unable to make a decision on your application within our usual timescale. We aim to make a decision on your application before 31 October. If for any reason we are unable to do so, we will write to you to update.
> 
> 
> 
> Staff at the visa application centres or contact centres have no influence on cases and cannot provide any further advice so we recommend you do not attend or call the contact centre. Please do not go to the Visa Application Centre until you have received written confirmation that a decision has been made on your application and that your passport is ready to be collected.
> 
> 
> 
> We understand this will be frustrating to you and regret any inconvenience caused.
> 
> 
> 
> We will contact you shortly to update you on what is happening
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> UK Decision Making Centre



I became impatient yesterday and I emailed them again since we're less than two weeks away from it becoming 6 months and few hours later I received the SAME email. However I think it's just a coincidence and a generic email they've sent out to everyone that's been waiting as long as us because I got a reply today with my inquiry number from the email I sent yesterday.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Mimi, Almost everyone with not straightforward email earlier has received this email. There are some observations of mine which might be true or false but are positive. The first one is that this seems to be a generic email for all the backlog applications and not straightforward ones. 
One of the member Aamir has already received a decision today, he also received a not straightforward email, this means that they have already started looking at the backlog applications. Hopefully we will get to hear soon.


----------



## Mimi.

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Mimi, Almost everyone with not straightforward email earlier has received this email. There are some observations of mine which might be true or false but are positive. The first one is that this seems to be a generic email for all the backlog applications and not straightforward ones.
> One of the member Aamir has already received a decision today, he also received a not straightforward email, this means that they have already started looking at the backlog applications. Hopefully we will get to hear soon.



120 days today!  

I hope we start seeing some approvals very soon! Good luck to everyone waiting especially those that received the email! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Suhel786. said:


> Still wait been 40 working days today still decision..
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't to when did you apply
> 
> 
> 
> Where you applying from??



Its been 42 working days for us now. My wife applied from China. Apparently a decision will be made before 20th October. Its so close, but still seems so far away. Still havent recived my documents, and everytime I ask when I will get them back, the email isnt answered, or im fobbed off on the phone.


----------



## Dr038293

Is it fairly common for passports to be returned via courier with no acknowledgement or communication form UKVI or VAC via email? 

It's worrying us that he might get no notification or tracking number so he can make sure he is home the day it's due to be delivered to sign for it... Plus it would be nice to know something hasn't happened to it or its lost. 

It will be 2 weeks since the decision was made this coming Monday 2nd October! The service is utterly shabby throughout!


----------



## Holyoake333

I Received this email as well yesterday. (decision by October 31) Not gonna lie I was sooo excited, but a little scared now that so many others received the same message. 95 days for me and my son today.


----------



## Suhel786.

ingrindwecrust said:


> Suhel786. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still wait been 40 working days today still decision..
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't to when did you apply
> 
> 
> 
> Where you applying from??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been 42 working days for us now. My wife applied from China. Apparently a decision will be made before 20th October. Its so close, but still seems so far away. Still havent recived my documents, and everytime I ask when I will get them back, the email isnt answered, or im fobbed off on the phone.
Click to expand...

Av appiled for my wife from india, It's just a waiting game hope it comes soon.


----------



## Clairey

Suhel786. said:


> ingrindwecrust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suhel786. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still wait been 40 working days today still decision..
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't to when did you apply
> 
> 
> 
> Where you applying from??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been 42 working days for us now. My wife applied from China. Apparently a decision will be made before 20th October. Its so close, but still seems so far away. Still havent recived my documents, and everytime I ask when I will get them back, the email isnt answered, or im fobbed off on the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Av appiled for my wife from india, It's just a waiting game hope it comes soon.
Click to expand...

 My husband applied from India we are on day 100. I hope for your sakes it comes sooner for you both. It's a painful process....


----------



## Suhel786.

Clairey said:


> Suhel786. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ingrindwecrust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suhel786. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still wait been 40 working days today still decision..
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't to when did you applysettlement
> 
> 
> 
> Where you applying from??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been 42 working days for us now. My wife applied from China. Apparently a decision will be made before 20th October. Its so close, but still seems so far away. Still havent recived my documents, and everytime I ask when I will get them back, the email isnt answered, or im fobbed off on the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Av appiled for my wife from india, It's just a waiting game hope it comes soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My husband applied from India we are on day 100. I hope for your sakes it comes sooner for you both. It's a painful process....
Click to expand...

100 days.. I feel for you was it priority or non priority? I did mine as priority so hoping it will come soon..may Allah make it easy..


----------



## Mimi.

TabassumQureshi said:


> We have called, emailed, involved our MP but nothing seems to be happening. Thank you. I am trying to stay positive but i have just had enough.


Hi TabassumQureshi, I was wondering if you received the same email as us? Seems to me you've been waiting the longest out of all of us. Hopefully you hear something soon.


----------



## cotswoldcouple

Well I received the same email as the rest, "this is our busiest period and 31 October..... hopefully there will be a positive outcome. Good luck all!


----------



## TabassumQureshi

Mimi. said:


> Hi TabassumQureshi, I was wondering if you received the same email as us? Seems to me you've been waiting the longest out of all of us. Hopefully you hear something soon.


Hiya,

Yes, I have received the email stating that they are busy and will try to make a decision by 31st October. At first I was very hopeful but after seeing that so many people have received it I think it's just their way of buying more time. They are not responding to my MP either. I just don't know what to do. It will be 10 months since we applied on Monday


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

TabassumQureshi said:


> Mimi. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TabassumQureshi, I was wondering if you received the same email as us? Seems to me you've been waiting the longest out of all of us. Hopefully you hear something soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> Yes, I have received the email stating that they are busy and will try to make a decision by 31st October. At first I was very hopeful but after seeing that so many people have received it I think it's just their way of buying more time. They are not responding to my MP either. I just don't know what to do. It will be 10 months since we applied on Monday
Click to expand...

Why have you been kept waiting for so long ? It's absolutely ridiculous. 10 months holy moly ?


----------



## AussieBoo

Hello. I've applied non priority settlement visa from Australia. 62 working days so far. I haven't received the 'not straightforward' email nor the 'will try to make decision before October 31' email. I've emailed them to escalate our case, still waiting on a response to that. And so I continue to wait.....


----------



## gratiaDei777

Dear All,

I just sent an email ('applying from outside the UK') to UKVI.
It says they aim to reply within 2 working days;
Can anyone else who's already used this service tell me how long it usually takes them to reply?

Many many thanks


----------



## UKspVisWait

gratiaDei777 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just sent an email ('applying from outside the UK') to UKVI.
> It says they aim to reply within 2 working days;
> Can anyone else who's already used this service tell me how long it usually takes them to reply?
> 
> Many many thanks


I sent an email the other day.it said 5 working days for me ...however within 5 minutes they sent an email requesting some details of the application for example passport number etc.i sent back the detaila the same day which was thursday last week.hoping i hear from them soon.all the best.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Suhel786.

gratiaDei777 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just sent an email ('applying from outside the UK') to UKVI.
> It says they aim to reply within 2 working days;
> Can anyone else who's already used this service tell me how long it usually takes them to reply?
> 
> Many many thanks





UKspVisWait said:


> gratiaDei777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> I just sent an email ('applying from outside the UK') to UKVI.
> It says they aim to reply within 2 working days;
> Can anyone else who's already used this service tell me how long it usually takes them to reply?
> 
> Many many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I sent an email the other day.it said 5 working days for me ...however within 5 minutes they sent an email requesting some details of the application for example passport number etc.i sent back the detaila the same day which was thursday last week.hoping i hear from them soon.all the best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Can you please give me the email address that you email to..thanks 
Is there any updates on anyone getting there visa??


----------



## MA17

Stop sending email and calling such a waste of money.


----------



## Mimi.

gratiaDei777 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just sent an email ('applying from outside the UK') to UKVI.
> It says they aim to reply within 2 working days;
> Can anyone else who's already used this service tell me how long it usually takes them to reply?
> 
> Many many thanks


I've emailed them now a total of 4 times and each time it's been different. I've received replies next day and the most I waited was a week.


----------



## AamirAamir

Passport arrived and the visa was approved! Seems they processed it on Sunday. Took 116 working days in total (we applied Priority from Dusseldorf).

To the people waiting - contact your MP as soon as you get to 60 working days. The helpline/email helpdesk are useless, but your MP *can* help, though don't expect them to work miracles - they can only chase UKVI to find out the current status of your application and it will take at least 30 working days to get a response. I know it's not much, but it's better than nothing.

Best of luck everyone.


----------



## MA17

AamirAamir congrats so glad for you great news


----------



## Mimi.

AamirAamir said:


> Passport arrived and the visa was approved! Seems they processed it on Sunday. Took 116 working days in total (we applied Priority from Dusseldorf).
> 
> To the people waiting - contact your MP as soon as you get to 60 working days. The helpline/email helpdesk are useless, but your MP *can* help, though don't expect them to work miracles - they can only chase UKVI to find out the current status of your application and it will take at least 30 working days to get a response. I know it's not much, but it's better than nothing.
> 
> Best of luck everyone.


so happy for you! congrats!


----------



## MA17

Trying to call me MP since 2 weeks no reply to my emails or answering calls. This is rediculous.


----------



## Suhel786.

AamirAamir said:


> Passport arrived and the visa was approved! Seems they processed it on Sunday. Took 116 working days in total (we applied Priority from Dusseldorf).
> 
> To the people waiting - contact your MP as soon as you get to 60 working days. The helpline/email helpdesk are useless, but your MP *can* help, though don't expect them to work miracles - they can only chase UKVI to find out the current status of your application and it will take at least 30 working days to get a response. I know it's not much, but it's better than nothing.
> 
> Best of luck everyone.


Congratzzz...

Can you please give me the email address to send emails to thanks


----------



## j4v3d

AamirAamir said:


> Passport arrived and the visa was approved! Seems they processed it on Sunday. Took 116 working days in total (we applied Priority from Dusseldorf).
> 
> To the people waiting - contact your MP as soon as you get to 60 working days. The helpline/email helpdesk are useless, but your MP *can* help, though don't expect them to work miracles - they can only chase UKVI to find out the current status of your application and it will take at least 30 working days to get a response. I know it's not much, but it's better than nothing.
> 
> Best of luck everyone.


Congratulations Aamir - all the best for the future. Glad the nightmare is over for you.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

AamirAamir said:


> Passport arrived and the visa was approved! Seems they processed it on Sunday. Took 116 working days in total (we applied Priority from Dusseldorf).
> 
> To the people waiting - contact your MP as soon as you get to 60 working days. The helpline/email helpdesk are useless, but your MP *can* help, though don't expect them to work miracles - they can only chase UKVI to find out the current status of your application and it will take at least 30 working days to get a response. I know it's not much, but it's better than nothing.
> 
> Best of luck everyone.


Congratulations. I don't think contacting MP would help. It looks like they have started looking at not straightforward applications. Hopefully we all get to hear soon.


----------



## MA17

MP is useless especially mine didnt do anything i couldnt do she actually stressed more because they never reply to my emails and phone always on answer machine. Anyway nshAllah will hear some good news very soon.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

AamirAamir said:


> Passport arrived and the visa was approved! Seems they processed it on Sunday. Took 116 working days in total (we applied Priority from Dusseldorf).


Congratulations!

If it was processed on Sunday, does that mean they are working Sundays? I thought they are just Mon-Fri, with it being 60 'working days'.


----------



## j4v3d

ingrindwecrust said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> If it was processed on Sunday, does that mean they are working Sundays? I thought they are just Mon-Fri, with it being 60 'working days'.


They're working 7 days in order to clear the backlog and get their stats in order. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ingrindwecrust

j4v3d said:


> They're working 7 days in order to clear the backlog and get their stats in order.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Is that for certain? How can we be sure? Are we stilll just counting Mon-Fri as working days for the waiting time then?


----------



## j4v3d

ingrindwecrust said:


> Is that for certain? How can we be sure? Are we stilll just counting Mon-Fri as working days for the waiting time then?


Decision made emails are being sent out to people on Sunday's too, so yes looks like they are working weekends. They have no choice I guess. 

Business days will still apply - Monday to Friday.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ingrindwecrust

j4v3d said:


> Decision made emails are being sent out to people on Sunday's too, so yes looks like they are working weekends. They have no choice I guess.
> 
> Business days will still apply - Monday to Friday.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks! That gives me a little bit of hope that ours might be within 60 days! Just 16 more working days to go..


----------



## Suhel786.

ingrindwecrust said:


> AamirAamir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passport arrived and the visa was approved! Seems they processed it on Sunday. Took 116 working days in total (we applied Priority from Dusseldorf).
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> If it was processed on Sunday, does that mean they are working Sundays? I thought they are just Mon-Fri, with it being 60 'working days'.
Click to expand...

Do you think it will take 60 days or will it come before that.?


----------



## j4v3d

Suhel786. said:


> Do you think it will take 60 days or will it come before that.?


Toss of a coin, can be before or after, going by the trend it'll be around the 60 day mark (fingers crossed)


----------



## harasdlw

*paperwork back*

56 BD since Biometrics, non priority settlement from usa.
reference numbers not being recognised on the Beta trial system.

Only had my paperwork deliverd back to me in the UK today, feeling hopeful but not expecting anything yet. 

Want to shout scream jump up and down and cry, been together 3 years and only spent 10 months in total together


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Have you also had a decision made message?


----------



## TSRHM

Feeling a little nervous - it has only been 13 days since we got the email saying they received our documents in Sheffield( USA sept 14th) but yesterday 27th sept we received 2 emails one saying a decision has been made and another saying documents have been sent with our ups tracking number! This seems very fast considering all what I have read in here lately with visa delays etc. I wish they could tell you if it was approved or not rather than just having to sit and wait for it to arrive to know the outcome!


----------



## TabassumQureshi

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Why have you been kept waiting for so long ? It's absolutely ridiculous. 10 months holy moly ?


I know right, it's a joke. We did priority service! After 7 months they told us they didn't receive our documents which was a complete lie as these were sent in December on recorded delivery and returned back to me. I sent the documents again in July and i am still waiting to hear from them.


----------



## Suhel786.

Any updates on July?? Anyone got visa from july


----------



## j4v3d

TSRHM said:


> Feeling a little nervous - it has only been 13 days since we got the email saying they received our documents in Sheffield( USA sept 14th) but yesterday 27th sept we received 2 emails one saying a decision has been made and another saying documents have been sent with our ups tracking number! This seems very fast considering all what I have read in here lately with visa delays etc. I wish they could tell you if it was approved or not rather than just having to sit and wait for it to arrive to know the outcome!


Did you do priority? A lot of US applicants are being processed very quickly, 99% you've got the visa, i wouldn't stress too much, bet you the visa has been granted. 



TabassumQureshi said:


> I know right, it's a joke. We did priority service! After 7 months they told us they didn't receive our documents which was a complete lie as these were sent in December on recorded delivery and returned back to me. I sent the documents again in July and i am still waiting to hear from them.


You still waiting? What's the latest on you're application?


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Suhel786. said:


> Any updates on July?? Anyone got visa from july


I'm July 28th , still waiting.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Any April,may applicants that received a decision ?


----------



## Mimi.

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Any April,may applicants that received a decision ?


no  122 days

feeling pretty pissed off this week


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Mimi. said:


> Ragnarlöthbrøk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any April,may applicants that received a decision ?
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 122 days
> 
> feeling pretty pissed off this week
Click to expand...

Mimi aren't you the one who received the 'on hold' email as well ?


----------



## Mimi.

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Mimi aren't you the one who received the 'on hold' email as well ?


yup but then received the not straightforward email minutes later and then received another email asking for additional docs. 

Also when asking about my application weeks/months later they did not say it was on hold. Those that were put on hold had their docs returned to them and I did not. I'm assuming it's not on hold since we do meet the financial requirement we were just missing some papers on our application and that was one of the documents I provided after the not straightforward email. But honestly at this point who knows. 

I received the same email everyone else did a couple days ago about October 31st. Really wondering how they'll get to everyone in a month.


Just keep thinking how cruel it would be to get refused for a petty reason after so long.


----------



## harasdlw

ingrindwecrust said:


> Have you also had a decision made message?



Yes we did, the paperwork for Husband is going back to USA, hopefully he will be here soon. I was anticipating a not straight forward email this week tbh


----------



## harasdlw

Suhel786. said:


> Any updates on July?? Anyone got visa from july


We have had a decision made email today. Biometrics were on 11/07


----------



## harasdlw

Oh my goodness!!

the visa is awarded, 53 business days non priority

I am so happy, we have only spent 10 months together over the last 3 years 
#marriedlife


----------



## Suhel786.

harasdlw said:


> Oh my goodness!!
> 
> the visa is awarded, 53 business days non priority
> 
> I am so happy, we have only spent 10 months together over the last 3 years
> #marriedlife


Congratulations...


----------



## AussieBoo

Anyone from Australia waiting on their decision from June or earlier? Just had my first "your case has been escalated email" after I emailed them after 62 working days.


----------



## harasdlw

it is so hard the waiting and not knowing or hearing anything, Keep the faith and I pray for you all it is a speedy decision and you are all reunited soon.

I do have the FLR filled in to make it easier next time round.

Thanks for being such a wealth of knowledge and support


----------



## TSRHM

congrats!


----------



## nervousflyer

We paid Priority in July and currently on 43 Business days and counting....fiance is American. On other forums and subreddits, we have seen people now approved who only applied 10 BD ago so getting quite concerned.

No word from my MP yet and numerous phone calls simply telling us our application is being processed, we have not received any email like most people regarding any issues or the "not straightforward" email.


----------



## TSRHM

j4v3d said:


> Did you do priority? A lot of US applicants are being processed very quickly, 99% you've got the visa, i wouldn't stress too much, bet you the visa has been granted.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes j4v3d we sent Priority. Its silly what this process makes you do. You over think things and they stress about stuff you wouldnt normally! UPS email today states it will arrive Monday. So we should know in 3 days. Its just very fast response ..(13 days from day they received it) especially since reading about al the delays going on!!


----------



## Blatant_Reaper

*Urgent- VISA application UK*

Hello, 

I have the Russian citizenship but normally live since 13 years in Germany. I have the residence permit of Germany. So I am allowed to travel thought all Shengen-countries. At the moment I live in France as a volounteer for one year in a subcity of Paris. I am awared that I am not allowed to travel to the UK as they did not sign the Shengen-contract. I had made an appointements in the British VISA application Center in Paris for the 03.10.2017. I had already payed my VISA-FEE and have all neccessary documents. Now I have a question if I need a translation of my German residence permit or better said will the application Center accept me if I do not have a document in which is stated, that I have the residence permit of the country from which I am applying. In my case à French VISA or French residence permit. So will they accept me with my German residence permit or not? (the only two English words on the residence card are: résidence permit). 

I am thankfull for every useful answer and hope someone here can help me. 

With best regards, Vlad


----------



## j4v3d

harasdlw said:


> Oh my goodness!!
> 
> the visa is awarded, 53 business days non priority
> 
> I am so happy, we have only spent 10 months together over the last 3 years
> #marriedlife


Congratulations :rockon:


----------



## j4v3d

TSRHM said:


> j4v3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do priority? A lot of US applicants are being processed very quickly, 99% you've got the visa, i wouldn't stress too much, bet you the visa has been granted.
> 
> Yes j4v3d we sent Priority. Its silly what this process makes you do. You over think things and they stress about stuff you wouldnt normally! UPS email today states it will arrive Monday. So we should know in 3 days. Its just very fast response ..(13 days from day they received it) especially since reading about al the delays going on!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, let us know what the outcome is on Monday
Click to expand...


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Anyone from April May June not straightforward applicant received a decision. It's so painful and depressing to watch even September applicants getting the visa while we are waiting for months. Everyone paid the same money. Another week gone with no good news at all. Just can't keep calm anymore 101 working day today. ???


----------



## j4v3d

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Anyone from April May June not straightforward applicant received a decision. It's so painful and depressing to watch even September applicants getting the visa while we are waiting for months. Everyone paid the same money. Another week gone with no good news at all. Just can't keep calm anymore 101 working day today. ???


These September applicants you are seeing getting the visa, where are you seeing it and were they Priority or Non-Priority? I gave my application in at the start of this month.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

j4v3d said:


> Ragnarlöthbrøk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone from April May June not straightforward applicant received a decision. It's so painful and depressing to watch even September applicants getting the visa while we are waiting for months. Everyone paid the same money. Another week gone with no good news at all. Just can't keep calm anymore 101 working day today. ???
> 
> 
> 
> These September applicants you are seeing getting the visa, where are you seeing it and were they Priority or Non-Priority? I gave my application in at the start of this month.
Click to expand...

UK Yankee forum priority from USA. It's not about that, this way we would have to forever even Tabassum is waiting from December. I think her application should be dealt first. I don't understand how they are picking up the applications. They asked for extra documents which were already sent before but then again were sent as they demanded. They're not even dealing with our application and handing out visas to people who have applied months after we did. This is some real bs.


----------



## JessyL772

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Anyone from April May June not straightforward applicant received a decision. It's so painful and depressing to watch even September applicants getting the visa while we are waiting for months. Everyone paid the same money. Another week gone with no good news at all. Just can't keep calm anymore 101 working day today. ???


100 days today. Not straightforward email July 31st, Biometrics May 11th. :-/


----------



## j4v3d

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> UK Yankee forum priority from USA. It's not about that, this way we would have to forever even Tabassum is waiting from December. I think her application should be dealt first. I don't understand how they are picking up the applications. They asked for extra documents which were already sent before but then again were sent as they demanded. They're not even dealing with our application and handing out visas to people who have applied months after we did. This is some real bs.


Ah right, i'm on there as well.


----------



## Dr038293

Does anyone know of any reasons why the decision making centre can keep your passport for so long after making a decision? 
Decision made on 18th September and today the visa application centre have confirmed that according to their records it has not left Sheffield yet. 

It's so depressing seeing others find out their answer so quickly, the wait is crippling us!


----------



## MA17

I writing with tears 110 days no light. God please?


----------



## Mimi.

123 days and nothing.


----------



## MA17

Mimi what do you think the issues with our application? I sent all docs they asked for i dont want to call the useless call centre anymore..


----------



## j4v3d

Mimi. said:


> 123 days and nothing.


Wow - that is insane. I wonder who's waited the longest, so far i think it may be you.


----------



## Mimi.

MA17 said:


> Mimi what do you think the issues with our application? I sent all docs they asked for i dont want to call the useless call centre anymore..


I have no idea. I'm done trying to make up excuses for them. Although I'm happy for those who have heard back it's still absolutely heart wrenching seeing all these applications being processed when we've been waiting so much longer. Yes, our cases may have not been straightforward but we gave them whatever documents they requested within the time frame they gave us so there's no excuse as to why it's take this long. 


I wouldn't call them again seeing as the email stating they aim to make a decision on our application before 10/31 says "Staff at the visa application centres or contact centres have no influence on cases and cannot provide any further advice so we recommend you do not attend or call the contact centre."


----------



## Mimi.

j4v3d said:


> Wow - that is insane. I wonder who's waited the longest, so far i think it may be you.



October 10th will make 6 months


----------



## j4v3d

Mimi. said:


> October 10th will make 6 months


Fingers crossed you hear back before that 31st October mentioned date in the emails people have been getting. I feel for you.


----------



## Mimi.

j4v3d said:


> Fingers crossed you hear back before that 31st October mentioned date in the emails people have been getting. I feel for you.


I hope your theory is true that they're working 7 days a week. :fingerscrossed:
Can't even tell you how many times a day I check my gmail account.


----------



## j4v3d

Mimi. said:


> I hope your theory is true that they're working 7 days a week. :fingerscrossed:
> Can't even tell you how many times a day I check my gmail account.


Fingers crossed you hear back before 31st October. Bonkers that they can get away with it.


----------



## MA17

Mimi you are right no point calling. But lets hope we hear some good news too it is only me and you over 110 now. I am happy for who heard back and give me hope. I hope we get a positive news by next week.


----------



## Mimi.

j4v3d said:


> Fingers crossed you hear back before 31st October. Bonkers that they can get away with it.



Thank you! I hope we all do.


----------



## j4v3d

Mimi. said:


> Thank you! I hope we all do.


I'm at 17 days today since the Biometrics (Business days) - non priority


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Just received this.

Your UK visa application has been received and is under consideration.

Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we have been unable to resolve your application within our customer service targets. Please be assured that we aim to make a decision as soon as possible. We will notify you via e-mail if an interview is required.

Please do not attend the application centre until you have been contacted by the VAC. This is an automated message - do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered. UKVI contact details can be found at www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk

Yours sincerely
Beijing Visa Section



***********************************************************************************


Absolutely devastated as I thought we were nearly ready to receive the decision. In reality what does this message actually mean for us?


----------



## ingrindwecrust

There's still 15 working days to go before the 60 days is up, why send the email so early? I'm totally gutted now as it seems like it's gonna be denied. It should be straight forward, we easily met all the criteria..


----------



## poliphilus

ingrindwecrust said:


> There's still 15 working days to go before the 60 days is up, why send the email so early? I'm totally gutted now as it seems like it's gonna be denied. It should be straight forward, we easily met all the criteria..


Breathe. This could go many ways, but it's unlikely to mean a rejection at this stage. Did they follow with a request for further documents? Scroll to the bottom of the email.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

poliphilus said:


> Breathe. This could go many ways, but it's unlikely to mean a rejection at this stage. Did they follow with a request for further documents? Scroll to the bottom of the email.


They didnt request any additional documents. We seriously met every criteria, easily. I just cant understand why they sent it. At least before we were counting down to the 60 days. Now we just feel demoralised, frustrated and anxious!


----------



## eternale

j4v3d said:


> Wow - that is insane. I wonder who's waited the longest, so far i think it may be you.


i am waiting for so long too, 103 working days  and our case was strong, no confusion every criteria was checked. A guy who applied from same place as me with non priotiry got his visa three weeks ago. So i dont understand how come they are not looking with an order.. hope we all hear from them soon. i never got a single email from them till that 31 october email that everyone got.


----------



## Mimi.

ingrindwecrust said:


> They didnt request any additional documents. We seriously met every criteria, easily. I just cant understand why they sent it. At least before we were counting down to the 60 days. Now we just feel demoralised, frustrated and anxious!


I was under the impression they only send out "not straightforward" emails when documents are missing?


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Mimi. said:


> I was under the impression they only send out "not straightforward" emails when documents are missing?


Oh really, thats interesting. We hired a solicitor who helped us put together the application. We definitely included everything that was required. Hmmm. I guess I'll be on the lookout for another email asking for further documents.


----------



## Mimi.

ingrindwecrust said:


> Oh really, thats interesting. We hired a solicitor who helped us put together the application. We definitely included everything that was required. Hmmm. I guess I'll be on the lookout for another email asking for further documents.


I could be wrong though. When I received my not straightforward email like 3 minutes later someone emailed asking for additional docs so def keep your eyes peeled. 

In my case the document they requested was actually missing from my application however other people on here have said they were certain they had already included the document with their application that UKVI requested and they basically had to resubmit. I wonder if they're losing paperwork or continuing to buy time.


----------



## randswifi

MA17 said:


> Mimi you are right no point calling. But lets hope we hear some good news too it is only me and you over 110 now. I am happy for who heard back and give me hope. I hope we get a positive news by next week.


I'm at 117 days as well (priority application). Hope we all hear something good soon out:


----------



## randswifi

Mimi. said:


> I was under the impression they only send out "not straightforward" emails when documents are missing?


I received my not straightforward email on July 11 and they haven't asked me for any additional or missing documentation. We hired a solicitor as well to review our application + I spent a solid 2 months of unemployment putting it together in painstaking detail so I know without a doubt there's nothing missing. I think the not straightforward can be for a variety of reasons. 

Going mad with this horrible feeling of complete limbo


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Mimi. said:


> I could be wrong though. When I received my not straightforward email like 3 minutes later someone emailed asking for additional docs so def keep your eyes peeled.
> 
> In my case the document they requested was actually missing from my application however other people on here have said they were certain they had already included the document with their application that UKVI requested and they basically had to resubmit. I wonder if they're losing paperwork or continuing to buy time.


I called them, they just said theres a huge backlog at the moment so just keep waiting. They said it shouldnt be anything to worry about in terms of being refused, just they dont have enough resources to process the applications currently...


----------



## Mimi.

ingrindwecrust said:


> I called them, they just said theres a huge backlog at the moment so just keep waiting. They said it shouldnt be anything to worry about in terms of being refused, just they dont have enough resources to process the applications currently...



They should just be honest if they need more time instead of worrying people claiming the application is not straightforward.


----------



## Clairey

eternale said:


> j4v3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - that is insane. I wonder who's waited the longest, so far i think it may be you.
> 
> 
> 
> i am waiting for so long too, 103 working days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and our case was strong, no confusion every criteria was checked. A guy who applied from same place as me with non priotiry got his visa three weeks ago. So i dont understand how come they are not looking with an order.. hope we all hear from them soon. i never got a single email from them till that 31 october email that everyone got.
Click to expand...

 We are on day 102 and heard nothing until that same 31 October email. Where are you applying from?


----------



## Suhel786.

ingrindwecrust said:


> Mimi. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong though. When I received my not straightforward email like 3 minutes later someone emailed asking for additional docs so def keep your eyes peeled.
> 
> In my case the document they requested was actually missing from my application however other people on here have said they were certain they had already included the document with their application that UKVI requested and they basically had to resubmit. I wonder if they're losing paperwork or continuing to buy time.
> 
> 
> 
> I called them, they just said theres a huge backlog at the moment so just keep waiting. They said it shouldnt be anything to worry about in terms of being refused, just they dont have enough resources to process the applications currently...
Click to expand...

Av not had no emails or my docs yet..
Don't know what's going on..


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Mimi. said:


> They should just be honest if they need more time instead of worrying people claiming the application is not straightforward.


From a chat group my wife is in, it seems a lot of people applying from China also received this message yesterday. It just seems to be a general message to chinese applicants. This would also maybe explain the way its worded "we have been unable to resolve within our targets", which would suggest we are right on on the 60 day deadline, when we're only at day 45. Surely it would have said "It will be unlikely that....."

It makes me feel better that its just a generic email rather than it being something specifically related to our case. .... I have clearly thought about this way too much, but it shows how desperate this situation can make you!


----------



## ingrindwecrust

ingrindwecrust said:


> Just received this.
> 
> Your UK visa application has been received and is under consideration.
> 
> Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we have been unable to resolve your application within our customer service targets. Please be assured that we aim to make a decision as soon as possible. *We will notify you via e-mail if an interview is required.*
> 
> Please do not attend the application centre until you have been contacted by the VAC. This is an automated message - do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered. UKVI contact details can be found at www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk
> 
> Yours sincerely
> Beijing Visa Section


Also, are other people receiving the email that states an interview may be required? Other email's like this i've seen be sent to other people dont say anything about interview?


----------



## j4v3d

ingrindwecrust said:


> Also, are other people receiving the email that states an interview may be required? Other email's like this i've seen be sent to other people dont say anything about interview?


That's a first I'm hearing of an interview being mentioned in an email. Has anyone else got a mention of this from an email they've received from Sheffield?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ingrindwecrust

j4v3d said:


> That's a first I'm hearing of an interview being mentioned in an email. Has anyone else got a mention of this from an email they've received from Sheffield?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


The email sentence was a different font size, definitely been pasted in with addition to the rest of the email. 

When I called the helpline a few weeks ago I nervously stumbled over giving them my wife's DOB. Do you think this is what could have triggered it? 

Would it be me as the sponsor who would attend an interview?


----------



## j4v3d

ingrindwecrust said:


> The email sentence was a different font size, definitely been pasted in with addition to the rest of the email.
> 
> When I called the helpline a few weeks ago I nervously stumbled over giving them my wife's DOB. Do you think this is what could have triggered it?
> 
> Would it be me as the sponsor who would attend an interview?


It's hard to say if it was over that D.O.B stumble, that may have put doubts in their heads, I really don't know, you'll just have to hope they don't interview you and they process the application. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ingrindwecrust

j4v3d said:


> It's hard to say if it was over that D.O.B stumble, that may have put doubts in their heads, I really don't know, you'll just have to hope they don't interview you and they process the application.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




I just totally panicked when they asked. I don't even know why! We've nothing to hide if they do interview us. But as you said, hopefully they will just process the application (quickly!)


----------



## Suhel786.

Clairey said:


> eternale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j4v3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - that is insane. I wonder who's waited the longest, so far i think it may be you.
> 
> 
> 
> i am waiting for so long too, 103 working days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and our case was strong, no confusion every criteria was checked. A guy who applied from same place as me with non priotiry got his visa three weeks ago. So i dont understand how come they are not looking with an order.. hope we all hear from them soon. i never got a single email from them till that 31 october email that everyone got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are on day 102 and heard nothing until that same 31 October email. Where are you applying from?
Click to expand...

Can anyone help me no emails no doc's back coming up to 45 working days???


----------



## gratiaDei777

Maybe some of you who are over 100 BD could write to the Guardian?
(The Guardian recently sent undercover investigators to the 2 Sisters chicken factory, which have subsequently suspended production [Google: 2 sisters suspend production].
Maybe the Guardian could send someone to work at the Sheffield Visa centre and show us[and the world] what's really going on inside)


----------



## MA17

Who is still waiting from April?


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Wow - that is insane. I wonder who's waited the longest, so far i think it may be you.


It's been over 200 days for me


----------



## Suhel786.

TabassumQureshi said:


> j4v3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - that is insane. I wonder who's waited the longest, so far i think it may be you.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been over 200 days for me
Click to expand...

I feel for you..av been waiting 45 days feels like months..just rang them today they saying wait till Friday now


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> It's been over 200 days for me


WOW. Simply speechless. You should get a refund whenever you get the visa. This isn't on. HO can't get away with this.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Suhel786. said:


> I feel for you..av been waiting 45 days feels like months..just rang them today they saying wait till Friday now


They said you will get a decision by Friday?


----------



## randswifi

MA17 said:


> Who is still waiting from April?


We're waiting from April 13th


----------



## MA17

Randswifi...have you received the 31st October email as well? I can't see many left from April only me and you I think...i am losing patience


----------



## Suhel786.

ingrindwecrust said:


> Suhel786. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for you..av been waiting 45 days feels like months..just rang them today they saying wait till Friday now
> 
> 
> 
> They said you will get a decision by Friday?
Click to expand...

They said to me to call on Friday


----------



## j4v3d

Suhel786. said:


> They said to me to call on Friday


Most likely you will ring and they'll give you the escalation crap like they do to many others.


----------



## Suhel786.

j4v3d said:


> Suhel786. said:
> 
> 
> 
> They said to me to call on Friday
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely you will ring and they'll give you the escalation crap like they do to many others.
Click to expand...

They said it's on last stage..


----------



## Mimi.

MA17 said:


> Who is still waiting from April?


April 10th. Still waiting. 124 days.


----------



## z5e

FYI for those applying from China we received my Wifes visa in 72 working days from application received email


----------



## ingrindwecrust

z5e said:


> FYI for those applying from China we received my Wifes visa in 72 working days from application received email



Thanks for that , how many days since biometrics?


----------



## z5e

About 77 I guess


----------



## j4v3d

Suhel786. said:


> They said it's on last stage..


I wouldn't trust one single word they say over the phone to you. 



Mimi. said:


> April 10th. Still waiting. 124 days.


Christ - the 100 club keeps appearing on most forums. What a mess Sheffield is in at the moment - let's hope they mop this mess up they've created this month.



z5e said:


> FYI for those applying from China we received my Wifes visa in 72 working days from application received email


Was it priority or non-priority? Congratulations as well.


----------



## z5e

Non-pirior


----------



## j4v3d

z5e said:


> Non-pirior


Ah right, don't forget to update/add your timeline to the timeline thread.


----------



## z5e

.... i posted it about 2 weeks ago lol


----------



## j4v3d

z5e said:


> .... i posted it about 2 weeks ago lol


Ah right, must have not gone far back then


----------



## ingrindwecrust

z5e said:


> About 77 I guess


Thank you very much. Currently at 46 BD. Hopefully not another 31 business days left to wait!

Congratulations on the visa!


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

102 working days today. Applied on 10th may. Non priority.


----------



## JessyL772

101 working days, non-priority - May 11th.


----------



## Clairey

103 days since biometrics. Application completed 1st May.


----------



## poliphilus

110 working days since biometrics on 27 April. Ready to snap.


----------



## j4v3d

Every time I see a 100+ day timeline it's like someone has repeatedly kicked me in the gut. Don't even know how some of you are coping. I'm at like 17 business days and struggling everyday.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suhel786.

j4v3d said:


> Every time I see a 100+ day timeline it's like someone has repeatedly kicked me in the gut. Don't even know how some of you are coping. I'm at like 17 business days and struggling everyday.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



I hope they don't take this long with us guyz...


----------



## JessyL772

j4v3d said:


> Every time I see a 100+ day timeline it's like someone has repeatedly kicked me in the gut. Don't even know how some of you are coping. I'm at like 17 business days and struggling everyday.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


And I?m applying from the US, so so much for US applicants being processed quickly :-/


----------



## Clairey

j4v3d said:


> Every time I see a 100+ day timeline it's like someone has repeatedly kicked me in the gut. Don't even know how some of you are coping. I'm at like 17 business days and struggling everyday.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 Im not sure we all are coping! This whole thing is one long nightmare....


----------



## JessyL772

Clairey said:


> j4v3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see a 100+ day timeline it's like someone has repeatedly kicked me in the gut. Don't even know how some of you are coping. I'm at like 17 business days and struggling everyday.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure we all are coping! This whole thing is one long nightmare....
Click to expand...

Definitely struggling.


----------



## harasdlw

JessyL772 said:


> Definitely struggling.



If it is any help, we stopped thinking of so many days or counting etc and got back to normal skype life etc, messaging throughout the day. It is totally the hardest thing ever. I did make note of biometrics counting up each week on the anniversary of receipt in my diary.
100+ days filled me with dread, so I counted out 100 BD and started to think we could hear by then if not a little later and just got on with same old same old.
I still second guessed myself has it been done right etc.

We had 56 BD non priority when visa was awarded


----------



## JessyL772

harasdlw said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely struggling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is any help, we stopped thinking of so many days or counting etc and got back to normal skype life etc, messaging throughout the day. It is totally the hardest thing ever. I did make note of biometrics counting up each week on the anniversary of receipt in my diary.
> 100+ days filled me with dread, so I counted out 100 BD and started to think we could hear by then if not a little later and just got on with same old same old.
> I still second guessed myself has it been done right etc.
> 
> We had 56 BD non priority when visa was awarded
Click to expand...

Thank you, but I have got on with everyday life as much as possible. Doesn?t make it easier being at the 101 day mark. But I appreciate your words of encouragement.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

I just received a random email at 6:30 uk time saying our case is now going to be escalated ( I hadn't even requested this ) no idea what to make of it


----------



## T5advice

Hey Folks,

Does all of you, whose been waiting for 100 odd days have recieved this "non straightforward" email? Is that why these cases are delayed? Did anyone get a visa after getting this mail?


----------



## Mimi.

I was actually wondering the same. Has anyone on here had their visa granted after receiving a not straight forward email?


----------



## UKspVisWait

Mimi. said:


> I was actually wondering the same. Has anyone on here had their visa granted after receiving a not straight forward email?


Guys i received an email saying i must provide financial evidence and degree taught in english thing within 5 working days which were already provided i hope this means something...anyway it could mean so many things but i am hopeful

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JessyL772

Mimi. said:


> I was actually wondering the same. Has anyone on here had their visa granted after receiving a not straight forward email?


I received my decision made email, it came through late last night. My case was deemed not straightforward. We?ve put a call in to the MP to see if he can find out what the decision is. The wait is already killing me, I would hate if I have to end up waiting until my passport is returned to me. I hope it was granted! I will update once I know.


----------



## Mimi.

JessyL772 said:


> I received my decision made email, it came through late last night. My case was deemed not straightforward. We?ve put a call in to the MP to see if he can find out what the decision is. The wait is already killing me, I would hate if I have to end up waiting until my passport is returned to me. I hope it was granted! I will update once I know.


Good luck Jessy! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AmyA

Mimi. said:


> I was actually wondering the same. Has anyone on here had their visa granted after receiving a not straight forward email?


We had the not straight forward email and waited 7 months and still got the visa granted back at the end of August!!


----------



## Mimi.

AmyA said:


> We had the not straight forward email and waited 7 months and still got the visa granted back at the end of August!!


That's good to hear. It's a bit of a relief knowing that.


----------



## JessyL772

AmyA said:


> Mimi. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually wondering the same. Has anyone on here had their visa granted after receiving a not straight forward email?
> 
> 
> 
> We had the not straight forward email and waited 7 months and still got the visa granted back at the end of August!!
Click to expand...

I think AamirAamirs case was considered not straightforward too and they were granted the visa last week I believe !


----------



## T5advice

Lets hope all the not-straightforward applications get their decision soon. I am so happy that "Jessy" has finally recieved a decision after waiting for 100 days. It is like one gets our life back. I am going through the same waiting period and my application is non-settlement. On 57th working day and also recieved the not straightforward mail.


----------



## MA17

Congrats Jessy i am positive your visa is granted...i am on 113 days MP said they are working on it and there is a progress. Any idea what does this mean????


----------



## Mimi.

MA17 said:


> Congrats Jessy i am positive your visa is granted...i am on 113 days MP said they are working on it and there is a progress. Any idea what does this mean????



I'm on day 125 

Hopefully you hear this week. I have no idea on the progress of my application.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

JessyL772 said:


> Mimi. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually wondering the same. Has anyone on here had their visa granted after receiving a not straight forward email?
> 
> 
> 
> I received my decision made email, it came through late last night. My case was deemed not straightforward. We?ve put a call in to the MP to see if he can find out what the decision is. The wait is already killing me, I would hate if I have to end up waiting until my passport is returned to me. I hope it was granted! I will update once I know.
Click to expand...

I am so happy for you Jessy. Finally you received a decision. Our timeline is so identical. I feel happy for you. I am praying for you that the decision is a yes. 
I hope I get a decision too soon. Waiting anxiously. You literally made my day. Is there anything I should do ? I haven't contacted the MP but I have spent a lot of money on phone calls and escalations. Should I contact my MP too ?


----------



## cotswoldcouple

JessyL772 said:


> I think AamirAamirs case was considered not straightforward too and they were granted the visa last week I believe !


I hope you were approved as well Jessy! Sheffield confirmed receipt of my application on May 30, and I have received two emails for information that was already given to them. Hopefully I will hear something by the Oct 31 latest email. Do you think it is worth the time to contact our MP? If not, we won't bother.


----------



## j4v3d

JessyL772 said:


> I received my decision made email, it came through late last night. My case was deemed not straightforward. We?ve put a call in to the MP to see if he can find out what the decision is. The wait is already killing me, I would hate if I have to end up waiting until my passport is returned to me. I hope it was granted! I will update once I know.


Congratulations - it'll be visa approved. Let us know when you get the passport back.


----------



## MA17

Mimi 125 days i guess you received the dead line email of 31st Oct. ?


----------



## Mimi.

MA17 said:


> Mimi 125 days i guess you received the dead line email of 31st Oct. ?



Yes, I received it. I've been waiting since the beginning of April. Seems everyone that applied after me is hearing something. Just lost faith in them to be honest.


----------



## MA17

I know your feeling. Dont worry too much they are not working on date order so many May and April cases heard back recently lets prat we hear good news before the end of the week.?


----------



## Yanlady

Mimi. said:


> ingrindwecrust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really, thats interesting. We hired a solicitor who helped us put together the application. We definitely included everything that was required. Hmmm. I guess I'll be on the lookout for another email asking for further documents.
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong though. When I received my not straightforward email like 3 minutes later someone emailed asking for additional docs so def keep your eyes peeled.
> 
> In my case the document they requested was actually missing from my application however other people on here have said they were certain they had already included the document with their application that UKVI requested and they basically had to resubmit. I wonder if they're losing paperwork or continuing to buy time.
Click to expand...

Yes I am on this case. They asked the documents which exactly were included in my application. I applied for my child visa at the same time and the same documents were also included. It was VFS scan service, not sure if missing pages or the copies unclear so they asked for again. If they couldn't find in my application, they should be able to find in my child's application. I resubmitted immediately after receiving email and now am waiting for another 20working days which I believe it is unnecessary. They should double check the documents before asked so I wonder there should be scheme behind - find excuse to delay decision.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Yanlady said:


> Yes I am on this case. They asked the documents which exactly were included in my application. I applied for my child visa at the same time and the same documents were also included. It was VFS scan service, not sure if missing pages or the copies unclear so they asked for again. If they couldn't find in my application, they should be able to find in my child's application. I resubmitted immediately after receiving email and now am waiting for another 20working days which I believe it is unnecessary. They should double check the documents before asked so I wonder there should be scheme behind - find excuse to delay decision.


We posted from China rather than scanned and ours is still taking forever!


----------



## Dr038293

Well after over 2 weeks of waiting since the decision has been made today we finally received a tracking number and the passport should be delivered by Friday... Keep us in your prayers! 
We feel sick, dizzy, scared, nervous all rolled into one!


----------



## j4v3d

Dr038293 said:


> Well after over 2 weeks of waiting since the decision has been made today we finally received a tracking number and the passport should be delivered by Friday... Keep us in your prayers!
> We feel sick, dizzy, scared, nervous all rolled into one!


Good luck, will be visa granted. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

This is also worth reading http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-41096675?#

Incompetent Home Office in the press. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## randswifi

MA17 said:


> Randswifi...have you received the 31st October email as well? I can't see many left from April only me and you I think...i am losing patience


Yes I did receive that October 31st email. It gave me a slight hope (but also annoyance as that would be over the 120 working days - which is tomorrow ugh), but then I saw that almost everyone received it, so feeling more despair than ever now. I want to believe they'll have our applications sorted by the 31st but it's hard at this point.


----------



## Mimi.

j4v3d said:


> This is also worth reading Home Office visa delays 'inhumane' - BBC News
> 
> Incompetent Home Office in the press.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



That article just made me even more nervous and upset. I have no words for them. Absolutely horrible what they're doing.


----------



## AS3mx

Visa granted today! 
Thank god for the relief. 
Biometrics submitted 24th August 
Decision made 1 October. 
I?m fortunate that I didn?t have to wait as long as some of you here. 
I hope every one of you gets a decision soon, what UKVI next making us go through is torture. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Suhel786.

AS3mx said:


> Visa granted today!
> Thank god for the relief.
> Biometrics submitted 24th August
> Decision made 1 October.
> I?m fortunate that I didn?t have to wait as long as some of you here.
> I hope every one of you gets a decision soon, what UKVI next making us go through is torture.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


We're did you apply from??


----------



## Clairey

j4v3d said:


> This is also worth reading http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-41096675?#
> 
> Incompetent Home Office in the press.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 Can't believe someone had to wait 1001 days. Blimey. Also can't believe the amount it costs them to process and they add an extra 0 on to the cost and treat us so badly. 
We have never received the not straightforward email as they mention either and we are on day 104.


----------



## j4v3d

AS3mx said:


> Visa granted today!
> Thank god for the relief.
> Biometrics submitted 24th August
> Decision made 1 October.
> I?m fortunate that I didn?t have to wait as long as some of you here.
> I hope every one of you gets a decision soon, what UKVI next making us go through is torture.
> Good luck everyone.


Congratulations. Where did you apply from? Was it priority or non priority?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gratiaDei777

Thinking about it, it's no wonder they take so long.

It must be dreary work, repetitively checking forms . . . it's not like they're selling an exciting product. 

Also, it's not like they're eager to let in as many as possible. Must be stressful work for them (not to mention us).


----------



## j4v3d

Mimi. said:


> That article just made me even more nervous and upset. I have no words for them. Absolutely horrible what they're doing.


Vile people.



Clairey said:


> Can't believe someone had to wait 1001 days. Blimey. Also can't believe the amount it costs them to process and they add an extra 0 on to the cost and treat us so badly.
> We have never received the not straightforward email as they mention either and we are on day 104.


That's what infuriates those that have forked out loads of money. Doesn't cost much for them to process the application, yet they still mess with people.



gratiaDei777 said:


> Thinking about it, it's no wonder they take so long.
> 
> It must be dreary work, repetitively checking forms . . . it's not like they're selling an exciting product.
> 
> Also, it's not like they're eager to let in as many as possible. Must be stressful work for them (not to mention us).


They should be meeting their targets, they are no different to others that have a job where by they need to meet deadlines, otherwise they end up on the dole/sacked.


----------



## Suhel786.

Clairey said:


> j4v3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is also worth reading http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-41096675?#
> 
> Incompetent Home Office in the press.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe someone had to wait 1001 days. Blimey. Also can't believe the amount it costs them to process and they add an extra 0 on to the cost and treat us so badly.
> We have never received the not straightforward email as they mention either and we are on day 104.
Click to expand...




j4v3d said:


> AS3mx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa granted today!
> Thank god for the relief.
> Biometrics submitted 24th August
> Decision made 1 October.
> I?m fortunate that I didn?t have to wait as long as some of you here.
> I hope every one of you gets a decision soon, what UKVI next making us go through is torture.
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Where did you apply from? Was it priority or non priority?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Decision made 2nd Oct...
Picking up passport find out if she got her visa...


----------



## Mimi.

Suhel786. said:


> Decision made 2nd Oct...
> Picking up passport find out if she got her visa...


When did you apply?


----------



## Suhel786.

Mimi. said:


> Suhel786. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decision made 2nd Oct...
> Picking up passport find out if she got her visa...
> 
> 
> 
> When did you apply?
Click to expand...

Bio was on 2nd Aug


----------



## j4v3d

Suhel786. said:


> Decision made 2nd Oct...
> Picking up passport find out if she got her visa...


Congratulations brother - do let us know the outcome. I'm sure you've got the visa!



Suhel786. said:


> Bio was on 2nd Aug


So is that 62 days??


----------



## Suhel786.

j4v3d said:


> Suhel786. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decision made 2nd Oct...
> Picking up passport find out if she got her visa...
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations brother - do let us know the outcome. I'm sure you've got the visa!
> 
> 
> 
> Suhel786. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bio was on 2nd Aug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is that 62 days??
Click to expand...

Thank you and I will do..


----------



## j4v3d

Suhel786. said:


> Thank you and I will do..


Not sure if i asked you this before or not, did you do priority?


----------



## Dr038293

My husband got his visa today! It took DHL less than 24 hours to get it from Madrid over to him in the Canaries! 

I want to thank everyone on here, all that post questions and all that provide answers... It all really helped us to put our application together and guided us in the right direction when uncertain and worried. And not to mention how this forum has kept our sanity in tact during that dreadful wait.

Sending blessings to those who have a hopefully only a little while left to wait, praying your good news comes soon!


----------



## j4v3d

Dr038293 said:


> My husband got his visa today! It took DHL less than 24 hours to get it from Madrid over to him in the Canaries!
> 
> I want to thank everyone on here, all that post questions and all that provide answers... It all really helped us to put our application together and guided us in the right direction when uncertain and worried. And not to mention how this forum has kept our sanity in tact during that dreadful wait.
> 
> Sending blessings to those who have a hopefully only a little while left to wait, praying your good news comes soon!


Congratulations - fantastic news! :high5:


----------



## Amal12

Soooo scared!!! After 42 BD I received an email now from visa center asking to collect my passport. So tomorrow I ll know if it approved.


----------



## Clairey

gratiaDei777 said:


> Thinking about it, it's no wonder they take so long.
> 
> It must be dreary work, repetitively checking forms . . . it's not like they're selling an exciting product.
> 
> Also, it's not like they're eager to let in as many as possible. Must be stressful work for them (not to mention us).


They should be meeting their targets, they are no different to others that have a job where by they need to meet deadlines, otherwise they end up on the dole/sacked.[/QUOTE] As well as meeting theit targets. Some form of customer service would be nice! I work for local government and if I treated our service users like they are treating all of us. I'd get the sack! This is ludicrous. My MP hasn't even got back to us!


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Clairey, has your husband received any news of anything ? I also applied from India. Took biometrics on 10th may. Still clueless as to why we haven't received any decision yet. I am happy for people getting decisions but it makes me anxious too as to what's stopping them to have a look at my application it's over 100 days. It's painful really. It's been a year since I met my fiance. No words to describe. ????


----------



## Clairey

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Clairey, has your husband received any news of anything ? I also applied from India. Took biometrics on 10th may. Still clueless as to why we haven't received any decision yet. I am happy for people getting decisions but it makes me anxious too as to what's stopping them to have a look at my application it's over 100 days. It's painful really. It's been a year since I met my fiance. No words to describe. ????


 My husband did his biometrics on 8th May in Mumbai. Which VFS global place did you do yours at? Our first communication from them was on day 98! When we got the 31st October email. Have you heard anything? We never got a 'it's not straight forward' email or anything. They didn't even reply to my £16 telephone call to them! Ugh.


----------



## Amd1

Amal12 said:


> Soooo scared!!! After 42 BD I received an email now from visa center asking to collect my passport. So tomorrow I ll know if it approved.


Good luck...hopefully great news, just a quick question the days after BD do you count including weekends or just Monday - Friday?


----------



## Amal12

I counted just from monday to friday. I applied with priority service.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Clairey said:


> Ragnarlöthbrøk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clairey, has your husband received any news of anything ? I also applied from India. Took biometrics on 10th may. Still clueless as to why we haven't received any decision yet. I am happy for people getting decisions but it makes me anxious too as to what's stopping them to have a look at my application it's over 100 days. It's painful really. It's been a year since I met my fiance. No words to describe. ????
> 
> 
> 
> My husband did his biometrics on 8th May in Mumbai. Which VFS global place did you do yours at? Our first communication from them was on day 98! When we got the 31st October email. Have you heard anything? We never got a 'it's not straight forward' email or anything. They didn't even reply to my £16 telephone call to them! Ugh.
Click to expand...

I applied in New Delhi. I got a not straightforward email on 2nd August.


----------



## Mimi.

My husband is going to get his mp involved so here's to hoping we hear something soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Suhel786.

j4v3d said:


> Suhel786. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I will do..
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if i asked you this before or not, did you do priority?
Click to expand...

Yes was done priority


----------



## Suhel786.

Amal12 said:


> Soooo scared!!! After 42 BD I received an email now from visa center asking to collect my passport. So tomorrow I ll know if it approved.


Inshallah you will get.. my wife is going to pick her passport aswel.. no emails no calls...


----------



## Suhel786.

Amd1 said:


> Amal12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo scared!!! After 42 BD I received an email now from visa center asking to collect my passport. So tomorrow I ll know if it approved.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck...hopefully great news, just a quick question the days after BD do you count including weekends or just Monday - Friday?
Click to expand...


The status checker doesn't work..


----------



## Amal12

Suhel786. said:


> Amd1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amal12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo scared!!! After 42 BD I received an email now from visa center asking to collect my passport. So tomorrow I ll know if it approved.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck...hopefully great news, just a quick question the days after BD do you count including weekends or just Monday - Friday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The status checker doesn't work..
Click to expand...

The status checker is still saying your ref number has not been recognized


----------



## MA17

Received an email out of blue from UKVI apologising for not coming back to me on my query of August. Asking to send my query again because there was an error occured whilst processing my email i sent back in August.
What is this??? How come they send me this email? Since August i didnt contact thzm at all maybe they missed my money lol been very quite since in the call centre? Anyone received similar email pls.


----------



## AS3mx

j4v3d said:


> AS3mx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa granted today!
> Thank god for the relief.
> Biometrics submitted 24th August
> Decision made 1 October.
> I?m fortunate that I didn?t have to wait as long as some of you here.
> I hope every one of you gets a decision soon, what UKVI next making us go through is torture.
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Where did you apply from? Was it priority or non priority?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

From Riyadh, KSA 
Visa processed in Riyadh and not Sheffield


----------



## Clairey

MA17 said:


> Received an email out of blue from UKVI apologising for not coming back to me on my query of August. Asking to send my query again because there was an error occured whilst processing my email i sent back in August.
> What is this??? How come they send me this email? Since August i didnt contact thzm at all maybe they missed my money lol been very quite since in the call centre? Anyone received similar email pls.


 I haven't received this email but I contacted them back in August and they never replied to me! Maybe they have got us mixed up! Wouldn't surprise me. It's a shambles.


----------



## AussieBoo

Hello, I've now been waiting 68 working days (non priority). I never received a 'not straight forward' email. I escalated the matter by emailing the home office and received the following email on 28 September 2017. Looks like I also do not have a time frame to get a response.

"Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry service. In response to your query, I`m writing to confirm that I have escalated the information you`ve provided to the relevant department. We will get back to you as soon as we receive a response. We appreciate your patience whilst this matter is being looked into."


----------



## Suhel786.

Settlement visa (Priority) 
online application: 26/07/2017 
IHS Payment made: 27/07/2017
Biometrics submitted at VFS Delhi: 02/08/2017
Online Application received at Sheffield email received: non
Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on 02/08
Supporting documents received back from Sheffield on Not yet
Sponsor contacted by UKVI: NO
Interview was done by UKVI: 
Contacted with 'decision made : 'Called so many times regarding the status and received the default answer "waiting for the decision". After many times got call to pick passport up FINALY RECEIVED txt message from VFS to colect your Document
Contacted for Collection: NOT YET
Collection made: NOT YET
Decision of Application: FINALY ALLAHUMDULILLAH


----------



## MA17

Please guys confirm if you receuved an email from sheffield visa section and not decision making department. Saying soor for not responding to your queries on August. What do you think i should say back to them. Tbe query was a hospital letter and escalation but i dont think this helped anyway...


----------



## Amal12

Hey guys I just collected my passport. It is sooo saaad I did nt get visa. And thy did nt send me email to know reason of rejection.


----------



## j4v3d

Amal12 said:


> Hey guys I just collected my passport. It is sooo saaad I did nt get visa. And thy did nt send me email to know reason of rejection.


Sorry to hear that, i would get in touch with them directly and let them know you have received no documentation/explanation of why the application was refused.


----------



## Amal12

j4v3d said:


> Amal12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys I just collected my passport. It is sooo saaad I did nt get visa. And thy did nt send me email to know reason of rejection.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that, i would get in touch with them directly and let them know you have received no documentation/explanation of why the application was refused.
Click to expand...

Thank you do much. Shall I give you my details or wht


----------



## Kbida

Amal12 said:


> Hey guys I just collected my passport. It is sooo saaad I did nt get visa. And thy did nt send me email to know reason of rejection.


Oh man, I'm really sorry to hear that!

My timeline is around 1 week after you, I done mine in Rabat via priority service too.

All I can say is, find out the reason(s) for the rejection and address the issue(s) and reapply ASAP! Post the rejection letter here in the the forum and I'm sure the more experienced guys will be happy to help you out.

Chin up!


----------



## Amal12

Kbida said:


> Amal12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys I just collected my passport. It is sooo saaad I did nt get visa. And thy did nt send me email to know reason of rejection.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I'm really sorry to hear that!
> 
> My timeline is around 1 week after you, I done mine in Rabat via priority service too.
> 
> All I can say is, find out the reason(s) for the rejection and address the issue(s) and reapply ASAP! Post the rejection letter here in the the forum and I'm sure the more experienced guys will be happy to help you out.
> 
> Chin up![/QUOTE
> My fiance just called them.thy said we normally send a letter with passport in case of rejection but I did nt find any letter with my passport. Really more stress now to get refuses and don t know reason
Click to expand...


----------



## j4v3d

Amal12 said:


> Thank you do much. Shall I give you my details or wht


Don't give me the details, i'm sure you can call them and let them know you're details and ask them to post out the rejection letter/documentation as you'll need it to rectify the problem when it comes to re-applying. Good luck.


----------



## Amal12

j4v3d said:


> Amal12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you do much. Shall I give you my details or wht
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give me the details, i'm sure you can call them and let them know you're details and ask them to post out the rejection letter/documentation as you'll need it to rectify the problem when it comes to re-applying. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Thy r saying letter we senr with passport. But when I got passport there is no letter


----------



## j4v3d

Amal12 said:


> Thy r saying letter we senr with passport. But when I got passport there is no letter


Let them know that and stress you need that letter to be sent out again, i'm sure they'll be able to send one out to you. You really need that in writing so you can plan ahead.


----------



## JessyL772

cotswoldcouple said:


> I hope you were approved as well Jessy! Sheffield confirmed receipt of my application on May 30, and I have received two emails for information that was already given to them. Hopefully I will hear something by the Oct 31 latest email. Do you think it is worth the time to contact our MP? If not, we won't bother.


Sorry for the delay in responding, but YES, I do think it?s worth contacting the MP. My fiancé had a meeting with our MP last Thursday, and then we got the decision made email late Late Monday night. When we contacted him at the 60 day mark there wasn?t much he could do, but he said once we were outside the normal processing time, 90+ days and they still hadn?t made a decision, he said that gave him some ?ammunition?. I don?t doubt that him pushing for a decision helped us get ours. Still don?t know what that decision is however, and the UPS tracker still hasn?t updated so our docs/passport hasn?t been handed over yet to the courier service. This additional wait is just as much torture if not more so. I swear they just like making us squirm. Our MP tried to call and find out what the outcome was, but they wouldn?t tell him. He asked that someone of authority call him back to confirm that is true.. but I thought I had read before that decisions had been given to MPs in the past. I?m going to go mad until I know what the decision is, and I saw recently that someone waited an additional two weeks to get their passport back after hearing there was a decision. Ugh, this whole process is a nightmare!


----------



## MA17

Has anyone waited longer than 100 BD and got rejected?


----------



## Mimi.

MA17 said:


> Has anyone waited longer than 100 BD and got rejected?


I was wondering the same thing! As well as has anyone been rejected after 6 months? 

October 10th will be 6 months officially that they've kept us waiting.


----------



## j4v3d

Surely if it was a rejection wouldn't they want to get the application out of their hands and back to the applicant?


----------



## MA17

J3V4d & Mimi i am full of thinking Javed what you said it make sense so what they are waiting for to get us our visa and passport back


----------



## j4v3d

MA17 said:


> J3V4d & Mimi i am full of thinking Javed what you said it make sense so what they are waiting for to get us our visa and passport back


It has to be - can't see them rejecting an application and then waiting months to send the documentation back - so you can maybe use that as some sort of positive?


----------



## UKspVisWait

j4v3d said:


> It has to be - can't see them rejecting an application and then waiting months to send the documentation back - so you can maybe use that as some sort of positive?


Has anyone been rejected after being asked for additional information?why ask if they can reject?just wondering?#stressed


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

UKspVisWait said:


> Has anyone been rejected after being asked for additional information?why ask if they can reject?just wondering?#stressed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


They probably ask for additional documentation/information to aid them in to making a decision on the application. At that point it's not rejected because if it was then they wouldn't request anything. Each case is different, it doesn't mean to say that they won't refuse an application for someone that has been waiting 100+ days.


----------



## MA17

I am positive just sometimes i lose patience ...i hope we hear good news back very shortly.


----------



## j4v3d

It's a stressful ordeal/process but we have to find a way to cope and not fall apart. Let's all stick together and encourage each other on a daily basis.


----------



## MA17

Will do ?


----------



## Amal12

Calling them on helpline looks like we are just wasting time and money. Three hiurs go thy said within 5 min u ll get email explaining why your visa was rejected but no email yet. Thy r making me mad


----------



## Mimi.

Amal12 said:


> Calling them on helpline looks like we are just wasting time and money. Three hiurs go thy said within 5 min u ll get email explaining why your visa was rejected but no email yet. Thy r making me mad


I'm sorry you received bad news. I hope once you find out the reason you're able to appeal. When did you apply for the visa?


----------



## j4v3d

Amal12 said:


> Calling them on helpline looks like we are just wasting time and money. Three hiurs go thy said within 5 min u ll get email explaining why your visa was rejected but no email yet. Thy r making me mad


Get the MP on to the case.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Get the MP on to the case.


My MP has sent 3 urgent representation letters to the Home office since July and has heard nothing back


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> My MP has sent 3 urgent representation letters to the Home office since July and has heard nothing back


Can you even trust the MP though? Have you seen these letters? I'd make sure i see those letters. Keep hassling the MP - that's what they are there for, to work for us. After it's our votes that keep these lot in a job.


----------



## Amal12

I can t appeal because appeal will take longer I ll wait to know reason then I re apply


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Can you even trust the MP though? Have you seen these letters? I'd make sure i see those letters. Keep hassling the MP - that's what they are there for, to work for us. After it's our votes that keep these lot in a job.


I haven't seen the letters but every time he sends one, he sends me a letter to inform me that he has contacted the Home Office.


----------



## Amal12

I applied 4 th august with priority service


----------



## Amal12

This is their answer after sending them an email asking to send me decision s letter. Really it s funny wht they are doing .
Dear XXX
Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration International Contact Centre.
With regards to your enquiry about the decision made on your application, your decision letter will contain details of why your visa has been refused/ rejected. We are unable to advise you on further steps you can take and any right of appeal will be detailed in your letter. If you do not have any appeal rights you may wish to consider applying again.
For further information please visit:
https://www.gov.uk/immigration-asylum-tribunal
We can only advise you to refer back to your decision letter and/or seek independent legal advice. Please note that the onus is upon individual customers to ensure that they satisfy the requirements set out in the guidance material. The guidance material accompanies each and every application form. UK Visa and Immigration is not able to give, indicate or advise upon the outcome of any such application prior to it being given full and careful consideration.
Directing you to the guidance material is the only advice we can give you. If you need any further help you should seek independent immigration advice.
Regards,
UK Visas and Immigration


UKVI Contact Centre
Website: www.gov.uk/home-office


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Let's hope today is a good day. Anyone from India Pakistan got decisions applied on April or May ?


----------



## MA17

I really hope April / May get their visa today applicant from all countries.


----------



## AtwoZed

*Saint Petersburg settlement visa unexplained delay*

Hello everyone,

Really hoping someone can help out:

Recieved decision made email from visa centre in Saint Petersburg on 22/9/17, but still haven't recieved the actual decision after a wait of 11 working days.

Called UKVI 3 times to escalate, on each call they say they have no record of previous escalation and will submit one now. Then they say UKVI/Moscow embassy have TWENTY working days to respond. Very helpful. 

Apparently UKVI have done everything on their part and the British Embassy in Moscow is refusing to send decision for some reason. Visa centre's only advice is to contact the Embassy directly, but they hang up on you as soon as you mention the word "visa."

Visa centre told me someone in Saint Petersburg had a similar situation in August. Are you out there somewhere? How did you get through to the embassy?

Many thanks,

Frustrated sponsor.


----------



## j4v3d

MA17 said:


> I really hope April / May get their visa today applicant from all countries.


I can see some people getting it, as for all and all countries, that is debatable. But fingers crossed this month is the one where the backlog is cleared. The start of this month has proven to be very busy and i've seen like 95% of visa's being granted.


----------



## Mimi.

j4v3d said:


> I can see some people getting it, as for all and all countries, that is debatable. But fingers crossed this month is the one where the backlog is cleared. The start of this month has proven to be very busy and i've seen like 95% of visa's being granted.



I sent my application prior to discovering this forum and I realized I may have possibly made some small errors. We sent everything that was demanded of us but it's the form in which we sent them that I can see being a reason for rejection so now I'm super worried that something so small could be a reason for rejection after 6 months of waiting.


----------



## T5advice

Just called UKVI and was told that a decision has been made on my Tier 5 application on 60th working day and I will recieve it within the next two weeks. 
I am so nervous whether the visa should be stamped or not. I am not sure how long will it take to get the documents back to Pakistan.


----------



## Amal12

I called today uki contact center. I told them my visa is rejected but I did not receive any decision letter to know what was reason to refuse and they just told me do escalation.Do you think escalation is worth in my case?


----------



## Mimi.

Amal12 said:


> I called today uki contact center. I told them my visa is rejected but I did not receive any decision letter to know what was reason to refuse and they just told me do escalation.Do you think escalation is worth in my case?


what other option do you have?


----------



## Amal12

Mimi. said:


> Amal12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called today uki contact center. I told them my visa is rejected but I did not receive any decision letter to know what was reason to refuse and they just told me do escalation.Do you think escalation is worth in my case?
> 
> 
> 
> what other option do you have?
Click to expand...

I have no other option than waiting. I did escalation


----------



## j4v3d

*Escalations don't mean anything!*


----------



## Amal12

j4v3d said:


> *Escalations don't mean anything!*


So what can I do. I called them and they r saying you do ESCALATION. Really thy r making me mad. How come to refuse visa without to give decision letter. How can I re apply without to know what was my first error. Monday we ll contact MP


----------



## j4v3d

Amal12 said:


> So what can I do. I called them and they r saying you do ESCALATION. Really thy r making me mad. How come to refuse visa without to give decision letter. How can I re apply without to know what was my first error. Monday we ll contact MP


They just hide behind this escalation nonsense to just dupe the applicants in to thinking that something is being done when in reality nothing has changed. This is one for you're MP to chase up and get that information from them. After all that's what they are there for - to serve their people.


----------



## Mimi.

My husband wrote his MP an email yesterday so hopefully we will hear back something soon. Today I decided to call since it's literally the only thing I have not tried and I wanted to cross everything off the list. The nice lady at customer service said a decision has NOT been made yet. I told her next week will make 6 months and she apologized and said she really hopes it gets sorted for me soon. She said she'd request another escalation (we all know won't do anything). She sounded so defeated over the phone lol. I'm sure it sucks for some of them to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## MA17

Next week i will be 6 months too. I sent an email to escalate but no response at all.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

MA17 said:


> Next week i will be 6 months too. I sent an email to escalate but no response at all.


I am also close to the 6th months mark. I am doubtful now about the 31st October timeframe that they have set. Right now they are raining with decisions and approvals. I just hope they clear the April may applicants. Been hoping that since august and we are already in October.


----------



## Rats0320

Country applied from : Hong Kong
Type visa : Spouse & 2kids Settlement/Non priority 
Date application online : 22 May
Date of biometric : 29 May
Date of document forward to UKVI : 29 May by scan 
Application received email : 22 Jun 
Office location : Sheffield 
Not straight forward mail : 17 Aug
Escalate by phone : 25 Aug 4Sep 15 Sep
Escalate email send : 4 Sep 
Email from Sheffield: 26 Sep Decision of yr application before 31 Oct 
Email from VFS collect passport: 3 oct 
Visa approved only for 2 kids 
Spouse passport missing 
Escalate by call : 6 oct answer still decision not yet made 

If anybody going through same situation 
I am getting mad ...my kids need to entry uk before 29 Oct ....spouse visa not yet receive


----------



## Yanlady

Rats0320 said:


> Country applied from : Hong Kong
> Type visa : Spouse & 2kids Settlement/Non priority
> Date application online : 22 May
> Date of biometric : 29 May
> Date of document forward to UKVI : 29 May by scan
> Application received email : 22 Jun
> Office location : Sheffield
> Not straight forward mail : 17 Aug
> Escalate by phone : 25 Aug 4Sep 15 Sep
> Escalate email send : 4 Sep
> Email from Sheffield: 26 Sep Decision of yr application before 31 Oct
> Email from VFS collect passport: 3 oct
> Visa approved only for 2 kids
> Spouse passport missing
> Escalate by call : 6 oct answer still decision not yet made
> 
> If anybody going through same situation
> I am getting mad ...my kids need to entry uk before 29 Oct ....spouse visa not yet receive


Did the two kids get Indefinite leave to enter? Or did they get the visa with expiry date?


----------



## Rats0320

They have expire date need to entry uk before 29th oct


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Applying from China - Currently at 50 Working Days..no further news...


----------



## Alexcool121

Hello everybody, i submitted the supporting documents last friday and they received it on monday but i havnt recieve any confirmation email. Is it normal that they delay the acknowledgement. My visa is spouse settlement non priority.


----------



## Amal12

https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/home-office/about/complaints-procedure

Please guys have a look at this website. Is this useful to make a complaint


----------



## Amd1

Alexcool121 said:


> Hello everybody, i submitted the supporting documents last friday and they received it on monday but i havnt recieve any confirmation email. Is it normal that they delay the acknowledgement. My visa is spouse settlement non priority.


You might not get an email to confirm they recieved the documents not everyone does, try browsing through the forum and you will see not everyone gets the acknowledgement email of receipt documents, I didn't get one and it's been about a month now, as you said that they recieved it on Monday that's all you could get really and just hope and pray they got it.


----------



## MA17

Very quite Sunday. Any April/ May heard some good news?


----------



## j4v3d

Alexcool121 said:


> Hello everybody, i submitted the supporting documents last friday and they received it on monday but i havnt recieve any confirmation email. Is it normal that they delay the acknowledgement. My visa is spouse settlement non priority.


Not everyone gets the acknowledgement email. If you've tracked that the documents have been signed for then that's good news.


----------



## Mimi.

MA17 said:


> Very quite Sunday. Any April/ May heard some good news?


Nothing. Fingers crossed we hear something tomorrow.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Mimi. said:


> MA17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very quite Sunday. Any April/ May heard some good news?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. Fingers crossed we hear something tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Can we just tell the date of Biometrics, the ones who haven't received a decision ? Mine was 10th may. What's yours ? Keep posting so that we can see who else is left for a Decision and what date was your biometrics. As for the people who got the decision last week. Please share if it's an approval or not. Hope this week we see more decisions. It seems like they are giving decisions mostly to USA and Canada applicants who weren't straightforward. They haven't started for Asian countries I believe especially India and Pakistan


----------



## Mimi.

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Can we just tell the date of Biometrics, the ones who haven't received a decision ? Mine was 10th may. What's yours ? Keep posting so that we can see who else is left for a Decision and what date was your biometrics. As for the people who got the decision last week. Please share if it's an approval or not. Hope this week we see more decisions. It seems like they are giving decisions mostly to USA and Canada applicants who weren't straightforward. They haven't started for Asian countries I believe especially India and Pakistan


I'm American and when I called Friday they said my application has not been decided yet. 

*My biometrics were on April 10th.*


----------



## AussieBoo

Biometrics on 30 June - non priority from Australia.


----------



## Clairey

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Mimi. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very quite Sunday. Any April/ May heard some good news?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. Fingers crossed we hear something tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we just tell the date of Biometrics, the ones who haven't received a decision ? Mine was 10th may. What's yours ? Keep posting so that we can see who else is left for a Decision and what date was your biometrics. As for the people who got the decision last week. Please share if it's an approval or not. Hope this week we see more decisions. It seems like they are giving decisions mostly to USA and Canada applicants who weren't straightforward. They haven't started for Asian countries I believe especially India and Pakistan
Click to expand...

 My husband is from India and did his biometric's on 8th May.


----------



## SRChand

Hello All...
Its a new week...I hope with Great News for all of us waiting. Good Luck all!!!!!!


----------



## j4v3d

I got my documents back from Sheffield - so looks like my case has been assigned to an ECO - Rang solicitor this morning and he told me, they came back fairly quickly he said. So atleast that's something.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

I am going to call the centre today and see what's going on with April may applicants. They are handing out visas to September applicants. I don't understand why aren't they clearing out the backlogs first.


----------



## j4v3d

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> I am going to call the centre today and see what's going on with April may applicants. *They are handing out visas to September applicants.* I don't understand why aren't they clearing out the backlogs first.


If they are handing out visa's to September applicants (that's me) then i'll have mine this month  fingers crossed. But with it being non priority i don't think i'm that lucky enough to get a decision made this month. But no harm in dreaming and wishing.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

j4v3d said:


> Ragnarlöthbrøk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to call the centre today and see what's going on with April may applicants. *They are handing out visas to September applicants.* I don't understand why aren't they clearing out the backlogs first.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are handing out visa's to September applicants (that's me) then i'll have mine this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed. But with it being non priority i don't think i'm that lucky enough to get a decision made this month. But no harm in dreaming and wishing.
Click to expand...

If you're applying from US or Canada then I am sure you'll get it this month 100%


----------



## j4v3d

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> If you're applying from US or Canada then I am sure you'll get it this month 100%


I'm neither, it's a Pakistan application. So still more waiting to go. Let's hope i hear back before the 60 day mark.


----------



## Amal12

j4v3d said:


> I got my documents back from Sheffield - so looks like my case has been assigned to an ECO - Rang solicitor this morning and he told me, they came back fairly quickly he said. So atleast that's something.


Good luck. You will hear good news.


----------



## j4v3d

Amal12 said:


> Good luck. You will hear good news.


InshaAllah - remember me and the wife in you're prayers. Hope you hear back this month as well.


----------



## Amal12

j4v3d said:


> Amal12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. You will hear good news.
> 
> 
> 
> InshaAllah - remember me and the wife in you're prayers. Hope you hear back this month as well.
Click to expand...

InshaAllah. Am still waiting for decision letter and also supporting documents. Really I can t even describe my stress


----------



## j4v3d

Amal12 said:


> InshaAllah. Am still waiting for decision letter and also supporting documents. Really I can t even describe my stress


How long has it been? I hope the quickness in them sending my documents carries on and they process the application quickly without making any phone calls or anything.


----------



## Amal12

j4v3d said:


> Amal12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> InshaAllah. Am still waiting for decision letter and also supporting documents. Really I can t even describe my stress
> 
> 
> 
> How long has it been? I hope the quickness in them sending my documents carries on and they process the application quickly without making any phone calls or anything.
Click to expand...

InshaAllah. My thy made decision on my application within 42 days. Thay refused visa but no decision letter no documents. Now we don't know what to do . My application was done without solicitor.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> I got my documents back from Sheffield - so looks like my case has been assigned to an ECO - Rang solicitor this morning and he told me, they came back fairly quickly he said. So atleast that's something.


Hey, did you get your photocopies back too?


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Hey, did you get your photocopies back too?


Not sure Tabassum, will know that when someone from the family goes and picks the documents back up. Everything i sent was original. Don't think any photocopies was sent with the original documents. Unless the solicitor did that before sending the paper documentation to Sheffield.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Not sure Tabassum, will know that when someone from the family goes and picks the documents back up. Everything i sent was original. Don't think any photocopies was sent with the original documents. Unless the solicitor did that before sending the paper documentation to Sheffield.


I received the documents back after 6 days the first time and then after 3 days the second time. However, each time i got everything back including the copies which i found strange.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> I received the documents back after 6 days the first time and then after 3 days the second time. However, each time i got everything back including the copies which i found strange.


Maybe they were happy enough with the documentation and just waiting to make a decision on the application then??? Or they just made photocopies of what they needed and returned everything back.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Maybe they were happy enough with the documentation and just waiting to make a decision on the application then??? Or they just made photocopies of what they needed and returned everything back.


I have heard from many people that they keep the photocopies and send originals back..


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> I have heard from many people that they keep the photocopies and send originals back..


I'll know more when i get home this evening.


----------



## JessyL772

This is such torture. The whole process of the UKVI Office is an absolute joke. 101 days and I FINALLY get the long awaited decision made email. A week later and my passport STILL hasn?t been handed over to the courier service, so left waiting AGAIN to find out whether it?s approved or denied. Why they can?t tell you via email, or over the phone, or even tell your MP, is BEYOND me. I mean, what is the point in NOT telling applicants via email? What is the point in making people wait and wait and wait only to wait and wait and wait some more? My anxiety is through the roof this morning, so I apologize for the rant, but this is some BS! If I?m denied, I will DIE, because I cannot go through this process a second time, I just can?t! I know I need to stay positive and keep my mind busy so any comments suggesting I do so, please, I do appreciate the encouragement, but this is just a much needed rant.

There, I feel better. Kind of, but not really. Hmph.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

You all wouldn't believe what happened with me. I called them and the lady and even her senior tells me that there's no such thing as a fiance visa. There is a spousal visa where you come to stay with your spouse in UK and then there is marriage visitor visa where you come to UK and marry and then go back to your country and apply again for a spouse visa. Can someone tell me if I am wrong or they are the call centre woman ? I applied for a settlement to marriage visa also known as fiance visa. Please help me. I applied on may and now the call centre people have made me absolutely shocked with what they said.


----------



## cotswoldcouple

I feel your pain JessyL772, my husband went to see his MP this morning and they called Immigration, however they could not get through-no answer. But, I received an email stating a "decision has been made", so now it's a waiting game for us as well. I don't know if my visa is approved until I receive the package back, which should only take two days, but my guess is that it will take longer. So keep your chin up, think positive thoughts,good vibes and good juju for all!!! Coming to you from Flo-Rida!


----------



## j4v3d

Atleast you have a decision made email - so that is something. Many haven't even got that yet! Try and stay patient, it's nearly the end of the road for you.


----------



## cotswoldcouple

I was surprised to see the email this morning, knowing my husband was going to see his MP this morning. The email came through at 03:46 East Coast time which would be 08:46 UK time, and my husband had not gone to the MP's office until 10:00. Hopefully everyone will start getting a response soon. It's been since May 29 and they still owe us for over-payment, however we are not going to ask for that until the passport is in hand.


----------



## j4v3d

cotswoldcouple said:


> I was surprised to see the email this morning, knowing my husband was going to see his MP this morning. The email came through at 03:46 East Coast time which would be 08:46 UK time, and my husband had not gone to the MP's office until 10:00. Hopefully everyone will start getting a response soon. It's been since May 29 and they still owe us for over-payment, *however we are not going to ask for that until the passport is in hand.*


I'd definitely wait till you have the passport in hand with the vignette.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> You all wouldn't believe what happened with me. I called them and the lady and even her senior tells me that there's no such thing as a fiance visa. There is a spousal visa where you come to stay with your spouse in UK and then there is marriage visitor visa where you come to UK and marry and then go back to your country and apply again for a spouse visa. Can someone tell me if I am wrong or they are the call centre woman ? I applied for a settlement to marriage visa also known as fiance visa. Please help me. I applied on may and now the call centre people have made me absolutely shocked with what they said.


Can someone help me out too ? Who else applied for a fiance visa ?


----------



## Mimi.

Really sad today as tomorrow will mark 6 months since biometrics on April 10th and still no decision made email


----------



## cotswoldcouple

Exactly! We're not going anywhere near there until passport is in hand! Thanks J4v3d!


----------



## JessyL772

cotswoldcouple said:


> I feel your pain JessyL772, my husband went to see his MP this morning and they called Immigration, however they could not get through-no answer. But, I received an email stating a "decision has been made", so now it's a waiting game for us as well. I don't know if my visa is approved until I receive the package back, which should only take two days, but my guess is that it will take longer. So keep your chin up, think positive thoughts,good vibes and good juju for all!!! Coming to you from Flo-Rida!


You?re in Florida?! Me too! Did you get notice that your docs have been handed over to your courier service? I haven?t recieved that notice yet :-(


----------



## JessyL772

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> You all wouldn't believe what happened with me. I called them and the lady and even her senior tells me that there's no such thing as a fiance visa. There is a spousal visa where you come to stay with your spouse in UK and then there is marriage visitor visa where you come to UK and marry and then go back to your country and apply again for a spouse visa. Can someone tell me if I am wrong or they are the call centre woman ? I applied for a settlement to marriage visa also known as fiance visa. Please help me. I applied on may and now the call centre people have made me absolutely shocked with what they said.


That is what I was told, which is why I opted for the unmarried partner visa so I wouldn?t have to leave after being married to reapply as a spouse. :-/


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

JessyL772 said:


> Ragnarlöthbrøk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all wouldn't believe what happened with me. I called them and the lady and even her senior tells me that there's no such thing as a fiance visa. There is a spousal visa where you come to stay with your spouse in UK and then there is marriage visitor visa where you come to UK and marry and then go back to your country and apply again for a spouse visa. Can someone tell me if I am wrong or they are the call centre woman ? I applied for a settlement to marriage visa also known as fiance visa. Please help me. I applied on may and now the call centre people have made me absolutely shocked with what they said.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I was told, which is why I opted for the unmarried partner visa so I wouldn?t have to leave after being married to reapply as a spouse. :-/
Click to expand...

I applied for the same visa like you're saying but these people say that there's no such visa. Either you come to marry and leave or you come when you were already married. It's all so confusing now.


----------



## cotswoldcouple

I'm in Punta Gorda, on the west coast...West Side!!! jk. Where are you? I haven't received a notice of docs handed over yet, but any word from them is better than no word from them right? I'm sure I will hear something in the coming days. Keep us posted and I will do the same. I just think it's not nice to let you know via email that the visa is approved or denied, instead of having to wait anxious days for your documents to be returned and then find out you have been denied. That's just not very nice. But we shall all keep hope alive!!!


----------



## Amal12

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ragnarlöthbrøk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all wouldn't believe what happened with me. I called them and the lady and even her senior tells me that there's no such thing as a fiance visa. There is a spousal visa where you come to stay with your spouse in UK and then there is marriage visitor visa where you come to UK and marry and then go back to your country and apply again for a spouse visa. Can someone tell me if I am wrong or they are the call centre woman ? I applied for a settlement to marriage visa also known as fiance visa. Please help me. I applied on may and now the call centre people have made me absolutely shocked with what they said.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I was told, which is why I opted for the unmarried partner visa so I wouldn?t have to leave after being married to reapply as a spouse. :-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I applied for the same visa like you're saying but these people say that there's no such visa. Either you come to marry and leave or you come when you were already married. It's all so confusing now.
Click to expand...

I applied for fiancee visa. It is a settlement visa if you will get it once you do marriage you will switch to spousal vis a in uk. You will not need to leave and apply outside uk.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> I have heard from many people that they keep the photocopies and send originals back..


This is what was included in the documents when my brother went to pick them up from the solicitor.


----------



## poliphilus

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Can someone help me out too ? Who else applied for a fiance visa ?


I've applied for the fiancé visa, and though the wait continues to be incomprehensibly long (115 working days today) I've had no indication this specific visa isn't available at all.

Please always discount everything that is said on the helpline. They don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## MA17

Mimi whats going on with our files? I am very worried i visited my husband last weekend came back today on tears why they are taking this long. Pls guys who else still waiting from April?


----------



## Mimi.

MA17 said:


> Mimi whats going on with our files? I am very worried i visited my husband last weekend came back today on tears why they are taking this long. Pls guys who else still waiting from April?


By the looks of it people from May are starting to hear back. I have no idea what's going on with April applicants. :/ This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Mimi.

If I'm not mistaken the April 2017 applicants still waiting on this forum are MA17, poliphilus & myself. 

Any others I may have left out?


----------



## JessyL772

cotswoldcouple said:


> I'm in Punta Gorda, on the west coast...West Side!!! jk. Where are you? I haven't received a notice of docs handed over yet, but any word from them is better than no word from them right? I'm sure I will hear something in the coming days. Keep us posted and I will do the same. I just think it's not nice to let you know via email that the visa is approved or denied, instead of having to wait anxious days for your documents to be returned and then find out you have been denied. That's just not very nice. But we shall all keep hope alive!!!


I?m east coast! Vero Beach  the decision made email came 11:58 pm last Monday night, then they sent ANOTHER decision made email on Thursday.. I was like, no **** Sherlock! And here we are a week later and documents haven?t been handed over to UPS yet. This is so awful. I?m rolling the dice and hoping I get an approval, as Ive given my notice to my work and my 30 day notice where I live... and while worrying about all this, I?ll be taking my father down to Miami next week for surgery... so I am so super stressed, there?s so much to do and what if it?s a denial? Ugh!


----------



## randswifi

Mimi. said:


> If I'm not mistaken the April 2017 applicants still waiting on this forum are MA17, poliphilus & myself.
> 
> Any others I may have left out?


Me too, sadly... waiting since 13 April


----------



## MA17

Husband pass by the visa centre and he's been told all you can do is WAIT


----------



## MA17

So we are 4 applicants since April and all of us received 31st October deadline email right? I pray for all of us to get our visas before the end of this week nshAllah


----------



## SRChand

Hi Lovely people 
Kenyan applications get processed where?
I was told Pretoria, South Africa...What number do we call for inquiry? Please help.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

MA17 said:


> So we are 4 applicants since April and all of us received 31st October deadline email right? I pray for all of us to get our visas before the end of this week nshAllah


I am waiting as well. I applied on 10th may. 108 days today for me. Feels like I have lost this battle. Imagine getting a rejection after waiting for so long.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> This is what was included in the documents when my brother went to pick them up from the solicitor.


I never received an acknowledgement letter both times


----------



## MA17

No way!!! A rejection after 6 months is a torture i dont want to think about it but i am worried to be honest


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

MA17 said:


> No way!!! A rejection after 6 months is a torture i dont want to think about it but i am worried to be honest


On other forums I am seeing decisions constantly being made. I am just clueless as to what sort of process they are doing or how they are working on my application. Seriously everything was straightforward. We even hired an expensive solicitor just to be sure about everything. I am just clueless as to what's going on. It's so painful.


----------



## Mimi.

I would like to invite everyone to join me today to celebrate my 6 month anniversary since biometrics and yet STILL no decision made. arty: 


Biometrics April 10th


      :frusty: UGH


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Mimi. said:


> I would like to invite everyone to join me today to celebrate my 6 month anniversary since biometrics and yet STILL no decision made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biometrics April 10th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UGH


Mimi I think your application is on hold because you received the on hold email. Nobody has received it here on the forum.


----------



## Mimi.

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Mimi I think your application is on hold because you received the on hold email. Nobody has received it here on the forum.


The on hold email was for those not meeting the financial requirements and it stated their documents would be returned to them while the hold was in place. My husband and I meet above the financial requirements. We just made the mistake of leaving out a document that may have raised questions for them but they realized our error and I was shortly sent the not straight forward email and then asked for that financial document in a separate email and we provided it to them. My documents were never returned to me since we provided to them the information they requested. 

I also received the October 31st email so it's not on hold it's simply collecting dust somewhere waiting to be reviewed. 

Happy 6 months to meeee


----------



## mishmosh

MA17 said:


> So we are 4 applicants since April and all of us received 31st October deadline email right? I pray for all of us to get our visas before the end of this week nshAllah


Me too! Biometrics 4 Apr, Standard Application, 31 oct email, not straight forward email
Insh allah end of this week


----------



## mishmosh

mishmosh said:


> Me too! Biometrics 4 Apr, Standard Application, 31 oct email, not straight forward email
> Insh allah end of this week


Don't forget to pay for me brother


----------



## cotswoldcouple

Good deal! I haven't heard anything since the email Monday morning. My husband received the call back from his MP today, and immigration told the MP a decision had been made, but they would not tell him what the decision was. I haven't received any other email, but I am hopeful to hear soon. 
Whether I am approved or not, I'm going to England Oct 24 to see my husband. If I am not approved, we are considering Amsterdam as our plan B. I hope your dad will be okay with surgery. Good luck and hopefully we will be on our way to England before you know it!


----------



## JessyL772

cotswoldcouple said:


> Good deal! I haven't heard anything since the email Monday morning. My husband received the call back from his MP today, and immigration told the MP a decision had been made, but they would not tell him what the decision was. I haven't received any other email, but I am hopeful to hear soon.
> Whether I am approved or not, I'm going to England Oct 24 to see my husband. If I am not approved, we are considering Amsterdam as our plan B. I hope your dad will be okay with surgery. Good luck and hopefully we will be on our way to England before you know it!


Im hoping to be on a plane and heading to my new home by the 30th.. Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## randswifi

Feeling some serious despair today. Today marks 124 working days since my biometrics (priority application) and I feel like there is no end in sight. My husband is coming to visit for a week, because I feel like I simply cannot go on... we've now been apart since last Christmas and I feel like UKVI has ripped apart our lives and stuck us in never-ending-never-knowing limbo. 

My husband keeps saying if we don't hear by October 31 as per the general email we should request my passport back and figure out a Plan B as we can't possibly live like this any longer. I don't want to give up, but I am completely losing my mind. My suitcase has literally been packed since May. I can't get a job here as I don't know how long I'll be here. My friends are all in the Uk & Europe. And a few hours of phone chat with my husband each day is becoming more and more heartbreaking. I know of a handful of people still waiting from December-February. That means this could go on for us until February+, which I couldn't possibly bear. Honestly, I'm usually a positive person, but this whole process has totally zapped my spirit. I feel like a shell of person


----------



## JessyL772

randswifi said:


> Feeling some serious despair today. Today marks 124 working days since my biometrics (priority application) and I feel like there is no end in sight. My husband is coming to visit for a week, because I feel like I simply cannot go on... we've now been apart since last Christmas and I feel like UKVI has ripped apart our lives and stuck us in never-ending-never-knowing limbo.
> 
> My husband keeps saying if we don't hear by October 31 as per the general email we should request my passport back and figure out a Plan B as we can't possibly live like this any longer. I don't want to give up, but I am completely losing my mind. My suitcase has literally been packed since May. I can't get a job here as I don't know how long I'll be here. My friends are all in the Uk & Europe. And a few hours of phone chat with my husband each day is becoming more and more heartbreaking. I know of a handful of people still waiting from December-February. That means this could go on for us until February+, which I couldn't possibly bear. Honestly, I'm usually a positive person, but this whole process has totally zapped my spirit. I feel like a shell of person


I know how you feel! Me and my fiancé have been together for five years, but we?ve been forced to live apart since the end of April 2016. I saw him for two weeks in July, and for one week in November. He can?t come visit me here, which is why we?ve been living apart. He unknowingly overstayed a visa waiver (he left the country at the 90 day mark, but didn?t realize he could only do that twice in one year), so he was denied a visa to return. Once we realized he was unable to move back to the US, the process to get me to the U.K. began. I applied in April, Biometrics in May, and still waiting for my passport to be returned.. they have made a decision, which I know is at least something, but knowing the speed at which they work at the HO, I am so stressed and worried that they?re just going to hold it longer than necessary just because they can. Being apart from the person you love is horrible. And mine was forced to leave two months after losing my mother. I know it is hard and you are struggling, but love will prevail! You?ve come this far, don?t give up hope now. Xx


----------



## SRChand

JessyL772 said:


> Im hoping to be on a plane and heading to my new home by the 30th.. Fingers crossed for both of us!


Im even targeting for the 22nd.....Positive Vibes.
hopefully this week we can get great news!!!!


----------



## SRChand

Mimi. said:


> I would like to invite everyone to join me today to celebrate my 6 month anniversary since biometrics and yet STILL no decision made. arty:
> 
> 
> Biometrics April 10th
> 
> 
> :frusty: UGH


oooohhh dear.  sorry man.
Soon soon....lets keep the faith up!!

I had like mentally told myself 10th october will be the day you'll get your email....im starting to rethink that!!!


----------



## Clairey

For those people that received the '31st October' email. Has anyone actually heard anything since receiving it?


----------



## randswifi

JessyL772 said:


> I know how you feel! Me and my fiancé have been together for five years, but we?ve been forced to live apart since the end of April 2016. I saw him for two weeks in July, and for one week in November. He can?t come visit me here, which is why we?ve been living apart. He unknowingly overstayed a visa waiver (he left the country at the 90 day mark, but didn?t realize he could only do that twice in one year), so he was denied a visa to return. Once we realized he was unable to move back to the US, the process to get me to the U.K. began. I applied in April, Biometrics in May, and still waiting for my passport to be returned.. they have made a decision, which I know is at least something, but knowing the speed at which they work at the HO, I am so stressed and worried that they?re just going to hold it longer than necessary just because they can. Being apart from the person you love is horrible. And mine was forced to leave two months after losing my mother. I know it is hard and you are struggling, but love will prevail! You?ve come this far, don?t give up hope now. Xx


Thanks so much for this, I really appreciate the response. I have been feeling so alone and not wanting to depress my husband further by talking about it. 

I know it's a struggle for all of us, and at least I'm fortunate that my husband is able to come visit. It must make the entire process so much worse not having that possibility! So glad that they've now made a decision on your case - I've not seen them go over 3 weeks holding it from that point, so you should have it in hand soon enough :fingers crossed:

I just really hope they make a decision on my application, and all of us who have been waiting so long, by the October 31 deadline.


----------



## Mimi.

SRChand said:


> oooohhh dear.  sorry man.
> Soon soon....lets keep the faith up!!
> 
> I had like mentally told myself 10th october will be the day you'll get your email....im starting to rethink that!!!


Thank you for the positive vibes! I was also hoping to have heard something today but oh well tomorrow's another day. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mimi.

Clairey said:


> For those people that received the '31st October' email. Has anyone actually heard anything since receiving it?


So far I think cotswoldcouple & JessyL772 have received decision made emails. I'm not sure if I'm missing anyone else.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> I never received an acknowledgement letter both times


Maybe I was just lucky. Did anyone else get the same letter back with their documentation?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clairey

j4v3d said:


> TabassumQureshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never received an acknowledgement letter both times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I was just lucky. Did anyone else get the same letter back with their documentation?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Yes I got this letter two weeks after submitting the documents ...though mine had someone's lunch over it. Was pretty gross. Plus our marriage certificate came back all mangled.


----------



## gratiaDei777

Did anyone else use the VFS scanning service in July/August, and then receive an email a few weeks later to post the documents to Sheffield?


----------



## j4v3d

Clairey said:


> Yes I got this letter two weeks after submitting the documents ...though mine had someone's lunch over it. Was pretty gross. Plus our marriage certificate came back all mangled.


My documents came back in the order they were sent apart from the WhatsApp documentation, they were all over the place. Everything was present, nothing missing. 

25 Business Days today.


----------



## MA17

It is getting very quite i can see from different forums. So why they dont clear their desks especially from April applicants????


----------



## j4v3d

MA17 said:


> It is getting very quite i can see from different forums. So why they dont clear their desks especially from April applicants????


You should have expected a slight dip, but i don't think it's too quiet, this month for Home Office/Sheffield will be really busy and the pressure is on to process as many applications as possible and get out visa's.


----------



## MA17

I really hope so....i need my husband's visa TODAY!!!


----------



## j4v3d

MA17 said:


> I really hope so....i need my husband's visa TODAY!!!


Fingers crossed, still some time for more approvals to come through.


----------



## domeonga96

Great news!!! I received my visa in the mail this morning!!! So grateful to everyone on here that has assisted me and answered my endless questions! It has been so worth it  Preparing to join my fiancé overseas!


----------



## j4v3d

domeonga96 said:


> Great news!!! I received my visa in the mail this morning!!! So grateful to everyone on here that has assisted me and answered my endless questions! It has been so worth it  Preparing to join my fiancé overseas!


Many many congratulations to you! Brilliant news!


----------



## MA17

Congrats!!!


----------



## j4v3d

Hopefully some more approvals and decision made emails to come today! Fingers crossed!


----------



## MA17

But you agree with me is slower than last week


----------



## Mimi.

MA17 said:


> But you agree with me is slower than last week



Yes, it seems to be slower than last week. Just getting so anxious hoping they meet their target time of October 31st.


----------



## j4v3d

Hopefully they update the processing times on the UK Gov website too!


----------



## Alexcool121

I just hope that all you get visas within this month as i have seen people waiting for too long. It makes me worry as well as i submitted my case just last nonth.


----------



## Mimi.

@ JessyL772 I thought we should move the discussion to here. Regarding what you wrote on domeonga96 thread I genuinely think you'll be receiving another email directly from home office soon saying your "Your application will be dispatched shortly from the UK Decision Making Centre." I think until then I would hold on booking flights.


----------



## Clairey

Mimi. said:


> MA17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you agree with me is slower than last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it seems to be slower than last week. Just getting so anxious hoping they meet their target time of October 31st.
Click to expand...

 I hope they meet this deadline too. Day 110 for us...


----------



## j4v3d

Alexcool121 said:


> I just hope that all you get visas within this month as i have seen people waiting for too long. It makes me worry as well as i submitted my case just last nonth.


Mine was submitted at the start of last month. 25BD today. 

Where are you applying from? Priority/Non-Priority?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## JessyL772

Mimi. said:


> @ JessyL772 I thought we should move the discussion to here. Regarding what you wrote on domeonga96 thread I genuinely think you'll be receiving another email directly from home office soon saying your "Your application will be dispatched shortly from the UK Decision Making Centre." I think until then I would hold on booking flights.


Thanks Mimi, but I won?t be booking anything until I actually have my passport in hand. I?m just mentally preparing and getting myself ready in the hopes I?ll be on a plane by the end of the month.


----------



## Alexcool121

I applied from Lahore Pakistan but documents were sent by my wife from London...i am very worried as i didn't receive the acknowledgement email and they have not send the documents back and the time they are taking is making me more worried...i sent it by non priority service....


----------



## Alexcool121

Do you count the days from the biometrics or do you count the days from the supporting documents being received at sheffield???


----------



## Mimi.

Alexcool121 said:


> Do you count the days from the biometrics or do you count the days from the supporting documents being received at sheffield???


Days from biometrics


----------



## j4v3d

Alexcool121 said:


> I applied from Lahore Pakistan but documents were sent by my wife from London...i am very worried as i didn't receive the acknowledgement email and they have not send the documents back and the time they are taking is making me more worried...i sent it by non priority service....


Mine was non priority. Application sent 11th Sept - received 12th Sept then sent back 2 weeks later. Pakistan application. You can see my timeline in the signature in my posts across the forum. 

Not everyone gets the acknowledgement email, so yeah, the wait begins. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexcool121

Well i am hoping for the best but the refusals they are sending are just ridiculous.


----------



## j4v3d

Alexcool121 said:


> Well i am hoping for the best but the refusals they are sending are just ridiculous.


Think positive, every case is different.


----------



## kenwood

Guys!

Today my wife picked up her passport from Sylhet Bangladesh and we got the visa!!!!!! So happy the wait is over, I received not straightforward email as well as the decision by 31st October as well as a phone interview which I thought was a disaster I got my wifes dob wrong first etc but somehow the lord has listened to my prayers and this pain is finally over and our life can begin. I pray you all get decisions soon! Xxxxx


----------



## j4v3d

kenwood said:


> Guys!
> 
> Today my wife picked up her passport from Sylhet Bangladesh and we got the visa!!!!!! So happy the wait is over, I received not straightforward email as well as the decision by 31st October as well as a phone interview which I thought was a disaster I got my wifes dob wrong first etc but somehow the lord has listened to my prayers and this pain is finally over and our life can begin. I pray you all get decisions soon! Xxxxx


Congratulations kenwood! That is brilliant news, i know how stressed you felt after that call, but finally that can now be put behind you and you can now move forward. Let it all sink in


----------



## kenwood

Thanks you to everyone on this forumn couldnt have done this without you, during the waiting time when there was no hope this forumn gave hope and support.

What I would say is that please be prepared for phone interviews, its easy to get nervous and say wrong things, theyll ask questions mainly about employment so have those answers ready and tell your employers to expect a call.

Thank you all, stay blessed


----------



## TabassumQureshi

kenwood said:


> Guys!
> 
> Today my wife picked up her passport from Sylhet Bangladesh and we got the visa!!!!!! So happy the wait is over, I received not straightforward email as well as the decision by 31st October as well as a phone interview which I thought was a disaster I got my wifes dob wrong first etc but somehow the lord has listened to my prayers and this pain is finally over and our life can begin. I pray you all get decisions soon! Xxxxx



Many congratulations! Did you check the status tracker whether it changed to decision made?


----------



## MA17

Congrats Knewood excellent news.


----------



## kenwood

The tracker is useless, it still says unrecognised even after decision has been made.


----------



## cotswoldcouple

Well it finally happened! I guess my document package arrived yesterday, however I rarely use the front door and normally go out of the garage so I had no idea the package was here until today! I thought they were going to send an email stating my documents had been sent to me.
Anyway, I was on the phone with my hubby who is in England when I opened the package. I was approved for my VISA!!!
My Leave to Enter begins 13 October 2017 to 13 July 2020! Thank you everyone for listening and keeping all of our spirits up! It has been a long time coming and I'm sure there are others still waiting, but don't give up hope! JessyL you will get yours soon. Keep on the lookout at your front door because you probably won't get an email on it. 

We can finally go after them for the £625 they still owe us for over payment of the NH fee. Thanks again everyone. If anyone will be coming through Cheltenham in the future, look me up and let's have a bevy at the pub! [email protected]. Cheers to you!


----------



## AussieBoo

Congratulations! Good to see some approvals coming through for lengthy waiting times! I'm on day 74.


----------



## Clairey

kenwood said:


> Thanks you to everyone on this forumn couldnt have done this without you, during the waiting time when there was no hope this forumn gave hope and support.
> 
> What I would say is that please be prepared for phone interviews, its easy to get nervous and say wrong things, theyll ask questions mainly about employment so have those answers ready and tell your employers to expect a call.
> 
> Thank you all, stay blessed


 Congratulations. What number did they ring on? Or was it a witheld number?


----------



## j4v3d

They'd better not ring on withheld because my call blocker app will reject the call! Best get that disabled for the time being then. Better to be safe than sorry!

I don't know why they just can't check the NI No which will bring up employment details etc instead of ringing. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clairey

j4v3d said:


> They'd better not ring on withheld because my call blocker app will reject the call! Best get that disabled for the time being then. Better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> I don't know why they just can't check the NI No which will bring up employment details etc instead of ringing.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 I don't normally answer phone calls if I don't recognise the number or is witheld. Guess I best start answering them. 
Day 111 today literally not sure how much more I can take of this.....


----------



## Mimi.

Day 132


----------



## Clairey

Mimi. said:


> Day 132


 I don't know how your coping. I thought 111 days were bad. This is ludicrous.


----------



## Amd1

- so like most of us am hoping it gets process within the time frame given, they requested for his English test to be provided which we did already at the biometric appointment. We called them and asked what exactly the email meant as the English certificate was included at his biometric and they said sometimes they want original certificate to be sent to them even though they have the copy sent to them through scanning at the biometric appointment. We send it straight away, it was recieved and signed, since then we haven't heard anything from them....praying sooo hard ��


----------



## MA17

Today is 24 weeks more than 6 months which is supposed to be the max waiting time 120 days starts growing gray hair and nightmares almost every night!!! Btw i didnt answer a private number once...but only once do you guys think if it is them they would call again but it is been a week since i had a no caller ID call


----------



## MA17

Mimi was a decree absolute that they requested on near 60 days?


----------



## Mimi.

MA17 said:


> Mimi was a decree absolute that they requested on near 60 days?


I'm sorry I don't understand your question. On exactly the 60th day I got the not straight forward email and they requested more information from us and that was on July 3rd. It's officially past 6 months now for me. I'm on day 133.


----------



## JessyL772

Mimi. said:


> MA17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi was a decree absolute that they requested on near 60 days?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I don't understand your question. On exactly the 60th day I got the not straight forward email and they requested more information from us and that was on July 3rd. It's officially past 6 months now for me. I'm on day 133.
Click to expand...

He decree absolute is an official divorce paper from the court.

They requested that from me at day 56, just before they sent the not straightforward email.

11 days since the supposed decision made email and still no passport or email informing me that it has even been handed over to the courier service. I?m fuming!!!


----------



## Mimi.

JessyL772 said:


> He decree absolute is an official divorce paper from the court.
> 
> They requested that from me at day 56, just before they sent the not straightforward email.
> 
> 11 days since the supposed decision made email and still no passport or email informing me that it has even been handed over to the courier service. I?m fuming!!!


Oh! mmm.. I've never been divorced before this is my first marriage so no. They requested financial information and more proof of relationship. To be honest we did not include the financial information and only sent like 4 photos with my application cause we had no idea we needed to send more it was pretty naive of us so it's totally fair of them to have asked just wish it wasn't on the 12th week when we were suppose to receive a decision.


And Jessy I have a good feeling you'll get your visa next week!


----------



## JessyL772

Mimi. said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He decree absolute is an official divorce paper from the court.
> 
> They requested that from me at day 56, just before they sent the not straightforward email.
> 
> 11 days since the supposed decision made email and still no passport or email informing me that it has even been handed over to the courier service. I?m fuming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! mmm.. I've never been divorced before this is my first marriage so no. They requested financial information and more proof of relationship. To be honest we did not include the financial information and only sent like 4 photos with my application cause we had no idea we needed to send more it was pretty naive of us so it's totally fair of them to have asked just wish it wasn't on the 12th week when we were suppose to receive a decision.
> 
> 
> And Jessy I have a good feeling you'll get your visa next week!
Click to expand...

I hope so, Mimi! And I hope you hear something soon, this is absolute garbage that others get their decisions and visas granted and here you are over 120 days and still nothing  its not fair!!!


----------



## UKspVisWait

JessyL772 said:


> He decree absolute is an official divorce paper from the court.
> 
> They requested that from me at day 56, just before they sent the not straightforward email.
> 
> 11 days since the supposed decision made email and still no passport or email informing me that it has even been handed over to the courier service. I?m fuming!!!


JessyL772 atleast you had decision made email.its is a step forward.they requested finance information nd proof of english and was sent back to them 5 days ago..so just waiting..i dont know what else to do.At times i break down into tears.i thought i have gone through so much in life that this is nothing.the wait is traumatizing..psychologically its damaging...emotional torture....its getting to my husband too now.i believe you will habe your passport anyday from now and praying its a positive for you!!Will all that wait you just want to get on the flight. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimi.

JessyL772 said:


> I hope so, Mimi! And I hope you hear something soon, this is absolute garbage that others get their decisions and visas granted and here you are over 120 days and still nothing  its not fair!!!


I hope so too! I'm honestly just going to be so upset if I get refused after all this time. My husband booked his flight yesterday to come see me beginning of November cause we haven't seen each other since MARCH and we kept putting off purchasing a flight ticket in case we heard back from UKVI but at this point I see no end to this wait.


----------



## JessyL772

UKspVisWait said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He decree absolute is an official divorce paper from the court.
> 
> They requested that from me at day 56, just before they sent the not straightforward email.
> 
> 11 days since the supposed decision made email and still no passport or email informing me that it has even been handed over to the courier service. I?m fuming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> JessyL772 atleast you had decision made email.its is a step forward.they requested finance information nd proof of english and was sent back to them 5 days ago..so just waiting..i dont know what else to do.At times i break down into tears.i thought i have gone through so much in life that this is nothing.the wait is traumatizing..psychologically its damaging...emotional torture....its getting to my husband too now.i believe you will habe your passport anyday from now and praying its a positive for you!!Will all that wait you just want to get on the flight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Today is 110 days. Yes, I am appreciative I have a decision. But others have had decisions made and passports returned and visa granted in as little as 13 days, one I saw in just 6 days! The decision made email was 11 days ago. It just feels like they keep putting all of April and May applicants on the bottom of the pile for EVERYTHING. And even when I do get my passport, it isn?t as easy as just hopping on a plane. I have my two fur babies that will be moving to the UK with me, and that?s another stressful process all in its own. 
Its just terrible that people like Mimi, and Clairey, and MA17 and myself and loads others are still waiting to know if we can rejoin our spouses and begin our lives again after waiting sooo long.


----------



## JessyL772

Mimi. said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, Mimi! And I hope you hear something soon, this is absolute garbage that others get their decisions and visas granted and here you are over 120 days and still nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not fair!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too! I'm honestly just going to be so upset if I get refused after all this time. My husband booked his flight yesterday to come see me beginning of November cause we haven't seen each other since MARCH and we kept putting off purchasing a flight ticket in case we heard back from UKVI but at this point I see no end to this wait.
Click to expand...

I haven?t seen my fiancé since thanksgiving! November 24th. We?ve seen each other for a total of 3 weeks in 18 months due to all the trouble we?ve had from both our governments immigration services


----------



## UKspVisWait

JessyL772 said:


> Today is 110 days. Yes, I am appreciative I have a decision. But others have had decisions made and passports returned and visa granted in as little as 13 days, one I saw in just 6 days! The decision made email was 11 days ago. It just feels like they keep putting all of April and May applicants on the bottom of the pile for EVERYTHING. And even when I do get my passport, it isn?t as easy as just hopping on a plane. I have my two fur babies that will be moving to the UK with me, and that?s another stressful process all in its own.
> Its just terrible that people like Mimi, and Clairey, and MA17 and myself and loads others are still waiting to know if we can rejoin our spouses and begin our lives again after waiting sooo long.


JessyL772 dont take it the wrong way ..i am not saying you are not appreciative...i meant good you got decision made email....and i am fingers crossed it goes well for you.wishing you well dear.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JessyL772

UKspVisWait said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is 110 days. Yes, I am appreciative I have a decision. But others have had decisions made and passports returned and visa granted in as little as 13 days, one I saw in just 6 days! The decision made email was 11 days ago. It just feels like they keep putting all of April and May applicants on the bottom of the pile for EVERYTHING. And even when I do get my passport, it isn?t as easy as just hopping on a plane. I have my two fur babies that will be moving to the UK with me, and that?s another stressful process all in its own.
> Its just terrible that people like Mimi, and Clairey, and MA17 and myself and loads others are still waiting to know if we can rejoin our spouses and begin our lives again after waiting sooo long.
> 
> 
> 
> JessyL772 dont take it the wrong way ..i am not saying you are not appreciative...i meant good you got decision made email....and i am fingers crossed it goes well for you.wishing you well dear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh I know! I didn?t want to sound unsympathetic to those that are still waiting  I know there are others that have waited longer than myself for at least something


----------



## Mimi.

JessyL772 said:


> I haven?t seen my fiancé since thanksgiving! November 24th. We?ve seen each other for a total of 3 weeks in 18 months due to all the trouble we?ve had from both our governments immigration services


A decision made email is a big step forward all you need now is for the decision making center to draw up the paperwork and like I said I have a good feeling this will be sorted next week for you! Worst case scenario try calling them next week and see if they can give you any sort of update. I know calling could be a hit or miss but who knows since you're already in the final stages they may be more inclined to give you an update.


----------



## JessyL772

Mimi. said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven?t seen my fiancé since thanksgiving! November 24th. We?ve seen each other for a total of 3 weeks in 18 months due to all the trouble we?ve had from both our governments immigration services
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A decision made email is a big step forward all you need now is for the decision making center to draw up the paperwork and like I said I have a good feeling this will be sorted next week for you! Worst case scenario try calling them next week and see if they can give you any sort of update. I know calling could be a hit or miss but who knows since you're already in the final stages they may be more inclined to give you an update.
Click to expand...

I agree, it is a big step forward. I tried emailing again yesterday asking for a more straightforward answer as to when to expect the return of my passport only to receive more vague answers.. I feel like none of us can ever get anywhere with these people. They seriously need to revamp their entire process!


----------



## MA17

Mimi sorry i thought they requested docs from your prior to the not straightforward email like Jessy. They did asked for a divorce paper which i did send but no news if they received it. General question pls if they need more docs do you they will ask again or they have other organisation to contact for verification and so and thats why there are delays?


----------



## Shraddha123

Mimi. said:


> I hope so too! I'm honestly just going to be so upset if I get refused after all this time. My husband booked his flight yesterday to come see me beginning of November cause we haven't seen each other since MARCH and we kept putting off purchasing a flight ticket in case we heard back from UKVI but at this point I see no end to this wait.


I haven't seen my hubby for 20 months now 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimi.

MA17 said:


> Mimi sorry i thought they requested docs from your prior to the not straightforward email like Jessy. They did asked for a divorce paper which i did send but no news if they received it. General question pls if they need more docs do you they will ask again or they have other organisation to contact for verification and so and thats why there are delays?



Depends on what they need. Asking for more documents and reaching out for verification are two different things. They asked me for information regarding my husbands employment and we sent them documents but it's always possible they may call his employer for verification, it just depends if they think the information you provided was sufficient enough to not raise any questions. So to answer your questions it's can be one or the other or sometimes both.


----------



## MA17

20 months that is a long time i think you should see each other dont let this crab hold you from seeing each other. I saw my husband last week for 2 days only


----------



## j4v3d

20 MONTHS? 

Don't know how you've survived that long without seeing each other.


----------



## MA17

No one have answer for the exact reason with the delays i work with a very known company so easy to recognize but as i have 2 nationalities maybe they would verify some other details...


----------



## Clairey

We haven't been asked for any further document's. The first correspondence we got from them, was on 25th September which was the '31st October email'.
Last saw my hubby in June. I thought that was a long time ago!


----------



## j4v3d

A very interesting article

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/oct/13/british-american-family-split-across-atlantic-after-home-office-error


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Another week gone. No decisions at all for April May applicants. I see people who applied on October getting decisions. What have we done wrong, it's seriously a torture. 111 working days


----------



## Amal12

Alexcool121 said:


> Well i am hoping for the best but the refusals they are sending are just ridiculous.


Guess what?? I got refused without even to get a refusal letter. I phoned, emailed them. I sent email to complaint s department. Mp promised on phone to find out. I feel like am dealing with a wall. I was waiting for visa and now waiting for a refusal letter. My stress is getting worst am really so sick of this waiting


----------



## Clairey

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Another week gone. No decisions at all for April May applicants. I see people who applied on October getting decisions. What have we done wrong, it's seriously a torture. 111 working days


 I feel your pain. They have 12 working days till 31st October. Let's hope we all hear something next week.....and seeing people who applied in October already having received their visa is complete torture and completely unfair.


----------



## Alexcool121

I got the same kind of issue back in 2009 when i applied for student visa....you won't believe but i had to wait for 3 years just to get a student visa...they didn't send me the call letter after i won my appeal and waited for 2 years after a appeal which went on for a year....they don't care about any of us....once they make a mistake, even if they admit it, they won't do the needfull to rectify their mistake....they would just leave you hanging... i feel for you amal12. May you and your spouse have the strength to go through this difficult time...


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Clairey said:


> Ragnarlöthbrøk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another week gone. No decisions at all for April May applicants. I see people who applied on October getting decisions. What have we done wrong, it's seriously a torture. 111 working days
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain. They have 12 working days till 31st October. Let's hope we all hear something next week.....and seeing people who applied in October already having received their visa is complete torture and completely unfair.
Click to expand...

I am not too optimistic to hear from them before 31st October.  If they really had to clear the backlogs they would have done it by now. They are just giving visas to July August September and October applicants. The ones that got the decision and passport back applied for priority from April may and June.


----------



## Amal12

Alexcool121 said:


> I got the same kind of issue back in 2009 when i applied for student visa....you won't believe but i had to wait for 3 years just to get a student visa...they didn't send me the call letter after i won my appeal and waited for 2 years after a appeal which went on for a year....they don't care about any of us....once they make a mistake, even if they admit it, they won't do the needfull to rectify their mistake....they would just leave you hanging... i feel for you amal12. May you and your spouse have the strength to go through this difficult time...


Yes you are right. Now am stuck I dont know what can I do. I don't know really what to do because I can't do an other fresh application since I don't know what was wrong in the first one. Today my spouse will meet his solicitor to find out if there is a way to get our refusal letter. I read somewhere one person got his refusal letter after one month. I hope it won't take longer for me because this stress is killing me


----------



## UKspVisWait

Amal12 said:


> Yes you are right. Now am stuck I dont know what can I do. I don't know really what to do because I can't do an other fresh application since I don't know what was wrong in the first one. Today my spouse will meet his solicitor to find out if there is a way to get our refusal letter. I read somewhere one person got his refusal letter after one month. I hope it won't take longer for me because this stress is killing me


Just out of curiosity.when visa is granted you don't get a letter accompanying the passport?or you only get a letter with your passport when its refusal. Just thinking i will even not be able to open my passport envelope when it comes.the whole thing is torture.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amal12

UKspVisWait said:


> Amal12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right. Now am stuck I dont know what can I do. I don't know really what to do because I can't do an other fresh application since I don't know what was wrong in the first one. Today my spouse will meet his solicitor to find out if there is a way to get our refusal letter. I read somewhere one person got his refusal letter after one month. I hope it won't take longer for me because this stress is killing me
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity.when visa is granted you don't get a letter accompanying the passport?or you only get a letter with your passport when its refusal. Just thinking i will even not be able to open my passport envelope when it comes.the whole thing is torture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using
> 
> Here in my country they send refusal letter by email not with passport.
Click to expand...


----------



## UKspVisWait

Amal12 said:


> UKspVisWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity.when visa is granted you don't get a letter accompanying the passport?or you only get a letter with your passport when its refusal. Just thinking i will even not be able to open my passport envelope when it comes.the whole thing is torture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using
> 
> Here in my country they send refusal letter by email not with passport.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....thank u
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Our day 60 should be Friday. 6 days away, however we received a not straightforward email and still havent receieved documents back, so not hopeful at all..


----------



## j4v3d

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Another week gone. No decisions at all for April May applicants. I see people who applied on October getting decisions. What have we done wrong, it's seriously a torture. 111 working days


I'm a September non priority application. Wish I had a decision made email. Guess I won't be hearing anything this month. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clairey

For those that have rung up and had there cases escalated. Has the call handler told you they would update you on your case within 15 working days via email?


----------



## AussieBoo

Clairey said:


> For those that have rung up and had there cases escalated. Has the call handler told you they would update you on your case within 15 working days via email?


I escalated my case via email and was sent a return email advising I would get an update within 20 working days...which is coming up this Thursday... Still waiting.


----------



## j4v3d

Good luck to everyone still waiting - let's hope the week ahead is a VERY busy one indeed. Tick tock Sheffield, 31st October fast approaching. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gratiaDei777

If your visa is rejected, roughly how long after your 'collect your passport' email do you receive rejection reason email?

Thanks


----------



## j4v3d

gratiaDei777 said:


> If your visa is rejected, roughly how long after your 'collect your passport' email do you receive rejection reason email?
> 
> Thanks


Some people normally get a letter when they pick up the passport, those that wait for an email have waited up to a month to receive anything.


----------



## Amal12

gratiaDei777 said:


> If your visa is rejected, roughly how long after your 'collect your passport' email do you receive rejection reason email?
> 
> Thanks


My visa was rejected on 5th oct. I did called them on 6th oct and they asked me to do ESCALATION via email. Then I received an email back saying an entry clearance officer will contact me within 20WD. I am still waiting in horrible stress. I did complaints directly to home office. Mp promised to find out but we didn't hear yet from him. If just they let us know that refusal letter doesn't come same time as passport.


----------



## Amal12

Thanks[/quote]

Some people normally get a letter when they pick up the passport, those that wait for an email have waited up to a month to receive anything.[/QUOTE]

Oh Allah. Shall I wait a month to know reason why they refused. Really this is very bad. I still did nt receive even my documents back.


----------



## j4v3d

Amal12 said:


> Thanks


Some people normally get a letter when they pick up the passport, those that wait for an email have waited up to a month to receive anything.[/QUOTE]

Oh Allah. Shall I wait a month to know reason why they refused. Really this is very bad. I still did nt receive even my documents back.[/QUOTE]

You'll just have to pressure the MP and make calls till something happens. But i'd get the MP to put pressure on Sheffield.


----------



## MA17

Send an official complaint Amal 12


----------



## Amal12

MA17 said:


> Send an official complaint Amal 12


Do u mean I send to [email protected]. I sent complaint I got an automated email that they answer after 20 wd.


----------



## gratiaDei777

Country applying from: Seoul, S Korea
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 19th July 2017 (Online)
Date bio-metrics taken: 24th July 2017
[Date ‘scanning service’ used: 24th July 2017]
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 
[Email requesting further documentation: 5th September 2017]
[Email requesting supporting documentation BY POST: 26th September 2017]
Decision Made as per BRP Letter: 11th October 2017 [BD 55 from biometrics]
Decision Made sent via Email: 
Date your visa was received: Collected VFS, 16th October 2017 (after receiving VFS email same morning)

That’s right, we used the ‘scanning service’ on 24th July, and received an email 26th September saying they had not yet received supporting docs!
VFS wouldn’t scan again for us, so sent pretty much the same docs via DHL from Korea.

Thanks be to God


----------



## j4v3d

gratiaDei777 said:


> Country applying from: Seoul, S Korea
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (PRIORITY)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 19th July 2017 (Online)
> Date bio-metrics taken: 24th July 2017
> [Date ‘scanning service’ used: 24th July 2017]
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given:
> [Email requesting further documentation: 5th September 2017]
> [Email requesting supporting documentation BY POST: 26th September 2017]
> Decision Made as per BRP Letter: 11th October 2017 [BD 55 from biometrics]
> Decision Made sent via Email:
> Date your visa was received: Collected VFS, 16th October 2017 (after receiving VFS email same morning)
> 
> That’s right, we used the ‘scanning service’ on 24th July, and received an email 26th September saying they had not yet received supporting docs!
> VFS wouldn’t scan again for us, so sent pretty much the same docs via DHL from Korea.
> 
> Thanks be to God


Congratulations!


----------



## gratiaDei777

Thank you!

The waiting was all the harder because people around you think, 'oh, her husband is a UK citizen, surely getting a visa's gonna be sooo easy, because what kind of government would make it difficult for its citizens to bring their spouse into the country?'

I totally commiserate with those still waiting. Good luck.


----------



## Mimi.

134 days and still no decision made email :/


----------



## UKspVisWait

gratiaDei777 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The waiting was all the harder because people around you think, 'oh, her husband is a UK citizen, surely getting a visa's gonna be sooo easy, because what kind of government would make it difficult for its citizens to bring their spouse into the country?'
> 
> I totally commiserate with those still waiting. Good luck.


So i received not straightforward guys.does this mean it will be refused?has anyone got a not straighforward and ever gor a decision after. And were they successful at all?After how long was decision made?just sad.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimi.

UKspVisWait said:


> So i received not straightforward guys.does this mean it will be refused?has anyone got a not straighforward and ever gor a decision after. And were they successful at all?After how long was decision made?just sad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It can mean anything. They may ask for further information or they may just be buying time cause they're backed up. It does not mean you'll automatically get refused.


----------



## UKspVisWait

Mimi. said:


> It can mean anything. They may ask for further information or they may just be buying time cause they're backed up. It does not mean you'll automatically get refused.


They asked for additional info which was sent 7 days ago.so maybe they arw just buying time.i dont know Mimi...sigh

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MA17

Amal12 need to speak to the decision centre team. You have to get it a clear that you have not received a decision letter nor a refusal reasing and you want to know your rights of appeal. This is rediculous. Keep bothering the call centre and send paying email with strong word that you only have few days to appeal and you need that letter. Or take them to court speak to a solicitor


----------



## j4v3d

UKspVisWait said:


> So i received not straightforward guys.does this mean it will be refused?has anyone got a not straighforward and ever gor a decision after. And were they successful at all?After how long was decision made?just sad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Nope, it doesn't mean it will be refused, it's a generic email that is going out to most applicants. Just sit tight and wait it out.


----------



## UKspVisWait

j4v3d said:


> Nope, it doesn't mean it will be refused, it's a generic email that is going out to most applicants. Just sit tight and wait it out.


@j4v3d im trying to remain calm.as i type i even kept forgetting what i wanted to write that is how much my psycho is messed up.thank u for your response.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

UKspVisWait said:


> @j4v3d im trying to remain calm.as i type i even kept forgetting what i wanted to write that is how much my psycho is messed up.thank u for your response.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I understand it's a very stressful situation/time, but don't let it ruin you, just keep busy to pass the time. That reply will come. I think it's gone quiet in Sheffield these past 7 days as they are trying to clear the backlog and meet that 31st October they've specified in the email that has gone out to many.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

j4v3d said:


> UKspVisWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @j4v3d im trying to remain calm.as i type i even kept forgetting what i wanted to write that is how much my psycho is messed up.thank u for your response.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it's a very stressful situation/time, but don't let it ruin you, just keep busy to pass the time. That reply will come. I think it's gone quiet in Sheffield these past 7 days as they are trying to clear the backlog and meet that 31st October they've specified in the email that has gone out to many.
Click to expand...

I don't see them clearing backlogs. There are many April may June applicants still waiting while they give decisions to September October applicants.


----------



## Mimi.

What should we do if we don't hear by the 31st? I honestly can't wait any longer. Next month will make 7 months since biometrics for me.


----------



## MA17

I am SICK im sure every one waited more than 6 months know how i feel. Im seeing a solicitor on wednesday paying for 10mns meeting £60 i dont know why im doing this but at least im trying a different way as MP not responding anymore


----------



## ingrindwecrust

56 business days down...no idea how many more to go... (not straight forward)


----------



## poliphilus

That's one hundred and twenty 'working' days. What good can come of such psychological torture.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

poliphilus said:


> That's one hundred and twenty 'working' days. What good can come of such psychological torture.


Indeed it's a torture. Don't know why they are dragging it. I think it's enough of the dragging. 120 days is 24 weeks. It's double of what they say. I think it's enough to do background checks and whatever they want to do. The service is poor and pathetic for how much money they charge.


----------



## j4v3d

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> I don't see them clearing backlogs. There are many April may June applicants still waiting while they give decisions to September October applicants.


My application was submitted at the start of September (Non Priority) - Wednesday will be 30 business days. If they are giving visas to September applicants then surely I'll have mine next month?? Then again Pakistan applications tend to be scrutinised more. So who knows when I'll hear back. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

Those that have got to 120 days and at some point get a decision made, make sure you fight for getting a full refund as Sheffield have not met their own SLA's and have left you stranded. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimi.

j4v3d said:


> My application was submitted at the start of September (Non Priority) - Wednesday will be 30 business days. If they are giving visas to September applicants then surely I'll have mine next month?? Then again Pakistan applications tend to be scrutinised more. So who knows when I'll hear back.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I have a feeling you'll be hearing back very soon! :fingerscrossed: Don't worry, you won't be waiting as long as us.


----------



## j4v3d

Mimi. said:


> I have a feeling you'll be hearing back very soon! :fingerscrossed: Don't worry, you won't be waiting as long as us.


Let's hope so, struggling with the wait already, another 30 business days to hit the 60 day mark where May statistics say 90% of applications are processed. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

j4v3d said:


> Those that have got to 120 days and at some point get a decision made, make sure you fight for getting a full refund as Sheffield have not met their own SLA's and have left you stranded.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Is that possible to get a refund even after a decision is made ? Like after 120 days ? How's it possible ?


----------



## Alexcool121

J4V3D i applied just 2 days after you so our time is almost the same. My application is also a non priority. Just hoping for the best. If they are working on the back log then we wont hear anything till next month. If you were getting an update about your case then you won't get depress this much. Waiting is just too much.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Processing times for Chinese applicants updated. Only 78% processed within 60 days and 91% processed within 90 days. The service provided for the amount we have all paid is a disgrace.


----------



## j4v3d

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Is that possible to get a refund even after a decision is made ? Like after 120 days ? How's it possible ?


I'm not sure, but i would look at speaking to the MP and seeing how you can get some back of the money spent or all of it, after all they have gone over their SLA and not processed the application within the time they have mentioned. There's also that service called Ombudsman or something, maybe worth speaking to them too? 



Alexcool121 said:


> J4V3D i applied just 2 days after you so our time is almost the same. My application is also a non priority. Just hoping for the best. If they are working on the back log then we wont hear anything till next month. If you were getting an update about your case then you won't get depress this much. Waiting is just too much.


Join the gang haha! Tomorrow will be 30 business days for me, most likely will hear something back next month. Hoping we just get a decision made email and go pick up the passport with an approved visa, can't be doing with the enquiries and chasing Sheffield up. 



ingrindwecrust said:


> Processing times for Chinese applicants updated. Only 78% processed within 60 days and 91% processed within 90 days. The service provided for the amount we have all paid is a disgrace.


I'm fairly sure that statistic has fallen, it was higher around May time. Will check now to see if they have updated their statistics for Pakistan applicants.


----------



## j4v3d

And here is the processing times for Pakistan applications - they've now added in 120 days. Sheffield have been busy and trying to cover their backs!


----------



## MA17

Why there is no 100% what are they playing at. No 100% so no guarantee on when you hear back....no words to say


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Yeah, China also now added in 120 days. 97% decided within 120 days. How can it possibly take them longer than 6 months ?!


----------



## j4v3d

MA17 said:


> Why there is no 100% what are they playing at. No 100% so no guarantee on when you hear back....no words to say





ingrindwecrust said:


> Yeah, China also now added in 120 days. 97% decided within 120 days. How can it possibly take them longer than 6 months ?!


Not sure why they are showing 100% - maybe it's dawned on them now that they really have effed up big time. I say continue putting pressure on Sheffield/Home Office so they can sort this mess out that they have created. It's absurd.


----------



## MA17

I am sending paid email today i have no more patience my husband said to wait until the 31st but i think my file in over burried and need to notify them i am still waiting


----------



## j4v3d

MA17 said:


> I am sending paid email today i have no more patience my husband said to wait until the 31st but i think my file in over burried and need to notify them i am still waiting


Let us know how you get on! I suspect they will fob you off like they do with many applicants.


----------



## MA17

Of course will update you. 25th weeks they should expect my anger out


----------



## JessyL772

15 days since decision made email, which came on the 102nd BD, and still no passport or idea when to expect it returned. Starting to think the HO has lost my passport. Called the enquiry service yesterday and the woman on the phone sounded sincerely concerned and angry for me. Even said they cant do this to people, it isnt right, and apologized on behalf of the HO. One of the first on their end to show real empathy and compassion.. now if only she worked at the HO and not for a third party and could actually do more than send an escalation that could take up to 20 working days for a reply. I feel so defeated.


----------



## Clairey

Some of the home office documents say it takes 12 weeks to process and others say 24 weeks so they have conflicting information available to the public. They really need to sort it out. 
I sent a complaint and the ladies response was so rude and she didn't even read my complaint properly.
Would have thought after paying so much money we would get some sort of customer service.


----------



## j4v3d

JessyL772 said:


> 15 days since decision made email, which came on the 102nd BD, and still no passport or idea when to expect it returned. Starting to think the HO has lost my passport. Called the enquiry service yesterday and the woman on the phone sounded sincerely concerned and angry for me. Even said they cant do this to people, it isnt right, and apologized on behalf of the HO. One of the first on their end to show real empathy and compassion.. now if only she worked at the HO and not for a third party and could actually do more than send an escalation that could take up to 20 working days for a reply. I feel so defeated.


Hope you hear back soon. I bet the 3rd party people that answer the calls are being kept in the dark as well. They really can't do much for you. They're helpless just like us. 



Clairey said:


> Some of the home office documents say it takes 12 weeks to process and others say 24 weeks so they have conflicting information available to the public. They really need to sort it out.
> I sent a complaint and the ladies response was so rude and she didn't even read my complaint properly.
> Would have thought after paying so much money we would get some sort of customer service.


What did she say to you?


----------



## TabassumQureshi

MA17 said:


> I am SICK im sure every one waited more than 6 months know how i feel. Im seeing a solicitor on wednesday paying for 10mns meeting £60 i dont know why im doing this but at least im trying a different way as MP not responding anymore


Good luck with the solicitor and could you let me know what he says. I spoke to my MP's secretary on Friday and she has basically said that the MP can't do anything. The Home Office are not replying to their letters nor answering their calls. I think the next best thing is to speak to a solicitor but i don't have much hope in that either. 

We have been waiting for 10 months, priority service application. I just want a decision


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Good luck with the solicitor and could you let me know what he says. I spoke to my MP's secretary on Friday and she has basically said that the MP can't do anything. The Home Office are not replying to their letters nor answering their calls. I think the next best thing is to speak to a solicitor but i don't have much hope in that either.
> 
> We have been waiting for 10 months, priority service application. I just want a decision


Sheffield have gone very quiet since last week, kind of worrying that. Maybe they are not replying to any letters or MP calls because of this 31st October email. There definitely will be backlash as it looks like the backlog won't entirely be cleared then

If they cannot hand the volume of applications maybe they should get other embassies to help out.


----------



## MA17

10 months this is so scary. Will let you know what tomorrow's meeting outcome. Put pressure by escalating. What wad the issue have they asked for more docs?


----------



## TabassumQureshi

MA17 said:


> 10 months this is so scary. Will let you know what tomorrow's meeting outcome. Put pressure by escalating. What wad the issue have they asked for more docs?


Escalated it several times.

Basically we applied in December and sent the supporting documents to Sheffield. These were returned back to me in 6 days. Originals and photocopies returned with no letter of acknowledgement. We waited 6 months and didn't get a decision. Contacted MP and the Home office said to him that they never received any of my documents. It was recorded delivery so that is clearly a lie. Anyway so they asked for me to send these again which i did in July. Again these were returned back to me the way i sent them with no letter of acknowledgement from the Home Office. Since then i am still waiting and my worry is that they will say again that we don't have your documents scanned. All these months i was calling and emailing to track the visa and they never said they didn't have my documents. They sent the not straight forward email and now the 31st October email.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Escalated it several times.
> 
> Basically we applied in December and sent the supporting documents to Sheffield. These were returned back to me in 6 days. Originals and photocopies returned with no letter of acknowledgement. We waited 6 months and didn't get a decision. Contacted MP and the Home office said to him that they never received any of my documents. It was recorded delivery so that is clearly a lie. Anyway so they asked for me to send these again which i did in July. Again these were returned back to me the way i sent them with no letter of acknowledgement from the Home Office. Since then i am still waiting and my worry is that they will say again that we don't have your documents scanned. All these months i was calling and emailing to track the visa and they never said they didn't have my documents. They sent the not straight forward email and now the 31st October email.


They can't say they've never received your application because if you got those emails that means that they have input your details in to their system, or it has been picked up somehow, not sure how their internal shambolic system works.


----------



## MA17

J4v36 absolutely! At least now you know they have your docs so basically your delays was due to a lost docs. I think you should send email to you MP that he or she should complaint and get yours into priority but some MP are just as useless like mine


----------



## Mimi.

My husband reached out to his MP via email on October 5th and has not heard back. For those that contacted their MP I was wondering how long did it take for them to get back to you?



135 days since biometrics.


----------



## j4v3d

MA17 said:


> J4v36 absolutely! At least now you know they have your docs so basically your delays was due to a lost docs. I think you should send email to you MP that he or she should complaint and get yours into priority but some MP are just as useless like mine


There's only so much a MP can do for you remember that - just persist with the MP and get them to make enquiries. If it goes past the 31st October and you don't hear anything then that gives the MP ammunition to go in hard on HO/Sheffield.


----------



## UKspVisWait

j4v3d said:


> There's only so much a MP can do for you remember that - just persist with the MP and get them to make enquiries. If it goes past the 31st October and you don't hear anything then that gives the MP ammunition to go in hard on HO/Sheffield.


I just decided to stop counting.so much for paying priority in my case....they asked me to send additional information 9 days back or so and yesterday they still sent me not straightforward...atleast i will get to see my husband in november for just 2 days and thats about it.Mp is responsive...first email the secretary made the call and second email to him no response yet.we can only pray amd hope for the best.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TabassumQureshi

MA17 said:


> J4v36 absolutely! At least now you know they have your docs so basically your delays was due to a lost docs. I think you should send email to you MP that he or she should complaint and get yours into priority but some MP are just as useless like mine


There is no guarantee that they have my docs though. They could say again that they don't have them. Since January they have been saying still in process even though they didn't have the docs.


----------



## MA17

Mimi speak to MP officr emails takes long to respond. Ask yout husband to call them between 10:30 and 12:30


----------



## j4v3d

Mimi. said:


> My husband reached out to his MP via email on October 5th and has not heard back. For those that contacted their MP I was wondering how long did it take for them to get back to you?
> 
> 135 days since biometrics.


Emailing the MP is not good enough, going in to see them, making an appointment and having a face to face conversation will be alot better, that way there is nowhere for the MP to hide.


----------



## MA17

Tabbassum why dont you send me email to the sheffield email addresd where you send your docs just to confirm they have it but i am sure they have it. Bcoz with me when i sent some requested docs they confirmed to my MP that they received them


----------



## TabassumQureshi

MA17 said:


> Tabbassum why dont you send me email to the sheffield email addresd where you send your docs just to confirm they have it but i am sure they have it. Bcoz with me when i sent some requested docs they confirmed to my MP that they received them



I sent it to the address my MP and Home office said to send it. I know but they should have confirmed that they have them now but they didn't.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Emailing the MP is not good enough, going in to see them, making an appointment and having a face to face conversation will be alot better, that way there is nowhere for the MP to hide.


I asked the MP's secretary if i could make an appointment and she said no, I just have to be patient and wait for a decision


----------



## Clairey

Mimi. said:


> My husband reached out to his MP via email on October 5th and has not heard back. For those that contacted their MP I was wondering how long did it take for them to get back to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 135 days since biometrics.


 My MP took about 5 weeks to send me a response and enclosed a letter from the home office. Though in the letter from the HO it said that they had contacted my husband. But they only contacted my husband after I had contacted the MP! So basically made themselves sound like they're doing there job and made me out to look like a liar. Twice they have done this now. Though I have the evidence to prove otherwise!


----------



## AussieBoo

Hello. Just went to check the processing times for settlement visas on the ukvi website......and they have removed the option to see how long settlement visas are taking to process. I could only check on non settlement processing times ..this is the case for all Australian cities. Just goes to show Sheffield don't want people to see how long they are really taking. What a load of rubbish.


----------



## Clairey

What happens to the other 9% from India after 120 days?! Think ours is in the 9% pile.....?


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

MA17 said:


> I am sending paid email today i have no more patience my husband said to wait until the 31st but i think my file in over burried and need to notify them i am still waiting


It's useless to spend money. I have already called them last Monday and all I got as a reply was lies and BS


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> I asked the MP's secretary if i could make an appointment and she said no, I just have to be patient and wait for a decision


Who is she to dictate whether you can make an appointment or not? I'd go in person & demand an appointment. It's you're right! She can't deny you that. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

Clairey said:


> My MP took about 5 weeks to send me a response and enclosed a letter from the home office. Though in the letter from the HO it said that they had contacted my husband. But they only contacted my husband after I had contacted the MP! So basically made themselves sound like they're doing there job and made me out to look like a liar. Twice they have done this now. Though I have the evidence to prove otherwise!


Sheffield & Home Office are snakes. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clairey

j4v3d said:


> TabassumQureshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the MP's secretary if i could make an appointment and she said no, I just have to be patient and wait for a decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is she to dictate whether you can make an appointment or not? I'd go in person & demand an appointment. It's you're right! She can't deny you that.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 We aren't under the same MP are we? As mine has been useless also! I am contemplating going to one of the opposing parties to see if they will help? Am waiting till the 31st October first though and hoping for the best before trying anything else.


----------



## MA17

Last evening called the centre and i said how this is holding people life especially waited 6 and half months. He said i will speak to my manager tomorrow and make a note of your call. Do you guys think he will speak to his manager and if his manager is goinc to escalate to sheffield. I really hopr so.


----------



## j4v3d

MA17 said:


> Last evening called the centre and i said how this is holding people life especially waited 6 and half months. He said i will speak to my manager tomorrow and make a note of your call. Do you guys think he will speak to his manager and if his manager is goinc to escalate to sheffield. I really hopr so.


Probably will say anything to just prolong the call and then fob you off with a reply.


----------



## MA17

Yes i noticed that they prolong the call by spelling the name and stupid question?


----------



## TabassumQureshi

Clairey said:


> We aren't under the same MP are we? As mine has been useless also! I am contemplating going to one of the opposing parties to see if they will help? Am waiting till the 31st October first though and hoping for the best before trying anything else.


My MP is Mike Gapes, what about yours? Yes even i am waiting for the 31st October hoping they make a decision.


----------



## MA17

Ok guys i met a good solicitor and he assured me about few things. He can do nothing about the waiting and cant tell what the hell they are waiting or investigating for


----------



## TabassumQureshi

MA17 said:


> Ok guys i met a good solicitor and he assured me about few things. He can do nothing about the waiting and cant tell what the hell they are waiting or investigating for


That's exactly what i thought he would say...


----------



## MA17

He assured me about something i felt it might be a problem as i didnt see one question in appendex 2 form. Lets wait and see


----------



## TabassumQureshi

MA17 said:


> He assured me about something i felt it might be a problem as i didnt see one question in appendex 2 form. Lets wait and see


Will he contact the Home Office on your behalf then or is it clearly a no, it makes no difference?


----------



## MA17

No he won't interfere until we hear back from HO. But the question i missed he said is not very important


----------



## TabassumQureshi

MA17 said:


> No he won't interfere until we hear back from HO. But the question i missed he said is not very important


How long have you been waiting for?


----------



## j4v3d

MA17 said:


> No he won't interfere until we hear back from HO. But the question i missed he said is not very important


What question did you miss?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Im at day 58 now and still no documents returned to me? Is this normal? Do you think this indicates that they still havent even started looking at our application yet?


----------



## j4v3d

ingrindwecrust said:


> Im at day 58 now and still no documents returned to me? Is this normal? Do you think this indicates that they still havent even started looking at our application yet?


You could get them back when you go to pick the passport up, or you could get it after that. You just never know when they'll be sent back, can't count on Sheffield. 

Have you received any emails from them? Not straightforward email? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

MA17 said:


> Ok guys i met a good solicitor and he assured me about few things. He can do nothing about the waiting and cant tell what the hell they are waiting or investigating for


If you don't hear back after 31st October then by all means get the MP/Solicitor to put any kind of pressure on Sheffield.


MA17 said:


> No he won't interfere until we hear back from HO. But the question i missed he said is not very important


Don't think anyone will get much out of them before 31st October, but the best bet is the MP, keep getting them to put the pressure on. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieBoo

*The waiting game continues*

This is the latest I received from UKVI. I never received the not straightforward email, nor the wait until 31 October email. I never received confirmation that Sheffield have my scanned documents. When I applied for settlement visa non-priority in June I was advised to wait up to 12 weeks. This email now says I could wait up to 24 weeks! They have just double my waiting time! So cranky and stressed right now! I am at 16 weeks already.

"Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration.

With regards to your query, we cannot provide details of your scanned application at this service . 

In regards to your query about status, your case has already been escalated to the decision making centre and one of our team members will be in touch with you shortly. Your patience is highly appreciated. 

In regards to your query about the status of your application, your application is being considered and is currently awaiting a decision. 

We have service levels. We aim to complete 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within 6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application date (where 1 week is 5 working days) and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application date (where 1 week is 5 working days)."


----------



## reah

Clairey said:


> What happens to the other 9% from India after 120 days?! Think ours is in the 9% pile.....?


Clairey Hi! Have you applied from India? What kind of visa? Please suggest me how long have you been waiting?

I applied non priority from Mumbai. Thanks


----------



## Clairey

reah said:


> Clairey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to the other 9% from India after 120 days?! Think ours is in the 9% pile.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Clairey Hi! Have you applied from India? What kind of visa? Please suggest me how long have you been waiting?
> 
> I applied non priority from Mumbai. Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi Reah my husband applied from South Mumbai for a Spouse visa, non priority in May. We are on working day 116 ? How about you?


----------



## j4v3d

AussieBoo said:


> This is the latest I received from UKVI. I never received the not straightforward email, nor the wait until 31 October email. I never received confirmation that Sheffield have my scanned documents. When I applied for settlement visa non-priority in June I was advised to wait up to 12 weeks. This email now says I could wait up to 24 weeks! They have just double my waiting time! So cranky and stressed right now! I am at 16 weeks already.
> 
> "Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration.
> 
> With regards to your query, we cannot provide details of your scanned application at this service .
> 
> In regards to your query about status, your case has already been escalated to the decision making centre and one of our team members will be in touch with you shortly. Your patience is highly appreciated.
> 
> In regards to your query about the status of your application, your application is being considered and is currently awaiting a decision.
> 
> We have service levels. We aim to complete 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within 6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application date (where 1 week is 5 working days) and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application date (where 1 week is 5 working days)."


That is becoming a standard email now with them mentioning 24 weeks after the fiasco they've created.



Clairey said:


> Hi Reah my husband applied from South Mumbai for a Spouse visa, non priority in May. We are on working day 116 ? How about you?


116 days!


----------



## Mimi.

you guys I'm so f***king pissed off!! like I've seriously had enough with their bulls*** I just received this email today

*
Regarding Visa Application: 

Thank you for your enquiry

Our sincere apologies for the delay you are experiencing but we have had to request additional documents from you which has taken time and this is a particularly busy period for us.

As previously stated, your application is complex and so we still cannot give a time scale for when a decision will be made on it. However, please be assured that we are continuing to work on it and will make a decision as soon as we are able.

If you have any further enquiries, please visit our website at www.GOV.UK

Kind Regards

KL.

UKVI Contact Centre Service - UK Decision Making Centre*


WTF do I do now? How much longer are they going to make me wait? They asked for additional information IN JULY!! We're almost in November. My biometrics were in April!


----------



## MA17

Mimi this email from decision team. If you could go back to them and say that you are over 6 months waiting so many ppl have applied in August got their decision. Ask for your file to be put on top of the pile. You sent the requested docs within the timescale.


----------



## MA17

You dont need apologies you need to live with your husband


----------



## mishmosh

What is happening to april applicants? Any decision on them as of yet?
Mimi had the same email as you but it was worded differently. One person had this email and after 5 days she/he phoned up and got visa, but hers was worded differently too


----------



## Mimi.

mishmosh said:


> What is happening to april applicants? Any decision on them as of yet?
> Mimi had the same email as you but it was worded differently. One person had this email and after 5 days she/he phoned up and got visa, but hers was worded differently too


If you don't mind me asking what did yours say and what did the other persons email say? I would like to know the difference.


----------



## JessyL772

17 days since I had the decision made email and still no sign of my fn passport


----------



## mishmosh

Mimi. said:


> If you don't mind me asking what did yours say and what did the other persons email say? I would like to know the difference.


Mine was the same as yours but at the end it said that 'however your case has been forwarded to the Entry clearance team, who will make a decision on you application as quickly as possible'.
The other person he/she said that she had the same email but it was worded differently.

Best bet is to phone them after 31 oct.


----------



## mishmosh

ONE PERSON GOT APRIL DECISISION:rockon: yeah :rockon:


----------



## MA17

Mishmosh. Have you got your visa? When? Congrats!!!


----------



## MA17

Jessy why you dont go to the visa centre where you applied because they have your passport i think you should go there asap


----------



## JessyL772

MA17 said:


> Jessy why you dont go to the visa centre where you applied because they have your passport i think you should go there asap


I didn?t apply at a visa application center, I had to apply online and mail in the documents and application. Paid for 2 day courier service, home office just hasn?t handed it over yet to the courier


----------



## j4v3d

Mimi. said:


> you guys I'm so f***king pissed off!! like I've seriously had enough with their bulls*** I just received this email today
> 
> *
> Regarding Visa Application:
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry
> 
> Our sincere apologies for the delay you are experiencing but we have had to request additional documents from you which has taken time and this is a particularly busy period for us.
> 
> As previously stated, your application is complex and so we still cannot give a time scale for when a decision will be made on it. However, please be assured that we are continuing to work on it and will make a decision as soon as we are able.
> 
> If you have any further enquiries, please visit our website at www.GOV.UK
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> KL.
> 
> UKVI Contact Centre Service - UK Decision Making Centre*
> 
> 
> WTF do I do now? How much longer are they going to make me wait? They asked for additional information IN JULY!! We're almost in November. My biometrics were in April!


That's awful. What on earth are they playing at? Only one making things complex are Sheffield! 


MA17 said:


> Mimi this email from decision team. If you could go back to them and say that you are over 6 months waiting so many ppl have applied in August got their decision. Ask for your file to be put on top of the pile. You sent the requested docs within the timescale.


They're not going to put the file on the top of a pile just because you tell them too! Got to be realistic here. They'd probably laugh at you if you said that over the phone. 


mishmosh said:


> What is happening to april applicants? Any decision on them as of yet?
> Mimi had the same email as you but it was worded differently. One person had this email and after 5 days she/he phoned up and got visa, but hers was worded differently too


Some people have had emails that are worded differently and with poor grammar, the irony eh?!


JessyL772 said:


> 17 days since I had the decision made email and still no sign of my fn passport


That's a proper bummer that. So cruel. Fingers crossed the wait comes to an end for you now.


mishmosh said:


> ONE PERSON GOT APRIL DECISISION:rockon: yeah :rockon:


You got the visa? Or just a decision made email? Good luck!

Also people have a read of this! https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...ssues-visa-to-stranded-royal-navy-pilots-wife

I believe this person is on the UKYankee forum. So happy for them! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clairey

j4v3d said:


> Mimi. said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys I'm so f***king pissed off!! like I've seriously had enough with their bulls*** I just received this email today
> 
> *
> Regarding Visa Application:
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry
> 
> Our sincere apologies for the delay you are experiencing but we have had to request additional documents from you which has taken time and this is a particularly busy period for us.
> 
> As previously stated, your application is complex and so we still cannot give a time scale for when a decision will be made on it. However, please be assured that we are continuing to work on it and will make a decision as soon as we are able.
> 
> If you have any further enquiries, please visit our website at www.GOV.UK
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> KL.
> 
> UKVI Contact Centre Service - UK Decision Making Centre*
> 
> 
> WTF do I do now? How much longer are they going to make me wait? They asked for additional information IN JULY!! We're almost in November. My biometrics were in April!
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful. What on earth are they playing at? Only one making things complex are Sheffield!
> 
> 
> MA17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi this email from decision team. If you could go back to them and say that you are over 6 months waiting so many ppl have applied in August got their decision. Ask for your file to be put on top of the pile. You sent the requested docs within the timescale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not going to put the file on the top of a pile just because you tell them too! Got to be realistic here. They'd probably laugh at you if you said that over the phone.
> 
> 
> mishmosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is happening to april applicants? Any decision on them as of yet?
> Mimi had the same email as you but it was worded differently. One person had this email and after 5 days she/he phoned up and got visa, but hers was worded differently too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people have had emails that are worded differently and with poor grammar, the irony eh?!
> 
> 
> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 days since I had the decision made email and still no sign of my fn passport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a proper bummer that. So cruel. Fingers crossed the wait comes to an end for you now.
> 
> 
> mishmosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONE PERSON GOT APRIL DECISISION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got the visa? Or just a decision made email? Good luck!
> 
> Also people have a read of this! https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...ssues-visa-to-stranded-royal-navy-pilots-wife
> 
> I believe this person is on the UKYankee forum. So happy for them!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Just read the article. Sounds familiar. I still have our wedding gifts wrapped and ready to open when my husband arrives! If we don't hear by the 31st I may contact the Guardian!! Day 116......ugh


----------



## UKspVisWait

Clairey said:


> Just read the article. Sounds familiar. I still have our wedding gifts wrapped and ready to open when my husband arrives! If we don't hear by the 31st I may contact the Guardian!! Day 116......ugh


Read the article ...happy for them.I guess we all packed up hoping to join our husbands and wives.i packed everything and sent it over to the Uk...so its winter now and i am forced to go buy a warm jacket and warm clothes.everytime i talk to my husband he tells me how alone he is without me..how empty the house is...he cant be bothered to buy anything for the house he is hoping i will join him sooner.Just sad.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

Clairey said:


> Just read the article. Sounds familiar. I still have our wedding gifts wrapped and ready to open when my husband arrives! If we don't hear by the 31st I may contact the Guardian!! Day 116......ugh


I suspect many have contacted The Guardian but it looks like they pick which stories they want to run. Our voices seem to be lost, not heard, but the pressure still needs to be upped on Home Office. People shouldn't give up till they get the decision made and passport back. 


UKspVisWait said:


> Read the article ...happy for them.I guess we all packed up hoping to join our husbands and wives.i packed everything and sent it over to the Uk...so its winter now and i am forced to go buy a warm jacket and warm clothes.everytime i talk to my husband he tells me how alone he is without me..how empty the house is...he cant be bothered to buy anything for the house he is hoping i will join him sooner.Just sad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm like that too, in the sense that I just CBA doing anything anymore. It's like sinking to the bottom of the sea and not coming back up again for air or survival. 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mama123

Really feel for you guys waiting so long. Got son in laws visa about 12 months ago and know how painful this process can be. Just wanted to offer a bit of advice for those yet to apply: the HO are interested in how much money/income, proof of relationship, housing needs being met. Enclose paperwork/proof of everything you put in the application form and include some history. Old and new Photos, flight tickets for visiting each other, copies of emails, text messages etc. Basically when they pick up your file to look at it, make sure they can tick it all off and not shelve it because something is missing. Enclose house details, deeds/rental agreement, council tax bill. 6 months payslips, last 3 years p60's, 6 months bank statements, savings statement with 3-5k in and prove where the money has come from. Of course, every application is different but include everything you can. Good luck to everyone and hope you 100+ day peeps hear some good news soon.


----------



## reah

Clairey said:


> Hi Reah my husband applied from South Mumbai for a Spouse visa, non priority in May. We are on working day 116 ? How about you?


Oh no. I applied in Sept 2017 fiance visa in Mumbai. I am worried about our wedding arrangements. Have you contacted them? It has been so long. Why does it take so long from India?


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Today is 60 days for us, so I called them and they said our case is being dealt with by Beijing, not Sheffield, so it's 60 working days in China. I know they've recently had a week long holiday. It also maybe explains why we got a not straightforward email on the Friday before the week holiday started.

Apparently our case was updated on the system October 11th, so at least I know it's actually been looked at in some way!


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

reah said:


> Clairey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Reah my husband applied from South Mumbai for a Spouse visa, non priority in May. We are on working day 116 ? How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I applied in Sept 2017 fiance visa in Mumbai. I am worried about our wedding arrangements. Have you contacted them? It has been so long. Why does it take so long from India?
Click to expand...

I applied from New Delhi, India. 116 working day today. Such painful. 24 weeks are almost over and that too counting business days.


----------



## reah

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> I applied from New Delhi, India. 116 working day today. Such painful. 24 weeks are almost over and that too counting business days.


OMG Ragnarlöthbrøk! whats your timeline? Are the applications from India so slow? I am so worried now. Did you contact Home office? was in priority or non priority?


----------



## Clairey

reah said:


> Clairey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Reah my husband applied from South Mumbai for a Spouse visa, non priority in May. We are on working day 116 ? How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I applied in Sept 2017 fiance visa in Mumbai. I am worried about our wedding arrangements. Have you contacted them? It has been so long. Why does it take so long from India?
Click to expand...

 Hi Reah. Yes I contacted the home office once. Purely because we applied in May and had no correspondence from them until September! And when my husband applied he received an email saying if it couldn't be processed within 12 weeks then they'd update us. Also, we received our documents back 2 weeks after submitting them! The email we received in September was the email saying there's a backlog and they're hoping to process by 31st October. We didn't receive any thing else requesting further documents or anything. I've also contacted my MP which was a waste of time and I sent a complaint. Which got us nowhere. I have no idea why applications from India and other Asian countries take so long. It's frustrating.


----------



## mishmosh

no Guys not me unfortunately, was excited about someone else getting it, and they was also an april applicant.


----------



## j4v3d

reah said:


> Oh no. I applied in Sept 2017 fiance visa in Mumbai. I am worried about our wedding arrangements. Have you contacted them? It has been so long. Why does it take so long from India?


Probably because of the fraud rate i reckon. Those countries that come under the fraud list are scrutinized even more. 



ingrindwecrust said:


> Today is 60 days for us, so I called them and they said our case is being dealt with by Beijing, not Sheffield, so it's 60 working days in China. I know they've recently had a week long holiday. It also maybe explains why we got a not straightforward email on the Friday before the week holiday started.
> 
> Apparently our case was updated on the system October 11th, so at least I know it's actually been looked at in some way!


Did you initially send the application/documents to Sheffield?



Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> I applied from New Delhi, India. 116 working day today. Such painful. 24 weeks are almost over and that too counting business days.


Very painful indeed, i hope you hear back this month


----------



## reah

Clairey said:


> Hi Reah. Yes I contacted the home office once. Purely because we applied in May and had no correspondence from them until September! And when my husband applied he received an email saying if it couldn't be processed within 12 weeks then they'd update us. Also, we received our documents back 2 weeks after submitting them! The email we received in September was the email saying there's a backlog and they're hoping to process by 31st October. We didn't receive any thing else requesting further documents or anything. I've also contacted my MP which was a waste of time and I sent a complaint. Which got us nowhere. I have no idea why applications from India and other Asian countries take so long. It's frustrating.


Hi Clairey, yes I hope you get your visa soon as its almost 31st October. Fingers crossed. your application was spouse visa? Priority or non priority?
I think you should mail them after 31st Oct to see what they respond to your application. Good luck. I am asking coz I have just applied few weeks back and its stressful, as we have to do wedding arrangements & travel arrangement for me, my family etc.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

j4v3d said:


> Did you initially send the application/documents to Sheffield?


That's where we were told to send it to, and when I queried this on the phone, she also said this was the right thing. If were counting Chinese business days that puts us back to 57 working days.


----------



## j4v3d

ingrindwecrust said:


> That's where we were told to send it to, and when I queried this on the phone, she also said this was the right thing. If were counting Chinese business days that puts us back to 57 working days.


Fingers crossed you're not waiting any longer now. 


Jabeir10 said:


> Hi, I applied online for my wife?s spouse visa on 26th sept. Sent documents on 13th oct. all my paperwork is fine and my salary is way above the income requirement as I have a full-time and part time job.
> 
> My biggest worry already is that my payslip for my part time job says I am paid via bacs but I?m actually paid by cheque into my bank account. Also all my income taxes are fine and my boss is paying all taxes on his end. But will the payslip error and payment method being different refuse the application?
> 
> Or will it be okay because I am being paid correct amount penny for penny shown on my bank statement and matches the amount on my payslip?
> 
> Hopefully someone here can help me with an answer. Thank you.


As long as the pay slips match the money going in to the bank account and that's shown on the bank statements then you should be fine. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clairey

reah said:


> Hi Clairey, yes I hope you get your visa soon as its almost 31st October. Fingers crossed. your application was spouse visa? Priority or non priority?
> I think you should mail them after 31st Oct to see what they respond to your application. Good luck. I am asking coz I have just applied few weeks back and its stressful, as we have to do wedding arrangements & travel arrangement for me, my family etc.


 Hi Reah our visa is for spouse and was non priority. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Alexcool121

I applied in September and i don't think they are gona start working on my application before 31st October. I just hope that they clear all the backlog and then decide on our application quickly. I think india and Pakistan are both in fraud list that is why we will not get our decisions straight away. Been 30 BD now.


----------



## j4v3d

Alexcool121 said:


> I applied in September and i don't think they are gona start working on my application before 31st October. I just hope that they clear all the backlog and then decide on our application quickly. I think india and Pakistan are both in fraud list that is why we will not get our decisions straight away. Been 30 BD now.


32BD here, most likely we will hear something next month, it'll be around 60 days then. Hopefully they process the application and send out the visa ASAP.


----------



## Alexcool121

I think ur question was answered already...


----------



## JessyL772

20 days since Application was decided and still no sign of my passport. Convinced it is lost. Never imagined it would take this long to return my passport and documents to me, so I gave my 30 days notice to vacate my place. Looks like my two dogs and myself will be homeless and crashing at my brothers in 10 days, all thanks to the inexcusable inefficiency of the UKVI. This is absolutely ridiculous, they should be ashamed of theirselves.


----------



## j4v3d

Jabeir10 said:


> Hi, I applied online for my wife?s spouse visa on 26th sept. Sent documents on 13th oct. all my paperwork is fine as I did so through a qualified legal adviser and my salary is way above the income requirement as I have a full-time and part time job.
> 
> My biggest worry already is that my payslip for my part time job says I am paid via bacs but I?m actually paid by cheque into my bank account. Also all my income taxes are fine and my boss is paying all taxes on his end. But will the payslip error and payment method being different refuse the application?
> 
> Or will it be okay because I am being paid correct amount penny for penny shown on my bank statement and matches the amount on my payslip?
> 
> Hopefully someone here can help me with an answer. Thank you.


I think you might just be fine, HO just want to see what you get paid is reflected on the bank statements BUT you never know with Home Office. You should have mentioned that in a covering letter when submitting the application. Like Alex said you're question may have already been answered. Double check to see that answer. 


JessyL772 said:


> 20 days since Application was decided and still no sign of my passport. Convinced it is lost. Never imagined it would take this long to return my passport and documents to me, so I gave my 30 days notice to vacate my place. Looks like my two dogs and myself will be homeless and crashing at my brothers in 10 days, all thanks to the inexcusable inefficiency of the UKVI. This is absolutely ridiculous, they should be ashamed of theirselves.


Get the MP involved and let them know you'll be homeless and this needs resolving ASAP. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## JessyL772

j4v3d said:


> Jabeir10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I applied online for my wife?s spouse visa on 26th sept. Sent documents on 13th oct. all my paperwork is fine as I did so through a qualified legal adviser and my salary is way above the income requirement as I have a full-time and part time job.
> 
> My biggest worry already is that my payslip for my part time job says I am paid via bacs but I?m actually paid by cheque into my bank account. Also all my income taxes are fine and my boss is paying all taxes on his end. But will the payslip error and payment method being different refuse the application?
> 
> Or will it be okay because I am being paid correct amount penny for penny shown on my bank statement and matches the amount on my payslip?
> 
> Hopefully someone here can help me with an answer. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might just be fine, HO just want to see what you get paid is reflected on the bank statements BUT you never know with Home Office. You should have mentioned that in a covering letter when submitting the application. Like Alex said you're question may have already been answered. Double check to see that answer.
> 
> 
> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 days since Application was decided and still no sign of my passport. Convinced it is lost. Never imagined it would take this long to return my passport and documents to me, so I gave my 30 days notice to vacate my place. Looks like my two dogs and myself will be homeless and crashing at my brothers in 10 days, all thanks to the inexcusable inefficiency of the UKVI. This is absolutely ridiculous, they should be ashamed of theirselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get the MP involved and let them know you'll be homeless and this needs resolving ASAP.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Have done. Contacted them Monday, they got back Wednesday and then no word from them Thursday or Friday. This is fn bullcrap.


----------



## Mimi.

I've honestly ran out of hope now. I just have this feeling I won't be there to spend the holidays with my husband and at this rate we won't even spend our first year wedding anniversary together. He's using the rest of his vacation days to come see me next month after being apart for six months. 

I would have never thought that when I had my biometrics done in APRIL that UKVI would do this to us. The last email I received from them really freaked me out. Just seems to me they're never going to actually review my application.


----------



## MA17

Jessy contact British embassy in your country and explain to them.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Mimi. said:


> I've honestly ran out of hope now. I just have this feeling I won't be there to spend the holidays with my husband and at this rate we won't even spend our first year wedding anniversary together. He's using the rest of his vacation days to come see me next month after being apart for six months.
> 
> I would have never thought that when I had my biometrics done in APRIL that UKVI would do this to us. The last email I received from them really freaked me out. Just seems to me they're never going to actually review my application.


I feel the same. They have absolutely defeated us. I also never had an Idea when applied on May 10 that it will take forever for me to be with my fiance. I thought I would be with my fiance by August. We even planned wedding dates and everything which has already been crushed. They said the case wasn't straightforward and asked for two documents to be submitted but that we had already submitted before. I again sent them and I thought it would be soon. But now they are just dragging it. My hopes went a bit high after the 31st October mail but we are already close to it and I am sure we wouldn't hear from them. Earlier I used to think that immigration is a responsible work but it's too much biasedness. I haven't met my fiance for over a year now. We thought we would be soon together so she went to visit her parents and now she doesn't have any holiday untill Christmas. Thank you UKVI for awesome service.


----------



## reah

Clairey said:


> Hi Reah our visa is for spouse and was non priority. Good luck with yours.


Clairey Good luck to you as well x 
So stresssful. God bless us all  keep in touch


----------



## MA17

Any news...26th weeks starting...i cant believe this no way no way....


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

MA17 said:


> Any news...26th weeks starting...i cant believe this no way no way....


My 24 weeks are almost over. 117 day. It's unbelievable. This is the last week you can say for them to give out decisions like they promised in the email. Please UKVI give us the decisions, our patience has been tested enough. This is too much to handle.


----------



## j4v3d

MA17 said:


> Any news...26th weeks starting...i cant believe this no way no way....





Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> My 24 weeks are almost over. 117 day. It's unbelievable. This is the last week you can say for them to give out decisions like they promised in the email. Please UKVI give us the decisions, our patience has been tested enough. This is too much to handle.


Fingers crossed you hear back this week. That 31st October date is fast approaching. UKVI/Sheffield best get a move on. Tick tock.


----------



## randswifi

UKspVisWait said:


> Read the article ...happy for them.I guess we all packed up hoping to join our husbands and wives.i packed everything and sent it over to the Uk...so its winter now and i am forced to go buy a warm jacket and warm clothes.everytime i talk to my husband he tells me how alone he is without me..how empty the house is...he cant be bothered to buy anything for the house he is hoping i will join him sooner.Just sad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat, have just a carryon suitcase worth of clothing here as I sent everything over back in April, and yesterday we got the first snow on the east coast of Canada so I'm now having to go out and buy suitable clothing. 

My husband has had to take unpaid leave to come visit as he's used up all his holiday time coming back and forth to Canada as he is so depressed there in our house alone... getting harder and harder with phone conversations between two depressed people in complete limbo


----------



## UKspVisWait

randswifi said:


> I'm in the same boat, have just a carryon suitcase worth of clothing here as I sent everything over back in April, and yesterday we got the first snow on the east coast of Canada so I'm now having to go out and buy suitable clothing.
> 
> My husband has had to take unpaid leave to come visit as he's used up all his holiday time coming back and forth to Canada as he is so depressed there in our house alone... getting harder and harder with phone conversations between two depressed people in complete limbo


Randswifi i am actually from the shop to get a coat just now..its cold here in Ireland.its terrible i tell you...lets hope we will hear something from them soon.its my birthday month end it will be one of those where we just have to video call.can i atleast spend christmas with him.Not even laughing.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## randswifi

Mimi. said:


> I've honestly ran out of hope now. I just have this feeling I won't be there to spend the holidays with my husband and at this rate we won't even spend our first year wedding anniversary together. He's using the rest of his vacation days to come see me next month after being apart for six months.
> 
> I would have never thought that when I had my biometrics done in APRIL that UKVI would do this to us. The last email I received from them really freaked me out. Just seems to me they're never going to actually review my application.


I feel your pain! 133 days for me now, well over the supposed 24 week deadline. I'm starting to freak out that I'm going to miss Christmas. I don't have family here anymore and my husband has already used up all his holiday allowance. I never imagined this would happen when I applied in April as well, otherwise we would have likely considered other options to be together. This is torture for us all and UKVI doesn't care in the least.


----------



## randswifi

UKspVisWait said:


> Randswifi i am actually from the shop to get a coat just now..its cold here in Ireland.its terrible i tell you...lets hope we will hear something from them soon.its my birthday month end it will be one of those where we just have to video call.can i atleast spend christmas with him.Not even laughing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I used to live in Ireland and can only imagine how cold it is getting there right now - that terrible damp cold as well! 

We spent our birthdays apart in May & August which was really hard - I hope you get a decision in time for your birthday, what a treat that would be! 

I really do hope they get back to all us forgotten folks by Oct 31st as promised, but I am starting to get really worried about Christmas as well....


----------



## j4v3d

randswifi said:


> I'm in the same boat, have just a carryon suitcase worth of clothing here as I sent everything over back in April, and yesterday we got the first snow on the east coast of Canada so I'm now having to go out and buy suitable clothing.
> 
> My husband has had to take unpaid leave to come visit as he's used up all his holiday time coming back and forth to Canada as he is so depressed there in our house alone... getting harder and harder with phone conversations between two depressed people in complete limbo


How long have you been waiting for now?


----------



## j4v3d

randswifi said:


> I used to live in Ireland and can only imagine how cold it is getting there right now - that terrible damp cold as well!
> 
> We spent our birthdays apart in May & August which was really hard - I hope you get a decision in time for your birthday, what a treat that would be!
> 
> I really do hope they get back to all us forgotten folks *by Oct 31st as promised*, but I am starting to get really worried about Christmas as well....


They didn't really promise anything at all, just asked for applicants to give us till the 31st October as it's their busiest period. 

Let's hope that they clear as many applicants as possible this week, for sure this is a big week for everyone involved. Good luck.


----------



## randswifi

j4v3d said:


> How long have you been waiting for now?


133 working days (with a bloody priority application too)


----------



## randswifi

j4v3d said:


> They didn't really promise anything at all, just asked for applicants to give us till the 31st October as it's their busiest period.
> 
> Let's hope that they clear as many applicants as possible this week, for sure this is a big week for everyone involved. Good luck.


Well their service standard is meant to be 100% within 24 weeks / 120 working days, which for us was October 4th. October 31st will put us at the 7 month mark. I understand they have a massive backlog, but when September applications are flying through, it makes you question why they are unable to respond to our priority applications 6+ months in. I understand there are no guarantees, but this is genuinely ripping my life apart, and I know I'm not the only person feeling that way 

I really hope we all get news in the next week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TabassumQureshi

randswifi said:


> Well their service standard is meant to be 100% within 24 weeks / 120 working days, which for us was October 4th. October 31st will put us at the 7 month mark. I understand they have a massive backlog, but when September applications are flying through, it makes you question why they are unable to respond to our priority applications 6+ months in. I understand there are no guarantees, but this is genuinely ripping my life apart, and I know I'm not the only person feeling that way
> 
> I really hope we all get news in the next week :fingerscrossed:


We applied through priority service on 2nd December 2016. we are well over 200 days and I have stopped counting


----------



## randswifi

TabassumQureshi said:


> We applied through priority service on 2nd December 2016. we are well over 200 days and I have stopped counting


I know, I have been following your progress (or lack thereof) on the forum and I can't imagine what you must be going through - 7 months is horrid enough, let alone another 4 months on top of that. Really wishing you hear something this week


----------



## j4v3d

randswifi said:


> 133 working days (with a bloody priority application too)


 - absolutely crazy!



randswifi said:


> Well their service standard is meant to be 100% within 24 weeks / 120 working days, which for us was October 4th. October 31st will put us at the 7 month mark. I understand they have a massive backlog, but when September applications are flying through, it makes you question why they are unable to respond to our priority applications 6+ months in. I understand there are no guarantees, but this is genuinely ripping my life apart, and I know I'm not the only person feeling that way
> 
> I really hope we all get news in the next week :fingerscrossed:


I can imagine how you are feeling, have you tried getting the local MP to make enquiries to see where the application is at? Fingers crossed this is the month where this nightmare ends for you and everyone. 



TabassumQureshi said:


> We applied through priority service on 2nd December 2016. we are well over 200 days and I have stopped counting


 that is bloody ridiculous - really hope the wait ends for you this month.


----------



## randswifi

j4v3d said:


> - absolutely crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine how you are feeling, have you tried getting the local MP to make enquiries to see where the application is at? Fingers crossed this is the month where this nightmare ends for you and everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> that is bloody ridiculous - really hope the wait ends for you this month.



Yes we involved our MP back in July, and again in September. It made no difference. We contacted him again a fortnight ago, but he hasn't gotten back to us. We have also 'escalated' it several times, to no avail. We feel totally helpless, our hands are tied. 

My husband wants us to withdrawn the application if we don't hear by the 31st as this could potentially go on well into 2018 according to some other cases, and both our mental health has spiralled so out of control over this indefinite waiting and being apart. At the same time, if we withdraw I will probably forever wonder if we were days away from getting it you know? :dizzy:


----------



## j4v3d

randswifi said:


> Yes we involved our MP back in July, and again in September. It made no difference. We contacted him again a fortnight ago, but he hasn't gotten back to us. We have also 'escalated' it several times, to no avail. We feel totally helpless, our hands are tied.
> 
> My husband wants us to withdrawn the application if we don't hear by the 31st as this could potentially go on well into 2018 according to some other cases, and both our mental health has spiralled so out of control over this indefinite waiting and being apart. At the same time, if we withdraw I will probably forever wonder if we were days away from getting it you know? :dizzy:


I would hang in there and not give up - keep on with the MP and you will get there in the end.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> I would hang in there and not give up - keep on with the MP and you will get there in the end.


How long should one keep hanging on. It can sometimes take years...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

TabassumQureshi said:


> How long should one keep hanging on. It can sometimes take years...


A 6 month wait really isn't bad, all things considered.

If, when we first got married (2012), I wanted to try to get my husband into Canada, the wait would have been about 33 months (thirty three), applying from London... there was no priority service like there is for people going to the UK.

The Canadian government has revised the law and so now, if I were to try to get my UK husband into Canada, the wait would be a minimum of 12 months... there is still no priority service like there is for people going to the UK.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> How long should one keep hanging on. It can sometimes take years...


There are many other people that are waiting as long as you too, it can be alot worse, way back in the past, my sister had did to wait around 5 years to get the visa for her husband, while this process is stressful and awful, count yourself lucky that it's not taking years, carry on persisting with the MP and don't give up, never give up. Don't let this process destroy you.


----------



## Mimi.

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> A 6 month wait really isn't bad, all things considered.
> 
> If, when we first got married (2012), I wanted to try to get my husband into Canada, the wait would have been about 33 months (thirty three), applying from London... there was no priority service like there is for people going to the UK.
> 
> The Canadian government has revised the law and so now, if I were to try to get my UK husband into Canada, the wait would be a minimum of 12 months... there is still no priority service like there is for people going to the UK.


If it took 33 months to get a UK visa then I would be just as upset if they made us wait past their said target time of 33 months as I am now that they've made me wait almost 7 months when it was suppose to take 3 months. Granted delays happen, information is requested but we paid for a service that is clearly being handled very poorly.


----------



## Holyoake333

I could not have said it better myself Mimi!! I am 115 days tomorrow, also receiving the "October 31st" email. Bio and apps sent off May 10th from Canada to Sheffield. At this point you can only take what they say with a grain of salt. At least send us back with our damn passports so we can visit our loved ones. My husband is in the British Army, and its almost impossible for him to get away.


----------



## randswifi

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> A 6 month wait really isn't bad, all things considered.
> 
> If, when we first got married (2012), I wanted to try to get my husband into Canada, the wait would have been about 33 months (thirty three), applying from London... there was no priority service like there is for people going to the UK.
> 
> The Canadian government has revised the law and so now, if I were to try to get my UK husband into Canada, the wait would be a minimum of 12 months... there is still no priority service like there is for people going to the UK.


I think an important distinction is the transparency in waiting times. 

When I applied with priority service in Toronto I was told to expect a 4-6 week wait. Online figures on the government website suggested the majority of decisions were made within 30 working days, including both priority and non priority applications. With this in mind, I shipped everything except a small carryon suitcase of clothing to our home in the UK. I was living abroad prior to our application, so I didn't have a job in Canada, no friends, and very few family members left in this country. As such, I have now been 6.5 months without a passport & in limbo; in a country I haven't lived in in 7 years; unemployed as no one will hire me with a leaving date that could be 2 weeks, 2 months, or 2 years; racking up credit card debt with no income; and all with minimal face-to-face human interaction as I am in a rural outport trying to keep costs low. I am usually a very positive and chipper person but I feel my purpose, my identity, and my life has been taken away and to be honest, I have felt suicidal at times these past few weeks. I know my husband has felt the same. 

Yes, this application was a choice we made. No, our case is not unique, nor worse a situation than most other applicants. No, the waiting times aren't on average longer than Canadian processing times. But had we been aware of the waiting times, been aware of the issues within Sheffield, been dealt a little transparency, we would have likely made different choices before sinking thousands into this process. At the very least we never would have paid for priority processing.

Indeed, I have noticed that in the last week they have taken the settlement visa option off their processing time calculator altogether. There is no accountability and no apparent rhyme nor reason to their processing as September applicants are already settling in the UK while many others wait from May, April, and beyond. If an application is truly not straightforward and not resolvable within the 24 week service standard, your passport should be returned to you while they continue to work on it, and if approved request the passport, as they do with on hold applicants. I feel like a caged animal. And I know I'm far from the only one who has found this 6 month wait unbearable and inhumane. 

I'm SO sorry for the long winded rant. My heart is in a million pieces.


----------



## Mimi.

Holyoake333 said:


> I could not have said it better myself Mimi!! I am 115 days tomorrow, also receiving the "October 31st" email. Bio and apps sent off May 10th from Canada to Sheffield. At this point you can only take what they say with a grain of salt. At least send us back with our damn passports so we can visit our loved ones. My husband is in the British Army, and its almost impossible for him to get away.


We're exactly a month apart mine was April 10th. Have you received another email from UKVI? I received the same 10/31 email but then was sent this email last week 

"As previously stated, your application is complex and so we still cannot give a time scale for when a decision will be made on it. However, please be assured that we are continuing to work on it and will make a decision as soon as we are able."

139 days and now it seems to be I'll be waiting for a very very long time to hear something.

I received a not straightforward email on my 60th day at the beginning of JULY and I immediately sent them the information. How long are they going to keep this going as an excuse to not review an application? 

I hope you hear soon! I'm crossing my fingers for us all!


----------



## randswifi

Mimi. said:


> If it took 33 months to get a UK visa then I would be just as upset if they made us wait past their said target time of 33 months as I am now that they've made me wait almost 7 months when it was suppose to take 3 months. Granted delays happen, information is requested but we paid for a service that is clearly being handled very poorly.


You are 100% spot on Mimi. If we were told 6 months, we could easily prepare for a 6 month wait. But when they grossly bypass the service standards with no answers and an indefinite timeframe it is another matter entirely. I really hope you (and all of us) hear back in the next week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Holyoake333

Mimi. said:


> We're exactly a month apart mine was April 10th. Have you received another email from UKVI? I received the same 10/31 email but then was sent this email last week
> 
> "As previously stated, your application is complex and so we still cannot give a time scale for when a decision will be made on it. However, please be assured that we are continuing to work on it and will make a decision as soon as we are able."
> 
> 139 days and now it seems to be I'll be waiting for a very very long time to hear something.
> 
> I received a not straightforward email on my 60th day at the beginning of JULY and I immediately sent them the information. How long are they going to keep this going as an excuse to not review an application?
> 
> I hope you hear soon! I'm crossing my fingers for us all!


I never received another email after the Oct 31 one. We have been in contact with the MP office out there. She has been quick to respond to us (thank god) but she gets the same replys I would get if I escalated the case. I was asked for 2 additional docs needed, and they were both sent off the beginning of August within 4 days of the request.


----------



## randswifi

Holyoake333 said:


> I could not have said it better myself Mimi!! I am 115 days tomorrow, also receiving the "October 31st" email. Bio and apps sent off May 10th from Canada to Sheffield. At this point you can only take what they say with a grain of salt. At least send us back with our damn passports so we can visit our loved ones. My husband is in the British Army, and its almost impossible for him to get away.


Hey fellow Canadian  What VFS centre did you apply from? 

Totally agree about the passport situation, they should be returned to us if the application is deemed not straightforward until such a time as it can be resolved.


----------



## Holyoake333

I applied from Edmonton Alberta. and YES give us our passports back!!!! I have read a few articles on the whole Brexit thing. Seems that may be an issue?? but then why are the August apps going through just fine?


----------



## randswifi

Holyoake333 said:


> I applied from Edmonton Alberta. and YES give us our passports back!!!! I have read a few articles on the whole Brexit thing. Seems that may be an issue?? but then why are the August apps going through just fine?


I know right, that would surely keep people somewhat more complacent!! 

The reason for delays is definitely multi-faceted; politically with the UK trying to lower net migration, and obvious organisational problems within Sheffield itself when they moved away from local embassies processing applications in one misguided and unprepared fell swoop. All the same, it makes zero sense to me why August (and I've seen September!) apps are going through when those who applied months before aren't being touched. I mean I understand they have targets to achieve, but now they've taken the entire Settlement service standard off their visa processing times on the gov website, so whats the point? Why not put us out of our misery? :dizzy:


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

I have been crying about this issue since September. I applied on may 10th and I saw august and September applicants settling in UK while we are waiting to even be notified as to how much time it would take. I have spent so much money other than the fees to only get lies out of the call centre. There is no transparency at all. Even October applicants have got decisions. Can you imagine October ?. I don't understand what's making them stop, everything was pretty straightforward. No lies no bs in the application.


----------



## Mimi.

randswifi said:


> You are 100% spot on Mimi. If we were told 6 months, we could easily prepare for a 6 month wait. But when they grossly bypass the service standards with no answers and an indefinite timeframe it is another matter entirely. I really hope you (and all of us) hear back in the next week :fingerscrossed:


Exactly! It's definitely comforting knowing I'm not alone in this situation and we're all able to relate to each other. Thank you, I wish you luck as well!


----------



## Shraddha123

Hey guys this time last year in these days we found out my husbands visa got refused

Submitted visa application in August 2016

Not straightforward email in September 2016

And then visa was refused on 15th December 2016

Appealed in January 2017 and fast forward to now next week we have our hearing date... Hopefully be hearing some good news soon, it's been 20 months since I saw my husband 

I thought I'd post this to give u some light relief don't worry you'll all hear back soon also considering your cases are fresh and straightforward you'll have your visas issued as well. 

Best of luck to everyone xx

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ArielHexen

*On administrative limbo*

Hello there I’ve applied for my FLR (M) from UK on the 26 of August got the letter for the BRP. And never got anything else, last week got a letter saying the required more documents and they have asked and because we didn’t sent anything the 8 weeks are not going to happen anymore. 

So now we are waiting to hear back from the hone office ( if they send the answer to the right address this time ) 

So far waiting has been for 9 weeks and we have no idea when we will get an answer


----------



## AussieBoo

Mimi. said:


> Exactly! It's definitely comforting knowing I'm not alone in this situation and we're all able to relate to each other. Thank you, I wish you luck as well!


Hello, I agree that changing the expected turnaround time for a decision is heartbreaking! This whole situation is a complete mess. I'm tired of getting told to just wait....although there is not much more I can do. My lawyers aren't getting any response, my husband's local MP is useless. Why can't HO just be professional and process applications, communicate with the families if there are any issues, approve/reject matters within their timeframe! My application is straightforward and we made sure we met all criteria before applying. I've been waiting since June 30, so 85 working days


----------



## mishmosh

Is there high chance of approvals for long time waiters (6+ month), only to wait so long and be rejected is a life stopper. The long wait was a dreaded experience from me and I want a positive result. My sister said the long time waiters have a higher chance of approvals otherwise they would have rejected already and HO would have taken the burden off themselves by having 1 less application to deal with.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Currently 59 business days (Chinese business days) I know from calling them that our application has been looked at on 11/10/17 and 19/10/17. . Im hoping that if it was going to be refused it would have been done by this point? As they have clearly been processing it..Surely a refusal through missing documents etc would be spotted quite quickly?


----------



## j4v3d

mishmosh said:


> Is there high chance of approvals for long time waiters (6+ month), only to wait so long and be rejected is a life stopper. The long wait was a dreaded experience from me and I want a positive result. My sister said the long time waiters have a higher chance of approvals otherwise they would have rejected already and HO would have taken the burden off themselves by having 1 less application to deal with.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


You would think that is the case, but with Sheffield, don't put anything past them. They're a total shambles.


----------



## randswifi

mishmosh said:


> Is there high chance of approvals for long time waiters (6+ month), only to wait so long and be rejected is a life stopper. The long wait was a dreaded experience from me and I want a positive result. My sister said the long time waiters have a higher chance of approvals otherwise they would have rejected already and HO would have taken the burden off themselves by having 1 less application to deal with.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


I'm really hoping this is the case as well. It's the only thing that makes this wait bearable. From all the forums I've read, I haven't seen any longtime waiters being rejected so far so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mishmosh

randswifi said:


> I'm really hoping this is the case as well. It's the only thing that makes this wait bearable. From all the forums I've read, I haven't seen any longtime waiters being rejected so far so :fingerscrossed:


Yes, I see the trend there. So many people don't share their stories on forums, God knows how many long time waiters there are and if they got thier visas or not. 7 Days (5 working days) to go, lets hope we all get something by than.


----------



## j4v3d

So far it has been a very quiet 2 days. Hoping that this isn't the case for the rest of the week.


----------



## mishmosh

j4v3d said:


> So far it has been a very quiet 2 days. Hoping that this isn't the case for the rest of the week.


Could be that they are making decisions and going to fire our emails next week, wishful thinking


----------



## MA17

Actually 2 weeks been deadly quite


----------



## j4v3d

MA17 said:


> Actually 2 weeks been deadly quite


True, the last 2 weeks have been eerily quiet, just seen a couple of applicants get the visa and like 2-3 refusals. Apart from that, you couldn't hear a penny drop.


----------



## Iqra900

__________________
-------------------------------------------
Country: Pakistan
Visa: Spouse Settlement (Husband)
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Application submitted: 28th Sept 17 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 6th Oct 17
Office processing visa: Sheffield
Documents sent to UKVI : 6th Oct 17
Documents received UKVI: 11th Oct 17
Email saying received at UKVI: 11th Oct 2017
Timeline given: n/a
Supporting documents returned: 23 Oct 2017 
Decision made email:
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Iqra900

__________________
-------------------------------------------
Country: Pakistan
Visa: Spouse Settlement (Husband)
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Application submitted: 28th Sept 17 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 6th Oct 17
Office processing visa: Sheffield
Documents sent to UKVI : 6th Oct 17
Documents received UKVI: 11th Oct 17
Email saying received at UKVI: 11th Oct 2017
Timeline given: n/a
Supporting documents returned: 23 Oct 17
I have question plz if anyone can answer,
I have submitted IELTS test Level B2 (Academic) from Approved UK testing center (AEO). Is this test will be sufficient to prove English language skills? I had 6.5 over and 6.0 in all bands. Plz assist me as I'm bit confused! 
Thanks.


----------



## j4v3d

Iqra900 said:


> __________________
> -------------------------------------------
> Country: Pakistan
> Visa: Spouse Settlement (Husband)
> Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
> Application submitted: 28th Sept 17 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 6th Oct 17
> Office processing visa: Sheffield
> Documents sent to UKVI : 6th Oct 17
> Documents received UKVI: 11th Oct 17
> Email saying received at UKVI: 11th Oct 2017
> Timeline given: n/a
> Supporting documents returned: 23 Oct 2017
> Decision made email:
> Date your visa was received:


Add this to the timeline thread 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Any news any decisions April may ?


----------



## MA17

Only April/May are kept burried everything else is moving forward


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

MA17 said:


> Only April/May are kept burried everything else is moving forward


Yes. It's worrying now if we will hear before 31st Oct. 119 days today for me. 24 weeks over !


----------



## Clairey

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Any news any decisions April may ?


 No heard nothing. Have a feeling they gave us all false hope.....but guess there are still 4.5 working days to go....ugh


----------



## randswifi

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Any news any decisions April may ?


Nothing yet... I've seen a couple March decisions made but no movement on April/May anywhere from what I can tell. 

4 working days to go, almost feel sick looking at my email in case there's another generic email saying they can't process within guidelines. I saw someone on a Facebook forum got that one about an hour ago


----------



## randswifi

mishmosh said:


> Could be that they are making decisions and going to fire our emails next week, wishful thinking


I really hope so, for all our sakes!


----------



## j4v3d

mishmosh said:


> Could be that they are making decisions and going to fire our emails next week, wishful thinking


That could be a possibility.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> A 6 month wait really isn't bad, all things considered.
> 
> If, when we first got married (2012), I wanted to try to get my husband into Canada, the wait would have been about 33 months (thirty three), applying from London... there was no priority service like there is for people going to the UK.
> 
> The Canadian government has revised the law and so now, if I were to try to get my UK husband into Canada, the wait would be a minimum of 12 months... there is still no priority service like there is for people going to the UK.


I have waited for almost 11 months so that's way more than expected. It's fine to wait a year or even 33 months providing we are told this prior to applying. I didn't expect to wait nearly a year despite paying for priority service.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

TabassumQureshi said:


> WestCoastCanadianGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 6 month wait really isn't bad, all things considered.
> 
> If, when we first got married (2012), I wanted to try to get my husband into Canada, the wait would have been about 33 months (thirty three), applying from London... there was no priority service like there is for people going to the UK.
> 
> The Canadian government has revised the law and so now, if I were to try to get my UK husband into Canada, the wait would be a minimum of 12 months... there is still no priority service like there is for people going to the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> I have waited for almost 11 months so that's way more than expected. It's fine to wait a year or even 33 months providing we are told this prior to applying. I didn't expect to wait nearly a year despite paying for priority service.
Click to expand...

Your application is from December and it falls before the supreme court ruling. I believe that your application is on hold but you weren't notified like many other applicants from India.


----------



## Holyoake333

I got an email last night stating that my application is not straight forward, and therefore extended checks are needed. But my husband got the email from my sons visa (that were in the same bag) that stated his application is in the final processing stage and they will contact shortly on his. The only check I can think of for mine would be A. The court docs I sent stating I have full custody of my son (who was from a prior relationship) or B. That I have a criminal record from 2010 (assault charge) I don't have any documentation for the criminal record, I just answered honestly on the app that I had one. So who knows if they are actually doing these checks, or if I am put at the bottom of the pile again!!


----------



## j4v3d

Holyoake333 said:


> I got an email last night stating that my application is not straight forward, and therefore extended checks are needed. But my husband got the email from my sons visa (that were in the same bag) that stated his application is in the final processing stage and they will contact shortly on his. The only check I can think of for mine would be A. The court docs I sent stating I have full custody of my son (who was from a prior relationship) or B. That I have a criminal record from 2010 (assault charge) I don't have any documentation for the criminal record, I just answered honestly on the app that I had one. So who knows if they are actually doing these checks, or if I am put at the bottom of the pile again!!


When did you submit the case?


----------



## Holyoake333

Mine and my sons apps and bios were sent off May 10 and received in Sheffield on May 16th. October 31st will be exactly 6 months for us.


----------



## Alexcool121

I didn't receive any email that they have receive my documents and they have starting working on it. They also didn't return the orginal documents. It makes me really worried. May be somebody didn't even opened it yet.


----------



## j4v3d

Alexcool121 said:


> I didn't receive any email that they have receive my documents and they have starting working on it. They also didn't return the orginal documents. It makes me really worried. May be somebody didn't even opened it yet.


Some people end up getting all their documents back when they go to collect the passport, so i wouldnt read too much in to it, as long as you sent the documentation tracked and you can see that it has been signed for then that's the best.

I got all my documents back 2 weeks later with a letter from them stating that documents have been returned and copies have been made & if we need anymore information we will be in touch. 35BD today. Waiting continues.


----------



## Alexcool121

Just fingers crossed. We will hear something at the same time i guess. Its just when you don't get any correspondance from HO and you dont know whether they are working on your application or not. Too much stressed.


----------



## Mimi.

Holyoake333 said:


> I got an email last night stating that my application is not straight forward, and therefore extended checks are needed. But my husband got the email from my sons visa (that were in the same bag) that stated his application is in the final processing stage and they will contact shortly on his. The only check I can think of for mine would be A. The court docs I sent stating I have full custody of my son (who was from a prior relationship) or B. That I have a criminal record from 2010 (assault charge) I don't have any documentation for the criminal record, I just answered honestly on the app that I had one. So who knows if they are actually doing these checks, or if I am put at the bottom of the pile again!!



Is this your second not straight forward email?


----------



## j4v3d

Another quiet day, don't know what on earth Sheffield are playing at. Get those decisions out, or are they waiting to dump a large load of decision made emails on applicants at the very end?


----------



## TabassumQureshi

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Your application is from December and it falls before the supreme court ruling. I believe that your application is on hold but you weren't notified like many other applicants from India.



Which supreme court hearing?


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

TabassumQureshi said:


> Ragnarlöthbrøk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your application is from December and it falls before the supreme court ruling. I believe that your application is on hold but you weren't notified like many other applicants from India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which supreme court hearing?
Click to expand...

For new minimum income rules. Many people are on hold because of that from early February. I believe your application is on hold since you have been waiting since December, you wouldn't hear anytime soon.


----------



## Mimi.

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> For new minimum income rules. Many people are on hold because of that from early February. I believe your application is on hold since you have been waiting since December, you wouldn't hear anytime soon.




But didn't you receive the October 31st email as well TabassumQureshi? If I were you I'd email them and ask if your application is on hold.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

I called my MP today. She was great and really friendly over the phone. She contacted the Home office straight after the call and called me back within 20 minutes. Unfortunately she said no MP can hurry anything along all they can do is get an update. She told me the checks are being done but our case is complex (it definitely isn't). She also said in all the years she's been doing this she's never heard of a "complex" case being refused and all we can really do is continue waiting it out.


----------



## Mimi.

ingrindwecrust said:


> I called my MP today. She was great and really friendly over the phone. She contacted the Home office straight after the call and called me back within 20 minutes. Unfortunately she said no MP can hurry anything along all they can do is get an update. She told me the checks are being done but our case is complex (it definitely isn't). She also said in all the years she's been doing this she's never heard of a "complex" case being refused and all we can really do is continue waiting it out.


In an email they sent me 6 days ago it said the following

"As previously stated, your application is complex and so we still cannot give a time scale for when a decision will be made on it. However, please be assured that we are continuing to work on it and will make a decision as soon as we are able."

I just feel like now I have to void out the October 31st email and I won't hear back for months but what you said just gave me a little bit of hope! I hope it's true for all us "complex" cases. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## randswifi

Day 136 for me...

I've just seen another Canadian get their visa today. They applied on September 26 (24 working days). I read on one of the forums that Canadian applications are being sent to NYC instead of Sheffield recently to help with backlog - any truth in this? Would make sense as they are going through fast and furious now it seems. I appear to have applied at the wrong time as April increasingly looks like "the forgotten month"


----------



## JessyL772

After holding my passport hostage for 23 days after making the long awaited decision, Sheffield has finally released my passport. Ill be picking it up from the courier service in an hour and 2 minutes! Didnt even want to wait for UPS to deliver it so I called up and asked that they hold it at the warehouse. 6 long excruciating months and Ill finally know the fate of my future... it would be a cruel cruel world if Sheffield refused us after making us wait so long. This forum has helped ease my nerves and anxiety so much, but if I can ask for a little more help still? Please say some prayers that we get approved! Thank you!!!


----------



## j4v3d

JessyL772 said:


> After holding my passport hostage for 23 days after making the long awaited decision, Sheffield has finally released my passport. Ill be picking it up from the courier service in an hour and 2 minutes! Didnt even want to wait for UPS to deliver it so I called up and asked that they hold it at the warehouse. 6 long excruciating months and Ill finally know the fate of my future... it would be a cruel cruel world if Sheffield refused us after making us wait so long. This forum has helped ease my nerves and anxiety so much, but if I can ask for a little more help still? Please say some prayers that we get approved! Thank you!!!


It's in the bag this one, can feel that positive vibe. Do let us know when you have that visa in hand. That's after you get over the emotional feelings you're going to be feeling for an hour or so. Woohoo! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## JessyL772

j4v3d said:


> It's in the bag this one, can feel that positive vibe. Do let us know when you have that visa in hand. That's after you get over the emotional feelings you're going to be feeling for an hour or so. Woohoo!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Oh I really hope so!! My heart is starting to race and I?m getting knots in my stomach!! Thank you for the positive vibes, they mean so much!! I?ll update you all again soon! Fingers and toes crossed xxx


----------



## Clairey

JessyL772 said:


> j4v3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the bag this one, can feel that positive vibe. Do let us know when you have that visa in hand. That's after you get over the emotional feelings you're going to be feeling for an hour or so. Woohoo!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I really hope so!! My heart is starting to race and I?m getting knots in my stomach!! Thank you for the positive vibes, they mean so much!! I?ll update you all again soon! Fingers and toes crossed xxx
Click to expand...

 Omg Jessy finally. I have everything crossed and praying for you.


----------



## j4v3d

JessyL772 said:


> Oh I really hope so!! My heart is starting to race and I?m getting knots in my stomach!! Thank you for the positive vibes, they mean so much!! I?ll update you all again soon! Fingers and toes crossed xxx


Can't wait to hear that you have the visa! :dance:


----------



## UKspVisWait

JessyL772 said:


> After holding my passport hostage for 23 days after making the long awaited decision, Sheffield has finally released my passport. Ill be picking it up from the courier service in an hour and 2 minutes! Didnt even want to wait for UPS to deliver it so I called up and asked that they hold it at the warehouse. 6 long excruciating months and Ill finally know the fate of my future... it would be a cruel cruel world if Sheffield refused us after making us wait so long. This forum has helped ease my nerves and anxiety so much, but if I can ask for a little more help still? Please say some prayers that we get approved! Thank you!!!


All the best hun


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## randswifi

JessyL772 said:


> After holding my passport hostage for 23 days after making the long awaited decision, Sheffield has finally released my passport. Ill be picking it up from the courier service in an hour and 2 minutes! Didnt even want to wait for UPS to deliver it so I called up and asked that they hold it at the warehouse. 6 long excruciating months and Ill finally know the fate of my future... it would be a cruel cruel world if Sheffield refused us after making us wait so long. This forum has helped ease my nerves and anxiety so much, but if I can ask for a little more help still? Please say some prayers that we get approved! Thank you!!!


You have so got this!! Can't wait to hear the good news


----------



## Mimi.

JessyL772 said:


> After holding my passport hostage for 23 days after making the long awaited decision, Sheffield has finally released my passport. Ill be picking it up from the courier service in an hour and 2 minutes! Didnt even want to wait for UPS to deliver it so I called up and asked that they hold it at the warehouse. 6 long excruciating months and Ill finally know the fate of my future... it would be a cruel cruel world if Sheffield refused us after making us wait so long. This forum has helped ease my nerves and anxiety so much, but if I can ask for a little more help still? Please say some prayers that we get approved! Thank you!!!



You got this!!


----------



## JessyL772

They refused me....


----------



## Shraddha123

JessyL772 said:


> They refused me....


Oh  why did they refuse u for that's terrible news 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimi.

JessyL772 said:


> They refused me....


I'm so sorry Jessy, if you want to of course please let us know what happened. Absolutely terrible what they've done. Maybe you can request an appeal?


----------



## JessyL772

Mimi. said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They refused me....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Jessy, if you want to of course please let us know what happened. Absolutely terrible what they've done. Maybe you can request an appeal?
Click to expand...

Don?t appeals take forever?  I?m gutted.. absolutely devastated. They refused us on the grounds that they claim we didn?t meet the financial requirements. Why make us wait 6 months to tell us that?! Why??? It?s not fair!


----------



## MA17

Jessy do you know if you meet the financial requirements or not?


----------



## MA17

They could be mistaken. If this is the case why should they wait 6 months??? Im so sorry to hear this rediculous news


----------



## TabassumQureshi

Mimi. said:


> But didn't you receive the October 31st email as well TabassumQureshi? If I were you I'd email them and ask if your application is on hold.



Yes i did get that 31st October email. I don't get it, the income rule of £18,600 has been there for a while now and i earn much more than that. Why would it be on hold.


----------



## randswifi

JessyL772 said:


> Don?t appeals take forever?  I?m gutted.. absolutely devastated. They refused us on the grounds that they claim we didn?t meet the financial requirements. Why make us wait 6 months to tell us that?! Why??? It?s not fair!


Surely if you didn't meet the financial requirement it wouldn't have taken 6 months and a NSF ruling to refuse you. It's cruel and horrid and I am devastated for you


----------



## Mimi.

JessyL772 said:


> Don?t appeals take forever?  I?m gutted.. absolutely devastated. They refused us on the grounds that they claim we didn?t meet the financial requirements. Why make us wait 6 months to tell us that?! Why??? It?s not fair!


You might want to start a thread and ask for advice regarding an appeal (if that's the next step you'd like to take) so someone more knowledgeable on the matter can answer. 

I don't get why they'd made you wait this long. It's making me quite nervous. Just goes to show anything can happen. Again I'm so sorry. I really feel for you.


----------



## Mimi.

TabassumQureshi said:


> Yes i did get that 31st October email. I don't get it, the income rule of £18,600 has been there for a while now and i earn much more than that. Why would it be on hold.


Because you got the October 31st email it makes me think your application is NOT on hold but it doesn't hurt to ask cause I don't understand why it's taken this long for you. I feel like my wait is going to be as long as yours at this rate.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

Mimi. said:


> Because you got the October 31st email it makes me think your application is NOT on hold but it doesn't hurt to ask cause I don't understand why it's taken this long for you. I feel like my wait is going to be as long as yours at this rate.


The only reply we get when we email or call is that it is still in process. If it was on hold they should have said. I am so lost. The MP's secretary has said that there is nothing they can do as the Home office isn't replying to them.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

JessyL772 said:


> They refused me....


I am so sorry to hear that. I can't believe they made you wait so long before rejecting it.


----------



## Mimi.

TabassumQureshi said:


> The only reply we get when we email or call is that it is still in process. If it was on hold they should have said. I am so lost. The MP's secretary has said that there is nothing they can do as the Home office isn't replying to them.


I have a good feeling you'll hear soon. If you don't hear by the 31st as they stated then email them in November.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Absolute joke. Surely checking the financial requirement is a 10 minute job max? If the payslips are there, they can see the salary payments. How can this go on for 6 months and be refused. I really feel for you.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

I'm guessing you do meet the financial requirement? If the payslips/lettt from employer is there, how can they say you don't?


----------



## Crawford

JessyL772 said:


> Don?t appeals take forever?  I?m gutted.. absolutely devastated. They refused us on the grounds that they claim we didn?t meet the financial requirements. Why make us wait 6 months to tell us that?! Why??? It?s not fair!


Appeals could take up to a year.

You should start new thread and either scan in your refusal letter or type out word for word why you were refused.


----------



## Alexcool121

JessyL772 said:


> They refused me....


I feel sorry for you..


----------



## Shraddha123

Crawford said:


> Appeals could take up to a year.
> 
> You should start new thread and either scan in your refusal letter or type out word for word why you were refused.


There's an appeal thread already running with lost of support and advice 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1197281

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poliphilus

JessyL772 said:


> They refused me....


What the actual f*ck. After all the waiting and uncertainty they have taken this cruelty to biblical levels. I'm so very sorry for you both. I want to scream.


----------



## JessyL772

Thank you everyone.. this has been such a horrible day... I can?t even...

My fiancé didn?t meet the financial requirement as he hadn?t been as his current job for 6 months at the time we applied. His salary more than exceeds the requirement, but we included my cash savings as it stated that a cash savings of 16000 is required, and my savings far exceeded that as well. What wasn?t clear was that 18600 x 2.5 + 16000 was required to use my cash savings. I?m trying to find this in their guideline material and I?m seeing nothing that says that.. 

so I guess we reapply... We meet all the other requirements, and now we will meet the financial requirement through his employment. 

Can anyone comment on the level of difficulty after being refused?


----------



## Crawford

JessyL772 said:


> Thank you everyone.. this has been such a horrible day... I can?t even...
> 
> My fiancé didn?t meet the financial requirement as he hadn?t been as his current job for 6 months at the time we applied. His salary more than exceeds the requirement, but we included my cash savings as it stated that a cash savings of 16000 is required, and my savings far exceeded that as well. What wasn?t clear was that 18600 x 2.5 + 16000 was required to use my cash savings. I?m trying to find this in their guideline material and I?m seeing nothing that says that..
> 
> so I guess we reapply... We meet all the other requirements, and now we will meet the financial requirement through his employment.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the level of difficulty after being refused?


Have you read the following document carefully to see how you qualify under the financial requirements?

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...pendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement_Final.pdf

If you apply under Cat B (with employer for less than 6 months (but earning an equivalent of 18,600 GBP per annum) then one needs to show current employment payslips PLUS evidence that in the previous 12 months one has earned 18,600GBP.

If in job for less than 6 months (and not earning 18,600 GBP) one needs to show current employment, plus savings for the shortfall, PLUS evidence that one has earned 18,600 GBP in the previous 12 months.

To make up shortfall the formula is shortfall X 2.5 plus 16,000GBP

It would appear that you have been rightly refused as your financial evidence does not appear to fit any particular category. (what category did you apply under?)

In addition would you confirm whether you applied for an unmarried partner visor or fiance visa. In earlier posting you said fiance and then unmarried partner.

These two visa have very differing requirements to prove relationship.


----------



## JessyL772

Crawford said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone.. this has been such a horrible day... I cant even...
> 
> My fiancé didnt meet the financial requirement as he hadnt been as his current job for 6 months at the time we applied. His salary more than exceeds the requirement, but we included my cash savings as it stated that a cash savings of 16000 is required, and my savings far exceeded that as well. What wasnt clear was that 18600 x 2.5 + 16000 was required to use my cash savings. Im trying to find this in their guideline material and Im seeing nothing that says that..
> 
> so I guess we reapply... We meet all the other requirements, and now we will meet the financial requirement through his employment.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the level of difficulty after being refused?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the following document carefully to see how you qualify under the financial requirements?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...pendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement_Final.pdf
> 
> If you apply under Cat B (with employer for less than 6 months (but earning an equivalent of 18,600 GBP per annum) then one needs to show current employment payslips PLUS evidence that in the previous 12 months one has earned 18,600GBP.
> 
> If in job for less than 6 months (and not earning 18,600 GBP) one needs to show current employment, plus savings for the shortfall, PLUS evidence that one has earned 18,600 GBP in the previous 12 months.
> 
> To make up shortfall the formula is shortfall X 2.5 plus 16,000GBP
> 
> It would appear that you have been rightly refused as your financial evidence does not appear to fit any particular category. (what category did you apply under?)
> 
> In addition would you confirm whether you applied for an unmarried partner visor or fiance visa. In earlier posting you said fiance and then unmarried partner.
> 
> These two visa have very differing requirements to prove relationship.
Click to expand...

I didnt doubt their decision, I only stated that I couldnt find it, they certainly dont make it easy. I called him my fiancé because he is my fiancé, but we qualified for unmarried partner so we went down that route as we were told doing so was the better choice for us. We satisfied all the other requirements for unmarried partner, we just were unable to satisfy financial requirements at the time the application was submitted. 
They could clearly have seen within the first few minutes that we didnt satisfy the financial requirements, making us wait 6 months to be refused is just cruel!


----------



## ingrindwecrust

JessyL772 said:


> I didnt doubt their decision, I only stated that I couldnt find it, they certainly dont make it easy. I called him my fiancé because he is my fiancé, but we qualified for unmarried partner so we went down that route as we were told doing so was the better choice for us. We satisfied all the other requirements for unmarried partner, we just were unable to satisfy financial requirements at the time the application was submitted.
> *They could clearly have seen within the first few minutes that we didnt satisfy the financial requirements, making us wait 6 months to be refused is just cruel!*


Agree with this completely. I think the one thing that the people who are waiting so long are clinging onto is that if there was any obvious problem for a refusal it would be quickly identified and refused. To wait this long and refuse is beyond cruel.


----------



## ArielHexen

I posted here because I though we were all on the same boat and I was going to find some sympathy to my case even if no one has any idea what’s Happening. I will keep updating just in case someone reads and happens to have the same problem as me. 10 weeks have passed no news from the home office. I contacted an immigration lawyer to see if she knew a case like mine, sadly never heard of it. I’m in limbo not knowing about my documents my visa or anything. 

We sent a letter to home office a week ago now trying to explain they have the wrong address and we never got any request. No news as today. 

How long will we wait, will I be refused.? It’s all in the air.


----------



## MA17

Jessy go reapply and pay priority. And send a covering letter explaining that now your husband is working in his current job more than 6 months. However i would advice you seek a good solicitor just to help you with the financial requirements bit. Had there any other cause in the refusal letter?


----------



## j4v3d

JessyL772 said:


> They refused me....


WTF they make you wait that long and then drop a refusal on you. So sorry to hear the devastating news. I'd maybe seek some legal advice and see whether you have a chance of an appeal, if not then may be quicker to reapply again from scratch. 

Home Office are a shambles, to make someone wait that long and then drop a refusal is just cruel. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

MA17 said:


> Jessy go reapply and pay priority. And send a covering letter explaining that now your husband is working in his current job more than 6 months. However i would advice you seek a good solicitor just to help you with the financial requirements bit. Had there any other cause in the refusal letter?


Priority won't do any good... because of the refusal, further inquiries will be required which will, in turn, delay the decision making process.

Jessy is welcome to pay extra but it won't speed things up nor will it exclude her application from the requisite investigations into the whys and wherefores of her refusal.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

JessyL772 said:


> They refused me....


Sorry to hear that Jessy. What documents did they ask you to submit when they said your case wasn't straightforward ?


----------



## mishmosh

It's only going to get tougher.....

Downing Street says soaring population proves UK needs tougher immigration laws | The Independent


----------



## MA17

The reason why i said priority just because only one issue she got refused for and now is doesnt exist anymore...a covering letter with a refusal reference will be a good help to process her visa in a good timing.


----------



## MA17

Hey Guys decision received from visa centre. My husband went there in 1 hour time he has his visa approved ? Mimi and everyone that have waited since April and May best of luck. I really though that mine will never come but al hamdullAllah all good but still th wait was a torture. Good luch guys xx


----------



## mishmosh

OMG Congratulations MA17, wohooooooooo celebrations. And its a nice Jummah summer day. Did they call you, email you?


----------



## Mimi.

MA17 said:


> Hey Guys decision received from visa centre. My husband went there in 1 hour time he has his visa approved ? Mimi and everyone that have waited since April and May best of luck. I really though that mine will never come but al hamdullAllah all good but still th wait was a torture. Good luch guys xx


Congrats! So happy for you and your husband!


----------



## MA17

Mishmosh Mimi thank you gus it is a great Friday. Mimi yous is cominga next week ? no received email from visa centre not sheffield...husband lives half an hour from vfs centre so it was easy day todzy hamdullah


----------



## AussieBoo

MA17 said:


> Hey Guys decision received from visa centre. My husband went there in 1 hour time he has his visa approved ? Mimi and everyone that have waited since April and May best of luck. I really though that mine will never come but al hamdullAllah all good but still th wait was a torture. Good luch guys xx


Congratulations! Let's see more long time waiting decisions come through!


----------



## j4v3d

mishmosh said:


> It's only going to get tougher.....
> 
> Downing Street says soaring population proves UK needs tougher immigration laws | The Independent


Doesn't look good at all does it? More misery ahead. 



MA17 said:


> Hey Guys decision received from visa centre. My husband went there in 1 hour time he has his visa approved ? Mimi and everyone that have waited since April and May best of luck. I really though that mine will never come but al hamdullAllah all good but still th wait was a torture. Good luch guys xx


OMG! That is brilliant news! Alhamdulillah, so happy for you. The wait is over, now you can go and live a life together. Over the moon for you. Told you to hang in there and you will hear back this week.


----------



## Holyoake333

well the weird thing is I usually get them when I inquire on the visa status, but I haven't inquired since we got the oct 31st email. So iam not sure where this came from


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

MA17 said:


> Hey Guys decision received from visa centre. My husband went there in 1 hour time he has his visa approved ? Mimi and everyone that have waited since April and May best of luck. I really though that mine will never come but al hamdullAllah all good but still th wait was a torture. Good luch guys xx


Congratulations I am so happy for you.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

MA17 said:


> Hey Guys decision received from visa centre. My husband went there in 1 hour time he has his visa approved ? Mimi and everyone that have waited since April and May best of luck. I really though that mine will never come but al hamdullAllah all good but still th wait was a torture. Good luch guys xx



Congratulations


----------



## Clairey

MA17 said:


> Hey Guys decision received from visa centre. My husband went there in 1 hour time he has his visa approved ? Mimi and everyone that have waited since April and May best of luck. I really though that mine will never come but al hamdullAllah all good but still th wait was a torture. Good luch guys xx


 Congratulations that's great news. That gives the rest of us a little hope we may just hear within the next two working days.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Only 2 working days left. Monday and Tuesday. Not very positive because there are so many backlogs yet to be cleared.


----------



## j4v3d

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Only 2 working days left. Monday and Tuesday. Not very positive because there are so many backlogs yet to be cleared.


They would have been working today and will probably do so tomorrow. They can get a lot of cases decided in 4 days. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprite75

JessyL772 said:


> Why make us wait 6 months to tell us that?! Why??? It?s not fair!


given that they can process the FLR-M in a couple of hours if we pay for the one day thing, my guess is that it took them 6 months to get to your application in the pile. 

still horrible to wait that long for nothing.


----------



## UKspVisWait

sprite75 said:


> given that they can process the FLR-M in a couple of hours if we pay for the one day thing, my guess is that it took them 6 months to get to your application in the pile.
> 
> still horrible to wait that long for nothing.


It could really help if they could look at the application merits and if it doesnt tick all the boxes they are professionals they can tell us and give us refusals...then we see what's next....waiting months and months to almost a year for a refusal is totally unfair...i am now getting to my 4th month waiting with a non straightforward email in between that came after they requested additional info.its really devastating.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## randswifi

Day 138 today for me. Almost at the 7 month mark. And 1 working day to go until Oct 31 as per the mass email. 

My husband just rang the call centre as we are feeling desperate. They confirmed a decision has not been made on our application yet and will 'escalate' again....


----------



## JessyL772

MA17 said:


> Jessy go reapply and pay priority. And send a covering letter explaining that now your husband is working in his current job more than 6 months. However i would advice you seek a good solicitor just to help you with the financial requirements bit. Had there any other cause in the refusal letter?


Sorry for the delay in responding. We met all the other requirements, I just feel an idiot for letting my anxiety overwhelm me when reading over the 67 page appendix 

But enough about that.. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## mishmosh

randswifi said:


> Day 138 today for me. Almost at the 7 month mark. And 1 working day to go until Oct 31 as per the mass email.
> 
> My husband just rang the call centre as we are feeling desperate. They confirmed a decision has not been made on our application yet and will 'escalate' again....


Hi Randswifi

We also phoned up last monday, and the rep said we can escalate which will take a futher 20 days, than i told her about 31 oct email and she said wait until than and phone up Nov 1. Reading on forums, from my understanding escalations means jack all. We will wait today and tommorow and than we will go to our solicitors and tell them to email HO on our behalf. The reps can't do anything, neither is the MP in some cases but emailing them I think you will have a better response. Go to your solicitors and get them to email them for you, in some cases I have heard that HO even give a deadline to you when they will complete the application. Hope you all the best.


----------



## JessyL772

sprite75 said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why make us wait 6 months to tell us that?! Why??? It?s not fair!
> 
> 
> 
> given that they can process the FLR-M in a couple of hours if we pay for the one day thing, my guess is that it took them 6 months to get to your application in the pile.
> 
> still horrible to wait that long for nothing.
Click to expand...

If I understand the refusal letter correctly, I think they tried to see if we could get in under exceptional circumstances or compassionate factors and qualify us under the 5yr partner route. But in the end, they couldnt approve us on the 5yr partner route because technically when we applied, we were 4 months away from our 5 yr anniversary.


----------



## randswifi

mishmosh said:


> Hi Randswifi
> 
> We also phoned up last monday, and the rep said we can escalate which will take a futher 20 days, than i told her about 31 oct email and she said wait until than and phone up Nov 1. Reading on forums, from my understanding escalations means jack all. We will wait today and tommorow and than we will go to our solicitors and tell them to email HO on our behalf. The reps can't do anything, neither is the MP in some cases but emailing them I think you will have a better response. Go to your solicitors and get them to email them for you, in some cases I have heard that HO even give a deadline to you when they will complete the application. Hope you all the best.


Yes thats the generic response isn't it... to fob you off for 20 days. This isn't the first time we've escalated, my husband was just feeling desperate even though we know it doesn't amount to anything. We've also contacted our MP 4 times since July and he has been absolutely useless; takes ages to get back to us and has explained he can only email them for an update and HO's response is always 'the case is marked NSF and will take time to process, so you just have to wait'. From what I understand our solicitor would only get the same response as our MP? 

I'm still holding the tiniest sliver of hope that we all get a decision made tomorrow, though I'm not sure how logistically feasible that is considering there are hundreds of us on various forums waiting on that Oct 31 to pan out. All the same :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mishmosh

randswifi said:


> Yes thats the generic response isn't it... to fob you off for 20 days. This isn't the first time we've escalated, my husband was just feeling desperate even though we know it doesn't amount to anything. We've also contacted our MP 4 times since July and he has been absolutely useless; takes ages to get back to us and has explained he can only email them for an update and HO's response is always 'the case is marked NSF and will take time to process, so you just have to wait'. From what I understand our solicitor would only get the same response as our MP?
> 
> I'm still holding the tiniest sliver of hope that we all get a decision made tomorrow, though I'm not sure how logistically feasible that is considering there are hundreds of us on various forums waiting on that Oct 31 to pan out. All the same :fingerscrossed:


Oh man, I really hope we do, but the half-term will slow things down. I really hope those ECO's have taken up those extra hours for the 31st deadline. MP's are useless and have no influence, so maybe solicitor can have an impact. We have paid over a 1000£ to them so all comes in with the service. T

Lets hope for tommorw, no one nowhere does not know how the HO processes applications, maybe all decisions are there but they have to update them on the system, wishful thinking. MA 17 has given me some huge hope.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

randswifi said:


> mishmosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Randswifi
> 
> We also phoned up last monday, and the rep said we can escalate which will take a futher 20 days, than i told her about 31 oct email and she said wait until than and phone up Nov 1. Reading on forums, from my understanding escalations means jack all. We will wait today and tommorow and than we will go to our solicitors and tell them to email HO on our behalf. The reps can't do anything, neither is the MP in some cases but emailing them I think you will have a better response. Go to your solicitors and get them to email them for you, in some cases I have heard that HO even give a deadline to you when they will complete the application. Hope you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats the generic response isn't it... to fob you off for 20 days. This isn't the first time we've escalated, my husband was just feeling desperate even though we know it doesn't amount to anything. We've also contacted our MP 4 times since July and he has been absolutely useless; takes ages to get back to us and has explained he can only email them for an update and HO's response is always 'the case is marked NSF and will take time to process, so you just have to wait'. From what I understand our solicitor would only get the same response as our MP?
> 
> I'm still holding the tiniest sliver of hope that we all get a decision made tomorrow, though I'm not sure how logistically feasible that is considering there are hundreds of us on various forums waiting on that Oct 31 to pan out. All the same
Click to expand...

Exactly there are hundreds of applicants waiting for a decision. Highly unlikely to get any decision by tomorrow like they promised. I think this will stretch to late November and early December then comes Christmas. We have been literally dragged almost half the year. 122 days for me today.


----------



## UKspVisWait

JessyL772 said:


> If I understand the refusal letter correctly, I think they tried to see if we could get in under exceptional circumstances or compassionate factors and qualify us under the 5yr partner route. But in the end, they couldnt approve us on the 5yr partner route because technically when we applied, we were 4 months away from our 5 yr anniversary.


So guys the other day we received a request for additional information. 

We sent the information through to the email they provided.

After that they sent a not straightforward email.

This morning they said case not straightforward therefore unable to decide within their customer service targets but they are working on the application ...they aim to process priority visa on 15 working working days but settlement visa 60 working days. If you ask me its so confusing.

Then they mention do not attend the visa application centre until you are told your application has been decided and passport ready for collection.
The request if additional info was just so brief saying we are trying to conclude on an application of xxxxx xxxxxx but we need finance and uknaric cert. First email

I don't know what all this is.the previous email on the not straightforward just said case not straightforward and unable to tell when the decision will be made. Second email.

I spent my birthday without my husband and it is just one of those big numbers..i visions celebrating it differently. I am hoping for Christmas together. 

For everyone going through this...im getting better at letting it go ...i stopped counting days it helps.i keep busy .I stopped opening the useless online tracker....but I have to admit when it hits me that I am waiting i even shake and sweat..it is not good at all..but I am trying. I wish all of us the best.lets not let this visa thing steal our joy and happiness....its just a vignette standing between physical face to face meet with our loved ones...but our love for one another is greater than this and love just gets us through anything.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mishmosh

Dear Sir/Madam,



Thank you for applying for a UK visa.



We wrote to you on 25 September to advise you that we would update you on your application for a settlement visa by 31 October. We are still working on your application, and are working hard to solve all outstanding cases. We will continue to keep you informed about the progress of your application.



Staff at our Visa Application Centres or contact centres have no influence on cases and cannot provide any further advice so we recommend you do not attend or call the contact centre. Please do not go to a Visa Application Centre until you have received written confirmation that a decision has been made on your application and that your passport is ready to be collected.



We understand this further delay in the processing of your application will be frustrating to you and we apologise for the inconvenience caused.



Thank you for your continued understanding.



Kind regards,



UK Decision Making Centre


----------



## randswifi

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Exactly there are hundreds of applicants waiting for a decision. Highly unlikely to get any decision by tomorrow like they promised. I think this will stretch to late November and early December then comes Christmas. We have been literally dragged almost half the year. 122 days for me today.


Well my hopes are officially dashed - just got this email from Sheffield:

"Dear Sir/Madam,

Thank you for applying for a UK visa.

We wrote to you on 25 September to advise you that we would update you on your application for a settlement visa by 31 October. We are still working on your application, and are working hard to solve all outstanding cases. We will continue to keep you informed about the progress of your application.

Staff at our Visa Application Centres or contact centres have no influence on cases and cannot provide any further advice so we recommend you do not attend or call the contact centre. Please do not go to a Visa Application Centre until you have received written confirmation that a decision has been made on your application and that your passport is ready to be collected.

We understand this further delay in the processing of your application will be frustrating to you and we apologise for the inconvenience caused.

Thank you for your continued understanding.

Kind regards,

UK Decision Making Centre"

......
......
"We will continue to keep you informed about the progress of your application" HA! 

Feeling furious and defeated and depressed all at once.


----------



## mishmosh

randswifi said:


> Well my hopes are officially dashed - just got this email from Sheffield:
> 
> "Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> Thank you for applying for a UK visa.
> 
> We wrote to you on 25 September to advise you that we would update you on your application for a settlement visa by 31 October. We are still working on your application, and are working hard to solve all outstanding cases. We will continue to keep you informed about the progress of your application.
> 
> Staff at our Visa Application Centres or contact centres have no influence on cases and cannot provide any further advice so we recommend you do not attend or call the contact centre. Please do not go to a Visa Application Centre until you have received written confirmation that a decision has been made on your application and that your passport is ready to be collected.
> 
> We understand this further delay in the processing of your application will be frustrating to you and we apologise for the inconvenience caused.
> 
> Thank you for your continued understanding.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> UK Decision Making Centre"
> 
> ......
> ......
> "We will continue to keep you informed about the progress of your application" HA!
> 
> Feeling furious and defeated and depressed all at once.


Me too buddy me too, enough is enough


----------



## j4v3d

Seems like on of their "generic emails" - you could still end up with a decision this week.


----------



## randswifi

j4v3d said:


> Seems like on of their "generic emails" - you could still end up with a decision this week.


I admire your enthusiasm j4v4d. I really hope so. 

At this point, I just want to be home for Christmas. I've missed our honeymoon, both our birthdays, so many special family occasions, but just get me home for Christmas this year


----------



## ingrindwecrust

This is just the most frustrating process I've ever been through. It's an absolute joke.


----------



## randswifi

ingrindwecrust said:


> This is just the most frustrating process I've ever been through. It's an absolute joke.


Couldn't agree more, such a joke. There seems to be no rhyme nor reason to the way they process applications with September applicants receiving decisions already and hundreds of us waiting 6 months+, not to mention almost nonexistent communication from HO apart from generic emails to keep waiting indefinitely. 

This has genuinely been the most difficult year of my life. I really feel like I've completely wasted the past 7 months. Terrified of being refused at this point, then it'll all be for naught. How is it possible to stay positive when the system is so obviously broken?


----------



## Mimi.

mishmosh said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for applying for a UK visa.
> 
> 
> 
> We wrote to you on 25 September to advise you that we would update you on your application for a settlement visa by 31 October. We are still working on your application, and are working hard to solve all outstanding cases. We will continue to keep you informed about the progress of your application.
> 
> 
> 
> Staff at our Visa Application Centres or contact centres have no influence on cases and cannot provide any further advice so we recommend you do not attend or call the contact centre. Please do not go to a Visa Application Centre until you have received written confirmation that a decision has been made on your application and that your passport is ready to be collected.
> 
> 
> 
> We understand this further delay in the processing of your application will be frustrating to you and we apologise for the inconvenience caused.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your continued understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> 
> 
> UK Decision Making Centre




I just received the same email! 

Day 144 for me! Looks like we won't hear anytime soon :/


----------



## mishmosh

j4v3d said:


> Seems like on of their "generic emails" - you could still end up with a decision this week.


thank you J4v3d, but its been a whole month, and than they send this email......................so unfair.


----------



## UKspVisWait

mishmosh said:


> thank you J4v3d, but its been a whole month, and than they send this email......................so unfair.


There is my one









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

randswifi said:


> I admire your enthusiasm j4v4d. I really hope so.
> 
> At this point, I just want to be home for Christmas. I've missed our honeymoon, both our birthdays, so many special family occasions, but just get me home for Christmas this year


I hope you make it way before Christmas - hopefully from next month onwards it should start to clear up the backlog - it would be helpful if they came out and told us the state they are in, we'd appreciate the truth more rather than being just fobbed off with generic emails. 



ingrindwecrust said:


> This is just the most frustrating process I've ever been through. It's an absolute joke.


Joke isn't the word anymore. It's downright outrageous. 



mishmosh said:


> thank you J4v3d, but its been a whole month, and than they send this email......................so unfair.


Not much else we can do other than just wait and get the local MP to make enquiries. 



UKspVisWait said:


> There is my one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Looks like they have copied and pasted some paragraphs in. Fingers crossed you all hear back soon.


----------



## Alexcool121

J4v3d i am stressing out as well as after watching all this...our 60 BDs are gona be sometime at the end of next month. I just hope by then we get our decisions.


----------



## j4v3d

Alexcool121 said:


> J4v3d i am stressing out as well as after watching all this...our 60 BDs are gona be sometime at the end of next month. I just hope by then we get our decisions.


Try not stressing out, wait till we approach the 60 day mark. By the end of this week we will be in the 40+ day mark fast approaching 50! 

I'm going to ring solicitor tomorrow and see if he's had any emails from Sheffield.


----------



## Mimi.

It's funny how the September 25th email said "We aim to make a decision on your application before 31 October" but now this email says "We will continue to keep you informed about the progress of your application." What a mess. We don't need to know the progress of our applications, its obviously they've not gotten around to even looking at them what we need are decisions. Absolutely shameful that some of us might get refused and we could have been well on our way filling out a second application worst case scenario. 


I'm two weeks away from it becoming officially 7 months of waiting, I'm beyond pissed off.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Im sure my case is being processed in Beijing, so I think thats why i'm not getting any of these emails you are all getting. I've just had a "your visa should be ready by October 20th" and then a "your visa is not straightforward".

Both myself and my wife are just totally deflated, fed up and fast losing hope. We married in July, this should be the happiest time in our lives, but instead its the worst.

I dont even know how some of you are still going after 6+ months..


----------



## j4v3d

Total shambles from the Home Office. It's scandalous. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clairey

Just seen all these emails that have been sent out. We got the 31st October email but we havent received this one yet......


----------



## twee

Today was my PSC appointment in Glasgow after it had been rescheduled from Oct. 25th.

The appointment was scheduled for 11:00 and we actually had arrived @10:35, a bit early. The fellow manning the door to the centre was kind and let us in early since it was quite chilly outside. My husband came with me.

Once inside the building, we were asked for our passports at the entry desk, then we passed through the scanner and I had my bag checked.

We were then directed to a waiting room and told that I should now go up to counter 1 and check in. Did that and was given a number and told to wait until my number was called.

In about 20 minutes my number was called and I was told to proceed to counter 5. The gentleman at that counter took my two piles and checked that I had all the required documents. He said my two piles would now be passed on to another person and checked. No questions were asked and I was told in about 15-20 minutes I would be called to do my biometrics. I returned to my husband in the waiting room and waited. 

In 20 mins my number was called and my biometrics were done and then I returned to the waiting room to wait. At 2:30 I was called up to the counter and handed a piece of paper to read and check that all the information on the sheet was correct. If everything was correct sign your name on the bottom.

After signing my name the man said you should receive your BRP card within 7 days if you don't receive it by 10 days contact us. 

Still I was asked no questions whatsoever and my husband was never called up or asked anything. My original documents were returned to me and they kept everything else. 

The waiting area was very busy today, at times no seating was available for new arrivals. Lots of little ones there as well. 

I was quite worried about attending the appointments but it was very painless. I was surprised that no questions were asked. Guess everything they wanted to know was in the two piles I turned in. In total I might have spent 5 minutes talking to somebody in regards to my application.

A big thanks to this forum and all the people who contribute their comments and feedback. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

Clairey said:


> Just seen all these emails that have been sent out. We got the 31st October email but we havent received this one yet......


Maybe you'll hear back tomorrow then? Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clairey

j4v3d said:


> Clairey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just seen all these emails that have been sent out. We got the 31st October email but we havent received this one yet......
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll hear back tomorrow then? Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I really hope so. Am nervous about the decision though. Will be day 124 tomorrow.....


----------



## AussieBoo

I'm at working day 85. Nil correspondence from HO about it being not straight forward nor any request for anything. Escalated once already....feeling scared it will be refused after all this time even though we meet all criteria!


----------



## UKspVisWait

AussieBoo said:


> I'm at working day 85. Nil correspondence from HO about it being not straight forward nor any request for anything. Escalated once already....feeling scared it will be refused after all this time even though we meet all criteria!


Hey guys.
For all those that received non straightforward and asked for additional documents...does your emails from the decision making centre/sheffield come with a VAF number on the subject line?what is a VAF...its probably just to say they contacted u in their records?what does it mean?at this juncture anything is just worth asking...🤣🤣🤣Not even laughing 🤣

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Does anybody know the rules regarding temporarily getting your passport back? Both myself and my wife have big birthdays coming up in December / January and want to go away together for 2 weeks to celebrate. If for some reason we don't have the visa by this time can we get her passport back for 2 weeks and then hand it back in after the holiday?


----------



## Clairey

AussieBoo said:


> I'm at working day 85. Nil correspondence from HO about it being not straight forward nor any request for anything. Escalated once already....feeling scared it will be refused after all this time even though we meet all criteria!


 We had our first bit of correspondence on day 95. Which was the we hope to make a decision by 31st October. We've never been asked for further documents or been told it's not straightforward.


----------



## j4v3d

Clairey said:


> We had our first bit of correspondence on day 95. Which was the we hope to make a decision by 31st October. We've never been asked for further documents or been told it's not straightforward.


Seems like it's just been stuck in a pile among the backlogged applications.


----------



## sprite75

ingrindwecrust said:


> Does anybody know the rules regarding temporarily getting your passport back? Both myself and my wife have big birthdays coming up in December / January and want to go away together for 2 weeks to celebrate. If for some reason we don't have the visa by this time can we get her passport back for 2 weeks and then hand it back in after the holiday?


No. 
You can request the return of the passport, but it would mean restarting the process from day 1, and paying all the fees again. they don't even make compassionate exemptions.


----------



## UKspVisWait

sprite75 said:


> No.
> You can request the return of the passport, but it would mean restarting the process from day 1, and paying all the fees again. they don't even make compassionate exemptions.


Can't one make a travelling document atleast?or will it also spoil the application?


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sprite75

UKspVisWait said:


> Can't one make a travelling document atleast?or will it also spoil the application?


not sure what you mean by a travelling document--if it's a non-british passport being held, then you'd need to speak to your own country's embassy about alternative travel docs.


----------



## UKspVisWait

sprite75 said:


> not sure what you mean by a travelling document--if it's a non-british passport being held, then you'd need to speak to your own country's embassy about alternative travel docs.


A traveling document its almost like a passport that you request in case of emergencies or need to travel somewhere when your actual passport is being held by another country for immigration purposes like visa reasons.I called my embassy which the nearest is in London and they said yes we can make you a traveling document provided the ukvisa office says its ok for you to travel and doesn't affect your application.which I think if you applying from outside the UK should be ok to travel.but then again I am not an expert so this are only my thoughts on this.I believe every country is different and have their own regulations rules and laws on this .

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ingrindwecrust

sprite75 said:


> No.
> You can request the return of the passport, but it would mean restarting the process from day 1, and paying all the fees again. they don't even make compassionate exemptions.


Thanks


----------



## ArielHexen

Update for the people that is reading this ( if anyone ) 
Got a letter from the HO sayinb oh sorry we made a mistake with your address we have corrected that. No other thing no word on when we will get our documents back or how is the visa going 
Week 12 now.


----------



## j4v3d

ArielHexen said:


> Update for the people that is reading this ( if anyone )
> Got a letter from the HO sayinb oh sorry we made a mistake with your address we have corrected that. No other thing no word on when we will get our documents back or how is the visa going
> Week 12 now.


Was it a priority or non priority application?


----------



## ArielHexen

Non priority. I’m in the UK so over here is the premium appt ( equivalent to priority I guess ) I was supposed to get an answer in 8 weeks before they messed up with my address. 

Thank you for reading me.


----------



## j4v3d

ArielHexen said:


> Non priority. I’m in the UK so over here is the premium appt ( equivalent to priority I guess ) I was supposed to get an answer in 8 weeks before they messed up with my address.
> 
> Thank you for reading me.


Speak to the local MP and get them to chase them for an update.


----------



## Clairey

Well so much for hearing by 31st October.....and we havent received another email like others have. I have no words.


----------



## ArielHexen

j4v3d said:


> Speak to the local MP and get them to chase them for an update.


We have. No answer from the MP so far. No even to acknowledge our case.


----------



## UKspVisWait

ArielHexen said:


> We have. No answer from the MP so far. No even to acknowledge our case.


Hey guys.

For all those that received non straightforward and asked for additional documents...does your emails from the decision making centre/sheffield come with a VAF number on the subject line?what is a VAF...its probably just to say they contacted u in their records?what does it mean?at this juncture anything is worth asking.. ..please anyone any idea?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clairey

UKspVisWait said:


> ArielHexen said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have. No answer from the MP so far. No even to acknowledge our case.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> For all those that received non straightforward and asked for additional documents...does your emails from the decision making centre/sheffield come with a VAF number on the subject line?what is a VAF...its probably just to say they contacted u in their records?what does it mean?at this juncture anything is worth asking.. ..please anyone any idea?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Is the VAF number the same on all your correspondence? If so my guess is its just a reference number that's linked to your case.


----------



## j4v3d

Fingers crossed those that have been waiting an eternity hear back this week!


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Hi friends I am a bit worried now I read on the Facebook forum about this UK Naric thing. For level of English I submitted English language assessment of my degree from Naric. It's a letter and it shows that I have CEFR level B1. There's no comparison of the degree in the letter and the letter only shows the name of my degree and the level of English. Will that be a problem ? Will I be refused ? I am scared now


----------



## Clairey

Our visa has been APPROVED! I'm super happy and in total shock. We didn't receive a decision made email or anything. Thank you for all your support. Keep the faith guys and girls.


----------



## Mimi.

Clairey said:


> Our visa has been APPROVED! I'm super happy and in total shock. We didn't receive a decision made email or anything. Thank you for all your support. Keep the faith guys and girls.


Congratulations Clairey!!


----------



## mishmosh

Clairey said:


> Our visa has been APPROVED! I'm super happy and in total shock. We didn't receive a decision made email or anything. Thank you for all your support. Keep the faith guys and girls.


Hi Clairey, very happy for you, great news!
Btw did you just get a text to pick up your passport? And that was that?


----------



## Clairey

mishmosh said:


> Clairey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our visa has been APPROVED! I'm super happy and in total shock. We didn't receive a decision made email or anything. Thank you for all your support. Keep the faith guys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Clairey, very happy for you, great news!
> Btw did you just get a text to pick up your passport? And that was that?
Click to expand...

 Thank you. My husband paid for the text service but he got a phone call from VFS global today. We didn't get a decision made email from the home office. So am shocked but a good shocked. It all happened so fast.


----------



## mishmosh

Thank you Clairey.


----------



## j4v3d

Clairey said:


> Our visa has been APPROVED! I'm super happy and in total shock. We didn't receive a decision made email or anything. Thank you for all your support. Keep the faith guys and girls.


Congratulations! :thumb:

So happy & relieved for you.


----------



## Clairey

j4v3d said:


> Clairey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our visa has been APPROVED! I'm super happy and in total shock. We didn't receive a decision made email or anything. Thank you for all your support. Keep the faith guys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy & relieved for you.
Click to expand...

 Thank you. I hope you all hear soon. My husband applied from India so hopefully they are looking at all the Asian application's now from April/May. Good luck everyone.


----------



## j4v3d

Clairey said:


> Thank you. I hope you all hear soon. My husband applied from India so hopefully they are looking at all the Asian application's now from April/May. Good luck everyone.


Let's hope so. My application was submitted in September.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

Clairey said:


> Our visa has been APPROVED! I'm super happy and in total shock. We didn't receive a decision made email or anything. Thank you for all your support. Keep the faith guys and girls.



Congratulations!!!! So happy for you.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Congratulations!!!! So happy for you.


Hopefully it'll be you next in line.


----------



## randswifi

Clairey said:


> Our visa has been APPROVED! I'm super happy and in total shock. We didn't receive a decision made email or anything. Thank you for all your support. Keep the faith guys and girls.


Congrats Clairey, such wonderful news!!


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Hopefully it'll be you next in line.


InshAllah  

I am trying my best to stay positive but I can't stop stressing.


----------



## UKspVisWait

randswifi said:


> Congrats Clairey, such wonderful news!!


So guys.
As I said prior that we received an email to say additional info requested. Which we sent back to them.
Then another saying not straighhtforward and we continue working on your application.
Today I received a call saying that i am requested to resubmit my whole supporting documentation to the visa centre where I did biometrics.so I said to the caller that but i was told to submit specific info 3 weeks ago so they said to call back tomorrow and let me know wether to send in documents again for scanning or not.what a mess it is.anyone experienced this?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimi.

146 days 

Next Friday will be 7 months on the dot. I hope we start hearing this month! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## randswifi

Mimi. said:


> 146 days
> 
> Next Friday will be 7 months on the dot. I hope we start hearing this month! :fingerscrossed:


I'm right behind you at 140 days... really really hope we hear something in the next fortnight :fingerscrossed:


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> InshAllah
> 
> I am trying my best to stay positive but I can't stop stressing.


The stress never stops. I'm on 40BD today. 


UKspVisWait said:


> So guys.
> As I said prior that we received an email to say additional info requested. Which we sent back to them.
> Then another saying not straighhtforward and we continue working on your application.
> Today I received a call saying that i am requested to resubmit my whole supporting documentation to the visa centre where I did biometrics.so I said to the caller that but i was told to submit specific info 3 weeks ago so they said to call back tomorrow and let me know wether to send in documents again for scanning or not.what a mess it is.anyone experienced this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Nope never heard of that. Proper shambles ain't it. 


Mimi. said:


> 146 days
> 
> Next Friday will be 7 months on the dot. I hope we start hearing this month! :fingerscrossed:





randswifi said:


> I'm right behind you at 140 days... really really hope we hear something in the next fortnight :fingerscrossed:


Hope you both hear back in this week or next week. Been too long now. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Hi friends I am a bit worried now I read on the Facebook forum about this UK Naric thing. For level of English I submitted English language assessment of my degree from Naric. It's a letter and it shows that I have CEFR level B1. There's no comparison of the degree in the letter and the letter only shows the name of my degree and the level of English. Will that be a problem ? Will I be refused ? I am scared now


Still waiting for this query to be answered. Anybody has any idea ?


Congratulations clairey. I am really happy for you.


----------



## Mimi.

My husband and I kept putting off purchasing flight tickets for him to come back to the states in hopes we would have heard something by now but since it's now been *147 since biometics* he's flying in tomorrow to see me!! I'll be offline for a few days but will keep everyone posted if I receive any updates from Sheffield. 

I hope we all hear something soon. I continue to wish everyone good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## j4v3d

Mimi. said:


> My husband and I kept putting off purchasing flight tickets for him to come back to the states in hopes we would have heard something by now but since it's now been *147 since biometics* he's flying in tomorrow to see me!! I'll be offline for a few days but will keep everyone posted if I receive any updates from Sheffield.
> 
> I hope we all hear something soon. I continue to wish everyone good luck! :fingerscrossed:


Enjoy the time together, try not to think about the process and have a few days away from it all and enjoy the time with you're husband.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Another week over. To be positive about it - another week closer to getting the visa..


----------



## j4v3d

ingrindwecrust said:


> Another week over. To be positive about it - another week closer to getting the visa..


Fingers crossed, remember they will be working weekends too so they can get as many applications processed as possible, i don't think any of the ECO's want to be working over Xmas so yeah, good luck!


----------



## ingrindwecrust

j4v3d said:


> Fingers crossed, remember they will be working weekends too so they can get as many applications processed as possible, i don't think any of the ECO's want to be working over Xmas so yeah, good luck!


I'm sure my visa is being processed in Beijing rather than Sheffield, so not likely they are going to be working weekends.


----------



## j4v3d

ingrindwecrust said:


> I'm sure my visa is being processed in Beijing rather than Sheffield, so not likely they are going to be working weekends.


Here's hoping there isn't much of a backlog at Beijing so you can hear back soon.


----------



## j4v3d

Anyone received decision made emails over the weekend?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## poliphilus

I want half a year of my life back.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

j4v3d said:


> Anyone received decision made emails over the weekend?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Not here


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

127 working day today.


----------



## j4v3d

poliphilus said:


> I want half a year of my life back.


You're on the UK Yankee forum too - gutted you haven't heard anything yet. 



Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> 127 working day today.


Ouch! Hopefully this is the week for you!


----------



## j4v3d

Fingers crossed we see decision made emails for applicants on here. Seems like Sheffield have gone very quiet.


----------



## ArielHexen

Another week no news we are on week 12 now


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Called my MP again today who called the HO. "Still not straightforward, still being processed by entry clearance officer, no time scale about how much longer we need to wait, or why it's non straightforward.


----------



## j4v3d

ArielHexen said:


> Another week no news we are on week 12 now


Priority or non priority?



ingrindwecrust said:


> Called my MP again today who called the HO. "Still not straightforward, still being processed by entry clearance officer, no time scale about how much longer we need to wait, or why it's non straightforward.


They'll never ever tell you or the MP why the application is not straightforward. Did you go priority?

Seems at the moment that only priority applications are being processed.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

:third:


j4v3d said:


> Priority or non priority?
> 
> 
> 
> They'll never ever tell you or the MP why the application is not straightforward. Did you go priority?
> 
> Seems at the moment that only priority applications are being processed.


China doesn't allow priority applications for some reason, so was non-priority.


----------



## j4v3d

ingrindwecrust said:


> :third:
> 
> China doesn't allow priority applications for some reason, so was non-priority.


Crazy! Seems like everything has gone quiet at Sheffield. Don't know whether it's a good or bad thing, just seen a few visa's being granted here and there.


----------



## ArielHexen

j4v3d said:


> Priority or non priority?
> 
> 
> 
> Non priority, my case should have been straightforward, is second FLR.


----------



## j4v3d

ArielHexen said:


> j4v3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Priority or non priority?
> 
> Non priority, my case should have been straightforward, is second FLR.
> 
> 
> 
> You tried getting in touch with the local MP so he/she can make enquiries for you?
Click to expand...


----------



## randswifi

144 days and counting. Received an email from Sheffield yesterday (following escalation last Monday) "reiterating your case is not straightforward and we cannot provide you with a timescale for when a decision will be made". Jolly good. I'll just continue to be miserable living in limbo, if you can call it living when you're a shell of a person whose life has been ripped to shreds. Yep, that's brill. Thanks so much.


----------



## ArielHexen

j4v3d said:


> ArielHexen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tried getting in touch with the local MP so he/she can make enquiries for you?
> 
> 
> 
> We have, we haven’t had an answer from the MP either too busy not available and not answering emails. So only choice live in limbo and wait.
Click to expand...


----------



## poliphilus

randswifi said:


> 144 days and counting. Received an email from Sheffield yesterday (following escalation last Monday) "reiterating your case is not straightforward and we cannot provide you with a timescale for when a decision will be made". Jolly good. I'll just continue to be miserable living in limbo, if you can call it living when you're a shell of a person whose life has been ripped to shreds. Yep, that's brill. Thanks so much.


Hi from day 136 in Vancouver. Same, ditto, idem, yep. 

What's the crime we're being punished for? Falling in love I guess. Stupid criminals! We should have known better.


----------



## UKspVisWait

poliphilus said:


> Hi from day 136 in Vancouver. Same, ditto, idem, yep.
> 
> What's the crime we're being punished for? Falling in love I guess. Stupid criminals! We should have known better.


I am starting my 4th month so much for paying priority ....i am trying so hard to not get frustrated ...i did a break down last night..sobbed for a good hour ....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimi.

Hey everyone so over the weekend I received a decision made email. My documents are arriving today however nobody will be home if it requires a signature so hopefully I can get my hands on it today when I get out of work!

Quite nervous to find out what it will say. Today is 151 days.


----------



## j4v3d

Mimi. said:


> Hey everyone so over the weekend I received a decision made email. My documents are arriving today however nobody will be home if it requires a signature so hopefully I can get my hands on it today when I get out of work!
> 
> Quite nervous to find out what it will say. Today is 151 days.


Good luck Mimi!


----------



## Clairey

Mimi. said:


> Hey everyone so over the weekend I received a decision made email. My documents are arriving today however nobody will be home if it requires a signature so hopefully I can get my hands on it today when I get out of work!
> 
> Quite nervous to find out what it will say. Today is 151 days.


 Good luck Mimi.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

Good luck Mimi


----------



## j4v3d

Surely it has to be approved visa for Mimi!


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Good luck Mimi, we're all rooting for you !


----------



## UKspVisWait

Goodluck mimi

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimi.

Thank you everyone! I'll let you know the outcome once my precious passport is back in my hands. It's 50/50 that it'll get rejected or approved. We did make some errors so it's really up to them if they looked past it. We'll see!


----------



## ingrindwecrust

What errors do you think you made?


----------



## Mimi.

ingrindwecrust said:


> What errors do you think you made?


The bank statements were not stamped. I think I could have done a little better with proof of relationship, I sent plenty of pictures but barely any dated chat conversations. The mistakes were made because I did everything prior to finding out about this forum. If it were rejected I'd be more upset about how long they made me wait than the actual reason. I could have been well on my way waiting to hear back from my second application by now. I'm just prepping myself for all outcomes. Hopefully my documents are waiting in my mailbox by the time I get out of work and I don't have to go the UPS warehouse.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Im sure you'll be fine and can start planning your lives very soon &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## ArielHexen

Good luck. I can’t wait to see that passport again an maybe we could also move on from this


----------



## poliphilus

Rooting for you Mimi!


----------



## j4v3d

Mimi. said:


> The bank statements were not stamped. I think I could have done a little better with proof of relationship, I sent plenty of pictures but barely any dated chat conversations. The mistakes were made because I did everything prior to finding out about this forum. If it were rejected I'd be more upset about how long they made me wait than the actual reason. I could have been well on my way waiting to hear back from my second application by now. I'm just prepping myself for all outcomes. Hopefully my documents are waiting in my mailbox by the time I get out of work and I don't have to go the UPS warehouse.


You should be fine Mimi. We're rooting for you! So excited to know what the outcome is, can feel it, that visa vignette will be inside. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieBoo

Thinking of you Mimi!


----------



## Desireemondo

Waiting since February 2016...

Just got an email saying they are waiting for my passport!! Which I sent with everything else!! Have 10 days to send my passport which they must have lost!!! Before my case I?d thrown out!

Help?!?


----------



## Mimi.

Guys I got my visa!!! After 7 months!! I'm honestly in shock. Just want to say thank to everyone for your positive vibes! 

I still have so many questions which I will start a new thread for once I can wrap my head around everything.


You're all in my thoughts and I wish everyone good luck, I know how tough this whole process is.


----------



## AussieBoo

Mimi. said:


> Guys I got my visa!!! After 7 months!! I'm honestly in shock. Just want to say thank to everyone for your positive vibes!
> 
> I still have so many questions which I will start a new thread for once I can wrap my head around everything.
> 
> 
> You're all in my thoughts and I wish everyone good luck, I know how tough this whole process is.


. 

So excited for you! Gives the rest of us hope! Xx


----------



## poliphilus

Mimi. said:


> Guys I got my visa!!! After 7 months!! I'm honestly in shock. Just want to say thank to everyone for your positive vibes!


That has made my day! A hundred million congratulations to you both.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Mimi. said:


> Guys I got my visa!!! After 7 months!! I'm honestly in shock. Just want to say thank to everyone for your positive vibes!
> 
> I still have so many questions which I will start a new thread for once I can wrap my head around everything.
> 
> 
> You're all in my thoughts and I wish everyone good luck, I know how tough this whole process is.


Congratulations Mimi.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

So pleased for you, Mimi


----------



## j4v3d

Desireemondo said:


> Waiting since February 2016...
> 
> Just got an email saying they are waiting for my passport!! Which I sent with everything else!! Have 10 days to send my passport which they must have lost!!! Before my case I?d thrown out!
> 
> Help?!?


Have they had the passport since last year? Do you have the passport? This is so confusing. Why have they waited over a year to ask for the passport, surely they should have it already when Biometrics are done? 

If they've requested the passport it sounds like a good chance that the visa will be approved (I'm hoping that's the case for you)


Mimi. said:


> Guys I got my visa!!! After 7 months!! I'm honestly in shock. Just want to say thank to everyone for your positive vibes!
> 
> I still have so many questions which I will start a new thread for once I can wrap my head around everything.
> 
> 
> You're all in my thoughts and I wish everyone good luck, I know how tough this whole process is.


Woohoo! Congratulations Mimi. To say I'm happy for you is a massive understatement. What a brilliant way to start Thursday! Gives many other applicants like myself renewed hope. Get everything sorted & get to the UK within 30 days and pick up the BRP. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

poliphilus said:


> That has made my day! A hundred million congratulations to you both.


I really do hope you're next - still got today & tomorrow. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desireemondo

j4v3d said:


> Desireemondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting since February 2016...
> 
> Just got an email saying they are waiting for my passport!! Which I sent with everything else!! Have 10 days to send my passport which they must have lost!!! Before my case I?d thrown out!
> 
> Help?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Have they had the passport since last year? Do you have the passport? This is so confusing. Why have they waited over a year to ask for the passport, surely they should have it already when Biometrics are done?
> 
> If they've requested the passport it sounds like a good chance that the visa will be approved (I'm hoping that's the case for you)
> 
> 
> Mimi. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I got my visa!!! After 7 months!! I'm honestly in shock. Just want to say thank to everyone for your positive vibes!
> 
> I still have so many questions which I will start a new thread for once I can wrap my head around everything.
> 
> 
> You're all in my thoughts and I wish everyone good luck, I know how tough this whole process is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! Congratulations Mimi. To say I'm happy for you is a massive understatement. What a brilliant way to start Thursday! Gives many other applicants like myself renewed hope. Get everything sorted & get to the UK within 30 days and pick up the BRP.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Yes they have had my passport since last year


----------



## Desireemondo

Waiting since February 2016...

Just got an email saying they are waiting for my passport!! Which I sent with everything else a year ago! Have 10 days to send my passport...which they must have lost!!! Before my case I?d thrown out!

Help?!?


----------



## Desireemondo

Desireemondo said:


> Waiting since February 2016...
> 
> Just got an email saying they are waiting for my passport!! Which I sent with everything else a year ago! Have 10 days to send my passport...which they must have lost!!! Before my case I?d thrown out!
> 
> Help?!?


Yes they have had passport for nearly a year, had confirmation they received everything back in march 2016


----------



## TabassumQureshi

Mimi. said:


> Guys I got my visa!!! After 7 months!! I'm honestly in shock. Just want to say thank to everyone for your positive vibes!
> 
> I still have so many questions which I will start a new thread for once I can wrap my head around everything.
> 
> 
> You're all in my thoughts and I wish everyone good luck, I know how tough this whole process is.


Wow that is awesome! Congrats


----------



## Clairey

Mimi. said:


> Guys I got my visa!!! After 7 months!! I'm honestly in shock. Just want to say thank to everyone for your positive vibes!
> 
> I still have so many questions which I will start a new thread for once I can wrap my head around everything.
> 
> 
> You're all in my thoughts and I wish everyone good luck, I know how tough this whole process is.


 Congratulations Mimi that's fantastic news.


----------



## mishmosh

Clairey said:


> Congratulations Mimi that's fantastic news.


wow MIMI you have a blast of a time, you must be feeling estatic! Congratulations 
Did you get an email or text saying to pick up passport? Did it all happen in one day?


----------



## Mimi.

mishmosh said:


> wow MIMI you have a blast of a time, you must be feeling estatic! Congratulations
> Did you get an email or text saying to pick up passport? Did it all happen in one day?


I received an email on Saturday stating that a decision was made and then I tracked my package on Monday and it said it would be delivered on Wednesday and when I got home my documents were in my mailbox. 

Thanks again everyone for the well wishes! I have hope for you all!


----------



## j4v3d

Desireemondo said:


> Yes they have had my passport since last year





Desireemondo said:


> Waiting since February 2016...
> 
> Just got an email saying they are waiting for my passport!! Which I sent with everything else a year ago! Have 10 days to send my passport...which they must have lost!!! Before my case I?d thrown out!
> 
> Help?!?





Desireemondo said:


> Yes they have had passport for nearly a year, had confirmation they received everything back in march 2016


That's awful, i'd look in to getting in touch with the local MP and lodging a complaint against Sheffield - seems like they may have lost or misplaced the passport.


----------



## gembe38

Hey there,
Longtime Lurker, second time posting, I've posted mine and my husbands timeline so far in the timeline thread.
Lurking this forum was super helpful when we were putting together our application.

I know many people have waited much longer but I'm starting to feel worried and sad as day 60 approaches rapidly. Currently on day 50 and desperately checking emails and junk emails everyday and really feeling the loneliness of the distance between us. Guess I just wanted to make a post where others could empathise or advise. 
Xx


----------



## randswifi

Mimi. said:


> Guys I got my visa!!! After 7 months!! I'm honestly in shock. Just want to say thank to everyone for your positive vibes!
> 
> I still have so many questions which I will start a new thread for once I can wrap my head around everything.
> 
> 
> You're all in my thoughts and I wish everyone good luck, I know how tough this whole process is.


Congrats Mimi, SO happy for you!! 

This has really made my day and renewed my hope that the rest of us long-waiters will hear back in the next week or so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## j4v3d

gembe38 said:


> Hey there,
> Longtime Lurker, second time posting, I've posted mine and my husbands timeline so far in the timeline thread.
> Lurking this forum was super helpful when we were putting together our application.
> 
> I know many people have waited much longer but I'm starting to feel worried and sad as day 60 approaches rapidly. Currently on day 50 and desperately checking emails and junk emails everyday and really feeling the loneliness of the distance between us. Guess I just wanted to make a post where others could empathise or advise.
> Xx


I'm on 47 business days today since the Biometrics.


----------



## AussieBoo

94 working days today :-(


----------



## gembe38

AussieBoo said:


> 94 working days today :-(


94?! Any reason why it?s been so long?


----------



## j4v3d

AussieBoo said:


> 94 working days today :-(


Ouch!


----------



## AussieBoo

gembe38 said:


> AussieBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 94 working days today :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 94?! Any reason why it?s been so long?
Click to expand...

When I applied I was told 60 working days. I never received any email about it not being straight forward. After 60 days passed I escalated my application but only received the standard response that my case was being considered and was waiting a decision but now the waiting time could be up to 120 working days! They just doubled my waiting time with no explanation! I did apply 12 months ago and was refused due to not meeting the financial requirement. We definitely tick all the boxes now and sent all the correct documents using a lawyer....but they haven't heard any update either from home office. Its so frustrating! My 120 days takes me right up to Xmas and I thought our two kids and I would be with their dad ages ago. :-(


----------



## gembe38

AussieBoo said:


> When I applied I was told 60 working days. I never received any email about it not being straight forward. After 60 days passed I escalated my application but only received the standard response that my case was being considered and was waiting a decision but now the waiting time could be up to 120 working days! They just doubled my waiting time with no explanation! I did apply 12 months ago and was refused due to not meeting the financial requirement. We definitely tick all the boxes now and sent all the correct documents using a lawyer....but they haven't heard any update either from home office. Its so frustrating! My 120 days takes me right up to Xmas and I thought our two kids and I would be with their dad ages ago. :-(


My goodness, thats absolutely awful. I really hope it comes through for you soon. I was just reading back a few pages ago and it's really horrible how long they are making people wait. I don't know if I could make it to 120 days  My hubs and I were just having a heated arguement purely based on the stress of being so far apart and feeling either alone on my part or stranded on his. UKVI really need to sort their stuff out. This is way out of hand it seems.


----------



## gembe38

AussieBoo, I just noticed that you also applied at VFS Brisbane, as did my husband. I really hope that both yours and our visa come through soon. x


----------



## AussieBoo

gembe38 said:


> AussieBoo, I just noticed that you also applied at VFS Brisbane, as did my husband. I really hope that both yours and our visa come through soon. x


Hello, yes surely we should have our answers soon ....fingers crossed we will be settled before Christmas!


----------



## chev123

*2nd FLR (m) success*

I just wanted to say a BIG THANK YOU to everyone on the forum for the knowledge and advice that you all give. What a wonderful community you all are.:hug:

My husband is from Jamaica and I'm from the UK and we applied for our 2nd FLR (M) at Solihull Premium Service Centre Priority Application with success.

It was a long nerve-wracking wait our appointment was at 1:00pm and got the decision at 5:20pm

We couldn't have done it without you 

Good luck everyone on your journey to happiness :fingerscrossed:


----------



## j4v3d

chev123 said:


> I just wanted to say a BIG THANK YOU to everyone on the forum for the knowledge and advice that you all give. What a wonderful community you all are.:hug:
> 
> My husband is from Jamaica and I'm from the UK and we applied for our 2nd FLR (M) at Solihull Premium Service Centre Priority Application with success.
> 
> It was a long nerve-wracking wait our appointment was at 1:00pm and got the decision at 5:20pm
> 
> We couldn't have done it without you
> 
> Good luck everyone on your journey to happiness :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Tomorrow starts a new week. Let's see some decisions made!


----------



## TabassumQureshi

Hey everyone, did you all get an email from UKVI today to complete a survey about their service?


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

132 working day today. Feeling defeated lost confused tortured and absolutely shattered. Even worrying if I would be refused even after waiting for so long. Please pray for me and my fiance, we are really depressed


----------



## ingrindwecrust

We are up to 80 working days now , hoping for some positive news


----------



## UKspVisWait

ingrindwecrust said:


> We are up to 80 working days now , hoping for some positive news


Ingrid and Rognar you are in my prayers. 
I went to the biometrics office again to resubmit my supporting documents.Aparently there was a technical error ..so I am back to square one.I had to even just pop in by myself randomely because they didn't call me back as promised to let me know if I should submit again or they are ok with the documents they have.if I didn't randomely pop in I will still be hanging not knowing what to do.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ArielHexen

Starting week 13 lets see if something comes this week


----------



## TabassumQureshi

So did no one else get an email from UKVI yesterday to complete a survey about their service?


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> So did no one else get an email from UKVI yesterday to complete a survey about their service?


I've seen a few people that have got that type of email over the past couple of days. They can stick the email where the sun doesn't shine, we all want decision made emails.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> I've seen a few people that have got that type of email over the past couple of days. They can stick the email where the sun doesn't shine, we all want decision made emails.



I know I was fuming when i read the email. Are they seriously having a laugh. We have waited 11 and a half months to hear this crap.


----------



## sprite75

i got a survey email, about a week after my decision email.
took me 2 months to do the survey. ukvi timing.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

sprite75 said:


> i got a survey email, about a week after my decision email.
> took me 2 months to do the survey. ukvi timing.


That's good to know. In our case we still haven't received the decision made email


----------



## gembe38

Why is the Visa Processing times not showing anything at all for settlement visas from some places such as Brisbane? 
Feeling so stressed. And my hubs is feeling so down that I don't want to tell him about how some people have been waiting into the hundreds of days.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Contacted UKVI again this morning. Apparently our case hasn't been updated on the system since October 19th. Why has nobody even attempted to process our application for a month?!


----------



## j4v3d

ingrindwecrust said:


> Contacted UKVI again this morning. Apparently our case hasn't been updated on the system since October 19th. Why has nobody even attempted to process our application for a month?!


Probably sat on their backsides, sipping coffee, gossiping over peoples communications documentations, faffing around. They probably think they're on vacation or something. I'm so frustrated today. Woke up in such a bad mood, 49 business days today.


----------



## randswifi

gembe38 said:


> Why is the Visa Processing times not showing anything at all for settlement visas from some places such as Brisbane?
> Feeling so stressed. And my hubs is feeling so down that I don't want to tell him about how some people have been waiting into the hundreds of days.


It's not showing up for most places anymore (as of October) only those few countries with faster processing times. Guessing they don't want to publish the fact that they are well out of service standard times. I'm sure once they clear the backlog they'll publish them; so much for transparency!


----------



## randswifi

Tomorrow marks 150 days for us. I've seen quite a few March/April/May visas coming through successfully yesterday, so fingers crossed we are on the cusp of a (positive) decision too. 

Feeling oddly positive (a month ago I was in a deep depression) so hopefully the universe is listening!! 28 working days until Christmas so praying that something happens in that space of time. Just feeling totally over the whole process now, gritting my teeth, and hoping this is the home stretch so my husband and I can resume our lives.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

Hey everyone, we didn't get a decision made email but received a text from the Visa centre in Pakistan this morning that the passport was ready for collection. After waiting 11.5 months our visa has been refused. They said that the application was on hold due to the supreme court hearing. 

"Your human rights claim in an application for entry clearance has been refused"

I have no idea why it has been rejected as i met all the requirements. 

Does anyone know when do they tell the exact reason for rejection?


----------



## Shraddha123

TabassumQureshi said:


> Hey everyone, we didn't get a decision made email but received a text from the Visa centre in Pakistan this morning that the passport was ready for collection. After waiting 11.5 months our visa has been refused. They said that the application was on hold due to the supreme court hearing.
> 
> "Your human rights claim in an application for entry clearance has been refused"
> 
> I have no idea why it has been rejected as i met all the requirements.
> 
> Does anyone know when do they tell the exact reason for rejection?


I'm so sorry your application has been refused, it's such a horrible feeling when you find out, 

However regarding the Supreme Court ruling that ruling was lifted a few months ago, how is it possible they refused you over that


----------



## UKspVisWait

Shraddha123 said:


> I'm so sorry your application has been refused, it's such a horrible feeling when you find out,
> 
> However regarding the Supreme Court ruling that ruling was lifted a few months ago, how is it possible they refused you over that


Contacted UKVI this morning and the lady kept saying my application is in decision.i have no idea what that meant.she asked me to wait 3 weeks more since i resubmitted the supporting documents for scanning last week.its so stressful.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawford

j4v3d said:


> Probably sat on their backsides, sipping coffee, gossiping over peoples communications documentations, faffing around. They probably think they're on vacation or something. I'm so frustrated today. Woke up in such a bad mood, 49 business days today.


Why are you always so angry and frustrated?

You application has been in for 49 business days (10 weeks) - within the 12 weeks as quoted for non priority applications.

Yes, some people have been waiting for a long time, but not you.....


----------



## Shraddha123

Crawford now that ur finally online please will u advise me on home office when they cross appeal, we won at ftt two weeks ago however today they issued us with a notice saying that they want to further appeal, our determination is very strong however I'm so worried they might grant home office permission  It's been 20 months since I saw my partner 

App submitted: Aug 2016
Refused: Dec 2016
Appeal: Jan 2017
ECM Review: 28th June 2017
Review Refused: March 2017
Letter for hearing : 10th August 2017
Hearing: 31st October 2017


----------



## gembe38

Crawford said:


> Why are you always so angry and frustrated?
> 
> You application has been in for 49 business days (10 weeks) - within the 12 weeks as quoted for non priority applications.
> 
> Yes, some people have been waiting for a long time, but not you.....



Hi Crawford, 

I just wanted to say that while 49 business days is within the limit and isn't as long compared with others, that doesn't make the frustration at being apart from your loved one any less real or authentic. And sometimes when its been a shorter amount of time and yet we can see here that many people have been waiting much longer, it doesn't provide us with a whole lot of hope that we aren't going to be in the same boat, especially considering that they've taken away our ability to view processing times altogether due to them being so behind and not being transparent.

As I said, I understand that 49 days isn't that long in comparison, My husband and I are only on 53 days ourselves, but your unsympathetic response to someone's anguish and frustration I think is unwarranted, we all have the right to feel that way when seperated from those we love, no matter the length of time.


----------



## Crawford

gembe38 said:


> Hi Crawford,
> 
> I just wanted to say that while 49 business days is within the limit and isn't as long compared with others, that doesn't make the frustration at being apart from your loved one any less real or authentic. And sometimes when its been a shorter amount of time and yet we can see here that many people have been waiting much longer, it doesn't provide us with a whole lot of hope that we aren't going to be in the same boat, especially considering that they've taken away our ability to view processing times altogether due to them being so behind and not being transparent.
> 
> As I said, I understand that 49 days isn't that long in comparison, My husband and I are only on 53 days ourselves, but your unsympathetic response to someone's anguish and frustration I think is unwarranted, we all have the right to feel that way when seperated from those we love, no matter the length of time.


I'm not unsympathetic to some of the issues being discussed on this thread.

I too, have had to be apart from my husband several times during our marriage due to financial, work and/or immigration issues. One of those times was for over three months and I was alone in a new job in the US.

However, that is life - it does not always work out as you would wish and one has to have some strength and fortitude and see it through.

Constantly complaining, name calling and being rude about the UK Immigration system and its staff, as j4v3d does, is of no help whatsoever. It merely exacerbates the frustration of those waiting.


----------



## Mimi.

Hey everyone, just wanted to say I hope you all continue to keep your spirits up during this horribly stressful time. I continue to root for you all from a distance, especially those that helped me during my time (just to mention a few)

TabassumQureshi
poliphilus
randswifi
mishmosh
AussieBoo
ingrindwecrust 
Clairey
Ragnarlöthbrøk
UKspVisWait

And especially j4v3d you have been so positive towards me. Thanks again everyone, you all helped make this experience less lonely. 


Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Hey everyone, we didn't get a decision made email but received a text from the Visa centre in Pakistan this morning that the passport was ready for collection. After waiting 11.5 months our visa has been refused. They said that the application was on hold due to the supreme court hearing.
> 
> "Your human rights claim in an application for entry clearance has been refused"
> 
> I have no idea why it has been rejected as i met all the requirements.
> 
> Does anyone know when do they tell the exact reason for rejection?


WOW. Astonishing. I'd get the MP to find out what the refusal was, some people have ended up waiting around a month for a refusal letter, you should have had one when you went to collect the passport. I'm absolutely gutted for you. After waiting near enough 1 year, you deserved a positive outcome. I would appeal it.



Crawford said:


> Why are you *always so angry* and frustrated?
> 
> You application has been in for 49 business days (10 weeks) - within the 12 weeks as quoted for non priority applications.
> 
> Yes, some people have been waiting for a long time, but not you.....


Always so angry? When have i ALWAYS been angry? There has been countless times on here where i have been positive, yes the past few weeks i have been frustrated and angry, due to my situation and the situation of others. To say i'm "always" angry is laughable.



gembe38 said:


> Hi Crawford,
> 
> I just wanted to say that while 49 business days is within the limit and isn't as long compared with others, that doesn't make the frustration at being apart from your loved one any less real or authentic. And sometimes when its been a shorter amount of time and yet we can see here that many people have been waiting much longer, it doesn't provide us with a whole lot of hope that we aren't going to be in the same boat, especially considering that they've taken away our ability to view processing times altogether due to them being so behind and not being transparent.
> 
> As I said, I understand that 49 days isn't that long in comparison, My husband and I are only on 53 days ourselves, but your unsympathetic response to someone's anguish and frustration I think is unwarranted, we all have the right to feel that way when seperated from those we love, no matter the length of time.


Hear hear! Well said - nailed it on the head. Some people don't see that you've actually been apart from you're loved one longer than when the application went in. For me it's been about 10 months.



Crawford said:


> I'm not unsympathetic to some of the issues being discussed on this thread.
> 
> I too, have had to be apart from my husband several times during our marriage due to financial, work and/or immigration issues. One of those times was for over three months and I was alone in a new job in the US.
> 
> However, that is life - it does not always work out as you would wish and one has to have some strength and fortitude and see it through.
> 
> Constantly complaining, name calling and being rude about the UK Immigration system and its staff, as j4v3d does, is of no help whatsoever. It merely exacerbates the frustration of those waiting.


Constantly complaining?  - You've cheered me up!



Mimi. said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to say I hope you all continue to keep your spirits up during this horribly stressful time. I continue to root for you all from a distance, especially those that helped me during my time (just to mention a few)
> 
> TabassumQureshi
> poliphilus
> randswifi
> mishmosh
> AussieBoo
> ingrindwecrust
> Clairey
> Ragnarlöthbrøk
> UKspVisWait
> 
> And especially *j4v3d* you have been so *positive* towards me. Thanks again everyone, you all helped make this experience less lonely.
> 
> Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


Mimi!!!! How are you doing? Good to see you are still floating around on here, hows the other half and family doing? Hope you are doing well


----------



## j4v3d

Pakistan timeline has been updated - showing October figures now. 










Have a look here: https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y


----------



## gembe38

j4v3d said:


> Pakistan timeline has been updated - showing October figures now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look here: https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y




Eugh, so frustrating that they aren't showing 100% processing times.


----------



## sprite75

and frankly, shocking. they are either horribly understaffed, or completely incompetent.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

China just been updated too. So hard to be optimistic when you look at these stats. Guess me and my wife have got to accept it might be a few more months still to wait. At least I can go to see her in December for 2 weeks. 


2 days 3 days 5 days 10 days 15 days 30 days 60 days 90 days 120 days
7% 10% 12%  15% 17% 28% 58% 71% 82%


----------



## gembe38

Brisbane updated ?


----------



## j4v3d

gembe38 said:


> Eugh, so frustrating that they aren't showing 100% processing times.


Don't think they'll be showing that 100% anytime soon. 


sprite75 said:


> and frankly, shocking. they are either horribly understaffed, or completely incompetent.


I'm just worried with Christmas being round the corner the ECO's are going to disappear on annual leave & then who will be there to process the applications? Will that mean a week or two or a month where decisions will be slow?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gembe38

Hey guys, my husband got a text saying that his application has been processed!! (very exciting stuff) Which means we now have to wait for his passport to be couriered back to him. Just wondering if anybody knows roughly how long the courier service takes?
He is in Australia if that is of any help. Awhile ago we booked a flight for him on the 23rd November in hopes that we would have a positive decision by then so we are hoping he will get his passport back by then!
Thanks!


----------



## ingrindwecrust

My wife got a call to say a decision has been made and they're "doing the final check now" before posting the passport! I can't believe it! Now I just need that positive decision! This is going to be a tense few days!!


----------



## j4v3d

gembe38 said:


> Hey guys, my husband got a text saying that his application has been processed!! (very exciting stuff) Which means we now have to wait for his passport to be couriered back to him. Just wondering if anybody knows roughly how long the courier service takes?
> He is in Australia if that is of any help. Awhile ago we booked a flight for him on the 23rd November in hopes that we would have a positive decision by then so we are hoping he will get his passport back by then!
> Thanks!





ingrindwecrust said:


> My wife got a call to say a decision has been made and they're "doing the final check now" before posting the passport! I can't believe it! Now I just need that positive decision! This is going to be a tense few days!!


Good luck to you both!


----------



## j4v3d

gembe38 said:


> Hey guys, my husband got a text saying that his application has been processed!! (very exciting stuff) Which means we now have to wait for his passport to be couriered back to him. Just wondering if anybody knows roughly how long the courier service takes?
> He is in Australia if that is of any help. Awhile ago we booked a flight for him on the 23rd November in hopes that we would have a positive decision by then so we are hoping he will get his passport back by then!
> Thanks!


@gembe38 - i'm not far from you in terms of timeline - biometrics was on 7th September, if they are processing August applications, that means the September lot ain't too far off from being processed?


----------



## gembe38

j4v3d said:


> gembe38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, my husband got a text saying that his application has been processed!! (very exciting stuff) Which means we now have to wait for his passport to be couriered back to him. Just wondering if anybody knows roughly how long the courier service takes?
> He is in Australia if that is of any help. Awhile ago we booked a flight for him on the 23rd November in hopes that we would have a positive decision by then so we are hoping he will get his passport back by then!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> @gembe38 - i'm not far from you in terms of timeline - biometrics was on 7th September, if they are processing August applications, that means the September lot ain't too far off from being processed?
Click to expand...

Let?s hope so!!! Good luck!


----------



## j4v3d

gembe38 said:


> Let?s hope so!!! Good luck!


Thanks, will be 60 business days one day before this month ends. Will ring the solicitor then and ask him to see if he has had any emails from Sheffield.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

j4v3d said:


> Good luck to you both!


Thanks Javid. Just hoping that the "doing final checks" part means it's successful , as if it's a refusal why would they need to do any further checks?


----------



## j4v3d

ingrindwecrust said:


> Thanks Javid. Just hoping that the "doing final checks" part means it's successful , as if it's a refusal why would they need to do any further checks?


The final checks may be them just checking the vignette has the correct dates on etc? Try and stay positive, you're near the end now.


----------



## randswifi

Decisions are coming in fast and furious this week, I've tracked 32 since Monday which is so exciting!! My hopes are high that we will all hear something in the next fortnight  

(151 working days for me today, surely it's right around the corner!)


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

randswifi said:


> Decisions are coming in fast and furious this week, I've tracked 32 since Monday which is so exciting!! My hopes are high that we will all hear something in the next fortnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (151 working days for me today, surely it's right around the corner!)



I was feeling the same. I sent them an email yesterday and again got the same reply that it's awaiting a decision. I think we all had enough and it's time that UKVI clear the backlogs. A lot of refusals I have witnessed which makes me a bit nervous too. 135 working days and 191 calendar days is no joke when everything looks very straightforward to me.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

j4v3d said:


> The final checks may be them just checking the vignette has the correct dates on etc? Try and stay positive, you're near the end now.


No idea. Just trying to stay positive. I just feel happy to receive the decision. At least then we know the situation and can move on whatever the outcome.

Arrived home to find my documents waiting for me. So exciting to know that we have probably less than 2 weeks until my wife is back !


----------



## j4v3d

ingrindwecrust said:


> No idea. Just trying to stay positive. I just feel happy to receive the decision. At least then we know the situation and can move on whatever the outcome.
> 
> Arrived home to find my documents waiting for me. So exciting to know that we have probably less than 2 weeks until my wife is back !


Good luck to you, all the best, can sense it's visa granted. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaylaB

j4v3d said:


> Pakistan timeline has been updated - showing October figures now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look here: https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y



Is this calender days or working days? And I assume it's for non priority applications right?


----------



## gembe38

LaylaB said:


> j4v3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan timeline has been updated - showing October figures now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look here: https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this calender days or working days? And I assume it's for non priority applications right?
Click to expand...

It?ll be working days not calendar.


----------



## AussieBoo

So after a bit of disaster where ukvi tried to contact me via an incorrect email address, they asked for my husbands payslips and employment letter again. These were originally scanned from vfs Brisbane back in June. I spoke to HO and they said not all payslips I had went through and no letter !!! I resent them and they have now confirmed they have my right email address and all financial docs and are working on my application. Fingers crossed will hear something this week! Don't trust the scanning service! I paid $60 for the service! I just popped into the vfs centre to find out what was going on and why the delay and this is what I found out! Congratulations to all those getting their decisions through!


----------



## j4v3d

randswifi said:


> Decisions are coming in fast and furious this week, I've tracked 32 since Monday which is so exciting!! My hopes are high that we will all hear something in the next fortnight
> 
> (151 working days for me today, surely it's right around the corner!)


What other sites etc are you pulling in these stats from? I've seen a number of decision made emails, visa's granted and some refusals this week. 



LaylaB said:


> Is this calender days or working days? And I assume it's for non priority applications right?


Working days Mon-Fri - a mixture of priority and non priority.



AussieBoo said:


> So after a bit of disaster where ukvi tried to contact me via an incorrect email address, they asked for my husbands payslips and employment letter again. These were originally scanned from vfs Brisbane back in June. I spoke to HO and they said not all payslips I had went through and no letter !!! I resent them and they have now confirmed they have my right email address and all financial docs and are working on my application. Fingers crossed will hear something this week! Don't trust the scanning service! I paid $60 for the service! I just popped into the vfs centre to find out what was going on and why the delay and this is what I found out! Congratulations to all those getting their decisions through!


I don't trust the scanning service, glad they've requested the documents from you, some people don't even get that chance and are refused straightaway - good luck and fingers crossed you get a decision soon.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> WOW. Astonishing. I'd get the MP to find out what the refusal was, some people have ended up waiting around a month for a refusal letter, you should have had one when you went to collect the passport. I'm absolutely gutted for you. After waiting near enough 1 year, you deserved a positive outcome. I would appeal it.
> 
> 
> I know i am still in shock. The letter my husband received with the passport indicates the supreme court holding regarding financial requirement. What i have gathered is that they have made a decision without looking at my documents that i had sent again in July. I will be meeting my solictor tonight to see if there are any other options. I am so sad because i met every criteria. I don't think i can go through this whole thing again and have decided to move to Pakistan to be with my husband.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for all their support. We have just been really unfortunate with our application.


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> I know i am still in shock. The letter my husband received with the passport indicates the supreme court holding regarding financial requirement. What i have gathered is that they have made a decision without looking at my documents that i had sent again in July. I will be meeting my solictor tonight to see if there are any other options. I am so sad because i met every criteria. I don't think i can go through this whole thing again and have decided to move to Pakistan to be with my husband.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for all their support. We have just been really unfortunate with our application.


Are you moving over there permanently or just going there for a while?


----------



## randswifi

j4v3d said:


> What other sites etc are you pulling in these stats from? I've seen a number of decision made emails, visa's granted and some refusals this week.


Pulling them from this forum, <snip>, <snip>, <snip>. I've been keeping track of them in a diary since October (yes the desperation really has kicked in haha)- date of biometrics, country applied, decision made email, visa in hand, if refused why. 

Since Monday I have tracked 36 now (16 from Pakistan so thats a big trend), with 4 refusals [one being our TabassumQureshi  ]. The other refusals were for not meeting financial requirements, providing bank statements 30 days out from application instead of 28 days, and not enough evidence of relationship. Many of those who received visa didn't get a decision made email, or received the email the same day as requested pickup for passport at their VAC. 

The last few weeks I have been tracking 18-23 per week, so this week was a significant increase and it's been nice to see them clearing some of the backlog from last Spring. 

Fingers crossed for us next!!


----------



## sprite75

TabassumQureshi said:


> j4v3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW. Astonishing. I'd get the MP to find out what the refusal was, some people have ended up waiting around a month for a refusal letter, you should have had one when you went to collect the passport. I'm absolutely gutted for you. After waiting near enough 1 year, you deserved a positive outcome. I would appeal it.
> 
> 
> I know i am still in shock. ...
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for all their support. We have just been really unfortunate with our application.
> 
> 
> 
> this is terrible news. i'm so sorry, and i hope there's someway you can appeal.
Click to expand...


----------



## ingrindwecrust

I feel sick with anxiety seeing these refusals. Really devastated for you guys.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

sprite75 said:


> TabassumQureshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is terrible news. i'm so sorry, and i hope there's someway you can appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> I have strong grounds of appeal but i have just had enough of the process and can't go through the wait game again.
Click to expand...


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Are you moving over there permanently or just going there for a while?


Going permanently


----------



## j4v3d

TabassumQureshi said:


> Going permanently


Don't let them drive you out of the country, I hope you can get this sorted somewhere in the future & if you're set against coming back to the UK then I wish you all the best. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

randswifi said:


> Pulling them from this forum, <snip> I've been keeping track of them in a diary since October (yes the desperation really has kicked in haha)- date of biometrics, country applied, decision made email, visa in hand, if refused why.
> 
> Since Monday I have tracked 36 now (16 from Pakistan so thats a big trend), with 4 refusals [one being our TabassumQureshi  ]. The other refusals were for not meeting financial requirements, providing bank statements 30 days out from application instead of 28 days, and not enough evidence of relationship. Many of those who received visa didn't get a decision made email, or received the email the same day as requested pickup for passport at their VAC.
> 
> The last few weeks I have been tracking 18-23 per week, so this week was a significant increase and it's been nice to see them clearing some of the backlog from last Spring.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us next!!


Awesome stuff, have you compiled like a spreadsheet or something for others to maybe access - I'm interested to see what you've compiled. Good to see Pakistan applications are getting decisions. Hope I crop up this month 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ingrindwecrust

How long is it usually once a decision is made for the passport to be made available?


----------



## j4v3d

ingrindwecrust said:


> How long is it usually once a decision is made for the passport to be made available?


About 10 days usually - that's the figure that I've seen mentioned numerous times. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Passport just been sent out for delivery to my wife! I'm so nervous! She could be here with me by the weekend after 3 months apart! Or it could be back to square 1!


----------



## j4v3d

ingrindwecrust said:


> Passport just been sent out for delivery to my wife! I'm so nervous! She could be here with me by the weekend after 3 months apart! Or it could be back to square 1!


Fingers crossed for you! I'm sure it will be visa granted!


----------



## AussieBoo

ingrindwecrust said:


> Passport just been sent out for delivery to my wife! I'm so nervous! She could be here with me by the weekend after 3 months apart! Or it could be back to square 1!


Yay!


----------



## ArielHexen

So stating week 14 without any news &#55357;&#56848; good luck everyone


----------



## ingrindwecrust

j4v3d said:


> Fingers crossed for you! I'm sure it will be visa granted!


Thanks! We are both super anxious now! This almost feels worse than when we were at the no news stage! Roll on wed/thur


----------



## poliphilus

A decision has been made. Day 145. 

If last several months were racked with stress and uncertainty, I imagine the coming days are going to make all that seem like a walk in the woods.


----------



## TabassumQureshi

j4v3d said:


> Don't let them drive you out of the country, I hope you can get this sorted somewhere in the future & if you're set against coming back to the UK then I wish you all the best.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


It was a tough decision but my priority now is to be with my husband. I didn't want to leave but this process is far too painful and i just can't cope with it.


----------



## Amd1

Good evening beautiful people...hope your all doing well, my husband just got a decision made email, thank god &#55357;&#56842; Very pleased with the length 55 working day from biometric. Now praying it had been approved, once again good luck everyone


----------



## j4v3d

poliphilus said:


> A decision has been made. Day 145.
> 
> If last several months were racked with stress and uncertainty, I imagine the coming days are going to make all that seem like a walk in the woods.


Yes!!!!! About time too! Wish you all the best, definitely has got to be a visa in there after waiting a eternity!



TabassumQureshi said:


> It was a tough decision but my priority now is to be with my husband. I didn't want to leave but this process is far too painful and i just can't cope with it.


I understand where you are coming from, enjoy being together and i really do hope you find the strength again to get that visa for you're husband. 



Amd1 said:


> Good evening beautiful people...hope your all doing well, my husband just got a decision made email, thank god �� Very pleased with the length 55 working day from biometric. Now praying it had been approved, once again good luck everyone


Brilliant news, was it a standard application? (non-priority)


----------



## Amd1

j4v3d said:


> Brilliant news, was it a standard application? (non-priority)


J4v3d , I just had a look at your timeline and hopefully your application will come through and yes it was a non priority. I think they are in a Christmas mood so all good news this week for all of us 😊


----------



## AussieBoo

Good to see decisions coming through......I'm on day 100 today! Fingers crossed!


----------



## sasscee

Hello all,

Fiancee Visa non-priority
Online application 1 August 2017
Biometrics 10 August 2017
non-priority
All original paperwork received in Sheffield 16 August 2017
Not straightforward email 27 October 2017
email to HO 19 November 2017

I contacted HO to check my status, already knowing that I would get a generic response and I received this email back. I replied answering the questions but found it a bit silly considering they would already have all of this information if they actually checked my status as all of this information is on the first page of our application. Im normally a very calm person but I think Im developing anxiety as this waiting is causing me so much stress. 

Has anyone else received an email like this and if so have you received a decision yet?

Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry service. 

In regards to your query about the status of your application, your application is being considered and is currently awaiting a decision. 

Please note that UKVI aims to complete all Visit Visa applications within 15 working days and all Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date. 

Your patience will be highly appreciated.

However please provide the following information:

* Applicant's full name:
* Date of Birth:
* IHS Reference Number:
* Passport Number
* GWF Reference number:
* Place of submission (City&Country):
* Type of visa applied for:
* Have you paid for a priority service?:
* Date of biometrics:
* Nationality:
* Applicant's Email:


----------



## poliphilus

Parcel picked up and DHL says it'll be at their Vancouver office (six blocks from where I sit) by end of day tomorrow. My head is spinning. Feels like I'm standing here in a cheap suit and the jury's been called in.


----------



## UKspVisWait

poliphilus said:


> Parcel picked up and DHL says it'll be at their Vancouver office (six blocks from where I sit) by end of day tomorrow. My head is spinning. Feels like I'm standing here in a cheap suit and the jury's been called in.


Hang in there....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

Amd1 said:


> J4v3d , I just had a look at your timeline and hopefully your application will come through and yes it was a non priority. I think they are in a Christmas mood so all good news this week for all of us


53 business days today. Fingers crossed I hear back this month & the visa is granted. So stressed & tired with this process.


AussieBoo said:


> Good to see decisions coming through......I'm on day 100 today! Fingers crossed!


Fingers crossed you hear this week 


sasscee said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Fiancee Visa non-priority
> Online application 1 August 2017
> Biometrics 10 August 2017
> non-priority
> All original paperwork received in Sheffield 16 August 2017
> Not straightforward email 27 October 2017
> email to HO 19 November 2017
> 
> I contacted HO to check my status, already knowing that I would get a generic response and I received this email back. I replied answering the questions but found it a bit silly considering they would already have all of this information if they actually checked my status as all of this information is on the first page of our application. Im normally a very calm person but I think Im developing anxiety as this waiting is causing me so much stress.
> 
> Has anyone else received an email like this and if so have you received a decision yet?
> 
> Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry service.
> 
> In regards to your query about the status of your application, your application is being considered and is currently awaiting a decision.
> 
> Please note that UKVI aims to complete all Visit Visa applications within 15 working days and all Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date.
> 
> Your patience will be highly appreciated.
> 
> However please provide the following information:
> 
> * Applicant's full name:
> * Date of Birth:
> * IHS Reference Number:
> * Passport Number
> * GWF Reference number:
> * Place of submission (City&Country):
> * Type of visa applied for:
> * Have you paid for a priority service?:
> * Date of biometrics:
> * Nationality:
> * Applicant's Email:


Best to wait & never contact Sheffield and waste money. 


poliphilus said:


> Parcel picked up and DHL says it'll be at their Vancouver office (six blocks from where I sit) by end of day tomorrow. My head is spinning. Feels like I'm standing here in a cheap suit and the jury's been called in.


Bet you won't sleep tonight at all. Rooting for you, really hope that vignette is in there & you get a happy ending. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## randswifi

ingrindwecrust said:


> Passport just been sent out for delivery to my wife! I'm so nervous! She could be here with me by the weekend after 3 months apart! Or it could be back to square 1!


Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## randswifi

poliphilus said:


> A decision has been made. Day 145.
> 
> If last several months were racked with stress and uncertainty, I imagine the coming days are going to make all that seem like a walk in the woods.


So excited for you, keeping my fingers crossed for a positive outcome when you collect it tomorrow!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## petiteleejanice

Country Applying from: MALAYSIA
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE SETTLEMENT VISA 
Priority/Non-Priority: PRIORITY
Date application submitted: 21 OCT 2017
Date biometrics taken: 23 OCT 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 23 OCT 2017
Email confirmation received: 23 OCT 2017 
Office Location Processing Your Visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 30 WORKING DAYS 
Decision made email: AWAITING
Date your visa was received: -
Processing time: -

Can anyone help me to answer a question i have in mind, please?
I applied for ILR after i got married in the UK, and was refused, having no knowledge of the immigration rules that i have to apply outside UK. 
So i had voluntarily left the UK to malaysia to apply a fresh application with priority service paid.
Will my past refusal hinder my timeline?
i had no record of overstay in the UK.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## ingrindwecrust

This wait is awful! I must have looked at my supporting documents 100 times to see if there's even the slightest thing we can be refused on, and I can't find anything. I just wanna know! Passport still in transit.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

I am absolutely going mad and crazy now for sure. Again received a mail today asking to submit some documents within 7 days. I applied on 10th may and received not straight forward email on 2nd August. Extra documents were requested which I sent on 4th august. Now they are asking me to send those documents again for the third time. I simply feel defeated at this time. I have tried to keep my cool but now I am going into depression.???


----------



## UKspVisWait

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> I am absolutely going mad and crazy now for sure. Again received a mail today asking to submit some documents within 7 days. I applied on 10th may and received not straight forward email on 2nd August. Extra documents were requested which I sent on 4th august. Now they are asking me to send those documents again for the third time. I simply feel defeated at this time. I have tried to keep my cool but now I am going into depression.???


Just give them what they want dear...i am at breaking point coz they asked for for the documentation 3 weeks later tls contact ask for my whole supporting documents and with the confusion between the two they said to call me back never did and I just had to knock in their office and they rescanned documents.but they still have my passport with them which confuses me even further I thought my passport will be in the uk.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ingrindwecrust

I'm sure your passport never leaves your country.


----------



## UKspVisWait

ingrindwecrust said:


> I'm sure your passport never leaves your country.


But you should have seen his face ...he was saying to me that ooh your passport only goes to uk when your visa is approved...anyway that's not even important at this juncture I want an answer..i called them for 20 minutes yesterday trying to get an explanation of what is really going on..tomorrow this tomorrow that..I hope you do hear from them soon ingrindwestcrust....fingers crossed for you.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Thanks !

Less than 24 hours to go, I feel sick!


----------



## j4v3d

ingrindwecrust said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Less than 24 hours to go, I feel sick!


I'd have thought you would have had the passport delivered to you. All the best pal. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ingrindwecrust

j4v3d said:


> I'd have thought you would have had the passport delivered to you. All the best pal.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


It's being posted to my wife, but she lives a long way from the visa centre so is taking a while to arrive.

Thanks for the good luck messages!


----------



## poliphilus

After several keystone kop courier chaos, I have the package from Sheffield in hand. My visa was issued. Multiple entry to get married, through 22 May 2018.

I feel like I'm finally being led off the paintball range on which I've been standing naked for almost eight months.

Next up: randswifi!


----------



## sasscee

poliphilus said:


> After several keystone kop courier chaos, I have the package from Sheffield in hand. My visa was issued. Multiple entry to get married, through 22 May 2018.
> 
> I feel like I'm finally being led off the paintball range on which I've been standing naked for almost eight months.
> 
> Next up: randswifi!


Exciting news, just don't get on the plane naked, haha. Wishing you the best !!


----------



## AussieBoo

poliphilus said:


> After several keystone kop courier chaos, I have the package from Sheffield in hand. My visa was issued. Multiple entry to get married, through 22 May 2018.
> 
> I feel like I'm finally being led off the paintball range on which I've been standing naked for almost eight months.
> 
> Next up: randswifi!


Yay congratulations!


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Best feeling ever. My wife just received her visa and will arrive in the UK on Saturday. Months and months of stress and it's finally over. Thanks to everybody in this place for all your support, for those still waiting, let's hope there's not long to wait!


----------



## j4v3d

poliphilus said:


> After several keystone kop courier chaos, I have the package from Sheffield in hand. My visa was issued. Multiple entry to get married, through 22 May 2018.
> 
> I feel like I'm finally being led off the paintball range on which I've been standing naked for almost eight months.
> 
> Next up: randswifi!


Woohoo! Over the moon for you! Congratulations! :clap2:



ingrindwecrust said:


> Best feeling ever. My wife just received her visa and will arrive in the UK on Saturday. Months and months of stress and it's finally over. Thanks to everybody in this place for all your support, for those still waiting, let's hope there's not long to wait!


Brilliant news, absolutely fantastic! Congratulations to you and the wife! Now go and enjoy a life together without all this stress.


----------



## UKspVisWait

ingrindwecrust said:


> Best feeling ever. My wife just received her visa and will arrive in the UK on Saturday. Months and months of stress and it's finally over. Thanks to everybody in this place for all your support, for those still waiting, let's hope there's not long to wait!


@ingrindwescrust.....congrats...finally.so happy for you guys.

From the decision made emails would you say there were hints that made you believe it's a yes ...does a refusal decision made and a granted email have any difference at All?

Anybody here with an answer to my ridiculous question....pls pls I would love to hear your point of view.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ingrindwecrust

We still haven't even received a decision made email !


----------



## petiteleejanice

petiteleejanice said:


> Country Applying from: MALAYSIA
> Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE SETTLEMENT VISA
> Priority/Non-Priority: PRIORITY
> Date application submitted: 21 OCT 2017
> Date biometrics taken: 23 OCT 2017
> Date documentation was received by UKVI: 23 OCT 2017
> Email confirmation received: 23 OCT 2017
> Office Location Processing Your Visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: 30 WORKING DAYS
> Decision made email: AWAITING
> Date your visa was received: -
> Processing time: -
> 
> Can anyone help me to answer a question i have in mind, please?
> I applied for ILR after i got married in the UK, and was refused, having no knowledge of the immigration rules that i have to apply outside UK.
> So i had voluntarily left the UK to malaysia to apply a fresh application with priority service paid.
> Will my past refusal hinder my timeline?
> i had no record of overstay in the UK.
> 
> Thank you for your reply.


Update
Decision made: 20 NOV 2017
(awaiting visa still)
Processing time: 20 WORKING DAYS!:whoo:


----------



## gembe38

So today, after going through all the horrible stress and heartbreak over having our visa rejected because of the Home office's error, We just found out that the decision has been overturned and they want him to send his passport back so they can issue him with a visa!

Just wanted to say, after hearing all of those horror stories that it would take months and be really difficult, it has actually taken us 5 business days to get the decision overturned.
Really excited at the prospect of being together over christmas!!
Thanks to everyone for their support. I will updated the devestated, what next thread with details for anyone going through something similar! 
So happy. xxx


----------



## UKspVisWait

gembe38 said:


> So today, after going through all the horrible stress and heartbreak over having our visa rejected because of the Home office's error, We just found out that the decision has been overturned and they want him to send his passport back so they can issue him with a visa!
> 
> Just wanted to say, after hearing all of those horror stories that it would take months and be really difficult, it has actually taken us 5 business days to get the decision overturned.
> Really excited at the prospect of being together over christmas!!
> Thanks to everyone for their support. I will updated the devestated, what next thread with details for anyone going through something similar!
> So happy. xxx


Gembe38 so happy for you pls share

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

petiteleejanice said:


> Update
> Decision made: 20 NOV 2017
> (awaiting visa still)
> Processing time: 20 WORKING DAYS!:whoo:


Brilliant. Will definitely be visa granted. 


gembe38 said:


> So today, after going through all the horrible stress and heartbreak over having our visa rejected because of the Home office's error, We just found out that the decision has been overturned and they want him to send his passport back so they can issue him with a visa!
> 
> Just wanted to say, after hearing all of those horror stories that it would take months and be really difficult, it has actually taken us 5 business days to get the decision overturned.
> Really excited at the prospect of being together over christmas!!
> Thanks to everyone for their support. I will updated the devestated, what next thread with details for anyone going through something similar!
> So happy. xxx


Super happy for you!!! Glad it's been resolved for you both, now you can look forward to a good end of the year. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## randswifi

poliphilus said:


> After several keystone kop courier chaos, I have the package from Sheffield in hand. My visa was issued. Multiple entry to get married, through 22 May 2018.
> 
> I feel like I'm finally being led off the paintball range on which I've been standing naked for almost eight months.
> 
> Next up: randswifi!


Amazing, congrats poliphilus!!! 

Really do hope I'm up next :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gembe38

UKspVisWait said:


> Gembe38 so happy for you pls share
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Have updated my "Devestated, what next?" thread


----------



## AussieBoo

gembe38 said:


> So today, after going through all the horrible stress and heartbreak over having our visa rejected because of the Home office's error, We just found out that the decision has been overturned and they want him to send his passport back so they can issue him with a visa!
> 
> Just wanted to say, after hearing all of those horror stories that it would take months and be really difficult, it has actually taken us 5 business days to get the decision overturned.
> Really excited at the prospect of being together over christmas!!
> Thanks to everyone for their support. I will updated the devestated, what next thread with details for anyone going through something similar!
> So happy. xxx


So happy for you! To be honest I've been keeping an eye on your situation because VFS Brisbane stuffed up the scanning of my documents and I'm still waiting on a decision.....apparently it is now with an entry clearance manager for review....so don't know if that's good or bad. Thanks for the update and enjoy the next stage of your lives!


----------



## gembe38

AussieBoo said:


> So happy for you! To be honest I've been keeping an eye on your situation because VFS Brisbane stuffed up the scanning of my documents and I'm still waiting on a decision.....apparently it is now with an entry clearance manager for review....so don't know if that's good or bad. Thanks for the update and enjoy the next stage of your lives!


Yeah we still aren't sure if it was VFS brisbane that messed up or if the home office just misplaced or overlooked our evidence but whatever it was, they seem to have fixed it now.

Hopefully now that your evidence is being reviewed you will find out quickly! Good luck and I hope to see here soon that your visa has been granted! xx


----------



## UKspVisWait

Guys hello again.

So after being thrown back and fourth and miscommunication about my lost supporting documents etc.

I finally received 3 emails at intervals of 2 hours apart or so about decision and passport ready for collection yesterday. 

So i went to collect my passport today at 9am and upon opening it I was given 5 years.

All the best to everyone ..i will not be leaving the forum so of anyone has a question do ask I will answer .

I am going to be in the UK by next week.Cant wait to see my hubby.

All the best everyone ...i am praying for you.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieBoo

UKspVisWait said:


> Guys hello again.
> 
> So after being thrown back and fourth and miscommunication about my lost supporting documents etc.
> 
> I finally received 3 emails at intervals of 2 hours apart or so about decision and passport ready for collection yesterday.
> 
> So i went to collect my passport today at 9am and upon opening it I was given 5 years.
> 
> All the best to everyone ..i will not be leaving the forum so of anyone has a question do ask I will answer .
> 
> I am going to be in the UK by next week.Cant wait to see my hubby.
> 
> All the best everyone ...i am praying for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Another one approved! 

My waiting game continues.....


----------



## kiende

UKspVisWait said:


> Guys hello again.
> 
> So after being thrown back and fourth and miscommunication about my lost supporting documents etc.
> 
> I finally received 3 emails at intervals of 2 hours apart or so about decision and passport ready for collection yesterday.
> 
> So i went to collect my passport today at 9am and upon opening it I was given 5 years.
> 
> All the best to everyone ..i will not be leaving the forum so of anyone has a question do ask I will answer .
> 
> I am going to be in the UK by next week.Cant wait to see my hubby.
> 
> All the best everyone ...i am praying for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Oooh this is beautiful!!!! Congratulations dear! 
I keep.waiting and trying to stay strrss.free and hopeful.

Enjoy your new home!


----------



## UKspVisWait

kiende said:


> Oooh this is beautiful!!!! Congratulations dear!
> I keep.waiting and trying to stay strrss.free and hopeful.
> 
> Enjoy your new home!


I am praying for you guys....fingers crossed for u kiende

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiende

UKspVisWait said:


> I am praying for you guys....fingers crossed for u kiende
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks darling!


----------



## j4v3d

UKspVisWait said:


> Guys hello again.
> 
> So after being thrown back and fourth and miscommunication about my lost supporting documents etc.
> 
> I finally received 3 emails at intervals of 2 hours apart or so about decision and passport ready for collection yesterday.
> 
> So i went to collect my passport today at 9am and upon opening it I was given 5 years.
> 
> All the best to everyone ..i will not be leaving the forum so of anyone has a question do ask I will answer .
> 
> I am going to be in the UK by next week.Cant wait to see my hubby.
> 
> All the best everyone ...i am praying for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congratulations. I've seen loads of people this that have applied in October get their decisions, just wondering what on earth is going on with the September applicants?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## UKspVisWait

j4v3d said:


> Congratulations. I've seen loads of people this that have applied in October get their decisions, just wondering what on earth is going on with the September applicants?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I applied priority in August 8th to be precise...so o was also getting so worried over October applicants getting feedback.

Fret not..follow up now and then..my husband might have annoyed the Mp by now...we emailed him every answer or contact details we made with UKVI and tls contact.


Fingers crossed for you that you hear from them soon.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## randswifi

poliphilus said:


> After several keystone kop courier chaos, I have the package from Sheffield in hand. My visa was issued. Multiple entry to get married, through 22 May 2018.
> 
> I feel like I'm finally being led off the paintball range on which I've been standing naked for almost eight months.
> 
> Next up: randswifi!


You must hold some serious weight with UKVI, because it turns out I was up next!! 

Was working yesterday and got a cryptic text from my mum about a UPS package. I didn't get home until 9pm, but it was there and I am so happy to say my visa was approved! The package arrived around 10am, but I didn't get any emails until 7pm which was from VFS in Toronto saying my passport had been shipped. Honestly in such disbelief (and a bit delirious from the stress of a possible refusal) that I slept with my passport under my pillow just in case it disappeared in the night hahaha. 

Decision was made on the 22nd, 160 working days from biometrics (gotta love that priority service). But who cares now, IM GOING HOME!!!


----------



## ingrindwecrust

So pleased for you, randswifi!


----------



## AussieBoo

So excited for you! Congratulations!


----------



## sasscee

randswifi said:


> You must hold some serious weight with UKVI, because it turns out I was up next!!
> 
> Was working yesterday and got a cryptic text from my mum about a UPS package. I didn't get home until 9pm, but it was there and I am so happy to say my visa was approved! The package arrived around 10am, but I didn't get any emails until 7pm which was from VFS in Toronto saying my passport had been shipped. Honestly in such disbelief (and a bit delirious from the stress of a possible refusal) that I slept with my passport under my pillow just in case it disappeared in the night hahaha.
> 
> Decision was made on the 22nd, 160 working days from biometrics (gotta love that priority service). But who cares now, IM GOING HOME!!!


How awesome, so excited for you !!! Fingers crossed that I get good news soon


----------



## AussieBoo

Anyone else still on here waiting more than 100 days? Feeling happy for all the approvals coming through but also really sad...I just want my family back together like everyone else....


----------



## sasscee

AussieBoo said:


> Anyone else still on here waiting more than 100 days? Feeling happy for all the approvals coming through but also really sad...I just want my family back together like everyone else....


75 days from biometrics for me, hoping to hear lots of good news for all of us in the next week


----------



## j4v3d

randswifi said:


> You must hold some serious weight with UKVI, because it turns out I was up next!!
> 
> Was working yesterday and got a cryptic text from my mum about a UPS package. I didn't get home until 9pm, but it was there and I am so happy to say my visa was approved! The package arrived around 10am, but I didn't get any emails until 7pm which was from VFS in Toronto saying my passport had been shipped. Honestly in such disbelief (and a bit delirious from the stress of a possible refusal) that I slept with my passport under my pillow just in case it disappeared in the night hahaha.
> 
> Decision was made on the 22nd, 160 working days from biometrics (gotta love that priority service). But who cares now, IM GOING HOME!!!


Congratulations 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieBoo

sasscee said:


> AussieBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else still on here waiting more than 100 days? Feeling happy for all the approvals coming through but also really sad...I just want my family back together like everyone else....
> 
> 
> 
> 75 days from biometrics for me, hoping to hear lots of good news for all of us in the next week
Click to expand...

Yes, let's keep the approvals coming in for Christmas!


----------



## randswifi

AussieBoo said:


> Yes, let's keep the approvals coming in for Christmas!


I really truly think they're working hard to clear the backlog of overdue applications in time for Christmas - keeping my fingers crossed you get home for the holidays, all of you!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## reah

*Is it worth writing a email enquiry to HO?*

HIII

Yes i know its a very stupid question but should I mail HO again about status of my visa? Or is it just waste of money?
Below is my time line TIA



Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th September 2017
Date biometrics taken: 19th September 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 19th September 2017 via VFS
Date documentation was received by UKVI: I think 22 September (courier via VFS)
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: Never received 
Supporting Documents Returned: 6th November 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Email enquiry made:- 23rd Oct awaiting a decision
Decision made email: -
Date your visa was received: -


----------



## AussieBoo

reah said:


> HIII
> 
> Yes i know its a very stupid question but should I mail HO again about status of my visa? Or is it just waste of money?
> Below is my time line TIA
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: India
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance Settlement
> Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th September 2017
> Date biometrics taken: 19th September 2017
> Date documents forward to UKVI: 19th September 2017 via VFS
> Date documentation was received by UKVI: I think 22 September (courier via VFS)
> Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: Never received
> Supporting Documents Returned: 6th November 2017
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Email enquiry made:- 23rd Oct awaiting a decision
> Decision made email: -
> Date your visa was received: -


You can reply to an email that the Home Office has sent you free of charge as long as its about the same topic. Just remember that it goes to a third party company and they seem to just send generic/copy and paste emails out. I even pointed out yo them once that an email I got from there said Dear Mrs (not my name) and within 20 minutes sent me the same email with my name at the top.


----------



## j4v3d

reah said:


> HIII
> 
> Yes i know its a very stupid question but should I mail HO again about status of my visa? Or is it just waste of money?
> Below is my time line TIA
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: India
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance Settlement
> Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th September 2017
> Date biometrics taken: 19th September 2017
> Date documents forward to UKVI: 19th September 2017 via VFS
> Date documentation was received by UKVI: I think 22 September (courier via VFS)
> Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: Never received
> Supporting Documents Returned: 6th November 2017
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Email enquiry made:- 23rd Oct awaiting a decision
> Decision made email: -
> Date your visa was received: -


No point getting in touch with them, you'll be fobbed off with a generic email. Just sit tight. My biometrics date was 2 weeks before you. See my timeline in my signature.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexcool121

No point getting in touch with them, you'll be fobbed off with a generic email. Just sit tight. My biometrics date was 2 weeks before you. See my timeline in my signature.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I have just reveived the text from the application center that they have received my processed application. Fingers crossed guys...


----------



## ArielHexen

I’m starting week 15 no news let’s see if we hear something this week


----------



## j4v3d

Alexcool121 said:


> I have just received the text from the application center that they have received my processed application. Fingers crossed guys...


I've heard nothing and my application was before you too! Fingers crossed I hear back too! Good luck brother.


----------



## Alexcool121

j4v3d said:


> Alexcool121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just received the text from the application center that they have received my processed application. Fingers crossed guys...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard nothing and my application was before you too! Fingers crossed I hear back too! Good luck brother.
Click to expand...

Visa granted...so happy right now...


----------



## j4v3d

Alexcool121 said:


> Visa granted...so happy right now...


Congratulations brother. So happy for you. Seem's like I'll still be waiting. InshaAllah I hope I'm not far behind you. Did they ever ring you about your workplace?


----------



## Alexcool121

j4v3d said:


> Alexcool121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa granted...so happy right now...
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations brother. So happy for you. Seem's like I'll still be waiting. InshaAllah I hope I'm not far behind you. Did they ever ring you about your workplace?
Click to expand...

They didn't contact anybody...i just hope that you are next....


----------



## j4v3d

Alexcool121 said:


> They didn't contact anybody...i just hope that you are next....


Keep me in your prayers.


----------



## UKspVisWait

Alexcool121 said:


> Visa granted...so happy right now...


Congrats

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

So I have been asked to submit few documents again which I submitted twice in the past. Once in may when I applied and the second time in august when they requested for it. Now on 21st November I got another email requesting the same documents. Seriously going crazy. Applied on 10th may. 142 days and still waiting. Wow.


----------



## j4v3d

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> So I have been asked to submit few documents again which I submitted twice in the past. Once in may when I applied and the second time in august when they requested for it. Now on 21st November I got another email requesting the same documents. Seriously going crazy. Applied on 10th may. 142 days and still waiting. Wow.


That is bonkers. Only good thing is that they have not refused the application. All you can do is submit them and then I'd get the local MP to put pressure on them. It's gone beyond a joke this.


----------



## UKspVisWait

j4v3d said:


> That is bonkers. Only good thing is that they have not refused the application. All you can do is submit them and then I'd get the local MP to put pressure on them. It's gone beyond a joke this.


That's horrible I remember not long time ago u said they need you to submit something...just submit...they did the same to me if that comforts you...in the end they gave me the visa..just give them what they want and press the pedal with MP

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

UKspVisWait said:


> That's horrible I remember not long time ago u said they need you to submit something...just submit...they did the same to me if that comforts you...in the end, they gave me the visa..just give them what they want and press the pedal with MP
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I think you might have got the wrong person, I've not been asked to submit anything, it will be 60BD tomorrow, so I'll be giving the solicitor a ring to see if he has had any of the generic emails from Sheffield for my application.


----------



## UKspVisWait

j4v3d said:


> I think you might have got the wrong person, I've not been asked to submit anything, it will be 60BD tomorrow, so I'll be giving the solicitor a ring to see if he has had any of the generic emails from Sheffield for my application.


Apologies

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## UKspVisWait

j4v3d said:


> I think you might have got the wrong person, I've not been asked to submit anything, it will be 60BD tomorrow, so I'll be giving the solicitor a ring to see if he has had any of the generic emails from Sheffield for my application.


I think it was rathnatlothblok

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexcool121

Guys...i have got the visa and i am about to book my flight for next month but HO haven't return the original documents and i am still worried because i need to have my original TB test and english test result when i am entering UK....right??? Can somebody tell me what to do in this situation???


----------



## ingrindwecrust

My wife arrived at the weekend. Never asked for her TB at the border.


----------



## UKspVisWait

ingrindwecrust said:


> My wife arrived at the weekend. Never asked for her TB at the border.


Ingrindwecrust....what do they ask for at the broader or immigration control 
..arriving this week

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

Alexcool121 said:


> Guys...i have got the visa and i am about to book my flight for next month but HO haven't return the original documents and i am still worried because i need to have my original TB test and english test result when i am entering UK....right??? Can somebody tell me what to do in this situation???


You could risk it by coming but I'd wait or maybe give them a ring & ask them what you should do. They sometimes ask for the TB certificate, not always though. Surprised you haven't got the documents back yet, mine was sent back to me within 2 weeks of sending it. 

I gave it before you & I'm still waiting to hear back. Don't even know what to think anymore. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieBoo

*Decision made*

OMG. Just received a text message that my settlement application decision has been made. Feel so sick right now I'm shaking. 107 working days in the waiting. Will be heading off shortly to pick up the paperwork. :fingerscrossed::eyebrows:


----------



## gembe38

AussieBoo said:


> OMG. Just received a text message that my settlement application decision has been made. Feel so sick right now I'm shaking. 107 working days in the waiting. Will be heading off shortly to pick up the paperwork.


Oh my goodness! Got all my fingers crossed for you!!! Xx


----------



## Alexcool121

AussieBoo said:


> OMG. Just received a text message that my settlement application decision has been made. Feel so sick right now I'm shaking. 107 working days in the waiting. Will be heading off shortly to pick up the paperwork.


Good luck Aussieboo... waiting for you to tell us the good news...


----------



## AussieBoo

AussieBoo said:


> OMG. Just received a text message that my settlement application decision has been made. Feel so sick right now I'm shaking. 107 working days in the waiting. Will be heading off shortly to pick up the paperwork. :fingerscrossed::eyebrows:


and its a YYYYYYEEEEEEESSSSSS. So happy, scared, nervous, excited and generally sitting here in disbelief right now. Thank you for this forum for keeping me sane (sort of!) during this difficult process we are all going through. 

Thinking of others that are yet to receive their decision....I thought this day would never come but it did! Will need to arrive before Christmas eve.......winter wonderland


----------



## sunnygrg

AussieBoo said:


> and its a YYYYYYEEEEEEESSSSSS. So happy, scared, nervous, excited and generally sitting here in disbelief right now. Thank you for this forum for keeping me sane (sort of!) during this difficult process we are all going through.
> 
> Thinking of others that are yet to receive their decision....I thought this day would never come but it did! Will need to arrive before Christmas eve.......winter wonderland


Congratulations buddy :cheer2:


----------



## UKspVisWait

AussieBoo said:


> OMG. Just received a text message that my settlement application decision has been made. Feel so sick right now I'm shaking. 107 working days in the waiting. Will be heading off shortly to pick up the paperwork. :fingerscrossed::eyebrows:


Congrats Aussieboo about time!!!so happy for u...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiende

AussieBoo said:


> OMG. Just received a text message that my settlement application decision has been made. Feel so sick right now I'm shaking. 107 working days in the waiting. Will be heading off shortly to pick up the paperwork. :fingerscrossed::eyebrows:


Oooh congratulations Aussie! 
So happy for you right now! 
I cnt wait for mine too.

Happy holidays!


----------



## 13thMoon

AussieBoo said:


> and its a YYYYYYEEEEEEESSSSSS. So happy, scared, nervous, excited and generally sitting here in disbelief right now. Thank you for this forum for keeping me sane (sort of!) during this difficult process we are all going through.
> 
> Thinking of others that are yet to receive their decision....I thought this day would never come but it did! Will need to arrive before Christmas eve.......winter wonderland


Congratulations!!


----------



## ArielHexen

Congratulations Aussie so happy for you


----------



## UKspVisWait

ArielHexen said:


> Congratulations Aussie so happy for you


Hi family i arrived well in the Uk ..thank you once again 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

AussieBoo said:


> OMG. Just received a text message that my settlement application decision has been made. Feel so sick right now I'm shaking. 107 working days in the waiting. Will be heading off shortly to pick up the paperwork. :fingerscrossed::eyebrows:


Awesome.


AussieBoo said:


> and its a YYYYYYEEEEEEESSSSSS. So happy, scared, nervous, excited and generally sitting here in disbelief right now. Thank you for this forum for keeping me sane (sort of!) during this difficult process we are all going through.
> 
> Thinking of others that are yet to receive their decision....I thought this day would never come but it did! Will need to arrive before Christmas eve.......winter wonderland


Woohoo! In the bag! Congratulations 



UKspVisWait said:


> Hi family i arrived well in the Uk ..thank you once again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Wrap up warm, it's freeeeeeeezing!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieBoo

Thank you for your kind words...we fly out on 17 December. Good luck to those still waiting and fingers crossed for heaps of decisions before Christmas. Xx


----------



## ArielHexen

We start week 15 today ( or 16?) not sure anymore. Honestly I’m losing hope I will see anything before XMAS


----------



## kiende

ArielHexen said:


> We start week 15 today ( or 16?) not sure anymore. Honestly I’m losing hope I will see anything before XMAS



Stay positive... a positive answer is coming in a few days 💜


----------



## j4v3d

63 business days, no news at all.


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Hi everyone I got a decision made email on 30th November. I was told to submit some documents on 21st November by email within 7 days which I submitted on 27th November. The thing I am afraid is that the decision was made very quickly. Also I was told to submit to submit the same documents back in august which I did. I applied on 10th may. Can anyone tell me it's possible to get a positive decision so soon after nearly waiting for half the year since 10th may. I am going to collect my passport on Wednesday. Please help me. I am really worried and anxious


----------



## j4v3d

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Hi everyone I got a decision made email on 30th November. I was told to submit some documents on 21st November by email within 7 days which I submitted on 27th November. The thing I am afraid is that the decision was made very quickly. Also, I was told to submit to submit the same documents back in August which I did. I applied on 10th may. Can anyone tell me it's possible to get a positive decision so soon after nearly waiting for half the year since 10th may? I am going to collect my passport on Wednesday. Please help me. I am really worried and anxious


I don't think anyone can do anything for you at this stage other than wishing you good luck. Fingers crossed that you get the visa. If it was a refusal then I imagine it would have been refused quickly, so maybe you can take some encouragement from that.


----------



## Amd1

j4v3d said:


> 63 business days, no news at all.


Hold on there j4v3d...am sure not long to go, Christmas is just round the corner so hopefully they are speeding up before they all go on holiday.

Sometimes it better to know the decision whether it's bad or not than waiting......it frustrating I understand.


----------



## UKspVisWait

Ragnarlöthbrøk said:


> Hi everyone I got a decision made email on 30th November. I was told to submit some documents on 21st November by email within 7 days which I submitted on 27th November. The thing I am afraid is that the decision was made very quickly. Also I was told to submit to submit the same documents back in august which I did. I applied on 10th may. Can anyone tell me it's possible to get a positive decision so soon after nearly waiting for half the year since 10th may. I am going to collect my passport on Wednesday. Please help me. I am really worried and anxious


I was asked to submit information that i already submitted at the biometrics appointment then the next thing my entire supporting documents went missing on their system and I had to submit the whole file again for scanning.in the end i got the visa.hope this puts you at ease ..i know how it is....its hard and you waited too long as well...i am praying you get it. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## UKspVisWait

j4v3d said:


> 63 business days, no news at all.


Hang in there ....i wish you the best and hoping they answer you soon.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## UKspVisWait

ArielHexen said:


> We start week 15 today ( or 16?) not sure anymore. Honestly I’m losing hope I will see anything before XMAS


I had stopped counting as well at some point...just when I started telling myself that now that I have done all they want me to do it is out of my control...then they responded....hoping you will come through for Christmas 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

VISA APPROVED! Alhamdulillah! 64 business days, 2 days short of 3 months since Biometrics. I'm so over the moon, it feels like I have a new lease on life! To everyone waiting, your time will be coming soon. Whatever you do, don't contact HO at all. Save the money. Thank you to everyone for the support and keeping me sane. Can't wait for the reunion.


----------



## UKspVisWait

j4v3d said:


> VISA APPROVED! Alhamdulillah! 64 business days, 2 days short of 3 months since Biometrics. I'm so over the moon, it feels like I have a new lease on life! To everyone waiting, your time will be coming soon. Whatever you do, don't contact HO at all. Save the money. Thank you to everyone for the support and keeping me sane. Can't wait for the reunion.


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!

This is great news...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

UKspVisWait said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is great news...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thank you, it's the wife birthday today too! So much happiness in one day, I don't even know where I am at the moment with happiness. So many emotions that I can't even speak properly!


----------



## UKspVisWait

j4v3d said:


> Thank you, it's the wife birthday today too! So much happiness in one day, I don't even know where I am at the moment with happiness. So many emotions that I can't even speak properly!


Awww bless you....i know the rush I got when I found that sticker on my passport..i didn't even want to read the letter that came with the passport...i went straight to the passport pages.....all the best guys....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nomaan42

j4v3d said:


> VISA APPROVED! Alhamdulillah! 64 business days, 2 days short of 3 months since Biometrics. I'm so over the moon, it feels like I have a new lease on life! To everyone waiting, your time will be coming soon. Whatever you do, don't contact HO at all. Save the money. Thank you to everyone for the support and keeping me sane. Can't wait for the reunion.


Congrats!! I've been following your timeline hoping that mine would be somewhat similar, Biometrics taken on the 19th Sep, so hopefully not too long to go! So happy for you, wish you all the best! And breathe ..... the stress is all over! One quick question, how were you notified if it was not by email?


----------



## Amd1

j4v3d said:


> Thank you, it's the wife birthday today too! So much happiness in one day, I don't even know where I am at the moment with happiness. So many emotions that I can't even speak properly!


OMG! OMG! OMG! Am so so happy for you! I shouted out OMG whilst holding my phone! Awww am sure you know your a great advisor and your time line was VERY popular! You really deserve it! Well done 🙂🙂🙂🙂


----------



## j4v3d

UKspVisWait said:


> Awww bless you....i know the rush I got when I found that sticker on my passport..i didn't even want to read the letter that came with the passport...i went straight to the passport pages.....all the best guys....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm going to speak to the wife later on my lunch break and get her to tell me what exactly went on haha! I'm in total shock at the moment. 



nomaan42 said:


> Congrats!! I've been following your timeline hoping that mine would be somewhat similar, Biometrics taken on the 19th Sep, so hopefully not too long to go! So happy for you, wish you all the best! And breathe ..... the stress is all over! One quick question, how were you notified if it was not by email?


Thank you. She got a phone call to say come and collect the passport. Will ring solicitor later and see if he has got the decision made email. Then again, who cares haha, she's got the visa. 



Amd1 said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! Am so so happy for you! I shouted out OMG whilst holding my phone! Awww am sure you know your a great advisor and your time line was VERY popular! You really deserve it! Well done 🙂🙂🙂🙂


Thank you so much - it's been a long road, just can't wait to start married life properly without all this stress.


----------



## 13thMoon

j4v3d said:


> VISA APPROVED! Alhamdulillah! 64 business days, 2 days short of 3 months since Biometrics. I'm so over the moon, it feels like I have a new lease on life! To everyone waiting, your time will be coming soon. Whatever you do, don't contact HO at all. Save the money. Thank you to everyone for the support and keeping me sane. Can't wait for the reunion.


Congratulations!!


----------



## j4v3d

13thMoon said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you.


----------



## j4v3d

She got her visa on 24th November - so I've got like 2 weeks to pick her up and get her to the UK! Fun times.


----------



## Amd1

j4v3d said:


> She got her visa on 24th November - so I've got like 2 weeks to pick her up and get her to the UK! Fun times.


Ooohh wow! 2 weeks gone and you was all stressed out! Why didn't they call your wife ? Unbelievable, now your rushing this 2 weeks for her to pack! It's so sad and unfair.


----------



## j4v3d

Amd1 said:


> Ooohh wow! 2 weeks gone and you were all stressed out! Why didn't they call your wife? Unbelievable, now your rushing this 2 weeks for her to pack! It's so sad and unfair.


She's already started her packing and getting stuff ready, just a few more things to sort out, so it's not too bad, i'm just glad that she has the visa and she'll be here before the end of the month.


----------



## Amd1

j4v3d said:


> She's already started her packing and getting stuff ready, just a few more things to sort out, so it's not too bad, i'm just glad that she has the visa and she'll be here before the end of the month.


Aww bless...lol I understand, with today's happiness anything can come your way! Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Mimi.

j4v3d said:


> VISA APPROVED! Alhamdulillah! 64 business days, 2 days short of 3 months since Biometrics. I'm so over the moon, it feels like I have a new lease on life! To everyone waiting, your time will be coming soon. Whatever you do, don't contact HO at all. Save the money. Thank you to everyone for the support and keeping me sane. Can't wait for the reunion.


Congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Congrats !


----------



## j4v3d

Mimi. said:


> Congrats! So happy for you!


Thank you @Mimi how are you doing?



ingrindwecrust said:


> Congrats !


Thank you so much 

Wishing everyone the best that are waiting to hear back. This is the month where things will change and progress for the better. Keep the faith.


----------



## sasscee

AussieBoo said:


> and its a YYYYYYEEEEEEESSSSSS. So happy, scared, nervous, excited and generally sitting here in disbelief right now. Thank you for this forum for keeping me sane (sort of!) during this difficult process we are all going through.
> 
> Thinking of others that are yet to receive their decision....I thought this day would never come but it did! Will need to arrive before Christmas eve.......winter wonderland


Can you share the format of what the email that you received from UKVI telling you that your via application had been decided? Did it have a Ref number on it or just your GWF number? I just received my decision made email and it said I could track my documents via the courier service I hired and Im desperate to know if there are any clues in the decision made email as to weather its an approval?


----------



## JessyL772

sasscee said:


> AussieBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> and its a YYYYYYEEEEEEESSSSSS. So happy, scared, nervous, excited and generally sitting here in disbelief right now. Thank you for this forum for keeping me sane (sort of!) during this difficult process we are all going through.
> 
> Thinking of others that are yet to receive their decision....I thought this day would never come but it did! Will need to arrive before Christmas eve.......winter wonderland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share the format of what the email that you received from UKVI telling you that your via application had been decided? Did it have a Ref number on it or just your GWF number? I just received my decision made email and it said I could track my documents via the courier service I hired and Im desperate to know if there are any clues in the decision made email as to weather its an approval?
Click to expand...

They don’t give any clues, nor will they release that info to your MP. You’ll just have to try and be patient for the return of your documents to find out. Frustrating I know :/


----------



## Alexcool121

Congrats j4v3d.....i knew it that you are going to hear soon....best of luck for the future...


----------



## ArielHexen

j4v3d said:


> Thank you @Mimi how are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Wishing everyone the best that are waiting to hear back. This is the month where things will change and progress for the better. Keep the faith.


Congrats is very nice to finally get it


----------



## Iykewhite

*i need help*

Hi guys,I need your help..i applied for my spouse visa on the 3rd of may 2017.long story short called ho mid November and I was told my case was decided on the 15th of November and my supporting documents were returned/received on the 20th of November to sponsors(wife) in UK but till date I have not gotten my passport or know if granted or not..no decision made email or call yet,I still went to Tls office for collection but was told my passport is not ready yet.i don't know what to do now,called ho several times still no useful information...


----------



## sasscee

Just got my package delivered, sat there and looked at it for 15 minutes until I had the courage to open it, and……. I got my VISA !!! So happy right now, I don't know what to do.


----------



## ArielHexen

I have a question anyone filed for the spouse from the uk ?


----------



## kiende

Congratulations! Go enjoy Christmas together with your partner!


----------



## ArielHexen

Good morning if anyone still here. Starting week 16 still waiting still no news 
I wish everyone a good week


----------



## UKspVisWait

sasscee said:


> Just got my package delivered, sat there and looked at it for 15 minutes until I had the courage to open it, and……. I got my VISA !!! So happy right now, I don't know what to do.


Congrats to you and merry Christmas....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## UKspVisWait

ArielHexen said:


> I have a question anyone filed for the spouse from the uk ?


Sorry ArielHexen...i did from outside but know someone who did it from the inside and didn't go well..but maybe your circumstance is different every case Is.if you can be specific so we try help?xx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ArielHexen

UKspVisWait said:


> Sorry ArielHexen...i did from outside but know someone who did it from the inside and didn't go well..but maybe your circumstance is different every case Is.if you can be specific so we try help?xx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I just wanted to know what courier they use to send the documents back. I remember they send the BRP first. I really don’t have any important questions we are in the dark been waiting for 16 weeks now. It is supposed to be straight forward but you never know with the home office.  I try not to worry myself but the more we wait the worse it gets. Thanks for answering. I helps knowing I’m not alone


----------



## UKspVisWait

ArielHexen said:


> I just wanted to know what courier they use to send the documents back. I remember they send the BRP first. I really don’t have any important questions we are in the dark been waiting for 16 weeks now. It is supposed to be straight forward but you never know with the home office.  I try not to worry myself but the more we wait the worse it gets. Thanks for answering. I helps knowing I’m not alone


I will just ask the person what courier they used to give her the sad news as it came in a form of a letter.i am assuming if it was the brp card it would have probably been through same courier company that delivered the letter.i will let you know lets say in about an hour.hopefully this is what you are asking for ?if I am going about something else let me know...xx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ArielHexen

Thank you. Not about something else there nothing we can do really just wait till they send something  what ever it is.


----------



## UKspVisWait

ArielHexen said:


> Thank you. Not about something else there nothing we can do really just wait till they send something  what ever it is.


ArielHexen I just asked the person they said that it's just through royal mail.but the email with state it has to be signed for but apparently they just drop it off on your mail box if you are not available .

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Islam Ghaly

Hi, the same here .. i have been notified that the decision has been made on 10th of Nov, and didn't get my passport so far


----------



## ArielHexen

UKspVisWait said:


> ArielHexen I just asked the person they said that it's just through royal mail.but the email with state it has to be signed for but apparently they just drop it off on your mail box if you are not available .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thank you. I haven’t had anything and they never used the email to communicate with us just by post. I have the feeling this week is not going to be the week either. I guess we keep waiting in limbo for any news


----------



## UKspVisWait

ArielHexen said:


> Thank you. I haven’t had anything and they never used the email to communicate with us just by post. I have the feeling this week is not going to be the week either. I guess we keep waiting in limbo for any news


Hang in there...and also the post tends to get slower through Christmas just hang in there and do a gentle follow up now and then.all the best ok.xx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ArielHexen

Thank you. We missed our holidays already so nothing more to lose we hope. 
Thanks for all your kind replies I will keep posting if anything comes up, pretty straightforward case that was messed up by the HO so hopefully we will have good news or any news before this year comes to an end.


----------



## sprite75

Islam Ghaly said:


> Hi, the same here .. i have been notified that the decision has been made on 10th of Nov, and didn't get my passport so far


a month?? that is shocking. the amount of money we are paying, i can't believe how they treat people.
Have you tried to follow it up? If you are in the UK, you might ask your MP to write a letter for you to the HO.


----------



## reah

*I got my visa*

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th September 2017
Date biometrics taken: 19th September 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 19th September 2017 via VFS
Date documentation was received by UKVI: I think 22 September (courier via VFS)
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: Never received 
Supporting Documents Returned: N/A
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Email enquiry made: - 12th December 17
Date your visa was received: 15th December 17
Visa period Vignette: 13th December 17- 13th June 18


THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE. I am soooooooooooooooooo happppyyyyyyyyyy. I got my passport back today. It was well within 60 days. I am clueless now what next? Am I supposed to fly within 30 days?


----------



## ArielHexen

Starting week 16 without any news. Not sure anything will come before XMAS break to be honest. I have a family thing on March I’m king of hoping by then we have something. And yes i know that’s is far away but like I said before I’m just losing hope. 

Anyone here knows what you need to do if you get refused ?


----------



## seanmcint

*11 Days *

First things first - A *Huge thank you* to everyone who has helped us here bu especially, *Joppa*, *Nyclon* and *Clever-Octopus*. Wish I could buy you all a pint 


Seeing the challenges that some people have faced, I was unsure whether the priority fee was worth the money but in our case it did the trick. We sent our documents on the 6th of December and collected our visa on the 22nd.

Just in time for Christmas, so happy.

The only downside is that my wife has been put on a ten year route, which we don't understand since ours was a straightforward category A application. Still, we have time to follow that up from inside the UK which is infinitely better than trying to deal with everything outside the country.


----------



## ArielHexen

I’m just here to wish anyone reading this happy Christmas and for the ones waiting like me let’s hope the new year has good news for us.


----------



## ambika

Documents validity 

Hi

I need to submit letter from employer and I don’t know how old can it be? Can it be dated in January if I am applying in February 
Thanks


----------



## kiende

ambika said:


> Documents validity
> 
> Hi
> 
> I need to submit letter from employer and I don’t know how old can it be? Can it be dated in January if I am applying in February
> Thanks


It has to be within 28 day period from the day you intend to do your submission


----------



## ambika

Hello everyone 

I like to know if someone has been living in uk for 10 years but have lot of absences can they apply for extension FLR (LR) application 

Thanks


----------



## j4v3d

sasscee said:


> Just got my package delivered, sat there and looked at it for 15 minutes until I had the courage to open it, and……. I got my VISA !!! So happy right now, I don't know what to do.


Congratulations 



Islam Ghaly said:


> Hi, the same here .. i have been notified that the decision has been made on 10th of Nov, and didn't get my passport so far


Good luck. 



reah said:


> Country applying from: India
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance Settlement
> Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th September 2017
> Date biometrics taken: 19th September 2017
> Date documents forward to UKVI: 19th September 2017 via VFS
> Date documentation was received by UKVI: I think 22 September (courier via VFS)
> Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: Never received
> Supporting Documents Returned: N/A
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Email enquiry made: - 12th December 17
> Date your visa was received: 15th December 17
> Visa period Vignette: 13th December 17- 13th June 18
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE. I am soooooooooooooooooo happppyyyyyyyyyy. I got my passport back today. It was well within 60 days. I am clueless now what next? Am I supposed to fly within 30 days?


Awesome, congratulations. 



seanmcint said:


> First things first - A *Huge thank you* to everyone who has helped us here bu especially, *Joppa*, *Nyclon* and *Clever-Octopus*. Wish I could buy you all a pint
> 
> 
> Seeing the challenges that some people have faced, I was unsure whether the priority fee was worth the money but in our case it did the trick. We sent our documents on the 6th of December and collected our visa on the 22nd.
> 
> Just in time for Christmas, so happy.
> 
> The only downside is that my wife has been put on a ten year route, which we don't understand since ours was a straightforward category A application. Still, we have time to follow that up from inside the UK which is infinitely better than trying to deal with everything outside the country.


Brilliant news.


----------



## hasipati

I apply my settlement visa end of September 27 and HO received my documents 8th December i hope good news for everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArielHexen

Happy new year week 18 starts today ( I’m not really counting previous week as it was holiday week but I should ) let’s hooe I hear some news this year


----------



## j4v3d

hasipati said:


> I apply my settlement visa end of September 27 and HO received my documents 8th December I hope good news for everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ArielHexen said:


> Happy new year week 18 starts today ( I’m not really counting previous week as it was holiday week but I should ) let’s hope I hear some news this year


Hang in there, you'll hear back soon.


----------



## hasipati

j4v3d said:


> Hang in there, you'll hear back soon.



11th December i received email from HO my application has not been straightforward and 1 more emailed same day send your documents within 10 days otherwise decision will be made as previous on file. After my solicitor send email same day documents send 8th December and HO received the documents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexcool121

This place kept me sane when i needed it the most... thank you everybody and especially j4v3d for the help and guidance....


----------



## FutureExpat18

Yeah it is so good to know these resources are here to help others.


----------



## ArielHexen

Week 19 lets hope we hear something this week


----------



## UKspVisWait

ArielHexen said:


> Week 19 lets hope we hear something this week


Keep holding on...u will hear from them

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ArielHexen

Starting week 20 maybe this week is my lucky week ?


----------



## ArielHexen

I think I’m the only one left waiting now. Commencing week 21 I’m losing hope of hearing anything


----------



## hasipati

ArielHexen said:


> I think I’m the only one left waiting now. Commencing week 21 I’m losing hope of hearing anything



Here is 16th week start I submitted my apllication 27th September 2017 in Lahore  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArielHexen

hasipati said:


> Here is 16th week start I submitted my apllication 27th September 2017 in Lahore
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I hope we hear something soon we lost planned holidays over this it seems we are going to loose this years too. Never mind the stress we are going through. Is so hard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

ArielHexen said:


> I hope we hear something soon we lost planned holidays over this it seems we are going to loose this years too. Never mind the stress we are going through. Is so hard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Agree with you i applied 3rd time i hope 🤞 positive answers from HO. It’s too hard to wait for everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArielHexen

This is mi second extension on a very straightforward case. They messed up my address and everything when downwards from there now we live in limbo no communication no passports nothing. Not knowing when they will say something and what they will say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

ArielHexen said:


> This is mi second extension on a very straightforward case. They messed up my address and everything when downwards from there now we live in limbo no communication no passports nothing. Not knowing when they will say something and what they will say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I hope all is well soon inshaaAllah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plaxygrace

Good day all
I applied for a Tier 2 General Visa for myself, hubby and our young baby. Biometrics were on the 12th of December. On 21 December we received an email saying our application is not straightforward. There was no communication ever since, no request for documents, nothing at all. We called last week and they said a decision had been reached. We however have not received any email confirmation and are not sure if the infor was accurate. My question is how long do you wait after a decision has been reached to get your documents. A part of me feels like calling again but i dont think its a good idea. Please help


----------



## ambika

I am confused; need to know if letter from employer needed as a dependent of British Citizen 
We will be providing bank statements and payslips though
Thanks


----------



## Crawford

ambika said:


> I am confused; need to know if letter from employer needed as a dependent of British Citizen
> We will be providing bank statements and payslips though
> Thanks



Yes, a letter from employer is needed:


_(b) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming:
(i) the person’s employment and gross annual salary;
(ii) the length of their employment;
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency)._


----------



## Canadianbev

We emailed for an update on 18th of January, received a response on 19th of January informing us a decision was made on the 18th and to wait 10 business days for the visa to arrive. The email also stated that my application was marked as “decided” and the representative of the email said this means that a decision was made in support of entry clearance which I thought was strange since it seems they usually don’t seem give a lot of information out about the decision!

So happy the wait is over and so excited to return to the UK! Just wanted to make a small comment to anyone else who comments their timelines; its not helpful to post incomplete timelines when you have just applied, followed with updates every time something happens on these threads. It just muddies up the thread and makes it difficult for people to find complete timelines. I urge everyone to wait until their final outcome to post their complete timeline to make these threads more helpful. Thanks for everyone on these threads for keeping me relatively sane over this process, really helped comparing my timelines to others!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ArielHexen

Starting week 21 still no news 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

ArielHexen said:


> Starting week 21 still no news
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Are you received your decision? My is 19th week start 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowfreckles

Had my VAC meeting on Friday the 9th.
UKVI NY received it first thing Monday the 12th.
Had been approved this morning (14th).

I fly out on the 6th. This was priority service for an Ancestry Visa.


----------



## RojBlake7

snowfreckles said:


> Had my VAC meeting on Friday the 9th.
> UKVI NY received it first thing Monday the 12th.
> Had been approved this morning (14th).
> 
> I fly out on the 6th. This was priority service for an Ancestry Visa.


Hi Snowfreckles, congratulations! 

Based on your other post, you went to the Toronto VAC? My wife & I were just there, also. Did they scan all your documents (i.e. you didn't have to ship anything yourself)? 
Good luck with your move!


----------



## snowfreckles

Hi RojBlake7!

Thank you!
Yes, they scanned all my documents and the only physical pieces sent were the first page of the application and my passport.

I arrived with everything organised neatly in a folder, with photocopies of everything, as per the last time I went in for a visa (Tier 4). I wasn't expecting everything to be electronic now, which was nice for a change.

I handed the employee my application and then as she went through the list I would give her the original certificate to view, and then the photocopy to stamp and scan. Everything else was scanned as is.


----------



## j4v3d

Good luck to those waiting - hang in there.


----------



## RojBlake7

snowfreckles said:


> Hi RojBlake7!
> 
> Thank you!
> Yes, they scanned all my documents and the only physical pieces sent were the first page of the application and my passport.
> 
> I arrived with everything organised neatly in a folder, with photocopies of everything, as per the last time I went in for a visa (Tier 4). I wasn't expecting everything to be electronic now, which was nice for a change.
> 
> I handed the employee my application and then as she went through the list I would give her the original certificate to view, and then the photocopy to stamp and scan. Everything else was scanned as is.


Thanks Snowfreckles, sounds much the same as our experience. Congrats once again & good luck with your move!


----------



## Marwaasif

Hi everyone,


My husband submitted his passport on 09.11.2017 in lahore. Its our week 15 still no sign of returning passport. We had to go through appeal and decision was overturned in review stage in sep 2017. Contacted my mp today. He is going to chase it up with home office within 20 days.


----------



## Marwaasif

j4v3d said:


> Good luck to those waiting - hang in there.



Hi hope you are well. Can u plz post your timeline. Did u go through appeal too?.


----------



## j4v3d

Marwaasif said:


> Hi hope you are well. Can u plz post your timeline. Did u go through appeal too?.


My wife's application was approved first time with no enquiries at all. I'm lucky that it never got to the appeals stage, it's awful to go through it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marwaasif

j4v3d said:


> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hope you are well. Can u plz post your timeline. Did u go through appeal too?.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's application was approved first time with no enquiries at all. I'm lucky that it never got to the appeals stage, it's awful to go through it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Tell me about it. Our appeal has been going on since 2016. Its week 16 from today. HO keep saying our appeal is in the waiting list for review.


----------



## londoner007

Marwaasif said:


> Tell me about it. Our appeal has been going on since 2016. Its week 16 from today. HO keep saying our appeal is in the waiting list for review.


May Allah make it easy for you, and everyone, Ameen,


----------



## Marwaasif

londoner007 said:


> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. Our appeal has been going on since 2016. Its week 16 from today. HO keep saying our appeal is in the waiting list for review.
> 
> 
> 
> May Allah make it easy for you, and everyone, Ameen,
Click to expand...

Ameen. Thank you for your best wishes.


----------



## Bhorby

My friend applied for Australian Tourist visa subclass 600 since Nov 2 2017 and got a mail from case officer to send his passport number Feb 2 2018 and later the case officer mailed back on Feb 5 2018 said his application is under consideration ... Just wanted to ask the waiting time to get a grant and his chances of getting the grant because the waiting time can actually be depressing sometimes


----------



## Marwaasif

Alhamdulillah my husband received his visa on 7.03.2018. So happy now.I wish all the best to everyone who is still waiting. Inshallah your wait will be over soon.


----------



## victorious4ever

We have just received an email saying your passport is ready for collection. My wife is on her way to the Toronto application centre and we are both a nervous wreck!! We dont know what the outcome is but we are about to find out in an hour. Please pray everyone!!


----------



## snowfreckles

Sounds like it's a good sign, to be honest. Best of luck!


----------



## londoner007

It will be an approval InshaAllah. You will come back with a vignette sticker.


----------



## victorious4ever

Thank you both. inshAllah (God willing), she will have her visa in the next half hour and will phone me. Time to bite my nails


----------



## londoner007

Don't worry you will get it, you have waited patiently all this time and deserve to relax now. Verily after hardship comes ease!


----------



## victorious4ever

WE GOT IT!!!! SHE HAS HER VISA!!! I AM SO SO SO HAPPY I CANNOT TELL YOU!!
Thank you everyone for your well wishes and support through out this TORTURE!!

I truly pray that those of you that are waiting get a response real soon!!


----------



## londoner007

Enjoy the feeling. InshaAllah your marriage and everything else goes well and the wife settles in well in UK. Keep up the duas now that ease has come and remember how you got through the times of hardship.

All the best for the future.


----------



## victorious4ever

Thanks Londoner! Absolutely. However, another challenge is to have the flat renovated before her arrival. Onwards and upwards from here though!! God bless you all!


----------



## londoner007

Easy solution, renovate it with her.....


----------



## Amal12

Here I am. Second application is refused. They sent me a refusal letter saying that I don't meet financial requirements as I sent just some payslips. But am sure we sent them 6 months payslips.


----------



## Amal12

It was a good surprise in my junk mail that I saw after 5 days


----------



## wic2

No update after 15 days, rang the helpline on 16/3and they told me that a decision had been made on my application and that I should receive this and my passport by the following Friday (23/3). NO UPDATE on Friday! My intended travel date was on the 20/3 and I was forced to change my flight. E-mail them on the 22/3 , again NO REPLY! Called UKVI again on 27/3 and a staff helped escalated my case to the home office. Got email from UKVI on the 4/4 saying they will start looking into the case for me. FINALLY got my passport and visa back on the 12/4 with no any approval email recieved from UKVI. 

*I submitted online application in Jan when I was still in the UK as a student, went to Canada- my place of residence for biometric appointment in Feb. This act was in fact risky as I should apply the visa outside the UK. For those who are thinking of applying, make sure you're outside UK when submitting the application as it is possible to get rejected!


----------



## snowfreckles7

*Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is curre*



craigukcitizen said:


> hey sorry for late reply, my wife got the email on 20th April saying
> "Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by and Entry Clearance Officer. "
> 
> :roll:Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by and Entry Clearance Officer. "
> ]
> 
> Hi there! Also got the same reply i.e. Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by and Entry Clearance Officer. "
> 
> How long did it take from this point to visa issuing? How many days?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## INLD

snowfreckles7 said:


> craigukcitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey sorry for late reply, my wife got the email on 20th April saying
> 
> "Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by and Entry Clearance Officer. "
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by and Entry Clearance Officer. "
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! Also got the same reply i.e. Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by and Entry Clearance Officer. "
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take from this point to visa issuing? How many days?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you received the decision?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------

